# Acer XB270HU 27" 1440p 144Hz G-Sync IPS ULMB Discussion Thread



## CallsignVega

*Acer XB270HU, essentially an upgraded ROG Swift with an IPS panel.

Highlights:
-27" 2560x1440 IPS
-144 Hz
-G-Sync
-ULMB Strobing backlight Mode
-4ms GtG
-Zero PWM
*










Since the debut of G-SYNC our partners have released many TN models, with resolutions ranging from 1920x1080 to 3840x2160 (4K), and features that further improve your experience. Today, G-SYNC enters a new era with the unveiling of the world's first 144Hz IPS G-SYNC monitor at The International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas. Engineered by Acer, the 2560x1440 XB270HU is the world's first 144Hz IPS gaming monitor, the world's first IPS G-SYNC gaming monitor, the first IPS gaming monitor to also support NVIDIA Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB) technology, and one of the world's first IPS monitors with a response time of only 4ms G-to-G.










Why the fuss about IPS G-SYNC at 144Hz? For many enthusiasts it's the monitor Holy Grail, combining IPS's wide viewing angles, bright displays, and highly accurate colors with G-SYNC's lighting fast, super smooth gaming technology, which fixes IPS's traditionally poor gaming performance. Together, IPS and G-SYNC make your games look and play better than ever before.

In addition to its G-SYNC and IPS technology, the Acer XB270HU is a fully featured monitor, offering just about every extra you could hope for. Starting from the top, the screen can be height adjusted, titled, rotated into Portrait, and VESA wall mounted. On the side there's the required DisplayPort 1.2 output for G-SYNC, plus HDMI and DVI outputs for game consoles and other devices, as well as audio out and two USB 3.0 ports for accessories or storage.










-Acer XB270HU is the world's first NVIDIA® G-SYNC™ enabled gaming monitor with an IPS display that offers consistent, clear images from 178-degree wide viewing angles.The screen will feature Acer's EyeProtect technology including Blue Light Filter and Flicker less backlight.

The Acer XB270HU monitor will be available globally and begin shipping in April 2015.

________________________________________________________________________________

*Reviews:*

TFTCentral: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

SWEClockers: https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Frecension%2F20186-acer-xb270hu-predator-ips-baserad-gamingskarm-i-144-hz-med-nvidia-g-sync%2F1


----------



## CallsignVega

[reserved]


----------



## Obrigado

My pocket is ready


----------



## iluvkfc

Has ULMB ever been implemented on an IPS monitor?


----------



## axiumone

Thanks for making this thread vega.









I'm really looking forward to this display. Unfortunate that the bezels look huge, hopefully it won't be a huge pain in the ass to debezel.


----------



## Crazyglue

How much do you think it will cost? Im hoping under 800, 650 would be a home run though.


----------



## l88bastar

In on page 1 of a new Vega Super Obscene Duper Multi-media OR CONFLAVULATORY contraption. Vamos.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> My pocket is ready


You know it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Has ULMB ever been implemented on an IPS monitor?


Nope, just TN and VA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Thanks for making this thread vega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this display. Unfortunate that the bezels look huge, hopefully it won't be a huge pain in the ass to debezel.


Planning on doing surround?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazyglue*
> 
> How much do you think it will cost? Im hoping under 800, 650 would be a home run though.


Based off of what it's up on OC. uk pre-order for, I'd wager ~$700 US.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> In on page 1 of a new Vega Super Obscene Duper Multi-media OR CONFLAVULATORY contraption. Vamos.


Definitely Conflavulatory...


----------



## axiumone

Yeah, surround for sure. I'll pick one up as soon as they're available and poke around with it.


----------



## l88bastar

*boxes three Rog Swifts up for ebay sale*

*Takes Pants Off*

*Patiently watches calender*


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> *boxes three Rog Swifts up for ebay sale*
> 
> *Takes Pants Off*
> 
> *Patiently watches calender*


Don't forget setting up alternate address so the wife doesn't find them. Stealthily change them out !


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Don't forget setting up alternate address so the wife doesn't find them. Stealthily change them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


The key is to line up delivery on the day they work...once its in the mancave they have no idea what is what.


----------



## Quasimojo

Assuming this monitor is released at a similar or lower price point than the Swift, it will be an instant purchase for me.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I too am ready and waiting. Guessing the price tag will be between $700-$800, although it's still high for a gaming monitor's price point. But seeing that it is still the only game in town it could be even higher than that.


----------



## Obrigado

http://www.pcgamer.com/acer-unveil-super-quick-144hz-g-sync-ips-monitor/

_How have Acer gotten around this problem? There is a lot of speculation that Acer is in fact using an AU Optronics AHVA panel in the XB270HU. The AU Optronics Advanced Hyper-Viewing Angle panel is designed to be indistinguishable from an IPS screen, with quality viewing angles and excellent colour reproduction, but without the possible input lag._

http://www.auo.com/?sn=1282&lang=en-US


----------



## Crazyglue

Has anyone tried reserving something at microcenter before somethung is released? not sure if my local microcenter will have it when it launches though.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> Assuming this monitor is released at a similar or lower price point than the Swift, it will be an instant purchase for me.


It will be interesting to see where it falls considering Acer is generally lower priced than Asus.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Does portrait still work with gsync? Or is it nvidia surround that doesnt work with gsync? Or have I got my wires crossed?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> once its in the mancave they have no idea what is what.


I have experienced this phenomenon as well.







I get some funny looks when the credit card bill comes in though.







The suggestion of a new purse and/or pair of shoes and a mani+pedi usually calms it right down.


----------



## Swolern

Dammit I just saw they are putting a matte finish on top of this beautiful screen!!!! Jesus Acer!!!








This may actually kill the deal for me I can't stand matte, not even the slightest hint of it!! Wanted this monitor so bad too.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Dammit I just saw they are putting a matte finish on top of this beautiful screen!!!! Jesus Acer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may actually kill the deal for me I can't stand matte, not even the slightest hint of it!! Wanted this monitor so bad too.


Where did you see that?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Where did you see that?


First post of this thread.

-AU Optronics Semi-gloss Anti-Reflection film

Knowing Vega he will probably just de-matte the monitor. It's just a big pain in the butt remove the anti-reflection. Plus you risk possible damage and it voids your warranty.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Dammit I just saw they are putting a matte finish on top of this beautiful screen!!!! Jesus Acer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may actually kill the deal for me I can't stand matte, not even the slightest hint of it!! Wanted this monitor so bad too.


I hear ya, I feel the same way about matte. I thought a switch from TN to IPS variants would bring a change in the standard matte finish in gaming oriented monitors, but maybe not. I can deal with the semi glossy finish of my BL2710PT, but high anti glare coatings are too grainy for me. This is a real bummer...


----------



## axiumone

I think you guys are worrying about nothing. If it's a coating that's similar to what eizo is using, there's really nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> My pocket is ready


Likewise.


----------



## hatlesschimp

When?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> When?


Read the first post, it says March 2015.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Dammit I just saw they are putting a matte finish on top of this beautiful screen!!!! Jesus Acer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may actually kill the deal for me I can't stand matte, not even the slightest hint of it!! Wanted this monitor so bad too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> First post of this thread.
> 
> -AU Optronics Semi-gloss Anti-Reflection film
> 
> Knowing Vega he will probably just de-matte the monitor. It's just a big pain in the butt remove the anti-reflection. Plus you risk possible damage and it voids your warranty.


It shouldn't be full matte. Semi-gloss AR film is pretty much the gold standard now. I really like it on my Eizo's. It takes the best of both worlds (matte and gloss) IMO.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It shouldn't be full matte. Semi-gloss AR film is pretty much the gold standard now. I really like it on my Eizo's. It takes the best of both worlds (matte and gloss) IMO.


Yeah, that is what I am hoping, light semi glossy coating is totally bearable. I am just so used to seeing all gaming monitors come with a heavy matte coating maybe that's why I am a bit pessimistic. I am still very interested in the monitor, especially the price...

I am not even sure where the screen finish spec was advertised seeing that we still know so little about the monitor.


----------



## Mand12

Was an early adopter of the Swift, after returning one for inversion lines and getting a second that was better but over time I've still been able to see them, I'm strongly considering this one. Might wait a month or two to see how it shakes out though, being an early adopter is a gamble and I'm not so inclined to roll the dice again this time.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It shouldn't be full matte. Semi-gloss AR film is pretty much the gold standard now. I really like it on my Eizo's. It takes the best of both worlds (matte and gloss) IMO.


Well I know how picky you are with AG so it may work out ok then.

Are you saying the AG on the Eizo has zero effect on color or sharpness compared to a pure glossy panel?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Well I know how picky you are with AG so it may work out ok then.
> 
> Are you saying the AG on the Eizo has zero effect on color or sharpness compared to a pure glossy panel?


I'm not going to say zero as that is a pretty firm number, but it does extremely well. If the Acer does end up being matte I will definitely attempt to remove the film. I just hope they use water soluble adhesive.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm not going to say zero as that is a pretty firm number, but it does extremely well. If the Acer does end up being matte I will definitely attempt to remove the film. I just hope they use water soluble adhesive.


Haha, I know you couldn't resist.








I have been using a completely gloss IPS/PLS 1440p monitor for the last year so i guess my eyes are just spoiled with the color accuracy, black levels, and sharpness of the monitor with zero film over the display. Even the slightest AG just makes me think what of kind of PQ i could have without it. Maybe I'm just too picky. I guess we will see when it releases.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Haha, I know you couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using a completely gloss IPS/PLS 1440p monitor for the last year so i guess my eyes are just spoiled with the color accuracy, black levels, and sharpness of the monitor with zero film over the display. Even the slightest AG just makes me think what of kind of PQ i could have without it. Maybe I'm just too picky. I guess we will see when it releases.


Ok, as a full-gloss fan I've got to ask a question:

How do you spoil yourself with the color accuracy, black levels, and sharpness of the monitor without also seeing an annoying and distracting secondary reflection of your face?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Ok, as a full-gloss fan I've got to ask a question:
> 
> How do you spoil yourself with the color accuracy, black levels, and sharpness of the monitor without also seeing an annoying and distracting secondary reflection of your face?


Vampires don't have a reflection.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Ok, as a full-gloss fan I've got to ask a question:
> 
> How do you spoil yourself with the color accuracy, black levels, and sharpness of the monitor without also seeing an annoying and distracting secondary reflection of your face?


We spend more than 10 seconds considering where to put our monitors and know how cheap and easy it is to block and buy lights (bias 6500k/Daylight lights FTW).


----------



## jezzer

Prefer an AG coating to be honest but depends what kind.
The coatings on LG cinema screens are good, would prefer that above a glossy screen much more.

The price keeps me unrestfull more, i wonder if it will be below ROG swift or above.

Acer handles lower prices but this monitor can't be compaired to the swift as it is IPS/AHVA so first of its kind so the price can be like +100 compaired to the swift.


----------



## Obrigado

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/32.htm#acer_xr341ck

O M G


----------



## Obrigado

from tft central...

XB270HU

Update: 22/1/15: Confirmed with Acer that the XB270HU will feature the ULMB (Ultra-Low Motion Blur) mode which is good news. Still waiting on confirmation of interface options.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya Acer is crazy in 2015! So far they have the two best monitors by far..


----------



## jezzer

Damn.. Pre order price on the XB270HU

That's more than 900 euros or more than 1000 US dollars

Probably not final but they changed it from 699 euro to this so that has to have a reason

EDIT
Found it on a "local" retailer for 750 euro, that retailer mostly has the right prices as far as i know with preorders.

Wont be cheaper than the swift that's my guess


----------



## jezzer

Hmm a bit less hyped atm.

Just found out the XB270HU does not support 3D vision.
The XG270HU does not have Gsync.

So if u want 3dvision AND gsync @1440p u still need the Swift. The swift also has 8bit color and the XG 6 bit

Big bummer for me as i want 3D


----------



## wes1099

I am hoping that maybe with all the 1440p 144hz monitors that should some out in 2015, it will create some competition for the ROG swift, and maybe the prices throughout the 1440p 144hz monitors will drop a little.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Hmm a bit less hyped atm.
> 
> Just found out the XB270HU does not support 3D vision.
> The XG270HU does not have Gsync.
> 
> So if u want 3dvision AND gsync @1440p u still need the Swift. The swift also has 8bit color and the XG 6 bit
> 
> Big bummer for me as i want 3D


Can you link me to where they confirm it won't have Nvidia 3D Vision support? Seems silly to have 144Hz and ULMB and not 3D.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Can you link me to where they confirm it won't have Nvidia 3D Vision support? Seems silly to have 144Hz and ULMB and not 3D.


Acer has neither confirmed or denied 3D Vision support on the monitor yet. It does make sense that if the panel is fast enough for ULBM(which has been confirmed) that it should be able to handle stereo 3d also. Im hoping so.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Can you link me to where they confirm it won't have Nvidia 3D Vision support? Seems silly to have 144Hz and ULMB and not 3D.


I contacted tftcentral about it if they have any info on 3d support and they said it does not.
I dont know why it wont support it but maybe to save on the price? I dont understand why the TN version does not have gsync either..

144hz and ULMB does not mean it has 3D too, i believe BENQs top model XL2430T also does not have 3d support.

I dont know how much an nvidia license costs for 3d but maybe it would be another 100$ on the price, no i dea how that works.

If this is all true and i think it is none of these screens do fully compete with the SWIFT and i probably end up gettin one despite i am affraid of getting a swift with issues.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I contacted tftcentral about it if they have any info on 3d support and they said it does not.
> I dont know why it wont support it but maybe to save on the price? I dont understand why the TN version does not have gsync either..
> 
> 144hz and ULMB does not mean it has 3D too, i believe BENQs top model XL2430T also does not have 3d support.
> 
> I dont know how much an nvidia license costs for 3d but maybe it would be another 100$ on the price, no i dea how that works.
> 
> If this is all true and i think it is none of these screens do fully compete with the SWIFT and i probably end up gettin one despite i am affraid of getting a swift with issues.


Really hoping TFTCentral has incorrect information. Lack of 3D vision would leave it slightly shy of beating the ROG Swift. Especially since Nvidia fixed up Nvidia 3D Vision to work with 2560x1440 already. I really don't want to have to buy an ROG Swift because these monitors both lack something important. If it indeed does not have support for Nvidia 3D Vision, then I guess I just have to hope BenQ comes to the rescue.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya Acer is crazy in 2015! So far they have the two best monitors by far..


That Predator XR341CK 34" Curved is gonna be hard to pass up on.


----------



## BangBangPlay

No doubt Acer was way ahead of the pack with high framerate WQHD IPS monitors. Those two Predator 34" look intriguing too, but I have a feeling they will be pricey. One is supposed to not have Gsync, so that might be reasonable. Regardless of what other manufacturers have in the works they likely won't release anything before Acer does. If they are priced right and get good reviews I will pull the trigger on one of them, granted they are even in stock at that point...


----------



## Swolern

Nvidia stated pre-orders for this monitor at the end of January, where the heck are they?? I have been scavenging the web everyday for a drop of info.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Nvidia stated pre-orders for this monitor at the end of January, where the heck are they?? I have been scavenging the web everyday for a drop of info.


Nvidia also stated the monitor has several ports that it doesn't, beyond DisplayPort 1.2. This monitor has always been due for release in March at the earliest. The Nvidia guy just didn't check his facts correctly.


----------



## HACO

Eagerly waiting...


----------



## jezzer

Hope there will be more info released tomorrow but also wished their new 25" 1440p IPS monitor was 144hz too and with gsync.

That ppi would be awesome


----------



## Alvarado

yup....ready and waiting.


----------



## caenlen

Any idea when the 980 ti releases? I think that is what I am going to do, this monitor (unless one comes out better than this which I doubt before the 980 ti)


----------



## FreeElectron

Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?


I have no idea why, but I read your name as failederection... lmao not joking, no idea why I read it like that, my poor subconscious greatest fear maybe?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have no idea why, but I read your name as failederection... lmao not joking, no idea why I read it like that, my poor subconscious greatest fear maybe?


Woah!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have no idea why, but I read your name as failederection... lmao not joking, no idea why I read it like that, my poor subconscious greatest fear maybe?


oh shi!


----------



## Kittencake

LMAO


----------



## jcde7ago

My body is ready for 3x of these...but at the reported 700 Euro/$800 each...the wallet is definitely NOT ready....considering I paid $580 total for the 3x 1440p Shimians I have now...









- 1440p? Check.
- 144hz? Check.
- IPS? Check.
- G-Sync? Check.

I'll certainly not make the move until next tax season though...to see if Nvidia is worth going back to when the next gen cards hit. I'll need 8GB of VRAM minimum, so whoever holds the better VRAM/performance/price balance next year will determine a lot of my next "full system refresh" build...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> My body is ready for 3x of these...but at the reported 700 Euro/$800 each...the wallet is definitely NOT ready....considering I paid $580 total for the 3x 1440p Shimians I have now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1440p? Check.
> - 144hz? Check.
> - IPS? Check.
> - G-Sync? Check.
> 
> I'll certainly not make the move until next tax season though...to see if Nvidia is worth going back to when the next gen cards hit. I'll need 8GB of VRAM minimum, so whoever holds the better VRAM/performance/price balance next year will determine a lot of my next "full system refresh" build...


yep just be patient, I am doing the same, full system refresh inbound, windows 10, skylake-k, etc







we good sir, are on the same page


----------



## Alvarado

I'm in the same boat, depending how Skylake does I may actually upgrade. Feels like forever since I got Sandybridge.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Still waiting to see what happens with Nvidia 3D Vision support. If it doesn't have it, I think I'm just going to get the ROG swift. Yeah it's TN...but 3D Vision + Faster response time is tempting. Gah...This would be the perfect monitor if only it supported 3D Vision.


----------



## HHawk

* subscribed *

Looking to buy this one (Acer XB270HU) or the Asus MG279Q.
And I need VESA wallmount, which is a problem with the Asus MG279Q, if I am not mistaken.

So, if someone can correct if I am wrong, but; is it true I can go over 100 Hz through DVI DL? Or do I need a different connection. Sorry if this has already been asked somewhere, but couldn't find clear info on it to be honest.

Currently I own a Qnix monitor at 100 Hz. Which I will ofcourse sell overhere, when I get this baby.


----------



## Swolern

Yes a dual link DVI will support 1440p 120hz +, but you will need to use DP for Gsync.


----------



## jezzer

Yes but the Acer wil only have DP connection

Bildschirmdiagonale
69 cm (27 Zoll)

Leistungsaufnahme im Bereitschafts- und Aus-Zustand
0.35 Watt

Bildschirmauflösung
2560 x 1440 Pixel

Farbe
hochglanzschwarz

Bild
Display
LED-Backlight

Format
16:9

Paneltechnik
IPS

Frequenzen
Zeilenfrequenz
30 - 210 kHz

Bildfrequenz
30 - 150 Hz

Bildwiederholungsrate
144 Hz

Reaktionszeit
grau zu grau

4 ms

Kontrast Dynamisch
100000000:1

Helligkeit 350 cd/m²

horizontaler Blickwinkel
178 Grad

vertikaler Blickwinkel
178 Grad

Anschlüsse

*Eingänge

DisplayPort
1*

Sonstige
USB 3.0

2x USB-A 3.0, 1x USB-B 3.0

TCO-Norm
TCO 6.0

Features
NTSC: 72%; Wide Color Gamut (sRGB): Ja; Flicker-Less-Technologie: Ja; Low Dimming: Ja; Comfyview: Ja

Abmessungen (BxHxT)
624 x 401 x 245 mm

Zubehör
Kurzanleitung, DisplayPort-Kabel, USB-Kabel


----------



## Alvarado

So Feb 2nd....still no price sigh.


----------



## jezzer

Dont think these will ship in March.


----------



## NEK4TE

y not? its only beginning of Feb.


----------



## HHawk

Oops... thought I had subscriped to this thread. Apparently not and completely forgot about my question. So, thanks for the answers.









So this monitor will only have DP connection. Never used it before. Will probably only need to buy a longer cable then, because of the distance between monitor and my PC.

Thanks once again. Looking forward to this monitor.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Oh I can't wait for this!!!

GG Rog Swift, maybe someone else will love you


----------



## AtomicFrost

So it sounds like price will be 700 EUR, but I wonder what it will be here is the USA? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for $600 because I need three 27" monitors in March for the Obutto I have on order.

I think I've narrowed it down between this or the ROG Swift. Hopefully this new Acer will help drive the pricing down on larger G-Sync monitors.

I'm going to sub to this thread; I need to know right when they're available. It's going to be hard to get one of these at launch, let alone three of them.


----------



## jezzer

If the EU price will be 700 euro i dont think the US price will be below 700$ my guess is, when 700 euro is the real eu price, it will be between 699-799$

EU preorder price is atm 750 euro for as far i know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> So it sounds like price will be 700 EUR, but I wonder what it will be here is the USA? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for $600 because I need three 27" monitors in March for the Obutto I have on order.
> 
> I think I've narrowed it down between this or the ROG Swift. Hopefully this new Acer will help drive the pricing down on larger G-Sync monitors.
> 
> I'm going to sub to this thread; I need to know right when they're available. It's going to be hard to get one of these at launch, let alone three of them.


----------



## Phaelynar

If Tftcentral has the XG270HU release in mid April (the TN version with Freesync), I can bet that we're waiting longer than that for the IPS version with G Sync. Kind of sucks.


----------



## HACO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> If Tftcentral has the XG270HU release in mid April (the TN version with Freesync), I can bet that we're waiting longer than that for the IPS version with G Sync. Kind of sucks.


Overclockers.co.uk has an ETA of 27 March.


----------



## velocd

TFTCentral received their XB270HU and have been tweeting some things about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFTCentral*
> Look what just arrived with us! The Acer XB270HU 144Hz IPS with G-sync!!! Excited!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFTCentral*
> And here it is unpacked, the Acer XB270HU. Review coming soon!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFTCentral*
> Confirmed once and for all, the Acer XB270HU has only DisplayPort connection and no HDMI despite some reports


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFTCentral*
> Confirmed, the Acer XB270HU has ULMB mode available


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> TFTCentral received their XB270HU and have been tweeting some things about it.


Well I'm surprised that they are out in the wild now. It'll be very interesting to see what TFTCentral thinks about the panel; hopefully it's a great panel.

I guess this also bodes well for Acer delivering these monitors on time in mid-March.


----------



## CallsignVega

TFTCentral: "_i need a bit of time to test it all. I can tell you it's PWM free at all brightness settings, has a light AG coating, has ULMB mode, easily recognises and supports refresh rates including 60, 85, 100, 120, 144Hz. It has only a DisplayPort input and several USB ports. the OSD menu is pretty nice and works well, seems to have some good quick launch menu options too.

more once i've had chance to test it_ "

Holy crap this is epic.

TFTCentral: "The XB270HU. That's IPS based with 144Hz refresh rate, and NVIDIA G-sync support. that too isn't expected until mid April"

TFTCentral talks to Acer.


----------



## Alvarado

Yay delays. Oh well.


----------



## Swolern

Come to Papi!!!!

Hope they comment on the ULMB on IPS soon!!


----------



## MadZak

Hi Everyone,
Im trying to sort out my Options for getting a new Monitor. And Im really on the verge to go for this one,
XB280HK
What about the XG270HU 27" WQHD 144Hz, the newer manufactured Units should Support Freesync as Acer announced.
XG270HU
at 500€ I find it to be a surprisingly low price. Well it has only 1 dvi Input ... is that an issue ? anyone knows anything about this Monitor ?
Ebay


----------



## Swolern

TN vs IPS
FSync vs Gsync
AMD vs Nvidia
Apples vs Oranges


----------



## Alvarado

Apples > oranges,









On-topic don't compare the two.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> TN vs IPS
> FSync vs Gsync
> AMD vs Nvidia
> Apples vs Oranges


What matters to me is
IPS
No motion blur (hopefully)
120hz (or more)

The rest is meh!


----------



## overvolted

So for someone that's used to the Swift with 144hz 1ms reponse time, would you expect a jump to 4ms to be a bit of a buzz kill?


----------



## MadZak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadZak*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> Im trying to sort out my Options for getting a new Monitor. And Im really on the verge to go for this one,
> XB280HK
> What about the XG270HU 27" WQHD 144Hz, the newer manufactured Units should Support Freesync as Acer announced.
> XG270HU
> at 500€ I find it to be a surprisingly low price. Well it has only 1 dvi Input ... is that an issue ? anyone knows anything about this Monitor ?
> Ebay


Just to correct myself, actually the XG will include Displyport all along with HDMI 2.0 and DVI.

wouldnt anyone go for the XG270HU instead of the rog since it provides similar specs ? 1ms , 1440p and 144hz.? and it cost 200 euroes cheaper !
TFT Central


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadZak*
> 
> Just to correct myself, actually the XG will include Displyport all along with HDMI 2.0 and DVI.
> 
> wouldnt anyone go for the XG270HU instead of the rog since it provides similar specs ? 1ms , 1440p and 144hz.? and it cost 200 euroes cheaper !


The XG is the TN panel one.
The other one is the XB and it is the IPS Panel one.


----------



## MadZak

I was actually comparing the XG with the Swift ROG. Yet it cleared up my first question about the XB280HK, which is also a TN Panel ...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadZak*
> 
> I was actually comparing the XG with the Swift ROG. Yet it cleared up my first question about the XB280HK, which is also a TN Panel ...


This is the one i was talking about.
tftcentral.co.uk | Acer XB270HU - The World's First 144Hz IPS with G-sync

Check the last few tweets regarding this monitor Twitter.com | @TFTCentral


----------



## MadZak

Thanks for the info, I got mixed up with all those HU HK HBmprz,etc.
Ill Keep an eye on it, am getting this asap!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadZak*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I got mixed up with all those HU HK HBmprz,etc.
> Ill Keep an eye on it, am getting this asap!


You are welcome


----------



## yuppicide

Asus has announced a similar offering.. but I might be interested to check out the BenQ.. 1ms g2g.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuppicide*
> 
> Asus has announced a similar offering.. but I might be interested to check out the BenQ.. 1ms g2g.


Asus announced an IPS with ULMB?


----------



## MadZak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Asus announced an IPS with ULMB?


An IPS 120Hz with VRR an adaptive sync variable refresh rate, MG279Q


----------



## CallsignVega

Err, looks like full crap-matte to me:










Look's like I may have to start up my film removal line again.

Removed "Semi-gloss AR film" from OP.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Err, looks like full crap-matte to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look's like I may have to start up my film removal line again.
> 
> Removed "Semi-gloss AR film" from OP.


lol
Deja vu


----------



## DRen72

My biggest concern is the known pixel inversion issues we all hear about with the Swift. Does the Acer also have this problem?

If it does, then I'd say it's a G-Sync issue...which I think it is.


----------



## BCShak

Does the fact that TFTCENTRAL got the monitor indicated that it will be releasing to the public in a couple of weeks?

I'm in need of a monitor and don't know if I should return my Dell U2715H and wait a week or two.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Does the fact that TFTCENTRAL got the monitor indicated that it will be releasing to the public in a couple of weeks?
> 
> I'm in need of a monitor and don't know if I should return my Dell U2715H and wait a week or two.


Acer has said in march but then you get stuff like this so who knows.


----------



## CallsignVega

My best guess would be very late March for Europe and mid April for the US. Companies air ship in stuff to Europe and boat in stuff from China to the US. Freaking sucks.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Does the fact that TFTCENTRAL got the monitor indicated that it will be releasing to the public in a couple of weeks?
> 
> I'm in need of a monitor and don't know if I should return my Dell U2715H and wait a week or two.


Tftcentral said it would take around two weeks to make a review.
It was also mentioned somewhere by tftcentral rep? in some uk forums that it is expected mid april.


----------



## MadZak

Edit: false


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadZak*
> 
> The XB270HU is available for pre order in Germany. Scheduled to arrive on the 9th of March. 499€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


This one is the Acer XB270HA. It's a TN panel and 1080p.


----------



## MadZak

oh thats right, I was so excited the g-sync and 9.03 date fooled me big time







... back to the search ...


----------



## MadZak

well here it is, and thats for sure is the XB270HU .. arriving in march !


----------



## Screwball

Any possibility of a version without gsync?


----------



## CallsignVega

From TFT Central:

Monitor doesn't support 3D (which doesn't matter to me)
Uses: AU Optronics AHVA (IPS-type) M270DAN02.3 panel
Full review expected tomorrow


----------



## gr4474

Hmmm 4ms Gray to Gray. I just read that is marketing, and not the actual ms speed. What do you think the actual speed is?

Edit: the comment also said actual would be 12-15ms? If that's true, then I'm opting for the TP version Acer XB270H for $499.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Hmmm 4ms Gray to Gray. I just read that is marketing, and not the actual ms speed. What do you think the actual speed is?


We will find out when TFTCentral review is up


----------



## Alvarado

This was posted in the other thread.


----------



## ondoy

ob yeah, come to papi...


----------



## CallsignVega

Review is up:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

Look's like the best gaming monitor now on the market.


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Hmmm 4ms Gray to Gray. I just read that is marketing, and not the actual ms speed. What do you think the actual speed is?
> 
> Edit: the comment also said actual would be 12-15ms? If that's true, then I'm opting for the TP version Acer XB270H for $499.


The XB270H is only FHD....

After my ROG Switft fiasco I am really waiting on a decent monitor...I need one, NOW.


----------



## CallsignVega

I wonder since ULMB is locked at 100 Hz and the brightness not that stellar if I may just end up running it in 144 Hz G-Sync mode. The pixel response time and input lag are quite amazing, especially for an IPS.

After I de-matte it of course.


----------



## Techboy10

Wow, looks like a fantastic monitor. I _just_ bought a Dell U2715H too (getting delivered today), although this will probably be more expensive. Ended up getting the Dell for $515 which is pretty much my max budget. Maybe I'll pick this up as a second monitor in the future.


----------



## ondoy

please be 399... lololol


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Wow, looks like a fantastic monitor. I _just_ bought a Dell U2715H too (getting delivered today), although this will probably be more expensive. Ended up getting the Dell for $515 which is pretty much my max budget. Maybe I'll pick this up as a second monitor in the future.


Acer is usually less expensive than Asus from my experience. I'm normally an Asus fan, but this Acer monitor is certainly the 2015 holy grail for gaming.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoadingX2eat*
> 
> Acer is usually less expensive than Asus from my experience. I'm normally an Asus fan, but this Acer monitor is certainly the 2015 holy grail for gaming.


wow, 3rd post in 2 years...


----------



## NEK4TE

What do you guys expect this to cost in Canada\USA?


----------



## glenster

Num


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> What do you guys expect this to cost in Canada\USA?


The link from TFT to a UK pre-order was around $1000 USD (£689.99) sadly...


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Price is $1000?? Is Acer on crack? The sad part is that these will still be sold out. The reason why the middle class becomes more and more in debt. Whip out the credit card is the end all answer to everything. I know people still paying for stuff on their credit card that they had to sell to make ends meet. Sad state of affairs to say the least. And with a high retail price like this, it won't do much to drive down the price of other TN based GSYNC monitors such as the Asus ROG Swift


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Price is $1000?? Is Acer on crack? The sad part is that these will still be sold out. The reason why the middle class becomes more and more in debt. Whip out the credit card to the answer to everything. I know people still paying for stuff on their credit card that they had to sell to make ends meet. Sad state of affairs to say the least. And with a high retail price like this, it won't do much to drive down the price of other TN based GSYNC monitors such as the Asus ROG Swift


I'm still using a dematted VG248QE and it seems like i will be with it for awhile longer, $1k is a tough pill to swallow and i refuse to be in debt over an unneeded amenity. Once there are more of these types of monitors out and competition drives the price down to say around $500 then i'll consider it.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> The link from TFT to a UK pre-order was around $1000 USD (£689.99) sadly...


You can't convert directly. Look at the ROG Swift on OCUK it's almost $1000 if converted directly with VAT. Without VAT the Swift is close to our price of $799.

So from that we can deduce that the ACER _could_ be $899 in US.


----------



## CallsignVega

I say the display will be $799 MSRP. Newegg may tag on a $50 Newegg surcharge.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> You can't convert directly. Look at the ROG Swift on OCUK it's almost $1000 if converted directly with VAT. Without VAT the Swift is close to our price of $799.
> 
> So from that we can deduce that the ACER _could_ be $899 in US.


Hopefully it's not $1000, $899 seems a little better, but still that is expensive for a monitor. I would love to see them charge what the Swift is going for.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Price is $1000?? Is Acer on crack? The sad part is that these will still be sold out. The reason why the middle class becomes more and more in debt. Whip out the credit card to the answer to everything. I know people still paying for stuff on their credit card that they had to sell to make ends meet. Sad state of affairs to say the least. And with a high retail price like this, it won't do much to drive down the price of other TN based GSYNC monitors such as the Asus ROG Swift


Man R E L A X! If its a grand, its a grand....all you gotta do is a few more nights on the street corner Entrepreneuring a second job like myself and you'll COME up with that extra few C-notes in no time!


----------



## NEK4TE

lol


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Review is up:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> Look's like the best gaming monitor now on the market.


Wow that is an in depth review. The new king! It reminds me not to buy based on the advertised response times and specs. I got my GTX 970 in, but didn't open it, but I'm taking it back. I keep hearing about AMD's upcoming graphics cards and freesync monitors...and I finally snapped out of my Nvidia focus and am waiting on AMD's move. I might jump ship, but we'll see. Thanks for the heads up on the review. Repped!


----------



## Ninjawithagun

MUUUUWAAAHAHAHAHA! I LIKE IT


----------



## Hawk777th

Are there alot of games that support 1440p now? Also how bad does 1080p look on a 1440 panel? Thinking of finally making the move with this IPS Gsync but don't want to not be able to play alot of games due to the shear size. Or games that can't run that resolution.


----------



## flint314

Gsync only works with native resolution, so FHD Resolution gaming with Gsync enabled is not possible.
And this is 2015, not 2009....pretty much any current game out there does 1440p. 4k on the other hand...


----------



## traxtech

This makes me happy i'm getting a refund on my ROG Swift for it being a piece of crap and breaking


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> This makes me happy i'm getting a refund on my ROG Swift for it being a piece of crap and breaking


Same here, after 4 Monitors I had a "working" one....which I instantly sold on eBay. NEVER ever will I get anything from ASUS again. I had a ROG Maximus VI, a ROG 780 Ti Platinum and the Swift crap on me....all within one year. I replaced every single componente with EVGA and Gigabyte stuff now. Never ever again....hopefully this goddamn company burns in hell.

I already ordered the xb270HU....can´t wait.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Same here, after 4 Monitors I had a "working" one....which I instantly sold on eBay. NEVER ever will I get anything from ASUS again. I had a ROG Maximus VI, a ROG 780 Ti Platinum and the Swift crap on me....all within one year. I replaced every single componente with EVGA and Gigabyte stuff now. Never ever again....hopefully this goddamn company burns in hell.
> 
> I already ordered the xb270HU....can´t wait.


Yep, i'm leaning towards that as well. I had an old ASUS monitor die on me as well, it was a VW246H and that RMA took over 2 months! I got it back repaired tho..

I cannot wait for the Acer to go on sale here, i will be all over it


----------



## flint314

yeh, the stuff gets repaired (although it took them 4 tries to get me a working Swift) but it takes AGES. I waited over a month on my mainboard and 6 weeks for my Matrix. This is a friggin joke. Why pay premium if the service you receive is not even discount.
Enough OT:

I think the Acer is gonna be the best monitor this year.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Gsync only works with native resolution, so FHD Resolution gaming with Gsync enabled is not possible.
> And this is 2015, not 2009....pretty much any current game out there does 1440p. 4k on the other hand...


G-sync works with any resolution up to 1440p, scaled or unscaled (1:1 pixel mapping). Only requirement is fullscreen exclusive mode. I know because I play some games on my Swift in 800x600, 1024x768, 1600x1200, 1920x1080, 1920x1200 etc.

1080p does not look great on 1440p panels without a scaler (such as this one), nvidia's scaling is very fast but very low quality. I just stick with 1:1 pixel mapping even if that means a pretty small picture.

1080p upscaled with something like madVR looks stellar though, but that's only applicable for video playback and is quite demanding on the GPU, don't think it would be usable in games without a heavy performance hit (maybe smaller than the 1080p>1440p hit though, I dunno)


----------



## flint314

Sorry, but that is not really "working". My Swift did it aswell, 1:1 pixel mapping and playing a game non 1440p looks like utterly crap without a scaler. That was the reason I bought a 2nd 980 because Gsync sucks a** when not playing at the native resolution.
So yes, you "can" use a lower resultion - but not fullscreen. And I highly doubt anyone would want to use the screen this way.


----------



## TonyVi

1080p will upscale great only on 4k (UHD 2160p) monitors where the ratio will be 1 to 4. One pixel becomes square of four pixels. Have been playing on my 1440p IPS monitor for 2 years now and the only game that did not support 1440p was Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## flint314

Not with Gsync. There is no scaler so there is no upscaling. That's the reason why you would need at least 2 980s for a 4K Gsync Monitor....or well, you just live with a tiny picture and a lot of black frame around it.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Sorry, but that is not really "working". My Swift did it aswell, 1:1 pixel mapping and playing a game non 1440p looks like utterly crap without a scaler. That was the reason I bought a 2nd 980 because Gsync sucks a** when not playing at the native resolution.
> So yes, you "can" use a lower resultion - but not fullscreen. And I highly doubt anyone would want to use the screen this way.


Uh, it works perfectly what are you saying? Either you have the picture scaled up to fullscreen with the GPU (which doesn't look great) or you don't scale and then you get a small but perfect picture in the middle of the screen. In both cases g-sync works and you get the perfect smoothness that one would expect.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks for clearing that up! I am glad I can just run 1080p smaller on the screen if I need it still for some games. Cant wait for the preorder on this monitor!









After I leaned the Swift was TN at that price I passed glad I waited for this.


----------



## -terabyte-

Yep, this monitor is indeed good and I'm glad I haven't bought the ROG Swift. I decided to wait after reading the news about the other 21:9 acer screen, I hope it will be as good as this. If it's not I'll just get this one instead


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Are there alot of games that support 1440p now? Also how bad does 1080p look on a 1440 panel? Thinking of finally making the move with this IPS Gsync but don't want to not be able to play alot of games due to the shear size. Or games that can't run that resolution.


Virtually all games should have no problem with 1440p. Any resolution that is "mainstream" 16:9.


----------



## kalston

There isn't a whole lot of games that don't support 1440p, even among old ones. There are games that don't support 16/9 though (or don't support it properly, vert- or stretching) but you can just use 1920x1440 for those. I didn't even need to create a custom resolution for it, it's actually listed in the supported resolutions in Windows and games. And it does not break g-sync or ULMB.

(that's on the Swift but I don't see why it would be different on the Acer)


----------



## FreeElectron

So, i can't have Gsync or ULMB enabled with games that run on resolution less than 1440 (vertically)?


----------



## ref

Whenever these are available in Canada I'll be getting one to compare to my Swift.

Sounds like it will be even better, now I'll just need to sell the Swift.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> So, i can't have Gsync or ULMB enabled with games that run on resolution less than 1440 (vertically)?


How did you manage to skip so many posts?







g-sync and ULMB work with absolutely any resolution as I have explained earlier.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> How did you manage to skip so many posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-sync and ULMB work with absolutely any resolution as I have explained earlier.


Some people prefer simple, to the point answers.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Would love to see some images of this monitor debezeled to see how much work it would be to VESA mount (if any) as well as the thickness of the panels frame.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks for the help! I can't wait for this monitor. Only way it could be better is if it was glossy but I can always dream!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Some people prefer simple, to the point answers.


Yup.
I am one of them.


----------



## Swolern

970 SLI & ROG Swift returned. Next stop XB270HU & GM200.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Its about 3ms higher in response time than the ROG Swift, from my understanding of the review. Is that a big deal for gaming?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 970 SLI & ROG Swift returned. Next stop XB270HU & GM200.


Ya I think I'm going to go with 2x GM200 if they ever release the freaking thing, this XB270HU for fast games and the 5K Dell for everything else.


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Some people prefer simple, to the point answers.


In that case, it will run in any resolution, as long as you can live with a 1:1 pixel mapping, meaning that any resolution lower than 1440p will result in a smaller picture with black borders around it. So if you play a game on e.g. 800x600 you would have a tiny little frame inside a big black screen, showing your game.
It is less pronounced on 1080p, but you will basically play a game the size of a 24" Monitor then, because the rest of the screen will be black.

Was that short enough?

Oh, and just to be clear, ULMB and G-sync won´t work on the same time, it´s either or.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> In that case, it will run in any resolution, as long as you can live with a 1:1 pixel mapping, meaning that any resolution lower than 1440p will result in a smaller picture with black borders around it. So if you play a game on e.g. 800x600 you would have a tiny little frame inside a big black screen, showing your game.
> It is less pronounced on 1080p, but you will basically play a game the size of a 24" Monitor then, because the rest of the screen will be black.
> 
> Was that short enough?
> 
> Oh, and just to be clear, ULMB and G-sync won´t work on the same time, it´s either or.











Is this only when using Gsync/ULMB or even when disabled?


----------



## flint314

This is not always, it can upscale withouth Gsync and ULMB - 60hz only - but if you want anything above 60hz it will revert to a 1:1 pixe mal. The Gsync Module replaces the scaler so Gsync only works on a 1:1 pixelmap. This is one of the drawbacks of Gsync. It is not so pronounced on a 1440p as the resultion is not that high, so HD will be the size of around 24" on a 27" 1440p screen. But if you would use a 4K monitor this would be terrible....you would have a tiny 1080p picture with 3/4 of the monitor being black.
So this is something anyone should be 100% clear about, if you do lack the necessary graphical power to play games on 1440p you should not buy such a monitor (or at least only if you can live that you might need to play games on a smaller size than 27").
For decent playing you should at least have a 780Ti or 290x. I have a highly overclocked (1400mhz) 780Ti and run BF4 on 1440p between 55 and 140fps, depending on the map (everything but AA on max.).

Btw, here is a picture showing Full HD on the Swift (not mine, I already sold mine) and how it looks like, just to give you an idea:


----------



## LoadingX2eat

would a GTX 980 work? or would I need SLI?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya I think I'm going to go with 2x GM200 if they ever release the freaking thing, this XB270HU for fast games and the 5K Dell for everything else.


I'd like to do the same GPU wise, but I'm holding out for that 34" Predator 21:9 model. It's also ~5K pixels.









I have to admit though, there are some incredible deals out there on 295x2 cards. Very tempting...


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoadingX2eat*
> 
> would a GTX 980 work? or would I need SLI?


A single 980 should suffice for most game. If you want to have >100fps constantly, you would need SLI.....or wait for GM200


----------



## NEK4TE

I run 980 @ 2K, its maxing out everything without any issues.

Its little bit overclocked, but, any game i tried so far, as i already said, is maxed out without any issues.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'd like to do the same GPU wise, but I'm holding out for that 34" Predator 21:9 model. It's also ~5K pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit though, there are some incredible deals out there on 295x2 cards. Very tempting...


Same here, I'm waiting for 2xGM200 and that 34'' Predator, it's gonna be awesome if that 34'' curved panel has the same results as this one


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> A single 980 should suffice for most game. If you want to have >100fps constantly, you would need SLI.....or wait for GM200


thanks! dual monitor? is that pushing it?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> This is not always, it can upscale withouth Gsync and ULMB - 60hz only - but if you want anything above 60hz it will revert to a 1:1 pixe mal. The Gsync Module replaces the scaler so Gsync only works on a 1:1 pixelmap. This is one of the drawbacks of Gsync. It is not so pronounced on a 1440p as the resultion is not that high, so HD will be the size of around 24" on a 27" 1440p screen. But if you would use a 4K monitor this would be terrible....you would have a tiny 1080p picture with 3/4 of the monitor being black.
> So this is something anyone should be 100% clear about, if you do lack the necessary graphical power to play games on 1440p you should not buy such a monitor (or at least only if you can live that you might need to play games on a smaller size than 27").
> For decent playing you should at least have a 780Ti or 290x. I have a highly overclocked (1400mhz) 780Ti and run BF4 on 1440p between 55 and 140fps, depending on the map (everything but AA on max.).
> 
> Btw, here is a picture showing Full HD on the Swift (not mine, I already sold mine) and how it looks like, just to give you an idea:


so, to play older games it has to be done on 60hz if i want to avoid the black borders.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Same here, I'm waiting for 2xGM200 and that 34'' Predator, it's gonna be awesome if that 34'' curved panel has the same results as this one


Many believe the 34" Predator to be a TN panel. Not confirmed yet though.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Many believe the 34" Predator to be a TN panel. Not confirmed yet though.


Its a curved monitor so almost sure it will be ips. Curved TN would be instant fail i bet


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Many believe the 34" Predator to be a TN panel. Not confirmed yet though.


Yeah, I've read the rumors. That's why I'm waiting. But even if it's TN I will probably get it anyway, I have 2 TN monitors right now so I don't mind. An IPS-type panel would be nice to have but I'm not hang up on it.

If the predator turns out bad I'll probably get the XB270HU unless other similar 21:9 monitors come out. I'd like a 21:9 ratio to have more working space mainly, not for games.

Certainly this monitor turned out to be amazing so I have to say I have high hopes for the predator 34''


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> so, to play older games it has to be done on 60hz if i want to avoid the black borders.


No that is incorrect.

I get 144hz and gsync with any resolution (or ULMB with any resolution), with black bars or without (nvidia scaling). The guy you quoted must have forgotten to select "scale on the GPU" in the nvidia control panel.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> No that is incorrect.
> 
> I get 144hz and gsync with any resolution (or ULMB with any resolution), with black bars or without (nvidia scaling).


ok
I am confused now.
Can you prove it with a video (to end this discussion)?
Video should show an older game that runs on a low resolution (lets say 800x600) running stretched at 1440p resolution at 144hz/120hz with ULMB/Gsync enabled.


----------



## kalston

Sure I can.

640x480 stretched ("fullscreen" setting in nvidia CP) :
http://i.imgur.com/0fhJB3u.jpg?1

800x600 with "aspect ratio" setting in nvidia CP :
http://i.imgur.com/P9aQCzN.jpg

Notice the red LED in the bottom right indicating g-sync is working.

This is Warcraft 3, random old game that still doesn't support widescreen









I can make a video but that's a real hassle to do with my phone though.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'd like to do the same GPU wise, but I'm holding out for that 34" Predator 21:9 model. It's also ~5K pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit though, there are some incredible deals out there on 295x2 cards. Very tempting...


Ya the 34" Predator will be a beast if its anything like this 27" Predator. As for pixels, the 34" Predator will be 5 Mil pixels, I was referring to the 5K Dell which is 15 Mil pixels. Almost three times as many.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Many believe the 34" Predator to be a TN panel. Not confirmed yet though.


I think many people are wrong.







Acer have already proven that they can make a proper IPS 144 Hz display. Since all curved displays so far have been non-TN, I'd wager it's IPS or VA.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Question about input lag....

From what I can discern in the TFT review this monitor has a total display lag of 3 miliseconds and the swift had a total of 4 milliseconds

Yet...the swift had a lower response time but more "signal processing?" and yet again signal processing is an estimation and also has to do with the test equipment used?

Can this monitor really be 1 millisecond faster than the swift while having a 1 millisecond slower response time?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Many believe the 34" Predator to be a TN panel. Not confirmed yet though.


I would still buy it if it was a decent TN once calibrated. It's more about the size of monitor than the colors/contrast, to me at least.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya the 34" Predator will be a beast if its anything like this 27" Predator. As for pixels, the 34" Predator will be 5 Mil pixels, I was referring to the 5K Dell which is 15 Mil pixels. Almost three times as many.


Gotcha.. I meant 5M, not 5K.


----------



## kingduqc

Is there going to be a freesync version? After the swift QA I'm not really interested into ASUS's 120hz monitor


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Is there going to be a freesync version? After the swift QA I'm not really interested into ASUS's 120hz monitor


There's the XG270HU which was announced with this one.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> There's the XG270HU which was announced with this one.


But its TN not IPS right...

Another option would be the upcoming MG279Q if im not mistaken. IPS @ 120Hz....


----------



## Frestoinc

Would probably go for a XB270HU and pair it with MG279Q... You'll have both G-sync and Freesynce supports


----------



## chopstixZ

Is there any difference between Freesync and G-Sync? I've got a 980GTX so i'm pretty much locked into G-Sync for now but i'm wondering if there's any performance different between the two at all.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chopstixZ*
> 
> Is there any difference between Freesync and G-Sync? I've got a 980GTX so i'm pretty much locked into G-Sync for now but i'm wondering if there's any performance different between the two at all.


Google Gsync vs Freesync


----------



## chopstixZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Google Gsync vs Freesync


I have already man, there's not much information regarding performance other than mention of the polling overhead, even then there's no mention of how much performance impact there is.

Just wondering if anyone has found anything else about it yet.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chopstixZ*
> 
> I have already man, there's not much information regarding performance other than mention of the polling overhead, even then there's no mention of how much performance impact there is.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has found anything else about it yet.


Main difference that we know so far between Gsync & Fsync is the memory built into the Gsync module which enables the monitor to display lower than 30/40fps depending on the monitor. While Fsync has not been independently tested by 3rd party reviewers it is believed the monitor will start to black out below 30/40fps. Therefore AMD has talked about enabling Vsync at both top and bottom of the monitors refresh spectrum. Gsync already provides a greatly reduced input lag compared to Vsync. Fsync lag input comparison still needs to be tested & compared when released later this month(hopefully).


----------



## PCM2

G-SYNC acts as VSync on above or below the refresh rate operating range of the monitor. 'FreeSync' apparently respects the user's choice of VSync on or VSync off above and below its refresh rate operating range.


----------



## Frestoinc

Just that each camp wont work with each other... so a better alternative is to have both given that you'll be using your monitor longer than your graphics word...

But this may change with the upcoming directx 12 whereby both camps is able to work with each other but activiting both sync at the same time remains a question...

what do you guys think???


----------



## Marcsrx

WANT! Plus a Titan Z and I'd be in heaven.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> WANT! Plus a Titan Z and I'd be in heaven.


Wait a little longer and you could get a Titan X.


----------



## NEK4TE

And if you wait a bit longer, you will get Titan XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> And if you wait a bit longer, you will get Titan XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.


You forgot the NSFW message.


----------



## stryfetew

Man I wish this monitor would hurry up and release! Money is burning a hole in my monitor.


----------



## FreeElectron

Are we still on mid April expected release?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are we still on mid April expected release?


Probably that's all we got to go on.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

performance bonus will be here on the 11th... I guess I know where it's going


----------



## mouacyk

I heard that OCN is going to buy out this monitor.


----------



## stryfetew

I'll start saving my pennies now because I know this thing is going to be expensive.


----------



## offshell

I just boxed up my BenQ XL2420G for return hoping to see how this Acer turns out. Every single day I used the BenQ was great and I had no complaints, but I also kept second guessing it and having to convince myself that I was fine with 1080p since I originally wanted only a single 980 and that I had other monitors for work... Still didn't work, I want a 1440p gaming monitor I guess and IPS just tops it off if the tftcentral review matches what gets shipped.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> I just boxed up my BenQ XL2420G for return hoping to see how this Acer turns out. Every single day I used the BenQ was great and I had no complaints, but I also kept second guessing it and having to convince myself that I was fine with 1080p since I originally wanted only a single 980 and that I had other monitors for work... Still didn't work, I want a 1440p gaming monitor I guess and IPS just tops it off if the tftcentral review matches what gets shipped.


Good decision, paying a premium for gsync to play at 1080p with a high end card is a waste anyway imho. You'll be pushing over 100+fps in most games anyway, so you'll only really be getting rid of screen tearing, which at least for me is unnoticeable at high frame rates and in the games i play. This 2560x1440p 144hz ips acer with gsync is gonna be a sure bet (hopefully), though i may be more inclined to go for the 3440x1440 offering they will also have, but we have much less information on that model.


----------



## Marin007

That sweet 2560x1440p is all I'm missing. Got impatient around xmas and bought the Acer XB270HA 144hz gsync 1080p. This monitor has been awesome, no complaints. I have a good feeling about this new XB270HU. Think my current monitor will still be worth anything when this new one comes out? It's currently $649 on amazon/newegg/canadacomputers.


----------



## ian666

Hey guys

I will be buying one XB270HU for sure (should work great with 2x 970 in SLI). I know i dont want to play on more than one monitor, but for 'work' (i mean mail, wordpress and stuff) im sure i will need more space.

Thats why im thinking about buying additional two, preferably cheaper 27" IPS models, which have simmilar bezel and 2D. From what ive found Acer have kind of simmilar looking models: B276HULA and CB270HU, both are AHVA/.IPS with 2560x1440 resolution and 60Hz, for less than half of XB270HU price.

What do u think about placing XB270HU with pair of others?

XB270HU
 

B276HULA
 

CB270HU


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Given the TFTcentral review... I'm probably going to buy two of these. I just hope the 34" ultrawide lives up to the same claims because I want to pick that up as well.


----------



## wholeeo

I need this in my life.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Given the TFTcentral review... I'm probably going to buy two of these. I just hope the 34" ultrawide lives up to the same claims because I want to pick that up as well.


The ultrawide with two of the 27"s flanking it would be awesome, overkill for me, but awesome nonetheless, i just want the ultrawide only mostly with some small 1080p monitor cowering next to it


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The ultrawide with two of the 27"s flanking it would be awesome, overkill for me, but awesome nonetheless, i just want the ultrawide only mostly with some small 1080p monitor cowering next to it


While it probably is overkill fro most setups, I'm someone who's always doing 4-5 things at once, so the extra space in comparison to dual 21.5" monitors will be quite the blessing. Also, if nvidia's surround works with different horizontal widths it would make for a fairly nice racing setup (at least imo), but the big thing is it will provide plenty of space to work in overall ^_^


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While it probably is overkill fro most setups, I'm someone who's always doing 4-5 things at once, so the extra space in comparison to dual 21.5" monitors will be quite the blessing. Also, if nvidia's surround works with different horizontal widths it would make for a fairly nice racing setup (at least imo), but the big thing is it will provide plenty of space to work in overall ^_^


Considering how wide the 34" is, in a racing game you'd probably pull the two 27"ers in to be your side windows and the 34" will be the whole front windshield


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Considering how wide the 34" is, in a racing game you'd probably pull the two 27"ers in to be your side windows and the 34" will be the whole front windshield


Hmmm can you do that?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Considering how wide the 34" is, in a racing game you'd probably pull the two 27"ers in to be your side windows and the 34" will be the whole front windshield


Yeah, I did up a foamcore mockup of the monitor sizes.... It's going to be rather lovely once it's all said and done. Any perks from surround would just be icing on the proverbial cake.


----------



## traxtech

I need this monitor =(. I just hope i'm not let down like many others were myself included like the ROG Swift fiasco.


----------



## Hawk777th

I am so stoked for this monitor aswell. I have money waiting to grab one. Will flank it with my 2 1080p Samsungs for work and just game on the 270HU can't wait.


----------



## jaredmergel

I was moments away from buying a ROG Swift. Then I decided to check the forums. Good to know it comes out in a month! I can wait  This will hold me over till I get a Acer Predator XR341CK 34"


----------



## Penal Stingray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredmergel*
> 
> I was moments away from buying a ROG Swift. Then I decided to check the forums. Good to know it comes out in a month! I can wait  This will hold me over till I get a Acer Predator XR341CK 34"


Hold ur Money! the swift is plague with quality control issues, Dead pixels, Pixel Inversion, back light clouding & bleeding. ive gone through 5 of them in 1 month and decided to return them unless ur really lucky to get a perfect one better wait for the Acer 1440p Gsync TN or Acer 1440p IPS Gsync


----------



## flint314

^ That.

Gone through 4 of them....ASUS QC is a nightmare....and Service is even worse.

Better wait for the Acer one - I do hope that their QC ist better.


----------



## MasterBash

I wish tftcentral would've done a review of the XG270HU . The TN version of this panel. I wonder how it compares and the difference in price.


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryfetew*
> 
> I'll start saving my pennies now because *I know this thing is going to be expensive*.


Not really that expensive -- same price as the Swift -- $799

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001


----------



## offshell

Does anyone know how Acer products are usually releasedin the US? I mean, I see that the XB270HU is available for preorder on overclockers.co.uk, so I'm wondering do they usually pop up on sites like amazon or newegg for preorder as well in the US at some point? To be honest I messaged Acer about this monitor and BenQ about a different one last week and had a response from BenQ within an hour and still haven't heard a thing from Acer.


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Given the TFTcentral review... I'm probably going to buy two of these. I just hope the 34" ultrawide lives up to the same claims because I want to pick that up as well.


where do you find the money? 1 34" plus 2 27" #THEDREAM. That sounds like a really sick setup!! good luck. send pictures.


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Does anyone know how Acer products are usually releasedin the US? I mean, I see that the XB270HU is available for preorder on overclockers.co.uk, so I'm wondering do they usually pop up on sites like amazon or newegg for preorder as well in the US at some point? To be honest I messaged Acer about this monitor and BenQ about a different one last week and had a response from BenQ within an hour and still haven't heard a thing from Acer.


Usually if you ask Amazon customer support, they'll be upfront and tell you if they have some coming in or when they'll post a pre-order page. Especially on hot products. They preach and abide by the customer satisfaction is #1 pitch. Try it and let us know!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoadingX2eat*
> 
> where do you find the money? 1 34" plus 2 27" #THEDREAM. That sounds like a really sick setup!! good luck. send pictures.


I can take photos of the foamcore representations I made..... When my new desk comes in supposedly tomorrow. I say supposedly because its supposed to be delivered tomorrow but tracking says its still a few thousand kilometers away...

As to how one affords such, and times wo of that setup (hubby gets one as well)? Lots of saving, plus we won't have all the pieces until at least next year (since we bought the desks this year).


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I can take photos of the foamcore representations I made..... When my new desk comes in supposedly tomorrow. I say supposedly because its supposed to be delivered tomorrow but tracking says its still a few thousand kilometers away...
> 
> As to how one affords such, and times wo of that setup (hubby gets one as well)? Lots of saving, plus we won't have all the pieces until at least next year (since we bought the desks this year).


Is it a normal desk or a gaming cockpit?

Yeah. I'm saving for one of these bad boys. Maybe, next year. They'll come up with a 4k version and i'll have enough saved up for the 4k and add it to the Acer that's coming out next month.







we dream, but we dream big.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoadingX2eat*
> 
> Is it a normal desk or a gaming cockpit?
> 
> Yeah. I'm saving for one of these bad boys. Maybe, next year. They'll come up with a 4k version and i'll have enough saved up for the 4k and add it to the Acer that's coming out next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we dream, but we dream big.


I've got two Obutto R3volutions on the way with triple monitor mounts anf the acrylic tables. Two because one for me and one for my hubby ^-^ Current desk is a monstrously ten foot wide curved desk (Yorkville SD01 with two SDR's) and while it is a nice desk I don't use a lot of the features it has (monitor bridge is too high, keyboard tray too flimsy, the 2x4U rack mounts in the main desk aren't really being used as they're directly behind my monitors, and the 12U in each side rack also isn't really being used as I don't really trust the quality).

Interesting part is despite going from one large desks to two Obuttos in the living room we're expecting to have more usable space and for it to look more open when desks are swapped out (and it will look even more open when we swap out the futon for a 7' or 8' wide bean bag chair ^-^

I'm totally hoping the warehouse keeps it on the skid it was shipped on because I'm curious just how much space 350lbs of desk takes up when its still in the boxes!

And hey, nothing wrong at all with dreaming big! ^-^


----------



## Silent Scone

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18659327

This puts me off.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18659327
> 
> This puts me off.


I can guarantee you that every item you have bought has been from a company with at least one terrible customer service experience for someone who has bought something from them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Unfortunately it echoes my experience with Acer when I was in the industry several years ago, fingers crossed that you don't need to go through returns procedures I suppose.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I can guarantee you that every item you have bought has been from a company with at least one terrible customer service experience for someone who has bought something from them.


Very true. Stop trying to talk yourself out of it Silent Scone. You know you want it!!









Plus I have tried VR for racing. Nothing will beat it, trust me!! And I'm the biggest 3d buff there is, I have owned just about everything with the 3d name on it, including 3d surround. After experiencing 3d in VR in a cockpit space, 3d vision is pretty much dead to me. It's that good!!!


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Unfortunately it echoes my experience with Acer when I was in the industry several years ago, fingers crossed that you don't need to go through returns procedures I suppose.


Luckily u can get 3y NBD onsite premium support with replacement for just 30$

The case where a monitor gets lost in logistics is very rare tho

EDIT
and without a premium plan like that i dont even bother contacting the manufacturer as retailer is bound by law to do this process for full warranty period. At least over here.


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've got two Obutto R3volutions on the way with triple monitor mounts anf the acrylic tables.
> 
> And hey, nothing wrong at all with dreaming big! ^-^


You should post pictures for the community to see when you get it all set up. Sounds like a gamers' paradise. .


----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18659327
> 
> This puts me off.


Every company has its own horror stories, the whole company can't be judged from couple of BAD situations like these.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Every company has its own horror stories, the whole company can't be judged from couple of BAD situations like these.


No to mention that's a warranty thread in the UK. Completely different beings.


----------



## NEK4TE

True that.

I do have Acer products as my place, i never had to RMA anything to be honest with you, but, i was \ i am pleased with the quality of the products.

What happened to that guy, can happen to any of us, from any company (brand).

That simply (for me) can't be the reason not to buy this monitor.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No to mention that's a warranty thread in the UK. Completely different beings.


It's still the same company, though. I have high hopes for this panel, but they are horrendous, I can tell you that for almost certain as a firm in general. As above I'm not going to let that stop me from buying one initially. Doesn't excuse it in anyway however


----------



## apav

Hey guys,

Have been out of the loop a little. Do we know of any other monitors that are:
-27" 2560x1440
-IPS/PLS/AHVA (all similar)
-144hz or even 120hz (I would honestly be fine with 120hz, 144hz is a gift to me)
-G-Sync
-No PWM

I'd expect these monitors to have low response times/input lag, so I'm not going to make that a requirement. And while ULMB Strobing is nice, it's not necessary for me. So far I only know about the Asus MG279Q, but that is not G-Sync which is a dealbreaker for me.

I'm still debating if I want to shell out $800 for a monitor, especially for an Acer since I've had problems with them before and perceive them as a "cheap" brand. I've quite enjoyed my QNIX and $300 for it was a good price, but I'm tired of all the screen darkening/image retention side effects from overclocking, and the dead pixels and horrible backlight bleed this panel has. Also, seeing that the ROG Swift, which is now vastly inferior to this spec wise, is still going for $800, makes me feel like this is going to sell out fast. Also, I plan to do a huge upgrade to my rig soon (Skylake-K, 2 980 or 980 ti, or a single Titan X to name the biggest upgrades) so if I'm doing that I might as well go all out.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Have been out of the loop a little. Do we know of any other monitors that are:
> -27" 2560x1440
> -IPS/PLS/AHVA (all similar)
> -144hz or even 120hz (I would honestly be fine with 120hz, 144hz is a gift to me)
> -G-Sync
> -No PWM
> 
> I'd expect these monitors to have low response times/input lag, so I'm not going to make that a requirement. And while ULMB Strobing is nice, it's not necessary for me. So far I only know about the Asus MG279Q, but that is not G-Sync which is a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> I'm still debating if I want to shell out $800 for a monitor, especially for an Acer since I've had problems with them before and perceive them as a "cheap" brand. I've quite enjoyed my QNIX and $300 for it was a good price, but I'm tired of all the screen darkening/image retention side effects from overclocking, and the dead pixels and horrible backlight bleed this panel has. Also, seeing that the ROG Swift, which is now vastly inferior to this spec wise, is still going for $800, makes me feel like this is going to sell out fast. Also, I plan to do a huge upgrade to my rig soon (Skylake-K, 2 980 or 980 ti, or a single Titan X to name the biggest upgrades) so if I'm doing that I might as well go all out.


No other options for now, just this one.
Btw, skylake-k will come out somewhere in 2016


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> No other options for now, just this one.
> Btw, skylake-k will come out somewhere in 2016


Ah I see. And really? I saw the picture (see "K" in the Skylake S bubble) in this article and assumed that it will be releasing Q3 2015.
http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/intel-to-offer-unlocked-skylake-processors-for-overclockers-in-q3-2015/

Unless they've been delayed, I've been out of the loop of news.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Ah I see. And really? I saw the picture (see "K" in the Skylake S bubble) in this article and assumed that it will be releasing Q3 2015.
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/intel-to-offer-unlocked-skylake-processors-for-overclockers-in-q3-2015/
> 
> Unless they've been delayed, I've been out of the loop of news.


I dont know, last thing i read was that first the low/mid versions would come out q3 and -k might take up to 2016.
We probably get some legit info soon from intel

EDIT
u might be right







-E expected to release in 2016, -K in Q3. Thats very tight after broadwell, never seen that lol


----------



## Marin007

My fellow gamers, do you think this is a worthwhile upgrade from an Acer XB270HA? Or stick with the 1080p gsync 144hz TN panel?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> My fellow gamers, do you think this is a worthwhile upgrade from an Acer XB270HA? Or stick with the 1080p gsync 144hz TN panel?


Well you got SLI 980s.... kind of a waste at 1080p.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoadingX2eat*
> 
> You should post pictures for the community to see when you get it all set up. Sounds like a gamers' paradise. .


I'll post some pics up in the computer room and show your rig threads once its all said and done - at least the desks. It will be some time before both my hubby and myself have the gorgeous monitors to go with it as well (buying a house over buying new monitos is slightly more important to us at the moment). Might be another two days before any actual pics though since I didn't even get the first desk finished today (just have the footrest to go on it ^-^)


----------



## renaldy

I hope this monitor get on sale before The Witcher 3 release date


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's still the same company, though. I have high hopes for this panel, but they are horrendous, I can tell you that for almost certain as a firm in general. As above I'm not going to let that stop me from buying one initially. Doesn't excuse it in anyway however


You might wanna head over to the official ROG forums and check the stories on ASUS rma....and believe me, there are tens of individuals posting horror stories of ther rma experience with ASUS (me being one of them). So honestly, it can NOT get any worse than ASUS (well - if they return a broken Monitor that burns down my house - that would be worse).


----------



## Silent Scone

Funny you should mention that, as I had a fault develop with my Swift only a fortnight ago. I requested the RMA the same evening and the monitor was picked up and replaced by the courier 2 days later. Had the same experience with two VG248QE. I suppose realistically it's not great that a fault develops, but that is one area that is definitely not an issue for me in the UK with ASUS.

I impulse buy all the time so these things always come second to me with pioneering screens or whatever it maybe, but couple poor customer service with inferior build quality and it's all a bit touch and go. I'm really hoping this screen kicks off well (the Acer) as it means the Swift may likely crash anyway - cheap surround for either me or the boy!


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> You might wanna head over to the official ROG forums and check the stories on ASUS rma....and believe me, there are tens of individuals posting horror stories of ther rma experience with ASUS (me being one of them). So honestly, it can NOT get any worse than ASUS (well - if they return a broken Monitor that burns down my house - that would be worse).


\
Hello there.
1st post in these forums. Also, English is my 2nd language, so i apologize beforehand on any grammar hiccups.

I'm with you there. Unfortunately i found out about asus horrible customer support this year. I purchased an asus asus pb278q monitor back in December from overstock.com.
2 months ago it started developing a dark spot on the right lower part of the monitor. I emailed support to set up an "asus rapid replacement" RMA
That was over a month ago. They say they are out of stock and don't know when they will be back in stock. They want me to send it as a regular RMA for service. One of the reasons i purchased and paid a premium price on the asus out of all of the brands out there was because of the "asus rapid replacement" Which honestly, turned out to be a total joke. I already filed a complain with the BBB and they responded with the same BS "we are sorry but at the moment we are out of stock on this monitor but you are more than welcome to set up a standard RMA"
Funny thing is that despite every asus authorized re-seller having them in stock, the main supplier and manufacturer is out of stock for the RMAs replacements.


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> You might wanna head over to the official ROG forums and check the stories on ASUS rma....and believe me, there are tens of individuals posting horror stories of ther rma experience with ASUS (me being one of them). So honestly, it can NOT get any worse than ASUS (well - if they return a broken Monitor that burns down my house - that would be worse).


TENS out of how many MILLIONS?


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure how people are managing to make such a pigs ear of it with ASUS. Maybe it's region limited, as the support centre here in the UK (think the hub is actually in central Europe) arranged it no problem. Sometimes also, it's like some people are too scared to just pick up the phone......

Just to further the above 'issue' my RMA initially said out of stock with no ETA, which is why I called them, and they soon fast tracked it once the replacements came in.

Beats me.


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrbuck*
> 
> TENS out of how many MILLIONS?


Actually, those are only the few that posted in a forum, you might wanna check out this forum or some german forums and you can read hundreds of horror stories. If you have a Pick Up & Replace Plan for your countrie and IF ASUS has one in stock, RMA will be quick.
But god forbid that one of those things is missing - my Swift took 6 friggin weeks to get back to me repaired, although I do have a pickup & replace plan here in germany. Their excuse was - it´s out of stock. So, after having to exchange 3 of those crappy things I was telling them to wait. After 4 weeks they still had none in stock and I had to get it repaired, so all in all, 4 weeks waiting because they had none in stock and 6 weeks for the repair - 10 weeks for a premium monitor....this should NEVER happen - and definately NOT several times.

Btw, some guy on the ROG forum I think even postet the exact return rates because he works for one of the largest distributors in germany, it was around 9% for them which is almost 5-9 times the return rate of an average monitor. The swift sucks ass and by the amount of people writing that theirs worked fined for 5 month and then suddenly broke, I would assume the chance to have it brake during the 3 years you probably use it, quite high.

Nevertheless, this can happen with any manufacturer - no matter if Asus or Acer. I was just stating that even though ASUS has a reputation for high quality it is no guarantee that they will deliver.

BTW, I dount that ASUS sold "millions" of these. In germany they are widely available with no shortage and Amazon currently still delivers July and August built monitors with the huge amount of 6 reviews - and they are one of the cheapest retailers to offer them so I would assume it to be a LOT less than 10.000 for germany as a whole. This is peanuts.

Anyway, I would assume the Acer to have less isuess as it uses another Panel. If the problem was panel-wise and not related to the g-sync module, then we will see a lot less problems with this monitor. Maybe anyone has some insight how their 4K Gsync monitor is doing - because if that one is also plagues with problems it would most likely be an issue with g-sync.

@ barsh90
exact same issue, replacing the monitor was refused, although it is clearly written in the warranty agreement. I konw that there are different warranties throught the world, but in germany it clearly states that within the first year the monitor will be replaced while the defective unit is being picked up. This did NOT happen....if I didn´t have any time to play at that time anyway I would have contacted my lawyer to take care of it. I am travelling throughout most of the year and that is exactly why I buy Hardware only if their warranty covers an on-site replacement because I just have no time to handle RMA stuff.


----------



## Silent Scone

I didn't pick up a pick up and replace plan lol. I just processed it on the site...just sayin'. Can't argue on the every-one company has horror stories however.

Saying a monitor sucks ass is pretty Neanderthilic though lets face it. Considering it was the first of it's kind, and hit the market almost an entire year earlier than anything of similar spec.


----------



## Marin007

I can't speak for the 4K XB280HK but my XB270HA has been flawless. Gsync and 144hz is magical.


----------



## offshell

Has anyone dealt with the Acer online store directly or is it better wait for Amazon/Newegg/etc?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Has anyone dealt with the Acer online store directly or is it better wait for Amazon/Newegg/etc?


Not sure what buying directly from acer is like but, I'll continue to buy from amazon and newegg. Best experience in my opinion.


----------



## renaldy

So are this monitor will be available before The WITCHER 3 release?


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> I can't speak for the 4K XB280HK but my XB270HA has been flawless. Gsync and 144hz is magical.


Yeh, thats the FHD version - many argue that the problems with the swift came from the fact that ASUS had to OC the G-Sync module, I wonder if that is the reason. Hopefully we soon know how well the Acer works. Also, gamma on the swift was catastrophic. They sent hand picked monitors perfectly calibrated out to the press, from the 4 monitors I received only a single one was close in gamma contrast (2.4), the others all were below 1.8, the worst being 1.4 which was almost impossible to calibrate with my Spyder. These are the things I am really keen to see - if Acer can deliver on an average quality experience.

I really really hope so, there just are too few decent 1440p gaming monitors out there.

Alternate in germany told me that it will be available in march and that they had no indication that it will be delayed.


----------



## offshell

I'm assuming the upcoming Asus MG279Q will be using the same AUO M270DAN02.3 panel as the Acer here, but I'm curious why Asus has stuck it at 120hz with only a passing comment about getting it to 144hz before release. Kind of worries me a little bit about the upcoming Acer since it's another first of its kind, but I'll still be grabbing one hoping for the best.


----------



## flint314

Could be a Freesync thing (that ASUS is freesync, right?). I honestly don´t hope that they do overdrive the monitor - judging from the tftcentral review it shouldn´t as that would usually mean a higher overshoot and this panel seems to be very good at that.

Let´s hope we soon know.


----------



## Swolern

If this monitor would release around the same time as the Titan X launch, it would be very convenient.


----------



## Hawk777th

Its close Guru 3D just go their Titan X so if this monitors gotta be close to release since TFT had one.


----------



## MadZak

its out ... delivery on 16th march ... caaaaant wait !!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadZak*
> 
> its out ... delivery on 16th march ... caaaaant wait !!


Link?
Source?


----------



## MadZak

its already out to order in germany .. Alternate


----------



## MadZak

noo i might recieve it on saturday the 14th if im lucky !


----------



## jezzer

Holy chips, its out indeed, its in stock. But not in The Netherlands.. /Cry


----------



## CallsignVega

Pursuit Motion camera results in!




Look's like the Predator does really well compared to the Swift, especially when you tally up all the image quality improvements.









http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm


----------



## PCM2

Really hammers home just what a fantastic job Acer has done here! It's high up the 'to review' list now... OK it always was, I won't lie.


----------



## Marin007

Is Germany the only place to buy it? Don't see it on newegg/amazon.


----------



## StarDragon

*Crossing Fingers* Hoping Amazon or Newegg gets it later today.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If this monitor would release around the same time as the Titan X launch, it would be very convenient.


Oh my god...no kidding...can't wait to upgrade my titans. Was pissed off as I bought first generation XSPC blocks that didn't have active VRM cooling so I couldn't keep a stable OC past 1200MHz because VRM would overheat and crash. So the perfect monitor, with the perfect video card, and DX12 coming out soon to lower cpu overhead, makes me excited in the pants. Let's just hope they're not in a constant "out of stock" status.


----------



## Swolern

*Overdrive Settings*

*Acer XB270HU
*
*Asus ROG Swift*


----------



## GamingWiidesire

My XB270HU will arrive in 2-3 days


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Just as I suspected...the Asus ROG Swift motion blur looks way better. There are just some things that TN panels still do better...and they are still "The King" of pixel response time









Also, as of 14 March, the XB270HU is still not listed (or even shown for pre-order) on Newegg or Amazon in the United States.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Way too early for people to be selling their ROG Swifts so soon. The XB270HU is a very good monitor, but the Swift is still superior for FPS gaming. Just look at the motion blur tests and it proves the Swift is still the best out there. For me, I would have both monitors. I would keep the XB270HU at home and take the Swift with me to LAN parties


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> but the Swift is still superior for FPS gaming. Just look at the motion blur tests and it proves the Swift is still the best out there.





Not really.
Quote:


> Again the blurring is a little less noticeable on the Asus here behind the red moving UFO, but you will notice a more apparent bright trail behind the yellow portion of the image. On the Asus this is where some of the overshoot becomes apparent, to a small degree, on certain colour transitions. The Acer is free of overshoot artefacts completely using the OD normal setting.


Basically XB270HU > PG278Q


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Gsync and 144hz is magical.


Why..? Gsync and 4K maybe but how does it help when you're meant to be at least 80Hz anyway (personally I think it's 100+) with a 144Hz monitor?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol I love when people don't put links to source it makes them look really ropey about their opinion. Of course 1440p and 144hz is a better gaming monitior. As to which is better at 1440p, the Swift or the Acer. Both have their perks, one's been out a whole lot longer. Until the Swift comes down in price though I won't be buying another. I'm hoping the Acer will help with that. As long as it doesn't fall apart in your hands like most things that they manufacture.


----------



## ricindem

first preorder is up but its some reseller who is overcharging

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-UM-HB0AA-001-27IN-2560-XB270HU/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A183W8CNLFPZLY

pass.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why..? Gsync and 4K maybe but how does it help when you're meant to be at least 80Hz anyway (personally I think it's 100+) with a 144Hz monitor?


Gsync still eliminates tearing and stuttering at high fps. Matching the screen refresh to the gpu is a good thing at any fps I think.


----------



## Hawk777th

Man I am tempted to grab one of these cause the gsync but dang those IPS LG ultrawides are nice for video editing and I do a ton of that everyday ugh. #Toomanychoices.


----------



## FreeElectron

Is the monitor available in amazon.com or in newegg.com yet?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Is the monitor available in amazon.com or in newegg.com yet?


Nope.


----------



## Screwball

Any word on response time?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screwball*
> 
> Any word on response time?


It was fully covered in the tft central review.


----------



## HyperMatrix

First report of a user receiving the XB270HU has come in. Ordered through some German retailer. Hopefully will start to show up in our stores pretty quick. I need this. Bad.


----------



## ricindem

10bux says tuesday but maybe tomorrow if we're lucky

theres no way they dont have them in by now

theyre just not processed and inventoried to be put up yet

...i hope


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Just as I suspected...the Asus ROG Swift motion blur looks way better.


Way better? Try slightly better. And with that slightly better you get worse image quality across the board. The Predator is an overall superior product.


----------



## Shogon

I'd take a hit in motion quality to have color again. The Swift is alright but the AG coating, Tn panel and overclocked GSYNC unit can be detrimental for some. I make it sound like I'm playing games in monochrome or everything looks like crap lol.


----------



## CallsignVega

Just pre-ordered for $748. Can't beat that.

http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.hb0aa.001-27in-widescreen-lcd-2560x1440/acer_umhb0aa001.html


----------



## chopstixZ

Dunno if I should buy it from overseas or wait another month or two for Australian stores to get them in stock. The wait is killing me.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just pre-ordered for $748. Can't beat that.
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.hb0aa.001-27in-widescreen-lcd-2560x1440/acer_umhb0aa001.html


done

they have a warehouse in my area so im rolling the dice


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just pre-ordered for $748. Can't beat that.
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.hb0aa.001-27in-widescreen-lcd-2560x1440/acer_umhb0aa001.html


Damn. Good deal. Unfortunately I'm going to have to wait until local stores carry them. Don't want to deal with any potential warranty replacement issues/delays if it turns out to be as bad as the ROG Swift.


----------



## mkyeny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just pre-ordered for $748. Can't beat that.
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.hb0aa.001-27in-widescreen-lcd-2560x1440/acer_umhb0aa001.html


Thanks for the heads up Vega! I put in a pre-order as well. BLT is good with returns and if another store has a better price and/or gets stock before them you can always cancel anyway.


----------



## renaldy

I can't wait to get this monitor, every 2 hour checking on Newegg.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy*
> 
> I can't wait to get this monitor, every 2 hour checking on Newegg.


Wow.


----------



## flint314

Bah, now with Titan X and R390x Benchmarks out there it is even harder to decice for going with G-Sync








It´s either Gsync with a Titan X and the Acer monitor or a cheaper R390x with a Freesync Monitor....decisions, decisions.


----------



## kse617

(First post, lol)

I've been following this monitor since its presentation back in CES 2015... I find it a tiny bit disappointing that the frame is glossy (that's completely subjective tho) and that a tradeoff has to be made between 100Hz ULMB and 144Hz non-ULMB. Anyways, the monitor is still 98% perfect









A 24" 1080p version would be awesome though, you don't have to put loads of $/€ in GPUs to get a constant 144fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Bah, now with Titan X and R390x Benchmarks out there it is even harder to decice for going with G-Sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s either Gsync with a Titan X and the Acer monitor or a cheaper R390x with a Freesync Monitor....decisions, decisions.


There's a decent MG279Q coming in the following months, so the decision will get even tougher...


----------



## flint314

Yup...I know...terrible. Wait or buy...thats always the question with graphics stuff.
I think that i will at least wait for the R390x/Titan X release which should be out soon.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Bah, now with Titan X and R390x Benchmarks out there it is even harder to decice for going with G-Sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s either Gsync with a Titan X and the Acer monitor or a cheaper R390x with a Freesync Monitor....decisions, decisions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kse617*
> 
> (First post, lol)
> 
> I've been following this monitor since its presentation back in CES 2015... I find it a tiny bit disappointing that the frame is glossy (that's completely subjective tho) and that a tradeoff has to be made between 100Hz ULMB and 144Hz non-ULMB. Anyways, the monitor is still 98% perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 24" 1080p version would be awesome though, you don't have to put loads of $/€ in GPUs to get a constant 144fps.
> There's a decent MG279Q coming in the following months, so the decision will get even tougher...


Waiting for this acer has burned two holes in my pocket, i need to load off this cash. I would die waiting for the Asus.


----------



## CallsignVega

SWEClockers also rates it highly:

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Frecension%2F20186-acer-xb270hu-predator-ips-baserad-gamingskarm-i-144-hz-med-nvidia-g-sync%2F1


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> SWEClockers also rates it highly:
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Frecension%2F20186-acer-xb270hu-predator-ips-baserad-gamingskarm-i-144-hz-med-nvidia-g-sync%2F1


Does amd has any ULMB like technology for blur reduction?
Or should i only go nvidia if i want blur reduction?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Does amd has any ULMB like technology for blur reduction?
> Or should i only go nvidia if i want blur reduction?


No. But manufacturers can choose to implement a strobe backlight feature if they so desire, as BenQ do with the 'Blur Reduction' modes.


----------



## kse617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Does amd has any ULMB like technology for blur reduction?
> Or should i only go nvidia if i want blur reduction?


Wrong:
If I'm not mistaken, ULMB depends entirely on the monitor and not on the GPU you have behind it, at least on these monitors where ULMB is supported natively.

If not ULMB-native (which is not the case here), there are some hacks to use ULMB on some 3D-enabled monitors. That does depend on the GPU brand and drivers.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> No. But manufacturers can choose to implement a strobe backlight feature if they so desire, as BenQ do with the 'Blur Reduction' modes.


Are there any upcoming monitors with blur reduction (that can work with AMD knowing that ULMB is nvidia only) and is 1440p ips 100HZ or more?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kse617*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, ULMB depends entirely on the monitor and not on the GPU you have behind it, at least on these monitors where ULMB is supported natively.
> 
> If not ULMB-native (which is not the case here), there are some hacks to use ULMB on some 3D-enabled monitors. That does depend on the GPU brand and drivers.


i remember that ULMB only works with nvidia
The hacks thing is for other blur reduction modes (samsung and Benq) but not for ULMB.

Can you please provide a link showing hacks enabling ULMB to work with AMD?


----------



## kse617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> The hacks thing is for other blur reduction modes (samsung and Benq) but not for ULMB.
> 
> Can you please provide a link showing hacks enabling ULMB to work with AMD?


My bad then







sorry for the misinfo. So if the manufacturer decides to implement its own blur reduction mode, then it will support any GPU. Just like the Eizo FG2421 or the LG 24GM77, for example.

What I'm not sure is... does the XB270HU implement its own blur reduction mode on hardware, or does it rely on Nvidia's ULMB?


----------



## -terabyte-

It should rely on ULMB as far as I know.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Way better? Try slightly better. And with that slightly better you get worse image quality across the board. The Predator is an overall superior product.


...and will be priced $200 higher as well...soooooo, tid for tad. I for one do plan on buying one, so there is that


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kse617*
> 
> My bad then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the misinfo. So if the manufacturer decides to implement its own blur reduction mode, then it will support any GPU. Just like the Eizo FG2421 or the LG 24GM77, for example.
> 
> What I'm not sure is... does the XB270HU implement its own blur reduction mode on hardware, or does it rely on Nvidia's ULMB?


It is named "ULMB" so i guess it is nvidia only.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> ...and will priced $200 higher as well...soooooo, tid for tad. I for one do plan on buying one, so there is that


Where are you getting $200 more from? It is up for preorder for $750 so it's even less than the swift and msrp is $800.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> ...and will priced $200 higher as well...soooooo, tid for tad. I for one do plan on buying one, so there is that


If your crapping on the Acer so much, why the hell are you going to buy one? Jesus go troll somewhere else please.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Oh come on, mine won't come tomorrow


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Bah, now with Titan X and R390x Benchmarks out there it is even harder to decice for going with G-Sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s either Gsync with a Titan X and the Acer monitor or a cheaper R390x with a Freesync Monitor....decisions, decisions.


If it makes you feel any better...those r390x benchmarks are almost definitely fake or otherwise the tests were tampered with. There's no way a 4gb card can outperform the Titan x at 4k resolution across 19 games unless the games and settings were cherry picked (low settings so as to not require more than 4gb vram) and included all mantle games. Notice how the performance gap between the titan x/r390x at 1600p vs 4k is the same. This means VRAM never played a part in the equation. If this were the 8GB version of the 390x, it would be more believable. But currently in both 1600p and 4k resolutions, the AMD card is shown to be 2% faster than the Titan X. Again...due to the limited 4GB vram on the AMD card, this is an impossibility unless settings were specifically chosen so as to not require more than 4GB VRAM.

Also need to take into consideration that AMD has downplayed the importance of its dedicated GPU segment to investors in a sign that it is having trouble properly competing against Nvidia. It wouldn't put out such a statement if they had a miracle 4gb card that would outperform the 12gb gtx titan x. I own AMD stock and plan to increase my holdings a few days after the Nvidia event, which I expect will drop AMD prices short-term. So this isn't about AMD hate. My pocketbook believes AMD will do better in the future. But I find it incredibly hard to believe that AMD made a 2 generation jump from the 290x to the 390x.


----------



## SalmonTaco

My GTX 980 wants this monitor. So do I.

I hope the reviews are good.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ugg with all the swift problems to PO or wait for my OCN pals haha.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Bah, now with Titan X and R390x Benchmarks out there it is even harder to decice for going with G-Sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s either Gsync with a Titan X and the Acer monitor or a cheaper R390x with a Freesync Monitor....decisions, decisions.


Are games optimized more for nvidia, or does it matter?


----------



## renaldy

Does anybody know when is going to be available in Newegg?



http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy*
> 
> Does anybody know when is going to be available in Newegg?


Nope.


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better...those r390x benchmarks are almost definitely fake or otherwise the tests were tampered with. There's no way a 4gb card can outperform the Titan x at 4k resolution across 19 games unless the games and settings were cherry picked (low settings so as to not require more than 4gb vram) and included all mantle games. Notice how the performance gap between the titan x/r390x at 1600p vs 4k is the same. This means VRAM never played a part in the equation. If this were the 8GB version of the 390x, it would be more believable. But currently in both 1600p and 4k resolutions, the AMD card is shown to be 2% faster than the Titan X. Again...due to the limited 4GB vram on the AMD card, this is an impossibility unless settings were specifically chosen so as to not require more than 4GB VRAM.
> 
> Also need to take into consideration that AMD has downplayed the importance of its dedicated GPU segment to investors in a sign that it is having trouble properly competing against Nvidia. It wouldn't put out such a statement if they had a miracle 4gb card that would outperform the 12gb gtx titan x. I own AMD stock and plan to increase my holdings a few days after the Nvidia event, which I expect will drop AMD prices short-term. So this isn't about AMD hate. My pocketbook believes AMD will do better in the future. But I find it incredibly hard to believe that AMD made a 2 generation jump from the 290x to the 390x.


Actually I don´t think they are fake. Chiphell was always right so far, can´t remember anything fake they ever posted. Also, 4GB ist actually enough to drive 4k resolution for most games, there are only a few out there that won´t work - e.g. I can play BF4 on ultimate with a 780 Ti and 3GB of RAM without running out of RAM or at least without the typical chopiness coming from low vram. VRAM does not influence 4K FPS as long as you do not run out of VRAM.
I am quite sure that the benchmarks are valid as it would make sense - AMD is currently using a superior architecture with HBM. The leaked AMD presentation also shows that at 8.6 TFLOP their GPU is indeed quite a bit stronger than the Titan X.
However, ULMB is something that should be taken into ac**** if deciding on a monitor. The main issue I have with all this is that Nvidia uses their own adaptive sync solution instead of using the industry standard. This just makes it more painful for gamers to decide - and a lot more expensive. From now on you can´t just switch your GPU - you will have to switch your monitors aswell and that is utterly terrible. If I invest 2.5k in 3 monitors I am not that happy to redo that investment if I choose to upgrade my Nvidia GPUs to AMDs because those are faster. They could at least implement the industry standard and still have additional benefits like ULMB on their Gsync monitors.

I want to buy 3 monitors and 2-3 GPUs, so from now on I will have to wait a gfx card release prior to buying a monitor - that sucks.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Actually I don´t think they are fake. Chiphell was always right so far, can´t remember anything fake they ever posted. Also, 4GB ist actually enough to drive 4k resolution for most games, there are only a few out there that won´t work - e.g. I can play BF4 on ultimate with a 780 Ti and 3GB of RAM without running out of RAM or at least without the typical chopiness coming from low vram. VRAM does not influence 4K FPS as long as you do not run out of VRAM.
> I am quite sure that the benchmarks are valid as it would make sense - AMD is currently using a superior architecture with HBM. The leaked AMD presentation also shows that at 8.6 TFLOP their GPU is indeed quite a bit stronger than the Titan X.
> However, ULMB is something that should be taken into ac**** if deciding on a monitor. The main issue I have with all this is that Nvidia uses their own adaptive sync solution instead of using the industry standard. This just makes it more painful for gamers to decide - and a lot more expensive. From now on you can´t just switch your GPU - you will have to switch your monitors aswell and that is utterly terrible. If I invest 2.5k in 3 monitors I am not that happy to redo that investment if I choose to upgrade my Nvidia GPUs to AMDs because those are faster. They could at least implement the industry standard and still have additional benefits like ULMB on their Gsync monitors.
> 
> I want to buy 3 monitors and 2-3 GPUs, so from now on I will have to wait a gfx card release prior to buying a monitor - that sucks.


Half of the games I've played over the past year have required more than 4GB vram at 1440p. Unless they're running all these tests on "Low" settings, I'm still going to call BS. I'm certainly willing to take bets on this. $100 per person that it will not have 8.6 TFLOP.


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Half of the games I've played over the past year have required more than 4GB vram at 1440p. Unless they're running all these tests on "Low" settings, I'm still going to call BS. I'm certainly willing to take bets on this. $100 per person that it will not have 8.6 TFLOP.


Bet taken.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/amdradeon-r9-390x-to-feature-8-6tflops-performance-8gb-hbm-memory/

Sorry, don´t be a jack***.
I play on 1440p daily and have a 2nd 4k monitor hooked up so either your system is broken (most likely) of you have other issues, but 1440p will run perfectly fine on even 3GB with almost any game - apart from Watchdogs which is crappy no matter how much vram you have. On 4K games like BF4 or FC4 work perfectly fine (780 Ti SLI) without any stuttering - you are most likely judging vram usage based on actual usage seen on something like gpuz. This is highly wrong because on my work setup with 2 6GB Titans FC4 will use up to 5.4gb of RAM on the same setting and same resolution (4k) whereas my 780Tis use slighlty under 3GB. VRAM works that way - its meant to use as much vram available as possible and as long as you do not run into some kind of stutter - vram usage is fine.

People still think of ram as something thats needed to be empty instead of being utilized, which is stupid. So if they choose games on 4k without pushing them to maximum settings it is no problem at all to have them running fine with 4GB.

Enough OT, the rest of my point stays true. It´s a pain to choose a monitor, now that you will have to include into your buying decision what kind of gfx card you will be using.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Bet taken.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/amdradeon-r9-390x-to-feature-8-6tflops-performance-8gb-hbm-memory/
> 
> Sorry, don´t be a jack***.
> I play on 1440p daily and have a 2nd 4k monitor hooked up so either your system is broken (most likely) of you have other issues, but 1440p will run perfectly fine on even 3GB with almost any game - apart from Watchdogs which is crappy no matter how much vram you have. On 4K games like BF4 or FC4 work perfectly fine (780 Ti SLI) without any stuttering - you are most likely judging vram usage based on actual usage seen on something like gpuz. This is highly wrong because on my work setup with 2 6GB Titans FC4 will use up to 5.4gb of RAM on the same setting and same resolution (4k) whereas my 780Tis use slighlty under 3GB. VRAM works that way - its meant to use as much vram available as possible and as long as you do not run into some kind of stutter - vram usage is fine.
> 
> People still think of ram as something thats need to be empty instead of being utilized, which is stupid. So if they chose games on 4k without pushing them to maximum settings it is no problem at all to have them running fine with 4GB.
> 
> Enough OT, the rest of my point stays true. It´s a pain to choose a monitor, now that you will have to include into your buying decision what kind of gfx card you will be using.


Calling me a jack***, telling me my system is broken, then saying let's get back on topic. Lol. Whatever you say.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Calling me a jack***, telling me my system is broken, then saying let's get back on topic. Lol. Whatever you say.


Regardless of what he says..
Can you provide proof for your statement?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Half of the games I've played over the past year have required more than 4GB vram at 1440p. Unless they're running all these tests on "Low" settings, I'm still going to call BS. I'm certainly willing to take bets on this. $100 per person that it will not have 8.6 TFLOP.


Note: some monitoring software will report total amount of VRAM used for multiple cards which is incorrect as VRAM in SLI/Crossfire configuration is mirrored. So if you are using SLI/Crossfire please divide the monitored number by the number of cards to get the actual VRAM usage. Example : 3 x AMD R9 290X 8GB crossfire , monitored VRAM is 6GB VRAM so, Actual VRAM = Number of cards/ Reported VRAM = 6/3= 2GB VRAM usage.


----------



## flint314

Yeh, the lol proves me right I guess..You owe me 100$ very soon anyway. Honestly, should I take someone with an nvidia logo as his avatar serious?

I currently use nvidia cards and its long ago that I have used ATI/AMD cards, however, I don´t mind using them - they are just the tools needed to play some games and do some work. Without DP I will have to get quadros for work anyway and I might aswell just use ADM cards for fun then.

It´s about an Acer screen here and I think this is a very fine screen aswell. We will soon know once enough of them are out in the wild - however buying into that screen at this point where we do not know how well the Titan X or the 390x will fare is just not that clever - at least not if you are open to either manufacturer. Sure, if you drank the koolaid and you´re going to buy nvidia no matter what (like some avatars here suggest) then you can go out and buy all the G-sync monitors you like.

At the moment it is adaptive sync/AMD vs. g-sync/nvidia and this is no good thing for customers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Bet taken.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/amdradeon-r9-390x-to-feature-8-6tflops-performance-8gb-hbm-memory/
> 
> Sorry, don´t be a jack***.
> I play on 1440p daily and have a 2nd 4k monitor hooked up so either your system is broken (most likely) of you have other issues, but 1440p will run perfectly fine on even 3GB with almost any game - apart from Watchdogs which is crappy no matter how much vram you have. On 4K games like BF4 or FC4 work perfectly fine (780 Ti SLI) without any stuttering - you are most likely judging vram usage based on actual usage seen on something like gpuz. This is highly wrong because on my work setup with 2 6GB Titans FC4 will use up to 5.4gb of RAM on the same setting and same resolution (4k) whereas my 780Tis use slighlty under 3GB. VRAM works that way - its meant to use as much vram available as possible and as long as you do not run into some kind of stutter - vram usage is fine.
> 
> People still think of ram as something thats needed to be empty instead of being utilized, which is stupid. So if they choose games on 4k without pushing them to maximum settings it is no problem at all to have them running fine with 4GB.
> 
> Enough OT, the rest of my point stays true. It´s a pain to choose a monitor, now that you will have to include into your buying decision what kind of gfx card you will be using.


I run into VRAM walls at 1440p quite a lot recently with three cards (4gb). 3GB is a very minimal number to throw around these days. Not sure what you think someone would get out of lying about something like this, it's not like it's anything to brag about. You on the other hand seem to be getting rather defensive.

This supposed 'pre caching' people like referring to is also a space not just for higher fidelity textures but, as the name aptly suggests a frame buffer. All of this is currently controlled by the Direct-X 'magic' middle driver so developers can only really hint where they want these things to go. More memory allocation, the smoother the game. Sadly even with frame time comparisons it's not always clear cut where the benefit is, one needs to try two cards in a given scenario for themselves. But long story short more VRAM makes for a smoother experience especially when pushing more pixels.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Regardless of what he says..
> Can you provide proof for your statement?
> Note: some monitoring software will report total amount of VRAM used for multiple cards which is incorrect as VRAM in SLI/Crossfire configuration is mirrored. So if you are using SLI/Crossfire please divide the monitored number by the number of cards to get the actual VRAM usage. Example : 3 x AMD R9 290X 8GB crossfire , monitored VRAM is 6GB VRAM so, Actual VRAM = Number of cards/ Reported VRAM = 6/3= 2GB VRAM usage.


I'm fully aware of how to monitor VRAM usage. It definitely doesn't operate the way you mention. At least not for MSI afterburner, or EVGA Precision X. I also know the impact different levels of AA or DSR have on VRAM usage. Since this appears to be a contentious matter, I'm more than willing to have you pick a game, and take screenshots of resource usage at multiple resolutions and AA levels. I own most of the "blockbuster" game releases so if you'd like, mention a game or two and I can put together screenshots. It's really not a problem. I just never knew this was a disputed matter, as I know countless 780 users who wished they had bought a Titan due to the vram limitation issues they've been faced with. You don't even have to take my word for it. You could post a question in the 780ti thread asking about VRAM usage for 1440p and 4k gaming.


----------



## flint314

The lol fits well. You can send me the 100$ by PP if you like.

Anywa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I run into VRAM walls at 1440p quite a lot recently with three cards (4gb). 3GB is a very minimal number to throw around these days. Not sure what you think someone would get out of lying about something like this, it's not like it's anything to brag about. You on the other hand seem to be getting rather defensive.
> 
> This supposed 'pre caching' people like referring to is also a space not just for higher fidelity textures but, as the name aptly suggests a frame buffer. All of this is currently controlled by the Direct-X 'magic' middle driver so developers can only really hint where they want these things to go. More memory allocation, the smoother the game. Sadly even with frame time comparisons it's not always clear cut where the benefit is, one needs to try two cards in a given scenario for themselves. But long story short more VRAM makes for a smoother experience especially when pushing more pixels.


So, if someone states which games he plays and what kind of vram usage theys have , he is defensive, on the the other hand if someone is calling BS, saying that it is fake and that he is taking 100$ bets that it won´t offer 8.6TFLOP then that person is being reasonable and not argumentative?

Please....

I have a single game that is NOT running well with 2 780Tis and that is Watchdogs. I do NOT run my games on full AA settings - especially NOT on 4k as that will make the 780s suffer so much that I might as well just turn off my PC. I play FC4, BF4, BF3, CSGO, CS, and pretty much alls the Call of Duties - and apart from Watchdogs which i testet 30 minutes and then gave up because I did not like it - all of them work on 1440p perfectly fine without any stutter. I did not check vram usage on most of these game because I give a crap about it as long as they run. However, running into a thread, calling BS and offering 100$ bets because it just "can´t" be true - yes, that is being a jack***.

Anyway, not wasting any more working time on this, call me defensive all the way. Gosh.

My goddamn baseline was not if that friggin AMD card is faster or not but on the fact that one has to decide if he chooses AMD/ adaptive sync or nvidia/g-sync and you might wanna join me by agreeing on that alone ffs.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> I play on 1440p daily and have a 2nd 4k monitor hooked up so either your system is broken (most likely) of you have other issues, but 1440p will run perfectly fine on even 3GB with almost any game - apart from Watchdogs which is crappy no matter how much vram you have. On 4K games like BF4 or FC4 work perfectly fine (780 Ti SLI) without any stuttering - you are most likely judging vram usage based on actual usage seen on something like gpuz. This is highly wrong because on my work setup with 2 6GB Titans FC4 will use up to 5.4gb of RAM on the same setting and same resolution (4k) whereas my 780Tis use slighlty under 3GB. VRAM works that way - its meant to use as much vram available as possible and as long as you do not run into some kind of stutter - vram usage is fine.
> 
> People still think of ram as something thats needed to be empty instead of being utilized, which is stupid. So if they choose games on 4k without pushing them to maximum settings it is no problem at all to have them running fine with 4GB.


Wrong in so many levels here. 3gb card for 4K, lol, have fun with that one.

@FreeElectron

Crossfire shows double vram use in monitoring tools, SLI does not.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> The lol fits well. You can send me the 100$ by PP if you like.
> 
> Anywa
> So, if someone states which games he plays and what kind of vram usage theys have , he is defensive, on the the other hand if someone is calling BS, saying that it is fake and that he is taking 100$ bets that it won´t offer 8.6TFLOP then that person is being reasonable and not argumentative?
> 
> Please....
> 
> I have a single game that is NOT running well with 2 780Tis and that is Watchdogs. I do NOT run my games on full AA settings - especially NOT on 4k as that will make the 780s suffer so much that I might as well just turn off my PC. I play FC4, BF4, BF3, CSGO, CS, and pretty much alls the Call of Duties - and apart from Watchdogs which i testet 30 minutes and then gave up because I did not like it - all of them work on 1440p perfectly fine without any stutter. *I did not check vram usage on most of these game because I give a crap about it as long as they run*. However, running into a thread, calling BS and offering 100$ bets because it just "can´t" be true - yes, that is being a jack***.
> 
> Anyway, not wasting any more working time on this, call me defensive all the way. Gosh.
> 
> My goddamn baseline was not if that friggin AMD card is faster or not but on the fact that one has to decide is he chooses AMD/ adaptive sync or nvidia/g-sync and you might wanna join me by agreeing on that alone ffs.


There you go Matrix.

It's a quality of life thing.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There you go Matrix.
> 
> It's a quality of life thing.


I stopped after "It runs fine" came out. One of my favourite assessments of performance.


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There you go Matrix.
> 
> It's a quality of life thing.


True, my mistake, a game thats running without stuttering will immediately be stuttering once you checked vram usage and noticed it to hit the 3GB on a 780Ti...guess thats how it works.
Some things only happen in your mind - you probably have to much time if you waste it this way. Guess you guys all go for the "the more vram is not utilized the better it is".

Someone should clean this messy thread - this has nothing to do with the Acer monitor any longer.


----------



## soulwrath

Trying to justify whether or not this monitor is worth $800 lol....

Sadness.... I should have just bought a Sager laptop instead of a new loop & Case Labs LOLOL... Especially since my new projects at work is making me go to 8 different states in 2 months -.-;;


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> True, my mistake, a game thats running without stuttering will immediately be stuttering once you checked vram usage and noticed it to hit the 3GB on a 780Ti...guess thats how it works.
> Some things only happen in your mind - you probably have to much time if you waste it this way. Guess you guys all go for the "the more vram is not utilized the better it is".
> 
> Someone should clean this messy thread - this has nothing to do with the Acer monitor any longer.


Who's fault is that lol. Were you present during the "2GB VRAM is enough" wars of the early decade? It was a war to remember.

Shall we not repeat it please.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

I am so excited right now








I'll now play some Battlefield Hardline and test out the gaming performance


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Wrong in so many levels here. 3gb card for 4K, lol, have fun with that one.
> 
> @FreeElectron
> 
> Crossfire shows double vram use in monitoring tools, SLI does not.


Thanks for the correction, post edited.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll now play some Battlefield Hardline and test out the gaming performance


Do you have any AMD cards?
or
Does your motherboard support a built in graphics output?

I want you test if you can use ULMB without nvidia cards and see if it works or not.


----------



## Swolern

Np FreeElectron







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll now play some Battlefield Hardline and test out the gaming performance


So jelly right now!!!!

BF Hardline is the perfect game to try it out too. Having tons of fun with it so far!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll now play some Battlefield Hardline and test out the gaming performance












The hate is so real right now.


----------



## geogga

Is there a ways to buy this without the Gsync module? Or nah? Doesn't the Gsync module add a few hundreds to the price?
As of now, I think Acer, Asus, and Monprice have 120 HZ IPS monitors.
Acer has a 1440p 120hz with GSYNC.
Asus has the MG279Q that is 1440p 120hz+ IPS. No Gsync.
Lastly mono price has a 1600p 120hz IPS. No Gsync.

Is that it so far? Not sure if I'd like to spend +$700 for those.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Np FreeElectron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jelly right now!!!!
> 
> BF Hardline is the perfect game to try it out too. Having tons of fun with it so far!


Actually a game like BF Hardline is not going to test out the motion clarity of that 4ms reponse time. Some kind of arena shooter would be better suited to force some of that ghosting to rear it's ugly head. Hopefully it holds up well in that scenario though, ready to switch as soon as they come in stock at microcenter. Would be pretty slick if peeps give the word that it's a proper FPS display in terms of ghosting, since TFTcentral shows this having the lowest input lag of any monitor on the market doesn't it?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

I have just thrown a quick round of Trackmania 2 Valley in and the difference to my old XL2411t is amazing. Both in image quality and speed. The game plays smoothly in 1440p @120-144fps and it just feels awesome. With my XL2411t sometimes it went down from 144fps to something lower and I always felt a tiny bit of lag, that's totally gone (no I haven't played with V-Sync). Haven't seen any tearing, any lag or anything at all and believe me, Trackmania 2 Valley is a game for fast reactions and response times.

Gonna continue playing BF Hardline now


----------



## overvolted

Fair warning you're not gonna be able to go back from adaptive refresh rates. I tried ULMB the other day on my Swift and 1 tiny little screen tear sent me forced me to exit the game immediately and turn GSYNC back on.


----------



## DRen72

Waiting for owners to comment on Pixel Inversion.


----------



## BuzzinDSM

OK dumb question alert!!!!!!!

Is it really necessary for me to get a monitor like the XB270HU if the game I'm playing at 2560x1440 is only being pushed lets say 70 fps?

Am I wasting my money on this type of monitor with a GTX 980? Why am I paying for 144hz if I can't take advantage?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzzinDSM*
> 
> Is it really necessary for me to get a monitor like the XB270HU if the game I'm playing at 2560x1440 is only being pushed lets say 70 fps?
> Am I wasting my money on this type of monitor with a GTX 980? Why am I paying for 144hz if I can't take advantage?


Well with the XB270HU you get G-Sync, which definitely improves things a lot when you are not getting >90 fps. 144hz itself can already be benefical for 40-60 fps, because it eliminates (nearly) all frame skipping because of the higher refresh rate.


----------



## StarDragon

Welp, got 2 Titan X's on the way, EVGA X99 Classified MB, i7-5930k and 64gb of 2133DDR4.

Just need to pick up 3 of these monitors and then I'll be set!

Hurry up Acer!!!


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> I have just thrown a quick round of Trackmania 2 Valley in and the difference to my old XL2411t is amazing. Both in image quality and speed. The game plays smoothly in 1440p @120-144fps and it just feels awesome. With my XL2411t sometimes it went down from 144fps to something lower and I always felt a tiny bit of lag, that's totally gone (no I haven't played with V-Sync). Haven't seen any tearing, any lag or anything at all and believe me, Trackmania 2 Valley is a game for fast reactions and response times.
> 
> Gonna continue playing BF Hardline now


I hate you








I have the XL2411T right now, until now it has served me well but this Acer is soooo tempting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Welp, got 2 Titan X's on the way, EVGA X99 Classified MB, i7-5930k and 64gb of 2133DDR4.
> 
> Just need to pick up 3 of these monitors and then I'll be set!
> 
> Hurry up Acer!!!


OMG what do you do for a living... are you seriously telling me you have *2* Titan X cards on the way and that you're planning on buying *3* of these Acer screens?
Make sure you put them in portrait mode







(I don't like 3 in landscape, image becomes waaaaaay to wide then)


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> OMG what do you do for a living... are you seriously telling me you have *2* Titan X cards on the way and that you're planning on buying *3* of these Acer screens?
> Make sure you put them in portrait mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like 3 in landscape, image becomes waaaaaay to wide then)


Haha, I work as a Power Plant Operator (Homer Simpsons job but with coal fired)









No GF atm helps a lot too!


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Haha, I work as a Power Plant Operator (Homer Simpsons job but with coal fired)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No GF atm helps a lot too!


Uhuh, no whining and complaining whenever you DO buy something new








So if you're as loaded as you seem you be, send an Acer my way hmmkay?


----------



## Hawawaa

Gaming & Star I am so jealous of you. Its boarders are so tiny compared to my monitors this makes me so happy. I might have to wait a little bit to depend on when nvidia launches next set of graphics cards (want 990 or 980ti). Don't think my 680 will handle all that awesome so well.









One question how high up can you raise the monitor (measure from you desk to bottom of your monitor)? I'm 79 inches tall/ 2meters tall, have to make sure I have a straight back and all. I'll probably print some stands later in the summer (duck tape and cardboard will do for now to raise the monitors up)

More pictures and feedback. I'm sure I'll be using this monitor for years.









Also for those worried about the price think of it this way- for me new graphics cards 3-4 years. Monitors 4-6 years.


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Uhuh, no whining and complaining whenever you DO buy something new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're as loaded as you seem you be, send an Acer my way hmmkay?


Haha, not that loaded







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawawaa*
> 
> Gaming & Star I am so jealous of you. Its boarders are so tiny compared to my monitors this makes me so happy. I might have to wait a little bit to depend on when nvidia launches next set of graphics cards (want 990 or 980ti). Don't think my 680 will handle all that awesome so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question how high up can you raise the monitor (measure from you desk to bottom of your monitor)? I'm 79 inches tall/ 2meters tall, have to make sure I have a straight back and all. I'll probably print some stands later in the summer (duck tape and cardboard will do for now to raise the monitors up)
> 
> More pictures and feedback. I'm sure I'll be using this monitor for years.


Aye I'm currnetly using Catleaps, the borders are a bit thick sadly.
As for waiting for new cards Nvidia just launched the new Titan's today. You can grab them direct from Nvidia here:
http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu
Or wait for the 980TI which will also be an awesome card










They aren't available from Etailer for a day I think.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> As for waiting for new cards Nvidia just launched the new Titan's today. You can grab them direct from Nvidia here:
> http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu
> Or wait for the 980TI which will also be an awesome card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't available from Etailer for a day I think.


Nice! good to see the Titan X out....but what the heck, am I reading this wrong?:

*MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:

24 GB system memory (48 GB or higher recommended)*

edit: I'm almost sure I'm jumping ship to AMD.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Nice! good to see the Titan X out....but what the heck, am I reading this wrong?:
> 
> *MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
> 
> 24 GB system memory (48 GB or higher recommended)*
> 
> edit: I'm almost sure I'm jumping ship to AMD.


a ploy to sell some ddr4 to enthusiasts seems like


----------



## deizel5

This monitor looks like itll be amazing...

just really sucks it doesn't have 3d vision!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> This monitor looks like itll be amazing...
> 
> just really sucks it doesn't have 3d vision!


This might actually be the first time i've ever seen anyone on OCN complain about a lack of 3D Vision on a monitor. Lol.









I'm stoked for this monitor as well, once it hits major US etailers (come on, Amazon/NewEgg). I plan on grabbing one to replace my middle monitor out of my 3x Korean 1440p monitors now, and probably grabbing another two for full 144hz + IPS + G-Sync Surround in the next few months, but don't want to pull the trigger on all 3 at once until I know that the monitor is worth the price.


----------



## LordVarian

Also waiting for it to get picked up by etailers







. Gonna go great with my new Titan X


----------



## sok0

I've been using a 20" 20WMGX2 for the past 8 years about to break 30k hours, I guess I can wait another 2 weeks for this to release. I've been expecting this thing to die for years now and it still looks better than 99% of anything on the market.


----------



## LordVarian

Doesn't it come out in like a month? I read somewhere it comes out mid april.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Doesn't it come out in like a month? I read somewhere it comes out mid april.


that was speculation from the tft article because of the other monitor, the xg freesync one being delayed till the end of april

i remember when the 970s came out and europe had all the zotac cards for some reason for an entire week before US etailers got them

could go either way i guess, which isnt any closer to an answer than before lol


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricindem*
> 
> that was speculation from the tft article because of the other monitor, the xg freesync one being delayed till the end of april
> 
> i remember when the 970s came out and europe had all the zotac cards for some reason for an entire week before US etailers got them
> 
> could go either way i guess, which isnt any closer to an answer than before lol


Found a site saying it comes out on the 23rd. Not sure how accurate it is, but one can only hope!

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-acer-predator-xb270hu-144hz-g-sync-widescreen-ips-led-backlit-2560x1440-4ms-10001-tilt-black-dp-u?utm_source=google+shopping&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CJ-lqbSiq8QCFUvLtAodlEsAaw


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Found a site saying it comes out on the 23rd. Not sure how accurate it is, but one can only hope!
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-acer-predator-xb270hu-144hz-g-sync-widescreen-ips-led-backlit-2560x1440-4ms-10001-tilt-black-dp-u?utm_source=google+shopping&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CJ-lqbSiq8QCFUvLtAodlEsAaw


Closest thing we have to a confirmed date!

Thanks for the link. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## addicTix

A few people here in germany already own the XB270HU

It seems like there's a lot of Backlight Bleeding. A LOT
And I don't mean the normal IPS Backlight Bleeding.

Example: http://abload.de/image.php?img=glow94u8h.jpg
( Picture by Naennon in Hardware Luxx Forum )

Here you can see a few more examples ( I hope its okay to link to a german forum )

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-13.html#post23291558
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-13.html#post23291722
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-13.html#post23291758
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-15.html#post23294572
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-15.html#post23294736
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-16.html#post23295738
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-16.html#post23295827

Of course, the camera makes this problem a bit more visible.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> A few people here in germany already own the XB270HU
> 
> It seems like there's a lot of Backlight Bleeding. A LOT
> And I don't mean the normal IPS Backlight Bleeding.
> 
> Example: http://abload.de/image.php?img=glow94u8h.jpg
> ( Picture by Naennon in Hardware Luxx Forum )
> 
> Here you can see a few more examples ( I hope its okay to link to a german forum )
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-13.html#post23291558
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-13.html#post23291722
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-13.html#post23291758
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-15.html#post23294572
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-15.html#post23294736
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-16.html#post23295738
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-16.html#post23295827
> 
> Of course, the camera makes this problem a bit more visible.


The TFT review showed much less backlight bleed.

http://puu.sh/gG0Mb/18cd5434db.png


----------



## traxtech

It won't let me register on their site to see the screenshots, is the bleeding bad?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

I just found out on the Acer website than you can get 5 year warranty for 34,99€. Compared to the price of the monitor itself (750€), I will definitely buy it, seems worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> A few people here in germany already own the XB270HU
> 
> It seems like there's a lot of Backlight Bleeding. A LOT
> And I don't mean the normal IPS Backlight Bleeding.
> Of course, the camera makes this problem a bit more visible.


Not only "a bit more". I've tried to make a picture to show that my unit doesn't really have any backlight bleeding and it turned out so bad, I won't even post it, because it just looks so different from how it actually looks, it would only start an unnecessary panick.


----------



## soulwrath

1000 monitor LOL


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> It won't let me register on their site to see the screenshots, is the bleeding bad?


Well, like GamingWiidesire said, maybe the camera shows this problem different.
On their pictures, the bleeding is really bad. But maybe it's just the camera which they used.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> I just found out on the Acer website than you can get 5 year warranty for 34,99€. Compared to the price of the monitor itself (750€), I will definitely buy it, seems worth it.
> Not only "a bit more". I've tried to make a picture to show that my unit doesn't really have any backlight bleeding and it turned out so bad, I won't even post it, because it just looks so different from how it actually looks, it would only start an unnecessary panick.


wow the bleeding is really less in this picture....








I hope I'll get a Acer XB270HU with the same amount of bleeding ( or less







)
Also, is this 5 year warranty for 34,99€ a limited offer ? I mean, if you have to pay only 34,99€ for only one time and you get a 5 year warranty... Thats just awesome


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Also waiting for it to get picked up by etailers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Gonna go great with my new Titan X


You probably know that the Titan X is out:
http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> You probably know that the Titan X is out:
> http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu


Yeah, i already have it. That's why i said 'MY NEW'


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Yeah, i already have it. That's why i said 'MY NEW'


Oh nice. I assumed "my new" meant "my new (soon to be titan)" lol
How does it run your best game?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Oh nice. I assumed "my new" meant "my new (soon to be titan)" lol
> How does it run your best game?


Quite Well! Definitely the best single card on the market right now. The price tag is definitely a deterrent for any non-enthusiasts, but if you want the best performance, the Titan X is it.


----------



## offshell

The ShopBLT page has an updated availability that says
Quote:


> We are not accepting any new orders for this item at this time, and this item will be removed from our site shortly. We have no information as to when we will be accepting more orders for this item. Please do not order this item.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geogga*
> 
> Is there a ways to buy this without the Gsync module? Or nah? Doesn't the Gsync module add a few hundreds to the price?
> As of now, I think Acer, Asus, and Monprice have 120 HZ IPS monitors.
> Acer has a 1440p 120hz with GSYNC.
> Asus has the MG279Q that is 1440p 120hz+ IPS. No Gsync.
> Lastly mono price has a 1600p 120hz IPS. No Gsync.
> 
> Is that it so far? Not sure if I'd like to spend +$700 for those.


It's not all about refresh rates. The pixel response and response times of the AU Optronics panel in this monitor are world class for IPS. Check out the TFTCentral article on the OP.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys I do a ton of photo editing and premier work with video including 4K. I am still using my 2 24in 1080p Samsungs. I have two Titan Xs on the way and am wondering if you would go for this or the 21:9 LG Ultrawide? I am torn. Seems like the LG is better for work and color accuracy but you are giving up the Gsync and 144hz. I have never seen a Gsync or 144HZ panel in real life to really see the difference. I have seen the LG though and was very impressed.

What would you guys recommend? I have been holding out since the Swift and its getting old haha. Just need a good IPS panel. I guess with the 21:9 I could flank it with my current 1080s for extras. Or I am going to have a 1440P in between two 1080s for editing.

Any recommendations would be great.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys I do a ton of photo editing and premier work with video including 4K. I am still using my 2 24in 1080p Samsungs. I have two Titan Xs on the way and am wondering if you would go for this or the 21:9 LG Ultrawide? I am torn. Seems like the LG is better for work and color accuracy but you are giving up the Gsync and 144hz. I have never seen a Gsync or 144HZ panel in real life to really see the difference. I have seen the LG though and was very impressed.
> 
> What would you guys recommend? I have been holding out since the Swift and its getting old haha. Just need a good IPS panel. I guess with the 21:9 I could flank it with my current 1080s for extras. Or I am going to have a 1440P in between two 1080s for editing.
> 
> Any recommendations would be great.


If you want 21:9, wait for the Acer one. It's a copy of this monitor, but with 21:9. All the same IPS, 144Hz, GSYNC goodness. Out in the second half of this year.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> If you want 21:9, wait for the Acer one. It's a copy of this monitor, but with 21:9. All the same IPS, 144Hz, GSYNC goodness. Out in the second half of this year.


That monitor isn't confirmed IPS yet.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> That monitor isn't confirmed IPS yet.


Not in any official capacity. But AU Optronics recently put out a 21:9 AHVA identical in specs to the one used in the XB270HU. That's why the general assumption is that they would be using that happen. Especially since the LG 21:9 competition is IPS. It's not guaranteed, but if I had to bet one way or another, I'd say yes it will be.


----------



## FreeElectron

Is this monitor available from a reputable seller yet?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Also, is this 5 year warranty for 34,99€ a limited offer ? I mean, if you have to pay only 34,99€ for only one time and you get a 5 year warranty... Thats just awesome


Here are more information for you, atleast in Germany it's not a limited offer from Acer, it's the standard price for every monitor.

https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/ips-monitore-mit-144-hz-und-1440p-1054362-15.html&usg=ALkJrhgzeod6H7hIO1sLQZyIbSn9zuNXWQ#post23294800


----------



## Hawk777th

Bummer if you translate guy has had 2 bad ones and 2nd had 6 dead pixels.


----------



## geogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> It's not all about refresh rates. The pixel response and response times of the AU Optronics panel in this monitor are world class for IPS. Check out the TFTCentral article on the OP.


I was asking if there were monitors that shipped without Gsync. Wasn't really talking about the refresh rates besides for listing the specs for currently known monitors announced around CES.


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

Received mine today and what a relief.

1 - IPS glow yes / yellow bleeding, abqolutely not.
And it's with settings out of the bo, I didn(t touch to the brightness/contrast

2 - Colors are much smoother than Rog Swift, it's proably due to the AG coating which is granular on the Swift.
Anyway, the sharpness is really better on an IPS panel than TN. The same as on my previous U2713HM.

3 - Didn't test in game yet but I'm confident and I already expected more blur on that XB27HU than Rog Swift.

More details tonight.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Received mine today and what a relief.
> 
> 1 - IPS glow yes / yellow bleeding, abqolutely not.
> And it's with settings out of the bo, I didn(t touch to the brightness/contrast
> 
> 2 - Colors are much smoother than Rog Swift, it's proably due to the AG coating which is granular on the Swift.
> Anyway, the sharpness is really better on an IPS panel than TN. The same as on my previous U2713HM.
> 
> 3 - Didn't test in game yet but I'm confident and I already expected more blur on that XB27HU than Rog Swift.
> 
> More details tonight.


im Waiting


----------



## juano

What part of the world are you guys that own the monitor already located? Looking forward to more people getting this and their impressions.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> What part of the world are you guys that own the monitor already located? Looking forward to more people getting this and their impressions.


europe

shopblt said they havent heard anything from the manufacturer yet and they accidentally removed the monitor from preorder but placed it back

an actual USA eta im not sure of, the monitors may be on some boat some place and warehouse and customer service people wont know until it literally shows up on a truck at their doorstep


----------



## MadZak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Holy chips, its out indeed, its in stock. But not in The Netherlands.. /Cry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> What part of the world are you guys that own the monitor already located? Looking forward to more people getting this and their impressions.


Its already Available in Germany I think that would go for Austria and Switzerland. In UK its going to be out on the 15th of April
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-077-AC&groupid=17&catid=1851

https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB270HUbprz-NVIDIA%28R%29-G-SYNC%28TM%29-LED-Monitor/html/product/1181210?tk=7&lk=11488

I´ve Ordered it before, but I soon cancelled my order. I don't know am not feeling like on spending that much money for an Acer especially when the technology is still so young.
I think ill wait till that dual panels tech for reaching higher refresh rates gets better development.


----------



## HyperMatrix

I'd order from the Euro sites but I'm worried about needing to exchange it/warranty issues. So unfortunately I have to wait until it's released in North America. My Titan X blocks don't arrive until the end of next week. Here's hoping this monitor is available by then. =D


----------



## fitzy-775

I am looking to buy a new monitor and was thinking about getting this one. How would this monitor run on a single gtx 780.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Received mine today and what a relief.
> 
> 1 - IPS glow yes / yellow bleeding, abqolutely not.
> And it's with settings out of the bo, I didn(t touch to the brightness/contrast
> 
> 2 - Colors are much smoother than Rog Swift, it's proably due to the AG coating which is granular on the Swift.
> Anyway, the sharpness is really better on an IPS panel than TN. The same as on my previous U2713HM.
> 
> 3 - Didn't test in game yet but I'm confident and I already expected more blur on that XB27HU than Rog Swift.
> 
> More details tonight.


I can't take the tension! *Biting nails*

Fitzy check some benchmarks. 780 will be marginal on tough games at 1440P res, but with gsync it won't be as noticeable.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> The ShopBLT page has an updated availability that says


Pls do not order this item from us.

lol..


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Received mine today and what a relief.
> 
> 1 - IPS glow yes / yellow bleeding, abqolutely not.
> And it's with settings out of the bo, I didn(t touch to the brightness/contrast
> 
> 2 - Colors are much smoother than Rog Swift, it's proably due to the AG coating which is granular on the Swift.
> Anyway, the sharpness is really better on an IPS panel than TN. The same as on my previous U2713HM.
> 
> 3 - Didn't test in game yet but I'm confident and I already expected more blur on that XB27HU than Rog Swift.
> 
> More details tonight.


We're glad you're relieved but we're not relieved until we hear more from you on the blur of this monitor


----------



## HonoredShadow

overvolted please tell us all you can and in as much details as you can if you get chance dude. Would like to know about motion blur on IPS and input lag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## overvolted

lol I don't know I was trying to get the other guy to tell us

I wish I knew, the anti-glare coating on this ROG Swift was constructed by the damn devil


----------



## sok0

Why are people asking about input lag and blur? Was reading probably the most in depth monitor review I've ever seen that freaking hard?

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm


----------



## traxtech

tftcentral are professionals.. and you take their review like a grain of salt? I think you're just looking for a reason not to buy it.

+1 for not having some stupid coating like the ROG Swift tho, that was almost too hard on my eyes when i had mine.


----------



## offshell

One thing that was brought up on another forum was the fact that the response time was dependent on the refresh rate unlike the swift, but with g-sync that will be changing. Running g-sync and dropping to 60fps would leave you with the 8.7ms average GTG vs the 5.9ms at 144hz though it doesn't sound like its noticeable.


----------



## FreeElectron

TFTCentral are professionals but the thing is that they could have been given a good sample which is to be expected.

Same like with JayzTwoCents' TITAN X when you compare his review to other reviews you will doubt that they have given him a normal TITAN X. Hell i am even doubting that it is a TITAN X in the first place lol (it might be some custom made "TITAN X")









Did anyone report issues with this monitor?
If so what are the issues?
Also
Is it released and should i buy it?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> TFTCentral are professionals but the thing is that they could have been given a good sample which is to be expected.
> 
> Same like with JayzTwoCents' TITAN X when you compare his review to other reviews you will doubt that they have given him a normal TITAN X. Hell i am even doubting that it is a TITAN X in the first place lol (it might be some custom made "TITAN X")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone report issues with this monitor?
> If so what are the issues?
> Also
> Is it released and should i buy it?


What's unbelievable about the Titan X he got? I just watched it and it seems like every other Titan X I've seen. Only thing remarkable about the review I saw was him pretending to be blown away by the card.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> What's unbelievable about the Titan X he got? I just watched it and it seems like every other Titan X I've seen. Only thing remarkable about the review I saw was him pretending to be blown away by the card.


I will try to provide more details on that later.
That is the least important thing said on my post.
Do you have a comment on the every other thing in the post?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I will try to provide more details on that later.
> That is the least important thing said on my post.
> Do you have a comment on the every other thing in the post?


I'm curious about your response to this as well. I saw nothing out of the ordinary in his review. He didn't have a crazy OC. Kept mentioning how loud the card got. And showed the benches running live. So I'm interested in why you think his card was some kind of secret special edition, as all the people in the Titan x owners thread are getting higher OC's.


----------



## Hawk777th

We are asking peoples personal opinions because reviews get cherry picked samples alot of times on monitors. So we are waiting to see if they are quality across the board or alot of variance.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> We are asking peoples personal opinions because reviews get cherry picked samples alot of times on monitors. So we are waiting to see if they are quality across the board or alot of variance.


No doubt about that. I was questioning his comments regarding the review of the Titan X which didn't do anything exceptional or out of the ordinary when comparing to all the comments on the Titan X thread here on OCN. Curious as to why he thought that was a cherry picked card.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> No doubt about that. I was questioning his comments regarding the review of the Titan X which didn't do anything exceptional or out of the ordinary when comparing to all the comments on the Titan X thread here on OCN. Curious as to why he thought that was a cherry picked card.


Few days ago i made an excel file including the results of TITAN X reviews and R9 290X reviews to try and estimate the performance of the R9 390X.

The result that Jayz got while playing battlefield 4 around 60s FPS was the highest result among all of the reviews. That is why i am guessing that he have been given the a (way) better sample.
Maybe the testing system has an effect on it or maybe not i am not sure but his BF4 result in general does not go with the average results in the other reviews.
Maybe there is some other factors that i have ignored maybe not but, this is why i am very skeptical about his sample's review.

EstimatedR9390XvsTitanXbenchmarks.xlsx 17k .xlsx file


----------



## traxtech

He was playing multiplayer, not single player. that's why


----------



## intrigger

aaaaahh when is this going to be available in the US!!!! price is USD 799.99 right?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> aaaaahh when is this going to be available in the US!!!! price is USD 799.99 right?


Same here
I even considered buying it from that german website!


----------



## Luck100

Anybody have this monitor yet? Impressions? Dead pixels?


----------



## StarDragon

TOMORROW!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> TOMORROW!


What?
From where?


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What?
> From where?


Using Google news search I checked out the top 5 articles they all quoted March 23rd.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Using Google news search I checked out the top 5 articles they all quoted March 23rd.


Can you post a link. i cant seem to find those results.


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Can you post a link. i cant seem to find those results.


http://www.cnet.com/products/acer-xb270hu/ - march
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/acer-unwraps-xb270hu-and-xg270hu-gaming-monitors/ - march
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/42435/acer-unleash-two-new-gaming-monitors-xb270hu-xg270hu/index.html - march
http://www.ubergizmo.com/2015/01/acer-xb270hu-first-gaming-monitor-with-nvidia-g-sync/ - march

Then I can't remember where I got the 23rd from, I think one of the pre-order sites had march 23rd quoted.

I'm assuming tomorrow I guess due to it being monday, usually gets released then.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/products/acer-xb270hu/ - march
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/acer-unwraps-xb270hu-and-xg270hu-gaming-monitors/ - march
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/42435/acer-unleash-two-new-gaming-monitors-xb270hu-xg270hu/index.html - march
> http://www.ubergizmo.com/2015/01/acer-xb270hu-first-gaming-monitor-with-nvidia-g-sync/ - march
> 
> Then I can't remember where I got the 23rd from, I think one of the pre-order sites had march 23rd quoted.
> 
> I'm assuming tomorrow I guess due to it being monday, usually gets released then.


I dunno, Overclockers UK has it listed for a 04/15/2015 release date

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-077-AC

I am very hopeful that it is indeed tomorrow, I have my trigger finger ready for the Buy Button on Amazon, NewEgg, or even directly from Acer. Purchasing 3 of these bad boys for my 4-way Titan X SLI System!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> I dunno, Overclockers UK has it listed for a 04/15/2015 release date
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-077-AC
> 
> I am very hopeful that it is indeed tomorrow, I have my trigger finger ready for the Buy Button on Amazon, NewEgg, or even directly from Acer. Purchasing 3 of these bad boys for my 4-way Titan X SLI System!


----------



## semicolin82

i read the march 23 in another Forum, but the guy who did the review on tftcentral for the monitor said that was unlikely. I feel like within the next week or two we should see it out? If its out in the UK april 15, when do you think it will hit the US?


----------



## LordVarian

Really hope it comes out tomorrow!

EDIT : Found this on acer's official press announcement

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/151682

"The Acer XB270HU and XG270HU monitors will be available globally and begin shipping in March 2015."

Say's the monitor will be shipping in march! So it's highly likely it will be released tomorrow.


----------



## renaldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Really hope it comes out tomorrow!
> 
> EDIT : Found this on acer's official press announcement
> 
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/151682
> 
> "The Acer XB270HU and XG270HU monitors will be available globally and begin shipping in March 2015."
> 
> Say's the monitor will be shipping in march! So it's highly likely it will be released tomorrow.










I hope is tomorrow because next week will be April


----------



## HammerStrike

I have access to Tech Data, Synnex and Ingram Micro through work and while all three distributors SKU'ed up the XB270HU over the last week, none of them are showing any open PO's or ETA dates. Possible Acer is shipping to only a handful of select retail partners first, but my guess is this is still 2-4 weeks out for US clients. These are going to have to process through West coast ports, and they are still several days behind from the work slow down / strike earlier this year.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerStrike*
> 
> I have access to Tech Data, Synnex and Ingram Micro through work and while all three distributors SKU'ed up the XB270HU over the last week, none of them are showing any open PO's or ETA dates. Possible Acer is shipping to only a handful of select retail partners first, but my guess is this is still 2-4 weeks out for US clients. These are going to have to process through West coast ports, and they are still several days behind from the work slow down / strike earlier this year.


If it isn't tomorrow then it's most likely mid april









EDIT : Looks like quite a couple places in Europe have it already

http://icecat.us/en/p/acer/um.hb0ee.009/not-categorized-4713147881291-UMHB0EE009-25988133.html?offers_country=28&ti=offers

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00U2FE3HY/ref=asc_df_B00U2FE3HY25134401?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=geizhalspre03-21&linkCode=df0&creative=22498&creativeASIN=B00U2FE3HY&childASIN=B00U2FE3HY

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/251878660129?clk_rvr_id=801680928697&item=251878660129&lgeo=1&vectorid=229487&rmvSB=true

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-acer-predator-xb270hu-144hz-g-sync-widescreen-ips-led-backlit-2560x1440-4ms-10001-tilt-black-dp-u

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-077-AC&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk

http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90589060/acer-predator-xb270hubprz.asp

https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB270HUbprz-NVIDIA(R)-G-SYNC(TM)-LED-Monitor/html/product/1181210?campaign=Monitor/Acer/1181210

The computer universe site has the cheapest price and ships to the US/Canada, but i'm not sure how good they are. I'm waiting for newegg to pick it up because I have store credit with them


----------



## wholeeo

May have to rent another Rog Swift for 30 days from MC.


----------



## Luck100

Anybody know what the policy for return on this monitor is? dead pixels, etc? Thinking of ordering from Amazon.de


----------



## juano

Like everyone else I hope it comes out soon, but I don't put any weight into press releases from January. I think April 15th from OCUK is the closest thing we currently have to a release date.


----------



## Dr Mad

I'll have to return my monitor since 2 dead pixels appeared after only a coule of hours on the first day.
Then another third the day after and tonight, 3 dead sub-pixels right in the center of the screen.
This is unacceptable for a 750€ panel.

It's painful as without that, the monitor is really goud, for gaming of course and for almost everything else.
In game, the screen has a (very) little more blur than the Rog Swift, erspecially when game is running below 65hz. Above that, the image quality is really smooth.
Also, I feel that it has better input lag, it's really noticeable.

Colors are obviously better, as for contrast ratio which delivers really good black point, AG coating is really light and sharpness is far beyond Rog Swift.

The build quality is below average and I can tell you that some korean IPS 1440p monitors are better (I owned a Crossover Q-led P).

I think it should be a wise decision to buy a "0 dead pixel warranty" as a large part of early buyers are mainly claiming about that, so do I.

ps - sorry for bad engrish


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I'll have to return my monitor since 2 dead pixels appeared after only a coule of hours on the first day.
> Then another third the day after and tonight, 3 dead sub-pixels right in the center of the screen.
> This is unacceptable for a 750€ panel.
> 
> It's painful as without that, the monitor is really goud, for gaming of course and for almost everything else.
> In game, the screen has a (very) little more blur than the Rog Swift, erspecially when game is running below 65hz. Above that, the image quality is really smooth.
> Also, I feel that it has better input lag, it's really noticeable.
> 
> Colors are obviously better, as for contrast ratio which delivers really good black point, AG coating is really light and sharpness is far beyond Rog Swift.
> 
> The build quality is below average and I can tell you that some korean IPS 1440p monitors are better (I owned a Crossover Q-led P).
> 
> I think it should be a wise decision to buy a "0 dead pixel warranty" as a large part of early buyers are mainly claiming about that, so do I.
> 
> ps - sorry for bad engrish


Exactly what I was worried about. Do you know what vendors offer a 0 dead pixel warranty?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Colors are obviously better, as for contrast ratio which delivers really good black point, *AG coating is really light and sharpness is far beyond Rog Swift.*


Thank the Lord!!!! OH MY!!! I CANT WAIT TO GET THIS MONITOR ON MY DESK!!!!

The AG on the Swift is probably the #1 thing I didn't like about it. Everything else was actually very good. The Acer sounds like one step up.


----------



## Dr Mad

--> Luck100 --> In France yes and that's probably what I'm going to do after Alternate.de refunds me.

Acer "offers" (30€) a 3 year warranty extension that allow standard exchange and that's cool but Acer's dead pixel warranty policy is awful. They count a minimum of five dead pixel each million.
So a a 1440p panel is almos 3.7M pixels, the panel must have 15 dead pixels to be taken in warranty...

Unlike Dell (for example), Acer's XB monitors aren't considered as premium grade panel. Dell replaces the monitor as soon there's one single dead pixel.

Swolern --> yes the XB270HU is globally a better monitor than Rog Swift but only if you get a "clean one"








ie no or very low yellow backlight bleed and no dead pixel


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> May have to rent another Rog Swift for 30 days from MC.


That's not cool to do. If you're going to pull crap like that, at least don't advertise the fact you're doing it.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> That's not cool to do. If you're going to pull crap like that, at least don't advertise the fact you're doing it.


I've had to RMA 3, i couldn't care less, go cry somewhere else with your morals.


----------



## Hawk777th

Bummer about the dead pixels. Seems to echo what the german forum was saying.









Waited it out for this monitor guess I am going to grab an ultra wide or something for now. My monitors are 7 years old and about falling apart tired of waiting after the swift debacle.

GG Gsync.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> --> Luck100 --> In France yes and that's probably what I'm going to do after Alternate.de refunds me.
> 
> Acer "offers" (30€) a 3 year warranty extension that allow standard exchange and that's cool but Acer's dead pixel warranty policy is awful. They count a minimum of five dead pixel each million.
> So a a 1440p panel is almos 3.7M pixels, the panel must have 15 dead pixels to be taken in warranty...
> 
> Unlike Dell (for example), Acer's XB monitors aren't considered as premium grade panel. Dell replaces the monitor as soon there's one single dead pixel.
> 
> Swolern --> *yes the XB270HU is globally a better monitor than Rog Swift but only if you get a "clean one*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ie no or very low yellow backlight bleed and no dead pixel


Sounds like a good monitor other then the bold. Shame about the build quality though some hoped it would be better over the Swift. Maybe that's why some people are very adamant and do not buy Acer products. The 4k Acer I tried wasn't bad, but the again it had 0 dead pixels.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> yes the XB270HU is globally a better monitor than Rog Swift but only if you get a "clean one"


So basically the same lottery as with the Swift?









My XB270HU doesn't have any dead pixels and the backlight bleeding is minimal. So: just buy from a shop with good return policies and hope you get a good one. Do not order from other countries, as returning will get more difficult.


----------



## LordVarian

Looks like we're getting an April 14th release. The monitor is showing up on some american sites with estimated stock dates of 4/15/15


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I'll have to return my monitor since 2 dead pixels appeared after only a coule of hours on the first day.
> Then another third the day after and tonight, 3 dead sub-pixels right in the center of the screen.
> This is unacceptable for a 750€ panel.
> 
> It's painful as without that, the monitor is really goud, for gaming of course and for almost everything else.
> In game, the screen has a (very) little more blur than the Rog Swift, erspecially when game is running below 65hz. Above that, the image quality is really smooth.
> Also, I feel that it has better input lag, it's really noticeable.
> 
> Colors are obviously better, as for contrast ratio which delivers really good black point, AG coating is really light and sharpness is far beyond Rog Swift.
> 
> The build quality is below average and I can tell you that some korean IPS 1440p monitors are better (I owned a Crossover Q-led P).
> 
> I think it should be a wise decision to buy a "0 dead pixel warranty" as a large part of early buyers are mainly claiming about that, so do I.
> 
> ps - sorry for bad engrish


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I'll have to return my monitor since 2 dead pixels appeared after only a coule of hours on the first day.
> Then another third the day after and tonight, 3 dead sub-pixels right in the center of the screen.
> This is unacceptable for a 750€ panel.
> 
> It's painful as without that, the monitor is really goud, for gaming of course and for almost everything else.
> In game, the screen has a (very) little more blur than the Rog Swift, erspecially when game is running below 65hz. Above that, the image quality is really smooth.
> Also, I feel that it has better input lag, it's really noticeable.
> 
> Colors are obviously better, as for contrast ratio which delivers really good black point, AG coating is really light and sharpness is far beyond Rog Swift.
> 
> The build quality is below average and I can tell you that some korean IPS 1440p monitors are better (I owned a Crossover Q-led P).
> 
> I think it should be a wise decision to buy a "0 dead pixel warranty" as a large part of early buyers are mainly claiming about that, so do I.
> 
> ps - sorry for bad engrish


any problem of screen door effect or pixel inversion like the swift?


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Looks like we're getting an April 14th release. The monitor is showing up on some american sites with estimated stock dates of 4/15/15


Which ones pls?


----------



## intrigger

I checked on amazon and newegg and couldn't find a listing on either.... List the names pls!!


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Which ones pls?


http://www.compsource.com/pn/UMHB0AA001/Acer-10/?src=17

shows when you click availability


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I'll have to return my monitor since 2 dead pixels appeared after only a coule of hours on the first day.
> Then another third the day after and tonight, 3 dead sub-pixels right in the center of the screen.
> This is unacceptable for a 750€ panel.
> 
> It's painful as without that, the monitor is really goud, for gaming of course and for almost everything else.
> In game, the screen has a (very) little more blur than the Rog Swift, erspecially when game is running below 65hz. Above that, the image quality is really smooth.
> Also, I feel that it has better input lag, it's really noticeable.
> 
> Colors are obviously better, as for contrast ratio which delivers really good black point, AG coating is really light and sharpness is far beyond Rog Swift.
> 
> The build quality is below average and I can tell you that some korean IPS 1440p monitors are better (I owned a Crossover Q-led P).
> 
> I think it should be a wise decision to buy a "0 dead pixel warranty" as a large part of early buyers are mainly claiming about that, so do I.
> 
> ps - sorry for bad engrish


Thanks for the follow up. So at 100+ fps compared to the Swift, would you say the blur amount is small enough to not put you at any disadvantage in a really fast paced shooter?

Cool to hear the input lag feels better compared to the Swift, definitely makes sense according to the TFTcentral numbers. I don't think any other monitor on the market has such a small amount of signal processing.


----------



## Dr Mad

In France yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> any problem of screen door effect or pixel inversion like the swift?


Hello,

That's something I forgot to talk about and also what I checked first after turning on the XB270HU.
The monitor outperforms the Rog Swift in these tests --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift

No pixel inversion, no green blur, no vertical lines (interlaced / banding)









And yes, the more the game reaches high fps, the less there is motion blur.
I could tell that around 80+fps, there is no more difference.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> In France yes
> Hello,
> 
> That's something I forgot to talk about and also what I checked first after turning on the XB270HU.
> The monitor outperforms the Rog Swift in these tests --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift
> 
> No pixel inversion, no green blur, no vertical lines (interlaced / banding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the more the game reaches high fps, the less there is motion blur.
> I could tell that around 80+fps, there is no more difference.


thanks a lot

but on the desktop @144hz on images with pastel colors (like the blue of skype) did you notice lattices?

example:
http://community.skype.com/skypec/attachments/skypec/modernWindows_archive/13418/1/skype%20probelm.jpg

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/symbolism/images/4/43/Orange.png/revision/latest?cb=20140818120046

http://globe-views.com/dcim/dreams/green/green-04.jpg

can you test it?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> In France yes
> Hello,
> 
> That's something I forgot to talk about and also what I checked first after turning on the XB270HU.
> The monitor outperforms the Rog Swift in these tests --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift
> 
> No pixel inversion, no green blur, no vertical lines (interlaced / banding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the more the game reaches high fps, the less there is motion blur.
> I could tell that around 80+fps, there is no more difference.


Where did you get it from?


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> thanks a lot
> 
> but on the desktop @144hz on images with pastel colors (like the blue of skype) did you notice lattices?
> 
> example:
> http://community.skype.com/skypec/attachments/skypec/modernWindows_archive/13418/1/skype%20probelm.jpg
> 
> http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/symbolism/images/4/43/Orange.png/revision/latest?cb=20140818120046
> 
> http://globe-views.com/dcim/dreams/green/green-04.jpg


If by lattices, you mean cross hatching, there is none.
I owned a Dell U2713HM ad it had very light cross hatching on 1/4 of the panel.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Where did you get it from?


As for numerous early owners of that monitor, i got it from Alternate.de
They juste sent me a RMA ticket to send it back.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> In France yes
> Hello,
> 
> That's something I forgot to talk about and also what I checked first after turning on the XB270HU.
> The monitor outperforms the Rog Swift in these tests --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift
> 
> No pixel inversion, no green blur, no vertical lines (interlaced / banding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the more the game reaches high fps, the less there is motion blur.
> I could tell that around 80+fps, there is no more difference.


That's good to hear. How smooth are the gradients on this panel? Have you noticed any signs of color banding? Particularly in the darker shades... What about the default calibration of the monitor?
Have you tested ULMB? Any obvious signs of overshoot errors in that mode? You should see inverse ghosting in ULMB mode, but on the Swift it is very obvious unfortunately. Sorry for asking so many questions in a single post.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> That's good to hear. How smooth are the gradients on this panel? Have you noticed any signs of color banding? Particularly in the darker shades... What about the default calibration of the monitor?
> Have you tested ULMB? Any obvious signs of overshoot errors in that mode? You should see inverse ghosting in ULMB mode, but on the Swift it is very obvious unfortunately. Sorry for asking so many questions in a single post.


Brightness : 20
Contrast : 50
RGB : 50 / 45 / 46

The panel is a true 8bits and gradients are as smooth as on the Swift, and even better due to lighter AG coating. I did several tests on Lagorn and the IPS like panel is working as espected.

No tested ULMB yet ad I don't need to use that mode for gaming. I'll try but I'm not sure to see what overshoot error looks like.

Really, I'm sending back the monitor just because of the dead pixels.
Between Rog Swift and XB270HU, i take the second one 9/10


----------



## HACO

Scan.co.uk has it arriving today.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-acer-predator-xb270hu-144hz-g-sync-widescreen-ips-led-backlit-2560x1440-4ms-10001-tilt-black-dp-u

Just called them, they said it's not there and it's indeed 15 April.

Edit: They updated it to 20 April.


----------



## HBizzle

I am returning my Swift to Amazon and will be purchasing one of these next month. Thanks for the info Dr Mad.


----------



## overvolted

Yep big thanks to Dr. Mad, just confirmed this is my Swift replacement. I really don't want to buy a Titan X but so hard to keep 1440p above 100fps at all times with a 780 Ti. My hand may be forced, want to enjoy this stuff now not later


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Yep big thanks to Dr. Mad, just confirmed this is my Swift replacement. I really don't want to buy a Titan X but so hard to keep 1440p above 100fps at all times with a 780 Ti. My hand may be forced, want to enjoy this stuff now not later


My GTX 980 has been pretty solid so far at 1440p. Should consider it as an option, with expansion to an SLI setup in the future being probably cheaper then a Titan X right now.


----------



## HACO

GTX 970 Tri SLI seems the best P/P bet for 1440p @ 144Hz.


----------



## attk0

Just ordered mine! 799€ here in Finland, pretty cheap actually. I thought it would be something like 1000€ since everything here tends to cost a lot more.

Just a preorder though, they should be arriving on 04/20. So excited for this thing!







I previously had an AOC u3477Pqu but returned it when this was announced. Been waiting for this since then while using a crappy LG 32" TV as a monitor. Soon...


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> GTX 970 Tri SLI seems the best P/P bet for 1440p @ 144Hz.


Not enough vram imo. I'd wait and get 2x 8gb gtx 980s.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Not enough vram imo. I'd wait and get 2x 8gb gtx 980s.


Or Titan X if you can't/don't want to wait


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> GTX 970 Tri SLI seems the best P/P bet for 1440p @ 144Hz.


Tri-SLI is too problematic. Just ran 3x980s (now 2x TITAN X). BF4 is now working great with tri-SLI - but new engines take time - so look for BF5/etc. to have issues. Better to focus on best single card or 2x GPU setup.

Used 980s could be the way to go for bang/buck with all of those people getting TITAN X.


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Not enough vram imo. I'd wait and get 2x 8gb gtx 980s.


I second titan X,
single card, no sli issues and slightly cheaper than two 980's, with small OC easily reaches performance of 2 980's.

and man these monitors are taking forever to come out xD


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Used 980s could be the way to go for bang/buck with all of those people getting TITAN X.


Starting out at $479 on ebay right now, and that's only one, with the next being $500 @buy it now. no thanks.


----------



## vlps5122

my pg278q just died on me (text blurring up the wazzoo) will have to rma this thing and have my eye on this as a replacement


----------



## HammerStrike

Out of curiosity, while do people always talk about OC'ing one card to reach the performance of a different GPU config, but then ignore the fact that the other GPU config can be overclocked, as well? The 980's in particular OC very well.

I agree, the TitanX is going to have a big advantage in VRAM, no SLIissues and the frame timing problems that can introduce, but from a raw FPS standpoint SLI 980 is going to have an appreciable advantage over a single TitanX, assuming you re not running into. VRAM issue (which, as of today, is typically not something most game engines encounter at playable settings).

The big knock on TitanX for me is lack of DP 1.3 - you'll never be able to get more then 60 FPS @ 4k out of them, which in SLI they should have the raw power to do. Granted, there are no DP 1.3 4k monitors out as of now, but when they do come, which should be within the next year, it would be nice if your $1k-$4k GPU config was't held back by its interlink options.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerStrike*
> 
> Out of curiosity, while do people always talk about OC'ing one card to reach the performance of a different GPU config, but then ignore the fact that the other GPU config can be overclocked, as well? The 980's in particular OC very well.
> 
> I agree, the TitanX is going to have a big advantage in VRAM, no SLIissues and the frame timing problems that can introduce, but from a raw FPS standpoint SLI 980 is going to have an appreciable advantage over a single TitanX, assuming you re not running into. VRAM issue (which, as of today, is typically not something most game engines encounter at playable settings).
> 
> The big knock on TitanX for me is lack of DP 1.3 - you'll never be able to get more then 60 FPS @ 4k out of them, which in SLI they should have the raw power to do. Granted, there are no DP 1.3 4k monitors out as of now, but when they do come, which should be within the next year, it would be nice if your $1k-$4k GPU config was't held back by its interlink options.


The no SLI issues goes a long way though. For anyone here saying my multi-gpu config has 0 micro stuttering or issues in general, basically what you're saying is that you don't notice it. Not trying to say your skills of perception are weak and that of a mere mortal, but they are in fact weak and that of a mere mortal. At best you're gonna get 1 out of 5 games to actually run smoothly, and still not 100% smooth compared to a single gpu. What's to say that 1 optimized game is actually the one you want to play? If you're observant when it comes to hiccups in gameplay, SLI/CFX is not for you but the Titan X might be if 1440p 144hz is your resolution / refresh rate.

It's a stupid amount of money, and yes you're being brutally raped by the green team when you purchase one... but gaming nirvana does not exist in multi-gpu setups so what's it worth to you? Even with GSYNC I'm not a huge fan of my Swift's motion clarity below even 120fps, and with my 780 Ti I see below 100fps often. Not to mention GSYNC destroys the consistency of your mouse movement when the frames fluctuate, so for someone like myself who is rather picky about what I want (probably too much so), I don't see what choice I have to but to shell out $1k. I wish there was another way, but they have us right where they want us









Sad part is even with spending that kinda cash, to get proper frame rates it's still gonna require a boat load of tweaking per usual. Yea I'll be out a few bucks, but at least at this point I'll be taking full advantage of the PC I spent endless hours dialing in. Luckily microcenter is the bomb, when I pull the trigger on my Titan X it will simply act as a temporary until Pascal arrives. Best return policy ever


----------



## ricindem

bf4 and crysis 3 are the only 2 games that have ever properly utilized my multi-gpu config

bf4 i think is the best running modern pc game in general which is surprising seeing as it ran so so bad when it was released

the frametime line in bf4 is so rock solid you can set a watch to it


----------



## dubldwn

Looks like this will be the page at B&H:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1132443-REG/acer_um_hb0aa_001_27_wide_ips_led.html

>MSRP right now but I'll be watching because I like B&H.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Looks like this will be the page at B&H:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1132443-REG/acer_um_hb0aa_001_27_wide_ips_led.html
> 
> >MSRP right now but I'll be watching because I like B&H.


Non returnable. No thanks


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> The no SLI issues goes a long way though. For anyone here saying my multi-gpu config has 0 micro stuttering or issues in general, basically what you're saying is that you don't notice it. Not trying to say your skills of perception are weak and that of a mere mortal, but they are in fact weak and that of a mere mortal. At best you're gonna get 1 out of 5 games to actually run smoothly, and still not 100% smooth compared to a single gpu. What's to say that 1 optimized game is actually the one you want to play? If you're observant when it comes to hiccups in gameplay, SLI/CFX is not for you but the Titan X might be if 1440p 144hz is your resolution / refresh rate.
> 
> It's a stupid amount of money, and yes you're being brutally raped by the green team when you purchase one... but gaming nirvana does not exist in multi-gpu setups so what's it worth to you? Even with GSYNC I'm not a huge fan of my Swift's motion clarity below even 120fps, and with my 780 Ti I see below 100fps often. Not to mention GSYNC destroys the consistency of your mouse movement when the frames fluctuate, so for someone like myself who is rather picky about what I want (probably too much so), I don't see what choice I have to but to shell out $1k. I wish there was another way, but they have us right where they want us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is even with spending that kinda cash, to get proper frame rates it's still gonna require a boat load of tweaking per usual. Yea I'll be out a few bucks, but at least at this point I'll be taking full advantage of the PC I spent endless hours dialing in. Luckily microcenter is the bomb, when I pull the trigger on my Titan X it will simply act as a temporary until Pascal arrives. Best return policy ever


Why don't you keep your 780 Ti(s) and wait for a possible 980 Ti release after AMD launches their cards? Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Siman

For Free synch people

hate to burst bubbles but I almost placed an order for 5 monitors but I caught myself right before there are no VESA mounts to speak of on the new XG series... Confirmed it with the Acer's Facebook people...


----------



## Phaelynar

Lets all petition Costco to carry the monitor. They take back returns on items for everything.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerStrike*
> 
> Out of curiosity, while do people always talk about OC'ing one card to reach the performance of a different GPU config, but then ignore the fact that the other GPU config can be overclocked, as well? The 980's in particular OC very well.
> 
> I agree, the TitanX is going to have a big advantage in VRAM, no SLIissues and the frame timing problems that can introduce, but from a raw FPS standpoint SLI 980 is going to have an appreciable advantage over a single TitanX, assuming you re not running into. VRAM issue (which, as of today, is typically not something most game engines encounter at playable settings).
> 
> The big knock on TitanX for me is lack of DP 1.3 - you'll never be able to get more then 60 FPS @ 4k out of them, which in SLI they should have the raw power to do. Granted, there are no DP 1.3 4k monitors out as of now, but when they do come, which should be within the next year, it would be nice if your $1k-$4k GPU config was't held back by its interlink options.


Because you're forgetting the fact that 970/980 is gimped by its 256 bus and overclocking adds barely any performance at 1440P compared to 1080P.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Non returnable. No thanks


Because it's a "special order." Nice catch.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siman*
> 
> For Free synch people
> 
> hate to burst bubbles but I almost placed an order for 5 monitors but I caught myself right before there are no VESA mounts to speak of on the new XG series... Confirmed it with the Acer's Facebook people...


That is quite clear from images of the rear of the monitor which have been floating around since the beginning of the year. So shouldn't come as a surprise.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Why don't you keep your 780 Ti(s) and wait for a possible 980 Ti release after AMD launches their cards? Good things come to those who wait!


That sounds like the smart move, but I'm not a smart person









I wish we had some clarity on whether the 980 Ti (if it even comes out) will be a cut down gm200 and just how cut down.


----------



## romanlegion13th

hey guys been looking at this monitor its sold out till the 20th of April here in the UK
i have a 60ghz 27inc IPS monitor 780ti classy its good
but im due to pick up my Titan X tomorrow

now im just not sure to wait for this monitor is it worth the upgrade from my monitor for the 144ghz + G-sync ?

ive allso been looking at 34inc 1440p IPS 60ghz monitors i would like a bigger monitor but really am mixed up on what to do

seen a 4K with G-sync also http://www.scan.co.uk/products/28-acer-umpb0ee005-4k2k-g-sync-led-gaming-display-displayport-3840x2160-300cd-m2-100m1-1ms-usb-hub

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/34-lg-34uc97-219-curved-ultrawide-quad-hd-ips-3440x1440-300cd-m-speakers-black-dp-hdmix2-usb3-x2-thu

this is the one ive got
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-iiyama-xb2779qs-b1-ah-ips-led-monitor-displayport-hdmi-dvi-2560x1440-350cd-m2-5m1-5ms-speakers-pc

just so confused what to get


----------



## offshell

I got a call from the Acer store saying they were in stock and shipping now so I put in my order, but I saw on twitter that they were already sold out and backordered so we'll see what happens.

https://twitter.com/mynameiismud/status/580032838034042880


----------



## semicolin82

yeah i placed an order just now. it said it was in stock. we shall see.


----------



## HyperMatrix

With all the reports of pixel issues in afraid to order from anything but a local store in case I need to do a return/exchange. But local store says they have no idea when they'll get their hands on this unit.


----------



## sok0

I would order but I have to pay 9.25% sales tax which just sucks..


----------



## dubldwn

This says it supports 3D Vision. What's up with that?

http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300


----------



## HBizzle

I am in the process of returning my ROG Swift. Been going back and forth with Amazon on it and when the XB270HU will be available on their site. Will let folks know asap.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hey guys been looking at this monitor its sold out till the 20th of April here in the UK
> i have a 60ghz 27inc IPS monitor 780ti classy its good
> but im due to pick up my Titan X tomorrow
> 
> now im just not sure to wait for this monitor is it worth the upgrade from my monitor for the 144ghz + G-sync ?
> 
> ive allso been looking at 34inc 1440p IPS 60ghz monitors i would like a bigger monitor but really am mixed up on what to do
> 
> seen a 4K with G-sync also http://www.scan.co.uk/products/28-acer-umpb0ee005-4k2k-g-sync-led-gaming-display-displayport-3840x2160-300cd-m2-100m1-1ms-usb-hub
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/34-lg-34uc97-219-curved-ultrawide-quad-hd-ips-3440x1440-300cd-m-speakers-black-dp-hdmix2-usb3-x2-thu
> 
> this is the one ive got
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-iiyama-xb2779qs-b1-ah-ips-led-monitor-displayport-hdmi-dvi-2560x1440-350cd-m2-5m1-5ms-speakers-pc
> 
> just so confused what to get


If you don't mind waiting take a look at this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> I am in the process of returning my ROG Swift. Been going back and forth with Amazon on it and when the XB270HU will be available on their site. Will let folks know asap.


Is it expected soon?


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Is it expected soon?


No Idea. They said they would get back to me in 48 hrs and haven't yet. I had an excuse to poke them again on it today since I dropped my ROG Swift in the mail via UPS today.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> This says it supports 3D Vision. What's up with that?
> 
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300


Interesting. Wouldn't mind having it









Quote:


> This monitor is 3D ready! Just purchase an NVIDIA® 3D Vision™ 2 Wireless Glass Kit and NVIDIA® 3D LIGHTBOOST™ technology and you can experience 3D gaming and enjoy home entertainment like never before!


That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> With all the reports of pixel issues in afraid to order from anything but a local store in case I need to do a return/exchange. But local store says they have no idea when they'll get their hands on this unit.


Not sure how it is in Canada but when I bought my first Swift from a brick and mortar store it had a dead pixel. When they had stock again I called and had it on hold and returned the one with the dead pixel and they didn't seem to mind. But you are right about local stores having issues with stocking something like this. Fry's is pretty big in the States and they were lagging behind with that.

My friend still wants to buy my Swift from me but I'm worried about his single 970 with it and hitting the dreaded Vram limit. I would really like to sell it in some ways because it would give me an excuse to buy this monitor and try it out, but maybe I've grown too attached to it for some reason lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sok0*
> 
> I would order but I have to pay 9.25% sales tax which just sucks..


I get to pay 10.25%


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I get to pay 10.25%


5% here







but then again with the US to CAD conversion It comes out even worse


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> My friend still wants to buy my Swift from me but I'm worried about his single 970 with it and hitting the dreaded Vram limit. I would really like to sell it in some ways because it would give me an excuse to buy this monitor and try it out, but maybe I've grown too attached to it for some reason lol.


Exactly how I feel about my Swift.







And it has a more premium and sturdy feel than this Acer. Build quality might be the weakest aspect of this monitor. But, at the same time, I want to try it out too...
Don't worry about your friend's 970, I also have just one driving the Swift for now, and it is more than capable of maintaining playable frame rates (40-60 fps) at high or ultra settings on the most recent games, provided you don't mind turning some settings down and reducing AA levels. In my opinion, it's a great card and a great value for what you pay, even at 2560 x 1440.


----------



## DRen72

3D Vision or not?


----------



## conan48

I'd also love for someone to confirm that it's 3D vision capable.

I currently own the ROG swift but luckily I can still return it for this monitor. I will tell you guys who are buying this monitor to give 3D vision a chance. You really cannot understand how awesome 3D is at this resolution!

Gaming in 3D is no gimmick! You really have to experience it for yourself to understand how much more immersive games are when you view them in Stereoscopic 3D.

The product page clearly lists 3D vision as supported! So hopefully it's not a typo or something....


----------



## ricindem

https://twitter.com/AcerAmerica/status/580507500832800768

within 2 weeks for US etailers says acer themselves

theyre also restocking their own store in 2 days but dont offer free shipping/prime/etc etc

hope blt gets it in by next week i have one of the first orders w them


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hey guys been looking at this monitor its sold out till the 20th of April here in the UK
> i have a 60ghz 27inc IPS monitor 780ti classy its good
> but im due to pick up my Titan X tomorrow
> 
> now im just not sure to wait for this monitor is it worth the upgrade from my monitor for the 144ghz + G-sync ?
> 
> ive allso been looking at 34inc 1440p IPS 60ghz monitors i would like a bigger monitor but really am mixed up on what to do
> 
> seen a 4K with G-sync also http://www.scan.co.uk/products/28-acer-umpb0ee005-4k2k-g-sync-led-gaming-display-displayport-3840x2160-300cd-m2-100m1-1ms-usb-hub
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/34-lg-34uc97-219-curved-ultrawide-quad-hd-ips-3440x1440-300cd-m-speakers-black-dp-hdmix2-usb3-x2-thu
> 
> this is the one ive got
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-iiyama-xb2779qs-b1-ah-ips-led-monitor-displayport-hdmi-dvi-2560x1440-350cd-m2-5m1-5ms-speakers-pc
> 
> just so confused what to get


Just relax...and breeeaaath. lol Don't pull the trigger on anything until you're head is not spinning.


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I'll have to return my monitor since 2 dead pixels appeared after only a coule of hours on the first day.
> Then another third the day after and tonight, 3 dead sub-pixels right in the center of the screen.
> This is unacceptable for a 750€ panel.
> 
> It's painful as without that, the monitor is really goud, for gaming of course and for almost everything else.
> In game, the screen has a (very) little more blur than the Rog Swift, erspecially when game is running below 65hz. Above that, the image quality is really smooth.
> Also, I feel that it has better input lag, it's really noticeable.
> 
> Colors are obviously better, as for contrast ratio which delivers really good black point, AG coating is really light and sharpness is far beyond Rog Swift.
> 
> The build quality is below average and I can tell you that some korean IPS 1440p monitors are better (I owned a Crossover Q-led P).
> 
> I think it should be a wise decision to buy a "0 dead pixel warranty" as a large part of early buyers are mainly claiming about that, so do I.
> 
> ps - sorry for bad engrish


Does this monitor have the dreaded ips glow? That's really the only thing im worried about still. I like to play dark games and ips glow does not look good.

But my vg278h has no colors and that looks pretty bad too. Only good thing about it is apparently its tbe best monitor for 3d vision.

Also r u able to see if 3d vision works on this monitor?


----------



## dgrPhotos

New video review.
https://www.vessel.com/videos/aBRl_4ZS6


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgrPhotos*
> 
> New video review.
> https://www.vessel.com/videos/aBRl_4ZS6












My goodness it looks so gorgeous!!!

Anyone here any info about the Shopblt pre-orders?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Oh god...if it has Nvidia 3d vision...it would so be worth the extra wait. 1440P IPS 3D. Yet another world first.


----------



## dgrPhotos

This may be B&H's link to the monitor:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1132443-REG/acer_um_hb0aa_001_27_wide_ips_led.html

It comes up when searching the model number.

Edit: According to Acer's site "UM.HB0AA.001" is the part number. Same as the link above.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness it looks so gorgeous!!!
> 
> Anyone here any info about the Shopblt pre-orders?


OK these MFrs need to get on it and release!!!

I'm also one of the first on the ShopBLT and theres only so much I can mod Skyrim with to kill the time.


----------



## semicolin82

Just spoke with a sales person from Acer. They have 10 left.


----------



## HyperMatrix

There are online shops all over canada with the SKU added to their system. Some are even offering heavy discounts. I've seen a couple under $700 USD. Cheapest at $650 USD, and they allow pre-orders at this price. But again the issue of potentially needing to swap it due to pixel issues means I'm waiting until my local shop carries it. Let's hope these discount prices stick so I can price match for it.

I should mention these shops aren't showing any units in stock. Just that the item is in their system.


----------



## wholeeo

Acer charging shipping & tax.








Quote:


> Basket Summary
> XB270HU BPRZ WQHD with NVIDIA G-SYNC
> 
> Qty 1 $799.99
> Shipping $20.00
> Tax $57.40
> Order Total $877.39


Think I'll pass for now.


----------



## koc6

Hi guys this is my first post,
I also looking for this monitor, coming from dell ultra sharp 1600p 60Hz, I hope it worth the upgrade, also I think my 2x 970 sli need to upgrade also maybe titan x ?


----------



## conan48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> There are online shops all over canada with the SKU added to their system. Some are even offering heavy discounts. I've seen a couple under $700 USD. Cheapest at $650 USD, and they allow pre-orders at this price. But again the issue of potentially needing to swap it due to pixel issues means I'm waiting until my local shop carries it. Let's hope these discount prices stick so I can price match for it.
> 
> I should mention these shops aren't showing any units in stock. Just that the item is in their system.


I'm also in Canada. Where did you see the price around 650USD. I'd love to order one, but still waiting to find out if it really does 3D vision. I can't believe people spend so much money on monitors, graphics cards, etc. But wont pay 100 buck for a 3D vision kit.

I thought 3D vision was a gimmick, but decided to try it one day and never looked back. While Gsync and ULMB are cool features. 3D vision takes gaming to another level









Guys, you can buy the kit and if you don't like it, return it. You will never know what you're missing unless you try it. Check out Nivida 3D vision forum for a great community.


----------



## conan48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Hi guys this is my first post,
> I also looking for this monitor, coming from dell ultra sharp 1600p 60Hz, I hope it worth the upgrade, also I think my 2x 970 sli need to upgrade also maybe titan x ?


I'm going to a titan X from 970 SLI. You will start hitting VRAM limit at 2560 resolution, especially in 3D. Also SLI support has been flakey at best and those damn micro stutters drive me CRAZY


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conan48*
> 
> I'm also in Canada. Where did you see the price around 650USD. I'd love to order one, but still waiting to find out if it really does 3D vision. I can't believe people spend so much money on monitors, graphics cards, etc. But wont pay 100 buck for a 3D vision kit.
> 
> I thought 3D vision was a gimmick, but decided to try it one day and never looked back. While Gsync and ULMB are cool features. 3D vision takes gaming to another level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, you can buy the kit and if you don't like it, return it. You will never know what you're missing unless you try it. Check out Nivida 3D vision forum for a great community.


I don't remember exactly. But this one is $657 USD. Although it's in CAD so no extra conversion fee either.

http://www.neutroncanada.com/prod.cfm/2026697/ACER/UM_HB0AA_001/

Also I have a 3d vision 2 kit sitting here that I bought a couple years ago to test with the Korean monitors. So I'd love it if it were to work. But even without 3d vision support, this is still an amazing monitor.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conan48*
> 
> I'm also in Canada. Where did you see the price around 650USD. I'd love to order one, but still waiting to find out if it really does 3D vision. I can't believe people spend so much money on monitors, graphics cards, etc. But wont pay 100 buck for a 3D vision kit.
> 
> *I thought 3D vision was a gimmick, but decided to try it one day and never looked back. While Gsync and ULMB are cool features. 3D vision takes gaming to another level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Guys, you can buy the kit and if you don't like it, return it. You will never know what you're missing unless you try it. Check out Nivida 3D vision forum for a great community.


Same here, I loved me Dark Souls 2 and Metro in 3D. Especially with the fixes the community have come out with. The next game I'm going to play in 3D is Aliens: Isolation.









Hopefully this monitor does indeed support it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Acer charging shipping & tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll pass for now.


HEADS UP GUYS!!!

I just purchased the monitor at the Acer site.

Found a discount code that worked!

10%OFF, Took $80 off for me.

CODE: *SeizeTheIdea*

Only a few monitors left!!

http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300

GO GO GO GO!!!









*EDIT:*

Wow, sold out in less than 10 minutes, OOS now.


----------



## dgrPhotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Acer charging shipping & tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll pass for now.


Coupon code: SeizeTheIdea = 10% off

Edit: ^^^ Beat me to it.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conan48*
> 
> I'm going to a titan X from 970 SLI. You will start hitting VRAM limit at 2560 resolution, especially in 3D. Also SLI support has been flakey at best and those damn micro stutters drive me CRAZY


looks like titan x is the best GPU right now, its almost = 2x gtx980 sli,
But I think one titan x will not reach 144Hz at max sittings, maybe titan x sli ?


----------



## sk3tch

Did anyone else's Acer Store order show "Ground" for shipping even when you selected (and paid) $35 for two-day shipping?

FYI - coupon SeizeTheIdea saves you $80 at store.acer.com (edit beaten 3x!). They charge tax (Digital River).


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> HEADS UP GUYS!!!
> 
> I just purchased the monitor at the Acer site.
> 
> Found a discount code that worked!
> 
> 10%OFF, Took $80 off for me.
> 
> CODE: *SeizeTheIdea*
> 
> Only a few monitors left!!
> 
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300
> 
> GO GO GO GO!!!


Just placed my order, thank you


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> looks like titan x is the best GPU right now, its almost = 2x gtx980 sli,
> But I think one titan x will not reach 144Hz at max sittings, maybe titan x sli ?


Yup i just got my Titan X in last night. CANT WAIT to pair it up with this monitor!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Just placed my order, thank you


NP.


----------



## Rayman1968

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> HEADS UP GUYS!!!
> 
> I just purchased the monitor at the Acer site.
> 
> Found a discount code that worked!
> 
> 10%OFF, Took $80 off for me.
> 
> CODE: *SeizeTheIdea*
> 
> Only a few monitors left!!
> 
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300
> 
> GO GO GO GO!!!


Just snagged one. Hope I don't regret this....


----------



## Marin007

ARG I have the order page open with one ready to go but it won't let me pick Canada to ship to! NOOOOOOOO!!!! They only ship to US. ***.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> HEADS UP GUYS!!!
> 
> I just purchased the monitor at the Acer site.
> 
> Found a discount code that worked!
> 
> 10%OFF, Took $80 off for me.
> 
> CODE: *SeizeTheIdea*
> 
> Only a few monitors left!!
> 
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300
> 
> GO GO GO GO!!!


Out of stock. Now I'm sad.


----------



## Phaelynar

Out of stock on Acers site again. None of you guys buying it direct from them are worried about dead pixels? I feel like Id be better off waiting for Microenter to carry it.


----------



## Swolern

Damn Wholeeo that message was for you. Sold out in less than 10 minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Out of stock on Acers site again. None of you guys buying it direct from them are worried about dead pixels? I feel like Id be better off waiting for Microenter to carry it.


Acer will cover defects also.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn Wholeeo that message was for you. Sold out in less than 10 minutes.


I had stepped away from the PC as soon as you posted that. Thanks though


----------



## Rayman1968

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> None of you guys buying it direct from them are worried about dead pixels?


Hell yes I'm worried. But I'm also impatient.... lol


----------



## Phaelynar

Im assuming you could open it and hook it up at Microcenter to check for defects before you walk out the door.

Hopefully everyone who buys them online doesnt have to deal with RMAs.


----------



## sk3tch

Acer Store return policy: http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/html/pbPage.faq/ThemeID.35703000

Did anyone else have their order say "Ground" shipping when they selected two-day and paid $35? I've chatted/called with them and they said to call back in an hour or so to check status.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Out of stock on Acers site again. None of you guys buying it direct from them are worried about dead pixels? I feel like Id be better off waiting for Microenter to carry it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Acer Store return policy: http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/html/pbPage.faq/ThemeID.35703000
> 
> Did anyone else have their order say "Ground" shipping when they selected two-day and paid $35? I've chatted/called with them and they said to call back in an hour or so to check status.


I had ground and paid $20, will try to call them and ask to upgrade to 2-day.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I had ground and paid $20, will try to call them and ask to upgrade to 2-day.


Thank you! It's $45 for one-day, BTW. I'm on biz travel otherwise I'd go for that.

They told me to call in an hour because apparently it's still "processing" and they can't access it, yet. FYI.


----------



## semicolin82

Has anyone gotten a confirmation of shipping email?


----------



## StarDragon

Ughh, Shouldn't of slept in this morning....

Missed buying some


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Thank you! It's $45 for one-day, BTW. I'm on biz travel otherwise I'd go for that.
> 
> They told me to call in an hour because apparently it's still "processing" and they can't access it, yet. FYI.


Awesome. Thanks! I just called, they told me the same, to call back after processing. 1 day priority it is! Thanks for info.


----------



## Marin007

Congrats to those who got their order! Back to hitting refresh on Amazon, lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I don't think I can wait for local stores to carry this monitor, will try and place an order through Acer.


----------



## Silent Scone

What's so appealing about the panel that people can't wait lol? There's a lush 34" curved one on the horizon.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What's so appealing about the panel that people can't wait lol? There's a lush 34" curved one on the horizon.


Great reviews, IPS, 144Hz, G-SYNC, 27" 1440p - great overall monitor for competitive FPS.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What's so appealing about the panel that people can't wait lol? There's a lush 34" curved one on the horizon.


Got my eye on that one too, but I need a new monitor now, not sometime in Q3


----------



## Revengeofbob

So I purchased one from the official Acer store, received my confirmation email around 6pm EST and everything looked good.

Now this morning I checked the Acer site, logged in and looked under "My Orders" and it shows nothing. Not a cancelled order, not a back order, nothing. I emailed Acer to see what the situation is, since I would fully expect an email if it was back ordered or cancelled, but I received nothing at all.

I'll let you know what their response is, and maybe I will wait this time until either Amazon or Microcenter has it in stock if it really will be only 2 weeks. Hopefully they get more than 1 or 2 per store like the ROG Swift.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What's so appealing about the panel that people can't wait lol? There's a lush 34" curved one on the horizon.


That "horizon" seems to stretch further every time i look.







Quote:


> Just wanted to report that I've tried to contact Acer about news on this product but they had nothing to comment.


First monitor ever to have ULMB, IPS, 144hz, & Gsync all in the same monitor, with lower input lag than the ROG Swift. Its going to be special.


----------



## Rayman1968

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revengeofbob*
> 
> So I purchased one from the official Acer store, received my confirmation email around 6pm EST and everything looked good.
> 
> Now this morning I checked the Acer site, logged in and looked under "My Orders" and it shows nothing. Not a cancelled order, not a back order, nothing. I emailed Acer to see what the situation is, since I would fully expect an email if it was back ordered or cancelled, but I received nothing at all.
> 
> I'll let you know what their response is, and maybe I will wait this time until either Amazon or Microcenter has it in stock if it really will be only 2 weeks. Hopefully they get more than 1 or 2 per store like the ROG Swift.


I'm on the phone with them right now. They're in the middle of some scheduled system maintenance atm. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> That "horizon" seems to stretch further every time i look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First monitor ever to have ULMB, IPS, 144hz, & Gsync all in the same monitor, with lower input lag than the ROG Swift. Its going to be special.


You wouldn't actually consider swapping in your Swift for it though, would you? Seems like a waste of time. I'm waiting for something less poky than 28" and higher res. This has had good initial reviews, just seems a lot of people have been waiting around for an IPS G-Sync panel which is pretty...well. Who cares? lol

Each to their own, can't wait to go bigger though


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You wouldn't actually consider swapping in your Swift for it though, would you? Seems like a waste of time. I'm waiting for something less poky than 28" and higher res.


Ya i get bored easily, and i usually buy the newest tech, so im always selling and buying new. As for the Swift, it was the best monitor i have ever owned as far as butter smoothness. I just couldnt get use to the TN color as I have been using a PLS 120hz for the last year. After i saw this monitor releasing, I had to return the Swift. I cant wait to go bigger also and if the Acer Predator 34in curved is IPS i will be upgrading to that one also. If you have the Swift i can see why you would stay with it until the 34in releases, its a great monitor.


----------



## dubldwn

...and here's the page for MacMall:

http://www.macmall.com/p/Acer-Monitors/product~dpno~13454290~pdp.jagghdd


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revengeofbob*
> 
> So I purchased one from the official Acer store, received my confirmation email around 6pm EST and everything looked good.
> 
> Now this morning I checked the Acer site, logged in and looked under "My Orders" and it shows nothing. Not a cancelled order, not a back order, nothing. I emailed Acer to see what the situation is, since I would fully expect an email if it was back ordered or cancelled, but I received nothing at all.
> 
> I'll let you know what their response is, and maybe I will wait this time until either Amazon or Microcenter has it in stock if it really will be only 2 weeks. Hopefully they get more than 1 or 2 per store like the ROG Swift.


Same thing happened to me. I figure it's probably just system maintenance, but I'll be a little annoyed if I have to start over.


----------



## semicolin82

I called this morning because i saw the same thing with my order yesterday. Guy on the phone checked and said he had 10 in stock and then called shipping and said its allocated and should be out today. So hopefully we get some kind of confirmation today.


----------



## conan48

No 3d confirmed. I asked via Twitter and they said no 3d and will update the product page soon ?

What a load of Crap. Hope u guys enjoy your monitors. I'm out.


----------



## jcde7ago

So...who else is planning to grab 3 of there with me for some 7680x1440p @ 144hz + G-Sync Surround?!?!


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> So...who else is planning to grab 3 of there with me for some 7680x1440p @ 144hz + G-Sync Surround?!?!


I am! I just missed the instock this morning







I keep refreshing acer newegg and amazon hoping!

Currently using Catleaps, and I can only have 2 monitors running due to titan X only having 1 DVI-D port, and only 2 titan X's xD


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> So...who else is planning to grab 3 of there with me for some 7680x1440p @ 144hz + G-Sync Surround?!?!


You really need too much horse power GPU for this resolution @144 hz


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> I am! I just missed the instock this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep refreshing acer newegg and amazon hoping!
> 
> Currently using Catleaps, and I can only have 2 monitors running due to titan X only having 1 DVI-D port, and only 2 titan X's xD


Lol, awesome! I think you can stop F5'ing, though...Acer has a ton of backorders to fill already. I called and they said to check back around April 1 for more stock. I'm super excited about this monitor, but I don't feel rushed to get it at the moment, lol.


----------



## StarDragon

We're sorry but XB270HU BPRZ WQHD with NVIDIA G-SYNC is currently out of stock and cannot be added to your cart. We apologize for any inconvenience.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lol, awesome! I think you can stop F5'ing, though...Acer has a ton of backorders to fill already. I called and they said to check back around April 1 for more stock. I'm super excited about this monitor, but I don't feel rushed to get it at the moment, lol.


Aye, I feel a bit rushed sadly, due to having to use catleaps with DVI-D ports which cause me to have to use surround for 2 monitors. Everything full screens in the middle of both monitors, its driving me mad.

I can't just activate both monitors and keep sli running, its annoying as hell right now xD


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> You really need too much horse power GPU for this resolution @144 hz


Lol, of course. G-Sync is going to help in Surround, regardless.


----------



## keithian

I decided on Tuesday to order from one of Acer partners called PCM. I have no idea if they are good or how reliable they are, but I figured being an Acer partner couldnt be horrible lol. Anyway, they were the cheapest I think at $735 plus free FedEx ground shipping. Just sales tax is added depending on your state. They said no more than a couple of weeks and have it set up to drop ship to me, but who knows, I may get it sooner as it says "in process" whatever that means rather than backordered . I can wait to mid April as I just ordered my new Falcon Northwest Tiki with a Titan X. That won't be here until early April anyway.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keithian*
> 
> I decided on Tuesday to order from one of Acer partners called PCM. I have no idea if they are good or how reliable they are, but I figured being an Acer partner couldnt be horrible lol. Anyway, they were the cheapest I think at $735 plus free FedEx ground shipping. Just sales tax is added depending on your state. They said no more than a couple of weeks and have it set up to drop ship to me, but who knows, I may get it sooner as it says "in process" whatever that means rather than backordered . I can wait to mid April as I just ordered my new Falcon Northwest Tiki with a Titan X. That won't be here until early April anyway.


damn how can you sleep

checking my shopblt order every hour even tho i know nothing will change cant imagine a whole new rig


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keithian*
> 
> I decided on Tuesday to order from one of Acer partners called PCM. I have no idea if they are good or how reliable they are, but I figured being an Acer partner couldnt be horrible lol. Anyway, they were the cheapest I think at $735 plus free FedEx ground shipping. Just sales tax is added depending on your state. They said no more than a couple of weeks and have it set up to drop ship to me, but who knows, I may get it sooner as it says "in process" whatever that means rather than backordered . I can wait to mid April as I just ordered my new Falcon Northwest Tiki with a Titan X. That won't be here until early April anyway.


How can they fit a TITAN X in that tiki?
How can they cool a CPU and a high end GPU in that tiki?


----------



## keithian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricindem*
> 
> damn how can you sleep
> 
> checking my shopblt order every hour even tho i know nothing will change cant imagine a whole new rig


lol Im very patient. I'm waiting for Witcher 3 anyway and they give you a free code for Witcher 3 for getting a 900 series or Titan X .


----------



## keithian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How can they fit a TITAN X in that tiki?
> How can they cool a CPU and a high end GPU in that tiki?


Falcon Northwest is the best. They said its no issue and I believe them . They have a very very strong reputation.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How can they fit a TITAN X in that tiki?
> How can they cool a CPU and a high end GPU in that tiki?


----------



## keithian

Here is the config I ordered:

1 CHASSIS KIT - TIKI 1.0FNW-TIKI.1.01

2 METALLIC LOGO PLATE - SILVER COLORSSICON2.MLP-S1

3 GRANITE BASE - ABSOLUTE BLACKFNW-TGB-BLK1

4 SILVERSTONE SX600-G TIKI POWER SUPPLYSS-SX600-G1

5 ASUS Z97I PLUS ITX MOTHERBOARDAS-Z97IPLUS1

6 INTEL CORE I7 4790K 4GHZ DEVIL'S CANYONINTCI74790K1

7 PROCESSOR OVERCLOCK - NONEFNW-O/C-OFF1

8 ASETEK 120MM LIQUID COOLER 550LCASTK-G4550LC1

9 G.SKILL 8GB 1866MHZ DDR3 - RIPJAWSGS-8GB1866RS2

10 EVGA GEFORCE GTX TITAN X - 12GBNVGTXTITANX_299 1

11 INTEGRATED AUDIOMB-AUDIO1

12 INTEGRATED NETWORKINGMB-NETWORK1

13 MICRON M600 SSD - 1TBMI-M600.10241

14 TEAC DVW28SSBM3 SLIM SATA DVDRW SLOT LDTEA-DVW28SSBM31

15 SOFTWARE - WINDOWS 7 PROFESSIONALFNW-MSWIN70PRO 1

16 WARRANTY - PARTS/LABOR - 3 YEARTIKIW1

17 FALCON OVERNIGHT SERVICE - 1 YEARFNWONS1 1

18 SR 1

19 SHIPPING - UPS GROUND - RESIDENTIALSH-UPSGRES 1

20 SHIPPING - DELIVERY SIGNATURE REQUIREDSH-ADDSIGNATURE 1

21 SR 1

22 PROMO - WITCHER 3 COUPON / NVIDIANV-WITCH3PROMO 1


----------



## dubldwn

Back in stock at the Acer store! Got one!!

EDIT: +rep to Swolern for $80 off.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Back in stock at the Acer store! Got one!!


Ditto!! Two Day Shipping and cancelling my ShopBLT order as the rep I spoke with there said they have no idea when they're getting them in-stock


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Back in stock at the Acer store! Got one!!


same

used the discount too came out to 800 flat


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Ditto!! Two Day Shipping and cancelling my ShopBLT order as the rep I spoke with there said they have no idea when they're getting them in-stock


Next day shipping is only $10 more.


----------



## LordVarian

Wish i could order from Acer. Still have $450 Credit with Newegg, so i'm waiting for them to get it


----------



## jcde7ago

OMG those lying punks at Acer telling me none in stock until April 1st...good thing I was checking this thread...GOT ONE, AND SPRUNG FOR NEXT DAY SHIPPING....WOOHOO!!!

Was going to get 3, but told myself to hold off and wait, make sure the quality is there ordering from Acer direct and not dealing with returning multiple monitors....

If the quality checks out, i'll order 2 more, but for now...1 will do. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Swolern

Who is the baller ordering 3 of these beasts??

$240 off with discount code. + Free shipping.


----------



## StarDragon

Just got 3 of them!!

240$ Discount with the code!! Thanks for that code!

I only saw 2 day shipping available, so I chose that.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricindem*
> 
> same
> 
> used the discount too came out to 800 flat


I don't think code worked for me. Came out to $822 Flat, but I don't care as grabbing it sooner is more important to me.

I just HOPE that it's real and will be fullfilled soon, as "In Stock" means they have it and ready to ship.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> I don't think code worked for me. Came out to $822 Flat, but I don't care as grabbing it sooner is more important to me.
> 
> I just HOPE that it's real and will be fullfilled soon, as "In Stock" means they have it and ready to ship.


same im not canceling my shopblt order until i see a fulfillment/shipping confirmation

the account i have it all on wont change for both anyway


----------



## StarDragon

240$ discount covered all tax and shipping







.

+ a little bit extra.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 240$ discount covered all tax and shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> + a little bit extra.


+1 for savvy shopping


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricindem*
> 
> same im not canceling my shopblt order until i see a fulfillment/shipping confirmation
> 
> the account i have it all on wont change for both anyway


I'd check with your bank.

I've been charged with a status of "Pending"


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Just got 3 of them!!
> 
> 240$ Discount with the code!! Thanks for that code!
> 
> I only saw 2 day shipping available, so I chose that.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Just got 3 of them!!
> 
> 240$ Discount with the code!! Thanks for that code!
> 
> I only saw 2 day shipping available, so I chose that.


same i only saw 2 day shipping







, $807 with discount


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*


Lmao

- Will post updates when shipping confirmation comes in.


----------



## Rayman1968

Have any of you guys that ordered today received a confirmation email from Acer? They haven't sent me anything...


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> I'd check with your bank.
> 
> I've been charged with a status of "Pending"


nah nothing from them


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> Have any of you guys that ordered today received a confirmation email from Acer? They haven't sent me anything...


I got an order confirmation within a minute or 2 of placing my order.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> Have any of you guys that ordered today received a confirmation email from Acer? They haven't sent me anything...


i got the confirmation just a couple minutes after the order submitted

the acer site still says my order is entirely unsubmitted tho


----------



## wholeeo

Freaking Acer site feels overloaded. Can't get my order placed.









edit: Ordered.


----------



## BuzzinDSM

In for one with 2 day shipping. $798.19

Card was charged and received

This is to inform you that your order has been submitted and is currently being processed. You will receive another email with the details of your order within 48 hours.


----------



## jcde7ago

Dammit, now I feel like I should pull the trigger on 2 more for surround, just so I can take advantage of the promo code, which may not work after today....just in case....sigh.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> I got an order confirmation within a minute or 2 of placing my order.


I got mine REALL quick too, but I can't see the status on the website


----------



## sk3tch

Ordered around 9:30AM Central this morning. I received two emails (just showing part of the title as it has my order # in it):

"Acer - Order Submitted" ... immediately
"Acer - Order Confirmation" ... about 3 hours later

I suspect I'll get a shipping notice later today.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Ordered around 9:30AM Central this morning. I received two emails (just showing part of the title as it has my order # in it):
> 
> "Acer - Order Submitted" ... immediately
> "Acer - Order Confirmation" ... about 3 hours later
> 
> I suspect I'll get a shipping notice later today.


i think their e-store was having some probs yesterday and last night

the twitter mentioned something about having their commerce team doing maintenance bc ppl couldnt place backorders either


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Dammit, now I feel like I should pull the trigger on 2 more for surround, just so I can take advantage of the promo code, which may not work after today....just in case....sigh.


Sign in to your account on the Acer site. Put the monitor in your cart and go to the end of the checkout process, but dont buy. Acer will send you an additional code via email for 10% + FS. Doesnt seem to expire.


----------



## jcde7ago

Okay, pulled the trigger on 2 more for Surround....all next day shipping. My coworker tried ordering one, and said it rejected the coupon code for him...so I think I absolutely lucked out and just got it in before they disabled the coupon code, exactly like i was suspecting may happen...which is what caused me to get the other 2, lol. Whew!!!


----------



## Revengeofbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricindem*
> 
> i got the confirmation just a couple minutes after the order submitted
> 
> the acer site still says my order is entirely unsubmitted tho


I received both my confirmation email and on the Acer website it shows:

Order Number Order Date Status
xxxxxxxxxxx 3/24/2015 Order in Process

I didn't, however, get to use the coupon because I ordered before I saw it last night.. and their cancellation policy says you can cancel the day-of (unless back ordered). I think I may talk to one of their reps to see if they can add the discount or do an immediate cancel/reorder over the phone... worth a try for $80!


----------



## Asmodian

Monitor Ordered!









Thanks for the discount code. $80 off was great.









Only $15 extra for two day instead of ground shipping too. I hope mine is as good as TFTCentral's.


----------



## wholeeo

Hopefully I get it before the weekend, or Saturday the latest.









Now watch this monitor show up at my local Micro Center.


----------



## BCShak

Just got off with the Rep (Chrissy)

She said this has been a HOT monitor!!









They're gone as soon as they're in.

But GOOD NEWS!! They're actually IN STOCK as in available. So for those of us that put in the order, it should be at our door by next week.


----------



## Rayman1968

I called Acer to confirm my order since I didn't receive an email, and also decided to bump the shipping up to 2 day. After we went through that hassle, I find out the warehouse it's shipping from is in So Cal, about 100 miles from me. Paid $15 extra bucks for nothing, lol...

Oh well, at least I snagged one.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> I called Acer to confirm my order since I didn't receive an email, and also decided to bump the shipping up to 2 day. After we went through that hassle, I find out the warehouse it's shipping from is in So Cal, about 100 miles from me. Paid $15 extra bucks for nothing, lol...
> 
> Oh well, ay least I snagged one.


OK I feel better about ground now (ordered so fast I didn't even look!) Wasn't sure if I should call to change it but I assume it's around Long Beach so everything should be 2-day down here in So-Cal anyway.

They let you use the code over the phone?


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> I called Acer to confirm my order since I didn't receive an email, and also decided to bump the shipping up to 2 day. After we went through that hassle, I find out the warehouse it's shipping from is in So Cal, about 100 miles from me. Paid $15 extra bucks for nothing, lol...
> 
> Oh well, ay least I snagged one.


I've ordered stuff that was 8 miles from me and took longer to get than a heavier item from Oregon!









That two day guarantee is very helpful, and my PO said they actually handle those items better than Parcel or Priority, so hopefully less chance of DOA due to handling.

I'm getting anxious, it's still taking too long


----------



## jcde7ago

I put in next-day shipping for all 3 of mine, so hopefully if I get a shipping notification today, it actually means it's coming tomorrow, as i'm just in NorCal (assuming it ships from SoCal)....


----------



## ricindem

shopblt just sent an updated eta of 4/16

good news for anyone in cali they dont collect sales tax and have free shipping so you can defer your sales tax as a deduction from your annual taxes later on

im canceling mine tho since i got one from the acer store


----------



## Rayman1968

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> OK I feel better about ground now (ordered so fast I didn't even look!) Wasn't sure if I should call to change it but I assume it's around Long Beach so everything should be 2-day down here in So-Cal anyway.
> 
> They let you use the code over the phone?


Warehouse is in Ontario.

He asked me if I used a promo code and I just told him what it was and he applied it. They actually had to cancel the order I placed this morning and place another order (I made him make sure they had one in stock before he did this).


----------



## renaldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Monitor Ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the discount code. $80 off was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only $15 extra for two day instead of ground shipping too. I hope mine is as good as TFTCentral's.


how did you get the $80 discount?
and also did you placed the order from Acer store in this link?

http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300/parentCategoryID.66202400


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy*
> 
> how did you get the $80 discount?
> and also did you placed the order from Acer store in this link?
> 
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300/parentCategoryID.66202400


Yes, I ordered from that link. Pasted the code into the promo code box, hit "Update" next to that box, and ordered.


----------



## koc6

I got confirmation email from Acer, two days shipping


----------



## iluvkfc

Has anyone been able to buy it from other locations (e.g. Canada) or is it a US-only thing?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

I sincerely wish everyone who ordered from Acer good luck in not getting one with any problems. Because if you do, Acer's warranty is just as bad if not worse than Asus's warranty, i.e. extremely miserable.

Getting it the day it releases from Acer is just not worth it when it'll eventually hit stores and then you have a much better return policy in case you get one that does have problems. At least with a BnM or Amazon/Newegg, you can actually return it and try out a new one easily...


----------



## renaldy

I was just was chatting with ACER and they said the monitor it's only available thru ACER store and it's now available to buy. i already placed my order....here is the link

http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300/parentCategoryID.66202400


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I sincerely wish everyone who ordered from Acer good luck in not getting one with any problems. Because if you do, Acer's warranty is just as bad if not worse than Asus's warranty, i.e. extremely miserable.
> 
> Getting it the day it releases from Acer is just not worth it when it'll eventually hit stores and then you have a much better return policy in case you get one that does have problems. At least with a BnM or Amazon/Newegg, you can actually return it and try out a new one easily...


Word. Look at this terrible DP policy http://www.acer.co.in/ac/en/IN/content/dead-pixel


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Word. Look at this terrible DP policy http://www.acer.co.in/ac/en/IN/content/dead-pixel


Can you please refer to sellers with decent warranty?
Preferred to also support international orders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I sincerely wish everyone who ordered from Acer good luck in not getting one with any problems. Because if you do, Acer's warranty is just as bad if not worse than Asus's warranty, i.e. extremely miserable.
> 
> Getting it the day it releases from Acer is just not worth it when it'll eventually hit stores and then you have a much better return policy in case you get one that does have problems. At least with a BnM or Amazon/Newegg, you can actually return it and try out a new one easily...


How is Amazon's warranty?


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I sincerely wish everyone who ordered from Acer good luck in not getting one with any problems. Because if you do, Acer's warranty is just as bad if not worse than Asus's warranty, i.e. extremely miserable.
> 
> Getting it the day it releases from Acer is just not worth it when it'll eventually hit stores and then you have a much better return policy in case you get one that does have problems. At least with a BnM or Amazon/Newegg, you can actually return it and try out a new one easily...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Word. Look at this terrible DP policy http://www.acer.co.in/ac/en/IN/content/dead-pixel


I did my homework. Thanks for your concern, though!

http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/html/pbPage.returnsAndCancellations/ThemeID.35703000#faq1

15 day return policy from the store. Backed up by my AMEX. I'll be good RE: initial quality issues.


----------



## dubldwn

Exactly. If there's anything wrong with it I'll just return it. After having it a couple weeks.


----------



## jcde7ago

Just received a confirmation email for all 3 of my monitors less than an hour after ordering them. Status changed from "Order Submitted" to "Order in Process" as well.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Has anyone been able to buy it from other locations (e.g. Canada) or is it a US-only thing?


Acer store ships within US only.


----------



## Asmodian

Wow, only 1h 1m to get the confirmation email.









While not the best return policy it isn't too bad. I have to say over 19 dead pixels (extrapolating from the highest resolution quoted in their dead pixel polity) would be completely unacceptable, is that really all 13406-2 requires? That is very bad and I hope they would allow an exchange for some number below 19 dead pixels it the screen goes really bad in a year or two.









I am not sure how current that dead pixel link is though, it is strange they do not have any wide screen resolutions quoted. It looks like it hasn't been updated in 10 years.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Exactly. If there's anything wrong with it I'll just return it. After having it a couple weeks.


That's an issue with A LOT of electronic equipment.

With this monitor, you'd be lucky if you get a bad one and there's one in stock at the B&M that can be exchanged. And that still doesn't guarantee a good unit. My local MC kept outselling Swifts until 9 months after release. This monitor will take the new mantle and I'm not willing to wait 9 months. I've been without a monitor for 2 months, using a shoddy 26" 720p TV.

I'm placing my faith that monitors are good most of the time instead of likely faulty from the get go.


----------



## semicolin82

i stil havent received email confirmation on shipping. i received email confirmation on the order shortly after i placed it yesterday. when i spoke with with an acer rep this morning, they said the same thing. They had some in stock and they verified it was most likely shipping today. So people have actually received confirmation on shipping emails?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Can you please refer to sellers with decent warranty?
> Preferred to also support international orders.
> How is Amazon's warranty?


I don't have much knowledge about international orders, but amazon/newegg/ncix have excellent warranties/return policies.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semicolin82*
> 
> i stil havent received email confirmation on shipping. i received email confirmation on the order shortly after i placed it yesterday. when i spoke with with an acer rep this morning, they said the same thing. They had some in stock and they verified it was most likely shipping today. So people have actually received confirmation on shipping emails?


No one has received Shipping Confirmation emails yet; just Order Confirmation emails. Since DR Globaltech (Digital River) is the third party managing Acer-direct sales/orders, they won't ship until towards 4-5pm Pacific time. They're the same third party Nvidia uses for direct sales, like what happened with my Titan Xs.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> HEADS UP GUYS!!!
> 
> I just purchased the monitor at the Acer site.
> 
> Found a discount code that worked!
> 
> 10%OFF, Took $80 off for me.
> 
> CODE: *SeizeTheIdea*
> 
> Only a few monitors left!!
> 
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300
> 
> GO GO GO GO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Wow, sold out in less than 10 minutes, OOS now.


Placed an order for mine. The code took care of taxes, ground shipping, and 15 bucks that stay on my account.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I did my homework. Thanks for your concern, though!
> 
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/html/pbPage.returnsAndCancellations/ThemeID.35703000#faq1
> 
> 15 day return policy from the store. Backed up by my AMEX. I'll be good RE: initial quality issues.


Same, based Amex FTW.


----------



## HyperMatrix

ETA for other shops looks to be April 9th.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I don't have much knowledge about international orders, but amazon/newegg/ncix have excellent warranties/return policies.


Thanks.
Newegg does not ship nor accept orders with non us issued credit cards so it's out.
Amazon is good but i am unsure of their warranty (hopefully will never need to use it)
I am not sure about NCIX though but, linus is cool









When is the expected arrival dates for all of those orders?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Thanks.
> Newegg does not ship nor accept orders with non us issued credit cards so it's out.
> Amazon is good but i am unsure of their warranty (hopefully will never need to use it)
> I am not sure about NCIX though but, linus is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the expected arrival dates for all of those orders?


The rep told me 1-2 days. I'm hoping it ships tonight, but we will see.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Thanks.
> Newegg does not ship nor accept orders with non us issued credit cards so it's out.
> Amazon is good but i am unsure of their warranty (hopefully will never need to use it)
> I am not sure about NCIX though but, linus is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the expected arrival dates for all of those orders?


Hopefully they arrive within the next week or two. NCIX has a zero dead pixel policy with their express coverage.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Placed an order for mine. The code took care of taxes, ground shipping, and 15 bucks that stay on my account.


Somebody pinch me am i dreaming?!
Did i just bought an acer xb with an $80 discount that paid the taxes and 2 day shipping?


----------



## barsh90

Back in stock. I'm pulling the trigger.

*fingers crossed* I hope i don't get any dead pixels or screen bleeding.


----------



## mrgamer81

Mine has been shipped out today, just hope i don't get one with dead pixels. Acer sure have bad dead pixel policy, it just means that lot of these screens is going to have dead pixels.


----------



## Zelo

Just ordered one from acer!! Pretty excited.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The rep told me 1-2 days. I'm hoping it ships tonight, but we will see.


So, in 1 to 2 days we will be seeing pictures and user feedback.
Good


----------



## semicolin82

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Mine has been shipped out today, just hope i don't get one with dead pixels. Acer sure have bad dead pixel policy, it just means that lot of these screens is going to have dead pixels.


Did you get a confirmation shipping email? when did you purchase yours??


----------



## mrgamer81

I live in EU (Denmark ) got mine from alternate.de


----------



## semicolin82

ah. awesome and lucky! let us know what happens!


----------



## mrgamer81

I will.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Acer store ships within US only.


Oh well, at least I will be able to inform myself a bit better before buying this when it eventually drops at some stores around here.


----------



## vladz

Just keep posting your feedbacks guys because im gonna grab one the acer xb270hu.

I wish this thread will not become a horror story like happened on asus rog swift thread. Anyway i give up my rog swift because of pixel inversion :-(


----------



## BaronOvHell

Looking to hear thoughts on the stand/base from anyone who has had a ROG or recent Benq.


----------



## wholeeo

Just got an email from Acer stating my order is on backorder.







Oh well.
Quote:


> Thank you for shopping at the Acer Store. Unfortunately, due to heavy demand, one or more of the products you ordered is currently out of stock and could not be shipped. The item(s) has been placed on back order and will be shipped as soon as stock becomes available.
> 
> You will receive another email notification when your order has actually shipped. We will not charge you until the product actually ships. If you have questions about your order, please visit the FAQ or My Profile section of the Acer Store. Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just got an email from Acer stating my order is on backorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.


It seems like their supply goes in and out of stock on an hourly basis. I was told yesterday 10 minutes after they announced it as available that it was sold out and that I was backordering. Since then, I've heard that it's in stock, back ordered, out of stock, back in stock etc so who knows.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> It seems like their supply goes in and out of stock on an hourly basis. I was told yesterday 10 minutes after they announced it as available that it was sold out and that I was backordering. Since then, I've heard that it's in stock, back ordered, out of stock, back in stock etc so who knows.


Weird thing is they state they don't charge until they ship but my card was charged though pending. Not sure if it's just to make sure the funds are available or not.


----------



## Revengeofbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Weird thing is they state they don't charge until they ship but my card was charged though pending. Not sure if it's just to make sure the funds are available or not.


Yep, same with my credit card. Ordered yesterday evening and I haven't been told its on back order yet so I am hoping mine is going through.


----------



## Raxus

Ordered one. I'll compare it to the ASUS swift


----------



## Raxus

also this coupon code works for 10% off. I tried to find the one posted earlier in the thread but I couldnt.

SeizeTheIdea

also let it sit in my cart until the automated chat system offered me free shipping.

$763.19 shipped.


----------



## StarDragon

I think you guys just crushed my dreams of my monitors being sent out today xD.

I called Acer to try to go to overnight shipping he said I couldn't change my order as they were already processed.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> We are asking peoples personal opinions because reviews get cherry picked samples alot of times on monitors. So we are waiting to see if they are quality across the board or alot of variance.


I ordered literally 30 mins before you did. I haven't received a backordered email yet...


----------



## Rayman1968

I just received a backorder notification email.

What a crock!!

And the website shows them in stock!!


----------



## offshell

So I'm planning to try to use this monitor with two computers and because of the lack of ports I originally looked into display port kvm type solutions but didn't find much and what I did find was expensive. I don't want to have to be digging around behind/under the monitor everytime I want to switch, so I was thinking I could just get a small display port extension M/F and swap the cables into the extension. I'm assuming I just need to make sure to get a display port 1.2 or 4k compatible extension to handle [email protected]?


----------



## Asmodian

I got an on backorder email as well, ordered 12:20 PM PDT today.









I hope the new stock gets in soon.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I got an on backorder email as well, ordered 12:20 PM PDT today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the new stock gets in soon.


i havent gotten any back order notification but i got mine in at 11:44am


----------



## dubldwn

Wow I didn't get a backorder e-mail...so, there was like a 15 minute window between like 11:40 and 11:55 PST...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> So I'm planning to try to use this monitor with two computers and because of the lack of ports I originally looked into display port kvm type solutions but didn't find much and what I did find was expensive. I don't want to have to be digging around behind/under the monitor everytime I want to switch, so I was thinking I could just get a small display port extension M/F and swap the cables into the extension. I'm assuming I just need to make sure to get a display port 1.2 or 4k compatible extension to handle [email protected]?


Hey if you find a good solution to this maybe post it here because I'm in the same situation. I'll look for kvm's too.

EDIT: a quick look around makes me think that product doesn't exist. I guess I'll see what the swift people were doing.


----------



## StarDragon

Yep ordered 1148 pdt and no backorder mail yet


----------



## Rayman1968

I first ordered the monitor at 7:30 am (pacific time). When I called back at 12:05 pm to change the shipping, the guy put me on hold for several minutes while he called two different people and assured me a monitor would ship for my new order number. I specifically told him if there was any chance of me losing the monitor NOT to change my order.

'Russell' will be getting a phone call from me tomorrow. Grrrr....


----------



## vlps5122

12:50 PDT and no backorder email


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Wow I didn't get a backorder e-mail...so, there was like a 15 minute window between like 11:40 and 11:55 PST...
> Hey if you find a good solution to this maybe post it here because I'm in the same situation. I'll look for kvm's too.
> 
> EDIT: a quick look around makes me think that product doesn't exist. I guess I'll see what the swift people were doing.


http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?112076-4K-Compatible-KVM-Switch is what I stumbled into when looking before.


----------



## Zelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> I first ordered the monitor at 7:30 am (pacific time). When I called back at 12:05 pm to change the shipping, the guy put me on hold for several minutes while he called two different people and assured me a monitor would ship for my new order number. I specifically told him if there was any chance of me losing the monitor NOT to change my order.
> 
> 'Russell' will be getting a phone call from me tomorrow. Grrrr....


It's probably an automated email, I wouldn't worry about it..


----------



## DrunkenMonkies

Looks like some of you saved me from spending ~$1470 today! Might wait a bit, at least to see how many others get backorder emails as I'm already behind the curve so no rush now. Acer is going to make me spend way to much upgrading to be able to run 1440p I think. More like pushing me off the fence.


----------



## dubldwn

Haha ok got my backordered email. Sucks.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Haha ok got my backordered email. Sucks.


Me too, knew it was too good to be true. Everyone ordering, while I'm on break. I get home and holy mother of god, they are in stock. Order goes through, I feel like a million dollars, then my bubble gets busted with the backorder email.


----------



## Rayman1968

To the Acer headquarters!!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> To the Acer headquarters!!


well mine did get backordered as well... sigh. maybe its a good thing since i would rather order from Amazon if possible. although they wouldn't have the 10% off...


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> well mine did get backordered as well... sigh. maybe its a good thing since i would rather order from Amazon if possible. although they wouldn't have the 10% off...


Or better, i think im going to hold on till newegg has them in stock. Newegg doesn't charge tax for my state and since i have newegg premier i may expedited shipping free of charge. All for $800 flat.


----------



## keithian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Or better, i think im going to hold on till newegg has them in stock. Newegg doesn't charge tax for my state and since i have newegg premier i may expedited shipping free of charge. All for $800 flat.


Thats about what mine came out to, but due to the free shipping not the tax


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keithian*
> 
> Thats about what mine came out to, but due to the free shipping not the tax


However, newegg is better with RMAs. They offer free shippings on returns as well. Whereas acer you pay the shipping and their dead pixel policy sucks. It was a good thing it went backordered. I will cancel my order and just wait for newegg to have it in stock.


----------



## keithian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> However, newegg is better with RMAs. They offer free shippings on returns as well. Whereas acer you pay the shipping and their dead pixel policy sucks. It was a good thing it went backordered. I will cancel my order and just wait for newegg to have it in stock.


I didn't order from Acer, I have my order 'in process' with PCM, one of their online partners. I figured in process probably means a couple of weeks. They are within driving distance of my home in Southern California so I know when it does ship I'll get it fast. They don't offer free shipping back, but the replacement product shipping is paid by them. Other than that, they have a pretty standard return policy, 30 days unopened, following the manufacturer warranty, if damaged notify us with x days, blah blah blah. I can handle that


----------



## Rikuo

Just put in my order. Hope i dont get a backorder email









Now i just need to wait for Skylake & My pc will be done for a long time.


----------



## Rikuo

Just got an email saying its backordered


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Just got an email saying its backordered


same thing here


----------



## Swolern

Damn Acer!! I got back ordered also. So much for overnight shipping







At least they better refund that!

Did anyone's order get further processed or shipped?


----------



## jcde7ago

Honestly, I think they backordered _*everyone.*_ On Reddit and other forums, most people were also backordered. I actually don't even think that anyone who ordered outside of the 7am~ PDT opening window has a successful shipment notification.

This is likely just to buy them processing + shipping time. I'd be really surprised if most of us didn't have our monitors within the next 3-4 business days (at least, anyone who ordered Overnight or 2-day shipping).

Then again...I could be totally wrong... in which case, i'm going to ask for my overnight shipping costs back...


----------



## semicolin82

I ordered Tuesday at 5 pm CST. I reciever order confirmation but that's it. No shipping confirmation or back order email. I've called twice and they said its good to go. Second call said it takes up to 48 hours to ship. So hopefully I will get confirmation tomorrow.


----------



## ricindem

i never got a back order email but the order is also mysteriously missing from my order page now too

i think that happened to other people and then it came back as processed right?


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semicolin82*
> 
> I ordered Tuesday at 5 pm CST. I reciever order confirmation but that's it. No shipping confirmation or back order email. I've called twice and they said its good to go. Second call said it takes up to 48 hours to ship. So hopefully I will get confirmation tomorrow.


I ordered at 3:27 pm CST apparently and am in the same situation. I will say when the order didn't show up in the online system earlier I called and they said "it should be shipping today", but yeah who knows. I didn't receive any shipping confirmation yet.


----------



## StarDragon

My 3 monitors are shipped!!!

Got tracking numbers for all 3 + they shipped today,their ETA is 3-27-15!!!!

I will get them before the weekend!
















EDIT: Ordered today around 11:48 PDT

EDIT EDIT: Shipped from Temple, TX Shows they were picked up @ 3:30 PM local.


----------



## vlps5122

Just got shipping confirmation. I ordered at 12:50 pm pdt


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> My 3 monitors are shipped!!!
> 
> Got tracking numbers for all 3 + they shipped today,their ETA is 3-27-15!!!!
> 
> I will get them before the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ordered today around 11:48 PDT
> 
> EDIT EDIT: Shipped from Temple, TX Shows they were picked up @ 3:30 PM local.


Nice!!!









But LOL, what the heck...I just checked, my order was placed at 11:46AM PDT, for overnight shipping, so before yours....crossing my fingers that I get a shipping notification shortly...


----------



## electro2u

Man I'm excited for you guys. Hope everyone gets great panels. I'm gonna stick with my catleap til she dies I think but I would love to pick one of these up if when it goes tits up.


----------



## ricindem

ya just got shipping notification too

man speak of the devil w my previous post ya?


----------



## ricindem

seems it requires a signature

at least acer was thoughtful in that regard

my last monitor came in its display box and was just left on my porch


----------



## DrunkenMonkies

Have 2 in my cart, shows them Out of Stock now....yet the free ground shipping live chat promo just popped for me. Wonder if I can still order and just have it filled once they are back in stock? Might try....Free shipping plus the 10% off is really hard to pass up.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenMonkies*
> 
> Had 2 in my cart, shows them Out of Stock now....yet the free ground shipping live chat promo just popped for me. Wonder if I can still order and just have it filled once they are back in stock? Might try....Free shipping plus the 10% off is really hard to pass up.


I'd jump on it if it were available through the Canadian Acer store. But unfortunately the 10% discount code doesn't work there. And I guess more importantly, they've not had any in stock.







144Hz GSYNC IPS excites me. Back to your question...it may just place you on the backorder list. Worth a shot.


----------



## vladz

I hope no bad issues like a rog swift ex. Pixel inversion,text garble,flickering etc...

Just waiting the amazon or newegg to have stock


----------



## Dorito Bandit

*Apparently, there's overnight delivery and over fence delivery!*


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> *Apparently, there's overnight delivery and over fence delivery!*


Good god..


----------



## koc6

OK, now i must set in front of my door waiting for my monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> *Apparently, there's overnight delivery and over fence delivery!*


OK, now i must set in the front of my door waiting for my monitor.


----------



## Killa Cam

oh my god I don't check this thread for a day and miss this opportunity. will be refreshing Acer webpage like a mugg


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> OK, now i must set in front of my door waiting for my monitor.
> OK, now i must set in the front of my door waiting for my monitor.


You gotta catch it when he throws it!


----------



## dgrPhotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> *Apparently, there's overnight delivery and over fence delivery!*


Maybe he threw in on a nice soft bush?


----------



## Stars

My Acer just arrived.

Dude this fkn Monitor is amazing.

+ Ive noticed no inversed Pixels effect after testing it for around 30 min now. I used to notice inversed pixel effect really fast on the Asus PG278Q.

+ I couldnt notice any flickering, which ppl reported with some Asus PG278Q monitors, but then again my Asus didnt have noticable flickering as well

+ the antiglare coating isnt as aggressive as the Asus one and is way easier on the eyes

+ the viewing angles are surprisingly better than I thought they would be, considering the size of the monitor and the AHVA technology, which is quite new atm?

+ the color upgrade is great compared to the Asus PG

+ ive noticed no input lag so far. There was something off with the Asus, it didnt feel quite responsive to me, I cant point the finger to it, but somethign felt off about it when I moved the mouse. This was one of the reasons I sold the Asus last year. Again, I cant notice any of that with the Acer.

+ no dead pixels on my Acer

Only things I found on Asus better was:

- the matte monitor bezel and it was a little thinner and compared to the display itself the bezel was even. On the acer the display is like 1 cm lower than the bezel.

- the menu navigation was faster and more comfortable with the small joystick and super fast menu navigation on the Asus

but those 2 points are kinda insignificant to me, because the functionality+IQ is most important to me and this is where the Acer shines!

*Why couldnt they have a monitor like this like 5 years ago?*

Now I need a 55" 120hz or 144hz TV that is as responsive as this monitor and ofcourse with Gsync of Freesync technology inside.

I guess we're finally there guys, where you dont have to scrifice IQ on a gaming monitor in order to have fast response times.

The next possible upgrade after this can only be an OLED gaming monitor with like 240hz but untill then, the AHVA/IPS will do its job just fine.

After all it seems like the inversed pixel effect / screen door effect (or whatever it is that ppl notice on the ASUS PG278Q) is related to overdrive implementation. I guess it could also be avoided on the Asus.

Also I can confirm that at 144hz the image is absolutely stable and error free. There are no weird horizontal scanlines which I used to have with BenQ monitors just a clear perfect picture, same in videos/games.


----------



## semicolin82

Received confirmation. Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Raxus

My order got backordered. Called the sales support number and asked for an eta. The representative said it could be a couple of weeks. Went ahead and canceled considering retail sites should have them by then.


----------



## wholeeo

Guess I'll be calling Acer to change shipping method back to Ground. Only reason I did the overnight was so that I could hopefully get it before the weekend.









I'll keep my order open with them until I have another avenue.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> My order got backordered. Called the sales support number and asked for an eta. The representative said it could be a couple of weeks. Went ahead and canceled considering retail sites should have them by then.


I called them as well and they didn't know what was going on except, "It's backordered, you can call GOFKURSLF to cancel"

They knew there would be High Demand for this monitor and that some people would even order more than one. Shame on them for giving us such high hopes and then breaking bad.

At least they told us sooner rather than later. Now I have to see if I can get my line spot back on ShopBLT


----------



## BuzzinDSM

Why make it available on the site if it's back ordered?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> I called them as well and they didn't know what was going on except, "It's backordered, you can call GOFKURSLF to cancel"
> 
> They knew there would be High Demand for this monitor and that some people would even order more than one. Shame on them for giving us such high hopes and then breaking bad.
> 
> At least they told us sooner rather than later. Now I have to see if I can get my line spot back on ShopBLT


I'm kinda relieved considering all the backlight bleed issues this model seems to be having. I think I'll wait it out and see what some people think, since I have no idea what ACER rma process is like. Although time consuming I've always received a working product back from Asus RMAs.


----------



## Zelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzzinDSM*
> 
> Why make it available on the site if it's back ordered?


Because they want to take orders even when the product is not available.

I got the good ol' backorder email myself.. Chatted to a rep and he said it will ship when it comes back in stock. If it hits Amazon before then I'm going to cancel and grab it at Amazon.


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> My Acer just arrived.
> 
> Dude this fkn Monitor is amazing.
> 
> + Ive noticed no inversed Pixels effect after testing it for around 30 min now. I used to notice inversed pixel effect really fast on the Asus PG278Q.
> 
> + I couldnt notice any flickering, which ppl reported with some Asus PG278Q monitors, but then again my Asus didnt have noticable flickering as well
> 
> + the antiglare coating isnt as aggressive as the Asus one and is way easier on the eyes
> 
> + the viewing angles are surprisingly better than I thought they would be, considering the size of the monitor and the AHVA technology, which is quite new atm?
> 
> + the color upgrade is great compared to the Asus PG
> 
> + ive noticed no input lag so far. There was something off with the Asus, it didnt feel quite responsive to me, I cant point the finger to it, but somethign felt off about it when I moved the mouse. This was one of the reasons I sold the Asus last year. Again, I cant notice any of that with the Acer.
> 
> + no dead pixels on my Acer
> 
> Only things I found on Asus better was:
> 
> - the matte monitor bezel and it was a little thinner and compared to the display itself the bezel was even. On the acer the display is like 1 cm lower than the bezel.
> 
> - the menu navigation was faster and more comfortable with the small joystick and super fast menu navigation on the Asus
> 
> but those 2 points are kinda insignificant to me, because the functionality+IQ is most important to me and this is where the Acer shines!
> 
> *Why couldnt they have a monitor like this like 5 years ago?*
> 
> Now I need a 55" 120hz or 144hz TV that is as responsive as this monitor and ofcourse with Gsync of Freesync technology inside.
> 
> I guess we're finally there guys, where you dont have to scrifice IQ on a gaming monitor in order to have fast response times.
> 
> The next possible upgrade after this can only be an OLED gaming monitor with like 240hz but untill then, the AHVA/IPS will do its job just fine.
> 
> After all it seems like the inversed pixel effect / screen door effect (or whatever it is that ppl notice on the ASUS PG278Q) is related to overdrive implementation. I guess it could also be avoided on the Asus.
> 
> Also I can confirm that at 144hz the image is absolutely stable and error free. There are no weird horizontal scanlines which I used to have with BenQ monitors just a clear perfect picture, same in videos/games.


My only concern is ips glow. Have you played any dark games or seen any dark scenes in a movie or video? It all sounds good so far, but I play a lot of dark games and ips glow would ruin it.

Also of anyone can test 3d vision thatd be great. If this had that, and blacks are on par with the vg278h or better, im def getting this.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> My only concern is ips glow. Have you played any dark games or seen any dark scenes in a movie or video? It all sounds good so far, but I play a lot of dark games and ips glow would ruin it.
> 
> Also of anyone can test 3d vision thatd be great. If this had that, and blacks are on par with the vg278h or better, im def getting this.


Dont think it has 3d vision.


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My Acer just arrived.
> 
> Dude this fkn Monitor is amazing.
> 
> + Ive noticed no inversed Pixels effect after testing it for around 30 min now. I used to notice inversed pixel effect really fast on the Asus PG278Q.
> 
> + I couldnt notice any flickering, which ppl reported with some Asus PG278Q monitors, but then again my Asus didnt have noticable flickering as well
> 
> + the antiglare coating isnt as aggressive as the Asus one and is way easier on the eyes
> 
> + the viewing angles are surprisingly better than I thought they would be, considering the size of the monitor and the AHVA technology, which is quite new atm?
> 
> + the color upgrade is great compared to the Asus PG
> 
> + ive noticed no input lag so far. There was something off with the Asus, it didnt feel quite responsive to me, I cant point the finger to it, but somethign felt off about it when I moved the mouse. This was one of the reasons I sold the Asus last year. Again, I cant notice any of that with the Acer.
> 
> + no dead pixels on my Acer
> 
> Only things I found on Asus better was:
> 
> - the matte monitor bezel and it was a little thinner and compared to the display itself the bezel was even. On the acer the display is like 1 cm lower than the bezel.
> 
> - the menu navigation was faster and more comfortable with the small joystick and super fast menu navigation on the Asus
> 
> but those 2 points are kinda insignificant to me, because the functionality+IQ is most important to me and this is where the Acer shines!
> 
> *Why couldnt they have a monitor like this like 5 years ago?*
> 
> Now I need a 55" 120hz or 144hz TV that is as responsive as this monitor and ofcourse with Gsync of Freesync technology inside.
> 
> I guess we're finally there guys, where you dont have to scrifice IQ on a gaming monitor in order to have fast response times.
> 
> The next possible upgrade after this can only be an OLED gaming monitor with like 240hz but untill then, the AHVA/IPS will do its job just fine.
> 
> After all it seems like the inversed pixel effect / screen door effect (or whatever it is that ppl notice on the ASUS PG278Q) is related to overdrive implementation. I guess it could also be avoided on the Asus.
> 
> Also I can confirm that at 144hz the image is absolutely stable and error free. There are no weird horizontal scanlines which I used to have with BenQ monitors just a clear perfect picture, same in videos/games.


Any complaints with the backlighting or glow and do you notice any difference in motion blur? The only flickering talk I saw anywhere was related to ULMB. If you tried ULMB at 100hz you still don't notice any flickering?


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> My only concern is ips glow. Have you played any dark games or seen any dark scenes in a movie or video? It all sounds good so far, but I play a lot of dark games and ips glow would ruin it.
> 
> Also of anyone can test 3d vision thatd be great. If this had that, and blacks are on par with the vg278h or better, im def getting this.


The glow also occurs on TN panels - but is usually masked by aggressive anti-glare coating. The only way to combat this is to simply sit further from the screen - about 1.5-2ft away.

Another thing youc an do is to use bias lighting (light behind the monitor) its a trick that home theatre enthusiasts do to increase contrast, blacks seem blacker.

If you can - watch movies on a plasma/oled or an hdtv with decent black levels - these monitors usually dont have the best black performance. I believe this particular monitor has black level measured at 0.12cd/m2 while something like the panasonic st50 is measured at 0.005cd/m2


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Dont think it has 3d vision.


I thought as long as the monitor is true 120hz and uses dual dvi or displayport it could do 3d vision. But i could be wrong.
Would be incredible if it and did it well.


----------



## XKaan

A couple weeks I can deal with - going to keep my order with Acer for now.


----------



## wholeeo

Called Acer to change my shipping from overnight to ground. They said they would refund me the difference but still ship it overnight.


----------



## HBizzle

Amazon guy just told me this via chat:

"I've checked and see that the item will be available in stock in first week of April.
I'm unable to confirm the exact date as our manufacturer has not provided the exact date.
However, in most cases the item will be available in first week of April/
You can check on our website."

Copy paste from chat.

So maybe next week?


----------



## jezzer

Finally in stock for me, will recieve it tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## jcde7ago

I'm pretty pissed (at Acer) that others who ordered AFTER me yesterday already had theirs ship out...was hoping to get these in time for the weekend...









Let's see if they manage to ship out today....


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> My Acer just arrived.
> 
> Dude this fkn Monitor is amazing.
> 
> + Ive noticed no inversed Pixels effect after testing it for around 30 min now. I used to notice inversed pixel effect really fast on the Asus PG278Q.
> 
> + I couldnt notice any flickering, which ppl reported with some Asus PG278Q monitors, but then again my Asus didnt have noticable flickering as well
> 
> + the antiglare coating isnt as aggressive as the Asus one and is way easier on the eyes
> 
> + the viewing angles are surprisingly better than I thought they would be, considering the size of the monitor and the AHVA technology, which is quite new atm?
> 
> + the color upgrade is great compared to the Asus PG
> 
> + ive noticed no input lag so far. There was something off with the Asus, it didnt feel quite responsive to me, I cant point the finger to it, but somethign felt off about it when I moved the mouse. This was one of the reasons I sold the Asus last year. Again, I cant notice any of that with the Acer.
> 
> + no dead pixels on my Acer
> 
> Only things I found on Asus better was:
> 
> - the matte monitor bezel and it was a little thinner and compared to the display itself the bezel was even. On the acer the display is like 1 cm lower than the bezel.
> 
> - the menu navigation was faster and more comfortable with the small joystick and super fast menu navigation on the Asus
> 
> but those 2 points are kinda insignificant to me, because the functionality+IQ is most important to me and this is where the Acer shines!
> 
> *Why couldnt they have a monitor like this like 5 years ago?*
> 
> Now I need a 55" 120hz or 144hz TV that is as responsive as this monitor and ofcourse with Gsync of Freesync technology inside.
> 
> I guess we're finally there guys, where you dont have to scrifice IQ on a gaming monitor in order to have fast response times.
> 
> The next possible upgrade after this can only be an OLED gaming monitor with like 240hz but untill then, the AHVA/IPS will do its job just fine.
> 
> After all it seems like the inversed pixel effect / screen door effect (or whatever it is that ppl notice on the ASUS PG278Q) is related to overdrive implementation. I guess it could also be avoided on the Asus.
> 
> Also I can confirm that at 144hz the image is absolutely stable and error free. There are no weird horizontal scanlines which I used to have with BenQ monitors just a clear perfect picture, same in videos/games.


Dude..
make a video review/impressions if you can


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Finally in stock for me, will recieve it tomorrow. Can't wait


When did you place the order?

I received my confirmation at 4:17pm Eastern, so judging by how it's looking, I'm out of luck for a while.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> When did you place the order?
> 
> I received my confirmation at 4:17pm Eastern, so judging by how it's looking, I'm out of luck for a while.


30min before posting








I did not order from Acer tho but my from retailer.


----------



## semicolin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm pretty pissed (at Acer) that others who ordered AFTER me yesterday already had theirs ship out...was hoping to get these in time for the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if they manage to ship out today....


i received the confirmation of shipping email today, but it actually shipped yesterday. So good luck!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semicolin82*
> 
> i received the confirmation of shipping email today, but it actually shipped yesterday. So good luck!


What time (PDT) did you order yours?


----------



## semicolin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> What time (PDT) did you order yours?


I ordered Tuesday 5 PM CST


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semicolin82*
> 
> I ordered Tuesday 5 PM CST


Lol, well you don't count then!!


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> I thought as long as the monitor is true 120hz and uses dual dvi or displayport it could do 3d vision. But i could be wrong.
> Would be incredible if it and did it well.


https://twitter.com/AcerAmerica/status/580778038473932800


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> https://twitter.com/AcerAmerica/status/580778038473932800


I am now experiencing profound sadness.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> I am now experiencing profound sadness.


Guy, is that you.


----------



## velocd

I'm ready to buy this soon as it lands on Amazon, but it just came to my attention that G-SYNC monitors in SLI don't support Nvidia DSR. I use DSR quite a lot for new and older games. Kinda disappointed, but it won't stop me from buying this.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> I'm ready to buy this soon as it lands on Amazon, but it just came to my attention that G-SYNC monitors in SLI don't support Nvidia DSR. I use DSR quite a lot for new and older games. Kinda disappointed, but it won't stop me from buying this.


Yep, posted about this in the Titan X Owner's Club. They'll get it figured out via drivers at some point, just don't hold your breath. It could be 6 weeks or 6 months is the reality of it...though I think people are going to find that driving 1440p native with DSR @ 144hz in and of itself is already quite a big challenge. Still didn't stop me from buying 3 of these, though.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> My only concern is ips glow. Have you played any dark games or seen any dark scenes in a movie or video? It all sounds good so far, but I play a lot of dark games and ips glow would ruin it.
> 
> Also of anyone can test 3d vision thatd be great. If this had that, and blacks are on par with the vg278h or better, im def getting this.


the IPS glow is very minimal.

I know what youre talking about, my old dell U2312HM used to have a very annoying IPS glow and pretty aggressive anti glare coating. On the Acer this is a big improvement.

AFAIK the Acer doesnt support 3d vision!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Any complaints with the backlighting or glow and do you notice any difference in motion blur? The only flickering talk I saw anywhere was related to ULMB. If you tried ULMB at 100hz you still don't notice any flickering?


In fact the only slight complaint I have with the monitor now is the backlightning bleed in the bottom right corner. My monitor looks really similar like this video right here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeQhzIqn4jk&feature=player_detailpage#t=21

I assume that the power LED is responsible for the flashlight effect in the bottom right corner FOR the most part. Hopefully we can turn it off in service mode, once someone finds out how to get into service mode on this monitor.

This is really my only complaint so far and I can imagine that its kind of annoying/distracting if youre a big fan of movies/playing dark games. Because in completely black areas, that flashlight effect is very noticable.

Well you cant have everything perfect I guess. The only REAL solution to this issue will come with OLED monitors.

As far as IPS glow, its very minimal as I mentioned above. there is only a little bit in the bottom left corner, barely visible and basically pretty visible flashlight effect/glow effect in the bottom right corner.

Im pretty sure it is the freaking power LED that causes it for the most part and I hope someone will figure out a way to disable it without disassembling the monitor.

As far as ULMB- im not using it, because to me gsync> less blurry image. Plus I used to notice the flickering even on the Asus @120 hz ULMB, so its no option for me.

This is btw another thing that should get fixed, once OLED monitors are available.


----------



## jcde7ago

For those who got theirs already, how is the anti-glare coating? I really, really love the complete lack of anti-glare coating on my Shimians...I have Dell U2711s/U3011s at work, and the anti-glare coating on them is absolutely atrocious....


----------



## jezzer

Looks like ips glow, dont think it has anything to do with the pwrbttn led


----------



## Stars

The antiglare coating is acceptable, its not as aggressive as on the Asus PG and not as light as some other IPS monitors have.

For my taste it could even be lighter. On my vaio notebook which also has a ips panel, I find it perfect. Its really light but still doesnt reflect/mirror objects.

But its really acceptable and rather light on the ACER.


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Guy, is that you.


No but it is hilarious when he says that.

And this game would be awesome for street fighter with the incredibly low input lag. But i play almost every non mp game in 3d vision, and many of the ones i don't happen to be darker games (don't want ips glow)

Edit just read the prior posts about ips glow not being bad. That's great to hear. Now ill think about getting it at least. Though of it had 3d vision id be all over it.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> No but it is hilarious when he says that.
> 
> And this game would be awesome for street fighter with the incredibly low input lag. But i play almost every non mp game in 3d vision, and many of the ones i don't happen to be darker games (don't want ips glow)


I loved SF on the Rog Swift. Going back to playing it on the PB278Q is no fun so I can't wait to get this monitor. Hopefully sooner rather than later cause I'll just go pick up another Rog Swift if the delay is too much.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> The antiglare coating is acceptable, its not as aggressive as on the Asus PG and not as light as some other IPS monitors have.
> 
> For my taste it could even be lighter. On my vaio notebook which also has a ips panel, I find it perfect. Its really light but still doesnt reflect/mirror objects.
> 
> But its really acceptable and rather light on the ACER.


Hmm, this is good I guess...I know it can't POSSIBLY be as bad as the anti-glare on certain Dell IPS displays, so it should be fine. I've seen the anti-flare on ROG Swifts, and those are not that bad at all, actually. Whew.


----------



## Marin007

So my craaaazzy friend says that games will always look better at 1080P rather than throwing more pixels at it like 1440P and 4K because they are created in 1080P. Is he craaaazzy or is there some validity to this thought?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> So my craaaazzy friend says that games will always look better at 1080P rather than throwing more pixels at it like 1440P and 4K because they are created in 1080P. Is he craaaazzy or is there some validity to this thought?


The hu-man eye can only see 720p 24hz 4bit so even 1080p is too much. This monitor is obsolete. Still bought it for the lulz


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> The hu-man eye can only see 720p 24hz 4bit so even 1080p is too much. This monitor is obsolete. Still bought it for the lulz


Yeah and dont forget that if the viewing distance to the monitor is bigger than 25cm, you barely even see tearing, let alone image stuttering. And starting with a refresh rate of 24hz and higher, you practically cant even notice tearing any more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> So my craaaazzy friend says that games will always look better at 1080P rather than throwing more pixels at it like 1440P and 4K because they are created in 1080P. Is he craaaazzy or is there some validity to this thought?


I wouldnt call your friend crazy, cause he is right actually.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

People that ordered after I did have already had theirs shipped, yet mine is on back order with Acer directly........That sucks.

I will consider my $80 off coupon a consolation prize.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> So my craaaazzy friend says that games will always look better at 1080P rather than throwing more pixels at it like 1440P and 4K because they are created in 1080P. Is he craaaazzy or is there some validity to this thought?


Hes totally wrong, games look the best at 480i on an apple II monochrome display


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> So my craaaazzy friend says that games will always look better at 1080P rather than throwing more pixels at it like 1440P and 4K because they are created in 1080P. Is he craaaazzy or is there some validity to this thought?


I dunno I use my iPad as a monitor because it's 2048x1536 resolution so it's even better than 1080p. Everything is super sharp. I'm considering getting 3 iPads so I can do surround.


----------



## jdstock76

Who's selling them? Not Newegg or Amazon.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Who's selling them? Not Newegg or Amazon.


You can get them from Acer directly if you live in the U.S.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> You can get the from Acer directly if you live in the U.S.


Negative just tried. LoL


----------



## Gryz

It looks like the first shop in the Netherlands has started selling them. They say "in stock". 749 Euros, including taxes, free shipping.

Now I really have to decide if I wanna buy one or not. The resolution is actually a disadvantage for me. I rather have a 1080p 27" monitor. So I can have higher framerates, and maybe use ULMB. Unfortunately there is no G-Sync 1080p IPS monitor yet.

I compared a bunch of benchmarks. And it seems that 1080p to 1440p causes a ~36% drop in framerates. So roughly if you had 60 fps at 1080p, you will have 38 fps at 1440p. That's very close to the bottom limit of 30 fps for g-sync. Of course I can buy a new videocard (and a new waterblock). But I was planning to wait till the 20nm (or 16nm) cards come out. Spend 500 euros on the Acer 1080p TN G-Sync/ULMB monitor ? Or spend 1450 euros on a IPS monitor, a gtx980 and a waterblock ..... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Negative just tried. LoL


People were reporting that they removed the "Buy" button entirely off the XB270HU product page late last night. It's okay, most of us who actually managed to place an order got charged already...and yet got backordered anyway. You guys didn't miss anything outside of giving Acer a loan..


----------



## l88bastar

Yea I got two on backorder with Acer and one on back order with Shop BLT....Im a glutton for punishment, gonna do a portrait surround setup with my titans. Im currently running portrait surround rog swifts right now and they are smooth as butter with the titans & 144hz Gsync...but the TN viewing angles in portrait leave something to be desired...thus enter the acer


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Yea I got two on backorder with Acer and one on back order with Shop BLT....Im a glutton for punishment, gonna do a portrait surround setup with my titans. Im currently running portrait surround rog swifts right now and they are smooth as butter with the titans & 144hz Gsync...but the TN viewing angles in portrait leave something to be desired...thus enter the acer


Yep, i'm using 7680x1440p Surround with my 3x Titan Xs right now on some cheap Achieva Shimians, and they have been nothing short of amazing. I held off getting Swifts for exactly that reason though; TN. A friend of mine has a Swift that i've played on countless times, but the color reproduction was just awful to me (i've used IPS displays for a long time now that have always been calibrated with a colorimeter, so it's hard to go back to TN). Otherwise, i'd have grabbed 3 of them a while back.


----------



## vladz

Hi guys im gonna buy this monitor soon anyway can you play farcry 4 on 120hz or 144hz pls because on my asus rog swift i saw a lot of pixel inversion or noise artifact specially when im driving. Thanks!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> People were reporting that they removed the "Buy" button entirely off the XB270HU product page late last night. It's okay, most of us who actually managed to place an order got charged already...and yet got backordered anyway. You guys didn't miss anything outside of giving Acer a loan..


Yep, Acer took my money.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Okay. I know this is a first world problem question. But this is to anyone who has actually received the monitor.

Does this monitor have an instant on feature like the ROG Swift? Where it wakes instantly from sleep and turns on instantly from power off? Because not having that is the single most annoying thing in the world after the Swift.

Thanks!


----------



## finalheaven

So anyone have any update when Acer is supposed to get their next shipments? For those of us waiting as backordered that is..


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> The hu-man eye can only see 720p 24hz 4bit so even 1080p is too much. This monitor is obsolete. Still bought it for the lulz


My eye can tell the difference between 60hz 1080P I am back on now and the 1440P 144hz I was on while I had my ROG Swift temporarily. You can see the difference. Anyone telling you otherwise hasn't seen it in person.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> My eye can tell the difference between 60hz 1080P I am back on now and the 1440P 144hz I was on while I had my ROG Swift temporarily. You can see the difference. Anyone telling you otherwise hasn't seen it in person.


Pretty sure it was sarcasm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> So anyone have any update when Acer is supposed to get their next shipments? For those of us waiting as backordered that is..


I was told early April, By a acer chat person thing.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> My eye can tell the difference between 60hz 1080P I am back on now and the 1440P 144hz I was on while I had my ROG Swift temporarily. You can see the difference. Anyone telling you otherwise hasn't seen it in person.


ME TOO!!! I cant see the difference either, i dont know what all the hype is about?????



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> I was told early April, By a acer chat person thing.


I wonder how many orders are backordered... hopefully we all get it by the next shipment...

and hopefully they don't ship to amazon and newegg before they ship all the backorders


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> People were reporting that they removed the "Buy" button entirely off the XB270HU product page late last night. It's okay, most of us who actually managed to place an order got charged already...and yet got backordered anyway. You guys didn't miss anything outside of giving Acer a loan..


so they took your money without shipping your monitor, are they allowed to do that?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> so they took your money without shipping your monitor, are they allowed to do that?


Yes, it's legal; your bank/card issuer could override that policy though, if it's different for them/you. The only thing we're guaranteed as consumers is a full refund by your bank/card issuer if the item(s) is not ever delivered or shipped.

That said, I'm just afraid that this monitor might enter "ROG Swift status" and be in really high demand and very difficult to get these first few months of release, so i'm keeping my place in line, seeing as how others ordering minutes - up to an hour after me had theirs ship out already by mere chance. I was willing to wait until the end of next week, and if all 3 didn't ship by then, i'll call Acer to cancel. One thing's for sure though; i'll be fighting for my overnight shipping charges back regardless.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Hey guys have you notice a pixel inversion? Like a rog swift issues????


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> so they took your money without shipping your monitor, are they allowed to do that?


Yea, standard back order, if we don't want to wait we can cancel and get our money back without a problem.

Which; all of the rest of you that are waiting, should be doing right now.....do it........cancel the order..........you don't want to wait.............

Cancel it.


----------



## Marin007

Ohhhhhhhh guyssss...... anyone check the Acer website lately....3 online retailers listed. I've never heard of any of them but they made it to Acer's website soooo....yeah!

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001

I'll still wait for Amazon/Newegg.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, standard back order, if we don't want to wait we can cancel and get our money back without a problem.
> 
> Which; all of the rest of you that are waiting, should be doing right now.....do it........cancel the order..........you don't want to wait.............
> 
> Cancel it.


Lol, dat reverse psychology...









I have a feeling those of us who got screwed with the backorder and ordered early enough are in a good spot. I would be really, really surprised if it took them more than a 3-5 business days to re-stock and fill a good portion of backorders.

That said...if it does pop up on Amazon, i'll order from there and cancel my Acer orders in a heartbeat (assuming prices are roughly the same).


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lol, dat reverse psychology...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling those of us who got screwed with the backorder and ordered early enough are in a good spot. I would be really, really surprised if it took them more than a 3-5 business days to re-stock and fill a good portion of backorders.
> 
> That said...if it does pop up on Amazon, i'll order from there and cancel my Acer orders in a heartbeat (assuming prices are roughly the same).


what's early?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> what's early?


Well, I ordered around 11:30am PDT on Wednesday, while others ordered over an hour later at close to 1pm PDT and had theirs ship out later in the day, for delivery Thursday/Friday, while mine didn't. So, i'm assuming that i'm somewhere near the front of the line...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Well, I ordered around 11:30am PDT on Wednesday, while others ordered over an hour later at close to 1pm PDT and had theirs ship out later in the day, for delivery Thursday/Friday, while mine didn't. So, i'm assuming that i'm somewhere near the front of the line...


I received my confirmation email at 11:42am yesterday. Not sure how long it took for the email to arrive though. When did you your email arrive?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I received my confirmation email at 11:42am yesterday. Not sure how long it took for the email to arrive though. When did you your email arrive?


11:46am for my email confirmation.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 11:46am for my email confirmation.


So I might be ahead? awesome!









What does your order confirmation number end with? 544 is mine


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> So I might be ahead? awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does your order confirmation number end with? 544 is mine


344.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 344.












What's the number before? 3?


----------



## Marin007

So no one cares that Acer added online retailers on their website?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*


I wouldn't put too much stock into that number. Like I said...people literally were ordering close to 1pm, and had theirs ship out; it's just luck of the draw I guess, at least within that ~2 hour window that they were available for on the Acer site. I expect to start seeing a ton of backorder fulfillment by the middle of next week at the latest. Could be wrong...but i'd imagine they are producing and shipping these out furiously right now. They're already released all over Europe, for example.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> So no one cares that Acer added online retailers on their website?


Don't really care unless it's Amazon or Newegg TBH.


----------



## Marin007

I'm in the same boat fellow Canadian. Figured it might excite the USA guys but it appears I've failed.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I wouldn't put too much stock into that number. Like I said...people literally were ordering close to 1pm, and had theirs ship out; it's just luck of the draw I guess, at least within that ~2 hour window that they were available for on the Acer site. I expect to start seeing a ton of backorder fulfillment by the middle of next week at the latest. Could be wrong...but i'd imagine they are producing and shipping these out furiously right now. They're already released all over Europe, for example.


btw the time for 11:46 for your email was that the order submitted email or order confirmation email?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> btw the time for 11:46 for your email was that the order submitted email or order confirmation email?


Confirmation. Again...you are putting far too much stock into those numbers when it has been shown that the time ordered is irrelevant so far.


----------



## zakkaz

A question to the owners:

Is there any way to test this monitor (in terms of dead pixels basically) without plugging it into a PC? Like a demo image or something.

Thanks!


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I wouldn't put too much stock into that number. Like I said...people literally were ordering close to 1pm, and had theirs ship out; it's just luck of the draw I guess, at least within that ~2 hour window that they were available for on the Acer site. I expect to start seeing a ton of backorder fulfillment by the middle of next week at the latest. Could be wrong...but i'd imagine they are producing and shipping these out furiously right now. They're already released all over Europe, for example.


I'm taking for granted that the peeps who ordered after us and got theirs shipped happened to be closer to a warehouse with stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> I'm in the same boat fellow Canadian. Figured it might excite the USA guys but it appears I've failed.


It would be a lot more exciting if they had them ready to ship! I've been watching B&H and CDW for some time.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> I'm taking for granted that the *peeps who ordered after us and got theirs shipped happened to be closer to a warehouse with stock*.
> It would be a lot more exciting if they had them ready to ship! I've been watching B&H and CDW for some time.


Well, DR Globaltech (3rd party handling Acer direct sales) ships from TX and Southern California, and i'm in Norcal...so that's already pretty close, and I still didn't get in the first batch...lol.


----------



## LordVarian

CDW is now listed on the Canadian online retailers with availability of 3-6 business days.

http://www.acer.ca/ac/en/CA/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001

http://www.cdw.ca/shop/products/ACER-27IN-LCD-2560X1440-1000-1/3661616.aspx?enkwrd=Acer%20XB270HU%20bprz

5 incoming to Calgary which is 1 hour away from where i live. Pretty tempting but i'm gonna wait for Newegg as i'm not familiar with CDW and their warranties.


----------



## keithian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Don't really care unless it's Amazon or Newegg TBH.


I care . I ordered Tuesday from one of their retail partners called PCM because they offer free Fed Ex shipping and are nearby. Unfortunately the only update I have is that my order is in process. At least it doesn't say back ordered lol, but I'm not expecting anything until mid April. If it comes sooner, great.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> CDW is now listed on the Canadian online retailers with availability of 3-6 business days.
> 
> http://www.acer.ca/ac/en/CA/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001
> 
> http://www.cdw.ca/shop/products/ACER-27IN-LCD-2560X1440-1000-1/3661616.aspx?enkwrd=Acer%20XB270HU%20bprz
> 
> 5 incoming to Calgary which is 1 hour away from where i live. Pretty tempting but i'm gonna wait for Newegg as i'm not familiar with CDW and their warranties.


I'm in Calgary, myself. I wonder if there's an option to go pick it up in person.







Although I'll probably just wait for Memory Express to bring it in.


----------



## Rikuo

B&Hphotovideo is a great site, They also ship to canada. Although i believe their "Special order" Items affect their return policy, So be wary.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> CDW is now listed on the Canadian online retailers with availability of 3-6 business days.
> 
> http://www.acer.ca/ac/en/CA/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001
> 
> http://www.cdw.ca/shop/products/ACER-27IN-LCD-2560X1440-1000-1/3661616.aspx?enkwrd=Acer%20XB270HU%20bprz
> 
> 5 incoming to Calgary which is 1 hour away from where i live. Pretty tempting but i'm gonna wait for Newegg as i'm not familiar with CDW and their warranties.


Great I have address in Canada, I will cancel my order in acer now, and order one from CDW or P&H


----------



## FreeElectron

When is it expected in Amazon.com?


----------



## Badexample

Did anybody try to overclock the native display resolution with the NVIDIA Control Panel or the (CRU) tool yet? I am about to pull the trigger on the XB270HU but don't want to be stuck in 2560 x 1440 res when I don't play! I want to wait for the Acer Predator XR341CK 34″ 144Hz G-SYNC but pretty tough to discipline! I cannot believe that I am going to put 1G on a Acer Monitor.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Did anybody try to overclock the native display resolution with the NVIDIA Control Panel or the (CRU) tool yet? I am about to pull the trigger on the XB270HU but don't want to be stuck in 2560 x 1440 res when I don't play! I want to wait for the Acer Predator XR341CK 34″ 144Hz G-SYNC but pretty tough to discipline! I cannot believe that I am going to put 1G on a Acer Monitor.


Overclock what?


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> Overclock what?


Customizing the native 16:9 resolution of 2650 x 1440 to examples: 2880 x1620, 3200 x1800 , 3840x 2160, 4096x2304 ...with probably less refresh rates available. I have a 1080P Samsung Monitor (T27A950 ) that I can boost to 3200x 1200..without any issues using a single GTX 980.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Customizing the native 16:9 resolution of 2650 x 1440 to examples: 2880 x1620, 3200 x1800 , 3840x 2160, 4096x2304 ...with probably less refresh rates available. I have a 1080P Samsung Monitor (T27A950 ) that I can boost to 3200x 1200..without any issues using a single GTX 980.


Overclock by definition doesn't apply to resolution. There's a reason they advertise Native Resolution, and it's because there are physically 2560 x 1440 pixels. Setting the resolution to more or less than that is something you graphics card does, not the monitor/


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Customizing the native 16:9 resolution of 2650 x 1440 to examples: 2880 x1620, 3200 x1800 , 3840x 2160, 4096x2304 ...with probably less refresh rates available. I have a 1080P Samsung Monitor (T27A950 ) that I can boost to 3200x 1200..without any issues using a single GTX 980.


That's what Nvidia DSR is for.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Customizing the native 16:9 resolution of 2650 x 1440 to examples: 2880 x1620, 3200 x1800 , 3840x 2160, 4096x2304 ...with probably less refresh rates available. I have a 1080P Samsung Monitor (T27A950 ) that I can boost to 3200x 1200..without any issues using a single GTX 980.


LCD panels have a fixed number of pixels. They can't display more than that.

If you feed them more pixels, they have to downscale the picture to make it fit into the native resolution. Some people think it looks good in games because it hides aliasing effects somewhat but it's never as sharp and clear as the monitor's native resolution. That's nvidia's 'DSR'.

For desktop usage (which you mentioned) it's a terrible idea though as it will just make everything smaller and a bit blurry. You are free to use and like it but it has nothing to do with your monitor, it can be done with any screen it's purely a software thing.


----------



## BCShak

Well, I've been screwed by ACER.

Ordering an INSTOCK item, being told by the rep that they're INSTOCK, ny CC being processed, and getting a backorder mail.

I'm thinking that Its real, and cancelled my ShopBLT order.

Now I LOST my spot on SHOPBLT!! THey can "restore" my order but it's really not a "restoration"

VERY FRUSTRATED!!!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Well, I've been screwed by ACER.
> 
> Ordering an INSTOCK item, being told by the rep that they're INSTOCK, ny CC being processed, and getting a backorder mail.
> 
> I'm thinking that Its real, and cancelled my ShopBLT order.
> 
> Now I LOST my spot on SHOPBLT!! THey can "restore" my order but it's really not a "restoration"
> 
> VERY FRUSTRATED!!!


Lots of people are in the same boat. Hopefully ours ship within the next shipment batch they get. I really hope they don't ship to any other retailers until they get this right.


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yes, it's legal; your bank/card issuer could override that policy though, if it's different for them/you. The only thing we're guaranteed as consumers is a full refund by your bank/card issuer if the item(s) is not ever delivered or shipped.
> 
> That said, I'm just afraid that this monitor might enter "ROG Swift status" and be in really high demand and very difficult to get these first few months of release, so i'm keeping my place in line, seeing as how others ordering minutes - up to an hour after me had theirs ship out already by mere chance. I was willing to wait until the end of next week, and if all 3 didn't ship by then, i'll call Acer to cancel. One thing's for sure though; i'll be fighting for my overnight shipping charges back regardless.


People likely weren't charged. It was a pre-authorization:
Quote:


> A pre-authorization is a type of pending charge; a merchant may pre-authorize an amount before you make a purchase (such as a hotel at check-in), then submit a final charge later (like at hotel check-out). That final transaction charge amount is often different from the merchant's pre-authorized amount. Another type of pending charge is a purchase that was approved, but won't be posted to your account until later. Keep in mind, a charge may be pending for a few days, but these charges do not incur any interest until they are posted to your account.


----------



## Badexample

GamingWiidesire, BCshak and Kalston, Thank you for the answers, much appreciated! I will sit and wait for the 21:9 Predator then!


----------



## starrbuck

It appears CDW (US) won't be getting very many...

Quote:


> 10:28:08 AM : Customer (me): What is the expected arrival of CDW Part# 3646337 ? The web page says to call.
> 
> 10:29:21 AM : Agent Anthony Ciccariello: every one is asking on this, we have 3 on backorder and maybe by April 15 we will have 2 for those backorders, delay is there is no available product any where


----------



## The Prodigy

Ordered mine at about 2:00 on wednesday. Backorder here also from Acer site. Ah well...Just hope there are no dead pixels


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> 8:40 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery


Will be posting hopefully decent photo's soon for 3 different monitors, will report on dead pixels, pixel inversion etc.
Hopefully 3 monitors without dead pixels!







That'll show Acer QA is doing well.

If anyone wants to know anything else specifically just ask and I'll provide video/pictures.


----------



## semicolin82

Mine is on a FedEx truck for delivery today as well. First part of hoping I was lucky enough to get one early done. Now second part of hoping I get one with no dead pixels. Ha.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Pretty sure it was sarcasm.
> I was told early April, By a acer chat person thing.


Is that the tech term?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, standard back order, if we don't want to wait we can cancel and get our money back without a problem.
> 
> Which; all of the rest of you that are waiting, should be doing right now.....do it........cancel the order..........you don't want to wait.............
> 
> Cancel it.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bradeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm in Calgary, myself. I wonder if there's an option to go pick it up in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'll probably just wait for Memory Express to bring it in.


Also from Calgary; very tempted to submit an order with CDW but Memory Express has always been good to me when swapping for dead pixels.

PC Canada has none in stock, but they are offering a sizable discount for some reason...

http://www.pc-canada.com/item/UM%252EHB0AA%252E001.html


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeno*
> 
> Also from Calgary; very tempted to submit an order with CDW but Memory Express has always been good to me when swapping for dead pixels.
> 
> PC Canada has none in stock, but they are offering a sizable discount for some reason...
> 
> http://www.pc-canada.com/item/UM%252EHB0AA%252E001.html


Received an e-mail from Memory Express 2 days ago. No ETA for stock at all for the monitor so far.


----------



## mrgamer81

just got mine, right out of the box no dead pixels, but 2 hour later 2 dead pixels right side


----------



## BCShak

So I just spoke with ACER and they're getting two shippments to fill the backorder.

First shipment will be in Early April, the second in Late April.

He said they ordered enough units to fill the Backorders. So for those of us who ordered Wednesday Afternoon, it's very likely we'll be getting it SOMETIME in April. Though, Im slowly learning to stop taking ACER reps for their word.

If my MC has it before my shipment though, they'll be getting my $$.


----------



## semicolin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> just got mine, right out of the box no dead pixels, but 2 hour later 2 dead pixels right side


Oh man. Has anyone else who has received their monitor experienced this?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> just got mine, right out of the box no dead pixels, but 2 hour later 2 dead pixels right side


*Dead Pixel CPR*


----------



## vlps5122

mine just arrived from acer store yay


----------



## Badexample

I contacted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeno*
> 
> Also from Calgary; very tempted to submit an order with CDW but Memory Express has always been good to me when swapping for dead pixels.
> 
> PC Canada has none in stock, but they are offering a sizable discount for some reason...
> 
> http://www.pc-canada.com/item/UM%252EHB0AA%252E001.html


Just received an e-mail from PC Canada

Hello,

The ETA is 4/17/15.


----------



## StarDragon

Every little break screech outside my house is making me go crazy now waiting for the monitors lol.


----------



## semicolin82

Oh boy!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semicolin82*
> 
> 
> Oh boy!


Congrats


----------



## Revengeofbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semicolin82*
> 
> 
> Oh boy!


Maybe it's the perspective.. but that looks like a very small/compact/slim box... I'm used to monitor boxes being much larger (with tons of foam/protection). The ROG Swift came in a box the size of a computer case box.

Please tell me everything inside was safe and sound!


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeno*
> 
> Also from Calgary; very tempted to submit an order with CDW but Memory Express has always been good to me when swapping for dead pixels.
> 
> PC Canada has none in stock, but they are offering a sizable discount for some reason...
> 
> http://www.pc-canada.com/item/UM%252EHB0AA%252E001.html


Thanks for this, may be an alternative to Newegg. But that discount does seem fishy.


----------



## jcde7ago

They've added the "Buy" button back on the Acer site, for those of you still needing to order one. Not sure if you're going to get backordered like the rest of us, though....says "In Stock" when you add to cart/click Buy, but at the same time still has the notice of the backorders up on the product page. Means they're expecting a massive shipment from the manufacturer soon, probably.

http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300

I'm so jealous of people getting theirs in today; i'd be fine with just 1 of the 3 I ordered, lol.


----------



## LordVarian

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7BB2TH3039

Newegg Canada has the monitor for auto notify!

Edit : That shipping cost does leave a bad taste in my mouth though.


----------



## semicolin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revengeofbob*
> 
> Maybe it's the perspective.. but that looks like a very small/compact/slim box... I'm used to monitor boxes
> being much larger (with tons of foam/protection). The
> ROG Swift came in a box the size of a computer case box.
> 
> Please tell me everything inside was safe and sound!


The Acer box is slimmer than the rog swift box. Everything was safe. No damages. It's a thing of beauty


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7BB2TH3039
> 
> Newegg Canada has the monitor for auto notify!
> 
> Edit : That shipping cost does leave a bad taste in my mouth though.


That item does not say shipped and sold by Newegg though.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> That item does not say shipped and sold by Newegg though.


That's true but it's still covered under Newegg's marketplace guarantee, and i can use my store credit on it.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semicolin82*
> 
> 
> Oh boy!


im gealous


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> They've added the "Buy" button back on the Acer site, for those of you still needing to order one. Not sure if you're going to get backordered like the rest of us, though....says "In Stock" when you add to cart/click Buy, but at the same time still has the notice of the backorders up on the product page. Means they're expecting a massive shipment from the manufacturer soon, probably.
> 
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300
> 
> I'm so jealous of people getting theirs in today; i'd be fine with just 1 of the 3 I ordered, lol.


Due to popular demand and limited quantity, the XB270HU BPRZ WQHD Monitor with NVIDIA G-SYNC is currently out of stock. Backorders will be shipped as soon as inventory is received. Please check our site for other great deals on available Ultra Ultra HD Monitors.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semicolin82*
> 
> Oh man. Has anyone else who has received their monitor experienced this?


Mine is fine so far, no dead pixels yesterday, none today. Ill run a test later just to make sure.

I can confirm the packaging is good, i also just received the original acer box without anything else protecting it etc. And the monitor is safe and undamaged.

Only thing im combating right now is a really strong smell of plastic. I assume it comes from the monitor arm, but the smell will vanish eventually.

Edit?- i see that guy received his acer in a separate box protecting the original acer box- so the monitor should be safe anyways.


----------



## Bob422

I just ordered mine from the Acer store while the "buy" button was available. The *"SeizeTheIdea"* promo code still worked so that's cool. It will probably take a month to actually get the thing, but that's okay. I'll get plenty of time to see how things go for those that get theirs quickly.


----------



## jezzer

Just in time for the weekend


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> So I just spoke with ACER and they're getting two shippments to fill the backorder.
> 
> First shipment will be in Early April, the second in Late April.
> 
> He said they ordered enough units to fill the Backorders. So for those of us who ordered Wednesday Afternoon, it's very likely we'll be getting it SOMETIME in April. Though, Im slowly learning to stop taking ACER reps for their word.
> 
> If my MC has it before my shipment though, they'll be getting my $$.


I hope I get it with the early April batch... 544 is my last order number digits... only reason i haven't cancelled is the 10% off though since that'll make cheaper compared to amazon probably...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Due to popular demand and limited quantity, the XB270HU BPRZ WQHD Monitor with NVIDIA G-SYNC is currently out of stock. Backorders will be shipped as soon as inventory is received. Please check our site for other great deals on available Ultra Ultra HD Monitors.


Yes...? I'm confused. Were you pointing this out? Cause that's exactly what I was talking about. I was in on the initial early batch of orders on Wednesday morning (ordered 3) that just unluckily got backordered, so it was before any disclaimers were up on the page days ago. I was merely pointing out that the "Buy" button was back for the people who haven't ordered yet, because they took the Buy button off the page completely on Wednesday evening.


----------



## koc6

Guys, please uplaod some vedio games in youtube


----------



## mrgamer81

Found 2 stuck pixels, this is going great. So now 2 dead and 2 stuck LOL. It's going back


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Found 2 stuck pixels, this is going great. So now 2 dead and 2 stuck LOL. It's going back


Can you make a picture of it pls?


----------



## HACO

As I suspected there seems to be a big QA issue with this monitor.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Can you make a picture of it pls?


only have my iphone 6 camera, but the pixels are so small very hard to see.


----------



## StarDragon

Ok Heres a report on 3 monitors.

1 monitor has 3 dead pixels, 2 in the lower right and 1 in the upper left, these are real close to the edge and normal sitting distance of about 2 feet they are unnoticeable unless you are trying to notice them.

2nd monitor has 1 dead pixel, again in lower right corner.

3rd monitor no dead pixels.

All 3 monitors have normal IPS backglow (Comparable to the Catleaps), the monitors have a more noticeable backglow in the lower right corners, as was brought up earlier, it might be due to the buttons, but its really the only backglow that could be bothersome.

From being off, the monitors turn on within about 3 seconds, faster than most monitors, way faster than catleaps.

Monitors quality feels good, aside from the dead pixels which I will try to remedy, they really are only noticeable on bright red or bright green backgrounds, I for some reason cannot see them on all white.

The stand is excellent, one of the best I've had in awhile.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> As I suspected there seems to be a big QA issue with this monitor.


Why would you suspect that?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> From being off, the monitors turn on within about 3 seconds, faster than most monitors, way faster than catleaps.


My Catleap turns on almost instantly. less than 1 second.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Found 2 stuck pixels, this is going great. So now 2 dead and 2 stuck LOL. It's going back


Keep us updated on how the RMA process goes.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> only have my iphone 6 camera, but the pixels are so small very hard to see.


Actually i6 has a pretty solid camera, you can zoom in with it, dont forget.

On what background color do you notice the dead pixels best and are thry just dark or glowing in a constant color?

@dragon- sad to hear that 2 got dead pixels. Good thing you ordered 3, so at least u can enjoy one while the other 2 get rma'd.

Ye the power led is ultra bright on the acer. Its really noticeable in a dim room in the evening. In fact the power led is so strong that it causes the bottom right area on the monitor to glow.

I hope we can turn it off through service menu or smth.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Why would you suspect that?


Probably because the German PC forum users had them first and reported dead pixels and other various issues.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Why would you suspect that?


Probably because Acer used to be Gateway and gateway was the spawn of Satan


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> My Catleap turns on almost instantly. less than 1 second.


I musta had crap catleaps, cause mine took forever it seemed to turn off from a dead off.
(Note the monitor does come on instantly but displays acer logo, I'll go through the menu see if I can turn it off.

For now my camera is dead so have some potato quality cell phone images.

Note the cellphone shot of the IPS glow in the bottom right, is not nearly as bad as the phone made it out to be. But it'll give you a good idea what I mean by the lower right having more glow than not.



Dead pixels are hard to see.








And also:

OMG I have missed you soo 144hz..... Just going around windows makes me warm and fuzzy inside.

All in all, besides the monitor with 3 dead pixels (Which is now set to one of my surround monitors) I'm pretty happy with the monitor soo far.

Will play some games with it some and see if I can get 140 fps video with my gopro.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Probably because Acer used to be Gateway and gateway was the spawn of Satan


Moo!


----------



## PCM2

My first 'real' computer was a Gateway2000.


----------



## StarDragon

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ used this site to check the monitor, from just using my eyes to verify everything turned out almost perfect after lowering the monitor's brightness down a bit. (A lot)
VS the trouble I went through to get catleaps calibrated properly, this monitor feels like it has a better image.

And the AG coating is minimal like others have stated.

The backglow was also reduced after I lowered brightness but is still noticeable if you play in pitch black games all the time.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I hope I get it with the early April batch... 544 is my last order number digits... only reason i haven't cancelled is the 10% off though since that'll make cheaper compared to amazon probably...


I'm not sure the Order number really means anything. I got XX5144. Unless they jump number, I doubt 100 people ordered between me and you. It may just be arbitrary, though I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Actually i6 has a pretty solid camera, you can zoom in with it, dont forget.
> 
> On what background color do you notice the dead pixels best and are thry just dark or glowing in a constant color?
> 
> @dragon- sad to hear that 2 got dead pixels. Good thing you ordered 3, so at least u can enjoy one while the other 2 get rma'd.
> 
> Ye the power led is ultra bright on the acer. Its really noticeable in a dim room in the evening. In fact the power led is so strong that it causes the bottom right area on the monitor to glow.
> 
> I hope we can turn it off through service menu or smth.


two dead pixels visible on all colors but black, and two stuck(red color) on black


----------



## koc6

In stock at newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742

hurry up guys


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Ok Heres a report on 3 monitors.
> 
> 1 monitor has 3 dead pixels, 2 in the lower right and 1 in the upper left, these are real close to the edge and normal sitting distance of about 2 feet they are unnoticeable unless you are trying to notice them.
> 
> 2nd monitor has 1 dead pixel, again in lower right corner.
> 
> 3rd monitor no dead pixels.
> 
> All 3 monitors have normal IPS backglow (Comparable to the Catleaps), the monitors have a more noticeable backglow in the lower right corners, as was brought up earlier, it might be due to the buttons, but its really the only backglow that could be bothersome.
> 
> From being off, the monitors turn on within about 3 seconds, faster than most monitors, way faster than catleaps.
> 
> Monitors quality feels good, aside from the dead pixels which I will try to remedy, they really are only noticeable on bright red or bright green backgrounds, I for some reason cannot see them on all white.
> 
> The stand is excellent, one of the best I've had in awhile.


so are u going to return the two with dead pixels?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> In stock at newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742
> 
> hurry up guys


I wish the canadian site had it in stock.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> In stock at newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742
> 
> hurry up guys


OOS already.

Refreshed and it came back in stock but was gone before I could even add it to my cart. The hell.


----------



## jthrower101

I probably got one of the last ones.... bought the damn thing in the middle of class too. Smh


----------



## BCShak

Did they REALLY not think this was going to be a hit??? They could've looked at the Swift as a reference...


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> two dead pixels visible on all colors but black, and two stuck(red color) on black


Couple dead pixels wouldn't bother me in the slightest. Two stuck red ones? Yeah, no.

And newegg where did that page even come from? I have xb270hu in the search and it doesn't come up.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Did anyone already figure out how to get in the Service Menu?


----------



## Phaelynar

This reminds me of when I used to use check4change to auto refresh and notify me on open box GPUs. I'm not going through that again. Guess I'll get one when I get one.

Edit: The product page doesnt even show up anymore.


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> so are u going to return the two with dead pixels?


Nope, I've been testing out games, even with 3-4 dead pixels, unless I'm looking at a bright solid color, it is nearly impossible to tell they are there unless your right up against the monitor. If it was a 30" monitor the dead pixels would be a bit of a pain, but on a 27" not too bad.
In a game with stuff going on and rarely ever a bright solid surface I really have to try to see the dead pixels, only time I noticed them is if I stare straight up at a perfectly blue sky and look for the pixels and since they are on my side of the monitor, I rarely am looking directly there anyway.

I missed 144hz for soo long due to my catleaps replacing my last 144hz monitor, Im super excited and a couple dead pixels on the sides won't bother me at all.

For example at my normal sitting distance, the blue on the borders of this site, conceal the dead pixels perfectly and I have really good eyesight.

Now if I had stuck pixels, that would suck, but those you can massage a bit and use a pixel flashing program and sometimes they get cured.

EDIT: and after playing some games, I think these monitors have a better picture quality than Catleaps imo... I had 3 glass catleaps and these monitors are just more pleasant and overall look better.
EDIT EDIT: Though after some dark games, catleaps might win out for really dark games/ dark movies, due these having a bit more glow in the lower right corner.


----------



## jcde7ago

A few people reporting dead pixels across various forums now...thinking about possibly cancelling my 3...yikes.


----------



## DrunkenMonkies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> A few people reporting dead pixels across various forums now...thinking about possible cancelling my 3...yikes.


Yeah this kind of scares me.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

How noticeable is a dead pixel on one of these screens? If I can't notice them while playing a game, I won't bother returning.


----------



## rancor270

As the fates would have it I seemed to have slipped into a couple minute window for buying this monitor from newegg (see image)

Says it's been shipped but have yet to receive a tracking number. Bought around 1:20 to 1:30 pm.


----------



## Stars

after a quick search I couldnt find any info on how to enter service menu on the acer.

I really wish I could turn off the power led and disable the greeting Acer logo when you turn on the monitor.

You could do it on the Benq (disable greeting logo) 144hz monitors..

as far as dead pixels, I think Ive discovered 1 dead subpixel here. Its really barely noticeable and actually looks like a dust corn or smth like that.

I think the only time the pixels are really annoying is when they glow in 1 color all the time and are basically stuck pixels. Other than that, if they just are "dark", I seriously doubt anyone ever notices them unless you sit like 15 cm in front of the display.

Esp on high dpi monitors its really hard to see the dead pixels.


----------



## mrgamer81

very strange, i have bright very small dots pretty much all over the screen. About 14, very small, hard to see but they are there. com on they should not be there.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor270*
> 
> As the fates would have it I seemed to have slipped into a couple minute window for buying this monitor from newegg (see image)
> 
> Says it's been shipped but have yet to receive a tracking number. Bought around 1:20 to 1:30 pm.


for me still Packaging


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> after a quick search I couldnt find any info on how to enter service menu on the acer.
> 
> I really wish I could turn off the power led and disable the greeting Acer logo when you turn on the monitor.
> 
> You could do it on the Benq (disable greeting logo) 144hz monitors..
> 
> as far as dead pixels, I think Ive discovered 1 dead subpixel here. Its really barely noticeable and actually looks like a dust corn or smth like that.
> 
> I think the only time the pixels are really annoying is when they glow in 1 color all the time and are basically stuck pixels. Other than that, if they just are "dark", I seriously doubt anyone ever notices them unless you sit like 15 cm in front of the display.
> 
> Esp on high dpi monitors its really hard to see the dead pixels.


u are right, i and be ok with dead pixels if i paid like 300dollars for the monitor


----------



## Stars

it seems like you got a faulty panel, you should rma it.


----------



## SeeK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor270*
> 
> As the fates would have it I seemed to have slipped into a couple minute window for buying this monitor from newegg (see image)
> 
> Says it's been shipped but have yet to receive a tracking number. Bought around 1:20 to 1:30 pm.


soh jelly


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> very strange, i have bright very small dots pretty much all over the screen. About 14, very small, hard to see but they are there. com on they should not be there.


pic or it didnt happen


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> pic or it didnt happen


hehe, can't se **** on the pictures, so small i can't see them, unless if really look close. They are more visible if i crank up the brightness


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> after a quick search I couldnt find any info on how to enter service menu on the acer.
> 
> I really wish I could turn off the power led and disable the greeting Acer logo when you turn on the monitor.


Yeah unfortunately me too. Tried all the methods like holding the "e" Key + Power etc., all didn't work. Contacted TFTCentral on Twitter, maybe they can help. But in one tweet they/he said that he accidentally accessed the menu while screen was on.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> A few people reporting dead pixels across various forums now...thinking about possibly cancelling my 3...yikes.


what would make me nervous is trying to get an rma on them atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> u are right, i and be ok with dead pixels if i paid like 300dollars for the monitor


I'd be pissed at almost $800


----------



## Rayman1968

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor270*
> 
> As the fates would have it I seemed to have slipped into a couple minute window for buying this monitor from newegg (see image)
> 
> Says it's been shipped but have yet to receive a tracking number. Bought around 1:20 to 1:30 pm.






lol


----------



## StarDragon

Aye, for the people reconsidering buying the dead pixels are not bad, you have to be right up against the monitor to see them. A spec of dust/dirt would look bigger.

The only way they'd be a deal breaker is if you have OCD just knowing they are there, or perhaps work as a graphic designer, but then these aren't the monitors your should be buying if that is your line of work.

These monitors are designed for gaming, I can guarantee you will not notice dead pixels while gaming, unless you have a whole bunch of them, or stuck pixels like Mrgamer81 seems to have







.
I second the person above gamer81, I'd return the monitor sounds like a bad panel.

I ordered 3 monitors, 1 perfect, 1 dead pixel, 1 with 3 dead pixel, and I wouldn't return any of them.
Catleaps were more of a gamble than these monitors







.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Aye, for the people reconsidering buying the dead pixels are not bad, you have to be right up against the monitor to see them. A spec of dust/dirt would look bigger.
> 
> The only way they'd be a deal breaker is if you have OCD just knowing they are there, or perhaps work as a graphic designer, but then these aren't the monitors your should be buying if that is your line of work.
> 
> These monitors are designed for gaming, I can guarantee you will not notice dead pixels while gaming, unless you have a whole bunch of them, or stuck pixels like Mrgamer81 seems to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I second the person above gamer81, I'd return the monitor sounds like a bad panel.
> 
> I ordered 3 monitors, 1 perfect, 1 dead pixel, 1 with 3 dead pixel, and I wouldn't return any of them.
> Catleaps were more of a gamble than these monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i am very OCD about thing like this, sure it´s hard to see them in every day use, but i know they are there and this monitor is not cheap, so i want one without dead pixels


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Aye, for the people reconsidering buying the dead pixels are not bad, you have to be right up against the monitor to see them. A spec of dust/dirt would look bigger.
> 
> The only way they'd be a deal breaker is if you have OCD just knowing they are there, or perhaps work as a graphic designer, but then these aren't the monitors your should be buying if that is your line of work.
> 
> These monitors are designed for gaming, I can guarantee you will not notice dead pixels while gaming, unless you have a whole bunch of them, or stuck pixels like Mrgamer81 seems to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I second the person above gamer81, I'd return the monitor sounds like a bad panel.
> 
> I ordered 3 monitors, 1 perfect, 1 dead pixel, 1 with 3 dead pixel, and I wouldn't return any of them.
> Catleaps were more of a gamble than these monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I have 3 dead pixels as well but they are all towards the outside of the screen. I can see it if I remember where it is and focus on finding it. Picture of two of the dead pixels below. I'll still be keeping the monitor and I'm still loving it. Now if I ordered from Amazon with their overnight shipping and return policy I'd consider exchanging it, but I have no interest in messing with the Acer store.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Yeah I have 3 dead pixels as well but they are all towards the outside of the screen. I can see it if I remember where it is and focus on finding it. Picture of two of the dead pixels below. I'll still be keeping the monitor and I'm still loving it. Now if I ordered from Amazon with their overnight shipping and return policy I'd consider exchanging it, but I have no interest in messing with the Acer store.


damn, that sucks. can u open up black background, and turn up the brightess and see if u have small colored dots


----------



## StarDragon

http://deadpixelbuddy.com/ to test for pixels btw.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> http://deadpixelbuddy.com/ to test for pixels btw.


Thank you will test my monitor when arrived, for now at least my iPhone have no dead pixels.


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Yeah I have 3 dead pixels as well but they are all towards the outside of the screen. I can see it if I remember where it is and focus on finding it. Picture of two of the dead pixels below. I'll still be keeping the monitor and I'm still loving it. Now if I ordered from Amazon with their overnight shipping and return policy I'd consider exchanging it, but I have no interest in messing with the Acer store.


Ok, so I decided to power it off and rub it with a rubber stylus and a microfiber cloth really gently and when I powered it back on all the pixels were working and now I can't find any bad ones using the tests.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Ok, so I decided to power it off and rub it with a rubber stylus and a microfiber cloth really gently and when I powered it back on all the pixels were working and now I can't find any bad ones using the tests.


Glad to hear you got your pixels un-stuck. Let's hope they stay that way!


----------



## vlps5122

0 dead pixels, really loving this thing, getting the colors calibrated now with tftcentral's setup


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> *That said...if it does pop up on Amazon, i'll order from there and cancel my Acer orders in a heartbeat (assuming prices are roughly the same)*.


You and me both, and a lot of others!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You and me both, and a lot of others!


I just had to do that with an NZXT case. They were cool about it thou and the shipping time is the same. I'm stoked to see this pop up on Amazon.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Yeah I have 3 dead pixels as well but they are all towards the outside of the screen. I can see it if I remember where it is and focus on finding it. Picture of two of the dead pixels below. I'll still be keeping the monitor and I'm still loving it. Now if I ordered from Amazon with their overnight shipping and return policy I'd consider exchanging it, but I have no interest in messing with the Acer store.


it looks more like a subpixel though mate, exactly like mine. If it was completely dead, it would be completely black, as seen on the picture its just sort of transparent.

Not to mention since you fixed the pixel, it wasnt dead in the first place.

Still its the last thing you notice in everyday use.. unless youre psyched about stuff like that.

I really love the monitor so far, its the best gaming monitor that was ever released- again so far.

Definitely better than Asus PG27, and Asus was the best untill now.

Im playing Dota2 all the time and really enjoying this beast









Oh btw- what brightness do you guys use? Im on 12 brightness right now, but its also 1 am over here, so Im in the "night mode" gaming basically.


----------



## vlps5122

using 24 brightness, 50 contrast, 50 red, 46 green, 45 blue per tft central and their icc profile


----------



## Killa Cam

I ordered mine from Acer. Even though it will take awhile, can't beat dat $80 off promo code. Rather order it now than harass the Amazon product page to order.


----------



## vladz

Pls update the pixel inversion. Have you guys notice a pixel inversion?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Alright guys. Just got into the Service Menu of our monitor.

Now here is the problem:
Just as TFTCentral I have no ******* idea how I did it or atleast not exactly. As far as I know I pressed on two buttons, which were not side by side (60-70% sure). Also you don't have to turn off the monitor. I can't tell how long to press those two buttons and where in the Menu to press them. I think I was in the eColor Management when I pressed the two buttons. Then I exited it and entered the Menu with 2 clicks on the furthest to the right button and then whole Menu was on the top left corner. The furthest to the right button was definitely not involved in pressing the two buttons.

Pictures:

http://imgur.com/a/G4e93

No option to turn off the LED light or the start animation, but I only looked in the "Factory" Tab of the Service Menu and not into the other sections, so it could actually be there.


----------



## Stars

I have one issue so far, which is not a big deal but I wonder why it doesnt work.

So with the ASus PG27, I remember that I created a custom resolution of 2560x1280- dont ask the reasons I just needed that resolution. And the gsync work with that custom resolution of 2560x1280.

WIth the Acer, it seems that Gsync doesnt work with that custom resolution.

Which makes me sad a little, since I really want to use this resolution for 1 particular game.

I dunno if its monitor related or driver related.

Could one of you guys create this custom res (2560x1280 @ 144) and see if Gsync works with that resolution for you? you can see it when you look in the monitor menu under info if Gsync is enabled.


----------



## kamimaru

Just ordered one off of amazon.de as I couldn't find any retailer in France. Hopefuly it will ship fast.. Still it wasn't as expensive as I thought : 629 € + ~10 for shipping + ~130 Tax total 766. I realy did not think I would get it for less than 800. I am currently praying to not get any trouble with it because I can't speak a word of german xD


----------



## LordVarian

Monitor was pulled from Newegg Canada for some reason.


----------



## deizel5

Still trying to convince myself to get this monitor.

If anyone has this and windows 7, can you try running calibrate display color in windows, go to the gamma test and see if you can fix the gamma WITHOUT using the slider Windows gives you? ONLY using the OSD settings?

Reason I ask is many people with nvidia cards seem to have games reset that slider as the game is launched full screen, making it useless. But if gamma could be fixed with just the monitor's OSD, then its not an issue.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> If anyone has this and windows 7, can you try running calibrate display color in windows, go to the gamma test and see if you can fix the gamma WITHOUT using the slider Windows gives you? ONLY using the OSD settings?
> 
> Reason I ask is many people with nvidia cards seem to have games reset that slider as the game is launched full screen, making it useless. But if gamma could be fixed with just the monitor's OSD, then its not an issue.


Is something wrong with the gamma? I was really hoping for the same 2.4 average gamma TFTCentral measured. 2.4 is what is recommended by BT.1886; it looks nice and high contrast and, if done according to BT.1886, avoids shadow crush at the same time. I wish TFTCentral reported a 20 point measured gamma, not only the average, so I could tell if it was really BT.1886. A good 2.2 pure power gamma is impossible without shadow crush (on an IPS or TN) and sRGB looks washed out compared to BT.1886.

There are three options in the OSD according to TFTCentral, 2.0, 2.2, 2.4. They all measured higher at 2.1, 2.4, 2.7. This sounds about right for BT.1886 depending on how you measure the gamma so I am hopeful.

Mine is on backorder so I cannot measure it yet.


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Is something wrong with the gamma? I was really hoping for the same 2.4 average gamma TFTCentral measured. 2.4 is what is recommended by BT.1886; it looks nice and high contrast and, if done according to BT.1886, avoids shadow crush at the same time. I wish TFTCentral reported a 20 point measured gamma, not only the average, so I could tell if it was really BT.1886. A good 2.2 pure power gamma is impossible without shadow crush (on an IPS or TN) and sRGB looks washed out compared to BT.1886.
> 
> There are three options in the OSD according to TFTCentral, 2.0, 2.2, 2.4. They all measured higher at 2.1, 2.4, 2.7. This sounds about right for BT.1886 depending on how you measure the gamma so I am hopeful.
> 
> Mine is on backorder so I cannot measure it yet.


no no i dont have the monitor. im just annoyed that my current monitor by default has super high gamma and no osd settings to fix, and games will reset windows gamma.


----------



## Asmodian

Do you mean washed out or oddly dark? A gamma of 2.0 looks much lighter or more washed out compared to a gamma of 2.4. Usually the gamma is too low, not too high.









Anyway, you have three gamma settings to chose from so you will probably be happy with one of them.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Do you mean washed out or oddly dark? A gamma of 2.0 looks much lighter or more washed out compared to a gamma of 2.4. Usually the gamma is too low, not too high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you have three gamma settings to chose from so you will probably be happy with one of them.


If you're going to invest in an IPS display, especially one the price of the XB270HU...i'd highly recommend spending a bit extra and springing for a colorimeter to fully calibrate your display. Something like a Spyder4Pro, or an earlier version would be a worthwhile investment. I'll probably set everything on all 3 of my XB270HUs when they arrive to 50%, and then adjust the settings for each one individually according to my Spyder4Pro.

Colorimeters make a tremendous difference in color accuracy and I would neve:thumb:r own another monitor that wasn't adjusted by one. I couldn't believe how off my Shimians were before I calibrated them...just worlds apart in terms of gamma/color reproduction. Not only that, but it's awesome that the Spyder software will automatically apply saved calibration settings per-monitor if a game or program randomly resets the calibration settings.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If you're going to invest in an IPS display, especially one the price of the XB270HU...i'd highly recommend spending a bit extra and springing for a colorimeter to fully calibrate your display. Something like a Spyder4Pro, or an earlier version would be a worthwhile investment. I'll probably set everything on all 3 of my XB270HUs when they arrive to 50%, and then adjust the settings for each one individually according to my Spyder4Pro.
> 
> Colorimeters make a tremendous difference in color accuracy and I would neve:thumb:r own another monitor that wasn't adjusted by one. I couldn't believe how off my Shimians were before I calibrated them...just worlds apart in terms of gamma/color reproduction. Not only that, but it's awesome that the Spyder software will automatically apply saved calibration settings per-monitor if a game or program randomly resets the calibration settings.


You could also ghetto-calibrate it. Pull up an identical image on your iPad or iPhone, which is generally calibrated quite well. Then adjust away until your monitor looks like the image on your iOS device.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If you're going to invest in an IPS display, especially one the price of the XB270HU...i'd highly recommend spending a bit extra and springing for a colorimeter to fully calibrate your display. Something like a Spyder4Pro, or an earlier version would be a worthwhile investment. I'll probably set everything on all 3 of my XB270HUs when they arrive to 50%, and then adjust the settings for each one individually according to my Spyder4Pro.
> 
> Colorimeters make a tremendous difference in color accuracy and I would neve:thumb:r own another monitor that wasn't adjusted by one. I couldn't believe how off my Shimians were before I calibrated them...just worlds apart in terms of gamma/color reproduction. Not only that, but it's awesome that the Spyder software will automatically apply saved calibration settings per-monitor if a game or program randomly resets the calibration settings.


Haven't done this before, is there some kind of guide for this or is it fairly straight forward. Might just purchase a Spyder if it really is as worth it as you say it is.


----------



## Oncoguitar

I feel like people here are worried too much about dead pixels. To some extent I agree, dead pixels or stuck pixels on a premium display like this is nigh unacceptable and are quite annoying, but what's the use in complaining until you've actually tried to solve the problem? I've owned multiple displays which have over time developed/shipped with dead pixels and many times I was able to fix the dead pixels. Even if they can't be fixed, the other features of the monitor WAY outweigh the cons of a few dead pixels IMO.

Btw, did anyone else order their XB270HU from CDW?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You could also ghetto-calibrate it. Pull up an identical image on your iPad or iPhone, which is generally calibrated quite well. Then adjust away until your monitor looks like the image on your iOS device.


I'll be perfectly honest, I used to think the same way; after having owned a Spyder4Pro for a long time now, I could never do without calibrating my monitors ever again. Ghetto calibrating it will never come close to the accuracy of a Colorimeter, and that's not an exaggeration by any means. Just ask any professional photographer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Haven't done this before, is there some kind of guide for this or is it fairly straight forward. Might just purchase a Spyder if it really is as worth it as you say it is.


It is fairly straightforward, but you can also watch some YouTube vids on this. Basically, there are specific target values for Gamma, White Point, Brightness, etc that you aim for, and the software even asks what kind of settings your display can change/support via its osd (so if you can change gamma, brightness, color, temp, etc on your monitor, or only brightness, the software can compensate). The colorimeter (Spyder4Pro in my case) hangs over your monitor and measures color accuracy and white/black levels, brightness, etc, over the course of a few tests, and asks you to adjust things accordingly based on the target values so that it's really accurate. After about 10 minutes of testing and tuning (mostly automatically on its own), it basically spits out a profile that is automatically loaded into both Windows and a LUT (look-up table) that's loaded straight to the GPU to make sure your calibration settings are in effect.

Even if games or programs override your settings, the software will automatically load the LUT to the GPU to keep everything calibrated (you can set this in increments of minutes, hours, or even only load the LUT once on start up and never again unless you manually choose to reload your calibration after, say, a game changes it).

I'd have to say that a colorimeter is one of the best investments i've ever made; the color reproduction and calibration accuracy of one can never be matched by just eye-balling a monitor and using something else as a basis for comparison, period. Well worth the cost (although I just looked and the S4Pro is $169 on Amazon, I bought mine for $89). No two of the same monitors (even the same make/model) are really ever the same, so using, say, plain .icc profiles from Windows pulled from someone else's calibration will probably never look the same on your monitor as it does applied on the monitor of the person whom the .icc profile was pulled from.

The first thing i'll be doing to my XB270HUs once they arrive and are powered on is throwing my Spyder4Pro on 'em and getting them calibrated.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> I feel like people here are worried too much about dead pixels. To some extent I agree, dead pixels or stuck pixels on a premium display like this is nigh unacceptable and are quite annoying, but what's the use in complaining until you've actually tried to solve the problem? I've owned multiple displays which have over time developed/shipped with dead pixels and many times I was able to fix the dead pixels. Even if they can't be fixed, the other features of the monitor WAY outweigh the cons of a few dead pixels IMO.
> 
> Btw, did anyone else order their XB270HU from CDW?


CDW Canada's website says there are 25 units incoming and availability is 3-6 business days. Sounds nice but I can't find any info on pixels in their RMA policy.


----------



## sk3tch

Just want to report in as someone who received this monitor (yesterday, from an Acer store order early Wednesday) and it is absolutely perfect. Could not be happier.

There will be tons of people posting about problems because that's the nature of a forum. Meanwhile, someone like me (the majority of users that buy it, I'd say) won't be around or post. So just keep that in mind if you are going to change your mind. I've been using Acer gaming monitors since the 235Hz (had a couple). They've been great for me. My other monitor is a BenQ XL2420G and an ASUS G751 laptop with a G-SYNC (software) IPS and I use only plasma TVs if that background gives you any background on my opinion of the monitor.

Anyway - highly recommended!


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> CDW Canada's website says there are 25 units incoming and availability is 3-6 business days. Sounds nice but I can't find any info on pixels in their RMA policy.


I would honestly wait for newegg or tigerdirect. With the number of people reporting dead pixels, the last thing I want is to get one with dead pixels and be stuck with it. I know some people don't really care, but I'm not paying $900 for a broken screen. Tigerdirect has extra coverage you can buy for another $100 I think that 100% covers everything, including if you got mad and punched it or dropped it in a pool, lol.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'll be perfectly honest, I used to think the same way; after having owned a Spyder4Pro for a long time now, I could never do without calibrating my monitors ever again. Ghetto calibrating it will never come close to the accuracy of a Colorimeter, and that's not an exaggeration by any means. Just ask any professional photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fairly straightforward, but you can also watch some YouTube vids on this. Basically, there are specific target values for Gamma, White Point, Brightness, etc that you aim for, and the software even asks what kind of settings your display can change/support via its osd (so if you can change gamma, brightness, color, temp, etc on your monitor, or only brightness, the software can compensate). The colorimeter (Spyder4Pro in my case) hangs over your monitor and measures color accuracy and white/black levels, brightness, etc, over the course of a few tests, and asks you to adjust things accordingly based on the target values so that it's really accurate. After about 10 minutes of testing and tuning (mostly automatically on its own), it basically spits out a profile that is automatically loaded into both Windows and a LUT (look-up table) that's loaded straight to the GPU to make sure your calibration settings are in effect.
> 
> Even if games or programs override your settings, the software will automatically load the LUT to the GPU to keep everything calibrated (you can set this in increments of minutes, hours, or even only load the LUT once on start up and never again unless you manually choose to reload your calibration after, say, a game changes it).
> 
> I'd have to say that a colorimeter is one of the best investments i've ever made; the color reproduction and calibration accuracy of one can never be matched by just eye-balling a monitor and using something else as a basis for comparison, period. Well worth the cost (although I just looked and the S4Pro is $169 on Amazon, I bought mine for $89). No two of the same monitors (even the same make/model) are really ever the same, so using, say, plain .icc profiles from Windows pulled from someone else's calibration will probably never look the same on your monitor as it does applied on the monitor of the person whom the .icc profile was pulled from.
> 
> The first thing i'll be doing to my XB270HUs once they arrive and are powered on is throwing my Spyder4Pro on 'em and getting them calibrated.


Thanks for taking the time to explain! I have been thoroughly convinced. I'm going to order a Spyder4Pro right now.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to explain! I have been thoroughly convinced. I'm going to order a Spyder4Pro right now.


Same here, he's convinced me too! I'll be getting it together with the monitor. I'm waiting for the 21:9 one though. +Rep


----------



## Strider49

Does anyone know if the ACER has anything to let you know that G-Sync or ULMB is activated? Like the color code in the power button LED of the Swift.


----------



## vladz

Can you check guys if you see a pixel inversion while gaming pls...


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Does anyone know if the ACER has something to let you know that G-Sync or ULMB is activated? Like the color code in the power button LED of the Swift.


on the osd u can turn it on or off or see if its on. only 85 or 100 hz allows ulmb


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Can you check guys if you see a pixel inversion while gaming pls...


None at all.

Used games I've played + http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php to test.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> on the osd u can turn it on or off or see if its on. only 85 or 100 hz allows ulmb


Thank you. Do you feel like it was worth upgrading from the Swift to the Acer?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If you're going to invest in an IPS display, especially one the price of the XB270HU...i'd highly recommend spending a bit extra and springing for a colorimeter to fully calibrate your display. Something like a Spyder4Pro, or an earlier version would be a worthwhile investment. I'll probably set everything on all 3 of my XB270HUs when they arrive to 50%, and then adjust the settings for each one individually according to my Spyder4Pro.
> 
> Colorimeters make a tremendous difference in color accuracy and I would neve:thumb:r own another monitor that wasn't adjusted by one. I couldn't believe how off my Shimians were before I calibrated them...just worlds apart in terms of gamma/color reproduction. Not only that, but it's awesome that the Spyder software will automatically apply saved calibration settings per-monitor if a game or program randomly resets the calibration settings.


This.

I have a Spyder and will be calibrating my display the moment it hits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Haven't done this before, is there some kind of guide for this or is it fairly straight forward. Might just purchase a Spyder if it really is as worth it as you say it is.


The spider, and most consumer targeted meters, have software (when purchased retail) that walks you through it step by step holding your hand. My Spyder3 is silly easy to use, I bought it for $40 used with software and all accessories.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Just want to report in as someone who received this monitor (yesterday, from an Acer store order early Wednesday) and it is absolutely perfect. Could not be happier.
> 
> There will be tons of people posting about problems because that's the nature of a forum. Meanwhile, someone like me (the majority of users that buy it, I'd say) won't be around or post. So just keep that in mind if you are going to change your mind. I've been using Acer gaming monitors since the 235Hz (had a couple). They've been great for me. My other monitor is a BenQ XL2420G and an ASUS G751 laptop with a G-SYNC (software) IPS and I use only plasma TVs if that background gives you any background on my opinion of the monitor.
> 
> Anyway - highly recommended!


I ordered mine Wednesday around noon PST and I am on back-order. Hopefully that means we are close to where I am, maybe I will get it next week.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Thank you. Do you feel like it was worth upgrading from the Swift to the Acer?


The Swift is an amazing monitor also. The main difference is the color of IPS on this monitor. So if color is a main concern for you, yes a good upgrade. If color is not a great concern for you then its more of a side-grade.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Thank you. Do you feel like it was worth upgrading from the Swift to the Acer?


considering my swift failed on me after 6 months, that alone (assuming the acer doesnt have a high failure rate like the swift), yes. but even when both monitors are working, i prefer the acer.


----------



## finalheaven

waiting for this monitor is killing me.... been using the qnix for a couple of years... 144hz and gsync is one of those things that you can't go back from right?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> waiting for this monitor is killing me.... been using the qnix for a couple of years... 144hz and gsync is one of those things that you can't go back from right?


Depends. To some, GSYNC and VRR in general is a gimmick. A solution to a problem we never had.

To me, it's just like my inception from 60 Hz 1440p to 120 Hz Lightboost on my VG248QE. There is no going back. If I didn't have a Swift I would buy this Acer easily but sadly I don't have a use for 2 monitors with just a single input. One of them has to have at least HDMI or DVI on it.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Depends. To some, GSYNC and VRR in general is a gimmick. A solution to a problem we never had.
> 
> To me, it's just like my inception from 60 Hz 1440p to 120 Hz Lightboost on my VG248QE. There is no going back. If I didn't have a Swift I would buy this Acer easily but sadly I don't have a use for 2 monitors with just a single input. One of them has to have at least HDMI or DVI on it.


I dont know about you but screen tearing drove me nuts.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I dont know about you but screen tearing drove me nuts.


If tearing wasn't an issue for me I wouldn't of bought my Swift last August/September







. With how long it took Acer to release this monitor I couldn't of waited even though I would of enjoyed the IPS color in games like Total War.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> If tearing wasn't an issue for me I wouldn't of bought my Swift last August/September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With how long it took Acer to release this monitor I couldn't of waited even though I would of enjoyed the IPS color in games like Total War.


I misread your post, sorry.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I misread your post, sorry.


No worries, I do it all the time as well









Plus my writing has always been turrible for those who happen to read it


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Depends. To some, GSYNC and VRR in general is a gimmick. A solution to a problem we never had.
> 
> To me, it's just like my inception from 60 Hz 1440p to 120 Hz Lightboost on my VG248QE. There is no going back. If I didn't have a Swift I would buy this Acer easily but sadly I don't have a use for 2 monitors with just a single input. One of them has to have at least HDMI or DVI on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> If tearing wasn't an issue for me I wouldn't of bought my Swift last August/September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With how long it took Acer to release this monitor I couldn't of waited even though I would of enjoyed the IPS color in games like Total War.


I managed to grab a swift from newegg for $779, they gave me a $20 gift card to offset the cost compared to another site. so $759 for a swift isnt too bad. I Had one from microcenter(too expensive) a couple of weeks ago and then went back to my Hp 1440 60hz, it's painful.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Depends. To some, GSYNC and VRR in general is a gimmick. A solution to a problem we never had.
> 
> To me, it's just like my inception from 60 Hz 1440p to 120 Hz Lightboost on my VG248QE. There is no going back. If I didn't have a Swift I would buy this Acer easily but sadly I don't have a use for 2 monitors with just a single input. One of them has to have at least HDMI or DVI on it.


did you think the 60 to 120 was bigger or gsnyc?


----------



## Swaggerfeld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wonder since ULMB is locked at 100 Hz and the brightness not that stellar if I may just end up running it in 144 Hz G-Sync mode. The pixel response time and input lag are quite amazing, especially for an IPS.
> 
> After I de-matte it of course.


This is a thought I had as well, glad you commented. With displays, it seems there is always a trade-off of strengths.

In my experience with the VG248QE, I had troubles going from 120hz w/ LightBoost to 144hz w/o LightBoost. To me, even at 144hz, the motion blur was evident in comparison. I just don't know if I can go back to non-strobe despite the lack of brightness!

I'm thinking that likely the XR341CK will have a similar configuration... Looks like my FPS target will be >100 instead of >144.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> did you think the 60 to 120 was bigger or gsnyc?


I think GSYNC was a bigger change to me. I was used to Lightboost 120 Hz for a long time and when I tried GSYNC out on the Swift I was surprised by how well it handled. I rarely use ULMB mode on my Swift now because GSYNC gives me nearly all the pleasure ULMB/Lightboost has, but without the lose of color due to strobing. I just wish we had more inputs on a GSYNC monitor, even if we couldn't use GSYNC/ULMB it would;d be nice because then I would replace my Dell with it and have 2 epic monitors side by side, the Swift and the Predator.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I managed to grab a swift from newegg for $779, they gave me a $20 gift card to offset the cost compared to another site. so $759 for a swift isnt too bad. I Had one from microcenter(too expensive) a couple of weeks ago and then went back to my Hp 1440 60hz, it's painful.


Yup. 60 Hz is hard to go back to. Sadly I can tell even on the desktop just by the way the mouse cursor moves. Otherwise 60 Hz isn't bad for a monitor that is used as a TV/media. That's why I still use my U2711.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to explain! I have been thoroughly convinced. I'm going to order a Spyder4Pro right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Same here, he's convinced me too! I'll be getting it together with the monitor. I'm waiting for the 21:9 one though. +Rep


Haha, awesome! You guys won't regret the purchase, but definitely report back how it goes when you guys get your colorimeters in and have had a chance to calibrate!


----------



## MenacingTuba

Spyder colorimeters (especially the Spyder 3 since it does not support LED back lighting) are inaccurate and can't read contrast properly either which is why Callman, Spectracal and none of the good monitor reviewers use them.

http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11436
http://www.ronmartblog.com/2012/01/choosing-right-display-calibration.html

The x-rite colormunkie is the only cheap worthwhile colorimeter, plus it can be used with dispcalgui+agyrll which is free as well as one of the best programs for calibration.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I managed to grab a swift from newegg for $779, they gave me a $20 gift card to offset the cost compared to another site. so $759 for a swift isnt too bad. I Had one from microcenter(too expensive) a couple of weeks ago and then went back to my Hp 1440 60hz, it's painful.


Thats a little pricey for a Swift IMO. I have seen them go as low as $539 used, at different websites.


----------



## Azefore

Any chance this will be lower than the current $799 through Acer once it hits other retailers?

Been itching to possibly replace my Apple Cinema 27 I've had since 2010 and torn between this (used to be a Swift) and a 34 inch 21:9 1440 monitor....


----------



## soulwrath

new swifts are still @ $800... s


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If you're going to invest in an IPS display, especially one the price of the XB270HU...i'd highly recommend spending a bit extra and springing for a colorimeter to fully calibrate your display. Something like a Spyder4Pro, or an earlier version would be a worthwhile investment. I'll probably set everything on all 3 of my XB270HUs when they arrive to 50%, and then adjust the settings for each one individually according to my Spyder4Pro.
> 
> Colorimeters make a tremendous difference in color accuracy and I would neve:thumb:r own another monitor that wasn't adjusted by one. I couldn't believe how off my Shimians were before I calibrated them...just worlds apart in terms of gamma/color reproduction. Not only that, but it's awesome that the Spyder software will automatically apply saved calibration settings per-monitor if a game or program randomly resets the calibration settings.


I have an i1 Display Pro, I like it more than the Spyder 4. The Spyders are quite slow and I must say the Spyder software is a bit too simplified (I own a Spyder as well). The i1 Display Pro software will also lock the GPU LUT for each monitor so it doesn't get changed.

While software calibration is great it is no substitute for a good factory calibration.

With a software calibration you are changing the 8 bit values sent to the monitor to adjust the color displayed while with a good factory calibration you can still use the full 8-bit range. If you need to change the color too much with software you often get banding as 8-bit simply isn't enough precision.

I used to generate a profile for absolutely every display I came in contact with but after more experience with different displays I got a bit more relaxed and now I try to tune the OSD options using the meter to get a setting where I do not need to use a profile in Windows. Of course on many monitors I still need a software calibration to get decent results but I am hoping this one will not be one of them. Good settings on the monitor can look better than using a software calibration, depending on how accurate you need the colors and what you have to give up to improve the color accuracy.

Having a meter to adjust R, G, B, and examine the effect of changing brightness and contrast is excellent but don't assume a profile will always improve things in all ways. I use colorHCFR to examine the effects of changing settings and applying a profile.

Both Sypder and i1 Displays Pro calibrate for graphic design workflows and do not have enough options so I tend to use Argyllcms (open source) as I am calibrating for games and movies, not graphic design. It always takes me some tinkering to find good settings for a new display. Argyll can also generate a 3DLUT for madVR which offers a much better calibration than the simple 3 1DLUTs of a Windows profile.

If the XB270HU has a 2.4 BT.1886 gamma and <2 deltaE color errors I don't think I will need to use a profile on it. I really want to know how the gamma was calibrated.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Spyder colorimeters (especially the Spyder 3 since it does not support LED back lighting) are inaccurate and can't read contrast properly either which is why Callman, Spectracal and none of the good monitor reviewers use them.
> 
> http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11436
> http://www.ronmartblog.com/2012/01/choosing-right-display-calibration.html
> 
> The x-rite colormunkie is the only cheap worthwhile colorimeter, plus it can be used with dispcalgui+agyrll which is free as well as one of the best programs for calibration.


The others listed there cost way too much lol

Looking at the X-Rite prices it costs about ~40€ more than the Spyder 4 Pro, I'll have a better look at both. I still have quite some time before the 21:9 predator gets released anyway


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thats a little pricey for a Swift IMO. I have seen them go as low as $539 used, at different websites.


sure, used.

I don't by used equipment.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Any chance this will be lower than the current $799 through Acer once it hits other retailers?
> 
> Been itching to possibly replace my Apple Cinema 27 I've had since 2010 and torn between this (used to be a Swift) and a 34 inch 21:9 1440 monitor....


If anything with the demand, the price may go up. I've seen newegg do it before.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I have an i1 Display Pro, I like it more than the Spyder 4. The Spyders are quite slow and I must say the Spyder software is a bit too simplified (I own a Spyder as well). The i1 Display Pro software will also lock the GPU LUT for each monitor so it doesn't get changed.
> 
> While software calibration is great it is no substitute for a good factory calibration.
> 
> With a software calibration you are changing the 8 bit values sent to the monitor to adjust the color displayed while with a good factory calibration you can still use the full 8-bit range. If you need to change the color too much with software you often get banding as 8-bit simply isn't enough precision.
> 
> I used to generate a profile for absolutely every display I came in contact with but after more experience with different displays I got a bit more relaxed and now I try to tune the OSD options using the meter to get a setting where I do not need to use a profile in Windows. Of course on many monitors I still need a software calibration to get decent results but I am hoping this one will not be one of them. Good settings on the monitor can look better than using a software calibration, depending on how accurate you need the colors and what you have to give up to improve the color accuracy.
> 
> Having a meter to adjust R, G, B, and examine the effect of changing brightness and contrast is excellent but don't assume a profile will always improve things in all ways. I use colorHCFR to examine the effects of changing settings and applying a profile.
> 
> Both Sypder and i1 Displays Pro calibrate for graphic design workflows and do not have enough options so I tend to use Argyllcms (open source) as I am calibrating for games and movies, not graphic design. It always takes me some tinkering to find good settings for a new display. Argyll can also generate a 3DLUT for madVR which offers a much better calibration than the simple 3 1DLUTs of a Windows profile.
> 
> If the XB270HU has a 2.4 BT.1886 gamma and <2 deltaE color errors I don't think I will need to use a profile on it. I really want to know how the gamma was calibrated.


I've rarely found a monitor in the Acer/Asus/LG IPS-class that has good OOB factory calibration on it; my experience has always been that the monitors always tend to widely vary in their factory calibration.

Yes, there are TONS of options for calibrating a display, but i've found no need to go past a Spyder or yes, your i1. You'll find supporters of both colorimeters en masse, so it's usually a preference thing. I'll reiterate that again, personally, i've never owned a monitor where i used strict OSD settings and have been happy with the results, as opposed to just slapping on my Spyder and getting something worlds better in 10 minutes. Not to mention, there are a host of displays (Korean IPS displays specifically) that lack a range of calibration settings built it, so software profiles tend to be necessary there.

I've also found no discernable difference in calibrating for graphic design/photography with an aim for accurate color reproduction vs. "calibrating for games and movies," but if you can cite comparisons on why calibrating for one vs the other makes a reasonable difference, then i'll gladly look into it. Otherwise, most people sit in front of their computers and browse the internet probably equal to if not more than they would playing games (unless you're straight up doing super-long gaming sessions), so again, something like a Spyder or i1 is going to be more than sufficient vs relying on factory calibrations or eye-balling it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Spyder colorimeters (especially the Spyder 3 since it does not support LED back lighting) are inaccurate and can't read contrast properly either which is why Callman, Spectracal and none of the good monitor reviewers use them.
> 
> http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11436
> http://www.ronmartblog.com/2012/01/choosing-right-display-calibration.html
> 
> The x-rite colormunkie is the only cheap worthwhile colorimeter, plus it can be used with dispcalgui+agyrll which is free as well as one of the best programs for calibration.


S4P supports LED backlighting; i've also used the colormunkie and sent it right back to Amazon. I've found the S4P accurate enough compared to factory calibrations/tweaking without having to go into the hundreds-and-hundreds of dollars range to go for the absolute best; there are commercial calibrators that literally cost thousands that we can throw into the mix, but I was aiming more for making people of aware of a decent, affordable solution, especially when absolute accuracy is not needed nor is it warranted to this class of a consumer display. If we want to justify the most expensive colorimeters out there, we should be talking about displays that are aimed to be paired with them, and not gaming displays that, while cost $800 due to g-sync and 144hz specifically, aren't aimed for professional use and thus hardly warrant colorimeters and options that can far exceed the cost of the displays themselves.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> If anything with the demand, the price may go up. I've seen newegg do it before.


I can sit on my hands if that happened, I was happy to pay a premium when 1440p wasn't prevalent but nowadays I'll probably wait for $700 or less. Seems like a great product, might see where the competition is once the 390x drops, hopefully one of the bigger brands takes interest if not already.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I can sit on my hands if that happened, I was happy to pay a premium when 1440p wasn't prevalent but nowadays I'll probably wait for $700 or less. Seems like a great product, might see where the competition is once the 390x drops, hopefully one of the bigger brands takes interest if not already.


I actually do see the price for these XB270HUs increasing...the demand is already there, and further perpetuated by all the absolutely glowing reviews from various outlets calling this, "the best gaming monitor ever." You can't find an enthusiast PC hardware or gaming site, blog, etc., where people aren't keeping an eye on this thing or have browser tabs devoted to refreshing product pages just waiting for this thing to go into stock. Unless Acer can reasonably churn these out to exceed demand, it may be a painful wait for some people for the next couple of months, especially once we start to get into Summer, where more people will have more free time to sit around and try to snag one of these to game on all Summer long.

Even the Swift had supply issues in certain parts of the world up to 6 months after it released, and i'd argue that Asus' production quotas are probably larger than Acer's.

This is why I ordered 3 of these on Wednesday off the bat; a) figured it'd be harder to get another 2 down the road to complete my Surround setup and b) I had to take advantage of that coupon that knocked off $240 for three of them, essentially negating tax + overnight shipping costs for us Californians with ~10% tax.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> You'll find supporters of both colorimeters en masse, so it's usually a preference thing.


No, it's only possible to find people who did not research properly and bought a Spyder. No professional uses or endorses Spyders because the inter-unit accuracy varies too much and the best ones are still inferior to x-rites meters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> S4P supports LED backlighting


Huh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Spyder colorimeters (especially *the Spyder 3* since it does not support LED back lighting)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I've also used the colormunkie and sent it right back to Amazon. I've found the S4P accurate enough


That's nice, but your opinion is not based on anything concrete. I provided sources from professionals who do not recommend Spyder products.


----------



## sk3tch

Own a Spyder Elite and can confirm - it is not as great as made out to be in this thead. Certainly not worth the money. If anyone wants to buy a used one. Ha...

I've been using TFTCentral's ICC profiles and tuning guides and have been happy. That's how lazy I've been...don't even want to drag the Spyder out and install their crappy Windows 3.1-esque software lol.

EDIT: actually it's an Elite. Cost me $250.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> No, it's only possible to find people who did not research properly and bought a Spyder. No professional uses or endorses Spyders because the inter-unit accuracy varies too much and the best ones are still inferior to x-rites meters.
> Huh?
> 
> That's nice, but your opinion is not based on anything concrete. I provided sources from professionals who do not recommend Spyder products.


You sound fun, so i'll gladly back away from this discussion; it's not really worth it to keep going at it. People are free to invest in whatever colorimeter they want for their needs, and the S4P suits mine. If you want to keep using the, "there's more professional options out there that are worthwhile" and keep linking to sites/blogs stating such, please feel free (I could do the same, but it's not needed...anyone can Google this, right?). I could do the same with hardware + software that can also cost everyone thousands of dollars, but what's the point? If people here weren't already aware of basic calibration tools outside of their monitor's OSD settings, they're likely not going to need the products to calibrate their _*gaming monitor*_ to the exact degree that a professional would. I brought up the Spyders because they're cheap, and they're far better than OOB calibration, and they work for me. Simple as that.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Own a Spyder Pro and can confirm - it is not as great as made out to be in this thead. Certainly not worth the money. If anyone wants to buy a used one. Ha...
> 
> I've been using TFTCentral's ICC profiles and tuning guides and have been happy. That's how lazy I've been...don't even want to drag the Spyder out and install their crappy Windows 3.1-esque software lol.


Used to do the same with TFTCentral's .icc profiles, but that's only acceptable (to me) if you're fine with using a profile that was gleaned off someone else's calibration, and for me, monitors vary enough to where applying someone else's .icc profile is never a one-for-one thing. At $89, I can't complain about my S4P.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I've rarely found a monitor in the Acer/Asus/LG IPS-class that has good OOB factory calibration on it; my experience has always been that the monitors always tend to widely vary in their factory calibration.


This is true to me as well but I hope this one will be one of the rare ones, the TFTCentral review was not as impressive as the Swift but still quite good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yes, there are TONS of options for calibrating a display, but i've found no need to go past a Spyder or yes, your i1. You'll find supporters of both colorimeters en masse, so it's usually a preference thing. I'll reiterate that again, personally, i've never owned a monitor where i used strict OSD settings and have been happy with the results, as opposed to just slapping on my Spyder and getting something worlds better in 10 minutes. Not to mention, there are a host of displays (Korean IPS displays specifically) that lack a range of calibration settings built it, so software profiles tend to be necessary there.
> 
> I've also found no discernable difference in calibrating for graphic design/photography with an aim for accurate color reproduction vs. "calibrating for games and movies," but if you can cite comparisons on why calibrating for one vs the other makes a reasonable difference, then i'll gladly look into it. Otherwise, most people sit in front of their computers and browse the internet probably equal to if not more than they would playing games (unless you're straight up doing super-long gaming sessions), so again, something like a Spyder or i1 is going to be more than sufficient vs relying on factory calibrations or eye-balling it.


Yes, my most of the cheap and/or gaming monitors seem to not have a factory calibration at all. Eye-balling is totally ineffective in my opinion. My Overlords have no OSD at all and would need a calibration even if they did. I am also not suggesting getting a more expensive meter than the Spyder 4 or i1d3, simply using Argyllcms (and dispcalgui if you want) to do the calibration.

The difference between graphic design and movie calibrations is in how the correction near black is handled and what gamma is targeted. Neither of the two software packages target BT.1886 which is much better for movies and games than sRGB and pure power crushes blacks on a display with this black level so you lose shadow detail (especially bad for games). Targeting BT.1886 everything else (web, etc.) looks great, the difference is that you are changing the gamma curve based on the black level, this allows a higher contrast appearance while not crushing shadows but because our perception of color changes with brightness you do not get a perfect match between displays with different black levels as one would want for graphic design. You also do not correct black or near black because it looks better to have the wrong color black than raised black levels. BT.1886 improves the apparent contrast v.s. a standard sRGB calibration.

Argyllcms + dispcalgui is easy to use and free, so give it a shot if you are interested. It is compatible with the Spyder 4 without any fussing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Spyder colorimeters (especially the Spyder 3 since it does not support LED back lighting) are inaccurate and can't read contrast properly either which is why Callman, Spectracal and none of the good monitor reviewers use them.
> 
> http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11436
> http://www.ronmartblog.com/2012/01/choosing-right-display-calibration.html
> 
> The x-rite colormunkie is the only cheap worthwhile colorimeter, plus it can be used with dispcalgui+agyrll which is free as well as one of the best programs for calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> S4P supports LED backlighting; i've also used the colormunkie and sent it right back to Amazon. I've found the S4P accurate enough compared to factory calibrations/tweaking without having to go into the hundreds-and-hundreds of dollars range to go for the absolute best; there are commercial calibrators that literally cost thousands that we can throw into the mix, but I was aiming more for making people of aware of a decent, affordable solution, especially when absolute accuracy is not needed nor is it warranted to this class of a consumer display. If we want to justify the most expensive colorimeters out there, we should be talking about displays that are aimed to be paired with them, and not gaming displays that, while cost $800 due to g-sync and 144hz specifically, aren't aimed for professional use and thus hardly warrant colorimeters and options that can far exceed the cost of the displays themselves.
Click to expand...

The colormunkie has terrible near black performance and I don't believe it offers any more accuracy than the i1d3. Both the Spyder 4 and i1d3 are decent but the i1d3 is faster, the Spyder 3 was crap though. A spectrometer would be great so we don't have to use spectral correction files to support different backlights but, yes, they are a tad too expensive for me to justify.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I actually do see the price for these XB270HUs increasing...the demand is already there, and further perpetuated by all the absolutely glowing reviews from various outlets calling this, "the best gaming monitor ever." You can't find an enthusiast PC hardware or gaming site, blog, etc., where people aren't keeping an eye on this thing or have browser tabs devoted to refreshing product pages just waiting for this thing to go into stock. Unless Acer can reasonably churn these out to exceed demand, it may be a painful wait for some people for the next couple of months, especially once we start to get into Summer, where more people will have more free time to sit around and try to snag one of these to game on all Summer long.
> 
> Even the Swift had supply issues in certain parts of the world up to 6 months after it released, and i'd argue that Asus' production quotas are probably larger than Acer's.
> 
> This is why I ordered 3 of these on Wednesday off the bat; a) figured it'd be harder to get another 2 down the road to complete my Surround setup and b) I had to take advantage of that coupon that knocked off $240 for three of them, essentially negating tax + overnight shipping costs for us Californians with ~10% tax.


All valid points but I'm doubting Acer would actually increase the price through their own store after reviews, I could only see 3rd parties trying making an extra $100-200 by scalping them (which people will buy because reasons). There's a small, niche demand for this monitor, same as the Swift, I'd say production is proportionate to the demand (if not less since the bigger panels probably have a much higher/stricter quality check). The enthusiast market is definitely growing with the mid range GPUs finally able to push 1080p with ease so I'm betting that's adding to it as well.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> The difference between graphic design and movie calibrations is in how the correction near black is handled and what gamma is targeted. Neither of the two software packages target BT.1886 which is much better for movies and games than sRGB and pure power crushes blacks on a display with this black level so you lose shadow detail (especially bad for games). Targeting BT.1886 everything else (web, etc.) looks great, the difference is that you are changing the gamma curve based on the black level, this allows a higher contrast appearance while not crushing shadows but because our perception of color changes with brightness you do not get a perfect match between displays with different black levels as one would want for graphic design. You also do not correct black or near black because it looks better to have the wrong color black than raised black levels. BT.1886 improves the apparent contrast v.s. a standard sRGB calibration.


Cool, thanks! I'll have to look into BT.1886 a bit more..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> All valid points but I'm doubting Acer would actually increase the price through their own store after reviews, *I could only see 3rd parties trying making an extra $100-200 by scalping them* (which people will buy because reasons). There's a small, niche demand for this monitor, same as the Swift, I'd say production is proportionate to the demand (if not less since the bigger panels probably have a much higher/stricter quality check). The enthusiast market is definitely growing with the mid range GPUs finally able to push 1080p with ease so I'm betting that's adding to it as well.


Yep; it won't be Acer upping their costs but rather, retailers will be tacking on an extra $50-150 on top of MSRP, easily. I had to take advantage of that coupon while I could...lol.

Most retailers also did the same thing with the ROG Swift, and its price saw some pretty decent swings, and I expect the same with the XB270HU.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> You sound fun, so i'll gladly back away from this discussion; it's not really worth it to keep going at it.


Yes, I am the villain for providing helpful advice and linking to credible sources instead of posting "I bought and I like it so I disagree," which is uselss in the case of colorimeters. The x-rite colormunkie is the same price as the Spyder 4 Pro (170$), but is more accurate.

There is a reason companies Callman, Spectracal and none of the main (good) monitor reviewers use Spyders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> The colormunkie has terrible near black performance and I don't believe it offers any more accuracy than the i1d3.


I have not been referring to the old colormunkie spectrometer. The newer 170$ colormunki is pretty much the same as the i1 d3 aside from being slower and having inferior stock software, hence typing that it is the cheapest worthwhile option. The i1d3 is better, but also costs considerably more.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Yes, I am the villain for providing helpful advice and linking to credible sources instead of posting *"I bought and I like it so I disagree,"* which is uselss in the case of colorimeters. The x-rite colormunkie is the same price as the Spyder 4 Pro (170$), but is more accurate.
> 
> There is a reason companies Callman, Spectracal and none of the main (good) monitor reviewers use Spyders.
> The 170$ colormunki is pretty much the same as the i1 d3 aside from being slower and having inferior stock software, hence typing that it is the cheapest worthwhile option. The i1d3 is better, but also costs considerably more.


Yep, that's exactly what my post amounts to. Nevermind that i've used both the S4P and Colormunki on multiple identical monitors (4, at one point, while I was deciding which ones to send back due to dead pixel location) and the Colormunki managed to somehow give completely ridiculous, different results over 3 (identical) of the monitors as opposed to the S4P in similar lighting conditions. I'm not the only person that can attest to the results of the x-rite in that way, either.

Also, the S4P price has gone up since I bought it, which I also mentioned in my original post about it. At $89, it was an absolute steal. It was also at $119 a few months ago. If it's the same price as the Colormunki then I implore people to actually use the damn things and see which one provides the better results for their own monitors. I don't need to link to blogs and sites from professionals; most people who've never even looked into colorimeters obviously don't need that level of accuracy from their monitors (i.e., professional use cases), and that was my point. I never ventured into the whole, "hey, let me tell you all about colorimeters and how there are a myriad of options ranging into the thousands of dollars to properly calibrate your gaming monitor which, obviously, you have no professional uses for, otherwise you'd likely have already purchased an entirely different monitor altogether and already have the necessary equipment to calibrate such a display." My argument was always based on the, "hey, OSD and eye-ball calibrating sucks, here's a decent, cheap solution that has worked for me." Keep beating the "this is not what x and y site and company use so your opinion of the z product is invalid" drum though. The people likely to invest in those options aren't looking to OCN to give them that advice.

You'll also find the same level of "credible sources" scattered about the internet praising the S4P and similar products as much as you will the x-rite, but I digress. Now i'll really stop replying to you, as you've got it all figured out. I'm just here spewing my garbage opinions with no basis in reality, don't mind me.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The Swift is an amazing monitor also. The main difference is the color of IPS on this monitor. So if color is a main concern for you, yes a good upgrade. If color is not a great concern for you then its more of a side-grade.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> considering my swift failed on me after 6 months, that alone (assuming the acer doesnt have a high failure rate like the swift), yes. but even when both monitors are working, i prefer the acer.


Yeah, I enjoy the more vivid colors of IPS as well as its better viewing angles. I might just buy the ACER and then compare the two side by side and sell the worst performer. It will be the Swift most likely... Even though the colors on it are actually quite good for a TN, my out-of-the-box Gamma is rather low and things look washed out without an ICC profile correcting that. Besides that, viewing angles are really poor and the matte coating is rather aggressive, those two are my greatest concerns. The Swift stands no chance against the ACER in these regards. Other than this, I really like my Swift, and it is a hell of a great monitor, yes. No apparent inversion issues here.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yeah, I enjoy the more vivid colors of IPS as well as its better viewing angles. I might just buy the ACER and then compare the two side by side and sell the worst performer. It will be the Swift most likely... Even though the colors on it are actually quite good for a TN, my out-of-the-box Gamma is rather low and things look washed out without an ICC profile correcting that. Besides that, viewing angles are really poor and the matte coating is rather aggressive, those two are my greatest concerns. The Swift stands no chance against the ACER in these regards. Other than this, I really like my Swift, and it is a hell of a great monitor, yes. No apparent inversion issues here.


Keep hearing that all the panels have the inversion issue, it's just peoples ability to notice them?


----------



## Zoulo

What's the official release date for this monitor ?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoulo*
> 
> What's the official release date for this monitor ?


14.3.15 in Germany. There is no "official" release date worldwide for this monitor.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Eh, technically the product is available now and has already been shipping, making the notion of release date seem somewhat confuddeld.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Keep hearing that all the panels have the inversion issue, it's just peoples ability to notice them?


Probably. Perhaps I have them too, but I'm not able to notice their effects. For instance, I can notice a green trailing on the grey bar in this test at 11, 13 or 15 Pixels per Frame, consistent with inversion artifacts, however never noticed such a thing as "alternate bright and dark vertical lines of pixels".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoulo*
> 
> What's the official release date for this monitor ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> 14.3.15 in Germany. There is no "official" release date worldwide for this monitor.


15/04/2015 on overclockers.co.uk. Don't even know when it will hit the stores in Portugal or Spain.


----------



## Gryz

FYI, it's for sale in the Netherlands. Just one webshop. They started offering them on Thurday (26th). I ordered one on Friday. Delivered today (Saturday). I will install mine tomorrow.

And I think I'll order a Spyder 4 Pro tomorrow too.


----------



## Leyaena

Has anyone tested for pixel inversion on this monitor yet?
I'm having a lot of issues with my Swift, and am thinking of returning it.


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Has anyone tested for pixel inversion on this monitor yet?
> I'm having a lot of issues with my Swift, and am thinking of returning it.


Haven't noticed any soo far.


----------



## Leyaena

Would you mind having a look at this test page for me?
http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5

It makes my Swift go absolutely crazy...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Would you mind having a look at this test page for me?
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> It makes my Swift go absolutely crazy...


Well, in general, TN panels are more heavily susceptible to pixel inversion that IPS displays, so that makes perfect sense, actually.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Would you mind having a look at this test page for me?
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> It makes my Swift go absolutely crazy...


It flickers like crazy on my HP ZR2740w. IPS 1440p


----------



## Strider49

I've read somewhere that all 120/144 Hz panels suffer from inversion artifacts to some extent. These can be easily spotted in the Blur Busters inversion tests. I'd say as long as one doesn't notice strange effects in game or on desktop like those vertical lines that plagued early Swift batches, you're fine.


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Would you mind having a look at this test page for me?
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> It makes my Swift go absolutely crazy...


I get about 1 blink / sec, kind of like a clock. I dunno if its supposed to do that?

Both top and bottom look the same, no "flickering" going on, just the steady 1 second blinks.

Edit: Tested with all 3 of my XB270HU's, all 3 same results, 1 blink / second.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> I get about 1 blink / sec, kind of like a clock. I dunno if its supposed to do that?
> 
> Both top and bottom look the same, no "flickering" going on, just the steady 1 second blinks.
> 
> Edit: Tested with all 3 of my XB270HU's, all 3 same results, 1 blink / second.


Likewise on my XB270HU.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Would you mind having a look at this test page for me?
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> It makes my Swift go absolutely crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> I get about 1 blink / sec, kind of like a clock. I dunno if its supposed to do that?
> 
> Both top and bottom look the same, no "flickering" going on, just the steady 1 second blinks.
> 
> Edit: Tested with all 3 of my XB270HU's, all 3 same results, 1 blink / second.
Click to expand...

It isn't supposed to do that but that is a very good result anyway.









As mentioned all 120+ Hz panels seem to have some trouble with that test, both my Swift (144 Hz) and Overlord (110 Hz) show green on the top two sections and flicker in a fairly similar way (~1/sec). My Swift always looks the same, pretty green in the top section, while the Overlord flickers more erratically and the top sometimes goes grayer or greener. I have even seen the bottom go a bit green on the Overlord.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Likewise on my XB270HU.


Very good news!


----------



## sk3tch

Oh yeah - wow - I ran that test (http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5) on my BenQ XL2420G and I see a gray bar on top, 2nd is a purple/green bar (alternating), and 3rd and 4th bar is gray. All with the same "blink" my XB270HU had. Does that mean the XL2420G has the problem? What exactly is this issue that you're trying to verify? I've never heard of it. Noob here.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Oh yeah - wow - I ran that test (http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5) on my BenQ XL2420G and I see a gray bar on top, 2nd is a purple/green bar (alternating), and 3rd and 4th bar is gray. All with the same "blink" my XB270HU had. Does that mean the XL2420G has the problem? What exactly is this issue that you're trying to verify? I've never heard of it. Noob here.


That pattern is setup to be exactly wrong in different ways to bother the various methods the panels use to try to avoid pixel cross talk. The pixels' electric fields all line up weird, amplify or suppress each other, and you get odd color shifts and flicker.


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Oh yeah - wow - I ran that test (http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5) on my BenQ XL2420G and I see a gray bar on top, 2nd is a purple/green bar (alternating), and 3rd and 4th bar is gray. All with the same "blink" my XB270HU had. Does that mean the XL2420G has the problem? What exactly is this issue that you're trying to verify? I've never heard of it. Noob here.


That is actually very interesting..

Aye all I see are gray checkered patterns one finer than the other and both are exact same color.

Was wondering how to tell if it was a bad test or not xD


----------



## semicolin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The Swift is an amazing monitor also. The main difference is the color of IPS on this monitor. So if color is a main concern for you, yes a good upgrade. If color is not a great concern for you then its more of a side-grade.


This is 100% true. I've owned both. Swift was great but it was a TN. I tweaked the settings and after a few days I got used to it. It didn't look that bad. But day 1 with the Acer xb270hu, it's beautiful. But if color accuracy isn't your thing then yes it's just a side grade.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> That is actually very interesting..
> 
> Aye all I see are gray checkered patterns one finer than the other and both are exact same color.
> 
> Was wondering how to tell if it was a bad test or not xD


Could you check this one too, please?

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=15

Do you see a green blur on the trailing edge of the gray bar? It's also good to try out these tests with ULMB activated.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semicolin82*
> 
> This is 100% true. I've owned both. Swift was great but it was a TN. I tweaked the settings and after a few days I got used to it. It didn't look that bad. But day 1 with the Acer xb270hu, it's beautiful. But if color accuracy isn't your thing then yes it's just a side grade.


Yes, Swift doesn't look bad at all once tweaked and calibrated. Those viewing angles and matte coating though... I'll get this Acer and sell the Swift at some point in the future because I crave those great colors.







It's as important as the high refresh rate for me.


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Could you check this one too, please?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=15
> 
> Do you see a green blur on the trailing edge of the gray bar? It's also good to try out these tests with ULMB activated.


No green blur at all, using Gsync.

I don't keep ULMB ativated so someone else would have to test that out.


----------



## StarDragon

Yall made me cave....

Went ahead and got me the X-rite EODIS3 I1 Pro.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055MBQOW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I got 3 monitors I need to calibrate.... It'll be worth it







. I just might have to try it out and check my calibration my home theater as well, I think this will work for that.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Yall made me cave....
> 
> Went ahead and got me the X-rite EODIS3 I1 Pro.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055MBQOW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I got 3 monitors I need to calibrate.... It'll be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


do you already have the monitors?


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> do you already have the monitors?


Yeppers! If you have any question just ask.


----------



## offshell

There's probably quite a few places that offer rentals online or local photography stores for the display calibration tools if anyone wants to use one but doesn't feel like investing as much.


----------



## kamimaru

i'm guessing it's quite a must have when into photography... a lot of people are into it these days everybody knows someone who does







at last we computer guys won't be the only one who get asked to fix things !


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Yeppers! If you have any question just ask.


What are your PC specs your running that massive res with? Pics so the ones that dont have them yet can drool!


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What are your PC specs your running that massive res with? Pics so the ones that dont have them yet can drool!


I'll grab some pics tomorrow

Specs are:

EVGA Classified X99
32GB 2133 DDR4 Ram
I7-5930k OC to 4.3k
2x Titan X in sli OC'd
1TB SSD


----------



## Evoly

I'm very interesting in buying one over the RoG Swift. To be honest, the esthethics arent as good and the UI isn't as styled but 3ms IPS with the same other specs sounds awesome.

I still have some questions.

1 - Which pixel error norm does it have?
2 - Is it possible to switch the refresh rate?
3 - Is it possible to go for 120herz and ULMB like on the RoG Swift?


----------



## fireradeon

Hi guys , tomorrow I'll get my Acer . I will keep you updated on the situation bad pixels.
I wanted to ask if you can open a poll in which to vote if the monitor has bad pixels or not . Someone could open ?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireradeon*
> 
> Hi guys , tomorrow I'll get my Acer . I will keep you updated on the situation bad pixels.
> I wanted to ask if you can open a poll in which to vote if the monitor has bad pixels or not . Someone could open ?


Good idea, minion!


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What are your PC specs your running that massive res with? Pics so the ones that dont have them yet can drool!


I've got it, too. Just 1 though. I think he has 3.









Here's my son playing Spintires:


Specs:
Intel i7-5960X CPU (Corsair H110 280mm Liquid CPU cooler with 2x Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-3000), G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB 2800MHz DDR4, SLI NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X, Creative Sound Blaster ZxR audio, Samsung 850 Pro SSDs (256GB; 1TB), and a 2TB Western Digital Green WD20EARX 5400RPM HDD on an MSI X99S XPOWER AC motherboard inside of a Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper full tower - powered by a Corsair AX1500i power supply (1500W; fully modular) with braided cables.


----------



## jezzer

Ok this monitor is amazing, perfect image quality and ZERO pixel issues, non dead stuck or whatsover.

I can even enable 3D Vision on it??? I have to get my vision set from storaga but i thought it did not support 3D


----------



## Leyaena

Where did you guys in Holland order yours?
None of the e-tailers in Belgium seem to have it in stock yet.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Where did you guys in Holland order yours?
> None of the e-tailers in Belgium seem to have it in stock yet.


There u go, best dutch webshop also in Belgium








http://www.computerstore.be/product/565601/acer-predator-xb270hubprz.html?_ga=1.22943352.277854261.1427634123


----------



## HammerStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Yall made me cave....
> 
> Went ahead and got me the X-rite EODIS3 I1 Pro.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055MBQOW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I got 3 monitors I need to calibrate.... It'll be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just might have to try it out and check my calibration my home theater as well, I think this will work for that.


I have been thinking about getting a calibration tool as well. Most of the reviews I have read prefer the X-rite, but I read one that mentioned the Spyder software package can have multiple ICC's loaded at the same time, so if you are running multiple monitors each can have its own profile loaded. Apparently the X-rite software does not allow for this?

CAn anyone comment on the above? I'd prefer the X-rite, but I have a couple of displays and want to be able to use individually calibrated results for them


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Where did you guys in Holland order yours?
> None of the e-tailers in Belgium seem to have it in stock yet.


If you live in Belgium (or in The Netherlands), you should be aware of Pricewatch. It's a service by Tweakers.net. Pricewatch has a huge database with computer-related stuff (and TVs and a bunch of other electronics products). Webstores in NL and BE update their product-lists and price-lists regulararly (often daily). It's an awesome tool to find out who has the lowest prices, check who has the product in stock, find product specifications, etc. E.g. the XB270HU is here. And these are the X-Rite and Datacolor colorimeters for sale in NL and BE.


----------



## conan48

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Ok this monitor is amazing, perfect image quality and ZERO pixel issues, non dead stuck or whatsover.
> 
> I can even enable 3D Vision on it??? I have to get my vision set from storaga but i thought it did not support 3D


Please test it out. Hopefully it works when you plug in the emitter. It would be awesome if it works









Has anyone tried using a Rog Swift EDID to see if 3D works?

BTW, Far Cry 4 with the 3D vision fix is mind blowingly awesome!


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> 14.3.15 in Germany. There is no "official" release date worldwide for this monitor.


I don't understand why EU countries have diffrent release dates.


----------



## kamimaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> I don't understand why EU countries have diffrent release dates.


What's wierd is that it might event not be released in certain EU countries before long.... what's nice about EU though is that you can buy it in an other country it it's not available in yours


----------



## mrgamer81

mine is back in the box, ready to ship back, good monitor, but dead pixels not so good


----------



## michaelius

How is ULMB mode?

Is it usable despite being 100 Hz only ?


----------



## fireradeon

Guys i've opened the poll for bad pixel issue. Please go here and give your vote (obviously those who already have it).









http://www.overclock.net/t/1548614/acer-xb270hu-27-bad-pixel-poll


----------



## Gryz

About sales in different countries. Alternate.de (the first webshop that sold the XB270HU) is part of alternate.eu. Webshops in 9 different european countries. So I emailed alternate.nl and asked them if, when I buy a monitor at alternate.de, I could later get support from alternate.nl. They answered me they couldn't do that. Fair, I understand that. But then alternate.nl also said that they were not sure that they (alternate.nl) would ever sell that monitor themselves ! Really weird, international organization, and they decide to sell some top-end products in some countries, but not in other countries.


----------



## Gryz

I installed my XB270HU this afternoon. Been playing around with it for a few hours now.

No dead pixels. No stuck pixels.

This is my first IPS screen. I think I now know what "IPS glow" is. It is not noticable on the desktop, or in games. But when I use this website and set the whole screen to black (select black, then press F11), the whole right lower part of the screen gets a yellowish glow. The weird thing is, when I move my head to be directly in front of the right bottom corner (still same distance), the glow becomes a lot less. So it seems this IPS glow is depending on the viewing angle. Weird. I had expected that an IPS screen would not change its image depending on the viewing angle, but it does. Even on the parts of the screen where there is no IPS view.

Colors seem nice. I can't compare to my old screen, because it's disconnected now. I'm gonna order a Spyder 4 Pro, so tomorrow I'll calibrate my screen. Only then is it fair to compare screens. I still use nVidia's Digital Vibrance. I loved that with my TN screens. I used it at 70% on my previous screen. It had reset to 50% (the default, I guess) after I plugged in my new screen. Good enough. Again, I'll mess with colors more tomorrow.

Scaling is gonna be an issue I need to get used to. Letters are small. Using Windows scaling seems like it just messes up everything. Changing fontsize in my browser (PaleMoon, aka Firefox) changes fontsize on some letters, but not all. It gets ugly very quickly. So atm I just run in true 1440p. My eyes aren't the best anymore, but still good enough for these tiny letters. Let's hope it stays this way for a few more years.

I found out not all games support 1440p. E.g. The Old City Leviatan does not allow me to go above 1920x1200. It's using the Unreal Engine. Editing config files does not work. I mess with The Witcher 1, to test ULMB. It works, but I can't get TW1 to do high framerates outdoors. If I enable vsync, it stays at 55-60, and only sometimes goes to 70. Indoors framerates can reach 300. Really weird. I wanted to try UT99 with ULMB (the last shooter I played online). UT99 does also not allow resolutions above 1920x1200.

Testufo says it will detect your framerate automatically, if it is 120Hz. Unfortunately the XB270HU does only do ULMB at 100Hz or 85Hz. I haven't found an option to configure framerates in the testufo webpage. So I can't properly test ULMB there. I do see ULMB @100Hz configured on the desktop removes ghosting, but the little ufo moves very choppy. Would be nice to be able to test it when the ufo moves at 100Hz too. Even when I set my desktop to 120Hz (without ULMB), the testufo page keeps running at 60Hz.

I like the OSD of the XB270HU. It's a lot easier to use and navigate than the OSD of my 3-year old Asus monitor. Still it seems a lot of work to switch between ULMB and non-ULMB on the desktop and games. I wish the nVidia controlpanel would allow me to configure both G-Sync, ULMB-settings and refreshrates for each game, and also explicitely for the desktop. Right now, desktop and games refreshrates seem to be connected. And ULMB requires you to press a button on the screen (which will break some day). It would be so nice to have all this configured once. It would also be nice to configure the brightness differently for ULMB and non-ULMB.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> sure, used.
> 
> I don't by used equipment.


Too bad, you can save very large amounts of money buy getting used PC hardware.

I bought a 2500K for $60 off CL for my son.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Too bad, you can save very large amounts of money buy getting used PC hardware.
> 
> I bought a 2500K for $60 off CL for my son.


getting a modular corsair pro psu that retails for 140 for 60 after the bitcoin mining hype fell through was a sick steal


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evoly*
> 
> I'm very interesting in buying one over the RoG Swift. To be honest, the esthethics arent as good and the UI isn't as styled but 3ms IPS with the same other specs sounds awesome.
> 
> I still have some questions.
> 
> 1 - Which pixel error norm does it have?
> 2 - Is it possible to switch the refresh rate?
> 3 - Is it possible to go for 120herz and ULMB like on the RoG Swift?


1 - I don't know what you are asking?

2 - Yes, through Windows

3 - No, it only supports 85, and 100 Hz for ULMB. I believe its response time is a bit too slow for clear 120 Hz (this is probably why the Swift doesn't do ULMB at 144 Hz too).


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Spyder colorimeters (especially the Spyder 3 since it does not support LED back lighting) are inaccurate and can't read contrast properly either which is why Callman, Spectracal and none of the good monitor reviewers use them.
> 
> http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11436
> http://www.ronmartblog.com/2012/01/choosing-right-display-calibration.html
> 
> The x-rite colormunkie is the only cheap worthwhile colorimeter, plus it can be used with dispcalgui+agyrll which is free as well as one of the best programs for calibration.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yep, that's exactly what my post amounts to. Nevermind that i've used both the S4P and Colormunki on multiple identical monitors (4, at one point, while I was deciding which ones to send back due to dead pixel location) and the Colormunki managed to somehow give completely ridiculous, different results over 3 (identical) of the monitors as opposed to the S4P in similar lighting conditions. I'm not the only person that can attest to the results of the x-rite in that way, either.
> 
> Also, the S4P price has gone up since I bought it, which I also mentioned in my original post about it. At $89, it was an absolute steal. It was also at $119 a few months ago. If it's the same price as the Colormunki then I implore people to actually use the damn things and see which one provides the better results for their own monitors. I don't need to link to blogs and sites from professionals; most people who've never even looked into colorimeters obviously don't need that level of accuracy from their monitors (i.e., professional use cases), and that was my point. I never ventured into the whole, "hey, let me tell you all about colorimeters and how there are a myriad of options ranging into the thousands of dollars to properly calibrate your gaming monitor which, obviously, you have no professional uses for, otherwise you'd likely have already purchased an entirely different monitor altogether and already have the necessary equipment to calibrate such a display." My argument was always based on the, "hey, OSD and eye-ball calibrating sucks, here's a decent, cheap solution that has worked for me." Keep beating the "this is not what x and y site and company use so your opinion of the z product is invalid" drum though. The people likely to invest in those options aren't looking to OCN to give them that advice.
> 
> You'll also find the same level of "credible sources" scattered about the internet praising the S4P and similar products as much as you will the x-rite, but I digress. Now i'll really stop replying to you, as you've got it all figured out. I'm just here spewing my garbage opinions with no basis in reality, don't mind me.
Click to expand...

PLUS +REP to both you guys









Without intelligent/detailed discussions like this, many people wouldn't know where to start with their research and hopefully leading to the best bang-for-buck giving their situation and personal preferences









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> There's probably quite a few places that offer rentals online or local photography stores for the display calibration tools if anyone wants to use one but doesn't feel like investing as much.


THIS^^^^ +R ... surprised you (Tuba) didn't add this to the discussion as you have in the past


----------



## micorawrus

Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting this monitor but I tend to switch from my gaming pc to my work macbook. Will this monitor work with macs if I use a displayport to mini displayport/thunderbolt cable? I dont care if the g-sync works when plugged into the mac since I'll be working on spread sheets most of the time.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> About sales in different countries. Alternate.de (the first webshop that sold the XB270HU) is part of alternate.eu. Webshops in 9 different european countries. So I emailed alternate.nl and asked them if, when I buy a monitor at alternate.de, I could later get support from alternate.nl. They answered me they couldn't do that. Fair, I understand that. But then alternate.nl also said that they were not sure that they (alternate.nl) would ever sell that monitor themselves ! Really weird, international organization, and they decide to sell some top-end products in some countries, but not in other countries.


Alternate.nl was good 10 years ago, now its one of the worst shops in the netherlands whent it comes to service. Only buying fans there if i need them and no one else has them in stock. People working there have no clue about hardware.


----------



## Gryz

IPS Glow seems bad.
This is my first IPS screen. So I don't know what is supposed to be normal. I play a lot of dark games, and the glow is so noticable, I can't believe people would find this acceptable. There is a little IPS glow in the 2 top corners. Bottom right is getting worse. But the IPS glow in the bottom right is really heavy. Basically in dark games, the right bottom corner is more yellow than black ! It's not only distracting, I can't even see well what's in the game in the left bottom corner. Also, if I move my head slightly, the exact location/edges of the glow moves around. I find this 10x more distracting than any TN color-shifting I've ever seen.

I can understand that people who play bright games, or do other stuff than play games, like the colors on an IPS screen. I like it too. Especially the lack of color-banding. Color-banding is most noticably in dark games (at least, that is my experience). I played a few games (Outlast, Dying Light, Thief Gold, The Old City Leviathan, Vanishing of Ethan Carter), and when it gets dark (evening, night, inside a dungeon), the colors are nice. Except that lower right corner. But to be honest, I wonder how much is that because this is a 8-bit screen, and how much of it is because it is IPS ?

For those of you who have had/seen more IPS screens. Is this strong yellow glow normal ? I think I'm going to RMA this screen tomorrow, and try another one. But if this is normal, then an IPS screen is maybe not good for me.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Alright overclockers, I was able to access the service menu an second time. Still don't know how I did it, honestly.
But now I went through the whole Menu and filmed it, there is nothing interesting there. There isn't any option to turn off the LED or turn off the boot animations etc.

Video:


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> IPS Glow seems bad.
> This is my first IPS screen. So I don't know what is supposed to be normal. I play a lot of dark games, and the glow is so noticable, I can't believe people would find this acceptable. There is a little IPS glow in the 2 top corners. Bottom right is getting worse. But the IPS glow in the bottom right is really heavy. Basically in dark games, the right bottom corner is more yellow than black ! It's not only distracting, I can't even see well what's in the game in the left bottom corner. Also, if I move my head slightly, the exact location/edges of the glow moves around. I find this 10x more distracting than any TN color-shifting I've ever seen.
> 
> I can understand that people who play bright games, or do other stuff than play games, like the colors on an IPS screen. I like it too. Especially the lack of color-banding. Color-banding is most noticably in dark games (at least, that is my experience). I played a few games (Outlast, Dying Light, Thief Gold, The Old City Leviathan, Vanishing of Ethan Carter), and when it gets dark (evening, night, inside a dungeon), the colors are nice. Except that lower right corner. But to be honest, I wonder how much is that because this is a 8-bit screen, and how much of it is because it is IPS ?
> 
> For those of you who have had/seen more IPS screens. Is this strong yellow glow normal ? I think I'm going to RMA this screen tomorrow, and try another one. But if this is normal, then an IPS screen is maybe not good for me.


Did you turn brightness down on the OSD?

The monitor roughly being properly calibrated is around 20-26. The IPS Glow is bad when its set to 100 (What you receive it at)but when you turn it down to 25 its not nearly as bad as factory default.

But yes, most IPS have the glow, this one seems to have a yellowish tint for some reason however.


----------



## Gryz

Yes, I had turned down the brightness in the OSD from 100 to 40. And then later I changed the brightness in the nVidia control panel from 50% to 35%. And gamma to 0.7. So the screen isn't really bright. But I guess I can turn down the brightness a bit more, and see if that helps. I'll let you know. Thanks for the suggestion.

Edit: I've set my OSD brightness from 40 to 20. And nVidia CP brightness from 35% to 50%. Glow is maybe a little less, but not much. I'll try a few more combinations. Maybe I should order my Spyder4Pro right away.

Edit2: even when I set the OSD brightness to 10, the IPS glow in the right bottom corner is still way more than I can handle. But the glow in the other 3 corners is now hardly visible. If I swap my monitor, and if I get lucky, I might get a monitor where the glow in all 4 corners is like that. That would be acceptable.

I know IPS-glow is a common problem with IPS-screens. I guess if you don't play dark games, it hardly matters. But most of the games I play are in fact dark. Is there any one here who owns a XB270HU, and whose screen does not have any IPS-glow at all ? I understand if you have a little, and don't mind. But I'd like to know if a perfect screen actually exists.

Maybe I should turn in my XB270HU, and change it for a XB270HA. That's almost the same screen, except it has a 1080p TN panel. I actually prefer 1080p over 1440p. For the desktop/browser for sure. But also in games, I rather have a slightly higher fps, or more eyecandy, than a higher resolution. I don't care for resolution. I bought the XB270HU for the IPS and colors. Until recently I wouldn't have considered an Acer product. But I must say I actually like this screen's non-panel features better than the Asus and Samsung monitors I've had. I like the OSD. I like the stand (much higher than my older screens. I can finally remove those old Cisco IOS 9.1 manuals I had under it).


----------



## sk3tch

Mine is pretty slight. Are you referring to the light that comes from the corners when the screen is all-black (but not shut off)? It's pretty good. Much better than my ASUS G751's IPS glow.



Shot of my mobo's BIOS screen if that helps at all. Heh.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Mine is pretty slight. Are you referring to the light that comes from the corners when the screen is all-black (but not shut off)? It's pretty good. Much better than my ASUS G751's IPS glow.


Yes, when the screen is all black. E.g. when doing a test. Or playing in a very dark game.
The glow on my screen in the right bottom corner is about the same size and same color as in your picture. But you also seem to have a white glow in the left bottom ? Or is that blacklight bleeding ? Or a reflection ?


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Yes, when the screen is all black. E.g. when doing a test. Or playing in a very dark game.
> The glow on my screen in the right bottom corner is about the same size and same color as in your picture. But you also seem to have a white glow in the left bottom ? Or is that blacklight bleeding ? Or a reflection ?


It's part reflection, part glow, part blacklight bleeding. Ha. I'm not very good at discerning the difference between all three. I can tell you that in my whole 2 days of owning this that I have not noticed any issues.

Here's another shot. Not sure how else to illustrate this. Maybe when it's a dark room it will show up better. Hard to do in my living room with all of the windows and the current (day)time.


----------



## starrbuck

Use one of these for the power light if it bothers you. I use these on all my equipment all over the house:

http://www.lightdims.com/


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> It isn't supposed to do that but that is a very good result anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned all 120+ Hz panels seem to have some trouble with that test, both my Swift (144 Hz) and Overlord (110 Hz) show green on the top two sections and flicker in a fairly similar way (~1/sec). My Swift always looks the same, pretty green in the top section, while the Overlord flickers more erratically and the top sometimes goes grayer or greener. I have even seen the bottom go a bit green on the Overlord.
> Very good news!


The green only happens on the Swift when Chrome isn't running in fullscreen. So if people could check to see if the green appears with this test while the browser is in windowed on the HB270HU that would be appreciated.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5

Basically open that on the HB270HU and minimize chrome till it's about half the monitor. Does the image appear to turn green?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> The green only happens on the Swift when Chrome isn't running in fullscreen. So if people could check to see if the green appears with this test while the browser is in windowed on the HB270HU that would be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> Basically open that on the HB270HU and minimize chrome till it's about half the monitor. Does the image appear to turn green?


You are right! How odd, in full screen the bottom two go slightly blue on my Swift but the green disappears, of course it does still flicker. I really don't mind these issues but if the HB270HU doesn't show any color effects either way it would say good things about the chance of similar artifacts with real content.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> IPS Glow seems bad.
> This is my first IPS screen. So I don't know what is supposed to be normal. I play a lot of dark games, and the glow is so noticable, I can't believe people would find this acceptable. There is a little IPS glow in the 2 top corners. Bottom right is getting worse. But the IPS glow in the bottom right is really heavy. Basically in dark games, the right bottom corner is more yellow than black ! It's not only distracting, I can't even see well what's in the game in the left bottom corner. Also, if I move my head slightly, the exact location/edges of the glow moves around. I find this 10x more distracting than any TN color-shifting I've ever seen.
> 
> I can understand that people who play bright games, or do other stuff than play games, like the colors on an IPS screen. I like it too. Especially the lack of color-banding. Color-banding is most noticably in dark games (at least, that is my experience). I played a few games (Outlast, Dying Light, Thief Gold, The Old City Leviathan, Vanishing of Ethan Carter), and when it gets dark (evening, night, inside a dungeon), the colors are nice. Except that lower right corner. But to be honest, I wonder how much is that because this is a 8-bit screen, and how much of it is because it is IPS ?
> 
> For those of you who have had/seen more IPS screens. Is this strong yellow glow normal ? I think I'm going to RMA this screen tomorrow, and try another one. But if this is normal, then an IPS screen is maybe not good for me.


I have a Dell 2713HM IPS monitor (1440p, 27"). It has a slight bit of IPS glow in the corners depending on the viewing angle. It's not yellow, more of just a slightly greyish glow. It's only noticeable on a completely black screen if I view from off-center. Sounds like the Acer is not quite so good in this respect, which is a bummer because I was thinking of getting it.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micorawrus*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting this monitor but I tend to switch from my gaming pc to my work macbook. Will this monitor work with macs if I use a displayport to mini displayport/thunderbolt cable? I dont care if the g-sync works when plugged into the mac since I'll be working on spread sheets most of the time.


It will work fine, when there isn't an Nvidia GPU driving it, it just acts as a standard display port.


----------



## michaelius

@Gryz - by your description it's more of backlight bleeding. Glow should be similar in all corners if you sit centrally in front of it.

Also try to view it from bigger distance - if it's still there it's not glow


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> IPS Glow seems bad.
> This is my first IPS screen. So I don't know what is supposed to be normal. I play a lot of dark games, and the glow is so noticable, I can't believe people would find this acceptable. There is a little IPS glow in the 2 top corners. Bottom right is getting worse. But the IPS glow in the bottom right is really heavy. Basically in dark games, the right bottom corner is more yellow than black ! It's not only distracting, I can't even see well what's in the game in the left bottom corner. Also, if I move my head slightly, the exact location/edges of the glow moves around. I find this 10x more distracting than any TN color-shifting I've ever seen.
> 
> I can understand that people who play bright games, or do other stuff than play games, like the colors on an IPS screen. I like it too. Especially the lack of color-banding. Color-banding is most noticably in dark games (at least, that is my experience). I played a few games (Outlast, Dying Light, Thief Gold, The Old City Leviathan, Vanishing of Ethan Carter), and when it gets dark (evening, night, inside a dungeon), the colors are nice. Except that lower right corner. But to be honest, I wonder how much is that because this is a 8-bit screen, and how much of it is because it is IPS ?
> 
> For those of you who have had/seen more IPS screens. Is this strong yellow glow normal ? I think I'm going to RMA this screen tomorrow, and try another one. But if this is normal, then an IPS screen is maybe not good for me.


The yellow seems more typical of backlight bleeding. IPS Glow is white, and is due to the way the IPS pixel sub structure scatters light inelastically off of the pixel-planar axis, and is also why colors don't shift when viewed at off angles. There are things on super high end IPS panels such as Eizo's ColorEdge series which offer TW Polarizers to eliminate IPS glow while retaining off-angle color quality, but IPS glow can be distinguished from backlight bleeding from looking at the screen standing above it and slightly off angle, the glow will look white while backlight bleeding is usually yellow.

Backlight bleeding is usually due to non-uniform annealing of the screen to the backlight, causing build up of backlight areas especially along the corners and edges of the screen, and truly is an error in the screen manufacturing and is not an artifact of the technology. If is is this yellow you are seeing excess of, definitely RMA that screen, as it is backlight bleeding. .


----------



## krel

I am currently using three U3014s in surround. Would it be worth it to switch to the XB270HU in surround? Cons - lose size 30" to 27" and pixels 1600 to 1440. Pros - G-Sync, etc. I could probably sell the Dell monitors for around as much as I would have to pay for the Acers.

Please, provide me some opinions - what would you do?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Yes, I had turned down the brightness in the OSD from 100 to 40. And then later I changed the brightness in the nVidia control panel from 50% to 35%. And gamma to 0.7. So the screen isn't really bright. But I guess I can turn down the brightness a bit more, and see if that helps. I'll let you know.


Lowering the brightness in the Nvidia control panel raises the gamma which makes colours dark, dull and blend together in dark scenes. The NVCP is useless for adjusting colours since it only negative affects the image quality; you might as well smear ketchup on your monitor and rip up the same amount of money you plan on spending on a Spyder 4 to save yourself some time. Many games will disable the NVCP adjustments anyway.

AHVA/IPS/PLS glow can be made nearly invisible with the right brightness and ambient or bias light combo. A 1600 lumen Philips (other companies sell similar lights) Daylight/6500k light is bright enough to light small rooms, not cause a ton of glare and make glow much harder to see if the monitor is set to <160cdm/2 (110-140 is optimal). A similar light can be put behind the monitor (bias light) to create a similar effect and works well with a dimmer room light (ie 1000 lumens).

Bias light example:



Nice article: http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/blb.htm

Obviously using a non VA panel, plasma or OLED in the dark is a bad idea, but bias lighting can greatly improve a displays perceived black depth and contrast in a lit room.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I am currently using three U3014s in surround. Would it be worth it to switch to the XB270HU in surround? Cons - lose size 30" to 27" and pixels 1600 to 1440. Pros - G-Sync, etc. I could probably sell the Dell monitors for around as much as I would have to pay for the Acers.
> 
> Please, provide me some opinions - what would you do?


I would do it if you can sell the Dells close to what you paid for them. They're around $1,100-1,200 retail, so hopefully you're not taking giant losses trying to offload them.

That said, going from 1600p > 1400p is not a large change at all (in fact, some people prefer it for 16:9), and the advantages of G-Sync + 144hz is going to give you a far, far better gaming experience than 1600p from 1440p would. IMO, it's not even close; if you were starting over with no monitors, you'd be a fool to choose the Dells over Acers in Surround for gaming, IMO. I've got 3 XB270HUs coming my way this week already.









Keep in mind that XB270HUs in Surround @ 144hz requires an absolute ridiculous amount of horsepower to run; I don't even think my 3x Titan Xs are anywhere near enough to make a good dent on the more recent, graphically intensive games. They should be enough to get close to 60fps on high OCs...but that's where G-Sync comes in to make that less-than-ideal FPS smooth when using Surround. I'm sure i'll be finding myself using only 1 of the XB270HUs to game on, depending on the game...but when using only one of the monitors to game on, 3x Titan Xs for a single 1440p @ 144hz should make for some ridiculous 100+ FPS gaming, easily, even for the most demanding games out right now.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I've got it, too. Just 1 though. I think he has 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my son playing Spintires:
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Intel i7-5960X CPU (Corsair H110 280mm Liquid CPU cooler with 2x Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-3000), G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB 2800MHz DDR4, SLI NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X, Creative Sound Blaster ZxR audio, Samsung 850 Pro SSDs (256GB; 1TB), and a 2TB Western Digital Green WD20EARX 5400RPM HDD on an MSI X99S XPOWER AC motherboard inside of a Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper full tower - powered by a Corsair AX1500i power supply (1500W; fully modular) with braided cables.


I dont let my kids get on my rig anymore, I had one big problem, they wouldnt get off afterwards!!







I had to build them their own rigs.

I have the Titan X also. How has your experience been with the pairing. Is it ultimate graphical bliss as i suspect?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I dont let my kids get on my rig anymore, I had one big problem, they wouldnt get off afterwards!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to build them their own rigs.
> 
> I have the Titan X also. How has your experience been with the pairing. Is it ultimate graphical bliss as i suspect?


I let the family use the rig, but they never seem to want to use it. My theory is that the blank keyboard discourages them.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I let the family use the rig, but they never seem to want to use it. My theory is that the blank keyboard discourages them.


And that is the exact reason i originally bought my Blank Das Ultimate S (Old model before they cheaped out on the OEM)


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I would do it if you can sell the Dells close to what you paid for them. They're around $1,100-1,200 retail, so hopefully you're not taking giant losses trying to offload them.
> 
> That said, going from 1600p > 1400p is not a large change at all (in fact, some people prefer it for 16:9), and the advantages of G-Sync + 144hz is going to give you a far, far better gaming experience than 1600p from 1440p would. IMO, it's not even close; if you were starting over with no monitors, you'd be a fool to choose the Dells over Acers in Surround for gaming, IMO. I've got 3 XB270HUs coming my way this week already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that XB270HUs in Surround @ 144hz requires an absolute ridiculous amount of horsepower to run; I don't even think my 3x Titan Xs are anywhere near enough to make a good dent on the more recent, graphically intensive games. They should be enough to get close to 60fps on high OCs...but that's where G-Sync comes in to make that less-than-ideal FPS smooth when using Surround. I'm sure i'll be finding myself using only 1 of the XB270HUs to game on, depending on the game...but when using only one of the monitors to game on, 3x Titan Xs for a single 1440p @ 144hz should make for some ridiculous 100+ FPS gaming, easily, even for the most demanding games out right now.


I only paid about $700 each for the Dells, so I should be able to do pretty well by selling them. I'm also running three Titan Xs, I finished my loop up yesterday and they're drowning as we speak.







Sounds like your reasoning matches mine almost exactly - the G-Sync advantages under 60 FPS is exactly why I'm considering the switch. I have found as I've gotten older that I am noticing tearing and stuttering a lot more than I used to, I suspect it has to do with my eyes is changing - I'm almost to the point where I'm going to need readers, unfortunately. Didn't bother me before, but it does now.

Where's the best place to get them? Are they in stock anywhere or is it all back order right now?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I only paid about $700 each for the Dells, so I should be able to do pretty well by selling them. I'm also running three Titan Xs, I finished my loop up yesterday and they're drowning as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your reasoning matches mine almost exactly - the G-Sync advantages under 60 FPS is exactly why I'm considering the switch. I have found as I've gotten older that I am noticing tearing and stuttering a lot more than I used to, I suspect it has to do with my eyes is changing - I'm almost to the point where I'm going to need readers, unfortunately. Didn't bother me before, but it does now.
> 
> Where's the best place to get them? Are they in stock anywhere or is it all back order right now?


I only really noticed the massive tearing and stuttering after playing on a friend's ROG Swift; since then, it's been hard not to notice playing on my current Surround setup of non-G-Sync monitors (3x Achieva Shimian 1440p displays). I can't relate to the eyes changing/needing readers, as i'm only 27, but I do wear glasses so that's another reason for me to invest in 7680x1440p @ 144hz Surround - I won't be going VR, as I don't like things attached to my face over my glasses for extended periods at a time. I tried this with the DK2, and it didn't work for me at all.









As for where to get these XB270HUs...honestly, nowhere at the moment...limited/no supply, and lots of backorders. I got in in the same 10-15 minute span early last Wednesday as a lot of the people in this thread who got theirs already (even ordered earlier, comparing to when other people ordered), so my 3 should hopefully arrive this week (Acer rep said most backorders should be getting filled this week when I called, but of course this is subject to change for whatever reason).

I'd just keep an eye out for this thread and the store product page periodically to see when it goes in stock again. Most estimates for third party sellers is around 4/15, but if it's anything like the ROG Swift release, this may be a hard monitor to get a hold of due to demand for the first 3-4 months.


----------



## soulwrath

Guys i have the swift.... but I'm not sure ifni should get the acer ips. Only reason why i am considering the ips is because it is ips lol... thoughts?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Guys i have the swift.... but I'm not sure ifni should get the acer ips. Only reason why i am considering the ips is because it is ips lol... thoughts?


Do you care about much better color reproduction and viewing angles? If yes, get the XB270HU, because a TN panel will never be able to compete with IPS in those regards. This is a pretty easy decision for you, i would think. If you're satisfied with the Swift for gaming and you don't think the picture quality of IPS is that big of a deal, then stick with what you have. Most people getting an XB270HU now probably held off from getting a Swift (like me) because we already knew we didn't want to settle for a TN panel, and the XB270HU is what we were waiting for.

If you were starting over and didn't have either one already, though, then yeah, no brainer...the XB270HU would win, bar none, as it's everything the Swift is but with the advantages of IPS (and it also has the fastest combined signal processing + pixel response times of any gaming monitor out there now, according to TFTCentral's review).


----------



## FreeElectron

Are there any update on the sellers?
Where can i buy it now?


----------



## soulwrath

Ok sounds like i need to buy the acer return the asus LOL... and buy a 1440p til i get my acer. Thanks


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I dont let my kids get on my rig anymore, I had one big problem, they wouldnt get off afterwards!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to build them their own rigs.
> 
> I have the Titan X also. How has your experience been with the pairing. Is it ultimate graphical bliss as i suspect?


Ha, yeah - we play together so I don't worry too much about it. Not much bad can happen when I'm right there.









2x TITAN X is awesome...but as someone that always has the latest/greatest it's not like mindblowing or anything (had 3x980 prior). The XB270HU has been a bigger change to my gaming lifestyle. Was 1080p/144Hz before...this thing is incredible. Very happy with it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Ha, yeah - we play together so I don't worry too much about it. Not much bad can happen when I'm right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x TITAN X is awesome...but as someone that always has the latest/greatest it's not like mindblowing or anything (had 3x980 prior). The XB270HU has been a bigger change to my gaming lifestyle. Was 1080p/144Hz before...this thing is incredible. Very happy with it.


Back then i think the big changes came when your kids beat you in sports. Now its when they can beat you in gaming it seems...


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Back then i think the big changes came when your kids beat you in sports. Now its when they can beat you in gaming it seems...


Yeah, well if that's a comment on parenting - it's not like we sit in front of the computer 24x7 playing games. It's a component of a well rounded day of activities.









Either way - I'm glad that things have changed a bit. Let the kids develop their interests where it may. I put the stuff out there and let him make choices. When we're not playing cars or dinosaurs he asks to play Disney Infinity or Spintires...and sometimes board games, read books, etc.

Sorry if I'm off-topic I just hate any kind of anti-technology rant. The more things change, the more they stay the same, really. It was TV, radio, etc. before.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I only paid about $700 each for the Dells, so I should be able to do pretty well by selling them. I'm also running three Titan Xs, I finished my loop up yesterday and they're drowning as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your reasoning matches mine almost exactly - the G-Sync advantages under 60 FPS is exactly why I'm considering the switch. I have found as I've gotten older that I am noticing tearing and stuttering a lot more than I used to, I suspect it has to do with my eyes is changing - I'm almost to the point where I'm going to need readers, unfortunately. Didn't bother me before, but it does now.
> 
> Where's the best place to get them? Are they in stock anywhere or is it all back order right now?


In regards to the tearing, either you're getting older, or tearing has reached an all time level of hype with the introduction of a new technology that claims to eliminate it altogether. I never cared much for tearing know it couldn't be helped until I knew there was a solution available for it last year.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are there any update on the sellers?
> Where can i buy it now?


Unfortunately, this thing is gonna take a while for inventory to reappear. This is gonna be one of those items you will have to check hourly, even every 15 minutes or so, in order to obtain.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerStrike*
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a calibration tool as well. Most of the reviews I have read prefer the X-rite, but I read one that mentioned the Spyder software package can have multiple ICC's loaded at the same time, so if you are running multiple monitors each can have its own profile loaded. Apparently the X-rite software does not allow for this?
> 
> CAn anyone comment on the above? I'd prefer the X-rite, but I have a couple of displays and want to be able to use individually calibrated results for them


The i1DP creates profiles for separate monitors. Activating a ICC profile is done through the Windows Color Management control panel. You can have a separate ICC profile for each monitor. All the i1DP and accompanying software do is just create the profiles.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Yeah, well if that's a comment on parenting - it's not like we sit in front of the computer 24x7 playing games. It's a component of a well rounded day of activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way - I'm glad that things have changed a bit. Let the kids develop their interests where it may. I put the stuff out there and let him make choices. When we're not playing cars or dinosaurs he asks to play Disney Infinity or Spintires...and sometimes board games, read books, etc.
> 
> Sorry if I'm off-topic I just hate any kind of anti-technology rant. The more things change, the more they stay the same, really. It was TV, radio, etc. before.


definitely not a comment on parenting! im not a parent yet but ill be disappointed if my kids don't like video games...


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> definitely not a comment on parenting! im not a parent yet but ill be disappointed if my kids don't like video games...


Ha, cool. My apologies for the mixup!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Why has no one tested out Nvidia 3D Vision with it yet?







Someone posted a few pages back that they were able to enable it with their monitor. Would be very interested to see if it indeed does work even if not officially supported.


----------



## conan48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Why has no one tested out Nvidia 3D Vision with it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a few pages back that they were able to enable it with their monitor. Would be very interested to see if it indeed does work even if not officially supported.


very interested to see if it indeed does work


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Why has no one tested out Nvidia 3D Vision with it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a few pages back that they were able to enable it with their monitor. Would be very interested to see if it indeed does work even if not officially supported.


Ok, I don't know what I'm doing really since I've never used 3d vision even though I own an Asus VG236H with 3d vision. I dug out the glasses and transmitter and plugged them in and activated the 3d option in nvidia control panel. Somewhere there I stumbled into some test image that looked 3d-esque, but not quite right. I ran the 3d vision preview pack and it went through some setup and then asked me to identify what shapes I was seeing in each eye. There was a bit of blending going on and I could still see the shape outline and a very faint bit of the color from the image that was supposed to be for the other eye.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Ok, I don't know what I'm doing really since I've never used 3d vision even though I own an Asus VG236H with 3d vision. I dug out the glasses and transmitter and plugged them in and activated the 3d option in nvidia control panel. Somewhere there I stumbled into some test image that looked 3d-esque, but not quite right. I ran the 3d vision preview pack and it went through some setup and then asked me to identify what shapes I was seeing in each eye. There was a bit of blending going on and I could still see the shape outline and a very faint bit of the color from the image that was supposed to be for the other eye.


So it sounds like it will enable, but with bad ghosting. Seems about right.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> In regards to the tearing, either you're getting older, or tearing has reached an all time level of hype with the introduction of a new technology that claims to eliminate it altogether. I never cared much for tearing know it couldn't be helped until I knew there was a solution available for it last year.


Well for me it will be 4 upgrades at once









1080p->1440p
60Hz->144Hz
static refresh rate ->VRR
-> ULMB


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Well for me it will be 4 upgrades at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p->1440p
> 60Hz->144Hz
> static refresh rate ->VRR
> -> ULMB


Can't use gysnc with ulmb though so it'll be one or the other.

I'm just going from 60 to 144 and gysnc. waited this long for IPS display, glad i did.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Ok, I don't know what I'm doing really since I've never used 3d vision even though I own an Asus VG236H with 3d vision. I dug out the glasses and transmitter and plugged them in and activated the 3d option in nvidia control panel. Somewhere there I stumbled into some test image that looked 3d-esque, but not quite right. I ran the 3d vision preview pack and it went through some setup and then asked me to identify what shapes I was seeing in each eye. There was a bit of blending going on and I could still see the shape outline and a very faint bit of the color from the image that was supposed to be for the other eye.


THEIR BLENDING!!!!


----------



## Badexample

Why you guys don't want to wait for the 21:9 version of this panel with higher resolution?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Why you guys don't want to wait for the 21:9 version of this panel with higher resolution?


hmm never considered ever getting a 21:9... think that's even a smaller niche from anyone wanting a 1440p gsync ips... so small that it takes too long for someone to decide to produce one to make a profit


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Why you guys don't want to wait for the 21:9 version of this panel with higher resolution?


Was that supposed to be IPS? I figured the XR monitor was going to be a TN panel.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> hmm never considered ever getting a 21:9... think that's even a smaller niche from anyone wanting a 1440p gsync ips... so small that it takes too long for someone to decide to produce one to make a profit


a 21:9 curved display with higher native resolution, G-Sync, IPS panel with high refresh rates sounds pretty appealing. I just don't know how long it will takes to get that thing released to the consumer. If the price is right, that monitor would be a huge hit probably bigger than the HU.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> Was that supposed to be IPS? I figured the XR monitor was going to be a TN panel.


TN and curved panel won't mix well together (bad viewing angles and color shift/distortion). Probably why all the Ultra wide screen on the market are VAs or IPS.

Sorry my bad,was talking about the wrong panel ! lol the XB is a freesync monitor TN panel as well.


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> TN and curved panel won't mix well together (bad viewing angles and color shift/distortion). Probably why all the Ultra wide screen on the market are VAs or IPS.
> 
> Sorry my bad,was talking about the wrong panel ! lol the XB is a freesync monitor TN panel as well.


I didn't even know it was curved. Might have to upgrade yet again this year depending on the reviews and when it comes out.


----------



## flint314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> a 21:9 curved display with higher native resolution, G-Sync, IPS panel with high refresh rates sounds pretty appealing. I just don't know how long it will takes to get that thing released to the consumer. If the price is right, that monitor would be a huge hit probably bigger than the HU.


Doesn´t that one feature a 1080 vertical resolution? That is a no go - the vertical resultion of 1440 makes this so great. A 28" 21:9 will be terribly narrow.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flint314*
> 
> Doesn´t that one feature a 1080 vertical resolution? That is a no go - the vertical resultion of 1440 makes this so great. A 28" 21:9 will be terribly narrow.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync

It's 3440x1440 and it's 34".


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync
> 
> It's 3440x1440 and it's 34".


I'm curious about this as DP1.2 shouldn't be able to handle [email protected] [email protected] uses around 16Ggps if I'm not mistaken. At 144Hz you're looking at 19.2Gbps. [email protected] would require about 26Gbps. If this is indeed true, then it would have to be a DP1.3 device as DP1.2 only supports up to 21.6Gbps. If that's the case, it will be no good to any existing video card owners. Even the Titan X only supports DP1.2. And I don't think many will find a good enough reason to upgrade their brand new video cards just to play at 21:9 as opposed to 16:9. If I were upgrading my cards, it'd be for [email protected] But that's just me.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm curious about this as DP1.2 shouldn't be able to handle [email protected] [email protected] uses around 16Ggps if I'm not mistaken. At 144Hz you're looking at 19.2Gbps. [email protected] would require about 26Gbps. If this is indeed true, then it would have to be a DP1.3 device as DP1.2 only supports up to 21.6Gbps. If that's the case, it will be no good to any existing video card owners. Even the Titan X only supports DP1.2. And I don't think many will find a good enough reason to upgrade their brand new video cards just to play at 21:9 as opposed to 16:9. If I were upgrading my cards, it'd be for [email protected] But that's just me.


They will probably run it with 2x 1.2 display port like the 5K display from Dell.


----------



## Badexample

double post argh!


----------



## LordVarian

Online retailers have disappeared from the acer site.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Why you guys don't want to wait for the 21:9 version of this panel with higher resolution?


Because I cannot wait. Simple lol. That monitor with 21:9 isnt due till second half of this year


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Online retailers have disappeared from the acer site.


That happens when they are out of stock, or at least claim to be.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> Because I cannot wait. Simple lol. That monitor with 21:9 isnt due till second half of this year


LOL I am in the same boat ! Will probably buy that 16:9 as well.. Q2 is not that far April, May or June.argh!


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> LOL I am in the same boat ! Will probably buy that 16:9 as well.. Q2 is not that far April, May or June.argh!


At this rate though, with XB270HU being in such high demand, it may be shorter to wait for the 21:9 than for the XB270HU to be in stock.


----------



## vladz

Can you compare the color of rog swift and xb270hu side by side. I own rog swift but pixel inversion killing me i hope this monitor does not have a pixel invesion.

Im gonna wait the availabilty of this monitor on newegg so at least for now while waiting i can read the review. Because i love eye candy on my games and my whole life i never experience ips monitor i always buy tn panel monitor....


----------



## BuzzinDSM

It would really be nice to receive some kind of update from Acer, I would have to think it would save them a ton of calls. Just something like "For those that ordered,we expect shipment of the XB270HU during the week of April****.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Can you compare the color of rog swift and xb270hu side by side. I own rog swift but pixel inversion killing me i hope this monitor does not have a pixel invesion.
> 
> Im gonna wait the availabilty of this monitor on newegg so at least for now while waiting i can read the review. Because i love eye candy on my games and my whole life i never experience ips monitor i always buy tn panel monitor....


I owned a perfect Swift for 1.5 weeks, no pixel inversion or whatsover. I returned it because i could not stand the viewing angles en color shift after using IPS monitors for 5 years.

The colors and the ease of looking at them is way better than the Swift. For TN the swift is good but it cant measure up against a good IPS and the ACER has a very high quility IPS screen.

My former IPS screen was LG Widescreen, expensive monitor and a very good screen. I have tried multiple IPS screens after that but they all could not live up to the quality of that Widescreen monitor, even later released LG panels.

Happily i can say that the quality of the IPS panel in the Acer is at least as good as that Widescreen panel so i am very happy. So its not only a very good panel with nice colors its also 144hz, fast, gsyng etc etc.


----------



## WMW

I had the XB270HA for a couple of weeks, $399 from Microcenter. Its the 1080p 144hz Gsnyc Version. I noticed when I slouch in my chair, the top of the top half of monitor turns yellow/blue depending on the calibration, really bad viewing angles. Couldn't stand it because I would have to sit straight all the time to get the right color balance across the whole screen. Returned it and went back to my old samsung 27 1080p TN panel 60hz, don't have the same problem. Hopefully IPS fixes this issue, just waiting for Mircocenter to have it on display.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WMW*
> 
> I had the XB270HA for a couple of weeks, $399 from Microcenter. Its the 1080p 144hz Gsnyc Version. I noticed when I slouch in my chair, the top of the top half of monitor turns yellow/blue depending on the calibration, really bad viewing angles. Couldn't stand it because I would have to sit straight all the time to get the right color balance across the whole screen. Returned it and went back to my old samsung 27 1080p TN panel 60hz, don't have the same problem. Hopefully IPS fixes this issue, just waiting for Mircocenter to have it on display.


Acer got the yellow fever with their IPS LED panels? LOL

I have a 1080 Samsung monitor with a glossy screen.. Going to be tough to switch to a matte yellowhish screen. All the new overexpensive monitors with G-Sync ULMB 144hz refresh rate that cost as much as a 60 inch TV seems to be lacking.







We all buying into the hype. hahahhaha The non-name Koreans brand can built a better monitor with left over spare parts!


----------



## Badexample

Nvidia should come with a portable G-Sync module. Plug and play and sync!







Nope we're stuck with a poor choice of overexpensive monitors with no quality control .


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> I found out not all games support 1440p. E.g. The Old City Leviatan does not allow me to go above 1920x1200. It's using the Unreal Engine. Editing config files does not work. I mess with The Witcher 1, to test ULMB. It works, but I can't get TW1 to do high framerates outdoors. If I enable vsync, it stays at 55-60, and only sometimes goes to 70. Indoors framerates can reach 300. Really weird. I wanted to try UT99 with ULMB (the last shooter I played online). UT99 does also not allow resolutions above 1920x1200.


I played UT99 in 1440p, you just need to changes some values in the ini file (in fact I had to do the same for 1080p/1200p you must have edited the ini a while ago and forgotten about it)

There are only very very few games that cannot be made to run in 1440p really. Mostly it would be 2d games or so.

" I mess with The Witcher 1, to test ULMB. It works, but I can't get TW1 to do high framerates outdoors. If I enable vsync, it stays at 55-60, and only sometimes goes to 70. Indoors framerates can reach 300." if it reaches 300 then you don't have v-sync running at all. ULMB requires a high (85+) and stable framerate otherwise it will look horrible anyway. I don't remember Witcher 1 running slowly but it's not a really an interesting game with which to use ULMB anyway (it's not a first person game and it's not fast)


----------



## fireradeon

Let's go guys, some votes are still missing. Please who has it, go and vote!!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1548614/acer-xb270hu-27-bad-pixel-poll


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quick, CDW has inventory!

https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/ACER-XB270HU-BPRZ-27IN-IPS-LED-LCD/3646337.aspx


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> I played UT99 in 1440p, you just need to changes some values in the ini file (in fact I had to do the same for 1080p/1200p you must have edited the ini a while ago and forgotten about it)


Can't get it to work. I've seen others post the same thing.
I've edited UnrealTournament.ini. Set all the X- and Y-Viewport parameters to 2560 and 1440. As soon as the game starts, it converts those values to some other values (2048x1200x16, I believe). The UT UI lets you chose between a bunch of resolutions. I believe 1600x1200 is the biggest. Then you can configure a few other resolutions in the UnrealTournament.ini file. Like 1920x1080. That will work. But there are larger resolutions that will just not work. This is supposed to be a limitation of DX7. If you really played UT99 in 2560x1440, I'd like to know how you did that.
Quote:


> if it reaches 300 then you don't have v-sync running at all. ULMB requires a high (85+) and stable framerate otherwise it will look horrible anyway. I don't remember Witcher 1 running slowly but it's not a really an interesting game with which to use ULMB anyway (it's not a first person game and it's not fast)


Sorry, I meant: if I disable v-sync. It was a bit weird in the beginning, because outside, in a city, my framerates kept at 55-60. As if v-sync was enabled. Maybe some engine, when v-sync is enabled, do an internal render-limit themselves. At 60fps, because in those days (2008), all LCDs ran at 60Hz.
I picked The Witcher 1 because last month I finally finished the game. I played the first half in 2008, and then never continued. I installed high-res textures, new models, enabled SSAO and 4xSGSSAA. It looks very nice. And it's a bit heavier than it used to be, of course.

I've played some UT against bots, at 1920x1080 @100Hz with ULMB. I can't say I'm impressed. I guess I'm not good enough to notice the difference between ULMB and non-ULMB. But G-Sync certainly seems nice. Not when I am at the bottom of acceptable fps (30-40fps), but above that it feels really smooth.

Edit: I was running v436. I upgraded to 451b. Still no go with higher resolutions. I only tested UT, because it was still installed on my machine. I don't play it anymore since 2004 or so.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

I called CDW, they said they won't get them in until the 20th.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Can't get it to work. I've seen others post the same thing.
> I've edited UnrealTournament.ini. Set all the X- and Y-Viewport parameters to 2560 and 1440. As soon as the game starts, it converts those values to some other values (2048x1200x16, I believe). The UT UI lets you chose between a bunch of resolutions. I believe 1600x1200 is the biggest. Then you can configure a few other resolutions in the UnrealTournament.ini file. Like 1920x1080. That will work. But there are larger resolutions that will just not work. This is supposed to be a limitation of DX7. If you really played UT99 in 2560x1440, I'd like to know how you did that.
> Sorry, I meant: if I disable v-sync. It was a bit weird in the beginning, because outside, in a city, my framerates kept at 55-60. As if v-sync was enabled. Maybe some engine, when v-sync is enabled, do an internal render-limit themselves. At 60fps, because in those days (2008), all LCDs ran at 60Hz.
> I picked The Witcher 1 because last month I finally finished the game. I played the first half in 2008, and then never continued. I installed high-res textures, new models, enabled SSAO and 4xSGSSAA. It looks very nice. And it's a bit heavier than it used to be, of course.
> 
> I've played some UT against bots, at 1920x1080 @100Hz with ULMB. I can't say I'm impressed. I guess I'm not good enough to notice the difference between ULMB and non-ULMB. But G-Sync certainly seems nice. Not when I am at the bottom of acceptable fps (30-40fps), but above that it feels really smooth.


I have always played UT99 and Unreal with the enhanced OpenGL renderer http://www.cwdohnal.com/utglr/
That's probably why. They are also automatically installed with the latest community patch which you should really be using anyway.

Unless you have an AMD card OpenGL is by far the best renderer to use for those old games since old versions of dx have issues on modern hardware. Well there's also dx9/11 renderers but I would only bother with those if I used AMD hardware (since AMD is an absolute joke with OpenGL)


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> The yellow seems more typical of backlight bleeding. IPS Glow is white, and is due to the way the IPS pixel sub structure scatters light inelastically off of the pixel-planar axis, and is also why colors don't shift when viewed at off angles. There are things on super high end IPS panels such as Eizo's ColorEdge series which offer TW Polarizers to eliminate IPS glow while retaining off-angle color quality, but IPS glow can be distinguished from backlight bleeding from looking at the screen standing above it and slightly off angle, the glow will look white while backlight bleeding is usually yellow.
> 
> Backlight bleeding is usually due to non-uniform annealing of the screen to the backlight, causing build up of backlight areas especially along the corners and edges of the screen, and truly is an error in the screen manufacturing and is not an artifact of the technology. If is is this yellow you are seeing excess of, definitely RMA that screen, as it is backlight bleeding. .


On my old monitors (an Asus TN and a Samsung TN) I had a little backlight bleeding. Those were certainly white. When looking at a black screen, with little light in the room, the white would make the edge white/greyish. Not yellow. Also, the backlight bleeding on those screen would not change a lot if I moved my head. So I think I know what backlight bleeding looks like.

I think my XB270HU has a combination of backlight bleeding and IPS-glow. The yellowish glow changes when I move my head. Just like I've seen on a few YT-movies that show IPS-glow. When I move my head all the way to the lower right corner, straight before the corner, but still at the same distance, the yellow glow disappears. But there is a white-ish glow then. Which looks like the backlight bleeding I've seen before on other monitors. So I think the problem has two elements, which multiply each other.

I'm gonna RMA my screen. I have 14 days to do so. Tomorrow my Spyder4Pro arrives. I will connect my old screen, calibrate both. And then I can do proper comparison. It'll also allows me to see how bad the glow/backlight bleeding is with proper calibration. Lots of work, but I guess if I don't do it now, I will keep regretting it.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Lowering the brightness in the Nvidia control panel raises the gamma which makes colours dark, dull and blend together in dark scenes.


Do you mean that when you move the slider for brightness, the slider for gamma will move as well ? I never saw that.
I kept my nvidia-brightness setting at 50%, and the nvidia-gamma at 0.7.
I also really like nvidia's "digital vibrance". I think the default is 50. I have it at 70 now. I used to have it at 70 on my TN screens for years. I don't do photo-editing, so I never cared much about absolute color-accuracy. I care more about relative accuracy. (And things like color-banding, black-levels, etc).
Quote:


> The NVCP is useless for adjusting colours since it only negative affects the image quality; you might as well smear ketchup on your monitor and rip up the same amount of money you plan on spending on a Spyder 4 to save yourself some time. Many games will disable the NVCP adjustments anyway.


The "digitial vibrance" certainly works in most games. Because at 70%, the difference is rather noticable. I can't say about brightness and gamma in game. Usually games have internal sliders for those, and therefor it gets really tricky to compare.

So what do you recommend in general ?
On my XB270HU I have set brightness down in OSD from 100 to 20.
I kept contrast in the OSD at 50. Gamma at 2.2 (both defaults).
And I set the temp to the values from the TFTCentral review (50,45,46) (don't think I notice anything with my bare eyes).

In the NVCPL I kept brightness at 50%. I have experienmented a bit with 35%. Because if I lower brightness in the OSD from 20 to 15, the image gets noticably bland. Not when I mess with the brightness in the NVCPL (and OSD at 20).
I set contrast to 65% in NVCPL, because I had hoped it would make dark games a bit darker. I used that value for ages on my TN screens. I can't remember the default.
I set gamma to 0.7. Same thing, I used that for ages, and I can't remember the default.
Note, I often play dark games, I mostly play in the evenings and night, and my screen is in a relatively dark room (1 window, behind the screen, but with "in-between curtains").
I have no idea how much lumen that is.









So what do you recommend ?
Keep all values in NVCPL at default values ? 50% brightness, 50% contrast, gamma 1.0, DV at 0% ?
Keep values in OSD at default, except brightness down from 100 to 20.
And then let the calibration tools do the rest ?
Quote:


> AHVA/IPS/PLS glow can be made nearly invisible with the right brightness and ambient or bias light combo. A 1600 lumen Philips (other companies sell similar lights) Daylight/6500k light is bright enough to light small rooms, not cause a ton of glare and make glow much harder to see if the monitor is set to <160cdm/2 (110-140 is optimal). A similar light can be put behind the monitor (bias light) to create a similar effect and works well with a dimmer room light (ie 1000 lumens).


During the day, I have mellow light coming from the window behind my screen. No idea about the lumen. I noticed today, during the afternoon, that the glow/bleeding on the desktop is not noticable. And in games, it seems a bit less noticable than last night. Tbh, during the day, there is some light reflecting off the screen. Which helps to make the glow/bleeding less noticable (because the image is a bit of a mess anyway because of reflections).
I don't like the idea of placing a light behind my screen at night. I like playing in a room with low lighting.
Quote:


> Obviously using a non VA panel, plasma or OLED in the dark is a bad idea, but bias lighting can greatly improve a displays perceived black depth and contrast in a lit room.


I play my games in the evening and during the night. (I'm not a morning person at all). And I prefer low lighting. Yep, maybe IPS is not for me. Before I bought this XB270HU I was wondering if I maybe should buy the XB270HA in stead. It's TN, and I thought I wanted to try IPS. However, the XB270HA is a 1080p screen. And I think (now that I've experienced 1440p) that I prefer a 1080p screen over a 1440p. The extra detail in games in nice, but I prefer slightly higher framerates (or more eyecandy, like SSAO). And on the desktop and in my browser, I find 1440p actually a PitA.

The big problem with monitors is that you can't see them with your own eyes before you buy them. Everybody buys stuff via webshops. And the few shops that still exist in towns only show low-end stuff. When buying a CPU or GPU you can read reviews and benchmarks. With a monitor, you really need to see it with your own eyes.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> I played UT99 in 1440p, you just need to changes some values in the ini file (in fact I had to do the same for 1080p/1200p you must have edited the ini a while ago and forgotten about it)
> 
> There are only very very few games that cannot be made to run in 1440p really. Mostly it would be 2d games or so.


curious. i have a 1440p overlord, using it with my work pc though because it blurs too much in shooters, so i'm gaming on a lowly 1080p xl2411z currently.

but i've played ut99 on it and it ran immediately at 1440p resolution without any ini tweaks. i have the unreal collection though and ut99 with the latest inofficial patch, 451 or so, instead of epic's 436.

edit: doh, didn't see kalston's reply, so it's because of the patch.

i consider upgrading to the acer though as colors and contrast on the benq are poor. i had an eizo fg2421, which finally had a contrast like a crt, but that was of little use as it blurred more than the benq, and the input lag could be felt as being somehow slower and less precise on quick turns.

so i have now my hopes on this acer, it's almost free of lag i see. i'm curious to see how blur reduction turns out on an ips screen, as responsiveness and motion clarity are the most important points for me. from vega's ufo pics it seems very close to the swift, the trailing is a bit longer but fainter, while on the swift it's more contoured.


----------



## Battou62

@Gryz

Dude, use tftcentrals settings and icc profile. Leave everything else at default. Don't use the NVCP for anything color related.


----------



## Evoly

Does the acer one support 1080p? I won't play on it but for my capture card (just 1080p) my main screen needs to "support" 1080p signal







Could anyone confirm that the acer one does support stereoscopic 3d with 3d vision 2?I also did read about "pixel inversion" on the RoG SWIFT. Could anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> @Gryz
> 
> Dude, use tftcentrals settings and icc profile. Leave everything else at default. Don't use the NVCP for anything color related.


Honestly, anyone complaining about yellow tint, or incorrect colors, etc...just need to spend a bit of money on a decent colorimeter. That has been discussed en masse on this thread already.

Also, using .icc profiles is a good start, but IPS panels tend to vary greatly from panel to panel out of the factory, so one good .icc profile is not likely to work as well with every other panel it gets used on unless they are 100% identical, which is not likely. In that case, it'll probably still be better than eye-ball calibrating, but maybe not by much.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Acer got the yellow fever with their IPS LED panels? LOL
> 
> I have a 1080 Samsung monitor with a glossy screen.. Going to be tough to switch to a matte yellowhish screen. All the new overexpensive monitors with G-Sync ULMB 144hz refresh rate that cost as much as a 60 inch TV seems to be lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all buying into the hype. hahahhaha The non-name Koreans brand can built a better monitor with left over spare parts!


That's not even what the person you quoted said at all. So, so much salt.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Honestly, anyone complaining about yellow tint, or incorrect colors, etc...just need to spend a bit of money on a decent colorimeter. That has been discussed en masse on this thread already.
> 
> Also, using .icc profiles is a good start, but IPS panels tend to vary greatly from panel to panel out of the factory, so one good .icc profile is not likely to work as well with every other panel it gets used on unless they are 100% identical, which is not likely. In that case, it'll probably still be better than eye-ball calibrating, but maybe not by much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even what the person you quoted said at all. So, so much salt.


Profiles cannot correct everything though. My original U2410 had the pink tint issue and my Spyder 3 corrected it a bit but not fully, shift in the seat at all and you'd notice the pink tinge in certain areas.

If there is an issue with the panel and having a yellow glow, on only some screens, then I'd return it. If all the panels have a yellow tint then the panel is garbage. I shouldn't have to spend an additional $100+ for a colorimeter to correct a $800 monitor. They should factory calibrate it to begin with.

I'm hoping this monitor is good though because I plan on replacing my PG278Q with it. Between the aggressive AG coating and pixel inversion/incorrect pixel mapping or whatever issue it is, the Swift is terrible.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm curious about this as DP1.2 shouldn't be able to handle [email protected] [email protected] uses around 16Ggps if I'm not mistaken. At 144Hz you're looking at 19.2Gbps. [email protected] would require about 26Gbps. If this is indeed true, then it would have to be a DP1.3 device as DP1.2 only supports up to 21.6Gbps. If that's the case, it will be no good to any existing video card owners. Even the Titan X only supports DP1.2. And I don't think many will find a good enough reason to upgrade their brand new video cards just to play at 21:9 as opposed to 16:9. If I were upgrading my cards, it'd be for [email protected] But that's just me.


3440x1440 maxes out DP 1.2 at 145 Hz.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Sooo....

Noticed that my purchase from Wednesday has gone from a merchant authorization hold to actually being taken by Acer. I didn't get any notification of any activity from Acer, but checking their site it still shows in process. Hopefully this (it should) means they have stock and will be shipping very soon, and thus have felt comfortable actually removing the funds.


----------



## MonarchX

If they can do this with IPS, then there is no reason they cannot do this with VA screens, which is what I am waiting for. This monitor does sound very impressive. I just wish G-Sync could work with ULMB...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Profiles cannot correct everything though. My original U2410 had the pink tint issue and my Spyder 3 corrected it a bit but not fully, shift in the seat at all and you'd notice the pink tinge in certain areas.
> 
> If there is an issue with the panel and having a yellow glow, on only some screens, then I'd return it. If all the panels have a yellow tint then the panel is garbage. I shouldn't have to spend an additional $100+ for a colorimeter to correct a $800 monitor. They should factory calibrate it to begin with.
> 
> I'm hoping this monitor is good though because I plan on replacing my PG278Q with it. Between the aggressive AG coating and pixel inversion/incorrect pixel mapping or whatever issue it is, the Swift is terrible.


I stayed away from the PG278Q as soon as they said "TN;" I had a feeling those issues would crop up. Glad I waited for the XB270HU.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Sooo....
> 
> Noticed that my purchase from Wednesday has gone from a merchant authorization hold to actually being taken by Acer. I didn't get any notification of any activity from Acer, but checking their site it still shows in process. Hopefully this (it should) means they have stock and will be shipping very soon, and thus have felt comfortable actually removing the funds.


The hold for my 3 monitors ordered early on Wednesday was released this past Saturday, but Acer hasn't debited that amount back as of a few minutes ago. Will update if I do see the money come out of my account again (for good), though.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The hold for my 3 monitors ordered early on Wednesday was released this past Saturday, but Acer hasn't debited that amount back as of a few minutes ago. Will update if I do see the money come out of my account again (for good), though.


I am on chat with them at the moment. Will update myself.

EDIT:

Per Acer chat, my order is expected to ship by end of the week via FedEx. They are on back-order but have a shipment coming to distribute.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I stayed away from the PG278Q as soon as they said "TN;" I had a feeling those issues would crop up. Glad I waited for the XB270HU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hold for my 3 monitors ordered early on Wednesday was released this past Saturday, but Acer hasn't debited that amount back as of a few minutes ago. Will update if I do see the money come out of my account again (for good), though.


While I agree with you that TN is noticeably worse then IPS, none of the issues with the Swift are intrinsic of TN properties. I've owned/used plenty of TN panels before without the inversion problem. The AG coating is just a coating problem. The fact that the monitor has had other issues like cloudy blotches, random failures, vertical lines, blurry text -- none of that is attributed to TN, just ASUS/AU Optronics being bad at monitors.

AU Optronics does the panel in this monitor, which is what makes me nervous -- but so far the only issue I've heard from both here/hardforum/etc is the yellow tint stuff, but it seems like most monitors don't have it.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> While I agree with you that TN is noticeably worse then IPS, none of the issues with the Swift are intrinsic of TN properties. I've owned/used plenty of TN panels before without the inversion problem. The AG coating is just a coating problem. The fact that the monitor has had other issues like cloudy blotches, random failures, vertical lines, blurry text -- none of that is attributed to TN, just ASUS/AU Optronics being bad at monitors.
> 
> AU Optronics does the panel in this monitor, which is what makes me nervous -- but so far the only issue I've heard from both here/hardforum/etc is the yellow tint stuff, but it seems like most monitors don't have it.


I wasn't making the assertion that _all_ of the aforementioned issues were tied to TN panels, sorry if you took it that way; I was merely saying that as soon as it was announced that the Swift was "TN," I knew it wasn't going to be a monitor for me. Pixel inversion does seem to affect TN panels more, though, at least from my experience with them in the past. That was one thing I was wary of when I learned the Swift was TN.


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> Quick, CDW has inventory!
> 
> https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/ACER-XB270HU-BPRZ-27IN-IPS-LED-LCD/3646337.aspx


Wrong, they stated 2-3 weeks until they will have any.


----------



## BuzzinDSM

There was a charge on my credit card for a few days but then it dropped off.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzzinDSM*
> 
> There was a charge on my credit card for a few days but then it dropped off.


That was a hold. When they ship it, the charge will come back.


----------



## finalheaven

Guys, I have received confirmation that Acer did get a new batch and that it should ship this week. Take it with a grain of salt but supposed to get a shipping confirmation today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Guys, I have received confirmation that Acer did get a new batch and that it should ship this week. Take it with a grain of salt but supposed to get a shipping confirmation today or tomorrow morning.


Same thing they told me about 30 minutes ago; Acer rep told me over the phone that backorders will begin shipping out today/tomorrow, and they'll be filling them throughout the week. I'll believe it when my account is debited the full amount for the 3 monitors and my order status changes to "Shipped."









I've also got FedEx Delivery Manager up and open, as that will usually email me as soon as my address has a package en route (DR Globaltech I believe uses FedEx as their shipping courier, much like they did with the Titan Xs for Nvidia).


----------



## dubldwn

So, looks like a kvm is out, so in order to use both my rigs with this monitor I'm thinking of getting a displayport extender similar to this...

http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/StarTech.com-6-ft-DisplayPort-Video-Extension-Cable-M-F-DisplayPort-ext/1932774.aspx

...and hot swap as necessary. I'll be using a 980 and 960.

Anyone have any better ideas?


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Guys, I have received confirmation that Acer did get a new batch and that it should ship this week. Take it with a grain of salt but supposed to get a shipping confirmation today or tomorrow morning.


That's great news I'll be watching for that. Hopefully I've been upgraded to complimentary overnight!


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> So, looks like a kvm is out, so in order to use both my rigs with this monitor I'm thinking of getting a displayport extender similar to this...
> 
> http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/StarTech.com-6-ft-DisplayPort-Video-Extension-Cable-M-F-DisplayPort-ext/1932774.aspx
> 
> ...and hot swap as necessary. I'll be using a 980 and 960.
> 
> Anyone have any better ideas?


I looked for a switch option as well and didn't find anything. I'm using http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Plated-DisplayPort-Extension/dp/B00L1K1C3M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1427744198&sr=8-3 and haven't had any trouble. It feels hacky but it honestly takes about the same amount of time to swap displays as it did cycling through the input menu on other monitors. I do wish I could find a decent switch option though since I still have to use a cheap one to swap the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> That's great news I'll be watching for that. Hopefully I've been upgraded to complimentary overnight!


I'm already pissed at ACER for letting me think I was getting it soon. ***** in one hand, hope in the other see, which fills up first. Lost my ShopBLT spot because of that. It's on me then. But until I see a shipping confirmation, it's nothing but air...


----------



## jcde7ago

*HEADS UP FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO GOT IN EARLY ORDERS LAST WEDNESDAY!!!*

Just checked FedEx delivery manager, and shipments for ALL 3 of my monitors was initiated a few minutes ago, for Priority Overnight delivery tomorrow!!!

The thing is, my order still says "In Process" on the Acer Order Status page, and also, my authorization charge for all 3 was released on Saturday, and just checked, Acer still hasn't debited my account for the monitors yet, but I expect it to happen in shortly in the next hour or so...but for sure, confirmed, all 3 of my XB270HUs are being delivered tomorrow, and they were all ordered last Wednesday around 11:45am PDT, during the "early batch."

IT'S HAPPENING!!!











EDIT: Signature is required for these packages, so for those like me with 9-5s...work from home, or make plans to have someone be able to sign for yours....


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> *HEADS UP FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO GOT IN EARLY ORDERS LAST WEDNESDAY!!!*
> 
> Just checked FedEx delivery manager, and shipments for ALL 3 of my monitors was initiated a few minutes ago, for Priority Overnight delivery tomorrow!!!
> 
> The thing is, my order still says "In Process" on the Acer Order Status page, and also, my authorization charge for all 3 was released on Saturday, and just checked, Acer still hasn't debited my account for the monitors yet, but I expect it to happen in shortly in the next hour or so...but for sure, confirmed, all 3 of my XB270HUs are being delivered tomorrow, and they were all ordered last Wednesday around 11:45am PDT, during the "early batch."
> 
> IT'S HAPPENING!!!


How do I check without having tracking number?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> How do I check without having tracking number?


You need to sign up for FedEx Delivery Manager:

https://www.fedex.com/werl/enrollment.html

They ping you, or you can check manually, anytime a package has been entered into their system that matches your confirmed address. Their notifications are usually as soon as a label is created/very early on in the shipment process, so usually if a vendor/retailer is using FedEx to ship your stuff, you get a notification much earlier than you would from the third party/merchant themselves. I got lucky and just checked mine, and saw the Acer shipments got initiated moments ago.


----------



## BCShak

When did you make the order?

With all the multi monitor orders, I sure hope Acer ordered enough to fulfill those who only ordered one.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> When did you make the order?
> 
> With all the multi monitor orders, I sure hope Acer ordered enough to fulfill those who only ordered one.


Stated it in the original post - all 3 were ordered 11:45am PDT last Wednesday.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> You need to sign up for FedEx Delivery Manager:
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/werl/enrollment.html


Oh wow look at that. That's pretty cool!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> You need to sign up for FedEx Delivery Manager:
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/werl/enrollment.html
> 
> They ping you, or you can check manually, anytime a package has been entered into their system that matches your confirmed address. Their notifications are usually as soon as a label is created/very early on in the shipment process, so usually if a vendor/retailer is using FedEx to ship your stuff, you get a notification much earlier than you would from the third party/merchant themselves. I got lucky and just checked mine, and saw the Acer shipments got initiated moments ago.


hmm I'm actually lazy to sign up and I'll just wait. Guess I'll be going home early tomorrow...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Oh wow look at that. That's pretty cool!


Awesome! Glad it worked for you!


----------



## BCShak

Just tried it and FEDEX screwd with my address and I can't fix it...

I ordered 4:17pm eastern, looks like i'm scrooooood.

did you get a notification in your email?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Stated it in the original post - all 3 were ordered 11:45am PDT last Wednesday.


When you say 11:45 is that when you ordered, received order submitted email, or received order confirmation email? I have three different times for each of these... received order confirmation pretty late...


----------



## vlps5122

i can confirm they are strict on the signature. i called out sick friday to get mine


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Just tried it and FEDEX screwd with my address and I can't fix it...
> 
> I ordered 4:17pm eastern, looks like i'm scrooooood.
> 
> did you get a notification in your email?


Yes, I got a notification from FedEx a few minutes ago via email as well, after I checked Delivery Manager randomly/manually. They send these usually by the time they are picked up, as mine just were.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> When you say 11:45 is that when you ordered, received order submitted email, or received order confirmation email? I have three different times for each of these... received order confirmation pretty late...


Submitted the orders at 11:42 (that's when I got my "Order Submitted" emails). The actual "Order Confirmation" emails didn't come in until around 1pm PDT.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> When you say 11:45 is that when you ordered, received order submitted email, or received order confirmation email? I have three different times for each of these... received order confirmation pretty late...


Well, I clicked the order button Wednesday at 11:41am and apparently mines been picked up from the warehouse...in Texas. Not Ontario, CA. For some reason they have some in Texas. I also don't have a delivery date yet like jcde7ago who did overnight. I did ground.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrbuck*
> 
> Wrong, they stated 2-3 weeks until they will have any.


When I checked again at 9-ish this morning the availability stated 3-6 days, and then i checked minutes later after that and it was as you say, the time window was SSSSUPPPPER narrow on the site for the in stock. Ive been emailing their support team back and forth all day.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Well, I clicked the order button Wednesday at 11:41am and apparently mines been picked up from the warehouse...in Texas. Not Ontario, CA. For some reason they have some in Texas. I also don't have a delivery date yet like jcde7ago who did overnight. I did ground.


I paid for overnight shipping but called and complained when they didn't ship it out last week, so I got all shipping costs refunded entirely (woo, free priority overnight! Seems fair though, they put a hold on my bank account for the cost of 3 monitors and didn't ship them until 5 days later).


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I paid for overnight shipping but called and complained when they didn't ship it out last week, so I got all shipping costs refunded entirely (woo, free priority overnight! Seems fair though, they put a hold on my bank account for the cost of 3 monitors and didn't ship them until 5 days later).


whoa so you didn't even have to pay for basic shipping? most people just got their ground shipping upgraded to priority for free i thought.


----------



## Ricey20

Sorry if this has been asked but what's Acer store's policy for dead/stuck pixels? I've seen the one on their main page but has anyone actually had any experience with dealing with it?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> whoa so you didn't even have to pay for basic shipping? most people just got their ground shipping upgraded to priority for free i thought.


Correct, they gave me free Priority Overnight shipping at $0 for all 3 monitors; it originally was going to cost like $60, I believe, but that was refunded to me.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Please, provide me some opinions - what would you do?


Want monitors without horrific IPS glow, proper non-wide gamut colours and no overshoot ghosting? If the answer is yes then sell the 3014s ASAP. The only con the Acers have is that they are smaller and you might mistake accurate non-wide gamut colours for dull colours. 30" AH-IPS glow vs 27" AHVA glow from 76.2cm/2.5ft:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Do you mean that when you move the slider for brightness, the slider for gamma will move as well?


No, reducing the NVCP brightness setting raises the monitors gamma, not the NVCP gamma setting at the same time.



The above measurements are from HCFR which is a good free program for measuring a monitors colour presets and figuring out which OSD settings need to be changed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> So what do you recommend in general ?


Don't use the NVCP, it's garbage and only reduces displays colour accuracy and image quality. If you want to disrespect games (and movies and web content) art direction with 70% digital vibrancy go ahead, but know that games are created within industry standards which the XB270HU comes very, very close to adhering to. A vast amount of time, effort and thought is put into making games look a certain way, which why dark post apocalyptic worlds often look desaturated instead of like Candyland.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> So what do you recommend ? Keep all values in NVCPL at default values ?


Don't use the NVCP, but lower the brightness to your liking. I doubt there is much point in changing the monitors RGB values in the OSD since AHVA panels are usually quite neutral and do not suffer from obvious colour tints out of the box. If you are actually serious about improving the image quality, buy a colormunki and I'll post the correct dispcalgui settings which is the best calibration software. Calibration will likely barely make a perceivable difference with an accurate meter (not a Spyder) though, but I am assuming that the Acers have consistent colour preset quality (usually they do).


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Correct, they gave me free Priority Overnight shipping at $0 for all 3 monitors; it originally was going to cost like $60, I believe, but that was refunded to me.


Hello, i ordered an acer too last Wednesday. Can i get a refund on shipping too or it depends who you speak too?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Hello, i ordered an acer too last Wednesday. Can i get a refund on shipping too or it depends who you speak too?


You can call them and ask/find out....I have no idea who I spoke to, didn't get a name (or if I did I don't remember, lol). I can't guarantee they're going to refund you shipping either, but if you ask nice, they may. Good luck.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Sooooo if I've been charged does this mean it has shipped?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> Sooooo if I've been charged does this mean it has shipped?


My charge hit this morning, no notification from Acer, but my display is in FedEx's hands right now and is scheduled for Friday delivery. It left their Texas warehouse early this morning.


----------



## semicolin82

I received mine last friday but i wasnt charged until saturday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> Sooooo if I've been charged does this mean it has shipped?


I received mine last friday but i wasnt charged until saturday.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> My charge hit this morning, no notification from Acer, but my display is in FedEx's hands right now and is scheduled for Friday delivery. It left their Texas warehouse early this morning.


my charge has been pending since i ordered it... last wednesday... so i can't tell if there's a new charge or they just held it for this long... it was never released though.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> You can call them and ask/find out....I have no idea who I spoke to, didn't get a name (or if I did I don't remember, lol). I can't guarantee they're going to refund you shipping either, but if you ask nice, they may. Good luck.


Thank you for letting me know, i appreciate it!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> my charge has been pending since i ordered it... last wednesday... so i can't tell if there's a new charge or they just held it for this long... it was never released though.


I ordered around Noon PST last Wednesday, received the actual order "confirmation" right about 1 PM PST. Acer had an Authorization Hold on the funds in my bank from the time I hit submit until this morning when the Authorization Hold actually was released, and now funds are gone.

It sounds like a large number of Wednesday's orders were shipped this morning.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 3440x1440 maxes out DP 1.2 at 145 Hz.


You sure about that? Does that account for overhead? Would appreciate a link.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You sure about that? Does that account for overhead? Would appreciate a link.


Someone made the calculation in the 34'' thread, can't find the exact post right now though and I don't recall if it took care of overhead too. At worst they can use a double DP port like they did for the 5K monitor, I'm not sure how good it would work with G-sync however. Maybe the screen will be 120Hz instead of 144Hz, I'd still take it anyway.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Someone made the calculation in the 34'' thread, can't find the exact post right now though and I don't recall if it took care of overhead too. At worst they can use a double DP port like they did for the 5K monitor, I'm not sure how good it would work with G-sync however. Maybe the screen will be 120Hz instead of 144Hz, I'd still take it anyway.


I'm someone too.







according to VESA the actual throughput (after accounting for overhead) on DP1.2 is 17.28Gbps, and [email protected] uses 16Gbps of that limit. This is why I was curious as it being a dual input monitor or having a lower refresh rate would change how I view the unit. Here's the VESA link for you to review:

http://www.vesa.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/ICCE-Presentation-on-VESA-DisplayPort.pdf


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You sure about that? Does that account for overhead? Would appreciate a link.


I hope you don't think I would put that information out without validating it...


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I hope you don't think I would put that information out without validating it...


That's why I asked for a reference.







I'm always looking to learn new things, as it seems to contradict VESA's own papers on the matter.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You sure about that? Does that account for overhead? Would appreciate a link.


Here's some maths for you (assuming a 8 bpc display)







:

3440 x 1440 (pixel) x 3 (bytes per pixel) x 145 (Hz) x 8 (bits per byte) = 17.238528 Gbps

3440 x 1440 (pixel) x 3 (bytes per pixel) x 144 (Hz) x 8 (bits per byte) = 17.1196416 Gbps,

so 3440 x 1440 @145Hz maxes out DP 1.2 (overhead removed).


----------



## Rayman1968

I also ordered last Wednesday, but my order seems to have disappeared. There's nothing on the Acer site, and there's nothing on my credit card.

I swear, if they screwed this up.... I need to call them tomorrow.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> That's why I asked for a reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always looking to learn new things, as it seems to contradict VESA's own papers on the matter.


Forgot what the link was to the bandwidth calculator I used, but yes, 3440x1440p @ 24bits @ 144hz is roughtly ~17.12 Gbps...if that's too close for overhead requirements, there's a possibility they could limit it to 120hz.

Obviously, not all specs of this monitor have been confirmed by any means, so take everything with a grain of salt as of now.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Here's some maths for you (assuming a 8 bpc display)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 3440 x 1440 (pixel) x 3 (bytes per pixel) x 145 (Hz) x 8 (bits per byte) = 17.238528 Gbps
> 
> 3440 x 1440 (pixel) x 3 (bytes per pixel) x 144 (Hz) x 8 (bits per byte) = 17.1196416 Gbps,
> 
> so 3440 x 1440 @145Hz maxes out DP 1.2 (overhead removed).


Correct. Seems like the best calculator link (ensai) is down for some reason.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Correct. Seems like the best calculator link (ensai) is down for some reason.


Yep, that was the one! I couldn't remember what the heck it was for the life of me.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> No, reducing the NVCP brightness setting raises the monitors gamma, not the NVCP gamma setting at the same time.


Got ya. I should reduce brightness in the OSD first, and keep the NVCPL values at their default.
This works fine, until my OSD brightness goes under 20. When I use values lower than 20, something happens. The colors lose their liveliness or something.

20 Brightness at OSD + 50% brightness (default) in NVCPL still feels a little too bright for me. Maybe it's my monitor. Maybe it's the fact that I play in a relatively dark room. My solution now is to keep the OSD at 20, but in NVCPL move brightness from 50% to 45%, and gamma from the default 1.0 to 0.8. I'm sure you don't like that.









Remember, my goal is not to have absolute color accuracy. I don't do photography or printing. But I would like the relative colors to be good. (Not too much R, G or B). I think reducing brightness in the OSD as far as seems possible, and then slightly lowering both brightness and gamma might be a good compromise.
Quote:


> The above measurements are from HCFR which is a good free program for measuring a monitors colour presets and figuring out which OSD settings need to be changed.
> Don't use the NVCP, it's garbage and only reduces displays colour accuracy and image quality.


I will avoid NVCPL. It's just a bit more convenient to mess with the gamma in NVCPL than adjust all 3 gamma values in the OSD. But once I figure out what I want, I will try to achieve that result mainly with the OSD, not with the NVCPL.
Quote:


> If you want to disrespect games (and movies and web content) art direction with 70% digital vibrancy go ahead, but know that games are created within industry standards which the XB270HU comes very, very close to adhering to. A vast amount of time, effort and thought is put into making games look a certain way, which why dark post apocalyptic worlds often look desaturated instead of like Candyland.


I've played a lot of WoW last year, and there the bright colors fit in. I guess I got used to it.
Also note that 70% digital vibrancy is not that bad. When DV got introduced, I think normal colors were 0, and by increasing the value, you get higher color saturation. Nvidia changed that later, so you can also desaturate, if you want. 50% is now the default, and gives you normal colors. Lowering to 0% basically gives you black&white. I used to use 70% with my TN monitor (low brightness on a TN panel really washes out the colors, and DV can fix this a bit). Right now I'm using 60% DV on my XB270HU. Maybe I can lower it even more, once I get more used to it.
Also, some games (Dying Light, Dishonored) do indeed use desaturated colors for a reason. But many people don't like that. They'll change saturation with tools like SweetFX or ENB. Just like people don't like a designer's choice for FXAA and use SMAA or another form of AA for image quality. I don't think there's anything wrong with that.
Quote:


> Don't use the NVCP, but lower the brightness to your liking. I doubt there is much point in changing the monitors RGB values in the OSD since AHVA panels are usually quite neutral and do not suffer from obvious colour tints out of the box.


So when lowering brightness in the OSD, it won't affect gamma ? Good.
BTW, TFTCentral did change the RGB values (the color temp values). This afternoon, after your post, I set up my monitor exactly like TFTCentral did. I did lower brightness from their 24 to 20. But I did change RGB temp to what they were using,: 50,45,46. And then installed their ICC profile. It startled me first, because the screen was so bright, and a little washed out. But to my surprise, it wasn't so bad on photos in my browser. And also games looked quite good. It's just the desktop, icons, windows titlebars, etc, that look bleek and washed out. I tweaked NVCPL to 50->45% brightness, 1.0->0.8 gamma, and 50%->60% DV. Now everything looks awesome. I know it's not perfect accuracy. Maybe I'll move more towards that later.
Quote:


> If you are actually serious about improving the image quality, buy a colormunki and I'll post the correct dispcalgui settings which is the best calibration software. Calibration will likely barely make a perceivable difference with an accurate meter (not a Spyder) though, but I am assuming that the Acers have consistent colour preset quality (usually they do).


I don't wanna do the colormunki vs spider debate all over again. But I did order a Spyder4 Pro this morning. Sorry. It should arrive tomorrow. The dispcalgui webpage says it works with the Spyder4 too. So I'll have a look at that later this week.

Thanks for your replies. You're pointing me in the right directions. Much appreciated. All this color stuff and calibration is new to me.

====

I'm liking the monitor more and more. I'm just playing random savefiles from all kinds of games that happen to be installed on my computer. At some points, I know there was heavy color-banding in some locations. And there's no color-banding on the XB270HU at all ! It's awesome. Dark scenes are a little brighter than on my previous monitor. Which changes the feel a bit. But at the same time, I can actually distinguish more colors of black. I like that. This of course also depends on the in-game gamma or brightness settings. I need to redo those in every game, it seems.
I thought I didn't care for 1440p versus 1080p. But I'm changing my opinion. 1440p Does look noticably better in most games. I used to run MSAA or 4xSGSSAA in old and current games, if my gtx680 could handle it. I really got to appreciate SGSSAA recently. But with 1440p there is less need for it. I think SMAA would be good enough in almost all games. And as SMAA is so light to run, I think that running 1440p+SMAA might not be much more heavy than 1080p+4xMSAA. E.g. I ran The Vanishing of Ethan Carter at 1080p+4xSMAA last year, at ~60fps. I tried 1440p+4xMSAA now, and it tanked my fps to 25-30. Unplayable even with G-Sync. I guess my gtx680's 2GB vram got full. But this afternoon I tried 1440p+FXAA, and I got ~70fps ! Fxaa is terrible, but if I was gonna play the full game, I'd configure SweetFX with SMAA, and it'll run at 70 fps too.
And the colors do indeed seem better than on my old TN screen. Although this is objective.
Now the only thing that needs to be fixed is the glow/bleeding. I'll be RMAing my screen tomorrow.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> I also ordered last Wednesday, but my order seems to have disappeared. There's nothing on the Acer site, and there's nothing on my credit card.
> 
> I swear, if they screwed this up.... I need to call them tomorrow.


Same thing happened to me, give them a call!


----------



## Rayman1968

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> Same thing happened to me, give them a call!


Did you call them? What did they say?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Forgot what the link was to the bandwidth calculator I used, but yes, 3440x1440p @ 24bits @ 144hz is roughtly ~17.12 Gbps...if that's too close for overhead requirements, there's a possibility they could limit it to 120hz.
> 
> Obviously, not all specs of this monitor have been confirmed by any means, so take everything with a grain of salt as of now.


.

The limit is a safe limit. So as long as it's within, there shouldn't be an issue. Let's hope it's true. Wouldn't kind another upgrade later this year. Haha.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> I also ordered last Wednesday, but my order seems to have disappeared. There's nothing on the Acer site, and there's nothing on my credit card.
> 
> I swear, if they screwed this up.... I need to call them tomorrow.


This appeared to happen to me but my order showed up on their website while I was on the phone with them, and before I told them any of my information. How long did you keep that order page open and did you refresh it after a few minutes? Might give it a bit longer if it wasn't that long.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> Did you call them? What did they say?


I emailed them and they said that it was due to credit card validation like some one previously suggested, and that the item was on back order. Ticked me off a little honestly cause I pulled the trigger when it became available on the store and should have been one of the first ones to receive but now im on the backorder list, so you want to investigate that ASAP.


----------



## mkyeny

I ordered mine on the 24th with ground shipping and it arrived this morning via FedEx from Texas. It was double boxed and had a fair amount of packing materials to keep it secure...much more than I was expecting so that was nice. It has 5 dead pixels(1 near the center, others are along the edges) and two smudges/dark spots(one near the center), which sucks. I checked some dark scenes in a few games and noticed a fair amount of bleed near the bottom right and to a lesser extent the bottom left (in addition to the usual IPS glow) which might be annoying to some people if you play games with a lot of dark scenes or something, not really a huge deal otherwise.

For those asking about the pixel inversion it has none (I tried 3 swifts awhile back and all of them had it, thankfully it's nowhere near this monitor). If it didn't have so many dead pixels and those annoying dirt looking smudges I'd be super impressed. I'm going to call Acer tomorrow and return it, but I like it enough that I'll wait for Amazon to get them in (since I won't have to pay return shipping to get it replaced if another one arrives with defects).

Dead Pixels/Smudges:



Proof of ownership


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkyeny*
> 
> I ordered mine on the 24th with ground shipping and it arrived this morning via FedEx from Texas. It was double boxed and had a fair amount of packing materials to keep it secure...much more than I was expecting so that was nice. It has 5 dead pixels(1 near the center, others are along the edges) and two smudges/dark spots(one near the center), which sucks. I checked some dark scenes in a few games and noticed a fair amount of bleed near the bottom right and to a lesser extent the bottom left (in addition to the usual IPS glow) which might be annoying to some people if you play games with a lot of dark scenes or something, not really a huge deal otherwise.
> 
> For those asking about the pixel inversion it has none (I tried 3 swifts awhile back and all of them had it, thankfully it's nowhere near this monitor). If it didn't have so many dead pixels and those annoying dirt looking smudges I'd be super impressed. I'm going to call Acer tomorrow and return it, but I like it enough that I'll wait for Amazon to get them in (since I won't have to pay return shipping to get it replaced if another one arrives with defects).
> 
> Dead Pixels/Smudges:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of ownership


Holy cow, FIVE DEAD PIXELS?!?! Yeah, eff that noise, man...

As someone with 3 of these coming tomorrow morning...I will be going over every square inch of all 3 of them with a microscope, looking for dead pixels...and will report back if I find any. I'd totally return them with 5 freaking dead pixels...1-2? Sure, depending on where they are...and even then, it really, REALLY depends on where they are. 5 dead pixels is pretty outrageous quality control for an $800 monitor...but I haven't read of anyone else with anymore than 1-2 so far. Hopefully yours is an outlier...yikes! Thanks for sharing and good luck with your RMA....


----------



## finalheaven

jcde7ago, did you receive your shipping email yet? If not, mind if you post when you do?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> jcde7ago, did you receive your shipping email yet? If not, mind if you post when you do?


What do you mean? I already posted multiple pics showing that the monitors are with FedEx and will be delivered tomorrow. Yes, the estimated delivery of tomorrow for my priority overnight shipping method is still the same; all 3 monitors have already left the origin facility in Texas.

If you mean has ACER sent me a shipping notice, no; their order status page has not been updated...but I don't need to rely on that as the origin shipper of my packages is an Acer warehouse, and FedEx's Delivery Manager is accurate.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> What do you mean? I already posted multiple pics showing that the monitors are with FedEx and will be delivered tomorrow. Yes, the estimated delivery of tomorrow for my priority overnight shipping method is still the same; all 3 monitors have already left the origin facility in Texas.
> 
> If you mean has ACER sent me a shipping notice, no; their order status page has not been updated...but I don't need to rely on that as the origin shipper of my packages is an Acer warehouse, and FedEx's Delivery Manager is accurate.


Yea, I mean ACER sends you a shipping notice or the order status page changes. Not that you need to rely on it but for my sake and other people on this thread.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, I mean ACER sends you a shipping notice or the order status page changes. Not that you need to rely on it but for my sake and other people on this thread.


If the Acer order page actually updates before the monitors arrive tomorrow morning (Priority Overnight from FedEx is usually before 10:30am guaranteed delivery) then sure, i'll post an update.


----------



## ricindem

got mine

came overpacked and had seemingly every bit and scrap of packing cushion they could find to fill the box

no dead pixels, backlight bleed same as everyone elses, the default brightness is blinding, 144hz is eye opening

i threw it on an ergotron mount and it works nicely

idk


----------



## Swolern

Has anyone compared the Predator to an OCable Korean 120hz or Overlord? Wondering how big the visual difference in motion blur is that you guys are seeing vs the Gsync (non-ULMB) mode on this monitor, as well as perceived lag input.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If the Acer order page actually updates before the monitors arrive tomorrow morning (Priority Overnight from FedEx is usually before 10:30am guaranteed delivery) then sure, i'll post an update.


damn its guaranteed by 10:30am? I feel a little cough coming on....


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> damn its guaranteed by 10:30am? I feel a little cough coming on....


Yep, if you chose "Priority" shipping the method is Priority Overnight via FedEx, which they guarantee by 10:30am. I'm working remote at least half the day tomorrow and will be keeping an eye out for the FedEx guy starting at 8am...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Has anyone compared the Predator to an OCable Korean 120hz or Overlord? Wondering how big the visual difference in motion blur is that you guys are seeing vs the Gsync (non-ULMB) mode on this monitor, as well as perceived lag input.


TFT Central covers this in their thorough review:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

TL;DR, *The XB270HU is in a class of its own right now* - there is no OC'able IPS monitor that even compares to this thing...and it is actually the fastest in terms if input lag (combined signal processing + pixel response times) across a ton of displays vetted by TFT Central, including a few of the OC'able Korean 1440p IPS displays.


----------



## soulwrath

what site did everyone order through? cdw? Or b&h


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> what site did everyone order through? cdw? Or b&h


Acer directly


----------



## soulwrath

oh... :X dang... guess I need to wait lol


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> oh... :X dang... guess I need to wait lol


Waiting sucks.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> TFT Central covers this in their thorough review:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> TL;DR, *The XB270HU is in a class of its own right now* - there is no OC'able IPS monitor that even compares to this thing...and it is actually the fastest in terms if input lag (combined signal processing + pixel response times) across a ton of displays vetted by TFT Central, including a few of the OC'able Korean 1440p IPS displays.


Oh i know its much better, i just wanted to see how much by comparison by people who have had both. All i can do is wonder and wait until i get my Predator in.







Also TFT lag comparison used the Korean OCable model that have multi-inputs which have much higher input lag than the single DVI-D input versions, which have extremely low input lag.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> oh... :X dang... guess I need to wait lol


I did CDW, but ACER directly is probably the way to go.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Oh i know its much better, i just wanted to see how much by comparison by people who have had both. All i can do is wonder and wait until i get my Predator in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also TFT lag comparison used the Korean OCable model that have multi-inputs which have much higher input lag than the single DVI-D input versions, which have extremely low input lag.


I'll let you know tomorrow.

I have a 120hz Qnix atm, Checked fedex today & Monitor will be here in the morning. Still haven't received an email from acer though.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Oh i know its much better, i just wanted to see how much by comparison by people who have had both. All i can do is wonder and wait until i get my Predator in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also TFT lag comparison used the Korean OCable model that have multi-inputs which have much higher input lag than the single DVI-D input versions, which have extremely low input lag.


Lol, but that's the thing - most Swift/Korean OC'able IPS owners are going to go, "input lag appears to be better/improved/relatively the same compared to my Swift" whereas TFT Central has actually measured the numbers. I'd just assume that the hard numbers would be more concrete than relative testing that's being done purely by eye, since the testing methodology by TFT Central is fairly comprehensive and requires some expensive equipment.










Quote:


> The screen showed a *total average display lag of only 3.00 ms* as measured with SMTT 2. *Taking into account half the average G2G response time at 2.75ms ('Normal' OD setting), we can estimate that there is ~0.25 ms of signal processing lag on this screen, basically nothing.* This makes the screen very suitable for gaming, even playing fast FPS games. *We tested the lag at various refresh rates between 60 and 144Hz and it remained constant.* Turning on ULMB didn't add any additional lag either. G-sync seemed to add a very minor amount of lag, a few milliseconds at most and nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## debotime12

Just received a email from acer that the monitor has shipped 2 mins ago. Says it will be here weds afternoon 2nd day shipping.Ordered it weds at 5pm EST. Coming from texas.Also shows order processed on the acer website. Got fed ex tracking # also. Cant wait


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lol, but that's the thing - most Swift/Korean OC'able IPS owners are going to go, "input lag appears to be better/improved/relatively the same compared to my Swift" whereas TFT Central has actually measured the numbers. I'd just assume that the hard numbers would be more concrete than relative testing that's being done purely by eye, since the testing methodology by TFT Central is fairly comprehensive and requires some expensive equipment.


Only problem with that chart is that it does not represent the Korean single DVI Qnix model, which is the fastest model of the Koreans. TFT tested the multi-input model model with has tons of input lag compared to the single version
Quote:


> Looking at QNIX's products there are actually 3 different versions of their 27" display as shown above. They differ in a few regards, most notably with connections being offered. QNIX have sent us their newest QX2710 model for review here, which is known by the rather long product name as the "*QX2710 LED Evolution II DPmulti TRUE10".*


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/qnix_qx2710.htm

The single DVI -D Qnix is one of the fastest PLS panels out there, before Acer Predator released, only problem is no one ever tested it with an oscilloscope. I personally am very sensitive to input lag with the many 120hz TN panals that i have owned. I consider the Qnix single DVI responsiveness nearing that of good quality 120hz TN panels.

Anyways i was just wonder how much more responsive the Acer "feels" as i have been having a hard time upgrading the Qnix by how good it has been, even returned my ROG Swift as i didnt find it a valid upgrade. I think the Predator will be the one. Acer needs to hurry the hell up!!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Only problem with that chart is that it does not represent the Korean single DVI Qnix model, which is the fastest model of the Koreans. TFT tested the multi-input model model with has tons of input lag compared to the single version
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/qnix_qx2710.htm
> 
> The single DVI -D Qnix is one of the fastest PLS panels out there, before Acer Predator released, only problem is no one ever tested it with an oscilloscope. I personally am very sensitive to input lag with the many 120hz TN panals that i have owned. I consider the Qnix single DVI responsiveness nearing that of good quality 120hz TN panels.
> 
> Anyways i was just wonder how much more responsive the Acer "feels" as i have been having a hard time upgrading the Qnix by how good it has been, even returned my ROG Swift as i didnt find it a valid upgrade. I think the Predator will be the one. Acer needs to hurry the hell up!!


Ahh, okay, fair enough, I didn't know there were three QX2710 variants.









That said, for me...there's no way the XB270HU would fall behind in terms of input lag to that Evolution II....it's also single-input, DP only. And if there was, say, a 1ms difference...in my mind, G-Sync + that extra 24hz would more than make up for that. I really couldn't invest in a monitor in this day and age that didn't have G-Sync (or Adaptive Sync, or FreeSync); it's too much of a game(play)/experience changer.









You're right though - ultimately, if that 2710 is already working out for you, and you most likely got it at less than half the cost of an XB270HU...and you're already happy with it that you returned a Swift...then logic would dictate that you should probably hang onto it, unless an "IPS Swift" is enough to lure you in for $800.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Forgot what the link was to the bandwidth calculator I used, but yes, 3440x1440p @ 24bits @ 144hz is roughtly ~17.12 Gbps...if that's too close for overhead requirements, there's a possibility they could limit it to 120hz.
> 
> Obviously, not all specs of this monitor have been confirmed by any means, so take everything with a grain of salt as of now.


They will use 2x input 1.2 display port running in tandem just like the new 5k monitors for the extra bandwidth.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwd_-Kb3mdI


----------



## jcde7ago

Just received the official "Shipping Confirmation" email from Acer:



Doesn't actually show anything under "Shipment details" in the email, but when you click on that, "track the status of your order" link in the body of the email, it links directly to the associated FedEx shipment.









Good job, Acer! You guys were only 10 hours behind on your shipping notification email, compared to when FedEx Delivery Manager first showed me that I had a shipment coming from you guys.









I should have 3 of these bad boys on my desk ~11 hours from now...awww yisss!!


----------



## Asmodian

It looks like they didn't ship anything out to CA, I wonder when my order will ship? I ordered Wednesday before noon as well.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> It looks like they didn't ship anything out to CA, I wonder when my order will ship? I ordered Wednesday before noon as well.


Probably already has, They're just really slow on emailing people.

I ordered mine around 6pm pacific & Mine shipped out today.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Probably already has, They're just really slow on emailing people.
> 
> I ordered mine around 6pm pacific & Mine shipped out today.


Oh there is still hope! Thanks.







[


----------



## Asmodian

LOL I just got my ship notice as well!









Shipped from TX, should be here Wednesday.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> LOL I just got my ship notice as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped from TX, should be here Wednesday.


Ayup, Seems like they're sending out the shipping emails in waves. Bunch of people got them a little bit ago.


----------



## Swolern

Sweet baby Jesus my monitor just shipped!! Stated it will be at my house in 8 hrs. Wow that's fast!!!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sweet baby Jesus my monitor just shipped!! Stated it will be at my house in 8 hrs. Wow that's fast!!!


Back Order from Acer?


----------



## koc6

I was looking for one monitor and now I got two








I first ordered from acer and when I received backorder email from them, I send email for them to cancel my order, then I order one newegg, and it shipped the next day.
but today I received email from acer said that my order is shipped, looks like they didn't cancel my order









Now i have to sell one and keep one


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> I was looking for one monitor and now I got two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first ordered from acer and when I received backorder email from them, I send email for them to cancel my order, then I order one newegg, and it shipped the next day.
> but today I received email from acer said that my order is shipped, looks like they didn't cancel my order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have to sell one and keep one


You could get a third you know


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> I was looking for one monitor and now I got two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first ordered from acer and when I received backorder email from them, I send email for them to cancel my order, then I order one newegg, and it shipped the next day.
> but today I received email from acer said that my order is shipped, looks like they didn't cancel my order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have to sell one and keep one


I will seriously buy it off of you and pay the shipping! Straight up!


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> You could get a third you know


T his is good idea









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> I will seriously buy it off of you and pay the shipping! Straight up!


I would like to my friend, but I stay in Kuwait and the shipping cost to US, very expensive.

when I get the second one I will sell it to any of my friend in Kuwait.


----------



## mrgamer81

mine has also been shipped back, i asked, if they only could do exchange i would be fine with that, if not, than just a refund, so i can buy a new one. Don`t want to send it to rma to repair


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Here's some maths for you (assuming a 8 bpc display)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 3440 x 1440 (pixel) x 3 (bytes per pixel) x 145 (Hz) x 8 (bits per byte) = 17.238528 Gbps
> 
> 3440 x 1440 (pixel) x 3 (bytes per pixel) x 144 (Hz) x 8 (bits per byte) = 17.1196416 Gbps,
> 
> so 3440 x 1440 @145Hz maxes out DP 1.2 (overhead removed).


That seems off to me. By my calculations it won't be enough. When you account for blanking, and 8 bit still registering as 10 bit in memory, you end up exceeding the 21.6Gbps total bandwidth allowance under DP1.2. I would absolutely love to be proven wrong as this monitor would be killer, if it doesn't require 2 inputs or another video card upgrade which won't be happening for another 2 years I hope. But like I said before...sorry if I have trouble believing it. It could do 120Hz, however.


----------



## CallsignVega

It should be 8 bits per color, fitting just inside DP 1.2 and they can minimize any wasted bandwidth like blanking in the design. DP 1.3, it can do 4K at 120 Hz at 8 bits per color, not with 10. As for dual inputs, not going to work with G-Sync. I'd imagine the next step for G-Sync will be a DP 1.3 input module for the inevitable [email protected] Hz displays. I wouldn't be surprised if they aren't already working on it and we will see such a display by the end of the year.


----------



## vladz

Guys question i own a rog swift when it comes to multiplayer(bf4) its so smooth....

How about on acer xb270hu is still smooth on bf4(multiplayer) like a rog swift? Pls answer. But im pretty sure im gonna grab one(xb270hu)


----------



## BuzzinDSM

11:53pm cst I received notice that my monitor is shipping


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It should be 8 bits per color, fitting just inside DP 1.2 and they can minimize any wasted bandwidth like blanking in the design. DP 1.3, it can do 4K at 120 Hz at 8 bits per color, not with 10. As for dual inputs, not going to work with G-Sync. I'd imagine the next step for G-Sync will be a DP 1.3 input module for the inevitable [email protected] Hz displays. I wouldn't be surprised if they aren't already working on it and we will see such a display by the end of the year.


Hmm...then you may be right. I don't know where I had read that even though it's 8-bit, it's still transmitted as though it's 10-bit. Barring that...you're right. Is this calculator wrong as well then?

http://www.kramerelectronics.com/support/bwcalculator.asp


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

What a surprise, Acer shipped my monitor. Should be here tomorrow yay!

I was ready to wait a few weeks as some people had stated.


----------



## XKaan

Mine finally shipped! Will be here Thursday! (TX to NY)


----------



## murdoch113

Has anyone in Canada received their monitor yet? It's listed again on CDW, but I've never heard of them and I'm hesitant to order from them..


----------



## Gryz

Could everyone who gets their monitor today (or this week), post about the backlight-bleeding and/or IPS-glow ? There are a lot of reports about "yellow blur" in the lower right corner.

Go to this website.
http://deadpixelbuddy.com/
Select the color black.
Press F11 (browser goes fullscreen -> your whole screen will be black).
Do you see the yellow/white glow/blur/bleeding ?

PS. That website is also very handy to check for dead pixels and stuck pixels.


----------



## Zelo

Mine shipped as well. Hells yeah!!


----------



## Rayman1968

Mine shipped.

Awesome.


----------



## DRen72

Ordered from Acer yesterday. Received shipping confirmation and tracking number today. Will arrive tomorrow.

I own the Swift which is ok, especially for darker games, but the inversion issue has long forced me to run it with GSync off. (No inversion on mine with it set to off in NVCP).

Hoping the Acer is the better choice.


----------



## conan48

PLEASE.







Anyone try 3D vision yet? I'm wondering if using the Asus Swift EDID would give proper 3D on this monitor.

I know one person said they tried 3D vision but they couldn't get the test screen to work properly but that could have been user error.
Only have 2 days to return the Asus Swift.


----------



## gavros777

Just got shipping confirmation, it was shipped Monday YES!


----------



## un1b4ll

Ordered Wednesday afternoon, just received shipping information. Not a bad wait at all!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conan48*
> 
> PLEASE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone try 3D vision yet? I'm wondering if using the Asus Swift EDID would give proper 3D on this monitor.
> 
> I know one person said they tried 3D vision but they couldn't get the test screen to work properly but that could have been user error.
> Only have 2 days to return the Asus Swift.


3D vision is not supported on this monitor. The TFTC review already states this and Acer stated the same too, it was an error that 3D vision was listed in the Acer shop page.


----------



## jezzer

Just some pics to get you guys going before recieving your own unit








Out of the box settings


----------



## krel

I just hope I win the dead pixel lottery. Worst thing about buying monitors - I really hate the fact that "damaged" can be considered normal.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I just hope I win the dead pixel lottery. Worst thing about buying monitors - I really hate the fact that "damaged" can be considered normal.


This is why I"m hesitant to order from anyone other than local or Amazon







Could you imagine this applied to anything else? "Well sir, your windshield only has 5 cracks in it. That's perfectly acceptable for a new car!"


----------



## QuantumPion

In stock Newegg! Order Confirmed!


----------



## Phaelynar

Got one from newegg as well just now.


----------



## BCShak

Got the confirm today! Missiles away, eta Wednesday by 8:00 PM


----------



## semicolin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> This is why I"m hesitant to order from anyone other than local or Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you imagine this applied to anything else? "Well sir, your windshield only has 5 cracks in it. That's perfectly acceptable for a new car!"


within 15 days of receipt you can just return the monitor for a refund. youll have to eat the cost of shipping though.


----------



## bajer29

Just ordered mine









This is the first quality monitor I've ever owned and I've been gaming on a crappy Samsung LED panel for far too long. I'm so stoked for this!


----------



## QuantumPion

I have Newegg premier so if I have any dead pixels I can return it with no restocking or shipping fee. This has already paid for itself when I bought and returned the ROG Swift.


----------



## Battou62

Must resist, you guys are making this really hard : /


----------



## thebski

How bad is the anti-glare coating? After having Vega de-matte my VG248QE's, I'm really worried about going back to a monitor with AG coating.

I'm also torn between this monitor and the Predator that is suppose to be out later this year.


----------



## murdoch113

WTB reputable canadian purchase option!


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> WTB reputable canadian purchase option!


Word. Still waiting on newegg canada to pick it up. They had a third party option for a while but it disappeared.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Word. Still waiting on newegg canada to pick it up. They had a third party option for a while but it disappeared.


It's back up on CDW, but I've never heard of them. I emailed them asking about their warranty options, I received a response said they weren't sure, but they would do some research on it and get back to me?

http://www.acer.ca/ac/en/CA/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001

http://www.cdw.ca/shop/products/ACER-27IN-LCD-2560X1440-1000-1/3661616.aspx?enkwrd=Acer%20XB270HU%20bprz


----------



## Swolern

Got a surprise at the door this morning.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> It's back up on CDW, but I've never heard of them. I emailed them asking about their warranty options, I received a response said they weren't sure, but they would do some research on it and get back to me?
> 
> http://www.acer.ca/ac/en/CA/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001
> 
> http://www.cdw.ca/shop/products/ACER-27IN-LCD-2560X1440-1000-1/3661616.aspx?enkwrd=Acer%20XB270HU%20bprz


When i said third party option, i meant there was one on Newegg that was being sold by third party rather than Newegg themselves.


----------



## HACO

Any European stores apart from Alternate(.de/uk/dk/...) that has this in stock?


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> How bad is the anti-glare coating? After having Vega de-matte my VG248QE's, I'm really worried about going back to a monitor with AG coating.
> 
> I'm also torn between this monitor and the Predator that is suppose to be out later this year.


This monitor IS the Acer Predator. What other monitor are you referring to?


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> When i said third party option, i meant there was one on Newegg that was being sold by third party rather than Newegg themselves.


Gotcha, whenever I refresh my search on newegg or amazon or tigerdirect the only thing I find is the TN panel xb270H. I'm hoping for tigerdirect to pick them up, but after emailing them they said they had no idea if they were getting the monitors..


----------



## semicolin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> This monitor IS the Acer Predator. What other monitor are you referring to?


most likely the 34 inch widescreen monitor thats made from the same panel.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> Gotcha, whenever I refresh my search on newegg or amazon or tigerdirect the only thing I find is the TN panel xb270H. I'm hoping for tigerdirect to pick them up, but after emailing them they said they had no idea if they were getting the monitors..


Yeah pretty much the same response when I call them. They did say they had a shipment of like 150 coming in but the rep said he had no idea if it was for Newegg.com or Newegg.ca. Most likely for the US site, but one can hope right?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> How bad is the anti-glare coating? After having Vega de-matte my VG248QE's, I'm really worried about going back to a monitor with AG coating.
> 
> I'm also torn between this monitor and the Predator that is suppose to be out later this year.


Quote:


> Screen Coating
> 
> The screen coating on the XB270HU is a light anti-glare (AG) offering. It isn't a semi-glossy coating, but it is light as seen on other modern IPS type panels. Thankfully it isn't a heavily grainy coating like some old IPS panels feature and is also lighter than modern TN Film panel coating, including that on the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q screen. It retains its anti-glare properties to avoid too many unwanted reflections of a full glossy coating, but does not produce an too grainy or dirty an image that some thicker AG coatings can. There were some very slight cross-hatching patterns visible on the coating if you looked very closely, but nothing to the extent of what some people find problematic on the U2713HM model.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm


----------



## Phaelynar

I cancelled the order with newegg. No thanks on restocking fees if it turns out to be a dead pixel magnet.

Ill wait for amazon.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> This monitor IS the Acer Predator. What other monitor are you referring to?


This thread is not about the Acer Predator. This is the Acer Predator.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Thanks. Doesn't sound as bad as most AG coatings. I guess I'm going to have to deal with an AG coating either way as it is unlikely we'll see a full glossy gaming monitor.


----------



## BCShak

For those who've already received it, could you clarify that the included USB cable is the USB Upstream cable?

I'd like to have my Xbone/DS4 controllers plugged into the Monitor and PC won't recognize unless it that cable is plugged in.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> This thread is not about the Acer Predator. This is the Acer Predator.
> Thanks. Doesn't sound as bad as most AG coatings. I guess I'm going to have to deal with an AG coating either way as it is unlikely we'll see a full glossy gaming monitor.


From what I understood it isn't a single model in particular, it's in reference to their new gaming series of Monitors with G-sync or at least that's where the confusion is coming from. There are many review sites calling the 27" version Predator as well... You are probably right, though.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> From what I understood it isn't a single model in particular, it's in reference to their new gaming series of Monitors with G-sync or at least that's where the confusion is coming from. There are many review sites calling the 27" version Predator as well... You are probably right, though.


I could be wrong. Maybe you guys are right.

Looking back at that TFT review I think you guys are right.

In correction, I'm torn between the 27" 16:9 and the 34" 21:9 Predators.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> This thread is not about the Acer Predator. This is the Acer Predator.
> .


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I cancelled the order with newegg. No thanks on restocking fees if it turns out to be a dead pixel magnet.
> 
> Ill wait for amazon.


Was going to cost me $23 in shipping (3-day) - newegg premier cost me $20 for three months, includes free shipping and free return/restocking. I asked the agent specifically about dead pixels and she said that sending it back and getting another one would be fine if that happened.


----------



## Gryz

Predator is the name of a whole series of gaming monitors. XB Predators.
It includes our XB270HU.
But the 27" TN 1080p gsync/ulmb monitor (XB270HA) is also called Predator.
And the upcoming 34" 21x9 (XR341CK) is also called Predator.


----------



## Swolern

FAR CRY 4 IS FINALLY BUTTER SMOOTH!!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!









Zero Dead pixels here.


----------



## starrbuck

I got a shipped notification and tracking info from Acer overnight. Mine will be here today! I ordered mid-afternoon on the Acer website on Wednesday, 3/25. I also have an open pre-order with BLT which I'll cancel if the Acer one is ok.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> FAR CRY 4 IS FINALLY BUTTER SMOOTH!!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Dead pixels here.


Staaahp. You're making me even more impatient. I need to unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## finalheaven

I would have ordered from Amazon however, the 10% off + free upgraded one day shipping + getting it early were worth it to risk getting dead pixels. (you can return it anyways for full refund but you'll lose shipping). I don't mind a couple dead pixels anyways.


----------



## Raxus

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742

Is this the correct one? Not listed as gsync


----------



## vlps5122

glad to see most of you got shipping confirmations finally. the monitor is absolutely beautiful


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742
> 
> Is this the correct one? Not listed as gsync


thats the right one


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> glad to see most of you got shipping confirmations finally. the monitor is absolutely beautiful


I like the look of the Swift a lot better, i find the round base And thick bezel unnapealling. But thats just me.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I like the look of the Swift a lot better, i find the round base And thick bezel unnapealling. But thats just me.


i have mine vesa mounted so the base is of no concern. surprisngly the bezel is not much thicker the the rog swift. having had both mounted with the same vesa mount, at a glance i often forget i switched the monitor out, other the the ag coating on the swift being noticeably different.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I like the look of the Swift a lot better, i find the round base And thick bezel unnapealling. But thats just me.


+1 Build quality and aesthetics goes to the Swift. The Acer pretty much wins in every other aspect though. Im getting a wall mounted swing arm for my Predator.









The AG coating on the Predator is soooo much better!!! The Swift coating almost made me barf!


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> For those who've already received it, could you clarify that the included USB cable is the USB Upstream cable?
> 
> I'd like to have my Xbone/DS4 controllers plugged into the Monitor and PC won't recognize unless it that cable is plugged in.


Anyone?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Anyone?


i know the monitor itself has the usb upstream connection i saw that. on vague memory, the usb cable included was a standard usb cable. but i will double check when i get home if it is an upstream cable.


----------



## Raxus

Has anyone compared it side by side to the swift yet?


----------



## jcde7ago

Awww yisss....it's on like donkey kong!!!











Time to get these bad boys set up + start testing/looking for any dead pixels, etc...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Awww yisss....it's on like donkey kong!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get these bad boys set up + start testing/looking for any dead pixels, etc...


Damn!









Need to know how smooth G-Sync Surround is with those asap!


----------



## emsj86

Ok so I want this monitor but have a question currently using Asus 144hz vg248qe monitor. Will this give me the wow factor for the price. Basically is 1440p a good difference better than 1080p?


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Basically is 1440p a good difference better than 1080p?


Like night and day!


----------



## semicolin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I like the look of the Swift a lot better, i find the round base And thick bezel unnapealling. But thats just me.


I thought the same thing before. I know the screen size is the same, but the swift feels smaller because of the super thin frame. The acer isnt as ugly in person as i thought, and once you see the screen you dont really see anything else.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Want monitors without horrific IPS glow, proper non-wide gamut colours and no overshoot ghosting? If the answer is yes then sell the 3014s ASAP. The only con the Acers have is that they are smaller and you might mistake accurate non-wide gamut colours for dull colours. 30" AH-IPS glow vs 27" AHVA glow from 76.2cm/2.5ft:


Yep, pretty much the conclusion I reached. Ordered them this morning.


----------



## Sanek

Waiting for it to become available in Canada. Some retailers have a listing for it, but show an out of stock/back-order status, while Amazon.ca, Newegg.ca, NCIX.com all don't even have a listing for it (yet?).

Would be great if people who got this beast already posted some feedback


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Ok so I want this monitor but have a question currently using Asus 144hz vg248qe monitor. Will this give me the wow factor for the price. Basically is 1440p a good difference better than 1080p?


The VG248QE is not a great panel either, both the resolution and better panel would be a major upgrade.


----------



## fireradeon

Guys i got it!!! Mine Acer arrived late afternoon. Perfect!! But i have to test in game.









My impressions in late tomorrow (now i have a Dell U2713H with compare).


----------



## medgart

Congratulations on your new monitors guys














It definitely seems like a beast of a monitor.

I'm curious about the yellowish "IPS glow" in the lower right corner that has been mentioned here, do all monitors have it? If so, how noticeable/distracting is it?

Any feedback from the proud owners of this great monitor will be highly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Swolern

Just pair up a Titan-X with the new Acer Predator XB270HU 144hz Gsync IPS monitor. Im speechless!!! The pairing of the 2 is just so perfect, i really have not seen anything like this before!!! The extreme butter smoothness + the IPS colors just leaves me in awe. I cant say enough about G-sync!! You can really turn up the graphical settings with the T-X and its huge framebuffer and still get that extreme butter smoothness no matter the framerate(with Gsync).

I just started modding Watch Dogs, about half way done so far and just wow!!! Already hitting past 6gb vram and i still have a couple mods to add. FPS can get all the way down to 40fps and the gameplay is still just butter smooth! No more sacrifices in visual fidelity when after that smoothness factor!









http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/watch dogs mod_zps0vqwmvts.png.html


----------



## jtw473

Up for back-order on newegg right now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Up for back-order on newegg right now.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742


Back to out of stock item not available. Can't put it in the cart. That was quick.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just pair up a Titan-X with the new Acer Predator XB270HU 144hz Gsync IPS monitor. Im speechless!!! The pairing of the 2 is just so perfect, i really have not seen anything like this before!!! The extreme butter smoothness + the IPS colors just leaves me in awe. I cant say enough about G-sync!! You can really turn up the graphical settings with the T-X and its huge framebuffer and still get that extreme butter smoothness no matter the framerate(with Gsync).
> 
> I just started modding Watch Dogs, about half way done so far and just wow!!! Already hitting past 6gb vram and i still have a couple mods to add. FPS can get all the way down to 40fps and the gameplay is still just butter smooth! No more sacrifices in visual fidelity when after that smoothness factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/watch dogs mod_zps0vqwmvts.png.html


I returned my Titan X, will hold off until I save enough money for 2. I'll see what performance is like with Vanilla Titans in SLI


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Back to out of stock item not available. Can't put it in the cart. That was quick.


Any estimate on Amazon.com?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Has anyone compared the Predator to an OCable Korean 120hz or Overlord? Wondering how big the visual difference in motion blur is that you guys are seeing vs the Gsync (non-ULMB) mode on this monitor, as well as perceived lag input.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> TFT Central covers this in their thorough review:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> 
> TL;DR, *The XB270HU is in a class of its own right now* - there is no OC'able IPS monitor that even compares to this thing...and it is actually the fastest in terms if input lag (combined signal processing + pixel response times) across a ton of displays *vetted by TFT Central, including a few of the OC'able Korean 1440p IPS displays*.
Click to expand...

Great question's Swolern ...

jcde7ago ... Are you kidding? Someone with your rep/knowledge/and experience should know better!

Show me on *THIS* page where they review even one truly overclockable Korean monitor









Even though I highly respect tft ...The FACT they never reviewed an overclockable (96Hz-120Hz+) single-input Cat2B/QNIX/X-Star has been a major bone of contention for me and many others for years!!! TfT was very sloppy with their review distinguishing the QNIX True10 model from the truly overclockable single-input models as they are completely different animals when it comes to performance and picture quality!

There are hundreds (xK's+?) of us right here @OCN that have enjoyed 1440p IPS @120Hz for years! Many of us, like Swolern went through the Swift debacle (shat TN/AG coating etc etc) and are now really excited about the XB270HU. And like Swolern many of us want to know how perceptible (if any?) the lag/overall PQ is between the two? I would have already ordered the XB270HU if it came with a glossy panel, because for me this looks to be the 1st ever LCD to actually compete with my beloved Sony/NEC CRT's









EDIT: Wow this might be the fastest moving thread I've seen at OCN, I've been in a few, so apologies to Swolern I see that baby is now in your hands being put through it's paces









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I just wanted to see how much by comparison by people who have had both. All i can do is wonder and wait until i get my Predator in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also TFT lag comparison used the Korean OCable model that have multi-inputs which have much higher input lag than the single DVI-D input versions, which have extremely low input lag.


Swolern to the rescue again +R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> +1 Build quality and aesthetics goes to the Swift. The Acer pretty much wins in every other aspect though. Im getting a wall mounted swing arm for my Predator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AG coating on the Predator is soooo much better!!! The Swift coating almost made me barf!


How you have time to post with that new baby in your hands befuddles me









1) How does the AG coating compare to the matte or glossy finish of the Koreans?
From the stills I've seen the Predator looks about the same as a QNIX matte panel.

2) What is your impression of the lag/ghosting comparison? Straight up 120Hz, no G-Sync etc








Personally I found the Swift slightly faster ... but like you? it was negated/ruined for me because of AG coating/TN leading to horrible picture clarity/colors.

3) Any other personal thoughts/perceptions that come to mind comparing the 2 are much appreciated!
We'll leave out the fact it's an $800 to $300 P/P comparison


----------



## drmx

Got a Newegg Auto-Notify SMS around 3pm EST today and was able to "Back-Order" one. Within a few minutes they were back to Auto-Notify. The Order status claims that it "Usually ships within 3 to 5 days"


----------



## Praxis123

So I got mine in, it appears I have one dead pixel on the screen other then that it looks amazing. All the games I have tried have looked amazingly smooth. And of course now that I have seen that dead pixel I can't unsee it... I will keep it for a few more days see how it goes might become unstuck (least I hope so)


----------



## jcde7ago

Alright, after a couple of hours of working sporadically from my laptop, and getting my 3 monitors set up...here's some quick impressions:

1) *Panel quality* - awesome. 1 of the panels has a slightly yellow tint compared to the other two, even when all 3 are set to 2.2 Gamma, 20 Brightness, 50 Contrast and "Normal" Temperature. This is fine, to be expected as all panels, even of the same brand, are not immune to this kind of variation. It's what I have my Spyder4Pro for, to do some basic calibrating to get these 3 aligned. Overall though, the picture quality is phenomenal; the anti-glare coating is VERY minimalist, and is a lot easier to look at, actually, than the 1440p Shimians they just replaced, which had ZERO anti-glare coating.









2) *Bezel/Stand quality*: Bezels are pretty thin, maybe a teenie bit thicker than the ROG Swift's, but still very much on the thin side. Coming from Shimians, this was beyond a night and day difference; the Shimians easily had 3x the bezel size of these monitors. As for the stand - easy to assemble, rock solid + doesn't budge. Swiveling has just the right amount of of tautness where it's not hard to turn/swing the monitors how you want them, but when you do settle, they stay in place. My only complaint is I don't like colors on my monitors, so the orange-red circular accents on these is not that attractive, but they don't detract from the functionality, so all is good. May consider painting them, but not sure if that would hurt resale value down the road; certainly wouldn't do it while my monitors were in warranty, though.









2) *Dead Pixels*: ZERO! Zilch. Nada. Went over every square inch of all 3 monitors, and not a single dead pixel to be found; and yes, I did go to a couple of 'dead pixel testing' sites, and still found nothing. Great job, Acer!









3) *G-Sync, 144hz, IPS*: What can I say? These are literally game-changing features. It was painful to have to pass on 144hz for so long, since I didn't want the Swift's TN panel, and this was worth the wait. The input lag is just like TFT Central said it was; really, really amazing...everything about gaming on this monitor is super smooth...and of course, the IPS picture quality and viewing angles is spot on by Acer.

Other thoughts: My 3rd monitor is too far from where my PC is, so i'm going to have to order a long (12-15ft.) DisplayPort cable to have all 3 hooked up at once. I had to swap monitors around when I was testing them, and as of now i'm only using 2.

Highly recommend even a basic colorimeter for this...Spyder4, x-rite, whatever floats your boat. These monitors already boast great quality out of the factory/box, but even a decent colorimeter is going to make a world of difference.

TL;DR: the XB270HU is in a class of its own right now, folks. This is currently the best gaming monitor that money can buy, and you're getting zero compromises with it. Best of luck to those in the hunt for one...hopefully Acer churns these out much faster that Asus did with the ROG Swifts, or there's going to be some painful wait times for a lot of people...


















(Notice how that middle panel is slightly yellow-ish; that can be corrected by a colorimeter, much like my Shimian was when one of them had the same issue).

(Sorry for the dark picture, I wanted people to see the tint of the panels; off to work and eat now, more impressions and screenshots later...)


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> So I got mine in, it appears I have one dead pixel on the screen other then that it looks amazing. All the games I have tried have looked amazingly smooth. And of course now that I have seen that dead pixel I can't unsee it... I will keep it for a few more days see how it goes might become unstuck (least I hope so)


You try JScreenFix or PixelRepairer?

There are many lightweight programs you can try to fix the dead pixel, but I'm not sure how well these methods work. Good luck









Source: http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor

I wouldn't even think about trying the physical methods (massaging pixels).


----------



## BCShak

Is there a place I can "rent" one of these Monitor Calibration Devices?

I'm not shelling out another $150 (at least) for something I will likely only need once, twice at most. I'd rather pay $25 to use it for a day or even have someone calibrate it for me..

Expecting mine tomorrow, PRAYING I get a good one. If I do, I may just use TFT's ICC Profile. Would that be good enough?


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I returned my Titan X, will hold off until I save enough money for 2. I'll see what performance is like with Vanilla Titans in SLI


This might be interesting to you if you're going to sli Titan X's

http://www.pcgamer.com/benchmarks-gtx-titan-x-in-sli/


----------



## Ricey20

For input lag, this site tested the Qnix at 1-3ms. Any monitor between 1-3ms seems to be the absolute best. It should be comparable to the XB270HU which is also around 3ms. So with the Acer you're getting something that is Gsync/ULMB compatible and probably much better general motion blur (4ms vs 8ms panel) with comparable input lag vs the Qnix.

Qnix: http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/13500-qnix-qx2710-review-2560x1440-matte-overclock-able-pls.html#post1016073


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> You try JScreenFix or PixelRepairer?
> 
> There are many lightweight programs you can try to fix the dead pixel, but I'm not sure how well these methods work. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor
> 
> I wouldn't even think about trying the physical methods (massaging pixels).


On IPS monitors are dead pixels supposed to be white or black? I think I have one black pixel on the lower right of the screen. Only noticed it when I was trying to lower the brightness ironically...


----------



## Praxis123

Yeah I am trying those now, while gaming I don't notice it at all, but web surfing it shows up pretty badly. Any suggestions on how long I should let the repairer run for?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> For input lag, this site tested the Qnix at 1-3ms. Any monitor between 1-3ms seems to be the absolute best. It should be comparable to the XB270HU which is also around 3ms. So with the Acer you're getting something that is Gsync/ULMB compatible and probably much better general motion blur (4ms vs 8ms panel) with comparable input lag vs the Qnix.
> 
> Qnix: http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/13500-qnix-qx2710-review-2560x1440-matte-overclock-able-pls.html#post1016073


XB270HU is 4ms


----------



## krel

I use DPT (dead pixel tester) for checking - it's a tiny, free utility that works great. Plus, it'll do pixel exercising in a small area which is a nice feature.

DPT.zip 264k .zip file


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> On IPS monitors are dead pixels supposed to be white or black? I think I have one black pixel on the lower right of the screen. Only noticed it when I was trying to lower the brightness ironically...


Usually they show up as black on LCDs. Undead pixels can be a different color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> Yeah I am trying those now, while gaming I don't notice it at all, but web surfing it shows up pretty badly. Any suggestions on how long I should let the repairer run for?


No idea. I've never tried any of these fixes. I would imagine the longer you let them run, the better chance of fixing it. The one program I posted allows continued use of the computer while it's doing its thing.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Is there a place I can "rent" one of these Monitor Calibration Devices?
> 
> I'm not shelling out another $150 (at least) for something I will likely only need once, twice at most. I'd rather pay $25 to use it for a day or even have someone calibrate it for me..


I was going to ask this same exact question. Seems like a good rental tool.


----------



## Ricey20

Really? TFT's review listed it as 3ms total display lag. Was there a review that listed it as 4ms?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Really? TFT's review listed it as 3ms total display lag. Was there a review that listed it as 4ms?


Think that is the official response time.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Really? TFT's review listed it as 3ms total display lag. Was there a review that listed it as 4ms?


TFT says 4ms: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Think that is the official response time.


Yeah, that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## Ricey20

Oh right, well just to clarify, the XB270HU is 4ms panel G-to-G response time, the Qnix is 8ms G-to-G. Input lag wise they should be comparable at about 3ms. They are 2 different things.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> So I got mine in, it appears I have one dead pixel on the screen other then that it looks amazing. All the games I have tried have looked amazingly smooth. And of course now that I have seen that dead pixel I can't unsee it... I will keep it for a few more days see how it goes might become unstuck (least I hope so)


Search YouTube for 'unstick a pixel' and run one of the tests if you want to give a wild hair longshot a try. I had a stuck pixel in the middle screen of another monitor which it the test failed to fix. Unfortunately since it was big enough to dot a small letter "i" I replaced it. My OCD fixed on that no matter what I was doing. About where on the screen is your dead pixel?

Good luck though, If they are out of stock they will usually only offer a refund, not a replacement.


----------



## finalheaven

Just to confirm the monitor only comes with the DP cable and power cable correct? No USB cable?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Oh right, well just to clarify, the XB270HU is 4ms panel G-to-G response time, the Qnix is 8ms G-to-G. Input lag wise they should be comparable at about 3ms. They are 2 different things.


Sorry, I didn't catch "input lag" originally. I'm going to shut up now


----------



## Praxis123

So I will try a few of them and see how it works out, gaming I don't notice it what so ever but web browsing its pretty obvious. Its a stuck red pixel on white. I would say its about an inch to the right of the acer badge on the from to the monitor, and maybe 4 inches up from the bottom.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> So I will try a few of them and see how it works out, gaming I don't notice it what so ever but web browsing its pretty obvious. Its a stuck red pixel on white. I would say its about an inch to the right of the acer badge on the from to the monitor, and maybe 4 inches up from the bottom.


Too bad it wasn't closer bordering to the edge. Gaming and watching movies you won't see that ever no matter where it is for the most part.

To current owners, Anyone check thiers for back light bleeding issues?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Was going to cost me $23 in shipping (3-day) - newegg premier cost me $20 for three months, includes free shipping and free return/restocking. I asked the agent specifically about dead pixels and she said that sending it back and getting another one would be fine if that happened.


Shipping for me was $9 vs $20 premier. Then again I have to pay tax at Amazon.

The real question is IF you did have an issue, how long until you get a new one? Does your replacement display get shipped before someones first order, etc. I don't want a potential $820 brick on my desk or $820 sitting in limbo for weeks waiting for a replacement.


----------



## Rikuo

Alright, just got mine in the mail.





Probably should have cleaned the Qnix before i took the pic, But ohwell lol

So far so good! No dead or stuck pixels, And by some pure luck... I have absolutely NO back light or Ips glow! Black images are PURE black!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Just to confirm the monitor only comes with the DP cable and power cable correct? No USB cable?


Correct - the package contents is the panel, stand, DP cable, power cable and manual.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Search YouTube for 'unstick a pixel' and run one of the tests if you want to give a wild hair longshot a try. I had a stuck pixel in the middle screen of another monitor which it the test failed to fix. Unfortunately since it was big enough to dot a small letter "i" I replaced it. My OCD fixed on that no matter what I was doing. About where on the screen is your dead pixel?
> 
> Good luck though, If they are out of stock they will usually only offer a refund, not a replacement.


Those programs sound like internet voodoo. I never understood how they are supposed to repair dead transistors.


----------



## semicolin82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Just to confirm the monitor only comes with the DP cable and power cable correct? No USB cable?


thats all mine came with.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Shipping for me was $9 vs $20 premier. Then again I have to pay tax at Amazon.
> 
> The real question is IF you did have an issue, how long until you get a new one? Does your replacement display get shipped before someones first order, etc. I don't want a potential $820 brick on my desk or $820 sitting in limbo for weeks waiting for a replacement.


I ordered three of them, so I saved more than my cost of shipping. Hopefully premier support is good, but someone else might be able to answer.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Those programs sound like internet voodoo. I never understood how they are supposed to repair dead transistors.


It's not meant to fix a dead pixel, It's meant to un-stick a pixel thats stuck on a single color.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Just to confirm the monitor only comes with the DP cable and power cable correct? No USB cable?


For me it was UK and EU Power Cables, Displayport cable and a USB cable.

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-26579654/20150331_230031-1.jpg.html


----------



## Mand12

Can someone who is familiar with the Swift's pixel inversion line issue confirm that these monitors aren't showing it? That's all it would take to get me to switch.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> For me it was UK and EU Power Cables, Displayport cable and a USB cable.
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-26579654/20150331_230031-1.jpg.html


Thanks! I'm hoping my US version will come with that same cable so that I won't have to buy it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Shipping for me was $9 vs $20 premier. Then again I have to pay tax at Amazon.
> 
> The real question is IF you did have an issue, how long until you get a new one? Does your replacement display get shipped before someones first order, etc. I don't want a potential $820 brick on my desk or $820 sitting in limbo for weeks waiting for a replacement.


I'm newegg premier. It allows you returns per return policy of the item without restocking fees and a free return shipping label whether you are refunding or exchanging. Expedited three day shipping is free.

When I built my last rig I signed up and had to return two components, one for an exchange and one for a refund and I ended up saving money. Got products quicker.

I've also had the experience of trying to exchange an item that was out of stock and newegg only allowed for refund. If the item goes back in stock within return policy when you call support for an exchange you will be able to exchange it. If you're getting close to the 30 days expiring and still OOS, then you would have to just settle for refund or keep it and deal directly with Acer support for RMA.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> For me it was UK and EU Power Cables, Displayport cable and a USB cable.
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-26579654/20150331_230031-1.jpg.html


Interesting, none of my 3 monitors came with USB cables, and I just double checked each box as well.

On the manual, it lists both the DP cable and USB cable as "optional" accessories, so i'm not really sure what region Acer is supplying none/one/both cables in.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Can someone who is familiar with the Swift's pixel inversion line issue confirm that these monitors aren't showing it? That's all it would take to get me to switch.


Answered some posts back from a Swift owner:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536499/official-acer-xb270hu-27-1440p-144hz-g-sync-ips-ulmb-monitor-thread/1000_100#post_23736241

The person who made that post though unfortunately got shafted with 5 dead pixels on his XB270HU...whereas I have zero across 3 of them...so luck of the draw there.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm newegg premier. It allows you returns per return policy of the item without restocking fees and a free return shipping label whether you are refunding or exchanging. Expedited three day shipping is free.
> 
> When I built my last rig I signed up and had to return two components, one for an exchange and one for a refund and I ended up saving money. Got products quicker.
> 
> I've also had the experience of trying to exchange an item that was out of stock and newegg only allowed for refund. If the item goes back in stock within return policy when you call support for an exchange you will be able to exchange it. If you're getting close to the 30 days expiring and still OOS, then you would have to just settle for refund or keep it and deal directly with Acer support for RMA.


Good to know. So if I get them and I have a dead pixel or two that I can't live with, I'll need to be aware of dates.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> mine is back in the box, ready to ship back, good monitor, but dead pixels not so good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> mine has also been shipped back, i asked, if they only could do exchange i would be fine with that, if not, than just a refund, so i can buy a new one. Don`t want to send it to rma to repair


This was from ACER store right? Would you mind letting us know how the exchange / refund experience goes?

Thanks!


----------



## Rikuo

So super noob question as i've never dealt with ulmb or G-sync...

How do you actually know if g-sync is turned on?

lol


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> So super noob question as i've never dealt with ulmb or G-sync...
> 
> How do you actually know if g-sync is turned on?
> 
> lol


Well if you're not talking about how to turn g-sync on (its an option in nvidia settings), the lack of screen tearing in games should be a clear indication.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> How do you actually know if g-sync is turned on?


Click the rightmost button on your screen. (Lower right corner).
It will bring up the OSD. 5 Icons on the screen.
Click the rightmost button again. This will select the "general menu". The icon for that is above the righmost button.
Above the rightmost button is now a "down arrow".
You see there are 4 icons to the left of the OSD menu.
Click the rightmost button 3 times. This will select the 4th icon on the left of the OSD menu. That icon is an "i" with a circle.
You are now at the "information" tab of the OSD menu.
There are 3 pieces of information here.
1) Resolution.
2) Max Refresh Rate.
3) Mode.
Mode should be set to G-Sync.
Other two options are "normal". E.g. when you are on the desktop. The last option is "ULMB".


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Click the rightmost button on your screen. (Lower right corner).
> It will bring up the OSD. 5 Icons on the screen.
> Click the rightmost button again. This will select the "general menu". The icon for that is above the righmost button.
> Above the rightmost button is now a "down arrow".
> You see there are 4 icons to the left of the OSD menu.
> Click the rightmost button 3 times. This will select the 4th icon on the left of the OSD menu. That icon is an "i" with a circle.
> You are now at the "information" tab of the OSD menu.
> There are 3 pieces of information here.
> 1) Resolution.
> 2) Max Refresh Rate.
> 3) Mode.
> Mode should be set to G-Sync.
> Other two options are "normal". E.g. when you are on the desktop. The last option is "ULMB".


You have to give it to Asus, though, for putting that amazingly functional and simple LED indicator on the bottom right of the Swift that tells you what mode is active. The menu setting may be correct, but G-Sync is not an always-on property.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Still available for back order in case anyone missed it in the earlier posts:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Click the rightmost button on your screen. (Lower right corner).
> It will bring up the OSD. 5 Icons on the screen.
> Click the rightmost button again. This will select the "general menu". The icon for that is above the righmost button.
> Above the rightmost button is now a "down arrow".
> You see there are 4 icons to the left of the OSD menu.
> Click the rightmost button 3 times. This will select the 4th icon on the left of the OSD menu. That icon is an "i" with a circle.
> You are now at the "information" tab of the OSD menu.
> There are 3 pieces of information here.
> 1) Resolution.
> 2) Max Refresh Rate.
> 3) Mode.
> Mode should be set to G-Sync.
> Other two options are "normal". E.g. when you are on the desktop. The last option is "ULMB".


Thanks, I happened to figure it out shortly after i posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Well if you're not talking about how to turn g-sync on (its an option in nvidia settings), the lack of screen tearing in games should be a clear indication.


Well i had v-sync on anyways so...'

also i lied, i have VERY minor backlight bleed in the bottom right corner, and almost impossible to tell bleed in the bottom left.


----------



## debotime12

Hi There getting my monitor tommorow and wanted to know if Gysnc monitors work in SLI i have 2 980's. Anybody on here tried the gsync in SLI.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> You have to give it to Asus, though, for putting that amazingly functional and simple LED indicator on the bottom right of the Swift that tells you what mode is active.


My description seems a little long.
What you actually do is: press the utmost right button five times. Then you see the mode. Very easy.

I like the Acer OSD menu a lot. I had an Asus before (3 years old, regular 60Hz 1080p TN screen). I hated the OSD menu on that thing. I got lost all the time. And I was afraid to mess with settings, afraid I couldn't get a value back to default, without having to reset everything. The Acer OSD menu is much clearer to me.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debotime12*
> 
> Hi There getting my monitor tommorow and wanted to know if Gysnc monitors work in SLI i have 2 980's. Anybody on here tried the gsync in SLI.


Yes, G-Sync works with SLI of any number of cards.

The only thing that is not supported is using G-Sync + SLI + DSR (this is a driver issue, should be fixed in the future...but who knows when). You can have only either G-Sync + SLI, or DSR + SLI, or Single GPU + DSR + G-Sync.


----------



## Gryz

For those of you that:
1) Go from a 60Hz monitor to this 144Hz monitor, AND
2) Have a regular mouse, not a gaming mouse with its own drivers.

You might want to change the USB-polling rate of your mouse.
Check this page:
http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower
Rather simple. Takes about 10-15 minutes to do.
The result is amazing.

I use a Logitech MarbleMouse trackball. I found someone stating that 500Hz on the MarbleMouse worked fine, but 1000Hz did not. So I knew I should work. Found the thread on OCN. Great result. In combination with G-Sync, this makes games really smooth. It would probably have helped when I was on my 60Hz screen. But with the 144Hz screen, it feels like it's necessary.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> For those of you that:
> 1) Go from a 60Hz monitor to this 144Hz monitor, AND
> 2) Have a regular mouse, not a gaming mouse with its own drivers.
> 
> You might want to change the USB-polling rate of your mouse.
> Check this page:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower
> Rather simple. Takes about 10-15 minutes to do.
> The result is amazing.
> 
> I use a Logitech MarbleMouse trackball. I found someone stating that 500Hz on the MarbleMouse worked fine, but 1000Hz did not. So I knew I should work. Found the thread on OCN. Great result. In combination with G-Sync, this makes games really smooth. It would probably have helped when I was on my 60Hz screen. But with the 144Hz screen, it feels like it's necessary.


I have a Logitech G502, so the Logitech Gaming Software suite has options for polling rate already, and defaults to 1000hz...great results with the XB270HU. Just navigating the Windows desktop is amazingly smooth...it's the first thing anyone should notice once they move to 120-144hz monitors, and if you're not seeing this, you better go check NVCP and make sure you're not on 60hz still, lol.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debotime12*
> 
> Hi There getting my monitor tommorow and wanted to know if Gysnc monitors work in SLI i have 2 980's. Anybody on here tried the gsync in SLI.


Yes it does, Running sli 980's myself.


----------



## Evoly

Any news on 3D vision compatibility?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evoly*
> 
> Any news on 3D vision compatibility?


Not compatible, as stated by Acer themselves in a tweet, and according to the TFTcentral review.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Not compatible, as stated by Acer themselves in a tweet, and according to the TFTcentral review.


Someone earlier tried it & Got it working, although had some picture glitches. So who knows.. Maybe someone will figure it out.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Thanks, I happened to figure it out shortly after i posted.


It's easier/faster to double click the fourth button, it will tell you that it can't activate ULMB while G-Sync is on (if G-Sync is on), if not it will tell you that ULMB can only be turned on with 85/100hz.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> This was from ACER store right? Would you mind letting us know how the exchange / refund experience goes?
> 
> Thanks!


hi, it was from alternate.de the only place in EU i could get it.


----------



## Evoly

Hm, how about the LED light? Did hear that the blue one is very bright and annoying.

I also would like to know if the panel quality is seriously that bad. Did read somewhere that there panel production partner is pretty "meh".


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evoly*
> 
> Hm, how about the LED light? Did hear that the blue one is very bright and annoying.
> 
> I also would like to know if the panel quality is seriously that bad. Did read somewhere that there panel production partner is pretty "meh".


http://www.lightdims.com/


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evoly*
> 
> Hm, how about the LED light? Did hear that the blue one is very bright and annoying.
> 
> I also would like to know if the panel quality is seriously that bad. Did read somewhere that there panel production partner is pretty "meh".


Have you taken the time to read through the thread at all? This has been answered multiple times, and there are a ton of reviews out there already that have been linked to in this thread as well. Aside from someone who got 5 dead pixels, the overwhelming response to this monitor is that it is well worth the price and supplants the Swift as the best gaming monitor available at the moment. As for the LED light..it is what it is. Not distracting, really, but you can cover it up or fix it in a myriad of ways if necessary. I prefer function over form...

Here's what I posted earlier:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Alright, after a couple of hours of working sporadically from my laptop, and getting my 3 monitors set up...here's some quick impressions:
> 
> 1) *Panel quality* - awesome. 1 of the panels has a slightly yellow tint compared to the other two, even when all 3 are set to 2.2 Gamma, 20 Brightness, 50 Contrast and "Normal" Temperature. This is fine, to be expected as all panels, even of the same brand, are not immune to this kind of variation. It's what I have my Spyder4Pro for, to do some basic calibrating to get these 3 aligned. Overall though, the picture quality is phenomenal; the anti-glare coating is VERY minimalist, and is a lot easier to look at, actually, than the 1440p Shimians they just replaced, which had ZERO anti-glare coating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Bezel/Stand quality*: Bezels are pretty thin, maybe a teenie bit thicker than the ROG Swift's, but still very much on the thin side. Coming from Shimians, this was beyond a night and day difference; the Shimians easily had 3x the bezel size of these monitors. As for the stand - easy to assemble, rock solid + doesn't budge. Swiveling has just the right amount of of tautness where it's not hard to turn/swing the monitors how you want them, but when you do settle, they stay in place. My only complaint is I don't like colors on my monitors, so the orange-red circular accents on these is not that attractive, but they don't detract from the functionality, so all is good. May consider painting them, but not sure if that would hurt resale value down the road; certainly wouldn't do it while my monitors were in warranty, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Dead Pixels*: ZERO! Zilch. Nada. Went over every square inch of all 3 monitors, and not a single dead pixel to be found; and yes, I did go to a couple of 'dead pixel testing' sites, and still found nothing. Great job, Acer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) *G-Sync, 144hz, IPS*: What can I say? These are literally game-changing features. It was painful to have to pass on 144hz for so long, since I didn't want the Swift's TN panel, and this was worth the wait. The input lag is just like TFT Central said it was; really, really amazing...everything about gaming on this monitor is super smooth...and of course, the IPS picture quality and viewing angles is spot on by Acer.
> 
> Other thoughts: My 3rd monitor is too far from where my PC is, so i'm going to have to order a long (12-15ft.) DisplayPort cable to have all 3 hooked up at once. I had to swap monitors around when I was testing them, and as of now i'm only using 2.
> 
> Highly recommend even a basic colorimeter for this...Spyder4, x-rite, whatever floats your boat. These monitors already boast great quality out of the factory/box, but even a decent colorimeter is going to make a world of difference.
> 
> TL;DR: the XB270HU is in a class of its own right now, folks. This is currently the best gaming monitor that money can buy, and you're getting zero compromises with it. Best of luck to those in the hunt for one...hopefully Acer churns these out much faster that Asus did with the ROG Swifts, or there's going to be some painful wait times for a lot of people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Notice how that middle panel is slightly yellow-ish; that can be corrected by a colorimeter, much like my Shimian was when one of them had the same issue).
> 
> (Sorry for the dark picture, I wanted people to see the tint of the panels; off to work and eat now, more impressions and screenshots later...)


----------



## Qwixt

So I just backordered this from newegg. So I saw an opt-in for google trusted site, so went with it for the heck of it. Then in a "your order is protected email" from google, it had "Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Apr 2, 2015". So we shall see if it ships that soon or not.

The only thing that concerns me about the monitor is reports of yellowish screens. About every monitor has reports of dead pixels. I've never ordered a monitor from newegg before, so not quite sure how they treat dead pixel returns. I know I have to pay for shipping.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> So I just backordered this from newegg. So I saw an opt-in for google trusted site, so went with it for the heck of it. Then in a "your order is protected email" from google, it had "Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Apr 2, 2015". So we shall see if it ships that soon or not.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me about the monitor is reports of yellowish screens. About every monitor has reports of dead pixels. I've never ordered a monitor from newegg before, so not quite sure how they treat dead pixel returns. I know I have to pay for shipping.


I fixed the yellow tint on one of my monitors via my Spyder4Pro colorimeter. I got lucky with 0 dead pixels on all 3 of my monitors....and I spent a good 15-20 minutes on each looking for any. I'm sure that guy that got 5 dead pixels on his 1 monitor was the recipient of all of the dead pixels I was supposed to get....


----------



## BCShak

So is this the right cable to get the monitor USB ports working properly?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> So is this the right cable to get the monitor USB ports working properly?


There are 5 USB ports on these monitors; only 1 of them needs that USB cable (which is Type A - Type B), and I believe that's for the one that has the ability to charge devices while the monitor is off. You can use "standard" USB 2.0/3.0 cables on the other 4 ports.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> So is this the right cable to get the monitor USB ports working properly?


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> There are 5 USB ports on these monitors; only 1 of them needs that USB cable (which is Type A - Type B), and I believe that's for the one that has the ability to charge devices while the monitor is off. You can use "standard" USB 2.0/3.0 cables on the other 4 ports.


The USB cable pictured is required for any of the USB ports to actually function. That is the USB upstream port, without it none of the other ones are functional, it'd be the same as an unplugged USB hub.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> yes
> The USB cable pictured is required for any of the USB ports to actually function. That is the USB upstream port, without it none of the other ones are functional, it'd be the same as an unplugged USB hub.


Yup, you're right, totally my bad; I thought I had plugged in my Spyder to the monitor while I was calibrating, when I actually plugged it into my keyboard. Does look like you need that Type A - Type B cable for all of the USB ports to work.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Alright, after a couple of hours of working sporadically from my laptop, and getting my 3 monitors set up...here's some quick impressions:
> 
> 1) *Panel quality* - awesome. 1 of the panels has a slightly yellow tint compared to the other two, even when all 3 are set to 2.2 Gamma, 20 Brightness, 50 Contrast and "Normal" Temperature. This is fine, to be expected as all panels, even of the same brand, are not immune to this kind of variation. It's what I have my Spyder4Pro for, to do some basic calibrating to get these 3 aligned. Overall though, the picture quality is phenomenal; the anti-glare coating is VERY minimalist, and is a lot easier to look at, actually, than the 1440p Shimians they just replaced, which had ZERO anti-glare coating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Bezel/Stand quality*: Bezels are pretty thin, maybe a teenie bit thicker than the ROG Swift's, but still very much on the thin side. Coming from Shimians, this was beyond a night and day difference; the Shimians easily had 3x the bezel size of these monitors. As for the stand - easy to assemble, rock solid + doesn't budge. Swiveling has just the right amount of of tautness where it's not hard to turn/swing the monitors how you want them, but when you do settle, they stay in place. My only complaint is I don't like colors on my monitors, so the orange-red circular accents on these is not that attractive, but they don't detract from the functionality, so all is good. May consider painting them, but not sure if that would hurt resale value down the road; certainly wouldn't do it while my monitors were in warranty, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Dead Pixels*: ZERO! Zilch. Nada. Went over every square inch of all 3 monitors, and not a single dead pixel to be found; and yes, I did go to a couple of 'dead pixel testing' sites, and still found nothing. Great job, Acer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) *G-Sync, 144hz, IPS*: What can I say? These are literally game-changing features. It was painful to have to pass on 144hz for so long, since I didn't want the Swift's TN panel, and this was worth the wait. The input lag is just like TFT Central said it was; really, really amazing...everything about gaming on this monitor is super smooth...and of course, the IPS picture quality and viewing angles is spot on by Acer.
> 
> Other thoughts: My 3rd monitor is too far from where my PC is, so i'm going to have to order a long (12-15ft.) DisplayPort cable to have all 3 hooked up at once. I had to swap monitors around when I was testing them, and as of now i'm only using 2.
> 
> Highly recommend even a basic colorimeter for this...Spyder4, x-rite, whatever floats your boat. These monitors already boast great quality out of the factory/box, but even a decent colorimeter is going to make a world of difference.
> 
> TL;DR: the XB270HU is in a class of its own right now, folks. This is currently the best gaming monitor that money can buy, and you're getting zero compromises with it. Best of luck to those in the hunt for one...hopefully Acer churns these out much faster that Asus did with the ROG Swifts, or there's going to be some painful wait times for a lot of people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Notice how that middle panel is slightly yellow-ish; that can be corrected by a colorimeter, much like my Shimian was when one of them had the same issue).
> 
> (Sorry for the dark picture, I wanted people to see the tint of the panels; off to work and eat now, more impressions and screenshots later...)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Have you taken the time to read through the thread at all? This has been answered multiple times, and there are a ton of reviews out there already that have been linked to in this thread as well. Aside from someone who got 5 dead pixels, the overwhelming response to this monitor is that it is well worth the price and supplants the Swift as the best gaming monitor available at the moment. As for the LED light..it is what it is. Not distracting, really, but you can cover it up or fix it in a myriad of ways if necessary. I prefer function over form...
> 
> Here's what I posted earlier:
Click to expand...

Very nice preliminary review +R









I also very much enjoy/appreciate your comments/observations since







... Like the Shimian true glossy vs the XB and your personal preference, it helps me out a lot. Nice pic, it was encouraging to see the "yellow tint" was an entire screen calibration problem (easily correctable) as opposed to the problems we've seen in the right corners of other unit's +R's







I know many are waiting for your impressions with "blacks" while playing "dark" games or viewing "dark" movies ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Is there a place I can "rent" one of these Monitor Calibration Devices?
> 
> I'm not shelling out another $150 (at least) for something I will likely only need once, twice at most. I'd rather pay $25 to use it for a day or even have someone calibrate it for me..
> 
> Expecting mine tomorrow, PRAYING I get a good one. If I do, I may just use TFT's ICC Profile. Would that be good enough?


Try your local specialty/ma n pa type camera shop or TV repair ... stay away from the big box stores ...








Go in with a working knowledge of calibration and kinds of calibration tools and if he doesn't rent one to you, he may only have a $2K+ calibrator, I bet he'll do it on the spot, maybe for free when he see's your level of enthusiasm and your new tech XB270HU. You might also try just asking on your local Craigslist ... lot's of enthusiasts around here!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> For input lag, this site tested the Qnix at 1-3ms. Any monitor between 1-3ms seems to be the absolute best. It should be comparable to the XB270HU which is also around 3ms. So with the Acer you're getting something that is Gsync/ULMB compatible and probably much better general motion blur (4ms vs 8ms panel) with comparable input lag vs the Qnix.
> 
> Qnix: http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/13500-qnix-qx2710-review-2560x1440-matte-overclock-able-pls.html#post1016073


NICE! +R








I forgot about MenacingTuba's post over there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Alright, just got mine in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should have cleaned the Qnix before i took the pic, But ohwell lol
> 
> So far so good! No dead or stuck pixels, And by some pure luck... I have absolutely NO back light or Ips glow! Black images are PURE black!


Nice side by side pic!, confirms what I suspected regarding gloss/semi-gloss/matte







... +R









Would also like to hear your comparative impressions between the QNIX (120Hz?) vs the XB regarding lag and ghosting. I know it's subjective, but every bit helps


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Very nice preliminary review +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also very much enjoy/appreciate your comments/observations since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Like the Shimian true glossy vs the XB and your personal preference, it helps me out a lot. Nice pic, it was encouraging to see the "yellow tint" was an entire screen calibration problem (easily correctable) as opposed to the problems we've seen in the right corners of other unit's +R's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many are waiting for your impressions with "blacks" while playing "dark" games or viewing "dark" movies ...
> Try your local specialty/ma n pa type camera shop or TV repair ... stay away from the big box stores ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go in with a working knowledge of calibration and kinds of calibration tools and if he doesn't rent one to you, he may only have a $2K+ calibrator, I bet he'll do it on the spot, maybe for free when he see's your level of enthusiasm and your new tech XB270HU. You might also try just asking on your local Craigslist ... lot's of enthusiasts around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about MenacingTuba's post over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice side by side pic!, confirms what I suspected regarding gloss/semi-gloss/matte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would also like to hear your comparative impressions between the QNIX (120Hz?) vs the XB regarding lag and ghosting. I know it's subjective, but every bit helps


That pic is a bad representation of matte/semi gloss. The glare was only hitting the qnix, In fact i'd say the acer has a slightly shinier matte coating.

Yes, The qnix is 120hz. I literally sold it 20 minutes after taking that picture, it was out the door haha.

The single input qnix doesnt have terrible input lag like the multi-port does, So it felt pretty responsive to me. The xb by far kicks the **** out of the qnix in terms of ghosting/blur. Qnix is like when you first wake up in the morning & your eyes are all blurry, then you wipe them & BAM xb.

My colors were pretty washed out looking out of the box, Used a cheap X-rite Colormunki Smile & calibrated it. Even in colors the acer is way better.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Well i got my XB270HU from willcall newegg today. The backlight bleed on it is unbearable. Ugh.


----------



## NEK4TE

Show us some pics? for the record?


----------



## i4mt3hwin




----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Well i got my XB270HU from willcall newegg today. The backlight bleed on it is unbearable. Ugh.


i agree

throwing the backlight from 100 to 25 made a huge difference but that bottom right corner

that bottom right cornerrr


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*


Is it as bad as it looks like in the picture?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*


That is horrible.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Is it as bad as it looks like in the picture?


No, the picture definitely blows it out a bit -- it's not as bright in person but it's still noticeable and annoying that a $800 monitor has issues like this.

Does anyone else who has the monitor have it as bad as mine? Should I return it or what?

Honestly aside from the backlight bleed the picture quality is significantly better then the Swift IMO. The AG coating is not as aggressive, the colors seem a little more colorful (i haven't calibrated it really yet) and no incorrect pixel mapping/inversion issue like I had on my several Swifts.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*


----------



## Qwixt

Wow, that looks bad


----------



## debotime12

Thanks for the info


----------



## starrbuck

Got mine from Acer today. No dead pixels. Backlight bleed is minimal. I'm very happy with the purchase!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> No, the picture definitely blows it out a bit -- it's not as bright in person but it's still noticeable and annoying that a $800 monitor has issues like this.
> 
> Does anyone else who has the monitor have it as bad as mine? Should I return it or what?
> 
> Honestly aside from the backlight bleed the picture quality is significantly better then the Swift IMO. The AG coating is not as aggressive, the colors seem a little more colorful (i haven't calibrated it really yet) and no incorrect pixel mapping/inversion issue like I had on my several Swifts.


None of the 3 I have are anywhere near as bad as your picture shows....light bleed is 'normal' as far as IPS panels go across all 3. In fact, my Shimians were infinitely worse with the backlight bleed...

Bro, you got the shaft....as someone with OCD, that'd already be in the box and on its way back to Acer before I even posted these pics on OCN...yikes.









The worst I had with my 3 was a stuck red pixel at the bottom right corner of 1 of them, which i "massaged" out...


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> None of the 3 I have are anywhere near as bad as your picture shows....light bleed is 'normal' as far as IPS panels go across all 3. In fact, my Shimians were infinitely worse with the backlight bleed...
> 
> Bro, you got the shaft....as someone with OCD, that'd already be in the box and on its way back to Acer before I even posted these pics on OCN...yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst I had with my 3 was a stuck red pixel at the bottom right corner of 1 of them, which i "massaged" out...


The picture make it look worse then it actually is, I can probably lower the ISO on my phone to try to replicate what I actually see but im too lazy.

I have Qnix 27 and a Dell U2410, both are IPS, neither are as bad. I know IPS does have some bleed issues but out of all the IPS panels I've ever owned this is by far the worst. I'll probably RMA it, problem is newegg is out of stock so I doubt i'll get another one anytime soon. =(


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*


Did you buy chance take that picture in the dark with an iphone 6?

Here's my hp ZR2740w taken by an iphone. It exaggerates the crap out of it. I never notice the bleed normally.



I also feel like you might have the brightness through the roof


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> No, the picture definitely blows it out a bit -- it's not as bright in person but it's still noticeable and annoying that a $800 monitor has issues like this.
> 
> Does anyone else who has the monitor have it as bad as mine? Should I return it or what?
> 
> Honestly aside from the backlight bleed the picture quality is significantly better then the Swift IMO. The AG coating is not as aggressive, the colors seem a little more colorful (i haven't calibrated it really yet) and no incorrect pixel mapping/inversion issue like I had on my several Swifts.


I think 30%-40% Brightness / 75% Contrast is where you should test it. It's about the norm for most people and see how it looks. At 100% Brightness / 75% Contrast you can really pin point any bleed but I hope people aren't searing their eyes on 100% brighness.

When you use your monitor for daily use, gaming or watching movies, streaming is it bleeding through the blacks and noticeable? If not then it's not a problem unless when you watch a movie and a dark scene comes up and you can notice the bleed. It'd be harder to spot gaming with all the motion.

When you take your picture be in a dark room with no other light source and be right in front of your monitor about 4 feet away.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I think 30%-40% Brightness / 75% Contrast is where you should test it. It's about the norm for most people and see how it looks. At 100% Brightness / 75% Contrast you can really pin point any bleed but I hope people aren't searing their eyes on 100% brighness.
> 
> When you use your monitor for daily use, gaming or watching movies, streaming is it bleeding through the blacks and noticeable? If not then it's not a problem unless when you watch a movie and a dark scene comes up and you can notice the bleed. It'd be harder to spot gaming with all the motion.
> 
> When you take your picture be in a dark room with no other light source and be right in front of your monitor about 4 feet away.


Thats the one thing about my HP, it has nothing but brightness adjustments on it. lol


----------



## krel

I'm planning on ordering a fourth monitor to go with the three XB270HUs I've ordered. Looks like Acer offers a couple that are pretty similar - the B276HUL and the K272HUL. Which of these is going to match the XB the best? Obviously I won't be gaming on it, I just would like it to have the same color/contrast/brightness levels, or pretty close.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007617%2050001146%20600487705&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=20|24-009-742^24-009-742-01%23%2C24-009-613^24-009-613-TS%2C24-009-626^24-009-626-TS&percm=24-009-626R%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B24-009-742%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B24-009-613%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B24-009-626%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


----------



## Rndomuser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> No, the picture definitely blows it out a bit -- it's not as bright in person but it's still noticeable and annoying that a $800 monitor has issues like this.
> 
> Does anyone else who has the monitor have it as bad as mine? Should I return it or what?
> 
> Honestly aside from the backlight bleed the picture quality is significantly better then the Swift IMO. The AG coating is not as aggressive, the colors seem a little more colorful (i haven't calibrated it really yet) and no incorrect pixel mapping/inversion issue like I had on my several Swifts.


If it annoys you - definitely replace/return it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I returned my Titan X, will hold off until I save enough money for 2. I'll see what performance is like with Vanilla Titans in SLI


OG Ttian SLI will perform great. The only thing about Gsync, even though it smooths out gameplay, it still shows stutter on the GPU side. I guess i have just become very picky on graphical fluidity, but SLI would cause some microstutter in some games, and poor SLI management in others. Some games will be great though, so it depends on the ones you play. I had to sell my SLI setup and go with the single strongest GPU, and i dont regret it for one second.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> EDIT: Wow this might be the fastest moving thread I've seen at OCN, I've been in a few, so apologies to Swolern I see that baby is now in your hands being put through it's paces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swolern to the rescue again +R
> How you have time to post with that new baby in your hands befuddles me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) How does the AG coating compare to the matte or glossy finish of the Koreans?
> From the stills I've seen the Predator looks about the same as a QNIX matte panel.
> 
> 2) What is your impression of the lag/ghosting comparison? Straight up 120Hz, no G-Sync etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I found the Swift slightly faster ... but like you? it was negated/ruined for me because of AG coating/TN leading to horrible picture clarity/colors.
> 
> 3) Any other personal thoughts/perceptions that come to mind comparing the 2 are much appreciated!
> We'll leave out the fact it's an $800 to $300 P/P comparison


I know man i have been stuck on this monitor all day!!! I think my eyes are red and there are drool stains on my desk as i have just been struck with awe and open jaw with my new setup, Acer Predator/Titan X. I have been testing all the games that have *NEVER* run smooth, and looking at the games in a whole new light! Its really unbelievable how good they look!! Motion and clarity have always been a top priority for me.

Answers to your questions:

Yes the Qnix's matte coating and the Predators's coating are very similar, they almost look as if they are the same material. As a pure glossy enthusiast, this is the next best thing to having a glossy monitor, and very tolerable imo.
So as far as lag, the Acer feels very similar to the ROG Swift, both which are faster than a 120hz Qnix, but not leaps a bounds faster, minimal imo. Motion blur is where the Acer beats the Qnix hands down. ULMB mode on the Acer makes that gap even wider. And boy does the Acer handle ULMB mode well! It looks better than the Swift ULMB to me. The picture still gets dimmer in ULMB mode, but the Acer's picture quality still keeps its depth & pop, those which are lost on the Swift in ULMB. And the Acer is doing it at only 100hz.








Both Gsync and ULMB are what really set the Acer apart from the fast OCable Korean PLS monitors. More so Gsync. If both monitors set to 120hz and your PC is able to hold 120fps minimum, then both monitor will look similar(except for less motion blur on the Acer, non ULMB mode). But the dramatic difference is when your FPS dips below your refresh rate is where the magic happens. You reaaly have more headway to crank up your graphical settings and still keeps that extra smooth fluid motion that usually only Vsync delivers. 40fps looks and feels like a normal 60fps when perfectly Vsynced, 85fps and up looks and feels like 120hz Vsynced. After you witness the dramatic difference of fluidity you will not want to go back to a non-Gsync monitor.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I think 30%-40% Brightness / 75% Contrast is where you should test it. It's about the norm for most people and see how it looks. At 100% Brightness / 75% Contrast you can really pin point any bleed but I hope people aren't searing their eyes on 100% brighness.
> 
> When you use your monitor for daily use, gaming or watching movies, streaming is it bleeding through the blacks and noticeable? If not then it's not a problem unless when you watch a movie and a dark scene comes up and you can notice the bleed. It'd be harder to spot gaming with all the motion.
> 
> When you take your picture be in a dark room with no other light source and be right in front of your monitor about 4 feet away.


When I took the picture it had the settings from TFT Central loaded, except for the ICC profile. So 25 Brightness, 50 Contrast 2.2 Gama and some modified colors that I don't remember off the top of my head.

The picture was taken with a One Plus One on auto, so the ISO is set pretty high.

It's noticeable in games but I'm also kind of looking for it. I fired up the Vanishing of Ethan Carter for example, where I left off in the caves, it's dark and it's definitely noticeable on the edges. I guess what I'm worried about is that I'm going to be RMAing this thing over and over and end up with the same problem on each one. I had like a total of 4 ROG Swifts and it was a pain to keep shipping them only to have each one have inversion/pixel mapping problems (which this monitor has none of). I don't feel like doing the same thing with this monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Did you buy chance take that picture in the dark with an iphone 6?
> 
> Here's my hp ZR2740w taken by an iphone. It exaggerates the crap out of it. I never notice the bleed normally.
> 
> I also feel like you might have the brightness through the roof


The pictures do seem to make it worse -- although I think because your bleed on the monitor posted is more uniform, I wouldn't really mind it as much. But when I'm playing a game that's relatively dark and i see giant blotches of brightness it kind of annoys me. Idk, I'm going to sleep on it.


----------



## jcde7ago

IMO 30-40% brightness is far, far too much for these; TFT Central recommends around 24%, which is actually perfect for me; one of my monitors is at 24% brightness, one at 25% brightness and one at 28% brightness. They vary based on what the measurements of my colorimeter gave and where it matched 120 cd/m^2 exactly for all 3 of them individually. Worked great for me.









Also, @CallsignVega; when are you going to turn this thread into the Official "Club?"


----------



## Raxus

Anyone else with the monitor provide backlight bleed pictures?


----------



## Praxis123

How did you "massage" out your red pixel? Would rather be able to fix it rather then be with out for 7-10 days.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> How did you "massage" out your red pixel? Would rather be able to fix it rather then be with out for 7-10 days.


http://www.jscreenfix.com/

Also PM'd you.


----------



## Praxis123

I was gonna leave this up overnight and leave the monitor on with a black background. I am really hopeful I can get this taken care of.


----------



## finalheaven

Mode refers to either normal, off or extreme no?

Isn't g-sync enabled all the time as long as its turned on through nvidia settings?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Mode refers to either normal, off or extreme no?
> 
> Isn't g-sync enabled all the time as long as its turned on through nvidia settings?


Nope. OD "overdrive" refers to Normal, Extreme or Off.

The "Mode" only changes from Normal to "G-Sync" while you're in-game and yes, as long as you have G-Sync enabled in the Nvidia control panel, it will work. Next time you're in game, check the "Mode," and it will say "G-Sync" instead of "Normal." When you exit back to the desktop is when the Mode changes back to "Normal."


----------



## krel

reposting, I think my question got buried, this thread is moving too fast.









I'm planning on ordering a fourth monitor to go with the three XB270HUs I've ordered. Looks like Acer offers a couple that are pretty similar - the B276HUL and the K272HUL. Which of these is going to match the XB the best? Obviously I won't be gaming on it, I just would like it to have the same color/contrast/brightness levels, or pretty close.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007617%2050001146%20600487705&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=20|24-009-742^24-009-742-01%23%2C24-009-613^24-009-613-TS%2C24-009-626^24-009-626-TS&percm=24-009-626R%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B24-009-742%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B24-009-613%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B24-009-626%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


----------



## Praxis123

Well now I am up to 3 dead pixels, this thing is going back just its gonna suck being with out it for 7-10 days.


----------



## finalheaven

well I have backlight bleed as well. of course i didn't notice until i went to 100 brightness and pitch dark room. I won't be returning it because well its not the worth the hassle to me...


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> well I have backlight bleed as well. of course i didn't notice until i went to 100 brightness and pitch dark room. I won't be returning it because well its not the worth the hassle to me...


At 100 brightness? Of course it has bad bleed. Can't say I've ever seen a monitor that wouldn't at max brightness


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> At 100 brightness? Of course it has bad bleed. Can't say I've ever seen a monitor that wouldn't at max brightness


that's true. the bottom right is the worst and then the top right. I will live with it. My old qnix had backlight bleed although i fixed most of it by opening it up and rebending the frame/panel. I'm getting too old for a project like that now. I'll probably replace the monitor in a couple of years with a 4k anyways so i'll live with it.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> that's true. the bottom right is the worst and then the top right. I will live with it. My old qnix had backlight bleed although i fixed most of it by opening it up and rebending the frame/panel. I'm getting too old for a project like that now. I'll probably replace the monitor in a couple of years with a 4k anyways so i'll live with it.


Every monitor is going to have serious backlight bleeding at max brightness...these things are meant to be run @ 20-30% brightness _*tops*_ after calibration. I seriously feel like I won the, "early batch XB270HU lottery" since I had only 1 stuck pixel problem across all 3 of mine, along with 0 dead pixels and minimal light bleeding...either that, or most people who are satisfied or issue-free are likely not posting as much, which makes perfect sense...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Every monitor is going to have serious backlight bleeding at max brightness...these things are meant to be run @ 20-30% brightness _*tops*_ after calibration. I seriously feel like I won the, "early batch XB270HU lottery" since I had only 1 stuck pixel problem across all 3 of mine, along with 0 dead pixels and minimal light bleeding...either that, or most people who are satisfied or issue-free are likely not posting as much, which makes perfect sense...


yea although i can now notice the backlight bleed at 25 brightness lol...

anyways 144hz is amazing.. if i turn it back to 60 i can even tell for typing text


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*


RMA that right now! :O Mother of god you got jipped!


----------



## finalheaven

where are you guys selling your old monitors? I have qnix 2710 that i need to get rid of for cheap.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> where are you guys selling your old monitors? I have qnix 2710 that i need to get rid of for cheap.


2 of my Shimians are going to a friend for a bit cheaper than what I paid for them; 3rd Shimian i'll probably keep and mount as a backup/dedicated monitoring station for the cameras around my place.









I'd recommend a friend/Craigslist/someone local, as shipping costs can be pricey for monitor-sized/weighted packages.


----------



## littledonny

Any estimated ETA for Amazon?


----------



## gavros777

Hello guys, i'll be getting my monitor tomorrow hopefully. Do i have to calibrate it? If yes what settings do you recommend as i'm totally a noob to calibrating monitors. On the vg248qe i was using an icc profile. Can the acer use one too?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Hello guys, i'll be getting my monitor tomorrow hopefully. Do i have to calibrate it? If yes what settings do you recommend as i'm totally a noob to calibrating monitors. On the vg248qe i was using an icc profile. Can the acer use one too?


i copied everything from the TFT review... i know all monitors are different but I'm not too picky.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Hello guys, i'll be getting my monitor tomorrow hopefully. Do i have to calibrate it? If yes what settings do you recommend as i'm totally a noob to calibrating monitors. On the vg248qe i was using an icc profile. Can the acer use one too?


Look through some earlier posts in this thread, this has been answered extensively, but the short answer is yes you'll want to calibrate it







There were some very intelligent discussions earlier over how to do this correctly and bottom line is if you are gonna buy an $800 dollar IPS monitor, you're probably going to want to make sure you are utilizing the full capability of the IPS technology and calibrate those colors, although truly color calibration is a matter of preference, unless of course you require the monitor for photo work, at which point color calibration will become a necessity.

EDIT: You guys think I could sell my Dell U2713HM in the $400-450 range? Impeccable condition, no backlight bleed, etc.


----------



## gavros777

Thanks for the help guys! I just found on tftcentral an icc profile. Is it good idea to use it or should i put the values manually?
On the vg248qe i was using an icc profile which was turning off while gaming. Is it going to be the same with the acer?


----------



## jcde7ago

*FYI: IF YOU'RE USING 144HZ REFRESH RATE ON YOUR DESKTOP VIA NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL, YOUR CARD WILL NOT DOWNCLOCK TO 2D CLOCKS!*

I noticed this while looking at gaming performance on one monitor with GPU-Z's Sensors tab open, and playing a game on the other; even after exiting games, clocks on my top card in SLI would NOT downclock (this is the card with all displayport adapters connected to it) back to 2D clocks. This obviously causes increased power usage on the desktop if you have the desktop set to 144hz.

Now, this might be only on multi-monitor setups, but i'm pretty sure that after googling the issue, this is pretty normal for any 120-144hz monitors, whether you're using just 1 monitor or multiple; your card(s) will stay in 3D clocks (not necessarily your max 3D clock, but significantly higher than 2D clocks).

The solution is to set the "Preferred Refresh Rate" option in Nvidia Control Panel to "Highest Available," and then go into Nvidia Control Panel and set your desktop refresh rate to 60hz manually. When you run 3D apps/games, your refresh rate *WILL* go to 144hz, and then drop back down to 60hz + 2D clocks on the desktop. If you have your desktop set to 144hz, games will run on your max 3D clocks, and when you exit, you will STAY on 3D clocks, albeit lower that your max. Power consumption will still be much more than idle/2D Clocks/60hz desktop.

Basically, *it's a tradeoff of 144hz smoothness on the desktop on mild 3D clocks = higher desktop/idle power consumption, OR 60hz on the desktop and 2D idle clocks for normal/low desktop power consumption.*

Surprised this hasn't been brought up yet...









EDIT: Running the desktop @ 120hz instead of 144hz allows proper downclocking to 2D clocks/low power states as normal, so run with that + use "Highest available" Preferred refresh rate in NVCP to get around the issue. Hopefully no one misses that extra 24hz much for the desktop.


----------



## Swolern

Good point Jcde. I have my Titan X bios modded at it was using a constant 1.274v on the desktop. Yikes! But 60hz at the desktop??? Boo!!!!


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> *FYI: IF YOU'RE USING 144HZ REFRESH RATE ON YOUR DESKTOP VIA NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL, YOUR CARD WILL NOT DOWNCLOCK TO 2D CLOCKS!*
> 
> I noticed this while looking at gaming performance on one monitor with GPU-Z's Sensors tab open, and playing a game on the other; even after exiting games, clocks on my top card in SLI would NOT downclock (this is the card with all displayport adapters connected to it) back to 2D clocks. This obviously causes increased power usage on the desktop if you have the desktop set to 144hz.
> 
> Now, this might be only on multi-monitor setups, but i'm pretty sure that after googling the issue, this is pretty normal for any 120-144hz monitors, whether you're using just 1 monitor or multiple; your card(s) will stay in 3D clocks (not necessarily your max 3D clock, but significantly higher than 2D clocks).
> 
> The solution is to set the "Preferred Refresh Rate" option in Nvidia Control Panel to "Highest Available," and then go into Nvidia Control Panel and set your desktop refresh rate to 60hz manually. When you run 3D apps/games, your refresh rate *WILL* go to 144hz, and then drop back down to 60hz + 2D clocks on the desktop. If you have your desktop set to 144hz, games will run on your max 3D clocks, and when you exit, you will STAY on 3D clocks, albeit lower that your max. Power consumption will still be much more than idle/2D Clocks/60hz desktop.
> 
> Basically, *it's a tradeoff of 144hz smoothness on the desktop on mild 3D clocks = higher desktop/idle power consumption, OR 60hz on the desktop and 2D idle clocks for normal/low desktop power consumption.*
> 
> Surprised this hasn't been brought up yet...


This is hardly a fix, as desktop browsing at 60hz on a 144hz capable monitor is a trade off I'm not willing to make.

I've found that keeping the desktop clock at 120hz will often allow the cards to downclock correctly.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol? Yeah as above you can run 120hz no problem. Nvidia and AMD are aware of the problem. IPS panels not looking so great now with that bleed huh?


----------



## Ricey20

Problem with running desktop at 60hz is it's way too noticeable for me. It makes me a bit nauseous now because it feels like it's stuttering.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Good point Jcde. I have my Titan X bios modded at it was using a constant 1.274v on the desktop. Yikes! But 60hz at the desktop??? Boo!!!!


Modded bios or stock bios...issue occurs w/ 144hz on desktop regardless, my friend.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> This is hardly a fix, as desktop browsing at 60hz on a 144hz capable monitor is a trade off I'm not willing to make.
> 
> I've found that keeping the desktop clock at 120hz will often allow the cards to downclock correctly.


While not a "fix" for the underlying driver issue, it does correct the 3D clocks/high power usage on idle when using 144hz on the desktop. There is no other option but to make that trade off, unless you go 120hz on the desktop instead of 144hz, which is technically still a trade-off as some would argue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol? Yeah as above you can run 120hz no problem. Nvidia and AMD are aware of the problem. IPS panels not looking so great now with that bleed huh?


Is this directed towards me? I don't have any bleeding issues with mine; they're minimal, and exactly what I would expect from any IPS LCD panel. I haven't used anything but IPS displays the last ~6 years, and am used to what constitutes "normal" or expected lightbleed vs. an actual problem with the panel and too much lightbleed. Mine do not look anything like the one person that posted their over-exaggerated iPhone photo taken at 100% brightness....only issue with all 3 of my XB270HUs was a stuck red pixel that I freed up eventually, and yellow tinting on 1 of the panels corrected by my colorimeter anyways. No dead pixels and zero complaints here...these are hands down the best monitors i've ever owned.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Modded bios or stock bios...issue occurs w/ 144hz on desktop regardless, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While not a "fix" for the underlying driver issue, it does correct the 3D clocks/high power usage on idle when using 144hz on the desktop. There is no other option but to make that trade off, unless you go 120hz on the desktop instead of 144hz, which is technically still a trade-off as some would argue.
> Is this directed towards me? I don't have any bleeding issues with mine; they're minimal, and exactly what I would expect from any IPS LCD panel. I haven't used anything but IPS displays the last ~6 years, and am used to what constitutes "normal" or expected lightbleed vs. an actual problem with the panel and too much lightbleed. Mine do not look anything like the one person that posted their over-exaggerated iPhone photo taken at 100% brightness....only issue with all 3 of my XB270HUs was a stuck red pixel that I freed up eventually, and yellow tinting on 1 of the panels corrected by my colorimeter anyways. No dead pixels and zero complaints here...these are hands down the best monitors i've ever owned.


It's not a trade off at all. No one on the planet can notice the difference between 120hz and 144hz on a desktop. The vast majority can notice the difference between 60hz and 120hz.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Modded bios or stock bios...issue occurs w/ 144hz on desktop regardless, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While not a "fix" for the underlying driver issue, it does correct the 3D clocks/high power usage on idle when using 144hz on the desktop. There is no other option but to make that trade off, unless you go 120hz on the desktop instead of 144hz, which is technically still a trade-off as some would argue.
> Is this directed towards me? I don't have any bleeding issues with mine; they're minimal, and exactly what I would expect from any IPS LCD panel. I haven't used anything but IPS displays the last ~6 years, and am used to what constitutes "normal" or expected lightbleed vs. an actual problem with the panel and too much lightbleed. Mine do not look anything like the one person that posted their over-exaggerated iPhone photo taken at 100% brightness....only issue with all 3 of my XB270HUs was a stuck red pixel that I freed up eventually, and yellow tinting on 1 of the panels corrected by my colorimeter anyways. No dead pixels and zero complaints here...these are hands down the best monitors i've ever owned.


It's a grey area because they're all just as bad to a degree. I've just picked up a 34" curved IPS panel and the bleed really annoys me when playing games like Elite Dangerous, which for obvious reasons is rather dark. For that reason, I'm not going to try and poo poo anyone's purchase - but I'm not going to say it isn't an issue. I'll be keeping my Swift for now (least till it breaks again







)


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> It's not a trade off at all. No one on the planet can notice the difference between 120hz and 144hz on a desktop. The vast majority can notice the difference between 60hz and 120hz.


I'm not going to go into whether or not anyone can notice a 24hz difference at 120hz vs 144hz, cause I don't care and I certainly can't tell the difference, but if people buy a 144hz monitor there are bound to be some that are going to wonder why they can't use the max refresh rate for the desktop, when downclocking a mere 24hz allows the ability to do so.

I even added to the post about the clock/power states that 120hz will "solve" (workaround) the issue. Even then, that's still not any more of a proper "fix" than 60hz is; until Nvidia comes out and says, "Here you go, here's a driver that allows you to run the max refresh rate of 144hz on the desktop without using 3D clocks on your GPU...Enjoy" then this is still very much a problem that exists. That 120hz is close enough to 144hz is awesome, but honestly, for $800 (x3)...give me that damn additional 24hz, Nvidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a grey area because they're all just as bad to a degree. I've just picked up a 34" curved IPS panel and the bleed really annoys me when playing games like Elite Dangerous, which for obvious reasons is rather dark. For that reason, I'm not going to try and poo poo anyone's purchase - but I'm not going to say it isn't an issue. I'll be keeping my Swift for now (least till it breaks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Your evidence/experience of all IPS displays being "just as bad to a degree" is as anecdotal as anyone else's, including mine. IMO, with the right amount of calibration (including appropriate brightness levels), the large majority of IPS displays are fine; even the "cheap" Korean IPS displays, which were notorious for lightbleed issues because most of them used sub-par panels, can have really "good" lightbleed that isn't pronounced and is perfectly acceptable/normal with, again, proper calibration.

In any case, i'd take some lightbleed (thank goodness I don't have to with these XB270HUs, they are "normal" to me) with an IPS panel any day over having to ever go back to a TN panel. I don't mean to poo poo on any Swift owners' purchases, but I could never see a reason why anyone would ever choose a Swift now over an XB270HU, given the choice, if that person didn't own one of them before. No way in heck do I believe that there's going to be lightbleed so bad on these Acers that isn't a LEGIT "bad apple" of a panel that it would make me choose a Swift over it. That's just my 2 cents; if you don't care for the superior color reproduction/quality + better viewing angles of IPS, then yeah the Swift functions identically.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm not going to go into whether or not anyone can notice a 24hz difference at 120hz vs 144hz, cause I don't care and I certainly can't tell the difference, but if people buy a 144hz monitor there are bound to be some that are going to wonder why they can't use the max refresh rate for the desktop, when downclocking a mere 24hz allows the ability to do so.
> 
> I even added to the post about the clock/power states that 120hz will "solve" (workaround) the issue. Even then, that's still not any more of a proper "fix" than 60hz is; until Nvidia comes out and says, "Here you go, here's a driver that allows you to run the max refresh rate of 144hz on the desktop without using 3D clocks on your GPU...Enjoy" then this is still very much a problem that exists. That 120hz is close enough to 144hz is awesome, but honestly, for $800 (x3)...give me that damn additional 24hz, Nvidia.
> Your evidence/experience of all IPS displays being "just as bad to a degree" is as anecdotal as anyone else's, including mine. IMO, with the right amount of calibration (including appropriate brightness levels), the large majority of IPS displays are fine; even the "cheap" Korean IPS displays, which were notorious for lightbleed issues because most of them used sub-par panels, can have really "good" lightbleed that isn't pronounced and is perfectly acceptable/normal with, again, proper calibration.
> 
> In any case, i'd take some lightbleed (thank goodness I don't have to with these XB270HUs, they are "normal" to me) with an IPS panel any day over having to ever go back to a TN panel. I don't mean to poo poo on any Swift owners' purchases, but I could never see a reason why anyone would ever choose a Swift now over an XB270HU, given the choice, if that person didn't own one of them before. No way in heck do I believe that there's going to be lightbleed so bad on these Acers that isn't a LEGIT "bad apple" of a panel that it would make me choose a Swift over it. That's just my 2 cents; if you don't care for the superior color reproduction/quality + better viewing angles of IPS, then yeah the Swift functions identically.


It's not a problem according to nvidia. It's been well documented since the VG248QE, and nvidia hasn't "fixed" it. We are left to assume 2D clocks are insufficient to drive the monitor at 144hz.


----------



## Strider49

@jcde7ago Have you tested ULMB yet? Could you please test for strobe crosstalk on this page? (Set Height to Full Screen)


----------



## Hammerdin

Im on the fence about buying this monitor, hopefully some of you owners can help me out. I currently play at 1080p @ 144hz on a vg248qe and have been interested in ips panels, 1440p, and Gsync so this monitor really has my attention but im concerned that the frame rate loss going from 1080p to 1440p will ruin the +100fps 144hz experience im used to (only a concern in fast paced games, fps/racing). However, in most reviews of this monitor i read or watch say that even at low frame rates it provides an amazingly "smooth" experience even with the settings "maxed". So my question is are the experiences of 144hz 90-144fps *no gsync* comparable to say sub 90fps 144hz *with gsync*? better? worse?

TLDR: currently 1080p 144hz TN, considering 1440p w/ Gsync IPS

My system specs:
4670k @ 4.5ghz
8gb ram
GTX 980

thank you.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm not going to go into whether or not anyone can notice a 24hz difference at 120hz vs 144hz, cause I don't care and I certainly can't tell the difference, but if people buy a 144hz monitor there are bound to be some that are going to wonder why they can't use the max refresh rate for the desktop, when downclocking a mere 24hz allows the ability to do so.
> 
> I even added to the post about the clock/power states that 120hz will "solve" (workaround) the issue. Even then, that's still not any more of a proper "fix" than 60hz is; until Nvidia comes out and says, "Here you go, here's a driver that allows you to run the max refresh rate of 144hz on the desktop without using 3D clocks on your GPU...Enjoy" then this is still very much a problem that exists. That 120hz is close enough to 144hz is awesome, but honestly, for $800 (x3)...give me that damn additional 24hz, Nvidia.
> Your evidence/experience of all IPS displays being "just as bad to a degree" is as anecdotal as anyone else's, including mine. IMO, with the right amount of calibration (including appropriate brightness levels), the large majority of IPS displays are fine; even the "cheap" Korean IPS displays, which were notorious for lightbleed issues because most of them used sub-par panels, can have really "good" lightbleed that isn't pronounced and is perfectly acceptable/normal with, again, proper calibration.
> 
> In any case, i'd take some lightbleed (thank goodness I don't have to with these XB270HUs, they are "normal" to me) with an IPS panel any day over having to ever go back to a TN panel. I don't mean to poo poo on any Swift owners' purchases, but I could never see a reason *why anyone would ever choose a Swift now over an XB270HU, given the choice, if that person didn't own one of them before. No way in heck do I believe that there's going to be lightbleed so bad on these Acers that isn't a LEGIT "bad apple" of a panel that it would make me choose a Swift over it. That's just my 2 cents; if you don't care for the superior color reproduction/quality + better viewing angles of IPS, then yeah the Swift functions identically*.


I don't really tend to take too much notice of colour reproduction when wall jumping and shooting people so no. Plus on the Swift I can see the bottom left and right corners of my cockpit without a vignette effect







. Not to mention I normally sit face on when gaming.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*
> 
> Im on the fence about buying this monitor, hopefully some of you owners can help me out. I currently play at 1080p @ 144hz on a vg248qe and have been interested in ips panels, 1440p, and Gsync so this monitor really has my attention but im concerned that the frame rate loss going from 1080p to 1440p will ruin the +100fps 144hz experience im used to (only a concern in fast paced games, fps/racing). However, in most reviews of this monitor i read or watch say that even at low frame rates it provides an amazingly "smooth" experience even with the settings "maxed". So my question is are the experiences of 144hz 90-144fps *no gsync* comparable to say sub 90fps 144hz *with gsync*? better? worse?
> 
> TLDR: currently 1080p 144hz TN, considering 1440p w/ Gsync IPS
> 
> My system specs:
> 4670k @ 4.5ghz
> 8gb ram
> GTX 980
> 
> thank you.


Buy this monitor. Then you give yourself an excuse to grab a second gtx 980 and go SLI. =D Honestly if you can afford $800 for this monitor, you can afford $500 for another GTX 980. Or perhaps less if you buy used.







You could always play with lower graphics settings to maintain 100+ fps with your gtx 980 at this resolution...but that's no fun. Remember that as a very basic rule, if you're getting 144fps at 1080p, for about the same amount of GPU power used, you'd end up at 80fps at 1440p. This is a simplistic way to look at it but should give you a rough idea. And 144Hz/FPS without GSYNC is still going to be much smoother than 80Hz/FPS with GSYNC.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't really tend to take too much notice of colour reproduction when wall jumping and shooting people so no. Plus on the Swift I can see the bottom left and right corners of my cockpit without a vignette effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not to mention I normally sit face on when gaming.


Yay for market to finally start having some decent choices! Game on, brother:gunner2:

Both of these monitors are nice if you get one without issues


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Buy this monitor. Then you give yourself an excuse to grab a second gtx 980 and go SLI. =D Honestly if you can afford $800 for this monitor, you can afford $500 for another GTX 980. Or perhaps less if you buy used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always play with lower graphics settings to maintain 100+ fps with your gtx 980 at this resolution...but that's no fun. Remember that as a very basic rule, if you're getting 144fps at 1080p, for about the same amount of GPU power used, you'd end up at 80fps at 1440p. This is a simplistic way to look at it but should give you a rough idea. And 144Hz/FPS without GSYNC is still going to be much smoother than 80Hz/FPS with GSYNC.


Gsync is incredibly awesome though imo. I'm rocking 1 gtx 780 TI at 1440, with Gsync it's awesome. Would pure 100 FPS be better? Probably but this is still really good.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Yay for market to finally start having some decent choices! Game on, brother:gunner2:
> 
> Both of these monitors are nice if you get one without issues


The swift is an excellent monitor. If you don't have any issues with it. But that's any piece of technology. I will do a side by side comparison of these monitors and post some impressions when I receive the predator. I've been on IPS 60hz for so long I miss the vibrant colors and contrast with the swift. If the swift was the only game in town, it would be worth the trade off to me.


----------



## medgart

Have anyone tried Adaptive VSync instead of G-Sync? I'm just curious is there a big difference between G-Sync and Adaptive VSync in reality?


----------



## BuzzinDSM

Linus Review

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LTHr96NueA


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Have anyone tried Adaptive VSync instead of G-Sync? I'm just curious is there a big difference between G-Sync and Adaptive VSync in reality?


Based on a few reviews I read, GSYNC has a clear advantage due to the use of a frame buffer, which FreeSync does not have. Not to mention FreeSync doesn't currently work in Crossfire. And also you'd be forced to use AMD GPUs. I can afford 3 Titan X cards. But I can't afford the power bill for 3 overclocked AMD cards. Haha. =D


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Based on a few reviews I read, GSYNC has a clear advantage due to the use of a frame buffer, which FreeSync does not have. Not to mention FreeSync doesn't currently work in Crossfire. And also you'd be forced to use AMD GPUs. I can afford 3 Titan X cards. But I can't afford the power bill for 3 overclocked AMD cards. Haha. =D


Adaptive V-Sync is Nvidia's thing. This is not Freesync.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/adaptive-vsync/technology


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Adaptive VSync in Nvidia's thing. This is not Freesync.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/adaptive-vsync/technology


Oh shoot. My bad. Adaptive Sync and Adaptive Vsync are hard to distinguish between as words.







Didn't notice. As for GSYNC and Adaptive VSYNC, they operate in completely different ways. Essentially, adaptive vsync does a half-assed job of reducing tearing, and no job at all of removing the input lag associated with vsync. That's always been the biggest killer with vsync. Too much input lag. GSYNC is leaps and bounds better than Adaptive VSYNC, as Adaptive VSYNC was designed to make the best out of a bad solution, while GSYNC was made to reinvent the approach entirely.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> The swift is an excellent monitor. If you don't have any issues with it. But that's any piece of technology. *I will do a side by side comparison of these monitors and post some impressions when I receive the predator.* I've been on IPS 60hz for so long I miss the vibrant colors and contrast with the swift. If the swift was the only game in town, it would be worth the trade off to me.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## BCShak

7:59 am On FedEx vehicle for Delivery

Boy I hope I get a good one!!


----------



## CaliLife17

Thinking I might ditch my ROG swift for this. My plan is to get this to hold me over until the 21:9 predator comes out. For those of you who came from a swift, is there a noticeable improvement?


----------



## Praxis123

So just to give everyone an update, total I have found 3 stuck or slow pixels on the monitor. I have contacted support and I am arranging a repair on the display, don't really want to send it back under my 15 day return because eating 200 dollars in restocking fee is not really an option for me. I live close enough to Temple Texas that I am going to drive it there on Friday and see if I can talk with the repair group to see if they will just exchange it out while I am there (hopefully) I really kinda doubt they will physical take apart the panel to replace the LCD since this panel is so new I am assuming they will just replace the unit. I intend on taking something to show that dead pixels on the unit while I am at the repair facility maybe find a display port cable for my Surface pro or something that can drive the LCD tester. Overnight I left a repair program running on 3 of the pixels that are slow or stuck but no luck. Also I have found that this particular unit has some really bad back light bleed from the bottom left near the button area and the top left, even with the brightness turned down to 20%. I really like this display when gaming though it looks amazing and gaming at 1440p/144hz really is an eye opening experience, just hope I can get the slow or stuck pixel issue fixed quickly.


----------



## 7eleven

I receive mine tomorrow


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> So just to give everyone an update, total I have found 3 stuck or slow pixels on the monitor. I have contacted support and I am arranging a repair on the display, don't really want to send it back under my 15 day return because eating 200 dollars in restocking fee is not really an option for me. I live close enough to Temple Texas that I am going to drive it there on Friday and see if I can talk with the repair group to see if they will just exchange it out while I am there (hopefully) I really kinda doubt they will physical take apart the panel to replace the LCD since this panel is so new I am assuming they will just replace the unit. I intend on taking something to show that dead pixels on the unit while I am at the repair facility maybe find a display port cable for my Surface pro or something that can drive the LCD tester. Overnight I left a repair program running on 3 of the pixels that are slow or stuck but no luck. Also I have found that this particular unit has some really bad back light bleed from the bottom left near the button area and the top left, even with the brightness turned down to 20%. I really like this display when gaming though it looks amazing and gaming at 1440p/144hz really is an eye opening experience, just hope I can get the slow or stuck pixel issue fixed quickly.


Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## Praxis123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Where did you purchase it from?


I purchased directly from Acer, they have two repair and distribution facilities, on in Canada and one in Temple Texas.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Scrambling through all of my old PC parts and selling a whole bunch of stuff so I can pick one of these up. I have a 40" 4k Philips monitor that is amazing, but for fps I miss having that refresh. Plus T-X in Sli will push this to the maxxxx! Going to try to put in a "pop-up tv lift" in my desk so I can hit a button and the XB comes up for FPS game play, otherwise it will be in the desk when I'm using my Philips


----------



## Raxus

They tried to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> I purchased directly from Acer, they have two repair and distribution facilities, on in Canada and one in Temple Texas.


They wanted to charge you a $200 restocking fee?


----------



## Praxis123

The invoice states there is a 25% restocking fee not sure how easily that can be waived. But 25% of 800... so yeah 200 dollars.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> only issue with all 3 of my XB270HUs was a stuck red pixel that I freed up eventually, and yellow tinting on 1 of the panels corrected by my colorimeter anyways.


Question on colorimeters, if you happen to know - the higher level Spyder4 models specifically support multi-monitor, and the base level (Express) does not. Happen to know if that just means it's not automated, and you can still use it to handle more than one monitor, or is there something else involved?


----------



## modern_midnight

It is on amazon through a third part seller for $1,085.71. I am not that desperate for it yet...

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-UM-HB0AA-001-27IN-2560-XB270HU/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1427898358&sr=8-3&keywords=acer+xb270hu


----------



## soulwrath

I just back ordered through Newegg and will wait twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modern_midnight*
> 
> It is on amazon through a third part seller for $1,085.71. I am not that desperate for it yet...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-UM-HB0AA-001-27IN-2560-XB270HU/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1427898358&sr=8-3&keywords=acer+xb270hu


Ouch, just wait for newegg. They seem to be getting them in somewhat regularly.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> The invoice states there is a 25% restocking fee not sure how easily that can be waived. But 25% of 800... so yeah 200 dollars.


That bites :O Let me know how this works, as I live very close to Temple and may attempt to do the same thing you are if it works out that I have to.


----------



## Alag28

My buddy works for cdw and along with his acer rep, im getting this bad boy for $590... Helllluva deal


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> It's not a trade off at all. No one on the planet can notice the difference between 120hz and 144hz on a desktop. The vast majority can notice the difference between 60hz and 120hz.


I tested this specifically on my Swift. I noticed. I have desktop set at 144 Hz as a result.


----------



## gavros777

Hello guys, how long is the cable of the acer xb? I heard guys complaining that is short. I have bought a 10 feet 1.2 dp cable from amazon, can i use that instead the one the acer xb comes with if it's too short for my setup?


----------



## modern_midnight

Multiple sellers on Amazon now.. Lowest price is $818.97.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00UPVXDA8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Battou62

So whats the safest way to purchase one of these monitors? If I am spending $800 on a monitor I expect nothing short of a perfect panel.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alag28*
> 
> My buddy works for cdw and along with his acer rep, im getting this bad boy for $590... Helllluva deal


CDW Canada or US? Do you know if they do extra warranties, or are you stuck with acer's 5 dead pixel minimum return warranty


----------



## DLEST

Does alternative.de ship to the Baltic states?
I haven't found any other store that accepts Paypal and ships to EU.
Also, is their extended warrany worth it?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> *FYI: IF YOU'RE USING 144HZ REFRESH RATE ON YOUR DESKTOP VIA NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL, YOUR CARD WILL NOT DOWNCLOCK TO 2D CLOCKS!*
> 
> I noticed this while looking at gaming performance on one monitor with GPU-Z's Sensors tab open, and playing a game on the other; even after exiting games, clocks on my top card in SLI would NOT downclock (this is the card with all displayport adapters connected to it) back to 2D clocks. This obviously causes increased power usage on the desktop if you have the desktop set to 144hz.
> 
> Now, this might be only on multi-monitor setups, but i'm pretty sure that after googling the issue, this is pretty normal for any 120-144hz monitors, whether you're using just 1 monitor or multiple; your card(s) will stay in 3D clocks (not necessarily your max 3D clock, but significantly higher than 2D clocks).
> 
> The solution is to set the "Preferred Refresh Rate" option in Nvidia Control Panel to "Highest Available," and then go into Nvidia Control Panel and set your desktop refresh rate to 60hz manually. When you run 3D apps/games, your refresh rate *WILL* go to 144hz, and then drop back down to 60hz + 2D clocks on the desktop. If you have your desktop set to 144hz, games will run on your max 3D clocks, and when you exit, you will STAY on 3D clocks, albeit lower that your max. Power consumption will still be much more than idle/2D Clocks/60hz desktop.
> 
> Basically, *it's a tradeoff of 144hz smoothness on the desktop on mild 3D clocks = higher desktop/idle power consumption, OR 60hz on the desktop and 2D idle clocks for normal/low desktop power consumption.*
> 
> Surprised this hasn't been brought up yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Running the desktop @ 120hz instead of 144hz allows proper downclocking to 2D clocks/low power states as normal, so run with that + use "Highest available" Preferred refresh rate in NVCP to get around the issue. Hopefully no one misses that extra 24hz much for the desktop.


damn. good catch. i have set it to 120hz with highest available in nvidia control panel. thanks!

Repped!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> So whats the safest way to purchase one of these monitors? If I am spending $800 on a monitor I expect nothing short of a perfect panel.


I've never had an issue returning stuff to newegg


----------



## dgrPhotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> The invoice states there is a 25% restocking fee not sure how easily that can be waived. But 25% of 800... so yeah 200 dollars.


Restocking fees are usually for returns. There should not be one for an exchange.


----------



## dgrPhotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modern_midnight*
> 
> Multiple sellers on Amazon now.. Lowest price is $818.97.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00UPVXDA8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


That's a bit obvious that they are adding shipping costs to the price and then advertising free shipping.


----------



## Praxis123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgrPhotos*
> 
> Restocking fees are usually for returns. There should not be one for an exchange.


From what I understand they do not do exchanges at all just returns and refunds - restocking fee.


----------



## modern_midnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgrPhotos*
> 
> That's a bit obvious that they are adding shipping costs to the price and then advertising free shipping.


That is why I am waiting for Amazon to sell it direct.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> From what I understand they do not do exchanges at all just returns and refunds - restocking fee.


Im confused, if the monitor is defective they wont exchange it?

That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Praxis123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Im confused, if the monitor is defective they wont exchange it?
> 
> That doesn't sound right.


If it is defective they send it to Acer support and it goes to the repair group. Which takes 7-10 days after they receive the monitor.


----------



## HACO

Ordered one from Alternate.co.uk for £569. Delivery Monday-Tuesday. Fingers crossed.

http://www.alternate.co.uk/Acer/XB270HU/html/product/1181210?


----------



## Qwixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modern_midnight*
> 
> Multiple sellers on Amazon now.. Lowest price is $818.97.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00UPVXDA8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Those 3rd party sellers have their own return policies too. In my opinion, buying from those 3rd party sellers a bit like buying from any random site on the internet.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> If it is defective they send it to Acer support and it goes to the repair group. Which takes 7-10 days after they receive the monitor.


I know they have a shipping center in California. Do you know if they have a repair center in California as well?


----------



## No Nrg

I bought one from Acer's store, set to be delivered tomorrow. Hoping I don't get a turd panel as the return policy stuff I'm reading in here isn't assuring.

I used coupon code SEIZETHEIDEA with purchase for 10% by the way, was valid as of last wed. It saved me $80 for a price of $719 before tax and shipping. ($800 with taxes and shipping)


----------



## Gryz

I've sent my XB270HU back this morning for replacement (because backlight bleeding and IPS-glow).

I've installed my old Asus 27" 1080p TN monitor. When I switched on my PC and monitor, I couldn't believe my eyes ! 1080p on a 27" monitor suddenly looks all pixelated. And the colors were terrible. I've had my XB270HU only for 3 days. But that was enough to spoil me.
I'm convinced now. I want a XB270HU and nothing else.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> I've sent my XB270HU back this morning for replacement (because backlight bleeding and IPS-glow).
> 
> I've installed my old Asus 27" 1080p TN monitor. When I switched on my PC and monitor, I couldn't believe my eyes ! 1080p on a 27" monitor suddenly looks all pixelated. And the colors were terrible. I've had my XB270HU only for 3 days. But that was enough to spoil me.
> I'm convinced now. I want a XB270HU and nothing else.


In my experience IPS monitors have more backlight bleed then TN panels. How bad was it?


----------



## DRen72

*Acer XB270HU vs Asus ROG Swift PG278Q*

I now own both but intend to keep only one due to my setup.

Ok. My Acer arrived early this morning (Ordered direct from Acer). Using the TFT ICC profile and settings. No dead pixels that I can see. Definitely has the lower right "glow" in darker scenes as previously reported by others. This leads me to my first comparisons of the things I personally consider priority issues...

*DARK SCENES*: Asus. If you play games with dark scenes, the Asus PG278Q will dominate here. The Asus renders blacks as well as old CRT monitors. Very good with lots of detail. No backlight bleed on my Asus.

The Acer XB270HU doesn't render dark scenes as well as the Asus. That "glow" in the lower right is there and hides details. If I tilt the screen back and to the left a little, the glow is reduced. I tried various brightness settings from 20 up to 50 and it really has little effect on the glow. The glow remains. Raising the brightness only allowed for a little more detail to show up in the scene and I found 50 to be my choice area of brightness while testing in a night scene in Dying Light. 50 also looks good to my eyes on the desktop. This same "glow" vanishes on the desktop and in regular brighter game scenes.

*CLARITY / COLOR*: Acer. Whenever I have iTunes open and look at the text toward the bottom on my Swift, the text appears grey and washed out. On the Acer, the text is sharp and appears easy to read. I blame this primarily on the angles and the TN panel limitation of the Swift. Again, the Acer has no problem here. Also on the Swift, with Word open try a right click to bring up the context menu and look toward the bottom of the screen. Same problem...hard to read. The Acer, again, no problem. Overall, text is very sharp on the Acer. Less film grain effect from the coating and a plus here.

*INVERSION ISSUE*: Acer. The Asus has pixel inversion. I noticed it the first day I got it after trying a game. The Acer has none of this. Period.

Bottom line here is that I need to make a decision regarding the importance of the darker game scenes. Asus wins by far here. However, it seems that the Acer dominates everywhere else including G-Sync rendering without those Inversion Artifacts that I and other Swift owners have seen.

Hope this helps address a few of the concerns of owners of the Swift now interested in the Acer.


----------



## Raxus

Yea, all the ips panels ive ever seen or owned have a bit of backlight bleed or "glow".


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> @Gryz
> 
> Dude, use tftcentrals settings and icc profile. Leave everything else at default. Don't use the NVCP for anything color related.


Can i just use the icc profile or i need to manually put the settings too?


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Yea, all the ips panels ive ever seen or owned have a bit of backlight bleed or "glow".


My U2715H certainly has IPS glow. Even the LG 24GM77 sitting next to it has some amount of glow.


----------



## dubldwn

Hmmm...removed for the Acer store. Maybe they don't need any more calls.



Mine arrives tomorrow!


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Idk, seems like the blacklight bleed on this is worse then general. There was a guy a few weeks ago posting to some german threads where lots of people had monitors that exhibited larger then normal bleed/glow.

I know mine is definitely screwed, I'm sending it back to newegg this weekend, but I wish I knew if the bleed problem mine has is far worse then normal for this monitor. I don't feel like juggling monitors again.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Can i just use the icc profile or i need to manually put the settings too?


You need to do both. Tftcentral has instructions on this process.


----------



## BuzzinDSM

Waiting for my Acer to arrive today. I have a Asus GTX 980 Strix, can anyone recommend settings? For example, when I go in to Asus GPU tweak it has Frame Rate Target set to 143 and display refresh rate 60 for my old POS monitor.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> My U2715H certainly has IPS glow. Even the LG 24GM77 sitting next to it has some amount of glow.


I think it's just the way IPS monitors are. I can understand why it's jarring for someone whos never owned one though. I would recommend not knee jerk returning it.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Idk, seems like the blacklight bleed on this is worse then general. There was a guy a few weeks ago posting to some german threads where lots of people had monitors that exhibited larger then normal bleed/glow.
> 
> I know mine is definitely screwed, I'm sending it back to newegg this weekend, but I wish I knew if the bleed problem mine has is far worse then normal for this monitor. I don't feel like juggling monitors again.


Post a few pictures?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Hello guys, how long is the cable of the acer xb? I heard guys complaining that is short. I have bought a 10 feet 1.2 dp cable from amazon, can i use that instead the one the acer xb comes with if it's too short for my setup?


it is short. i am using my 10 ft cablematters one no issues


----------



## Agent-A01

Saved


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> You need to do both. Tftcentral has instructions on this process.


Thanks for taking the time to answer my question, i appreciate it!
I will be using this monitor next to my current one vg248qe. On this monitor i was using an icc profile where the site i got it from was saying that you don't need to manually change any settings if you use an icc profile. Can you tell me why the case is different with the acer xb?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> it is short. i am using my 10 ft cablematters one no issues


That's the same exact one i bought. In the beginning i thought it wasn't 1.2 and that i screwed up as i couldn't find the 144hz in nvcp in my vg248qe. Later just realized i had to scroll down to find it as on top i think it lists the 60hz for the 4k.


----------



## Praxis123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> If it is defective they send it to Acer support and it goes to the repair group. Which takes 7-10 days after they receive the monitor.


So I was wrong in saying this, either I got bad information from the Chat reps or something but I called in during my lunch break and they do exchanges. They sent me a overnight Fedex Label for my current monitor and promised me as soon as they get it they will overnight a new monitor to me so hopefully I get it on Friday. I had the rep verify that they currently have 4 in stock for replacement and they set one aside for me. So now my monitor is on its way back to Temple Texas and hopefully I will get one with out dead pixels next. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> That's the same exact one i bought. In the beginning i thought it wasn't 1.2 and that i screwed up as i couldn't find the 144hz in nvcp in my vg248qe. Later just realized i had to scroll down to find it as on top i think it lists the 60hz for the 4k.


great choice, your good to go


----------



## 7eleven

686€ here.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> So I was wrong in saying this, either I got bad information from the Chat reps or something but I called in during my lunch break and they do exchanges. They sent me a overnight Fedex Label for my current monitor and promised me as soon as they get it they will overnight a new monitor to me so hopefully I get it on Friday. I had the rep verify that they currently have 4 in stock for replacement and they set one aside for me. So now my monitor is on its way back to Temple Texas and hopefully I will get one with out dead pixels next. I will keep everyone updated.


That's more like it.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> So I was wrong in saying this, either I got bad information from the Chat reps or something but I called in during my lunch break and they do exchanges. They sent me a overnight Fedex Label for my current monitor and promised me as soon as they get it they will overnight a new monitor to me so hopefully I get it on Friday. I had the rep verify that they currently have 4 in stock for replacement and they set one aside for me. So now my monitor is on its way back to Temple Texas and hopefully I will get one with out dead pixels next. I will keep everyone updated.


For posterity, what exactly did you tell them was wrong? You told them you have 3 stuck pixels and excessive backlight bleed and they agreed to an exchange?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

For the love of God, why can't it be Friday?!


----------



## krel

Anyone looking for a colorimeter, here's the Spyder4Express for cheap ($59)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006TF3746

Also, for what it's worth, you can use an Express on multiple monitors, requires a little file shuffling but it's doable.


----------



## caenlen

im waiting for 1344x1440 21:9 34" IPS 144hz Gsync curved glass, give me that, and i give you my wallet and soul, and may hump the wall a few times


----------



## Battlemarz

Heads up to those who ordered from Newegg. Mine arrived today (27 hours after ordering, pretty impressive NJ->VT) and was only packed in the product box, NOT double boxed. Luckily I have an awesome UPS guy who somehow made it all the way into my apartment building and left it in front of my door. Just a caution if you sign for it ahead of time.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battlemarz*
> 
> Heads up to those who ordered from Newegg. Mine arrived today (27 hours after ordering, pretty impressive NJ->VT) and was only packed in the product box, NOT double boxed. Luckily I have an awesome UPS guy who somehow made it all the way into my apartment building and left it in front of my door. Just a caution if you sign for it ahead of time.


Hows it look?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battlemarz*
> 
> Heads up to those who ordered from Newegg. Mine arrived today (27 hours after ordering, pretty impressive NJ->VT) and was only packed in the product box, NOT double boxed. Luckily I have an awesome UPS guy who somehow made it all the way into my apartment building and left it in front of my door. Just a caution if you sign for it ahead of time.


Crap... hopefully they actually take it to my back patio door and not the side door like USPS does


----------



## Battlemarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Hows it look?


Only had time to bring it in before running back to work, I won't be able to hook it up for another 2 hours or so. Will try to post any issues / pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Rayman1968

Mine just arrived (had it shipped to my work address). Will hook it up when I get home this evening.

/fingers crossed


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> *Acer XB270HU vs Asus ROG Swift PG278Q*
> 
> I now own both but intend to keep only one due to my setup.
> 
> Ok. My Acer arrived early this morning (Ordered direct from Acer). Using the TFT ICC profile and settings. No dead pixels that I can see. Definitely has the lower right "glow" in darker scenes as previously reported by others. This leads me to my first comparisons of the things I personally consider priority issues...
> 
> *DARK SCENES*: Asus. If you play games with dark scenes, the Asus PG278Q will dominate here. The Asus renders blacks as well as old CRT monitors. Very good with lots of detail. No backlight bleed on my Asus.
> 
> The Acer XB270HU doesn't render dark scenes as well as the Asus. That "glow" in the lower right is there and hides details. If I tilt the screen back and to the left a little, the glow is reduced. I tried various brightness settings from 20 up to 50 and it really has little effect on the glow. The glow remains. Raising the brightness only allowed for a little more detail to show up in the scene and I found 50 to be my choice area of brightness while testing in a night scene in Dying Light. 50 also looks good to my eyes on the desktop. This same "glow" vanishes on the desktop and in regular brighter game scenes.
> 
> *CLARITY / COLOR*: Acer. Whenever I have iTunes open and look at the text toward the bottom on my Swift, the text appears grey and washed out. On the Acer, the text is sharp and appears easy to read. I blame this primarily on the angles and the TN panel limitation of the Swift. Again, the Acer has no problem here. Also on the Swift, with Word open try a right click to bring up the context menu and look toward the bottom of the screen. Same problem...hard to read. The Acer, again, no problem. Overall, text is very sharp on the Acer. Less film grain effect from the coating and a plus here.
> 
> *INVERSION ISSUE*: Acer. The Asus has pixel inversion. I noticed it the first day I got it after trying a game. The Acer has none of this. Period.
> 
> Bottom line here is that I need to make a decision regarding the importance of the darker game scenes. Asus wins by far here. However, it seems that the Acer dominates everywhere else including G-Sync rendering without those Inversion Artifacts that I and other Swift owners have seen.
> 
> Hope this helps address a few of the concerns of owners of the Swift now interested in the Acer.


Brightness at 50?!?! Holy eye strain, Batman...

Please tell me you're calibrating your monitors with even a basic colorimeter. No way I could live with anything higher than 30 brightness, tops, on these displays.

Seriously...high brightness may be fine, I used to be the same way, but after proper calibration you'll notice how much of a strain high brightness is to the eyes, and how little of it you need when colors "pop" when they're tuned properly.

That's probably one of the major contributors to why people think they have "excessive" lightbleed on IPS displays; the brightness setting doesn't need to be anywhere near 50, imo. Calibrate your displays and magically see these issues go away...


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Brightness at 50?!?! Holy eye strain, Batman...
> 
> Please tell me you're calibrating your monitors with even a basic colorimeter. No way I could live with anything higher than 30 brightness, tops, on these displays.
> 
> Seriously...high brightness may be fine, I used to be the same way, but after proper calibration you'll notice how much of a strain high brightness is to the eyes, and how little of it you need when colors "pop" when they're tuned properly.
> 
> That's probably one of the major contributors to why people think they have "excessive" lightbleed on IPS displays; the brightness setting doesn't need to be anywhere near 50, imo. Calibrate your displays and magically see these issues go away...


I have mine set to 50, And it's calibrated.

20 just makes everything SUPER dark imo. Which would be fine if you're in a dark room 24/7 but there's this new thing called sunlight & windows


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> I have mine set to 50, And it's calibrated.
> 
> 20 just makes everything SUPER dark imo. Which would be fine if you're in a dark room 24/7 but there's this new thing called sunlight & windows


Son, this is why we have standards. So we don't have have to listen to your feelings. 120 CANDELAS PER METER SQUARED. 140 is acceptable for office environments.

I'm kidding


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> *Acer XB270HU vs Asus ROG Swift PG278Q*
> 
> I now own both but intend to keep only one due to my setup.
> 
> Ok. My Acer arrived early this morning (Ordered direct from Acer). Using the TFT ICC profile and settings. No dead pixels that I can see. Definitely has the lower right "glow" in darker scenes as previously reported by others. This leads me to my first comparisons of the things I personally consider priority issues...
> 
> *DARK SCENES*: Asus. If you play games with dark scenes, the Asus PG278Q will dominate here. The Asus renders blacks as well as old CRT monitors. Very good with lots of detail. No backlight bleed on my Asus.
> 
> The Acer XB270HU doesn't render dark scenes as well as the Asus. That "glow" in the lower right is there and hides details. If I tilt the screen back and to the left a little, the glow is reduced. I tried various brightness settings from 20 up to 50 and it really has little effect on the glow. The glow remains. Raising the brightness only allowed for a little more detail to show up in the scene and I found 50 to be my choice area of brightness while testing in a night scene in Dying Light. 50 also looks good to my eyes on the desktop. This same "glow" vanishes on the desktop and in regular brighter game scenes.
> 
> *CLARITY / COLOR*: Acer. Whenever I have iTunes open and look at the text toward the bottom on my Swift, the text appears grey and washed out. On the Acer, the text is sharp and appears easy to read. I blame this primarily on the angles and the TN panel limitation of the Swift. Again, the Acer has no problem here. Also on the Swift, with Word open try a right click to bring up the context menu and look toward the bottom of the screen. Same problem...hard to read. The Acer, again, no problem. Overall, text is very sharp on the Acer. Less film grain effect from the coating and a plus here.
> 
> *INVERSION ISSUE*: Acer. The Asus has pixel inversion. I noticed it the first day I got it after trying a game. The Acer has none of this. Period.
> 
> Bottom line here is that I need to make a decision regarding the importance of the darker game scenes. Asus wins by far here. However, it seems that the Acer dominates everywhere else including G-Sync rendering without those Inversion Artifacts that I and other Swift owners have seen.
> 
> Hope this helps address a few of the concerns of owners of the Swift now interested in the Acer.


YOU NEED TO LOWER THE GAMMA SETTING!!!!

please test it


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Anyone looking for a colorimeter, here's the Spyder4Express for cheap ($59)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006TF3746
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, you can use an Express on multiple monitors, requires a little file shuffling but it's doable.


Now I'm tempted!

I'm wondering if it's really THAT much worth it to get a calibration device vs using an ICC profile...


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> OG Ttian SLI will perform great. The only thing about Gsync, even though it smooths out gameplay, it still shows stutter on the GPU side. I guess i have just become very picky on graphical fluidity, but SLI would cause some microstutter in some games, and poor SLI management in others. Some games will be great though, so it depends on the ones you play. I had to sell my SLI setup and go with the single strongest GPU, and i dont regret it for one second.
> I know man i have been stuck on this monitor all day!!! I think my eyes are red and there are drool stains on my desk as i have just been struck with awe and open jaw with my new setup, Acer Predator/Titan X. I have been testing all the games that have *NEVER* run smooth, and looking at the games in a whole new light! Its really unbelievable how good they look!! Motion and clarity have always been a top priority for me.
> 
> Answers to your questions:
> 
> Yes the Qnix's matte coating and the Predators's coating are very similar, they almost look as if they are the same material. As a pure glossy enthusiast, this is the next best thing to having a glossy monitor, and very tolerable imo.
> So as far as lag, the Acer feels very similar to the ROG Swift, both which are faster than a 120hz Qnix, but not leaps a bounds faster, minimal imo. Motion blur is where the Acer beats the Qnix hands down. ULMB mode on the Acer makes that gap even wider. And boy does the Acer handle ULMB mode well! It looks better than the Swift ULMB to me. The picture still gets dimmer in ULMB mode, but the Acer's picture quality still keeps its depth & pop, those which are lost on the Swift in ULMB. And the Acer is doing it at only 100hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Gsync and ULMB are what really set the Acer apart from the fast OCable Korean PLS monitors. More so Gsync. If both monitors set to 120hz and your PC is able to hold 120fps minimum, then both monitor will look similar(except for less motion blur on the Acer, non ULMB mode). But the dramatic difference is when your FPS dips below your refresh rate is where the magic happens. You reaaly have more headway to crank up your graphical settings and still keeps that extra smooth fluid motion that usually only Vsync delivers. 40fps looks and feels like a normal 60fps when perfectly Vsynced, 85fps and up looks and feels like 120hz Vsynced. After you witness the dramatic difference of fluidity you will not want to go back to a non-Gsync monitor.


Awesome info/reply ... +R








I'm linking this in the QNIX thread! Ohh the fence is getting wobblier? by the day








I also liked Dren72's observations on "Blacks" below ... WDYT?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Based on a few reviews I read, GSYNC has a clear advantage due to the use of a frame buffer, which FreeSync does not have. *Not to mention FreeSync doesn't currently work in Crossfire*. And also you'd be forced to use AMD GPUs. I can afford 3 Titan X cards. But I can't afford the power bill for 3 overclocked AMD cards. Haha. =D


LMAO ... Funny yet informative ... ohhh that AMD driver support, "You task me He-Man" .... +R








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> That pic is a bad representation of matte/semi gloss. The glare was only hitting the qnix, In fact i'd say the acer has a slightly shinier matte coating.
> 
> Yes, The qnix is 120hz. I literally sold it 20 minutes after taking that picture, it was out the door haha.
> 
> The single input qnix doesnt have terrible input lag like the multi-port does, So it felt pretty responsive to me. The xb by far kicks the **** out of the qnix in terms of ghosting/blur. Qnix is like when you first wake up in the morning & your eyes are all blurry, then you wipe them & BAM xb.
> 
> My colors were pretty washed out looking out of the box, Used a cheap X-rite Colormunki Smile & calibrated it. Even in colors the acer is way better.


Hmmmm ... your making it tougher to hold out for hands on testing, thank goodness I was able to test the Swift locally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> *Acer XB270HU vs Asus ROG Swift PG278Q*
> 
> I now own both but intend to keep only one due to my setup.
> 
> Ok. My Acer arrived early this morning (Ordered direct from Acer). Using the TFT ICC profile and settings. No dead pixels that I can see. Definitely has the lower right "glow" in darker scenes as previously reported by others. This leads me to my first comparisons of the things I personally consider priority issues...
> 
> *DARK SCENES*: Asus. If you play games with dark scenes, the Asus PG278Q will dominate here. The Asus renders blacks as well as old CRT monitors. Very good with lots of detail. No backlight bleed on my Asus.
> 
> The Acer XB270HU doesn't render dark scenes as well as the Asus. That "glow" in the lower right is there and hides details. If I tilt the screen back and to the left a little, the glow is reduced. I tried various brightness settings from 20 up to 50 and it really has little effect on the glow. The glow remains. Raising the brightness only allowed for a little more detail to show up in the scene and I found 50 to be my choice area of brightness while testing in a night scene in Dying Light. 50 also looks good to my eyes on the desktop. This same "glow" vanishes on the desktop and in regular brighter game scenes.
> 
> *CLARITY / COLOR*: Acer. Whenever I have iTunes open and look at the text toward the bottom on my Swift, the text appears grey and washed out. On the Acer, the text is sharp and appears easy to read. I blame this primarily on the angles and the TN panel limitation of the Swift. Again, the Acer has no problem here. Also on the Swift, with Word open try a right click to bring up the context menu and look toward the bottom of the screen. Same problem...hard to read. The Acer, again, no problem. Overall, text is very sharp on the Acer. Less film grain effect from the coating and a plus here.
> 
> *INVERSION ISSUE*: Acer. The Asus has pixel inversion. I noticed it the first day I got it after trying a game. The Acer has none of this. Period.
> 
> Bottom line here is that I need to make a decision regarding the importance of the darker game scenes. Asus wins by far here. However, it seems that the Acer dominates everywhere else including G-Sync rendering without those Inversion Artifacts that I and other Swift owners have seen.
> 
> Hope this helps address a few of the concerns of owners of the Swift now interested in the Acer.


Good info! Best report on "Blacks" I've seen yet ... +R








How does every one else's "Black" performance compare?


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Now I'm tempted!
> 
> I'm wondering if it's really THAT much worth it to get a calibration device vs using an ICC profile...


Yes, because panel variation.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Anyone looking for a colorimeter, here's the Spyder4Express for cheap ($59)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006TF3746
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, you can use an Express on multiple monitors, requires a little file shuffling but it's doable.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm tempted!
> 
> I'm wondering if it's really THAT much worth it to get a calibration device vs using an ICC profile...
Click to expand...

A calibration device _is_ using an ICC profile. In my experience creating your own ICC profile for your physical monitor offers a noticeable improvement over using an ICC profile generated on a different physical monitor. If the monitor happens to be almost identical then there won't be much change but reports indicate there is some variation between units.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> -Snip-
> 
> Also, @CallsignVega; when are you going to turn this thread into the Official "Club?"


This is a good idea for this monitor. I reached out to CallsignVega being an AWEsome candidate but time constrained he will not be able to do so.

An [Official] club would require and thread starter who would keep updated information as it comes along and maintain a club members list either through an automated process or manual process and responsible for that members list and updates. If a thread starter would like to relinquish thread, be responsible enough to find a replacement.

If there is any member who'd be willing to start one it's open and free to do so in the 'Monitors & Display' section. It gets an [Official] tag at some point by section editor or moderator if there is no editor. Feel free to PM me with any questions i'll try to stay available throughout the day.

Hope to see one soon.


----------



## BuzzinDSM

DAMN SCHOOL BUS!!!!! Every time I hear a school bus I think it's Fed EX. Then an hour ago I heard it again and it's UPS. Come on FedEx, get me my monitor.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> *Acer XB270HU vs Asus ROG Swift PG278Q*
> 
> I now own both but intend to keep only one due to my setup.
> 
> Ok. My Acer arrived early this morning (Ordered direct from Acer). Using the TFT ICC profile and settings. No dead pixels that I can see. Definitely has the lower right "glow" in darker scenes as previously reported by others. This leads me to my first comparisons of the things I personally consider priority issues...
> 
> *DARK SCENES*: Asus. If you play games with dark scenes, the Asus PG278Q will dominate here. The Asus renders blacks as well as old CRT monitors. Very good with lots of detail. No backlight bleed on my Asus.
> 
> The Acer XB270HU doesn't render dark scenes as well as the Asus. That "glow" in the lower right is there and hides details. If I tilt the screen back and to the left a little, the glow is reduced. I tried various brightness settings from 20 up to 50 and it really has little effect on the glow. The glow remains. Raising the brightness only allowed for a little more detail to show up in the scene and I found 50 to be my choice area of brightness while testing in a night scene in Dying Light. 50 also looks good to my eyes on the desktop. This same "glow" vanishes on the desktop and in regular brighter game scenes.
> 
> *CLARITY / COLOR*: Acer. Whenever I have iTunes open and look at the text toward the bottom on my Swift, the text appears grey and washed out. On the Acer, the text is sharp and appears easy to read. I blame this primarily on the angles and the TN panel limitation of the Swift. Again, the Acer has no problem here. Also on the Swift, with Word open try a right click to bring up the context menu and look toward the bottom of the screen. Same problem...hard to read. The Acer, again, no problem. Overall, text is very sharp on the Acer. Less film grain effect from the coating and a plus here.
> 
> *INVERSION ISSUE*: Acer. The Asus has pixel inversion. I noticed it the first day I got it after trying a game. The Acer has none of this. Period.
> 
> Bottom line here is that I need to make a decision regarding the importance of the darker game scenes. Asus wins by far here. However, it seems that the Acer dominates everywhere else including G-Sync rendering without those Inversion Artifacts that I and other Swift owners have seen.
> 
> Hope this helps address a few of the concerns of owners of the Swift now interested in the Acer.


Thanks for the review but a bit of a response on the Swift in regard to blacks. I play stealth games they are my favorite genre. I owned 3 Swifts the last was Nov model and all had terrible backlight bleed. I am glad you have what sounds like a perfect Swift but frankly that was nothing like my experience. All had backlight bleed that was far beyond acceptable compared to other 27 inch panels I tried out and all were calibrated. Regardless thanks for the awesome review and comparison. Just my








and nothing more...









edit: wrong quote ....derp


----------



## Ricey20

Man all the reports of pixel issues and Acer's 25% restocking fee is freaking me out. I'm supposed to get mine today.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Probably because Acer used to be Gateway and gateway was the spawn of Satan


Technically gateway was going under and acer bought gateway.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Man *all the reports of pixel issues* and Acer's 25% restocking fee is freaking me out. I'm supposed to get mine today.


All? I've only seen one major claim from Praxis123.


----------



## koc6

I found one for sale in eBay
http://m.ebay.com/itm/301581468241?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Rikuo

Interesting. My order vanished from Acers website & My pending charge on my card went away lol

Free monitor? :O


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> I found one for sale in eBay
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301581468241?nav=SEARCH


That's the same retailer from amazon as well.


----------



## Praxis123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> For posterity, what exactly did you tell them was wrong?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1548614/acer-xb270hu-27-bad-pixel-poll

There are quiet a few of us, I will say though that exchanges are do not have a restocking fee as far as I know. I am hoping to get a better one in on Friday, but tonight its back to 1080p


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1548614/acer-xb270hu-27-bad-pixel-poll
> 
> There are quiet a few of us, I will say though that exchanges are do not have a restocking fee as far as I know. I am hoping to get a better one in on Friday, but tonight its back to 1080p


I'm playing the ignorance is bliss card at this point. I checked and found some stuck/dead/whatever pixels on day one and managed to massage them out to the point where the screen was perfect and now I refuse to look again







. It's perfect. It might not be, but as long as I don't notice, I'm fine.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> That's the same retailer from amazon as well.


Right, they are from antoline.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1548614/acer-xb270hu-27-bad-pixel-poll
> 
> There are quiet a few of us, I will say though that exchanges are do not have a restocking fee as far as I know. I am hoping to get a better one in on Friday, but tonight its back to 1080p


well it sounds like an easy exchange. thats a +


----------



## BuzzinDSM

OMG I love this monitor


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> This is a good idea for this monitor. I reached out to CallsignVega being an AWEsome candidate but time constrained he will not be able to do so.
> 
> An [Official] club would require and thread starter who would keep updated information as it comes along and maintain a club members list either through an automated process or manual process and responsible for that members list and updates. If a thread starter would like to relinquish thread, be responsible enough to find a replacement.
> 
> If there is any member who'd be willing to start one it's open and free to do so in the 'Monitors & Display' section. It gets an [Official] tag at some point by section editor or moderator if there is no editor. Feel free to PM me with any questions i'll try to stay available throughout the day.
> 
> Hope to see one soon.


Hey Arizonian, i'll volunteer to run the Official Club for the XB270HU! I think you know how awesome the GTX 690 club was when I ran it, before my career grabbed hold of me and you took it over. I'll PM you!


----------



## soulwrath

I am located in Arizona too


----------



## mkyeny

Got an email for ShopBLT today that said the monitor was in stock and my pre-order was processed/expected to ship out today. Unfortunately whoever I talked to at Acer the other day made me send in my monitor for return and I had to pay shipping back($60 ground shipping), but they waived the restock fee. I did not think to ask for an exchange, but their site and the phone rep didn't make it seem like that was an option either, so I might have had the same results as Praxis if I did. I was about to cancel that ShopBLT pre-order and just wait out Amazon/Newegg, but since it's been processed I'll just have to hope I've got better luck this time







. Moral of the story just stick to Amazon and Newegg, because if something goes wrong it's way less hassle.

The ShopBLT pre-order is shipping out of the Illinois warehouse via FedEx ground(which is the default free shipping they offer) in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Right, they are from antoline.


Arg, the only Amazon sellers that ship to Canada are selling the monitor for ~$1000 USD before shipping. The wait continues.


----------



## jayfin

I placed an order for one of these in Canada at CDW for $949. Waiting on shipping, gonna be nice upgrade from U3014. Cant wait for the rumored 34" Ultrawide G-sync hope it pans out.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Arg, the only Amazon sellers that ship to Canada are selling the monitor for ~$1000 USD before shipping. The wait continues.


MyUS


----------



## jayfin

Amazon US has some apparently... better move fast lol

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-UM-HB0AA-001-27IN-2560-XB270HU/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## Raxus

Just opened her up and setup, Initial check no dead or hung pixels and when you pull it out of the box its at 100% brightness lowering it to the still high 40% made the backlight bleed un noticeable in my environment.

adjust your brightness before checking for backlight bleed

Build quality: the swift is superior, specifically in the stand department imo.

Screen : Its IPS vs TN so there really is no competition. Acer hands down.

Will update later this evening. Feel free to have me test anything.

NO INVERSION ISSUES btw.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfin*
> 
> Amazon US has some apparently... better move fast lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-UM-HB0AA-001-27IN-2560-XB270HU/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


8 left. I'm tempted but I ... just ... can't ... No more 27" for me.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just opened mine up, all I can say is Wow.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just opened mine up, all I can say is Wow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where did you order yours from?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Where did you order yours from?


I ordered from Acer last week.


----------



## Asmodian

I just setup mine too.









Almost no backlight bleed! I checked at 100% brightness, this monitor has less backlight bleed than any IPS I have ever owned. I lucked out!

No dead pixels but there is one smear or something that looks similar to a dead pixel but less sharp. Using a magnifying glass I can tell all the sub pixels are working but there is a small darker spot in the center upper third of the monitor. It is easy to spot on a white or colored screen when looking for it but it doesn't jump out at me during use.

Everything but the USB port locations and the panel itself is significantly better on the ROG Swift.

Power LED: The power LED should be shot, it is between two OSD buttons so it is hard to cover up well and is a bright blue with lots of leakage around it and the buttons next to it. Why someone would design it like this I don't know. Of course the Swift spoiled me here as it has the best power LED ever designed, especially since it indicates the mode it is in.

Stand: I can notice the screen shake slightly as I type while the Swift doesn't. I have a random IKEA desk that isn't too wobbly. I will have to attach it to one of my desk mounts.

OSD: It is slow and the buttons are annoying, the Swift's mini joystick is much easier to use and everything is much faster in its OSD.

Bezel: The bezel is narrower on the Swift and the matte black looks better than the shiny black, the Acer logo is more noticeable too. The Swift simply has better build quality.

I have an almost perfect Swift, limited inversion (I have seen it on the panel but only at 60 Hz, it never shows inversion when >60Hz), no dead pixels, and minimal backlight bleed.

This XB270HU has one dark spot but is otherwise similar, it has even less backlight bleed than my Swift, almost as if it isn't edge lit. I still cannot quite believe the lack of backlight bleed even at 100% brightness.

All in all I am very happy with the monitor. I think I found my last screen until IPS 4K 120 Hz G-sync is a reality. I am still glad I got the Swift and it is a great screen but never again will I purchase a TN panel (I said this before I got the Swift too...







).

Oddly the XB270HU has a 24 Hz option which seems to work well, I assume it is internally doubled, the mouse gets quite choppy at 24 Hz.









I will follow up with a more detailed report after calibration and measurements.









edit: The AG coating is excellent, I thought I hated AG coatings but I am perfectly happy with this one after using the Swift for months. None of that subtle shimmer and grain that I can see on the Swift.


----------



## jayfin

Gonna be the longest week. Lucky people, for once I wish I lived in USA instead of Canada.


----------



## Raxus

heres a few photos of backlight bleed and what it looks like normally to the eye.



This is how the iphone exaggerates it with pictures.



Iphone video is much more accurate to how it REALLY looks, so i took a snapshot of that.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> heres a few photos of backlight bleed and what it looks like normally to the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the iphone exaggerates it with pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Iphone video is much more accurate to how it REALLY looks, so i took a snapshot of that.


Mine arrived with no dead pixels, but back light bleed is noticeable. Don't really care about it though.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfin*
> 
> Amazon US has some apparently... better move fast lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-UM-HB0AA-001-27IN-2560-XB270HU/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 8 left. I'm tempted but I ... just ... can't ... No more 27" for me.


Was it instock sold by Amazon or just a third party listing on Amazon like it's been before?


----------



## Raxus

so as far as the asus swift, Which I actually think was an excellent monitor.

The swift made me feel like i was comprimising
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Mine arrived with no dead pixels, but back light bleed is noticeable. Don't really care about it though.


i have yet to see a monitor with 0 backlight bleed in my life.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> i have yet to see a monitor with 0 backlight bleed in my life.


Yep but your's looks as close to zero as its gonna get. I hope my monitor looks like that.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Yep but your's looks as close to zero as its gonna get. I hope my monitor looks like that.


adjust the brightness down before you look at it.


----------



## Qwixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> So I just backordered this from newegg. So I saw an opt-in for google trusted site, so went with it for the heck of it. Then in a "your order is protected email" from google, it had "Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Apr 2, 2015". So we shall see if it ships that soon or not.


This just from newegg,

"Thank you for shopping at Newegg.
We're delighted we had what you were looking for!
Your order should be processed and ready to be shipped within 24-48 hours."

So it looks like the estimated shipping date for the back order is going to be correct. Hopefully it ships tonight, and not tomorrow. It's in packaging.


----------



## quentin

Mine got delivered today! Anyone got any tips? Is ULMB mode even worth using?

I came from a Catleap, so the size and resolution are the same. Though this monitor is about half the weight as my Catleap. I got a bright pixel on the right side of my screen, no biggie, only visible when black.

Just moving folders and windows around is trippy. I've never experienced >60hz, at least not on an LCD. It's great. The VESA stand is brilliant, very convenient and truly a missed feature from my Catleap. Coating isn't bad...I have drapes so I wouldn't care if it's glossy, but the coating is OK. Bezels are nice and thin.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> MyUS


Although they are a good service (used them many times), with the current USD/CAD exchange rates, import fees and the extra you'd have to pay for re-shipping, you'd be paying quite a bit in the end. There is also a potential issue of shipping it back if there is something wrong with it.

Best wait until its available directly from a respectable retailer in Canada (Newegg, Amazon - direct, NCIX, Canada Computers, etc). Actually, I'm told NCIX suppliers should have it in about a week, so the wait may not be that long...


----------



## emsj86

Can someone give me an honest opinion on how this monitor compares to overlord tempest, qnix and the rog. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Outcasst

Do you think they'll release a version of this without G-Sync and the associated price premium?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can someone give me an honest opinion on how this monitor compares to overlord tempest, qnix and the rog. Thank you in advance.


I have upgraded from the qnix. 144hz is amazing. Qnix was also annoying since it made everything darker when o/cing while this one does it perfectly. If you're upgrading from a 1080p it probably makes the biggest difference but I personally think it's worth it.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can someone give me an honest opinion on how this monitor compares to overlord tempest, qnix and the rog. Thank you in advance.


I came from a 120hz qnix, And As i said earlier in this thread, The xb270hu kicks the **** out of the qnix in pretty much every aspect, other than price.


----------



## HACO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Do you think they'll release a version of this without G-Sync and the associated price premium?


ASUS MG279Q is essentially what you're looking after. It's the same panel, same specs, only with FreeSync.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HACO*
> 
> ASUS MG279Q is essentially what you're looking after. It's the same panel, same specs, only with FreeSync.


Right, you can already order the MG279Q for 579€ incl. Tax in Germany (so basically 180€ cheaper than the XB270HU)


----------



## Asmodian

Calibration went really well, in fact I will not use a profile on this display either as it doesn't have enough to correct.

I did tweak the OSD settings using the i1d3 for feedback. I used HCFR and the white LED spectral correction file to do these measurements. Mine has a better factory calibration than what TFTCentral measured on their's.

Brightness: 21
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Red: 50
Green: 45
Blue: 44

Result:
brightness: 125.4 cd/m²
contrast: 1142:1
white point: 6473K at 100% white, 6522K at 50%
Average gamma: 2.17
Average gray scale dE: 0.26, max 0.50
Color checker average dE: 0.90, max 2.36 (yellow)

All gray scale deltaEs below one without a calibration! It has lower deltaEs than my PG278Q across the board, it is an amazingly good factory calibration.

The primaries are a bit better than the PG278Q too, with red being a bit over saturated. 100% Red has the worst deltaE I measured at 5.4 (primaries cannot be corrected with an ICC profile in Windows). Green is slightly over saturated at dE 2.2, blue is over too at 1.3 dE. These are quite low deltaEs for the primaries, I am very pleased with the sRGB white LED backlight.

uncalibrated CIE Diagram:


uncalibrated gamma:


uncalibrated RGB levels:


This is easily the best monitor I have ever owned with an excellent factory calibration. Unless you think there is an issue with your monitor's calibration I suggest not using an ICC profile with this display. It has an excellent native gamma and very accurate colors after a little tweaking in the OSD. I thought my Swift had a good factory calibration but to be fair the Swift needed a lot less adjustment in the OSD. The out-of-the-box white point was quite good on the PG278Q while it was too high on the XB270HU.


----------



## QuantumPion

Just got my Predator. No dead pixels, no blacklight bleed, accurate gamma out of the box. A nice change after going through 4 defective ROG Swifts! Compared to my Qnix, the colors are 95% as good. My only complaint so far is that I am seeing a glow in the corners that makes the contrast rather poor on dark backgrounds. I'm not sure if this is due to viewing angle, a characteristic of the LCD panel, or if it is caused by room lighting/AG coating. Anyone else have a glow/reduced contrast around the edges?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Although they are a good service (used them many times), with the current USD/CAD exchange rates, import fees and the extra you'd have to pay for re-shipping, you'd be paying quite a bit in the end. There is also a potential issue of shipping it back if there is something wrong with it.
> 
> Best wait until its available directly from a respectable retailer in Canada (Newegg, Amazon - direct, NCIX, Canada Computers, etc). Actually, I'm told NCIX suppliers should have it in about a week, so the wait may not be that long...


The wait is long... I'm so jelly of the Americans. At least we have better healthcare.


----------



## Shopan

I managed to get a backorder placed yesterday. Now is it charged and in packaging status, kinda regretting selecting 3days. What are the chances of getting this by Friday in Atlanta?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my Predator. No dead pixels, no blacklight bleed, accurate gamma out of the box. A nice change after going through 4 defective ROG Swifts! Compared to my Qnix, the colors are 95% as good. My only complaint so far is that I am seeing a glow in the corners that makes the contrast rather poor on dark backgrounds. I'm not sure if this is due to viewing angle, a characteristic of the LCD panel, or if it is caused by room lighting/AG coating. Anyone else have a glow/reduced contrast around the edges?


That's just IPS panels in my experience. They're not perfect.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my Predator. No dead pixels, no blacklight bleed, accurate gamma out of the box. A nice change after going through 4 defective ROG Swifts! Compared to my Qnix, the colors are 95% as good. My only complaint so far is that I am seeing a glow in the corners that makes the contrast rather poor on dark backgrounds. I'm not sure if this is due to viewing angle, a characteristic of the LCD panel, or if it is caused by room lighting/AG coating. Anyone else have a glow/reduced contrast around the edges?
> 
> 
> 
> That's just IPS panels in my experience. They're not perfect.
Click to expand...

The reflection or whatever it is is much worse on this than on my Qnix however. I will try messing with my room lighting to see if that is the cause, the glow goes away if I move my head to the side of the screen so it's either viewing angle glow or reflection.


----------



## 7eleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> heres a few photos of backlight bleed and what it looks like normally to the eye.


i would say it's really nothing disturbing.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I just setup mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost no backlight bleed! I checked at 100% brightness, this monitor has less backlight bleed than any IPS I have ever owned. I lucked out!
> 
> No dead pixels but there is one smear or something that looks similar to a dead pixel but less sharp. Using a magnifying glass I can tell all the sub pixels are working but there is a small darker spot in the center upper third of the monitor. It is easy to spot on a white or colored screen when looking for it but it doesn't jump out at me during use.
> 
> Everything but the USB port locations and the panel itself is significantly better on the ROG Swift.
> 
> Power LED: The power LED should be shot, it is between two OSD buttons so it is hard to cover up well and is a bright blue with lots of leakage around it and the buttons next to it. Why someone would design it like this I don't know. Of course the Swift spoiled me here as it has the best power LED ever designed, especially since it indicates the mode it is in.
> 
> Stand: I can notice the screen shake slightly as I type while the Swift doesn't. I have a random IKEA desk that isn't too wobbly. I will have to attach it to one of my desk mounts.
> 
> OSD: It is slow and the buttons are annoying, the Swift's mini joystick is much easier to use and everything is much faster in its OSD.
> 
> Bezel: The bezel is narrower on the Swift and the matte black looks better than the shiny black, the Acer logo is more noticeable too. The Swift simply has better build quality.
> 
> I have an almost perfect Swift, limited inversion (I have seen it on the panel but only at 60 Hz, it never shows inversion when >60Hz), no dead pixels, and minimal backlight bleed.
> 
> This XB270HU has one dark spot but is otherwise similar, it has even less backlight bleed than my Swift, almost as if it isn't edge lit. I still cannot quite believe the lack of backlight bleed even at 100% brightness.
> 
> All in all I am very happy with the monitor. I think I found my last screen until IPS 4K 120 Hz G-sync is a reality. I am still glad I got the Swift and it is a great screen but never again will I purchase a TN panel (I said this before I got the Swift too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Oddly the XB270HU has a 24 Hz option which seems to work well, I assume it is internally doubled, the mouse gets quite choppy at 24 Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will follow up with a more detailed report after calibration and measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: The AG coating is excellent, I thought I hated AG coatings but I am perfectly happy with this one after using the Swift for months. None of that subtle shimmer and grain that I can see on the Swift.


thanks for the review. Can you check specifically for inversion? I am especially interested in inversion in 3D mode which is pretty awful on the Swift


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> thanks for the review. Can you check specifically for inversion? I am especially interested in inversion in 3D mode which is pretty awful on the Swift


This one doesn't support 3D at all. You need ULMB at 120 Hz for 3D.

edit: No inversion as far as I can tell. Using the Blur busters extended inversion test there is some flickering but no color. Using the non-extended test it is very green but the top and bottom are the same.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can someone give me an honest opinion on how this monitor compares to overlord tempest, qnix and the rog. Thank you in advance.


its definitely better than the RoG swift in all aspects except build quality. But the RoG is probably the best built monitor I've ever encountered.


----------



## Bob422

Ordered mine Friday from Acer and got it today. Wow, this thing is beautiful. No dead or stuck pixels and no visible backlight bleed in my environment. If I close the curtains and shut off the lights then I can see a slight glow in the corners, but absolutely nothing that will affect even the darkest games.


----------



## BuzzinDSM

Keep in mind that I'm coming from a 6 year old Hans g 1080p 60mhz monitor but I couldn't be happier with this purchase. Maybe I'm not as picky but I don't notice any backlight bleed and have zero dead pixels.


----------



## 7eleven

*I did a poll for bleeding and glow, please answer who own the XB270HU*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549135/poll-acer-xb270hu-ips-144hz-monitor-glow-bleeding


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> *I did a poll for bleeding and glow, please answer who own the XB270HU*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1549135/poll-acer-xb270hu-ips-144hz-monitor-glow-bleeding


Everyone is going to have SOME level of bleeding or glow.


----------



## Battlemarz

Got mine all set up and have 1 dead pixel about half an inch from the left side, not really too noticeable. The back light bleed is noticeable at the 24 level that tftcentral listed. I moved it down a little more and it isn't too bad. Not super pleased with the quality, but it is good enough that I don't want to bother with an exchange.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my Predator. No dead pixels, no blacklight bleed, accurate gamma out of the box. A nice change after going through 4 defective ROG Swifts! Compared to my Qnix, the colors are 95% as good. My only complaint so far is that I am seeing a glow in the corners that makes the contrast rather poor on dark backgrounds. I'm not sure if this is due to viewing angle, a characteristic of the LCD panel, or if it is caused by room lighting/AG coating. Anyone else have a glow/reduced contrast around the edges?


isn't the glow in the corners backlight bleed?


----------



## Swolern

Well i just got conformation on shipping for second Predator that i had forgot to cancel from a month ago. Darn well either i will sell it to someone here or i will return it.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my Predator. No dead pixels, no blacklight bleed, accurate gamma out of the box. A nice change after going through 4 defective ROG Swifts! Compared to my Qnix, the colors are 95% as good. My only complaint so far is that I am seeing a glow in the corners that makes the contrast rather poor on dark backgrounds. I'm not sure if this is due to viewing angle, a characteristic of the LCD panel, or if it is caused by room lighting/AG coating. Anyone else have a glow/reduced contrast around the edges?
> 
> 
> 
> isn't the glow in the corners backlight bleed?
Click to expand...

It's not the same as blacklight bleed, which is caused by light leaking in through the edges of the panel. This glow is due to the IPS tech itself. The glow moves around to different areas depending on viewing angle and location. Images below exaggerate the glow due to camera exposure but shows sort of what it looks like on an all black screen, and how it moves around depending on viewing angle.

Just to clarify- this glow is nothing unusual in IPS land. However it is worse on this monitor than on the Qnix. I have seen IPS panels which had even worse glow though.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> It's not the same as blacklight bleed, which is caused by light leaking in through the edges of the panel. This glow is due to the IPS tech itself. The glow moves around to different areas depending on viewing angle and location. Images below exaggerate the glow due to camera exposure but shows sort of what it looks like on an all black screen, and how it moves around depending on viewing angle.
> 
> Just to clarify- this glow is nothing unusual in IPS land. However it is worse on this monitor than on the Qnix. I have seen IPS panels which had even worse glow though.


phone cameras make it look worse than it really is


----------



## Raxus

pc mall has em in stock?

http://www.pcm.com/p/Acer-Monitors/product~dpno~13454290~pdp.jagghdd?src=search


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> phone cameras make it look worse than it really is


Yes the glow doesn't look like the pictures in person. But it is visible in dark situations.


----------



## gavros777

CALL AMBERLANCE! ONE DREAD PIXEL! OMG OMG OMG!

Well it's not that noticeable and can only be seen on white background. It's located on the far right side in the middle.

Will post pics and other awesome things tomorrow.


----------



## krel

It really pisses me off that a brand new, expensive piece of hardware can be delivered with damage (dead pixels) and be considered perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> It really pisses me off that a brand new, expensive piece of hardware can be delivered with damage (dead pixels) and be considered perfectly acceptable.


Stuff can get busted in shipping pretty easily, ever see how some of those courier services handle packages?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> It's not the same as blacklight bleed, which is caused by light leaking in through the edges of the panel. This glow is due to the IPS tech itself. The glow moves around to different areas depending on viewing angle and location. Images below exaggerate the glow due to camera exposure but shows sort of what it looks like on an all black screen, and how it moves around depending on viewing angle.
> 
> Just to clarify- this glow is nothing unusual in IPS land. However it is worse on this monitor than on the Qnix. I have seen IPS panels which had even worse glow though.


I see. Some IPS have less than others I'm guessing? Why does the glow only start from corners?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Stuff can get busted in shipping pretty easily, ever see how some of those courier services handle packages?


Of course, but I doubt that causes dead pixels. They're leaving the factory with damage, and that's considered acceptable.


----------



## jcde7ago

I'm going to be setting up the "Club" for this monitor very soon (this evening/tomorrow), especially because I see the same questions being asked over and over and over and over and overrrrrr again, even though multitudes of XB270HU owners have spoken their piece on it (looking at you, "how is the pixel inversion?" question, which, as has been beaten to death in this thread the world over, DOES NOT EXIST ON THIS MONITOR!).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Now I'm tempted!
> 
> I'm wondering if it's really *THAT much worth it to get a calibration device vs using an ICC profile*...


Yes, it is. As mentioned, panels vary, and an .icc profile that looks amazing on one panel is not likely to look as good on your own.

Also, i'm sticking to my opinion that anyone using above ~30 brightness on this thing doesn't have it calibrated properly...sunlight/lighted room or not.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> It really pisses me off that a brand new, expensive piece of hardware can be delivered with damage (dead pixels) and be considered perfectly acceptable.


I just don't feel like shipping it back and going through all the hassle so i chose to laugh and make jokes about it instead of getting irritated and all emotional. I'm really sorry if my post pissed you off.


----------



## gavros777

I'm trying to calibrate my monitor by following the tftcentral guide.
Monitor OSD Option

Calibrated Settings
eColor mode
User
Brightness
24
Contrast
50
Gamma
2.2
Colour Temp
User
RGB
50, 45, 46(How do i adjust the RGB values, can't seem to find them anywhere).

Some other settings i can't seem to find
Calibrated Settings
luminance (cd/m2)
121
Black Point (cd/m2)
0.12
Contrast Ratio
1000:1


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just don't feel like shipping it back and going through all the hassle so i chose to laugh and make jokes about it instead of getting irritated and all emotional. I'm really sorry if my post pissed you off.


No, not at all - I'm annoyed at Acer (in this case) because they've managed to convince us all that a certain amount of damage is fine. Not you or anyone else specifically unless you work in the marketing/legalese department for a monitor company. Then it's YOU.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Stuff can get busted in shipping pretty easily, ever see how some of those courier services handle packages?







BTW Acer has added PCM and PC Connection to online retailers.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Acer has added PCM and PC Connection to online retailers.


I think that could cause dead pixels lol.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I think that could cause dead pixels lol.


I suspect it would cause a lot more than that


----------



## Rayman1968

Just got mine up and running. No dead pixels, no stuck pixels (so far).

My monitor for the last 9 years has been a BenQ FP241W, so this is quite a change. I haven't messed with any of the settings yet (color, gamma...). But I did fire up BF4 real quick. Wow....what a difference, lol.

I need to go back and find that post about getting the vid card to drop out of 3D on the desktop. That's kind of annoying...


----------



## BCShak

By far, the best monitor I've ever had.Out of the box it took my breath away. I couldnot see any dead pixels. A couple of specks of something but they went away when I brushed them, so possibly stuck pixels? honestly though I can't tell everything looks AMAZING. Used the tft profile. I had the swift and the dell U2715h. This is the best of both worlds. My heavily nodded skyrim looks amazing and still looks smooth smooth (38 fps avg) on my 980.
I see the IPS glow in the corners, and I don't see a problem. Camera emphasizes it much more than it really is. VERY happy and highly recommend.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> By far, the best monitor I've ever had.Out of the box it took my breath away. I couldnot see any dead pixels. A couple of specks of something but they went away when I brushed them, so possibly stuck pixels? honestly though I can't tell everything looks AMAZING. Used the tft profile. I had the swift and the dell U2715h. This is the best of both worlds. My heavily nodded skyrim looks amazing and still looks smooth smooth (38 fps avg) on my 980.
> I see the IPS glow in the corners, and I don't see a problem. Camera emphasizes it much more than it really is. VERY happy and highly recommend.


That is great to hear, as I used to have a Asus rog swift before it broke beyond repair and got a refund for it.
I use a Dell U2713HM at work.
If this acer monitor is the best of both worlds then I can't wait for its release in Australia!


----------



## porath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I'm trying to calibrate my monitor by following the tftcentral guide.
> Some other settings i can't seem to find
> Calibrated Settings
> luminance (cd/m2)
> 121
> Black Point (cd/m2)
> 0.12
> Contrast Ratio
> 1000:1


those aren't settings. it's what they measured those characteristics to be using the calibrated settings.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Colour Temp
> User
> RGB
> 50, 45, 46(How do i adjust the RGB values, can't seem to find them anywhere).


This is set by pressing select on "Colour Temp" twice. It took me a min to try that.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> This is set by pressing select on "Colour Temp" twice. It took me a min to try that.


Hahaha i'm such a noob!
By the way don't you think the brightness is kinda low at 24?
I was kind used to the vg248qe being so bright and the xb it feels cloudy like it's about to rain at 24.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Hahaha i'm such a noob!
> By the way don't you think the brightness is kinda low at 24?
> I was kind used to the vg248qe being so bright and the xb it feels cloudy like it's about to rain at 24.


I am using 23 now for a brightness of ~130 cd/m². I think mine has a somewhat brighter backlight than TFTCentral's. If I turn it down from 160 to 130 it looks dull or cloudy but if I use it for a while at 130 and then turn it up to 160 it is much too bright. I am using it in a dark or very dark room. Do not feel bound to the brightness setting, my measured RGB levels do not change much at all when I adjust brightness so you can use the same RGB values at higher brightness.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I was kind used to the vg248qe being so bright and the xb it feels cloudy like it's about to rain at 24.


I decided to try tuning for ~160 cd/m² as a brighter setting and I ended up needing to turn green up one notch, I quite like it at these settings:

Brightness: 33
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
Red: 50
Green: 46
Blue: 44

Which gives me:
brightness: 162.9 cd/m²
contrast: 1148:1
color temp: 6488K
average gamma: 2.19
average gray scale dE: 0.26, max 0.70


----------



## rancor270

Just got my XB270HU in today. Plugged it in and to my dismay there were several dead pixels, many of which were in clusters, exaggerating the effect. I've begun the RMA for a replacement through Newegg.

Used UDpixel for a good while and attempted to massage them out. To my surprise the lowest dead pixel clusted jumped down about an inch and shrank slightly. Odd behavior for sure.

There seems to be some odd parallax effect as you move your head around and track the dead clusters. When put next to a black pixel planted in a Gimp document the effect was exaggerated as the black dot stayed in place and the dead pixel cluster seemed to move around seemingly behind it. Perhaps just the passing of light through the display matrix caused the distortion. Never really had any dead pixels before this.

That aside the picture quality is bloody top notch. Things looks so much more vivid and sharp than on my ASUS VG248QE. I'm going to feel sad hooking my old monitor back up and waiting for the new one to ship out. Even this text is sexy on it as I type now.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor270*
> 
> Just got my XB270HU in today. Plugged it in and to my dismay there were several dead pixels, many of which were in clusters, exaggerating the effect. I've begun the RMA for a replacement through Newegg.
> 
> Used UDpixel for a good while and attempted to massage them out. To my surprise the lowest dead pixel clusted jumped down about an inch and shrank slightly. Odd behavior for sure.
> 
> There seems to be some odd parallax effect as you move your head around and track the dead clusters. When put next to a black pixel planted in a Gimp document the effect was exaggerated as the black dot stayed in place and the dead pixel cluster seemed to move around seemingly behind it. Perhaps just the passing of light through the display matrix caused the distortion. Never really had any dead pixels before this.
> 
> That aside the picture quality is bloody top notch. Things looks so much more vivid and sharp than on my ASUS VG248QE. I'm going to feel sad hooking my old monitor back up and waiting for the new one to ship out. Even this text is sexy on it as I type now.


Holy smokes...best of luck with your RMA..that is one HORRIBLE panel...









I feel like i'm the only one that didn't get a single dead pixel on the 3 I bought...and aside from a single stuck pixel that I managed to "unstick," the quality on mine are absolutely fantastic...zero issues.

All these reports of people getting dead pixels makes me paranoid that one day i'm going to wake up, turn my monitors on and dead pixels will be popping up out of nowhere on all 3....actually, every time I see a new post with another dead pixel victim, my OCD kicks in and I have to start looking over my panels again...nothing yet thankfully... *crosses fingers*


----------



## 7eleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I feel like i'm the only one that didn't get a single dead pixel on the 3 I bought...and aside from a single stuck pixel that I managed to "unstick," the quality on mine are absolutely fantastic...zero issues.
> 
> All these reports of people getting dead pixels makes me paranoid that one day i'm going to wake up, turn my monitors on and dead pixels will be popping up out of nowhere on all 3....actually, every time I see a new post with another dead pixel victim, my OCD kicks in and I have to start looking over my panels again...nothing yet thankfully... *crosses fingers*


till now, "only" 29-30% have a dead/bad pixel :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1548614/acer-xb270hu-27-bad-pixel-poll/10


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> till now, "only" 29-30% have a dead/bad pixel :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1548614/acer-xb270hu-27-bad-pixel-poll/10


Yeah, I just posted there.

To be fair though, with issues like this, it's always hard to track with any sort of accuracy, as there will always be lots of owners who will never post/complain about their monitors if they're pixel perfect. It's usually weighted more towards those with issues, since it makes sense that those people would speak out about negative experiences.

That said, yeah, I can't say that the "pixel perfect" rate on the _extremely small sample size_ we have on OCN for the XB270HU has been very impressive thus far...in fact, it's pretty disappointing...but again, hard to measure against those who may not be posting about their positive/problem-free experiences.

I'll compile all the dead pixel/lightbleed info and reference the threads once I get the "Club" up and running...


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yeah, I just posted there.
> 
> To be fair though, with issues like this, it's always hard to track with any sort of accuracy, as there will always be lots of owners who will never post/complain about their monitors if they're pixel perfect. It's usually weighted more towards those with issues, since it makes sense that those people would speak out about negative experiences.
> 
> That said, yeah, I can't say that the "pixel perfect" rate on the _extremely small sample size_ we have on OCN for the XB270HU has been very impressive thus far...in fact, it's pretty disappointing...but again, hard to measure against those who may not be posting about their positive/problem-free experiences.
> 
> I'll compile all the dead pixel/lightbleed info and reference the threads once I get the "Club" up and running...


My monitor has 1 dead pixel and is hardly noticeable... I would vote no on that thread but technically it is a dead pixel...

When are you starting the club? Make sure im the first one on it after you


----------



## Ricey20

Mine had a group of dead pixels like the previous poster, 4 in a cluster + 1 slightly to the side + 1 stuck pixel on the other side of the screen. Disappointed but will hope for the best with a replacement. Any news on when Amazon will be getting it? If I need to gamble with this I'd rather have amazon's return policy.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> My monitor has 1 dead pixel and is hardly noticeable... I would vote no on that thread but technically it is a dead pixel...
> 
> When are you starting the club? Make sure im the first one on it after you


I'm getting a bunch of info together right now...if i'm happy with how it is i'll post in an hour or so. Otherwise...early tomorrow morning!


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Just opened her up and setup, Initial check no dead or hung pixels and when you pull it out of the box its at 100% brightness lowering it to the still high 40% made the backlight bleed un noticeable in my environment.
> 
> adjust your brightness before checking for backlight bleed
> 
> Build quality: the swift is superior, specifically in the stand department imo.
> 
> Screen : Its IPS vs TN so there really is no competition. Acer hands down.
> 
> Will update later this evening. Feel free to have me test anything.
> 
> NO INVERSION ISSUES btw.


Great. Can you please check the behaviour of these 2 monitors in a fps game (like Call of Duty or Battlefield if you have them) with Adaptive Vsync instead of G-sync and how they compare each other (Adaptive Vsync vs G-sync) in the real world not in theory. Thanks

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/adaptive-vsync/technology


----------



## jcde7ago

Alright folks...Owners Club is up!!









Please drop a line there to be added to the Owners List...looking to get the Google Doc/form up tomorrow...tons of things will be added/fleshed out. Please leave feedback or PM me...off to bed as i've got work in 7 hours...









http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club


----------



## 7eleven

in the dark with brightness 0% (smartphone photo exageratte the effect)
http://www.noelshack.com/2015-14-1427968211-20150402-114635.jpg

in the dark with brightness 100% (smartphone photo exageratte the effect)
http://www.noelshack.com/2015-14-1427968212-20150402-114552.jpg

TFT Central recommands 24% (smartphone photo exageratte the effect)
http://www.noelshack.com/2015-14-1427969099-20150402-115826.jpg


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Mine had a group of dead pixels like the previous poster, 4 in a cluster + 1 slightly to the side + 1 stuck pixel on the other side of the screen. Disappointed but will hope for the best with a replacement. Any news on when Amazon will be getting it? If I need to gamble with this I'd rather have amazon's return policy.


I was told via chat that they were expected within a few weeks before the end of April.


----------



## modern_midnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> I was told via chat that they were expected within a few weeks before the end of April.


\

They told me within a week. Talked to them on Tuesday.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> in the dark with brightness 0% (smartphone photo exageratte the effect)
> http://www.noelshack.com/2015-14-1427968211-20150402-114635.jpg
> 
> in the dark with brightness 100% (smartphone photo exageratte the effect)
> http://www.noelshack.com/2015-14-1427968212-20150402-114552.jpg
> 
> TFT Central recommands 24% (smartphone photo exageratte the effect)
> http://www.noelshack.com/2015-14-1427969099-20150402-115826.jpg


If you take a video of the monitor and screenshot it, it's much closer to how it looks.


----------



## Luck100

So what happens to the monitors with dead/stuck pixels when they get returned? Can they actually be fixed? Or do they get sold as B-stock? Or worse yet, sold as new hoping the next customer is less fussy?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> So what happens to the monitors with dead/stuck pixels when they get returned? Can they actually be fixed? Or do they get sold as B-stock? Or worse yet, sold as new hoping the next customer is less fussy?


You'd have to ask Acer. I'd imagine they repair them, then resell.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Anyone looking for a colorimeter, here's the Spyder4Express for cheap ($59)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006TF3746
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, you can use an Express on multiple monitors, requires a little file shuffling but it's doable.


had a $25 amazon gift card, ordered.

This a decent one?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> So what happens to the monitors with dead/stuck pixels when they get returned? Can they actually be fixed? Or do they get sold as B-stock? Or worse yet, sold as new hoping the next customer is less fussy?


The entire panel would have to be replaced to fix it, but Acer's policy is pretty bad when it comes to dead pixels. I havent seen a single person post yet who actually met Acer's policy, so most likely if Acer accepts the return they will just resell it to someone else since in their eyes it is functioning properly.


----------



## QuantumPion

I'm on the fence about whether to return my XB270HU. There is nothing really wrong with it, but the IPS glow is kind of meh. Especially for dark games, in Eliteangerous the IPS glow almost completely washes out background stars around the edges. Which is very disappointing because that is a game that really strongly benefits from G-sync due to all the high-contrast lines, smooth continuous motion in arbitrary directions, and rapidly changing frame rates.

The way I look at it is if I had to decide between the XB270HU and my X-Star DP2710 DVI, I would choose the XB270HU. However, having to choose between the XB270HU and the X-Star + $800 in my pocket, I may have to go with the latter.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I'm on the fence about whether to return my XB270HU. There is nothing really wrong with it, but the IPS glow is kind of meh. Especially for dark games, in Eliteangerous the IPS glow almost completely washes out background stars around the edges. Which is very disappointing because that is a game that really strongly benefits from G-sync due to all the high-contrast lines, smooth continuous motion in arbitrary directions, and rapidly changing frame rates.
> 
> The way I look at it is if I had to decide between the XB270HU and my X-Star DP2710 DVI, I would choose the XB270HU. However, having to choose between the XB270HU and the X-Star + $800 in my pocket, I may have to go with the latter.


Did you drop the brightness down to below 30%?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> had a $25 amazon gift card, ordered.
> 
> This a decent one?


Might want to read this.
http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11436


----------



## Rayman1968

Here's a stupid question.... at night I leave my computer on but turn the monitor off. When I do this with the Acer, within an hour or so it turns itself back on. Anyone know if there's a way to disable this?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I'm on the fence about whether to return my XB270HU. There is nothing really wrong with it, but the IPS glow is kind of meh. Especially for dark games, in Eliteangerous the IPS glow almost completely washes out background stars around the edges. Which is very disappointing because that is a game that really strongly benefits from G-sync due to all the high-contrast lines, smooth continuous motion in arbitrary directions, and rapidly changing frame rates.
> 
> The way I look at it is if I had to decide between the XB270HU and my X-Star DP2710 DVI, I would choose the XB270HU. However, having to choose between the XB270HU and the X-Star + $800 in my pocket, I may have to go with the latter.


The glow on mine is pretty ridiculous too, while a game is running is not noticeable unless the screen goes black. I set the brightness to 50%, not sure I want to go lower than that.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Might want to read this.
> http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11436


I assume its better than nothing.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The glow on mine is pretty ridiculous too, while a game is running is not noticeable unless the screen goes black. I set the brightness to 50%, not sure I want to go lower than that.


50% is way too high for any IPS monitor I've ever used.


----------



## murdoch113

Still nothing but CDW for Canadians...







I guess they think they won't work to well in our igloos.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I'm on the fence about whether to return my XB270HU. There is nothing really wrong with it, but the IPS glow is kind of meh. Especially for dark games, in Eliteangerous the IPS glow almost completely washes out background stars around the edges. Which is very disappointing because that is a game that really strongly benefits from G-sync due to all the high-contrast lines, smooth continuous motion in arbitrary directions, and rapidly changing frame rates.
> 
> The way I look at it is if I had to decide between the XB270HU and my X-Star DP2710 DVI, I would choose the XB270HU. However, having to choose between the XB270HU and the X-Star + $800 in my pocket, I may have to go with the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you drop the brightness down to below 30%?
Click to expand...

I was running at 20 and it was still pretty bad.

Just wanted to clarify for anyone thinking about buying - the only reason I'm considering returning is not because the XB270HU is that bad, but because my X-Star is so good it makes the choosing the Acer tough for the price. If I wasn't coming from a phenomenal monitor to begin with, keeping the Acer would be a no brainer.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I'm on the fence about whether to return my XB270HU. There is nothing really wrong with it, but the IPS glow is kind of meh. Especially for dark games, in Eliteangerous the IPS glow almost completely washes out background stars around the edges. Which is very disappointing because that is a game that really strongly benefits from G-sync due to all the high-contrast lines, smooth continuous motion in arbitrary directions, and rapidly changing frame rates.
> 
> The way I look at it is if I had to decide between the XB270HU and my X-Star DP2710 DVI, I would choose the XB270HU. However, having to choose between the XB270HU and the X-Star + $800 in my pocket, I may have to go with the latter.


If you're really going to base the entirety of your monitor purchase around a game that utilizes a lot of pitch-black and dark scenes, probably would've been a better idea to focus on purchasing a monitor that has the best black depth and lacks IPS glow.

All things considered, all monitors are going to have a weak point. It's always either going to be 'meh' backlight bleeding, 'meh' colors, 'meh' viewing angles, etc. My Dell U2412M already has a lot of IPS glow, but it's something after awhile you stop noticing - it's very rare my screen is entirely pitch black.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> If you're really going to base the entirety of your monitor purchase around a game that utilizes a lot of pitch-black and dark scenes, probably would've been a better idea to focus on purchasing a monitor that has the best black depth and lacks IPS glow.
> 
> All things considered, all monitors are going to have a weak point. It's always either going to be 'meh' backlight bleeding, 'meh' colors, 'meh' viewing angles, etc. My Dell U2412M already has a lot of IPS glow, but it's something after awhile you stop noticing - it's very rare my screen is entirely pitch black.


I agree. LCD technology is flawed. Until something better hits, maybe oled there's always a trade off. You should probably calibrate it properly as well


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> Still nothing but CDW for Canadians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they think they won't work to well in our igloos.


I've been hounding Memory Express about it. They said as soon as it's listed through their suppliers, they'll put it up for preorder on their website. But they don't know when the heck that's going to happen.







I'm not going to buy it anywhere else just because I don't want to deal with the pixel issues. I want to be able to exchange it if there's a problem, and Memory Express is pretty good at letting you keep the existing unit until a new replacement unit arrives. They let me do that with an original GTX Titan I had that was causing some instability issues.


----------



## gavros777

IMG_0261.JPG 3401k .JPG file


IMG_0262.JPG 3580k .JPG file


I have attached 2 pics of the dead pixels in my monitor. The one on the far right can barely be seen but the first one is a lot more noticeable. Do you guys think this kind of bad pixels can be fixed?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Yes, it is. As mentioned, panels vary, and an .icc profile that looks amazing on one panel is not likely to look as good on your own.


I agree with you. That being said, how a monitor looks to someone is very subjective. I've known people who've paid for pro calibrations of their high end TV's and monitors, and then absolutely hated the outcome, despite the set having perfect grayscale, geometry, etc.


----------



## BrutusUK

With any luck got one of these coming next week, just out of interest does the Monitor come boxed with displayport cable? Cheers.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Calibration went really well, in fact I will not use a profile on this display either as it doesn't have enough to correct.
> 
> I did tweak the OSD settings using the i1d3 for feedback. I used HCFR and the white LED spectral correction file to do these measurements. Mine has a better factory calibration than what TFTCentral measured on their's.
> 
> Brightness: 21
> Contrast: 50
> Gamma: 2.2
> Red: 50
> Green: 45
> Blue: 44
> 
> Result:
> brightness: 125.4 cd/m²
> contrast: 1142:1
> white point: 6473K at 100% white, 6522K at 50%
> Average gamma: 2.17
> Average gray scale dE: 0.26, max 0.50
> Color checker average dE: 0.90, max 2.36 (yellow)
> 
> All gray scale deltaEs below one without a calibration! It has lower deltaEs than my PG278Q across the board, it is an amazingly good factory calibration.
> 
> The primaries are a bit better than the PG278Q too, with red being a bit over saturated. 100% Red has the worst deltaE I measured at 5.4 (primaries cannot be corrected with an ICC profile in Windows). Green is slightly over saturated at dE 2.2, blue is over too at 1.3 dE. These are quite low deltaEs for the primaries, I am very pleased with the sRGB white LED backlight.
> 
> uncalibrated CIE Diagram:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncalibrated gamma:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncalibrated RGB levels:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is easily the best monitor I have ever owned with an excellent factory calibration. Unless you think there is an issue with your monitor's calibration I suggest not using an ICC profile with this display. It has an excellent native gamma and very accurate colors after a little tweaking in the OSD. I thought my Swift had a good factory calibration but to be fair the Swift needed a lot less adjustment in the OSD. The out-of-the-box white point was quite good on the PG278Q while it was too high on the XB270HU.


Thanks for your review of the calibration process. Where on the web can I find a good, self-contained, tutorial leading me through what you did here with the i1 Display 3 + HCFR + white LED spectral correction file? I'm interested in learning more about display calibration.


----------



## Stars

can anyone of you guys please create a custom resolution of 2560x1280 in nvidia settings and test a game with this resolution if Gsync is active?

I remember on Asus ROG Swift this resolution worked with gsync. On the Acer it doesnt seem to work with Gsync though.

Its just a minor thing, there is 1 game where I want to use this resolution, die to FOV beeing dependant of actual monitor resolution. But I wish this worked on the Acer as well...

Or maybe someone who still has the Asus ROG Swift can test it too? Im not 100% sure gsync was active in the 2560x1280 resolution, but I think it was.


----------



## Rayman1968

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrutusUK*
> 
> With any luck got one of these coming next week, just out of interest does the Monitor come boxed with displayport cable? Cheers.


Yes.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I'm very torn on whether I should return my swift for one of these. I love my Swift, but I'd also love richer colors. I don't use 3d, so the only compromise I'd be making would be on the bezel aesthetic.

Any opinions? I have a 4 year warranty on my Swift with BB, so I was going to see if they'd swap it when they get stock of the Acer, if I can make up my mind.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I'm on the fence about whether to return my XB270HU. There is nothing really wrong with it, but the IPS glow is kind of meh. Especially for dark games, in Eliteangerous the IPS glow almost completely washes out background stars around the edges. Which is very disappointing because that is a game that really strongly benefits from G-sync due to all the high-contrast lines, smooth continuous motion in arbitrary directions, and rapidly changing frame rates.
> 
> The way I look at it is if I had to decide between the XB270HU and my X-Star DP2710 DVI, I would choose the XB270HU. However, having to choose between the XB270HU and the X-Star + $800 in my pocket, I may have to go with the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're really going to base the entirety of your monitor purchase around a game that utilizes a lot of pitch-black and dark scenes, probably would've been a better idea to focus on purchasing a monitor that has the best black depth and lacks IPS glow.
> 
> All things considered, all monitors are going to have a weak point. It's always either going to be 'meh' backlight bleeding, 'meh' colors, 'meh' viewing angles, etc. My Dell U2412M already has a lot of IPS glow, but it's something after awhile you stop noticing - it's very rare my screen is entirely pitch black.
Click to expand...

Well I had no idea that the Acer was going to have IPS glow ahead of time. And my PLS X-Star pretty much has no downsides at all except that it is only 60 hz and does not have g-sync. It does indeed have pitch black darks with excellent contrast and no glow.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Well I had no idea that the Acer was going to have IPS glow ahead of time. And my PLS X-Star pretty much has no downsides at all except that it is only 60 hz and does not have g-sync. It does indeed have pitch black darks with excellent contrast and no glow.


Gaming monitor vs a professional one. I could never go back to 60hz non gsync now.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I'm very torn on whether I should return my swift for one of these. I love my Swift, but I'd also love richer colors. I don't use 3d, so the only compromise I'd be making would be on the bezel aesthetic.
> 
> Any opinions? I have a 4 year warranty on my Swift with BB, so I was going to see if they'd swap it when they get stock of the Acer, if I can make up my mind.


After having briefly owned both I'd say that the colors of the (correct gamma) Swift are nearly as good as the Acer, like 90% as good. If you have a Swift which has correct gamma than I would not worry about trading for an Acer Predator. You'd merely be trading TN color shift for IPS glow which are about the same in terms of annoyance factor. That being said, of the 4 Swifts I owned and returned, all had absolutely awful way way off gamma which made them look like crap.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> can anyone of you guys please create a custom resolution of 2560x1280 in nvidia settings and test a game with this resolution if Gsync is active?


I haven't tested it that exact resolution.
But I did test 1920x1080 and 1280x720. Both are 16:9.
At both those 2 resolutions, both G-Sync and ULMB worked. I tested explicitly, because I was thinking of running some games at 1280x720. However, after I played a few games at that resolution, it was very obvious that the pixelation was so bad, I'd never really play at 1280x720.

The good news is: when you play at 1440p you definitely need less Anti-Aliasing than at 1080p. I got into the habit of configuring all my old games with 4xSGSSAA. E.g. I played WoW with 4xSGSSAA last year, when they removed MSAA and only gave us FXAA. WoW with 4xSGSSAA looked pretty smooth. I stopped playing WoW in December. I've played all my games with 4xSGSSAA since. I finally finished The Witcher 1 last month. TW1 can look pretty sweet too, with SSAO, 4xSGSSAA and new texture and model-packs. I configured my old games to run at slightly over 60 dps.
With the 1440p XB270HU framerates drop. By about 35%. And if you're unlucky, and your vram fills up, even a lot lower than that. TW1 went from ~60 to 30-40fps. Very choppy, even with G-Sync. (For G-Sync, you never want to hit that 30fps or lower, not even for a fraction of a second). However, I removed 4xSGSSA and used the in-game AA. And then The Witcher 1 ran at 70-75 fps. And it looked just as sweet as it did with 4xSGSSAA. Actually even better, because 1440p is noticably less pixelated than 1080p.

Anyway, your resolution has a different aspect ration, so I'm not 100% sure.
I can't test it for you, as my monitor is back to the store. Backlight bleeding. I'll hope to get my new one on Saturday.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> After having briefly owned both I'd say that the colors of the (correct gamma) Swift are nearly as good as the Acer, like 90% as good. If you have a Swift which has correct gamma than I would not worry about trading for an Acer Predator. You'd merely be trading TN color shift for IPS glow which are about the same in terms of annoyance factor. That being said, of the 4 Swifts I owned and returned, all had absolutely awful way way off gamma which made them look like crap.


Thanks very much for the info, that puts me at ease a little and takes me out of the replacement panic mindset, for now.

I remember discussing the poor gamma on the swift before, having had the same issues as you but was able to eventually find a proper screen.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Well I had no idea that the Acer was going to have IPS glow ahead of time. And my PLS X-Star pretty much has no downsides at all except that it is only 60 hz and does not have g-sync. It does indeed have pitch black darks with excellent contrast and no glow.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming monitor vs a professional one. I could never go back to 60hz non gsync now.
Click to expand...

It's a really tough call for me. The DVI X-star (aka Qnix) actually has very good response time for an IPS and no input lag. It works just fine for gaming. Mine can also overclock to 120 hz although I normally do not bother because doing so goofs up the gamma and contrast. It's really a trade off of which annoys me more - bad contrast or tearing/motion blur/stuttering. I'm still 50/50.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> It's a really tough call for me. The DVI X-star (aka Qnix) actually has very good response time for an IPS and no input lag. It works just fine for gaming. Mine can also overclock to 120 hz although I normally do not bother because doing so goofs up the gamma and contrast. It's really a trade off of which annoys me more - bad contrast or tearing/motion blur/stuttering. I'm still 50/50.


If at sub 30% brightness your still having an issue with the acer, I'd rma it and get another.


----------



## wgncubswin

Signed up just to post on my results. I received my monitor yesterday and got a chance to fool around with it this morning. Zero dead/stuck pixels after several minutes of thorough testing w/ multiple colored backgrounds. No inversion (I briefly owned a Swift so I definitely know what I'm looking for). Small amount of glow/bleed/whatever in the lower-right corner, but hardly noticeable; my Yamakasi has worse glow/bleed/whatever, and it still wasn't that bad, so this is a huge plus for me. I calibrated my monitor with an old i1 Display Pro which still works well enough to get accurate colors, and it looks amazing. I keep the brightness around 23%, but the i1 says 120 cd/m2 is around 18%. I don't have my calibration numbers available at the moment, but I will note that using the standard User and Normal configs created a pretty accurate white point and color, so if you don't feel like spending $100 on a colorimeter, you can still get good results from the defaults and a little tweakng. Or look on eBay for a cheap used one -- you can find a descent colorimeter for ~$40 if you're persistent. This thing was definitely worth the wait and lives up to the hype.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> I haven't tested it that exact resolution.
> But I did test 1920x1080 and 1280x720. Both are 16:9.
> At both those 2 resolutions, both G-Sync and ULMB worked. I tested explicitly, because I was thinking of running some games at 1280x720. However, after I played a few games at that resolution, it was very obvious that the pixelation was so bad, I'd never really play at 1280x720.
> 
> The good news is: when you play at 1440p you definitely need less Anti-Aliasing than at 1080p. I got into the habit of configuring all my old games with 4xSGSSAA. E.g. I played WoW with 4xSGSSAA last year, when they removed MSAA and only gave us FXAA. WoW with 4xSGSSAA looked pretty smooth. I stopped playing WoW in December. I've played all my games with 4xSGSSAA since. I finally finished The Witcher 1 last month. TW1 can look pretty sweet too, with SSAO, 4xSGSSAA and new texture and model-packs. I configured my old games to run at slightly over 60 dps.
> With the 1440p XB270HU framerates drop. By about 35%. And if you're unlucky, and your vram fills up, even a lot lower than that. TW1 went from ~60 to 30-40fps. Very choppy, even with G-Sync. (For G-Sync, you never want to hit that 30fps or lower, not even for a fraction of a second). However, I removed 4xSGSSA and used the in-game AA. And then The Witcher 1 ran at 70-75 fps. And it looked just as sweet as it did with 4xSGSSAA. Actually even better, because 1440p is noticably less pixelated than 1080p.
> 
> Anyway, your resolution has a different aspect ration, so I'm not 100% sure.
> I can't test it for you, as my monitor is back to the store. Backlight bleeding. I'll hope to get my new one on Saturday.


thanks for the answer.

yes 16:9 resolutions seems to work fine with gsync, but only if you enable "scale by aspect ratio" or "scale to fullscreen" in the nvidia settings. If you for example enable "no scaling" option and want to use the 1080p resolution "centered", gsync wont work either.

It seems like Gsync will only work when the image is filling the the full screen. for example 1080p or 720p centered wont enable gsync. Only when streteched to full screen.

I dont know if its driver related or monitor related, but I seem to remember that 2560x1280 worked with gsyn on the Asus ROG. I will try an older driver and see if it changes anything.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> After having briefly owned both I'd say that the colors of the (correct gamma) Swift are nearly as good as the Acer, like 90% as good. If you have a Swift which has correct gamma than I would not worry about trading for an Acer Predator. You'd merely be trading TN color shift for IPS glow which are about the same in terms of annoyance factor. That being said, of the 4 Swifts I owned and returned, all had absolutely awful way way off gamma which made them look like crap.


My Swift has a rather low Gamma too. I eventually fixed it with an ICC profile, at the cost of introducing some slight color banding in the darker tones unfortunately. But the colors are really good now, they're not that far behind the ones on my IPS screen.


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> After having briefly owned both I'd say that the colors of the (correct gamma) Swift are nearly as good as the Acer, like 90% as good. If you have a Swift which has correct gamma than I would not worry about trading for an Acer Predator. You'd merely be trading TN color shift for IPS glow which are about the same in terms of annoyance factor. That being said, of the 4 Swifts I owned and returned, all had absolutely awful way way off gamma which made them look like crap.


Thanks for this.

I was considering selling my Swift for a Predator as well, mainly for the 'better colors' but if it's almost identical, sounds like I'll keep the Swift.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> I was considering selling my Swift for a Predator as well, mainly for the 'better colors' but if it's almost identical, sounds like I'll keep the Swift.


Yes, me too.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> My Swift has a rather low Gamma too. I eventually fixed it with an ICC profile, at the cost of introducing some slight color banding in the darker tones unfortunately. But the colors are really good now, they're not that far behind the ones on my IPS screen.


The color banding particularly in diablo 3 drove me nuts on the swift. I just have to face the fact after owning an IPS monitor for 5+ years, TN will always feel like a step back for me.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yes, me too.


Compared side by side, the swift looks extremely washed out to me. But like I've said, I'm a long time IPS user.


----------



## Battou62

Yeah I have a IPS sitting next to a TN. The IPS makes the TN's colors look like crap, but the motion on the TN makes the IPS's motion look like crap.


----------



## kalston

I think the Acer is great and all but it's a very small (if you can even call it that) upgrade over a good Swift. Clearly it's not worth it for me, I'd lose some time and money and gain very little plus I kinda hate IPS glow when watching films or playing dark games.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Yeah I have a IPS sitting next to a TN. The IPS makes the TN's colors look like crap, but the motion on the TN makes the IPS's motion look like crap.


Which is what makes this acer the unicorn of monitors. It has both


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> I think the Acer is great and all but it's a very small (if you can even call it that) upgrade over a good Swift. Clearly it's not worth it for me, I'd lose some time and money and gain very little plus I kinda hate IPS glow when watching films or playing dark games.


This acer finally feels like it isn't a huge trade off. That's what sold me. Now owning it, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> thanks for the answer.
> 
> yes 16:9 resolutions seems to work fine with gsync, but only if you enable "scale by aspect ratio" or "scale to fullscreen" in the nvidia settings. If you for example enable "no scaling" option and want to use the 1080p resolution "centered", gsync wont work either.
> 
> It seems like Gsync will only work when the image is filling the the full screen. for example 1080p or 720p centered wont enable gsync. Only when streteched to full screen.
> 
> I dont know if its driver related or monitor related, but I seem to remember that 2560x1280 worked with gsyn on the Asus ROG. I will try an older driver and see if it changes anything.


Ok guys, after trying a driver from July 14, which is 340.52- it turns out that GSYNC works with all sorts of resolutions, also when image is CENTERED.

For example if you select a 1280x720 resolution which is not scaled to the whole screen but "centered", gsync will also work. The monitor shows a 2560x1440 resolution on the OSD.

Its a driver issue it seems like.

The current driver 347.88 only enables gsync if the image is scaled to 16:9 fullscreen. However it also shows the exact resolution that you select in the game, for example 1280x720 will show as exactly this resolution in the monitor OSD.

With the driver 340.52- any resolution you select ingame, the monitor shows 2560x1440 every time. Now I dont care if its a bug or anything else. The bottom line is, the old driver enables gsync with all resolutions, while the new driver limits ppl to using fullscreen resolutions of 16:9 aspect ratio.


----------



## un1b4ll

Asked the ladyfriend to stick around and do her homework at my house so someone will be there to sign for it. It's out for delivery!


----------



## fr33py

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Buy this monitor. Then you give yourself an excuse to grab a second gtx 980 and go SLI. =D Honestly if you can afford $800 for this monitor, you can afford $500 for another GTX 980. Or perhaps less if you buy used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always play with lower graphics settings to maintain 100+ fps with your gtx 980 at this resolution...but that's no fun. Remember that as a very basic rule, if you're getting 144fps at 1080p, for about the same amount of GPU power used, you'd end up at 80fps at 1440p. This is a simplistic way to look at it but should give you a rough idea. And 144Hz/FPS without GSYNC is still going to be much smoother than 80Hz/FPS with GSYNC.


I was not sure if I should go SLI or not. I just bought all brand new parts to build a new PC which includes a single 980 and I just received my shipping notice from New Egg for this monitor. Is the only way to run this monitor at 1440p, 144hz and get appropriate FPS is with running 2 980's in SLI? I've never used SLI and was concerned of reports of some games not functioning properly in SLI.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> I think the Acer is great and all but it's a very small (if you can even call it that) upgrade over a good Swift. Clearly it's not worth it for me, I'd lose some time and money and gain very little plus I kinda hate IPS glow when watching films or playing dark games.


Everyone has personal different ideas of what the monitors are worth to them, and there's nothing wrong with that.

Personally, I like showing off and using my fancy monitors with multiple people - which automatically disqualifies TN panels which are only suitable for the person sitting directly in front of it. It's one of the main reasons I could never justify the ROG Swift for any amount of money. If you never plan to use the monitor with other people in the room, it should be no issue.

And ultimately, this monitor is very similar to the Swift. There really shouldn't be any reason to upgrade if you were satisfied with picking up a Swift in the first place.









(Unless you're extremely bored and spend money for entertainment)


----------



## fr33py

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Ouch, just wait for newegg. They seem to be getting them in somewhat regularly.


I would agree, I back ordered from New Egg on 3/31/2015 and received an order/shipping notice on 4/1/2015.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> It's a really tough call for me. The DVI X-star (aka Qnix) actually has very good response time for an IPS and no input lag. It works just fine for gaming. Mine can also overclock to 120 hz although I normally do not bother because doing so goofs up the gamma and contrast. It's really a trade off of which annoys me more - bad contrast or tearing/motion blur/stuttering. I'm still 50/50.
> 
> 
> 
> If at sub 30% brightness your still having an issue with the acer, I'd rma it and get another.
Click to expand...

If I did RMA it I would not buy another unless there were reports that the IPS glow is atypical (e.g. someone with more than one Predator showing a difference between individual units).


----------



## Praxis123

Just to give everyone an update. I called Acer this morning after they received my bad pixel monitor and they said they would be sending me a new one overnight tonight so I should get it on Friday. I will believe them when I have a tracking number in hand I will let everyone know how the new one turns out when I get it.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgncubswin*
> 
> Signed up just to post on my results. I received my monitor yesterday and got a chance to fool around with it this morning. Zero dead/stuck pixels after several minutes of thorough testing w/ multiple colored backgrounds. No inversion (I briefly owned a Swift so I definitely know what I'm looking for). Small amount of glow/bleed/whatever in the lower-right corner, but hardly noticeable; my Yamakasi has worse glow/bleed/whatever, and it still wasn't that bad, so this is a huge plus for me. I calibrated my monitor with an old i1 Display Pro which still works well enough to get accurate colors, and it looks amazing. I keep the brightness around 23%, but the i1 says 120 cd/m2 is around 18%. I don't have my calibration numbers available at the moment, but I will note that using the standard User and Normal configs created a pretty accurate white point and color, so if you don't feel like spending $100 on a colorimeter, you can still get good results from the defaults and a little tweakng. Or look on eBay for a cheap used one -- you can find a descent colorimeter for ~$40 if you're persistent. This thing was definitely worth the wait and lives up to the hype.


Did you do the poll?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1548614/acer-xb270hu-27-bad-pixel-poll

So far, 35% of the poll takers have at least one bad or stuck pixel.


----------



## Mals

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9674265&CatId=5469

in stock at tiger.. they don't mention G-sync anywhere in their entire product page..? lol


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praxis123*
> 
> Just to give everyone an update. I called Acer this morning after they received my bad pixel monitor and they said they would be sending me a new one overnight tonight so I should get it on Friday. I will believe them when I have a tracking number in hand I will let everyone know how the new one turns out when I get it.


This is awesome. It's totally worth it to exchange if you're getting postage paid and you get it the same week.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> This is awesome. It's totally worth it to exchange if you're getting postage paid and you get it the same week.


Should i exchange mine too? I posted some pics earlier. I'd rather try to fix it if i can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0261.JPG 3401k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_0262.JPG 3580k .JPG file
> 
> 
> I have attached 2 pics of the dead pixels in my monitor. The one on the far right can barely be seen but the first one is a lot more noticeable. Do you guys think this kind of bad pixels can be fixed?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Should i exchange mine too? I posted some pics earlier. I'd rather try to fix it if i can.


I always thought couple of dead/bad pixels weren't bad or noticeable at all... Backlight bleed/glow on the other hand ruins it in dark scenes. But its completely up to you.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Should i exchange mine too? I posted some pics earlier. I'd rather try to fix it if i can.


I wouldn't even think about it. It's irrelevant. I can hardly force myself to notice. Now, a stuck pixel? Yeah, I'd send that back. That would constantly annoy me. Having that red dot just sitting there. Staring at me. Agh.


----------



## Stars

OK guys,

I created a GSYNC driver comparison thread, which I think some of you might be interested in:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549233/nvidia-gsync-driver-comparison-347-88-vs-340-52

maybe some of you can test the older driver too and compare it and see if you notice a difference for you as well.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9674265&CatId=5469
> 
> in stock at tiger.. they don't mention G-sync anywhere in their entire product page..? lol


Hmm...not sure if I should wait for my ShopBLT order and get it for $50 cheaper, or get it on the way now. Does TigerDirect have decent exchange policies or do they go by Acer's suggested dead pixel policy?


----------



## Praxis123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> I wouldn't even think about it. It's irrelevant. I can hardly force myself to notice. Now, a stuck pixel? Yeah, I'd send that back. That would constantly annoy me. Having that red dot just sitting there. Staring at me. Agh.


Yeah I had 1 really bad dead pixel and several "sleepy" or stuck pixels. I tried to live with it but once you notice something like that you can't unsee it, its always there right in the middle of your view.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> I wouldn't even think about it. It's irrelevant. I can hardly force myself to notice. Now, a stuck pixel? Yeah, I'd send that back. That would constantly annoy me. Having that red dot just sitting there. Staring at me. Agh.


Yeah it's not that noticeable, i can only spot it on white background and you need to know where is at in order to see it.
What kind of bad pixel is that? It shows all the colors. It's just a little dark.

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Hmm...not sure if I should wait for my ShopBLT order and get it for $50 cheaper, or get it on the way now. Does TigerDirect have decent exchange policies or do they go by Acer's suggested dead pixel policy?


Does TigerDirect have decent exchange policies or do they go by Acer's suggested dead pixel policy?


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Yeah it's not that noticeable, i can only spot it on white background and you need to know where is at in order to see it.
> What kind of bad pixel is that? It shows all the colors. It's just a little dark.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!


If the pixel is blacked out, it's dead. The subpixels are off. If it's stuck on, you *might* be able to fix it, such as by using some of the programs posted earlier. Yours don't appear to be either.

Sometimes you have what looks like a little grayed out area, almost like a water spot dried under the screen. I've had those on several panels. Honestly, I wouldn't replace yours because then you're in the return gauntlet and might get something with a significant problem. If you don't notice it doing what your doing, why risk it?


----------



## No Nrg

Mine is on the truck for delivery today.

I'm currently sacrificing a goat in the hopes I don't get any pixel issues


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Does TigerDirect have decent exchange policies or do they go by Acer's suggested dead pixel policy?


Seems like they might have the best of the lot, just not sure if it's worth $50. But ShopBLT's is strict as hell.

****, hard to pick...might pull the trigger...$50 extra for peace of mind. Though I'm really hoping I don't have to return anything at all...

EDIT: Damn, Tiger Direct has awful reviews, maybe they aren't worth going for at all.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> This is awesome. It's totally worth it to exchange if you're getting postage paid and you get it the same week.


So I guess their policies aren't as bad as everyone makes them out to be, imagine that....


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Seems like they might have the best of the lot, just not sure if it's worth $50. But ShopBLT's is strict as hell.
> 
> ****, hard to pick...might pull the trigger...$50 extra for peace of mind. Though I'm really hoping I don't have to return anything at all...
> 
> EDIT: Damn, Tiger Direct has awful reviews, maybe they aren't worth going for at all.


I had them refuse to RMA an Ultra power supply back in the day, and it was still under warranty. Stay away IMHO.


----------



## jch2k

Recieved mine yesterday and was able to configure it most of the way. I did the Pixel test via Dead Pixel Buddy and noticed one dead pixel on the far right side of my screen. I played some Mass Effect 3 and Far Cry 4 and didn't notice the bad pixel. I also played some 4k/1440p vids on Youtube and wow this monitor is amazing. It is so fluid and vibrant.




Edit: This is before i ajdusted my monitor.


----------



## Zoulo

I can see that most of the owners of this monitor, report dead/stuck pixels. And i think ACER's policy is really bad for dead pixels.


----------



## Mals

@1440 they are saying 10 dead pixels are acceptable. Do other retailers like Newegg/Amazon have perfect pixel policies?

http://www.acer.co.in/ac/en/IN/content/dead-pixel

This also is for LCD panels... so might not apply?

@Zuolo chances are you're just hearing reports from people who have dead ones.. people who have no dead pixels are too busy gaming


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jch2k*
> 
> Recieved mine yesterday and was able to configure it most of the way. I did the Pixel test via Dead Pixel Buddy and noticed one dead pixel on the far right side of my screen. I played some Mass Effect 3 and Far Cry 4 and didn't notice the bad pixel. I also played some 4k/1440p vids on Youtube and wow this monitor is amazing. It is so fluid and vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is before i ajdusted my monitor.


Did you calibrate it or using the preset settings. I kinda like the preset graphics setting more than the tftcentral's settings as it's more bright. I was so used to the scenery setting of the vg248qe coupled with an icc profile and it's hard for me to use tftcentral's settings.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I had them refuse to RMA an Ultra power supply back in the day, and it was still under warranty. Stay away IMHO.


I feel like they can't refuse an RMA here - they have a hassle-free exchange policy for dead-pixel monitors - or at least people say so. I can't actually find it anywhere on their site...

I'm really tempted to pull the trigger on the TigerDirect because I found a coupon, but I'm still unsure about their policies


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> @1440 they are saying 10 dead pixels are acceptable. Do other retailers like Newegg/Amazon have perfect pixel policies?
> 
> http://www.acer.co.in/ac/en/IN/content/dead-pixel
> 
> This also is for LCD panels... so might not apply?
> 
> *@Zuolo chances are you're just hearing reports from people who have dead ones.. people who have no dead pixels are too busy gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This!


----------



## Mals

@t1337dude what coupon did you find and would you mind sharing? might make me pull the trigger..


----------



## jch2k

I used the TFT Settings. I didn't mind the standard setting, which is what i used for the first hour. I haven't really used the monitor since i've applied the TFT settings. I'll be playing around with the new setting tonight after work.

You can actually use the buttons at the bottom of the monitor to switch between the "Standard" profile settings which is Brightness 50/contrast 50/ gama 2.2/ RGB 50/50/50 or you can switch to the User settings (which is what i copied from TFT). You can also set it as Energy Saver or Movie.

Edit: I will end up calibrating it with a device, but need to let my credit card cool off after building a new rig and getting a new monitor.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> @1440 they are saying 10 dead pixels are acceptable. Do other retailers like Newegg/Amazon have perfect pixel policies?
> 
> http://www.acer.co.in/ac/en/IN/content/dead-pixel
> 
> This also is for LCD panels... so might not apply?
> 
> @Zuolo chances are you're just hearing reports from people who have dead ones.. people who have no dead pixels are too busy gaming


lol
hopefully


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Thanks for your review of the calibration process. Where on the web can I find a good, self-contained, tutorial leading me through what you did here with the i1 Display 3 + HCFR + white LED spectral correction file? I'm interested in learning more about display calibration.


It is actually pretty easy. I install xRite's i1 Profilier and then install HCFR.

When creating a new measurement file in HCFR you select white LED as the display type (not a meter calibration).

Then run a 10 or 20 point scan on the gray scale after changing the OSD options to tune the white point. This way you can see how the change effects the entire range of brightness instead of only 100% white, this display has very flat RGB levels so there is little change with brightness, unlike many monitors. You can also use it to see what changes with brightness, contrast, or other setting. HCFR is quite nice for evaluating a monitor and it is pretty easy to use. The guides I have found are pretty out of date.


----------



## Thoth420

Mine arrived. About to go home and hook her up.....hoping 0 dead pixel.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Mine arrived. About to go home and hook her up.....hoping 0 dead pixel.


Congrats. When you do make sure to check in with the club thread now open and members list coming.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jch2k*
> 
> Recieved mine yesterday and was able to configure it most of the way. I did the Pixel test via Dead Pixel Buddy and noticed one dead pixel on the far right side of my screen. I played some Mass Effect 3 and Far Cry 4 and didn't notice the bad pixel. I also played some 4k/1440p vids on Youtube and wow this monitor is amazing. It is so fluid and vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is before i ajdusted my monitor.


Don't want to be the Debbie Downer but that 2nd pic looks horrible, glow or bleed whatever you want to call it is pretty bad, especially lower right corner. You must be @100% brightness? Hopefully adjustments/calibration can fix that









@QuantomPion ... If your ingame glow/bleed looks like jch2k's I'd have to RMA it or stick with the X-Star @120Hz!


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> @t1337dude what coupon did you find and would you mind sharing? might make me pull the trigger..


I used the $20 coupon here. It's supposed to be already expired. Seems to be a discrepancy of sorts because afterwards it said that it was processing an order of $819.99, despite my order confirmation invoice and the grand total upon the final purchase click saying I'd be charged for 799.99. (The coupon basically makes it free shipping, is all).

I really don't want to take any risks - ShopBLT is going by Acer's policy, and that's interesting because Acer seems to have given exceptions to their own dead pixel policy. The idea of opening up my monitor and counting 12 dead pixels and not being able to return it would be awful.


----------



## Rayman1968

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> Here's a stupid question.... at night I leave my computer on but turn the monitor off. When I do this with the Acer, within an hour or so it turns itself back on. Anyone know if there's a way to disable this?


Anyone have any insight as to why the monitor is turning itself on? Anyone else experience this?

It seems rather odd.


----------



## Praxis123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> Anyone have any insight as to why the monitor is turning itself on? Anyone else experience this?
> 
> It seems rather odd.


As sexy as this monitor is how are you expecting it not to turn itself on (I kid I kid....)

I had no issue with the monitor turning itself on or off with out instructions from my computer or me pushing the off button.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> So what happens to the monitors with dead/stuck pixels when they get returned? Can they actually be fixed? Or do they get sold as B-stock? Or worse yet, sold as new hoping the next customer is less fussy?


My educated guess is that they form the stock for RMA replacements in the future.


----------



## Oncoguitar

I know this isn't the place for this, but I thought this was interesting - the answer to why G-Sync over Freesync is still the superior technology.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkrJU5d2RfA


----------



## jcde7ago

Owners Club list is up...please fill it out!

goo.gl/forms/f11auCv0tU


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Has anyone ever gotten a monitor replaced with another model from Best Buy while covered under a 4 year replacement plan?

I haven't decided anything, but the inversion on my Swift, while very minor, is still a nuisance. It's an awesome monitor, when there's nothing else like it, but when the alternative option has no inversion issues and a nice fluid image in motion, versus the artifacts on the swift, I'd rather get my grands worth and go for the alternate option. The viewing angles also hurt this screen for me. Better colors to boot. I don't use 3d, or ULMB. I can live with the ugly stand, and bezel. It really seems like it's up to whether BB will have them, and will be willing to replace my Swift with one or not.


----------



## jch2k

@TomCatV : Yeah, that was with 100% brightness. I have yet to test with the new settings from TFT. I'll try some Far Cry4, ME3, Dead Space 3 when i get home.


----------



## Ricey20

So called Acer about my monitor today. I have to say Acer's support seems pretty good. Since they're out of stock for exchanges, they waived the restock fee and will be paying shipping back and will be calling me when they get an idea of when they'll get another shipment.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Don't want to be the Debbie Downer but that 2nd pic looks horrible, glow or bleed whatever you want to call it is pretty bad, especially lower right corner. You must be @100% brightness? Hopefully adjustments/calibration can fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @QuantomPion ... If your ingame glow/bleed looks like jch2k's I'd have to RMA it or stick with the X-Star @120Hz!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I used the $20 coupon here. It's supposed to be already expired. Seems to be a discrepancy of sorts because afterwards it said that it was processing an order of $819.99, despite my order confirmation invoice and the grand total upon the final purchase click saying I'd be charged for 799.99. (The coupon basically makes it free shipping, is all).
> 
> I really don't want to take any risks - ShopBLT is going by Acer's policy, and that's interesting because Acer seems to have given exceptions to their own dead pixel policy. The idea of opening up my monitor and counting 12 dead pixels and not being able to return it would be awful.


I purchased a monitor from tigerdirect.ca, had one dead pixel. Had to send them pictures and photo ID and stuff, but eventually they gave me a refund and I purchased it in store and purchased the 3 year coverage for an extra $15. I think the extra coverage for this monitor is around $100 but it covers everything, including if your cat knocks it over and it explodes..haha
Also keep all of the packaging, they were annoyed that I had thrown out the Styrofoam.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Did you drop the brightness down to below 30%?


Isnt the glow from the panel itself? Brightness setting shoudnt affect it at all.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> The color banding particularly in diablo 3 drove me nuts on the swift. I just have to face the fact after owning an IPS monitor for 5+ years, TN will always feel like a step back for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Compared side by side, the swift looks extremely washed out to me. But like I've said, I'm a long time IPS user.


Are you sure the color banding in Diablo 3 is due to the TN panel on the Swift? I usually see color banding in dark places, like the night sky in Far Cry 3, but I always assume it is game related. The reality is that I suffer from OCD and find myself looking for it at all times. It drives me nuts too. Don't you see color banding in the same places on the Acer?

Btw, are you keeping your Swift?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Isnt the glow from the panel itself? Brightness setting shoudnt affect it at all.


Turning the backlight up makes everything brighter in my experience.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Are you sure the color banding in Diablo 3 is due to the TN panel on the Swift? I usually see color banding in dark places, like the night sky in Far Cry 3, but I always assume it is game related. The reality is that I suffer from OCD and find myself looking for it at all times. It drives me nuts too. Don't you see color banding in the same places on the Acer?
> 
> Btw, are you keeping your Swift?


Yes, color banding shows up when in dark caves and theres an offplay area that is very dark. You can see banding in these areas with the swift, or at least I could. I can't see it on either of my IPS panels. COULD be a calibration thing.

No I packed the swift up and sent it on back.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Are you sure the color banding in Diablo 3 is due to the TN panel on the Swift? I usually see color banding in dark places, like the night sky in Far Cry 3, but I always assume it is game related. The reality is that I suffer from OCD and find myself looking for it at all times. It drives me nuts too. Don't you see color banding in the same places on the Acer?


I did some banding tests on my Acer (and Swift) with some good gradient test images (10-bit gradients that fade in and out, it is a worse case test for banding) and I didn't see any, really very impressive quality. My Swift shows minor banding in that test in dark shades. Many many games, and even blurays, have banding and these well calibrated displays can make it more obvious.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> It is actually pretty easy. I install xRite's i1 Profilier and then install HCFR.
> 
> When creating a new measurement file in HCFR you select white LED as the display type (not a meter calibration).
> 
> Then run a 10 or 20 point scan on the gray scale after changing the OSD options to tune the white point. This way you can see how the change effects the entire range of brightness instead of only 100% white, this display has very flat RGB levels so there is little change with brightness, unlike many monitors. You can also use it to see what changes with brightness, contrast, or other setting. HCFR is quite nice for evaluating a monitor and it is pretty easy to use. The guides I have found are pretty out of date.


It seems pretty easy, yes. I'll try it out when I get myself a X-Rite i1 Display Pro. Thank you! +Rep


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> I purchased a monitor from tigerdirect.ca, had one dead pixel. Had to send them pictures and photo ID and stuff, but eventually they gave me a refund and I purchased it in store and purchased the 3 year coverage for an extra $15. I think the extra coverage for this monitor is around $100 but it covers everything, including if your cat knocks it over and it explodes..haha
> Also keep all of the packaging, they were annoyed that I had thrown out the Styrofoam.


Thanks, I appreciate the advice









I know I'm a round or two behind everyone else but I'm excited for my shipment.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Yes, color banding shows up when in dark caves and theres an offplay area that is very dark. You can see banding in these areas with the swift, or at least I could. I can't see it on either of my IPS panels. COULD be a calibration thing.
> 
> No I packed the swift up and sent it on back.


I usually see it in dark skies or in fog/smoke elements. I can also see it on my IPS TV, but there it is nowhere near as obvious as on the Swift.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I did some banding tests on my Acer (and Swift) with some good gradient test images (10-bit gradients that fade in and out, it is a worse case test for banding) and I didn't see any, really very impressive quality. My Swift shows minor banding in that test in dark shades. *Many many games, and even blurays, have banding and these well calibrated displays can make it more obvious.*


That's what I think is happening, because I can notice the banding on other displays, despite being less obvious than on the Swift. Nevertheless, my Swift shows some banding in the darker shades of the gradient in the EIZO Monitor test.


----------



## skywalker99

I would take better blacks any day over over-saturated colours...but I'm plasma man rather than led









I've had rog swift for nearly 6 months and have been very happy with it....until it developed a fault (blurry text). I'm on 1080p 60hz ips now until I get a replacement (asus or acer) and it seems like I went back in time


----------



## zappatappa

Just wanted to chime in on the conversation regarding dead pixels - I just had my XB270HU arrive today and it unfortunately has dead pixels in 4 locations so far.

Please see this imgur album for proof, keeping in mind the photos were taken on a less than stellar phone camera.

Rather disappointing given how excellent it is otherwise. They're too glaring to overlook, especially at such a premium price. I'm upgrading from an old 23'' TN panel that cost far less and had no such issues.

That having been said, CDW seems absolutely top-notch when it comes to their customer service from start to finish. No questions asked, shipping costs covered for an exchange, far better than Acer's standard and abysmal dead pixel policy. Hoping that I am luckier with this next panel, as I built a computer with this panel in mind.


----------



## skywalker99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> *Acer XB270HU vs Asus ROG Swift PG278Q*
> 
> I now own both but intend to keep only one due to my setup.
> 
> Ok. My Acer arrived early this morning (Ordered direct from Acer). Using the TFT ICC profile and settings. No dead pixels that I can see. Definitely has the lower right "glow" in darker scenes as previously reported by others. This leads me to my first comparisons of the things I personally consider priority issues...
> 
> *DARK SCENES*: Asus. If you play games with dark scenes, the Asus PG278Q will dominate here. The Asus renders blacks as well as old CRT monitors. Very good with lots of detail. No backlight bleed on my Asus.
> 
> The Acer XB270HU doesn't render dark scenes as well as the Asus. That "glow" in the lower right is there and hides details. If I tilt the screen back and to the left a little, the glow is reduced. I tried various brightness settings from 20 up to 50 and it really has little effect on the glow. The glow remains. Raising the brightness only allowed for a little more detail to show up in the scene and I found 50 to be my choice area of brightness while testing in a night scene in Dying Light. 50 also looks good to my eyes on the desktop. This same "glow" vanishes on the desktop and in regular brighter game scenes.
> 
> *CLARITY / COLOR*: Acer. Whenever I have iTunes open and look at the text toward the bottom on my Swift, the text appears grey and washed out. On the Acer, the text is sharp and appears easy to read. I blame this primarily on the angles and the TN panel limitation of the Swift. Again, the Acer has no problem here. Also on the Swift, with Word open try a right click to bring up the context menu and look toward the bottom of the screen. Same problem...hard to read. The Acer, again, no problem. Overall, text is very sharp on the Acer. Less film grain effect from the coating and a plus here.
> 
> *INVERSION ISSUE*: Acer. The Asus has pixel inversion. I noticed it the first day I got it after trying a game. The Acer has none of this. Period.
> 
> Bottom line here is that I need to make a decision regarding the importance of the darker game scenes. Asus wins by far here. However, it seems that the Acer dominates everywhere else including G-Sync rendering without those Inversion Artifacts that I and other Swift owners have seen.
> 
> Hope this helps address a few of the concerns of owners of the Swift now interested in the Acer.


I would take better blacks any day over over-saturated colours...but I'm plasma man rather than led wink.gif

I've had rog swift for nearly 6 months and have been very happy with it....until it developed a fault (blurry text). I'm on 1080p 60hz ips now until I get a replacement (asus or acer) and it seems like I went back in time smile.gif


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jch2k*
> 
> Recieved mine yesterday and was able to configure it most of the way. I did the Pixel test via Dead Pixel Buddy and noticed one dead pixel on the far right side of my screen. I played some Mass Effect 3 and Far Cry 4 and didn't notice the bad pixel. I also played some 4k/1440p vids on Youtube and wow this monitor is amazing. It is so fluid and vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is before i ajdusted my monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to be the Debbie Downer but that 2nd pic looks horrible, glow or bleed whatever you want to call it is pretty bad, especially lower right corner. You must be @100% brightness? Hopefully adjustments/calibration can fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @QuantomPion ... If your ingame glow/bleed looks like jch2k's I'd have to RMA it or stick with the X-Star @120Hz!
Click to expand...

Yeah I am seriously considering it, I will RMA it if there are other people that say they have no IPS glow although I suspect it is not a defect and is just characteristic of this panel type. I've seen other IPS monitors with similarly bad glow. I may end up waiting on Samsung to come out with a g-sync PLS panel like my QNIX









Again, not saying this panel is bad per se, it's just that I've been spoiled by the quality of the QNIX. If price wasn't as concern I'd stick with the Acer but based on its cost I think it is not worth the trade off for me.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappatappa*
> 
> Just wanted to chime in on the conversation regarding dead pixels - I just had my XB270HU arrive today and it unfortunately has dead pixels in 4 locations so far.
> 
> Please see this imgur album for proof, keeping in mind the photos were taken on a less than stellar phone camera.
> 
> Rather disappointing given how excellent it is otherwise. They're too glaring to overlook, especially at such a premium price. I'm upgrading from an old 23'' TN panel that cost far less and had no such issues.
> 
> That having been said, CDW seems absolutely top-notch when it comes to their customer service from start to finish. No questions asked, shipping costs covered for an exchange, far better than Acer's standard and abysmal dead pixel policy. Hoping that I am luckier with this next panel, as I built a computer with this panel in mind.


Looks like the same thing someone described as dirt in the panel earlier.


----------



## Thoth420

What pray tell is this?
MacGruber duck tape on an 800 dollar display....anyone? 

Also here proof


----------



## HBizzle

I tried to get a date for when Amazon itself will be selling these and their customer service people were still unable to provide one. Womp womp.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What pray tell is this?
> MacGruber duck tape on an 800 dollar display....anyone?
> 
> Also here proof


Dafuq? I'll have to check mine when I get in, pretty sure I didn't see anything like that. Is the black on the right side tape? or the white?


----------



## Thoth420

Thanks man please do.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> I know this isn't the place for this, but I thought this was interesting - the answer to why G-Sync over Freesync is still the superior technology.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkrJU5d2RfA


Cool vid, Thanks.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What pray tell is this? MacGruber duck tape on an 800 dollar display....anyone?


That tape is on all monitors that have a free-floating box underneath the plastic shell, whether it's a $200 monitor or $1000 monitor. Check out the de-bezel threads. All the monitors have that tape, it just usually can't be seen when the plastic shell is in place. For example, here's a VG248QE without the plastic shell showing the tape:


----------



## cnwinger

Figured I would give this a try, since my thread didn't get any replies:

Need some help here - can anyone tell me how to connect a PS4 to this monitor? Right now i'm stuck playing Bloodborne in 1680x1050 without bars. it's gross.

I purchased this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ENH915G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

but that didn't work - no signal. Looks like it is for displayport signals only.

I tried to turn off HDCP int he PS4 settings, no luck.

Is this even possible? Is there a different adapter that converts HDMI singal -> Displayport monitor? Why the hell didn't this monitor just come with an HDMI port.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnwinger*
> 
> Figured I would give this a try, since my thread didn't get any replies:
> 
> Need some help here - can anyone tell me how to connect a PS4 to this monitor? Right now i'm stuck playing Bloodborne in 1680x1050 without bars. it's gross.
> 
> I purchased this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ENH915G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> but that didn't work - no signal. Looks like it is for displayport signals only.
> 
> I tried to turn off HDCP int he PS4 settings, no luck.
> 
> Is this even possible? Is there a different adapter that converts HDMI singal -> Displayport monitor? Why the hell didn't this monitor just come with an HDMI port.


HDMI port doesn't have the ability for variable Hz like Displayport which is why it wasn't included. That adapter says it's for Displayport 1.1 and I *think* the monitor's is 1.2, but I'm not sure if that's the reason why it wouldn't work.


----------



## apocke

I just got my new monitor and the problem is I can set it to full resolution but I can't change my refresh rate from 24Hz. I'm currently connect to it with my laptop which has a mini-diplayport. I'm using http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Gold-Plated-DisplayPort/dp/B00917TOOQ to connect to the default DisplayPort cable that came with the monitor. Is the connector at fault or am I missing any setting?? Is there a way to change it in the OSD settings of the monitor?? I'm panicking guys help!!


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Turning the backlight up makes everything brighter in my experience.


That's the main issue i have with my monitor, i would like to get it brighter. I have the asus vg248qe next to it in the scenery preset with an icc profile and when i move a picture to it from the xb i can't help it but admit i like it better on the asus. By the way i'm also a little colorblind so brightness is more important to me than colors lol.

Forgot to ask you where can i find the backlight option you mentioned on the xb?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> That tape is on all monitors that have a free-floating box underneath the plastic shell, whether it's a $200 monitor or $1000 monitor. Check out the de-bezel threads. All the monitors have that tape, it just usually can't be seen when the plastic shell is in place. For example, here's a VG248QE without the plastic shell showing the tape:


Thanks I have never seen it visible on any of the panels I have ever tried. I feel much better...


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> That's the main issue i have with my monitor, i would like to get it brighter. I have the asus vg248qe next to it in the scenery preset with an icc profile and when i move a picture to it from the xb i can't help it but admit i like it better on the asus. By the way i'm also a little colorblind so brightness is more important to me than colors lol.
> 
> Forgot to ask you where can i find the backlight option you mentioned on the xb?


just the brightness.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apocke*
> 
> I just got my new monitor and the problem is I can set it to full resolution but I can't change my refresh rate from 24Hz. I'm currently connect to it with my laptop which has a mini-diplayport. I'm using http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Gold-Plated-DisplayPort/dp/B00917TOOQ to connect to the default DisplayPort cable that came with the monitor. Is the connector at fault or am I missing any setting?? Is there a way to change it in the OSD settings of the monitor?? I'm panicking guys help!!


I'm not sure if that cable is causing you to be unable to raise the refresh rate past 24Hz (because that's really low) but I have heard multiple times that 25foot displayport cables can't do [email protected] so maybe the monitor is just being ultraconservative and sticking to that low refresh. I would try a shorter DP cable, 15 foot should work but no longer.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> *Acer XB270HU vs Asus ROG Swift PG278Q*
> 
> I now own both but intend to keep only one due to my setup.
> 
> Ok. My Acer arrived early this morning (Ordered direct from Acer). Using the TFT ICC profile and settings. No dead pixels that I can see. Definitely has the lower right "glow" in darker scenes as previously reported by others. This leads me to my first comparisons of the things I personally consider priority issues...
> 
> *DARK SCENES*: Asus. If you play games with dark scenes, the Asus PG278Q will dominate here. The Asus renders blacks as well as old CRT monitors. Very good with lots of detail. No backlight bleed on my Asus.
> 
> The Acer XB270HU doesn't render dark scenes as well as the Asus. That "glow" in the lower right is there and hides details. If I tilt the screen back and to the left a little, the glow is reduced. I tried various brightness settings from 20 up to 50 and it really has little effect on the glow. The glow remains. Raising the brightness only allowed for a little more detail to show up in the scene and I found 50 to be my choice area of brightness while testing in a night scene in Dying Light. 50 also looks good to my eyes on the desktop. This same "glow" vanishes on the desktop and in regular brighter game scenes.
> 
> *CLARITY / COLOR*: Acer. Whenever I have iTunes open and look at the text toward the bottom on my Swift, the text appears grey and washed out. On the Acer, the text is sharp and appears easy to read. I blame this primarily on the angles and the TN panel limitation of the Swift. Again, the Acer has no problem here. Also on the Swift, with Word open try a right click to bring up the context menu and look toward the bottom of the screen. Same problem...hard to read. The Acer, again, no problem. Overall, text is very sharp on the Acer. Less film grain effect from the coating and a plus here.
> 
> *INVERSION ISSUE*: Acer. The Asus has pixel inversion. I noticed it the first day I got it after trying a game. The Acer has none of this. Period.
> 
> Bottom line here is that I need to make a decision regarding the importance of the darker game scenes. Asus wins by far here. However, it seems that the Acer dominates everywhere else including G-Sync rendering without those Inversion Artifacts that I and other Swift owners have seen.
> 
> Hope this helps address a few of the concerns of owners of the Swift now interested in the Acer.


I really wish a company would make a 120Hz MVA panel. It has the best blacks and contrast levels of any major panel type, the only problem is they are the slowest panel type and thus so far have never been able to get above 60 because of the slowness. But if someone has been able to solve the IPS speed issue and get us to 144Hz then hopefully someone could figure out the MVA speed issue too. Even though I already bought this Acer, Id buy a new monitor that was exactly the same but with an MVA panel in a heartbeat.


----------



## Thoth420

YAY! NO dead pixels....backlight bleed in full black is bearable and hey.....No cloud in the middle if my display! Cursory impression: Amazing!


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yayno dead pixels....backlight bleed in full black is bearable and hey.....No cloud in the middle if my display! Cursory impression: Amazing!


Congrats







No dead pixels is something to be happy about for sure.

Does anyone here know if the difference in input lag is perceptible compared to a Dell U2412M?


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> YAY! NO dead pixels....backlight bleed in full black is bearable and hey.....No cloud in the middle if my display! Cursory impression: Amazing!


Awesome! Mines at home waiting for me. It's getting a workout tonight! Hope it looks good.


----------



## freality

FWIW I have the XB270H (TN 1080p), and it also has a much more pronounced backlight glow in the bottom-right corner. Perhaps something just inherent in their current gsync display panel design contributes to the artifact (who knows, maybe even due to the physical relation of the gsync ICB itself and the panel). I also tried the Philips version (272G5DYEB), and the panel looked exactly the same (clearly oem...didn't like the power brick, and it was shaky allowing 144Hz with my 15' DP cable, so I kept the Acer which has been pretty great in that regard). I do use the silly 3D vision for my Batman and fighting games (must admit, looks pretty great), so gotta pass on the IPS for now and see what the XR341CK brings.

I have to play with some bias/ambient light for best contrast & black floor effect, otherwise it does distract in dark scenes. This is indeed tricky with 3D since you're already starting with a dimmer picture.


----------



## overvolted

Can some more folks with experience using the ROG Swift or other 1ms 144hz TN Panels comment on the motion blur of the XB270HU?


----------



## Nitemare3219

For some of you complaining about dead pixels, as stated by other members, most of you are wrong. The pixels aren't the issue but it is some type of dirt/dust within the display, or an issue with the AG coating possibly.

At any rate, I am posting here as a B326HK (32" 4K IPS) Acer owner and have the SAME ISSUE. It seems obvious to me this is a problem in the production facility as it is not specific to your monitors.

I circled the two areas. The lower area is more prominent than the top, and they are only visible on light backgrounds.



Close-up of area, sub-pixels obviously but covered with something (dirt?)



Even closer... sub-pixels obviously working, but you can no longer see the dirt as the light is too bright.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm a round or two behind everyone else but I'm excited for my shipment.


That story was from a Benq, but I dealt with tigerdirect directly, and I'm in canada; which also buts me a round or thirty behind even you since there really aren't any retailers that are offering it yet, except CDW which i've never heard of


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Can some more folks with experience using the ROG Swift or other 1ms 144hz TN Panels comment on the motion blur of the XB270HU?


I haven't noticed anymore motion blur at 144hz


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Can some more folks with experience using the ROG Swift or other 1ms 144hz TN Panels comment on the motion blur of the XB270HU?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed anymore motion blur at 144hz
Click to expand...

I just spent some time trying to see a difference using Blur Buster's moving photo test. There might be a tiny bit more motion blur on the Acer but if there is I cannot be sure. 144Hz on the Acer looks very clear. I can definitely tell the improvement in motion blur moving from 100 Hz to 144 Hz on the XB270HU.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I haven't noticed anymore motion blur at 144hz


Sure there motion blur at 144hz, you might just not know what zero motion blur looks like. ULMB 100hz @ a locked 100fps will have far less motion blur than regular 144hz.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sure there motion blur at 144hz, you might just not know what zero motion blur looks like. ULMB 100hz @ a locked 100fps will have far less motion blur than regular 144hz.


he was comparing it to the rog swift, I do not notice anymore motion blur on this monitor compared to that one.

And I rolled with a 21' sony trinitron monitor for a long time. I know what no motion blur looks like.


----------



## Swolern

So which Glossy enthusiast is going to be the first one to de-matte this beast!!! I know the matte finish is pretty light, but i just wonder what it would look like with pure gloss goodness.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> he was comparing it to the rog swift, I do not notice anymore motion blur on this monitor compared to that one.
> 
> And I rolled with a 21' sony trinitron monitor for a long time. I know what no motion blur looks like.


Ah, my bad.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So which Glossy enthusiast is going to be the first one to de-matte this beast!!! I know the matte finish is pretty light, but i just wonder what it would look like with pure gloss goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, my bad.


I'm in a totally light controlled space, with no lighting behind me, so glossy would be perfect!!!! Calling VEGA, we need you!


----------



## Neb9

I don't want to look though allot of pages, but judging from what is being said this monitor has been released?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Can some more folks with experience using the ROG Swift or other 1ms 144hz TN Panels comment on the motion blur of the XB270HU?


Perfectly fine in BF4 in comparison to the Swift. Deus Ex HR as well....haven't tested out any other first person games yet. No racing games...sorry.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'll be perfectly honest, I used to think the same way; after having owned a Spyder4Pro for a long time now, I could never do without calibrating my monitors ever again. Ghetto calibrating it will never come close to the accuracy of a Colorimeter, and that's not an exaggeration by any means. Just ask any professional photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fairly straightforward, but you can also watch some YouTube vids on this. Basically, there are specific target values for Gamma, White Point, Brightness, etc that you aim for, and the software even asks what kind of settings your display can change/support via its osd (so if you can change gamma, brightness, color, temp, etc on your monitor, or only brightness, the software can compensate). The colorimeter (Spyder4Pro in my case) hangs over your monitor and measures color accuracy and white/black levels, brightness, etc, over the course of a few tests, and asks you to adjust things accordingly based on the target values so that it's really accurate. After about 10 minutes of testing and tuning (mostly automatically on its own), it basically spits out a profile that is automatically loaded into both Windows and a LUT (look-up table) that's loaded straight to the GPU to make sure your calibration settings are in effect.
> 
> Even if games or programs override your settings, the software will automatically load the LUT to the GPU to keep everything calibrated (you can set this in increments of minutes, hours, or even only load the LUT once on start up and never again unless you manually choose to reload your calibration after, say, a game changes it).
> 
> I'd have to say that a colorimeter is one of the best investments i've ever made; the color reproduction and calibration accuracy of one can never be matched by just eye-balling a monitor and using something else as a basis for comparison, period. Well worth the cost (although I just looked and the S4Pro is $169 on Amazon, I bought mine for $89). No two of the same monitors (even the same make/model) are really ever the same, so using, say, plain .icc profiles from Windows pulled from someone else's calibration will probably never look the same on your monitor as it does applied on the monitor of the person whom the .icc profile was pulled from.
> 
> The first thing i'll be doing to my XB270HUs once they arrive and are powered on is throwing my Spyder4Pro on 'em and getting them calibrated.


Great post!

However, there are a few things I need to mention.

The Spyder4 series all use the same sensor, as far as we know. That goes for the Spyder4Express, the Spyder4Pro, the Spyder4TV, and the Spyder4Elite. The difference is in the bundled software. Considering software like dispcalGUI, relying on the fantastic ArgyllCMS libraries, is so incredibly useful, with both being free and open-source, there's little incentive to pay for bundled software other than hand-holding, particularly when we're not dealing with very expensive spectrometers that might require some specialized expensive proprietary software in some particular scenario to produce proper results. dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS can be used across all the sensors they support across different brands. I bought the Spyder4Express then the i1 Display Pro especially since they're supported by these software packages.

Which brings me to my next point. The i1 Display Pro is generally a better sensor than the Spyder4. It's more accurate, more consistent (I have found that the i1DP gives me the same results every time if I'm calibrating the same monitor for the same settings after period of time in which the monitor has not drifted visibly yet), quite (a lot) faster, and can measure black and low IRE gray levels properly while the Spyder4 cannot (and is much much faster when it comes to measuring low IRE). Contrast Ratio results produced by any of the Spyder4 packages are inaccurate and should not be taken into consideration. The i1DP also has less variance between samples, is smaller, mounts better on the screen, can be mounted on a tripod (the Spyder4Express cannot) for easier projector calibration, can measure ambient light through the use of its diffuser on top of the lens, etc...

My recommendation is usually one of two:

1) Go for the Spyder4Express if you're on a budget and want good color calibration, since the Spyder4 is still a very good sensor. That packages nets you the same sensor used in the more expensive packages for ~$80-100, which is really great compared to the price of the monitors, TVs, and projectors it will be calibrating combined (can go up beyond $1k in a flash).

2) Go for the i1DP, if you want the best results while staying below $500 (where the Discus and other colorimeters start competing - beyond $1k usually).

For either choice, go for dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS, and use HCFR for checking your results. Fantastic combination.

I own both sensors. Got the Spyder4Express in 2012 and i1DP in 2014 and my personal experience reflects what I have stated above.

As for applying color profiles for games that reset the graphics card LUT, you might want to try my Color Sustainer and compare the two. I'd be really interested in a comparison. I had the Spyder software but eventually ended up uninstalling it after using dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS. It sometimes didn't load my profiles at startup for some strange reason, but it did please me when I suddenly saw the colors in BF3 change and the green color of the grass pop. Good times...


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> Great post!
> 
> However, there are a few things I need to mention.
> 
> The Spyder4 series all use the same sensor, as far as we know. That goes for the Spyder4Express, the Spyder4Pro, the Spyder4TV, and the Spyder4Elite. The difference is in the bundled software. Considering software like dispcalGUI, relying on the fantastic ArgyllCMS libraries, is so incredibly useful, with both being free and open-source, there's little incentive to pay for bundled software other than hand-holding, particularly when we're not dealing with very expensive spectrometers that might require some specialized expensive proprietary software in some particular scenario to produce proper results. dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS can be used across all the sensors they support across different brands. I bought the Spyder4Express then the i1 Display Pro especially since they're supported by these software packages.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point. The i1 Display Pro is generally a better sensor than the Spyder4. It's more accurate, more consistent (I have found that the i1DP gives me the same results every time if I'm calibrating the same monitor for the same settings after period of time in which the monitor has not drifted visibly yet), quite (a lot) faster, and can measure black and low IRE gray levels properly while the Spyder4 cannot (and is much much faster when it comes to measuring low IRE). Contrast Ratio results produced by any of the Spyder4 packages are inaccurate and should not be taken into consideration. The i1DP also has less variance between samples, is smaller, mounts better on the screen, can be mounted on a tripod (the Spyder4Express cannot) for easier projector calibration, can measure ambient light through the use of its diffuser on top of the lens, etc...
> 
> My recommendation is usually one of two:
> 
> 1) Go for the Spyder4Express if you're on a budget and want good color calibration, since the Spyder4 is still a very good sensor. That packages nets you the same sensor used in the more expensive packages for ~$80-100, which is really great compared to the price of the monitors, TVs, and projectors it will be calibrating combined (can go up beyond $1k in a flash).
> 
> 2) Go for the i1DP, if you want the best results while staying below $500 (where the Discus and other colorimeters start competing - beyond $1k usually).
> 
> For either choice, go for dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS, and use HCFR for checking your results. Fantastic combination.
> 
> I own both sensors. Got the Spyder4Express in 2012 and i1DP in 2014 and my personal experience reflects what I have stated above.
> 
> As for applying color profiles for games that reset the graphics card LUT, you might want to try my Color Sustainer and compare the two. I'd be really interested in a comparison. I had the Spyder software but eventually ended up uninstalling it after using dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS. It sometimes didn't load my profiles at startup for some strange reason, but it did please me when I suddenly saw the colors in BF3 change and the green color of the grass pop. Good times...


Two great posts.







happen to know of a good tutorial that shows use of the alternate software? I ordered an express that will be here Saturday.


----------



## QuantumPion

Here's a comparison between the Acer and my X-Star. I'll probably end up returning my Acer just because the X-Star has spoiled me with its awesome colors and contrast. The Acer is nice, but not worth the $800 price tag when the X-star is better overall minus the g-sync.


----------



## The Prodigy

Just got off work and mine was waiting for me! Works great so far, no dead/stuck pixels that I can see as of yet.


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats to all with monitors rolling in. We've got an owners club now. Be sure to list yourselves.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Here's a comparison between the Acer and my X-Star. I'll probably end up returning my Acer just because the X-Star has spoiled me with its awesome colors and contrast. The Acer is nice, but not worth the $800 price tag when the X-star is better overall minus the g-sync.


My 1-1.5 year old X-star had really weird contrast/brightness splotches around the panel (mostly right side) and banding issues when I left it oce'd to 120hz 24/7. It was really visible in white and gray background. It didn't start until quite a few months in and got worse over time. Others had the issue in ocn qnix/x-star club too. I wonder if they fixed it in later batches.

It looked like this except there were additional regions that developed over time mostly in the upper right side of the screen and until almost the entire right side had multiple patches with banding issues on the left side. I eventually went back to my Overlord (and tried to get an Acer any way I could)because although the contrast was worse, at least it didn't have this anomaly.


Anyway, Newegg had the Acer on backorder again a minute ago.


----------



## halibut

Did Amazon itself ever actually have these in stock? I've been watching the page pretty closely and have only seen 3rd party sellers. Really would like to have the Amazon return policy...


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halibut*
> 
> Did Amazon itself ever actually have these in stock? I've been watching the page pretty closely and have only seen 3rd party sellers. Really would like to have the Amazon return policy...


Same, from what a previous poster has said, Amazon wont be getting them until mid-late April. So far they have not had any stock themselves.


----------



## Qwixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker99*
> 
> I would take better blacks any day over over-saturated colours...but I'm plasma man rather than led wink.gif
> 
> I've had rog swift for nearly 6 months and have been very happy with it....until it developed a fault (blurry text). I'm on 1080p 60hz ips now until I get a replacement (asus or acer) and it seems like I went back in time smile.gif


I got rid of the rog swift I tried because the black levels couldn't compare to my VP2770. I am trying the xb270hu because I suspect that it will be much closer since it's ips too.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> I got rid of the rog swift I tried because the black levels couldn't compare to my VP2770. I am trying the xb270hu because I suspect that it will be much closer since it's ips too.


It will, but calibrated will be much closer.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Same, from what a previous poster has said, Amazon wont be getting them until mid-late April. So far they have not had any stock themselves.


I spoke to an Amazon rep before I ordered from their third party. He said if the third party gave me any issues about the pixels, Amazon would put the customer first and do the return. Sold.


----------



## koc6

This thread moves like rocket, cant catch guys


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnwinger*
> 
> Figured I would give this a try, since my thread didn't get any replies:
> 
> Need some help here - can anyone tell me how to connect a PS4 to this monitor? Right now i'm stuck playing Bloodborne in 1680x1050 without bars. it's gross.
> 
> I purchased this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ENH915G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> but that didn't work - no signal. Looks like it is for displayport signals only.
> 
> I tried to turn off HDCP int he PS4 settings, no luck.
> 
> Is this even possible? Is there a different adapter that converts HDMI singal -> Displayport monitor? Why the hell didn't this monitor just come with an HDMI port.


I would like to know this as well. I don't want 2 monitors - one for my pc, one for my ps4. Anyone know?

The research I've done seems to indicate you need an 'active converter,' so I was thinking of trying this, but it's apparently a POS and also, it's expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-HDMI2DP-DisplayPort-Active-Converter/dp/B004I6IYSM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## apocke

PLayed with mine for a few hours now. Have been using the TFT icc profile and settings. So far it looks cool. The light bleed at bottom right is kinda noticeable. It can get irritating when watching movies with a lot of dark scenes like Interstellar. It almost looks as though the bleed is from the LED light but I high doubt that. There is a dull light from the top right as well. The other corner has some but they are not easy to notice. Other than that, this monitor is pretty great. I'm still not sure how much of dark screens I have my daily usage. I hope there is some way to lower this apparent bleed.


----------



## porath

@cnwinger @insidius

might i recommend using an HDMI capture device instead? it's more expensive, but WAY better, imo. here's the one i recommend:

http://www.amazon.com/AVerMedia-Recorder-CV710-ExtremeCap-U3/dp/B00G9QTUVE

when you disable HDCP on the ps4, everything works great at 1080p60, and the game runs in a window on your desktop (using a program that deals with capture devices, like OBS, VLC, MPC,) so you can switch back to doing something on your pc instantly instead of waiting for the monitor to switch over.

note that as of now, this device is the ONLY one that does 1080p60 in a "lossless" way without adding significant input lag, or costing $500+. and also, it requires certain usb 3.0 chipsets, which are listed here:

http://gamerzone.avermedia.com/game_capture/extremecap_u3

under "specification"

edit: if you have any questions about how this works, i'll try to answer them.


----------



## hornetfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> I spoke to an Amazon rep before I ordered from their third party. He said if the third party gave me any issues about the pixels, Amazon would put the customer first and do the return. Sold.


I bought an Acer refurb 4K from Amazon a while back through Acer Outlet. It was a lemon and they tried to replace it with a monitor worth 1/4 the price of the 4K. I opened a ticket through Amazon's A to Z program and had a refund in 48 hours. It's good for the first 90 days. Acer jerked me around until they heard from Amazon and then it was "yessir, yessir, your refund right here sir". That's why I'm waiting on a good deal on Amazon.

But Amazon will go to bat for you against third party vendors if you buy through them. A to Z program.


----------



## Rikuo

Current calibration response:
Black level = 0.1233 cd/m^2
50% level = 29.83 cd/m^2
White level = 135.36 cd/m^2
Aprox. gamma = 2.18
Contrast ratio = 1098:1
White chromaticity coordinates 0.3141, 0.3291
White Correlated Color Temperature = 6429K, DE 2K to locus = 3.8
White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 6430K, DE 2K to locus = 1.0
White Visual Color Temperature = 6299K, DE 2K to locus = 3.6
White Visual Daylight Temperature = 6463K, DE 2K to locus = 1.0

Played around with Dispcalgui a bit. Not sure if i set everything right...

Anyone with a bit more knowledge about this want to take a look & lmk if i calibrated it properly?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Current calibration response:
> Black level = 0.1233 cd/m^2
> 50% level = 29.83 cd/m^2
> White level = 135.36 cd/m^2
> Aprox. gamma = 2.18
> Contrast ratio = 1098:1
> White chromaticity coordinates 0.3141, 0.3291
> White Correlated Color Temperature = 6429K, DE 2K to locus = 3.8
> White Correlated Daylight Temperature = 6430K, DE 2K to locus = 1.0
> White Visual Color Temperature = 6299K, DE 2K to locus = 3.6
> White Visual Daylight Temperature = 6463K, DE 2K to locus = 1.0
> 
> Played around with Dispcalgui a bit. Not sure if i set everything right...
> 
> Anyone with a bit more knowledge about this want to take a look & lmk if i calibrated it properly?


That doesn't look like a great calibration to me, not terrible but not excellent. I think you would get better results if you first adjusted the Red, Green, and Blue in the monitors OSD using your meter to judge which colors to turn down (don't go above 50). You can get the measurements with HCFR, use "measure gray scale" and look at the "RGB Levels" chart.

I also noticed an improvement in the relative gamma curves for red, green, and blue by setting contrast to 49. Red was more similar to green and blue making it easier to get a very low dE grayscale using the OSD. At contrast = 50 red bumps up a little more right at 100% white so you either get a bit warm at 100% white or everything below 100% is a bit cyan. On the order of 1 point in red.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Here's a comparison between the Acer and my X-Star. I'll probably end up returning my Acer just because the X-Star has spoiled me with its awesome colors and contrast. The Acer is nice, but not worth the $800 price tag when the X-star is better overall minus the g-sync.


Based purely on the pics it looks like a fairly small difference, or at least not enough to convince me to buy an X-Star instead of the Acer. The glow does seem to diminish the contrast a little bit - but usually from what I've seen, pictures really exaggerate the effect.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Why doesn't this monitor support Nvidia 3D vision? Could it be related to the IPS tech of the panel?


----------



## Stars

The only "ISSUE" im having with 144hz monitors is that I quickly realize that having a higher refresh rate would be even ALOT BETTER.

Yes the difference between 60 hz and 144hz is quite big, but especially in FPS games when you turn left/right pretty fast, it could be more fluid. (the objects that move horizontally while you're turning)

Ideally I think 250-300hz would be the optimal refresh rate for fps games, which would result in 4ms or less per frame. The difference above 300hz wouldnt be really visible IMO.

Now sure, the current graphics cards cannot deliver that many fps in recent games and with the trend of 4k resolution it will be even harder to deliver 300fps, but thats another thing. And things like SLI can help with that a little.

For example when I play older games like Deus Ex: HR or Borderlands, which my GFX maintains more than 144fps most of the time, I realize the picture could look more fluid, especially when turning rather fast, objects in the background could move more fluid.

But hey, at least we finally got something like Gsync/Adaptive Sync after all and lcd monitors with 100+ hz.... So there is some progress and I cant complain.

But if I could get a 27" 4k OLED monitor with GS/AS and 300 hz, that would be the ultimate goal. Assuming we had graphics cards that could deliver 4k resolution with 300fps as an SLI setup or smth...


----------



## porath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Why doesn't this monitor support Nvidia 3D vision? Could it be related to the IPS tech of the panel?


in a way. the response times are not fast enough for ULMB in 120hz. that's why ULMB is limited to 100hz. nvidia 3d vision requires 120hz, and while this monitor does support 144hz refresh rate, they're assuming that you're not going to be completely changing every pixel on every refresh (which is what 3d vision does.) because the response time is just a little bit too slow for this, acer decided to simply not support 3d vision. i wouldn't be surprised if there is eventually a custom EDID that allows you to enable it, but i also wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't look that good.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Here's a comparison between the Acer and my X-Star. I'll probably end up returning my Acer just because the X-Star has spoiled me with its awesome colors and contrast. The Acer is nice, but not worth the $800 price tag when the X-star is better overall minus the g-sync.
> 
> 
> 
> Based purely on the pics it looks like a fairly small difference, or at least not enough to convince me to buy an X-Star instead of the Acer. The glow does seem to diminish the contrast a little bit - but usually from what I've seen, pictures really exaggerate the effect.
Click to expand...

In this case the pictures diminish the problem, they were taken in a lit room in daytime. There is a very noticeable glow around the edges and corners of the Acer. I'd pick and keep the Acer if I didn't already have the X-star though.


----------



## Gryz

I had backlight bleeding. Called my webshop (CoolBlue.nl) on Tuesday afternoon. Got an RMA approved. The CoolBlue employee assured me over the phone that he reserved one new monitor to send to me. As soon as they received my first monitor. I sent my monitor on Wednesday. They received it on Thursday. They checked the box on Friday morning.

Today (Friday afternoon) I got an email that I'm getting my money back. The XB270HU is sold out. And they apparently didn't keep one separate for me. I'll have to wait 2 weeks now.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> I had backlight bleeding. Called my webshop (CoolBlue.nl) on Tuesday afternoon. Got an RMA approved. The CoolBlue employee assured me over the phone that he reserved one new monitor to send to me. As soon as they received my first monitor. I sent my monitor on Wednesday. They received it on Thursday. They checked the box on Friday morning.
> 
> Today (Friday afternoon) I got an email that I'm getting my money back. The XB270HU is sold out. And they apparently didn't keep one separate for me. I'll have to wait 2 weeks now.


Hope they refunded the shipping back atleast


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> Great post!
> 
> However, there are a few things I need to mention.
> 
> The Spyder4 series all use the same sensor, as far as we know. That goes for the Spyder4Express, the Spyder4Pro, the Spyder4TV, and the Spyder4Elite. The difference is in the bundled software. Considering software like dispcalGUI, relying on the fantastic ArgyllCMS libraries, is so incredibly useful, with both being free and open-source, there's little incentive to pay for bundled software other than hand-holding, particularly when we're not dealing with very expensive spectrometers that might require some specialized expensive proprietary software in some particular scenario to produce proper results. dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS can be used across all the sensors they support across different brands. I bought the Spyder4Express then the i1 Display Pro especially since they're supported by these software packages.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point. The i1 Display Pro is generally a better sensor than the Spyder4. It's more accurate, more consistent (I have found that the i1DP gives me the same results every time if I'm calibrating the same monitor for the same settings after period of time in which the monitor has not drifted visibly yet), quite (a lot) faster, and can measure black and low IRE gray levels properly while the Spyder4 cannot (and is much much faster when it comes to measuring low IRE). Contrast Ratio results produced by any of the Spyder4 packages are inaccurate and should not be taken into consideration. The i1DP also has less variance between samples, is smaller, mounts better on the screen, can be mounted on a tripod (the Spyder4Express cannot) for easier projector calibration, can measure ambient light through the use of its diffuser on top of the lens, etc...
> 
> My recommendation is usually one of two:
> 
> 1) Go for the Spyder4Express if you're on a budget and want good color calibration, since the Spyder4 is still a very good sensor. That packages nets you the same sensor used in the more expensive packages for ~$80-100, which is really great compared to the price of the monitors, TVs, and projectors it will be calibrating combined (can go up beyond $1k in a flash).
> 
> 2) Go for the i1DP, if you want the best results while staying below $500 (where the Discus and other colorimeters start competing - beyond $1k usually).
> 
> For either choice, go for dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS, and use HCFR for checking your results. Fantastic combination.
> 
> I own both sensors. Got the Spyder4Express in 2012 and i1DP in 2014 and my personal experience reflects what I have stated above.
> 
> As for applying color profiles for games that reset the graphics card LUT, you might want to try my Color Sustainer and compare the two. I'd be really interested in a comparison. I had the Spyder software but eventually ended up uninstalling it after using dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS. It sometimes didn't load my profiles at startup for some strange reason, but it did please me when I suddenly saw the colors in BF3 change and the green color of the grass pop. Good times...


Would those programs support the new Spyder5Express coming out in 4 days from now? Id rather buy the new model with it being so close, but would need good software to support it of course.


----------



## aaronjb

Placed my order today from PCMall. I expect that it will take a few weeks to arrive. I'm anxiously awaiting a chance to compare this to my ROG SWIFT.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Hope they refunded the shipping back atleast


The better webshops use a service called "reply number". When sending a package, you address it to the reply-number, and then drop it off at the post office. Shipping cost are then paid by the owner of the reply-number, not by the sender. Very convenient.

I checked the availability of the XB270HU on their website. I'm pretty sure they still have one or a few yesterday. I was just too late.







Anyway, I should get a new monitor before GTA V releases. That'll be the next new big game I'll be playing. I'm using my old Asus VE278Q now. Terrible. I've calibrated it with my new Spyder 4 Pro. It's a lot better than it was before. But when compared to the XB270HU, it makes me cry.


----------



## bajer29

*I posted this in the owners club as well:*

Just thought I'd let everyone know how crappy Newegg "packaged" the monitor. It could have been much worse... but why is it so difficult to send it out in another box like Acer did?

Luckily there was no physical damage to the monitor itself.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Zoulo

Acer doesn't ''cover'' zero dead pixels, it's BS to give 750 euros and have dead/stuck pixels..


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoulo*
> 
> Acer doesn't ''cover'' zero dead pixels, it's BS to give 750 euros and have dead/stuck pixels..


You mention euros, so I assume you live in Europe.

In the European Union, there is a general rule that when you buy an item online in a webshop, you have the right to return it for a full refund within 14 days. Without giving a reason. Just because you changed your mind, and want your money back. It's called the "cooling off period". And it should apply to all EU-memberstates.
http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/shopping/shopping-abroad/returning-unwanted-goods/index_en.htm

I called my webshop before purchasing my XB270HU. And I explained Acer's pixel-warranty. They said I should ignore that. And I can always use the cooloff-period. They even encouraged me to just try the monitor, and just return it if I didn't like it.

Some webshops might let you pay the cost of returning a product. But some of them (like the webshop where I ordered my XB270HU) will also pay for return shipping. Some items can only be returned unopened. E.g. when you buy software, and register the license, you can not return the software. I also bought a Spyder 4 Pro this week. Installed it yesterday evening. And now I learn that the Spyder 5 will be released next week. As I used the software, and registered it, I can't return my Spyder 4 Pro now.







But in most cases, the 14 day cooloff-period should be very helpful.


----------



## un1b4ll

Oh my dreamy goodness. Mine has three lazy pixels, I reckon I'll try to give them a bit of exercise, but it's not a big deal.

THIS is the monitor I've been waiting for. Sweet baby Jesus. I can't say anything that hasn't already been said, just wow.


----------



## Zoulo

I live in Greece and i'm thinking about buying the monitor from alternate.de(If they send to Greece) so i'm skeptical about the warranty..


----------



## Praxis123

So my replacement monitor is on a fedex truck and should be here in the next half hour. I will let everyone know if I have better luck with this one.


----------



## Battou62

Are these monitors in stock anywhere?


----------



## QuantumPion

Weird, I plugged my Acer in again today to try it out some more, and now I have a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen. It absolutely was not there two days ago and it is definitely a dead pixel, not a smudge or anything. I've never seen that happen before.


----------



## porath

imo, the tftcentral pursuit camera tests don't really show you what ULMB will look like on this monitor. it has a green background, and the problem mainly manifests itself when you have really high contrast between edges. i made a video to demonstrate what i'm talking about:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByzB4GixHPHnc1UwREphRHNQdHM&authuser=0

anytime you have a bright object panning on a black background, you're going to see a major ghosting effect. (is this called ghosting? or cross talk? i don't know)

for some games, this doesn't matter that much, but item labels in path of exile are all white text on a black background, so i don't think i can use ulmb in that game.

anyway, figured some of you might like to know this. let me know if you have any other questions.

edit: i attempted to make a video of what it looks like in path of exile. it's quite difficult to control the character and also track something on screen with the camera at the same time, but i think i got it toward the end









https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByzB4GixHPHnaGtwblZWa2t1TU0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## gavros777

Just bought a spyder4pro too. what's the difference with the 5?
Should i return it?


----------



## Praxis123

Well I am very happy to report this new one looks perfect, not dead or stuck pixels, backlight bleed is minimal and no other issues that I have seen so far. This is just after a few min of setting it up and making sure everything turned on right, I will let everyone know if it develops any issues over the next day or two.


----------



## EniGma1987

Ill be honest here, I love the features this monitor has and all that, but it seems like there are a LOT more people complaining about dead or stuck pixels about this monitor than other brands of monitors. So it seems like Acer's reputation for being a cheaper lower quality brand has stayed with them yet again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Just bought a spyder4pro too. what's the difference with the 5?
> Should i return it?


Unknown, the official website does not even list or hint about a Spyder5. Amazon however lists the Spyder5 series as being released on April 7th. They seem to be significantly more expensive, but that is to be expected with a brand new released product


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porath*
> 
> imo, the tftcentral pursuit camera tests don't really show you what ULMB will look like on this monitor. it has a green background, and the problem mainly manifests itself when you have really high contrast between edges. i made a video to demonstrate what i'm talking about:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByzB4GixHPHnc1UwREphRHNQdHM&authuser=0
> 
> anytime you have a bright object panning on a black background, you're going to see a major ghosting effect. (is this called ghosting? or cross talk? i don't know)
> 
> for some games, this doesn't matter that much, but item labels in path of exile are all white text on a black background, so i don't think i can use ulmb in that game.
> 
> anyway, figured some of you might like to know this. let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> edit: i attempted to make a video of what it looks like in path of exile. it's quite difficult to control the character and also track something on screen with the camera at the same time, but i think i got it toward the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByzB4GixHPHnaGtwblZWa2t1TU0/view?usp=sharing


Yeah, it is called Strobe Crosstalk: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=238

This effect is very noticeable on the Swift even on the desktop.


----------



## porath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yeah, it is called Strobe Crosstalk: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=238
> 
> This effect is very noticeable on the Swift even on the desktop.


somehow i don't remember noticing this effect on the VG248QE with lightboost. not sure if i'm just misremembering or what.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitemare3219*
> 
> For some of you complaining about dead pixels, as stated by other members, most of you are wrong. The pixels aren't the issue but it is some type of dirt/dust within the display, or an issue with the AG coating possibly.
> 
> At any rate, I am posting here as a B326HK (32" 4K IPS) Acer owner and have the SAME ISSUE. It seems obvious to me this is a problem in the production facility as it is not specific to your monitors.
> 
> I circled the two areas. The lower area is more prominent than the top, and they are only visible on light backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of area, sub-pixels obviously but covered with something (dirt?)
> 
> 
> 
> Even closer... sub-pixels obviously working, but you can no longer see the dirt as the light is too bright.


Should people with dirty pixels exchange their monitors or keep them?
If i was to return it only to receive another one with dirty pixels i'd rather keep it.


----------



## kanttii

I just ordered this monitor. Can't wait to get it.. The retailer says they'll start shipping on 20.4. so I hope they do! This is THE monitor I've been waiting for YEARS. I got a BenQ G2320HDB TN panel monitor now (bought in 2009 January after getting frustrated that we didn't have any good ones here) that's okay..but it's TN, it has horrible backlight bleeding, viewing angles are bad, response times feel slow.. I overclocked it to 67hz and the difference is very small but noticeable.

I heard some people have had bad pixels and BLB/IPS Glow. According to one poll on forums it seems to vary. I hope mine doesn't have either, or if there has to be glow/blb, the least amount possible.. Working on dark graphics isn't nice with those. Thanks guys for your comments, it sounds like Acer is doing a LOT better with monitors than it does with computers...or are they better with these?


----------



## BuzzinDSM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Ill be honest here, I love the features this monitor has and all that, but it seems like there are a LOT more people complaining about dead or stuck pixels about this monitor than other brands of monitors. So it seems like Acer's reputation for being a cheaper lower quality brand has stayed with them yet again.


Go back to any big monitor release and you'll see the same thing.


----------



## No Nrg

I got mine and set it up yesterday. Came packed in a big box with plenty of packing material. Hats off to you Acer for not shipping it in just the retail box.









I calibrated it using TFTCentral's settings and icc profile. Ran all the pixel screen tests and have zero dead or stuck pixels, basically pixel perfect.

I have the screen running at 25% brightness and have almost non-existent backlight bleed using a black background. The panel is basically flawless.

This screen blows me away, it's simply the best picture I've seen on a computer monitor. G-sync is really a eye opening experience, I don't think I could ever go back.


----------



## Nitemare3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Should people with dirty pixels exchange their monitors or keep them?
> If i was to return it only to receive another one with dirty pixels i'd rather keep it.


Up to you... depends on how widespread of an issue this is.

For me, at 4K, it is hard to notice in normal use. In gaming I practically never see it, because it's only prevalent on white backgrounds. If I, or anyone else, were to return ours for another, would the replacement be worse or have actual dead/stuck pixels?

I am not going to pay $1000 for a display and have a stupid issue like this. I purchased mine local and will go swap it out. If that is bad too, I'll try Amazon. If Acer still can't get it right, they lose my business.


----------



## PieceMaker42

I received this, the red dots are my doing showing it isn't dead pixels and the line moves in relation to those red pixels depending if I look from the top or bottom.

From Bottom

From top


It was damaged at some point, I believe assembly since the mark is not on the outside(cannot feel it). Acer told me to pound sand since it ain't dead pixels. I am now contacting the supplier (NextWarehouse), but they charge $200 for restocking fees and they may tell me to f off as well. I am really at a loss of what to do.

Is it possible to replace that part of the screen by hand?


----------



## Zoulo

It looks like ACER's support is crap.


----------



## Northstar

Wow... I would love to get one of these monitors as well!


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieceMaker42*
> 
> I received this, the red dots are my doing showing it isn't dead pixels and the line moves in relation to those red pixels depending if I look from the top or bottom.
> 
> From Bottom
> 
> From top
> 
> 
> It was damaged at some point, I believe assembly since the mark is not on the outside(cannot feel it). Acer told me to pound sand since it ain't dead pixels. I am now contacting the supplier (NextWarehouse), but they charge $200 for restocking fees and they may tell me to f off as well. I am really at a loss of what to do.
> 
> Is it possible to replace that part of the screen by hand?


Can you exchange it based on lightbleed or any other imperfections you can find in the monitor?
Or dead pixels is the only way?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Looks like a lot of these XB270HU monitors are arriving with dead or stuck pixels.







The yellow glow is normal, it's even advertised in the box.


----------



## PieceMaker42

I don't have a dark enough room until tonight to test BLB, right now it seems fine in the daylight. I don't think I have a way around this if they don't want to fix this issue.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Can you exchange it based on lightbleed or any other imperfections you can find in the monitor?
> Or dead pixels is the only way?


Just tell em it intermittently shuts off. They can't test for it, and I doubt they'll call you a liar.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Just tell em it intermittently shuts off. They can't test for it, and I doubt they'll call you a liar.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PieceMaker42*
> 
> I don't have a dark enough room until tonight to test BLB, right now it seems fine in the daylight. I don't think I have a way around this if they don't want to fix this issue.


*BACKLIGHT BLEED UPDATE*

I must say, I had reported that the backlight bleed was rather high in an earlier post comparing this with the ROG Swift.

While that is still true when comparing the two, I have taken the advise of other users and lowered brightness to 24 also per TFT's recommendations and allowed myself some time to get used to it.

Next, when playing games set in the dark (Dying Light / The Evil Within) I simply moved my chair back a little and raised the monitor about two inches. Your results may vary, but in doing this I found an acceptable level of backlight bleed on those lower corners and was no longer as distracted as before. Still not as clear (in blacks) as the ROG Swift, but much better. Just my nickels worth.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzzinDSM*
> 
> Go back to any big monitor release and you'll see the same thing.


While this is true, these monitors are definitely from a cheap brand. The entire housing is too flexible, the buttons aren't well built, there is dirt in the panels, common backlight bleed, the stand wobbles a bit when I type, and the power LED is terrible. The OSD is slow and clumsy and all its settings reset if you unplug it. These are great panels and I love my monitor but I still do not think of Acer as a quality brand based on my experience.

I was much more impressed by the quality of the design and build when I got my Swift. I happened to be lucky and I got a very good Swift so I never experienced any of the quality issues surrounding it but even the best Acer XB270HU ever made will not be that good of a monitor, in terms of build quality and design. Of course, by providing an amazing picture with 144 Hz IPS and G-sync I am willing to forgive most of its build quality and design issues.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> he was comparing it to the rog swift, I do not notice anymore motion blur on this monitor compared to that one.
> 
> *And I rolled with a 21' sony trinitron monitor for a long time. I know what no motion blur looks like*.


LoL ... Your "cred" just went through the roof w/me ... +R








My all time favorite ... W900 @85Hz ...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So which Glossy enthusiast is going to be the first one to de-matte this beast!!! I know the matte finish is pretty light, but i just wonder what it would look like with pure gloss goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I'm in a totally light controlled space, with no lighting behind me, so glossy would be perfect!!!! Calling VEGA, we need you!
Click to expand...

HeeHee ... Didn't take you long to miss/wonder how good this would look in Glossy?
Happened to me a few times and like you that is the curse/bane of a true glossy enthusiast!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> Great post!
> 
> However, there are a few things I need to mention.
> 
> The Spyder4 series all use the same sensor, as far as we know. That goes for the Spyder4Express, the Spyder4Pro, the Spyder4TV, and the Spyder4Elite. The difference is in the bundled software. Considering software like dispcalGUI, relying on the fantastic ArgyllCMS libraries, is so incredibly useful, with both being free and open-source, there's little incentive to pay for bundled software other than hand-holding, particularly when we're not dealing with very expensive spectrometers that might require some specialized expensive proprietary software in some particular scenario to produce proper results. dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS can be used across all the sensors they support across different brands. I bought the Spyder4Express then the i1 Display Pro especially since they're supported by these software packages.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point. The i1 Display Pro is generally a better sensor than the Spyder4. It's more accurate, more consistent (I have found that the i1DP gives me the same results every time if I'm calibrating the same monitor for the same settings after period of time in which the monitor has not drifted visibly yet), quite (a lot) faster, and can measure black and low IRE gray levels properly while the Spyder4 cannot (and is much much faster when it comes to measuring low IRE). Contrast Ratio results produced by any of the Spyder4 packages are inaccurate and should not be taken into consideration. The i1DP also has less variance between samples, is smaller, mounts better on the screen, can be mounted on a tripod (the Spyder4Express cannot) for easier projector calibration, can measure ambient light through the use of its diffuser on top of the lens, etc...
> 
> My recommendation is usually one of two:
> 
> 1) Go for the Spyder4Express if you're on a budget and want good color calibration, since the Spyder4 is still a very good sensor. That packages nets you the same sensor used in the more expensive packages for ~$80-100, which is really great compared to the price of the monitors, TVs, and projectors it will be calibrating combined (can go up beyond $1k in a flash).
> 
> 2) Go for the i1DP, if you want the best results while staying below $500 (where the Discus and other colorimeters start competing - beyond $1k usually).
> 
> For either choice, go for dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS, and use HCFR for checking your results. Fantastic combination.
> 
> I own both sensors. Got the Spyder4Express in 2012 and i1DP in 2014 and my personal experience reflects what I have stated above.
> 
> As for applying color profiles for games that reset the graphics card LUT, you might want to try my Color Sustainer and compare the two. I'd be really interested in a comparison. I had the Spyder software but eventually ended up uninstalling it after using dispcalGUI + ArgyllCMS. It sometimes didn't load my profiles at startup for some strange reason, but it did please me when I suddenly saw the colors in BF3 change and the green color of the grass pop. Good times...


2 very nice posts! ... +R's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Here's a comparison between the Acer and my X-Star. I'll probably end up returning my Acer just because the X-Star has spoiled me with its awesome colors and contrast. The Acer is nice, but not worth the $800 price tag when the X-star is better overall minus the g-sync.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's obvious to me yours is excessive, I do think you got an unusually bad monitor w/glow ... I occasionally saw this very problem with the Cat2B and to a lesser extent the QNIX. I know you tried the tft settings/ICC profile so a professional calibration is your last shot to get it as good as it can be before RMA/Refund. Your experience and a few others confirms for me I need to have a "hands-on" / local buying experience much like the Swift ... is patience really a virtue


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Yes the difference between 60 hz and 144hz is quite big, but especially in FPS games when you turn left/right pretty fast, it could be more fluid. (the objects that move horizontally while you're turning)
> 
> Ideally I think 250-300hz would be the optimal refresh rate for fps games, which would result in 4ms or less per frame. The difference above 300hz wouldnt be really visible IMO.


I believe we can tell improvements in motion blur all the way up to and past 500 Hz, of course backlight flickering can improve this a lot without needing crazy high frame rates.

Are you sure your issue is raw frame rate or is your game engine simply not providing evenly timed frames? 120+ Hz should look very smooth using G-sync assuming the game engine and everything else can keep the frames regularly spaced and timed.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I believe we can tell improvements in motion blur all the way up to and past 500 Hz, of course backlight flickering can improve this a lot without needing crazy high frame rates.
> 
> Are you sure your issue is raw frame rate or is your game engine simply not providing evenly timed frames? 120+ Hz should look very smooth using G-sync assuming the game engine and everything else can keep the frames regularly spaced and timed.


Maybe he's comparing it to real life in which case, yes, there is still a very long way to go









I still chuckle when thinking of the people (rare these days) saying the eye can only see 24 or 30fps (or even 60)


----------



## Thoth420

Sorry for the crude picture...my apt is a vampires lair this its max daytime lighting...also terrible samsung phone cam. My setup though and being a noob petty proud of it. Moreso now with this display


----------



## BuzzinDSM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> While this is true, these monitors are definitely from a cheap brand. The entire housing is too flexible, the buttons aren't well built, there is dirt in the panels, common backlight bleed, the stand wobbles a bit when I type, and the power LED is terrible. The OSD is slow and clumsy and all its settings reset if you unplug it. These are great panels and I love my monitor but I still do not think of Acer as a quality brand based on my experience.


See, that's how different each person views a product.

I have no dirt in the panel that I can see
The buttons are a little cheap. I went in made some adjustments and now I'll probably touch them once a year.
My monitor doesn't wobble but my desk is secure. If I pound on the stand with my hand it shakes just a little.
The power LED matches my mouse light and is no where I normally look
I didn't notice that the housing was flexible

I thought I would test out the monitor shake.I'm actually knocking on the stand at one point. Excuse the poor video quality





If I had a complaint it's that they didn't include the USB 3 cable and the other cable could be longer.


----------



## BehindTimes

Well, mine arrived and was not impressed. It looks like there was tons of dirt which got in the panel for a couple pretty big blotches (and others which look like dead pixels, but probably just dirt). Also, there's one area it looks like a piece of hair got in the panel.

I mean, I love the features of this monitor, but the quality is incredibly subpar. I'm wondering whether to try the exchange game for another panel lottery, or just return it and wait for a more reputable company to put out a similar monitor.


----------



## Thoth420

My desk is goliath. Ikea Galant and I dealt with Korean wobblefest monitors. Neither this nor the Swifts wobble.
I had to jump on my desk to get a shake...


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> Well, mine arrived and was not impressed. It looks like there was tons of dirt which got in the panel for a couple pretty big blotches (and others which look like dead pixels, but probably just dirt). Also, there's one area it looks like a piece of hair got in the panel.
> 
> I mean, I love the features of this monitor, but the quality is incredibly subpar. I'm wondering whether to try the exchange game for another panel lottery, or just return it and wait for a more reputable company to put out a similar monitor.


I would exchange it. Plenty of people have perfect panels.


----------



## Green345

Ordered from Antonline through Amazon 2 days ago and already got my monitor. Was super excited, until I turned the thing on.

It has extraordinary backlight bleed and an off center panel to the point that there is this strange, bowing backlight bleed around the right bezel. My only issues are on the right side of the monitor, but man are they issues. Anyone had any experience with returns to Antonline?

Check out some pics:


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Green345*
> 
> Ordered from Antonline through Amazon 2 days ago and already got my monitor. Was super excited, until I turned the thing on.
> 
> It has extraordinary backlight bleed and an off center panel to the point that there is this strange, bowing backlight bleed around the right bezel. My only issues are on the right side of the monitor, but man are they issues. Anyone had any experience with returns to Antonline?
> 
> Check out some pics:


That is GOD awful... a moment of silence please.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Green345*
> 
> Ordered from Antonline through Amazon 2 days ago and already got my monitor. Was super excited, until I turned the thing on.
> 
> It has extraordinary backlight bleed and an off center panel to the point that there is this strange, bowing backlight bleed around the right bezel. My only issues are on the right side of the monitor, but man are they issues. Anyone had any experience with returns to Antonline?
> 
> Check out some pics:


that looks like it was dropped.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I would exchange it. Plenty of people have perfect panels.


My idea of a perfect panel would be the lowest amount of bleed and glow. I can live with a couple dead or stuck pixels. With that said mine has 1 dead pixel and ips glow


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> My idea of a perfect panel would be the lowest amount of bleed and glow. I can live with a couple dead or stuck pixels. With that said mine has 1 dead pixel and ips glow


Once you lower the brightness to a normal amount most of the "Bleeding" goes away.

Problem is people are running the panel at > 40% brightness and complaining about bleeding. It's kinda misleading imo.


----------



## michaelius

Anyone tested ULMB mode ? Is it usable despite being only 100Hz?


----------



## Green345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> that looks like it was dropped.


You know, I thought the same thing. But the housing is really sound. The box was not damaged at all. Styrofoam in the box was perfect.

I totally agree it looks dropped, but there is no other sign of damage anywhere.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Green345*
> 
> Ordered from Antonline through Amazon 2 days ago and already got my monitor. Was super excited, until I turned the thing on.
> 
> It has extraordinary backlight bleed and an off center panel to the point that there is this strange, bowing backlight bleed around the right bezel. My only issues are on the right side of the monitor, but man are they issues. Anyone had any experience with returns to Antonline?
> 
> Check out some pics:


Woah!


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> that looks like it was dropped.


Dropped, kicked, stood on, and maybe thrown over a fence.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Green345*
> 
> You know, I thought the same thing. But the housing is really sound. The box was not damaged at all. Styrofoam in the box was perfect.
> 
> I totally agree it looks dropped, but there is no other sign of damage anywhere.


Impact may have not damaged the box.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Green345*
> 
> Ordered from Antonline through Amazon 2 days ago and already got my monitor. Was super excited, until I turned the thing on.
> 
> It has extraordinary backlight bleed and an off center panel to the point that there is this strange, bowing backlight bleed around the right bezel. My only issues are on the right side of the monitor, but man are they issues. Anyone had any experience with returns to Antonline?
> 
> Check out some pics:


Looks more like there are either screws missing in the frame or a couple screws were done too tight and warped the plastic frame around that area. QNix had that problem a lot.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> My desk is goliath. Ikea Galant and I dealt with Korean wobblefest monitors. Neither this nor the Swifts wobble.
> I had to jump on my desk to get a shake...


Mine shakes, but its just because i use a very ****ty glass desk. Really need to upgrade the desk soon.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Anyone tested ULMB mode ? Is it usable despite being only 100Hz?


I have used ULMB on this monitor, it still works very well at 100 Hz. It is much clearer than 144 Hz without ULMB and it looks pretty much the same as my Swift with 120 Hz ULMB, maybe even better. It has similar motion blur (minimal) and there are less overdrive artifacts.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Looks more like there are either screws missing in the frame or a couple screws were done too tight and warped the plastic frame around that area. QNix had that problem a lot.


maybe back a few of the screws out a bit?


----------



## gavros777

Just talked to acer store reps about my monitor. After 1 hour of calling technical support and back to acer store they decided to issue me a full refund even when i told them i would like a replacement.
So where do you guys suggest me to rebuy this monitor from? cough... acer store?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> The better webshops use a service called "reply number". When sending a package, you address it to the reply-number, and then drop it off at the post office. Shipping cost are then paid by the owner of the reply-number, not by the sender. Very convenient.
> 
> I checked the availability of the XB270HU on their website. I'm pretty sure they still have one or a few yesterday. I was just too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I should get a new monitor before GTA V releases. That'll be the next new big game I'll be playing. I'm using my old Asus VE278Q now. Terrible. I've calibrated it with my new Spyder 4 Pro. It's a lot better than it was before. But when compared to the XB270HU, it makes me cry.


Interesting. Someone mentioned Tiger Direct, from where I ordered, that they were unwilling to pay return shipping on an item they returned.

But from their website...
"Yes, TigerDirect.com does pay the return shipping cost for defective merchandise. We are responsible for product defects. When you send the item back to TigerDirect.com, we will also replace the item and ship the replacement to you at no charge."

I guess if my monitor has dead pixels, it just comes down to me having to argue for it being defective so they'll pay the back shipping.







One thing I'm prepared for after reading this thread is having to send the thing back at least once. Seems a lot of people have been getting unlucky.


----------



## Oncoguitar

A quick Google search didn't help me on this question, but are any other display makers considering using this panel (Au Optronics AHVA 144 Hz) in one of their monitors, or will this be the only monitor of its type and aspect ratio?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Just talked to acer store reps about my monitor. After 1 hour of calling technical support and back to acer store they decided to issue me a full refund even when i told them i would like a replacement.
> So where do you guys suggest me to rebuy this monitor from? cough... acer store?


Newegg or amazon.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> A quick Google search didn't help me on this question, but are any other display makers considering using this panel (Au Optronics AHVA 144 Hz) in one of their monitors, or will this be the only monitor of its type and aspect ratio?


I assume so but nothing has been announced. The Asus MG279Q is close at 1440p IPS 120 Hz with FreeSync.


----------



## emsj86

Ok now that more people have and tried this monitor. Honest opinion should I get another 780 to sli and buy a qnix or should I get this monitor and worry about a gpu later. (The gu I have now is a watercooled 780 oc at 1300mhz). Sorry if I'm wasting anyone's time just so on the fence and some swaying one one or the there would help


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Newegg or amazon.


i've read that new egg makes you pay for return shipping plus i've heard stories of restocking fees, is that true?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> i've read that new egg makes you pay for return shipping plus i've heard stories of restocking fees, is that true?


I've had newegg reimburse me for return shipping before. Not every time. If there's a defect with the product they won't charge you a restocking fee or they'll waive it if you call.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Ok now that more people have and tried this monitor. Honest opinion should I get another 780 to sli and buy a qnix or should I get this monitor and worry about a gpu later. (The gu I have now is a watercooled 780 oc at 1300mhz). Sorry if I'm wasting anyone's time just so on the fence and some swaying one one or the there would help


I think G sync is a better bet for long run gaming; there will be GPU's in the future that will be able to max 1440p at 144 hz, so go with the G sync monitor until that happens, and who know, you might be able to pick up another 780 for darn cheap in the next few months anyway in addition to this monitor.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Once you lower the brightness to a normal amount most of the "Bleeding" goes away.
> 
> Problem is people are running the panel at > 40% brightness and complaining about bleeding. It's kinda misleading imo.


I don't know why the heck they ship them at 100% brightness.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I don't know why the heck they ship them at 100% brightness.


Probably to check for defects before packaging. Allowing less than 3 bad pixels to go out the door of course.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Probably to check for defects before packaging. Allowing less than 3 bad pixels to go out the door of course.


Of course.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Interesting. Someone mentioned Tiger Direct, from where I ordered, that they were unwilling to pay return shipping on an item they returned.
> 
> But from their website...
> "Yes, TigerDirect.com does pay the return shipping cost for defective merchandise. We are responsible for product defects. When you send the item back to TigerDirect.com, we will also replace the item and ship the replacement to you at no charge."
> 
> I guess if my monitor has dead pixels, it just comes down to me having to argue for it being defective so they'll pay the back shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I'm prepared for after reading this thread is having to send the thing back at least once. Seems a lot of people have been getting unlucky.


Hey again, when I returned my monitor, this is the proof i gave tigerdirect.ca. Beyond that they asked me for a copy of my driver's license, then they paid for the return shipping.


----------



## emsj86

FYI if jt matters or not most if my all but two tigerdirect stores out closing if your looking for some good deals to go along with your monitors


----------



## Nitemare3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> Well, mine arrived and was not impressed. It looks like there was tons of dirt which got in the panel for a couple pretty big blotches (and others which look like dead pixels, but probably just dirt). Also, there's one area it looks like a piece of hair got in the panel.
> 
> I mean, I love the features of this monitor, but the quality is incredibly subpar. I'm wondering whether to try the exchange game for another panel lottery, or just return it and wait for a more reputable company to put out a similar monitor.


You should post a picture.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Just talked to acer store reps about my monitor. After 1 hour of calling technical support and back to acer store they decided to issue me a full refund even when i told them i would like a replacement.
> So where do you guys suggest me to rebuy this monitor from? cough... acer store?


Yes! Mine came very well packaged and is in perfect shape.


----------



## XKaan

Just got mine hooked up - no dead pixels! (Thank god)


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Just got mine hooked up - no dead pixels! (Thank god)


How's the backlight bleeding? Need to be on your toes for both it seems like.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> How's the backlight bleeding? Need to be on your toes for both it seems like.


VERY minor. I used the TFTCentral profile and it's hardly noticeable. My Dell U2713 had it worse, TBH.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitemare3219*
> 
> You should post a picture.





These are just the big ones I noticed right off. (I haven't even bothered to check for dead pixels. I'm not sure if it will be visible with this size. One dead pixel, one big dirt blob (covering 8-9 pixels), what appears to be a piece of hair (it's hard to see in the picture with the bright light, but clearly visible in person), and one spot that's brighter than another. Not quite sure why, but it's fairly visible viewing in person.


----------



## Nitemare3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just the big ones I noticed right off. (I haven't even bothered to check for dead pixels. I'm not sure if it will be visible with this size. One dead pixel, one big dirt blob (covering 8-9 pixels), what appears to be a piece of hair (it's hard to see in the picture with the bright light), and one spot that's brighter than another. Not quite sure why, but it's fairly visible viewing in person.


Definitely a joke right there... looks like a hair to me as well and dirt. You can certainly see dead pixels at that size, so I'd look... definitely noticeable at 1440p everntually, at 4K... not so much unless you look for it!


----------



## LordVarian

http://www.ncix.com/detail/acer-xb270hu-bprz-27in-wqhd-6f-107442.htm

NCIX now has it on backorder, supposedly they are getting inventory sometime next week.

Quote:


> The suppliers should have it sometime next week. - Greg from NCIX (March 31rst)


Still waiting on Newegg.ca because of my store credit... But no listing on their site yet.

EDIT : Said screw it and ordered from NCIX. Store credit isn't going anywhere.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Probably to check for defects before packaging. Allowing less than 3 bad pixels to go out the door of course.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/acer-xb270hu-bprz-27in-wqhd-6f-107442.htm
> 
> NCIX now has it on backorder, supposedly they are getting inventory sometime next week.
> Still waiting on Newegg.ca because of my store credit... But no listing on their site yet.
> 
> EDIT : Said screw it and ordered from NCIX. Store credit isn't going anywhere.


Did you get the extra coverage?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> Did you get the extra coverage?


Didn't think it was worth the $50. I can always just say the panel has terrible backlight glow or intermittently turns off if they won't take it because of 1 or 2 dead pixels, and they would still give me a replacement/refund.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Didn't think it was worth the $50. I can always just say the panel has terrible backlight glow or intermittently turns off if they won't take it because of 1 or 2 dead pixels, and they would still give me a replacement/refund.


I might join you on this purchase







Didn't happen to find any coupons did you?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> I might join you on this purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't happen to find any coupons did you?


Unfortunately no. Would be nice to shave off the GST and shipping though.

EDIT : Coupons for free shipping are "MOOSE" and "SHNTMIYLA" but it only applies to items that are in stock


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Unfortunately no. Would be nice to shave off the GST and shipping though.
> 
> EDIT : Coupons for free shipping are "MOOSE" and "SHNTMIYLA" but it only applies to items that are in stock


Purchased it, going to pick it up in store but I don't know if that was a mistake or not, because I don't know if now I have to wait for that store in specific to have it in stock, or if they will just ship it to that store.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> Purchased it, going to pick it up in store but I don't know if that was a mistake or not, because I don't know if now I have to wait for that store in specific to have it in stock, or if they will just ship it to that store.


They will ship the monitor to the store you selected and have it reserved for you.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Just got mine hooked up - no dead pixels! (Thank god)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> VERY minor. I used the TFTCentral profile and it's hardly noticeable. My Dell U2713 had it worse, TBH.


----------



## Rikuo

So i noticed when i was going to take a picture of my minor backlight bleed, that dependent of what slight angle you hold the camera, It either insanely exaggerates it, Or completely hides it.

If i moved it an inch to the left, it made my entire monitor look washed out with backlight bleed. Inch to the right it was all gone lol


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> So i noticed when i was going to take a picture of my minor backlight bleed, that dependent of what slight angle you hold the camera, It either insanely exaggerates it, Or completely hides it.
> 
> If i moved it an inch to the left, it made my entire monitor look washed out with backlight bleed. Inch to the right it was all gone lol


try taking a video of it, then screen capping the video. Seems to produce a more accurate result.


----------



## l88bastar




----------



## Plateworks

I got one from the acer store had 2 dead pixels on the edges which I was fine with. When I started playing dark games though there was severe back light bleed on that bottom right corner. Really hard to send this thing back after switching from a 6 year old Benq TN. For $800 I just feel nothing on the monitor should be distracting. The Acer store is out of stock so no exchanges either it seems.


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*


Wow! Bf4 right paracel storm? So wow!


----------



## xlink64

Got Mine today, and I can gladly say that there is not a single dead pixel that I can find. There was a bit of backlight bleed when I first hooked up the monitor, but once I calibrated it the bleed became negligible. Coming from a horrible 4 year old $130 Samsung, this monitor is nirvana!!


----------



## vladz

^^^^

Hahaha your upgrade is worth it

How to test backlight bleed or ips glow????


----------



## iluvkfc

Question/PSA to all Canadians!

It is listed on DirectCanada for an unbelievably low price of $870 CAD! Obviously not in stock yet, but then again none of the retailers do. They had ROG Swift for about $70 cheaper than anyone else previously so this may very well be an actual price.

Anyone know if they have an extra warranty policy? They state it has to have a minimum of 7 dead pixels, that is way too high in my opinion but I wouldn't mind paying an extra $100 to get hassle-free return if the base price is really that low.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Question/PSA to all Canadians!
> 
> It is listed on DirectCanada for an unbelievably low price of $870 CAD! Obviously not in stock yet, but then again none of the retailers do. They had ROG Swift for about $70 cheaper than anyone else previously so this may very well be an actual price.
> 
> Anyone know if they have an extra warranty policy? They state it has to have a minimum of 7 dead pixels, that is way too high in my opinion but I wouldn't mind paying an extra $100 to get hassle-free return if the base price is really that low.


I think you'd be better off grabbing it from one of the bigger e-tailers. I.E NCIX and Newegg

You could probably price match when it's actually in stock as well.

EDIT : Just confirmed. DirectCanada is a sister company of NCIX. They will price match. I'm going to cancel my order and reorder haha.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I think you'd be better off grabbing it from one of the bigger e-tailers. I.E NCIX and Newegg
> 
> You could probably price match when it's actually in stock as well.
> 
> EDIT : Just confirmed. DirectCanada is a sister company of NCIX. They will price match. I'm going to cancel my order and reorder haha.


Price match is a possibility, but I wouldn't have a problem with buying from DirectCanada, I bought nearly as much from them as Newegg or NCIX, they ship pretty fast and when I had to talk to their support they responded rather fast.

Any idea which Canadian retailer will offer the best warranty (dead pixel/backlight bleed related)? This is what I'm most concerned with when buying a monitor, not saving $20 or 30 here or there.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Price match is a possibility, but I wouldn't have a problem with buying from DirectCanada, I bought nearly as much from them as Newegg or NCIX, they ship pretty fast and when I had to talk to their support they responded rather fast.
> 
> Any idea which Canadian retailer will offer the best warranty (dead pixel/backlight bleed related)? This is what I'm most concerned with when buying a monitor, not saving $20 or 30 here or there.


NCIX has express coverage for an additional $47.50. Which includes a ZERO dead pixel policy, free RMA shipping, and CROSS shipping.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Price match is a possibility, but I wouldn't have a problem with buying from DirectCanada, I bought nearly as much from them as Newegg or NCIX, they ship pretty fast and when I had to talk to their support they responded rather fast.
> 
> Any idea which Canadian retailer will offer the best warranty (dead pixel/backlight bleed related)? *This is what I'm most concerned with when buying a monitor, not saving $20 or 30 here or there.*


Given the number of reported dead pixels, this is my number one concern as well.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> NCIX has express coverage for an additional $47.50. Which includes a ZERO dead pixel policy, free RMA shipping, and CROSS shipping.


Good to know, once they are in stock at both locations I will evaluate my options, e.g. try to price match. Any ETA? Since they start showing up, next week is reasonable expectation you think?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Good to know, once they are in stock at both locations I will evaluate my options, e.g. try to price match. Any ETA? Since they start showing up, next week is reasonable expectation you think?


That's what Greg from NCIX said.

http://forums.ncix.com/forums/topic.php?id=2703684


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> *I posted this in the owners club as well:*
> 
> Just thought I'd let everyone know how crappy Newegg "packaged" the monitor. It could have been much worse... but why is it so difficult to send it out in another box like Acer did?
> 
> Luckily there was no physical damage to the monitor itself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've been through this with New Egg. They willnot, and in fact cannot per their words do anything about the packing on monitors. They come from a separate warehouses, and they can't put a note in the order or anything else. Do not buy monitors from New Egg. They will usually arive on your doorstep in a retail box. The first and only monitor i bought from them had a huge hole in the face , and a corner ripped off. Needless to say i never even opened it, I called Newegg right away and discussed the issue with them. There basically they have nothing to do with how it's packaged and they can't do anything about it.

Newegg is great in general though, if you buy bulk like mobo psu cpu video cards ect which is all i buy from them basically a new build every 5 or so years, you'll get it all packed nicely in a single box.


----------



## arbok26

Hey all, first post here, been reading all the posts here in this thread and can feel the excitement.

I need help deciding if I should get this monitor (XB270HU) or just getting the (XB240H)? The XB240H is 24" TN panel, 1080p, 144Hz G Sync. It's also $800 vs $400. Saving money is great, but I do want to buy the right product.

I've got an i5-4690k and Gigabyte GTX G1 970. Do you think I should get the 1440p IPS monitor or the 1080p TN panel? I feel like I should just get the XB270HU and not worry about getting another panel for the next 5 years, on the other hand, I probably have to upgrade the GTX 970 a lot sooner if I want to play in 1440p all the time.... With the GTX 970 I could play everything in ultra at 1080p for a good while longer. I'm not sure if the resolution bump and IPS is worth the $400? Also with the power supply and motherboard I got, I don't have capacity to SLI, just to get a better card further down the line.

I'm hoping to play GTA V, MGS V, Skyrim, Dark Souls 1 and 2 and racers and RPGs with the monitor. Help!


----------



## Rayman1968

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> Hey all, first post here, been reading all the posts here in this thread and can feel the excitement.
> 
> I need help deciding if I should get this monitor (XB270HU) or just getting the (XB240H)? The XB240H is 24" TN panel, 1080p, 144Hz G Sync. It's also $800 vs $400. Saving money is great, but I do want to buy the right product.
> 
> I've got an i5-4690k and Gigabyte GTX G1 970. Do you think I should get the 1440p IPS monitor or the 1080p TN panel? I feel like I should just get the XB270HU and not worry about getting another panel for the next 5 years, on the other hand, I probably have to upgrade the GTX 970 a lot sooner if I want to play in 1440p all the time.... With the GTX 970 I could play everything in ultra at 1080p for a good while longer. I'm not sure if the resolution bump and IPS is worth the $400? Also with the power supply and motherboard I got, I don't have capacity to SLI, just to get a better card further down the line.
> 
> I'm hoping to play GTA V, MGS V, Skyrim, Dark Souls 1 and 2 and racers and RPGs with the monitor. Help!


I had the same concerns. I have an EVGA GTX 970 SC and an i5-3570k @ 4.4. The most demanding game I'm playing at the moment is BF4. My previous monitor was a BenQ FP241W (1920 x 1200), and I was playing BF4 at max settings and usually getting around 80-90 fps.

With the XB270HU I'm getting around 70-80 fps with occasional dips in the low 60's. Still totally playable with GSync.

I've considered going SLI with another 970 just to bump the frames up some, but I'll also need a new psu and not sure I want to shell out the dough right now (there's some other toys I want to buy atm).


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> Hey all, first post here, been reading all the posts here in this thread and can feel the excitement.
> 
> I need help deciding if I should get this monitor (XB270HU) or just getting the (XB240H)? The XB240H is 24" TN panel, 1080p, 144Hz G Sync. It's also $800 vs $400. Saving money is great, but I do want to buy the right product.
> 
> I've got an i5-4690k and Gigabyte GTX G1 970. Do you think I should get the 1440p IPS monitor or the 1080p TN panel? I feel like I should just get the XB270HU and not worry about getting another panel for the next 5 years, on the other hand, I probably have to upgrade the GTX 970 a lot sooner if I want to play in 1440p all the time.... With the GTX 970 I could play everything in ultra at 1080p for a good while longer. I'm not sure if the resolution bump and IPS is worth the $400? Also with the power supply and motherboard I got, I don't have capacity to SLI, just to get a better card further down the line.
> 
> I'm hoping to play GTA V, MGS V, Skyrim, Dark Souls 1 and 2 and racers and RPGs with the monitor. Help!


The XB240H is probably a better solution for your situation ATM.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*


Nice!








How do you like it vs Swift Surround?


----------



## Qwixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> Hey all, first post here, been reading all the posts here in this thread and can feel the excitement.
> 
> I need help deciding if I should get this monitor (XB270HU) or just getting the (XB240H)? The XB240H is 24" TN panel, 1080p, 144Hz G Sync. It's also $800 vs $400. Saving money is great, but I do want to buy the right product.
> 
> I've got an i5-4690k and Gigabyte GTX G1 970. Do you think I should get the 1440p IPS monitor or the 1080p TN panel? I feel like I should just get the XB270HU and not worry about getting another panel for the next 5 years, on the other hand, I probably have to upgrade the GTX 970 a lot sooner if I want to play in 1440p all the time.... With the GTX 970 I could play everything in ultra at 1080p for a good while longer. I'm not sure if the resolution bump and IPS is worth the $400? Also with the power supply and motherboard I got, I don't have capacity to SLI, just to get a better card further down the line.
> 
> I'm hoping to play GTA V, MGS V, Skyrim, Dark Souls 1 and 2 and racers and RPGs with the monitor. Help!


I look at purchasing a gsync monitor as an alternative to buying a new video card. For me, the 980gtx with a i7 [email protected] is good enough to keep the vast majority of games above 40fps at 1440p. The newer AAA games will see my FPS drop to the 30s often. But with gsync, that's not an issue. (I am speaking from a couple weeks of experience of using the rog swift which I returned). Also, this is with eye candy pretty much maxed.

If you are looking for high FPS, then go with the lower resolution monitor. If you can live with stutter free gaming in 30s to 60s FPS (depending on game of course), go with 1440p.

I cannot say if it's worth the extra $400 or not, still waiting for mine to get delivered.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> I had the same concerns. I have an EVGA GTX 970 SC and an i5-3570k @ 4.4. The most demanding game I'm playing at the moment is BF4. My previous monitor was a BenQ FP241W (1920 x 1200), and I was playing BF4 at max settings and usually getting around 80-90 fps.
> 
> With the XB270HU I'm getting around 70-80 fps with occasional dips in the low 60's. Still totally playable with GSync.
> 
> I've considered going SLI with another 970 just to bump the frames up some, but I'll also need a new psu and not sure I want to shell out the dough right now (there's some other toys I want to buy atm).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> The XB240H is probably a better solution for your situation ATM.


Cool... Kinda leaning towards the xb270hu cause it's obviously the better monitor, wish there was some reviews or comments from XB240H owners on the internet, can't seem to find any...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwixt*
> 
> I look at purchasing a gsync monitor as an alternative to buying a new video card. For me, the 980gtx with a i7 [email protected] is good enough to keep the vast majority of games above 40fps at 1440p. The newer AAA games will see my FPS drop to the 30s often. But with gsync, that's not an issue. (I am speaking from a couple weeks of experience of using the rog swift which I returned). Also, this is with eye candy pretty much maxed.
> 
> *If you are looking for high FPS, then go with the lower resolution monitor. If you can live with stutter free gaming in 30s to 60s FPS (depending on game of course), go with 1440p.*
> 
> I cannot say if it's worth the extra $400 or not, still waiting for mine to get delivered.


Pretty much.

The problem is that I already ordered all my PC parts and when I planned it out I was thinking 1080p, then this monitor came along and I started thinking 'what if'. The only thing that could power it decently now and later is GTX980 SLI or the Titan X and those cards are over my budget. I'm looking at some XB270H reviews, and seems like the color production is pretty good with that panel, so maybe I'll just get the 24" 1080p TN version like Lord Varian said.

At least my wife will thank me...


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> The problem is that I already ordered all my PC parts and when I planned it out I was thinking 1080p, then this monitor came along and I started thinking 'what if'. The only thing that could power it decently now and later is GTX980 SLI or the Titan X and those cards are over my budget. I'm looking at some XB270H reviews, and seems like the color production is pretty good with that panel, so maybe I'll just get the 24" 1080p TN version like Lord Varian said.
> 
> At least my wife will thank me...


Personally, the XB270HU is an almost ideal monitor (as with any - if you get a good one). Once calibrated, I only used my meter to set the OSD, the monitor is amazing. I think this panel will be one of the best gaming screens for the next several years. 1100:1 at 140 cd/m² is my measured contrast ratio after calibration! The build quality is a bit low for the price but the panel itself is great. I am also really surprised an IPS type is this fast.

How much does motion blur bother you? A big advantage of higher frame rates at 1080p is the reduced motion blur, once you have G-sync.

The XB270HU will be an excellent screen even for a 2017 Pascal GPU, you might be able to get a 4K 120+ Hz IPS then but even that GPU will probably not give 100+ FPS on it. You will want to replace a 1080p TN by then, or at least I would. $400 now + $600 then is more than the $800 now.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Personally, the XB270HU is an almost ideal monitor (as with any - if you get a good one). Once calibrated, I only used my meter to set the OSD, the monitor is amazing. I think this panel will be one of the best gaming screens for the next several years. 1100:1 at 140 cd/m² is my measured contrast ratio after calibration! The build quality is a bit low for the price but the panel itself is great. I am also really surprised an IPS type is this fast.
> 
> How much does *motion blur* bother you? A big advantage of higher frame rates at 1080p is the reduced motion blur, once you have G-sync.
> 
> The XB270HU will be an excellent screen even for a 2017 Pascal GPU, you might be able to get a 4K 120+ Hz IPS then but even that GPU will probably not give 100+ FPS on it. You will want to replace a 1080p TN by then, or at least I would. $400 now + $600 then is more than the $800 now.


Not particularly but when I planned the PC I was hoping to push FPS higher, maybe get 100FPS in something like Assetto Corsa so that's why I wanted to get a 144hz screen.

You make a good point about only upgrading the GPU, and not both the GPU and monitor. I could probably go with the GTX 970 for maybe 3 years but then the 2017-2018 GPUs would probably be overkill for 1080p.

However I think 1080p will be around as long as the console generation is still around, and judging by the length of the last generation, its probably going to be a while. Hmmm.... decisions... v('_')v


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Good to know, once they are in stock at both locations I will evaluate my options, e.g. try to price match. Any ETA? Since they start showing up, next week is reasonable expectation you think?


You won't be able to price match on NCIX until directcanada gets the monitor in stock. I am curious whether its worth getting Express Exchange coverage though - its at least $100 extra, but if I get a couple of these and there are dead pixels or other issues, I'd rather get them to replace it no questions asked.

I figured I'll wait till directcanada shows stock, price match and get the cheapest express exchange coverage.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Would those programs support the new Spyder5Express coming out in 4 days from now? Id rather buy the new model with it being so close, but would need good software to support it of course.


It depends on what Datacolor release in the form of SDK, drivers, source code, etc...

Your best bet for an answer to this question is to contact Graeme Gill of ArgyllCMS. Do tell us how it goes!


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> A quick Google search didn't help me on this question, but are any other display makers considering using this panel (Au Optronics AHVA 144 Hz) in one of their monitors, or will this be the only monitor of its type and aspect ratio?


According to sweclockers.com the ASUS MG279Q will use the exact same AHVA panel

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20294-asus-mg279q-butikslistas-ips-panel-med-144-hz-och-amd-freesync

ASUS confirmed this monitor will be 4ms, 144Hz, 100% sRGB

https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/890734660983065


----------



## GamingWiidesire

For our german friends here, I created a 20 minute review of the XB270HU


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> According to sweclockers.com the ASUS MG279Q will use the exact same AHVA panel
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20294-asus-mg279q-butikslistas-ips-panel-med-144-hz-och-amd-freesync
> 
> ASUS confirmed this monitor will be 4ms, 144Hz, 100% sRGB
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/890734660983065


But will it have working overdrive ?


----------



## Stars

I decided to switch back to my 24 TN monitor 144hz from LG after using the Acer for a couple of days. Just to see how both compare.

Man, the difference is insane. Both cololors+viewing angle and DPI. On the 24" 1080p monitor the DPI is awful and colors even more.

The difference to me wis comparable as going from DVD to Bluray.

Theres no going back to TN any more. Starting with this monitor, I personally think TN panels have no justification to exist. Maybe except beeing super cheap. Previously TNs main purpose was for gaming use due to fast response times.

Right now imo there is no need to have TN monitors anymore. Although the Asus ROG Swift 8 bit TN panel wasnt that bad- but still compared to this AHVA panel it just cant compete.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> According to sweclockers.com the ASUS MG279Q will use the exact same AHVA panel
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20294-asus-mg279q-butikslistas-ips-panel-med-144-hz-och-amd-freesync
> 
> ASUS confirmed this monitor will be 4ms, 144Hz, 100% sRGB
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/890734660983065


Thanks for the links, however all recent Freesync monitors have some noticable ghosting. Unless it gets fixed, Freesync isnt a viable alternative to Gsync IMO.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> You won't be able to price match on NCIX until directcanada gets the monitor in stock. I am curious whether its worth getting Express Exchange coverage though - its at least $100 extra, but if I get a couple of these and there are dead pixels or other issues, I'd rather get them to replace it no questions asked.
> 
> I figured I'll wait till directcanada shows stock, price match and get the cheapest express exchange coverage.


DirectCanada does not usually lag behind, I was ordering a 970 from them less than a week after GAME24. And if we can price match, it basically offsets warranty cost.


----------



## murdoch113

Cool


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> Are you going to cancel and reorder from ncix with price match?


Yeah i think that's what i'm going to do. And i'll probably grab the Express Coverage. Will probably have to wait until it's actually in stock to price match though, at least then i can still use the free shipping coupons.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Yeah i think that's what i'm going to do. And i'll probably grab the Express Coverage. Will probably have to wait until it's actually in stock to price match though, at least then i can still use the free shipping coupons.


I wonder if it will be like the american sites though, where it's in stock but only for aboot 5 minutes?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> I wonder if it will be like the american sites though, where it's in stock but only for aboot 5 minutes?


Hopefully they are better prepared... But i don't mind waiting if i can get almost $100 off.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> According to sweclockers.com the ASUS MG279Q will use the exact same AHVA panel
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20294-asus-mg279q-butikslistas-ips-panel-med-144-hz-och-amd-freesync
> 
> ASUS confirmed this monitor will be 4ms, 144Hz, 100% sRGB
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rognordic/posts/890734660983065


This is freesync right? not gsync?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> This is freesync right? not gsync?


Yeah it's freesync.


----------



## ZlITTeR

hi guys for now im on a 1080 60hz monitors, and i wake up the 980s with dsr ,
up to 4k some times or a litle less ,with g-sync can i still use dsr?
after invested a lot in gpus i should have a great monitors and this one appeal me!


----------



## Qwixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZlITTeR*
> 
> hi guys for now im on a 1080 60hz monitors, and i wake up the 980s with dsr ,
> up to 4k some times or a litle less ,with g-sync can i still use dsr?
> after invested a lot in gpus i should have a great monitors and this one appeal me!


Single GPU + Gsync + DSR: Yes

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784180/geforce-drivers/system-configurations-currently-supporting-dsr-as-of-driver-344-65/


----------



## ZlITTeR

thanks for the link man, ok will test if with dsr at 1440p i wake up the 980s on games i play.
but one more question is dsr at 1440p or any ones have same impact of real 1440p on systems?


----------



## Vipu

Im interested for this screen too and been reading today lots of pages here but cant see any REAL gaming impressions with this screen.

So tell someone who plays really fast paced fps games etc, is this screen good for that too?
Compared to some very fast TN screen.
I dont mind having tiny bit more delay when I get better colors and viewing angles but still, I want to know.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Im interested for this screen too and been reading today lots of pages here but cant see any REAL gaming impressions with this screen.
> 
> So tell someone who plays really fast paced fps games etc, is this screen good for that too?
> Compared to some very fast TN screen.
> I dont mind having tiny bit more delay when I get better colors and viewing angles but still, I want to know.


After going from an IPS 60hz to the RoG swift, it's jaw dropping the difference in FPS games. The 144hz and gsync just makes everything buttery smooth like when I used to play doom in the tiny tiny window for kicks (dating myself here). Anyway the one thing I couldn't take about the RoG was jumping from IPS back down to TN, everything looked faded. So I decided to return the swift and try out the Acer. And I can say THIS is definitely the monitor upgrade I was looking for. You won't be disappointed. The only advice I insist you follow is that you buy it somewhere that you can exchange it in case you have issues with it out of the box AND CALIBRATE IT before posting on the forums about Backlight bleed or IPS "GLOW"


----------



## Zoulo

Alternate.de still says ''On Stock'', so they still have monitors or they didn't change the status yet ?


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Hopefully they are better prepared... But i don't mind waiting if i can get almost $100 off.


Ncix has added the Price Match button on the xb270hu page. I used the directcanada link and it accepted it! Free shipping to North York store. Hopefully that Greg guy is accurate and they'll have it this week.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Ncix has added the Price Match button on the xb270hu page. I used the directcanada link and it accepted it! Free shipping to North York store. Hopefully that Greg guy is accurate and they'll have it this week.


Nice! I will cancel my order on Monday and do the price match.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> After going from an IPS 60hz to the RoG swift, it's jaw dropping the difference in FPS games. The 144hz and gsync just makes everything buttery smooth like when I used to play doom in the tiny tiny window for kicks (dating myself here). Anyway the one thing I couldn't take about the RoG was jumping from IPS back down to TN, everything looked faded. So I decided to return the swift and try out the Acer. And I can say THIS is definitely the monitor upgrade I was looking for. You won't be disappointed. The only advice I insist you follow is that you buy it somewhere that you can exchange it in case you have issues with it out of the box AND CALIBRATE IT before posting on the forums about Backlight bleed or IPS "GLOW"


I didnt really mean in difference 60 vs 144hz.

I meant if you compare lets say some Benq/Asus 144hz TN screen to this Acer, is there any difference in delays/blurrings?

I have atm 60hz IPS and 144hz TN so I know the difference








I just dont want that if I get this screen then its gonna feel "slow" and delayed compared to TN.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Nice! I will cancel my order on Monday and do the price match.


Apparently you have to contact them to cancel the order.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> Apparently you have to contact them to cancel the order.


Yeah they processed it really fast, and you can't contact them on weekends or any time after 5:30 PST. Once it's been processed you have to contact them to cancel.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I didnt really mean in difference 60 vs 144hz.
> 
> I meant if you compare lets say some Benq/Asus 144hz TN screen to this Acer, is there any difference in delays/blurrings?
> 
> I have atm 60hz IPS and 144hz TN so I know the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont want that if I get this screen then its gonna feel "slow" and delayed compared to TN.


The Predator is actually the fastest panel ever made as far as input lag, IPS or TN. Check out the first page review from TFT. Blur
is going to be similar to your BenQ, even better in ULMB mode.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The Predator is actually the fastest panel ever made as far as input lag, IPS or TN. Check out the first page review from TFT. Blur
> is going to be similar to your BenQ, even better in ULMB mode.


Ok, thanks.
I have read that review but you never can trust just 1 review right?









What about that Asus 144hz ips screen that should come this year too? Should I wait for that or get this asap?
My plan was to get some 144hz ips screen when gtx 980ti comes out to give some good kick to fps @ that resolution + hz.
But im not sure will that Asus or any other brand that release their screen soon be better or about same so I should get this asap to enjoy it already?


----------



## Zoulo

It depends on your GFX, if you have NVIDIA you need a GSYNC(XB270HU) monitor, if you have AMD you need a FreeSync(MG279Q).


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> I have read that review but you never can trust just 1 review right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about that Asus 144hz ips screen that should come this year too? Should I wait for that or get this asap?
> My plan was to get some 144hz ips screen when gtx 980ti comes out to give some good kick to fps @ that resolution + hz.
> But im not sure will that Asus or any other brand that release their screen soon be better or about same so I should get this asap to enjoy it already?


TFT are very reliable reviews that one of the few that do extensive testing with oscilloscopes. But yes after owning multiple 144hz Asus panels, including the Swift, I can verify there is no perceivable input lag when @ 144fps/Hz on the Predator.

If you play the waiting game there will always be something better coming out at a later date, the question is if you can wait. But the Predator will be top notch for some time to come.


----------



## Vipu

I know!

I just havent been checking alot of these new displays so im not sure is there gonna be any better display in near (1-3 months) future than this.
And that is it has to have g-sync, 144hz, ips, better than 1080p res

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> TFT are very reliable reviews that one of the few that do extensive testing with oscilloscopes. But yes after owning multiple 144hz Asus panels, including the Swift, I can verify there is no perceivable input lag when @ 144fps/Hz on the Predator.
> 
> If you play the waiting game there will always be something better coming out at a later date, the question is if you can wait. But the Predator will be top notch for some time to come.


Ok this answered it I guess.
Too bad they are not easy to get in EU? At least 1 finland store says they get these at end of this month.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Yeah they processed it really fast, and you can't contact them on weekends or any time after 5:30 PST. Once it's been processed you have to contact them to cancel.


JK

I see you have put a request through on our website to cancel your order. Your order has now been cancelled. If you have already paid for this order via Electronic Bill Payment or Paypal, please inform the Customer Care department at http://secure1.ncix.com/message/?dept=2 so they can issue a refund. If you have chosen to pay via Credit Card, no payment has yet been taken and will not require a refund.

Thank you for choosing NCIX.

Thanks,
NCIX.com Customer Care team


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> JK
> 
> I see you have put a request through on our website to cancel your order. Your order has now been cancelled. If you have already paid for this order via Electronic Bill Payment or Paypal, please inform the Customer Care department at http://secure1.ncix.com/message/?dept=2 so they can issue a refund. If you have chosen to pay via Credit Card, no payment has yet been taken and will not require a refund.
> 
> Thank you for choosing NCIX.
> 
> Thanks,
> NCIX.com Customer Care team


Did you have an option to cancel it on your account? My order isn't even in my pending orders. I can only see the invoice for it.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I didnt really mean in difference 60 vs 144hz.
> 
> I meant if you compare lets say some Benq/Asus 144hz TN screen to this Acer, is there any difference in delays/blurrings?
> 
> I have atm 60hz IPS and 144hz TN so I know the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont want that if I get this screen then its gonna feel "slow" and delayed compared to TN.


I couldnt see anymore motion blur.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Did you have an option to cancel it on your account? My order isn't even in my pending orders. I can only see the invoice for it.


It was under "Edit order" then you have to check the action and put a 10 minute hold on it, then you can cancel.


----------



## Vipu

So any place in EU to get these?
I have checked all Fin and Ger places but earliest is end of this month.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> Hey all, first post here, been reading all the posts here in this thread and can feel the excitement.
> 
> I need help deciding if I should get this monitor (XB270HU) or just getting the (XB240H)? The XB240H is 24" TN panel, 1080p, 144Hz G Sync. It's also $800 vs $400. Saving money is great, but I do want to buy the right product.
> 
> I've got an i5-4690k and Gigabyte GTX G1 970. Do you think I should get the 1440p IPS monitor or the 1080p TN panel? I feel like I should just get the XB270HU and not worry about getting another panel for the next 5 years, on the other hand, I probably have to upgrade the GTX 970 a lot sooner if I want to play in 1440p all the time.... With the GTX 970 I could play everything in ultra at 1080p for a good while longer. I'm not sure if the resolution bump and IPS is worth the $400? Also with the power supply and motherboard I got, I don't have capacity to SLI, just to get a better card further down the line.
> 
> I'm hoping to play GTA V, MGS V, Skyrim, Dark Souls 1 and 2 and racers and RPGs with the monitor. Help!


Holy cr*p, for a new member/1st post you just hit the lottery on excellent info ... +R's right n left for the previous info








So I'll keep it short?









Get the XB270HU ... but be prepared to RMA it, know your details/situation beforehand.

1440p IPS vs 1080p TN is a no brainer!!! ... lots of guys trading their ROG Swifts for this panel see *HERE* ... before this panel came out, lots of us (1440p IPS/120Hz Korean panels) *HERE* & *HERE* tried the Swift ... dumped it and went back to our 120Hz/IPS panels ... NOTE: learn how to use advanced search "within" the thread for particular details or user names you find you like/trust









G-Sync is the "Bomb" and can't be over-hyped enough for your particular situation!









In regards to high-twitch FPS gaming reputable guys see no difference in lag times or ghosting compared to the Swift or any other 144Hz monitor ... you may find *THIS* review helpful ... statistically it is even faster than the Swift ...



Personally IMHO if you can't afford the XB right now, I think you'd be happier with one of the $300 ($200-$250 used)
overclockable Koreans unless you strictly play competitively ... YES 1440p/IPS vs 1080p/TN is a HUGE difference!









See Stars comments below ... 95% of the time this is the typical "Wow" reaction ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> I decided to switch back to my 24 TN monitor 144hz from LG after using the Acer for a couple of days. Just to see how both compare.
> 
> Man, the difference is insane. Both cololors+viewing angle and DPI. On the 24" 1080p monitor the DPI is awful and colors even more.
> 
> The difference to me wis comparable as going from DVD to Bluray.
> 
> Theres no going back to TN any more. Starting with this monitor, I personally think TN panels have no justification to exist. Maybe except beeing super cheap. Previously TNs main purpose was for gaming use due to fast response times.
> 
> Right now imo there is no need to have TN monitors anymore. Although the Asus ROG Swift 8 bit TN panel wasnt that bad- but still compared to this AHVA panel it just cant compete.
> Thanks for the links, however all recent Freesync monitors have some noticable ghosting. Unless it gets fixed, Freesync isnt a viable alternative to Gsync IMO.


Yep AMD's Free-Sync just isn't as good/mature vs G-Sync ... yet







.... see *HERE* ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I didnt really mean in difference 60 vs 144hz.
> 
> I meant if you compare lets say some Benq/Asus 144hz TN screen to this Acer, is there any difference in delays/blurrings?
> 
> I have atm 60hz IPS and 144hz TN so I know the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont want that if I get this screen then its gonna feel "slow" and delayed compared to TN.


See my post/pic above ... the XB270HU is fast ... very fast ... unless your strictly a "Pro" gamer and could care less about PQ/colors ... then maybe the 144HZ/1080p/TN is for you, for less $$$









EDIT: You might also check out the OP (1st page) in the "Official" thread *HERE* ... jcde7ago is doing a very nice job w/comparisons in the sub-header catagories


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> So any place in EU to get these?
> I have checked all Fin and Ger places but earliest is end of this month.


I think alternate.de is getting more stock next week.

Alternate.de has them in stock.

https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB270HUbprz-NVIDIA(R)-G-SYNC(TM)-LED-Monitor/html/product/1181210?event=search


----------



## Diable

Currently sat here with this monitor in my basket on www.alternate.de.... to checkout or not to checkout... that is the question. do I really need this display?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> Currently sat here with this monitor in my basket on www.alternate.de.... to checkout or not to checkout... that is the question. do I really need this display?


No one NEEDs this monitor, its more about if you REALLY WANT it or not.


----------



## Diable

I certainly WANT it, but that price... I'll sleep on it


----------



## MilSpecHD

First time poster. Just wanted to stop in and say that this was the single best purchase I've made for my computer thus far. I upgraded from an Asus VG248qe and was skeptical that this monitor would prove to be a significant upgrade, if at all.

Lately I've been changing my tastes in gaming from fast response times and 144hz to wanting better color reproduction and eye candy. Needless to say, the 248qe doesn't quite fit the bill in that category. I was getting really tired of constantly messing around with the color options to try and find that sweet spot for games and web browsing.

I made the plunge despite all the comments about dead pixels and whatnot, and can honestly say this is the best monitor I've ever seen and/or used. I did get one dead pixel, but it's hardly noticeable, and trust me I'm a stickler for things like that.

The colors in games really "pop" and everything is crisp. I didn't really notice a difference between G-Sync and 144hz on my other monitor, really. But having it there is a comfort, I suppose. I would have bought this monitor on the principle of it being IPS and 144hz, alone. I also notice a difference between the 1080p and 1440p. It's not as drastic as some people claim, but you can definitely see the difference, especially on games like Shadow of Mordor, FarCry4 and Arma 3.

While the price is high, you do get what you pay for, as I can attest to. If any of you are on the fence about purchasing this monitor, I hope I can sway you to buying it. If anyone has any questions that haven't been answered yet, feel free to ask!

I'm running an i5-3570K @ 4.2 and a GTX 780ti OC.

Thanks for all the previous reviews!

p.s.

I am contemplating getting a colorimeter to fiddle around with the colors some more, but just from uploading an ICC profile, the colors already look fantastic. I wonder if getting one will further enhance the colors or would the calibration with the Spyder be negligible?


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilSpecHD*
> 
> I am contemplating getting a colorimeter to fiddle around with the colors some more, but just from uploading an ICC profile, the colors already look fantastic. I wonder if getting one will further enhance the colors or would the calibration with the Spyder be negligible?


Congrats with your new monitor. I got a XB270HU, but returned it (blacklight bleeding). I now have to wait 2 weeks until there is new stock. I also bought a Spyder 4 Pro. Not sure if that was a good buy.

1) A new Spyder (spyder 5) will be out in a week. Nobody knows what the new features are. And nobody knows the price. But you should probably wait.
2) The Spyder comes with its own software. The software decides the prices (there are 3 types). The hardware is the same, kinda. I believe the cheapest one does not have a brightness-meter for the brightness of the ambient light in your room. But I've learned that changing brightness later does not mess up your calibration. So the ambient light meter is not really necessary.
3) There is open source software to use your colorimeter. I haven't used it yet, but people recommend it. I found a few limitations/hinderances in the Spyder software. (I rather have a complicated UI than a easy, but limited UI). If you use the opensource software, then I think there is no difference between the 3 versions of the Spyder. Maybe buy the cheapest ?
Quote:


> I was getting really tired of constantly messing around with the color options to try and find that sweet spot for games and web browsing.


I've been messing with the calibration of my old monitor (Asus VE278Q, 27" 6-bit TN panel). Calibrating it made a huge difference. But I found out you can calibrate in many different ways. E.g. you have to pick a white-level to start with (5000K - 6500K or higher). 6500K is supposed to be closer to what a monitor should be calibrated at, for web and desktop usage. But 5800K is a bit warmer, and much nicer for games. If you own your own colorimeter, you can make 2, or more profiles, and switch between them to your liking.

While messing with the calibration, I'm learning new stuff. One of the things that bothered me in the past, was trying to calibrate the colors of games. I used the nVidia Control Panel. And although that is the wrong choice, it didn't even work in all games ! I learned today that many games (and applications) just reset or ignore your configured calibration. Windows doesn't deal with colors very well in all cases. (Supposedly, Macs are much more consistent and predictable). But today I found a utility to solve this problem.
CPKeeper (Color Profile Keeper): http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/

I can't believe not more people mention this little tool, when talking about calibration. You can calibrate your expensive monitors all you want, but if Windows keeps messing up the profiles, it won't help much.

I'm still learning and experimenting. But my long-time goal is to create 2 or more icc-profiles, starting with different color temperatures. A warmer one for gaming, and a cooler one for surfing. And then I'll use CPKeeper to switch between the two. (Would be nice if the nVidia Control Panel would allow you to load a color profile per game).

I'm not sure the 145 euros was worth it for the Spyder 4 Pro. The X-Rite i1Display Pro was probably a better choice, but I didn't want to spend yet another 60 euros extra. If I use opensource software (Dispcalc/Argyll), it probably is even less important. I have a few friends who do design/photo/web stuff. And I don't think they have hardware-calibrated their monitors. So I hope I can use my Spyder to help them out. The benefit for me is that I can create multiple profiles, and switch between them when I want to. But again, 145 euros might be a bit much, if like me, all you want is "good colors and shadows in games", and don't care about 100% color-accuracy in photos.


----------



## gavros777

I received the spyder4pro today and have problems with the activation. First i made it to where you put the serial number and it gave me an activation error. Now when i try again it gets stuck on the first screen where it says "please make sure your spyder sensor is plugged before continuing".

Any spyder experts out there can you tell me why is that happening?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I received the spyder4pro today and have problems with the activation. First i made it to where you put the serial number and it gave me an activation error. Now when i try again it gets stuck on the first screen where it says "please make sure your spyder sensor is plugged before continuing".
> 
> Any spyder experts out there can you tell me why is that happening?


I wouldnt use the software that came with it.

Check out Dispcalgui, Great free software that works with almost every calibrator.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I received the spyder4pro today and have problems with the activation. First i made it to where you put the serial number and it gave me an activation error. Now when i try again it gets stuck on the first screen where it says "please make sure your spyder sensor is plugged before continuing".
> 
> Any spyder experts out there can you tell me why is that happening?


Make sure you're plugging it directly into your PC if you are using a hub.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Make sure you're plugging it directly into your PC if you are using a hub.


I have it plugged in the front usb ports of my case. Do you mean i should plug it on the motherboard's usb ports?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> I wouldnt use the software that came with it.
> 
> Check out Dispcalgui, Great free software that works with almost every calibrator.


Thanks for the recommendation rikuo, i would still want to make the spyder software to work though.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I have it plugged on the front usb ports of my case. Do you mean i should plug it on the motherboard's usb ports?


Give it a shot







. But yeah like Rikuo said, you should get dispcalGUI + argyll CMS. The software is just much better. The instructions are easy to follow as well. http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/


----------



## Mylek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Green345*
> 
> Ordered from Antonline through Amazon 2 days ago and already got my monitor. Was super excited, until I turned the thing on.
> 
> It has extraordinary backlight bleed and an off center panel to the point that there is this strange, bowing backlight bleed around the right bezel. My only issues are on the right side of the monitor, but man are they issues. Anyone had any experience with returns to Antonline?
> 
> Check out some pics:


I also received defective display from Antonline. In my case a section of the backlight doesn't work.

I'd like to return it for a refund but not sure how difficult it will be. Antonline's return policy is cryptic but I believe Amazon's a-z guarentee assures the return of defective items for a refund and would supersede it. If they refuse a refund on a defective item I think you could file an a-z claim through amazon or alternatively attempt through the credit card company. Neither of those would be guaranteed to work though, and sound like a possible hassle.

(Background pictured is solid blue)
http://imgur.com/8YJByro.jpg


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mylek*
> 
> I also received defective display from Antonline. In my case a section of the backlight doesn't work.
> 
> I'd like to return it for a refund but not sure how difficult it will be. Antonline's return policy is cryptic but I believe Amazon's a-z guarentee assures the return of defective items for a refund and would supersede it. If they refuse a refund on a defective item I think you could file an a-z claim through amazon or alternatively attempt through the credit card company. Neither of those would be guaranteed to work though, and sound like a possible hassle.
> 
> (Background pictured is solid blue)
> http://imgur.com/8YJByro.jpg


Holy crap... RMA that immediately. Contact the supplier first and if they give you trouble Amazon will definitely go to bat for you.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Give it a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But yeah like Rikuo said, you should get dispcalGUI + argyll CMS. The software is just much better. The instructions are easy to follow as well. http://dispcalgui.hoech.net/


phew! finally got it activated. i had to do "manual activation" oh my goodness what a horrible first impression with this product that was!
Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Asmodian

I found a fix for my backlight bleed, I didn't have bad backlight bleeding like some have shown but it was enough to be distracting. This fix is more a proof of concept right now but it was amazingly effective. This fix would not help defective displays like Green345's or Mylek's.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/160_20#post_23756414


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I think alternate.de is getting more stock next week.
> 
> Alternate.de has them in stock.
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB270HUbprz-NVIDIA(R)-G-SYNC(TM)-LED-Monitor/html/product/1181210?event=search


What kind of warranty they have in general and with deadpixels/bleeds?
Maybe its just best for me to wait that extra 20 days to buy from where I know they have good warranty etc.... hmmm!


----------



## gavros777

I just calibrated my monitor with the spyder4pro and i got 100% srgb and 80% adobergb. Not sure what that means but meh i think i like my monitor better now.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porath*
> 
> in a way. the response times are not fast enough for ULMB in 120hz. that's why ULMB is limited to 100hz. nvidia 3d vision requires 120hz, and while this monitor does support 144hz refresh rate, they're assuming that you're not going to be completely changing every pixel on every refresh (which is what 3d vision does.) because the response time is just a little bit too slow for this, acer decided to simply not support 3d vision. i wouldn't be surprised if there is eventually a custom EDID that allows you to enable it, but i also wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't look that good.


Thanks for the explanation. It is a pity that I will not get this monitor because I do like to game in 3D occasionally for games like Batman and Tomb Raider. Alas, I will have to continue using my Swift with it's awful pixel inversion. Do you know of any other 1440p/144Hz/Gsync monitors to be released anytime soon?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I just calibrated my monitor with the spyder4pro and i got 100% srgb and 80% adobergb. Not sure what that means but meh i think i like my monitor better now.


100% sRGB and 80% AdobeRGB doesn't tell you anything except that this monitor has a sRGB backlight. You could have a terrible calibration or an excellent one. That is simply reporting the maximum range of colors the screen can display, AdobeRGB is a wider gamut so it contains colors outside the range normally used.

A wide gamut display sounds good, it would have near 100% AdobeRGB, but a calibration in Windows cannot change the gamut so you end up displaying sRGB content incorrectly and all the colors are over-saturated and the wrong shades, everyone looks like they have bad sunburns, etc.


----------



## debotime12

Hey guys love my xb270hu but was wonder if i should install the monitor INF drivers that are on acers website since in device settings my monitor says generic monitor or does it matter


----------



## Arizonian

Just a reminder to all new owners who may not have seen the new XB270HU owners club. Some of the owners are no longer on this thread and may answer your question there.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Ncix has added the Price Match button on the xb270hu page. I used the directcanada link and it accepted it! Free shipping to North York store. Hopefully that Greg guy is accurate and they'll have it this week.


I think it always accepts the link. Whenever they will start processing the order (when its available), they will check the price match and approve/cancel it. Unless you're saying that you already got an email from them saying price match has been approved?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I found a fix for my backlight bleed, I didn't have bad backlight bleeding like some have shown but it was enough to be distracting. This fix is more a proof of concept right now but it was amazingly effective. This fix would not help defective displays like Green345's or Mylek's.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/160_20#post_23756414


That actually scares me a bit. Reading that thread and the fact that light bleeding actually got worse after only a few days - makes me think I should either wait until people settled in a bit more to see whether their experiences are still as good after a week or two of ownership. Either way, I think Express Exchange coverage on NCIX would be a must for me.

I never really liked Acer as a manufacturer, but it does not look like anyone else is releasing another comparable screen with G-Sync support


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Holy cr*p, for a new member/1st post you just hit the lottery on excellent info ... +R's right n left for the previous info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll keep it short?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the XB270HU ... but be prepared to RMA it, know your details/situation beforehand.
> 
> 1440p IPS vs 1080p TN is a no brainer!!! ... lots of guys trading their ROG Swifts for this panel see *HERE* ... before this panel came out, lots of us (1440p IPS/120Hz Korean panels) *HERE* & *HERE* tried the Swift ... dumped it and went back to our 120Hz/IPS panels ... NOTE: learn how to use advanced search "within" the thread for particular details or user names you find you like/trust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Sync is the "Bomb" and can't be over-hyped enough for your particular situation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to high-twitch FPS gaming reputable guys see no difference in lag times or ghosting compared to the Swift or any other 144Hz monitor ... you may find *THIS* review helpful ... statistically it is even faster than the Swift ...
> 
> 
> 
> Personally IMHO if you can't afford the XB right now, I think you'd be happier with one of the $300 ($200-$250 used)
> overclockable Koreans unless you strictly play competitively ... YES 1440p/IPS vs 1080p/TN is a HUGE difference!


Cheers, thanks for the info... I literally can't decide anymore... they both seem like pretty good options to be honest. When I go into the XB270HA thread, a poster says he gets pretty good colours so I was thinking I'll just go with that then (the 24" model), then I come here and I've got plenty of recommendations to go with the XB270HU. I'm not too sure I'll be that picky if there's just the one monitor in front of me..

Also im just a regular single player type gamer... not competitive at all...


----------



## kanttii

Anyone here using this monitor for graphic design? It looks like the perfect gaming monitor that could also be good for graphics stuff, but I'm just wondering if it actually is.. of course marketing people say anything to sell, so I'd love to hear someone's thoughts on this







I'd be using that to gaming, graphic and web design, some video editing and coding.

Thanks!

PS. Ordered one, I'd just love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Vipu

What kind of light should I buy behind my monitors?
I have seen tons of people to have it and I have heard its much better to your eyes in dark room to have light there for contras + less eye strain + removes some of that bad backlight stuff.

I just have no idea what kind of light should I look for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> PS. Ordered one, I'd just love to hear your thoughts!


From??????


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> What kind of light should I buy behind my monitors?
> I have seen tons of people to have it and I have heard its much better to your eyes in dark room to have light there for contras + less eye strain + removes some of that bad backlight stuff.
> 
> I just have no idea what kind of light should I look for.
> From??????


Hi, here is the article with all the explinations:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Lowering the brightness in the Nvidia control panel raises the gamma which makes colours dark, dull and blend together in dark scenes. The NVCP is useless for adjusting colours since it only negative affects the image quality; you might as well smear ketchup on your monitor and rip up the same amount of money you plan on spending on a Spyder 4 to save yourself some time. Many games will disable the NVCP adjustments anyway.
> 
> AHVA/IPS/PLS glow can be made nearly invisible with the right brightness and ambient or bias light combo. A 1600 lumen Philips (other companies sell similar lights) Daylight/6500k light is bright enough to light small rooms, not cause a ton of glare and make glow much harder to see if the monitor is set to <160cdm/2 (110-140 is optimal). A similar light can be put behind the monitor (bias light) to create a similar effect and works well with a dimmer room light (ie 1000 lumens).
> 
> Bias light example:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice article: http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/blb.htm
> 
> Obviously using a non VA panel, plasma or OLED in the dark is a bad idea, but bias lighting can greatly improve a displays perceived black depth and contrast in a lit room.


From the last article he posts, you can find their bias lighting here for purchase: http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ideal_lumesb.htm

He suggests if you're going to use bias light, to go for 1000 lumen's which I found here: http://www.amazon.ca/Anyray%5Cxae-Light-Lumen-Replacement-Dimmable/dp/B00BV0ODIS/ref=sr_1_10?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1428241771&sr=1-10&keywords=1000+lumens

Hope that helps


----------



## Vipu

Thanks!
Im sure it this helps to get me started!


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Thanks!
> Im sure it this helps to get me started!


Well I hope you live in the US, because I priced the standard bulbs out for myself and the shipping came to $66 to canada. That'll be a no deal from me.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> So any place in EU to get these?
> I have checked all Fin and Ger places but earliest is end of this month.


I cant remember the name, but there was a German place that was the very first to get these of anyone in the world. They were selling these monitors a few weeks ago.


----------



## aaronjb

I'd rather not wait to get one from PCMall, where I have an order in, and though I don't mind paying a premium I'm not inclined to pay the $1200US that one is listed for on eBay! Ouch.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> 1) A new Spyder (spyder 5) will be out in a week. Nobody knows what the new features are. And nobody knows the price. But you should probably wait.


Release in 2 days for 179€ (Pro), 259€ (Elite), 119€ (Express) in Germany:
http://www.amazon.de/Datacolor-Spyder5PRO-Kalibrierungsl%C3%B6sung-Farbbildschirme-schwarz/dp/B00UBSL31Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428252585&sr=8-1&keywords=spyder5pro


----------



## gavros777

I played some far cry 4 yesterday with the spyder4pro and tftcentral profile and while it looks better than before sunny days look like evening days. Can anyone else compare a sunny day in far cry 4 between a graphics preset and tftcentral profile?


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Congrats with your new monitor. I got a XB270HU, but returned it (blacklight bleeding). I now have to wait 2 weeks until there is new stock. I also bought a Spyder 4 Pro. Not sure if that was a good buy.
> 
> 1) A new Spyder (spyder 5) will be out in a week. Nobody knows what the new features are. And nobody knows the price. But you should probably wait.
> 2) The Spyder comes with its own software. The software decides the prices (there are 3 types). The hardware is the same, kinda. I believe the cheapest one does not have a brightness-meter for the brightness of the ambient light in your room. But I've learned that changing brightness later does not mess up your calibration. So the ambient light meter is not really necessary.
> 3) There is open source software to use your colorimeter. I haven't used it yet, but people recommend it. I found a few limitations/hinderances in the Spyder software. (I rather have a complicated UI than a easy, but limited UI). If you use the opensource software, then I think there is no difference between the 3 versions of the Spyder. Maybe buy the cheapest ?
> I've been messing with the calibration of my old monitor (Asus VE278Q, 27" 6-bit TN panel). Calibrating it made a huge difference. But I found out you can calibrate in many different ways. E.g. you have to pick a white-level to start with (5000K - 6500K or higher). 6500K is supposed to be closer to what a monitor should be calibrated at, for web and desktop usage. But 5800K is a bit warmer, and much nicer for games. If you own your own colorimeter, you can make 2, or more profiles, and switch between them to your liking.
> 
> While messing with the calibration, I'm learning new stuff. One of the things that bothered me in the past, was trying to calibrate the colors of games. I used the nVidia Control Panel. And although that is the wrong choice, it didn't even work in all games ! I learned today that many games (and applications) just reset or ignore your configured calibration. Windows doesn't deal with colors very well in all cases. (Supposedly, Macs are much more consistent and predictable). But today I found a utility to solve this problem.
> CPKeeper (Color Profile Keeper): http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/
> 
> I can't believe not more people mention this little tool, when talking about calibration. You can calibrate your expensive monitors all you want, but if Windows keeps messing up the profiles, it won't help much.
> 
> I'm still learning and experimenting. But my long-time goal is to create 2 or more icc-profiles, starting with different color temperatures. A warmer one for gaming, and a cooler one for surfing. And then I'll use CPKeeper to switch between the two. (Would be nice if the nVidia Control Panel would allow you to load a color profile per game).


Ergh...

This is popular only at Guru3D and in the Korean Qnix overclockable monitors club it seems...

Probably because I hosted it on Guru3D and was active in the Qnix club...

Anyways, try this: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/color-sustainer-download.html

Forum thread: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=386325

Games & Color Profiles sister thread: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=4775334

Some aspects of Color Management for those interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-qnix-x-star-1440p-monitor-club/19670#post_22612393


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Two great posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happen to know of a good tutorial that shows use of the alternate software? I ordered an express that will be here Saturday.


It's self-explanatory. I'll help you out if you need help.

You'll probably be confused first with the color management terms such as temperature, gamma, whitepoint, LUTs, etc... but don't worry.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> What kind of light should I buy behind my monitors?
> I have seen tons of people to have it and I have heard its much better to your eyes in dark room to have light there for contras + less eye strain + removes some of that bad backlight stuff.
> 
> I just have no idea what kind of light should I look for.
> From??????


Here if you're also in Finland: http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/UM.HB0EE.009

And for the light, for example I am using http://lightpack.tv and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT. Together with AmbiBox and PlayClaw 5 the performance impact is nearly zero, under 2-3 FPS at most. The manufacturer just told me their Prismatik software also works for Windows 8.1 now, but I'm just in the process of reinstalling everything on my PC because Windows Update messed it up, so I can't try yet. I got used to AmbiBox though so it's nice. http://www.ambibox.ru/en/index.php/Main_Page you can tweak soooo many things. So many. So..many.. Default settings are also okay







just with AmbiBox you need to reconfigure the capture areas, which is rather straightforward when following the wiki!

SAdly I can't find pics or videos of what it looks like, sorry :/ they're somewhere in the backup drives







BUT here's a demo video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UP7SmUqkxc

Lightpack costs $89 and they shipped it to me to Europe (mine was sent from China, yours might be sent from there or the UK) in about 1.5 weeks, pretty fast considering that Chinese eBay sellers ship in 2-4 weeks







AmbiBox, Prismatik are both free and PlayClaw 5 can be used for free if you don't record or stream (and I'd anyways recommend using Shadowplay for those, or OBS for streaming if you need to customize more than shadowplay lets you).

That German retailer where the moniitor can be bought was this https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB270HUbprz-NVIDIA(R)-G-SYNC(TM)-LED-Monitor/html/product/1181210?event=search but I'm not sure I'd trust them with my warranty issues if and when they arise..like dead pixels etc. They might be good, but I just haven't heard anything about them!

Damn I can't wait to get this monitor.. I already was pretty sad with this TN of mine, old BenQ G2320HDB from 2008, and now that I calibrated this one again and read the TFTcentral review once more.. well, let's just say I'm getting veeeery impatient







tweaking game settings to work with 1440p resolution already!


----------



## FreeElectron

Why aren't we seeing an Acer rep?


----------



## Rndomuser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why aren't we seeing an Acer rep?


Do you really want to see more paid shills desperately trying to promote their brand in the forums?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rndomuser*
> 
> Do you really want to see more paid shills desperately trying to promote their brand in the forums?


Yea, I'll pass on the guys trying to refute and minimize legitimate consumer issues

*cough* Corsair reps *cough*


----------



## ricindem

the backlight diamond shape is strong and i imagine people wanting to use the ulmb will have to deal with the diamond shape in order to have a decent brightness level

still enjoying my monitor, its been 5 days and still no pixel problems and the backlight and build quality seem about as good as it gets for what it is

saw the thing about clamping but it doesnt change my bottom right corner bleed anyway


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricindem*
> 
> the backlight diamond shape is strong and i imagine people wanting to use the ulmb will have to deal with the diamond shape in order to have a decent brightness level
> 
> still enjoying my monitor, its been 5 days and still no pixel problems and the backlight and build quality seem about as good as it gets for what it is
> 
> saw the thing about clamping but it doesnt change my bottom right corner bleed anyway


I'm envious. I'm currently enduring the longest weekend of my life as I wait for my shipping. On top of that - after I placed my order - one of my fan splitters died and took out one of my Noctua heatsink fans with it. So it's likely I won't even have my **** together by the time my monitor gets here.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Here if you're also in Finland: http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/UM.HB0EE.009
> 
> And for the light, for example I am using http://lightpack.tv and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT. Together with AmbiBox and PlayClaw 5 the performance impact is nearly zero, under 2-3 FPS at most. The manufacturer just told me their Prismatik software also works for Windows 8.1 now, but I'm just in the process of reinstalling everything on my PC because Windows Update messed it up, so I can't try yet. I got used to AmbiBox though so it's nice. http://www.ambibox.ru/en/index.php/Main_Page you can tweak soooo many things. So many. So..many.. Default settings are also okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just with AmbiBox you need to reconfigure the capture areas, which is rather straightforward when following the wiki!
> 
> SAdly I can't find pics or videos of what it looks like, sorry :/ they're somewhere in the backup drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT here's a demo video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UP7SmUqkxc
> 
> Lightpack costs $89 and they shipped it to me to Europe (mine was sent from China, yours might be sent from there or the UK) in about 1.5 weeks, pretty fast considering that Chinese eBay sellers ship in 2-4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmbiBox, Prismatik are both free and PlayClaw 5 can be used for free if you don't record or stream (and I'd anyways recommend using Shadowplay for those, or OBS for streaming if you need to customize more than shadowplay lets you).
> 
> That German retailer where the moniitor can be bought was this https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB270HUbprz-NVIDIA(R)-G-SYNC(TM)-LED-Monitor/html/product/1181210?event=search but I'm not sure I'd trust them with my warranty issues if and when they arise..like dead pixels etc. They might be good, but I just haven't heard anything about them!
> 
> Damn I can't wait to get this monitor.. I already was pretty sad with this TN of mine, old BenQ G2320HDB from 2008, and now that I calibrated this one again and read the TFTcentral review once more.. well, let's just say I'm getting veeeery impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweaking game settings to work with 1440p resolution already!


I've been looking into the lightpack. Does it have any issues or compatibility problems with G-Sync or any games?


----------



## Qwixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I'm envious. I'm currently enduring the longest weekend of my life as I wait for my shipping. On top of that - after I placed my order - one of my fan splitters died and took out one of my Noctua heatsink fans with it. So it's likely I won't even have my **** together by the time my monitor gets here.


I know how you feel. I went cheap and picked newegg saver shipping. This is the last line in ups tracking for me:

Cerritos, CA, United States 04/03/2015 7:27 A.M. Departure Scan

So right now, I am wondering just exactly where it's really at. CA is long way away from me. I figured I would risk cheap because it would move along fine over the weekend, at least packages usually move fine in my experience.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rndomuser*
> 
> Do you really want to see more paid shills desperately trying to promote their brand in the forums?


Nope, but i want to see someone how can comment on issues (backlight bleed, IPS Glow and Problematic pixels).
I am also interested in seeing someone who can tell us when will the monitor be available at amazon.com.


----------



## Rndomuser

I think Amazon's availability only depends on Amazon themselves and even Acer doesn't know when Amazon will decide to stock up this model







It's like with video cards - they often don't have a freshly-released models in stock and make them available much later than other stores like Newegg.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rndomuser*
> 
> I think Amazon's availability only depends on Amazon themselves and even Acer doesn't know when Amazon will decide to stock up this model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like with video cards - they often don't have a freshly-released models in stock and make them available much later than other stores like Newegg.


I would wager that it has to do with the fact that Amazon does so much business with other goods, that they don't care/need to rush to get the latest and greatest nerd hardware in. Newegg and Tiger are going to try and rush to get big products in, because that brings important traffic to their stores. They are also direct competitors with each other.

Given the size of Amazon, I just see them going _"Ah, yea, we will get that eventually. Let the peasant stores fight over it for now."_


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rndomuser*
> 
> I think Amazon's availability only depends on Amazon themselves and even Acer doesn't know when Amazon will decide to stock up this model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like with video cards - they often don't have a freshly-released models in stock and make them available much later than other stores like Newegg.


Yeah but, newegg does not deal with international orders.


----------



## TonytotheB

Seems this monitor also has the same issues as every other initial production of any other monitor ever









I'm still buying an early one though. Unfortunately I am in the US now and not UK. overclockers.co.uk have them pre-order but Newegg just says 'Out of stock'


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Yeah but, newegg does not deal with international orders.


@FreeElectron

http://www.newegg.com/Info/NewsroomDetail.aspx?ID=1321&Type=3

Not sure if their expansion into parts of Asia and Europe will help you.


----------



## Nitemare3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Here if you're also in Finland: http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/UM.HB0EE.009
> 
> And for the light, for example I am using http://lightpack.tv and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT. Together with AmbiBox and PlayClaw 5 the performance impact is nearly zero, under 2-3 FPS at most. The manufacturer just told me their Prismatik software also works for Windows 8.1 now, but I'm just in the process of reinstalling everything on my PC because Windows Update messed it up, so I can't try yet. I got used to AmbiBox though so it's nice. http://www.ambibox.ru/en/index.php/Main_Page you can tweak soooo many things. So many. So..many.. Default settings are also okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just with AmbiBox you need to reconfigure the capture areas, which is rather straightforward when following the wiki!
> 
> SAdly I can't find pics or videos of what it looks like, sorry :/ they're somewhere in the backup drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT here's a demo video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UP7SmUqkxc
> 
> Lightpack costs $89 and they shipped it to me to Europe (mine was sent from China, yours might be sent from there or the UK) in about 1.5 weeks, pretty fast considering that Chinese eBay sellers ship in 2-4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmbiBox, Prismatik are both free and PlayClaw 5 can be used for free if you don't record or stream (and I'd anyways recommend using Shadowplay for those, or OBS for streaming if you need to customize more than shadowplay lets you).
> 
> That German retailer where the moniitor can be bought was this https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB270HUbprz-NVIDIA(R)-G-SYNC(TM)-LED-Monitor/html/product/1181210?event=search but I'm not sure I'd trust them with my warranty issues if and when they arise..like dead pixels etc. They might be good, but I just haven't heard anything about them!
> 
> Damn I can't wait to get this monitor.. I already was pretty sad with this TN of mine, old BenQ G2320HDB from 2008, and now that I calibrated this one again and read the TFTcentral review once more.. well, let's just say I'm getting veeeery impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweaking game settings to work with 1440p resolution already!


Damn... bought my Lightpack awhile back when it was more. I saw the performance hit to be quite a bit though - has PlayClaw gotten better optimized or something? It was definitely more than 2-3 FPS... more like 10-20 FPS.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Here if you're also in Finland: http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/UM.HB0EE.009
> 
> And for the light, for example I am using http://lightpack.tv and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT. Together with AmbiBox and PlayClaw 5 the performance impact is nearly zero, under 2-3 FPS at most. The manufacturer just told me their Prismatik software also works for Windows 8.1 now, but I'm just in the process of reinstalling everything on my PC because Windows Update messed it up, so I can't try yet. I got used to AmbiBox though so it's nice. http://www.ambibox.ru/en/index.php/Main_Page you can tweak soooo many things. So many. So..many.. Default settings are also okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just with AmbiBox you need to reconfigure the capture areas, which is rather straightforward when following the wiki!
> 
> SAdly I can't find pics or videos of what it looks like, sorry :/ they're somewhere in the backup drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT here's a demo video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UP7SmUqkxc
> 
> Lightpack costs $89 and they shipped it to me to Europe (mine was sent from China, yours might be sent from there or the UK) in about 1.5 weeks, pretty fast considering that Chinese eBay sellers ship in 2-4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmbiBox, Prismatik are both free and PlayClaw 5 can be used for free if you don't record or stream (and I'd anyways recommend using Shadowplay for those, or OBS for streaming if you need to customize more than shadowplay lets you).
> 
> That German retailer where the moniitor can be bought was this https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB270HUbprz-NVIDIA(R)-G-SYNC(TM)-LED-Monitor/html/product/1181210?event=search but I'm not sure I'd trust them with my warranty issues if and when they arise..like dead pixels etc. They might be good, but I just haven't heard anything about them!
> 
> Damn I can't wait to get this monitor.. I already was pretty sad with this TN of mine, old BenQ G2320HDB from 2008, and now that I calibrated this one again and read the TFTcentral review once more.. well, let's just say I'm getting veeeery impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweaking game settings to work with 1440p resolution already!


I recommend an Antumbra Glow as a cheaper alternative









https://antumbra.io/


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Here if you're also in Finland: http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/UM.HB0EE.009
> 
> And for the light, for example I am using http://lightpack.tv and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT. Together with AmbiBox and PlayClaw 5 the performance impact is nearly zero, under 2-3 FPS at most. The manufacturer just told me their Prismatik software also works for Windows 8.1 now, but I'm just in the process of reinstalling everything on my PC because Windows Update messed it up, so I can't try yet. I got used to AmbiBox though so it's nice. http://www.ambibox.ru/en/index.php/Main_Page you can tweak soooo many things. So many. So..many.. Default settings are also okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just with AmbiBox you need to reconfigure the capture areas, which is rather straightforward when following the wiki!
> 
> SAdly I can't find pics or videos of what it looks like, sorry :/ they're somewhere in the backup drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT here's a demo video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UP7SmUqkxc
> 
> Lightpack costs $89 and they shipped it to me to Europe (mine was sent from China, yours might be sent from there or the UK) in about 1.5 weeks, pretty fast considering that Chinese eBay sellers ship in 2-4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmbiBox, Prismatik are both free and PlayClaw 5 can be used for free if you don't record or stream (and I'd anyways recommend using Shadowplay for those, or OBS for streaming if you need to customize more than shadowplay lets you).
> 
> That German retailer where the moniitor can be bought was this https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB270HUbprz-NVIDIA(R)-G-SYNC(TM)-LED-Monitor/html/product/1181210?event=search but I'm not sure I'd trust them with my warranty issues if and when they arise..like dead pixels etc. They might be good, but I just haven't heard anything about them!
> 
> Damn I can't wait to get this monitor.. I already was pretty sad with this TN of mine, old BenQ G2320HDB from 2008, and now that I calibrated this one again and read the TFTcentral review once more.. well, let's just say I'm getting veeeery impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweaking game settings to work with 1440p resolution already!


Thanks, watched some reviews and some sample videos on youtube and purchased a couple. I actually ended up finding all the Easter eggs on their site for $20 off. This demo looks cool btw:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snOec9PntGc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I recommend an Antumbra Glow as a cheaper alternative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://antumbra.io/


I don't think Glow is available yet - their site says pre-order?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Thanks, watched some reviews and some sample videos on youtube and purchased a couple. I actually ended up finding all the Easter eggs on their site for $20 off. This demo looks cool btw:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snOec9PntGc
> I don't think Glow is available yet - their site says pre-order?


Yeah, it's shipping in less than 2 weeks though







. Been waiting for a while haha.


----------



## traxtech

I have a http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ideal_lumesb.htm that i brought home with me when i was in America, works a treat. I hope no one uses those stupid antec LEDs, i had them and they are terrible


----------



## Arizonian

I encourage XB27OHU owners to congregate in the owners club, as this thread is coming to an end soon. It served it's purpose for two months of speculation before debut.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I recommend an Antumbra Glow as a cheaper alternative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://antumbra.io/


You wouldn't happen to know any companies like http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ in Canada would you? Shipping costs are ridiculous.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I encourage XB27OHU owners to congregate in the owners club, as this thread is coming to an end soon. It served it's purpose for two months of speculation before debut.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club


Should have just turned this into the owners club thread...


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Should have just turned this into the owners club thread...


+1

We'd love a lot of info


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Thanks, watched some reviews and some sample videos on youtube and purchased a couple. I actually ended up finding all the Easter eggs on their site for $20 off. This demo looks cool btw:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snOec9PntGc
> I don't think Glow is available yet - their site says pre-order?


The first five eggs appear on the main page, there's one more on 'Contact Us', another on 'Downloads', another on 'FAQ' (you have to expand some of the answers), and another on 'How It Works'. But I'm having trouble finding the tenth egg. Do you have to wait for it to appear on one of the pages? Or perhaps take some action?


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> The first five eggs appear on the main page, there's one more on 'Contact Us', another on 'Downloads', another on 'FAQ' (you have to expand some of the answers), and another on 'How It Works'. But I'm having trouble finding the tenth egg. Do you have to wait for it to appear on one of the pages? Or perhaps take some action?


haha actually I'm not sure - I think one appeared right inside the Light Pack logo in top left corner for me, but not sure if you found that one. I just went around and found them all again - the last one i think it just gave me after having the page loaded for a while (or I clicked on it and didnt notice). Either way, it just gives you the discount code: EASTER-10-6O21


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know any companies like http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ in Canada would you? Shipping costs are ridiculous.


Unfortunately I don't. I agree the shipping costs are ridiculous.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> haha actually I'm not sure - I think one appeared right inside the Light Pack logo in top left corner for me, but not sure if you found that one. I just went around and found them all again - the last one i think it just gave me after having the page loaded for a while (or I clicked on it and didnt notice). Either way, it just gives you the discount code: EASTER-10-6O21


Hahaha, yes, I found that one, it was my first. Still haven't found the last one though







, but thank you anyway for the code! I still don't know if I should get the Lightpack or the Antumbra Glow, and I'm worried about import fees too.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Should have just turned this into the owners club thread...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> +1
> 
> We'd love a lot of info


Already discussed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536499/acer-xb270hu-27-1440p-144hz-g-sync-ips-ulmb-monitor-discussion-thread/1400#post_23743939

Let owners migrate to the club. You will find the important information on the first post. I decided to keep this thread for nonowners open. Allow non-owners to come here ask questions etc.

Club link

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

This thread seems more active, why not just move the new one here and post all the goodies on the first Page?


----------



## deizel5

Can anyone coming coming from an Asus ROG or any other decent TN say if its really worth it to upgrade to this new monitor for the colors and/or resolution? I'm worried about glow and losing 3d, but am not sure just how much of a gain the additional res and vibrant colors are.

Im so torn on getting this.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Can anyone coming coming from an Asus ROG or any other decent TN say if its really worth it to upgrade to this new monitor for the colors and/or resolution? I'm worried about glow and losing 3d, but am not sure just how much of a gain the additional res and vibrant colors are.
> 
> Im so torn on getting this.


If you're not going to lose a ton of money switching it out sure.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Can anyone coming coming from an Asus ROG or any other decent TN say if its really worth it to upgrade to this new monitor for the colors and/or resolution? I'm worried about glow and losing 3d, but am not sure just how much of a gain the additional res and vibrant colors are.
> 
> Im so torn on getting this.


I'm leaning very heavily into getting one after getting fed up with the pixel inversion on the Swift.

I don't use 3D at all. Do you?


----------



## Green345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mylek*
> 
> I also received defective display from Antonline. In my case a section of the backlight doesn't work.
> 
> I'd like to return it for a refund but not sure how difficult it will be. Antonline's return policy is cryptic but I believe Amazon's a-z guarentee assures the return of defective items for a refund and would supersede it. If they refuse a refund on a defective item I think you could file an a-z claim through amazon or alternatively attempt through the credit card company. Neither of those would be guaranteed to work though, and sound like a possible hassle.
> 
> (Background pictured is solid blue)
> http://imgur.com/8YJByro.jpg


Just posted a follow up to my situation in the owner's thread since its looking like I might be an owner of my awesomely defective panel (pending the Amazon A to Z Guarantee claim). I wish you luck in dealing with Antonline, Mylek. Apparently they have quite a bad reputation when it comes to issues like this.


----------



## LordVarian

NCIX Accepted the price match to Directcanada. Gave them a call but they don't have an official ETA on the monitors.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> NCIX Accepted the price match to Directcanada. Gave them a call but they don't have an official ETA on the monitors.


I'm in the same boat. Went to their North York location and they said I can hook the monitor up there and check for dead pixels. If there are any, apparently there is a perfect pixel warranty you can buy.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Went to their North York location and they said I can hook the monitor up there and check for dead pixels. If there are any, apparently there is a perfect pixel warranty you can buy.


Yeah I got the express RMA. With the price match it's still cheaper than NCIX's price.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Green345*
> 
> Just posted a follow up to my situation in the owner's thread since its looking like I might be an owner of my awesomely defective panel (pending the Amazon A to Z Guarantee claim). I wish you luck in dealing with Antonline, Mylek. Apparently they have quite a bad reputation when it comes to issues like this.


Almost ordered from them when they were in stock. Glad I didn't. I'll wait for Amazon proper to get them in I guess.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Almost ordered from them when they were in stock. Glad I didn't. I'll wait for Amazon proper to get them in I guess.


Don't order from Amazon.com
Let me order mine first


----------



## insidius

They're in stock at Tiger Direct right now. Just ordered.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> They're in stock at Tiger Direct right now. Just ordered.


Nice. I'm still waiting for them to process my order placed Thursday morning









Looks like they might have a decent stock, initially they only allowed 3 per order.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Can anyone coming coming from an Asus ROG or any other decent TN say if its really worth it to upgrade to this new monitor for the colors and/or resolution? I'm worried about glow and losing 3d, but am not sure just how much of a gain the additional res and vibrant colors are.
> 
> Im so torn on getting this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm leaning very heavily into getting one after getting fed up with the pixel inversion on the Swift.
> 
> I don't use 3D at all. Do you?


The major reason I am not dumping my Swift and picking up this monitor is the non-support for 3D. I like to use 3D for a few titles that great support for it like Batman and Tomb Raider. It is such a pity because I have had it with the nasty pixel inversion of the Swift ...


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't. I agree the shipping costs are ridiculous.


Any news on you're front? All quiet here still unfortunately...no news at all from ncix


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> Any news on you're front? All quiet here still unfortunately...no news at all from ncix


I've already placed my order with NCIX and price matched. Just waiting for them to get their stock in. Nothing from their real time stock check though.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I've already placed my order with NCIX and price matched. Just waiting for them to get their stock in. Nothing from their real time stock check though.


Same place as me then.
Sad face


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> For our german friends here, I created a 20 minute review of the XB270HU


Added a german subtitles/transcript now, so you can translate the subtitles to English


----------



## koc6

Hi guys, two days now with my monitor, Its perfect no dead pixel, just a little glow from the bottom right corner.
And i can say the monitor its amazing silky smooth at 144hz, also with my titan x SLI games runs at solid 144 FPS, its amazing experience, cant be happy more.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Hi guys, two days now with my monitor, Its perfect no dead pixel, just a little glow from the bottom right corner.
> And i can say the monitor its amazing silky smooth at 144hz, also with my titan x SLI games runs at solid 144 FPS, its amazing experience, cant be happy more.


Getting any microstutter with that SLI? I just built a new PC with a Titan X and was considering going SLI with it, but I've never done SLI and I've heard a lot of negative things.


----------



## Asmodian

SLI is very smooth now, at least in my experience. I remember micro-stutter from a few years ago and it is much better now, it feels as smooth as single GPU. Smoother due to higher FPS.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> SLI is very smooth now, at least in my experience. I remember micro-stutter from a few years ago and it is much better now, it feels as smooth as single GPU. Smoother due to higher FPS.


Agreed, silky smooth especially with G-sync. never notice any microstutter.


----------



## insidius

Damn it you guys.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

^^^
Lol. I guess you have no choice but to purchase another Titan X


----------



## arbok26

Are we using the owners club thread or this one? Or do the plebs like me who don't have one yet forced to post here...

Anyways its just my luck! The Acer XB270HU is up at Amazon for backorder but it doesn't ship to Malaysia, spent 45 minutes with Amazon asking to check their information, and I have no idea if they did or not, but they said it doesn't ship here. ***. Yeah worse things have happened, wars, famine etc but damn it there goes 3 weeks eyeing this monitor. You guys in US and EU have got it good, in terms of getting things. We got nothing here. I guess I can only hope that once it IS out, that they will change the information.







Its really weird, all other Acer monitors ship to Malaysia, and I'm pretty sure that all the other brand's monitors ship too. Really hope they change it, but now I expect to be without a monitor for a good while. I got ALL my PC parts but no monitor... I have a TV, so i'll just have to play using that. Maybe its a blessing in disguise cause its so expensive.

The other monitor I wanted XB240H, is also out of stock, ships in 3-5 weeks.... it was in stock a couple of days ago but I couldn't decide between these two. Damn!









Maybe someone more persuasive than me can go tell Amazon to ship it internationally!

EDIT: Well it doesn't even ship to Australia (my first home) so yeah how stupid is that...


----------



## FreeElectron

Amazon.com has it listed as sold by amazon.com
Amazon.com | New offers : Acer XB270HU bprz 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Amazon.com has it listed as sold by amazon.com
> Amazon.com | New offers : Acer XB270HU bprz 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor


There's no international shipping right now...







at least not for Australia and Malaysia.... haven't checked other countries.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> There's no international shipping right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least not for Australia and Malaysia.... haven't checked other countries.


Yes, sadly.

I have just chatted with them and they said
Quote:


> Currently, the manufacturer have not provided us authorization to ship this item to your country.


I will have them shipped to a parcel forwarding company that i use.


----------



## modern_midnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Amazon.com has it listed as sold by amazon.com
> Amazon.com | New offers : Acer XB270HU bprz 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor


Was it in stock when you saw it? It now says out of stock and estimated delivery date of May 8th - May 22nd 2015


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modern_midnight*
> 
> Was it in stock when you saw it? It now says out of stock and estimated delivery date of May 8th - May 22nd 2015


Nope.
Where did you find the date?


----------



## modern_midnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Nope.
> Where did you find the date?


My order confirmation email shows that date. I have been checking every 20 minutes for over a week to check this product when it cam available on Amazon. Check before bed last night and its not there. Check when I wake up and its out of stock....


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modern_midnight*
> 
> My order confirmation email shows that date. I have been checking every 20 minutes for over a week to check this product when it cam available on Amazon. Check before bed last night and its not there. Check when I wake up and its out of stock....


Got the same date








I'll wait a little (few days) if they don't ship it faster then i will probably cancel the order.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> SLI is very smooth now, at least in my experience. I remember micro-stutter from a few years ago and it is much better now, it feels as smooth as single GPU. Smoother due to higher FPS.


While I dont have SLI Titan X's, Id have to disagree on the smoothness of SLI. I had SLI 670's and while it was better than one 670 because of the FPS it was not until I went back to a single card that had the same performance as my dual 670's that I realized just how much more smooth a single card solution really was. Still, Im back at SLI 980's now because I needed more FPS, but I look forward to the day of getting a big daddy Pascal card to be back in single card space for that smoothness I miss.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> Anyways its just my luck! The Acer XB270HU is up at Amazon for backorder but it doesn't ship to Malaysia, spent 45 minutes with Amazon asking to check their information, and I have no idea if they did or not, but they said it doesn't ship here. ***


Did you try buying directly from Acer's website? Maybe they will ship it to you. You could also use a courier company to forward the purchase to you. I have never used one myself, but I have seen a lot of people use them in other countries to get things that were only shipping to the US. Basically you just set it up with the company and buy them item and it ships to them, they receive the item and re-ship it to you in whatever country you are in. with a small percentage of the shipping fees going to them.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Yes, sadly.
> 
> I have just chatted with them and they said
> I will have them shipped to a parcel forwarding company that i use.


Hmmm... I'd do parcel forwarding, but if I have to RMA it could get messy. Are you concerned about having to return your product if its defective?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> Hmmm... I'd do parcel forwarding, but if I have to RMA it could get messy. Are you concerned about having to return your product if its defective?


Yup.
But i don't know what to do...
I have limited options.


----------



## arbok26

haha you're way more hardcore than I am...

having said that - check Amazon again - its now delivering to Australia and Malaysia and I just ordered mine. ( I take back everything I said about Amazon in my earlier post LOL)

Go Go GO!


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Did you try buying directly from Acer's website? Maybe they will ship it to you. You could also use a courier company to forward the purchase to you. I have never used one myself, but I have seen a lot of people use them in other countries to get things that were only shipping to the US. Basically you just set it up with the company and buy them item and it ships to them, they receive the item and re-ship it to you in whatever country you are in. with a small percentage of the shipping fees going to them.


Yep I thought about that too! But decided against it, because having to deal with an extra party wasn't worth the trouble (I had a plan B monitor the XB240H that I was just going to get). Being an $800 purchase, a monitor which is pretty fragile, an amazon package that rocked up at my door last week that looked like it was thrown around a bit and also a lot of people RMA their monitor because of what looks to me either poor workmanship, dead pixels, light bleed, the chance of sending it back was high.

But now that Amazon are offering international shipping with this, I don't have to deal with freight forwarding so its all good! One less party to deal with if I have to RMA it.

Also the Acer US website don't ship internationally, otherwise I would have jumped on it a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Raxus

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> Yep I thought about that too! But decided against it, because having to deal with an extra party wasn't worth the trouble (I had a plan B monitor the XB240H that I was just going to get). Being an $800 purchase, a monitor which is pretty fragile, an amazon package that rocked up at my door last week that looked like it was thrown around a bit and also a lot of people RMA their monitor because of what looks to me either poor workmanship, dead pixels, light bleed, the chance of sending it back was high.
> 
> But now that Amazon are offering international shipping with this, I don't have to deal with freight forwarding so its all good! One less party to deal with if I have to RMA it.
> 
> Also the Acer US website don't ship internationally, otherwise I would have jumped on it a couple of weeks ago!


Definitely not a purchase I would make without a solid exit strategy.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> .
> Definitely not a purchase I would make without a solid exit strategy.


I have not dealt with returning anything at Amazon but I assume they are ok?

They said they also pay for shipping for defective monitors, so I'm alright with that. Just a long delay between getting it back because I'm overseas.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> I have not dealt with returning anything at Amazon but I assume they are ok?
> 
> They said they also pay for shipping for defective monitors, so I'm alright with that. Just a long delay between getting it back because I'm overseas.


I've heard of issues with resellers using Amazon. But I assume Amazon will go to bat for you if its a problem.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

For anyone undecided, who doesn't speak german. I have now added English subtitles to my review. You can choose it in the player options. I hope it may help you in the decision to buy or not to buy this monitor


----------



## kamimaru

thanks for the english subtitles ! great review .


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I've heard of issues with resellers using Amazon. But I assume Amazon will go to bat for you if its a problem.


Ok cool, I went with Amazon not a reseller so hopefully it's all good.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamimaru*
> 
> thanks for the english subtitles


Did only a quick translation, there are still some mistakes in it. Will fix it later today


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> Ok cool, I went with Amazon not a reseller so hopefully it's all good.


I thought only resellers were selling it on amazon currently.


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I thought only resellers were selling it on amazon currently.


Not anymore:

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB270HU-bprz-27-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1428430617&sr=1-4&keywords=acer+xb270hu


----------



## t1337dude

TigerDirect is already being weird. It's Tuesday (placed order Thursday morning) and I still don't have my invoice. I opened a ticket yesterday inquiring when my item might ship, and they finally replied saying "ETA: 4/23/2015". Yikes. Takes TigerDirect 3 weeks to process and ship an order?

I'm already tempted to cancel. At that rate I'd be better off just getting lucky on ordering it from elsewhere.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> TigerDirect is already being weird. It's Tuesday (placed order Thursday morning) and I still don't have my invoice. I opened a ticket yesterday inquiring when my item might ship, and they finally replied saying "ETA: 4/23/2015". Yikes. Takes TigerDirect 3 weeks to process and ship an order?
> 
> I'm already tempted to cancel. At that rate I'd be better off just getting lucky on ordering it from elsewhere.


I had a Tigerdirect rep tell me the XB270HU was discontinued a few days ago. They have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I had a Tigerdirect rep tell me the XB270HU was discontinued a few days ago. They have no idea what they're talking about.


A rep told me yesterday that my order shipped yesterday, but a third party vendor was shipping the monitor to me and I would receive my tracking number within 24 hours. Well 30 hours later I spoke with another rep that said they don't know if it's been shipped and they don't have a tracking number. So just an FYI, Tigerdirect is getting their monitors from a third party, of whom they wouldn't disclose, and of who they have 0 control over. I'm going to be putting in a cancellation through Paypal, YAY for paying through Paypal, and reject the package when/if it arrives. I'll wait for Amazon to get it in stock, even if I have to wait at least I won't be jerked around.

Edit: I ordered last Thursday, paid for Rush processing and Next Day delivery. The site says that if you get your Next day order in before 5PM ET they will be shipped the same day.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> A rep told me yesterday that my order shipped yesterday, but a third party vendor was shipping the monitor to me and I would receive my tracking number within 24 hours. Well 30 hours later I spoke with another rep that said they don't know if it's been shipped and they don't have a tracking number. So just an FYI, Tigerdirect is getting their monitors from a third party, of whom they wouldn't disclose, and of who they have 0 control over. I'm going to be putting in a cancellation through Paypal, YAY for paying through Paypal, and reject the package when/if it arrives. I'll wait for Amazon to get it in stock, even if I have to wait at least I won't be jerked around.
> 
> Edit: I ordered last Thursday, paid for Rush processing and Next Day delivery. The site says that if you get your Next day order in before 5PM ET they will be shipped the same day.


Unfortunately I did not pay through Paypal. If I put an a cancellation request, who knows how long that will take for them. I suppose I could try to do it over the phone.

I just don't understand why TigerDirect would say that they had these monitors in stock when they clearly didn't have them in stock and ready to ship.

BTW I heard that Amazon doesn't expect to have more in stock until May 11th according to this dude

I'm tempted to just hold on. I don't really need this monitor ASAP, I'm busy studying for my A+ certification until the 27th. But then again, if I need to return the monitor, who knows how many months it would take TigerDirect to process and fulfill that sort of request.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Unfortunately I did not pay through Paypal. If I put an a cancellation request, who knows how long that will take for them. I suppose I could try to do it over the phone.
> 
> I just don't understand why TigerDirect would say that they had these monitors in stock when they clearly didn't have them in stock and ready to ship.
> 
> BTW I heard that Amazon doesn't expect to have more in stock until May 11th according to this dude
> 
> I'm tempted to just hold on. I don't really need this monitor ASAP, I'm busy studying for my A+ certification until the 27th. But then again, if I need to return the monitor, who knows how many months it would take TigerDirect to process and fulfill that sort of request.









Did you pay with a Credit Card?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> 
> Did you pay with a Credit Card?


With Debit more specifically, but yes. Suggesting just doing a chargeback? That probably would be a lot easier, but I'm obligated to at least ask them first. I'm just uncertain because I have no idea what the likelihood is of me grabbing available stock from a reputable online retailer anytime soon.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> With Debit more specifically, but yes. Suggesting just doing a chargeback? That probably would be a lot easier, but I'm obligated to at least ask them first. I'm just uncertain because I have no idea what the likelihood is of me grabbing available stock from a reputable online retailer anytime soon.


That's basically what I'll be doing. The rep today said that since I was told yesterday that the monitor shipped, even though she now could not verify that, that I can't cancel my order. So yes, I will be doing a chargeback because I have the chat transcript saying that I can't cancel my order even though they can give me no information about its whereabouts.

This will sound stubborn, but even if I were to receive the monitor tomorrow, I will reject it, follow through with my Paypal cancellation, and wait to order from a different company out of principle.

Edit: I also spoke with an Amazon rep today and they did not have an estimated delivery date.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> A rep told me yesterday that my order shipped yesterday, but a third party vendor was shipping the monitor to me and I would receive my tracking number within 24 hours. Well 30 hours later I spoke with another rep that said they don't know if it's been shipped and they don't have a tracking number. So just an FYI, Tigerdirect is getting their monitors from a third party, of whom they wouldn't disclose, and of who they have 0 control over. I'm going to be putting in a cancellation through Paypal, YAY for paying through Paypal, and reject the package when/if it arrives. I'll wait for Amazon to get it in stock, even if I have to wait at least I won't be jerked around.
> 
> Edit: I ordered last Thursday, paid for Rush processing and Next Day delivery. The site says that if you get your Next day order in before 5PM ET they will be shipped the same day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Unfortunately I did not pay through Paypal. If I put an a cancellation request, who knows how long that will take for them. I suppose I could try to do it over the phone.
> 
> I just don't understand why TigerDirect would say that they had these monitors in stock when they clearly didn't have them in stock and ready to ship.
> 
> BTW I heard that Amazon doesn't expect to have more in stock until May 11th according to this dude
> 
> I'm tempted to just hold on. I don't really need this monitor ASAP, I'm busy studying for my A+ certification until the 27th. But then again, if I need to return the monitor, who knows how many months it would take TigerDirect to process and fulfill that sort of request.


It might actually be wise to wait a while. Hopefully they can clean their manufacturing facilities.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I've already placed my order with NCIX and price matched. Just waiting for them to get their stock in. Nothing from their real time stock check though.


My invoice is in, now just waiting for them to send the email saying I can come get it


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Not anymore:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB270HU-bprz-27-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1428430617&sr=1-4&keywords=acer+xb270hu


Thanks for that. PCMall vs. Amazon - who will ship to me first? The battle is on.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> haha you're way more hardcore than I am...
> 
> having said that - check Amazon again - its now delivering to Australia and Malaysia and I just ordered mine. ( I take back everything I said about Amazon in my earlier post LOL)
> 
> Go Go GO!


loooooooooooool
I cancelled my order








I don't think i can wait another month!


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> TigerDirect is already being weird. It's Tuesday (placed order Thursday morning) and I still don't have my invoice. I opened a ticket yesterday inquiring when my item might ship, and they finally replied saying "ETA: 4/23/2015". Yikes. Takes TigerDirect 3 weeks to process and ship an order?
> 
> I'm already tempted to cancel. At that rate I'd be better off just getting lucky on ordering it from elsewhere.


Yeah, I might cancel my Tiger Direct order as well. Especially if Amazon is getting them Soon™.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Yeah, I might cancel my Tiger Direct order as well. Especially if Amazon is getting them Soon™.


I can't do Amazon because they charge tax. I'd have to wait for Newegg, and who knows how long that might take.

Who knew buying an $800 monitor would be such an ordeal?


----------



## aaronjb

Anyone who bought a Swift last fall knows this pain!


----------



## insidius

It just sucks because I just built a brand new PC around this monitor that i can't even use until I get it lol

Thankfully I just got word that parts of my PC are being delayed another week at least, so I have time.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> It just sucks because I just built a brand new PC around this monitor that i can't even use until I get it lol
> 
> Thankfully I just got word that parts of my PC are being delayed another week at least, so I have time.


I have all the pc parts all over the room waiting for the case (expected arrival tomorrow) and the monitor


----------



## insidius

So I just talked to Tiger Direct via chat, the rep said that my order has already shipped and they gave me a tracking number. The tracking isn't active yet but she said it would become available in 24 hours, so we'll see.

For reference, I ordered the monitor yesterday and I am in the US.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> So I just talked to Tiger Direct via chat, the rep said that my order has already shipped and they gave me a tracking number. The tracking isn't active yet but she said it would become available in 24 hours, so we'll see.
> 
> For reference, I ordered the monitor yesterday and I am in the US.


That's effed yo, I ordered mine on Thursday and I don't even have an invoice yet. Did they give you an invoice, or just tell you it shipped? I'm going to have to hassle them. And if they didn't already ship it, I'm going to cancel


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> That's effed yo, I ordered mine on Thursday and I don't even have an invoice yet. Did they give you an invoice, or just tell you it shipped? I'm going to have to hassle them. And if they didn't already ship it, I'm going to cancel


I got an order confirmation. Not sure if that's the same as an invoice, but I don't think it is.

You're in the US as well? I'd just live chat them or call them.

EDIT:

One good thing about Tiger Direct is that they're a Google Trusted Site or whatever so Google will basically insure your transactions with them up to $1,000 if you opt in. Gives a little peace of mind anyway.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> I got an order confirmation. Not sure if that's the same as an invoice, but I don't think it is.
> 
> You're in the US as well? I'd just live chat them or call them.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> One good thing about Tiger Direct is that they're a Google Trusted Site or whatever so Google will basically insure your transactions with them up to $1,000 if you opt in. Gives a little peace of mind anyway.


I did opt in, but I have no knowledge of how reliable Google's insurance is. They mentioned the delay is caused because of fulfillment by a 3rd party - but then I mentioned that you placed your order yesterday and already have a shipping #. I just double checked my bank and they still haven't even charged me.

One part of me wants to cancel so I'm not supporting a scummy site, but another part wants to just hold out, thinking I might get lucky and get a monitor I'd want to keep.

EDIT: I told them to cancel the order. If I see them charge me, I'm going to chargeback. They seem like a full week behind in their operations.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I did opt in, but I have no knowledge of how reliable Google's insurance is. They mentioned the delay is caused because of fulfillment by a 3rd party - but then I mentioned that you placed your order yesterday and already have a shipping #. I just double checked my bank and they still haven't even charged me.
> 
> One part of me wants to cancel so I'm not supporting a scummy site, but another part wants to just hold out, thinking I might get lucky and get a monitor I'd want to keep.
> 
> EDIT: I told them to cancel the order. If I see them charge me, I'm going to chargeback. They seem like a full week behind in their operations.


I'm wondering if maybe the specific panel I got came from a different vendor/merchant than yours, hence the delay. Grasping at straws though, really. My UPS tracking info did in fact update though, so something's happening.

The charge is still 'pending' in my bank account too, so I dunno.

I just hope I don't get a damaged panel. I can't even test the monitor until I have all the parts for the new PC.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe the specific panel I got came from a different vendor/merchant than yours, hence the delay. Grasping at straws though, really. My UPS tracking info did in fact update though, so something's happening.
> 
> The charge is still 'pending' in my bank account too, so I dunno.
> 
> I just hope I don't get a damaged panel. I can't even test the monitor until I have all the parts for the new PC.


Im willing to bet you both used different methods of payment, and one takes longer than the other. Anyone use paypal by chance?


----------



## insidius

I paid credit/debit card.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Im willing to bet you both used different methods of payment, and one takes longer than the other. Anyone use paypal by chance?


I just paid with debit, which is pretty much instant on any other shop on the internet. I placed two separate orders since placing that TigerDirect order on other websites (for a fan splitter and a cable), and both processed instantly and shipped the following day.

Maybe I should've used Paypal instead? Oh well. Reading rants from ex-employees as Tiger Direct was enough for me to not give them my money. They're a bunch of clowns.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I just paid with debit, which is pretty much instant on any other shop on the internet. I placed two separate orders since placing that TigerDirect order on other websites (for a fan splitter and a cable), and both processed instantly and shipped the following day.
> 
> Maybe I should've used Paypal instead? Oh well. Reading rants from ex-employees as Tiger Direct was enough for me to not give them my money. They're a bunch of clowns.


Usually PayPal takes longer. Maybe something with your bank?


----------



## LordVarian

NCIX shows stock in Richmond BC Warehouse (11 in stock). No notification yet.

EDIT : Just called in, apparently they said they don't actually have them. The rep i spoke too said he will email the supplier on the stock situation and email me back when he gets a reply.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> loooooooooooool
> I cancelled my order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i can wait another month!


Hahaha yeah! My estimated delivery is may 5th-may 22nd. Oh well I guess I'm gonna wait... I don't have much choice. I don't think the dates are accurate anyway... I'd estimate they'll get their panels in around April 15th as rumored or maybe a week later if there's a shortage.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> NCIX shows stock in Richmond BC Warehouse (11 in stock). No notification yet.
> EDIT : Just called in, apparently they said they don't actually have them. The rep i spoke too said he will email the supplier on the stock situation and email me back when he gets a reply.


Just spoke to ncix north York and found a couple key details. 20 units were ordered for that location on Mar 25th (and I'm in that top 20 list)


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Just spoke to ncix north York and found a couple key details. 20 units were ordered for that location on Mar 25th (and I'm in that top 20 list)


Nice! Did they give you an ETA yet?


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> That's basically what I'll be doing. The rep today said that since I was told yesterday that the monitor shipped, even though she now could not verify that, that I can't cancel my order. So yes, I will be doing a chargeback because I have the chat transcript saying that I can't cancel my order even though they can give me no information about its whereabouts.
> 
> This will sound stubborn, but even if I were to receive the monitor tomorrow, I will reject it, follow through with my Paypal cancellation, and wait to order from a different company out of principle.
> 
> Edit: I also spoke with an Amazon rep today and they did not have an estimated delivery date.


Dude you can still take the monitor and write a complaint letter... I mean it seems more like the telephone reps fault more than anything. She told you it was shipping when it wasn't. Amazon haven't got their monitors yet and my estimated delivery date is May 7th. You don't want to wait that long!


----------



## Rhuarc86

I actually thought about that, so I called Tigerdirect about an hour ago. Guess what, they're out of stock and have no estimate of when they're going to get it back in, and my order in fact did not ship, though I was told by 2 reps that it had/would by yesterday. I placed my order within 10 min of the monitor appearing on Tigerdirect, used Next Day shipping and paid for rush processing. I went through all of the confirmation stuff within 30 min of my order being placed to verify my identity and all of that, even though I paid with Paypal. Tigerdirect will not get another dime from me. I'd rather sit and wait and not have the monitor than make the purchase from them. This is all my opinion and I am fully aware it does not reflect the interactions that others have had, whether positive or negative. When a company does not have positive control over their supply, takes money from customers without verifying stock, and uses an undisclosed third party as a scapegoat, they will not receive my hard earned money. Again, all my opinion, and to each their own.


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> Hahaha yeah! My estimated delivery is may 5th-may 22nd. Oh well I guess I'm gonna wait... I don't have much choice. I don't think the dates are accurate anyway... I'd estimate they'll get their panels in around April 15th as rumored or maybe a week later if there's a shortage.


Amazon always plays safe with dates. An email usually comes earlier saying we have it in stock.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Tigerdirect will not get another dime from me. I'd rather sit and wait and not have the monitor than make the purchase from them. This is all my opinion and I am fully aware it does not reflect the interactions that others have had, whether positive or negative.


TigerDirect is evil, you're not alone, if anything you're preaching to the choir - this business has a rating of 1.1 on ConsumerAffairs.

I placed my order long before it went out on stock on Thursday, so it's rather insane to see your order (and probably mine) put on the backorder list. Especially when there is someone, in this very thread, who ordered yesterday and already has a tracking #.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Nice! Did they give you an ETA yet?


No eta unfortunately but I recall reading on an ncix board a rep posting they should arrive this week. I'm not getting my hopes up but it would sure be nice!


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> It just sucks because I just built a brand new PC around this monitor that i can't even use until I get it lol
> 
> Thankfully I just got word that parts of my PC are being delayed another week at least, so I have time.


I'm in the same boat as you. My PC parts are sitting here (still waiting on case), monitor estimated to arrive next month LOL... I have to use my TV in the meantime.


----------



## blau808

I bought mine on Amazon on April 7th. I dont think they ever had any actually in stock because I was checking every two hours or so and when it was finally for sale it said "Temporarily Out of Stock".

Unless they sold their allotment in 2 hours or less

For me waiting for Amazon delivery is worth it. Their customer service is hands down the best in the business, they will take 30 day returns no questions asked. Free shipping, no tax. Free return shipping. They'll even pick it up from your house and bring the label. Ill gladly wait another couple weeks to have that peace of mind.


----------



## Badexample

I put the order in through NCIX in Canada yesterday with extra coverage for dead pixels.I just received an e-mail from them that they just shipped it.


----------



## Kaizenfury

Does anyone know if there is a 24" model coming out in the near future? I could wait a month or two max if there is a 24" alternative.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizenfury*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a 24" model coming out in the near future? I could wait a month or two max if there is a 24" alternative.


I was also in the same boat, and I searched round the Internet and couldn't find any information on a 24" model, because I also prefer that size.

I think the way these hardware companies work is they provide the latest tech and put it in the premium model and sell it for a premium price first and make sure all the early adopters buy this.

Then it will filter down into their other models. So no idea if a 24" version is coming.

They have a 24" TN version if you're interested. Looks ok though there are no reviews on it anywhere. The model is XB240H, it's got g sync, 144hz. It's also half the price! $399.


----------



## koc6

I really enjoying gaming at this monitor, thought to share some screen shots


----------



## t1337dude

The problem is that I can't see the beautiful screen through the screenshots


----------



## EniGma1987

Microcenter will be getting these monitors in stock with the second batch out from Acer.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> I put the order in through NCIX in Canada yesterday with extra coverage for dead pixels.I just received an e-mail from them that they just shipped it.


HAX! Do you know which store it's shipping from? I ordered last week, same as lord_varian and I don't think either of us have heard of shipping going out yet. I'll be picking mine up in Mississauga.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Microcenter will be getting these monitors in stock with the second batch out from Acer.


Nice, so I can just ride down the road and pick one up. This also allows for an easy return if I am not satisfied. Let me know when they are in stock


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> HAX! Do you know which store it's shipping from? I ordered last week, same as lord_varian and I don't think either of us have heard of shipping going out yet. I'll be picking mine up in Mississauga.


Been shipped from Richmond, B.C. according to my tracking #. I was expecting the monitor by the end of this month.. My arse is in Kuwait supporting the bombing on ISIS. Cannot wait to try G-Sync.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Microcenter will be getting these monitors in stock with the second batch out from Acer.


Any eta on this?


----------



## Oncoguitar

I feel like the world is playing cruel tricks on me. I placed an order for this thing last week via NewEgg and following it via the tracking information they gave I see in my tracking that 'THE RECEIVER DOES NOT WANT THE PRODUCT AND REFUSED THE DELIVERY. / THE PACKAGE WILL BE RETURNED TO THE SENDER.' This is definitely not the case as I never refused the delivery nor was it even made to me, this message appeared when the package was listed in a nearby town, needless to say not where my address is. WHY, UPS, WHY?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> I feel like the world is playing cruel tricks on me. I placed an order for this thing last week via NewEgg and following it via the tracking information they gave I see in my tracking that 'THE RECEIVER DOES NOT WANT THE PRODUCT AND REFUSED THE DELIVERY. / THE PACKAGE WILL BE RETURNED TO THE SENDER.' This is definitely not the case as I never refused the delivery nor was it even made to me, this message appeared when the package was listed in a nearby town, needless to say not where my address is. WHY, UPS, WHY?


Starting making the calls.
the angry ones


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Microcenter will be getting these monitors in stock with the second batch out from Acer.


Nice!


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> I put the order in through NCIX in Canada yesterday with extra coverage for dead pixels.I just received an e-mail from them that they just shipped it.


Dammit! That's awesome for you. I also see that NCIX has 9 in stock in BC. Now I'm torn. Should I cancel my current order with them and order again? Would it then ship to me faster like it did with you? Should I stay put and wait for the 20 units to arrive to the Toronto location that were ordered from the supplier Mar 25th? So many questions.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Dammit! That's awesome for you. I also see that NCIX has 9 in stock in BC. Now I'm torn. Should I cancel my current order with them and order again? Would it then ship to me faster like it did with you? Should I stay put and wait for the 20 units to arrive to the Toronto location that were ordered from the supplier Mar 25th? So many questions.


My order hasn't shipped yet, and i ordered the same day. I live closer to the Calgary warehouse though.


----------



## finalheaven

For those who were asking it appears that LG is making an 27inch 1080p IPS 144hz panel. Due out sometime in the 3rd quarter.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/33.htm#lg.display_panels


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> For those who were asking it appears that LG is making an 27inch 1080p IPS 144hz panel. Due out sometime in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/33.htm#lg.display_panels


Low glow panels?







I am not sure I can wait till Q3 for this stuff : /


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Low glow panels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure I can wait till Q3 for this stuff : /


Doesn't seem like LG is making G Sync panels anyway.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Low glow panels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure I can wait till Q3 for this stuff : /


If I'm reading it correctly 144Hz and A-TW are diffrent panels.


----------



## blau808

Hmm the listing for this monitor is gone from Amazon! My order is still in process but I'm wondering if they took it down for a reason I wont be happy with.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> Hmm the listing for this monitor is gone from Amazon! My order is still in process but I'm wondering if they took it down for a reason I wont be happy with.


I was just coming here to post about this.

Wonder what the deal is.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> My order hasn't shipped yet, and i ordered the same day. I live closer to the Calgary warehouse though.


Oh LordVarian, guide me in this dark hour.


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> I was just coming here to post about this.
> 
> Wonder what the deal is.


Amazon listing opens up in android app just fine.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Oh LordVarian, guide me in this dark hour.


No, guide me! I'm waiting for them to come into mississauga


----------



## Oncoguitar

In response to my earlier post, turns out I have to literally wait for the monitor to get back to NewEgg HQ, and they will refund my money only instead of sending it back out, meaning I am now officially not even on a back order or pre-order list and am SOL. Thanks so much UPS for breaking my hopes and dreams of ever owning this monitor.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> In response to my earlier post, turns out I have to literally wait for the monitor to get back to NewEgg HQ, and they will refund my money only instead of sending it back out, meaning I am now officially not even on a back order or pre-order list and am SOL. Thanks so much UPS for breaking my hopes and dreams of ever owning this monitor.


You must've done some heinous things in your previous life.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> Hmm the listing for this monitor is gone from Amazon! My order is still in process but I'm wondering if they took it down for a reason I wont be happy with.


Yes the link of the monitor's listing does no longer work.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> In response to my earlier post, turns out I have to literally wait for the monitor to get back to NewEgg HQ, and they will refund my money only instead of sending it back out, meaning I am now officially not even on a back order or pre-order list and am SOL. Thanks so much UPS for breaking my hopes and dreams of ever owning this monitor.


The bright side of things, you'll get in on the second wave of monitors which HOPEFULLY will have less of the issues.

Just keep telling yourself the monitor in that box was super screwed up


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> The bright side of things, you'll get in on the second wave of monitors which HOPEFULLY will have less of the issues.
> 
> Just keep telling yourself the monitor in that box was super screwed up


That's EXACTLY what I'm doing >







it probably was so dysfunctional that even the mail guy was like, "No, we can't deliver this."

*Crosses Fingers* So. Much.

But yeah, I owned the first generation of the Dell U2713HM but the hatching issue on it were horrible. I sold it and then repurchased it about 6 months later after the newer revisions were released and the issue was gone and the experience was a lot better because the manufacture tolerances were much better than in the first batch.


----------



## iluvkfc

Canadians of OCN, any of you managed to order successfully and get a shipment confirmation from NCIX? It shows "in stock" at the mobile site so I wonder if it actually is?

Also, any of you managed to price match with DirectCanada?


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Canadians of OCN, any of you managed to order successfully and get a shipment confirmation from NCIX? It shows "in stock" at the mobile site so I wonder if it actually is?
> 
> Also, any of you managed to price match with DirectCanada?


I ordered successfully with the price match, I have an invoice, I'm just waiting for the email saying they have it in stock. I'm ordering in ontario, and will be picking up from mississauga


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Microcenter will be getting these monitors in stock with the second batch out from Acer.


Is there an ETA on this? Will pick it up from the second batch in-store rather than ordering it Online.

B&H says 2-3 weeks so maybe Microcenter will get theirs around then as well? I also don't see it listed anywhere on their site. Did they take it down like Amazon?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1132443-REG/acer_um_hb0aa_001_xb270hu_widescreen_lcd_monitor.html


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Canadians of OCN, any of you managed to order successfully and get a shipment confirmation from NCIX? It shows "in stock" at the mobile site so I wonder if it actually is?
> 
> Also, any of you managed to price match with DirectCanada?


I price matched with PC-Canada.com , added the dead pixels coverage and got it shipped within a business day.


----------



## t1337dude

Not sure if this was the case for anyone else, but the Acer store seemed to have the product taken off their store site, and now it's back up but without the buy button. Maybe it's coming back in stock soon?


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> I ordered successfully with the price match, I have an invoice, I'm just waiting for the email saying they have it in stock. I'm ordering in ontario, and will be picking up from mississauga


Same here. Price matched canadadirect, waiting for delivery to North York.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> Hmm the listing for this monitor is gone from Amazon! My order is still in process but I'm wondering if they took it down for a reason I wont be happy with.


I wouldn't worry that much.

I assume they got too many orders, Acer did the same thing and stopped people from ordering for a while on their website.

It's also the number 1 monitor on Amazon this week, so its hot **** right now.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hi iTs SlayeR*
> 
> Is there an ETA on this? Will pick it up from the second batch in-store rather than ordering it Online.
> 
> B&H says 2-3 weeks so maybe Microcenter will get theirs around then as well? I also don't see it listed anywhere on their site. Did they take it down like Amazon?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1132443-REG/acer_um_hb0aa_001_xb270hu_widescreen_lcd_monitor.html


Microcenter has not had it in their database yet on the website or even to look up by sales people for customers, you have to know someone who can talk to the guy who does the actual buying.
I am told that the order was placed for the second shipment from Acer, and that is actually in 2-3 months. So looks like the first batch either has a lot of stock, or more likely there will be a really long delay once all these initial batch are sold out before people get them in stock again. Sorry for the bad news everyone.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Microcenter has not had it in their database yet on the website or even to look up by sales people for customers, you have to know someone who can talk to the guy who does the actual buying.
> I am told that the order was placed for the second shipment from Acer, and that is actually in 2-3 months. So looks like the first batch either has a lot of stock, or more likely there will be a really long delay once all these initial batch are sold out before people get them in stock again. Sorry for the bad news everyone.


The guys at my local microcenter have not even heard of such a monitor. I was wondering if I could possibly see one of these things in person at the store, but apparently not.


----------



## chadamir

I really hope it's not 2-3 months. I just went and bought a gtx 980, just for this monitor =(


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Microcenter has not had it in their database yet on the website or even to look up by sales people for customers, you have to know someone who can talk to the guy who does the actual buying.
> I am told that the order was placed for the second shipment from Acer, and that is actually in 2-3 months. So looks like the first batch either has a lot of stock, or more likely there will be a really long delay once all these initial batch are sold out before people get them in stock again. Sorry for the bad news everyone.


Damn that sucks to hear. MacMall seems to have the monitor in stock. Is it safe to order it through them?

http://www.macmall.com/p/product~dpno~13454290~pdp.jagghdd

If not I'm just going to wait for B&H to get their in stock. Says 2-4 weeks for them.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1132443-REG/acer_um_hb0aa_001_xb270hu_widescreen_lcd_monitor.html


----------



## Zepharus

Sooooo I just received my XB270HU and after using it and messing around with calibrations all day I have a statement that will not be popular here. In fact its a little shocking to come out of my mouth...

i prefer my ASUS ROG Swift to this Acer. the Acer is literally perfect, no dead pixels, no back light bleed and minimal ips glow in the lower right.. I have tried calibrating it every which way and the color, gamma and brightness just seem poor to me. The Swift even as a TN is hands down better. In fact build quality and OCD blows the acer away.

I cant believe I prefer a TN over this IPS..... Maybe I got a bad display??


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Sooooo I just received my XB270HU and after using it and messing around with calibrations all day I have a statement that will not be popular here. In fact its a little shocking to come out of my mouth...
> 
> i prefer my ASUS ROG Swift to this Acer. the Acer is literally perfect, no dead pixels, no back light bleed and minimal ips glow in the lower right.. I have tried calibrating it every which way and the color, gamma and brightness just seem poor to me. The Swift even as a TN is hands down better. In fact build quality and OCD blows the acer away.
> 
> I cant believe I prefer a TN over this IPS..... Maybe I got a bad display??


More likely you probably just are not used to what a calibrated display looks like at all, which is usually a bit more bland to an extent. You are preferring a display that over saturates and over contrasts things to make stuff pop out more, really at the expense of image quality and accuracy, especially in shadow detail. But we all like what we like, so have fun with your Swift









My monitor is now calibrated, and I am already getting used to it. I looked through a TON of test images and gradients and such and have to say I am truly impressed with this monitor once it is fully calibrated. I have never had a more perfect display to image accuracy.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> More likely you probably just are not used to what a calibrated display looks like at all, which is usually a bit more bland to an extent. You are preferring a display that over saturates and over contrasts things to make stuff pop out more, really at the expense of image quality and accuracy, especially in shadow detail. But we all like what we like, so have fun with your Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My monitor is now calibrated, and I am already getting used to it. I looked through a TON of test images and gradients and such and have to say I am truly impressed with this monitor once it is fully calibrated. I have never had a more perfect display to image accuracy.


Would you mind sharing your settings on the OCD and your icc file? I used a Qnix before the swift and that looks amazing compared to the Acer. Perhaps something is wrong with this panel...

thanks in advance


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your settings on the OCD and your icc file? I used a Qnix before the swift and that looks amazing compared to the Acer. Perhaps something is wrong with this panel...
> 
> thanks in advance


I used the TFTCentral ICC profile:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/icc_profiles/acer_xb270hu.icc
and these settings on the monitor:
Brightness: 26 (with ULMB turned on, which is different brightness than the option turned off)
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 2.2
User RGB: 50, 45, 46

Your panel could calibrate differently, and I guess GPUs can also make a difference I am told? Seems kinda weird, but ok. I have dual GTX 980's.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> I really hope it's not 2-3 months. I just went and bought a gtx 980, just for this monitor =(


I feel your pain, I built a whole new PC with a Titan X for this monitor. Thinking about running it in SLI.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Microcenter has not had it in their database yet on the website or even to look up by sales people for customers, you have to know someone who can talk to the guy who does the actual buying.
> I am told that the order was placed for the second shipment from Acer, and that is actually in 2-3 months. So looks like the first batch either has a lot of stock, or more likely there will be a really long delay once all these initial batch are sold out before people get them in stock again. Sorry for the bad news everyone.


I have never seen an item go out of stock for 3 months.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Brightness: 26 (with ULMB turned on, which is different brightness than the option turned off)
> 
> Your panel could calibrate differently, and I guess GPUs can also make a difference I am told? Seems kinda weird, but ok. I have dual GTX 980's.


Dont you want to use GSync? why ULMB I have the same GTX 980 SLI setup as well.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Sooooo I just received my XB270HU and after using it and messing around with calibrations all day I have a statement that will not be popular here. In fact its a little shocking to come out of my mouth...
> 
> i prefer my ASUS ROG Swift to this Acer. the Acer is literally perfect, no dead pixels, no back light bleed and minimal ips glow in the lower right.. I have tried calibrating it every which way and the color, gamma and brightness just seem poor to me. The Swift even as a TN is hands down better. In fact build quality and OCD blows the acer away.
> 
> I cant believe I prefer a TN over this IPS..... Maybe I got a bad display??


Shift your seat a foot in either direction while looking at the ROG Swift and you'll instantly see why the was worth the money for an IPS panels. TN panels have terrible viewing angle. If you ever enjoy gaming or using your monitor with other people (who wouldn't?) - you'll instantly see the benefits.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> More likely you probably just are not used to what a calibrated display looks like at all, which is usually a bit more bland to an extent. You are preferring a display that over saturates and over contrasts things to make stuff pop out more, really at the expense of image quality and accuracy, especially in shadow detail. But we all like what we like, so have fun with your Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My monitor is now calibrated, and I am already getting used to it. I looked through a TON of test images and gradients and such and have to say I am truly impressed with this monitor once it is fully calibrated. I have never had a more perfect display to image accuracy.


What? The Swift has actually better calibration out of the box than the Acer (although some units come with a poor gamma which results in under saturated colours) and is anything but "over saturated" or "over contrasted".

The two displays are VERY similar as has been said before, neither of them has bad colours or anything like that. The Swift has worse viewing angles yes, while the Acer has IPS glow but they are both insanely good panels if you get a good unit.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> What? The Swift has actually better calibration out of the box than the Acer (although some units come with a poor gamma which results in under saturated colours) and is anything but "over saturated" or "over contrasted".
> 
> The two displays are VERY similar as has been said before, neither of them has bad colours or anything like that. The Swift has worse viewing angles yes, while the Acer has IPS glow but they are both insanely good panels if you get a good unit.


Have to agree man. I got two excellent panels in the lottery and I prefer the Swift. the Swift really is the best TN panel you can get. Yes color shifting blows but I dont pop around while gaming. The build quality of the Acer stinks and the placement of the LED is mind boggling as you see the internal spread in a darker environment


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Have to agree man. I got two excellent panels in the lottery and I prefer the Swift. the Swift really is the best TN panel you can get. Yes color shifting blows but I dont pop around while gaming. The build quality of the Acer stinks and the placement of the LED is mind boggling as you see the internal spread in a darker environment


I think the Swift looks super washed out, the banding in dark games drove me nuts as well. Also aliased edges always looked like they were "crawling" which might have been the pixel inversion issue.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Dont you want to use GSync? why ULMB I have the same GTX 980 SLI setup as well.


Cause I like the drastically lower motion blur offered by ULMB mode than what GSync provides. I have enough GPU power to keep above 100Hz so motion is perfect like this. GSync provides significant fluidity and removes tearing, but provides no actual motion blur reduction. As long as you can maintain 100fps then you dont get tearing in ULMB anyway, so Im good to go with my 980's


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I think the Swift looks super washed out, the banding in dark games drove me nuts as well. Also aliased edges always looked like they were "crawling" which might have been the pixel inversion issue.


All of this. Describes what I didn't like about the Swift to a T.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Yeah the Swift was garbage imo. I don't understand how none of the reviewers really commented much about the super aggressive coating or the inversion problem. ASUS still doesn't admit it has an issue with inversion, or whatever the term for that striping effect is.

This monitor, despite being 4ms, is significantly better in nearly every category. The only issue I have is lightbleed on mine. I plan on RMAing with newegg but I'm waiting closer till a second batch comes out so I don't go without a monitor for a long period of time.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Yeah the Swift was garbage imo. I don't understand how none of the reviewers really commented much about the super aggressive coating or the inversion problem. ASUS still doesn't admit it has an issue with inversion, or whatever the term for that striping effect is.
> 
> This monitor, despite being 4ms, is significantly better in nearly every category. The only issue I have is lightbleed on mine. I plan on RMAing with newegg but I'm waiting closer till a second batch comes out so I don't go without a monitor for a long period of time.


To be fair, reviewers are given cherry picked monitors. In fact I wouldn't be shocked if the review version is assembled by the engineers who designed it. I don't think they consider it an issue, probably because it's just the way the panel is. After owning a swift and reading for countless hours, it might be a problem with all TN panels that is somewhat exaggerated in the particular panel the swift uses.


----------



## mrgamer81

So, refund for me, there is no stock right not, and unknown delivery. I was told not to buy this monitor atm, as they had many on these monitors returned. Don't think i will be getting this monitor again, have been unlucky with rog swift and now the acer


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> So, refund for me, there is no stock right not, and unknown delivery. I was told not to buy this monitor atm, as they had many on these monitors returned. Don't think i will be getting this monitor again, have been unlucky with rog swift and now the acer


Who told you that?


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> To be fair, reviewers are given cherry picked monitors. In fact I wouldn't be shocked if the review version is assembled by the engineers who designed it. I don't think they consider it an issue, probably because it's just the way the panel is. After owning a swift and reading for countless hours, it might be a problem with all TN panels that is somewhat exaggerated in the particular panel the swift uses.


Well what's funny is that you can actually see the striping issue on the monitor TFT Central reviewed.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.jpg

I dunno if that image works but if you go to the Swift review on their site and scroll down to the racecar guy. In the blur of him you can see the vertical RGB stripe problem that occurs when you have bright movement on the screen. I don't know if TFT Central didn't use it enough to notice it during games, because its obvious that some games cause it to happen way worse then others (right before I replaced it with the XB270HU, I used the Swift in Evolve and it was absolutely horrible in that game for inversion). Or maybe the issue didn't bother the reviewer... I actually had friends/family members who couldn't see what I was talking about until I pointed it specifically out to them and once you notice it it's painfully obvious that the image is screwed up.

And honestly even then I wouldn't really mind if ASUS fixed the problem and released an update -- but they never did. And to make matters worse the people that didn't see it claimed that their monitors were fine and I had a bad panel. I went through 5 Swifts with 3 different manufacturing dates. Every single one had inversion problems. Backlight bleed/Dead pixels, had a couple with those -- but every single damn Swift had inversion. It was like the most frustrating product I've ever owned.

Anyway aside from some backlight bleed I haven't had any issues with the Acer. I do think the Swift looks nicer in terms of build but w/e. I want a monitor that works and not inversion garbage.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Who told you that?


the place i bought it from, this is in europe.


----------



## Oncoguitar

The gods are on my side! NewEgg has them back in stock, FYI.


----------



## Marin007

Dunno if it means anything, but the credit card charge came through from NCIX...does that mean anything?


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> The gods are on my side! NewEgg has them back in stock, FYI.


Thanks for the heads up! I ordered immediately!


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> The gods are on my side! NewEgg has them back in stock, FYI.


heh... I talked to them about half an hour ago and they had no idea when they'd get more. Thanks.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> The gods are on my side! NewEgg has them back in stock, FYI.


So much for freaking auto-notify. Is it wrong that I want to order another even though I have one coming from TD? Just so paranoid it will be a bad panel.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> So much for freaking auto-notify. Is it wrong that I want to order another even though I have one coming from TD? Just so paranoid it will be a bad panel.


Yeah auto-notify is slow. There are other better ways to keep an eye on a site. check4change is good, I've been using distill.io as well but it seems buggy (but sends a text message which is really nice.)


----------



## jthrower101

BACK IN STOCK AT NEWEGG..... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742


----------



## Battou62

That was quick : /


----------



## jthrower101

nvm sold at sec I posted.... ;(


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthrower101*
> 
> nvm sold at sec I posted.... ;(


It was *one* returned monitor they had in stock.


----------



## krel




----------



## jthrower101

Guess I got the only one then.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Had a horrible thought... what if the new stock NewEgg magically had today is all of the RMA screens from the previous week ?


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> Had a horrible thought... what if the new stock NewEgg magically had today is all of the RMA screens from the previous week ?


That's what I just said


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> It was *one* returned monitor they had in stock.


If it was my own, I will laugh, but I guess we will never know.


----------



## krel

If they are, they're going to pay to ship them to me, then they'll pay to ship them back...


----------



## jthrower101

I did return an unopened one.... so maybe its the same one. Only one can hope.


----------



## jayfin

Just got shipping confirmation yesterday from CDW.ca, waiting is the hardest part lol. Cant wait to ditch this U3014.


----------



## t1337dude

Damn. By the time I got all of my in-stock notifications for Newegg, it was sold out. My chances of getting this monitor got just a lot slimmer. Just being able to order one is like winning the lottery. I've spent the last 2 weeks huddled by my PC waiting for stock availability - just can't win.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Damn. By the time I got all of my in-stock notifications for Newegg, it was sold out. My chances of getting this monitor got just a lot slimmer. Just being able to order one is like winning the lottery. I've spent the last 2 weeks huddled by my PC waiting for stock availability - just can't win.


Same. I check it once every 10 minutes, literally. If I see it up again I'll let everyone know.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> Same. I check it once every 10 minutes, literally. If I see it up again I'll let everyone know.


It's up for backorder now, act quick! (If you're done trying to fight for stock and don't mind waiting a couple of weeks)

I put my order in with them. Nobody gives me peace of mind like Newegg.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> It's up for backorder now, act quick! (If you're done trying to fight for stock and don't mind waiting a couple of weeks)
> 
> I put my order in with them. Nobody gives me peace of mind like Newegg.


Backordered. Hopefully my RMA processes through them before they ship the new one. Anyone ever heard of newegg rejecting a monitor return?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Just being able to order one is like winning the lottery. I've spent the last 2 weeks huddled by my PC waiting for stock availability - just can't win.


Should have ordered it from ShopBLT 3 weeks ago







Everyone who ordered from there at the time got the monitors already, no backorders at all.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Should have ordered it from ShopBLT 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who ordered from there got them already, no backorders at all.


I was on ShopBLT's backorder list and they ran out before being able to fulfill mine. If they had like, 10 more, I might've gotten one. But I didn't place my order until April 1st, which is when I got my tax return.

Right now my difficulty is just getting over my failure to procure an in-stock one from Newegg this morning. Only due to my circumstances, really. I would've been online for it, had I not changed my alarm clock to an hour later after my sleep was pointlessly interrupted last night. I just wish it happened like, 3 hours before I was supposed to wake up, rather than exactly when I originally was supposed to wake up. Having your sleep interrupted is annoying enough, but missing out on the monitor because of it is a whole notha matter









Still, I'm thankful to be on the backorder list, so I'm just going to focus on that instead


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> What? The Swift has actually better calibration out of the box than the Acer (although some units come with a poor gamma which results in under saturated colours) and is anything but "over saturated" or "over contrasted".
> 
> The two displays are VERY similar as has been said before, neither of them has bad colours or anything like that. The Swift has worse viewing angles yes, while the Acer has IPS glow but they are both insanely good panels if you get a good unit.


This was my experience too. I measured and calibrated my Swift and its factory calibration was very good if you left contrast at default or turned it down a point or two. This Acer had a much worse white point out of the box but a similarly excellent factory calibration after I set (using a meter to find the settings):

Red: 50
Green: 45
Blue: 43

My Swift also doesn't have inversion artifacts during normal use, I have seen them appear a few time but only very rarely. I know people won't believe me because they tried four Swifts and all of them had it but I even took some phone pictures and I don't see the vertical lines like TFT Central's images show (but the quality of my photo was a lot worse).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your settings on the OCD and your icc file? I used a Qnix before the swift and that looks amazing compared to the Acer. Perhaps something is wrong with this panel...


Brightness: 27, Contrast: 49, Gamma 2.2, Red: 50, Green: 45, Blue: 43.

I think the backlights on the Acer vary a bit in white point, I got different OSD settings compared TFT Central's when tuning my display for a 6500K white point (which is also what my Swift measured out of the box). I suggest you do not use an ICC profile for both this Acer and the Swift, they both have great factory calibrations once the OSD is tuned to a 6500K white and an ICC profile will add banding and reduce contrast with little benefit to color accuracy. Especially do not use an ICC profile created for another display, the color errors are much too small and someone else's ICC profile will likely do more harm than good. Set contrast to 49 on both the Acer and Swift as well as they both try to boost apparent contrast while hurting accuracy and gamma when set to 50 or higher.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Should have ordered it from ShopBLT 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who ordered from there got them already, no backorders at all.


I wanted to buy through Amazon or newegg because I'm comfortable with their return policies, and with monitors that's a big factor for me.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I wanted to buy through Amazon or newegg because I'm comfortable with their return policies, and with monitors that's a big factor for me.


Same, I'd rather be safe than sorry. Newegg is basically a treasure. One example, an Ubisoft free-game promo began 3 months after I ordered my GTX 980, I asked Newegg's service for it (took a couple times) and they actually gave me the code, despite them having zero obligation to give it to me.

In other news, TigerDirect finally sent in email replying to the order I made a week ago saying

"TigerDirect would like to thank you again for your order. Unfortunately, one or more items on your order cannot be fulfilled due to circumstances beyond our control (ie: item no longer available, discontinued, etc.)."

Lovely people.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Same, I'd rather be safe than sorry. Newegg is basically a treasure. One example, an Ubisoft free-game promo began 3 months after I ordered my GTX 980, I asked Newegg's service for it (took a couple times) and they actually gave me the code, despite them having zero obligation to give it to me.
> 
> In other news, TigerDirect finally sent in email replying to the order I made a week ago saying
> 
> "TigerDirect would like to thank you again for your order. Unfortunately, one or more items on your order cannot be fulfilled due to circumstances beyond our control (ie: item no longer available, discontinued, etc.)."
> 
> Lovely people.


Their customer support told me a couple of times the monitor was "discontinued"


----------



## Arizonian

So Newgg showing specs now.
Quote:


> This monitor is 3D ready! Just purchase an NVIDIA® 3D Vision™ 2 Wireless Glass Kit and NVIDIA® 3D LIGHTBOOST


Has anyone tried watching 3D movies or gaming yet? I like watching 3D movies and thus just made this monitor harder to pass up now for me. Still undecided on becoming 'locked' into GPU feeling.

As newegg premier, returns or refunds are with no questions asked like Amazon. Free return shipping labels no restocking fee. If you want peace of mind it's $20 for three months at time of purchase for membership.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So Newgg showing specs now.
> Has anyone tried watching 3D movies or gaming yet? I like watching 3D movies and thus just made this monitor harder to pass up now for me. Still undecided on becoming 'locked' into GPU feeling.
> 
> As newegg premier, returns or refunds are with no questions asked like Amazon. Free return shipping labels no restocking fee.


I think that's an error. I heard this monitor has no 3D capabilities.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So Newgg showing specs now.
> Has anyone tried watching 3D movies or gaming yet? I like watching 3D movies and thus just made this monitor harder to pass up now for me. Still undecided on becoming 'locked' into GPU feeling.
> 
> As newegg premier, returns or refunds are with no questions asked like Amazon. Free return shipping labels no restocking fee. If you want peace of mind it's $20 for three months at time of purchase for membership.


Acer said on their twitter that it's in fact not 3D ready. Someone tried it back in the discussion thread, said it wouldn't work.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Acer said on their twitter that it's in fact not 3D ready. Someone tried it back in the discussion thread, said it wouldn't work.


Exactly. That is the only reason I will not be purchasing this monitor. I am very disappointed


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I think that's an error. I heard this monitor has no 3D capabilities.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Acer said on their twitter that it's in fact not 3D ready.


When I saw that there was availability this morning, I almost put it into cart based on 3D Vision. Even if it's just 3D movies. Hope no one buys it based on that.

Has anyone physically tried playing blu-Ray 3D vision yet? If you have the glasses please check in 120Hz mode not 144Hz.

Cybermedia lets you play 3D vision. I'm already set up on third rig with 3D but getting a kid off his computer is easier said than done.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> As newegg premier, returns or refunds are with no questions asked like Amazon. Free return shipping labels no restocking fee. If you want peace of mind it's $20 for three months at time of purchase for membership.


Considering that ground shipping is $10, I'm really considering just spending the extra $10. For those in the know: Is it only free 3-day shipping? Anyone know how much it is for faster shipping with Premier? Does that mean Newegg won't get me free return shipping without Premier, even if my monitor has a bunch of dead pixels?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Considering that ground shipping is $10, I'm really considering just spending the extra $10. For those in the know: Is it only free 3-day shipping? Anyone know how much it is for faster shipping with Premier? Does that mean Newegg won't get me free return shipping without Premier, even if my monitor has a bunch of dead pixels?


Actually they are really good about defective merchandise you just have to talk to someone and they will supply a free return shipping label if it's truly defective merchandise. I've done it many times not being a premier member.

Recently I built a rig and all my components were shipped with free three day shipping and I had to return two of them. The paid itself off. Especially with an $800 monitor an extra $20 makes it that even if you're just not satisfied and you have a perfect monitor you can still return it.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Actually they are really good about defective merchandise you just have to talk to someone and they will supply a free return shipping label if it's truly defective merchandise. I've done it many times not being a premier member.
> 
> Recently I built a rig and all my components were shipped with free three day shipping and I had to return two of them. The paid itself off. Especially with an $800 monitor an extra $20 makes it that even if you're just not satisfied and you have a perfect monitor you can still return it.


Sounds like a no-brainer in this situation, I'm definitely picking that up, thanks. Sounds like the peace of mind anyone would want with an $800 monitor purchase. It's really hard to justify getting one of these unless you're perfectly satisfied... and I'm seeing lots of people who are less than perfectly satisfied.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Sounds like a no-brainer in this situation, I'm definitely picking that up, thanks. Sounds like the peace of mind anyone would want with an $800 monitor purchase. It's really hard to justify getting one of these unless you're perfectly satisfied... and I'm seeing lots of people who are less than perfectly satisfied.


Yeah, the only reason I bought through Tiger Direct (other than the fact that they actually had them in stock) is because they're a trusted Google vendor, so even if they are a bad company as some are saying, I feel like Google will have my back at the very least.


----------



## insidius

Newegg has them on backorder again:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742

Sorry for double post, I'm used to another forum that auto merges double posts.


----------



## blau808

Still not back on Amazon but my order hasnt been cancelled yet *fingerscrossed*


----------



## gavros777

After i returned my acer xb and wait now to buy it from amazon i'm forced to go back to my asus vg248qe. I used to love that asus monitor but now i can't stand it when playing far cry 4. The monitor feels too small now, the view in game very limited and the detail looks like crap and that is with txaa maxed.

In few words, can't wait to get my acer xb back.


----------



## jayfin

Got mine today from CDW.ca. No blacklight bleed or dead pixels. G-sync is smooth and responsive at 144hz Definately a game changer playing with this. No way I could ever go back. My jaw literally dropped when I fired up my first game. Closest feeling you can get as an adult to christmas as a kid. Anxiously awaiting the 34" predator if it all pans out but well see probably need new EVGA 980Ti hybrids (if it happens) in SLI.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfin*
> 
> Got mine today from CDW.ca. No blacklight bleed or dead pixels. G-sync is smooth and responsive at 144hz Definately a game changer playing with this. No way I could ever go back. My jaw literally dropped when I fired up my first game. Closest feeling you can get as an adult to christmas as a kid. Anxiously awaiting the 34" predator if it all pans out but well see probably need new EVGA 980Ti hybrids (if it happens) in SLI.


What was the first game you tried? What GPU(s) are you using?


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfin*
> 
> Got mine today from CDW.ca. No blacklight bleed or dead pixels. G-sync is smooth and responsive at 144hz Definately a game changer playing with this. No way I could ever go back. My jaw literally dropped when I fired up my first game. Closest feeling you can get as an adult to christmas as a kid. Anxiously awaiting the 34" predator if it all pans out but well see probably need new EVGA 980Ti hybrids (if it happens) in SLI.


Damn, nice dude! Still waiting on NCIX


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfin*
> 
> Got mine today from CDW.ca. No blacklight bleed or dead pixels. G-sync is smooth and responsive at 144hz Definately a game changer playing with this. No way I could ever go back. My jaw literally dropped when I fired up my first game. Closest feeling you can get as an adult to christmas as a kid. Anxiously awaiting the 34" predator if it all pans out but well see probably need new EVGA 980Ti hybrids (if it happens) in SLI.


post some BLB pictures?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> When I saw that there was availability this morning, I almost put it into cart based on 3D Vision. Even if it's just 3D movies. Hope no one buys it based on that.
> 
> Has anyone physically tried playing blu-Ray 3D vision yet? If you have the glasses please check in 120Hz mode not 144Hz.
> 
> Cybermedia lets you play 3D vision. I'm already set up on third rig with 3D but getting a kid off his computer is easier said than done.


This monitor doesn't support 120 Hz ULMB, you need 120 Hz ULMB to get 60 Hz for each eye. I am pretty sure 3D will not work on this display.

I do have an Nvidia 3D Vision 2 kit and a few 3D blurays but I haven't tried to use 3D in well over a year so I haven't tried it with my Swift or this monitor.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So Newgg showing specs now.
> Has anyone tried watching 3D movies or gaming yet? I like watching 3D movies and thus just made this monitor harder to pass up now for me. Still undecided on becoming 'locked' into GPU feeling.
> 
> As newegg premier, returns or refunds are with no questions asked like Amazon. Free return shipping labels no restocking fee. If you want peace of mind it's $20 for three months at time of purchase for membership.


That is heavenly. Sadly, newegg does not accept international orders.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> This monitor doesn't support 120 Hz ULMB, you need 120 Hz ULMB to get 60 Hz for each eye. I am pretty sure 3D will not work on this display.
> 
> I do have an Nvidia 3D Vision 2 kit and a few 3D blurays but I haven't tried to use 3D in well over a year so I haven't tried it with my Swift or this monitor.


You're right.

I got excited this morning thinking somehow this was possible and I almost pulled the trigger because it was actually available. At least for 30-60 seconds that I was staring at it.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> That is heavenly. Sadly, newegg does not accept international orders.


Sorry to hear that, bummer.


----------



## 7eleven

Hi,

I just wanted to make a poll between those who tried or own(ed) both ACER XB270HU and ASUS ROG Swift :
which one do you prefer?

you can explain your choice by leaving a comment.

Please only people who know both monitors.

Thanks

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550325/acer-xb270hu-or-rog-swift


----------



## chadamir

Newegg told me that there is no estimated date of delivery for their stock. Pcmall told me 13th or so.


----------



## LordVarian

Just got my shipping notification from NCIX! Tracking hasn't been updated but I'm expecting sometime next week!

Edit : Apparently the email says it's shipped but still back ordered.. I don't really understand this.

Edit 2 : Looks like they just made a shipping label... Email title is "Your NCIX Order has been shipped". Damn you NCIX, Dashed my hopes.


----------



## emsj86

Can't seem to find this monitor anywhere that's not back ordered in the us. Anyone know a site? I'd prefer amazon or newegg but there out for now. Also is this monitor a lot better than the rog swift as I can get the swift new for 700 and my wallet is burning to get a new monitor. Or should I just ohms out alittle longer if it is that much better.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Yeah, the only reason I bought through Tiger Direct (other than the fact that they actually had them in stock) is because they're a trusted Google vendor, so even if they are a bad company as some are saying, I feel like Google will have my back at the very least.


Had TD actually shipped mine, I'd have stuck with it for sure.







Google should protect ya
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> Newegg told me that there is no estimated date of delivery for their stock. Pcmall told me 13th or so.


It's worth keeping in mind that Newegg doesn't make a habit of divulging info on their incoming stock. I asked their support just yesterday and they told me they had no idea when more stock was coming. I'm betting on 1.5-2.5 weeks (they last had stock before today's stock 1.5 weeks ago).

Edit: What a slippery slope, I went from getting 3-day shipping, to getting a Newegg Premier account with next-day shipping. I really hope they get more stock within the next couple weeks.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Just got my shipping notification from NCIX! Tracking hasn't been updated but I'm expecting sometime next week!
> 
> Edit : Apparently the email says it's shipped but still back ordered.. I don't really understand this.
> 
> Edit 2 : Looks like they just made a shipping label... Email title is "Your NCIX Order has been shipped". Damn you NCIX, Dashed my hopes.


They probably got a lot of cancellations from people so they started generating shipping labels to partly make people stop cancelling and also to make it harder for those people who have an oder as "shipped" to then cancel. Stupid business tactics


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can't seem to find this monitor anywhere that's not back ordered in the us. Anyone know a site? I'd prefer amazon or newegg but there out for now. Also is this monitor a lot better than the rog swift as I can get the swift new for 700 and my wallet is burning to get a new monitor. Or should I just ohms out alittle longer if it is that much better.


It's significantly better than the Swift and I've owned multiple Swifts since it's release basically.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Dont you want to use GSync? why ULMB I have the same GTX 980 SLI setup as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I like the drastically lower motion blur offered by ULMB mode than what GSync provides. I have enough GPU power to keep above 100Hz so motion is perfect like this. GSync provides significant fluidity and removes tearing, but provides no actual motion blur reduction. As long as you can maintain 100fps then you dont get tearing in ULMB anyway, so Im good to go with my 980's
Click to expand...

For those wondering, use GSync and run 144Hz and go here: http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
Looks pretty clear on the top line, and is good enough for sure. But now set 100Hz and then turn on ULMB and go to that page again and look at the alien on the top line. WAY more clear motion. The "after image" left is completely filtered out by your mind during actual video games. I much prefer this level of motion clarity to just a general feeling of smoothness that GSync provides, but if I didnt have good enough GPUs to maintain that 100fps then Id definitely be using GSync mode.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> They probably got a lot of cancellations from people so they started generating shipping labels to partly make people stop cancelling and also to make it harder for those people who have an oder as "shipped" to then cancel. Stupid business tactics


Yeah the status is now "Partially Shipped" lol.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Yeah the status is now "Partially Shipped" lol.


I'm scared to think what they mean by partially









_Display in first shipment and a few days later they'll send the stand.







_


----------



## t1337dude

So...what does it mean that Newegg has it up for backorder Vs. not having it up for backorder? Are they expecting a lot more stock? Hopefully soon?


----------



## modern_midnight

Has anyone actually gotten one from Amazon? Mine is still back ordered....


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So...what does it mean that Newegg has it up for backorder Vs. not having it up for backorder? Are they expecting a lot more stock? Hopefully soon?


It means they want to take your money before they get the product lol. It's a hot item so they can line up x amount of sales before receiving them.


----------



## emsj86

Just pulled the trigger and bought from newegg. It's on back order. But I feel better dealing with newegg and I m so a premier customer. So I feel comfortable if I was to get a defensive panel or just not like I that much that my return process would be hassle free as newegg always has been for me. I used my preferred account which is nice. Makes paying 80 usd a month a lot easier than 800 straight up. And no interest for that year


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger and bought from newegg. It's on back order. But I feel better dealing with newegg and I m so a premier customer. So I feel comfortable if I was to get a defensive panel


Its never good when panels fight back man.....


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Its never good when panels fight back man.....


Lol nice catch


----------



## Phaelynar

I placed an order with newegg on backorder as well. Joined premier too for a year to protect myself against the monitor randomly crapping out. Also can't really beat free shipping and returns and no re-stocking fees in case I decide to buy anything else from them within the year.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If your crapping on the Acer so much, why the hell are you going to buy one? Jesus go troll somewhere else please.


No one is trolling and no one said anything bad about Acer. If you knew how to read you could see that I own an Acer XB280HK 4K GSYNC monitor. So shut up, step back and think before you approach your keyboard again. NUFF SAID!

And I bought the XB270HU and it is a great monitor. However, it is NOT perfect and suffers from backlight bleed. This a typical issue with most if not all LED backlit panels. Regardless, everything else was perfect about the monitor and it performs as well as my ROG Swift. The graphics of course look better because it is an AHVA (IPS variant) panel.

So, put your money where your mouth is and buy one for yourself, or you will be the one who is the troll


----------



## emsj86

Lol auto correct at it's best. Also is there a reason why it's more well known for 1440p to have more issues than the top 4 k panels. Maybe they both do but seems you hear about the 1440p a lot. Is it so hard to not have dead pixels?


----------



## Ninjawithagun

I have had no issues with any of the WQHD panels for the past few years. The last panel that I received that had a dead pixel was a 1st generation Overlord Tempest X270OC monitor. Since then, every single monitor I have bought had a pixel perfect screen (knock on wood). And it may be a presumption to think that there are more 'perfect' 4K monitors than WQHD monitors. For one, way more WQHD monitors are sold versus 4K monitors. That equates to a perception that there are far more WQHD monitors with problems than 4K monitors. When in fact, it just seems that way because there are far more WQHD monitors sellling than 4K monitors, thus more complaints from dissatisfied owners. Just my two cents. Bottom line, don't be afraid to venture into upgrading your monitor and going for either a WQHD or 4K monitor. Each type and resolution of monitor has advantages and disadvantages. Ultimately, it will be up to you what are the most important factors. I own both WQHD and 4K monitors, both IPS and TN panel. I find that each panel offers a unique set of attributes that are best suited for the specific games I play:

Acer XB270HU Predator 27" (IPS 144hz G-Sync)

Asus PG278Q ROG Swift 27" (TN 144hz G-Sync)

Acer B326HK 4K 32" (IPS 60Hz)

Acer XB2780HK 4K (TN 60Hz G-Sync)


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've been looking into the lightpack. Does it have any issues or compatibility problems with G-Sync or any games?


Sorry for the late reply! I don't have any compatibility issues, when using AmbiBox and PlayClaw. With the default PRismatik software it affected the FPS of games too much to my liking (over 5fps instead of +/-3 with playclaw+ambibox) so I uninstalled it and went back to ambibox + playclaw. They work well. Also, you don't have to buy playclaw if you don't wanna use it to record and stream. It's default settings work really well. I just changed the FPS of recording from 30 to 60 because it was lagging behind a bit, and now at 60 there's practically no delay except the tiny one caused by ambibox smoothing which is needed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitemare3219*
> 
> Damn... bought my Lightpack awhile back when it was more. I saw the performance hit to be quite a bit though - has PlayClaw gotten better optimized or something? It was definitely more than 2-3 FPS... more like 10-20 FPS.


Yes at least for me with Playclaw 5 and these settings: Fast OR mjpeg, monitor resolution (=no custom frame size), 60fps framerate, 2 compression threads, didn't tick draw cursor or smooth frame flow, max buffed 10sec, mix audio in one track enabled. Mjpeg quality 50 (Worst) and full color range in use. Works well, GTX 970 oc'd!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> I recommend an Antumbra Glow as a cheaper alternative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://antumbra.io/


What's it like? Do you like it? Sounds good. Interesting, just one LED... Lightpack has 10 LED strips with 3 LEDs on each, they're not as bright, but the light they give is very even because of the amount. My monitor is about 30-50cm from the wall (in a corner) so for me I guess a single LED solution wouldn't work in this setup, but perhaps for my dad's 40" monitor that's very close to the wall.. cool








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Thanks, watched some reviews and some sample videos on youtube and purchased a couple. I actually ended up finding all the Easter eggs on their site for $20 off. This demo looks cool btw:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snOec9PntGc
> I don't think Glow is available yet - their site says pre-order?


Nice! I'm glad you like it too, I love mine and I really wanna get a couple more if I ever get a huge screen.. My dad has a 40" tv screen for his gaming, and that'd need 2 lightpacks, but I haven't even asked him about getting some because he thinks they're just a gimmick. But I can't stop thinking what it would look like with the screen's great colors combined with the awesomeness of the LEDs, especially in the dark.. Racing games, yo. And yeah that demo is rad! I've been very happy with this thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I have a http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ideal_lumesb.htm that i brought home with me when i was in America, works a treat. I hope no one uses those stupid antec LEDs, i had them and they are terrible


That looks good too!

And back to this monitor itself. I guess performance-wise it's overkill for my GTX 970, but I just couldn't resist ordering this awesome thing - it's THE monitor I've been waiting though, and even though the Acer brand has given me so much pain with other products, I hope and try to believe that their monitors are good. At least they seem to be. Anyways the retailer here, Jimms.fi, told me that if there are problems I can just RMA it and from the previous experience with them they're pretty good with switching things. I had a faulty PSU a while ago and it went without any problems..I just sent it back, then after a while got a new one in mail. Much better than trying to RMA stuff with Amazon UK resellers from Finland...for example on there told me to pay £40 in postal expenses to send back a £12 item they had packed very, very poorly causing it to break. As if it was my fault they didn't do their damn job. Amazon also couldn't get them to change their mind, sadly.

@Nyates, great way to hide that PC! Fits in so well!

Guys so SLI is good finally? After trying that for a week years ago, I got so sick of the microstuttering and weird stuff overall that I switched to a single, more powerful card (Radeon HD 7950 then) and was a lot happier. The FPS was a bit lower, but no microstutters, no crashes, good frametimes. I've been thinking of selling my motherboard and getting a new one that supports x8/x8 SLI (got haswell i5) and then get another MSI 970..would that be reasonable? IS there any microstutter anymore, even the least bit? Any other problems? I think I'll wait for Pascal though like so many others. That SLI madness was just too bad and I think I would smash the PC if I paid all that money and got stuttering and more problems in return...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> "ETA: 4/23/2015". Yikes. Takes TigerDirect 3 weeks to process and ship an order?


Hah, that's the same date it MIGHT ship to me







they don't even have them in STOCK here. I'm guessing it'll be well in May until I get it.. I stopped playing all the games I really care for because I don't want to finish them until I got the new (hopefully good one with no dead pixels etc) monitor. Comparing this old monitor to the video posted earlier in this thread nearly made me cry...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> It just sucks because I just built a brand new PC around this monitor that i can't even use until I get it lol
> 
> Thankfully I just got word that parts of my PC are being delayed another week at least, so I have time.


Well that's the first lucky delay ever









TigerDirect seems to be really bad...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> In response to my earlier post, turns out I have to literally wait for the monitor to get back to NewEgg HQ, and they will refund my money only instead of sending it back out, meaning I am now officially not even on a back order or pre-order list and am SOL. Thanks so much UPS for breaking my hopes and dreams of ever owning this monitor.


WOW... They NEED to pay you back somehow, that's TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE WHAT THE...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> My monitor is now calibrated, and I am already getting used to it. I looked through a TON of test images and gradients and such and have to say I am truly impressed with this monitor once it is fully calibrated. I have never had a more perfect display to image accuracy.


Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou. That's just what I wanted to hear. Thanks again! Now I can tell myself I made the right choice!

BTW reading OCN is better than raiding in WoW. Seriously. Weird huh?!

Ninjawithagun, good to hear, thanks, I'm hoping I'd receive a good panel after all the wait and some trouble.

EDIT: I just realized this was one huge post. Oh well.


----------



## arbok26

Ordered on April 7th from Amazon... still no updates from them and their XB270HU page is missing.









Must be at least a week or two before it arrives


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arbok26*
> 
> Ordered on April 7th from Amazon... still no updates from them and their XB270HU page is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be at least a week or two before it arrives


From what I seen next batch is my until first week of May


----------



## NEK4TE

I see that this Monitor is (finally) available in store @ local store here in Ontario.

Should i get it ?
 








I was kinda 'waiting' for it, but, price in Canada is $949 + $12.50 (fee) + 13% tax, bit crazy eh


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger and bought from newegg. It's on back order. But I feel better dealing with newegg and I m so a premier customer. So I feel comfortable if I was to get a defensive panel or just not like I that much that my return process would be hassle free as newegg always has been for me. I used my preferred account which is nice. Makes paying 80 usd a month a lot easier than 800 straight up. And no interest for that year


Im using my preferred account for my other two monitors later next month when stock will be *hopefully* be easier to find and the chances of getting perfect panels increase with newer manufactures.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> It means they want to take your money before they get the product lol. It's a hot item so they can line up x amount of sales before receiving them.


Yea, but why wouldn't they have put up that option after the first time it sold out? It's no more hot now than it was then







I'm suspecting that perhaps they're aware of a large incoming shipments at some point, but maybe they're not. I just hope it's not a wait until May.


----------



## f33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> I see that this Monitor is (finally) available in store @ local store here in Ontario.
> 
> Should i get it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda 'waiting' for it, but, price in Canada is $949 + $12.50 (fee) + 13% tax, bit crazy eh


On shopbot.ca there are two sites that have it for $100 less.

Maybe they'll price match it.


----------



## NEK4TE

They won't - cause there is no stock.


----------



## NEK4TE

That is why i am actually going to wait, as in my opinion, its overpriced @ 950 + all fees \ tax.


----------



## sebastianthelab

GSYNC with SLI is ok boys ?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> GSYNC with SLI is ok boys ?


You really think anyone would buy this monitor if GSync didn't work with SLI?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> GSYNC with SLI is ok boys ?


Works great, Running 2x 980's.


----------



## sebastianthelab

Τhere aren't problems like stutter issues on gsync with SLI ?


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> I see that this Monitor is (finally) available in store @ local store here in Ontario.
> 
> Should i get it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda 'waiting' for it, but, price in Canada is $949 + $12.50 (fee) + 13% tax, bit crazy eh


May I ask what store you physically saw this monitor in? My fellow Ontarian.


----------



## NEK4TE

Canada computers, most of their locations have it in stock.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_1104&item_id=083204


----------



## f33t

TBH, if my rent wasn't coming up so soon I'd probably get it.

The US price (at least at NewEgg) is $799, which comes up to $1006 CAD before taxes, so $950 isn't so bad.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Canada computers, most of their locations have it in stock.
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_1104&item_id=083204


I noticed as well that they finally got stock.

I'm planning on picking one up as well when I upgrade in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NEK4TE

Yep, i just hope that other guys get them in stock soon, so, we can do a price match.


----------



## iluvkfc

Anyone from Canada had any news from NCIX (shipment, etc)? Apparently they accepted my price match with Direct Canada (it still ends up being $1k due to 0 dead pixel warranty, tax, shipping, and the sneaky environment fee).

Are they sending these monitors to anyone, or do they have ETA at least?


----------



## NEK4TE

How did you manage to price match it? I did contact ncix as well and asked them about price match, but, first thing they told me was ... the item is not in stock.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> How did you manage to price match it? I did contact ncix as well and asked them about price match, but, first thing they told me was ... the item is not in stock.


I got fed up waiting for ncix. Walked into CanadaComputers on Kennedy and asked if they would price match ncix/directcanada. NO PROBLEM. Done, 2 yr warranty and they let me hook up the monitor there and then to make sure no dead pixels. The screen is flawless! I'm in my car now in the parking lot with a big smile.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> How did you manage to price match it? I did contact ncix as well and asked them about price match, but, first thing they told me was ... the item is not in stock.


Just add to cart and order it, at some point you have the option to price match.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> I got fed up waiting for ncix. Walked into CanadaComputers on Kennedy and asked if they would price match ncix/directcanada. NO PROBLEM. Done, 2 yr warranty and they let me hook up the monitor there and then to make sure no dead pixels. The screen is flawless! I'm in my car now in the parking lot with a big smile.


Not available in Montreal -_-

Anyway, how much did you pay for it total? If it shows up in Montreal soon I may buy it there if it's not a lot more.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> Τhere aren't problems like stutter issues on gsync with SLI ?


Micro-stuttering can still be an issue even with GSync enabled. G sync will reduce the input lag to nearly 1 ms processing time which is absurd so the motion feels instantaneous and is super fluid and smooth without tearing artifacts, but if the game is not optimized for SLI, there will be micro-stuttering which GSync does not fix.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Anyone from Canada had any news from NCIX (shipment, etc)? Apparently they accepted my price match with Direct Canada (it still ends up being $1k due to 0 dead pixel warranty, tax, shipping, and the sneaky environment fee).
> 
> Are they sending these monitors to anyone, or do they have ETA at least?


Direct Canada and NCIX are owned by the same parent company









Also to the poster above, I am really surprised that Canada Computers price matched. I've dealt with them since they opened and they never price match unless the competitor has stock.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> Τhere aren't problems like stutter issues on gsync with SLI ?


They fixed it in October 2014 I believe, maybe it was early November. It was odd before that, but it is all good now. SLI feels smoother than single GPU for me, due to the frame rates.









edit: Remember SLI is tuned for each game, SLI will always cause problems sometimes but there isn't anything in general wrong with SLI + G-sync that isn't wrong with SLI by itself. Anymore.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Direct Canada and NCIX are owned by the same parent company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to the poster above, I am really surprised that Canada Computers price matched. I've dealt with them since they opened and they never price match unless the competitor has stock.


They needed their manager to confirm the price but as soon as he saw it online there was no hesitation. I greased the wheels a bit and said if they don't, I'll wait for ncix.


----------



## pompss

Anyone got one??
Its expected to be in stock at the end of april.


----------



## Marin007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Anyone got one??
> Its expected to be in stock at the end of april.


Read at least the last few pages bud. Yes, people have acquired this monitor.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Anyone from Canada had any news from NCIX (shipment, etc)? Apparently they accepted my price match with Direct Canada (it still ends up being $1k due to 0 dead pixel warranty, tax, shipping, and the sneaky environment fee).
> 
> Are they sending these monitors to anyone, or do they have ETA at least?


Still waiting. Emailed them today, no response yet.


----------



## soulwrath

HOW BE THE MONITORS YALLL









Also one other question... if you order from ACER and there are deadpixels/bleeding - do they take care of it? or is it additional costs?


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> They won't - cause there is no stock.


Price matched NCIX using Directcanada price no problem.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Price matched NCIX using Directcanada price no problem.


Do you have any news from them? ETA on stock? Order status? Mine is stuck at "shipping info verified" despite paying Paypal :/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> HOW BE THE MONITORS YALLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also one other question... if you order from ACER and there are deadpixels/bleeding - do they take care of it? or is it additional costs?


Loving it and I went through and returned 3 Swifts and a few other various 1440 panels and went back to 144hz 1080 til this came out. No problems so far at all.
I went directly through Acer US and the monitor box came packed in another box(heard newegg shipped it raw.....they did this with my Swifts so I believe it) with tons of packing material.
I have no IPS glow at 25 Brightness (which is plenty bright) and 0 dead pixels. Even the box was in perfect shape less one frayed corner.

Can't speak on their policy regarding a bad panel and replacement but their site does at least state when they are getting more in stock to ship out and allowing backorder. Oh and unlike ASUS you can actually talk to a real human being.....I know pretty cool right?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Loving it and I went through and returned 3 Swifts and a few other various 1440 panels and went back to 144hz 1080 til this came out. No problems so far at all.
> I went directly through Acer US and the monitor box came packed in another box(heard newegg shipped it raw.....they did this with my Swifts so I believe it) with tons of packing material.
> I have no IPS glow at 25 Brightness (which is plenty bright) and 0 dead pixels. Even the box was in perfect shape less one frayed corner.
> 
> Can't speak on their policy regarding a bad panel and replacement but their site does at least state when they are getting more in stock to ship out and allowing backorder. Oh and unlike ASUS you can actually talk to a real human being.....I know pretty cool right?


Not sure if you posted a picture earlier, but care to post one, i'd like to see this no ips glow


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Do you have any news from them? ETA on stock? Order status? Mine is stuck at "shipping info verified" despite paying Paypal :/


No ETA but i was told they are expecting a massive shipment, probably next week. My shipping label has already been created and i was told i was 13th on the waiting list.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Loving it and I went through and returned 3 Swifts and a few other various 1440 panels and went back to 144hz 1080 til this came out. No problems so far at all.
> I went directly through Acer US and the monitor box came packed in another box(heard newegg shipped it raw.....they did this with my Swifts so I believe it) with tons of packing material.
> I have no IPS glow at 25 Brightness (which is plenty bright) and 0 dead pixels. Even the box was in perfect shape less one frayed corner.
> 
> Can't speak on their policy regarding a bad panel and replacement but their site does at least state when they are getting more in stock to ship out and allowing backorder. Oh and unlike ASUS you can actually talk to a real human being.....I know pretty cool right?


Just ordered one - 2 day priority - only came out ot be like $800 not too bad :X PRAYING to Jesus that it comes with no faults >.< - also going to return the swift too xD


----------



## Diable

Found one available in Germany but may take a month to arrive. It's £100 cheaper than uk stores after delivery, but i can't help thinking the next major batch will have better manufacturing than the current crop


----------



## Marin007

Mine is all hooked up! It's flawless. No dead or stuck pixels. Can't wait to start gaming on it.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin007*
> 
> Mine is all hooked up! It's flawless. No dead or stuck pixels. Can't wait to start gaming on it.


Nice! Just checked tracking, mine will be arriving Monday!


----------



## NEK4TE

Is there a way to know if G-SYNC is working in the game ? (Like in SWIFT?)

Reason i am asking is that, when i owned SWIFT, G-SYNC did not work properly for me, light was always Green (as i remember \ it was discussed in the forum) (tried different drivers, settings, etc)

Thing i am picking up this Monitor tomorrow ...

Thanks


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Nice! Just checked tracking, mine will be arriving Monday!


Lucky!


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Is there a way to know if G-SYNC is working in the game ? (Like in SWIFT?)
> 
> Reason i am asking is that, when i owned SWIFT, G-SYNC did not work properly for me, light was always Green (as i remember \ it was discussed in the forum) (tried different drivers, settings, etc)
> 
> Thing i am picking up this Monitor tomorrow ...
> 
> Thanks


You look for screen tearing? Should be pretty obvious if it's gone.


----------



## NEK4TE

So, there is no other way? No indicator on the Monitor?

Tnx


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> So, there is no other way? No indicator on the Monitor?
> 
> Tnx


there is in the options on the monitor, under info.


----------



## NEK4TE

Thank you sir!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Not sure if you posted a picture earlier, but care to post one, i'd like to see this no ips glow


I can do that but full disclosure it won't prove anything because the camera I have which is my phone is terrible. It would not display anything and I could easily just be lying to you. Guess you will have to take my word for it. I ran a few stealth games today and the only time I saw any backlight glow was the bottom right corner area(very small portion) and only during loading screens. Most games take advantage of shadowing and blacks differently than a full black MS paint image or black screen via desktop. Alien Isolation, Sniper Elite 3(dark maps), Splinter Cell Chaos Theory(best shadowing to date in the series), DX GOTY modded with New Vision, Hitman Abso and Hitman Blood Money, Thief 4(which is a great test since it's blacks are almost equivalent to desktop or paint black screen...maybe even the no signal screen which is not really a drawn black) as well as Mark of the Ninja all look fine with my brightness at 25. Most of the pictures in this thread imo are with the brightness high or stock(100) which if you ever bought monitors before is just plain dumb to cry about. Sure my panel has more bleed at 100....it also feels like I am sitting in front of a Sun....why pray tell would one not turn it down.

End Point: There is not more or less IPS glow in this display than any other quality 27 inch IPS display running the same reso at an inferior refresh and/or pixel clock(yeah Korea...shots fired those monitors suck and anyone who thinks otherwise is blind and should never complain in the future about motion blur). Maybe if you ordered it from Newegg and Amazon and got the thing chucked around by this guy but that is not something Acer or any other manufacturer can control:




P.S. They(Acer) did however package it better than the aforementioned


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I can do that but full disclosure it won't prove anything because the camera I have which is my phone is terrible. It would not display anything and I could easily just be lying to you. Guess you will have to take my word for it. I ran a few stealth games today and the only time I saw any backlight glow was the bottom right corner area(very small portion) and only during loading screens.
> 
> End Point: There is not more or less IPS glow in this display than any other quality 27 inch IPS display running the same reso at an inferior refresh and/or pixel clock(yeah Korea...shots fired those monitors suck and anyone who thinks otherwise is blind and should never complain in the future about motion blur). Maybe if you ordered it from Newegg and Amazon and got the thing chucked around by this guy but that is not something Acer or any other manufacturer can control:


Actually, a lot of people here have shown that a picture of a video is much more accurate. Take a video recording and then take a snapshot of that to post it, instead of using phone camera.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Just ordered one - 2 day priority - only came out ot be like $800 not too bad :X PRAYING to Jesus that it comes with no faults >.< - also going to return the swift too xD


Yeah I wouldn't keep that thing with this display in existence...I got rid of all 3 I tried within 30 days. Good luck and let me know how it goes. Also who did you order through?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Actually, a lot of people here have shown that a picture of a video is much more accurate. Take a video recording and then take a snapshot of that to post it, instead of using phone camera.


Using what? My phone? If you really want me to sure but it won't prove you right and it will be biased in my favor....like I tried to illustrate before. I am just being overly honest. I have no camera of better quality surely I do not posses a digital(or any) video camera of superior quality. It will look like the worst webcam ever because while I blow tons on my hardware I do NOT waste money on the coolest new smartphone. I hate them in fact...necessary evil that I avoided as long as humanly possible.


----------



## desandroid

Has anybody played Call of Duty Advanced Warfare with this monitor? I get a "Directx has encountered an unrecoverable error" when trying to launch the game. The game runs fine with my other 1080p 60hz hdmi monitors and TV's.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't keep that thing with this display in existence...I got rid of all 3 I tried within 30 days. Good luck and let me know how it goes. Also who did you order through?


directly from Acer website, I also had a representative call me when they restocked and I could have ordered it then but she called me during work time lol


----------



## t1337dude

Acer's website says it's in stock right now, but I'm not sure if they're only accepting backorders due to the red message on their page. Seems confusing. Has that red message been there for weeks? Maybe they just forgot to take it down?

If they do indeed have it in stock, I might be tempted to order it - but since it might just end up as a backorder I'll have to just stick to my Newegg.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> So, there is no other way? No indicator on the Monitor?
> 
> Tnx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> there is in the options on the monitor, under info.


You can also press the third from the right button Twice, It will say "ULMB not possible in g-sync mode" if you're using g-sync


----------



## chadamir

I have preo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Acer's website says it's in stock right now, but I'm not sure if they're only accepting backorders due to the red message on their page. Seems confusing. Has that red message been there for weeks? Maybe they just forgot to take it down?
> 
> If they do indeed have it in stock, I might be tempted to order it - but since it might just end up as a backorder I'll have to just stick to my Newegg.


I put an order with them yesterday, but I think it's that their system does not allow for backorders. It hasn't shipped yet. I now have 4 pre-orders on this thing. I hope one ships =/


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Is there a way to know if G-SYNC is working in the game ? (Like in SWIFT?)
> 
> Reason i am asking is that, when i owned SWIFT, G-SYNC did not work properly for me, light was always Green (as i remember \ it was discussed in the forum) (tried different drivers, settings, etc)
> 
> Thing i am picking up this Monitor tomorrow ...
> 
> Thanks


You can look at what mdoe the monitor is in in the OSD info section, but if you want to do it faster you can also push the ULMB button a couple times and in trying to turn on ULMB it will fail and tell you on screen that you cannot use that when GSync is running. If it allows you to select the ULMB on then you are not running with GSync.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> I have preo
> I put an order with them yesterday, but I think it's that their system does not allow for backorders. It hasn't shipped yet. I now have 4 pre-orders on this thing. I hope one ships =/


Watch them all ship at the same time.


----------



## Kaizenfury

Hey how were you guys able to order from Acer's website? When I'm on the monitor's page, I can only see the option to buy it through Insight, CDW, and B&H.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizenfury*
> 
> Hey how were you guys able to order from Acer's website? When I'm on the monitor's page, I can only see the option to buy it through Insight, CDW, and B&H.


when it first released they had direct sales, probably will again eventually.


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizenfury*
> 
> Hey how were you guys able to order from Acer's website? When I'm on the monitor's page, I can only see the option to buy it through Insight, CDW, and B&H.


http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizenfury*
> 
> Hey how were you guys able to order from Acer's website? When I'm on the monitor's page, I can only see the option to buy it through Insight, CDW, and B&H.


http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300/parentCategoryID.66202400


----------



## kanttii

Don't complain about USA and Canada prices, please. I'm paying a whopping 1240 CAD/987 USD for mine here in Finland.... So that 950 CAD is nothing seriously







the taxes here are SO MUCH higher so everything costs a ton. And if I bought it from any other country I'd have to pay even bigger import/customs tax. Yay. Had that with a painting from NYC and it wasn't that nice, they also held it up for 2 weeks before even telling me that I've gotta do something..


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Don't complain about USA and Canada prices, please. I'm paying a whopping 1240 CAD/987 USD for mine here in Finland.... So that 950 CAD is nothing seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the taxes here are SO MUCH higher so everything costs a ton. And if I bought it from any other country I'd have to pay even bigger import/customs tax. Yay. Had that with a painting from NYC and it wasn't that nice, they also held it up for 2 weeks before even telling me that I've gotta do something..


Yep I'm paying US$925 which includes $125 shipping to Malaysia. I even went the 'slow' 5-10 day shipping to save $25









Anyone got any news from Amazon? Page still not up.


----------



## Diable

Took the plunge and ordered from Italy! Amazon have started enforcing sellers to provide either a return address in the buyer's home country (uk) or pay for return shipping so hopefully I'll have no problems returning the display should it have any issues. I saved £100 on the typical uk price too


----------



## Gryz

I noticed today that the XB270HU is back in stock at Dutch webshop CoolBlue.nl.

[edit]Out of stock again. I bet it were just 1-2 monitors that we returned by customers.

For the last week they had a notice on their webpage that the XB270HU would be back in stock on the 20th. So it's a week earlier. I wonder if these are truly new monitors from Acer. Or old ones that the buyers in the first wave have sent back, put back in the old box, with new seals. Do companies do that ? Or am I over-paranoid. I'm getting suspicious when stuff is in stock earlier than predicted ....


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Don't complain about USA and Canada prices, please. I'm paying a whopping 1240 CAD/987 USD for mine here in Finland.... So that 950 CAD is nothing seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the taxes here are SO MUCH higher so everything costs a ton. And if I bought it from any other country I'd have to pay even bigger import/customs tax. Yay. Had that with a painting from NYC and it wasn't that nice, they also held it up for 2 weeks before even telling me that I've gotta do something..


Is that after everything? For me here in Canada after everything it came to 1181. And I still don't have it


----------



## NEK4TE

I am going to CC @ 11 am to pick one up.

Hopefully i will end up getting good one lol


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> Is that after everything? For me here in Canada after everything it came to 1181. And I still don't have it


YEah, after postal fees etc







Wow... Well, I guess I can now happily (eh) continue buying stuff here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> I am going to CC @ 11 am to pick one up.
> 
> Hopefully i will end up getting good one lol


Good luck! Please report here what it was like and if possible, send pics of screen with black background etc to show the BLB/ips glow if you can!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> I noticed today that the XB270HU is back in stock at Dutch webshop CoolBlue.nl.
> 
> [edit]Out of stock again. I bet it were just 1-2 monitors that we returned by customers.
> 
> For the last week they had a notice on their webpage that the XB270HU would be back in stock on the 20th. So it's a week earlier. I wonder if these are truly new monitors from Acer. Or old ones that the buyers in the first wave have sent back, put back in the old box, with new seals. Do companies do that ? Or am I over-paranoid. I'm getting suspicious when stuff is in stock earlier than predicted ....


That's the same date Jimms.fi is telling we'll get them here in Finland. When I ordered mine, there were only 3 others in the waitlist - and now it's dozens! So hopefully I can get it before the batch they ordered ends!


----------



## NEK4TE

I am expecting to see \ have some IPS glow , black light bleeding, won't bother me (if its not critical).

I will also get a CC's DeadPixel insurence for 15 days (couple bucks more) just in case, so, i can exchange it no questions asked (at least i hope so lol







)

Thanks


----------



## desandroid

Has anyone been able to run Call of Duty Advanced warfare on this monitor? I just bought the game to show my 'Call of Duty/Xbox lovin' friend what real gaming is like at 144fps. I cannot get the game to launch with this monitor.


----------



## Raxus

SeizeTheIdea still works at the Acer store 10% off. also leave it in your cart for 10 minutes, don't check out and they'll offer free shipping.

$762 shipped. W tax


----------



## NEK4TE

Well, finally







Just got it.







I tested all colors for dead pixels @ http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php (currently, i don't see any, but, in case i notice, i have a 30 day warranty (Exchange) even if i find one).

What would be the recommended settings (colors) brightness etc, can somebody please point me.

thanks


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Well, finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested all colors for dead pixels @ http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php (currently, i don't see any, but, in case i notice, i have a 30 day warranty (Exchange) even if i find one).
> 
> What would be the recommended settings (colors) brightness etc, can somebody please point me.
> 
> thanks


The monitor looks great, what about light bleeding, specially the corners ?
I used (USER) picture mode and backlight set 20, its the best for reducing the backlight bleeding, at least for me


----------



## NEK4TE

There is some bleeding in the corner (right bottom, top left) but, honestly it doesn't bother me at all.

I can't say how critical it is, as my brightness is @ 24 atm, and will keep it at it + every single monitor i tried lately, even in this price range had the same "issue" (if this can be called issue any more), so, thats how it is.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> directly from Acer website, I also had a representative call me when they restocked and I could have ordered it then but she called me during work time lol


Same here got mine from Acer. I ordered mine on release day(Wed Nov 25th in US) and it got backorder status so I called the following day and got a date of April 1st. The display shipped a day early and arrived a day before schedule well packaged. IPS glow only appears in the bottom right area once the display is calibrated and 0 dead pixels. The glow only shows on load screens not in actual dark scenes on my model with my settings. Great customer service and I got a great display....fast.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> SeizeTheIdea still works at the Acer store 10% off. also leave it in your cart for 10 minutes, don't check out and they'll offer free shipping.
> 
> $719.99 shipped.


Haha i got that code too but i wanted the monitor ASAP so it came back tp $80 after taxes and 2 day shipping x.X


----------



## Protoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> SeizeTheIdea still works at the Acer store 10% off. also leave it in your cart for 10 minutes, don't check out and they'll offer free shipping.
> 
> $719.99 shipped.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kaizenfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> SeizeTheIdea still works at the Acer store 10% off. also leave it in your cart for 10 minutes, don't check out and they'll offer free shipping.
> 
> $719.99 shipped.


So after you wait 10 minutes, what is supposed to happen? Does some pop up come up for you to click on or what? I don't have an account with Acer, so maybe they email you a free shipping code?


----------



## insidius

So this monitor is coming way before my displayport enabled system. Can you guys in the know tell me if it's going to be possible for me to check for dead pixels without a pc to hook this up to?

If not, it's not a huge deal, my pc should arrive within 2 weeks.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizenfury*
> 
> So after you wait 10 minutes, what is supposed to happen? Does some pop up come up for you to click on or what? I don't have an account with Acer, so maybe they email you a free shipping code?


I jumped the gun a bit I did have to pay tax. But yes if you put it in your cart, but don't check out.. A bot will open a pop up, might be after you try to close the window as well. It'll offer free shipping.


----------



## gavros777

Should i buy this monitor again from acer or keep my backorder with amazon?
When i tried to return the first monitor to acer for a replacement or a refund they got me jump through a hoop or two and the guy i first spoke to sounded kinda mean over the phone. They had me first contact the repair department and they were transferring me from phone to phone.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Should i buy this monitor again from acer or keep my backorder with amazon?
> When i tried to return the first monitor to acer for a replacement or a refund they got me jump through a hoop or two and the guy i first spoke to sounded kinda mean over the phone. They had me first contact the repair department and they were transferring me from phone to phone.


People aren't reporting to many issues returning them directly to acer. Newegg doesn't even package em. The box I got was beat to hell. Amazon would probably be easier to return it.


----------



## NEK4TE

Guys,

a question please ...

from my understanding \ reading, G-SYNC works only in full screen?

I just pressed 3 times (3rd button from the left to enable ULMB - test) and i was told that ULMB is not possible in G-SYNC mode?

Am i confused here, or what is going on?

(i was reading mostly about G-SYNC when i owned SWIFT)



Thanks


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> People aren't reporting to many issues returning them directly to acer. Newegg doesn't even package em. The box I got was beat to hell. Amazon would probably be easier to return it.


I heard about restocking fees and one guy that said acer told him to pound sand cause he had only one dead pixel. I think amazon is the best place to buy it from but i have to wait till may 11 and also pay $860 instead of $719 through acer.


----------



## Accuracy158

I didn't get the free shipping offer but i still cancelled my newegg order and used the 10 off code. There was tax for me in PA. Now for the long long wait.

This is the last thing I need to make my Witcher 3 experience a little bit better.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I heard about restocking fees and one guy that said acer told him to pound sand cause he had only one dead pixel. I think amazon is the best place to buy it from but i have to wait till may 11 and also pay $860 instead of $719 through acer.


He just should've complained about backlight bleed. Or said it intermittently shut off


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> He just should've complained about backlight bleed. Or said it intermittently shut off


Thank you so much for the advices!
Another thing they do also is transfer you to the repair department, which can get difficult as they attempt to repair your monitor instead of sending you a replacement or a refund.

By the way just tried the promocode SeizeTheIdea and it looks it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thank you so much for the advices!
> Another thing they do also is transfer you to the repair department, which can get difficult as they attempt to repair your monitor instead of sending you a replacement or a refund.
> 
> By the way just tried the promocode SeizeTheIdea and it looks it doesn't work anymore.


That's weird, the code still works for me. Unfortunately, with tax, the order comes out to be the same price as my Newegg order (and it doesn't give me the option for cheap next-day shipping). I think I'll stick with Newegg just so I don't have to hassle with anyone trying to repair my monitor. My experience is that I usually get the lemons when purchasing expensive things so I'm anticipating one or two returns.


----------



## Mark the Bold

I pulled the trigger on this just now. Had to pay tax, and it took the bot over an hour to offer me free shipping, but it did. Rep+ to the genius on this thread who figured that out lol.

I had to pay sales tax living in the socialist gulag of California, so it came out to $778 out the door.

But that is what I paid for my HP2475w 8-9 years ago when I bought it. Lets hope Acer makes as quality a product as HP did, because my HP has been rock solid for many years.

The only problem now is that my 780 gtx ti is now going to actually have to do some heavy lifting after phoning it in for so many years with a lowly 1920 x 1200 60hz resolution.....


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Comes out to $784 on Acer due to tax. Not sure if I should just go with Newegg since it might be easier dealing with returns.

Can I place my order with Acer and cancel it later on if I decide not to keep it?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hi iTs SlayeR*
> 
> Comes out to $784 on Acer due to tax. Not sure if I should just go with Newegg since it might be easier dealing with returns.
> 
> Can I place my order with Acer and cancel it later on if I decide not to keep it?


They don't charge you until it ships. Also, damn everyone and their lower tax rates.


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Thanks. Should I grab another 780ti for SLI and grab this monitor in the future or grab the monitor now, run it with one 780ti and upgrade my GPU in the future?

I haven't overclocked the 780ti but I probably will if I get this monitor.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> That's weird, the code still works for me. Unfortunately, with tax, the order comes out to be the same price as my Newegg order (and it doesn't give me the option for cheap next-day shipping). I think I'll stick with Newegg just so I don't have to hassle with anyone trying to repair my monitor. My experience is that I usually get the lemons when purchasing expensive things so I'm anticipating one or two returns.


I've recently returned two monitors to Newegg for different reasons, Eventually they're gonna tell me I can't. My big problem with newegg is they ship you the monitor with out packaging it, both monitor boxes were pretty badly beaten up. My swift box was actually wet, the black ink from the box got into my carpet, came out easy enough but still.

Further more shipping the damn thing back to California from Philly is a huge pita, since it takes over a week.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I've recently returned two monitors to Newegg for different reasons, Eventually they're gonna tell me I can't. My big problem with newegg is they ship you the monitor with out packaging it, both monitor boxes were pretty badly beaten up. My swift box was actually wet, the black ink from the box got into my carpet, came out easy enough but still.
> 
> Further more shipping the damn thing back to California from Philly is a huge pita, since it takes over a week.


Yea I'm a little angry that they don't put more packaging. What a crazy way to cut costs on their end. Is the monitor at least well-packaged within the box? I'd hate to open it up and find a bunch of cracked styrofoam. I'm on the West coast, so even ground shipping only take a couple days.

Newegg will have more to ship out this week...I can feel it


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Yea I'm a little angry that they don't put more packaging. What a crazy way to cut costs on their end. Is the monitor at least well-packaged within the box? I'd hate to open it up and find a bunch of cracked styrofoam. I'm on the West coast, so even ground shipping only take a couple days.
> 
> Newegg will have more to ship out this week...I can feel it


I certainly don't think the cut in my screen was door to poor packaging. Still makes me nervous when ordering monitors from them.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Yea I'm a little angry that they don't put more packaging. What a crazy way to cut costs on their end. Is the monitor at least well-packaged within the box? I'd hate to open it up and find a bunch of cracked styrofoam. I'm on the West coast, so even ground shipping only take a couple days.
> 
> Newegg will have more to ship out this week...I can feel it


My box was pretty beat up looking from shipping across the country and the inside looked perfectly fine. The Styrofoam worked perfectly well.


----------



## wilsonc91

Just got my acer XB270HU. No dead pixels! Oh wait theres a hair stuck under the panel in the screen so theres a 1 cm black line.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> a question please ...
> 
> from my understanding \ reading, G-SYNC works only in full screen?
> 
> I just pressed 3 times (3rd button from the left to enable ULMB - test) and i was told that ULMB is not possible in G-SYNC mode?
> 
> Am i confused here, or what is going on?
> 
> (i was reading mostly about G-SYNC when i owned SWIFT)
> 
> Thanks


You can't use ULMB in Gsync mode (or Freesync either), you'll have to choose which you prefer. Seems likely that controlling the brightness/strobing while also dealing with variable refresh rates just isn't technologically possible right now. It's the same on all the monitors that do ULMB or equivalent.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can't use ULMB in Gsync mode (or Freesync either), you'll have to choose which you prefer. Seems likely that controlling the brightness/strobing while also dealing with variable refresh rates just isn't technologically possible right now. It's the same on all the monitors that do ULMB or equivalent.


It is technologically possible, Nvidia just hasnt put the time and effort into the code to do such a thing.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can't use ULMB in Gsync mode (or Freesync either), you'll have to choose which you prefer. Seems likely that controlling the brightness/strobing while also dealing with variable refresh rates just isn't technologically possible right now. It's the same on all the monitors that do ULMB or equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> It is technologically possible, Nvidia just hasnt put the time and effort into the code to do such a thing.
Click to expand...

The problem with combining ULMB with g-sync is that both the timing and intensity of the strobe have to be variable to maintain a constant brightness. But how do you know how long and how bright to strobe the backlight when you don't know how long it will take the next frame to become available? Unless you utilize frame buffering, which defeats the point of g-sync to begin with. You'd need to use some sort of algorithm to predict based on the previous frame, but that wouldn't be perfect and the varying brightness might be too distracting.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> It is technologically possible, Nvidia just hasnt put the time and effort into the code to do such a thing.


It's probably possible but I doubt it's practical, for the reasons QuantumPion mentioned.


----------



## coolbho3k

Anyone know when Acer is expected to ship these? JUST ordered one from the store.


----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can't use ULMB in Gsync mode (or Freesync either), you'll have to choose which you prefer. Seems likely that controlling the brightness/strobing while also dealing with variable refresh rates just isn't technologically possible right now. It's the same on all the monitors that do ULMB or equivalent.


How come G-SYNC is working in Windowed mode then?









I am completely confused here


----------



## porath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> How come G-SYNC is working in Windowed mode then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely confused here


that doesn't really have anything to do with the problem. the post by QuantumPion explains.


----------



## NEK4TE

I am asking about G-SYNC, about ULMB i don't personally care (At this time).

Maybe, my question was misunderstood, which can happen, since English is my 2nd language


----------



## Forceman

In windowed mode aren't you just running Gsync at the desktop refresh rate? I didn't think window/full-screen mattered for G-sync (but I'm not sure). I'm not positive what your question is though.


----------



## HBizzle

Anyone heard any updates from Amazon? Mine is still in order purgatory. Beginning to wonder if I will get my Apple watch before this.


----------



## istudy92

I bought of CDW because it was a retailer under the acer website:

https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Acer-XB270HU-LED-monitor-27in/3646337.aspx
they dont give me a shipment date though.

Is this company reliable? I paid 885, almost 55$ tax and 20 shipping, any way to avoid tax and shipping to florida? IS THERE ANY WAY!?

I dont see it on amazon =/ anyone send me link???

*NOTE*:

CDW stated (I called) that they begin drop shipping April 27th, soo thats when Acer sends out 2nd round of monitors to pplz. So expect yours to arive May 1st earliest on 2 day shipping.


----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> In windowed mode aren't you just running Gsync at the desktop refresh rate? I didn't think window/full-screen mattered for G-sync (but I'm not sure). I'm not positive what your question is though.


I will be honest with you, i am completely lost as well, myself.

Let me try to ask again.

Is G-SYNC working ONLY in Full screen mode or it can work in Windowed mode as well (while playing games, for example).


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> How come G-SYNC is working in Windowed mode then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely confused here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> I will be honest with you, i am completely lost as well, myself.
> 
> Let me try to ask again.
> 
> Is G-SYNC working ONLY in Full screen mode or it can work in Windowed mode as well (while playing games, for example).


Gsync ONLY works in full screen mode. If it says it's working in windowed mode, something is off there.

this is from Tech report.

"One thing: G-Sync doesn't work in windowed mode. You have to run the games in full-screen mode. Make sure you've done that."


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> *NOTE*:
> 
> CDW stated (I called) that they begin drop shipping April 27th, soo thats when Acer sends out 2nd round of monitors to pplz. So expect yours to arive May 1st earliest on 2 day shipping.


WOO! Hope that is for Amazon as well.


----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Gsync ONLY works in full screen mode. If it says it's working in windowed mode, something is off there.
> 
> this is from Tech report.
> 
> "One thing: G-Sync doesn't work in windowed mode. You have to run the games in full-screen mode. Make sure you've done that."


So, what i don't understand is:

When i run the game, World of Tanks (For example) and i set it to Windowed mode, i try to enable ULMB (this is how i am told to check if G-SYNC is working) - i get the message on display saying ULMB is not possible in G-SYNC mode (or something like that)


----------



## EniGma1987

Personally I think there may have been updates to GSync that the techs just dont know about. When have they ever been up on what the latest patches allow? We know for a fact Nvidia states in their new driver that they allow GSync at the desktop, which is not a fullscreen program, so it is entirely possible to use GSync without a game being fullscreen.


----------



## NEK4TE

I just installed new (latest) drivers and i can confirm the same behavior.

While in desktop mode (browsing this forum) if i go to OSD (Info) it tells me i am in G-SYNC mode.



I am completely lost.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> So, what i don't understand is:
> 
> When i run the game, World of Tanks (For example) and i set it to Windowed mode, i try to enable ULMB (this is how i am told to check if G-SYNC is working) - i get the message on display saying ULMB is not possible in G-SYNC mode (or something like that)


Are you disabling G - Sync in the nvidia console? There have been reported issues where disabling g sync in fact did not disable gsync. Only after completely removing the drivers, running a driver cleaner then re installing the drivers could people actually disable gsync.


----------



## NEK4TE

.. for the record:

Running World of Tanks in Windowed mode:

Informations shows : 100 Hz and G-SYNC mode

Running World of Tanks in Full Sceen mode:

Information shows: 144 Hz (is what i have in settings of the game) and G-SYNC mode.


----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Are you disabling G - Sync in the nvidia console? There have been reported issues where disabling g sync in fact did not disable gsync. Only after completely removing the drivers, running a driver cleaner then re installing the drivers could people actually disable gsync.


I am not disabling anything, just trying to understand if G-SYNC is active in Windowed mode \ Desktop, etc.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Are you disabling G - Sync in the nvidia console? There have been reported issues where disabling g sync in fact did not disable gsync. Only after completely removing the drivers, running a driver cleaner then re installing the drivers could people actually disable gsync.


Why would he disable GSync in the control panel? He is trying to confirm that it is ENABLED in game even when playing in a window, which I believe it is. Nvidia does allow this behavior.

@NEK4TE, test something for me. Set your brightness to 100 in the monitor's OSD when in GSync mode. Now turn on ULMB at the desktop, confirm it is on through the monitor's OSD and you will notice a large drop in brightness. This is how you can confirm the switching of behaviors because you will see the brightness change as well as the OSD saying so. A double confirmation. Now when ULMB is on, (but GSync is still enabled for games) start up your game. Does the brightness go up and the OSD now report you are in GSync mode? If so then GSync is working in game. Exit the game and now the desktop should go back to ULMB mode.

Once you confirm that behavior you can disable ULMB, set your brightness back, and just use GSync the whole time. But it will confirm whether GSync is working or not.


----------



## kalston

Read the nvidia board, there is something wrong with the new drivers & g-sync :
Quote:


> ManuelG said:
> This is normal behavior with R349 drivers to facilitate changes with Windows 10. Although the Asus SWIFT G-Sync monitor is reporting G-Sync mode while on the desktop, it is only running in G-Sync mode in full screen apps.


Probably just running regular v-sync (due to Aero or the win 8 equivalent) on the desktop and windowed games.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I bought of CDW because it was a retailer under the acer website:
> 
> https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Acer-XB270HU-LED-monitor-27in/3646337.aspx
> they dont give me a shipment date though.
> 
> Is this company reliable? I paid 885, almost 55$ tax and 20 shipping, any way to avoid tax and shipping to florida? IS THERE ANY WAY!?
> 
> I dont see it on amazon =/ anyone send me link???
> 
> *NOTE*:
> 
> CDW stated (I called) that they begin drop shipping April 27th, soo thats when Acer sends out 2nd round of monitors to pplz. So expect yours to arive May 1st earliest on 2 day shipping.


Since when do retailers charge tax on online orders in the US?


----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Why would he disable GSync in the control panel? He is trying to confirm that it is ENABLED in game even when playing in a window, which I believe it is. Nvidia does allow this behavior.
> 
> @NEK4TE, test something for me. Set your brightness to 100 in the monitor's OSD when in GSync mode. Now turn on ULMB at the desktop, confirm it is on through the monitor's OSD and you will notice a large drop in brightness. This is how you can confirm the switching of behaviors because you will see the brightness change as well as the OSD saying so. A double confirmation. Now when ULMB is on, (but GSync is still enabled for games) start up your game. Does the brightness go up and the OSD now report you are in GSync mode? If so then GSync is working in game. Exit the game and now the desktop should go back to ULMB mode.
> 
> Once you confirm that behavior you can disable ULMB, set your brightness back, and just use GSync the whole time. But it will confirm whether GSync is working or not.


What i am doing wrong here?

My Desktopt Resolution is set to 2k, 100Hz.

When i press the button to enable ULMB, it tells me not possible in G SYNC mode.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Since when do retailers charge tax on online orders in the US?


If they have a warehouse or are located in the state you live in, you get charged sales tax


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> If they have a warehouse or are located in the state you live in, you get charged sales tax


Yeah, I knew about being located in the same state, but a warehouse, too? That sucks.

Glad I live in Oregon!


----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> What i am doing wrong here?
> 
> My Desktopt Resolution is set to 2k, 100Hz.
> 
> When i press the button to enable ULMB, it tells me not possible in G SYNC mode.


Okay, i just disable G-SYNC in NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL.

Brightness was set to 100 as you asked. and i noticed picture becoming darker with ULMB ON.

With ULMB OFF, picture was much brighter.

After enabling G-SYNC in NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL, Brightness was back same as with ULMB OFF.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Since when do retailers charge tax on online orders in the US?


They have for a very long time if they have a physical presence in the state being shipped to. CDW is massive and nationwide so they probably have a presence in nearly every state. There is one of their small offices and warehouses down the street from me here.

This law causes most large places you buy from to charge tax for California residents because so much is shipped into Long Beach from China that the majority of big time sites have receiving warehouses here in CA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Okay, i just disable G-SYNC in NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL.
> 
> Brightness was set to 100 as you asked. and i noticed picture becoming darker with ULMB ON.
> 
> With ULMB OFF, picture was much brighter.
> 
> After enabling G-SYNC in NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL, Brightness was back same as with ULMB OFF.


Then that confirms ULMB is off and most likely GSync is on correctly. Otherwise the driver wouldn't have turned GSync on as soon as you enabled it in the control panel.


----------



## NEK4TE

Thanks for help.

Would there be any other way of testing\confirming?

I am also going to do some re-search (reading) about Windowed mode and G-SYNC, and probably going to e-mail NVIDIA about this or Acer (maybe both).

Thanks again


----------



## t1337dude

I read elsewhere that there's bad motion judder with this monitor when watching Blu Ray films. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> That's weird, the code still works for me. Unfortunately, with tax, the order comes out to be the same price as my Newegg order (and it doesn't give me the option for cheap next-day shipping). I think I'll stick with Newegg just so I don't have to hassle with anyone trying to repair my monitor. My experience is that I usually get the lemons when purchasing expensive things so I'm anticipating one or two returns.


Just found out what is happening. When i log in to my acer account the promo code doesn't work. When i use the promo code before i login to my account the promo code then works. So that means acer has forbid me from using that promo code because i returned a previous monitor to them?


----------



## coolbho3k

Gsync on in desktop mode is a bug according to an employee on Reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/32fzei/35012_whql_game_ready_driver_for_gta_v_released/


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Got my order in at Acer. $783 shipped. Hope they get their shipment in soon.


----------



## chadamir

I had an order in with pcmall. They had told me delivery today or tomorrow to them but today they told me May 4th. Order cancelled.

Edit: Newegg cs said they can't find out because it's a different department.


----------



## insidius

My monitor comes tomorrow. My PC comes Friday


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> I had an order in with pcmall. They had told me delivery today or tomorrow to them but today they told me May 4th. Order cancelled.
> 
> Edit: Newegg cs said they can't find out because it's a different department.


I've had a similar experience with a different vendor. Seems these guys just put in whatever lead time they feel like, or whatever the lead time _will be_ once stock becomes regular and not what the actual lead time is before Acer starts shipping out real quantities of these monitors.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I've had a similar experience with a different vendor. Seems these guys just put in whatever lead time they feel like, or whatever the lead time _will be_ once stock becomes regular and not what the actual lead time is before Acer starts shipping out real quantities of these monitors.


I worked in a similar industry and sometimes suppliers just do not supply. Directdial said they had three today. They swore up and down to me that they did. Because they were in Canada, my bank was a pain. Needless to say, they did not have one. It was an inventory mistake. That annoyed me more.


----------



## HelloSir

I have this noticeably splattered 'small'(?) grey dot on this monitor when the background is all white, less visible on a black screen.
What will this be considered as? It's only bad because its on the right side-center of the screen and it is definitely hard to not stare at it like a mole on someone's face.









Any experts would like to weigh in?


----------



## arbok26

Anyone ordered with Amazon knows what's going on? Its been a week since I ordered (Apr 7th) and they've since taken down the page and haven't heard anything. :S

My guess is - lots of people are returning their monitors so they are giving these people priority and everyone else has to wait.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Glad I live in Oregon!


Oregon. I was just marveling at this when I read your post: www.reddit.com/r/EarthPorn/comments/32dina/manzanita_beach_on_the_oregon_coast_oc_3264x2448/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> My monitor comes tomorrow. My PC comes Friday


Awesome. Pics please








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelloSir*
> 
> I have this noticeably splattered 'small'(?) grey dot on this monitor when the background is all white, less visible on a black screen.
> What will this be considered as? It's only bad because its on the right side-center of the screen and it is definitely hard to not stare at it like a mole on someone's face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any experts would like to weigh in?


That sounds like the dust particles people were talking about earlier on this thread. Use the search this thread tool and search for "dust", you should find the posts that way! You could ask for it to be changed from the retailer, telling you got dead pixels? Looks like they might not change the monitor if there's dust, but for some reason they might if you tell it's dead pixels...weird. If it is dust, it's gotten there at the factory meaning Acer's quality control isn't very top-notch. I'm kinda scared about that, thinking what else there might be wrong that's hidden, if there's something I can see with my eyes.. Mine will probably ship next week, can't wait! I hope there's nothing wrong with it!


----------



## Ricey20

Actually I think complaining about dust might work better. Some places have really strict and terrible pixel policies but dust is a manufacturer defect so they may take that reason instead.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> I had an order in with pcmall. They had told me delivery today or tomorrow to them but today they told me May 4th. Order cancelled.
> 
> Edit: Newegg cs said they can't find out because it's a different department.


I cancelled an order at PCMall yesterday, but then received a status update of "ready to ship".


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelloSir*
> 
> I have this noticeably splattered 'small'(?) grey dot on this monitor when the background is all white, less visible on a black screen.
> What will this be considered as? It's only bad because its on the right side-center of the screen and it is definitely hard to not stare at it like a mole on someone's face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any experts would like to weigh in?


Not an expert, but it may be a stuck pixel.

You can try going to this website: http://strony.toya.net.pl/~awulkiew/?page=pixelrepairer&lang=en
and downloading pixelrepairer. You can select and color you want to change the screen to and it provides step by step instructions on the website.

People have said running some of the youtube "stuck pixel" videos help as well, and sometimes "massaging" it gently will unstick it too.

Hope this helps!


----------



## murdoch113

Got my monitor yesterday from NCIX.com in canada. Couldn't be happier, no stuck or dead pixels that I can see, same bleeding in the bottom right corner as everyone else. Only thing is, Dragon Age Inquisition is crashing again with a DX error. Not sure if this is due to gsync, or what


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Actually I think complaining about dust might work better. Some places have really strict and terrible pixel policies but dust is a manufacturer defect so they may take that reason instead.


True! It depends on the retailer, some are strict with manufacturing defects and will call them our fault, and some with dead pixels and call those our fault.. it's a lottery


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoch113*
> 
> Got my monitor yesterday from NCIX.com in canada. Couldn't be happier, no stuck or dead pixels that I can see, same bleeding in the bottom right corner as everyone else. Only thing is, Dragon Age Inquisition is crashing again with a DX error. Not sure if this is due to gsync, or what


Nice! You ordered online or got it in store?

If online: when did you order? I did last week and so far no news of shipment.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> I cancelled an order at PCMall yesterday, but then received a status update of "ready to ship".


I didn't get a status update but they told me they had not canceled it and it would be here in a week.


----------



## murdoch113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Nice! You ordered online or got it in store?
> 
> If online: when did you order? I did last week and so far no news of shipment.


Ordered it on april 7th online, picked it up in store april 13th


----------



## Oncoguitar

I did not win the panel lottery, my monitor has about 10 dead/ stuck pixels and I was only able to remove two of them. Following callibration, there was only minimal bleeding in the bottom right corner as well as in the top right corner. G Sync is beautiful, the black depths are actually pretty nice on this compared to my Dell U2713HM, although the Dell when callibrated still has a much clearer and more defined white point even at 6500K.

All in all this is a great monitor, playing GTA V with 980 SLI and this monitor is truly a treat. However, with the 10 dead pixels, anyone think I should RMA the screen?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> I did not win the panel lottery, my monitor has about 10 dead/ stuck pixels and I was only able to remove two of them. Following callibration, there was only minimal bleeding in the bottom right corner as well as in the top right corner. G Sync is beautiful, the black depths are actually pretty nice on this compared to my Dell U2713HM, although the Dell when callibrated still has a much clearer and more defined white point even at 6500K.
> 
> All in all this is a great monitor, playing GTA V with 980 SLI and this monitor is truly a treat. However, with the 10 dead pixels, anyone think I should RMA the screen?


Personally I would RMA. Do you still have your Dell to use in the mean time?


----------



## NEK4TE

I would RMA as well.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Personally I would RMA. Do you still have your Dell to use in the mean time?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> I would RMA as well.


Yes I do, they are set up next to each other and i've never owned multiple monitors before and they are gorgeous together. I love the 144 hz on the Acer. But RMA'ing with NewEgg at this point, wouldn't I have to wait a month or so before stock showed again?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> Yes I do, they are set up next to each other and i've never owned multiple monitors before and they are gorgeous together. I love the 144 hz on the Acer. But RMA'ing with NewEgg at this point, wouldn't I have to wait a month or so before stock showed again?


Yes, but what is a month of delay when compared to years of use and such a high price paid?


----------



## coolbho3k

I just got the "order confirmation" and "backordered" email from Acer store. So impatient ... I hope Acer gets theirs in soon.


----------



## Ricey20

I'd RMA it. For the price you're paying, the QA for these monitors stink. Going to be trying my third soon.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> I did not win the panel lottery, my monitor has about 10 dead/ stuck pixels and I was only able to remove two of them. Following callibration, there was only minimal bleeding in the bottom right corner as well as in the top right corner. G Sync is beautiful, the black depths are actually pretty nice on this compared to my Dell U2713HM, although the Dell when callibrated still has a much clearer and more defined white point even at 6500K.
> 
> All in all this is a great monitor, playing GTA V with 980 SLI and this monitor is truly a treat. However, with the 10 dead pixels, anyone think I should RMA the screen?


Looking at the owners thread, it seems like buying from a reseller has a higher chance of getting a screwed up panel.


----------



## t1337dude

My gut feeling was right, was just charged by Newegg, so that means I should have my monitor tomorrow.


----------



## insidius

My monitor just showed up from Tiger Direct. It is in its own box, not packed into another box









I can't test for dead pixels or anything (that I know of) until Friday when my pc comes; I don't have a card with a displayport.

EDIT: actually scratch that, my card DOES have a displayport. Will report back my findings...


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> My monitor just showed up from Tiger Direct. It is in its own box, not packed into another box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't test for dead pixels or anything (that I know of) until Friday when my pc comes; I don't have a card with a displayport.


If you shine a bright light on it, you'll clearly be able to see damage in the AG coating.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> My monitor just showed up from Tiger Direct. It is in its own box, not packed into another box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't test for dead pixels or anything (that I know of) until Friday when my pc comes; I don't have a card with a displayport.
> 
> EDIT: actually scratch that, my card DOES have a displayport. Will report back my findings...


I hope you get a good one dude.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I hope you get a good one dude.


Thanks, so do I. I hate RMAing things.

How's your situation coming?


----------



## chadamir

Acer CSR just said 4/17 is when they expect for the monitor to be available.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Thanks for this, may have to order another one.


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Thanks, so do I. I hate RMAing things.
> 
> How's your situation coming?


Same, I have had to RMA one already, and about to do another. Commence quest for perfect panel!


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Thanks, so do I. I hate RMAing things.
> 
> How's your situation coming?


Newegg says it shipped, so it should be coming tomorrow thanks to next-day shipping w/ Premier







I was expecting to wait at least a week since the last time it came in stock and I missed out.


----------



## LordVarian

Mine arrived yesterday from NCIX, saw some dirt, some dead pixels, and some weird black things in the panel (possible scratches), already setup a cross ship, but they don't have stock until next week.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I tried setting up an exchange, but Acer gave me a full refund since it's not in stock.

Oh well, their loss for poor QC.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday from NCIX, saw some dirt, some dead pixels, and some weird black things in the panel (possible scratches), already setup a cross ship, but they don't have stock until next week.


When did you order yours? I wonder why they didn't send mine. I ordered on 09/14 and no news at all, not even shipping confirmation, and you already got yours.

Anyway I hope I don't get your returned monitor, would be a PITA to exchange.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> When did you order yours? I wonder why they didn't send mine. I ordered on 09/14 and no news at all, not even shipping confirmation, and you already got yours.
> 
> Anyway I hope I don't get your returned monitor, would be a PITA to exchange.


I ordered it on April 6th.


----------



## Wunderbar_007

Ordered mine through NCIX on April 4th and still waiting for a shipment...







Considering cancelling and ordering through Canada Computers.


----------



## EniGma1987

Everyone just be patient. You don't want to get the tail end of the first batch, just wait another week or two and get the new batch with hopefully better QC. I know it is hell waiting while everyone else around you is enjoying their's, but it will be worth the very short wait


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Everyone just be patient. You don't want to get the tail end of the first batch, just wait another week or two and get the new batch with hopefully better QC. I know it is hell waiting while everyone else around you is enjoying their's, but it will be worth the very short wait


I think the first "batch" is long gone, occasionally sites seem to get more in. I'd say when the acer store has more, that's the second batch.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I think the first "batch" is long gone, occasionally sites seem to get more in. I'd say when the acer store has more, that's the second batch.


I was told the 17th by a CSR today.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Everyone just be patient. You don't want to get the tail end of the first batch, just wait another week or two and get the new batch with hopefully better QC. I know it is hell waiting while everyone else around you is enjoying their's, but it will be worth the very short wait


This so much - RMA is such a hassle!


----------



## kanttii

After following this thread ever since I ordered mine I really hope it's not from the first batch that seems to be so bad - dust, scratches, dead pixels, loose corners (varying BLB/glow), visible tape that should be hidden even though it is needed, smudges.. Acer please do not hurry. We can wait, just give us good quality monitors for the huge price we're paying you. Please don't do what you do with your computers. This is THE dream gaming (and web design for me) monitor and it wouldn't be nice if you ruined it with hurrying a minute there, a minute here.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> After following this thread ever since I ordered mine I really hope it's not from the first batch that seems to be so bad - dust, scratches, dead pixels, loose corners (varying BLB/glow), visible tape that should be hidden even though it is needed, smudges.. Acer please do not hurry. We can wait, just give us good quality monitors for the huge price we're paying you. Please don't do what you do with your computers. This is THE dream gaming (and web design for me) monitor and it wouldn't be nice if you ruined it with hurrying a minute there, a minute here.


Not all first batch monitors are bad. ?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Not all first batch monitors are bad. ?


Yay <3 It seems many are though


----------



## f33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Everyone just be patient. You don't want to get the tail end of the first batch, just wait another week or two and get the new batch with hopefully better QC. I know it is hell waiting while everyone else around you is enjoying their's, but it will be worth the very short wait


Why would the next batch have any better QC?

I mean, it was probably already in production (and being rushed) to try and keep up with the demand.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> Why would the next batch have any better QC?
> 
> I mean, it was probably already in production (and being rushed) to try and keep up with the demand.


All speculation. All we know is these monitors have a later production date then the original. I think people are hoping they took notice of the issues.


----------



## chadamir

I would advise everyone to avoid PCMall. They were being really shady. Monday, I called and they said May 4th so I asked them to cancel the order. Tuesday, I called because it had not been canceled. They said it wasn't cancelled because it was shipping out and it would be to me in 3-7 days. I called today because I did not get tracking information and they said that it was not coming in. Hopefully it gets sorted out.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> I would advise everyone to avoid PCMall. They were being really shady. Monday, I called and they said May 4th so I asked them to cancel the order. Tuesday, I called because it had not been canceled. They said it wasn't cancelled because it was shipping out and it would be to me in 3-7 days. I called today because I did not get tracking information and they said that it was not coming in. Hopefully it gets sorted out.


I'm getting a similar story, and I cancelled on the same day. I think they just don't have their logistics together. I fully expect to see this thing at my door next week.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> All speculation. All we know is these monitors have a later production date then the original. I think people are hoping they took notice of the issues.


Speaking of production date...what are the dates you guys have?

Mine is January. No issues with it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Speaking of production date...what are the dates you guys have?
> 
> Mine is January. No issues with it.


How did you figure out the production date?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> How did you figure out the production date?


It's right on the back of the display next to the serial number.


----------



## Mygaffer

So I just had a cool experience. I went through the purchase process at Acer but ended up going with another vendor, PC Connection, as their base price was $737.29 vs. the $799.99 at Acer. After completing the order I got an email from Acer offering a discount code of 10% off and free shipping so I cancelled the other order and ordered it again from Acer, I live in CA so after tax it will be $781 to my door. Pretty sweet. Of course now I have to wait for it to go through, which may well take a couple weeks.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> So I just had a cool experience. I went through the purchase process at Acer but ended up going with another vendor, PC Connection, as their base price was $737.29 vs. the $799.99 at Acer. After completing the order I got an email from Acer offering a discount code of 10% off and free shipping so I cancelled the other order and ordered it again from Acer, I live in CA so after tax it will be $781 to my door. Pretty sweet. Of course now I have to wait for it to go through, which may well take a couple weeks.


Thats actually been posted multiple timesi n this thread. If you leave it in your cart for 10~ minutes or so.. They offer you the 10% / free shipping.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Thats actually been posted multiple timesi n this thread. If you leave it in your cart for 10~ minutes or so.. They offer you the 10% / free shipping.


Oh, cool. At 225 pages I certainly haven't read through the whole thread but I was super stoked to get the offer. When a monitor is expensive like this every dollar helps.


----------



## t1337dude

The monitor I just received from Newegg is very good, but not perfect. Refer to the owners thread for the post and pictures. Really good in terms of IPS glow and BLB, but there's a chip in my coating or a very tiny dust hair trapped on the right edge of my screen. It covers a few pixels, vertically. It's the only imperfection but it's noticeable.


----------



## Babryn25

How is Acer store with exchanges? I don't want to keep monitor even if there is a single dead pixel, not at that price.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> How is Acer store with exchanges? I don't want to keep monitor even if there is a single dead pixel, not at that price.


Then buy from NCIX and buy the additional zero dead pixel guarantee. That is the only way to ensure a 100% perfect monitor. Everyone's policy allows for a handful of dead pixels unless you buy an extra warranty


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Then buy from NCIX and buy the additional zero dead pixel guarantee. That is the only way to ensure a 100% perfect monitor. Everyone's policy allows for a handful of dead pixels unless you buy an extra warranty


If you get Newegg with Premier ($20 instead of spending $10 on ground shipping), you get restock free returns. So even if there's zero wrong with the monitor, there's nothing preventing you from sending it back for free and ordering another.

I'm sending back my monitor on Monday. That tiny little hair speck bothers me slightly, and it's not worth spending $800 on a monitor that has a bothersome speck.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> The monitor I just received from Newegg is very good, but not perfect. Refer to the owners thread for the post and pictures. Really good in terms of IPS glow and BLB, but there's a chip in my coating or a very tiny dust hair trapped on the right edge of my screen. It covers a few pixels, vertically. It's the only imperfection but it's noticeable.


Aww


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Aww


It's okay, I anticipated it. I can enjoy it for now, but I'd be a little disappointed to keep it. Who knows, I might have to make a few RMA's before I'm satisfied, but a month of grief is nothing compared to the amount of time I'll likely own the monitor. Did you manage to get yours hooked up?


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> It's okay, I anticipated it. I can enjoy it for now, but I'd be a little disappointed to keep it. Who knows, I might have to make a few RMA's before I'm satisfied, but a month of grief is nothing compared to the amount of time I'll likely own the monitor. Did you manage to get yours hooked up?


Just going to wait until my PC arrives on Friday to check it, but it's sitting here next to me and the anticipation is killing me!

I'm expecting to have to RMA mine as well based on what I'm hearing here.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Just going to wait until my PC arrives on Friday to check it, but it's sitting here next to me and the anticipation is killing me!
> 
> I'm expecting to have to RMA mine as well based on what I'm hearing here.


Hopefully you don't have to. But who knows - it all seems perfect until it catches your eye









Does anyone know if Newegg gives full refund? Including my original shipping cost? Like, if my original grand total was $826 and there's no restocking fee, do I get $826 back? Or do they not give me back the extra money I paid for next-day shipping?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Hopefully you don't have to. But who knows - it all seems perfect until it catches your eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Newegg gives full refund? Including my original shipping cost? Like, if my original grand total was $826 and there's no restocking fee, do I get $826 back? Or do they not give me back the extra money I paid for next-day shipping?


I'm guessing not, but I'll be interested in hearing your result. I'm debating ordering another couple and trying to get one more perfect one to replace the one I kept with a dirt speck in it. I think the return policy is 30 days.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I'm guessing not, but I'll be interested in hearing your result. I'm debating ordering another couple and trying to get one more perfect one to replace the one I kept with a dirt speck in it. I think the return policy is 30 days.


I imagine at some point they might refuse the return.


----------



## aaronjb

I'm only riding on a NewEgg backorder now, and I'll raise a stink if I get a return sold as new. I have no idea if my Premium membership there means much in the way of returns/restocking fees.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> I'm only riding on a NewEgg backorder now, and I'll raise a stink if I get a return sold as new. I have no idea if my Premium membership there means much in the way of returns/restocking fees.


Honestly, at this point I would recommend back ordering with Acer direct. It's unbelievable they're shipping out $800 panels unpackaged. There also seems to be some potential they're reselling returns as new. That's enough for me to go somewhere else.


----------



## jthrower101

As long as a RMA is processed before the 31st day you would be fine. I've had to send back 4 Dell 2713hm monitors and currently 1 of the acer. Newegg doesn't charge for any shipping fees etc, I would call their customer care number if you're still lost or have more questions.


----------



## mutantmagnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Honestly, at this point I would recommend back ordering with Acer direct. It's unbelievable they're shipping out $800 panels unpackaged. There also seems to be some potential they're reselling returns as new. That's enough for me to go somewhere else.


I got mine from CDW unpackaged as well and my display was pristine. There aren't any bad pixels, dirt or chipped panels. The display has some IPS glow but even at 100% brightness it's tolerable.


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Then buy from NCIX and buy the additional zero dead pixel guarantee. That is the only way to ensure a 100% perfect monitor. Everyone's policy allows for a handful of dead pixels unless you buy an extra warranty


Thank you, but that is not what I asked. I can wait for Amazon to start selling them and get exchange guarantee without buying any policies. But like anyone else I am impatient, amazon page is still down and no info on when it will be back on sale. So I am looking at other options like Acer store.


----------



## MattNo5ss

I've had mine for a couple of weeks now and the only noticeable difference from my previous monitor is the brightness seems high, even when set to 0. I went from a U2711 (set to 0 brightness) to the XB270HU. After looking at TFT reviews for both monitors, I'm thinking the "brightness" issue I'm seeing might actually be that the XB270HU has a higher contrast ratio. So, maybe it's more vivid colors looking like psuedo-brightness to me. I'll have to try messing with contrast a little tonight to see if that changes anything.

A couple other minor annoyances would be 1) the power LED being super bright and leaking behind all the OSD buttons, and 2) G-Sync doesn't work when using borderless windowed mode. Borderless windowed mode is nice to Alt+Tab to bring other windows to the front without minimizing the game.

Overall, I really like the monitor and higher refresh rates, it's definitely noticeable. I was skeptical whether or not I'd notice the higher refresh rates and I wanted to try 120+ Hz, but only if I didn't have to give up the colors of IPS screens. The XB270HU fit the bill and I jumped on it for $769 shipped.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Any word on Micro Center or Best Buy getting these?


----------



## EniGma1987

MicroCenter is getting their with the 2nd batch out of Acer. It should be arriving at warehouses sometime next week and then out to store floors probably the last week of April or into May


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> MicroCenter is getting their with the 2nd batch out of Acer. It should be arriving at warehouses sometime next week and then out to store floors probably the last week of April or into May


What's the return policy on dead/stuck pixels at MC? Will they let you check before you leave?


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> What's the return policy on dead/stuck pixels at MC? Will they let you check before you leave?


I do know you can return a monitor there within 14 days no questions asked. I did this recently with a LG 24GM77.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> What's the return policy on dead/stuck pixels at MC? Will they let you check before you leave?


You can return/exchange no questions asked. They also price match and honor coupons from other places.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You can return/exchange no questions asked. They also price match and honor coupons from other places.


*Sometimes. They price match local competitors only, but wont go lower than their cost.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> *Sometimes. They price match local competitors only, but wont go lower than their cost.


Sometimes they will "match" online retailers as well, but they add whatever shipping fees you'd pay from Amazon or Newegg.

They do anything they can to wiggle out of a price match.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Sometimes they will "match" online retailers as well, but they add whatever shipping fees you'd pay from Amazon or Newegg.
> 
> They do anything they can to wiggle out of a price match.


In NJ they wouldn't price match once because Microcenter had half sales tax and the competitor's location did not.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> In NJ they wouldn't price match once because Microcenter had half sales tax and the competitor's location did not.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattNo5ss*
> 
> I've had mine for a couple of weeks now and the only noticeable difference from my previous monitor is the brightness seems high, even when set to 0. I went from a U2711 (set to 0 brightness) to the XB270HU. After looking at TFT reviews for both monitors, I'm thinking the "brightness" issue I'm seeing might actually be that the XB270HU has a higher contrast ratio. So, maybe it's more vivid colors looking like psuedo-brightness to me. I'll have to try messing with contrast a little tonight to see if that changes anything.
> 
> A couple other minor annoyances would be 1) the power LED being super bright and leaking behind all the OSD buttons, and 2) G-Sync doesn't work when using borderless windowed mode. Borderless windowed mode is nice to Alt+Tab to bring other windows to the front without minimizing the game.
> 
> Overall, I really like the monitor and higher refresh rates, it's definitely noticeable. I was skeptical whether or not I'd notice the higher refresh rates and I wanted to try 120+ Hz, but only if I didn't have to give up the colors of IPS screens. The XB270HU fit the bill and I jumped on it for $769 shipped.


I am running 25 brightness and it is still plenty bright. I only see minimal blb in the bottom right corner at loading screen black or games that have bad blacks almost no matter what display I have ever tried them on that is 27 inches ot greater. I will try 0 brightness when get home. Thanks for the suggestion









Also been running my system which I normally don't do nonstop to see if I can replicate the g sync vanishing issue after longer than 24 hours boot time some users are having with the panel. I will report my results and system parameters (suspect wake s3 power state) once I pass the 48 hour mark.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Sometimes they will "match" online retailers as well, but they add whatever shipping fees you'd pay from Amazon or Newegg.
> 
> They do anything they can to wiggle out of a price match.


I guess I've always gotten lucky. I returned a few 5960X that wouldn't OC well. I bunch of 4930K too.

Sure I pay tax, but I also get the product right away and can exchange ir return with fewer hassles than etailers. If I don't need to have an item now, I usually buy from newegg to avoid Tax fees.

If someone is selling something at below cost, it's best to just get it from them as most stores that price match will give you hell unless you're buying a ton of other stuff and are making money off that sale.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I guess I've always gotten lucky. I returned a few 5960X that wouldn't OC well. I bunch of 4930K too.
> 
> Sure I pay tax, but I also get the product right away and can exchange ir return with fewer hassles than etailers. If I don't need to have an item now, I usually buy from newegg to avoid Tax fees.
> 
> If someone is selling something at below cost, it's best to just get it from them as most stores that price match will give you hell unless you're buying a ton of other stuff and are making money off that sale.


I've never had trouble returning anything there, price matching is a whole other story.


----------



## traxtech

I wish the LED changed when g sync was on, haha.

Apart from that im loving the monitor, no dead pixels or imperfections. and only minor ips glow in the bottom right


----------



## l88bastar

Ill just leave this right here, debezzeled triple Acer 144hz predators......please note all pics are with ULMB 100 mode active....plenty bright and my gawd GTA V is amazing balls with this setup...rocking two titan Xs watercooled to power these monsters.

I call it TRIMAX


----------



## coolbho3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> The monitor I just received from Newegg is very good, but not perfect. Refer to the owners thread for the post and pictures. Really good in terms of IPS glow and BLB, but there's a chip in my coating or a very tiny dust hair trapped on the right edge of my screen. It covers a few pixels, vertically. It's the only imperfection but it's noticeable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Ill just leave this right here, debezzeled triple Acer 144hz predators......please note all pics are with ULMB 100 mode active....plenty bright and my gawd GTA V is amazing balls with this setup...rocking two titan Xs watercooled to power these monsters.
> 
> I call it TRIMAX


Here you are with three with my one not even being shipped yet









Any word from Acer on when the second batch is supposed to be going out? One person said an Acer CSR estimated the 17th earlier which would be amazing.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolbho3k*
> 
> Here you are with three with my one not even being shipped yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word from Acer on when the second batch is supposed to be going out? One person said an Acer CSR estimated the 17th earlier which would be amazing.


Yea cry me a river Shirley...well maybe next time there is a release of a hot item, you will sack up and F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 like the rest of us


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Also been running my system which I normally don't do nonstop to see if I can replicate the g sync vanishing issue after longer than 24 hours boot time some users are having with the panel. I will report my results and system parameters (suspect wake s3 power state) once I pass the 48 hour mark.


Happened to me again, once more at 1 day 12 hours. I normally dont leave my system on like this so it shouldn't be an issue for me, I am just doing stress testing of new hard drives right now so my PC has been on all day and nights. But it is odd that this happened to me now twice with the same uptime each time. I do not have my computer going to sleep at all. The only thing I have it do is shut off the monitor after 10 minutes of inactivity. I normally turn off my own monitor still though. Ill will verify this once again over this weekend by leaving my PC on once more.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolbho3k*
> 
> Here you are with three with my one not even being shipped yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word from Acer on when the second batch is supposed to be going out? One person said an Acer CSR estimated the 17th earlier which would be amazing.


That was me and they told me it again today


----------



## coolbho3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Yea cry me a river Shirley...well maybe next time there is a release of a hot item, you will sack up and F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 like the rest of us


I knew of this monitor but I didn't decide I needed this until like a few days ago when I got GTA 5


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolbho3k*
> 
> I knew of this monitor but I didn't decide I needed this until like a few days ago when I got GTA 5


GTA V will do that to a man....ugg the only game I have every QUADRUPLE dipped on. Xbox 360, PS3, PS4 and now PC....OMG the PC was so worth the wait


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Anyone know how to cancel an order on Acer?


----------



## traxtech

The IPS glow is pretty full on. Here is mine from straight on, left and then right.

Straight on.

http://imgur.com/X7HqyTb,ouhAFJF,bJQIn01#2

From the left (worst)

http://imgur.com/X7HqyTb,ouhAFJF,bJQIn01#0

From the right

http://imgur.com/X7HqyTb,ouhAFJF,bJQIn01#1

Thoughts?

Still a great monitor and you only really notice it on dark scenes in games or anything black really.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> The IPS glow is pretty full on. Here is mine from straight on, left and then right.
> 
> Straight on.
> 
> http://imgur.com/X7HqyTb,ouhAFJF,bJQIn01#2
> 
> From the left (worst)
> 
> http://imgur.com/X7HqyTb,ouhAFJF,bJQIn01#0
> 
> From the right
> 
> http://imgur.com/X7HqyTb,ouhAFJF,bJQIn01#1
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Still a great monitor and you only really notice it on dark scenes in games or anything black really.


Oof. Wow.


----------



## Badexample

Where these monitors are being put together? Jezus! sand, hair, dead pixels, chipped coating, bleeding, poor or no calibration, what else? If you charge almost a $1000.00 for a 27 IPS LCD screen. Get it right the first time. ACER or CANCER?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Where these monitors are being put together? Jezus! sand, hair, dead pixels, chipped coating, bleeding, poor or no calibration, what else? If you charge almost a $1000.00 for a 27 IPS LCD screen. Get it right the first time. ACER or CANCER?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hi iTs SlayeR*
> 
> Anyone know how to cancel an order on Acer?


You have to call them.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Ill just leave this right here, debezzeled triple Acer 144hz predators......please note all pics are with ULMB 100 mode active....plenty bright and my gawd GTA V is amazing balls with this setup...rocking two titan Xs watercooled to power these monsters.
> 
> I call it TRIMAX


That is sweet.


----------



## soulwrath

I wonder if i should cancel my acer... can i return it to them? In guessing no lol....


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> I wonder if i should cancel my acer... can i return it to them? In guessing no lol....


From acer store? Yea you can return it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I wish the LED changed when g sync was on, haha.
> 
> Apart from that im loving the monitor, no dead pixels or imperfections. and only minor ips glow in the bottom right


Same exact experience and I fully endorse the g sync indicator would make life a bit easier. The one thing besides the thin bezel I really liked about the Swift was it's indicator light.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Happened to me again, once more at 1 day 12 hours. I normally dont leave my system on like this so it shouldn't be an issue for me, I am just doing stress testing of new hard drives right now so my PC has been on all day and nights. But it is odd that this happened to me now twice with the same uptime each time. I do not have my computer going to sleep at all. The only thing I have it do is shut off the monitor after 10 minutes of inactivity. I normally turn off my own monitor still though. Ill will verify this once again over this weekend by leaving my PC on once more.


At 36 hours now and it's still working. Will report back again tonight.

Also I noticed both you and a person in the owners club thread having the same problem both are using SLI 980. I am using a single 780Ti. I wonder if SLI has something to do with it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> The IPS glow is pretty full on. Here is mine from straight on, left and then right.
> 
> Straight on.
> 
> http://imgur.com/X7HqyTb,ouhAFJF,bJQIn01#2
> 
> From the left (worst)
> 
> http://imgur.com/X7HqyTb,ouhAFJF,bJQIn01#0
> 
> From the right
> 
> http://imgur.com/X7HqyTb,ouhAFJF,bJQIn01#1
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Still a great monitor and you only really notice it on dark scenes in games or anything black really.


The stupid glow is why I returned mine.

I bought a Swift at MIcro Center, I can say built quality on mine is far superior than my XB270HU, the buttons, OSD, and stand feel and look better. Games look the same on both screens, I see a huge difference on 2D stuff like photos and web pages. Colors look way better on the predator.

Since games look the same on both monitors, I'm considering keeping the Swift instead of returning it once MC gets a shipment of Predators.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The stupid glow is why I returned mine.
> 
> I bought a Swift at MIcro Center, I can say built quality on mine is far superior than my XB270HU, the buttons, OSD, and stand feel and look better. Games look the same on both screens, I see a huge difference on 2D stuff like photos and web pages. Colors look way better on the predator.
> 
> Since games look the same on both monitors, I'm considering keeping the Swift instead of returning it once MC gets a shipment of Predators.


Games looked completely washed out to me on the swift.


----------



## Phaelynar

I wonder if Newegg will ship the backorders before May 6th.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Where these monitors are being put together? Jezus! sand, hair, dead pixels, chipped coating, bleeding, poor or no calibration, what else? If you charge almost a $1000.00 for a 27 IPS LCD screen. Get it right the first time. ACER or CANCER?


AU Optronics and Acer are both in Taiwan, I assume their manufacturing warehouses are also there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> At 36 hours now and it's still working. Will report back again tonight.
> 
> Also I noticed both you and a person in the owners club thread having the same problem both are using SLI 980. I am using a single 780Ti. I wonder if SLI has something to do with it.


Quite possibly. It does not necessarily seem to be monitor related, but more driver related on the GPU side of things.


----------



## traxtech

I'm going to return mine and try for another unit, buddy has one and doesn't have the issue i do.

This was what put me over the edge.. The Evil Within

I love my dark games and i couldn't deal with this.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Taiwanese and Acer are both in Taiwan, I assume their manufacturing warehouses are also there.
> Quite possibly. It does not necessarily seem to be monitor related, but more driver related on the GPU side of things.


Which concerns me because as soon as the 980 Hybrid comes available again I want to grab one. This display is killing my card temp. wise and I really don't want to custom loop this rig since I plan on making one hell of a Star Wars Mod at the end of the year with all new hardware. I have never done a custom water loop so for now it's AIO to cool my GPU while I learn more before the mod(will be my first one).


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*


LOL! gotcha!


----------



## HammerStrike

Not sure if this has already been pointed out, but MacMall is showing stock - I just ordered one.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> That is sweet.


Some of you guys setup are plain unreal! Really awesome!


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Which concerns me because as soon as the 980 Hybrid comes available again I want to grab one. This display is killing my card temp. wise and I really don't want to custom loop this rig since I plan on making one hell of a Star Wars Mod at the end of the year with all new hardware. I have never done a custom water loop so for now it's AIO to cool my GPU while I learn more before the mod(will be my first one).


Mod? This is coming November 17th...






That's all in engine...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The stupid glow is why I returned mine.
> 
> I bought a Swift at MIcro Center, I can say built quality on mine is far superior than my XB270HU, the buttons, OSD, and stand feel and look better. Games look the same on both screens, I see a huge difference on 2D stuff like photos and web pages. Colors look way better on the predator.
> 
> Since games look the same on both monitors, I'm considering keeping the Swift instead of returning it once MC gets a shipment of Predators.


How about the Matte layer? does it seem blurry in comparison the the Predator?


----------



## traxtech

It's blurry as hell compared to the Predator. I actually had trouble focusing on my old Swift sometimes and i have perfect vision, the extreme matte coating was just too intense.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> How about the Matte layer? does it seem blurry in comparison the the Predator?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> It's blurry as hell compared to the Predator. I actually had trouble focusing on my old Swift sometimes and i have perfect vision, the extreme matte coating was just too intense.


I didn't notice it, I'll check that out when I get home. I only notice an improvement in colors on 2D stuff, everything else seemed the same. The glow on my Predator was killing me, if this blur you guys are talking about is bad, I'll exchange it for sure. So far it seemed great.


----------



## anidamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerStrike*
> 
> Not sure if this has already been pointed out, but MacMall is showing stock - I just ordered one.


Just ordered one from them 10 minutes ago, thanks for the heads up. No sales tax in FL and free 2-day shipping with shoprunner so it worked out to be about the same price as the Acer Store even with the SeizeTheIdea promo code, just with faster shipping.

I spoke with their live chat a few minutes ago to make sure they actually had it in stock. The representative said they still had four units in their partner warehouse and that the item would ship on Monday (this was after I'd placed my order). Really hoping Monday doesn't roll around and I get hit with a backordered notification, but I guess we'll see.

Edit: Got a phone call from someone at MacMall for order verification and they were able to confirm that the item would ship after a 1-2 day delay since it was not in their main warehouse, but that it was not being drop shipped so it wouldn't take several weeks like some of the other stores.


----------



## insidius

Computer just showed up in a 90 pound crate. Wish me luck.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anidamo*
> 
> Just ordered one from them 10 minutes ago, thanks for the heads up. No sales tax in FL and free 2-day shipping with shoprunner so it worked out to be about the same price as the Acer Store even with the SeizeTheIdea promo code, just with faster shipping.
> 
> I spoke with their live chat a few minutes ago to make sure they actually had it in stock. The representative said they still had four units in their partner warehouse and that the item would ship on Monday (this was after I'd placed my order). Really hoping Monday doesn't roll around and I get hit with a backordered notification, but I guess we'll see.
> 
> Edit: Got a phone call from someone at MacMall for order verification and they were able to confirm that the item would ship after a 1-2 day delay since it was not in their main warehouse, but that it was not being drop shipped so it should ship quickly.


Thank you thank you thank you!
Gaming is so depressing without this monitor. I got free google protection up to $1000 too.
Oh by the way are returns easy to do and do they give you shipping labels like acer or amazon in case the monitor is defective?


----------



## anidamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!
> Gaming is so depressing without this monitor. I got free google protection up to $1000 too.
> Oh by the way are returns easy to do and do they give you shipping labels like acer or amazon in case the monitor is defective?


I haven't used MacMall in the past, so I don't know how good they are about RMAs, though they do seem to have good reviews. However if you use Shoprunner then you don't have to pay return shipping. I've had a free Shoprunner subscription for some three years now that I initally used for Newegg until they introduced Premier, Shoprunner just keeps renewing it for me for free every year whenever I go to cancel it. Might be able to find a free trial for them somewhere, they give them out like candy.


----------



## velocd

I just live chatted MacMall to find out inventory. (although my live chat window suddenly closed so I feel bad for hanging up abruptly)

They told me they won't have stock until the 29th.

I was trying to find out their dead pixel / monitor imperfections return policy but my live chat window closed suddenly. (sorry Sales person!)

Does anyone know what MacMall's policy is for the aforementioned? I'm super picky, I won't accept anything but perfect for a $800 monitor. This is why I'm tempted to just wait for Amazon, since they return nigh anything. They were the only ones accepting returns on 970s no questions asked.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> That is sweet.


I just blew a load....


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I'm going to return mine and try for another unit, buddy has one and doesn't have the issue i do.
> 
> This was what put me over the edge.. The Evil Within
> 
> I love my dark games and i couldn't deal with this.


I just finished the Assignment DLC for that game three nights ago on my Acer. I have no where near that much glow. I've a little in the lower right like most report but what it does have, it's little enough that I stopped noticing. So yeah, if that's an accurate representation of your glow....that's severe.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Mod? This is coming November 17th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all in engine...


I meant I am making a mod rig Star Wars Theme. White with blue accenting.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Ill just leave this right here, debezzeled triple Acer 144hz predators......please note all pics are with ULMB 100 mode active....plenty bright and my gawd GTA V is amazing balls with this setup...rocking two titan Xs watercooled to power these monsters.
> 
> I call it TRIMAX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


DUDE WOW THAT LOOKS FABULOUS. Now I REALLY can't wait for mine, dang, I hope they ship it fast..estimate is 20.4. but but but.. I hope I get it soemday next week at least....Those COLORS. and VIEWING ANGLES. and the PANEL. That is the good side of IPS. That. I got it on a few tablets and it just blows my mind how well it displays them - and this AHVA panel is so much better than those I already got on the tablets so I can't imagine what it'll be like!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I love my dark games and i couldn't deal with this.]


Gosh. That looks horrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Computer just showed up in a 90 pound crate. Wish me luck.


Keep us updated, I'd really love to see pics of your new setup when it's working! And maybe some 3DMark tests?! DD


----------



## caenlen

Anyone know if we are ever getting OLED monitors?


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammerStrike*
> 
> Not sure if this has already been pointed out, but MacMall is showing stock - I just ordered one.


+1 Thanks for the heads up. I ordered when I saw this yesterday. Just got shipping notification today.


----------



## sgs2008

Man the amount of faulty monitors in this thread scares me. Getting mine on monday in Australia hoping for the best.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Man the amount of faulty monitors in this thread scares me. Getting mine on monday in Australia hoping for the best.


people with good monitors stop posting.


----------



## coolbho3k

Acer didn't ship yesterday







Hopefully they'll ship soon.


----------



## Gryz

It looks like new monitors have arrived in the Netherlands. A 2nd webshop (4launch) is now selling. The 1st webshop (coolblue) that sold them 2 weeks ago says it will have em on monday. The 2nd webshop says their supplier has 3 monitors in stock, takes 1-5 days to arrive at the customer. I just ordered one. Let's hope they aren't refurbished or rejected monitors from the first batch.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> people with good monitors stop posting.


I still post....I can relate after the Swift disasters. I passed 48 hours had the display manually powered off from 38 hours uptime to about 41 and change. Powered it on and I cannot replicate the G Sync dropout. At least not with 60hz desktop, a single 780 Ti running just the 347.25 driver and physx. No GeForce Software, Audio, or HDMI stuff.

MY panel is find in regards to IPS glow for a 27 inch panel at 25 brightness. I have owned worse of the same size and reso. No dead pixels. Colors(out of the box settings) are not the best of all IPS I have used but they are much better than TN. I also haven't tweaked the colors yet so that could not be true.

That said though I do agree people without issues are probably enjoying the display....I am just finishing a tough semester so I haven't had time to game much just run tests. They are much easier to do than game without taking my full attention or hours out of my day.


----------



## Phaelynar

Hopefully Newegg gets stock this week instead of in 3 weeks.


----------



## Dorito Bandit

If anyone is interested, Newegg is currently selling the 4K version for $599.99 (when using the promo code *EMCARKW22*).


----------



## prolifik

Liking my setup, just need a longer cord so I can hide it behind the stand








Seems to be a very nice monitor for photo editing...I took the photo on the screen in Vegas. And of course I love it for gaming.


----------



## insidius

I'm up and running. My XB270HU from Tiger Direct looks great, no dead pixels that I can see, back light bleed is noticeable (even with brightness turned down to <20), but not that bad,and it's confined to the lower right corner like a lot of folks' is.

I'm keeping it.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> I'm up and running. My XB270HU from Tiger Direct looks great, no dead pixels that I can see, back light bleed is noticeable (even with brightness turned down to <20), but not that bad,and it's confined to the lower right corner like a lot of folks' is.
> 
> I'm keeping it.


Congrats man, that's good to hear. No dead pixels or dust trapped in panel is what I'm aiming for. I think I'm just going to wait a couple weeks before returning mine. Hopefully they'll have enough stock to meet the demand.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Congrats man, that's good to hear. No dead pixels or dust trapped in panel is what I'm aiming for. I think I'm just going to wait a couple weeks before returning mine. Hopefully they'll have enough stock to meet the demand.


Well, I do have some kind of barely noticeable 'anomaly' that appears to be inside the screen. It's like a horizontal smear, but you can only see it on a dark screen and only if you're purposefully looking for it, from the bottom of the viewing plane. It's not significant.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Anyone know if we are ever getting OLED monitors?


They have to solve the burn in issue first and foremost. Nobody wants a web browser permanently burned into their expensive monitor. Even with the progress made there is still an issue. Then they have to solve the decay rate issue of the subpixels.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> Well, I do have some kind of barely noticeable 'anomaly' that appears to be inside the screen. It's like a horizontal smear, but you can only see it on a dark screen and only if you're purposefully looking for it, from the bottom of the viewing plane. It's not significant.


Interesting. I can't imagine what that looks like. It's not a smear on the AG coating is it? I'm sure it's more minor than what I have.

Still, I can't believe the amount of hassle I'm going to endure over a stupid dust speck stuck within my panel. It's nuts a little dust hair can ruin an $800 monitor. They should've put these together more carefully.


----------



## deathell

Did anyone try nvidia 3D vision on this monitor? Is it working?

Newegg's product page says it is 3D vision ready, but some older reviews like TFTcentral's says it does not support 3D vision. I want to hear whether it really support 3D vision or not from end users


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathell*
> 
> Did anyone try nvidia 3D vision on this monitor? Is it working?
> 
> Newegg's product page says it is 3D vision ready, but some older reviews like TFTcentral's says it does not support 3D vision. I want to hear whether it really support 3D vision or not from end users


There is no 3d support for this monitor


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> They have to solve the burn in issue first and foremost. Nobody wants a web browser permanently burned into their expensive monitor. Even with the progress made there is still an issue. Then they have to solve the decay rate issue of the subpixels.


I actually work on this technology in my research lab, don't expect any to market until at the earliest 2020. Feel free to ask questions about it, I'd love to answer and talk about the tech and challenges!


----------



## EniGma1987

Hey Thoth420, the monitor did it again with losing all GSync and ULMB functionality. Looks like it is easy to reproduce so it is a proper bug. I am going to report it to Nvidia now since I had it happen 3 times and this 3rd time I was following specific steps. It does seem to be related to our 980 SLI's, but Ill let Nvidia investigate whether it is a specific SLI issue or a Maxwell SLI issue, or something in the driver itself. Either way, it fortunately is not a terrible inconvenience to me since now I am done testing my hard drives and I will begin turning my computer off like normal when I am done using it. Thank you for helping test the issue on your system.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prolifik*
> 
> Liking my setup, just need a longer cord so I can hide it behind the stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a very nice monitor for photo editing...I took the photo on the screen in Vegas. And of course I love it for gaming.


You need to upgrade that fios gateway, that sucker is a dinosaur.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> people with good monitors stop posting.


Pretty much this.

Not to mention there is 240~ pages in this topic now.. So it hides the good monitor posts.

Mines pretty much as perfect as it can be, Bleed is so small that its only noticable in a pitch black room with a pure black image (And still barely then)


----------



## fjaeger

What the hell is going on at Amazon? I've had an order placed with them since April 7th. It was on backorder, and hasn't shipped yet, understandably, but why did they take down the product page?


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> What the hell is going on at Amazon? I've had an order placed with them since April 7th. It was on backorder, and hasn't shipped yet, understandably, but why did they take down the product page?


That's everywhere. So many orders that ge next batch is selling out. Should be coming in early may. I aced my order with new egg two weeks ago probably won't see it till mid may. I just hope I get a good one and it's what I'm hoping it is or it will be a big disappointed. One thing to pay 800 another thing to wait 1 month for a damage goods. Fingers crossed.


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Pretty much this.
> 
> Not to mention there is 240~ pages in this topic now.. So it hides the good monitor posts.
> 
> Mines pretty much as perfect as it can be, Bleed is so small that its only noticable in a pitch black room with a pure black image (And still barely then)


You got lucky


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> You got lucky


Yes he did. Mine had 11 dead pixels, yet minimum back light bleeding. they don't personally bother me cause they are so tiny and i sit about 30" from my monitor. But the fact that i KNOW they are there and the monitor inst perfect makes me want to to return it and get the quality that should come with the purchase of an $800 monitor.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> You got lucky


As with any display. More get "lucky" then don't. Typically the lucky ones aren't posting about it much because there's not a whole lot to tell. "I got a good monitor" is about all you can say.


----------



## hyperdallas

itrs in stock at the acer website, what is their return policy, and any restocking fee? i think they dont cover shiping charges? Howmuch is it to ship it back to them if you get a **** monitor?


----------



## yousif666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperdallas*
> 
> itrs in stock at the acer website, what is their return policy, and any restocking fee? i think they dont cover shiping charges? Howmuch is it to ship it back to them if you get a **** monitor?


"Due to popular demand and limited quantity, the XB270HU BPRZ WQHD Monitor with NVIDIA G-SYNC is currently out of stock. We are expecting to receive new inventory by the end of April. You will be able to place orders now. All backorders will be shipped as soon as inventory is received. "

i wanted to order just like you until i noticed this message in the page.


----------



## hyperdallas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yousif666*
> 
> "Due to popular demand and limited quantity, the XB270HU BPRZ WQHD Monitor with NVIDIA G-SYNC is currently out of stock. We are expecting to receive new inventory by the end of April. You will be able to place orders now. All backorders will be shipped as soon as inventory is received. "
> 
> i wanted to order just like you until i noticed this message in the page.


XB270HU BPRZ WQHD with NVIDIA G-SYNC
remove Remove from shopping cart
Qty update
Availability: In Stock

still shows in stock for my cart


----------



## blau808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> What the hell is going on at Amazon? I've had an order placed with them since April 7th. It was on backorder, and hasn't shipped yet, understandably, but why did they take down the product page?


Product page is back now, but still says out of stock.


----------



## blau808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorito Bandit*
> 
> If anyone is interested, Newegg is currently selling the 4K version for $599.99 (when using the promo code *EMCARKW22*).


not IPS tho


----------



## hyperdallas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> not IPS tho


hope i get a perferct one, when i ordered it from my cart still showed in stock so i'll rip them a new one if it was lieing.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> I'm up and running. My XB270HU from Tiger Direct looks great, no dead pixels that I can see, back light bleed is noticeable (even with brightness turned down to <20), but not that bad,and it's confined to the lower right corner like a lot of folks' is.
> 
> I'm keeping it.











Same experience with mine which I got from Acer US direct. Cheers glad you like the panel as much as I do!

Also I love the Avatar!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Interesting. I can't imagine what that looks like. It's not a smear on the AG coating is it? I'm sure it's more minor than what I have.
> 
> Still, I can't believe the amount of hassle I'm going to endure over a stupid dust speck stuck within my panel. It's nuts a little dust hair can ruin an $800 monitor. They should've put these together more carefully.


I saw the pictures you sent and I would send mine back too if it suffered that. I feel like I got really lucky I have looked so hard to find any kind of issue with mine but there are none. I am very critical too...tried a ton of displays in the past year (approx 12).


----------



## hyperdallas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same experience with mine which I got from Acer US direct. Cheers glad you like the panel as much as I do!
> 
> Also I love the Avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the pictures you sent and I would send mine back too if it suffered that. I feel like I got really lucky I have looked so hard to find any kind of issue with mine but there are none. I am very critical too...tried a ton of displays in the past year (approx 12).


when you say acer direct, you mean digital river from acer website?


----------



## Oncoguitar

Hmph, weird. I originally had 11 dead/ stuck pixels. Now I cannot find ANY. And the backlight bleed that was in the corner at first is now gone. I think its a miracle, RMA cancelled.

I can't decide if I have simply won the God's favor, or if my eyes have just gotten worse in like 5 days -_O


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> Hmph, weird. I originally had 11 dead/ stuck pixels. Now I cannot find ANY. And the backlight bleed that was in the corner at first is now gone. I think its a miracle, RMA cancelled.
> 
> I can't decide if I have simply won the God's favor, or if my eyes have just gotten worse in like 5 days -_O


Have you changed your behavior in any way in the last few days? Sacrificed a goat, or promised your first born to a small wizened man whose name you do not know?

Glad to hear you won the lottery, even if it was delayed a little&#8230;


----------



## insidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Have you changed your behavior in any way in the last few days? Sacrificed a goat, or promised your first born to a small wizened man whose name you do not know?
> 
> Glad to hear you won the lottery, even if it was delayed a little&#8230;


Yeah, say what you did so everyone else can try it!


----------



## SideWays408

I just pre ordered one. Got it for 748$. Hopefully i got in line cause there is 66 stock coming in but they were already on number 54 when i pre ordered.


----------



## SideWays408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just pre-ordered for $748. Can't beat that.
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.hb0aa.001-27in-widescreen-lcd-2560x1440/acer_umhb0aa001.html


I put in a order aswell thanks. Hopefully i made it in time as there was already 54 orders placed out of 66. I live in california and there is a warehouse there so i decided to take the chance.

How is shopblt with defects and what not?? Are they good with replacements if there is dead pixels and light bleeding and stuff??


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

So how does Newegg handle returns for defective monitors? If it comes with dead pixels and bad backlight bleeding, do they accept returns/exchanges free of charge?


----------



## SideWays408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hi iTs SlayeR*
> 
> So how does Newegg handle returns for defective monitors? If it comes with dead pixels and bad backlight bleeding, do they accept returns/exchanges free of charge?


Are you making fun of me


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just pre-ordered for $748. Can't beat that.
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.hb0aa.001-27in-widescreen-lcd-2560x1440/acer_umhb0aa001.html


Thanks for the link. I sent email to Amazon for price match.


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SideWays408*
> 
> Are you making fun of me


Lol nope. I just saw your post after posting mine. Serious question on my end as well. Read that people were signing up for Premier to avoid restocking fee. Was wondering how they handle monitors if they come with dead pixels or terrible back light bleeding.


----------



## Oncoguitar

No, it was serendipity! I went on a date the night before, so maybe it was an excellent date or something that curried me favor with the monitor deities.


----------



## ricindem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> As with any display. More get "lucky" then don't. Typically the lucky ones aren't posting about it much because there's not a whole lot to tell. "I got a good monitor" is about all you can say.


yeah this is me i dont really have much to update its still working good

i dont use the ulmb as much as i thought i would the gsync is really nice


----------



## sgs2008

Got mien today some moderate lower right back light bleed but I think ill keep it. Also I seriously underestimated the difference 144hz and gysnc make god damn lol so good


----------



## insidius

How do you know if gsync is enabled?


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidius*
> 
> How do you know if gsync is enabled?


It iwll say in the nvidia control panel


----------



## SideWays408

Lol gotcha.

Yeah man i really hope if i do get a crappy one that Shopblt is good with sending me a replacement.


----------



## blau808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I sent email to Amazon for price match.


let us know if that works


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> let us know if that works


It did. You get typical template reply about how they are not supposed to do that but will make an exception, it always works.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperdallas*
> 
> when you say acer direct, you mean digital river from acer website?


I just mean that I ordered it from Acer US directly. I got my order in on release day and newegg etc. did not have any stock. So basically I ordered it here:
http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300

It was well packaged and even though it went into backorder I still received it a day before they told me it would arrive. It was easy to contact them unlike ASUS.
I do have Newegg Premiere so free return shipping and no restock fee would have been better had I ended up with a bad panel. That said they would have shipped the monitor in it's original box so it would have probably ended up damaged. Also if the first batch had some bad eggs.....if I were Acer or anyone really I would send those to other distributors not sell them direct. That said I have seen posts from people that got theirs from Acer and it still had issues.

I went through 3 Swifts, first two from Newegg (0 loss) and 1 through Amazon (loss on shipping both ways). All 3 were varying degrees of terrible.


----------



## blau808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> It did. You get typical template reply about how they are not supposed to do that but will make an exception, it always works.


What exactly did you say and what reasoning did you pick? Because they just denied me


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> What exactly did you say and what reasoning did you pick? Because they just denied me


Yep I was on chat with them and they said they couldn't price match on the monitor.

Trying again via email









EDIT: got the price match - works better via email...

here's my wording -

Hi,

I ordered the Acer XB270HU ($799) - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UPVXDA8/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=

Shopblt is selling the same monitor for $50 less than Amazon. http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.hb0aa.001-27in-widescreen-lcd-2560x1440/acer_umhb0aa001.html

I haven't received my monitor yet, but I feel I paid too much for the same product, is it possible to match the price and offer a $50 partial refund?

Regards,

If it helps any further - the guy who emailed back was called Roshan S.


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> What exactly did you say and what reasoning did you pick? Because they just denied me


Nothing special, just asked to price match. I guess depends on person handling the case.


----------



## TheChris2233

Amazon LLC order showing a delivery date of 4/30. (Here's hoping). They refused price match on email for me. Just FYI


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Amazon LLC order showing a delivery date of 4/30. (Here's hoping). They refused price match on email for me. Just FYI


Did they tell you this when you chatted with them or was the order updated where you can go view it under your account?

Also when did you order it originally?


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Did they tell you this when you chatted with them or was the order updated where you can go view it under your account?
> 
> Also when did you order it originally?


I received email update this morning and the date shows on order page. I ordered April 7th.

I chatted yesterday and they had no idea.


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> I received email update this morning and the date shows on order page. I ordered April 7th.


Ohh Noes. I ordered the same day and have not received the same.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Ohh Noes. I ordered the same day and have not received the same.


Yea, to be fair I think it may just be a typo and they just mean my titan x. This is what I see on the web page but there's no date on the mobile app.


----------



## chadamir

I just got a shipping notice from Newegg


----------



## emsj86

Newegg shipping yea buddy


----------



## aaronjb

Shipped from the 'egg here as well.


----------



## emsj86

Just got all my parts for water cooling my second 780 today as well. Good timing newegg.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Shipped from the 'egg here as well.


Oh, sorry, "Packaging". Glad that my premium status grants me "rush processing!"


----------



## iluvkfc

Still no news from NCIX (Canada) a week and a half after placing order! Anyone else order from them and is in the same situation?


----------



## krel

I had a backorder in to newegg for two, looks like one is shipping.


----------



## pompss

sorry double post


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I had a backorder in to newegg for two, looks like one is shipping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Oh, sorry, "Packaging". Glad that my premium status grants me "rush processing!"


Mine too its been Packaging


----------



## krel

now both shipping, good.


----------



## pompss

Good for you








Mine still packaging.


----------



## pompss

to who have the monitor already how is it ? its worth the $799??


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine still packaging.


well technically packaging - I was using the term shipping somewhat loosely, not in the strict newegg sense of the word.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> to who have the monitor already how is it ? its worth the $799??


easily yes. although i imagine this would depend on a person's ability to pay $799. i don't think i can go back to 60hz let alone not having gsync. i will have to wait until 144hz is possible on 4k before i move to 4k now.


----------



## Diable

Typical, mine arrived from Italy this morning and this is the bleed at 25 brightness! (Screenshot of a video)
Add to this 3 dead pixels including one in the middle and we have ourselves an RMA to do.
It seems no more are available in Europe for a while, but I have a month to send this monstrosity back so if I'm lucky I'll get another just as I'm returning it

Edit: This was ordered from Amazon.de to the UK


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> to who have the monitor already how is it ? its worth the $799??


That depends entirely on how much money you tend to have and put into your computers. For me, yes it is worth it. I love my monitor.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> to who have the monitor already how is it ? its worth the $799??


Best place to ask is the official owners club: http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> easily yes. although i imagine this would depend on a person's ability to pay $799. i don't think i can go back to 60hz let alone not having gsync. i will have to wait until 144hz is possible on 4k before i move to 4k now.


I can't pay $799 easy at all, I have to really save up (and sell some things)- but despite the steep costs, the monitor was worth it. If you spend most of your spare time on the PC like I do, it's certainly worth it (because I'm definitely going to get a LOT of use out of it)


----------



## Strider49

You still can't get hold of this monitor in Europe, as far as I know. It's a shame it's taking so long for the second batch to drop. :/


----------



## Phaelynar

Payment charged at newegg for me. Woot.


----------



## Vipu

Still waiting for EU + better qualitycontrol, not really interested of sending tons of monitors around if im paying over 800€.


----------



## Oncoguitar

To get rid of the glossy bezel, I used electric tape. If anyone would like to see the result I will post a picture, I think the result looks quite nice, just have to take your time and be really good with a box cutter.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I can't pay $799 easy at all, I have to really save up (and sell some things)- but despite the steep costs, the monitor was worth it. If you spend most of your spare time on the PC like I do, it's certainly worth it (because I'm definitely going to get a LOT of use out of it)


Same situation for me and I say it was worth it. If you can spend 800 or more on GPU (s) then this should be a no brainer.


----------



## hyperdallas

http://www.pcconnection.com/product/acer-27-xb270hu-bprz-wqhd-ips-led-lcd-monitor-black/um.hb0aa.001/18952114?cac=Result

think its in stock, but there return policy seems sketchy


----------



## chadamir

Still hasn't shipped. Stuck in packaging. Damn ?


----------



## coolbho3k

Anyone else's ship direct from Acer? Hope Acer Store gets them in soon


----------



## blau808

Amazon says May 12th to May 28th for me now, I ordered on April 7th


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> Still hasn't shipped. Stuck in packaging. Damn ?


Same here. Still in "packaging".


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Same here. Still in "packaging".


Same, but probably means it will ship today.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Still waiting for EU + better qualitycontrol, not really interested of sending tons of monitors around if im paying over 800€.


Meh.. I guess I'll cancel my order, or dunno, they've been pushing it back every week - ordered a month a go and I was told I should get it within 2 weeks. Then a week more. One more. Now it's 8th of May, probably, that they say they'll get them - seems Europe is done with these monitors, all gone







It seems that about 30-40% of these monitors have one or more faults.. I bet it'll be postponed even further, so what do you think, should I cancel the order and buy it when they have more stock and hopefully better QC?


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Meh.. I guess I'll cancel my order, or dunno, they've been pushing it back every week - ordered a month a go and I was told I should get it within 2 weeks. Then a week more. One more. Now it's 8th of May, probably, that they say they'll get them - seems Europe is done with these monitors, all gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that about 30-40% of these monitors have one or more faults.. I bet it'll be postponed even further, so what do you think, should I cancel the order and buy it when they have more stock and hopefully better QC?


Dunno depends where you live I guess, like if you live close to that store where you order it that you can go there yourself maybe to replace it I would, sending it in post and other stuff I would wait myself.
I live not close to big cities so I want to have higher % to get it working first try.

Jimms? Im not sure how their return policy works with screens but I guess sending it back doesnt cost anything so dunno.
I have not ordered it yet, want to know more if they up their quality control later.
If they dont then I guess I have to buy and gamble since its still best monitor around.


----------



## HBizzle

Where is it showing that for you?


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> Amazon says May 12th to May 28th for me now, I ordered on April 7th


Where is it showing that for you?

My original email from them says May 11th - 25th.


----------



## anidamo

Hmm, the order from MacMall I made last week now shows as shipped on their website and Out for Delivery on shoprunner.com even though on Monday they called to tell me it was backordered and they wouldn't receive more until the end of the month. Curiously, shoprunner.com doesn't actually provide me with any sort of tracking number.

Not really sure what to believe anymore, guess I'll know when I get home later today. The suspense is killing me...

I will try to report back on bleed/glow amounts and dead pixels since it's hard to know if these displays actually have bad QC or people who get perfect ones are simply not posting.


----------



## Bradeno

Looks like I'll be waiting for a couple months or so for this to become locally available. I've been checking the Memory Express New Arrivals for this daily, but if people who ordered 3 weeks ago are stuck waiting until late May, I'm giving up my optimism.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anidamo*
> 
> Hmm, the order from MacMall I made last week now shows as shipped on their website and Out for Delivery on shoprunner.com even though on Monday they called to tell me it was backordered and they wouldn't receive more until the end of the month. Curiously, shoprunner.com doesn't actually provide me with any sort of tracking number.
> 
> Not really sure what to believe anymore, guess I'll know when I get home later today. The suspense is killing me...
> 
> I will try to report back on bleed/glow amounts and dead pixels since it's hard to know if these displays actually have bad QC or people who get perfect ones are simply not posting.


My order from MacMall last week was delivered today.







Going to be a while before I am home from work to check it out though.


----------



## aaronjb

We need to check on the health of the NewEgg employee who's been packaging my display for 20+ hours, especially since they appear to be just slapping labels on the Acer boxes and shipping them.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> We need to check on the health of the NewEgg employee who's been packaging my display for 20+ hours, especially since they appear to be just slapping labels on the Acer boxes and shipping them.


I think that guy has mine too.

I opened a chat thing to ask them about it and was told it would ship today. If it's shipping from their NJ warehouse, I should have it tomorrow then.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I think that guy has mine too.
> 
> I opened a chat thing to ask them about it and was told it would ship today. If it's shipping from their NJ warehouse, I should have it tomorrow then.


Ditto; I'm in the Northeast, and have actually received a NewEgg package shipped overnight on the _same day_ that it left NJ.


----------



## blau808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Where is it showing that for you?
> 
> My original email from them says May 11th - 25th.


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*


Mine doesn't show that on the order page. Contacting support. Womp.

Amazon customer support did not have a delivery date and suggested I go somewhere else to get it if I can get it sooner. Wow.


----------



## Green345

I cancelled an Amazon reorder and Acer order when I saw MacMall had them in stock on Monday. Looks like mine should be here today! Hopefully I get lucky this go - unlike last time!

By the way, it looks like MacMall will ship in 7 days if you order now. Might want to call or chat with them to double check that, but worth a shot for you guys with estimated delivery in late May.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnwinger*
> 
> Figured I would give this a try, since my thread didn't get any replies:
> 
> Need some help here - can anyone tell me how to connect a PS4 to this monitor? Right now i'm stuck playing Bloodborne in 1680x1050 without bars. it's gross.
> 
> I purchased this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ENH915G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> but that didn't work - no signal. Looks like it is for displayport signals only.
> 
> I tried to turn off HDCP int he PS4 settings, no luck.
> 
> Is this even possible? Is there a different adapter that converts HDMI singal -> Displayport monitor? Why the hell didn't this monitor just come with an HDMI port.


As the above person said, HDMI doesn't support the gsync module. If you wanted a monitor that can hook up to a PS4 AND have gsync, the Benq XL2420G or (if it even exists) the XL2720G, which may have been canceled.

The funny thing is, when this exact Acer was first announced, it was supposed to come with DVI and hdmi ports.
You see this site?

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-g-sync-worlds-first-144hz-ips-monitor-unveiled

" On the side there's the required DisplayPort 1.2 output for G-SYNC, plus HDMI and DVI outputs for game consoles and other devices, as well as audio out and two USB 3.0 ports for accessories or storage."

That picture looks nothing like the final item.
It's funny how the NVidia website still has a model showing with HDMI and DVI.
who knows what happened...

And as far as the Benq XL2420G, the HDMI and DVI ports are only usable in classic "Z" mode on it (there's a toggle).


----------



## iluvkfc

Received shipment notice from NCIX Canada, finally! Was ready to call them. However, it has been 1 hour and tracking only shows label for now, do you think they actually have stock or are just trolling me with the label so I cannot cancel the order. I think it happened to some people before.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Received shipment notice from NCIX Canada, finally! Was ready to call them. However, it has been 1 hour and tracking only shows label for now, do you think they actually have stock or are just trolling me with the label so I cannot cancel the order. I think it happened to some people before.


Nevermind! It will arrive tomorrow according to UPS!


----------



## Joneszilla

Received mine from MacMall today. Only had an hour or so to tinker with it. I don't see any dead pixels and IPS glow is very minimal, looks like I got a very good panel. Feeling lucky so far.. Played a bit of GTA V and loved it. Need to calibrate as I don't like the colors out of the box. I am so used to my glossy QNIX that the light AG coating on the Acer is a little disappointing but its very light and not a dealbreaker for me. Stand is decent IMO and easy to tilt and move up and down.


----------



## Neb9

Just got this monitor. Upgraded from a 1080p 144hz TN. The colors of the xb270hu are amazing vs my old TN and 1440p is much better than 1080p. But can someone explain why so many people think gsync is amazing? The only thing I have noticed with it is no ghosting but that's it?


----------



## vladz

^^^

I like gsync not because it play smooth on lower frames per second(fps) i like it because its smooth on higher fps and it work like a vsync but less or no input lag so it will benefit on multiplayer ex. Bf4. No need to lock the fps and vsync on have big impact on fps...


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> I like gsync not because it play smooth on lower frames per second(fps) i like it because its smooth on higher fps and it work like a vsync but less or no input lag so it will benefit on multiplayer ex. Bf4. No need to lock the fps and vsync on have big impact on fps...


I tried it at lower FPS by putting the resolution scale to 200% and putting on 4x MFAA with everything else on ultra, I cant tell any difference between gsync on vs off (no vsync)?

Screen tearing is a problem I have never had with 144hz monitors.


----------



## Vipu

Sorry for bit offtopic but I got Colormunki Smile yesterday and I have been trying to calibrate my 2 monitors now with dispcalgui.
It just doesnt make them look same...

Yeah 1 is TN and 1 is IPS but after calibrating both if I put same picture on both screens TN shows whites tiny bit reddish and IPS shows whites tiny bit greenish...
How do I fix that? I thought calibrating should do its job so I dont have to fiddle manually again.


----------



## Waro

Did anyone debezel this monitor?


----------



## Phaelynar

Monitor is still packaging at newegg. Stupid thing better ship today so I have it for this weekend.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Monitor is still packaging at newegg. Stupid thing better ship today so I have it for this weekend.


Same here. I think they dun goofed. Once I'm charged - which I was two days ago - I expect the product to ship.


----------



## Phaelynar

I just called Newegg premiers line and asked them if the guy packaging the monitor is dead or if he needs medical attention.

Then they said my order # isn't their order number...which was wrong after she typed it in.

Edit: They have no idea what is going on. The monitors are shipping from the vendors warehouse. Basically if you are in a packaging phase like I am, you have to call to see if:

A: The monitor even exists (basically they charged more people than monitors exist)
B: The vendor shipped the order and the tracking information was not provided to Newegg
C: Have them check on the status of the monitor
D: Keep your money and the order open until it ships.
E: Cancel your order and get placed all the way in the back of the pre-order line if you still want one.

This is the worst CS I've ever seen. I pulled a Seinfeld car reservation, and told them they know how to take the backorder, but not how to hold the backorder once it's ready.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I just called Newegg premiers line and asked them if the guy packaging the monitor is dead or if he needs medical attention.
> 
> Then they said my order # isn't their order number...which was wrong after she typed it in.
> 
> Now she's saying they are cancelling the order because the product does not exist. Looks like anyone in the packaging phase is now getting relegated back to the end of the line again.


Bummer. I should have held on to my other orders at PCMall and Amazon.

Edit: I just called the premier line and was told that my item will indeed ship today and I should receive confirmation later this morning.


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Mine doesn't show that on the order page. Contacting support. Womp.
> 
> Amazon customer support did not have a delivery date and suggested I go somewhere else to get it if I can get it sooner. Wow.


Today the order tracking device on Amazon changed. Wondering if they got some in finally?


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I just called Newegg premiers line and asked them if the guy packaging the monitor is dead or if he needs medical attention.
> 
> Then they said my order # isn't their order number...which was wrong after she typed it in.
> 
> Edit: They have no idea what is going on. The monitors are shipping from the vendors warehouse. Basically if you are in a packaging phase like I am, you have to call to see if:
> 
> A: The monitor even exists (basically they charged more people than monitors exist)
> B: The vendor shipped the order and the tracking information was not provided to Newegg
> C: Have them check on the status of the monitor
> D: Keep your money and the order open until it ships.
> E: Cancel your order and get placed all the way in the back of the pre-order line if you still want one.
> 
> This is the worst CS I've ever seen. I pulled a Seinfeld car reservation, and told them they know how to take the backorder, but not how to hold the backorder once it's ready.


I got a tracking number, but they are not sure if it got shipped. I should get an email within 24 hours, they said.


----------



## Phaelynar

How the hell are they giving 3 different responses to 3 different people?

Maybe they hate me.

Edit: I spoke to a Supervisor and she could not give me a straight answer.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> How the hell are they giving 3 different responses to 3 different people?
> 
> Maybe they hate me.
> 
> Edit: I spoke to a Supervisor and she could not give me a straight answer.


I don't know how their call center is setup or what staffing levels are, but they're getting enough calls on this today to know immediately what we're talking about. In my case, the CSR said, "Oh, _that_ monitor," as if they'd been talking internally about calls related to these orders.


----------



## chadamir

Did you guys also get tracking numbers?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> Did you guys also get tracking numbers?


No. Mine has been "packaging" since Tuesday. If I had a tracking # I wouldn't be annoyed.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> No. Mine has been "packaging" since Tuesday. If I had a tracking # I wouldn't be annoyed.


I got my tracking number yesterday, but no tracking update has been made =/


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> Did you guys also get tracking numbers?


No tracking number here.


----------



## chadamir

I bet newegg is getting it shipped directly from ACER. Acer got stock in last Friday, but they still have not shipped my order, either.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> I bet newegg is getting it shipped directly from ACER. Acer got stock in last Friday, but they still have not shipped my order, either.


They are. The Supervisor told me it's not shipping out of Newegg's warehouse but the vendors warehouse. 99.9% of products I buy from Newegg ship to me out of their NJ location, and it was confirmed that these are not there.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I tried it at lower FPS by putting the resolution scale to 200% and putting on 4x MFAA with everything else on ultra, I cant tell any difference between gsync on vs off (no vsync)?
> 
> Screen tearing is a problem I have never had with 144hz monitors.


At 1440, you may not always run 144hz, screen tearing will happen on GTA 5 when frames dip into the 80s.

V sync adds input lag and only helps if you're getting more than 144fps on a 144hz. It also adds micro stuttering. GSync solves tearing without the added lag or micro stuttering.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> They are. The Supervisor told me it's not shipping out of Newegg's warehouse but the vendors warehouse. 99.9% of products I buy from Newegg ship to me out of their NJ location, and it was confirmed that these are not there.


Thanks for the info. I paid for overnight, so I hope that still gets honored with the drop-ship setup.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Dunno depends where you live I guess, like if you live close to that store where you order it that you can go there yourself maybe to replace it I would, sending it in post and other stuff I would wait myself.
> I live not close to big cities so I want to have higher % to get it working first try.
> 
> Jimms? Im not sure how their return policy works with screens but I guess sending it back doesnt cost anything so dunno.
> I have not ordered it yet, want to know more if they up their quality control later.
> If they dont then I guess I have to buy and gamble since its still best monitor around.


Yep..

They told me that it can be returned if it's used for under 10 hours and if there are dead pixels or other defects, so it sounds pretty safe. I live in the countryside too and the nearest post office is about 12km away







Jimms itself over 200km. Verkkokauppa.com has them too but they didn't tell much about the return policy, so dunno.. I've used them more though, as they tend to have good quality products mostly (for the first time ever I just got a semi-ok RAM stick, 3rd HyperX Fury, can't OC it as much as the 2 others..dang..no more 2133mhz CL10







had to go CL12). Jimms has gotten a lot better so I thought I'd give them a try! They at least respond fast and ship fast.

I've been thinking about it, I guess I'll give it a try - they're probably getting the 3rd or 4th batch from Acer so the initial production rush SHOULD have gotten a bit better, but who knows







it's unacceptable though that their quality control is not up to the price.

..and I had to try GTA V before getting the new monitor and damn it's a gorgeous game!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Received shipment notice from NCIX Canada, finally! Was ready to call them. However, it has been 1 hour and tracking only shows label for now, do you think they actually have stock or are just trolling me with the label so I cannot cancel the order. I think it happened to some people before.


Here in Finland at least the retailers tend to send an electronic notice to the postal service that they got stuff coming, and that's when I've gotten the notification it's been sent when in fact it will sit in the warehouse until the daily truck comes to pick them up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Just got this monitor. Upgraded from a 1080p 144hz TN. The colors of the xb270hu are amazing vs my old TN and 1440p is much better than 1080p. But can someone explain why so many people think gsync is amazing? The only thing I have noticed with it is no ghosting but that's it?


SO GLAD TO HEAR! I have a lot worse TN 1080p 60hz so I bet your old TN would look amazing compared to mine, so I can only imagine the XB270HU's panel...woooooooo. And G-Sync eliminates the need for V-Sync, giving you a ton more performance availability, that's pretty much it! ULMB reduces the ghosting/motion blur A LOT but isn't compatible with G-Sync so they have to be used separately. If you got like 2x 980 in SLI ULMB + V-Sync will look great and you'll probably get near or over those 100 fps it can do. And yes that input lag with V-Sync on for me (even with nvidia control panel tweaks) is real.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Same here. I think they dun goofed. Once I'm charged - which I was two days ago - I expect the product to ship.


You lucky Americans







I've gotta wait about 2-3 more weeks IF all goes well!


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> You lucky Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta wait about 2-3 more weeks IF all goes well!


First World Problems!


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I tried it at lower FPS by putting the resolution scale to 200% and putting on 4x MFAA with everything else on ultra, I cant tell any difference between gsync on vs off (no vsync)?
> 
> Screen tearing is a problem I have never had with 144hz monitors.


What was the FPS on the game @200% and x4 MSSA, Gsync below 30 FPS will not function correctly, FPS 30-60 just acts as if its in v-sync at a lower FPS, finally 60+ FPS on gysnc looks beautiful, G sync is just supposed to make gameplay smooth.
Also if you want to visualize what I am talking about, download this :

http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync

Now play around with the settings, each one for around 30-1 minute view it carefully at lowest settings it offers with g-sync on and 60 fps g sync on, and you will tell a diffrience. now do the same @ 60 with v sync and again you will see a diffrience. Simply play around and make sure you view it for more than 30 seconds to have it "memorized" in your head for compare and contrast. IF you still cannot feel the diffrience then, you are in the same position as many other g sync users (which is g-sync is wonderful at 60+ FPS not under because it makes you feel like you are playign @ 120hz when you are simply running at 80FPS)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I just called Newegg premiers line and asked them if the guy packaging the monitor is dead or if he needs medical attention.
> 
> Then they said my order # isn't their order number...which was wrong after she typed it in.
> 
> Edit: They have no idea what is going on. The monitors are shipping from the vendors warehouse. Basically if you are in a packaging phase like I am, you have to call to see if:
> 
> A: The monitor even exists (basically they charged more people than monitors exist)
> B: The vendor shipped the order and the tracking information was not provided to Newegg
> C: Have them check on the status of the monitor
> D: Keep your money and the order open until it ships.
> E: Cancel your order and get placed all the way in the back of the pre-order line if you still want one.
> 
> This is the worst CS I've ever seen. I pulled a Seinfeld car reservation, and told them they know how to take the backorder, but not how to hold the backorder once it's ready.


I had the same issue, except this one was

1) Confirmation shipping within 2 days
2) Voided
3) called preimer and they said it was a computer issue on thier end a
4)told me to re-buy online backorder
5) called back, and found out im in the back of the line and they cant push me in front of the line when I bought it in the 2nd week of april.

6) called again to try to resolve it, THEY CANT DO ANYTHING,.

Conclusion CS is useless, they have no power to do or make anything right, preimier is nothing like amazon prime, these guys can't even place an order for you.

SMH


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> At 1440, you may not always run 144hz, screen tearing will happen on GTA 5 when frames dip into the 80s.
> 
> V sync adds input lag and only helps if you're getting more than 144fps on a 144hz. It also adds micro stuttering. GSync solves tearing without the added lag or micro stuttering.


On the acer xb i had for few days before i returned it i noticed something weird. In far cry 4 at the area where you have to make a decision who to support in golden path, there's a bus flipped on its side close by. When i would pass by it, i would notice something like lag or microstuttering on that bus. I then had my character looking directly at the bus and strafing only by pressing A or D. The bus would move in my screen like choppy frames or like a slide show. Then when i went back to the vg248qe the bus was moving a lot smoother on that screen while strafing with A or D looking at it and without moving the mouse.

What do you guys think about that?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Conclusion CS is useless, they have no power to do or make anything right, preimier is nothing like amazon prime, these guys can't even place an order for you.
> 
> SMH


Why I no longer buy from them. Plus their pricing isn't all that great anymore.


----------



## Falkentyne

What's funny is, I've *NEVER* had a problem with newegg's basic service. The biggest I ever had was some thing where an item got shipped late and I forgot what happened....I think they refunded me the shipping cost or something. I was even able to do an advanced RMA with them on a dead on arrival VG248QE, several years ago.

I don't know why you guy are having problems with premier. Maybe just use the basic service, then?


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> What's funny is, I've *NEVER* had a problem with newegg's basic service. The biggest I ever had was some thing where an item got shipped late and I forgot what happened....I think they refunded me the shipping cost or something. I was even able to do an advanced RMA with them on a dead on arrival VG248QE, several years ago.
> 
> I don't know why you guy are having problems with premier. Maybe just use the basic service, then?


I think the issue is confusion on the specific item, actually.


----------



## aaronjb

The plot thickens. Here's what I just got with a CSR on chat:
Quote:


> Thank you for holding. I truly apologize for the inconvenience. Upon checking, I am going to send an internal ticket for this issue for you. If we have any updated information, we will send an email to you.


Well, OK?!


----------



## aaronjb

Well, there's always this later this year:

http://www.cnet.com/products/acer-xr341ck/


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Well, there's always this later this year:
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/products/acer-xr341ck/


Holy Mother of..MONITOR...

So the earlier rumors are true.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Well, there's always this later this year:
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/products/acer-xr341ck/


And that says it has an HDMI input.

Ok people.
You see this: right?
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-g-sync-worlds-first-144hz-ips-monitor-unveiled

HDMI and DVI announced.
NONE included at release.

If this new curved Gsync monitor actually has an HDMI input, I'll eat a frog.
Seriously.

Just can't trust ANYONE these days to release what they hype (Corsair 512 colors RGB keyboard, anyone?)


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> The plot thickens. Here's what I just got with a CSR on chat:
> Well, OK?!


I told them no, and that I want an answer. The supervisor told me they would call the vendor to find out. I also told her that she is not cancelling my order and putting me in the back of the line when I order again.

Because the product is not in their warehouse, they have no clue.

They are most likely going to cancel your order as they have no other option unless you told them that's unacceptable. I would call them and make that very clear.


----------



## Rickles

Says in stock at Office Depot.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/956933/Acer-XB270HU-27-LED-LCD-Monitor/?cm_mmc=PLA-_-Google-_-Monitors_Projectors-_-956933-VQ6-42102169916-VQ16c-VQ17-pla-VQ18-online-VQ19-956933-VQ20-71675860796-VQ21-

EDIT: Never mind est delivery 20-30 business days.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Well, there's always this later this year:
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/products/acer-xr341ck/


Not really interested in 75hz though tbh.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> If you got like 2x 980 in SLI ULMB + V-Sync will look great and you'll probably get near or over those 100 fps it can do. And yes that input lag with V-Sync on for me (even with nvidia control panel tweaks) is real.


I have 980 SLI and I can tell you it really is amazing. I would turn off Vsync however, I dont use it myself and I have never noticed screen tearing when using ULMB. Because the framerate is so high it just inst noticeable even without vsync. Just put a frame rate cap on through Afterburner or whatever of 105fps. The input lag of VSync on is terrible, and games are so much more enjoyable with just no Vsync and ULMB turned on. But ya, you do need big GPU horsepower to get those good results. Without something like SLI 980's or better it is probably best to keep vsync or GSync on.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I have 980 SLI and I can tell you it really is amazing. I would turn off Vsync however, I dont use it myself and I have never noticed screen tearing when using ULMB. Because the framerate is so high it just inst noticeable even without vsync. Just put a frame rate cap on through Afterburner or whatever of 105fps. The input lag of VSync on is terrible, and games are so much more enjoyable with just no Vsync and ULMB turned on. But ya, you do need big GPU horsepower to get those good results. Without something like SLI 980's or better it is probably best to keep vsync or GSync on.


What's the word on MC getting these in stock?


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> What's the word on MC getting these in stock?


Guy I talked to yesterday in store had no idea when they were going to get them in stock.


----------



## Phaelynar

No update from Newegg as to the status. They are still awaiting a response from the vendor.


----------



## MonarchX

Does anyone know whether any companies stated that they were working on VA monitors with Free-Sync/G-Sync support, 1440p+, 27"+, 120Hz=144Hz refresh rate???


----------



## emsj86

Just got mine from newegg toon a day and a half not bad. Now tonug it in to see if it's a good or a lemon


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just got mine from newegg toon a day and a half not bad. Now tonug it in to see if it's a good or a lemon


Where did it ship from? When did you order it?

Just got off the phone with the acer store. They said that they did not get them in last friday.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> What's the word on MC getting these in stock?


sometime "soon"


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Does anyone know whether any companies stated that they were working on VA monitors with Free-Sync/G-Sync support, 1440p+, 27"+, 120Hz=144Hz refresh rate???


You reminded me my first computer monitor back in 2007 was an mva panel. It died after a year and i can never forget how beautiful everything looked in it. My next was a garbage tn panel from walmart. I had no idea about monitors back then. Then that died too and i upgraded to couple asus monitors which were much better but not even close to my fist panel which to my personal preference it also beats the acer xb too in image quality, colors etc.

I just found some articles that mention mva panels have better contrast than ips. Maybe that's why everything looked so vivid in that mva panel something that i have yet to re-experience.

Just found it in my order history at newegg. Just look at this beauty!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824138062
It was in the comments section that i found out how precious that monitor was 7 years later.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> You reminded me my first computer monitor back in 2007 was an mva panel. It died after a year and i can never forget how beautiful everything looked in it. My next was a garbage tn panel from walmart. I had no idea about monitors back then. Then that died too and i upgraded to couple asus monitors which were much better but not even close to my fist panel which to my personal preference it also beats the acer xb too.
> 
> I just found some articles that mention mva panels have better contrast than ips. Maybe that's why everything looked so vivid in the mva panel something that i have yet to re-experience.


Expect a PM from me regarding contrast and VA panels with valueable information. You are correct about VA superior image-quality to any TN or IPS panel, but clueless VA haters are everywhere and I do not want to get off-topic. I just wanted to know if any VA panels with FreeSync or GSync have been announced yet.


----------



## Crivens

Hope the one i bought from Germany comes fault free, otherwise saving £134 over the gouged to buggery UK suppliers may dwindle. Though my Shimian has had no faults but will be getting relegated to browser screen when gaming


----------



## Bradeno

NCIX Just moments ago updated it's stock if anyone's sitting around waiting:

Edit: For Canadians that is.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> On the acer xb i had for few days before i returned it i noticed something weird. In far cry 4 at the area where you have to make a decision who to support in golden path, there's a bus flipped on its side close by. When i would pass by it, i would notice something like lag or microstuttering on that bus. I then had my character looking directly at the bus and strafing only by pressing A or D. The bus would move in my screen like choppy frames or like a slide show. Then when i went back to the vg248qe the bus was moving a lot smoother on that screen while strafing with A or D looking at it and without moving the mouse.
> 
> What do you guys think about that?


What graphics card are you using? Only thing I can think of is that you're running out of Vram.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> You reminded me my first computer monitor back in 2007 was an mva panel. It died after a year and i can never forget how beautiful everything looked in it. My next was a garbage tn panel from walmart. I had no idea about monitors back then. Then that died too and i upgraded to couple asus monitors which were much better but not even close to my fist panel which to my personal preference it also beats the acer xb too in image quality, colors etc.
> 
> I just found some articles that mention mva panels have better contrast than ips. Maybe that's why everything looked so vivid in that mva panel something that i have yet to re-experience.
> 
> Just found it in my order history at newegg. Just look at this beauty!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824138062
> It was in the comments section that i found out how precious that monitor was 7 years later.


Wow, that is a low contrast MVA panel. You would probably be amazed at the quality of a modern high end MVA with their 3000:1 static contrast (3x what IPS and TN can usually do)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Expect a PM from me regarding contrast and VA panels with valueable information. You are correct about VA superior image-quality to any TN or IPS panel, but clueless VA haters are everywhere and I do not want to get off-topic. I just wanted to know if any VA panels with FreeSync or GSync have been announced yet.


I talked with Peter from Nixeus today and he said he will look at a panel I asked him about. If he even uses the panel, it probably wont be in a product for at least a year, but it was a brand new 4K MVA panel. And considering Nixeus was one of the main people working with AMD from the very beginning with Freesync, Id bet if such a monitor comes out it would have freesync in it.


----------



## aaronjb

Got a call from NewEgg about my order and they'll be receiving units Monday to fulfill some portion of backorders. They're taking care of shipping as well. Excellent service in the end.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Got a call from NewEgg about my order and they'll be receiving units Monday to fulfill some portion of backorders. They're taking care of shipping as well. Excellent service in the end.


Thats what the supervisor told me when she called me back at 5. Looks like we get it next week.


----------



## Gryz

I had a XB270HU three weeks ago. I liked it. But it had terrible ips-glow in the right bottom corner. For the rest it was perfect. No dead pixels. I was sad I had to send it back. I play a lot of dark games, and I like playing in a dark room, so I really could not ignore the glow, even if I tried hard.

Yesterday I got my 2nd monitor.
Same problem. Huge yellowish glow in the right-bottom corner.
This one has 2 dead pixels too. One of them looks more like the dirt-problem people have seen.
So this one is going back too.

Now I don't know what I'm gonna do.

*) I could try a 3rd monitor.
But to be honest, I have very little faith that the next one suddenly wouldn't have the ips-glow problem.
I think they all have it. There are people who care, and people who don't care.
But maybe there just are no perfect monitors.

*) I could keep using my current monitor (an Asus VE278Q).
But now that I've seen a good monitor, it's very obvious that my VE278Q is pretty crap.

*) I could wait 6 months, hope Acer deals with their quality-control issues.
And by then, these monitors will be perfect.

*) I could buy an Asus Swift Rog.
But tbh, I am now afraid that TN will be too washed-out for me. I'm still not sure I want 1440p or 1080p.
1440p is nice, but having higher framerates and enabling more eyecandy in games is also nice.
I'm also not sure the quality-issues with the Swift have been resolved yet.

I wish Eizo would bring out a 27" VA Turbo240 monitor. With G-Sync.
1080p or 1440p would not matter then. I would buy such a monitor right away.


----------



## anidamo

So I've had the monitor for about a day now and it looks glorious in-game and there were no issues setting it up or getting G-SYNC to work.

Unfortunately while there are no dead pixels there is some pretty severe glow in the bottom right corner along with some much less noticeable (but definitely still present) glow in the other corners.

I really, really don't want to send this back but it seems like this is a common issue in this thread. It is of course impossible to say what percentage of monitors have this problem, but there are lots of people providing stories of them receiving two or three monitors in a row exhibiting the same issue.

Not really sure what I'll do. I don't really play very many dark games and the glow doesn't bother me at all in the normal games I play, even in a pretty dark room, but it's very visible in loading screens or any time a game fades to black. And for $800, I don't think it's unreasonable to want a display that's as perfect as possible.

Unfortunately I really don't want to deal with the hassle of shipping monitors back and forth across the country every week so if I use it for a few more days and do decide to return it, I'll probably end up getting an RoG Swift instead, which is a shame because IPS is absolutely beautiful. But I think it's safe to say that the first production batch of these monitors do have common issues with glow, especially in the bottom right corner, and perhaps they'll need a few months to iron out their QC issues.

On the bright side, G-SYNC at 1440p/144hz is absolutely amazing.


----------



## MonarchX

Haha, static 3000:1 contrast ratio is barely acceptable. Hell, my 5000:1 VA is barely acceptable. 10000:1 is where the image starts looking good, but you need plasma for that. IPS and TN contrast is NOT acceptable for gaming with good image quality. IPS panels have great image accuracy, but accuracy qnd quality are not the same thing.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Expect a PM from me regarding contrast and VA panels with valueable information. You are correct about VA superior image-quality to any TN or IPS panel, but clueless VA haters are everywhere and I do not want to get off-topic. I just wanted to know if any VA panels with FreeSync or GSync have been announced yet.


From now on i'm gonna keep an eye out for a va monitor like the acer xb. The acer xb was my first ips monitor and i so hoped for it to be like my first mva monitor in image quality and to be honest it was such a let down. Can i get my hopes up that in the future we'll have va panels like the acer xb?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Haha, static 3000:1 contrast ratio is barely acceptable. Hell, my 5000:1 VA is barely acceptable. 10000:1 is where the image starts looking good, but you need plasma for that. IPS and TN contrast is NOT acceptable for gaming with good image quality. IPS panels have great image accuracy, but accuracy qnd quality are not the same thing.


Can you link me to a monitor that has a static contrast ratio of 5000:1? I dont know of any







Dynamic contrast sure, but not static.

EDIT: Found one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY2TN6895


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anidamo*
> 
> Unfortunately while there are no dead pixels there is some pretty severe glow in the bottom right corner along with some much less noticeable (but definitely still present) glow in the other corners.


You can't get a perfect monitor. You have to accept a sacrifice in something. Better IPS colors? Then you will have IPS glow. No glow? Then TN with lesser colors.

This is something that worries me too. I briefly owned an IPS monitor a year ago, I could not stand IPS glow and BLB. But I can't think of better alternative today for gsync 27 1440p monitor.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Can you link me to a monitor that has a static contrast ratio of 5000:1? I dont know of any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamic contrast sure, but not static.
> 
> EDIT: Found one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY2TN6895


I wouldnt believe the specs listed with a monitor/tv

Best way would be to find a review where they measured the contrast ratio, Monitor companies are famous for lying / exaggerating contrast ratio's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> You can't get a perfect monitor. You have to accept a sacrifice in something. Better IPS colors? Then you will have IPS glow. No glow? Then TN with lesser colors.
> 
> This is something that worries me too. I briefly owned an IPS monitor a year ago, I could not stand IPS glow and BLB. But I can't think of better alternative today for gsync 27 1440p monitor.


Perfect monitor here


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Perfect monitor here


I am happy to hear that. I am not so lucky, I am yet to see one. Can you show some picture of dark scenes?


----------



## anidamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> You can't get a perfect monitor. You have to accept a sacrifice in something. Better IPS colors? Then you will have IPS glow. No glow? Then TN with lesser colors.
> 
> This is something that worries me too. I briefly owned an IPS monitor a year ago, I could not stand IPS glow and BLB. But I can't think of better alternative today for gsync 27 1440p monitor.


I totally get that a finding "perfect" monitor is very unlikely, but I also expect something a bit better than this for $800. It's not quite as "yellow" as it appears in the photo but it is definitely just as prevalent. My old Achieva Shimian IPS panel that this display is replacing didn't have glow this bad. It was there, certainly, but not enough for me to really care, and it cost half the price.



Still debating on my next course of action, I'll probably use it for a few more days and see how much it bugs me versus how much I like the colors over the 4k TN panel sitting next to it.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anidamo*
> 
> I totally get that a finding "perfect" monitor is very unlikely, but I also expect something a bit better than this for $800. It's not quite as "yellow" as it appears in the photo but it is definitely just as prevalent. My old Achieva Shimian IPS panel that this display is replacing didn't have glow this bad. It was there, certainly, but not enough for me to really care, and it cost half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating on my next course of action, I'll probably use it for a few more days and see how much it bugs me versus how much I like the colors over the 4k TN panel sitting next to it.


Did you try taking picture/snapshop of a video recording? I can easily post a picture worse than that from my camera phone but a picture/snapshot if a video recording is much more accurate.


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> You can't get a perfect monitor. You have to accept a sacrifice in something. Better IPS colors? Then you will have IPS glow. No glow? Then TN with lesser colors.
> 
> This is something that worries me too. I briefly owned an IPS monitor a year ago, I could not stand IPS glow and BLB. But I can't think of better alternative today for gsync 27 1440p monitor.


I could not stand on pixel inversion thats why i bought this monitor but still packaging on newegg :-(


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> You can't get a perfect monitor. You have to accept a sacrifice in something. Better IPS colors? Then you will have IPS glow. No glow? Then TN with lesser colors.
> 
> This is something that worries me too. I briefly owned an IPS monitor a year ago, I could not stand IPS glow and BLB. But I can't think of better alternative today for gsync 27 1440p monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> I am happy to hear that. I am not so lucky, I am yet to see one. Can you show some picture of dark scenes?




Thats with a pitch black room, & pure black picture. Ofc the camera exaggerates it worse then it actually is. to the naked eye its not noticable unless you stick your face right up to it. And even then, Its only the bottom right you can actualyl see.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> 
> 
> Thats with a pitch black room, & pure black picture. Ofc the camera exaggerates it worse then it actually is. to the naked eye its not noticable unless you stick your face right up to it. And even then, Its only the bottom right you can actualyl see.


What brightness are you running? I have a VG248QE that i run at 5% brightness which is around 100 cd/m2 i was even at one point running it at 0% and was okay with it, but decided to up it a little bit. I'm personally not interested in this Acer, but am instead in the Asus MG279Q which im fairly certain will use the exact same panel and share similar characteristics including the glow. Curious to see how much glow there is at a very low brightness setting.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> What brightness are you running? I have a VG248QE that i run at 5% brightness which is around 100 cd/m2 i was even at one point running it at 0% and was okay with it, but decided to up it a little bit. I'm personally not interested in this Acer, but am instead in the Asus MG279Q which im fairly certain will use the exact same panel and share similar characteristics including the glow. Curious to see how much glow there is at a very low brightness setting.


25%

Which is about 135cd/m2


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> 
> 
> Thats with a pitch black room, & pure black picture. Ofc the camera exaggerates it worse then it actually is. to the naked eye its not noticable unless you stick your face right up to it. And even then, Its only the bottom right you can actualyl see.


that's a photo and not a video shot? that's damn good... probably better than mine which is a video shot:


----------



## anidamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Did you try taking picture/snapshop of a video recording? I can easily post a picture worse than that from my camera phone but a picture/snapshot if a video recording is much more accurate.


Here's another image from the 4K video recording mode with the exposure set to the minimum, which is more representative of the problem since it isn't as much of a bright yellow color as the previous picture. Had to take a screenshot of the video recorder app itself since for whatever reason once I start recording it becomes much brighter.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Can you link me to a monitor that has a static contrast ratio of 5000:1? I dont know of any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamic contrast sure, but not static.
> 
> EDIT: Found one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY2TN6895


Eizo Foris FG2421, a monitor I personally own, has static contrast ratio of 5000:1 advertised, but after calibration, my ratio came out at 4700:1, which is close. Most VA's have 3000:1, but after calibration about 2500:1. FG2421 also does Turbo240 which is 120Hz + light strobing (like LightBoost/ULMB). Its only 1080p, 24", and just like any monitor out there, it has Pro's and Con's. IMHO its the ONLY monitor with acceptable image quality for games (not photo editing or whatever else) due to high contrast ratio / great black point level and excellent motion, which are the 2 most important aspects of gaming displays. There are no consumer monitors out there at the moment that have BOTH of these aspects in a single display. You either get poor image quality with TN or IPS displays that can do 120-144Hz (FYI - IPS monitors have excellent color accuracy, but that is not the same as image quality) OR you get poor 60Hz motion with most VA panels that have decent 3000:1 contrast ratio with good image quality. Eizo Foris FG2421 is the only one that not only combines great image quality and motion, but also exceeds all other VA monitors' image quality and contrast ratio. It has absolutely no backlight bleeding, no IPS glow, it uses a sweet semi-glossy screen, and even comes with bias lighting on the back. It does have a slight gamma shift problem near the left and the right edges and just like with any monitors out there, there is a lottery, where you can get a really good unit or a really crappy unit. I was lucky! I had 0 dead pixels and only mild Gamma Shift next to right and left edges of the screen.

However, the TRUE EMPERORS of image quality are Plasma HDTV's, which are the most glorious displays out there, pushing 20000:1 contrast ratio with very smooth motion even @ 60Hz!

Again, I don't want to excite VA haters or FG2421 haters because I occasionally intrude into monitor threads, asking about news on VA panels and then someone mentions VA contrast ratio or image quality, so I fail to resist and reply with strong statements and facts that piss off IPS and TN display owners, then I mention FG2421, and yada-yada... Then display type war begins until half replies on this off-topic are erased by mods due to personal attacks, etc. VA haters can forgive, but mark my words - they NEVER forget!

I'll just PM sometime tomorrow and let you know all about it.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

@ MonarchX -- You are definitely a VA panel advocate. So, are there any VA panels that are WQHD or 4K out there? And are there any that have 120Hz or higher refresh rate? And do any of them have G-Sync or FreeSync capability? If what you say is true regarding the overall quality, contrast ratio, and gamma of VA panels, then I sure hope the monitor industry takes notice!

Also, I wanted to mention that I own several gaming monitors, but none of them are perfect. Each has it's own quirks that I am willing to endure for the better gaming experience. I've been reading a lot of complaints from owners and former owners of the Acer XB270HU that the backlight bleed is really bad on their monitors. I can attest to this in that mine too has backlight bleed, but not as bad as most of what I've seen from posted pics. My lower right corner is also the brightest of all the backlight bleed areas, but is tolerable for my taste and I have decided to keep my monitor. I don't play very many 'dark' games, so the backlight bleed is completely unnoticeable in 99% of the games I play. If it were not for the backlight bleed, the Acer Predator would be the perfect monitor. Unfortunate that I had to give it a 4 out of 5 stars because of the backlight bleed on my particular monitor. I could easily believe someone else receiving one with even worse backlight bleed. I really do hope Acer has taken notice of this problem and that they will find a way to reduce or elminate the backlight bleed from future revisions of this AHVA panel. And for the record, my Overlord Tempest X270OC glossy monitor has just as bad backlight bleed as my Acer Predator, so maybe I was already accustomed/adjusted to that type of lighting issue and this allowed me to have a higher tolerance


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> What was the FPS on the game @200% and x4 MSSA, Gsync below 30 FPS will not function correctly, FPS 30-60 just acts as if its in v-sync at a lower FPS, finally 60+ FPS on gysnc looks beautiful, G sync is just supposed to make gameplay smooth.
> Also if you want to visualize what I am talking about, download this :
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync
> 
> Now play around with the settings, each one for around 30-1 minute view it carefully at lowest settings it offers with g-sync on and 60 fps g sync on, and you will tell a diffrience. now do the same @ 60 with v sync and again you will see a diffrience. Simply play around and make sure you view it for more than 30 seconds to have it "memorized" in your head for compare and contrast. IF you still cannot feel the diffrience then, you are in the same position as many other g sync users (which is g-sync is wonderful at 60+ FPS not under because it makes you feel like you are playign @ 120hz when you are simply running at 80FPS)


Wow, I tried the pendulum demo and vsync off vs no vsync vs gsync was a large difference between them. vsync on was horrible and un-smooth, vsync off had bad tearing, gsync on and the best of both.

Quote:


> which is g-sync is wonderful at 60+ FPS not under because it makes you feel like you are playign @ 120hz when you are simply running at 80FPS


Do you mean with vsync on vs gsync, or do you mean vsync off vs gsync?

If you mean vsync off vs gsync I cannot tell the difference at all in smoothness, high framerate or low. I can easily notice the difference between 90 vs 100 fps, but not gsync on vs no vsync when it comes to smoothness.

I have never noticed screen tearing in games, only when I move quickly I notice it slightly but considering the speed it does not bother me, though I have never noticed it before at speeds as slow as with the pendulum demo?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I hope you don't think I would put that information out without validating it...


Acer Predator XR341CK 34" @ 75Hz. Told you.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> 75Hz. Told you.


...but that $1300 price tag...ouch


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> ...but that $1300 price tag...ouch


We actually just had a little disagreement on refresh rates. I told him DP1.2 couldn't handle the bandwidth for 120Hz+. He said it could. Just a friendly reminder.







I'd buy at that price it if it were 144Hz. It looks beautiful.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> We actually just had a little disagreement on refresh rates. I told him DP1.2 couldn't handle the bandwidth for 120Hz+. He said it could. Just a friendly reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy at that price it if it were 144Hz. It looks beautiful.


You are correct - I knew that! 3440x1440 is very close to the 4K resolution of which DisplayPort 1.2 and HDMI 2.0 are able to support up to a 60Hz refresh rate. The fact that Acer was able to squeeze out 75Hz with a slightly lower resolution is amazing and has to be right at the edge of the bandwidth limit of DisplayPort 1.2. I just really wish Acer would have chosen to go with DisplayPort 1.3 since it's been approved by VESA since September of last year and easily supports 4K @ 120Hz. Unfortunately, I don't think there are any IPS or TN 4K panels ready yet to support that kind of refresh rate. At least we have a video input capability that can support it now


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> You are correct - I knew that! 3440x1440 is very close to the 4K resolution of which DisplayPort 1.2 and HDMI 2.0 are able to support up to a 60Hz refresh rate. The fact that Acer was able to squeeze out 75Hz with a slightly lower resolution is amazing and has to be right at the edge of the bandwidth limit of DisplayPort 1.2. I just really wish Acer would have chosen to go with DisplayPort 1.3 since it's been approved by VESA since September of last year and easily supports 4K @ 120Hz. Unfortunately, I don't think there are any IPS or TN 4K panels ready yet to support that kind of refresh rate. At least we have a video input capability that can support it now


If they had gone with DP1.3, no current video cards would be able to support it anyway. Even the Titan X is DP 1.2. It is unfortunate though. Because the panel is capable of 144Hz operation. Just being held back by bandwidth. That was the hardest part of buying the Titan X. Knowing it won't support DP 1.3 and 4K 120Hz.


----------



## ssiperko

Well wish me luck .... ordered mine now.

Enter promo code 9j4pnxy44 at checkout for 10% off and free shipping from the Acer website.

SS


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> If they had gone with DP1.3, no current video cards would be able to support it anyway. Even the Titan X is DP 1.2. It is unfortunate though. Because the panel is capable of 144Hz operation. Just being held back by bandwidth. That was the hardest part of buying the Titan X. Knowing it won't support DP 1.3 and 4K 120Hz.


True with regards to no video cards having DP 1.3 capability. However, the AMD 290X and 295X do have DP 1.2a ports and AMD already announced the 300X series will have DP 1.3 ports. That is awesome and should allow for a longer life cycle vs. the Titan X which is hamstrung with DP 1.2. This is one of many reasons why I did not upgrade from my GTX780 cards. I'm waiting for Maxwell cards with DP 1.3 and just may find myself waiting for the Pascal cards next Spring







As for the Acer XR341CKA, it is NOT capable of 144Hz. This is actually a panel limitation and has nothing to do with the particular DP port. Bandwidth is one thing, but for a panel technology to actually be able to support higher refresh rates is something different altogether. Unless you have an official link or statement from Acer saying this, we'll just have to presume that such a performance capability MIGHT be possible. Until DP 1.3 is integrated into a future version of the XR341CKA, we'll just have to speculate...


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> True with regards to no video cards having DP 1.3 capability. However, the AMD 290X and 295X do have DP 1.2a ports and AMD already announced the 300X series will have DP 1.3 ports. That is awesome and should allow for a longer life cycle vs. the Titan X which is hamstrung with DP 1.2. This is one of many reasons why I did not upgrade from my GTX780 cards. I'm waiting for Maxwell cards with DP 1.3 and just may find myself waiting for the Pascal cards next Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Acer XR341CKA, it is NOT capable of 144Hz. This is actually a panel limitation and has nothing to do with the particular DP port. Bandwidth is one thing, but for a panel technology to actually be able to support higher refresh rates is something different altogether. Unless you have an official link or statement from Acer saying this, we'll just have to presume that such a performance capability MIGHT be possible. Until DP 1.3 is integrated into a future version of the XR341CKA, we'll just have to speculate...


From what I had read regarding the panel (check manufacturer docs), it's basically an identical clone of the XB270HU. The only thing that would limit it is either the bandwidth from DP1.2, or possibly even more likely, scaler limitations in the GSYNC module.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> From what I had read regarding the panel (check manufacturer docs), it's basically an identical clone of the XB270HU. The only thing that would limit it is either the bandwidth from DP1.2, or possibly even more likely, scaler limitations in the GSYNC module.


How is a 3440 x 1440 panel identical to a 2560 x 1440 panel? I'm sure they share the same technology from AU Optronics, but I would not just blindly call them identical. With more pixels comes a different panel scaler in most cases. This also means the G-Sync module would be required to be recalibrated for the different pixel array. G-Sync has already been incorporated into a 4K monitor; the Acer XB280HK, which I own by the way







. So that removes any G-Sync resolution limitation from that point.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> How is a 3440 x 1440 panel identical to a 2560 x 1440 panel? I'm sure they share the same technology from AU Optronics, but I would not just blindly call them identical. With more pixels comes a different panel scaler in most cases. This also means the G-Sync module would be required to be recalibrated for the different pixel array. G-Sync has already been incorporated into a 4K monitor; the Acer XB280HK, which I own by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So that removes any G-Sync resolution limitation from that point.


When the panel tech is the same, the only limitation comes from either the input, or the scaler (as I mentioned). It's not about the max resolution capable through GSYNC. But rather the throughput. Think of it as internal bandwidth limitation.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> When the panel tech is the same, the only limitation comes from either the input, or the scaler (as I mentioned). It's not about the max resolution capable through GSYNC. But rather the throughput. Think of it as internal bandwidth limitation.


Regardless of logic, it's still an assumption until it becomes a reality -- in other words, when a 3440 x 1440 monitor is sitting on my desk in all it's glory @ 144Hz is when I will be a believer









As for the limitations of the G-Sync module's bandwidth, nobody knows that but Nvidia. My guess is that there would be modifications/enhancements required in order to support a 120Hz or 144Hz refresh rate and a larger frame buffer storage capacity increase as well. Unlike FreeSync, G-Sync has the capability (and does use it) to store rendered frames onboard the memory in the module. This is the main reason why G-Sync is superior to FreeSync and allows for G-Sync to be effective throughout a much wider range of frame rates. I look forward to Nvidia creating a G-Sync module that will support 4K @ 120Hz and higher!


----------



## chadamir

I ordered one from NCIX.com and it supposedly is shipping. Does anyone know if I'm going to have to pay any import costs into the US?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> I ordered one from NCIX.com and it supposedly is shipping. Does anyone know if I'm going to have to pay any import costs into the US?


I ordered my cables from the UK and didn't have to pay but they were just cables, not a big ol' monitor.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> I ordered one from NCIX.com and it supposedly is shipping. Does anyone know if I'm going to have to pay any import costs into the US?


Sounds like a pain if you have to return/RMA it with NCIX in Canada.

Newegg is getting a new shipment of them today in their warehouse to fulfill the backorders at the top of the list, so mine's shipping Monday.

Got some new 2400 ram too, which shipped today.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Sounds like a pain if you have to return/RMA it with NCIX in Canada.
> 
> Newegg is getting a new shipment of them today in their warehouse to fulfill the backorders at the top of the list, so mine's shipping Monday.
> 
> Got some new 2400 ram too, which shipped today.


NCIX sells a perfect pixel guarantee which after shipping cost me the same as Newegg with tax. The guarantee allows for cross shipping, which given newegg's stock level lately seemed better to me. Unfortunately I'm moving next Friday so I'm worried it's going to show up to my old place.


----------



## Falkentyne

Sorry for derailing the current tempo,
But has anyone found out a reliable way to enter the service menu again? (besides by accident, lol?)
No, I don't own this monitor, but there are some VERY juicy overdrive settings in the service menu, while in the regular menu, there are only three settings (off, on, extreme, I think?)
But in the service menu, it seems to have a value range from 0-100.

Finding out how the overdrive value affects ULMB and overall gaming is something that MUST Be tested.


----------



## emsj86

Just got mine no back light bleed that is noticeable. In sure there is. But I so have a dead pixel just left of middle of screen. Not noticeable at all times. My question is there a way to tell if it's one pixel or a few clustered as it seems kinda big and I thought 1440p pixels were small. .


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just got mine no back light bleed that is noticeable. In sure there is. But I so have a dead pixel just left of middle of screen. Not noticeable at all times. My question is there a way to tell if it's one pixel or a few clustered as it seems kinda big and I thought 1440p pixels were small. .


Looks like dirt or something to me


----------



## emsj86

If it's dirt it's under the screen. I don't notice it playing games and didn't notice until I did a test to see. Wouldn't mind it so much if it was more to the corners. Just seems as if it's a cluster rather than just one as just one I thought would be smaller


----------



## pompss

Guys i do not see the g-sync setup option


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

40 dollars off and free shipping at Office Depot.


----------



## emsj86

Not sure what the problem is but I go to at h1z1 and the server screen is shaking / flickering ever so slightly. Running 780 sli never seen this before


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> @ MonarchX -- You are definitely a VA panel advocate. So, are there any VA panels that are WQHD or 4K out there? And are there any that have 120Hz or higher refresh rate? And do any of them have G-Sync or FreeSync capability? If what you say is true regarding the overall quality, contrast ratio, and gamma of VA panels, then I sure hope the monitor industry takes notice!
> 
> Also, I wanted to mention that I own several gaming monitors, but none of them are perfect. Each has it's own quirks that I am willing to endure for the better gaming experience. I've been reading a lot of complaints from owners and former owners of the Acer XB270HU that the backlight bleed is really bad on their monitors. I can attest to this in that mine too has backlight bleed, but not as bad as most of what I've seen from posted pics. My lower right corner is also the brightest of all the backlight bleed areas, but is tolerable for my taste and I have decided to keep my monitor. I don't play very many 'dark' games, so the backlight bleed is completely unnoticeable in 99% of the games I play. If it were not for the backlight bleed, the Acer Predator would be the perfect monitor. Unfortunate that I had to give it a 4 out of 5 stars because of the backlight bleed on my particular monitor. I could easily believe someone else receiving one with even worse backlight bleed. I really do hope Acer has taken notice of this problem and that they will find a way to reduce or elminate the backlight bleed from future revisions of this AHVA panel. And for the record, my Overlord Tempest X270OC glossy monitor has just as bad backlight bleed as my Acer Predator, so maybe I was already accustomed/adjusted to that type of lighting issue and this allowed me to have a higher tolerance


***FYI - When I talk about monitors and their qualities, I only go as far as GAMING goes, not photo editing, for which IPS monitors are perfect!***

The current state of PC monitors is abysmal. There are too few choices and most panels are of bad quality. No, AFAIK, there are no 4K VA panels with good contrast ratio and good motion, but there are a couple of 1440p VA panels @ 60Hz and I think 32" in size. None of them are Free/G-Sync capable.

VA monitors had a bad history of very poor response times and they weren't of high contrast ratio before. They advanced big time over the last few years. Most advancements were made for HDTV panels, not PC monitors though. This is why I praise Eizo Foris FG2421 so much. The a one-of-a-kind monitor. Contrast ratio is considered to be the most important aspect of display image quality and that statement is supported by many if not most color scientists, calibration professionals, display experts, and professional organizations in those fields. Its *THAT* important, but it is not the only important factor of course. Contrast ratio determines depth of the image and the consequential immersion that image creates. Low contrast ratio results in a flat image, regardless of resolution, viewing angles, calibration, and refresh rate. IPS monitors also have IPS glow that further reduces perceivable contrast ratio. Finally, most IPS panels come with backlight bleeding that once again reduces perceivable contrast ratio. So, IPS may have 1000:1 contrast ratio, but it looks closer to 700:1...

The second most important factor specifically for gamers is the motion clarity. Normal 120Hz is not enough for good motion. Light strobing / LightBoost / ULMB or FG2421's Turbo240 are essential for clear motion.

FYI, Panasonic has a prototype of an IPS TV panel that has better contrast ratio than any known plasma or SPVA panel! Now if that becomes mainstream for PC monitors, then obviously I would go for it instead of a VA panel, but so far its just a prototype... OLED technology has been dropped by all manufacturers, except for LG, which hopefully found some ways to work around OLED problems. Plasma TV's are no longer made either. Like I said - the state of PC monitors is extremely poor and limited. The only way to go is either with a good Sony HDTV that has excellent contrast ratio, low input lag + light strobing OR Eizo Foris FG2421 simply because there are no other good alternatives.


----------



## Accuracy158

Here we go boys! They took down the back order notice on the Acer store. http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300


----------



## dawn1980

Excludes technology on 40 off...coupon does not work...NewEgg gave me free overnight shipping since was in packing for 3 days...ships out Monday...Hopefully I get a good one hate sending stuff back but will until its perfect.


----------



## dawn1980

office depot coupon 40 off doesnt work


----------



## supermi

Put in a pre-order with the egg 2 days ago and got premier for no hassle exchanges in case of things like bad pixels.

BUT it is in stock at ACER>>> I know NE is getting some stock but anyone have ANY idea on how much stock? Tough call I want it sooner but also want a no hassle experience if there are issues with dirt/bad pixels etc!


----------



## Babryn25

Acer's pixel policy is what stopping me from buying on acer store.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> Acer's pixel policy is what stopping me from buying on acer store.


what is it like 5 or 10?
Yeah with NE I need to wait but I can be sure that I am going to be able to exchange till either I get a good one or I get tired of exchanging. I am guessing with ACER you better hope there is some other issue besides just a bad pixel or 2 if you want to exchange it huh.


----------



## Agent-A01

Ive already ordered last week on the Acer store, do i need to cancel my order and try again or just wait? Id assume people who preordered get first dibs

Edit: Logged into the acer store, clicked on My Orders and it says there are none... Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> what is it like 5 or 10?
> Yeah with NE I need to wait but I can be sure that I am going to be able to exchange till either I get a good one or I get tired of exchanging. I am guessing with ACER you better hope there is some other issue besides just a bad pixel or 2 if you want to exchange it huh.


Newegg turns me off just because they are shipping monitors with only the Acer Box. Acer sent my my first screen within a box. Which was really good.


----------



## vladz

^^^

I wish they put another box and lot of bubbles or styro something to protect the monitor i mean double protection....


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 40 dollars off and free shipping at Office Depot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Here we go boys! They took down the back order notice on the Acer store. http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Excludes technology on 40 off...coupon does not work...NewEgg gave me free overnight shipping since was in packing for 3 days...ships out Monday...Hopefully I get a good one hate sending stuff back but will until its perfect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> office depot coupon 40 off doesnt work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Ive already ordered last week on the Acer store, do i need to cancel my order and try again or just wait? Id assume people who preordered get first dibs
> 
> Edit: Logged into the acer store, clicked on My Orders and it says there are none... Can anyone else confirm?


*we'd like to offer you a 10% discount AND free shipping on your order. Please click here to complete your purchase and enter promo code 9j4pnxy44 at checkout.*
That's from the Acer store. I ordered mine this morning.

SS


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> *we'd like to offer you a 10% discount AND free shipping on your order. Please click here to complete your purchase and enter promo code 9j4pnxy44 at checkout.*
> That's from the Acer store. I ordered mine this morning.
> 
> SS


code is not working for me.

Office Depot says in stock, but takes 20-30 buisiness day to arrive?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Newegg turns me off just because they are shipping monitors with only the Acer Box. Acer sent my my first screen within a box. Which was really good.


As long as they take exchanges with no hassle, that seems to be the lesser evil than being stuck with a pixel via Acer store policy (that or fudge monitor bringing out etc).

Of course if NE ships like that it is not ideal, depending on how the actual monitor is packed in its retail box.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> code is not working for me.
> 
> Office Depot says in stock, but takes 20-30 buisiness day to arrive?


Thar was a 1 time use code from Acer via email. Unless you mean Office depot, that I dont know.

Tempted by Acer store ,but seems too big a risk with the # of people with pixels dirt fudging up that pretty panel


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Thar was a 1 time use code from Acer via email. Unless you mean Office depot, that I dont know.
> 
> Tempted by Acer store ,but seems too big a risk with the # of people with pixels dirt fudging up that pretty panel


Kinda figured it was a one time code.









How is Amazon with panel returns?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Newegg turns me off just because they are shipping monitors with only the Acer Box. Acer sent my my first screen within a box. Which was really good.


I don't have an issue with the Acer-only box, none of the ones I've received have had any physical damage. Dead pixels and dirt, and I think one had a dead cat behind the screen, but no shipping damage.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> code is not working for me.
> 
> Office Depot says in stock, but takes 20-30 buisiness day to arrive?


Hum ... worked this morning.... maybe a one time thing?

I just keep something in my cart and got it the next day.

SS


----------



## LordVarian

So NCIX is finally shipping out my RMA from like 2 weeks ago... I did a cross shipment and they received the monitor i sent back 2 weeks ago. I made sure they tested it this time, so i should get getting a perfect monitor this time around when it arrives on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Accuracy158

Just got my shipping notice from Acer site.


----------



## gavros777

Ok guys did i mess up?
I just cancelled my backorder of the acer xb and bought an ultrawide samsung va panel from ebay.
My first monitor was an mva panel 7 years ago and i so miss it!
By the way i was an owner of the acer xb for 3 days and was disappointed with its image quality which i expected it to be similar to my first mva panel.

I will let you guys know if i regret the decision i made tonight!

By the way i would like to mount my current asus vg248qe on top of the ultra wide monitor. Can someone advise me what's the best way to do that? I would prefer a way where i wouldn't have to drill holes on my wall but if that's the only way please let me know what parts should i buy.


----------



## Neb9

Anyone else with this monitor have their graphics cards running at high idle clock speed?


----------



## Falkentyne

This has been a known problem since 144 hz monitors (and sometimes, the original 120 hz) monitors first came out.
The video cards won't fully downclock when idle, when the Vertical Total (VT) is too low.

144 hz is not a standard refresh rate and usually uses a lower VT than the 60/85/100/120 hz refresh rates.
On the 1080p monitors, this was usually around 1098 VT (the default VT on 1080p monitors was 1125).


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This has been a known problem since 144 hz monitors (and sometimes, the original 120 hz) monitors first came out.
> The video cards won't fully downclock when idle, when the Vertical Total (VT) is too low.
> 
> 144 hz is not a standard refresh rate and usually uses a lower VT than the 60/85/100/120 hz refresh rates.
> On the 1080p monitors, this was usually around 1098 VT (the default VT on 1080p monitors was 1125).


Any known fix for this?

My graphics card is running at 1.278v idle, I don't like that. 1050mhz as well.
As long as with it running at that voltage and clock speed will not have any effect on my graphics card for about 3 years or so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Falkentyne

What refresh rate are you using?


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> What refresh rate are you using?


144hz.

Changing the refresh rate to 120hz fixes it but I don't want to run it @ 120hz, I want to run it @ 144hz.


----------



## Falkentyne

There's no way to fix it.
It won't be fixed until 144 hz refresh rate uses normal timings.

Try to create a 144 hz refresh rate in toastyX custom resolution utility.
There should be a 60 hz one already (maybe).
Just go to add (under detailed resolutions), add a LCD manual resolution and enter in 144 hz refresh rate.
This is 144 hz refresh rate with normal timings.

Save, exit, use the toasty X driver restarter (on the same forum/website) and then select 144 hz refresh rate.

Watch what happens.

When you're finished, remove the custom resolution and restart the driver.

Until 144 hz becomes standard, there's absolutely nothing you can do.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> There's no way to fix it.
> It won't be fixed until 144 hz refresh rate uses normal timings.
> 
> Try to create a 144 hz refresh rate in toastyX custom resolution utility.
> There should be a 60 hz one already (maybe).
> Just go to add (under detailed resolutions), add a LCD manual resolution and enter in 144 hz refresh rate.
> This is 144 hz refresh rate with normal timings.
> 
> Save, exit, use the toasty X driver restarter (on the same forum/website) and then select 144 hz refresh rate.
> 
> Watch what happens.
> 
> When you're finished, remove the custom resolution and restart the driver.
> 
> Until 144 hz becomes standard, there's absolutely nothing you can do.


Ok, I wish Nvidia would fix this in their drivers, I would have though it would be fairly simple to fix. Anyway thanks.

REP+


----------



## Falkentyne

Thank you.
But, it has nothing to do with video drivers.
It's the monitors themselves. It's just the technology in current LCD's.

CRT's were not limited like this. They were limited only by their horizontal scan frequency. However I don't know if video cards downclocked with CRT's hooked up with VGA to DVI Adaptors. But there was no such thing as CRT's needing 'lower' vertical totals. They were analog devices.

AMD and Nvidia cards will behave exactly the same way. No downclocking at 144 hz.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Any known fix for this?
> 
> My graphics card is running at 1.278v idle, I don't like that. 1050mhz as well.
> As long as with it running at that voltage and clock speed will not have any effect on my graphics card for about 3 years or so I'm fine with it.


time to move to the owner's thread. this has been discussed there including the front page. you can run the monitor at 120hz and change nvidia setting to use highest available in games which will then go to 144hz in-game but stay at 120hz at desktop. annoying but its a good workaround at the moment.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Sorry for the OT anyway i have a quick question running a 120hz on the desktop can affect the lifespan of my monitor? But i know from 60hz to 120hz on desktop is very noticeable specially the mouse cursor....


----------



## Falkentyne

Put it this way.
If having Benq Blur reduction on 24/7 and the monitor powered ON 24/7 on a Benq XL2720Z, having it strobe (the backlight being rapidly turned off every 1 millisecond off and on), at 100hz refresh rate, doesn't wear down my Benq, after it having nonstop on time for over a year, now, do you think running at 120hz refresh rate on a non-strobed monitor is going to hurt anything?









Relax.
It won't do a thing.


----------



## chadamir

So I have a bit of a dilemma. I preordered from a number of places. The two that shipped are the two that don't pay return shipping, and one of them is in Canada (NCIX). The other that shipped is from Acer. Acer arrives on Tuesday and NCIX on Friday. The NCIX one has the express pixel perfect guarantee. Acer I ended up paying 800 and NCIX was 850. I am also moving to a new house on Friday. The Acer shipped unexpectedly yesterday, otherwise I would have canceled it. Here are my options:

1) Open the Acer one and if it's perfect, refuse delivery on the NCIX. I'm not sure what they would charge me with or not refund.
2) Refuse delivery on the Acer delivery on Tueday. I could end up in a tricky situation if something goes wrong with the NCIX delivery.
3) Sell one of them. My fear is that there will be an issue and this would be more of a headache than it's worth. Also, I don't think Acer's warranty will transfer. I'd probably be more willing to do it for someone local or someone I know. Then the question is which one to sell.

Thoughts? Interest in purchasing it?


----------



## Nobiting

Got my Acer XB270HU delivered last night. It's been great for the first 18 hours but then this happened: It looks like the red and blue colors are separated now as there is a color offset on everything. There is also a blue/red vertical line going down the screen now.
I haven't even had this thing for 24 hours yet.

Does anyone know whats going on?

Its not the cable because it does this even on the splash screen with no displayport cable attached.


----------



## andom

Just got mine today from Canada Computers!

No dead pixels and minimal backlight bleed. Judging from the responses in this thread, I'm really really lucky. Hopefully this lasts!


----------



## Falkentyne

RMA it.
Seen something very similar happen to the ROG Swift, also (from periodic looking at that thread).

No one knows if the panel itself is bad or if the gsync module went on the fritz. I have never seen a non gsync monitor fail in such a fashion so quickly...


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Just got mine today from Canada Computers!
> 
> No dead pixels and minimal backlight bleed. Judging from the responses in this thread, I'm really really lucky. Hopefully this lasts!


I wouldn't say "really really lucky". Problems just receive a lot more attention than everything running normal and people are more likely to post if the are having a problem of some kind. There is a fair number of pleased people in this thread (Although most the people who like it still indicate some level of backlight bleed / IPS glow.)


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> I wouldn't say "really really lucky". Problems just receive a lot more attention than everything running normal and people are more likely to post if the are having a problem of some kind. There is a fair number of pleased people in this thread (Although most the people who like it still indicate some level of backlight bleed / IPS glow.)


I have had in my possession to test eight monitors so far, of that number two have had no problems. I will have a ninth here next week sometime to test.


----------



## Bradeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I have had in my possession to test eight monitors so far, of that number two have had no problems. I will have a ninth here next week sometime to test.


Them's some terrible statistics.


----------



## hb4x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeno*
> 
> Them's some terrible statistics.


ouch, fingers crossed, got my Acer shipment email on Friday.


----------



## Phaelynar

Maybe this batch will have less problems.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anidamo*
> 
> So I've had the monitor for about a day now and it looks glorious in-game and there were no issues setting it up or getting G-SYNC to work.
> 
> Unfortunately while there are no dead pixels there is some pretty severe glow in the bottom right corner along with some much less noticeable (but definitely still present) glow in the other corners.
> 
> I really, really don't want to send this back but it seems like this is a common issue in this thread. It is of course impossible to say what percentage of monitors have this problem, but there are lots of people providing stories of them receiving two or three monitors in a row exhibiting the same issue.
> 
> Not really sure what I'll do. I don't really play very many dark games and the glow doesn't bother me at all in the normal games I play, even in a pretty dark room, but it's very visible in loading screens or any time a game fades to black. And for $800, I don't think it's unreasonable to want a display that's as perfect as possible.
> 
> Unfortunately I really don't want to deal with the hassle of shipping monitors back and forth across the country every week so if I use it for a few more days and do decide to return it, I'll probably end up getting an RoG Swift instead, which is a shame because IPS is absolutely beautiful. But I think it's safe to say that the first production batch of these monitors do have common issues with glow, especially in the bottom right corner, and perhaps they'll need a few months to iron out their QC issues.
> 
> On the bright side, G-SYNC at 1440p/144hz is absolutely amazing.


IPS monitors have IPS glow. I don't know why people still are expecting differently.


----------



## Falkentyne

Hey Vega, where did you run off to?

Do you still use the benq Z monitors or did you move on to 27" 8 bit ones?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Hey Vega, where did you run off to?
> 
> Do you still use the benq Z monitors or did you move on to 27" 8 bit ones?


I have the Acer predator and a Swift just came in. Going to compare the two. I still have the 3x Portrait Eizo FG2421 setup (for sale) and also going to get the Dell 5K.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Maybe this batch will have less problems.


I had a XB270HU 3 weeks ago (27/3). It had bad glow in the right bottom corner. I sent it back.
I got a second XB270HU a few days ago (18/4). I assume it is part of the 2nd batch. There were 3 weeks in between, where the XB270HU was not available in my country.

The 2nd one has exactly the same glow as the 1st one.
On top of that, it had 2 dead pixels, and a little dirt inside the panel.
I know I am only one example of larger statistics. But as an indicator, it doesn't give me much hope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> IPS monitors have IPS glow. I don't know why people still are expecting differently.


I never owned an IPS panel before.
So I have never had the chance to examine them in detail.
I've read a lot of reviews about the XB270HU. None of them mention the glow.

I've read that IPS monitors don't have the high contrast of other technologies. Not even as good as TN. But I've not read anywhere that you run the risk of not being able to see what's on your screen in very dark scenes. I know that my TN-screens have limited view-angles, and color-shift as a result. But tbh, I've never been bothered by it. I guess I keep my head nicely in front of the middle of the screen. But the IPS-glow was irritating from the moment I started playing a dark game. Dungeons or night in The Witcher 1 (I was replaying that, atm), night in Dying Light, Dishonored, old Thief games, The Old City Leviathan, Outlast. In all those games, the bright yellow spot in the right corner is really distracting.

The other corners on my screens had a lot less glow. So I can't believe it is because of generic panel technology limitations. Because if that was the case, then it should have been a problem in all 4 corners, right ? If they can get 3 corners right, they should be able to get the 4th corner correct too. I suspect it might have to do with the fact that the buttons of the screen are in the right bottom corner ?


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> I had a XB270HU 3 weeks ago (27/3). It had bad glow in the right bottom corner. I sent it back.
> I got a second XB270HU a few days ago (18/4). I assume it is part of the 2nd batch. There were 3 weeks in between, where the XB270HU was not available in my country.
> 
> The 2nd one has exactly the same glow as the 1st one.
> On top of that, it had 2 dead pixels, and a little dirt inside the panel.
> I know I am only one example of larger statistics. But as an indicator, it doesn't give me much hope.
> I never owned an IPS panel before.
> So I have never had the chance to examine them in detail.
> I've read a lot of reviews about the XB270HU. None of them mention the glow.
> 
> I've read that IPS monitors don't have the high contrast of other technologies. Not even as good as TN. But I've not read anywhere that you run the risk of not being able to see what's on your screen in very dark scenes. I know that my TN-screens have limited view-angles, and color-shift as a result. But tbh, I've never been bothered by it. I guess I keep my head nicely in front of the middle of the screen. But the IPS-glow was irritating from the moment I started playing a dark game. Dungeons or night in The Witcher 1 (I was replaying that, atm), night in Dying Light, Dishonored, old Thief games, The Old City Leviathan, Outlast. In all those games, the bright yellow spot in the right corner is really distracting.
> 
> The other corners on my screens had a lot less glow. So I can't believe it is because of generic panel technology limitations. Because if that was the case, then it should have been a problem in all 4 corners, right ? If they can get 3 corners right, they should be able to get the 4th corner correct too. I suspect it might have to do with the fact that the buttons of the screen are in the right bottom corner ?


this.....


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I have the Acer predator and a Swift just came in. Going to compare the two. I still have the 3x Portrait Eizo FG2421 setup (for sale) and also going to get the Dell 5K.


How much for the triple Eizo?


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I have the Acer predator and a Swift just came in. Going to compare the two. I still have the 3x Portrait Eizo FG2421 setup (for sale) and also going to get the Dell 5K.


A newly purchased Swift? Whitch production date?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> I had a XB270HU 3 weeks ago (27/3). It had bad glow in the right bottom corner. I sent it back.
> I got a second XB270HU a few days ago (18/4). I assume it is part of the 2nd batch. There were 3 weeks in between, where the XB270HU was not available in my country.
> 
> The 2nd one has exactly the same glow as the 1st one.
> On top of that, it had 2 dead pixels, and a little dirt inside the panel.
> I know I am only one example of larger statistics. But as an indicator, it doesn't give me much hope.
> I never owned an IPS panel before.
> So I have never had the chance to examine them in detail.
> I've read a lot of reviews about the XB270HU. *None of them mention the glow.*
> 
> I've read that IPS monitors don't have the high contrast of other technologies. Not even as good as TN. But I've not read anywhere that you run the risk of not being able to see what's on your screen in very dark scenes. I know that my TN-screens have limited view-angles, and color-shift as a result. But tbh, I've never been bothered by it. I guess I keep my head nicely in front of the middle of the screen. But the IPS-glow was irritating from the moment I started playing a dark game. Dungeons or night in The Witcher 1 (I was replaying that, atm), night in Dying Light, Dishonored, old Thief games, The Old City Leviathan, Outlast. In all those games, the bright yellow spot in the right corner is really distracting.
> 
> The other corners on my screens had a lot less glow. So I can't believe it is because of generic panel technology limitations. Because if that was the case, then it should have been a problem in all 4 corners, right ? If they can get 3 corners right, they should be able to get the 4th corner correct too. I suspect it might have to do with the fact that the buttons of the screen are in the right bottom corner ?


Because its normal and too common to mention. Polarized screens prevent IPS glow to a degree, but I am not sure if that Acer model has a polarized screen...


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Because its normal and too common to mention. Polarized screens prevent IPS glow to a degree, but I am not sure if that Acer model has a polarized screen...


So it's so common on IPS-screens, that they can't properly display a dark scene, it's not worth mentioning ?

Unbelievable. I've heard people moan and cry and whine because of color-shift on TN-screens when they move their heads about. Supposedly that's a huge problem. But a yellow glare on your screen, as strong as if someone shines a spot-light on the right-bottom corner, that is no problem ?

What exactly is a "polarized screen" ? Does that mean it has a device inside the monitor that automatically de-polarizes the panel, once in a while ? Like how CRTs used to have a button to de-polarize ? Or do it automatically once when you switch them on ?

Does that mean that the polarization is something that builds up slowly over time ? And therefor you need to depolarize once in a while ? If that is the case, then the problem with the XB270HU (and any other IPS-screen without a depolarizer) is even worse. Suppose I keep ordering monitors and sending them back, until I have a good example. Does it mean I am not safe ? Can my "good" monitor start builing up polarity. And then after a few weeks (or months?) the problem of the IPS-glow starts to grow worse ? And my "good monitor" will turn out to have just as bad a yellow glow as the other ones ?

I am considering playing the lottery, and ordering a 3rd XB270HU. But if there's a chance that a good monitor might also develop the yellow ips-glow after a few months, then I won't even consider an IPS-screen anymore.


----------



## gavros777

I bought a samsung ultra wide waiting for it to ship from korea and i'm also on the lookout to buy a Eizo FG2421 which i wanna put it on top of the samsung.
What stand do you guys recommend me getting where i'll be able to mount both monitors?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> So it's so common on IPS-screens, that they can't properly display a dark scene, it's not worth mentioning ?
> 
> Unbelievable. I've heard people moan and cry and whine because of color-shift on TN-screens when they move their heads about. Supposedly that's a huge problem. But a yellow glare on your screen, as strong as if someone shines a spot-light on the right-bottom corner, that is no problem ?
> 
> What exactly is a "polarized screen" ? Does that mean it has a device inside the monitor that automatically de-polarizes the panel, once in a while ? Like how CRTs used to have a button to de-polarize ? Or do it automatically once when you switch them on ?
> 
> Does that mean that the polarization is something that builds up slowly over time ? And therefor you need to depolarize once in a while ? If that is the case, then the problem with the XB270HU (and any other IPS-screen without a depolarizer) is even worse. Suppose I keep ordering monitors and sending them back, until I have a good example. Does it mean I am not safe ? Can my "good" monitor start builing up polarity. And then after a few weeks (or months?) the problem of the IPS-glow starts to grow worse ? And my "good monitor" will turn out to have just as bad a yellow glow as the other ones ?
> 
> I am considering playing the lottery, and ordering a 3rd XB270HU. But if there's a chance that a good monitor might also develop the yellow ips-glow after a few months, then I won't even consider an IPS-screen anymore.


Polarized screen is something that greatly reduces IPS glow by whichever means. Sorry, I don't know exactly how they do it, but they do it. Polarized screens do not entirely remove IPS glow, but reduce it by good 70-80% It is something that needs to be integrated into the monitor by the manufacturer. Makers of IPS monitors USED to use such screens, but you rarely see them now. I believe Eizo still makes some, but none of their monitors use G-Sync/Free-Sync or ULMB or even use 120Hz, aside from FG2421, which is a VA anyway.

You're right - IPS glow sucks big time and backlight bleeding IPS screens have sucks even more. Both of these issues greatly reduce perception of already abysmally low contrast ratio, but I would take them over any TN panel for sure. TN is just plain horrid...

IPS monitors - best for web browsing, photo editing, designing graphics, etc. and "gaming" with a flat, depth-lacking image
TN monitors - best for competitive MP gaming, where graphics is disregarded entirely. TN panels are NOT for SP games, where a player may wish to stop and try to appreciate some textures, models, or other graphics. Again, flat image.
VA monitors - best for image quality with good image depth, great for SP and MP games, great for web browsing, not good for photo editing, graphics, design etc. Only ONE VA panel, FG2421, has the same advantage as these new IPS and TN "gaming" panels, which is Turbo 240 - 120Hz with light-strobing, such as ULMB / LightBoost, but without G-Sync.

I could NEVER understand IPS and TN users who have high-end rigs and want to enjoy graphics. What's the point of having all the 3D graphics settings maxed out for the best image and yet VIEW that image on displays that lack quality and make any 3D image look like a flat 2D image?

I mean, forget FG2421 if its too small and too low resolution for ya - get a good 1440p VA panel and ENJOY that graphics!


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Polarized screen is something that greatly reduces IPS glow by whichever means. Sorry, I don't know exactly how they do it, but they do it. Polarized screens do not entirely remove IPS glow, but reduce it by good 70-80% It is something that needs to be integrated into the monitor by the manufacturer. Makers of IPS monitors USED to use such screens, but you rarely see them now. I believe Eizo still makes some, but none of their monitors use G-Sync/Free-Sync or ULMB or even use 120Hz, aside from FG2421, which is a VA anyway.
> 
> You're right - IPS glow sucks big time and backlight bleeding IPS screens have sucks even more. Both of these issues greatly reduce perception of already abysmally low contrast ratio, but I would take them over any TN panel for sure. TN is just plain horrid...
> 
> IPS monitors - best for web browsing, photo editing, designing graphics, etc. and "gaming" with a flat, depth-lacking image
> TN monitors - best for competitive MP gaming, where graphics is disregarded entirely. TN panels are NOT for SP games, where a player may wish to stop and try to appreciate some textures, models, or other graphics. Again, flat image.
> VA monitors - best for image quality with good image depth, great for SP and MP games, great for web browsing, not good for photo editing, graphics, design etc. Only ONE VA panel, FG2421, has the same advantage as these new IPS and TN "gaming" panels, which is Turbo 240 - 120Hz with light-strobing, such as ULMB / LightBoost, but without G-Sync.
> 
> I could NEVER understand IPS and TN users who have high-end rigs and want to enjoy graphics. What's the point of having all the 3D graphics settings maxed out for the best image and yet VIEW that image on displays that lack quality and make any 3D image look like a flat 2D image?
> 
> I mean, forget FG2421 if its too small and too low resolution for ya - get a good 1440p VA panel and ENJOY that graphics!


Are there any 1440p VA panels available? I did some google search last night and couldn't find any.


----------



## chadamir

What reviews of it have you read? The glow is mentioned on TFTCentral. The corner is backlight bleed.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> What reviews of it have you read? The glow is mentioned on TFTCentral.


Yeah, I now see it too.
From: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
Quote:


> On a black image there is a characteristic white glow when viewed from an angle, commonly referred to as IPS-glow. This is common on most modern IPS panels and can be distracting to some users. If you view dark content from a normal head-on viewing position, you can actually see this glow as your eyes look towards the edges of the screen if the screen is of a large size. This could be distracting if you work with a lot of dark content. The IPS glow was normal here for a modern IPS-type panel. While the general viewing angles of IPS technology are better than TN Film, this IPS glow is one area where they are not as well off.


There is a picture above this text.
There is a (very strong) white glow on the picture. But that picture is completely different from what I saw on my 2 monitors. The picture does have a tiny bit of yellow in the right bottom corner. But that's not even an indication of what my 2 monitors looked like.
Quote:


> The corner is backlight bleed.


I don't think so. I've got 2 TN-monitors which both have a little backlight-bleeding. And I've seen it on other monitors. Backlight-bleeding is white, and makes black greyish. It makes the screen look dull. What the XB270HU has is not just backlight-bleeding. There's more to it. E.g. it is not white, it is yellow. And unlike backlight-bleeding, it doesn't stay the same when you move your head. When I move my head down to the right, so it is straight in front of the right bottom corner, the yellowish glow disappears mostly. And you see a little white backlight-bleeding. If that would be it, it would be acceptable. The yellowish glow in the corner is not acceptable.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Are there any 1440p VA panels available? I did some google search last night and couldn't find any.


Theres the BenQ BL3200PT which can be had for $600, its 32" 1440p, which gives it the same ppi as a 24" 1080p, personally i would like to see a 27" 1440p VA for it to be a bit crisper. There is also a Phillips 40" 4k VA which has around 110ppi just about a 27" 1440p which is nice, but 4k is too tough of a resolution to run on a single high end card.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Theres the BenQ BL3200PT which can be had for $600, its 32" 1440p, which gives it the same ppi as a 24" 1080p, personally i would like to see a 27" 1440p VA for it to be a bit crisper. There is also a Phillips 40" 4k VA which has around 110ppi just about a 27" 1440p which is nice, but 4k is too tough of a resolution to run on a single high end card.


Thanks for the info. I would prefer a 27" 1440p va to mount on top of my samsung ultra wide 34" which will be arriving at my address in few days.
Is this a good stand by the way?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-LCD-Monitor-Desk-Stand-Free-Standing-Vertical-2-Screens-up-to-27-Black-/361022910792?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item540ea47148
I'll be using the asus vg248qe on top until i upgrade it to either an eizo or a 27" 1440p va.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Theres the BenQ BL3200PT which can be had for $600, its 32" 1440p, which gives it the same ppi as a 24" 1080p, personally i would like to see a 27" 1440p VA for it to be a bit crisper. There is also a Phillips 40" 4k VA which has around 110ppi just about a 27" 1440p which is nice, but 4k is too tough of a resolution to run on a single high end card.


Less tough than 1440p at 144Hz.


----------



## emsj86

Maybe it's me or not. But anyone else notice a difference with g sync on or off. I'm coming from a vg248qe 144hz 1080p to this monitor. And to be honest I don't notice a difference g sync on or not. Is there a way I can test it to see if it's working right? Also how do you set the rgb. I used the tffc profile and while it's good I'd like to mess around with it but only see settings for stand graphics etc and contrast/brightness? Also third and last question. Should I Rma with newegg for a dead pixel. My concern is not with shipping as I'm a premium member and it would be free but with the possibility of new monitor with black light bleeding as I can barley notice it on 100 percent brightness (or atleast whe. I had it on there before changing it to 60)


----------



## Gryz

If you want to see G-Sync in action on your G-Sync monitor, try out nVidia's Pendulum demo on your own machine.
Download is here: http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I mean, forget FG2421 if its too small and too low resolution for ya - get a good 1440p VA panel and ENJOY that graphics!


Any resolution is fine. 1440p did look a bit better indeed. But with 1080p you get higher framerates. And thus it will allow me to enable more eyecandy (SSAO, etc).

27" versus 23.5" is more important to me. I'm used to 27" now. Maybe I can get used to 23.5" again. I used to have a 24" 16x10 Samsung before.

I am in doubt what to do.

1) Try more XB270HUs. But I'm afraid they will all have the glow. Besides the glow, this screen seems perfect for me.

2) Eizo FG2421. Downsides: a little small. And no G-Sync. Upside: good dark colors. 1080p allows higher fps.

3) Swift ROG. Downsides: TN colors (I don't mind color-shift). 1440p requires a new gpu (I'll wait for the gtx980ti). Not sure if build-quality/QC issues have been solved. Pixel inversion issue (not sure I'll notice).

4) Acer XB270HA. Only 1080p (that's good and bad). Downsides: TN colors. Few reviews on the web.

I really would a 120Hz or 144Hz screen. It seems there are no 120Hz VA screens. No G-Sync and no 120Hz kinda make me forget about VA-screens for gaming.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Eizo FG2421. Downsides: a little small. And no G-Sync. Upside: good dark colors. 1080p allows higher fps.


Smallness can really be negated by just putting your face closer to the screen, if you like to sit back and recline or something then its understandable to want larger screen.


----------



## Martha Stewart

anyone know if there are any Acer.com codes available?

Since they are in stock I tried "Seizethedeal" and nothing. Ordered from Amazon, but they still list June as a ship date :\


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martha Stewart*
> 
> anyone know if there are any Acer.com codes available?
> 
> Since they are in stock I tried "Seizethedeal" and nothing. Ordered from Amazon, but they still list June as a ship date :\


You have to add the monitor to your cart, proceed to check out and let it sit for a few hours. Then you'll get an automated 10% discount with free shipping.

Note: you have to make an account and be signed in for the code to be emailed to you.


----------



## chadamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> So I have a bit of a dilemma. I preordered from a number of places. The two that shipped are the two that don't pay return shipping, and one of them is in Canada (NCIX). The other that shipped is from Acer. Acer arrives on Tuesday and NCIX on Friday. The NCIX one has the express pixel perfect guarantee. Acer I ended up paying 800 and NCIX was 850. I am also moving to a new house on Friday. The Acer shipped unexpectedly yesterday, otherwise I would have canceled it. Here are my options:
> 
> 1) Open the Acer one and if it's perfect, refuse delivery on the NCIX. I'm not sure what they would charge me with or not refund.
> 2) Refuse delivery on the Acer delivery on Tueday. I could end up in a tricky situation if something goes wrong with the NCIX delivery.
> 3) Sell one of them. My fear is that there will be an issue and this would be more of a headache than it's worth. Also, I don't think Acer's warranty will transfer. I'd probably be more willing to do it for someone local or someone I know. Then the question is which one to sell.
> 
> Thoughts? Interest in purchasing it?


Leaning toward rejecting the monitor being sent by Acer. If someone is interested, let me know.


----------



## emsj86

id just return the one i know its a slight ht but be happy you got a perfect monitor. Mine has one dead pixel which i dont see but bothers me that i spent so much money for not perfection


----------



## spacebob

I just got off the phone with Amazon about my order and wanted to share what they told me about my order in case anyone else is still waiting on their Amazon order.

I ordered mine April 19th when they were labeled as out-of-stock and the email I received estimated I would get it somewhere between May 20th and June 3rd. When I called Amazon today for an update the only thing they could tell me was that they are estimating June 1st for me, so not much has really changed. I know they are in stock on Acer's site but I hesitant because of their return policy.

Has anyone had to RMA with Acer? How has that been? Their pixel policy is like 5 dead pixels, right?


----------



## Crivens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacebob*
> 
> I just got off the phone with Amazon about my order and wanted to share what they told me about my order in case anyone else is still waiting on their Amazon order.
> 
> I ordered mine April 19th when they were labeled as out-of-stock and the email I received estimated I would get it somewhere between May 20th and June 3rd. When I called Amazon today for an update the only thing they could tell me was that they are estimating June 1st for me, so not much has really changed. I know they are in stock on Acer's site but I hesitant because of their return policy.
> 
> Has anyone had to RMA with Acer? How has that been? Their pixel policy is like 5 dead pixels, right?


1

sure it's 16~ dead/stuck pixels for 2560x1440. mines is sat in cologne - germany since Friday.. parcelfarce will be getting it once it enters the uk, defo signing unchecked when it arrives.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crivens*
> 
> 1
> 
> sure it's 16~ dead/stuck pixels for 2560x1440. mines is sat in cologne - germany since Friday.. parcelfarce will be getting it once it enters the uk, defo signing unchecked when it arrives.


an acer customer service rep told me 4 dead pixels for an exchange.


----------



## Phaelynar

I wonder if all of us with "packaging" orders at Newegg will get our orders shipped today as promised.


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Just created an account to update y'all since I've been lurking on this thread for weeks...

I ordered directly from the Acer store near the beginning of the month. I don't have an account there so I just talked to their customer service people to get an order update. They told me my order still shows backordered but connected me to their sales number which has access to their warehouse.

Now the important stuff: the rep they connected me to said they got stock in on Friday (as some people mentioned) AND they got more stock in today. He said since I got standard shipping my order hasn't shipped yet but I should expect it to ship within the next 48 hours!


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I wonder if all of us with "packaging" orders at Newegg will get our orders shipped today as promised.


I'll be watching my inbox for the shipping confirmation I was promised.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> an acer customer service rep told me 4 dead pixels for an exchange.


you can cheat....

Use paint to add more pixel in a photo of the monitor....

Your money does not have dead cent...


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You have to add the monitor to your cart, proceed to check out and let it sit for a few hours. Then you'll get an automated 10% discount with free shipping.
> 
> Note: you have to make an account and be signed in for the code to be emailed to you.


It worked! I actually left it in my cart for couple hours, then chatted with support, I was told they couldn't offer the promo code unless they called me. I gave them my phone number, sales called me and ordered with 10% off and free shipping









Thanks !


----------



## spacebob

So I called up Acer and had a cht with a sales representatvie (who was extremely nice btw)


Acer has a 15 day no-questions-asked return policy for either a refund or exchange. You just have to pay for return shipping.
He called down to the warehouse (located in TX) and asked if all of the shipment they just got was already claimed. The warehouse said there were still some available but when he tried to process my order the item was still marked as out-of-stock and he wasn't able to put it through. He said he'll keep an eye on it for me and when the item comes back in stock he will call me to put in my order. My guess is that either the warehouse is wrong and all the inventory is claimed or their system hasn't been updated with the new inventory.
I asked about a discount since I missed the "seizetheidea" window and all he was able to offer me was 5% off. 5% is better than no percent so I took it.
Lastly he did say that their warehouse is always the first to get more stock so going with them would be the quickest option. This might just be a sales tactic but the logic is pretty sound.
So long story short I am going to order from Acer and cancel my Amazon backorder.


----------



## Phaelynar

Still no ship notice from Newegg. I anticipate an unpleasant call when I get back from lunch.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Still no ship notice from Newegg. I anticipate an unpleasant call when I get back from lunch.


I may not have time to call today, so let me know how it goes!


----------



## supeg93

FYI for you Canadian bros. Direct Canada (same company as NCIX) has this Monitor for around 100 Less then NCIX. PM them with NCIX and get the Monitor for around 850~ CAN


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> I may not have time to call today, so let me know how it goes!


I spoke to the same Supervisor that called me Friday, assuring shipment on Monday. I was told that they have not been informed any different and they don't know at what time today the orders will be released.


----------



## bdr529

Newegg says they are in stock now..


----------



## Mygaffer

It is my understanding that most places will not have stock to ship out for another day or two, around 4/29. I am hoping that my monitor will be waiting for me when I get back from a small vacation I am taking this weekend.


----------



## Phaelynar

Anyone stuck in "packaging" get a tracking # yet? They're in stock now, so no idea. Not sure if I should place another order or what.


----------



## michaelius

Europe might be getting some shipments soon

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27966325&postcount=577


----------



## FTWRoguE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Anyone stuck in "packaging" get a tracking # yet? They're in stock now, so no idea. Not sure if I should place another order or what.


I've been in packaging since last Tuesday. They called me Friday after I did a chat with them online, they bumped my shipping from 3 day to 2, and said they would ship today, still nothing :/


----------



## ozzy1925

if i buy this monitor from amazon will they replace it with even it has 1 dead pixel or dirt?


----------



## Bradeno

I'm starting to think that the actual retail price is really 100 less than is being used on most online stores (Canada and US) and that we'll see that drop once these become readily available around the world.

For anyone who has ordered this monitor from NCIX, how long did it take before they actually upgraded the order status to shipped?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supeg93*
> 
> FYI for you Canadian bros. Direct Canada (same company as NCIX) has this Monitor for around 100 Less then NCIX. PM them with NCIX and get the Monitor for around 850~ CAN


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Mine shipped today fr the Acer Store. Yay!!


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> if i buy this monitor from amazon will they replace it with even it has 1 dead pixel or dirt?


For Amazon here in US you can return anything you buy within 30 days no questions and they even pay for return ground shipping.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> For Amazon here in US you can return anything you buy within 30 days no questions and they even pay for return ground shipping.


thanks, i talked to them and they say they even cover the international shipment


----------



## Thoth420

Might be swapping to 390x and a MG279Q so I will have both my 780Ti(not recommend without SLI for this display) and my XB270HU which has no dirt or dead pixels or physical defects. It has IPS glow above 25 brightness but the display looks great even at 0. Will keep everyone posted once I make a decision I just want to say with everything this community has taught me over the years you guys have first dibs on what I consider a near perfect one of these panels...especially seeing all the complaints, issues and concerns.









Also I take meds because my OCD is so bad....so....might be a bit of a nub but still a perfectionist.


----------



## hb4x

Mine from ACER came earlier this morning, set it up and no dead pixels (woo!) but there is some backlight bleed:

PICS: http://imgur.com/a/LGJFH
If you change viewing angles the BLB gets much worse: http://i.imgur.com/Uopc8cE.jpg

I don't notice the BLB unless I'm looking for it but I might just be numb to it by now. Will report back when I can properly test gaming/video later. Overall very happy with it so far!


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Anyone stuck in "packaging" get a tracking # yet? They're in stock now, so no idea. Not sure if I should place another order or what.


Status has changed to "shipped" for me, but still no tracking number.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Status has changed to "shipped" for me, but still no tracking number.


Same for me From shipped to packing today then again to shipped a few hours ago, but no tracking #.


----------



## Phaelynar

Mines the same way.

They told me earlier they are trying to ship them today and tomorrow. My guess is they changed the status but it won't ship until tomorrow. At least I got the shipping upped to 2 day, so I'll have it for this weekend.


----------



## Shopan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr529*
> 
> Newegg says they are in stock now..


What are the chances of Newegg just repackaging all the one that was returned and sold it back?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> if i buy this monitor from amazon will they replace it with even it has 1 dead pixel or dirt?


Yeah, Amazon will allow you to return anything they sold you (not another merchant) for free with a Prime account, almost no questions asked. I pulled the trigger a few days ago on this monitor through Amazon despite the supposed month wait time. I would rather wait and have access to super easy, free returns than invest $800 in something right now that can only be returned if it has more than 15 dead pixels direct from Acer. Granted for what this monitor is, $800 is a good price, but that return policy/QC is outrageous. Plus I am hoping that some kinks (like dirt behind the screen) can be ironed out by the time Amazon gets their batch.


----------



## bdr529

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shopan*
> 
> What are the chances of Newegg just repackaging all the one that was returned and sold it back?


I think they would need to sell them as open box.


----------



## Ricey20

Got mine from Acer today, 3rd try. This one is good. Maybe they finally fixed up QC.


----------



## aaronjb

Tracking number from NewEgg. Nice!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shopan*
> 
> What are the chances of Newegg just repackaging all the one that was returned and sold it back?


There were reports of that with the first batch.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hb4x*
> 
> Mine from ACER came earlier this morning, set it up and no dead pixels (woo!) but there is some backlight bleed:
> 
> PICS: http://imgur.com/a/LGJFH
> If you change viewing angles the BLB gets much worse: http://i.imgur.com/Uopc8cE.jpg
> 
> I don't notice the BLB unless I'm looking for it but I might just be numb to it by now. Will report back when I can properly test gaming/video later. Overall very happy with it so far!


if the light changes as you change viewing angles its not BLB. its IPS glow. all IPS have this issue.


----------



## supermi

Tracking # here as well, WED delivery for me







Might take that day off of work hehe


----------



## Phaelynar

The **** newegg. Tracking says they shipped it ground with delivery Friday. Not only was it originally 3 day, but they upgraded me to 2 day.

So far this is the worst newegg experience ever, and ill be calling them tomorrow to voice my displeasure.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> The **** newegg. Tracking says they shipped it ground with delivery Friday. Not only was it originally 3 day, but they upgraded me to 2 day.
> 
> So far this is the worst newegg experience ever, and ill be calling them tomorrow to voice my displeasure.


$50 back in your pocket is fair!

Or ship another next day for you and go can refuse /return either


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> $50 back in your pocket is fair!
> 
> Or ship another next day for you and go can refuse /return either


yeah, they were supposed to ship mine 2-day as well, went out 3-day. I have little hope that any of this batch will be defect-free, but I'll keep ordering, checking, returning, ordering, checking, returning... I hope Newegg is sending all my discards straight back to Acer with a nasty letter attached.


----------



## chadamir

I would say that this was hands-down the worst experience I've had with newegg. I received a shipping notification on the 21st and a tracking number. I waited and waited and the tracking never updated. It only said that the label was created. I called each day on the 22nd to the 24th and each time I was told that I would know by the end of the day or that I should expect an email shortly etc. I was told of course that it absolutely had shipped. I think probably late on the 23rd they became aware that it hadn't. Finally at the end of the 24th, they told me that the department that would have to call the outside warehouse went home for the weekend and that I would need to wait until Monday.

Fast forward to today. I called Newegg at around 3 PM their time because they still had not gotten back to me. I told them that I want to cancel my order because I already got one from somewhere else. The girl told me that they would get right on it, but if for some reason it was still mailed to me, they would give me a label to send it back. I was a bit annoyed since they said I should not just refuse the package. I don't want to get into it with them, if the package gets lost so I'll probably accept it, but it's going to my old house since I am moving on Friday. They said I should be refunded soon.

Today, some kind of invoice was made by Newegg for another monitor, but it was then voided. I have not received any email confirming my refund.

Newegg really left me hanging. I pay sales tax with newegg so when I buy with them, I expect a certain level of customer service. I have premier so at least I did not have to wait on hold when I called. We'll see if I keep premier when my renewal comes up in May.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeno*
> 
> I'm starting to think that the actual retail price is really 100 less than is being used on most online stores (Canada and US) and that we'll see that drop once these become readily available around the world.
> 
> For anyone who has ordered this monitor from NCIX, how long did it take before they actually upgraded the order status to shipped?


They ship very quickly if they have stock.


----------



## HyperMatrix

I posted this in the Owner's thread. But figure it'd make more sense here:

Thought I'd share. NCIX has them in stock for $950 Canadian with free shipping. And you can price match with direct canada at $859. Just ordered one. Here's the URL for the price match:

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=10141107442


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Thought I'd share. NCIX has them in stock for $950 Canadian with free shipping


While we are at it. Amazon.de also has some in stock right now:
http://amzn.to/1aKNH4F


----------



## Arizonian

Newegg right now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I posted this in the Owner's thread. But figure it'd make more sense here:
> 
> Thought I'd share. NCIX has them in stock for $950 Canadian with free shipping. And you can price match with direct canada at $859. Just ordered one. Here's the URL for the price match:
> 
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=10141107442


Thanks!

I would grab 2 of these in an instant if my 780Ti could run them (only 1 DisplayPort port). Titan X runs loud and hot with current coolers (at least what I seemed to gather from reviews), so really not worth upgrading to it at the moment. 980Ti is still some ways out and 980 is simply not a worth-while upgrade over 780Ti.









//Edit: Couldn't resist - grabbed a couple of these anyways (also grabbed both express coverage and express exchange just to be safe). I'll only be able to run one of these with my card at the moment, but I'll at least verify they're all good and wait for 980Ti, which should be coming in 1-2 months.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Newegg right now
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742


Nice. If they fulfilled backorders and have stock available on their site, it seems like their production is catching up. I'm sending my monitor back tomorrow. Maybe if these don't go out of stock instantly I can get one for myself.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I would grab 2 of these in an instant if my 780Ti could run them (only 1 DisplayPort port). Titan X runs loud and hot with current coolers (at least what I seemed to gather from reviews), so really not worth upgrading to it at the moment. 980Ti is still some ways out and 980 is simply not a worth-while upgrade over 780Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //Edit: Couldn't resist - grabbed a couple of these anyways (also grabbed both express coverage and express exchange just to be safe). I'll only be able to run one of these with my card at the moment, but I'll at least verify they're all good and wait for 980Ti, which should be coming in 1-2 months.


Haha yeah after the price match I decided to spring for both coverages as well. I want a perfect freaking panel. This way I'm guaranteed it. Even if I end up having to go through the hassle of swapping. And yeah 980ti is looking like a good deal if you don't mind the 6gb vram, which should be more than enough for 90% of games. I also did the express 1 day shipping. So hopefully I'll get it on Wednesday. I can't wait. All I need after this is DX12. The golden age of computer gaming is upon us. =D


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Haha yeah after the price match I decided to spring for both coverages as well. I want a perfect freaking panel. This way I'm guaranteed it. Even if I end up having to go through the hassle of swapping. And yeah 980ti is looking like a good deal if you don't mind the 6gb vram, which should be more than enough for 90% of games. I also did the express 1 day shipping. So hopefully I'll get it on Wednesday. I can't wait. All I need after this is DX12. The golden age of computer gaming is upon us. =D


I went for Purolator Ground (2-6d). I checked and they are all shipping from the Ontario supplier. Being in Ottawa, I'm hoping shipping would be pretty quick as well.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shopan*
> 
> What are the chances of Newegg just repackaging all the one that was returned and sold it back?


Very high, a couple members who bought from Newegg have been able to see that the monitor was previously returned by someone else.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Very high, a couple members who bought from Newegg have been able to see that the monitor was previously returned by someone else.


Wouldn't they have to list it as open box...

I just ordered mine off newegg last night. I'm going to be pretty disappointed if mine looks like it was opened and repackaged.


----------



## spacebob

Odd, Acer's store no longer lists the monitor.

Link to the product:
http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300

Link to all monitors:
http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/list/categoryID.66202400

I wonder if this is an error or if they removed it so people couldn't keep ordering since they are out of stock.

Edit: Crap, looks like the links redirect to the Acer Store frontpage. If you copy/paste them you'll see that the monitor is no longer there.


----------



## aaronjb

Out for delivery from NewEgg. Happy with how they handled the shipping on this one, since they refunded me my overnight.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacebob*
> 
> Odd, Acer's store no longer lists the monitor.
> 
> Link to the product:
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/pd/ThemeID.35703000/productID.314151300
> 
> Link to all monitors:
> http://store.acer.com/store/aceramer/en_US/list/categoryID.66202400
> 
> I wonder if this is an error or if they removed it so people couldn't keep ordering since they are out of stock.
> 
> Edit: Crap, looks like the links redirect to the Acer Store frontpage. If you copy/paste them you'll see that the monitor is no longer there.


Mine shipped from them yesterday.

SS


----------



## spacebob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Mine shipped from them yesterday.
> 
> SS


I tried to order from them over the phone yesterday but they said they were out of stock.


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Got shipping notice from Acer this morning







Estimated delivery Thursday. Tracking says signature required and I definitely won't be home so hopefully I can pick it up after work or on Friday.


----------



## Crivens

No dead or stuck pixels on mine from Germany display quality looks worlds better than my shimian, oddly i don't seem to notice the 144hz unless thats the reason why it looks great. OSD is freaking annoying though but nothing to concern myself with in all honesty


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Out for delivery from NewEgg. Happy with how they handled the shipping on this one, since they refunded me my overnight.


My tracking number still doesn't work 100%. It just says billing info received. I was supposed to be upgraded to 2 day, but it shows ground with a delivery for Friday.

I called this morning and they told me I'll receive it tomorrow, which makes zero sense.

Once this ordeal with this monitor is over, I am never buying another product from Newegg again.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> Wouldn't they have to list it as open box...
> 
> I just ordered mine off newegg last night. I'm going to be pretty disappointed if mine looks like it was opened and repackaged.


There's been reports of clearly opened and resealed monitors coming out of newegg shipped as new. One of the reasons I ordered from Acer direct for my second.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishPhoenix117*
> 
> Got shipping notice from Acer this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated delivery Thursday. Tracking says signature required and I definitely won't be home so hopefully I can pick it up after work or on Friday.


If you leave a note saying it's ok toeabe it there. Than they wi I have to do that all the time specially with dhl


----------



## emsj86

I'm so up in the air with my one dead pixel. But it's almost center of screen. I have the Rma all set. Just don't want to wait if it happens to go out of stock before my Rma gets processed. I'm almost ok with the dead pixel but than I tell myself Jim you spent 800 dollars and if I choose to resell if future that pixel will lower the price. Glad I didn't sell my Asus 144hz 1080p monitor yet.


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Got my tracking number from Acer. Delivery set for this Thursday. Fingers crossed we get good ones.


----------



## ondoy

Acer XB270HU Abprz Black 27'' 4ms WQHD G-SYNC Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor IPS 350 cd/m2 1,000:1 @ 799

now on stock...


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Got my Newegg UPS tracking number. Excited to see how much better these high hertz monitors are in gaming, since I've been using 60hz forever.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> Got my Newegg UPS tracking number. Excited to see how much better these high hertz monitors are in gaming, since I've been using 60hz forever.


It makes quite a difference. I would not be able to go back to 60hz : /


----------



## Phaelynar

Got a $50 gift card for all the screw ups with my order. I do have to wait thugh until Friday for the monitor though.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Got a $50 gift card for all the screw ups with my order. I do have to wait thugh until Friday for the monitor though.


Oh yeah the $ amount I called he he. Well it is not much but its something at least.

Mine is still in route but now I also tempted by the 40 or 48 inch curved swung TV's... Almost the opposite of this but so tempting. I trying to stay to my plan of this Acer and a Vive or Rift...


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Got jerked around a bit by Acer and FedEx. FedEx won't hold at a location without Acers approval, Acer won't allow them to because it's against Acer policy. Ill try leaving a note for the driver and seeing if he'll leave it there. Worst case and hoping this is true, FedEx did say after all the delivery attempts I'll have an opportunity to pick it up before they send it back to Acer...


----------



## Gryz

One Dutch webshop has increased the price from 749 euros to 799 euros. I wonder why. Did the dollar/euro exchange rate change that much ? Do they think the limited availability in my country (or in Europe) allows them to make more profit ? Or are they already sick from the monitors that were shipped back, and they need the extra money to cover the cost of returns ?

The other Dutch webshop that sells the XB270HU still has it at 749 euros.


----------



## aaronjb

Mine was delivered. I'm looking forward to putting this side-by-side with the ROG Swift.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> if i buy this monitor from amazon will they replace it with even it has 1 dead pixel or dirt?


Just don't go through one of their Amazon sellers.

I purchased it on Amazon through antonline. Multiple dead pixels, dirt specs, etc. I sent an RMA, because I'd rather have a working one than just getting my money back. They just created a ticket with Acer and sent a UPS shipping label. So I sent it to Acer. Today, I received the "repaired" monitor, and the issues still exist. Being that my 30 day return is up in a couple days, I can't go through the repair process again, and antonline is stating I used up my one and only RMA. Had I known about that, I would have just returned this monitor.

And Acer's stating that fewer than 20 dead pixels is what's considered acceptable. I'm sorry, I am OCD about this stuff, especially when it comes to an $800 monitor. And a monitor's whole purpose revolves around it's pixels. I hate the computer selling market. It's one of the only industries I know where broken is considered acceptable, and you don't get to return things, and have to purchase items praying that they work. You wouldn't go to a car dealer and have to purchase a new car without being able to test drive it, where 12 cracks in your windows is "acceptable".


----------



## Arizonian

Congratulations to everyone getting these new monitors as availability seems to be picking up.

Just a reminder there's actually a club thread. When you've gotten these monitors you might want to check out the owners club.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club

I'm finding it harder to resist and may end up in owner myself. I'm one of those stuck on the fence committing.


----------



## spacebob

I went ahead and order from Newegg this morning and just received my tracking number, it's not working yet but it's at least a good sign. Obvioulsy Newegg has enough stock to fill backorders and new orders.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacebob*
> 
> I went ahead and order from Newegg this morning and just received my tracking number, it's not working yet but it's at least a good sign. Obvioulsy Newegg has enough stock to fill backorders and new orders.


With Newegg a tracking number means it's been dropped off / picked up and can take up to 24 hours before the newegg website gets updated by delivery company.

If you take the tracking number and go to whomever is delivering it directly you may find out where it is enroute quicker then Newegg posting it the first time.

If your Premier member you'd have it by Thursday, by Friday otherwise.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> Just don't go through one of their Amazon sellers.
> 
> I purchased it on Amazon through antonline. Multiple dead pixels, dirt specs, etc. I sent an RMA, because I'd rather have a working one than just getting my money back. They just created a ticket with Acer and sent a UPS shipping label. So I sent it to Acer. Today, I received the "repaired" monitor, and the issues still exist. Being that my 30 day return is up in a couple days, I can't go through the repair process again, and antonline is stating I used up my one and only RMA. Had I known about that, I would have just returned this monitor.
> 
> And Acer's stating that fewer than 20 dead pixels is what's considered acceptable. I'm sorry, I am OCD about this stuff, especially when it comes to an $800 monitor. And a monitor's whole purpose revolves around it's pixels. I hate the computer selling market. It's one of the only industries I know where broken is considered acceptable, and you don't get to return things, and have to purchase items praying that they work. You wouldn't go to a car dealer and have to purchase a new car without being able to test drive it, where 12 cracks in your windows is "acceptable".


RMA's do NOT work that way. You have a warranty for at least a year, more if Acer offers a longer warranty. That means you are entitled to a working monitor free from defects (dead or stuck pixel policy is whatever Acer lists, which may require more than one bad pixel) no matter how many times you have to send it in. *EDIT* Sorry, didn't finish reading your comment. 20 dead pixels is kind of a high bar, that sucks. Try and return it.

Just do all your warranty work directly with Acer and ignore the reseller. Otherwise get a refund.

In other news, I found out my monitor shipped, bought directly from Acer, and should be here Thursday! Super excited.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> If your Premier member you'd have it by Thursday, by Friday otherwise.


My tracking # was generated at 9pm last night. I'm a premier member and my tracking # is still in the "Order processed, ready for UPS" phase on the UPS website, indicating that UPS has yet to even pick it up. Had they actually implemented the 2 day shipping they told me they were doing, it would have shipped last night as a priority shipment and would be here Wednesday.

Becuase Newegg's 3 day is still a ground shipment and ground doesn't do late pickups, I lost yet another day.

It also has the estimated delivery at Friday 5/1, not Thursday.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crivens*
> 
> No dead or stuck pixels on mine from Germany display quality looks worlds better than my shimian, oddly i don't seem to notice the 144hz unless thats the reason why it looks great. OSD is freaking annoying though but nothing to concern myself with in all honesty


Are you sure you have enabled the higher refresh rate in the Nvidia control panel and in your games? Some games support 120hz+ natively, some will cap at 60hz if you leave v-sync on. Play with those settings, because in an action game you should definitely be noticing the motion clarity of a high refresh rate monitor.


----------



## Crivens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Are you sure you have enabled the higher refresh rate in the Nvidia control panel and in your games? Some games support 120hz+ natively, some will cap at 60hz if you leave v-sync on. Play with those settings, because in an action game you should definitely be noticing the motion clarity of a high refresh rate monitor.


My frame rate is all over the place, EvE is usually (ship spinning in a station) 250fps but now it's down to 150~105 i'm assuming this is the gsync capping it at that still looks sexy as hell though (there's also a clicking sound barely audible randomly sounding (i assume from the acer as it's never done it on the shimian)


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congratulations to everyone getting these new monitors as availability seems to be picking up.
> 
> Just a reminder there's actually a club thread. When you've gotten these monitors you might want to check out the owners club.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club
> 
> I'm finding it harder to resist and may end up in owner myself. I'm one of those stuck on the fence committing.


Couldn't resist last night. My finger hovered over the confirm button for over a minute before I dumped $2.4K CAD (~$2K USD) into 2 of these. For those interested, NCIX accepted price match to directcanada without any issues. Now the wait game begins...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

QC seems to have improved with the second wave. My monitor arrived and has way less BLB than my first. Or maybe I got lucky?


----------



## Accuracy158

I just got mine in. Looks good so far. Doesn't look like any dead pixels and very little backlight bleed.









It's also worth noting that anti-glare coating really isn't bad. It's nothing like my TN. Very close to glossy.

Edit: Actually now that I really got to sit down and look at it in the dark the back light bleeding is pretty substantial when looking at a black screen.


----------



## Arizonian

Anyone try removing the reddish orange ring? Wonder if that's modifiable to be painted black.

Anyone noticing the glossy black finish showing off dust easily?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Anyone try removing the reddish orange ring? Wonder if that's modifiable to be painted black.
> 
> Anyone noticing the glossy black finish showing off dust easily?


I think any glossy surface will do that, my VG248QE is all glossy, but the actual bezel doesn't seem to collect any since its vertical and dust wont settle on it, but the base of the stand collects dust as does the top of the monitor, i tend to dust things off every two weeks or so.


----------



## emsj86

Just shipped my monitor with the dead pixel back for Rma. I forgot the usb charging cable of course. Hopefully no big deal and I do t mind paying for it since it was my fault. But u feel like an idiot. Literally had the hardest time getting tinge monitor to fit back in the box resulting in me breaking foam. The frustration level was very high. Hopefully the foam being broken in areas doesn't call an issuse with Rma with newegg as I did foam the outside of the case to insure it's safety. Fingers crossed it's gets there before there out of stock et again.


----------



## sok0

Anyone bought from ShopBLT and had to RMA? Wondering what their policy is. Their price is a lot cheaper than the others.


----------



## soulwrath

Just noticed it was delivered - about to go home soon


----------



## Martha Stewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sok0*
> 
> Anyone bought from ShopBLT and had to RMA? Wondering what their policy is. Their price is a lot cheaper than the others.


order from Acer.com

https://store.acer.com/store?Action=...oppingCartPage

call to get the 10% off and free shipping(tell them you had a promo code) cheaper and Acer has a better return policy, ShopBLT is great but returns must go through manufacturer(unless DOA)


----------



## soulwrath

merrr... 1 dead pixel -_- from what I can tell... my rig is not setup yet (waiting on fittings) - cant test out light bleed or etc might borrow co workers laptop


----------



## Bradeno

Mine came in today, I seem to have won the pixel lottery which is a definite bonus.

I am coming off of my trusted PB278Q and am overall fairly pleased. But there is a drawback, and that is the back light bleed. The bleed at any brightness above 30 is very obvious, yet entirely secluded to the four corners of the monitor. It's really hard to take a picture of it without environmental light over exaggerating the bleed, but this will give you the gist of the 100% brightness bleed.



The XB270HU, unlike the PB278Q is very easy to stare at for long periods of time when set to 100% brightness - and it looks absolutely fantastic, but alas, dark scenes are obviously ruined as the corners of the monitor flare up.

Edit: At 0 brightness, I can still see some bleed on the corners, this is unsettling.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just shipped my monitor with the dead pixel back for Rma. I forgot the usb charging cable of course. Hopefully no big deal and I do t mind paying for it since it was my fault. But u feel like an idiot. Literally had the hardest time getting tinge monitor to fit back in the box resulting in me breaking foam. The frustration level was very high. Hopefully the foam being broken in areas doesn't call an issuse with Rma with newegg as I did foam the outside of the case to insure it's safety. Fingers crossed it's gets there before there out of stock et again.


Yours came with a USB Charging Cable?

Apparently you're not the only one who forgot.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just shipped my monitor with the dead pixel back for Rma. I forgot the usb charging cable of course. Hopefully no big deal and I do t mind paying for it since it was my fault. But u feel like an idiot. Literally had the hardest time getting tinge monitor to fit back in the box resulting in me breaking foam. The frustration level was very high. Hopefully the foam being broken in areas doesn't call an issuse with Rma with newegg as I did foam the outside of the case to insure it's safety. Fingers crossed it's gets there before there out of stock et again.


Now that you mention it. My monitor didn't come with that cable. It isn't anything propriety right? (Just like the USB cable on a printer or something?)


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeno*
> 
> Mine came in today, I seem to have won the pixel lottery which is a definite bonus.
> 
> I am coming off of my trusted PB278Q and am overall fairly pleased. But there is a drawback, and that is the back light bleed. The bleed at any brightness above 30 is very obvious, yet entirely secluded to the four corners of the monitor. It's really hard to take a picture of it without environmental light over exaggerating the bleed, but this will give you the gist of the 100% brightness bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> The XB270HU, unlike the PB278Q is very easy to stare at for long periods of time when set to 100% brightness - and it looks absolutely fantastic, but alas, dark scenes are obviously ruined as the corners of the monitor flare up.
> 
> Edit: At 0 brightness, I can still see some bleed on the corners, this is unsettling.


How are you testing for back bleed?


----------



## Bradeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> How are you testing for back bleed?


I made a large black image in MSPaint, saved it as a bitmap, opened it in windows picture viewer and went full screen.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My first one didn't come with USB cable, this one did. Too bad I won't use it since my Keyboard already has a USB hub.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeno*
> 
> Mine came in today, I seem to have won the pixel lottery which is a definite bonus.
> 
> I am coming off of my trusted PB278Q and am overall fairly pleased. But there is a drawback, and that is the back light bleed. The bleed at any brightness above 30 is very obvious, yet entirely secluded to the four corners of the monitor. It's really hard to take a picture of it without environmental light over exaggerating the bleed, but this will give you the gist of the 100% brightness bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> The XB270HU, unlike the PB278Q is very easy to stare at for long periods of time when set to 100% brightness - and it looks absolutely fantastic, but alas, dark scenes are obviously ruined as the corners of the monitor flare up.
> 
> Edit: At 0 brightness, I can still see some bleed on the corners, this is unsettling.


You think yours is bad? Look at mine.

It has 2 dead pixels on top of that. Setting up a cross shipment tomorrow.


----------



## Bradeno

They are almost identically awful lol - as if it was meant to be that way.


----------



## hyperdallas

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742

ITS in stock for newegg


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeno*
> 
> I made a large black image in MSPaint, saved it as a bitmap, opened it in windows picture viewer and went full screen.


http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1

next time go here and hit f11


----------



## Frestoinc

Ordered from newegg ystd... crossing fingers to get a good set


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyperdallas*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742
> 
> ITS in stock for newegg


Has been for about 18 hrs straight. I find it strange, They must have got a huge shipment or sales are leveling out. Variety of reasons I'm sure. Your undecided waiting to choose, those going Freesync, waiting on different batches, and those waiting for other manufactures to come out with their G-sync displays.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Yours came with a USB Charging Cable?
> 
> Apparently you're not the only one who forgot.


Same here - received an ostensibly new unit yesterday without a USB cable.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> Just don't go through one of their Amazon sellers.
> 
> I purchased it on Amazon through antonline. Multiple dead pixels, dirt specs, etc. I sent an RMA, because I'd rather have a working one than just getting my money back. They just created a ticket with Acer and sent a UPS shipping label. So I sent it to Acer. Today, I received the "repaired" monitor, and the issues still exist. Being that my 30 day return is up in a couple days, I can't go through the repair process again, and antonline is stating I used up my one and only RMA. Had I known about that, I would have just returned this monitor.
> 
> And Acer's stating that fewer than 20 dead pixels is what's considered acceptable. I'm sorry, I am OCD about this stuff, especially when it comes to an $800 monitor. And a monitor's whole purpose revolves around it's pixels. I hate the computer selling market. It's one of the only industries I know where broken is considered acceptable, and you don't get to return things, and have to purchase items praying that they work. You wouldn't go to a car dealer and have to purchase a new car without being able to test drive it, where 12 cracks in your windows is "acceptable".


I just hope that they aren't repackaging all these RMA'd monitors without fixing them and shipping them off to second wave customers! Are dead/stuck pixels easily fixed by the manufacturer or do they have to throw out the monitor?

As this thread has shown, people have varied degrees of tolerance and some may tolerate more dead pixels/backlight bleed than others. I wouldn't be surprised if Acer shipped them back to other customers.

Secondly, I hope Amazon are getting their shipment soon. I can't believe it has taken this long. Its been at least 2 weeks since its been 'officially' supposed to be out and 3 since I preordered. Pretty tired of checking into Amazon every day and seeing their page not updated.


----------



## N1s0n

UK news

Overclockers.co.uk got their stock in Yesterday (as of now they have 8 left). Scan got there shipment in today. Had my pre-order with scan since 28th of Feb, gave Scan a call just to make sure my order will be processed today, they said they've had 100 delivered to them so they have plenty of stock.


----------



## aaronjb

I'm very pleased with my display. Very little backlight bleed, and I can't find a dead pixel (though I'm sure if I look closely enough I'll see one). The caliber of the display is leaps and bounds beyond the ROG Swift, especially on the desktop.

The fit and finish isn't up to the standards of the ASUS display, though. The ROG Swift is a better package in terms of materials, design and functionality - menus and controls. But the sheer clarity of the IPS display on the Acer means it's a keeper.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Now that you mention it. My monitor didn't come with that cable. It isn't anything propriety right? (Just like the USB cable on a printer or something?)


It's more of a charging cable. It's a short usb to micro usb (for phone charging or camera charhing). Seems most haven't even had this in there box. By any chance anyone who Rma d with newegg how long did it take from the time you shipped for them to get it. I know they 2nd day aired it to me I wonder what the free return is hopefully 2nd day as well so I can have this monitor back by next week. And I didn't notice a big difference from my 1080p Asus 144hz or so I thought until I plugged it back in last night and felt like I went back in time lol


----------



## soulwrath

so this is @ 1366x768 (oh woe is me for receiving monitor before fittings) this is what it looks like with 100 brightness I will test again when I get my fittings this week @ 1440P

with 1 dead pixel

will take a better photo this evening when the Phoenix sun is not blazing through the bedroom


----------



## overvolted

Pretty acceptable backlight bleed.. Really hoping microcenter gets them in stock soon, this Swift is just gonna have to go back. Definitely worried motion clarity will suffer a bit going from 4ms to 1ms, but I'm sure the viewing angles and light anti-glare coating are worth losing at least some response time.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Definitely worried motion clarity will suffer a bit going from 4ms to 1ms, but I'm sure the viewing angles and light anti-glare coating are worth losing at least some response time.


You won't see any perceivable difference.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Pretty acceptable backlight bleed.. Really hoping microcenter gets them in stock soon, this Swift is just gonna have to go back. Definitely worried motion clarity will suffer a bit going from 4ms to 1ms, but I'm sure the viewing angles and light anti-glare coating are worth losing at least some response time.


As I stated in the owner's thread, Microcenter does not have this monitor in their computer system. Which means they don't have an agreement with Microcenter atm, and wont be receiving any monitors in the near future.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> As I stated in the owner's thread, Microcenter does not have this monitor in their computer system. Which means they don't have an agreement with Microcenter atm, and wont be receiving any monitors in the near future.


hmmm a MC employee told me in a couple weeks they'd be getting it but it also seemed like he just pulled it out of his arse when he said it

If you're right I may just bite the bullet on newegg, people seem to be having no issues returning units with dead pixels or unlucky amounts of backlight bleed.. then take the Swift back to microcenter and use that money to get a couple of Acer K272hul to side kick the 270hbu

sounds like a plan


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> As I stated in the owner's thread, Microcenter does not have this monitor in their computer system. Which means they don't have an agreement with Microcenter atm, and wont be receiving any monitors in the near future.


Microcenter already has monitors coming in, just with the 2nd major shipment from Acer. So just waiting on that.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Microcenter already has monitors coming in, just with the 2nd major shipment from Acer. So just waiting on that.


I am aware of that. I am just relaying info given to me by Microcenter. If the monitor is not listed in their computer system, then they are not expecting to receive any. I gave the employee my number and asked him to call me when he got word.


----------



## Phaelynar

When mine arrives in the office on Friday I'll be hooking it up to my laptop via a hdmi > displayport cable to test it. Will that be OK for identifying dead/stuck pixels and back light bleed, or will I need to wait to get home and hook it up to my desktop?


----------



## overvolted

For the record, if reading the text on the Swift wasn't difficult on account of the overkill anti-glare coating, I'd not even think about returning it. I'm pretty sure I've gotten eye-strain related headaches trying to make out text working on this thing throughout the day. ASUS damaging the health of gamer nerds everywhere 2015.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> When mine arrives in the office on Friday I'll be hooking it up to my laptop via a hdmi > displayport cable to test it. Will that be OK for identifying dead/stuck pixels and back light bleed, or will I need to wait to get home and hook it up to my desktop?


That should work.

Checking for ips-glow and backlight bleeding is even easier. Just turn on the monitor, without a PC attached to it. When the Acer is turned on, it displays a splash-screen for 10 seconds. (Or more, can't remember). The splash-screen is (mostly) black. You'll see ips-glow/bleeding immediately !

You can't see dead pixels (black) on the black splash-screen. You'll need something attached to the screen. I always used this site to check for dead and stuck pixels: http://deadpixelbuddy.com/


----------



## Phaelynar

The IPS glow though is affected by screen brightness as well though, correct? I should lower the brightness to 25% prior to worrying about the glow?


----------



## gavros777

I posted this on the titan x club thread and thought you guys should know too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I got a samsung 34" ultra wide screen arrived at my address last night and let me tell you, if you have a titan x and don't game on an ultra wide *VA* panel you're not playing on ultra settings and you never will until you get this monitor.
> I tried the acer xb ips before and the image quality is nothing compared to this VA panel, Add to that this VA panel is ultra wide and it takes a pip on the acer xb even that it lacks a high refresh rate and gsync.
> The only difference i noticed between gsync and no gsync is screen tearing which if i had to choose the acer over the samsung for that it will be like choosing a mini cooper over a Lamborghini cause the Lamborghini has some minor scratches.
> 
> And let me tell you the build quality of this monitor compared to the acer xb it is indeed like comparing a lamborgini with a 96 fiat!
> 
> In gta 5 on ultra settings everything maxed only mssa left at 2 and txaa on fps are ranging from 35-58 and game runs as smooth(minus some screen tearing) like the acer xb or the asus vg248qe for me.
> In far cry 4 in the unoptimised area with the bus laying on its side where the gsync monitor was giving crazy frame lag on the bus the samsung was only giving a lot of screen tearing there which shows to me in an unoptimised area that gives a lot of screen tearing gsync will not save the day.
> 
> The bad news is i'm one unlucky guy, one of a kind! The acer xb had dirt behind the panel and had to return it. This samsung monitor has one dead pixel on the far left and i plan to return it too. But guess what i have already ordered a replacement from amazon, this monitor is a keeper!
> 
> Oh and unlike the acer xb it doesn't come with a single 1 foot long dp cable, it comes with all cables this monitor supports, hdmi, dp, the cable for the usb ports you name it and are all a little longer than 10 feet! I couldn't believe my eyes as after the acer xb and asus vg248qe i thought all monitor makers try to save pennies on cables, build quality etc.
> 
> Final words.
> This is not a monitor it's a Lamborghini fully loaded!


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I posted this on the titan x club thread and thought you guys should know too.


I appreciate everything you've written here, but I'll never go back to a low refresh rate or non-GSync (or similar tech) display.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> The IPS glow though is affected by screen brightness as well though, correct? I should lower the brightness to 25% prior to worrying about the glow?


Yes you can go as low as 0 even. I have mine at 20. BLB is visible at 25 slightly and above that it becomes more pronounced. I find even at 0 the 7 or 8 games I tested (most stealth games with varying methods of applying blacks....IE TEEF 4 does not have the same deep blacks that chaos theory or DX with New Vision has) were acceptable. Mileage should obviously vary by panel. I still love the BenQ black equalizer and hope they make a great IPS high refresh Adaptive Sync display at 1440 soon.


----------



## BeerPiggie

This is my first post to these forums, and I thought I'd chime in since I've been following along.

I ordered from Newegg on Monday, it arrived today: flawless. No dead/stuck pixels. No smudges, dirt, hair or any other oddities. Also, no USB 3 cable, but so what!


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPiggie*
> 
> This is my first post to these forums, and I thought I'd chime in since I've been following along.
> 
> I ordered from Newegg on Monday, it arrived today: flawless. No dead/stuck pixels. No smudges, dirt, hair or any other oddities. Also, no USB 3 cable, but so what!












Very good news

I've been hearing good things about the newest batches from Newegg. I'm really hoping I can nab an exchange before they're gone!


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPiggie*
> 
> This is my first post to these forums, and I thought I'd chime in since I've been following along.
> 
> I ordered from Newegg on Monday, it arrived today: flawless. No dead/stuck pixels. No smudges, dirt, hair or any other oddities. Also, no USB 3 cable, but so what!


Good to hear. Mine should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Shopan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPiggie*
> 
> This is my first post to these forums, and I thought I'd chime in since I've been following along.
> 
> I ordered from Newegg on Monday, it arrived today: flawless. No dead/stuck pixels. No smudges, dirt, hair or any other oddities. Also, no USB 3 cable, but so what!


Could you check the manufacturing date? wondering if they are shipping returned units or this is a new batch. thanks


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPiggie*
> 
> This is my first post to these forums, and I thought I'd chime in since I've been following along.
> 
> I ordered from Newegg on Monday, it arrived today: flawless. No dead/stuck pixels. No smudges, dirt, hair or any other oddities. Also, no USB 3 cable, but so what!


Sweet man, thanks for posting that. Welcome to the forum BTW. I ordered mine yesterday from Newegg and it should be arriving tomorrow. I was a little nervous about hearing that they might be reboxing returned/rejected monitors and reselling them as brand new. That certainly is a good sign that they are fresh stock, but only time will tell for me.


----------



## BeerPiggie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shopan*
> 
> Could you check the manufacturing date? wondering if they are shipping returned units or this is a new batch. thanks


The box says "Made in China April 2015."

I should also mention that the IPS glow and backlight bleed seem fine to me. Subjectively speaking, I've been annoyed with other displays in the past, and while I don't own any testing equipment, I have no complaints with this one. Brightness seems uniform too.


----------



## Agent-A01

Ok got my monitor.

2 stuck pixels near the edges so not a big deal, ill see if i can get those to go away later.
Minimal back light bleed/ips glow. Quite happy with this one.

Build date is april 2015 so looks like theyve been working on QC.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Ok got my monitor.
> 
> 2 stuck pixels near the edges so not a big deal, ill see if i can get those to go away later.
> Minimal back light bleed/ips glow. Quite happy with this one.
> 
> Build date is april 2015 so looks like theyve been working on QC.


You might be able to get them unstuck. My monitor is also 04/2015, no dead or stuck pixels and way less glow than my first one.


----------



## Hawawaa

Got my Titan, sound card next and then the monitors...


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Ok got my monitor.
> 
> 2 stuck pixels near the edges so not a big deal, ill see if i can get those to go away later.
> Minimal back light bleed/ips glow. Quite happy with this one.
> 
> Build date is april 2015 so looks like theyve been working on QC.


A couple of stuck pixels is infinitely more preferable to some of the bad IPS glow and BLB I've seen in here. If I had a couple of stuck pixels instead of distinctly noticeable piece of dust, I'd have kept it for sure. I'm also hyped to see Newegg hasn't run out of stock.


----------



## The Storm

I like the idea of 144hz ips 1440p, would it be silly to own this if you have amd cards and not take advantage of the g-sync? I have 3 290x's on water and would love to have a monitor of this potential, I've owned 4k, and while the picture is amazing I could not get past 60z. I have owned a Korean 1440p monitor @ 120hz since 2013 and I am ready for something new.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I like the idea of 144hz ips 1440p, would it be silly to own this if you have amd cards and not take advantage of the g-sync? I have 3 290x's on water and would love to have a monitor of this potential, I've owned 4k, and while the picture is amazing I could not get past 60z. I have owned a Korean 1440p monitor @ 120hz since 2013 and I am ready for something new.


I would suggest waiting for the Asus MG279Q in your case. It has basically the same specifications as the XB270HU, The only difference is it's freesync which your 290x's can take full advantage of.

The build quality will probably be better as well.

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/asus_mg279q_rog_dominator_27_freesync_ips_144hz_1440p_monitor/1


----------



## gavros777

I almost **** my pants today.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1552453/various-acer-predator-z35-curved-35-va-g-sync-144hz-21-9-monitor
Acer Predator Z35: *Curved 35" VA G-Sync 144Hz 21:9* Monitor

Acer didn't fail to disappoint again like with the ips ultra wide screen at 75hz this one is at 1080p! A 35" ultra wide at 1080p, what were they thinking?
I know they already have the panels we truly want but they have to milk us a little first as if you are going to buy a 75hz you'll be back for the 144hz. same for the 1080p.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> I am aware of that. I am just relaying info given to me by Microcenter. If the monitor is not listed in their computer system, then they are not expecting to receive any. I gave the employee my number and asked him to call me when he got word.


The monitor is listed in the Microcenter system now, but still not official ETA.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I almost **** my pants today.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1552453/various-acer-predator-z35-curved-35-va-g-sync-144hz-21-9-monitor
> Acer Predator Z35: *Curved 35" VA G-Sync 144Hz 21:9* Monitor
> 
> Acer didn't fail to disappoint again like with the ips ultra wide screen at 75hz this one is at 1080p! A 35" ultra wide at 1080p, what were they thinking?
> I know they already have the panels we truly want but they have to milk us a little first as if you are going to buy a 75hz you'll be back for the 144hz. same for the 1080p.


Is there a confirmation anywhere saying its actually VA and not IPS or even worse TN?

Since its ultrawide its not 1920x1080 thats suicide, its probably 2560x1080, seeing as how 3440x1440 144hz isnt possible, but 2560x1080 is doable. That still isn't good news though a large screen like that with a 79 ppi (slightly worse than 27" 1080p even). A 3440x1440 75hz VA to go along with the IPS ultrawides would be great though.


----------



## BeerPiggie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I like the idea of 144hz ips 1440p, would it be silly to own this if you have amd cards and not take advantage of the g-sync? I have 3 290x's on water and would love to have a monitor of this potential, I've owned 4k, and while the picture is amazing I could not get past 60z. I have owned a Korean 1440p monitor @ 120hz since 2013 and I am ready for something new.


There's a similar monitor with AMD FreeSync, the Acer XG270HU. I'd check it out. No IPS though.


----------



## Topspin

For some reason my monitor shows a max refresh rate of 85 Hz. How do I set it to 144 Hz? Is my unit defective?


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Is there a confirmation anywhere saying its actually VA and not IPS or even worse TN?
> 
> Since its ultrawide its not 1920x1080 thats suicide, its probably 2560x1080, seeing as how 3440x1440 144hz isnt possible, but 2560x1080 is doable. That still isn't good news though a large screen like that with a 79 ppi (slightly worse than 27" 1080p even). A 3440x1440 75hz VA to go along with the IPS ultrawides would be great though.


This gives me hope for a va gsync 3440x1440 in the near future. By the way i just played some far cry 4 on my samsung ultra wide with vsync on and triple buffering on and i had a pretty good experience. The gameplay was smooth with no screen tearing whatsoever.


----------



## Topspin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topspin*
> 
> For some reason my monitor shows a max refresh rate of 85 Hz. How do I set it to 144 Hz? Is my unit defective?


I found that I could adjust the settings in Windows to 120 Hz in 32 bit color or 144 Hz in 16 bit color. Now if I can just get it to 144 Hz with 32 bit color I'll be all set.


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topspin*
> 
> I found that I could adjust the settings in Windows to 120 Hz in 32 bit color or 144 Hz in 16 bit color. Now if I can just get it to 144 Hz with 32 bit color I'll be all set.


I have the same problem


----------



## kanttii

I just got word that mine will FINALLY ship next week! WOOOHOOOOO. So happy







SO happy! Ordered it on April 2nd I think.


----------



## vladz

Where do i find the manufacture date? Thanks


----------



## soulwrath

hmm.. 15 days to return monitor from ACER for a refund... hmmm


----------



## blau808

amazon updated the delivery date. It is now may 29th - June 3rd. I expect to get it around may 20th - 27th because amazon always postdates their delivery times a bit.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> amazon updated the delivery date. It is now may 29th - June 3rd. I expect to get it around may 20th - 27th because amazon always postdates their delivery times a bit.


Newegg has them available now?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742


----------



## Gryz

I had 2 XB270HUs. I returned them both. Both had pretty bad ips-glow in the right bottom corner. Unbearable if you play dark games at night. I was really disappointed. People say that it is normal, and to be expected on a ips-screen. Bah. I was considering buying an Asus Swift, an Eizo FG2421 or an Acer XB270HA. I couldn't pick one, because they all have downsides. I almost bought a XB270HA today.

But then I read a news article about a new monitor.
Acer Predator Z35.
A *gaming-monitor with a VA-panel* !!!

A 35 inch curved screen.
21:9. 2560x1080.
VA-panel.
144Hz.
G-Sync.
No news about whether it has ULMB or not. Could be, it is 144Hz after all.

I read that it is expected on the market in Q2 2105. That's within 2 months ! I also read it will be available in August 2015. That's a bit longer (3-4 months).

IPS was a huge disappointment.
Let's hope this VA-gaming screen is everything it promises it is.

Note. It's only 2560x1080. I know many people think that resoluition is too low. True. But 1080p also has some benefits. I didn't like 1440p on my desktop. Icons got too small. Application's windows got too small. And most noticeably my browser window got too small. You can configure larger fonts in windows and in your browser, but that doesn't always work well, or looks good. Pictures in your browser stay in the same resolution, only get smaller. To be honest, I don't mind a 2160x1080 desktop at all.
And for games: with lower resolution you can enable more eyecandy. I enjoy SSAO (or HBAO) in my games, better shadows, further view-distance, denser foilage, and other eye-candy. So 1440p vs 1080p work both ways.

PS, as far as I could see, there is no thread about the Acer Predator Z35 on this forum yet. Only in the hardware news forum.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> I had 2 XB270HUs. I returned them both. Both had pretty bad ips-glow in the right bottom corner. Unbearable if you play dark games at night. I was really disappointed. People say that it is normal, and to be expected on a ips-screen. Bah. I was considering buying an Asus Swift, an Eizo FG2421 or an Acer XB270HA. I couldn't pick one, because they all have downsides. I almost bought a XB270HA today.
> 
> But then I read a news article about a new monitor.
> Acer Predator Z35.
> A *gaming-monitor with a VA-panel* !!!
> 
> A 35 inch curved screen.
> 21:9. 2560x1080.
> VA-panel.
> 144Hz.
> G-Sync.
> No news about whether it has ULMB or not. Could be, it is 144Hz after all.
> 
> I read that it is expected on the market in Q2 2105. That's within 2 months ! I also read it will be available in August 2015. That's a bit longer (3-4 months).
> 
> IPS was a huge disappointment.
> Let's hope this VA-gaming screen is everything it promises it is.
> 
> Note. It's only 2560x1080. I know many people think that resoluition is too low. True. But 1080p also has some benefits. I didn't like 1440p on my desktop. Icons got too small. Application's windows got too small. And most noticeably my browser window got too small. You can configure larger fonts in windows and in your browser, but that doesn't always work well, or looks good. Pictures in your browser stay in the same resolution, only get smaller. To be honest, I don't mind a 2160x1080 desktop at all.
> And for games: with lower resolution you can enable more eyecandy. I enjoy SSAO (or HBAO) in my games, better shadows, further view-distance, denser foilage, and other eye-candy. So 1440p vs 1080p work both ways.
> 
> PS, as far as I could see, there is no thread about the Acer Predator Z35 on this forum yet. Only in the hardware news forum.


a 35 inch panel is far too large for 1080 in my opinion, you can see every pixel from normal viewing distance.


----------



## overvolted

Don't VA panels have the ability to run 120hz+ and 1ms response time? The Eizio FG2421 if I'm remember correctly. Makes you wonder why any of these companies have bothered messing with IPS and TN panels for GSYNC. I've seen VA colors and I prefer it over IPS even, prolly due to the viewing angles combined with the better presentation of blacks.

Again, smart people refusing to have common sense... when will it end


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Don't VA panels have the ability to run 120hz+ and 1ms response time? The Eizio FG2421 if I'm remember correctly. Makes you wonder why any of these companies have bothered messing with IPS and TN panels for GSYNC. I've seen VA colors and I prefer it over IPS even, prolly due to the viewing angles combined with the better presentation of blacks.
> 
> Again, smart people refusing to have common sense... when will it end


Without a doubt a freesync/gsync VA is on the horizon somewhere, i dont know where it is said that this 35" from Acer will have a VA though. Even if it does i personally wouldn't go for it, if it was 29" sure then 2560x1080 would make sense and would have a decent ppi of about 95. But at 35" its just gonna be too blurry.


----------



## Crivens

Well i've just noticed the Gsync option will vanish and turn off randomly until a restart happens, This is on a 980GTX (no sli) Acer XB270HU and a shimian connected via dvi. Not sure if this a common bug i read a few reports of it happening on swifts but that was with sli, I'm hoping the random clicking sound i kept hearing isn't the gysnc module being paggard since my panel is perfect -.-


----------



## TheChris2233

Fwiw my Amazon LLC. Order now shows May 25th as expected delivery. This was April 7th order with 1 day shipping. Time and patience.


----------



## FishPhoenix117

It's here!!!

Called FedEx this morning and they called the driver to get an ETA for me. They told me noon so I took my lunch break at 11:05 to come home and wait. I got home 5 minutes before the truck arrived at 11:30, perfect timing!!

Going to be patient and go back go work now before I open it or anything so I can come home sooner. Will update tonight.


----------



## arbok26

Well after checking Amazon for over a month, I've finally got a delivery estimate... Woo! Currently May 11th. (2 day international shipping). Ordered April 7th.


----------



## Bradeno

I sent mine in to be RMA'd - sadly.

What really set me off is I was watching the recent episode of Game of Thrones, in the end when Tyrion is taking a piss off the side of the brothel, it's fairly dark out and yet the backlight bleed was so piss poor on the monitor all I could see was rays of light blasting from the four corners of the monitor making it almost impossible to make out what's going on or the background of the scene.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Fwiw my Amazon LLC. Order now shows May 25th as expected delivery. This was April 7th order with 1 day shipping. Time and patience.


Oh damn...just updated again to May 4th


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Oh damn...just updated again to May 4th


I ordered on April 7th and got an email today updating the delivery date to May 26th. Did you get that email earlier today and then get a second email updating it again to this May 4th date?


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> I ordered on April 7th and got an email today updating the delivery date to May 26th. Did you get that email earlier today and then get a second email updating it again to this May 4th date?


yep. No idea if it's right. I got one for Apr 30th before but then it changed to that date for my Titan x...which actually arrived apr 23rd...so who knows.


----------



## ssiperko

Mine would have been in my hands yesterday but my son failed to answer the door. I'm home today.
Ordered it last Friday.

SS

written in crayon


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> yep. No idea if it's right. I got one for Apr 30th before but then it changed to that date for my Titan x...which actually arrived apr 23rd...so who knows.


Well I just got another order update saying May 5th. I went with free two day shipping.


----------



## Mildew

I received mine from MacMall, it's pixel perfect...thank goodness.

To answer one of the questions: To change the refresh rate, I entered the NVidia Control Panel and changed the refresh rate there.


----------



## 2danimm

Yay ^_^


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeno*
> 
> I sent mine in to be RMA'd - sadly.
> 
> What really set me off is I was watching the recent episode of Game of Thrones, in the end when Tyrion is taking a piss off the side of the brothel, it's fairly dark out and yet the backlight bleed was so piss poor on the monitor all I could see was rays of light blasting from the four corners of the monitor making it almost impossible to make out what's going on or the background of the scene.


SPOILERS!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> SPOILERS!


Tyrion taking a piss in a brothel is hardly a spoiler since i think that's 40% of all episodes.


----------



## Bradeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> SPOILERS!


Haha I did my best to avoid spoilers, figured him taking a leak was pretty standard









He may or may not take a leak near the end of the episode, look forward to finding out!


----------



## Dueu5885

Just got my shipping updated from Amazon to between May 26th and June 1st, ordered on April 18th.

Not sure which batch this would consist of but I have to assume that these are made recently.


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twix*
> 
> Just got my shipping updated from Amazon to between May 26th and June 1st, ordered on April 18th.
> 
> Not sure which batch this would consist of but I have to assume that these are made recently.


Just got an update as well! June 1st-7th (I am located overseas). Funny thing is they debited my card for approx. 60% of the amount (USD 1700) now?! (I ordered 3)

Anyway, heres hoping this is a new batch with no issues!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mildew*
> 
> I received mine from MacMall, it's pixel perfect...thank goodness.
> 
> To answer one of the questions: To change the refresh rate, I entered the NVidia Control Panel and changed the refresh rate there.


Got mine today and hooked it -- I don't see anything sticking out like a sore thumb but I'm not a display expert like some here so I dunno.

Any simple tests to check for pixel issues?

SS


----------



## Dueu5885

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Just got an update as well! June 1st-7th (I am located overseas). Funny thing is they debited my card for approx. 60% of the amount (USD 1700) now?! (I ordered 3)
> 
> Anyway, heres hoping this is a new batch with no issues!


Thanks! I'll report back with my findings for this batch from this seller.

I'm curious what happens with the Acer Predator Z35 because this monitor seemed like it had it all until they announced that.


----------



## Mildew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Got mine today and hooked it -- I don't see anything sticking out like a sore thumb but I'm not a display expert like some here so I dunno.
> 
> Any simple tests to check for pixel issues?
> 
> SS


Yes, try this: http://www.checkpixels.com/


----------



## ozzy1925

Ordered yesterday and got an email from amazon Expected delivery: Monday, June 1, 2015 - Monday, June 8, 2015 by 8pm.(International )


----------



## blau808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> amazon updated the delivery date. It is now may 29th - June 3rd. I expect to get it around may 20th - 27th because amazon always postdates their delivery times a bit.


A new update from Amazon, they now expect it earlier. May 6th - May 12th. Which means soon, Yay!


----------



## Dueu5885

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blau808*
> 
> A new update from Amazon, they now expect it earlier. May 6th - May 12th. Which means soon, Yay!


Where did you hear this?


----------



## Badexample

Installed my monitor yesterday along with the Titan X single card. The panel that I received is pixel perfect, no bleeding whatsoever on 4 corners. Amazing panel! I am a sucker for glossy panels but this panel is just amazing! G-sync is the real deal! and running most games in Ultra over 100 FPS is just fantastic! For the people thinking about buying one, if you have the money just go for it!







:thumb:

I was afraid of buying after reading about all the nightmares on this forum.. Gave it a try and just WOW. Mad Props for Acer!


----------



## Ricey20

My amazon order shipped today. Ordered about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Installed my monitor yesterday along with the Titan X single card. The panel that I received is pixel perfect, no bleeding whatsoever on 4 corners. Amazing panel! I am a sucker for glossy panels but this panel is just amazing! G-sync is the real deal! and running most games in Ultra over 100 FPS is just fantastic! For the people thinking about buying one, if you have the money just go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I was afraid of buying after reading about all the nightmares on this forum.. Gave it a try and just WOW. Mad Props for Acer!


take a picture of the screen in a pitch black room with a black screen, you'll likely see at least the yellow glow coming from the lower right corner like everyone else lol.

It's minimal though.


----------



## nadastigmata

Hey guys i'm new here but i frequent the forums as a lurker. I got my monitor yesterday and have zero dead/stuck pixels. And as far as bleed there is a very limited amount in the bottom right corner.


----------



## arbok26

My card got charged today so hopefully it's on it's way. Still may 11th estimate (I'm overseas on two day shipping)


----------



## BangBangPlay

I got home just in time to catch the UPS guy before he left a delivery attempt notice. I ordered mine from Newegg on April 28th and it arrived with the Acer tamper sticker still intact. So that was a good sign that it wasn't an RMA recycle.

I set it up right next to my Benq BL2710PT (which has a very similar panel from AU Optronics) and it is clearly superior. It has darker blacks, even with the backlight at 100%! Colors pop more and whites and greys are more accurate. I am also happy to report zero dead pixels, and even less glow than my old Benq. There is still a small amount of glow when I move my head to certain angles (and distances), but it is only noticable on dark backgrounds and when the lights in my comp room are off. Most importantly the overall effected area of the glow is much smaller too, and appears to be only limited to the lower right (as far as I can tell right now).

Also the semi matte coating is very light compared to the Benq's, although it isn't glossy for sure. But there is no noticeable haze and it seems to have an excellent balance between full glossy and matte. I personally prefer glossy displays and this finish is totally fine for my taste. Overall I am very happy with my investment and am glad I waited a few weeks to play the lottery.


----------



## blau808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twix*
> 
> Where did you hear this?


Got an email, also status has now changed to "Preparing for Shipment"


----------



## Diable

I now have 4 of these monitors from 2 different online stores with january and march manufacture dates. All 4 have horrendous yellowish light bleed in 2 or 3 corners. I'm curious if people claiming no light bleed have actually viewed their display with a dark image.

I tested each monitor playing Alien:Isolation and they're totally unacceptable, which is so frustrating as G-sync is excellent, but the image is worse than the HDTV I've been using as a temp monitor.

I guess IPS is not for me, I hate the limitations of TN and VA has low resolution/slow response times. The search continues....


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> I now have 4 of these monitors from 2 different online stores with january and march manufacture dates. All 4 have horrendous yellowish light bleed in 2 or 3 corners. I'm curious if people claiming no light bleed have actually viewed their display with a dark image.
> 
> I tested each monitor playing Alien:Isolation and they're totally unacceptable, which is so frustrating as G-sync is excellent, but the image is worse than the HDTV I've been using as a temp monitor.
> 
> I guess IPS is not for me, I hate the limitations of TN and VA has low resolution/slow response times. The search continues....


They all have it. This model is actual minimal.


----------



## Igyb

Is there any noticable blur on this when playing FPS games like CS GO without using ULMB? I know ulmb pretty much ggets rid of it but in my experience with the vg278h it makes the picture way ugly.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> I now have 4 of these monitors from 2 different online stores with january and march manufacture dates. All 4 have horrendous yellowish light bleed in 2 or 3 corners. I'm curious if people claiming no light bleed have actually viewed their display with a dark image.
> 
> I tested each monitor playing Alien:Isolation and they're totally unacceptable, which is so frustrating as G-sync is excellent, but the image is worse than the HDTV I've been using as a temp monitor.
> 
> I guess IPS is not for me, I hate the limitations of TN and VA has low resolution/slow response times. The search continues....


You guys are SERIOUSLY scaring me.

Is there ANY panel where it's not a lottery?

Benq XL2730Z? Single strobe option missing (no 60 hz single strobe, 100 hz strobe bugged). Seems to be a massive "oops", probably got to be included when they switched from Mstar to realtek scalers.
ROG Swift? lottery/gsync scaler/gamma issues randomly on lottery.
Acer? XB270HU? Panel lottery 2.0. At least there's a juicy service menu (unlike the almost worthless ROG Swift's service menu) with an overdrive 0-100 setting (might be a nice tweak if it works in ULMB mode).

This makes me want to hold onto my Version 4 firmware XL2720Z, because I won the panel lottery on this. no defects whatsoever....


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> I now have 4 of these monitors from 2 different online stores with january and march manufacture dates. All 4 have horrendous yellowish light bleed in 2 or 3 corners. I'm curious if people claiming no light bleed have actually viewed their display with a dark image.
> 
> I tested each monitor playing Alien:Isolation and they're totally unacceptable, which is so frustrating as G-sync is excellent, but the image is worse than the HDTV I've been using as a temp monitor.
> 
> I guess IPS is not for me, I hate the limitations of TN and VA has low resolution/slow response times. The search continues....


Granted I have very little time actually playing around with the new monitor, it is displaying very little glow or bleed for me. I tested it using an all black full screen video and also did the no source test in a dark room when I first hooked it up to check for either. Because I am already used to the glow of my old monitor maybe I am less sensitive to it, but I can easily identify it. Fortunately I really didn't mind the glow on my old Benq and the new Acer has even less, although it does have a little in three corners. IMO it is a small price to pay for a unique monitor that does everything else so well.

We know that all hardware is not created equally and monitors are no exception. I have seen some members go through 3-4 Haswell CPUs and not get above 4.5 with any of them, and other members (like myself fortunately) hit 4.8 with little effort. But we all win and loose the hardware lottery, it just depends what your expectations/needs are and how many times you are willing to roll the dice with an RMA or return. In my case I am good with the amount of glow/bleed present in my first monitor and based on what I have read/seen here would be foolish to try for another...


----------



## bdr529

Got mine from newegg today and it's going back. Dust in the bottom left corner and a horizontal color shift which gets cooler on the right side. Oh well.


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Setup and running









There's possibly one stuck pixel in the bottom left corner, it's not very noticeable. I didn't notice any dead pixels when doing various dead pixel tests. I only noticed some slight backlight bleed when I turned off all the lights in the room including turning off my 2nd monitor and then making the entire screen black. When I have a game running and lights on which is how I usually play I don't notice anything. Even with a black background when I have lights on I didn't notice anything.

144hz and Gsync are amazing btw









Now I just need a better video card... had to turn down the settings on GTAV and DA:I to get good fps on my GTX 670 FTW. Hoping for more details about the 980 TI soon (such as release date).


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mildew*
> 
> Yes, try this: http://www.checkpixels.com/


+ rep ... based on that test PIXEL PERFECT!!!!























Can't see ant "dust/hair/smegmah" in the screen. HAPPY!









SS


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> I now have 4 of these monitors from 2 different online stores with january and march manufacture dates. All 4 have horrendous yellowish light bleed in 2 or 3 corners. I'm curious if people claiming no light bleed have actually viewed their display with a dark image.
> 
> I tested each monitor playing Alien:Isolation and they're totally unacceptable, which is so frustrating as G-sync is excellent, but the image is worse than the HDTV I've been using as a temp monitor.
> 
> I guess IPS is not for me, I hate the limitations of TN and VA has low resolution/slow response times. The search continues....


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> take a picture of the screen in a pitch black room with a black screen, you'll likely see at least the yellow glow coming from the lower right corner like everyone else lol.
> 
> It's minimal though.


LOL! nope or I would be self-aware! I would rather be ignorant!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Installed my monitor yesterday along with the Titan X single card. The panel that I received is pixel perfect, no bleeding whatsoever on 4 corners. Amazing panel! I am a sucker for glossy panels but this panel is just amazing! G-sync is the real deal! and running most games in Ultra over 100 FPS is just fantastic! For the people thinking about buying one, if you have the money just go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I was afraid of buying after reading about all the nightmares on this forum.. Gave it a try and just WOW. Mad Props for Acer
> 
> 
> !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got home just in time to catch the UPS guy before he left a delivery attempt notice. I ordered mine from Newegg on April 28th and it arrived with the Acer tamper sticker still intact. So that was a good sign that it wasn't an RMA recycle.
> 
> I set it up right next to my Benq BL2710PT (which has a very similar panel from AU Optronics) and it is clearly superior. It has darker blacks, even with the backlight at 100%! Colors pop more and whites and greys are more accurate. I am also happy to report zero dead pixels, and even less glow than my old Benq. There is still a small amount of glow when I move my head to certain angles (and distances), but it is only noticable on dark backgrounds and when the lights in my comp room are off. Most importantly the overall effected area of the glow is much smaller too, and appears to be only limited to the lower right (as far as I can tell right now).
> 
> Also the semi matte coating is very light compared to the Benq's, although it isn't glossy for sure. But there is no noticeable haze and it seems to have an excellent balance between full glossy and matte. I personally prefer glossy displays and this finish is totally fine for my taste. Overall I am very happy with my investment and am glad I waited a few weeks to play the lottery.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nadastigmata*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys i'm new here but i frequent the forums as a lurker. I got my monitor yesterday and have zero dead/stuck pixels. And as far as bleed there is a very limited amount in the bottom right corner
> 
> 
> .


Thanks. Made me feel better after reading through the thread! I hope I get a good one... if not, I'll stick with this crappy old BenQ G2320HDB and wait for the Z35.. Geez Acer why can't they maintain good QC and not hurry too much while making the monitors..

..and about GoT, if you read the books you'd know it all even though they change a bit in the series







lol.


----------



## Diable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Granted I have very little time actually playing around with the new monitor, it is displaying very little glow or bleed for me. I tested it using an all black full screen video and also did the no source test in a dark room when I first hooked it up to check for either. Because I am already used to the glow of my old monitor maybe I am less sensitive to it, but I can easily identify it. Fortunately I really didn't mind the glow on my old Benq and the new Acer has even less, although it does have a little in three corners. IMO it is a small price to pay for a unique monitor that does everything else so well.
> 
> We know that all hardware is not created equally and monitors are no exception. I have seen some members go through 3-4 Haswell CPUs and not get above 4.5 with any of them, and other members (like myself fortunately) hit 4.8 with little effort. But we all win and loose the hardware lottery, it just depends what your expectations/needs are and how many times you are willing to roll the dice with an RMA or return. In my case I am good with the amount of glow/bleed present in my first monitor and based on what I have read/seen here would be foolish to try for another...


I didn't mind the glow or the yellowing of the screen on a white image when using a crossover 27Q, but that was literally a defective panel rejected by Apple(?) then sold by a Korean company. The fact that so many of Acer's are worse than those (i forgot to mention the yellowing, but it's there on all 4 of mine) is shocking. The main thing is you're happy with yours so stick with it. I might try another batch of 3 then call it a day


----------



## Diable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*


This does gives me hope, but i could easily recreate that using my monitor with the right camera setting.
How did you take this? Brightness etc? I thought at least some mild glow was inevitable, which I wouldn't mind


----------



## Phaelynar

Mine gets delivered today. Fingers crossed for a good one.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Just because it appears people seem to be posting more bad then good i'll post what happened with mine.

Mine came, and everything appears to be great. There is a spec of dirt under the AG coating off to the bottom left hand side, but it is so small i need to be within 6-12 inches to notice it, and it has to be a white screen. It is particularly hard to notice because if you move your head it doesn't stick out because you can see around it. Other than that no dead pixels, and no backlight bleed at all. To be honest. I'm not even sure if this is even just dirt on top of the AG coating as i didnt want to take any cleaning solutions to it yet.

Picture quality is great. The AG coating is literally PERFECT. No freaking rainbow colors on a white screen, and no glare.

Bezel. When ordering this i didn't know the bezel was so slim. That is for sure a plus.

All in all seems like a good purchase. Regardless of that spec of dirt. However i am not that particular.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Just because it appears people seem to be posting more bad then good i'll post what happened with mine.
> 
> Mine came, and everything appears to be great. There is a spec of dirt under the AG coating off to the bottom left hand side, but it is so small i need to be within 6-12 inches to notice it, and it has to be a white screen. It is particularly hard to notice because if you move your head it doesn't stick out because you can see around it. Other than that no dead pixels, and no backlight bleed at all. To be honest. I'm not even sure if this is even just dirt on top of the AG coating as i didnt want to take any cleaning solutions to it yet.
> 
> Picture quality is great. The AG coating is literally PERFECT. No freaking rainbow colors on a white screen, and no glare.
> 
> Bezel. When ordering this i didn't know the bezel was so slim. That is for sure a plus.
> 
> All in all seems like a good purchase. Regardless of that spec of dirt. However i am not that particular.


It's painful hearing about how good this monitor is, and my jealousy leads me to believe you're not a good person.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> It's painful hearing about how good this monitor is, and my jealousy leads me to believe you're not a good person.


Stop the over thinking! Get this..

I played online yesterday mostly racing games... I felt I was cheating with G-sync on even stuck at 60 FPS for some games. Everything is so damn smooth and precise... Gaming to another level for sure..









Guys! guys!, if you been reading this thread thinking about buying it, just do it. You guys are missing out!


----------



## moonbogg

I pulled the trigger on one of these. I'll get it Tuesday from the Egg. Hoping its not someone's crappy open box item or all screwed up and lousy, lol. You guys have really been turning me off with all the dead pixel, smeared-oatmeal-on-the-screen backlight yellowish bleeding effects etc. I bought it anyway. Now they need to release that damn 980ti already cause my 670's are gonna choke!


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> smeared-oatmeal-on-the-screen


You didn't want some overseas factory workers leftovers on your $800 monitor? One less meal you have to pay for.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> It's painful hearing about how good this monitor is, and my jealousy leads me to believe you're not a good person.


Wha?


----------



## moonbogg

Regarding the open box fears, doesn't newegg have to inform you if buying an open box item? They won't have someone RMA a monitor and then just pretend its a new, un opened one, would they?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> Regarding the open box fears, doesn't newegg have to inform you if buying an open box item? They won't have someone RMA a monitor and then just pretend its a new, un opened one, would they?


No retailer has to inform you of anything. If someone returns the monitor as non defective, with the demand as high as it is it's not unheard of for them to sell it as new. The good news is, it's pretty easy to tell if it has been opened once you see how the packaging is.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> This does gives me hope, but i could easily recreate that using my monitor with the right camera setting.
> How did you take this? Brightness etc? I thought at least some mild glow was inevitable, which I wouldn't mind


25 brightness and video picture. You are right that I can make my monitor look horrible but this is pretty accurate compared to real life. I can still of course notice the slight lightbleed in a pitch dark room.


----------



## Phaelynar

Mine is definitely brand new and has a mfg date of April 2015. I don't notice any dirt under the screen with it off.

The sad part is no computer in my office has a displayport and the IT guy forgot the hdmi or dvi to displayport cable that he has so that I can test it.

I'm praying for no dead or stuck pixels or horrible glow, as it appears quite nice.

By the way, this monitor is freaking huge.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Mine is definitely brand new and has a mfg date of April 2015. I don't notice any dirt under the screen with it off.
> 
> The sad part is no computer in my office has a displayport and the IT guy forgot the hdmi or dvi to displayport cable that he has so that I can test it.
> 
> I'm praying for no dead or stuck pixels or horrible glow, as it appears quite nice.
> 
> By the way, this monitor is freaking huge.


I'm starting to feel like a broken record but the glow/bleed issue is hyper blown out of proportion in this forum from people posting extremely over exposed photos. As for the dead/ stuck pixels. Anything more than 4 I'd say is worth an RMA. 1 or 2 unless in the dead center of the screen is going to be impossible to notice at normal viewing distance. The newer batch seems to have less of the dirty or damaged panels.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Been gaming for the last few hours and this monitor is easily the best I have ever owned. Been running it at 120Hz which seems to allow my 980 to idle properly. With a single 980 I saw between 72-120 FPS in a handful of games. I could probably benefit from another 980, but that will undoubtedly have to wait. G-sync is so damn smooth it almost seems wrong at first. Like your anticipating some screen tearing or studdering at times, but it just doesn't happen.

Because of the amount of negative info posted here I felt it necessary to post my positive experience. The monitor is by no means perfect, but granted the seemingly low probability of getting a one, I opted to keep this one. There is a small amount ( or small effected area) of glow in three corners, all but the top left. Coming from my last monitor this is totally acceptable for this type of panel and it is a small price to pay IMO. So my advise to prospective buyers is don't buy this monitor expecting a flawless monitor on your first try, there will always be lemons. But expect a varying level of glow to be there in dark images depending on the lighting in your computer's room.


----------



## Phaelynar

If I turn it on without it connected would I be able to notice glow? If so, looks like no glow on this panel.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Been gaming for the last few hours and this monitor is easily the best I have ever owned. Been running it at 120Hz which seems to allow my 980 to idle properly. With a single 980 I saw between 72-120 FPS in a handful of games. I could probably benefit from another 980, but that will undoubtedly have to wait. G-sync is so damn smooth it almost seems wrong at first. Like your anticipating some screen tearing or studdering at times, but it just doesn't happen.
> 
> Because of the amount of negative info posted here I felt it necessary to post my positive experience. The monitor is by no means perfect, but granted the seemingly low probability of getting a one, I opted to keep this one. There is a small amount ( or small effected area) of glow in three corners, all but the top left. Coming from my last monitor this is totally acceptable for this type of panel and it is a small price to pay IMO. So my advise to prospective buyers is don't buy this monitor expecting a flawless monitor on your first try, there will always be lemons. But expect a varying level of glow to be there in dark images depending on the lighting in your computer's room.


Set your desktop to 120hz. In the nvidia control panel you can set the refresh rate to be the highest available. Games will run at 144hz and the desktop will sit at 120hz.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> If I turn it on without it connected would I be able to notice glow? If so, looks like no glow on this panel.


The glow is really only apparent if you're sitting in a pitch black room. Which I personally never do anyway.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 25 brightness and video picture. You are right that I can make my monitor look horrible but this is pretty accurate compared to real life. I can still of course notice the slight lightbleed in a pitch dark room.


if the picture looks completely different compared to how it looks to your eye, the picture is completely irrelevant imo.


----------



## Phaelynar

I'm just wigging out waiting for this cable to test for pixel issues.


----------



## ggp759

Am fed up with this monitor and dead pixels. Pairing my titan x with an asus mg279q seems stupid? wont i get a similar performance to gsync ( i know its not going to be the same) less stutter and input lag since its 144hz? any thoughts? thanks


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Am fed up with this monitor and dead pixels. Pairing my titan x with an asus mg279q seems stupid? wont i get a similar performance to gsync ( i know its not going to be the same) less stutter and input lag since its 144hz? any thoughts? thanks


That monitor with an nvidia card will be just a 144hz ips panel. And it's just as likely to have dead pixels IMO, since it is exactly the same panel.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Am fed up with this monitor and dead pixels. Pairing my titan x with an asus mg279q seems stupid? wont i get a similar performance to gsync ( i know its not going to be the same) less stutter and input lag since its 144hz? any thoughts? thanks


If you can aquire the MG279Q I would sell the titan and get a placeholder until the 390x comes out to pair with the display. I am planning on trying out the 390x in combination with that display assuming I can get my hands on both. I need to build a second system anyway so might just hang on to the Acer anyway since mine works fine. I am really interested in trying the AMD version though....plenty of G Sync experience in the past 9 months.


----------



## Phaelynar

So I'm trying to test this stupid monitor at my office, but it won't recognize the signal of a DVI to displayport cable. Womp womp.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> If you can aquire the MG279Q I would sell the titan and get a placeholder until the 390x comes out to pair with the display. I am planning on trying out the 390x in combination with that display assuming I can get my hands on both. I need to build a second system anyway so might just hang on to the Acer anyway since mine works fine. I am really interested in trying the AMD version though....plenty of G Sync experience in the past 9 months.


Thanks for input. The dead pixels on mine are on the far right and far left. One of them is bright enough. The other 4 are grey. Blb is fine. I dont want to get rid of the titan x







dont like amd support drivers etc


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Thanks for input. The dead pixels on mine are on the far right and far left. One of them is bright enough. The other 4 are grey. Blb is fine. I dont want to get rid of the titan x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont like amd support drivers etc


I would still return that panel and try for better in your case. I also used to hate AMD drivers but lately I hear pretty good things...at least for single GPU. Alternatively nvidia dropped the ball a few times this year on drivers and the latest is one of those at least for me.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I would still return that panel and try for better in your case. I also used to hate AMD drivers but lately I hear pretty good things...at least for single GPU. Alternatively nvidia dropped the ball a few times this year on drivers and the latest is one of those at least for me.


AMD drivers have improved but they are still pretty bad. One of the biggest issues I had with the 290x is it takes forever for them to support/fix some new games when nvidia had support for them in beta. Had to endure bugs which made games constantly drop to <20fps from 80+ or random crashes. Their drivers made some newer games for me over the past year nearly unplayable because of those type of bugs. Ended up selling and buying a titan x.


----------



## Phaelynar

Anyone know why this monitor wouldn't recognize a displayport to DVI adapter just to test the display? Just shows as nothing connected.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Thanks for input. The dead pixels on mine are on the far right and far left. One of them is bright enough. The other 4 are grey. Blb is fine. I dont want to get rid of the titan x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont like amd support drivers etc


That's more dead pixels than I would accept.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Am fed up with this monitor and dead pixels. Pairing my titan x with an asus mg279q seems stupid? wont i get a similar performance to gsync ( *i know its not going to be the same) less stutter and input lag since its 144hz*? any thoughts? thanks


Considering broken ovedrive in initial wave of freesync displays I'd not buy any of them until they are properly reviewed by tftcentral or sweclockers (or someone else with a lot of experience in topic of lcd blur) - Asus rep on OcUK promised it will ship without that bug but still better to be safe than sorry.

Also initial reports suggest that MG279Q has freesync working only in 35-90 Hz range (also need to be confirmed by proper review)

And 390X is another gamble on how it performs and what price it will have.

I'm not sure if I understand bolded - both Acer and Asus are 144 Hz ?


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Considering broken ovedrive in initial wave of freesync displays I'd not buy any of them until they are properly reviewed by tftcentral or sweclockers (or someone else with a lot of experience in topic of lcd blur) - Asus rep on OcUK promised it will ship without that bug but still better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Also initial reports suggest that MG279Q has freesync working only in 35-90 Hz range (also need to be confirmed by proper review)
> 
> And 390X is another gamble on how it performs and what price it will have.
> 
> I'm not sure if I understand bolded - both Acer and Asus are 144 Hz ?


yes both of them are 144hz. What i mean is that i know that the asus wont be as smooth as the acer ( titan x owner using gsync with acer) but will it be better that vsync on a 60hz panel with more stutter and lag?


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I'm starting to feel like a broken record but the glow/bleed issue is hyper blown out of proportion in this forum from people posting extremely over exposed photos. As for the dead/ stuck pixels. Anything more than 4 I'd say is worth an RMA. 1 or 2 unless in the dead center of the screen is going to be impossible to notice at normal viewing distance. The newer batch seems to have less of the dirty or damaged panels.


Raxus is right. I think a lot of folks are just plain OCD. Mine is dead pixels free and my older Samsung monitor bled all over the place compared to the Predator. Colors are vivid , AG coating is just perfect. G-sync is a must once you tasted it. Acer did their homework and hit the market with a quality product that covers all the areas.

It will be tough not to buy their upcoming Ultra Wide Screen..


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Raxus is right. I think a lot of folks are just plain OCD. Mine is dead pixels free and my older Samsung monitor bled all over the place compared to the Predator. Colors are vivid , AG coating is just perfect. G-sync is a must once you tasted it. Acer did their homework and hit the market with a quality product that covers all the areas.
> 
> It will be tough not to buy their upcoming Ultra Wide Screen..


the ultra wide is only 75hz. Not as tough now huh? lol


----------



## BangBangPlay

I already posted this in the Owners forum, but I thought I would also post it here. Although not the best quality pic, it gets the point across....



It is almost like the monitor pictured in the TFT Central review if I remember correctly, a little bleed/glow in three corners. Might now be as good as it gets, but I am happy with that!


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> I think a lot of folks are just plain OCD.


No. It simply depends on usage.

If you don't play dark games, and you don't play in a dimmed room, the problem is a lot less bothersome. I am sure most people can live with a little glow or bleeding. People who play fast online FPS games, people who play MMOs or MOBAs, people who regular bright games. Who play GTA V. People who have their PC in the living room where the rest of the family watches TV. People who play during the evening, but go to sleep at 23:00. I don't know. Regular people.

But I enjoy dark games. Single-player games where you sneak around. In the dark. Or where you explore a dark dungeon or cave. Skyrim, Dishonored, the Thief games, Dying Light, Outlast, other horror games. I am a night person, with a very flexible time schedule. I play in the evenings, but even more during the night. I have a seperate room where my PC is, and the regular lighting is intentionally pretty dim (because of the PC). I am probably not the average gamer. But the glow really bothered me. More than color-shift on my TN has ever bothered me. A lot more.

Does that make you right or me right ?
The answer is we are both right.
If you don't mind the glow, it's no problem for you.
If I do mind the glow, then it is indeed a problem for me.
Totally subjective.
But you can't say we are all OCD.

This would have been my first IPS screen. I now learned that IPS is maybe not the technology for me. I have my hopes up for a VA monitor with G-Sync. It looks like we'll have one in 2-3 months. (The Acer Predator Z35).


----------



## metal409

Currently on my 2nd panel from Newegg. First one arrived on Wednesday and on first startup the right half of the screen had vertical white lines. Since I figured it was a loose connection from shipping, I tried smacking the edges and nothing seemed to help. So I took it off the stand and bounced it off the carpet with the right side down and it fixed that issue. Panel had a couple dead pixels, one on the very right and one towards the middle and top. So I had a 2nd one shipped not really liking what I had to do to get it to work, which showed up today. Wouldn't you know it, same issue. First fire it up and lines on the right half of the screen but this one also had a couple red ones. But, I did the same as before and after smacking it against the carpeted floor it was fine. This one has no dead pixels but maybe one spot that has a speck of dust behind the coating. It's more of a grey color and not noticeable unless on a white background. As far as backlight bleed goes, both panels were identical where there was some glow in the bottom right and very slight bleed in the top right edge. Gaming on it is very fluid and nice but I haven't decided if I will keep it. I may just send it back and try my luck at a different monitor all together.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I'm starting to feel like a broken record but the glow/bleed issue is hyper blown out of proportion in this forum from people posting extremely over exposed photos. As for the dead/ stuck pixels. Anything more than 4 I'd say is worth an RMA. 1 or 2 unless in the dead center of the screen is going to be impossible to notice at normal viewing distance. The newer batch seems to have less of the dirty or damaged panels.


I disagree and agree with you. Pictures show more bleed than in real life. But as for the dead pixels even one is to me is considered unacceptable (even though if mine were in the corners is be ok with it). But this isn't a qnix or some Korean monitor. Top dollar monitor should have top dollar qc


----------



## Phaelynar

So I have one dead pixel in the middle left of the screen.

It's only noticeable on a solid colored background. Not sure if it's worth returning it over.

It doesn't do any good to return it now anyway, so I will decide by Monday and game on it this weekend.


----------



## Diable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> 25 brightness and video picture. You are right that I can make my monitor look horrible but this is pretty accurate compared to real life. I can still of course notice the slight lightbleed in a pitch dark room.


You got lucky there, I've ordered more to try so fingers crossed. I might end up waiting for VA G-sync panels or looking for a 120hz IPS with polarizing filter, but I've enjoyed playing with G-sync for the short time I've had it


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> Raxus is right. I think a lot of folks are just plain OCD. Mine is dead pixels free and my older Samsung monitor bled all over the place compared to the Predator. Colors are vivid , AG coating is just perfect. G-sync is a must once you tasted it. Acer did their homework and hit the market with a quality product that covers all the areas.
> 
> It will be tough not to buy their upcoming Ultra Wide Screen..


COOL!!
YOURS is perfect. AWESOME!!!!
Yet you FLAME PEOPLE who have defective monitors because.....you're so high and mighty that it cant possibly happen to you?

You are a complete, utter jerk.

well guess what?
My Benq XL2720Z with Version 4 firmware is MORE perfect than yours, has NO backlight bleed, has BETTER and more flexible overdrive settings (through hidden AMA settings combined by contrast adjustments) to get overdrive that's perfect both for 2D side scrolling games (with lower contrast) and 3D fps games. I won the panel lottery, but I know plenty of people who didn't. You don't see me accusing them of lying or being "OCD" do you?

Enjoy your new screen.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Anyone know why this monitor wouldn't recognize a displayport to DVI adapter just to test the display? Just shows as nothing connected.


DVI connector doesn't support the Displayport bandwidth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> COOL!!
> YOURS is perfect. AWESOME!!!!
> Yet you FLAME PEOPLE who have defective monitors because.....you're so high and mighty that it cant possibly happen to you?
> 
> You are a complete, utter jerk.
> 
> well guess what?
> My Benq XL2720Z with Version 4 firmware is MORE perfect than yours, has NO backlight bleed, has BETTER and more flexible overdrive settings (through hidden AMA settings combined by contrast adjustments) to get overdrive that's perfect both for 2D side scrolling games (with lower contrast) and 3D fps games. I won the panel lottery, but I know plenty of people who didn't. You don't see me accusing them of lying or being "OCD" do you?


LOL, I got myself ready with the zero dead pixels coverage from NCIX. I was ready to get a ****ty monitor so I spent little cash on insurance. I don't flame people. I just try to extinguish the rampant negativity toward an excellent product that need to be supported so the price can go down and Acer products get better in the near future.









All of the pages on this thread are mostly irrelevant negative folks *****ing about all the petty things possible. There is no perfect panels out there just like girlfriends. Unless you have smegma, pubic hairs, or xx amount of dead pixels then yeah exchange it. This is why you need to buy an extra coverage for bad Friday QC or panel damage during transport so you don't end up into the RMA dance. IPS panels glow. Yes they glow and they can also leak. It is the trade-off for awesome vivids colors..It is an IPS problem.. Dell has it so LG as well. Add a quality lamp to your dark playing beside it. Problem solved or buy a VA panel. No it is not A 3D supported monitor. It is like buying a yellow car and expecting to have a black one? ***.









steps for buying the Acer Predator for dummies:

*Buy a monitor coverage with your expensive purchase to skip the RMA black-hole.
-Inspect monitor for dead pixels, pubic hairs and manufacture flaws.
-Read about IPS panels Pro and Cons.
-Read the monitor specs more than once!
-Go see an IPS panel in flesh before purchase.
-Make proper screen adjustments and calibration if you can.
-Use some time to adapt to the new screen.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> the ultra wide is only 75hz. Not as tough now huh? lol


no way? source? Just made our purchase even better then!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badexample*
> 
> no way? source? Just made our purchase even better then!


were you talking about this one?

http://techgage.com/news/acers-upcoming-xr341ck-ultra-wide-g-sync-monitor-is-drop-dead-gorgeous/


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> were you talking about this one?
> 
> http://techgage.com/news/acers-upcoming-xr341ck-ultra-wide-g-sync-monitor-is-drop-dead-gorgeous/


Yep! 75 Hz? wth? they probably don't want both products to compete each others.


----------



## dawn1980

Got mine on Wednesday from NewEgg and its perfect. I replaced my rog swift (currently on Ebay) and its night and day between screen quality. IPS is a must have over TN and the colors are so nice to look at sometimes I get stuck in awwwww just looking at the colors. My wife even made a comment about how nice the display was compared to the Swift which she usually can't tell a difference or even comment on quality! I don't have any dead pixels or BLB like others have experienced. My manufacture date is April 2015. Calibration out of the box was almost great. I used some ICC profile to get the settings perfect and I'm loving it!! My titan x handles this monitor great but may sli to get the full 144. Been sli user before and hate all the problems sli brings in some games....I'm keeping this monitor until an ultra wide comes out with gsync which I hear will be September>>>


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Got mine on Wednesday from NewEgg and its perfect. I replaced my rog swift (currently on Ebay) and its night and day between screen quality. IPS is a must have over TN and the colors are so nice to look at sometimes I get stuck in awwwww just looking at the colors. My wife even made a comment about how nice the display was compared to the Swift which she usually can't tell a difference or even comment on quality! I don't have any dead pixels or BLB like others have experienced. My manufacture date is April 2015. Calibration out of the box was almost great. I used some ICC profile to get the settings perfect and I'm loving it!! My titan x handles this monitor great but may sli to get the full 144. Been sli user before and hate all the problems sli brings in some games....I'm keeping this monitor until an ultra wide comes out with gsync which I hear will be September>>>


You should look at the monitor in a pitch black room with the black screen here http://deadpixelbuddy.com/

You'll notice the IPS glow, unfortunately when you say you have no backlight bleed at all people begin to think their monitor is somehow defective and they start RMAing them.


----------



## Badexample

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You should look at the monitor in a pitch black room with the black screen here http://deadpixelbuddy.com/
> 
> You'll notice the IPS glow, unfortunately when you say you have no backlight bleed at all people begin to think their monitor is somehow defective and they start RMAing them.


LOL.. People brainwash each others with false statements and mass RMA their monitors which have no issues to begin with and then talk about the premium price.







We're lucky to have manufacturers aiming the niche PC market already.


----------



## Ricey20

some info regarding the MG279Q vs the xb270hu. Apparently freesync is capped at 90hz with a 35hz lower limit. Doesn't make much sense considering it can go up to 144hz.
http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/ASUS-MG279Q-144-Hz-Display-Caps-90-Hz-FreeSync


----------



## Falkentyne

That's not the problem here.
The problem here is that SOME people are NOT rich and do NOT have a lot of disposable income to throw around on stuff.
If you're living paycheck to paycheck, or you're disabled, in pain 24/7, NOT doing well, but managed to work or scrounge your butt off to afford a nice new monitor and had to shell out $700 for it, are you going to be HAPPY if it has that OBVIOUS glaring dead pixel in the middle of your view?

Think about it.
People become disconnected with the value of items and how IMPORTANT money is, when they are swimming in it and toss out thousands of dollars on multiple video cards and multiple monitors, high end cases and multi core cpu's, like it's water or something. It's a completely BIG disconnect from someone who had to work their BUTT off to afford something nice.

When you finally get that nice item and it has a defect, that person is NOT going to take it very well.
But hey, it's the classic arrogant disconnect between people who are extremely well off, and people who are just getting by.

I just personally resent it when someone accuses someone (who might NOT be well off) of having 'OCD". Especially when some of us are DYING because of very bad health issues and just want something they can ENJOY. Get off your egos, people!!

Enjoy your hardware and good job on winning the lottery. But, please, please don't get on a toxic high horse and think badly about people who are worse off. And don't write a 'guide for dummies.." No one cares.

Happy gaming!


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's not the problem here.
> The problem here is that SOME people are NOT rich and do NOT have a lot of disposable income to throw around on stuff.
> If you're living paycheck to paycheck, or you're disabled, in pain 24/7, NOT doing well, but managed to work or scrounge your butt off to afford a nice new monitor and had to shell out $700 for it, are you going to be HAPPY if it has that OBVIOUS glaring dead pixel in the middle of your view?
> 
> Think about it.
> People become disconnected with the value of items and how IMPORTANT money is, when they are swimming in it and toss out thousands of dollars on multiple video cards and multiple monitors, high end cases and multi core cpu's, like it's water or something. It's a completely BIG disconnect from someone who had to work their BUTT off to afford something nice.
> 
> When you finally get that nice item and it has a defect, that person is NOT going to take it very well.
> But hey, it's the classic arrogant disconnect between people who are extremely well off, and people who are just getting by.
> 
> I just personally resent it when someone accuses someone (who might NOT be well off) of having 'OCD". Especially when some of us are DYING because of very bad health issues and just want something they can ENJOY. Get off your egos, people!!
> 
> Enjoy your hardware and good job on winning the lottery. But, please, please don't get on a toxic high horse and think badly about people who are worse off. And don't write a 'guide for dummies.." No one cares.
> 
> Happy gaming!


I think it's just subjective. Some people living paycheck to paycheck etc might still accept dead pixels etc. People just have varying degrees of what they'll accept as okay. I agree people shouldn't accuse others about something subjective so we should all just drop this subject.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> COOL!!
> YOURS is perfect. AWESOME!!!!
> Yet you FLAME PEOPLE who have defective monitors because.....you're so high and mighty that it cant possibly happen to you?
> 
> You are a complete, utter jerk.
> 
> well guess what?
> My Benq XL2720Z with Version 4 firmware is MORE perfect than yours, has NO backlight bleed, has BETTER and more flexible overdrive settings (through hidden AMA settings combined by contrast adjustments) to get overdrive that's perfect both for 2D side scrolling games (with lower contrast) and 3D fps games. I won the panel lottery, but I know plenty of people who didn't. You don't see me accusing them of lying or being "OCD" do you?
> 
> Enjoy your new screen.


Damn, you mad bro? First you complain that he is bragging and then you boast about your MORE perfect 1080p TN monitor? I can't speak for the guy you were addressing, but I only posted some positive comments about mine because of the overwhelming amount of negative responses to date. I personally didn't want to disparage those who have received defective units, but instead encourage those who are still on the fence or who are contemplating an RMA. It is true that winning the hardware lottery doesn't make anyone better, and we have all undoubtedly received the crap end of the stick at one time of another. Would you rather only the people with negative experiences to continue to post here and erase any objectivity?


----------



## arbok26

Amazon shipped my monitor YAY!

Easily the most expensive monitor I ever bought... really hope its a good one!


----------



## Phaelynar

Im probably sending mine back Monday unless there is a magic way to fix a dead pixel.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Im probably sending mine back Monday unless there is a magic way to fix a dead pixel.


If it's dead, it's dead









If it's stuck, you have options.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's not the problem here.
> The problem here is that SOME people are NOT rich and do NOT have a lot of disposable income to throw around on stuff.
> If you're living paycheck to paycheck, or you're disabled, in pain 24/7, NOT doing well, but managed to work or scrounge your butt off to afford a nice new monitor and had to shell out $700 for it, are you going to be HAPPY if it has that OBVIOUS glaring dead pixel in the middle of your view?
> 
> Think about it.
> People become disconnected with the value of items and how IMPORTANT money is, when they are swimming in it and toss out thousands of dollars on multiple video cards and multiple monitors, high end cases and multi core cpu's, like it's water or something. It's a completely BIG disconnect from someone who had to work their BUTT off to afford something nice.
> 
> When you finally get that nice item and it has a defect, that person is NOT going to take it very well.
> But hey, it's the classic arrogant disconnect between people who are extremely well off, and people who are just getting by.
> 
> I just personally resent it when someone accuses someone (who might NOT be well off) of having 'OCD". Especially when some of us are DYING because of very bad health issues and just want something they can ENJOY. Get off your egos, people!!
> 
> Enjoy your hardware and good job on winning the lottery. But, please, please don't get on a toxic high horse and think badly about people who are worse off. And don't write a 'guide for dummies.." No one cares.
> 
> Happy gaming!


You do realize that everyone works for their money? You are just acting entitled. This forum is also not the place for this talk. Now quit being a baby.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You do realize that everyone works for their money? You are just acting entitled. This forum is also not the place for this talk. Now quit being a baby.


Entitled? Lol. He bought a $800 monitor and he wants the get the quality he pays for. Is that so wrong? There are definitely varying degrees of what is acceptable to each person, but there's no reason to bash people who expect the quality they pay for. Can we drop this issue already?


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Entitled? Lol. He bought a $800 monitor and he wants the get the quality he pays for. Is that so wrong? There are definitely varying degrees of what is acceptable to each person, but there's no reason to bash people who expect the quality they pay for. Can we drop this issue already?


this


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Entitled? Lol. He bought a $800 monitor and he wants the get the quality he pays for. Is that so wrong? There are definitely varying degrees of what is acceptable to each person, but there's no reason to bash people who expect the quality they pay for. Can we drop this issue already?


Unfortunately most retailers are going to say that he did get what he paid for and make no commitment to honor returns until a certain number of dead pixels above 1 (or the purchase of 0 dead pixel warranty).


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Unfortunately most retailers are going to say that he did get what he paid for and make no commitment to honor returns until a certain number of dead pixels above 1 (or the purchase of 0 dead pixel warranty).


Yeah that seems to be the case with most retailers. I'm just glad that NCIX offers a zero dead pixel policy, which i opted to get. I wish more retailers would offer the same.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Entitled? Lol. He bought a $800 monitor and he wants the get the quality he pays for. Is that so wrong? There are definitely varying degrees of what is acceptable to each person, but there's no reason to bash people who expect the quality they pay for. Can we drop this issue already?


Entitled?

He would pay another few hundred $$ for better QC, and no dead pixels.

Honestly what is really getting me is the fact people have never owned IPS', and are considering IPS Glow to be backlight bleed. Then they show the over-exposed photos and ***** and moan.


----------



## supeg93

Uggggg. Got my Monitor last night. Amazing, Amazing Monitor, Gsync is amazing.

Ran Dead Pixel test and no dead Pixels.

On the other hand this monitor has the worst lightbleed I have ever seen.

Here is a pic on 90 brightness in dark room.

I am being too picky for a 1,000 dollar monitor? I am a little pissed and ready to send it back to seller (NCIX)


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supeg93*
> 
> Uggggg. Got my Monitor last night. Amazing, Amazing Monitor, Gsync is amazing.
> 
> Ran Dead Pixel test and no dead Pixels.
> 
> On the other hand this monitor has the worst lightbleed I have ever seen.
> 
> Here is a pic on 90 brightness in dark room.
> 
> I am being too picky for a 1,000 dollar monitor? I am a little pissed and ready to send it back to seller (NCIX)


First off 90 brightness is a bit much. Second, is that a video screenshot or an actual overexposed image? Try turning down the brightness to 24 (TFT Default). IMO it looks quite acceptable especially if you have it set to 90 brightness.


----------



## Diable

But there _are_ issues with the monitor. If 3 of 4 corners glowing during a dark film/game scene is characteristic of IPS then that is the issue. It's with the very technology.
Add to this the QC problems people are facing on this thread and others and you have more issues.
It's a little arrogant to dismiss everyone else as OCD or 'brainwashed' because you got a good panel.
I understand your point about people adopting the tech for the first time and not understanding the 'problems' with IPS, but I'm not new to this technology.
I've experienced it on various tablets, laptops and even a rejected 27 inch panel from Korea and none had IPS glow as bad as the 4 Acers I've tested.
I'm not saying this is a bad monitor, it has wonderful features, but with a big trade off IMO. I now need to decide whether this trade off is worth it for me.
I could just as easily say the only brainwashing going on is people rationalizing the defects of IPS and convincing themselves they've made a good purchase, but I'm not assuming everyone has the same panel like you seem to be doing. I've seen some photos on this forum and others showing realistic IPS glow that I could easily accept, but mine were worse.
I'm not OCD or brainwashed, I just received some less than stellar panels. Maybe IPS isn't for me, maybe I should wait for a VA G-sync monitor or an IPS G-sync with polarized filter, which I would happily pay a premium for.
I just find it dismissive to tell people to get used to the big yellow/white areas of their display washing out shadow detail.
Anyway, sorry for the rant


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supeg93*
> 
> Uggggg. Got my Monitor last night. Amazing, Amazing Monitor, Gsync is amazing.
> 
> Ran Dead Pixel test and no dead Pixels.
> 
> On the other hand this monitor has the worst lightbleed I have ever seen.
> 
> Here is a pic on 90 brightness in dark room.
> 
> I am being too picky for a 1,000 dollar monitor? I am a little pissed and ready to send it back to seller (NCIX)


Is this a screenshot of a video, or just a picture. Also, what happens if you take pictures of the individual corners. Usually with IPS' if you aren't horizontal with the parts of the screen where you take the picture there will be some "IPS Glow"


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> But there _are_ issues with the monitor. If 3 of 4 corners glowing during a dark film/game scene is characteristic of IPS then that is the issue. It's with the very technology.
> Add to this the QC problems people are facing on this thread and others and you have more issues.
> It's a little arrogant to dismiss everyone else as OCD or 'brainwashed' because you got a good panel.
> I understand your point about people adopting the tech for the first time and not understanding the 'problems' with IPS, but I'm not new to this technology.
> I've experienced it on various tablets, laptops and even a rejected 27 inch panel from Korea and none had IPS glow as bad as the 4 Acers I've tested.
> I'm not saying this is a bad monitor, it has wonderful features, but with a big trade off IMO. I now need to decide whether this trade off is worth it for me.
> I could just as easily say the only brainwashing going on is people rationalizing the defects of IPS and convincing themselves they've made a good purchase, but I'm not assuming everyone has the same panel like you seem to be doing. I've seen some photos on this forum and others showing realistic IPS glow that I could easily accept, but mine were worse.
> I'm not OCD or brainwashed, I just received some less than stellar panels. Maybe IPS isn't for me, maybe I should wait for a VA G-sync monitor or an IPS G-sync with polarized filter, which I would happily pay a premium for.
> I just find it dismissive to tell people to get used to the big yellow/white areas of their display washing out shadow detail.
> Anyway, sorry for the rant


So let's for discussion sake say I haven't owned quite a few high end IPS screens. If that were the case I would be googling "what is acceptable ips glow" Now when I do that, I pretty much find clones of this thread. With all the over exposed pictures, and the same discussion. And this is for completely different models of IPS panels.

We also need to consider the cost of g sync. Typically it raises the price of the display $150-$200 from what I've seen. So if we subtract the $150 from this display were left with a $650 monitor. In my personal opinion MOST of the monitors pictured in both the xb270hu threads here are at an acceptable level for a $650 1440p display. Don't get me wrong, there ARE some real lemons in these threads. These are the reasons I feel for me would be perfectly acceptable to RMA

1: Dirt in the panel - This is just unacceptable on any panel
2: Damage to the panel out of the box - Again completely unacceptable
3: Dead pixels, to me and some might not agree but with a return policy that states >14 dead/stuck pixels 1 or 2 is probably acceptable (although I've had acer tell me it's now >4). For some it won't be and it'll be worth it to play the RMA game to try and get one with 0.
4: IPS glow - If your monitor has ips glow across half the screen, I would RMA it. If it's a pinch in the corners, in my opinion that is acceptable on this panel and MANY other IPS screens. If you have very little of it and it's still distracting, I would get the display refunded, I personally don't believe that one with absolute 0 ips glow exists. If it does, it's literally the first I've ever heard of or seen.

Just my 2c and of course it's your money and you decide whats tolerable for you.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Is this a screenshot of a video, or just a picture. Also, what happens if you take pictures of the individual corners. Usually with IPS' if you aren't horizontal with the parts of the screen where you take the picture there will be some "IPS Glow"


either way IMO, that's acceptable.


----------



## Diable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> So let's for discussion sake say I haven't owned quite a few high end IPS screens. If that were the case I would be googling "what is acceptable ips glow" Now when I do that, I pretty much find clones of this thread. With all the over exposed pictures, and the same discussion. And this is for completely different models of IPS panels.
> 
> We also need to consider the cost of g sync. Typically it raises the price of the display $150-$200 from what I've seen. So if we subtract the $150 from this display were left with a $650 monitor. In my personal opinion MOST of the monitors pictured in both the xb270hu threads here are at an acceptable level for a $650 1440p display. Don't get me wrong, there ARE some real lemons in these threads. These are the reasons I feel for me would be perfectly acceptable to RMA
> 
> 1: Dirt in the panel - This is just unacceptable on any panel
> 2: Damage to the panel out of the box - Again completely unacceptable
> 3: Dead pixels, to me and some might not agree but with a return policy that states >14 dead/stuck pixels 1 or 2 is probably acceptable (although I've had acer tell me it's now >4). For some it won't be and it'll be worth it to play the RMA game to try and get one with 0.
> 4: IPS glow - If your monitor has ips glow across half the screen, I would RMA it. If it's a pinch in the corners, in my opinion that is acceptable on this panel and MANY other IPS screens. If you have very little of it and it's still distracting, I would get the display refunded, I personally don't believe that one with absolute 0 ips glow exists. If it does, it's literally the first I've ever heard of or seen.
> 
> Just my 2c and of course it's your money and you decide whats tolerable for you.


Like I said, some of the photos in this thread and the owner's club showing realistic glow are at an acceptable level for me. What I'm seeing before my eyes on the monitor's I've received are not.
Dead pixels don't bother me nearly as much.
I accept IPS glow is a characteristic of the tech, I like to sit close to the screen so the image fills most of my view, I am after all coming from a 42" HDTV which has been my PC display for about 5 months. So I'm probably sat closer than the recommended distance from the screen which increases the glow even more, but this is how I like to view my display for immersion. This is why I said IPS may not be for me, but I'm undecided. As I said, I'd pay even more for this display if it had a polarizing filter. It would be ideal for me in this case.
Basically I'm feeling underwhelmed with a display that is almost amazing IMO, which I had worked up some excitement for. But my expectations may have been slightly unrealistic, I like good contrast and consistent blacks so maybe IPS is the wrong camp for me, but I think the contrast on this monitor is fine, just the damn glow so a glow-free panel may be worth waiting for. Or even the upcoming VA G-sync monitor from Acer


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> Like I said, some of the photos in this thread and the owner's club showing realistic glow are at an acceptable level for me. What I'm seeing before my eyes on the monitor's I've received are not.
> Dead pixels don't bother me nearly as much.
> I accept IPS glow is a characteristic of the tech, I like to sit close to the screen so the image fills most of my view, I am after all coming from a 42" HDTV which has been my PC display for about 5 months. So I'm probably sat closer than the recommended distance from the screen which increases the glow even more, but this is how I like to view my display for immersion. This is why I said IPS may not be for me, but I'm undecided. As I said, I'd pay even more for this display if it had a polarizing filter. It would be ideal for me in this case.
> Basically I'm feeling underwhelmed with a display that is almost amazing IMO, which I had worked up some excitement for. But my expectations may have been slightly unrealistic, I like good contrast and consistent blacks so maybe IPS is the wrong camp for me, but I think the contrast on this monitor is fine, just the damn glow so a glow-free panel may be worth waiting for. Or even the upcoming VA G-sync monitor from Acer


Have you posted any pictures of yours?


----------



## Diable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> 
> 
> Typical, mine arrived from Italy this morning and this is the bleed at 25 brightness! (Screenshot of a video)
> Add to this 3 dead pixels including one in the middle and we have ourselves an RMA to do.
> It seems no more are available in Europe for a while, but I have a month to send this monstrosity back so if I'm lucky I'll get another just as I'm returning it
> 
> Edit: This was ordered from Amazon.de to the UK


Here's my original post regarding the one from Italy. I was convinced it was defective until I ordered more and they were the same. It is not over-exposed and the glow expands as you get closer to the screen. Unnoticeable in most games, but very much so in dark/moody/horror games which I enjoy. I've seen photos of others with much more desirable panels with hardly any glow.
I just need to decide if a handful of dark games should be the deciding factor in whether I keep it, but I think VA will be more suited to me.

Another option is to push the monitor further back when playing said games, that may be tolerable


----------



## dawn1980

Anybody calibrate this monitor using a datacolor spyder4pro s4p100 or some other calibration tool? Was wondering if screen colors could get better with a little calibration or if its best out of the box? I'm new to calibration of screens and just used some ICC profile from ttcentral and screen does look little better from out of the box and also had to turn gamma down in NV control panel to .86. Any comments on calibration would help. Thanks


----------



## dawn1980

IMG_12381.JPG 1678k .JPG file


Here are some pics of my monitor!


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Anybody calibrate this monitor using a datacolor spyder4pro s4p100 or some other calibration tool? Was wondering if screen colors could get better with a little calibration or if its best out of the box? I'm new to calibration of screens and just used some ICC profile from ttcentral and screen does look little better from out of the box and also had to turn gamma down in NV control panel to .86. Any comments on calibration would help. Thanks


I used a spyder4 to calibrate my monitors, just using the OSD. I think they look good, and I guess that's all that really matters in the end...


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> Here's my original post regarding the one from Italy. I was convinced it was defective until I ordered more and they were the same. It is not over-exposed and the glow expands as you get closer to the screen. Unnoticeable in most games, but very much so in dark/moody/horror games which I enjoy. I've seen photos of others with much more desirable panels with hardly any glow.
> I just need to decide if a handful of dark games should be the deciding factor in whether I keep it, but I think VA will be more suited to me.
> 
> Another option is to push the monitor further back when playing said games, that may be tolerable


from most things ive read and seen, a 27" monitor should be 40" or more from you.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Those of you who want to wait for Micro Center to stock these, they have an Acer in-store only promo sale, if you buy any Nvidia or AMD Graphics card, you get 20% off any Acer Gsync or gaming monitor. Yes it included the XB270HU









Valid until May 31, 2015.


----------



## Kanivakil

This is puny. I want a 34", 3440 x 1440, IPS, 144Hz, 21:9 monitor.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> This is puny. I want a 34", 3440 x 1440, IPS, 144Hz, 21:9 monitor.


All you're gonna get this year is a 1440p 75hz 21:9 or a 1080p 144hz 21:9


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Anybody calibrate this monitor using a datacolor spyder4pro s4p100 or some other calibration tool? Was wondering if screen colors could get better with a little calibration or if its best out of the box? I'm new to calibration of screens and just used some ICC profile from ttcentral and screen does look little better from out of the box and also had to turn gamma down in NV control panel to .86. Any comments on calibration would help. Thanks


I guess if you believe that calibration tools are working correctly, then of course using a calibration you've done yourself should be better than taking someone elses from the Internet. Even if it is from TFTCentral. All monitors are different, even the ones from the same series and the same batch. So doing a specific calibration on a specific monitor should be better than using something generic.

Calibration is not easy though.
Because there is no one true "best color".
Different people can go for different goals. And all those different goals can be "correct" when talking about calibration.
And then there is "what you like". Very subjective.

One thing I learned: brightness does not affect calibration. So you can e.g. calibrate your screen for 120 cdm2. And if you think it's too dark, you can increase the brightness on the monitor. And it won't affect the calibration of the colors. Of course if you think it's too light, you can turn down the brightness on the monitor.

Note, you should also never use the sliders in the nVidia control panel ! That's what people have told me here. And I'm now believing them. The nVidia control panel lets you chose between two paths: either you chose "other applicaitons control color settings", or "Use nVidia settings". If you use the nVidia settings, it ignores/disables/messes up your calibration profile. So you shouldn't use that. Always use the "Other applications control color settings". You should pick the settings of your calibration properly, and expect to not be able to adjust them.

Gamma: all guides tell us that for regular use (web, games, etc) it should be set to 2.2. I think you shouldn't mess with this
Brightness: change it on the monitor only. Or in each game that has a brightness slider.
Contrast. Keep the default value on your screen (usually 50).
Digital Vibrance. I used to love that setting. Nowadays, I use SweetFX to enhance colors in most games.
Whitepoint (aka color temperature). This one seems the tricky one.

What I've learned (and other correct me if I'm wrong): warm is 5000K to 6000K. This is used for when you print on warm paper (almost reddish). normal is 6500K. This is used for monitors, photo editing, photos on the web, etc. Cold is 7500 to 9200K. That is for when you print photos on modern papers, which can be very white (almost blueish). So normally people should calibrate for 6500K. However, I like to play my games a little warmer. So I calibrated my monitor for 5800K. If you are in doubt, be aware that you can calibrate your monitor multiple times, and save each result in a different profile (the so-called ICC profiles). You can then easily switch between profiles to figure out which color temperature you like best. Note, the Spyder4Pro software seems to remember what color temp (and other settings) you picked last time. And it is sometimes hard to do another calibration with other settings. (Or maybe I'm just a noob. I got my Spyder4 Pro just a few weeks ago).

So calibrate your monitor for 5800K and 6500K (and maybe a few more temps). Switch between those profiles to find the one you like best. You are free to change the brightness. But don't change the gamma. Don't use the nVidia control panel. Trust the calibration. I noticed that if I manually change the settings at the desktop, then later I don't like the colors in games. Or when I try to make white look good, suddenly my shadows are broken (everything is utter black, no different shades in the shadows). Etc.

Note, some games and some applications alter gamma and brightness, straight via the Windows calibration. They basically just overwrite the calibration (ICC profile) you have installed. Very very irritating. But there are (free) tools that will make sure that when a game changes the calibration, the tool will change it back within seconds. The Spyder software can do it. But I found a little tool that I liked better. It's called color profile keeper. Find it here: http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/ Very easy to use, and it does exactly what I want.

I'm not sure why you wanted to change the gamma. When you installed the ICC profile, did you change the other settings too ? TFTCentral made that profile while using specific settings on the monitor. You should set the settings in the OSD to exactly that same values. (You can find those values here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm. Br 24, gamma 2.2, contrats 50, colortemp-> user 50/45/46).

Tonight I visited a friend, who is a frequent computer user. I brought my new Spyder4 Pro. And we calibrated his screen for 6500K. He hated it. So he started messing with the settings. Which made it worse. We tried to calibrate at 7200K, but the Spyder Pro didn't let us. Then we tried DispCalcGUI+Argyll (open software). But that was too complicated to figure out in a few minutes. In the end my friend was really pissed off, said the S4Pro was broken, and crap too.







In the end, I think he just likes a blue screen over a well-calibrated screen.







All he cared about was that his white browser window looked white to him. Colors are hard to get right. And I think I takes some time to understand and get experience with. I was planning to offer my calibration services to a few more friends and family members (my sister runs a small website with lots of pictures of food). But now I am scared. Some people who see a properly calibrated monitor might actually not like the difference from what they were used to. I'm not going to torture myself.


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> All you're gonna get this year is a 1440p 75hz 21:9 or a 1080p 144hz 21:9


In a few weeks (maybe max 3 months), we'll be able to buy the new Acer Predator Z35.

35 Inch, 21:9, 144Hz, with G-Sync.
Nobody knows if it will have ULMB (but it's possible, if it can do 144Hz).
The big differentiator: it will have a VA-PANEL !!! Nice colors, and much better blacks than IPS.
Downside (for many people): it looks like it will only have 2560x1080 resolution.

It seems many people see the low resolution as an absolute no-no.
But I don't care myself. Lower resolution will allow the configuration of more eyecandy.
Like further viewdistances, more foilage, better shadows and HBAO, etc.
So low resolution has both downsides and upsides. Both 2560x1080 and 3440x1440 are acceptable for me.
I play a lot of dark games, and hopefully VA will be the right technology for me.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> In a few weeks (maybe max 3 months), we'll be able to buy the new Acer Predator Z35.
> 
> 35 Inch, 21:9, 144Hz, with G-Sync.
> Nobody knows if it will have ULMB (but it's possible, if it can do 144Hz).
> The big differentiator: it will have a VA-PANEL !!! Nice colors, and much better blacks than IPS.
> Downside (for many people): it looks like it will only have 2560x1080 resolution.
> 
> It seems many people see the low resolution as an absolute no-no.
> But I don't care myself. Lower resolution will allow the configuration of more eyecandy.
> Like further viewdistances, more foilage, better shadows and HBAO, etc.
> So low resolution has both downsides and upsides. Both 2560x1080 and 3440x1440 are acceptable for me.
> I play a lot of dark games, and hopefully VA will be the right technology for me.


I sit near the monitor. So will I see each pixels? That's why I won't get the Z35. I'm a PC gamer, not a console gamer that sits far away.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> In a few weeks (maybe max 3 months), we'll be able to buy the new Acer Predator Z35.
> 
> 35 Inch, 21:9, 144Hz, with G-Sync.
> Nobody knows if it will have ULMB (but it's possible, if it can do 144Hz).
> The big differentiator: it will have a VA-PANEL !!! Nice colors, and much better blacks than IPS.
> Downside (for many people): it looks like it will only have 2560x1080 resolution.
> 
> It seems many people see the low resolution as an absolute no-no.
> But I don't care myself. Lower resolution will allow the configuration of more eyecandy.
> Like further viewdistances, more foilage, better shadows and HBAO, etc.
> So low resolution has both downsides and upsides. Both 2560x1080 and 3440x1440 are acceptable for me.
> I play a lot of dark games, and hopefully VA will be the right technology for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I sit near the monitor. So will I see each pixels? That's why I won't get the Z35. I'm a PC gamer, not a console gamer that sits far away.
Click to expand...

For me it's about screen real estate.

I loved my 30" 2560x1600 for it but the drop in size for the refresh rate was worth it.

SS

written in crayon


----------



## Diable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> from most things ive read and seen, a 27" monitor should be 40" or more from you.


I'm finding similar information, but that seems so far away


----------



## Diable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> In a few weeks (maybe max 3 months), we'll be able to buy the new Acer Predator Z35.
> 
> 35 Inch, 21:9, 144Hz, with G-Sync.
> Nobody knows if it will have ULMB (but it's possible, if it can do 144Hz).
> The big differentiator: it will have a VA-PANEL !!! Nice colors, and much better blacks than IPS.
> Downside (for many people): it looks like it will only have 2560x1080 resolution.
> 
> It seems many people see the low resolution as an absolute no-no.
> But I don't care myself. Lower resolution will allow the configuration of more eyecandy.
> Like further viewdistances, more foilage, better shadows and HBAO, etc.
> So low resolution has both downsides and upsides. Both 2560x1080 and 3440x1440 are acceptable for me.
> I play a lot of dark games, and hopefully VA will be the right technology for me.


I'm quickly coming around to the idea of a VA monitor, looks like the best compromise for my uses. But I want higher pixel density.
I might get the Philips BDM4065UC, a 40 inch 4K VA panel with similar pixel density to the Acer XB270HU then set a custom resolution without scaling to emulate a 21:9 screen. It would be a big U-turn in terms of gaming responsiveness, but at the very least a fun experiment and it has one of the best static contrast ratios this side of OLED. Full display for general computing then switch to 21:9 for games/films!

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/philips_bdm4065uc.htm


----------



## Kanivakil

Anybody know of a monitor that is 34" or higher, 3440x1440, 144Hz or higher, G-Sync or Freesync, IPS that is 21:9 that is coming out this year or will I have to settle with similar specs but with a 16:9 aspect ratio and lower resolution than that 2???x1440 instead at least for this year?


----------



## NormalDefault

Hi guys,

Made my account just to post in this thread.

I just received my XB270HU and there is some terrible backlight bleed in the bottom right hand corner. This is visible from my attached image. I've found that in full scenes the screen is gorgeous, with everything looking crisp and beautiful, not overly saturated, just a great image.

However, when I play dark games like Alien Isolation, the bleed is horribly pronounced, and the only way to resolve the problem is to put the brightness down to 0 in an attempt to diminish the bleed. It's there, without a doubt, but much less noticeable.

I'm really in two minds about this, as I really don't want to play the RMA lottery with this panel, and from what I'm reading there is no similar panel to move to that will also not be a panel lottery. I don't know if I want to stick it out with the monitor, on the fly changing my brightness dependent on the content I'm consuming, or just swap back to my U2312HM until a monitor with a better QC policy hits the market with similar specs.


----------



## Diable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Anybody know of a monitor that is 34" or higher, 3440x1440, 144Hz or higher, G-Sync or Freesync, IPS that is 21:9 that is coming out this year or will I have to settle with similar specs but with a 16:9 aspect ratio and lower resolution than that 2???x1440 instead at least for this year?


So far there's a 1440p IPS G-sync at 75hz or a 1080p (confirmed?) VA G-sync at 144hz. Choose your compromise or wait


----------



## Kanivakil

Yeah I don't might the 75Hz. I'm still gaming in the stone ages with a 1920x1080, TN, 60Hz monitor.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NormalDefault*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Made my account just to post in this thread.
> 
> I just received my XB270HU and there is some terrible backlight bleed in the bottom right hand corner. This is visible from my attached image. I've found that in full scenes the screen is gorgeous, with everything looking crisp and beautiful, not overly saturated, just a great image.
> 
> However, when I play dark games like Alien Isolation, the bleed is horribly pronounced, and the only way to resolve the problem is to put the brightness down to 0 in an attempt to diminish the bleed. It's there, without a doubt, but much less noticeable.
> 
> I'm really in two minds about this, as I really don't want to play the RMA lottery with this panel, and from what I'm reading there is no similar panel to move to that will also not be a panel lottery. I don't know if I want to stick it out with the monitor, on the fly changing my brightness dependent on the content I'm consuming, or just swap back to my U2312HM until a monitor with a better QC policy hits the market with similar specs.


that looks pretty normal for this monitor. Does the "bleed" have a yellow tinge to it or no? It looks white in that picture.


----------



## NormalDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> that looks pretty normal for this monitor. Does the "bleed" have a yellow tinge to it or no? It looks white in that picture.


On black backgrounds it has a yellow-ish tinge, yeah.

I have 14 days to decide whether I can put up with the bleed, but I don't think I could go back to 60hz after experiencing 144hz.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Yeah I don't might the 75Hz. I'm still gaming in the stone ages with a 1920x1080, TN, 60Hz monitor.


If it wasn't priced so high I would consider it for games I play with my controller. 75hz at that reso with G Sync should be waves better than 60hz. I recall running my old CRT's at 75 and I run Skyrim at 75 on the Predator now. Considerably better than 60hz...problem with that display is the price tag....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NormalDefault*
> 
> On black backgrounds it has a yellow-ish tinge, yeah.
> 
> I have 14 days to decide whether I can put up with the bleed, but I don't think I could go back to 60hz after experiencing 144hz.


What brightness is the display set to in the picture you posted above? Mine also shows yellowish but at 20 brightness is completely gone and the display is still plenty bright in a lit room all the way to pitch black(I have vampire curtains). Mine was terrible at factory settings but also was way too bright anyway.


----------



## NormalDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What brightness is the display set to in the picture you posted above? Mine also shows yellowish but at 20 brightness is completely gone and the display is still plenty bright in a lit room all the way to pitch black(I have vampire curtains). Mine was terrible at factory settings but also was way too bright anyway.


The brightness in that image was set to 24, as I believe someone said that is the optimum? The only way to make it barely visible in dark games is setting the brightness all the way to 0, but even then it's still there if you look for it.

I wonder if there is a similar fix to the Catleap's where taking the monitor apart and putting tape around the metal shroud would help things?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> If it wasn't priced so high I would consider it for games I play with my controller. 75hz at that reso with G Sync should be waves better than 60hz. I recall running my old CRT's at 75 and I run Skyrim at 75 on the Predator now. Considerably better than 60hz...problem with that display is the price tag....


I don't play competitive gaming so I don't mind the 75Hz, but I've never played over 60Hz so that is the main reason. I won't be able to tell the difference. Like Linus from Linustechtips, and so many others, I do prefer eye candy, the quality of the image, rather than the speed the monitor offers. It all depends on what type of games we play. And 60-75Hz suits me well.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NormalDefault*
> 
> The brightness in that image was set to 24, as I believe someone said that is the optimum? The only way to make it barely visible in dark games is setting the brightness all the way to 0, but even then it's still there if you look for it.
> 
> I wonder if there is a similar fix to the Catleap's where taking the monitor apart and putting tape around the metal shroud would help things?


I know someone used a clamp to minimize their bleed but the panel was damaged during shipping if I recall. This is of course ridiculous and unacceptable. I would personally RMA til you get one you find acceptable since everyone has different ideas of what is acceptable. I know if I spend alot on a single panel I want it to be as perfect as possible.


----------



## Phaelynar

RMA for refund created with Newegg. Going to buy a 2nd one while that one is on its' way back.

While it was only one dead pixel, I'm not settling for that on a $800 monitor.


----------



## sok0

You guys should just order like 3, then pick the best one, ship rest back.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sok0*
> 
> You guys should just order like 3, then pick the best one, ship rest back.


I just ordered another one with 2 day shipping and the $50 gift card they gave me for the issues with the first order. I'll also be getting the 2 day shipping cost credited back to my account.

If this one is messed up too, I'll keep repeating the process until I get a good one.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> I guess if you believe that calibration tools are working correctly, then of course using a calibration you've done yourself should be better than taking someone elses from the Internet. Even if it is from TFTCentral. All monitors are different, even the ones from the same series and the same batch. So doing a specific calibration on a specific monitor should be better than using something generic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Calibration is not easy though.
> Because there is no one true "best color".
> Different people can go for different goals. And all those different goals can be "correct" when talking about calibration.
> And then there is "what you like". Very subjective.
> 
> One thing I learned: brightness does not affect calibration. So you can e.g. calibrate your screen for 120 cdm2. And if you think it's too dark, you can increase the brightness on the monitor. And it won't affect the calibration of the colors. Of course if you think it's too light, you can turn down the brightness on the monitor.
> 
> Note, you should also never use the sliders in the nVidia control panel ! That's what people have told me here. And I'm now believing them. The nVidia control panel lets you chose between two paths: either you chose "other applicaitons control color settings", or "Use nVidia settings". If you use the nVidia settings, it ignores/disables/messes up your calibration profile. So you shouldn't use that. Always use the "Other applications control color settings". You should pick the settings of your calibration properly, and expect to not be able to adjust them.
> 
> Gamma: all guides tell us that for regular use (web, games, etc) it should be set to 2.2. I think you shouldn't mess with this
> Brightness: change it on the monitor only. Or in each game that has a brightness slider.
> Contrast. Keep the default value on your screen (usually 50).
> Digital Vibrance. I used to love that setting. Nowadays, I use SweetFX to enhance colors in most games.
> Whitepoint (aka color temperature). This one seems the tricky one.
> 
> What I've learned (and other correct me if I'm wrong): warm is 5000K to 6000K. This is used for when you print on warm paper (almost reddish). normal is 6500K. This is used for monitors, photo editing, photos on the web, etc. Cold is 7500 to 9200K. That is for when you print photos on modern papers, which can be very white (almost blueish). So normally people should calibrate for 6500K. However, I like to play my games a little warmer. So I calibrated my monitor for 5800K. If you are in doubt, be aware that you can calibrate your monitor multiple times, and save each result in a different profile (the so-called ICC profiles). You can then easily switch between profiles to figure out which color temperature you like best. Note, the Spyder4Pro software seems to remember what color temp (and other settings) you picked last time. And it is sometimes hard to do another calibration with other settings. (Or maybe I'm just a noob. I got my Spyder4 Pro just a few weeks ago).
> 
> So calibrate your monitor for 5800K and 6500K (and maybe a few more temps). Switch between those profiles to find the one you like best. You are free to change the brightness. But don't change the gamma. Don't use the nVidia control panel. Trust the calibration. I noticed that if I manually change the settings at the desktop, then later I don't like the colors in games. Or when I try to make white look good, suddenly my shadows are broken (everything is utter black, no different shades in the shadows). Etc.
> 
> Note, some games and some applications alter gamma and brightness, straight via the Windows calibration. They basically just overwrite the calibration (ICC profile) you have installed. Very very irritating. But there are (free) tools that will make sure that when a game changes the calibration, the tool will change it back within seconds. The Spyder software can do it. But I found a little tool that I liked better. It's called color profile keeper. Find it here: http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/ Very easy to use, and it does exactly what I want.
> 
> I'm not sure why you wanted to change the gamma. When you installed the ICC profile, did you change the other settings too ? TFTCentral made that profile while using specific settings on the monitor. You should set the settings in the OSD to exactly that same values. (You can find those values here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm. Br 24, gamma 2.2, contrats 50, colortemp-> user 50/45/46).
> 
> Tonight I visited a friend, who is a frequent computer user. I brought my new Spyder4 Pro. And we calibrated his screen for 6500K. He hated it. So he started messing with the settings. Which made it worse. We tried to calibrate at 7200K, but the Spyder Pro didn't let us. Then we tried DispCalcGUI+Argyll (open software). But that was too complicated to figure out in a few minutes. In the end my friend was really pissed off, said the S4Pro was broken, and crap too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, I think he just likes a blue screen over a well-calibrated screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All he cared about was that his white browser window looked white to him. Colors are hard to get right. And I think I takes some time to understand and get experience with. I was planning to offer my calibration services to a few more friends and family members (my sister runs a small website with lots of pictures of food). But now I am scared. Some people who see a properly calibrated monitor might actually not like the difference from what they were used to. I'm not going to torture myself
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> In a few weeks (maybe max 3 months), we'll be able to buy the new Acer Predator Z35.
> 
> 35 Inch, 21:9, 144Hz, with G-Sync.
> Nobody knows if it will have ULMB (but it's possible, if it can do 144Hz).
> The big differentiator: it will have a VA-PANEL !!! Nice colors, and much better blacks than IPS.
> Downside (for many people): it looks like it will only have 2560x1080 resolution.
> 
> It seems many people see the low resolution as an absolute no-no.
> But I don't care myself. Lower resolution will allow the configuration of more eyecandy.
> Like further viewdistances, more foilage, better shadows and HBAO, etc.
> So low resolution has both downsides and upsides. Both 2560x1080 and 3440x1440 are acceptable for me.
> I play a lot of dark games, and hopefully VA will be the right technology for me.
Click to expand...

+R for your effort and very nice story of a laymans 1st experiences w/calibrating!










VA panels with their 3K-5K static contrast "could" be the ticket? ... BUT most of them have had noticeable latency/input lag in the past ... and no way will I go back to 1080p, and anything less than 120Hz ... I'll have to wait n see









It's almost a curse to experience IPS [email protected]/144Hz, much less a high-end [email protected] ...

*THIS* vid is interesting, showing how slow some acceptable monitors are compared to CRT ... actually don't watch it if your in LCD latency/ghosting 60Hz bliss at any resolution ...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Those of you who want to wait for Micro Center to stock these, they have an Acer in-store only promo sale, if you buy any Nvidia or AMD Graphics card, you get 20% off any Acer Gsync or gaming monitor. Yes it included the XB270HU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valid until May 31, 2015.


Wow nice find +R







... I may have to make the 3.5hr trek over the hill.
Given the BLB/Glow problems I've seen so far, for $800 I'm committed to only purchasing this panel hands on to find an acceptable (perfect?) panel on site








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NormalDefault*
> 
> 
> 
> The brightness in that image was set to 24, as I believe someone said that is the optimum? The only way to make it barely visible in dark games is setting the brightness all the way to 0, but even then it's still there if you look for it.
> 
> I wonder if there is a similar fix to the Catleap's where taking the monitor apart and putting tape around the metal shroud would help things?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> that looks pretty normal for this monitor. Does the "bleed" have a yellow tinge to it or no? It looks white in that picture.
Click to expand...

Normal? I totally disagree ... IMHO that monitor is a definite RMA








While I don't actually own an Acer, I've been through enough pictures of 27" IPS 1440p LG/Samsung panels with BLB and/or glow, to spot BLB vs IPS glow! If you look closely you can see the BLB hotspots. I've even dis-assembled a couple of the Korean panels to successfully correct BLB so I know what it looks like compared to glow ... I've yet to hear if anyone has disassembled an XB270HU? ... AND quite frankly IMHO, that is UNACCEPTABLE for an $800 top end monitor. AND I'm amazed at the amount of people that find excessive BLB/glow acceptable and talk themselves into believing it is normal








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> from most things ive read and seen, a 27" monitor should be 40" or more from you.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Diable*
> 
> I'm finding similar information, but that seems so far away
Click to expand...

Links? Not enough info ... what resolution? ... what kind of apps?
Since this is a gaming monitor thread for 1440p ... Personal preferences abound ... But IMO 40" is nonsense, unless your watching movies or are a console type gamer. For example at 40" reading subtitles/stats/some Huds/icons becomes a "chore" rather than 2nd nature. I'm at around 26"-30" ... Bet if you did a pole even with semi-competitive type gamers, it would be quite the minority that is 40" away


----------



## t1337dude

One thing I have trouble understanding is: why does IPS glow vary? If it's an inherent "problem"/"feature" of IPS, wouldn't it be identical or near-identical on all monitors? Instead it seems to have extreme variation - like it varies from the point of where its barely existent, to the point of where it's so bad that users feel the need to return their monitors. Sometimes I find myself questioning if the IPS glow is close to the same on all monitors and it's our perception (and camera's perception) that makes it seem to vary.

Can users who own 3 of these monitors comment on the amount of variation on their IPS glow?


----------



## sgtgates

Alright, Im in need of a new monitor and have been stalking this one, probably pick it of something up here in a week or so. Love the specs, and ips. Im coming from an LG 24in 60htz 1080 and i know im gonna love the difference! Got a 4790 @ 4.8 and a gtx 980, ready to push it a bit. The hype still good minus all the light bleed on the panel?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Alright, Im in need of a new monitor and have been stalking this one, probably pick it of something up here in a week or so. Love the specs, and ips. Im coming from an LG 24in 60htz 1080 and i know im gonna love the difference! Got a 4790 @ 4.8 and a gtx 980, ready to push it a bit. The hype still good minus all the light bleed on the panel?


True backlight bleed seems to not be a super-common issues based on my surveillance of this thread over the past month. What seems to be more common is people unsatisfied with the amount of IPS glow exhibited by their monitors. The earlier batches also had a lot of dust-in-panel issues, groupings of dead pixels, etc. but these recent batches seem to be getting a lot less complaints in those regards.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> True backlight bleed seems to not be a super-common issues based on my surveillance of this thread over the past month. What seems to be more common is people unsatisfied with the amount of IPS glow exhibited by their monitors. The earlier batches also had a lot of dust-in-panel issues, groupings of dead pixels, etc. but these recent batches seem to be getting a lot less complaints in those regards.


Ok thanks!

$800 is a lot of cash, any other recommendations for a 1440 monitor that may not break the bank? Pref a 144hz and 1440p combo, so pretty much that same thing haha. 1080 is just boring


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok thanks!
> 
> $800 is a lot of cash, any other recommendations for a 1440 monitor that may not break the bank? Pref a 144hz and 1440p combo, so pretty much that same thing haha. 1080 is just boring


It's pretty cut and dry as far as 1440P 144Hz Gsync monitors go. There's only this and the ROG Swift. That one is a TN panel, this one is IPS. The Swift has been around for a year I think, and the XB270HU released within the past couple months. The Swift has better build quality but this has better contrast, color accuracy, and viewing angles.

If you don't care about Gsync, there might be more options, but you should probably get Gsync (or Freesync if you don't have Nvidia).


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> It's pretty cut and dry as far as 1440P 144Hz Gsync monitors go. There's only this and the ROG Swift. That one is a TN panel, this one is IPS. The Swift has been around for a year I think, and the XB270HU released within the past couple months. The Swift has better build quality but this has better contrast, color accuracy, and viewing angles.
> 
> If you don't care about Gsync, there might be more options, but you should probably get Gsync (or Freesync if you don't have Nvidia).


Yeah I been watching for this release and seen reviews on the Swift. Meh I'm tired of my tn, hell a buddy of mine has a 24in ips 1080 acer idk which model and its better than what I got now.
Yeah gsync ftw, besides I hav a nvidia sheild controller from my 980 so not going back to amd on this build anytime soon!


----------



## metal409

Second panel started acting up again so I am sending both back for refund, tired of messing around with them. Not even going to bother dealing with getting a third to try. I ran to Microcenter yesterday and ended up going a different route.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> So I'm trying to test this stupid monitor at my office, but it won't recognize the signal of a DVI to displayport cable. Womp womp.


You have to make sure the adapter is an active, dual-link DVI-D to display port 1.2 with 4 lane connections. If it is a single link or not a 4 lane cable then it wont work. You also have to unlock your drivers pixel clock limit as the drivers artificially cap the limit to 330MHz in most cases and you need to run closer to 500mHz for it to work over DVI.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supeg93*
> 
> Uggggg. Got my Monitor last night. Amazing, Amazing Monitor, Gsync is amazing.
> 
> Ran Dead Pixel test and no dead Pixels.
> 
> On the other hand this monitor has the worst lightbleed I have ever seen.
> 
> Here is a pic on 90 brightness in dark room.
> 
> I am being too picky for a 1,000 dollar monitor? I am a little pissed and ready to send it back to seller (NCIX)


Two of mine should be coming in from NCIX tomorrow as well. I won't be able to run both at the same time with my current card (780Ti), but I'll make sure to verify each screen and see if I can post the results.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> Second panel started acting up again so I am sending both back for refund, tired of messing around with them. Not even going to bother dealing with getting a third to try. I ran to Microcenter yesterday and ended up going a different route.


What did you get?
How was the Predator acting up?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> +R for your effort and very nice story of a laymans 1st experiences w/calibrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VA panels with their 3K-5K static contrast "could" be the ticket? ... BUT most of them have had noticeable latency/input lag in the past ... and no way will I go back to 1080p, and anything less than 120Hz ... I'll have to wait n see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost a curse to experience IPS [email protected]/144Hz, much less a high-end [email protected] ...
> 
> *THIS* vid is interesting, showing how slow some acceptable monitors are compared to CRT ... actually don't watch it if your in LCD latency/ghosting 60Hz bliss at any resolution ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow nice find +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I may have to make the 3.5hr trek over the hill.
> Given the BLB/Glow problems I've seen so far, for $800 I'm committed to only purchasing this panel hands on to find an acceptable (perfect?) panel on site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal? I totally disagree ... IMHO that monitor is a definite RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't actually own an Acer, I've been through enough pictures of 27" IPS 1440p LG/Samsung panels with BLB and/or glow, to spot BLB vs IPS glow! If you look closely you can see the BLB hotspots. I've even dis-assembled a couple of the Korean panels to successfully correct BLB so I know what it looks like compared to glow ... I've yet to hear if anyone has disassembled an XB270HU? ... AND quite frankly IMHO, that is UNACCEPTABLE for an $800 top end monitor. AND I'm amazed at the amount of people that find excessive BLB/glow acceptable and talk themselves into believing it is normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links? Not enough info ... what resolution? ... what kind of apps?
> Since this is a gaming monitor thread for 1440p ... Personal preferences abound ... But IMO 40" is nonsense, unless your watching movies or are a console type gamer. For example at 40" reading subtitles/stats/some Huds/icons becomes a "chore" rather than 2nd nature. I'm at around 26"-30" ... Bet if you did a pole even with semi-competitive type gamers, it would be quite the minority that is 40" away


It's another over exposed picture that might not be displaying the tint of that glow or bleed correctly.

You google for optimal viewing distance for a 27" monitor. Let me know if you read different.


----------



## metal409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> What did you get?
> How was the Predator acting up?


Both of them had white vertical lines on the right half of the screen. Guessing it was a loose connection because if I smacked the side of the monitor I could get it to go away. I wasn't going to take it apart to try and fix one of them as it shouldn't do this brand new.

I ended up going with an LG 34UM95.


----------



## Advocate

I just got this monitor, im using an ATI r290 GPU

can I use ULMB with an ati card at 120HZ and below? right now it displays "ULMB not available"

to change refresh rate do I go into display settings -> advanced and change it here?

when I select 144hz my screen flickers and tears on my desktop - why is this?


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advocate*
> 
> I just got this monitor, im using an ATI r290 GPU
> 
> can I use ULMB with an ati card at 120HZ and below? right now it displays "ULMB not available"
> 
> to change refresh rate do I go into display settings -> advanced and change it here?
> 
> when I select 144hz my screen flickers and tears on my desktop - why is this?


ULMB at 100Hz or less with this display, I believe.


----------



## Mildew

Today's Newegg Shell Shocker: The 1080p version (XB270H) is $399.99.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mildew*
> 
> Today's Newegg Shell Shocker: This monitor is $399.99!!! But, are they returned monitors?


Acer XB270H not XB270HU. Big difference


----------



## Mildew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> Acer XB270H not XB270HU. Big difference


Yea, I corrected my post, sorry about that. I bet it caught your attention though!


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mildew*
> 
> I bet it caught your attention though!


It sure did even though I already have one


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advocate*
> 
> I just got this monitor, im using an ATI r290 GPU
> 
> can I use ULMB with an ati card at 120HZ and below? right now it displays "ULMB not available"
> 
> to change refresh rate do I go into display settings -> advanced and change it here?
> 
> when I select 144hz my screen flickers and tears on my desktop - why is this?


You can't use ULMB with an ati/amd card, it works only with Nvidia as far as I know.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advocate*
> 
> I just got this monitor, im using an ATI r290 GPU
> 
> can I use ULMB with an ati card at 120HZ and below? right now it displays "ULMB not available"
> 
> to change refresh rate do I go into display settings -> advanced and change it here?
> 
> when I select 144hz my screen flickers and tears on my desktop - why is this?


No, ULMB is driver locked to Nvidia cards through the GSync module. It is possible to unlock the feature via a driver patch, but there is not one available and no one is really working on getting it done either.


----------



## t1337dude

Newegg received my RMA today, and instead of taking 3-5 days to process it - they approved it instantly. They clearly didn't even open the damn thing up to make sure it was indeed defective.

Newegg Premier gets A+ from me. Requesting the RMA and getting a free return label was instantaneous, and they processed the RMA ridiculously fast (and seemingly unquestioningly).


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sok0*
> 
> You guys should just order like 3, then pick the best one, ship rest back.


That's exactly what I did. First batch was for three, 1/3 good. Second batch was for four, 1/4 good. Third batch was for two, 0/2 good. Last batch for two, 1/2 good. Nine grand worth of monitors.


----------



## Phaelynar

Thats a lot of money to tie up in monitors to try and get a few good ones. Im hoping I dont have to go through more than this 2nd one.


----------



## TheChris2233

Got mine from Amazon LLC today. Packing job was pretty crappy (they did double box but packing material was just some paper). Monitor seems fine so far. No dead pixel or dirt or scratches. Shows Manufactured in March.

Definitely strong yellow tint in bottom right like everyone else. Gsync + 144hz is definitely impressive and was highly noticeable immediately in game. 120hz mouse cursor movement was more subtle but still noticeable.

I'm still evaluating how I feel about light bleed and tint. It's still very noticeable to me even at low 20s brightness. More than likely I'll ignore it.

The biggest issue I'm having right now is the cost. I'm asking myself if it is really worth double the cost of the pixel perfect overlord I've had for a while, and I'm really not so sure.


----------



## Frestoinc

Is this blb bad?. Brightness set at 24 but it doesn't affect me that much though


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this blb bad?. Brightness set at 24 but it doesn't affect me that much though


Looks bad IMO, but if it doesn't affect you then keep it.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this blb bad?. Brightness set at 24 but it doesn't affect me that much though


Without knowing what the image exposure values are it's impossible to say. However, it's clear that you've taken this image at enough of an angle that you're mainly displaying IPS glow rather than BLB anyway.


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Got mine from Amazon LLC today. Packing job was pretty crappy (they did double box but packing material was just some paper). Monitor seems fine so far. No dead pixel or dirt or scratches. Shows Manufactured in March.
> 
> Definitely strong yellow tint in bottom right like everyone else. Gsync + 144hz is definitely impressive and was highly noticeable immediately in game. 120hz mouse cursor movement was more subtle but still noticeable.
> 
> I'm still evaluating how I feel about light bleed and tint. It's still very noticeable to me even at low 20s brightness. More than likely I'll ignore it.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm having right now is the cost. I'm asking myself if it is really worth double the cost of the pixel perfect overlord I've had for a while, and I'm really not so sure.


Congrats on getting one. I'd keep it considering the majority of replies here. Getting one without dead, stuck or dirt pixels seems to be a minor miracle.

Anyone else get one from Amazon? They've shipped mine and it's on the way but being in Malaysia, it's finally in my country but no news in the last 24 hrs. Sigh. Can only hope it's tomorrow.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Got mine from Amazon LLC today. Packing job was pretty crappy (they did double box but packing material was just some paper). Monitor seems fine so far. No dead pixel or dirt or scratches. Shows Manufactured in March.
> 
> Definitely strong yellow tint in bottom right like everyone else. Gsync + 144hz is definitely impressive and was highly noticeable immediately in game. 120hz mouse cursor movement was more subtle but still noticeable.
> 
> I'm still evaluating how I feel about light bleed and tint. It's still very noticeable to me even at low 20s brightness. More than likely I'll ignore it.
> 
> The biggest issue I'm having right now is the cost. I'm asking myself if it is really worth double the cost of the pixel perfect overlord I've had for a while, and I'm really not so sure.


Depends if you've adjusted fully to GSYNC yet or not. If you have, going back to non-adaptive refresh rates is gonna bother you, at least if you easily notice the imperfections that it fixes.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this blb bad?. Brightness set at 24 but it doesn't affect me that much though


Try taking the picture head on and not at an angle that accentuates the glow.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Try taking the picture head on and not at an angle that accentuates the glow.


Also try taking a video and then taking a screenshot of a video frame to give us a more realistic look at it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Amazon.it has some in stock if anyone is interested.


----------



## dawn1980

Has anyone owned a 4k monitor? I was thinking about returning Acer XB270HU getting a 32inch or bigger 4k monitor. I have gtx titan x sli so I know I could run it....Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## EniGma1987

4K is pretty nice, but I am waiting for monitors with new scalers that are built for native 4K and have DP1.3 in them.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Has anyone owned a 4k monitor? I was thinking about returning Acer XB270HU getting a 32inch or bigger 4k monitor. I have gtx titan x sli so I know I could run it....Any thoughts or suggestions?


Had a 4k G sync monitor...with settings dropped to stay above 30 fps... it sucked....after 120hz or higher gaming there is no going back no matter the pixel density. I also found for the 1 inch approx bigger it was there was little difference to be seen between 4k and 1440 at least with my hardware. Couple years when they can drive high refresh 4k displays and cards to drive them I will be all over it. Also better be 32 inches minimum and/or curved though.


----------



## NormalDefault

Hey guys,

Having read through the comments, I've been told that a better way to represent the bleed is through videoing the issue, and then taking a screen cap from the video.

Here is a screenshot from a video of me setting the monitor to fully black with a BMP in Paint in a dark room, shot on my Nexus 6.

I'm really on the fence of whether I want to stick this monitor out or return it.

Deciding whether I want to use this monitor for everything, or return it and get a dedicated G Sync/Gaming monitor, and then a seperate VA panel for my movies/tv shows/media consumption/creation screen.

Never been this torn on a purchase before.


----------



## Battou62

That looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Phaelynar

Not sure why you would return that when it looks pretty good. I'm more concerned with receiving future monitors with dead pixels/dirt etc. than minor glow/bleed. My first one had one stupid dead pixel that ruined it. The replacement I receive tomorrow better not be worse.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NormalDefault*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Having read through the comments, I've been told that a better way to represent the bleed is through videoing the issue, and then taking a screen cap from the video.
> 
> Here is a screenshot from a video of me setting the monitor to fully black with a BMP in Paint in a dark room, shot on my Nexus 6.
> 
> I'm really on the fence of whether I want to stick this monitor out or return it.
> 
> Deciding whether I want to use this monitor for everything, or return it and get a dedicated G Sync/Gaming monitor, and then a seperate VA panel for my movies/tv shows/media consumption/creation screen.
> 
> Never been this torn on a purchase before.


To me that looks normal for BLB. Most monitors have about that much average from what I have seen. About a third of monitors are better than that and a third worse, so that is right about average. This monitor is expensive and a lot of people think they should have a better quality monitor, but the monitor's price is solely because of it's features, not it's quality. So I dont think you could really hope for a better one than that with this monitor.


----------



## Xterminator

Amazon updated my shipping date from May 27 yesterday and shipped my monitor out today. Expecting it on Thursday. I hope it was worth the wait for Amazon.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xterminator*
> 
> Amazon updated my shipping date from May 27 yesterday and shipped my monitor out today. Expecting it on Thursday. I hope it was worth the wait for Amazon.


$829.99???? Sheesh!


----------



## Xterminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> $829.99???? Sheesh!


I paid $799.99. The $829.99 one is not sold by Amazon.


----------



## coolbho3k

I'm going to California for an internship this summer and won't have my gaming computer. Thinking of bringing this monitor with me... Think it'll work with my Retina MBP with a MiniDP to DP connector? Not in G-Sync or 144Hz mode of course just 60Hz 1440p

What about with a PS4 or Xbox One and an HDMI to DP active converter?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolbho3k*
> 
> I'm going to California for an internship this summer and won't have my gaming computer. Thinking of bringing this monitor with me... Think it'll work with my Retina MBP with a MiniDP to DP connector? Not in G-Sync or 144Hz mode of course just 60Hz 1440p
> 
> What about with a PS4 or Xbox One and an HDMI to DP active converter?


Leave this monitor home, take with you a cheapy 1080p. Your MacBook screen will hold its own.


----------



## HBizzle

Just received mine and hooked it up. One dead pixel dead center right below my chrome url bar. Anyone have a way to tell if it is stuck or dead?

One thing I noticed is it became dead after a few minutes of first powering on. Was not there before that.


----------



## gavros777

Guys, i wanna let you know what many suspected that replacements might not be new monitors i just verified that to be true!
I had to return a samsung monitor to amazon due to a defective menu button and the replacement had the exact same problem, with only difference the foam box inside had all kinds of cracks everywhere!
It was so obvious the box had been opened and reopened many times compared to the first one where the foam was in pristine condition!


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NormalDefault*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Having read through the comments, I've been told that a better way to represent the bleed is through videoing the issue, and then taking a screen cap from the video.
> 
> Here is a screenshot from a video of me setting the monitor to fully black with a BMP in Paint in a dark room, shot on my Nexus 6.
> 
> I'm really on the fence of whether I want to stick this monitor out or return it.
> 
> Deciding whether I want to use this monitor for everything, or return it and get a dedicated G Sync/Gaming monitor, and then a seperate VA panel for my movies/tv shows/media consumption/creation screen.
> 
> Never been this torn on a purchase before.


Are you kidding? This is as close to perfection on an IPS display as it gets. Man I thought I was OCD with displays..WOW


----------



## HBizzle

Update.

It appears my dead pixel is actually a speck of dirt/dust underneath the screen. I have been able to move it up to the very edge of the screen by flicking it with my finger. Trying to decide if I should continue trying to flick it up and away or return the screen.


----------



## TheChris2233

So I have been comparing ACER to Overlord tempest and BLB/glow and picture quality on acer seems noticeably worse. I don't know if it's the AG coating vs glossy or something else, but "golden" images have a reddish hue on the acer. I tried TFTcentral settings, and it actually got more red. The yellow tint of the bottom right glow is really distracting in dark scenes too. The Overlord has some light bleed on the bottom right as well but it's less bleed and doesn't have the yellow tint.

Gsync and native 120/144hz has really impressed me. I tried ULMB and tearing was immediately noticeable. I've put in RMA to see if maybe this one has issues but more stock isn't available for weeks.

an extra $450 (friend agreed to give me 350 for my overlord) for uglier picture quality with smoother motion is a tough pill to swallow. I find myself thinking it may be best to wait on V2 or equivalent from competitor. Of course the quality differences of the colors only show up side by side where as the lack of 120+hz / gsync is immediately noticeable regardless. I'm pretty sure I could adjust to slightly worst colors. Or might try colorimeter. I accept it's entirely possible that my eyes just like what they've been viewing for a long time now. Although it's important to mention that the ACER also failed the highly scientific wife test. (she thought overlord looked better too)

Granted all of my observations are entirely subjective.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> So I have been comparing ACER to Overlord tempest and BLB/glow and picture quality on acer seems noticeably worse. I don't know if it's the AG coating vs glossy or something else, but "golden" images have a reddish hue on the acer. I tried TFTcentral settings, and it actually got more red. The yellow tint of the bottom right glow is really distracting in dark scenes too. The Overlord has some light bleed on the bottom right as well but it's less bleed and doesn't have the yellow tint.
> 
> Gsync and native 120/144hz has really impressed me. I tried ULMB and tearing was immediately noticeable. I've put in RMA to see if maybe this one has issues but more stock isn't available for weeks.
> 
> an extra $450 (friend agreed to give me 350 for my overlord) for uglier picture quality with smoother motion is a tough pill to swallow. I find myself thinking it may be best to wait on V2 or equivalent from competitor. Of course the quality differences of the colors only show up side by side where as the lack of 120+hz / gsync is immediately noticeable regardless. I'm pretty sure I could adjust to slightly worst colors. Or might try colorimeter. I accept it's entirely possible that my eyes just like what they've been viewing for a long time now. Although it's important to mention that the ACER also failed the highly scientific wife test. (she thought overlord looked better too)
> 
> Granted all of my observations are entirely subjective.


Kinda disappointing really... Why don't you try to calibrate the screen with a meter?


----------



## moonbogg

I got the monitor and no dead pixels. its great, but there is something odd about the white levels. The lower half of the screen looks brownish. All white on lower half is noticeably brown in tint compared to the nice clean white upper half of the screen. What gives? Other than that its amazing. Its nice to not have the colors shift as I move my head up and down like they did on my TN.


----------



## coolbho3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Leave this monitor home, take with you a cheapy 1080p. Your MacBook screen will hold its own.


I would bring my 2012 PB278Q (probably much better for this use case), but new shiny monitor!

The rMBP's display is still quite nice for a laptop display but only 15"









Basically I'm curious whether this monitor will accept a standard non-Nvidia DP input. Can't test it yet though, don't actually have the monitor with me.

I was thinking of doing a Thunderbolt eGPU setup with the rMBP to play games, and bringing with me one of my 980s, then I would definitely be able to use this monitor.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NormalDefault*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Having read through the comments, I've been told that a better way to represent the bleed is through videoing the issue, and then taking a screen cap from the video.
> 
> Here is a screenshot from a video of me setting the monitor to fully black with a BMP in Paint in a dark room, shot on my Nexus 6.
> 
> I'm really on the fence of whether I want to stick this monitor out or return it.
> 
> Deciding whether I want to use this monitor for everything, or return it and get a dedicated G Sync/Gaming monitor, and then a seperate VA panel for my movies/tv shows/media consumption/creation screen.
> 
> Never been this torn on a purchase before.


This is a perfect example of people reading too much into things.

This monitor is perfect, and there are no issues yet the user thinks there are issues because they read something on the internet.

We need to stop people saying "Hey there is an issue with BLB on my monitor" , and then they don't post a picture.


----------



## emsj86

That monitor is perfect. All ips have some bleed. And it shows more when taking a picture and this picture shows almost nothing. I d buy that monitor in a heart beat. I hope I get what you have there. My replacement from newegg just was shipped today


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> This is a perfect example of people reading too much into things.
> 
> This monitor is perfect, and there are no issues yet the user thinks there are issues because they read something on the internet.
> 
> We need to stop people saying "Hey there is an issue with BLB on my monitor" , and then they don't post a picture.


A lot of people seem to be into the idea that it's okay to use high brightness settings on these kinda displays. It's really not okay, your intention should be to put this in a room that doesn't require anything more than 20-25 brightness to keep that IPS glow to a minimum. I still have to do that with my Swift even, past 35-40 brightness there's some glow at the bottom left, at 20 brightness absolutely none. If you can't help that your room / office requires a high level of brightness, then not buying the monitor is probably the option for you.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> A lot of people seem to be into the idea that it's okay to use high brightness settings on these kinda displays. It's really not okay, your intention should be to put this in a room that doesn't require anything more than 20-25 brightness to keep that IPS glow to a minimum. I still have to do that with my Swift even, past 35-40 brightness there's some glow at the bottom left, at 20 brightness absolutely none. If you can't help that your room / office requires a high level of brightness, then not buying the monitor is probably the option for you.


I have mine on the default brightness and play Diablo 3 on it all the time. I don't notice any issues with that.

People are just looking for issues with this monitor now because they've read too much.


----------



## overvolted

All depends on how picky you are. Some people have no tolerance at all for BLB, being used to using TN at lower brightness settings in darker rooms over the years I'm definitely one of them. Never in my life have I had to deal with any kind of "glow" in dark scenes.

Enough folks on here are saying they got good panels with very little bleed to no bleed tho, that I'm willing to risk replacing my Swift with one of these when I can. Lower the brightness, avoid the BLB, profit







.

And avoid the super strong anti-glare coating on the Swift intended to strain the human eyeball.


----------



## emsj86

I personally didn't notice any blb on my monitor. I returned it bc of dead pixels in the center. I had it at. 24 brightness but actually thought it looked better at 60. Just my opinion and even than I didn't notice much. Hope that's the case with the new one as well. Also I was using the tffc profile and found it to not make a big difference


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> A lot of people seem to be into the idea that it's okay to use high brightness settings on these kinda displays. It's really not okay, your intention should be to put this in a room that doesn't require anything more than 20-25 brightness to keep that IPS glow to a minimum. I still have to do that with my Swift even, past 35-40 brightness there's some glow at the bottom left, at 20 brightness absolutely none. If you can't help that your room / office requires a high level of brightness, then not buying the monitor is probably the option for you.


^ In so many ways this. Also while I enjoy avoiding sunlight like a vampire I still avoid completely pitch black environments less displays. It strains the eyes and can cause damage....there is absolutely no reason to have this display at it's default 100 Brightness or anywhere close. Lit room.....dark room it's still way to bright....if not your panel has a problem. I can drop my brightness to 0 and that's awesome to me because that means the backlight will last all the longer. Also I have never run a monitor at it's default brightness ever....some might not need to be dropped so low but it's not a bad thing. The backlight dies out over time so if you start at a low value it leaves headroom later.









Don't play in the dark kids....it's bad for your health.


----------



## moonbogg

Does anyone have any input regarding the yellowish white levels on the lower half of the screen? Is that a common thing to happen with IPS monitors? I'm not complaining too much about it though. My old TN looked like it had yellow crap all over when looking at an all white screen due to the color shifting everywhere. I was just wondering if this is common. Its the only thing I noticed about this monitor. Other than that its absolutely perfect. A little light glow from the lower right corner, but not an issue.


----------



## gavros777

I got tired receiving defective monitors from amazon. If my new replacement is defective too i'm thinking to buy 3 monitors next time pick the best and ship the rest 2 back. My question is what excuse should i give amazon for sending them back 2 monitors if for the crazy chance say all 3 monitors are perfect.

Can i just tell them.

"I got tired receiving defective monitors so i ordered 3 to make sure i receive a good one, now take the other 2 back"

Expected reply from Amazon

"Oh Hell Noo!"


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I got tired receiving defective monitors from amazon. If my new replacement is defective too i'm thinking to buy 3 monitors next time pick the best and ship the rest 2 back. My question is what excuse should i give amazon for sending them back 2 monitors if for the crazy chance say all 3 monitors are perfect.
> 
> Can i just tell them.
> 
> "I got tired receiving defective monitors so i ordered 3 to make sure i receive a good one, now take the other 2 back"
> 
> Expected reply from Amazon
> 
> "Oh Hell Noo!"


You tell them they were gifts, but you accidentally bought the wrong ones and that they are not compatible with the hardware. That's the best I could come up with.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I got tired receiving defective monitors from amazon. If my new replacement is defective too i'm thinking to buy 3 monitors next time pick the best and ship the rest 2 back. My question is what excuse should i give amazon for sending them back 2 monitors if for the crazy chance say all 3 monitors are perfect.
> 
> Can i just tell them.
> 
> "I got tired receiving defective monitors so i ordered 3 to make sure i receive a good one, now take the other 2 back"
> 
> Expected reply from Amazon
> 
> "Oh Hell Noo!"


Newegg Premiere trial(free) and then do what you said. They allow the "I changed my mind" or "I no longer need this product" as an acceptable return reason. Free shipping both ways and no restock fee.









I just keep premiere and pay the 50 bucks a year or whatever. It has paid for itself on my monitor hunt the past year in a week....also saved me from getting stuck with tons of unacceptable panels. I bet they hate me but I don't care....

Note: Some products don't allow returns for refund so always check it is coming from Newegg directly and the return options are refund. GPU's for instance you cannot do this with. Monitors you def can...


----------



## DFroN

Do we know of any other manufacturers planning to use this same panel in their monitors?


----------



## ozzy1925

guys i have a question i ordered 1 from amazon and should arrive in 6-7 days but my main pc is not finished yet so i need to test it with my older pc and it just have on board vga and hdmi out (hd 4600 cpu: 4770k) .Can i get signal if i buy display port to hdmi adapter?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Do we know of any other manufacturers planning to use this same panel in their monitors?


ASUS


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> ASUS


Ah the MG279Q? I see, thanks.

Do we know of any other manufacturers planning to use this panel in a monitor along with G-Sync?


----------



## I--S

My guess would be Benq will, since AUO own them, and they have G sync monitors already.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> My guess would be Benq will, since AUO own them, and they have G sync monitors already.


Yep pretty sure their 1440 144hz panel will be the same AU Optronics panel whenever it comes out.


----------



## Phaelynar

2nd monitor arrived to me. The box exterior is in a lot better shape than the first and I opened the top just to make sure it was not a returned unit as there are no markings on the styrofoam to show it as such, and everything is perfectly packed.

I'm also assuming it's an April manu date for now as it shipped from the NJ warehouse, and the NJ warehouse had 0 units when my first one shipped a week ago.

Will update around 6pm EST when it gets hooked up.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Two of mine should be coming in from NCIX tomorrow as well. I won't be able to run both at the same time with my current card (780Ti), but I'll make sure to verify each screen and see if I can post the results.


Arrived - I posted the details in the owners thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/1040#post_23879139


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> So I have been comparing ACER to Overlord tempest and BLB/glow and picture quality on acer seems noticeably worse. I don't know if it's the AG coating vs glossy or something else, but "golden" images have a reddish hue on the acer. I tried TFTcentral settings, and it actually got more red. The yellow tint of the bottom right glow is really distracting in dark scenes too. The Overlord has some light bleed on the bottom right as well but it's less bleed and doesn't have the yellow tint.
> 
> Gsync and native 120/144hz has really impressed me. I tried ULMB and tearing was immediately noticeable. I've put in RMA to see if maybe this one has issues but more stock isn't available for weeks.
> 
> an extra $450 (friend agreed to give me 350 for my overlord) for uglier picture quality with smoother motion is a tough pill to swallow. I find myself thinking it may be best to wait on V2 or equivalent from competitor. Of course the quality differences of the colors only show up side by side where as the lack of 120+hz / gsync is immediately noticeable regardless. I'm pretty sure I could adjust to slightly worst colors. Or might try colorimeter. I accept it's entirely possible that my eyes just like what they've been viewing for a long time now. Although it's important to mention that the ACER also failed the highly scientific wife test. (she thought overlord looked better too)
> 
> Granted all of my observations are entirely subjective.


In addition to the above I've found some dust under the panel as well. New one supposed to be here Friday. I'll give it a few more tries before giving up.


----------



## Phaelynar

My 2nd one appears to have won the panel lottery. No guarantees yet though. Ill put it through the ringer this weekend.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> All depends on how picky you are. Some people have no tolerance at all for BLB, being used to using TN at lower brightness settings in darker rooms over the years I'm definitely one of them. Never in my life have I had to deal with any kind of "glow" in dark scenes.
> 
> Enough folks on here are saying they got good panels with very little bleed to no bleed tho, that I'm willing to risk replacing my Swift with one of these when I can. Lower the brightness, avoid the BLB, profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And avoid the super strong anti-glare coating on the Swift intended to strain the human eyeball.


EXCELLENT POST!!!!!!

Reality is .... this Monitor is $500 +$200 for g-sync + tax/shipping.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Are you kidding? This is as close to perfection on an IPS display as it gets. Man I thought I was OCD with displays..WOW


YEAP!

IF mine had that lil' glow (idk it doesn't) I bang yer 70 year mom for fun!

SS


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolbho3k*
> 
> I'm going to California for an internship this summer and won't have my gaming computer. Thinking of bringing this monitor with me... Think it'll work with my Retina MBP with a MiniDP to DP connector? Not in G-Sync or 144Hz mode of course just 60Hz 1440p
> 
> What about with a PS4 or Xbox One and an HDMI to DP active converter?


Take your best monitor to your internship.

When I interned at a startup, I found bunch of gamers we all did lan parties. Its gana be a nerd fest, u better not regret being the loser kid with 1080p LOL.
Plus those without a nice minitor you can evangelize them to upgrade with thier intern money $$$ MAKE THEM BURN CASH!!!!!

Seriously though take it, you got 10 weeks to use your monitor at the very least.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Take your best monitor to your internship.
> 
> When I interned at a startup, I found bunch of gamers we all did lan parties. Its gana be a nerd fest, u better not regret being the loser kid with 1080p LOL.
> Plus those without a nice minitor you can evangelize them to upgrade with thier intern money $$$ MAKE THEM BURN CASH!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though take it, you got 10 weeks to use your monitor at the very least.


Unless he brings something other than a PS4 and a MacBook, he'll be stuck at 1080 anyways.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Take your best monitor to your internship.
> 
> When I interned at a startup, I found bunch of gamers we all did lan parties. Its gana be a nerd fest, u better not regret being the loser kid with 1080p LOL.
> Plus those without a nice minitor you can evangelize them to upgrade with thier intern money $$$ MAKE THEM BURN CASH!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though take it, you got 10 weeks to use your monitor at the very least.


Now that is a post that has quite a few grammar issues...maybe istudy92 should study more


----------



## fjaeger

Just got my 1st monitor from Amazon.

Has dust under the panel, right in the center of the screen.









This is not $800 quality control.


----------



## emsj86

Idk what this thing is but it was on my front step when I just got home.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Enjoy!


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> Just got my 1st monitor from Amazon.
> 
> Has dust under the panel, right in the center of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not $800 quality control.


Well lets break it down:

standard price from all brands for a 27", 1440p, IPS screen is $400 so that is our starting point.
Now we add $100 because those $400 panels are 60Hz and this is a 144Hz panel, brings us to $500.
Next we add Gsync which adds $200, so that brings us to $700 cost
Next we add a premium for being the only one on the market with this, say $50? That brings us to $750.

MSRB is $800 so that is pretty close just meeting the very basics of the market and not extra money for good QC. Acer was also selling them direct for a while for $720, Micro-center is selling them on special for $640 soon, BLT was selling them and still is for $750. So yes, you can get them for right at market value for the features this monitor has. People need to stop thinking this is an $800 monitor because of the quality and start thinking that the features alone bring the cost up.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Well lets break it down:
> 
> standard price from all brands for a 27", 1440p, IPS screen is $400 so that is our starting point.
> Now we add $100 because those $400 panels are 60Hz and this is a 144Hz panel, brings us to $500.
> Next we add Gsync which adds $200, so that brings us to $700 cost
> Next we add a premium for being the only one on the market with this, say $50? That brings us to $750.
> 
> MSRB is $800 so that is pretty close just meeting the very basics of the market and not extra money for good QC. Acer was also selling them direct for a while for $720, Micro-center is selling them on special for $640 soon, BLT was selling them and still is for $750. So yes, you can get them for right at market value for the features this monitor has. People need to stop thinking this is an $800 monitor because of the quality and start thinking that the features alone bring the cost up.


You probably still get better QC from a 400 Dell, nevermind the features. I mean Dirt behind panel is just not kool, no matter how you slice it. Mine is really good, but after reading many of these posts, I feel very lucky.


----------



## TheChris2233

Monitor two from amazon has Jan. mfg date. 3 specs of dust and cluster of dead pixels. The cluster of dead pixels actually looks like a gnat on the screen. Colors on #2 still look too red. I changed OSD from warm to normal and then colors just looked bland









I'll give it a couple more tries


----------



## Xterminator

I also received mine from Amazon today with an April 2015 manufacture date. I counted 1 dead pixel so far and a spec of dust at a quick glance on the screen with a white background. If it wasn't for the dust, I would probably keep it.


----------



## emsj86

Just for it today (it was my replacement 1 so my 2nd one) came from newegg and no dead pixels and blb is next to none where I haven't noticed even on 100 percent. Thumbs up newegg. April 2015 date. Note picture doesn't show how it really looks. The screen is actually all true blue no white in real life off that makes sense.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Well lets break it down:
> 
> standard price from all brands for a 27", 1440p, IPS screen is $400 so that is our starting point.
> Now we add $100 because those $400 panels are 60Hz and this is a 144Hz panel, brings us to $500.
> Next we add Gsync which adds $200, so that brings us to $700 cost
> Next we add a premium for being the only one on the market with this, say $50? That brings us to $750.
> 
> MSRB is $800 so that is pretty close just meeting the very basics of the market and not extra money for good QC. Acer was also selling them direct for a while for $720, Micro-center is selling them on special for $640 soon, BLT was selling them and still is for $750. So yes, you can get them for right at market value for the features this monitor has. People need to stop thinking this is an $800 monitor because of the quality and start thinking that the features alone bring the cost up.


That's kinda poor thinking. Because 100 monitors don't have these issues. I understand the stand (which I'm fine with). But you our the first and leading the way with this monitor. You make sure that every monitor has 1 pixel or less dead you take the market by storm. And people will stop saying acer is a second tier and start saying acer in the likes of dell samsung and so on. Just my opinon. You shouldn't have to settle for a defected panel I'm sorry but that's wrong


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> That's kinda poor thinking. Because 100 monitors don't have these issues. I understand the stand (which I'm fine with). But you our the first and leading the way with this monitor. You make sure that every monitor has 1 pixel or less dead you take the market by storm. And people will stop saying acer is a second tier and start saying acer in the likes of dell samsung and so on. Just my opinon. You shouldn't have to settle for a defected panel I'm sorry but that's wrong


Never once did I say settle for a defective panel. I said people think they are getting $800 of QC and build quality when it is the features driving the cost up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I'm sorry but yo uare utterly completely WRONG.
> 
> Maybe you work for Acer and are trying to save face with your marketing? If so, you should be FIRED.


Dont be such a dick.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I'm sorry but yo uare utterly completely WRONG.
> 
> This monitor probably costs $200 to produce at MOST.
> The gsync module licensing is probably more expensive than the panel itself.
> The $800 is just pure unaltered PROFIT. PROFIT used for HORRIBLE QA.
> Now, who knows. Maybe when the panels left the factory at Acer manufacturing plant they were fine. In that case, find a shipper who won't get dust in the panels.
> And HOW DOES DUST get in a panel, anyway? The panel is completely fully enclosed with only the smallest of vents for anything to even get into the polarizer. So what the hell?
> Were these panels assembled in a dust storm? Were the polarizers exposed to dirt? Or were these things left exposed to the elements?
> 
> $800? Try $200. And even at $200 I wouldn't accept a panel of this horrible QA.
> 
> Maybe you work for Acer and are trying to save face with your marketing? If so, you should be FIRED.


And what do you base this reasoning on? Bias and some misguided hatred/anger probably. If these panels are so cheap then why is this the only one of its kind? A monitors overall success hinges directly on its price point, and Acer clearly wanted to come in below $800. They undoubtedly had to make some concessions, but they are dealing with returns admirably. Before the price was announced many members had this panel's suggested price above $1000 based on the market. I am very happy where they decided to come in, and ultimately I hit on my first try. Maybe I would feel a little differently if I hadn't, but I'm ok with the price being lower vs higher price and better QC. Who cares as long as we all get a decent one in the end?

You are the anti fanboy of this monitor for some unknown reason. It seems more likely that you work for a competitor...


----------



## sgtgates

Jesus this thread....Guess ill just wait on this panel for later production late when i can afford it of wait for another manufacturer release


----------



## Raxus

Dirt in the screen is unacceptable at any level of display.


----------



## supermi

Yup dirt in my second, I might just forgo another try and go with the Samsung 7500 instead.

Otherwise a perfect predator but it's dirty a shame for their assembly quality, seems like a waste of an othwise good panel (OH Acer get it together)


----------



## BangBangPlay

Smacks the truth? This is the computer industry as you eloquently put it. When new technology is released it is expensive to produce. You don't know the cost or availability of this type of panel right now. Take your gaming console analogy for example. When Playstation and Xboxes are first released the consoles are actually sold at a loss to their respective manufacturers. They make plenty money in the long run on the software and over time the cost to produce them comes down. Just because monitors in general might be cheap to produce doesn't mean that unique/specialized panels are cheap and easy to produce. If that were the case then why aren't there other variants out yet from other manufacturers? Overlord Tempest were selling their non Gsync OCable panels for $500 before this monitor came along, and they don't even offer a pixel perfect gaurantee anymore. Up to 5 dead pixels were acceptable if I remember correctly.

I don't care what your opinion is and I believe strongly that you have a right to it. But that doesn't mean that you are right, or that someone else isn't going to debate you. This is of course the Internet. So based on your logic they should only be selling perfect panels for $800 because it is the ethical thing to do? That's just not how marketing works, it's supply, demand, and reputation. I think that by offering easy returns Acer has shown a better track record than Asus with their Swift release that also had all types of issues. The consumers in this industry have become so whiny and entitled (even if they don't own the item in question) I can hardly blame manufacturers for protecting themselves to an extent. Just look no further than the poor folks who settled on the GTX 970s.


----------



## kanttii

I would never accept dirt or dust in a display no matter the price. This current BenQ G2320HDB is an old, bad TN but after calibration it was acceptable then - and most importantly no dirt or dust, only two stuck pixels that I got rid of in a few minutes. And it cost like $200 in 2009 compared to $950 I need to pay for Acer XB270HU here in Finland. So no matter the market and industry and how they work, I just won't accept dead pixels and especially dirt/dust. I'd rather wait for a better one or go for a vacation with the money than accept as bad quality control as that. If Acer wants to get a better image they should concentrate on that.

That's what I think.


----------



## Phaelynar

I haven't tried ULMB yet, but have been using it at 144hz with G-Sync. The only game I've tested it so far with is WoW at max settings. I'll mess around in some other games this weekend.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> This is exactly what i've been asking here lately: if it's better to use G-sync (as i have a 970 ATM) or ULMB. Posters praised G-sync mostly, and many regarded ULMB as being "too dim". Guess one has to actually play on the monitor to answer that question. I'm looking at the XB270HU, but there should be better strobed IPS panels coming soon, i'm not in a hurry to upgrade. Anyway I'm on a Benq XL2411Z because I barely notice tearing, but literally get headache from blur.
> 
> @ Synthetic Frost: sorry, saw your post now (I'm at work), thanks, especially for the experience with quake.


These people won't tell you the truth so I'm going to do it myself.

*IF* and *ONLY* IF you can keep framerate equal to refresh rate, ULMB (or Lightboost, or Benq blur reduction) will ALWAYS, ALWAYS be better than gsync, period.
No one here is telling you that Gsync and freesync use classic LCD technology called "sample and hold." This causes pixels to BLUR because you see two frames on the same screen at one time.

Blur reduction (various forms) insert a black screen between the frames, which helps to eliminate that blurring effect. The amount of times the screen blanks on and off is called persistence. the more often the screen turns on and off, dims the screen but improves the blur reduction effect.

This is not the same as gsync.

Gsync at 144 hz is going to ALWAYS look MORE blurry than ULMB at 100hz IF your frame rate matches your refresh rate. ALWAYS.

144 hz at 144 fps with gsync on, compared to Benq blur reduction at 1.0ms persistence at 100hz/100 fps or ULMB (Gsync boards) at 100hz/100 fps, the 100hz/100 fps strobed will always win.

Gsync and freesync, in simplified terms, are simply a combination of Vertical Sync, Triplebuffering and Variable refresh rate, removing the drawbacks of each individually and eliminating input lag. Vertical sync eliminates screen tearing from frames being updated unevenly on screen (refreshes) compared to frame data being input from the video card. If vsync is off, you get screen tearing, but your true fps is maintained.
Triplebuffering (which has been around since the MS DOS Days) prevents the framerate from dropping in half (FPS/2 or FPS/X), e.g. 100 fps->50 fps->33 fps->25 fps, when the framerate is lower than the vertical refresh rate. Without triplebuffering, the framerate would drop by a divider based on the /1/2/3, etc. The drawback here is triplebuffering can create extra input lag, and you will have stuttering if FPS drops below refresh rate.

Variable refresh rate simply drops the refresh rate to match the current frame rate.

Combine all 3 and bam: gsync and freesync in a nutshell. You also don't have the input lag that is associated with vsync on.

It's a very nice technology, but you are STILL using sample and hold! Meaning you are STILL going to have motion blur!

The drawback of blur reduction (strobed backlights) is that you only get that lovely smooth effect when framerate is equal to refresh rate. If you're gaming and getting consistently fps less than refresh rate, you're going to get stutters again (assuming you have vsync on). Then Gsync and freesync will give you a better game experience.

If you can keep at least 60 fps in your game and can use motion blur reduction (strobing) at custom refresh rates starting at 60hz, then you can get a smoother game experience (only the benq Z series can strobe at 60hz). But you pay for that with higher input lag.

One reason why you can't use a strobed backlight in combination with gsync and freesync is, even though it CAN Technically work, having a monitor dynamically adjust the strobing to a variable rate would be an engineering feat in itself. Plus the flickering would be downright seizure inducing and probably unhealthy for people if your framerate dropped under 60 fps.. (60 fps single strobe on a benq Z series is at the edge of what people can tolerate. Remember 60hz CRT's?)


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Newegg Premiere trial(free) and then do what you said. They allow the "I changed my mind" or "I no longer need this product" as an acceptable return reason. Free shipping both ways and no restock fee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just keep premiere and pay the 50 bucks a year or whatever. It has paid for itself on my monitor hunt the past year in a week....also saved me from getting stuck with tons of unacceptable panels. I bet they hate me but I don't care....
> 
> Note: Some products don't allow returns for refund so always check it is coming from Newegg directly and the return options are refund. GPU's for instance you cannot do this with. Monitors you def can...


I have amazon premier and i think but not sure they have a similar thing in place. Can someone confirm this?
Also what is the amazon policy for dirt behind the panel or bad pixels?


----------



## gavros777

After my experience with samsung's ultra wide monitors i would give acer a big break!
I've been through 4 of those monitors so far and with all i had dead, stuck pixels, dirt behind the panel and defective analog menu buttons.

Those of you who get perfect monitors, know that you're extremely lucky or it's just me being extremely unlucky lol!


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I have amazon premier and i think but not sure they have a similar thing in place. Can someone confirm this?
> Also what is the amazon policy for dirt behind the panel or bad pixels?


Amazon refused to do second RMA exchange. Said it was above the dollar limit of what they can authorize. Suggested return and rebuy with offer for "free" one day shipping (I paid one day for first monitor). Unfortunately that shows ship date of May 29th. Amazon doesn't really have a policy for dirt behind panel or bad pixels. Defective is defective, and they leave that open to customer. I have heard they will cancel your account if you abuse it however (read a story about someone buying used mac books, "returning them as defective" and reselling the new ones).

Still, the limit on Amazon is meh. I'm debating between trying newegg premier, waiting on amazon (and maybe ordering a "batch" or 2-3 for hope of one with acceptable issues), or just giving up and waiting for stock the be more available or an acceptable competitor.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Amazon refused to do second RMA exchange. Said it was above the dollar limit of what they can authorize. Suggested return and rebuy with offer for "free" one day shipping (I paid one day for first monitor). Unfortunately that shows ship date of May 29th. Amazon doesn't really have a policy for dirt behind panel or bad pixels. Defective is defective, and they leave that open to customer. I have heard they will cancel your account if you abuse it however (read a story about someone buying used mac books, "returning them as defective" and reselling the new ones).
> 
> Still, the limit on Amazon is meh. I'm debating between trying newegg premier, waiting on amazon (and maybe ordering a "batch" or 2-3 for hope of one with acceptable issues), or just giving up and waiting for stock the be more available or an acceptable competitor.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the info! By the way i will never again do exchanges with amazon, they send returned monitors instead of new ones. I will only return for refund then buy again.
Another thing, i bought also a display colormunki calibrator from amazon and it didn't have any seals outside the box when you open it and it also had some minor cracks where you close the lid of the box. Now i also suspect amazon sending returned items on things we buy as new.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*


One thing I've always dealt with over the years using various 144hz monitors, cpus, mobos, ssds, and video cards, NO matter what there's something "off" about the image. Even when I use config files in a game such as TF2 that never allows my FPS to drop below the refresh rate, keeping all stutters to a minimum with no screen tearing, it's just not as smooth as GSYNC.

When people are saying they wished the Acer had a LED indicator of when GSYNC is on like the Swift has, I don't see the point. If you're used to seeing GSYNC every time you fire up a game, when it's turned off the game will be unplayable even at max frames. At least my eyes in particular are not happy with what they see. Not saying ULMB isn't better for fast motion, but all the hiccups associated with not having adaptive refresh rates do their fair share of disrupting ULMB's motion clarity.


----------



## Xterminator

Amazon just shipped out my first replacement monitor after they told me it would take about 2-5 weeks. Requested the RMA yesterday. I just hope this one doesn't have any dust or huge bleed like my current one. Has anyone received an acceptable monitor from Amazon yet?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Nobody said people have to accept dead pixels or dirt! It is just unrealistic to think everyone is going to get a perfect one on the first try with a panel that has existed for less than a year. Besides Acer has been swapping them all out anyways, so I don't see how their image is being tarnished.

The monitor industry has been pretty slow moving and boring up until now, but nobody seems to remember that. There are bound to be growing pains associated with the release of brand new tech, and we all should have accepted that before we added this thing to the cart. It was being discussed in the news thread before it was released. I purposely waited to order mine despite the initial complaints and I took a chance, and I have done it with other new tech before. I just find it laughable that there are members who don't own the monitor fanning the flames because of some misguided anger or sense of entitlement.


----------



## LordVarian

Third times the charm?

Just arrived today. Will test tonight when it gets dark for IPS Glow/Bleeding. I asked them to test it, so hopefully i'll have a winner this time around.


----------



## epmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xterminator*
> 
> Amazon just shipped out my first replacement monitor after they told me it would take about 2-5 weeks. Requested the RMA yesterday. I just hope this one doesn't have any dust or huge bleed like my current one. Has anyone received an acceptable monitor from Amazon yet?


Just received my second monitor from Amazon. My first one had a big fiber behind the screen along with what appeared to be little spots of light bleeding through the screen whenever a dark image was onscreen. Looked like dozens of dim stars. Stuck pixels? Literally dozens, possibly hundreds.

THIS monitor, while much better than the first, has a single dead pixel as well as somewhat severe yellow bleed in the lower right corner. I was pretty excited for the 144hz G-Sync thing and now I'm debating returning it again.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> These people won't tell you the truth so I'm going to do it myself.
> 
> *IF* and *ONLY* IF you can keep framerate equal to refresh rate, ULMB (or Lightboost, or Benq blur reduction) will ALWAYS, ALWAYS be better than gsync, period.
> No one here is telling you that Gsync and freesync use classic LCD technology called "sample and hold." This causes pixels to BLUR because you see two frames on the same screen at one time.
> 
> Blur reduction (various forms) insert a black screen between the frames, which helps to eliminate that blurring effect. The amount of times the screen blanks on and off is called persistence. the more often the screen turns on and off, dims the screen but improves the blur reduction effect.
> 
> This is not the same as gsync.
> 
> Gsync at 144 hz is going to ALWAYS look MORE blurry than ULMB at 100hz IF your frame rate matches your refresh rate. ALWAYS.
> 
> 144 hz at 144 fps with gsync on, compared to Benq blur reduction at 1.0ms persistence at 100hz/100 fps or ULMB (Gsync boards) at 100hz/100 fps, the 100hz/100 fps strobed will always win.
> 
> Gsync and freesync, in simplified terms, are simply a combination of Vertical Sync, Triplebuffering and Variable refresh rate, removing the drawbacks of each individually and eliminating input lag. Vertical sync eliminates screen tearing from frames being updated unevenly on screen (refreshes) compared to frame data being input from the video card. If vsync is off, you get screen tearing, but your true fps is maintained.
> Triplebuffering (which has been around since the MS DOS Days) prevents the framerate from dropping in half (FPS/2 or FPS/X), e.g. 100 fps->50 fps->33 fps->25 fps, when the framerate is lower than the vertical refresh rate. Without triplebuffering, the framerate would drop by a divider based on the /1/2/3, etc. The drawback here is triplebuffering can create extra input lag, and you will have stuttering if FPS drops below refresh rate.
> 
> Variable refresh rate simply drops the refresh rate to match the current frame rate.
> 
> Combine all 3 and bam: gsync and freesync in a nutshell. You also don't have the input lag that is associated with vsync on.
> 
> It's a very nice technology, but you are STILL using sample and hold! Meaning you are STILL going to have motion blur!
> 
> The drawback of blur reduction (strobed backlights) is that you only get that lovely smooth effect when framerate is equal to refresh rate. If you're gaming and getting consistently fps less than refresh rate, you're going to get stutters again (assuming you have vsync on). Then Gsync and freesync will give you a better game experience.
> 
> If you can keep at least 60 fps in your game and can use motion blur reduction (strobing) at custom refresh rates starting at 60hz, then you can get a smoother game experience (only the benq Z series can strobe at 60hz). But you pay for that with higher input lag.
> 
> One reason why you can't use a strobed backlight in combination with gsync and freesync is, even though it CAN Technically work, having a monitor dynamically adjust the strobing to a variable rate would be an engineering feat in itself. Plus the flickering would be downright seizure inducing and probably unhealthy for people if your framerate dropped under 60 fps.. (60 fps single strobe on a benq Z series is at the edge of what people can tolerate. Remember 60hz CRT's?)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> These people won't tell you the truth so I'm going to do it myself.
> 
> *IF* and *ONLY* IF you can keep framerate equal to refresh rate, ULMB (or Lightboost, or Benq blur reduction) will ALWAYS, ALWAYS be better than gsync, period.
> No one here is telling you that Gsync and freesync use classic LCD technology called "sample and hold." This causes pixels to BLUR because you see two frames on the same screen at one time.
> 
> Blur reduction (various forms) insert a black screen between the frames, which helps to eliminate that blurring effect. The amount of times the screen blanks on and off is called persistence. the more often the screen turns on and off, dims the screen but improves the blur reduction effect.
> 
> This is not the same as gsync.
> 
> Gsync at 144 hz is going to ALWAYS look MORE blurry than ULMB at 100hz IF your frame rate matches your refresh rate. ALWAYS.
> 
> 144 hz at 144 fps with gsync on, compared to Benq blur reduction at 1.0ms persistence at 100hz/100 fps or ULMB (Gsync boards) at 100hz/100 fps, the 100hz/100 fps strobed will always win.
> 
> Gsync and freesync, in simplified terms, are simply a combination of Vertical Sync, Triplebuffering and Variable refresh rate, removing the drawbacks of each individually and eliminating input lag. Vertical sync eliminates screen tearing from frames being updated unevenly on screen (refreshes) compared to frame data being input from the video card. If vsync is off, you get screen tearing, but your true fps is maintained.
> Triplebuffering (which has been around since the MS DOS Days) prevents the framerate from dropping in half (FPS/2 or FPS/X), e.g. 100 fps->50 fps->33 fps->25 fps, when the framerate is lower than the vertical refresh rate. Without triplebuffering, the framerate would drop by a divider based on the /1/2/3, etc. The drawback here is triplebuffering can create extra input lag, and you will have stuttering if FPS drops below refresh rate.
> 
> Variable refresh rate simply drops the refresh rate to match the current frame rate.
> 
> Combine all 3 and bam: gsync and freesync in a nutshell. You also don't have the input lag that is associated with vsync on.
> 
> It's a very nice technology, but you are STILL using sample and hold! Meaning you are STILL going to have motion blur!
> 
> The drawback of blur reduction (strobed backlights) is that you only get that lovely smooth effect when framerate is equal to refresh rate. If you're gaming and getting consistently fps less than refresh rate, you're going to get stutters again (assuming you have vsync on). Then Gsync and freesync will give you a better game experience.
> 
> If you can keep at least 60 fps in your game and can use motion blur reduction (strobing) at custom refresh rates starting at 60hz, then you can get a smoother game experience (only the benq Z series can strobe at 60hz). But you pay for that with higher input lag.
> 
> One reason why you can't use a strobed backlight in combination with gsync and freesync is, even though it CAN Technically work, having a monitor dynamically adjust the strobing to a variable rate would be an engineering feat in itself. Plus the flickering would be downright seizure inducing and probably unhealthy for people if your framerate dropped under 60 fps.. (60 fps single strobe on a benq Z series is at the edge of what people can tolerate. Remember 60hz CRT's?)


That's a big IF. Lol. Who would want to use VSync, GSync or Freesync if people could constantly match refresh rate and FPS, but because that is relarely the case, I applaud Nvidias effort of trying to fix that problem without much input lag or stuttering. Gsync works and it is real. For those games that we can match frame rate and fps, gsync is easily disabled and on we go with ULMB. If your monitor doesn't have Gsync, you're out of luck.


----------



## mitsuhide

Just got my panel. Manufactured March 2015. Backlight/IPS glow is minimal but present.

There are roughly 5 dead pixels around the perimeter of the screen in various places. They don't bother me.

But what does bother me is a speck of dust/dirt near the left/center of the screen that's right at eye level. Picture here: http://i.imgur.com/aM1kwl3.jpg


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xterminator*
> 
> Amazon just shipped out my first replacement monitor after they told me it would take about 2-5 weeks. Requested the RMA yesterday. I just hope this one doesn't have any dust or huge bleed like my current one. Has anyone received an acceptable monitor from Amazon yet?


It's most likely a returned monitor they're sending you. Check the foam for any cracks etc. They did this to me just 2 days ago.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsuhide*
> 
> Just got my panel. Manufactured March 2015. Backlight/IPS glow is minimal but present.
> 
> There are roughly 5 dead pixels around the perimeter of the screen in various places. They don't bother me.
> 
> But what does bother me is a speck of dust/dirt near the left/center of the screen that's right at eye level. Picture here: http://i.imgur.com/aM1kwl3.jpg


Lol i have the exact same thing on my current 4th samsung ultra wide monitor which plan to return tomorrow and try a 5th that will be arriving.


----------



## spazma7ik

I just received my XB270HU and for the life of me cannot figure out how to enable SLI+DSR. I have seen many people here claim it works (Just not SLI+DSR+GSYNC). I have GSYNC disabled but DSR will not show up. When I disable SLI it shows up, but if I change my resolution and then turn SLI back on DSR goes away.

This is really frustrating me because I had a BenQ XL2730Z that is also 144hz 1440p monitor (with freesync but I have NVIDIA cards hence why I got this) and was easily able to enable DSR+SLI and I'm finding that I much prefer to play GTA V @ 5k then at 1440p w/ gsync.

Can somebody help me enable SLI+DSR on my new monitor?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spazma7ik*
> 
> I just received my XB270HU and for the life of me cannot figure out how to enable SLI+DSR. I have seen many people here claim it works (Just not SLI+DSR+GSYNC). I have GSYNC disabled but DSR will not show up. When I disable SLI it shows up, but if I change my resolution and then turn SLI back on DSR goes away.
> 
> This is really frustrating me because I had a BenQ XL2730Z that is also 144hz 1440p monitor (with freesync but I have NVIDIA cards hence why I got this) and was easily able to enable DSR+SLI and I'm finding that I much prefer to play GTA V @ 5k then at 1440p w/ gsync.
> 
> Can somebody help me enable SLI+DSR on my new monitor?


Im not positive, but Nvidia may have disabled it once again in a driver. Maybe you could try other drivers? Hopefully someone else will be able to help you more.

But is DSR that big of a deal? I never even noticed any better image quality with it, just performance drop.


----------



## spazma7ik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Im not positive, but Nvidia may have disabled it once again in a driver. Maybe you could try other drivers? Hopefully someone else will be able to help you more.
> 
> But is DSR that big of a deal? I never even noticed any better image quality with it, just performance drop.


Hm, interesting. I'm a bit weary because that would mean I roll back to the drivers prior to the GTA Optimized NVIDIA drivers that are current, and the whole purpose I want DSR enabled is to play GTA V w/ DSR.

And yes, it makes a HUGE difference. Playing GTA V @ 5k with DSR on a 1440p monitor is stunning. I played at native resolution of this monitor with x4 AA and GSYNC and it pales in comparison to 5k with NO AA.

It's funny.. When I had my BenQ, I LOVED the monitor but felt a hole in my heart because I couldn't use freesync. Because of this, I bought this Acer instead thinking I could play with DSR + SLI still and just not use GSYNC until they patched it, but now it turns out I can't play SLI+DSR so I'm longing for the BenQ w/ freesync back! What a nightmare.


----------



## LordVarian

1 Dead Pixel, 1 Stuck Pixel, and unacceptable levels of IPS glow. This is complete garbage. I even told them to test it.


----------



## degenn

Good god this is one disappointing monitor. I just picked one up to compare to my Swift, the backlight bleed is terrible. As others have mentioned, bleed from all four corners with the lower-right corner being the worst offender (something tells me that ******edly bright LED indicator might have something to do w/ the right corner being the worst). I thought the Swift QC was bad enough, well this makes my Swift look like the Mona Lisa compared to a kindergartners' finger painting.

The sad part is, were it not for the backlight bleed this would be one hell of a fantastic monitor. I am so sick and tired of the monitor industry -- literally every single monitor I've ever owned has been freaking terrible in one area or the other. I really don't understand why we can't have monitors which just work properly and don't have glaringly obvious shortcomings. For the price we're paying for these things -- it's honestly pathetic and completely unacceptable.

inb4 the 34" and 35" curved 3440x1440 models being just as atrocious, for even more money.


----------



## YamiJustin

Should I get this or wait for that Ultra-wide 37 inch curved monitor that has G-Sync, IPS, 1440p, and is 75hz


----------



## arbok26

Hey how do you guys check when the monitor is manufactured? Mine says January 2015 on the sticker on the box. Is that right? That means it's one of the first, and probably sucks. I'm going to be so annoyed if it's a really bad monitor, I can handle some dead pixels and blb, but I don't want something really bad.

I'm not at home for another 4 days to turn it on.


----------



## Alag28

how do i get gsync to work?


----------



## mcg75

Reminder.

If you're here to discuss the monitor then discuss the monitor.

This is not the place to make personal comments about each other because you have a differing opinion.

So please, back on topic.


----------



## emsj86

Is there a simple guide to enable umlb. Also anyone else notice some canes will have flickering lines at first but go away after ten seconds. (Gtx 780 sli). Loving the monitor and I maybe in the odd ball group but I miss the brightness of the Asus vg248qe that thing was so bright made everything pop but had washed out colors and detail obviously not the same. My first wow factor with this monitor was bf4 goldmud railway when the big explosions go off and the look of the smoke swirling up like a mushroom cloud. Sounds stupid but looked amazing on this monitor.


----------



## gavros777

Apart that i'm unlucky to receive a good monitor the fedex guy refuses to deliver it at my office on saturdays. He lies on the tracking number report that my business was closed at 11:00 am where i am here waiting for him from 9:00am. This is the second saturday he does this!
Is there a way to file a complaint or something? What would you guys do?
I called fedex and they told me they will contact him to reattempt delivery but i doubt he will show up.


----------



## Falkentyne

Oh the good old "business is closed" problem.
That happens when they are "not allowed" to deliver on a Saturday (due to either the shipping company (Acer) not allowing it) even though you may have called them and it says it's "Out for delivery." or to the place "actually" being closed/inaccessible (which didn't apply to you). What actually happens is, they attempt to deliver it by your request, but due to the policy of Acer to not have Saturday deliveries unless Acer authorizes it before you order it, the attempt gets canceled, and you get a "Business is closed" message.

The only thing you can do is wait until Monday or have it arranged for local pickup at a FedEx office. I had to deal with that (not with a monitor) but it was really .....rage inducing...to see "business is closed" when you're right there waiting for it and they don't even knock on your door, and you have no idea why.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Oh the good old "business is closed" problem.
> That happens when they are "not allowed" to deliver on a Saturday (due to either the shipping company (Acer) not allowing it) even though you may have called them and it says it's "Out for delivery." or to the place "actually" being closed/inaccessible (which didn't apply to you). What actually happens is, they attempt to deliver it by your request, but due to the policy of Acer to not have Saturday deliveries unless Acer authorizes it before you order it, the attempt gets canceled, and you get a "Business is closed" message.
> 
> The only thing you can do is wait until Monday or have it arranged for local pickup at a FedEx office. I had to deal with that (not with a monitor) but it was really .....rage inducing...to see "business is closed" when you're right there waiting for it and they don't even knock on your door, and you have no idea why.


Thanks for the info, i actually bought it from amazon. I'm gonna contact them today to refund me the one day shipping. This is so ridiculous.

Update:
Amazon being awesome as always refunded me the one day shipping and also advised me to contact fedex again and try to have them reattempt to ship it today.
If i do get it today it will be thanks to you Falkentyne as when i mentioned "others told me when you guys don't ship on saturdays you simply lie on the tracking number saying business is closed." They got so scared when i told them this they contacted the driver, the manager at the station and everything to make sure it gets delivered today.
Now after 3 phone calls to fedex and all these things they told me if they don't deliver it today fedex will be the worst shipping company in my book and they should go out of business!


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks for the info, i actually bought it from amazon. I'm gonna contact them today to refund me the one day shipping. This is so ridiculous.
> 
> Update:
> Amazon being awesome as always refunded me the one day shipping and also advised me to contact fedex again and try to have them reattempt to ship it today.
> If i do get it today it will be thanks to you Falkentyne as when i mentioned "others told me when you guys don't ship on saturdays you simply lie on the tracking number saying business is closed." They got so scared when i told them this they contacted the driver, the manager at the station and everything to make sure it gets delivered today.
> Now after 3 phone calls to fedex and all these things they told me if they don't deliver it today fedex will be the worst shipping company in my book and they should go out of business!


No problem. Glad you got credit back.
BTW, "FedEx home delivery" delivers on Saturdays.
You may want to give fedex a call at their 800 number and ask them how their home delivery program works with 1 day or 2 day delivery options.


----------



## ozzy1925

I think we better share the full serial number or part of it to know if we get each others returned monitor.


----------



## degenn

Mine came with ULMB mode activated out of the box, I bet it's a re-boxed return sold as-new.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Is there a simple guide to enable umlb. Also anyone else notice some canes will have flickering lines at first but go away after ten seconds. (Gtx 780 sli). Loving the monitor and I maybe in the odd ball group but I miss the brightness of the Asus vg248qe that thing was so bright made everything pop but had washed out colors and detail obviously not the same. My first wow factor with this monitor was bf4 goldmud railway when the big explosions go off and the look of the smoke swirling up like a mushroom cloud. Sounds stupid but looked amazing on this monitor.


Still the display I recommend to anyone who games. I have tried every G Sync display 1080 to 4k....still love the VG248QE...kept it just in case my Acer dies.


----------



## emsj86

That was my plan to keep it because one if the acer idea, two if I sell the acer down the line and three I plan to have it as a 2nd monitor maybe even buy another one to have the acer as the middle and the Asus on the sides (probably not as different reautions) but for the money that monitor can't be beat. I bought mine from newegg for 135 open box. Turns out the buttons don't work on it but to be honest it didn't matter as I loaded up my own profile and it looked great. That's why I don't plan on selling it as well bc I don't wanna get taped on the price bc the buttons don't work


----------



## barsh90

I ordered mine for $740 on BHphotovideo this week and will get it hopefully on Monday. Honestly i don't have high expectations of getting a perfect one by looking at this thread. But it's worth a try...


----------



## mitsuhide

Jeez, how did you get it for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I ordered mine for $740 on BHphotovideo this week and will get it hopefully on Monday. Honestly i don't have high expectations of getting a perfect one by looking at this thread. But it's worth a try...


Jeez, how did you get it at that price? I had an email notification sent to me that it was in stock, I immediately checked the page and it was $779.

By the way, mine came in from them yesterday, and it has dust under the panel and several dead pixels so I'm exchanging it. If the next one also has an issue I can't live with, I'm just getting a refund and waiting until these things get QA'd better.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsuhide*
> 
> Jeez, how did you get it for
> Jeez, how did you get it at that price? I had an email notification sent to me that it was in stock, I immediately checked the page and it was $779.
> 
> By the way, mine came in from them yesterday, and it has dust under the panel and several dead pixels so I'm exchanging it. If the next one also has an issue I can't live with, I'm just getting a refund and waiting until these things get QA'd better.


I may get one for $662.40 in a week or two if Microcenter gets stock and take advantage of the 20% off deal they're having when you buy a graphics card from them. Friend bought a Titan X a week ago and i'll use his receipt and ask for the discount, should work. The place is only a 15 minute drive from me too so if any problems i'll be able to get easy exchanges provided they have stock. Originally i intended to buy a MG279Q but now its delayed a little bit because of it skipping frames @ 144hz, so thats getting fixed, and maybe the 90hz freesync cap will be increased in which case i'd take it over the XB270HU if only for the fact that the MG279Q is far more aesthetically pleasing, and uses a matte finish all around it.


----------



## mitsuhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I may get one for $662.40 in a week or two if Microcenter gets stock and take advantage of the 20% off deal they're having when you buy a graphics card from them. Friend bought a Titan X a week ago and i'll use his receipt and ask for the discount, should work. The place is only a 15 minute drive from me too so if any problems i'll be able to get easy exchanges provided they have stock. Originally i intended to buy a MG279Q but now its delayed a little bit because of it skipping frames @ 144hz, so thats getting fixed, and maybe the 90hz freesync cap will be increased in which case i'd take it over the XB270HU if only for the fact that the MG279Q is far more aesthetically pleasing, and uses a matte finish all around it.


I live in the San Francisco Bay Area and I cannot think of a single store that would carry the XB270HU in house. So sad, really.


----------



## sdch

Ordered two from Newegg and one from Amazon that had been backordered until now. All three just happened to arrive at roughly the same time.

#1 (Mfg Date: April 2015): 5 bad pixels on the right half of the screen and a dirt smudge in the upper right. Backlight bleed in lower right.
#2 (Mfg Date: April 2015): No bad pixels but 3 dirt smudges, with one the size of an ant. Backlight bleed in lower right.
#3 (Mfg Date: March 2015): No bad pixels but one dirt smudge in the center of the screen and a bright spot near the bottom center. Severe backlight bleed in lower left, lower right, and upper right.

Dropped off #1 and #2 for return at UPS, #3 is getting a replacement from Amazon.

I could live with the BLB, but not the other issues. Another thing I noticed is that all three had scuff marks on the bottom of the monitor stand and at the connection point where the stand attaches to the back of the screen. Not a big deal but, seriously, poor form Acer...

This experience has been really similar to the ROG Swift.


----------



## mandingo

Acer always had QC problems . Glad I held off. The new ASUS IPS is just around the corner. Hopefully they learned from the Swift and QC is better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsuhide*
> 
> Jeez, how did you get it at that price? I had an email notification sent to me that it was in stock, I immediately checked the page and it was $779.
> 
> By the way, mine came in from them yesterday, and it has dust under the panel and several dead pixels so I'm exchanging it. If the next one also has an issue I can't live with, I'm just getting a refund and waiting until these things get QA'd better.


On tuesday bhphotovideo had them for $739.99 (backordered). So i pulled the trigger and surprisingly it was shipped it out next day.

Jesus, seems that 90% of the monitor have either dead pixels. Dirt or scuff marks. This is really disapointing.

If mine comes with defects(which most likely will) i will exchange it. And if the next one has same issues i will return and wait for another brands or pull a trigger on a $500 asus swift that i have my eye on(craigslist) i could live with the TN panel.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandingo*
> 
> Acer always had QC problems . Glad I held off. The new ASUS IPS is just around the corner. Hopefully they learned from the Swift and QC is better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed, product quality has not been one of their best perks. But when 90% of units on a $800 monitor has defects its just plain outrageous.

I currently own an asus pb278q( bought it on december) and it has zero dead pixels and no back lighting. I would get the upcoming asus one if it had gsync...


----------



## mandingo

I bought a swift last month April 2015 build. No problems at all. Maybe hold off for awhile until they clean up their act. I had more problems with my iPhone 6+ 128gb gold... 3 units the headphone jack was faulty !!! In fact one replacement unit they sent didn't even turn on! Apple hasn't been paying their Chinese slaves enough !!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitsuhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Indeed, product quality has not been one of their best perks. But when 90% of units on a $800 monitor has defects its just plain outrageous.
> 
> I currently own an asus pb278q( bought it on december) and it has zero dead pixels and no back lighting. I would get the upcoming asus one if it had gsync...


I wouldn't be surprised at all if the people who are saying their monitor has 'no defects' actually aren't looking all that hard. I mean, kudos to them if they are happy with their purchase, but I get the suspicion that there's a fair amount of people out there that are just not as observant about their monitor.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsuhide*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if the people who are saying their monitor has 'no defects' actually aren't looking all that hard. I mean, kudos to them if they are happy with their purchase, but I get the suspicion that there's a fair amount of people out there that are just not as observant about their monitor.


Or some of us have received genuinely fine monitors.

I have an X-rite i1 display calibrator, I shoot with an EOS 5D2, I bought a Galaxy Tab S solely for having a great screen. When it comes to imagery I am picky and discerning.

The one flaw on my XB270HU is a very tiny dirt spec in the extreme top right corner. With the correct settings, and having had a bit of time to settle from transit, etc, there is minimal/none backlight bleed. There is the expected level of IPS glow (exactly the same as my partner's Benq GW2765ht, which uses another 27" AUO 2560x1440 AHVA panel). There are no dead pixels. There are no lines.

Maybe I've been insanely lucky. However, there are observant ones among us who have received an excellent monitor. And you will not prise it from my cold, dead fingers.


----------



## Boogur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> Or some of us have received genuinely fine monitors.


You can count me as one of them. It is because of this thread that when I received this monitor I shoved my face in front of it and did a thorough examination using black, white, red, and green background. No dead pixels, dusts, or any abnormality.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsuhide*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if the people who are saying their monitor has 'no defects' actually aren't looking all that hard. I mean, kudos to them if they are happy with their purchase, but I get the suspicion that there's a fair amount of people out there that are just not as observant about their monitor.


Right....I went through 3 Swifts alone, every G Sync panel made ..at least 1 per and a few various 1440 IPS 60hz factory. That was in the past year and change...

But I am not picky...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsuhide*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if the people who are saying their monitor has 'no defects' actually aren't looking all that hard. I mean, kudos to them if they are happy with their purchase, but I get the suspicion that there's a fair amount of people out there that are just not as observant about their monitor.


Maybe it's not that we aren't looking hard, we have a different tolerance for things like glow, bleed. Dead pixels and dirt are not acceptable but a certain degree of glow and bleed are expected. Now getting a monitor that has *none of the above* is the holy grail of monitors and undoubtedly nobody (or very few members) have a "perfect" panel.

So I don't necessarily think that members aren't looking hard enough, they might be making concessions based on their unwillingness to keep playing the lottery. It just doesn't make sense that someone would spend $800 on a monitor and not check it over carefully. It does make sense that if they got a near perfect monitor that they might overlook the bleed or a small smudge near the edge to avoid wasting time in returns though.


----------



## medgart

Hey guys this video is about Asus ROG SWIFT but my question is about G-SYNC. Please take a look at what he says at 6:40.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4_FzjJM-qs

Do you feel the same about G-sync if you turn it off?

Is the G-sync module really worth it or not?

Be honest please.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Hey guys this video is about Asus ROG SWIFT but my question is about G-SYNC. Please take a look at what he says at 6:40.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4_FzjJM-qs
> 
> Do you feel the same about G-sync if you turn it off?
> 
> Is the G-sync module really worth it or not?
> 
> Be honest please.


G-sync is more noticeable at 45-60 fps than what this monitor usually runs.

For myself, I have a 4K G-sync monitor. Previously, this meant turning down settings to ensure the fps stayed at 60.

Before, when fps dropped below 60, screen tear was pretty obvious and annoying.

Now fps can drop to 45-50 fps in places and I don't even notice it.

I also have a 120 hz Sammy monitor. Frame drops from 120 to 110 don't have the same visual effect that 60 to 50 does because the screen is refreshing so fast we don't see it. And that's why the guy doesn't notice G-sync on or off imho.

So yes, G-sync is worth it in some places more so than others.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsuhide*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if the people who are saying their monitor has 'no defects' actually aren't looking all that hard. I mean, kudos to them if they are happy with their purchase, but I get the suspicion that there's a fair amount of people out there that are just not as observant about their monitor.


I spent a good few hours looking around the monitor, checking with different colored pics etc.

I have absolutely no dead/stuck pixels
No smudges/dirt/hair

& so far one of the lowest bleed/glow out of the pics posted

It's so negligible that the only way you can actually see it is to completely black out my room, put on a black image & stick your face a few inches away from the monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Maybe it's not that we aren't looking hard, we have a different tolerance for things like glow, bleed. Dead pixels and dirt are not acceptable but a certain degree of glow and bleed are expected. Now getting a monitor that has *none of the above* is the holy grail of monitors and undoubtedly nobody (or very few members) have a "perfect" panel.
> 
> So I don't necessarily think that members aren't looking hard enough, they might be making concessions based on their unwillingness to keep playing the lottery. It just doesn't make sense that someone would spend $800 on a monitor and not check it over carefully. It does make sense that if they got a near perfect monitor that they might overlook the bleed or a small smudge near the edge to avoid wasting time in returns though.


Holy grail here ^_~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Hey guys this video is about Asus ROG SWIFT but my question is about G-SYNC. Please take a look at what he says at 6:40.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4_FzjJM-qs
> 
> Do you feel the same about G-sync if you turn it off?
> 
> Is the G-sync module really worth it or not?
> 
> Be honest please.


If you're at a solid 144fps then its not as noticeable, But if you prefer graphic quality over framerate, Then g-sync looks 100000 times better when the framerate fluctuates from 45-100+~


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Holy grail here ^_~


I don't doubt that you got a nice panel, I have an excellent one too. When I said "holy grail" I meant absolutely zero bleed and glow. Pretty sure there aren't many of those.

Mine has no smudges or bad pixels (checked with a magnifying glass on different colored backgrounds), but it does have minimal bleed really only noticable when it goes into the no source black screen at night.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> Or some of us have received genuinely fine monitors.


My display has a manufacturer's date of January. ZERO problems with it; no pixel issues, no back-light issues, no dust, no hair.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I wonder if those eBay sellers (aka Silicon Lottery) who pre test and gaurantee OCing thresholds on CPUs might start binning these monitors and sell perfect samples for an up charge. That might be the way to go for some of the folks on the fence about this panel. I wonder how much they would charge for a perfect panel. What kind of market would there be?


----------



## mitsuhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I wonder if those eBay sellers who pre test and gaurantee OCing thresholds on CPUs might start buying these monitors and start selling perfect samples for an up charge. That might be the way to go for some of the folks on the fence about this panel. I wonder how much they would charge for a perfect panel. What kind of market would there be?


I can't think of a way to do this without being quickly 'banned' from the retailers you get the monitors from. Not sure it could sustain itself very long at all.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsuhide*
> 
> I can't think of a way to do this without being quickly 'banned' from the retailers you get the monitors from. Not sure it could sustain itself very long at all.


Yeah, I am pretty sure if it was going to happen it would have already. The key to those types of services is timing and as soon as another 144 Hz IPS Gsync variant actually comes out demand would die quickly.


----------



## alexp247365

Just a heads up for those still wanting to get one through Micro-Center. Their Distribution center will be getting 50 in this week with availability either Friday, or next Monday.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I wonder if those eBay sellers (aka Silicon Lottery) who pre test and gaurantee OCing thresholds on CPUs might start binning these monitors and sell perfect samples for an up charge. That might be the way to go for some of the folks on the fence about this panel. I wonder how much they would charge for a perfect panel. What kind of market would there be?


I'm addicted to the samsung ultra wide monitor and have tried *seven* different panels so far and still to find a perfect one. The one i'm using now has only one bad pixel close to the bottom and just today i got some new dirt spot behind the panel close to the bezel on top. I'm so worried now as that tells me even if i do get a perfect monitor i can still get dirt behind the panel.









And by the way i would pay more for a tested perfect panel. It so sucks to have to keep shipping monitors back and forth.


----------



## emsj86

I'm loving this monitor. Few small questions. It seems when in full screen mode I notice a more smooth game in bf4. Is g sync only working when in full screen. Also can umlb be used in full not windowed mode?


----------



## Vegtro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm loving this monitor. Few small questions. It seems when in full screen mode I notice a more smooth game in bf4. Is g sync only working when in full screen. Also can umlb be used in full not windowed mode?


Gsync is fullscreen only.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm loving this monitor. Few small questions. It seems when in full screen mode I notice a more smooth game in bf4. Is g sync only working when in full screen. Also can umlb be used in full not windowed mode?


Gsync only works in full screen

ULMB will work in window or full screen


----------



## kanttii

This is so disappointing, this monitor industry. Seriously. Someone said he's only had bad experiences with varying levels of bad, and that's what it's been like for me too and I've only bought a few monitors.

I ordered this XB270HU 1.5 months ago so it better be good!







If it's not IDK what I'm gonna do... probably wait even more for a good 120hz+ G-Sync VA panel that's 27" and 1440p, with no defects. Would that be too much to ask for as the industry is what it is, everyone pushing products out as fast as they can and causing the quality to be [no words]. Unbelievable. In these 3 months I've followed this thread it's started to look pretty scary... BUT there ARE perfect and good panels in the mix, so that gives hope! I just wish they'd have better QC and would accept a bit less income because of that better QC.

I should get it this week if the retailer is to be believed.. http://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Show/109953 but I'm not sure if I can believe it anymore, having heard "We're sorry but it'll be delayed by a few more days." 5 times.

And if it's bad I guess I'll wait for that $1200 Predator Z35 that'll be coming in the Fall, since the price difference isn't that big when I already have to pay about $1050 for this one >_> so, lucky you who get it for under $700







geez. Why is everything always more expensive in Europe, and even more expensive here in Finland..?

EDIT: I'm also even considering to cancel the order and just get a worse monitor and use the extra for another GTX 970 + a new mobo and PSU + mouse and keyboard. But.. picture quality for graphics work..


----------



## Falkentyne

You need to buy it locally from a warehouse or shop (if you are within transportation distance of one) and then have them open it up in person and test it. Otherwise there's nothing you can do except play Russian Roulette


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You need to buy it locally from a warehouse or shop (if you are within transportation distance of one) and then have them open it up in person and test it. Otherwise there's nothing you can do except play Russian Roulette


It looks like stock is slowly freeing up some more. My "May 29th" Amazon reorder (monitor #3) went from expected May 29th to going to be here May 13th. Also Newegg has stock and 3 I ordered there Friday should be here this week too.Guess I'm going with the shotgun approach. Maybe ACER is in cahoots with UPS / FedEx from all the return shipping









If I don't find an acceptable one in 6 panels, I'm throwing in the towel. I have a friend that suggested I just buy a 1080p 144hz like he did and save a bunch of money. I envy his mindset


----------



## moonbogg

Well I bit the bullet and bought a second monitor. I didn't even bother going through the pain of an RMA. I can will call from Newegg today and check it out and compare to my existing one. If it has the same issue, then I'll just suck it up and keep one of them, whichever seems to look better. If the new one doesn't have the issue, then I will have discovered a defect that almost no one else has mentioned or doesn't care about. I just want a good monitor for crying out loud. Its supposed to be an IPS. Colors should not be BROWN toward the bottom of the damn screen. If that's what I wanted I'd stick with my old TN (which I also paid $800 for back in the day, lol).


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> This is so disappointing, this monitor industry. Seriously. Someone said he's only had bad experiences with varying levels of bad, and that's what it's been like for me too and I've only bought a few monitors.
> 
> I ordered this XB270HU 1.5 months ago so it better be good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not IDK what I'm gonna do... probably wait even more for a good 120hz+ G-Sync VA panel that's 27" and 1440p, with no defects. Would that be too much to ask for as the industry is what it is, everyone pushing products out as fast as they can and causing the quality to be [no words]. Unbelievable. In these 3 months I've followed this thread it's started to look pretty scary... BUT there ARE perfect and good panels in the mix, so that gives hope! I just wish they'd have better QC and would accept a bit less income because of that better QC.
> 
> I should get it this week if the retailer is to be believed.. http://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Show/109953 but I'm not sure if I can believe it anymore, having heard "We're sorry but it'll be delayed by a few more days." 5 times.
> 
> And if it's bad I guess I'll wait for that $1200 Predator Z35 that'll be coming in the Fall, since the price difference isn't that big when I already have to pay about $1050 for this one >_> so, lucky you who get it for under $700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geez. Why is everything always more expensive in Europe, and even more expensive here in Finland..?
> 
> EDIT: I'm also even considering to cancel the order and just get a worse monitor and use the extra for another GTX 970 + a new mobo and PSU + mouse and keyboard. But.. picture quality for graphics work..


Just wait until you get G-Sync before you get another GPU....

You might find you won't need it. Although 1440P is going to be a little much for a single 970.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Just wait until you get G-Sync before you get another GPU....
> 
> You might find you won't need it. Although 1440P is going to be a little much for a single 970.


1440p 144hz no gsync + 970 is a little much, 1440p 144hz + gsync + 970 is fantastic. Gsync is incredibly desirable because it gives you really smooth gameplay at lower framerates even when running a single high end card. I'm running a single 970 and when i had the ROG Swift it worked great, i didn't care if i was close to the 144hz cap, because all games i played on it felt fluid and the fps number became irrelevant


----------



## mitsuhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 1440p 144hz no gsync + 970 is a little much, 1440p 144hz + gsync + 970 is fantastic. Gsync is incredibly desirable because it gives you really smooth gameplay at lower framerates even when running a single high end card. I'm running a single 970 and when i had the ROG Swift it worked great, i didn't care if i was close to the 144hz cap, because all games i played on it felt fluid and the fps number became irrelevant


I can vouch for this. My brief period with the monitor was great and I'm on a single 970. DRAMATICALLY different compared to my 60hz Apple Cinema Display. I could turn on more graphical goodies and still have an enjoyable experience.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 1440p 144hz no gsync + 970 is a little much, 1440p 144hz + gsync + 970 is fantastic. Gsync is incredibly desirable because it gives you really smooth gameplay at lower framerates even when running a single high end card. I'm running a single 970 and when i had the ROG Swift it worked great, i didn't care if i was close to the 144hz cap, because all games i played on it felt fluid and the fps number became irrelevant


I have been running the display this thread is about with a single 780 Ti for a few weeks, and it is amazing.

I just poached an i7 off eBay today, so maybe I will avoid moving to Haswell-E after all. An i7 with a 980 Ti should get me through to a solid Pascal launch no problem.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I have been running the display this thread is about with a single 780 Ti for a few weeks, and it is amazing.
> 
> I just poached an i7 off eBay today, so maybe I will avoid moving to Haswell-E after all. An i7 with a 980 Ti should get me through to a solid Pascal launch no problem.


Glad to see a fellow single 780Ti user as happy as I am! I am waiting on the 980Ti specs and bench because I try to avoid sli/xfire. I also want the hybrid water/air cooled because I am lazy.


----------



## moonbogg

My response I posted on another forum regarding my issue:

OK, I have a legit update to my situation. I am using a new panel. I will called it from newegg today. Here's the situation. My issue is gone with the new panel, so that's great news. Whites look white at the bottom of the screen, but the issue is not 100% gone. I see it again, to a much lesser degree this time, and in a different pattern.

This time, the brown tint appears in two large stripes going across the screen. This is a faint, subtle effect that is that same effect my old one had, but that old one was severe and concentrated on the entire lower half of the panel. I can live with this new one easily. I do have a tiny dirt spot under the screen in the lower right, but no dead pixels, so I can live with this.

But I have discovered that there is some inconsistency somewhere in the manufacturing or assembly process that is resulting in some non-uniform color reproduction, and the dimming effect happens in patterns that are not consistent from panel to panel, and the effect is worse on some than others.

I read one other poor guy who complained about this effect on the left side of his panel, but no one had much to say because this is more rare than bad pixels and dirt which is what everyone is looking for as well as back light bleed. I have almost no bleed, which is awesome.

Anyway, its not a perfect panel and still has a slight tinting issue, but nothing like before and at least I know for certain now that this was not a viewing angle phenomenon playing tricks on me. I'm driving the old one back to the newegg will call center and submitting an RMA for refund.

Good luck everyone.

EDIT: Damn this is so much better. I can't believe I was about to just keep that piece of defective crap. Jesus, be careful people and don't settle if you suspect something is wrong. My God Acer, what the hell.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> My response I posted on another forum regarding my issue:
> 
> OK, I have a legit update to my situation. I am using a new panel. I will called it from newegg today. Here's the situation. My issue is gone with the new panel, so that's great news. Whites look white at the bottom of the screen, but the issue is not 100% gone. I see it again, to a much lesser degree this time, and in a different pattern.
> 
> This time, the brown tint appears in two large stripes going across the screen. This is a faint, subtle effect that is that same effect my old one had, but that old one was severe and concentrated on the entire lower half of the panel. I can live with this new one easily. I do have a tiny dirt spot under the screen in the lower right, but no dead pixels, so I can live with this.
> 
> But I have discovered that there is some inconsistency somewhere in the manufacturing or assembly process that is resulting in some non-uniform color reproduction, and the dimming effect happens in patterns that are not consistent from panel to panel, and the effect is worse on some than others.
> 
> I read one other poor guy who complained about this effect on the left side of his panel, but no one had much to say because this is more rare than bad pixels and dirt which is what everyone is looking for as well as back light bleed. I have almost no bleed, which is awesome.
> 
> Anyway, its not a perfect panel and still has a slight tinting issue, but nothing like before and at least I know for certain now that this was not a viewing angle phenomenon playing tricks on me. I'm driving the old one back to the newegg will call center and submitting an RMA for refund.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> EDIT: Damn this is so much better. I can't believe I was about to just keep that piece of defective crap. Jesus, be careful people and don't settle if you suspect something is wrong. My God Acer, what the hell.


Their plan worked and you are now happily keeping a monitor with DIRT behind the coating.

Acer might have just cracked the code to make its customers happy with defects by building in even worse ones (imagine rolley eyes here, but posting from mobile)


----------



## barsh90

It finally arrived from bhphotovideo

2 small dead pixels on the top center part of the pane, which is not a deal breaker for me since they are barely noticeable.

It has normal ips glow on 3 corners as expected from an ips monitor(not really noticeable to the naked eye).
However, on the lower right part its really noticeable, even in a well litten room. That its a deal breaker for me. My asus PB278Q does not have any noticeable scredn gleeding/glow.
*sigh* I literally felt in love with how smooth it is in games with zero imput lag. Let the RMA games begin..

On the pictures the exposure its really high. On real life the only noticeable(even in a well litten room) its the lower right glow/bleeding. :/


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> It finally arrived from bhphotovideo
> 
> 2 small dead pixels on the top center part of the pane, which is not a deal breaker for me since they are barely noticeable.
> 
> It has normal ips glow on 3 corners as expected from an ips monitor(not really noticeable to the naked eye).
> However, on the lower right part its really noticeable, even in a well litten room. That its a deal breaker for me. My asus PB278Q does not have any noticeable scredn gleeding/glow.
> *sigh* I literally felt in love with how smooth it is in games with zero imput lag. Let the RMA games begin..
> 
> On the pictures the exposure its really high. On real life the only noticeable(even in a well litten room) its the lower right glow/bleeding. :/


Maybe it is the camera, but that backlight bleed looks terrible.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Maybe it is the camera, but that backlight bleed looks terrible.


It doesnt look as bad in person as it looks on the picture due to the camera's exposure. But still looks noticeable nonetheless.


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Their plan worked and you are now happily keeping a monitor with DIRT behind the coating.
> 
> Acer might have just cracked the code to make its customers happy with defects by building in even worse ones (imagine rolley eyes here, but posting from mobile)


I'd like a perfect panel, but chances are that won't happen and I don't have the will to fight such a battle. I'm sadly calling this one good enough. Its not too sad though, because after all, this monitor does kick ass.


----------



## DiaBlo666

Monitor specwise looks like a killer. But everybody is complaining about different issues makes me nervous about purchasing one. Will wait until a Gsync dell comes along with better QC.


----------



## Synthetic Frost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaBlo666*
> 
> Monitor specwise looks like a killer. But everybody is complaining about different issues makes me nervous about purchasing one. Will wait until a Gsync dell comes along with better QC.


As has already been said many times, the forum posts are skewed. the majority of the people who are happy with their monitors don't come back to post about it. like you, I read the forums and did my homework before buying the XB270HU, and was worried about the QC. But my monitor came without a single dead or dirty pixel, and extremely minimal IPS glow or backlight bleed.

Don't let the forum posters fool you. OC.net posters are notorious for being overly picky and anal about everything.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until you get G-Sync before you get another GPU....
> 
> You might find you won't need it. Although 1440P is going to be a little much for a single 970
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p 144hz no gsync + 970 is a little much, 1440p 144hz + gsync + 970 is fantastic. Gsync is incredibly desirable because it gives you really smooth gameplay at lower framerates even when running a single high end card. I'm running a single 970 and when i had the ROG Swift it worked great, i didn't care if i was close to the 144hz cap, because all games i played on it felt fluid and the fps number became irrelevant


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitsuhide*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I can vouch for this. My brief period with the monitor was great and I'm on a single 970. DRAMATICALLY different compared to my 60hz Apple Cinema Display. I could turn on more graphical goodies and still have an enjoyable experience.


Hey, now, guys. Dang. Wow. Sounds just brilliant







aaaand woooohoo I got a notification it's shipped! Can't WAIT!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaBlo666*
> 
> Monitor specwise looks like a killer. But everybody is complaining about different issues makes me nervous about purchasing one. Will wait until a Gsync dell comes along with better QC.


Yeah.. If mine has bad issues I'll just give up and keep this crap old TN with horrible BLB and very bad color shifting and wait for the Predator Z35. I hope that doesn't disappoint.. but still, I'm hoping this one is good because after all I've waited 1,5 months to get it after ordering (and Iw as supposed to get it by 10th of April first lol). and it SHOULD be good. But the issues people have? Incredible.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Apart that i'm unlucky to receive a good monitor the fedex guy refuses to deliver it at my office on saturdays. He lies on the tracking number report that my business was closed at 11:00 am where i am here waiting for him from 9:00am. This is the second saturday he does this!
> Is there a way to file a complaint or something? What would you guys do?
> I called fedex and they told me they will contact him to reattempt delivery but i doubt he will show up.


Ya FedEx is terrible and it only seems to be getting worse. I really wish everybody ditched them. The problem I have been having lately is that FedEx now refuses to deliver on Fridays as well because "our business is closed". On Fridays for some reason about a month ago FedEx started to come during the office's lunch break (never used to before about a month ago) and because of multiple times on that day of the week where they missed us now they mark us down as being closed on Fridays and refuse to remove the mark on the account or work around the time. It really hurt us the first time this behavior from FedEx happened as we overnighted parts on Thursday to fix a machine and scheduled a whole team to come in about an hour after FedEx always shows up. Then FedEx didnt show up like normal, we look at tracking and it says we are closed??? I call and they just give me the run around for a while and then someone calls back and says "oh we wont be sending the driver out again because we have it listed that you are no longer open on Friday's". And since that argument the FedEx driver has randomly started not delivering to us and marking us as "closed" or "unavailable" when I can clearly see him come by to all the other businesses and not even come to our door, only to mark it down that he stopped by and attempted delivery. So Screw FedEx.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Ya FedEx is terrible and it only seems to be getting worse. I really wish everybody ditched them. The problem I have been having lately is that FedEx now refuses to deliver on Fridays as well because "our business is closed". On Fridays for some reason about a month ago FedEx started to come during the office's lunch break (never used to before about a month ago) and because of multiple times on that day of the week where they missed us now they mark us down as being closed on Fridays and refuse to remove the mark on the account or work around the time. It really hurt us the first time this behavior from FedEx happened as we overnighted parts on Thursday to fix a machine and scheduled a whole team to come in about an hour after FedEx always shows up. Then FedEx didnt show up like normal, we look at tracking and it says we are closed??? I call and they just give me the run around for a while and then someone calls back and says "oh we wont be sending the driver out again because we have it listed that you are no longer open on Friday's". And since that argument the FedEx driver has randomly started not delivering to us and marking us as "closed" or "unavailable" when I can clearly see him come by to all the other businesses and not even come to our door, only to mark it down that he stopped by and attempted delivery. So Screw FedEx.


After 4 phone calls they delivered my monitor on that saturday but funny thing my frustration with fedex hasn't ended yet. The first monitor i returned to an ebay seller a week ago through fedex i just received a voicemail from fedex this morning to call them back and describe the box and content i gave them on april 30 as they have lost it and are looking for it! I called back and i gave them all the details but now i'm so worried if i will ever get my refund. Apparently the ebay seller wont refund me if he doesn't receive his item back and i'm not sure if fedex will give me a full refund. I used a shipping label the seller provided me with so i don't know anything about insurance coverage etc.


----------



## Remidi

I'm not sure why false information is being spread, or maybe there is just something wrong with my monitor.

ULMB is horrible compared to GSYNC for gaming. The brightness is very low and without GSYNC you have to deal with screen tearing. Lowering the brightness to 24 is horrible as well. Why buy an IPS monitor if you're going to play on a dim monitor? Setting the brightness to 90 is perfect for me, It doesn't matter if it's dark or bright in my room. Playing with Gsync on at 144hz with 90 brightness has been amazing in all of the games I play WoW, BF4, GTAV, and many others. GSYNC is not just for people who can't get a high FPS, this is false information. GSYNC gets rid of screen tearing, and is the much better option. Why would you buy this ridiculously expensive monitor and not use it's best feature? I've had an ROG swift as well. This monitor is much better, aside from the stand. I have zero light bleed in my games. There was a faint yellow glow in the bottom right corner when I first got my monitor, but it is no longer there.

980 SC SLI


----------



## Falkentyne

You just described games where you benefit from gsync.
Games where you can not maintain 144 fps with vertical sync on at all times.
Yes, gsync gets no screen tearing. but guess what?

So does ULMB.
IF you can maintain framerate =refresh rate at all times, you will get NO tearing with ULMB.

And you can increase ULMB brightness by changing the pulse width.

ULMB is 'lightboost 2.0." And on the games I play, if I would choose gsync or motion blur reduction, I'd choose not having any blur








I already know what gsync looks like without stutters. But it's still a blurry mess even at 144 hz. Turning is blurry. I don't like motion blur


----------



## Remidi

I'll take a look into the light boost. With GSYNC at 144hz I'm not getting any blurring that is noticeable. I am very picky about these sort of things. Playing GTAV with ULMB on was a dim, screen tearing mess. I'll try out WoW and a couple other games by increasing the pulse width. I did not notice that option anywhere. If I can have better quality with ULMB I am all about it. I have a 980 SLI setup so it shouldn't be an issue. I hate any kind of motion blur as well and I disable it in all of my games. I'm looking for the option you mentioned to increase the brightness in ULMB mode but I am not seeing it.

*found it


----------



## t1337dude

People really think 24 brightness is that dim? I had to lower it that much just to reduce the eye strain from the blazing brightness of the white. I'm pretty sure I'd be damaging my eyes with the brightness if I had the brightness all the way at 90, that's insanely bright (and offers noticeably worse glow and black levels). ULMB gets plenty bright as well (and even has its own brightness settings if it's too dark).


----------



## Norlig

Cost me 7500NOK (USD 1000,-) , hopefully it's not a dud.

Eta may 18th.

Now to sell my dell u2711!


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remidi*
> 
> Lowering the brightness to 24 is horrible as well. Why buy an IPS monitor if you're going to play on a dim monitor?


Because brightness has nothing to do with the benefits of an IPS display. And because I have sensitive eyes and use my display in a darker room, I would find 90 brightness almost physically painful and an instant recipe for eye strain.
Quote:


> Setting the brightness to 90 is perfect for me


Bingo. For _you_. And I have mine set up perfectly for _me_ - calibrated excellently at 100cd/m2, which happens to be a brightness setting of 13.


----------



## Falkentyne

GTA5 is a horrible game for lightboost / benq blur reduction / ULMB.

That game is a massive CPU hog (just like the previous GTA games were) while also being very video card intensive.
GTA5 is a game that MASSIVELY benefits from gsync and freesync. You can't maintain FPS=hz with a game like that. GTA has "Use Gsync" written all over it.

CS:Go and quake live benefit far more from motion blur reduction, although CS:Go isn't really a twitch game, so sometimes having vsync off and gsync might be better for SOME people. I prefer blur reduction.

The older COD games where you can maintain 100fps/100hz at all times also massively benefit from ULMB/benq blur reduction/lightboost, etc.


----------



## Remidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> GTA5 is a horrible game for lightboost / benq blur reduction / ULMB.
> 
> That game is a massive CPU hog (just like the previous GTA games were) while also being very video card intensive.
> GTA5 is a game that MASSIVELY benefits from gsync and freesync. You can't maintain FPS=hz with a game like that. GTA has "Use Gsync" written all over it.
> 
> CS:Go and quake live benefit far more from motion blur reduction, although CS:Go isn't really a twitch game, so sometimes having vsync off and gsync might be better for SOME people. I prefer blur reduction.
> 
> The older COD games where you can maintain 100fps/100hz at all times also massively benefit from ULMB/benq blur reduction/lightboost, etc.


I run GTAV at max settings and I get 100-144 FPS. Everything is turned all the way up and it runs smooth as butter. GTAV is much better optimized than its predecessor. This is driving me nuts but I am not seeing this option to increase the brightness when in ULMB mode. I'd like to try out ULMB but this default brightness is too low. It looks like a TN panel.


----------



## Remidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> Because brightness has nothing to do with the benefits of an IPS display. And because I have sensitive eyes and use my display in a darker room, I would find 90 brightness almost physically painful and an instant recipe for eye strain.
> Bingo. For _you_. And I have mine set up perfectly for _me_ - calibrated excellently at 100cd/m2, which happens to be a brightness setting of 13.


You buy an IPS monitor for vivid colors and viewing angles. Lowering the brightness makes it look like my old TN panel.


----------



## Remidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> People really think 24 brightness is that dim? I had to lower it that much just to reduce the eye strain from the blazing brightness of the white. I'm pretty sure I'd be damaging my eyes with the brightness if I had the brightness all the way at 90, that's insanely bright (and offers noticeably worse glow and black levels). ULMB gets plenty bright as well (and even has its own brightness settings if it's too dark).


The white on my webpages is a little bright but thats about it. With GSYNC on and 24 brightness it looks like I am playing on a TN panel when gaming. I've been gaming for a couple weeks at 90 brightness and my eyes are not bothering me at all. I'm seeing colors in my games I have not seen before. It's beautiful. I really hope ULMB can be this bright.

**Sorry..I'll multi quote next time.


----------



## Remidi

Yea...no way. I have Pulse Width set to 100 and this is too Dim. To each their own I guess but if you are using ULMB on this monitor you just wasted $800 if there is a cheaper option. My Asus VE276(TN panel) would look better if it had the same resolution. ULMB on an IPS monitor seems like a waste in my gaming experience if the brightness is this low across the board. I stand by my original opinion. My games look horrible with ULMB on. It's just too dim.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remidi*
> 
> You buy an IPS monitor for vivid colors


Actually I have a laptop with a TN display with significantly more "vivid" colours - due to its use of an RGB LED backlight it has a gamut of 112% of Adobe (vs the XB270HU's 80% Adobe Gamut). The reds and greens of the laptop display are incredibly bold and saturated.... and really rather inaccurate. The point is that colour gamut is dictated by the backlight, not by the screen panel technology. There are many TN panels offering similar or greater colour gamuts to the XB270HU.
Quote:


> and viewing angles


On this we are in agreement.

To say nothing of the other failings of TN panels - poor contrast ratio, colour banding (as most TN are 6 bit. Especially noticeable on the wide gamut display on my laptop), etc.

Quote:


> Lowering the brightness makes it look like my old TN panel.


Probably because your display is not calibrated for use at low brightness and your environment doesn't suit it. To say nothing of your own personal taste.

Again, whatever works for you is fine for you, but to condemn others for setting up their monitors to their tastes and requirements seems strange.

I'd be very interested to see your calibration results? Here are mine, distinctly non-TN like:


----------



## Remidi

I did not mean to condemn anyone if I came off that way. Maybe I am misinformed but I thought IPS panels had better/brighter colors than TN panels. I recently had an ROG Swift so that is the only high-end TN panel I am able to compare to.

Whatever works for you is best. I just don't see the point of buying this monitor if you're going to play games with the monitor so dim. Maybe it's just my monitor/environment.

I can happily say that it is the best monitor I have ever owned and I highly suggest a 980 SLI setup or higher. One 980 is nice but the 2nd one makes things a little nicer









There is no screen tear with GSYNC but I can still 'feel' the difference when games drop sub 60-70 FPS.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remidi*
> 
> Yea...no way. I have Pulse Width set to 100 and this is too Dim. To each their own I guess but if you are using ULMB on this monitor you just wasted $800 if there is a cheaper option. My Asus VE276(TN panel) would look better if it had the same resolution. ULMB on an IPS monitor seems like a waste in my gaming experience if the brightness is this low across the board. I stand by my original opinion. My games look horrible with ULMB on. It's just too dim.


Ugh..You're right
I completely forgot about this.
ULMB monitors do NOT increase the voltage to the backlight when you run blur reduction.
Lightboost monitors (3d vision 2) and benq blur reduction DO increase the current.
They do that to compensate for the cd/m2 dimming.

Does your monitor have Nvidia 3d vision 2?
If so maybe you can enter lightboost 2D mode (instead of ULMB) and you should then have a MUCH Brighter picture.

I totally completely forgot about that, sorry.
Yeah I don't have that problem with a dim screen on my Benq XL2720Z.
If I set strobe duty (pulse persistence) to 1.0ms (strobe duty 006) in blur reduction mode with brightness set to 100, I get "close" to the same brightness as brightness 0 and blur reduction off, except the image seems slightly'warmer' with blur reduction on despite the same dimness, oddly enough.

I guess that explains why if I set my monitor to 50hz refresh rate with a strobe duty over 007, and try to turn on blur reduction, the monitor resets (50hz single strobing doesn't exist. double strobe works but there's no single strobe data so the backlight gets over-driven without entering strobing and the overcurrent protection kicks in).
(at strobe duty 006, it doesn't reset...it's just massively brighter than brightness 100 in normal mode...can probably damage the LED's like that).


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remidi*
> 
> I'll take a look into the light boost. With GSYNC at 144hz I'm not getting any blurring that is noticeable. I am very picky about these sort of things. Playing GTAV with ULMB on was a dim, screen tearing mess. I'll try out WoW and a couple other games by increasing the pulse width. I did not notice that option anywhere. If I can have better quality with ULMB I am all about it. I have a 980 SLI setup so it shouldn't be an issue. I hate any kind of motion blur as well and I disable it in all of my games. I'm looking for the option you mentioned to increase the brightness in ULMB mode but I am not seeing it.
> 
> *found it


You must either have a lot of settings turned up WAY higher than me (probably AA?) or something is wrong in your rig then, because I have a 980 superclocked SLI setup and I maintain an average (98% of time) 100fps in GTA5 with a min FPS that occasionally dips into the 60s. During those very occasional dips I get a frame or two of screen tearing, but for the majority of the time I have no screen tearing because I maintain good FPS with the game. If you are getting screen tearing while having 100 FPS then something is definitely wrong... To me, maintaining high FPS an using ULMB looks way better than GSync 144 mode in GTA. But I guess that is just me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> The point is that colour gamut is dictated by the backlight, not by the screen panel


Well, it does have to do with the panel too. If you got a 6-bit TN panel and compared it to a true 10-bit IPS the IPS would be capable of displaying significantly more and more accurate colors regardless of the backlight. Though a backlight and firmware change can also help display more as well, I consider that to be more of a "fake" color gamut than true display capability.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> GTA5 is a horrible game for lightboost / benq blur reduction / ULMB.
> 
> That game is a massive CPU hog (just like the previous GTA games were) while also being very video card intensive.
> GTA5 is a game that MASSIVELY benefits from gsync and freesync. You can't maintain FPS=hz with a game like that. GTA has "Use Gsync" written all over it.
> 
> CS:Go and quake live benefit far more from motion blur reduction, although CS:Go isn't really a twitch game, so sometimes having vsync off and gsync might be better for SOME people. I prefer blur reduction.
> 
> The older COD games where you can maintain 100fps/100hz at all times also massively benefit from ULMB/benq blur reduction/lightboost, etc.


G Sync makes my game stutter in GTA5 so I don't use it..Sniper Elite 3 not at all. Everything else it works fine about 20ish new titles tested.


----------



## Remidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You must either have a lot of settings turned up WAY higher than me (probably AA?) or something is wrong in your rig then, because I have a 980 superclocked SLI setup and I maintain an average (98% of time) 100fps in GTA5 with a min FPS that occasionally dips into the 60s. During those very occasional dips I get a frame or two of screen tearing, but for the majority of the time I have no screen tearing because I maintain good FPS with the game. If you are getting screen tearing while having 100 FPS then something is definitely wrong... To me, maintaining high FPS an using ULMB looks way better than GSync 144 mode in GTA. But I guess that is just me.
> Well, it does have to do with the panel too. If you got a 6-bit TN panel and compared it to a true 10-bit IPS the IPS would be capable of displaying significantly more and more accurate colors regardless of the backlight. Though a backlight and firmware change can also help display more as well, I consider that to be more of a "fake" color gamut than true display capability.


With all settings maxed except MSAA, its at x4 I believe, I am getting 100-144 FPS. It doesn't dip below 100 anymore since the recent patch. You really enjoy the screen being that dim with ULMB on? The difference is night and day for me with using ULMB. It's running smooth as butter with GSYNC on so I am not sure where the stuttering would be coming from.


----------



## mitsuhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remidi*
> 
> The white on my webpages is a little bright but thats about it. With GSYNC on and 24 brightness it looks like I am playing on a TN panel when gaming. I've been gaming for a couple weeks at 90 brightness and my eyes are not bothering me at all. I'm seeing colors in my games I have not seen before. It's beautiful. I really hope ULMB can be this bright.
> 
> **Sorry..I'll multi quote next time.


Before I returned it (defective) I used it for a couple hours and even though everyone says around 30 brightness is 'ideal' i found that way too dark, and I DO like somewhat dark monitors but it was just too much. I felt around 50% was pretty good for me.


----------



## vladz

^^

My brightness is 60% and i followed tft color user settings 50,45 and 46 then i bought spyder5express the result is wow! Color became much beautiful and crispy. spyder5 correct the gamma and brightness too....


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remidi*
> 
> With all settings maxed except MSAA, its at x4 I believe, I am getting 100-144 FPS. It doesn't dip below 100 anymore since the recent patch. You really enjoy the screen being that dim with ULMB on? The difference is night and day for me with using ULMB. It's running smooth as butter with GSYNC on so I am not sure where the stuttering would be coming from.


Well the screen isnt dim to me. I use ULMB at 35 brightness and it is perfect. Going up to 90 even with ULMB is almost painful even to my eyes because of the light intensity. Dark areas also look too washed out to me. Everyone's eyes are different.


----------



## Thoth420

I noticed alot of the IPS glow and BLB (had a bit of both at default brightness) has subsided and can now bring up my brightness. I was using 20(which negated both effects) which was in no way dim for me. After reading the post about BLB subsiding after a bit I opted to experiment. Got as high as 60 before I saw any negative side effects.
Also my monitor is release date and came pixel perfect with no hair or dirt. Just some food for thought if you have 30 days for return don't jump the gun too fast.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> Actually I have a laptop with a TN display with significantly more "vivid" colours - due to its use of an RGB LED backlight it has a gamut of 112% of Adobe (vs the XB270HU's 80% Adobe Gamut). The reds and greens of the laptop display are incredibly bold and saturated.... and really rather inaccurate. The point is that colour gamut is dictated by the backlight, not by the screen panel technology. There are many TN panels offering similar or greater colour gamuts to the XB270HU.
> On this we are in agreement.
> 
> To say nothing of the other failings of TN panels - poor contrast ratio, colour banding (as most TN are 6 bit. Especially noticeable on the wide gamut display on my laptop), etc.
> Probably because your display is not calibrated for use at low brightness and your environment doesn't suit it. To say nothing of your own personal taste.
> 
> Again, whatever works for you is fine for you, but to condemn others for setting up their monitors to their tastes and requirements seems strange.
> 
> I'd be very interested to see your calibration results? Here are mine, distinctly non-TN like:


What are you using to calibrate your monitor? I am using a Huey Pro and Dispcalgui. I can't get a contrast ratio after calibrating though.


----------



## I--S

I am using an X-rite i1 display 3, and i1 profiler. I tried dispcalgui but preferred the results from i1. The measurements posted above are taken from HCFR, which is a great sanity check.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Well, it does have to do with the panel too. If you got a 6-bit TN panel and compared it to a true 10-bit IPS the IPS would be capable of displaying significantly more and more accurate colors regardless of the backlight. Though a backlight and firmware change can also help display more as well, I consider that to be more of a "fake" color gamut than true display capability.


The gamut is set by the backlight.

The number of bits that the display is capable of (whether natively, or through the use of temporal dithering (FRC)) dictates the number of shades that that gamut is divided up into.

On the ultra-wide gamut display I mentioned, which is only a 6-bit TN, the steps between adjacent shades are big enough for noticeable banding to occur.

However, there are native 8-bit TNs, and you can add FRC to that to make it 10. Native 10-bit IPS are out there, but only in extremely expensive professional displays. Anyway, you can't usefully drive such a panel with consumer graphics hardware - you need a Quadro or Firepro to output 10bit.

Ultimately the point stands that within the consumer space, both TN and IPS can offer similar gamuts and bit depths - the general target for consumer monitors, the XB270HU being a good example of, is 8bits and 100% sRGB.

I'm not for a moment suggesting that TNs will look the equal of IPS, but that is down to static contrast ratio, contrast and colour shifts with viewing angle change, and the screen gamma. Brightness and colour gamut are not the deciding factors.


----------



## kanttii

Well I just got mine. I let it sit for about half an hour in the room temperature before opening and setting it up.

Colors are amazing, and G-Sync is PURE BLISS. I instantly fell in love with it - GTA V running so smoothly, and WoW too. 27" feels just perfect in size, and so does 1440p in the amount of pixels. The pixels themselves are a bit smaller than on my old 24" so it's great.

They're the only games I tried as I immediately noticed the growing BLB as the monitor got warmer. No dead pixels, but a speck of dust on the bottom right of the panel that is inside the coating or something... Couldn't get it off by any cleaning means, sadly..it could also be a dead pixel, not sure, but since it's kind of grayish it might be However that backlight bleed is just horrible... Even at 0 brightness. IT's a lot worse than on my 7yo TN panel that has very bad BLB too. There's IPS glow of course also, but it's only visible from a certain angle.

Here's a video of the BLB, it's very clear that it IS BLB - look how it changes when I press the panel:
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=122budz%3E&s=8#.VVOR_vntlBd


GTA V sure does look good though..in bright scenes.

I'm gonna return this and say good bye to the XB270HU. So disappointed, not gonna even try the luck with a new one.. sounds like they'll all be the same, no matter what, with only a few good ones in between. This one was manufactured in March 2015. And this build quality isn't worth $1050.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Here's a video of the BLB, it's very clear that it IS BLB - look how it changes when I press the panel:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=122budz%3E&s=8#.VVOR_vntlBd.


Ouch that is some really bad BLB. I do not think most are nearly like that. Perhaps there is a screw missing in that area or simply not tightened enough?


----------



## I--S

The BLB might well go away. If the dirt spec is liveable with then I'd implore you to give the monitor some time before you return it.

Mine was similar to yours at first. Now it's fine.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554978/backlight-bleed-vs-time


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> The gamut is set by the backlight.
> 
> The number of bits that the display is capable of (whether natively, or through the use of temporal dithering (FRC)) dictates the number of shades that that gamut is divided up into.
> 
> On the ultra-wide gamut display I mentioned, which is only a 6-bit TN, the steps between adjacent shades are big enough for noticeable banding to occur.
> 
> However, there are native 8-bit TNs, and you can add FRC to that to make it 10. Native 10-bit IPS are out there, but only in extremely expensive professional displays. Anyway, you can't usefully drive such a panel with consumer graphics hardware - you need a Quadro or Firepro to output 10bit.
> 
> Ultimately the point stands that within the consumer space, both TN and IPS can offer similar gamuts and bit depths - the general target for consumer monitors, the XB270HU being a good example of, is 8bits and 100% sRGB.
> 
> I'm not for a moment suggesting that TNs will look the equal of IPS, but that is down to static contrast ratio, contrast and colour shifts with viewing angle change, and the screen gamma. Brightness and colour gamut are not the deciding factors.


Question.
Do CRT's have banding?
Or do CRT's have "infinite" gamut? Will CRT's show banding on applications or games designed for LCD's?


----------



## I--S

CRTs are analogue - they can display any shade within their gamut. The gamut is not infinite, it is bounded by the phosphors used, but banding is not anything to do with the CRT itself.

However, it can still occur, but it is down to the bit depth of the RAMDACs on the video card. Or, as was often the case in the days of CRTs, setting of the system bit depth to 16


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> The BLB might well go away. If the dirt spec is liveable with then I'd implore you to give the monitor some time before you return it.
> 
> Mine was similar to yours at first. Now it's fine.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1554978/backlight-bleed-vs-time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Ouch that is some really bad BLB. I do not think most are nearly like that. Perhaps there is a screw missing in that area or simply not tightened enough?


Thanks for the info, sounds nice - but it still will be there so I don't know..and this retailer said that I can't return it if I use it for more than 10 hours which is pretty weird. Can't really see the effect of time on it then!

And yea that video was shot at 0 brightness. Incredible huh?! I also set camera exposure to -1.0 to make it a bit more realistic.

It sure feels like something is loose, it makes a clicking noise when I apply pressure to front and back sides of the edge. I actually feared I'd get a bad one, and maybe that was the reason I got one







oh well. I guess I'll wait for one from a manufacturer who has better QC and even then wait a few months to see how they go. I can live with my old monitor, but it's just so bad - for example when working on logos I need to check them on that monitor, 1 tablet, 1 2-in-1 laptop and my phone to get an approximate feel on how it really is.

Acer, I understand you wanted to be first, but really this..?


----------



## sok0

B&H has them for $740 free 2 day shipping no taxes. Saved me over a hundred not getting it from newegg.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I noticed alot of the IPS glow and BLB (had a bit of both at default brightness) has subsided and can now bring up my brightness. I was using 20(which negated both effects) which was in no way dim for me. After reading the post about BLB subsiding after a bit I opted to experiment. Got as high as 60 before I saw any negative side effects.
> Also my monitor is release date and came pixel perfect with no hair or dirt. Just some food for thought if you have 30 days for return don't jump the gun too fast.


Thats interesting, I will have to check mine again. Although the bleed has been very minimal on mine from day one, it will be interesting to see if actually lessens over time.


----------



## TheChris2233

Amazon #3 - awesome BLB..barely noticeable even at >90% brightness. Way better than monitors #1, #2. But dead pixel or dust in top center of screen. This one was Jan 2015 as well.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Amazon #3 - awesome BLB..barely noticeable even at >90% brightness. Way better than monitors #1, #2. But dead pixel or dust in top center of screen. This one was Jan 2015 as well.


Nice! So some of them ARE indeed better.

I'm just surprised and disappointed that the build quality of this monitor is about the same as my old $200 monitor from 2008 (frame is not nearly as loose on the old one tho) even though the panel itself is superior. They both feel like very cheap plastic. Geez. I kinda wanna ask them to send a new one before giving the money back, but after this experience I just wanna give up with it, sadly. The plastic is the same in every one of them and I thought it'd be sturdy which it isn't, at least on mine. It's decent, but not good for a monitor with this price.

Well I guess it's about the personal preference and what each of us will settle with!

My dream monitor would be:
- 27" (or 34" ultrawide 21:9)
- G-Sync
- 1440p
- 120hz+
- 3D
- IPS/VA
- Sturdy but thin matte plastic frame
- Metal in the foot
- Coating a mix between glossy and matte, letting the panel and backlight through well


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Nice! So some of them ARE indeed better.
> 
> I'm just surprised and disappointed that the build quality of this monitor is about the same as my old $200 monitor from 2008 (frame is not nearly as loose on the old one tho) even though the panel itself is superior. They both feel like very cheap plastic. Geez. I kinda wanna ask them to send a new one before giving the money back, but after this experience I just wanna give up with it, sadly. The plastic is the same in every one of them and I thought it'd be sturdy which it isn't, at least on mine. It's decent, but not good for a monitor with this price.
> 
> Well I guess it's about the personal preference and what each of us will settle with!
> 
> My dream monitor would be:
> - 27" (or 34" ultrawide 21:9)
> - G-Sync
> - 1440p
> - 120hz+
> - 3D
> - IPS/VA
> - Sturdy but thin matte plastic frame
> - Metal in the foot
> - Coating a mix between glossy and matte, letting the panel and backlight through well


Monitor #3 is without a doubt better than the other two. The bleed in the bottom corner is so small that other corners are worse. The yellow tint is much less noticeable too. BLB on this one is better than the Overlord as well. If it didn't have one dead pixel about 4 inches up from center of screen, I would keep it. Colors still seem too red and not quite as crisp, but I think this is because I'm used to a glossy screen. In my environment there is strong lighting and the matte does do an excellent job blocking/obscuring reflections. - I consider it an even trade. (and maybe calibration would help the colors)

I'm disheartened with build quality / production issues as well at the moment. This coming strictly from my personal experience. I think Acer got close but not quite a home run. This certainly would have given them the opportunity to change their perception in my mind. If there was another monitor on the horizon with the same specs, I'd probably just wait. I may wait anyway if I can get one I like soon. UPS roulette is annoying and is not helping me shake the fact that although 144hz and gsync are nice, they aren't worth an extra $400.

It's a step in the right direction at least!


----------



## gavros777

Fedex just called me again about my monitor that they lost and are looking for it. This time the lady i spoke with tried to be a smartass and acted all suspicious when i told her the box was wrapped with bubble wrap on the outside, saying "we're not supposed to accept them like that". That's how the ebay seller sent it to my address and he has sold 100s of them. I put it in its original box as it came and sent it back to him i told her.

What do you guys advise me to do, should i wait for them to find it or make a claim? I have shipped it back on april 30.
By the way after this i have lost all hope for fedex, avoid them at all cost people!


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Fedex just called me again about my monitor that they lost and are looking for it. This time the lady i spoke with tried to be a smartass and acted all suspicious when i told her the box was wrapped with bubble wrap on the outside, saying "we're not supposed to accept them like that". That's how the ebay seller sent it to my address and he has sold 100s of them. I put it in its original box as it came and sent it back to him i told her.
> 
> What do you guys advise me to do, should i wait for them to find it or make a claim? I have shipped it back on april 30.
> By the way after this i have lost all hope for fedex, avoid them at all cost people!


I would make sure ebay seller knows what's going on and probably ask ebay support what they recommend to do when seller agrees to a return, but shippeing company loses it.

Since you're the shipper, my assumption would be that you'll probably have to open a claim with fedex. Assuming it's insured I would think you would be reimbursed by fedex for the amount, and the seller would keep your money (essentially fedex taking the loss as they should). And yes they're terrible- one of the companies I refuse to use unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> I would make sure ebay seller knows what's going on and probably ask ebay support what they recommend to do when seller agrees to a return, but shippeing company loses it.
> 
> Since you're the shipper, my assumption would be that you'll probably have to open a claim with fedex. Assuming it's insured I would think you would be reimbursed by fedex for the amount, and the seller would keep your money (essentially fedex taking the loss as they should). And yes they're terrible- one of the companies I refuse to use unless I absolutely have to.


Thanks for the advice, i just contacted the seller and informed him about it. He was the one who provided me with a return shipping label by the way. Fedex told me to give them 48 hours more so i guess this monday i'll consider the package unrecoverable if they haven't found it yet and will contact ebay for advice on what to do next.


----------



## moonbogg

I will perform the microfiber screen massage and establish the finger tip generated super screen backlight uniformity. Update to follow.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Fedex just called me again about my monitor that they lost and are looking for it. This time the lady i spoke with tried to be a smartass and acted all suspicious when i told her the box was wrapped with bubble wrap on the outside, saying "we're not supposed to accept them like that". That's how the ebay seller sent it to my address and he has sold 100s of them. I put it in its original box as it came and sent it back to him i told her.
> 
> What do you guys advise me to do, should i wait for them to find it or make a claim? I have shipped it back on april 30.
> By the way after this i have lost all hope for fedex, avoid them at all cost people!


Make a claim now. I went through the exact same situation when I ordered my i7 4790K from Newegg and Fedex "was looking for it". They called me directly to ask me what the package looked like, as if I were the one who shipped it. I suspected something was wrong when I tracked it and it had stayed in the same location for almost a week. Newegg told me to call Fedex and when they said they "were looking for it" I relayed that info to Newegg who immediately began a claim. I asked him what happens if it ends up eventually arriving at my door and the Newegg rep told me that "looking for it" means 99 out of 100 that it will never be found. Oddly enough Fedex and Newegg never dealt directly with one another, and I continued to get calls from Fedex after my claim/refund had already went through. I ended up ordering another i7 from Amazon while the claim was being processed and it turned out to be a good overclocker.

Let your eBay seller know that Fedex has lost your package and for him to file a claim because you can't actually do it anyways. Maybe see if he can send you out another one or process a refund in the mean time too. He doesn't actually get paid through PayPal until the package arrives anyways...


----------



## sok0

Guys, I just got a perfect one in, I'm thinking about keeping it.


----------



## overvolted

Acer why u gotta make me so nervous when it comes to money spending... Is there really a good excuse for this kind of quality control? Are we expecting too much?


----------



## gavros777

If the fedex problem wasn't enough amazon also contacted me by email that they're concerned about the many/5 returns i've made with them so far. Does that mean i'm on the list to soon get banned from amazon? As i still haven't received a good monitor and think of ordering again and return the current one i have now if the new one is better.

Should i contact them and ask them what's the limit, or if they can actually test one before they send it out?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> If the fedex problem wasn't enough amazon also contacted me by email that they're concerned about the many/5 returns i've made with them so far. Does that mean i'm on the list to soon get banned from amazon? As i still haven't received a good monitor and think of ordering again and return the current one i have now if the new one is better.
> 
> Should i contact them and ask them what's the limit, or if they can actually test one before they send it out?


Feel free to reach out to Amazon and explain the situation a little. You can even provide this thread link, and the owner thread link as documentation.

What you were sent was a generated e-mail their system flagged, and that is about it. I am fairly confident if you contact them and explain what is going on, they will be perfectly fine with it. After all, Amazon is about the customer first.


----------



## Falkentyne

What in the hell......?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> If the fedex problem wasn't enough amazon also contacted me by email that they're concerned about the many/5 returns i've made with them so far. Does that mean i'm on the list to soon get banned from amazon? As i still haven't received a good monitor and think of ordering again and return the current one i have now if the new one is better.
> 
> Should i contact them and ask them what's the limit, or if they can actually test one before they send it out?


You should contact them and tell them you're concerned about the number of returns that you have had to do recently to get a monitor that isn't defective. In my experience Amazon is usually very understanding in these situations...

What did the eBay seller say about making/starting a claim and issuing you a refund? You might want to alert Paypal too if the seller doesn't offer a fast resolution.

I know this is neither here nor there but whoever took your monitor better hope they don't get a defective one cause they would be SOL! I bet they probably don't even have the right GPU to even hook it up and test it anyways. Definitely the wrong monitor to swipe out of the warehouse when nobody is looking...


----------



## asonenine

I'm certainly not breaking any new ground here with regards to issues with this monitor, but I've received a dud as well. Amazon order from IP Camera Store placed a few days ago.

Forgive the poor quality photos, only had a One M8 on hand and the camera on that device is less than stellar.



Cluster of dead pixels.



Light bleed splotch thing in top center



Smaller one towards the right corner

There's a not so insignificant amount of glow in the bottom right corner as well, but that doesn't bother me a ton. Still, I have two IPS monitors that I paid less than half of the $800 price for this that are glow free. Turning the brightness down reduces the spot in the corner quite a bit, but has basically no effect on the other two spots.

I don't know how much of this is down to shipping vs manufacturing, but hopefully things get better going forward with this monitor.

...or we get another contender in the high/variable refresh IPS game







I was waiting on the MG279Q originally, but the drawbacks on that monitor sound just as bad.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sok0*
> 
> Guys, I just got a perfect one in, I'm thinking about keeping it.


Ahahahahaha

I was just googling around, comparing this monitor to the Asus one that will be launching soon and well... DAYUM. Are these common issues? have never seen so many problems before.


----------



## barsh90

New one just arrived. This one has more severe screen bleeding and a dirt taking about 8 pixels on the center of the screen. This is ridiculous.


----------



## barsh90

Here is a comparison on the bleeding of the 2 acer panels compared to my Asus PB278Q(no bleeding or dead pixels)


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Feel free to reach out to Amazon and explain the situation a little. You can even provide this thread link, and the owner thread link as documentation.
> 
> What you were sent was a generated e-mail their system flagged, and that is about it. I am fairly confident if you contact them and explain what is going on, they will be perfectly fine with it. After all, Amazon is about the customer first.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> You should contact them and tell them you're concerned about the number of returns that you have had to do recently to get a monitor that isn't defective. In my experience Amazon is usually very understanding in these situations...
> 
> What did the eBay seller say about making/starting a claim and issuing you a refund? You might want to alert Paypal too if the seller doesn't offer a fast resolution.
> 
> I know this is neither here nor there but whoever took your monitor better hope they don't get a defective one cause they would be SOL! I bet they probably don't even have the right GPU to even hook it up and test it anyways. Definitely the wrong monitor to swipe out of the warehouse when nobody is looking...


Thanks for the advises guys!
I already informed the ebay seller but he hasn't replied yet. If he doesn't reply by monday i will contact everybody, ebay, paypal, even fedex to make a claim myself if ebay or paypal advises me to.
I will contact amazon too to express my concern and what they recommend to do which i expect them to say to give it another try and say next if i go out of luck and get an automated ban i can point fingers at amazon that they told me to order again.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor #3 is without a doubt better than the other two. The bleed in the bottom corner is so small that other corners are worse. The yellow tint is much less noticeable too. BLB on this one is better than the Overlord as well. If it didn't have one dead pixel about 4 inches up from center of screen, I would keep it. Colors still seem too red and not quite as crisp, but I think this is because I'm used to a glossy screen. In my environment there is strong lighting and the matte does do an excellent job blocking/obscuring reflections. - I consider it an even trade. (and maybe calibration would help the colors)
> 
> I'm disheartened with build quality / production issues as well at the moment. This coming strictly from my personal experience. I think Acer got close but not quite a home run. This certainly would have given them the opportunity to change their perception in my mind. If there was another monitor on the horizon with the same specs, I'd probably just wait. I may wait anyway if I can get one I like soon. UPS roulette is annoying and is not helping me shake the fact that although 144hz and gsync are nice, they aren't worth an extra $400.
> 
> It's a step in the right direction at least!


This. Just my thoughts on the monitor. I feel really bad with this 1080p 60hz TN now, though...geez.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sok0*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I just got a perfect one in, I'm thinking about keeping it.


Congrats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Acer why u gotta make me so nervous when it comes to money spending... Is there really a good excuse for this kind of quality control? Are we expecting too much?


No we're not, we're expecting what we are paying for. If the monitor's build quality and quality control overall is worse than a 8yo $200 monitor's, there IS something wrong. I guess it's just that it's Acer. I had high hopes they would have better monitors than other hardware, but I got dropped back to the ground pretty fast when I received my XB270HU. It's now waiting for Monday to be sent back to the retailer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asonenine*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not breaking any new ground here with regards to issues with this monitor, but I've received a dud as well. Amazon order from IP Camera Store placed a few days ago.
> 
> Forgive the poor quality photos, only had a One M8 on hand and the camera on that device is less than stellar.
> 
> 
> 
> Cluster of dead pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> Light bleed splotch thing in top center
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller one towards the right corner
> 
> There's a not so insignificant amount of glow in the bottom right corner as well, but that doesn't bother me a ton. Still, I have two IPS monitors that I paid less than half of the $800 price for this that are glow free. Turning the brightness down reduces the spot in the corner quite a bit, but has basically no effect on the other two spots.
> 
> I don't know how much of this is down to shipping vs manufacturing, but hopefully things get better going forward with this monitor.
> 
> ...or we get another contender in the high/variable refresh IPS game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting on the MG279Q originally, but the drawbacks on that monitor sound just as bad.


Oh no... oh no. Not good.. What might help would be if they packaged them better, did you get it too in it's own package instead of being in another one? Without another box covering it I guess with the rough handling it won't fare well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New one just arrived. This one has more severe screen bleeding and a dirt taking about 8 pixels on the center of the screen. This is ridiculous.


Looks like the one I had....urgh.. ACER WHY JUST WHY.

This is way too ridiculous. It's unbelievable. >_> If the Asus monitor is bad too, I don't know what I'll buy then...maybe spend less cash on a monitor and get one without G-Sync and then get a new mobo + another GTX 970 to run games better. It would cost the same, too.


----------



## sok0

Mine was sent in a box with that bubble stuff, but the actual monitor box had a giant dent in one of the corners so I'm guessing it was dropped before B&H even got it since the new shipping box had no marks on it.

At least mine will be easy to RMA since literally half the screen doesnt work.


----------



## sdch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Ordered two from Newegg and one from Amazon that had been backordered until now. All three just happened to arrive at roughly the same time.
> 
> #1 (Mfg Date: April 2015): 5 bad pixels on the right half of the screen and a dirt smudge in the upper right. Backlight bleed in lower right.
> #2 (Mfg Date: April 2015): No bad pixels but 3 dirt smudges, with one the size of an ant. Backlight bleed in lower right.
> #3 (Mfg Date: March 2015): No bad pixels but one dirt smudge in the center of the screen and a bright spot near the bottom center. Severe backlight bleed in lower left, lower right, and upper right.
> 
> Dropped off #1 and #2 for return at UPS, #3 is getting a replacement from Amazon.
> 
> I could live with the BLB, but not the other issues. Another thing I noticed is that all three had scuff marks on the bottom of the monitor stand and at the connection point where the stand attaches to the back of the screen. Not a big deal but, seriously, poor form Acer...
> 
> This experience has been really similar to the ROG Swift.


Update:
#4 (Mfg Date: April 2015): 9 bad pixels, dirt smudge in lower right, and a weird bright spot near the bottom center (as if someone accidently poked the screen with a sharp point). Sending it back to Newegg.

#5 just arrived from Amazon last night, haven't had a chance to open it. If it has problems, I give up.


----------



## sdch

Just as an aside, I've been building computers for over 20 years and have used countless crt and lcd monitors. I have never seen such a sharp decline in build quality until my experiences with both the ROG Swift and this monitor. 4 monitors in a row, and probably the fifth, have been garbage. For a premium monitor that's abhorrent. What happened to this industry?


----------



## overvolted

With all these horror stories, I'm glad I have a perfectly good working Swift. Something to hold me over just in case I lose the lottery game with the XB270hu. Microcenter where you at with the inventory?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> With all these horror stories, I'm glad I have a perfectly good working Swift. Something to hold me over just in case I lose the lottery game with the XB270hu. Microcenter where you at with the inventory?


Probably going to have some early next week, its about time they get stock.


----------



## sdch

Okay, last update:
#5 (Mfg Date: March 2015): 5 bad pixels, 2 dirt smudges, bright spot near the bottom right. It's going back to Amazon.

Some fun facts:
- I tried five monitors all together: three from Newegg, two from Amazon
- They were all built in March or April
- Every monitor had some combination of dead pixels, dirt/dust under the screen, and weird bright spots (not stuck pixels, this looks like damage)
- Every monitor had scratches and dents on the housing
- Every monitor had backlight bleed in the lower right corner (I don't really care about this too much)
- One monitor flickered on/off at times and would turn blurry
- Newegg shipped every monitor bare
- Amazon shipped both monitors inside larger boxes, but only used a couple crumpled up pieces of paper for padding

I finally got the camera out to document this, so here are some pictures.

Every single monitor had these dents by the DisplayPort connection:


Here are some examples of dirt / a dead pixel / a bright spot:


Now, for those thinking "no big deal", I drew this up:


Imagine having to see that every day. For $800.

I officially give up on this monitor. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Falkentyne

Looks like they were all created at the same factory and were all either exposed to the elements or THEY WERE ASSEMBLED IN A NON STERILE ENVIRONMENT or were made with unclean coating.

Here's what I want to know.
Has anyone with dirt behind a panel (who did not care to RMA it anymore) attempt to DEMATTE the panel by removing the antiglare coating?

If the dirt comes off (or is cleaned off easily) after the AG coating is removed, that means the dirt is between the AG coating and the polarizer.
I don't think that AU Optronics ships the monitors with the AG coating already on. I don't know for SURE, but so many panels have different levels of AG coating on them, some having very little, a few being pure glossy and many having too much, it's probably the manufacturers who put the AG coating on.

If the dirt comes off after the AG coating is removed, this means 1 of 2 things.
1) Acer is putting on DIRTY, unclean AG coating film on these screens, and someone isn't doing their job, or cutting corners, and using stuff that should be cleaned (or discarded)
2) Acer is putting on clean coating, but assembling these screens in a dirty, unsterile environment, and dirt gets between the polarizer and the coating.

If the dirt is BEHIND the polarizer, then that's AG Optronics' fault, but how many times in your life have you seen dirt BEHIND the polarizer? Never? Thought so.

Going to blame Acer on their Chinese slave workers on this. Never saw the dirt behind AG coating on a Rog Swift...that's only dead pixels, bad gamma or inversion artifacts...but cant find any reports of mass shipped panels with dirt behind the coating...

Anyone brave enough to Dematte a dirt behind panel XB ?


----------



## barsh90

Looks like the majority monitors have bleeding on the lower right corner so must be a factory defect.
When i apply pressure on the lower plastic bezel(about 2 inches from the corner) the bleeding goes away. Then, when i let go of the pressure it comes back. Also, if you press exactly on the lower right corner of fhe lcd(actual panel, not bezel) you can hear and feel some clicking. Im pretty sure it all must be connected somehow.


----------



## Obrigado

returned my third monitor....

fyi try to touch the panel in the lower right corner is literally hot!!!

after 20 minuter my glow goes up and the yellow tint drive me crazy!!!!

i hate IPS.

back to tn...


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> returned my third monitor....
> 
> fyi try to touch the panel in the lower right corner is literally hot!!!
> 
> after 20 minuter my glow goes up and the yellow tint drive me crazy!!!!
> 
> i hate IPS.
> 
> back to tn...


This^^ The glow seems to increase. When i first took it out of the box it had almost none glow. After a few minutes the glow increased.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> returned my third monitor....
> 
> fyi try to touch the panel in the lower right corner is literally hot!!!
> 
> after 20 minuter my glow goes up and the yellow tint drive me crazy!!!!
> 
> i hate IPS.
> 
> back to tn...


Dear god..

If these monitors were not damaged during shipping (maybe the boat from China got hit with a storm in the Pacific Ocean? They DO get shipped by boat.....don't they? At least I remember that's how the first ROG Swifts hit the USA by...they came by boat), then someone isn't paying the QA people over in Asia...

BTW Fry's Electronics has the Asus PG278Q Swift for local pickup or delivery.
But I can't find the XB27HU at all. Only the XB270H.
And that's 27" 1080p TN panel (probably the same panel as the Benq XL2720Z, most likely). That's carried by Fry's but no the XB270HU 27" IPS 1440p.

Wonder if that means anything....

I would absolutely NOT buy this monitor from newegg (the XU, that is). If Frys had it, I'd just go there and have them OPEN IT in the shop, leave it on for 30 minutes then buy it if it's good.


----------



## moonbogg

I decided my second one is good enough. There is still some shadowing/dirty screen effect where a solid color isn't uniform across the screen, but its not noticeable enough during normal use to warrant a return, but I was inches away from doing a return on this one too. I'll keep it. I'm trying to tell myself that this isn't supposed to be a $2,000.00 NEC or Eizo with perfect diffuser and backlight characteristics for photo work.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> I decided my second one is good enough. There is still some shadowing/dirty screen effect where a solid color isn't uniform across the screen, but its not noticeable enough during normal use to warrant a return, but I was inches away from doing a return on this one too. I'll keep it. I'm trying to tell myself that this isn't supposed to be a $2,000.00 NEC or Eizo with perfect diffuser and backlight characteristics for photo work.


Nothing offense but people like you are the reason companies can do this to us and get away with it. At $800 there is nothing to justify the defects on the monitor.
My asus PB278Q is not a $2k monitor($430 to be exact) and has absolutely no bleeding, dead pixels nor dirt underneath the panel.
When you are paying $800 for a premium gaming monitor and start to see defects on the majority of the monitors, MEANS there is something wrong about acer's quality control.
I had a taste of gsync and 1440hz and wish i'd never go back to 60hz. But unfornutately i will not accept this quality control in a $800 monitor.


----------



## barsh90

....


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Okay, last update:
> #5 (Mfg Date: March 2015): 5 bad pixels, 2 dirt smudges, bright spot near the bottom right. It's going back to Amazon.
> 
> Some fun facts:
> - I tried five monitors all together: three from Newegg, two from Amazon
> - They were all built in March or April
> - Every monitor had some combination of dead pixels, dirt/dust under the screen, and weird bright spots (not stuck pixels, this looks like damage)
> - Every monitor had scratches and dents on the housing
> - Every monitor had backlight bleed in the lower right corner (I don't really care about this too much)
> - One monitor flickered on/off at times and would turn blurry
> - Newegg shipped every monitor bare
> - Amazon shipped both monitors inside larger boxes, but only used a couple crumpled up pieces of paper for padding
> 
> I finally got the camera out to document this, so here are some pictures.
> 
> Every single monitor had these dents by the DisplayPort connection:
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of dirt / a dead pixel / a bright spot:
> 
> 
> Now, for those thinking "no big deal", I drew this up:
> 
> 
> Imagine having to see that every day. For $800.
> 
> I officially give up on this monitor. Good luck to everyone else.


I wouldn't be surprised if the shipper (Cargo) trashed the hell out of the container and that entire batch was just beat to hell before hitting the States.


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Nothing offense but people like you are the reason companies can do this to us and get away with it. At $800 there is nothing to justify the defects on the monitor.
> My asus PB278Q is not a $2k monitor($430 to be exact) and has absolutely no bleeding, dead pixels nor dirt underneath the panel.
> When you are paying $800 for a premium gaming monitor and start to see defects on the majority of the monitors, MEANS there is something wrong about acer's quality control.
> I had a taste of gsync and 1440hz and wish i'd never go back to 60hz. But unfornutately i will not accept this quality control in a $800 monitor.


I don't have dead pixels, backlight bleed and only one *tiny* spot under the monitor on lower right corner that is not possible to notice unless on an all white screen with my nose to the glass. So I don't have the issues all you guys have. My issue is different and it seems that I am the only person who notices it because no one else has mentioned the non uniformity I am talking about, so that is clearly not an issue for you or any of you guys. You are all focusing on dead pixels, dirt spots and back light bleed. Hardly any mention on uniformity issues at all other than myself and maybe one other guy who's post got buried 2 weeks ago.

So, if I returned this monitor, the only thing I could really say to Newegg is something like, "this doesn't have the uniformity of a $2,000.00 Eizo" to which they would reply, "You are an idiot".

This is my second monitor and they both have the "issue" but in a different pattern. That makes me think that's just how these monitors are, although the first one was worse.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> I don't have dead pixels, backlight bleed and only one *tiny* spot under the monitor on lower right corner that is not possible to notice unless on an all white screen with my nose to the glass. So I don't have the issues all you guys have. My issue is different and it seems that I am the only person who notices it because no one else has mentioned the non uniformity I am talking about, so that is clearly not an issue for you or any of you guys. You are all focusing on dead pixels, dirt spots and back light bleed. Hardly any mention on uniformity issues at all other than myself and maybe one other guy who's post got buried 2 weeks ago.
> 
> So, if I returned this monitor, the only thing I could really say to Newegg is something like, "this doesn't have the uniformity of a $2,000.00 Eizo" to which they would reply, "You are an idiot".
> 
> This is my second monitor and they both have the "issue" but in a different pattern. That makes me think that's just how these monitors are, although the first one was worse.


While I can't comment on the uniformity issues, I can only say if I knew the answers I would not ignore you like these savages. Hope that's at least comforting.


----------



## CodeHPro

100% perfect but don't want it... Not really a upgrade worth $800 I think from my CrossOver Korean monitor.

If anyone wants to buy my monitor let me know! It's 100% perfect and I live in Northern Utah.

Korean monitor on right and Acer on left.


----------



## Falkentyne

Nice screen.
If I had an Nvidia card I'd take it off your hands if I was around Utah









Why'd you get it anyway, for the hassle of not keeping it? I think these are just for the gaming crowd. Gsync and ULMB are worth it for gaming. But for general non FPS/RTS gaming or general work, other screens (like the one you have) may do better.


----------



## t1337dude

Honestly, I don't mind replaying the lottery as long as Newegg lets me. It's really not that much of a hassle for how much an improvement this monitor is over my previous one.


----------



## TheChris2233

Monitor #7 has noticeable smudge / dirt under panel right in center of screen. Noticed it instantly (didn't even need dead pixel test image). That's 3 from Newegg and 4 from Amazon. I give up - not worth the hassle any more. I was on the fence as to whether it was worth the cost anyway. Sending it all back. Going to send Titan X back too and just get a gtx980. Oh well extra $1600 in the bank isn't a bad thing. Maybe someone else will do a better job next time.


----------



## Xterminator

I just noticed Amazon has this monitor for $739.99 now.


----------



## mitsuhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xterminator*
> 
> I just noticed Amazon has this monitor for $739.99 now.


Following in BHPhoto's footsteps. They had it at $739 a week ago.


----------



## gavros777

Guys i need your advice. I bought a 40" 4k monitor the crossover 44k to be precise and i'm thinking to mount it on a different stand i have. That stand is for 100x100 vesa and the monitor uses 200x200 vesa. What adapter do you recommend getting?


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Okay, last update:
> #5 (Mfg Date: March 2015): 5 bad pixels, 2 dirt smudges, bright spot near the bottom right. It's going back to Amazon.
> 
> Some fun facts:
> - I tried five monitors all together: three from Newegg, two from Amazon
> - They were all built in March or April
> - Every monitor had some combination of dead pixels, dirt/dust under the screen, and weird bright spots (not stuck pixels, this looks like damage)
> - Every monitor had scratches and dents on the housing
> - Every monitor had backlight bleed in the lower right corner (I don't really care about this too much)
> - One monitor flickered on/off at times and would turn blurry
> - Newegg shipped every monitor bare
> - Amazon shipped both monitors inside larger boxes, but only used a couple crumpled up pieces of paper for padding
> 
> I finally got the camera out to document this, so here are some pictures.
> 
> Every single monitor had these dents by the DisplayPort connection:
> 
> 
> Here are some examples of dirt / a dead pixel / a bright spot:
> 
> 
> Now, for those thinking "no big deal", I drew this up:
> 
> 
> Imagine having to see that every day. For $800.
> 
> I officially give up on this monitor. Good luck to everyone else.


Those pictures look eerily similar to the first monitor that I had that I sent to Acer for a "repair", with the exception that mine also had a piece of hair embedded in the monitor. Dead pixels and the bright spot appear in the same spots.

Anyway, I'm giving up after monitor #3. It cost me $100 in shipping (had to pay shipping all 3 times), but I'll eat up the charges. This has to be the poorest quality control I've ever seen in a monitor. I guess I'll just wait until someone like Dell comes out with a variant of this monitor.


----------



## overvolted

So the input lag is typically different from manufacturer to manufacturer right, even if specs are the same? Just wondering since that's one thing Acer seemed to do right on this one, hell low according to TFT. Lowest of any 144hz panel on the market right?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Monitor #7 has noticeable smudge / dirt under panel right in center of screen. Noticed it instantly (didn't even need dead pixel test image). That's 3 from Newegg and 4 from Amazon. I give up - not worth the hassle any more. I was on the fence as to whether it was worth the cost anyway. Sending it all back. Going to send Titan X back too and just get a gtx980. Oh well extra $1600 in the bank isn't a bad thing. Maybe someone else will do a better job next time.


Why don't you just buy the perfect one from the guy three posts above you who doesn't want his?


----------



## ozzy1925

i just receieved my monitor from amazon, i can see the dirt (dead pixel)with just connecting the power cable after 10sec. (march 2015)







waited 20 days for shipping


----------



## Malinkadink

I'm still waiting on Microcenter to get these... just to try my luck, not expecting any miracles, but if they get it before may expires and i can get that 20% off deal on top of possibly a perfect monitor while saving $160 then it'd be a good day. If not then i can always return it just as easily.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Guys i need your advice. I bought a 40" 4k monitor the crossover 44k to be precise and i'm thinking to mount it on a different stand i have. That stand is for 100x100 vesa and the monitor uses 200x200 vesa. What adapter do you recommend getting?


Buy an actual TV stand. A monitor stand made for 100x100 wont be strong enough to support the weight of a 40" TV.


----------



## sok0

Just got monitor # 2 after the first one arrived with a half dead screen. 1 Dead pixel probably an inch off the left middle side is the only issue I found just running threw slides of white red green blue black. Black light bleed is around the same as my old 20WMGX2.. Guess I'm used to it after so long. Will test for a few days, but will most likely keep it.


----------



## ozzy1925

so which monitor to get?I tried my luck with asus now acer both fails .I need to replace my 23" lg its very bad


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Why don't you just buy the perfect one from the guy three posts above you who doesn't want his?


what is he selling it for?


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Why don't you just buy the perfect one from the guy three posts above you who doesn't want his?


1.) I consider sending $800 to a random guy on the internet for a monitor he claims is perfect (and it very well may be- just saying there's not a certification process for it) to be a bit of a hassle

2.) The same reason he's selling it. I've decided the features aren't worth the upcharge over a Korean OCable (Overlord in my case). I will say going back to games with sub 120fps without gsync is noticeably more sucky, but I'm a casual gamer at best. So for me passing on the ACER was the right choice.

3.) There's not a single GPU option that can reliably push maxed out 120+ fps at 1440p. Titan X gets close, but it's still not there. I feel like pascal will probably be the sweet spot for this.

I'll definitely give it another go later. Good luck everybody. Enjoy that silky smoothness for me.


----------



## Falkentyne

I think he implied that it was for local pickup, since he said he was in Utah. Then you see the monitor in person before money changes hands. He gets money, you get a perfect panel without needing to win the lottery.


----------



## HBizzle

Anyone actually returned/exchanged their monitor with Amazon? Trying to get a sense of turn around time.

Also if you have done so was the monitor you got back better?


----------



## sdch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Anyone actually returned/exchanged their monitor with Amazon? Trying to get a sense of turn around time.
> 
> Also if you have done so was the monitor you got back better?


I did and it was a pretty smooth process. The automated system will tell you that the replacement is 3-4 weeks out, but in reality it took about two days to ship. I've found this to be the case in the past as well. I guess they give priority to RMAs over new orders. Also, they immediately sent the replacement without needing me to send the original back first and provided a free return label. I should mention that I'm a Prime member, so I don't know if they handle things differently for non-Prime members.

The replacements weren't any better. They were probably all from the same batch that Acer sent them, with the same problems. This isn't Amazon's fault. However, Amazon's packing job is terrible. They only used a piece of packing paper, like pictured below (not my photo):


----------



## Xterminator

Amazon shipped my 2nd replacement monitor with just the original box with USPS, but it didn't have as many problems as my previous 2 which were packed in another larger box shipped by FedEx/UPS. I'm still debating if it's worth playing the lottery game to get a perfect panel. The only problem with my current one is 1 dead pixel which is in an area that I often look at when web browsing. It's hard ignoring a black dot when most web pages are light colored.


----------



## t1337dude

Anyone else not giving up on the lottery? I'm going to keep playing as long as Newegg lets me. It's not costing me anything - just takes a little bit of time to set up the monitor. But instead of shipping it back right away like many people, I've just been keeping them until I have to send them back. I wanted to give more time for QC to sort things out, but it seems some people are just having no luck.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoadingX2eat*
> 
> what is he selling it for?


Thats a good question, I would guess he'd at least want his money back plus shipping. I didn't bother looking in the marketplace section of the forum, but maybe he has it posted there. Hit him up with PM, couldn't hurt to ask...


----------



## moonbogg

I will trade my uniformity bunked monitor with perfect pixels for someone's nicely uniform, but dead pixel containing monitor. I'd rather have a few tiny spots than massive regions of dingy tint on my panel. Any takers? I got almost no backlight bleed and pixel perfect. One very tiny dust speck in lower right corner that cannot be seen unless eyeball is stuck to AG coating on all white image.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Anyone actually returned/exchanged their monitor with Amazon? Trying to get a sense of turn around time.
> 
> Also if you have done so was the monitor you got back better?


I did exchange with Amazon 3 times. It was all 1 day prime shipping. Each time the replacement monitor shipped within 1-2 days and arrived in 1-2 days. After 1st exchange they would not do a second so I had to reorder. They waived shipping cost on second order. Essentially return/order done on sunday/monday would have me a new monitor the same week. Returns are no questions asked and completely automated.

1. Report item defective
2. print prepaid ups label
3. tape it to box and drop it off at ups or ups store

Even with new egg premiere I had to spend 45minutes on chat to get the guy to send me 3 prepaid labels.

All returns are cross-shipped so no risk of getting same panel back. I'm confident none of the monitors I received were return either. There was consistency in the packaging of each that would be extremely hard to copy. Out of the 7 monitors I tried, monitor #3 was the best with low BLB and one dead pixel. It had a January date. From my limited sample size there was no correlation between quality and return or mfg date.

hope that helps.


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> I did exchange with Amazon 3 times. It was all 1 day prime shipping. Each time the replacement monitor shipped within 1-2 days and arrived in 1-2 days. After 1st exchange they would not do a second so I had to reorder. They waived shipping cost on second order. Essentially return/order done on sunday/monday would have me a new monitor the same week. Returns are no questions asked and completely automated.
> 
> 1. Report item defective
> 2. print prepaid ups label
> 3. tape it to box and drop it off at ups or ups store
> 
> Even with new egg premiere I had to spend 45minutes on chat to get the guy to send me 3 prepaid labels.
> 
> All returns are cross-shipped so no risk of getting same panel back. I'm confident none of the monitors I received were return either. There was consistency in the packaging of each that would be extremely hard to copy. Out of the 7 monitors I tried, monitor #3 was the best with low BLB and one dead pixel. It had a January date. From my limited sample size there was no correlation between quality and return or mfg date.
> 
> hope that helps.


You've had 7 of these? wow. Did you happen to check them for uniformity? I'm curious as to how the white/gray level uniformity of the panels compared to one another.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Even with new egg premiere I had to spend 45minutes on chat to get the guy to send me 3 prepaid labels.


You can process returns with Newegg through your account online. The only reason I called was to get upgraded shipping and free money, of which I got both.

Edit:

Anyone notice that Best Buy business (whatever that is?) is selling them? I would imagine you could just buy 6 of them to ship to you and walk in and return them to the store if you have a problem with any.

Double Edit:

You can do exactly that. It's not marked as non-returnable, and they accept store returns. This is definitely the easiest return method of any currently available options if you live near a Best Buy.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> You've had 7 of these? wow. Did you happen to check them for uniformity? I'm curious as to how the white/gray level uniformity of the panels compared to one another.


I had 4 from amazon (order + exchange, order #2 + exchange) and 3 from newegg (ordered all at once cause I was annoyed)

I never compared the panels side by side. But I did noticed bottom of panels seemed darker(browner) than top. That seemed fairly consistent across panels, but I couldn't tell if it was my eyes or not. I can say after using Acer for a couple weeks and going back to Overlord, colors and everything(web browsing and what not) look noticeably better and games look noticeably worse. If I had to guess I would say this is probably crisper glossy screen vs no more 144hz + gsync. Or I may just be more used to the Overlord. I haven't calibrated either to have a device tell me which one was more "right". To me it looked like Acer was over saturated (things that showed golden on Overlord had a reddish hue on Acer). I'm not saying one or the other was better. Honestly given the variance of sight, a lot of this stuff is subjective anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> You can process returns with Newegg through your account online. The only reason I called was to get upgraded shipping and free money, of which I got both.


I read this but couldn't find the option for it. When I went through RMA process it wanted me to pay $85 for a label and even that was messed up as I actually needed 3 labels.(As the monitors arrived as 3 shipments) The guy on chat was nice about it but it took 25 minutes to get through the queue to chat with someone and then took him another 20 minutes to generate the labels. I personally consider 45 minutes to get resolution about 30 minutes too long.

Maybe my website cache or something is messed up, but I never saw an option for "premier returns" or anything like that. There was a premier phone number but I didn't see a premier chat. They did give me prepaid return labels but all things consider the "premier service" has been a disappointment. Maybe I'm just dumb for not knowing how to use it, but I feel like it's their obligation to demonstrate such if it requires some sort of special process. Off topic but I'd still recommend amazon over them any day of the week (entirely my opinion of course)

Just my 2cents


----------



## keodark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Anyone notice that Best Buy business (whatever that is?) is selling them? I would imagine you could just buy 6 of them to ship to you and walk in and return them to the store if you have a problem with any.
> 
> Double Edit:
> 
> You can do exactly that. It's not marked as non-returnable, and they accept store returns. This is definitely the easiest return method of any currently available options if you live near a Best Buy.


I just placed an order with them, thanks!!

For anyone else reading this: If you talk to an Account Manager on the phone, you can price-match this against ShopBLT -- I got a PM for $728 and change (actually less than ShopBLT), but note that shipping is around $11 for Standard, and you'll probably pay sales tax (~$60 for me in California. Ugh).

You don't need a special business account or Tax ID or anything, although I did use my non-incorporated one-man business (web designer) when talking to the Acct Manager. I'm not sure how they'd react if you said it was for personal use, but you could try.

There's a 15 day return policy and you can return to a Best Buy store. I didn't ask about exchanges, but I'm guessing they'd have to mail a new one out so it'd be a new order anyway.

Wish me luck on my first spin of the Acer Predator roulette wheel!


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> You can process returns with Newegg through your account online. The only reason I called was to get upgraded shipping and free money, of which I got both.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Anyone notice that Best Buy business (whatever that is?) is selling them? I would imagine you could just buy 6 of them to ship to you and walk in and return them to the store if you have a problem with any.
> 
> Double Edit:
> 
> You can do exactly that. It's not marked as non-returnable, and they accept store returns. This is definitely the easiest return method of any currently available options if you live near a Best Buy.


I would think that it would be FAR, FAR LESS HASSLE to buy the monitor *IN THE STORE* and open it in the store and test it right there.
That is assuming you lived within transport distance to a shop.

Give them an extra $20 or something to make them shut up about you testing it in their store.
Monitor defective? Open another one.
Get a monitor without dead pixels or 1.4 gamma (Swift?) Take it hope and win the panel lottery without paying for a lottery ticket


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Anyone notice that Best Buy business (whatever that is?) is selling them? I would imagine you could just buy 6 of them to ship to you and walk in and return them to the store if you have a problem with any.
> 
> Double Edit:
> 
> You can do exactly that. It's not marked as non-returnable, and they accept store returns. This is definitely the easiest return method of any currently available options if you live near a Best Buy.


That is a great idea! Although I fortunately won the lottery on my first try, that is promising for potential buyers. I had never even heard about Best Buy for Business before. That would at least take part of the annoyance of RMAing away...

@Falkentyne

It says right on the product page "not sold in stores"


----------



## barsh90

Ordered 2 more on overstock.com for $698(each) ((10%off new customers and had to make 2 accounts(only 1 per account))









Hopefully one of those 2 will be a keeper, already had bad luck with 2 from bhphotovideo


----------



## Phaelynar

Also, for anyone buying at Best Buy, there is another easy way to save money.

Go to the local Post Office and ask for a movers packet. A 10% Best Buy coupon should be inside. Use that + price match and you will get the thing for near $700.

YMMV on them accepting both a price match and coupon.


----------



## unitus

I swear you guys are taking away all the stock from Australia no where here has any and wont for the new month or so


----------



## t1337dude

Newegg was fussy about my RMA today, not because of the reason but because I was one day out of the window. The RMA window is different for replacement items and the Newegg rep I asked two weeks ago clearly said I had until today to RMA my item (kept the transcript). Apparently the Newegg rep I originally asked gave me the wrong date and the Newegg rep I spoke repeatedly said there's absolutely nothing that could be done. I called the Premier # and they got it all through for me, but they're out of stock so I have to have the item refunded.

Since I'm getting the monitor refunded, I noticed the monitor is going for cheaper on other sites. Anyone have any idea how well B&H Photovideo handles returns? (are they picky? do they pay return shipping? etc.)


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Newegg was fussy about my RMA today, not because of the reason but because I was one day out of the window. The RMA window is different for replacement items and the Newegg rep I asked two weeks ago clearly said I had until today to RMA my item (kept the transcript). Apparently the Newegg rep I originally asked gave me the wrong date and the Newegg rep I spoke repeatedly said there's absolutely nothing that could be done. I called the Premier # and they got it all through for me, but they're out of stock so I have to have the item refunded.
> 
> Since I'm getting the monitor refunded, I noticed the monitor is going for cheaper on other sites. Anyone have any idea how well B&H Photovideo handles returns? (are they picky? do they pay return shipping? etc.)


I have dealt with bhphotovideo in the past and never had a problem. They provided a prepaid label to send the monitor back and had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## dboythagr8

These last few pages have been eye opening. I was seriously considering making the jump to this monitor even though I currently have a ROG Swift. The IPS panel would've been the difference maker. My main screen as of late has been the old and trusty Dell U3011. What a great monitor. Not necessarily built for gaming, but the colors just pop on this screen. There is an extreme and noticeable difference when I go back to my ROG Swift despite the high end TN panel that it is using. This monitor was supposed to be the best of both worlds. Oh well. Guess I'll wait until CES 2016 or until the Asus 4k IPS Swift


----------



## vladz

^^

Yah if you like 60hz.

If you like your rog swift just stick to that because once you use an ips panel like xb270hu the color difference and the viewing angle is so much better on xb270hu so right now your immune to tn(swift) panel just stick to that but if the money is not a problem why not just buy a xb270hu and sell your rog swift...

Or like you said just wait the upcoming beast monitor  but right now i dont trust asus monitor(panel) because of a poor quality of a rog swift and a poor CS(ASUckS) the only downside on xb270hu is the build quality it looks like a cheap monitor...


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> These last few pages have been eye opening. I was seriously considering making the jump to this monitor even though I currently have a ROG Swift. The IPS panel would've been the difference maker. My main screen as of late has been the old and trusty Dell U3011. What a great monitor. Not necessarily built for gaming, but the colors just pop on this screen. There is an extreme and noticeable difference when I go back to my ROG Swift despite the high end TN panel that it is using. This monitor was supposed to be the best of both worlds. Oh well. Guess I'll wait until CES 2016 or until the Asus 4k IPS Swift


It really is the best of both worlds, just have to RMA until you get a decent one.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Yah if you like 60hz.
> 
> If you like your rog swift just stick to that because once you use an ips panel like xb270hu the color difference and the viewing angle is so much better on xb270hu so right now your immune to tn(swift) panel just stick to that but if the money is not a problem why not just buy a xb270hu and sell your rog swift...
> 
> Or like you said just wait the upcoming beast monitor  but right now i dont trust asus monitor(panel) because of a poor quality of a rog swift and a poor CS(ASUckS) the only downside on xb270hu is the build quality it looks like a cheap monitor...


I don't nearly remember this many QC issues with the ROG Swift than what people are reporting on with this Acer. For one i dont recall anyone complaining about dirt under their coating, which a lot of these acer's seem to have, which could be easily avoided if wherever they're making these things had a cleaner environment. We'll see next month when the MG279Q starts to land in more peoples hands what sort of QC it will have in relation to this Acer.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah the main problems people had with the ROG swift were:
1) green inversion artifacts --fixed by lowering contrast to 49.
2) 1.4-1.7 default gamma (defective--bad factory calibration; best to RMA it).
3) dead pixels (ANY panel can have dead pixels).

What's happened with the Acer is completely out of this world.
They even admitted there are QA problems. Whenever a company admits something you KNOW it's a serious issue. P67 SATA bug, anyone?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I don't nearly remember this many QC issues with the ROG Swift than what people are reporting on with this Acer. For one i dont recall anyone complaining about dirt under their coating, which a lot of these acer's seem to have, which could be easily avoided if wherever they're making these things had a cleaner environment. We'll see next month when the MG279Q starts to land in more peoples hands what sort of QC it will have in relation to this Acer.


1. Not as many Swifts were sold.

2. You didn't have all of these people moaning about IPS glow.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 1. Not as many Swifts were sold.


How do you know that? It was and still is a pretty damn popular monitor.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah really, I agree with Kalston. How do you know that ? Can you prove less swifts were sold than Acers?


----------



## Tablo

Where's the source for Acer saying there are QA problems, that's a big thing right there. I would love to know *** is going on for this to be so bad, the market for this thing is guaranteed, can't imagine they would jeopardize sales/reputation by rushing and screwing QA. If they did, dumb move. Going to keep waiting...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Yeah really, I agree with Kalston. How do you know that ? Can you prove less swifts were sold than Acers?


Dude,

Why have you been stalking this thread so hard when you don't even own the monitor?

Also there are threads all over the place discussing how impossible it is to find the swift, but yet here we are returning these by the dozens and they are still available.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1838163

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49174-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Availability


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> Where's the source for Acer saying there are QA problems, that's a big thing right there. I would love to know *** is going on for this to be so bad, the market for this thing is guaranteed, can't imagine they would jeopardize sales/reputation by rushing and screwing QA. If they did, dumb move. Going to keep waiting...


Someone posted a reply from a shop when he asked for a replacement, not sure if it was Scan or another shop though. The post is several pages behind in this thread.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Why have you been stalking this thread so hard when you don't even own the monitor?
> 
> Also there are threads all over the place discussing how impossible it is to find the swift, but yet here we are returning these by the dozens and they are still available.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1838163
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49174-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Availability


I found 3 swifts then gave up...any given day I have been able to aquire more..today as well. Also pretty sure newegg amazon are rotating returns..mine was perfect first try from Acer US. The only person from this forum I know personally. .same story. The QC is not 100% bad. Aside that lol Asus..gl with an RMA or talking to a human.


----------



## Nicholars

With the 144hz screens if you are not using gsync / freesync, can you set up the Vsync to whatever you want? For example on a normal monitor you would be stuck with 60hz vsync or 30hz vsync or 60hz with triple buffering...

With a 144hz monitor can you set whatever you want to use? For example could you use a refresh rate of 80 with framerate limited to 40, or refresh rate 100 with framerate 50, like you can run 60hz monitors at 30fps vsync.

If you can do this it would give you a lot more options than the normal 60hz vsync.. But it is possible to do that?


----------



## emsj86

How to I enable ulmb on this monitor ? And is it only for full screen like g sync?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> How to I enable ulmb on this monitor ? And is it only for full screen like g sync?


You just go into the menu with the button and turn it on. It is a hardware feature so of course it works all the time


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Why have you been stalking this thread so hard when you don't even own the monitor?
> 
> Also there are threads all over the place discussing how impossible it is to find the swift, but yet here we are returning these by the dozens and they are still available.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1838163
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49174-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Availability


That is a good question. I asked him the same thing and he now ignores me... There is a lot of propaganda floating around that just isn't true about this monitor and it is being perpetuated by a few people. Two polll threads about dead pixels and severe bleed/glow indicate that your odds are pretty good (above 60%) at finding a panel that doesn't have one or the other. The majority of owners here seem to have perfect (or near) perfect panels, but only the ones with issues really talk at length about it in the two main threads.

I tend to agree that there are way more Acer panels than there are of the Swift. Even with all the supposed issues surrounding both monitors the Acer remains fairly readily available only a short time after its launch. The Swift on the other hand was basically unobtainable until more than 6 months after its delayed release. Asus was undoubtedly cautious with the release of the Swift (with it being the first of its kind) whereas Acer has been much more aggressive.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Why have you been stalking this thread so hard when you don't even own the monitor?
> 
> Also there are threads all over the place discussing how impossible it is to find the swift, but yet here we are returning these by the dozens and they are still available.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1838163
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49174-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Availability


I think it is called "i spent a lot of money so I need to justify my purchase when newer and better products are released" syndrome


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah I agree. Just big (pink mars) syndrome all over.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You just go into the menu with the button and turn it on. It is a hardware feature so of course it works all the time


When I do that it doesn't work. Do I have to go into my control panel and first disable g sync? I disabled g sync in my control panel in global settings by turning g sync to off. But still says g sync is on. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## emsj86

Figure i post since most won't when they get what they want. My first monitor had no blb and 1 pixel only returned bc it was in the center. Second one came fast with no hassle and was the same as the first with no dead pixels. It's. A great monitor. Yes it's expensive. Yes Asus swift stand is better but the quality of the picture out ways a monitor any day


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> When I do that it doesn't work. Do I have to go into my control panel and first disable g sync? I disabled g sync in my control panel in global settings by turning g sync to off. But still says g sync is on. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


I haven't messed with ULMB yet but there is a G sync Tab in your NVCP. I would uncheck the box in there then enable ULMB via the monitors osd menu. I would test for ya but..not home.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> When I do that it doesn't work. Do I have to go into my control panel and first disable g sync? I disabled g sync in my control panel in global settings by turning g sync to off. But still says g sync is on. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


Unfortunately with the last few nvidia drivers, g-sync is constantly on in desktop, So you have to manually disable it in the control center, Just unclick the g-sync box.

Also make sure your refresh rate is set at 100hz


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Unfortunately with the last few nvidia drivers, g-sync is constantly on in desktop, So you have to manually disable it in the control center, Just unclick the g-sync box.
> 
> Also make sure your refresh rate is set at 100hz


Thanks I'll have to check it out tomorrow. I so far only saw g sync in global setting in nvcp is there another spot it is located?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Thanks I'll have to check it out tomorrow. I so far only saw g sync in global setting in nvcp is there another spot it is located?


Yes you have to go to the "set up GSync" tab in the control panel and uncheck the Enable GSync box. The drivers currently make GSync overwrite ULMB mode and always stays on no matter what you are doing. You need to disable GSync entirely to then be able to use ULMB mode


----------



## Exolaris

Just picked this up from a Microcenter. Didn't get to look at it at all before buying (wasn't on display, wouldn't open the box to set it up) but I felt comfortable grabbing it due to their 30 day return policy. It has mild backlight bleed like has been suggested, but I'm glad to say I can't find a single dead pixel on this thing. Think I might keep it, I can handle the backlighting. First time with an IPS panel and I can udnerstand the hype.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Just picked this up from a Microcenter. Didn't get to look at it at all before buying (wasn't on display, wouldn't open the box to set it up) but I felt comfortable grabbing it due to their 30 day return policy. It has mild backlight bleed like has been suggested, but I'm glad to say I can't find a single dead pixel on this thing. Think I might keep it, I can handle the backlighting. First time with an IPS panel and I can udnerstand the hype.


Just watch the backlight over the next few dozen hours of use or so, or couple of weeks. Sometimes you can have a panel that is fine, but after a bit of use gets really bad in that regard. Keep the receipt handy just in case!

EDIT:

This seems to be an IPS/PLS thing, not specific to the Acer - they all can seem to do it.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Just watch the backlight over the next few dozen hours of use or so, or couple of weeks. Sometimes you can have a panel that is fine, but after a bit of use gets really bad in that regard. Keep the receipt handy just in case!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This seems to be an IPS/PLS thing, not specific to the Acer - they all can seem to do it.


Thanks for the heads up. I do have thirty days so I'm definitely going to continue keeping an eye on it throughout the period. Really the backlight is unnoticeable to me on anything other than a purely black background.

I guess one question I do have is, would I use this as a full or limited dynamic output range? I've been playing the Witcher 3 and for whatever reason the gamma slider in the game (you're supposed to set it so you can barely see a certain image) never makes an image appear no matter what I set it to. I calibrated the display using TFTCentral's settings.


----------



## Exolaris

The backlight bleed is actually worse than I thought. Not sure what I want to do though, it doesn't seem to detract from my enjoyment of the monitor so far. Obviously the camera's exposure makes it look worse than it does to the naked eye, but it's still pretty disconcerting.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I do have thirty days so I'm definitely going to continue keeping an eye on it throughout the period. Really the backlight is unnoticeable to me on anything other than a purely black background.
> 
> I guess one question I do have is, would I use this as a full or limited dynamic output range? I've been playing the Witcher 3 and for whatever reason the gamma slider in the game (you're supposed to set it so you can barely see a certain image) never makes an image appear no matter what I set it to. I calibrated the display using TFTCentral's settings.


You want to use full dynamic range with a monitor, and i would advise against using the slider ingame to change the gamma because it will effect whatever monitor calibration you may be using so just leave it at default. Ideally you'd want to have your own device to calibrate your monitor with to get the best possible results, but since this is an AHVA monitor you wont see as drastic a change with an icc profile tailored to your monitor because it should already be fairly good out of the box.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> The backlight bleed is actually worse than I thought. Not sure what I want to do though, it doesn't seem to detract from my enjoyment of the monitor so far. Obviously the camera's exposure makes it look worse than it does to the naked eye, but it's still pretty disconcerting.


You need to set the backlight at about tree fiddy. In all seriousness I have mine set at 32 while using TFT's icc profile and it is perfect to me. Everyone's preference and perception will be different, plus your rooms lighting will also have an effect. Play around with it and see what you prefer and how it effects the glow/bleed.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> You want to use full dynamic range with a monitor, and i would advise against using the slider ingame to change the gamma because it will effect whatever monitor calibration you may be using so just leave it at default. Ideally you'd want to have your own device to calibrate your monitor with to get the best possible results, but since this is an AHVA monitor you wont see as drastic a change with an icc profile tailored to your monitor because it should already be fairly good out of the box.


It might actually look worse using icc profiles in games because of banding etc. The review of this monitor it has very good default color, shame about the build quality and BLB / dead pixels though, but probably the people with bad screens are more likely to complain about it and the people with good screens don't say anything.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> You need to set the backlight at about tree fiddy. In all seriousness I have mine set at 32 while using TFT's icc profile and it is perfect to me. Everyone's preference and perception will be different, plus your rooms lighting will also have an effect. Play around with it and see what you prefer and how it effects the glow/bleed.


Yeah I'm using TFT's settings across the board, so 24 brightness. Still seems a little rough on my eyes (too bright), and I even use Flux. Would lowering brightness further diminish the bleed effect?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Yeah I'm using TFT's settings across the board, so 24 brightness. Still seems a little rough on my eyes (too bright), and I even use Flux. Would lowering brightness further diminish the bleed effect?


Yes it would likely lessen the bleed because it is originating from the backlight, although not much since it is already pretty low. Everyone will have different tolerances/preferences for the backlight setting and the lighting in your room can also effect it too. Only a few pages back (in this thread or the owners thread) there was a member who set theirs upwards of 50-60 if I remember correctly. So it will vary for everyone.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> It might actually look worse using icc profiles in games because of banding etc. The review of this monitor it has very good default color, shame about the build quality and BLB / dead pixels though, but probably the people with bad screens are more likely to complain about it and the people with good screens don't say anything.


There was only a very margin banding on my monitor at default and when calibrated right and using the icc profile it fixed all traces of banding that was left.


----------



## sakete

So I just bought a new Dell U2715H last week (first time going to an IPS display, always used a CRT monitor in the past and for the past year gamed on a TN panel Laptop, but wanted to have a full size desktop again).

As I was playing games I noticed the screen tearing and it was honestly driving me kinda nuts. Had adaptive sync enabled + triple buffering but still a ton of screen tearing. Really annoying.

Now I'm considering returning the Dell and going for this Acer G-Sync. I'm just really worried about the Acer panel lottery. The Dell I have is otherwise perfect, very minimal backlight bleeding, zero dead pixels. Just the usual IPS glow in the corners, depending on viewing angle. Currently most stores seem to not have any stock of the Acer screen, most notable Newegg and Amazon. Is this because Acer has a production stop and they're trying to fix their issues?

Also, when you do have a good screen, how is the experience when playing games on this Acer screen?


----------



## glenster

Review
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2015/test-acer-xb270hubprz.html
http://www.bing.com/translator/


----------



## Thoth420

People who are concerned...order from Acer...2 outta 2 perfect panels from release and they will let you return. IF you want to save shipping money: newegg premiere or something similar. problem with not going direct is chances are all the crap got sent out to third party retailers ( not exclusively an acer method but all brands do this) which they will keep shipping back out hoping some moron will accept it.

Also can we please stop with over exposed phone images? I want to see a video screen shot of this being an issue in an actual game.. .not a full screen black mspaint screen..unless that is a game you play


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> People who are concerned...order from Acer...2 outta 2 perfect panels from release and they will let you return. IF you want to save shipping money: newegg premiere or something similar. problem with not going direct is chances are all the crap got sent out to third party retailers ( not exclusively an acer method but all brands do this) which they will keep shipping back out hoping some moron will accept it.
> 
> Also can we please stop with over exposed phone images? I want to see a video screen shot of this being an issue in an actual game.. .not a full screen black mspaint screen..unless that is a game you play


Currently on the Acer website it's impossible to order directly. When you click on the 'Buy' button it directs you to online retailer links such as CDW and PCM.

Anyway, I just decided to take the gamble and placed an order on Amazon. They're out of stock and should ship out within 2-4 weeks. Also got my Dell U2715H from Amazon and after talking to customer service they extended my return window so that I could wait on receiving the Acer before returning the Dell (awesome service!). Price was $740.

My reasoning for going with Amazon was that since they're out of stock, they might get brand new shipments from Acer so who knows I'll be lucky and the odds of getting a bad panel will have dropped. And either way with Amazon Prime I'd rather deal with Amazon, their customer service is generally hassle free and I get free 2-day shipping (and free return shipping too).

But I guess this means I'll also be upgrading to the soon to be released 980Ti if I'm going to be stuck with Nvidia.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So I just bought a new Dell U2715H last week (first time going to an IPS display, always used a CRT monitor in the past and for the past year gamed on a TN panel Laptop, but wanted to have a full size desktop again).
> 
> As I was playing games I noticed the screen tearing and it was honestly driving me kinda nuts. Had adaptive sync enabled + triple buffering but still a ton of screen tearing. Really annoying.
> 
> Now I'm considering returning the Dell and going for this Acer G-Sync. I'm just really worried about the Acer panel lottery. The Dell I have is otherwise perfect, very minimal backlight bleeding, zero dead pixels. Just the usual IPS glow in the corners, depending on viewing angle. Currently most stores seem to not have any stock of the Acer screen, most notable Newegg and Amazon. Is this because Acer has a production stop and they're trying to fix their issues?
> 
> Also, when you do have a good screen, how is the experience when playing games on this Acer screen?


Disable any form of sync and just keep playing. Eventually you dont even see the tearing anymore you just get used to it.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So I just bought a new Dell U2715H last week (first time going to an IPS display, always used a CRT monitor in the past and for the past year gamed on a TN panel Laptop, but wanted to have a full size desktop again).
> 
> As I was playing games I noticed the screen tearing and it was honestly driving me kinda nuts. Had adaptive sync enabled + triple buffering but still a ton of screen tearing. Really annoying.
> 
> Now I'm considering returning the Dell and going for this Acer G-Sync. I'm just really worried about the Acer panel lottery. The Dell I have is otherwise perfect, very minimal backlight bleeding, zero dead pixels. Just the usual IPS glow in the corners, depending on viewing angle. Currently most stores seem to not have any stock of the Acer screen, most notable Newegg and Amazon. Is this because Acer has a production stop and they're trying to fix their issues?
> 
> Also, when you do have a good screen, how is the experience when playing games on this Acer screen?


I might be selling my monitor soon if you end up not finding a good one. Mine is in pretty good condition with only 1 spot of dirt in the very top right corner that is unnoticeable during normal use.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I might be selling my monitor soon if you end up not finding a good one. Mine is in pretty good condition with only 1 spot of dirt in the very top right corner that is unnoticeable during normal use.


Why are you selling it?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Why are you selling it?


Ive always wanted a big 40(ish)" display and now that we are getting cheap, large 4K monitors I decided to move up to one of them. I tried this before back with a 42" Samsung TV and returned it right away because of how bad text looked being so big, only 1080p, and it probably was not 4:4:4 but I didnt know about that stuff at the time. Now I can get a 4K resolution 4:4:4 monitor so text will look great. But also, this monitor makes me feel sick after playing games for a while. I am pretty sensitive to motion and flicker and various things like that, I also get sick watching a movie on a DLP projector because of the spinning color wheel. Anyway, this monitor looks gorgeous but the ULMB makes me sick after playing games too long so I cant really use that mode which is the main reason I bought this monitor, being an IPS 1440p 100Hz ULMB display. Guess I will have to stick to sucky motion clarity because my body just isnt up to this strobing stuff.


----------



## Nicholars

What is the coating on this monitor like? Is it closer to "semi glossy" or "matte"?

I don't like matte coatings at all but if it is "semi glossy" then it would probably be ok.


----------



## Falkentyne

Since Acer seems to be helping their customers, can one of you very kind people please contact Acer and ask them how to enter the service menu?
Tell them that you want access to tweak the overdrive settings from 1-100 directly for calibrating ULMB for gaming purposes.

I'm sure they'll let you know. Just say you accept all responsibility

Their # is http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/service-contact

But they apparently need some SSID or something from the product, whatever that is....


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the coating on this monitor like? Is it closer to "semi glossy" or "matte"?
> 
> I don't like matte coatings at all but if it is "semi glossy" then it would probably be ok.


From the TFT Central Review:
Quote:


> The screen coating on the XB270HU is a light anti-glare (AG) offering. It isn't a semi-glossy coating, but it is light as seen on other modern IPS type panels. Thankfully it isn't a heavily grainy coating like some old IPS panels feature and is also lighter than modern TN Film panel coating, including that on the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q screen. It retains its anti-glare properties to avoid too many unwanted reflections of a full glossy coating, but does not produce an too grainy or dirty an image that some thicker AG coatings can. There were some very slight cross-hatching patterns visible on the coating if you looked very closely, but nothing to the extent of what some people find problematic on the U2713HM model.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the coating on this monitor like? Is it closer to "semi glossy" or "matte"?
> 
> I don't like matte coatings at all but if it is "semi glossy" then it would probably be ok.


I hate matte displays and this is totally acceptable as a "semi glossy" panel, but without visual reflections. You can still see reflections but you can't really make them out. So it is essentially smack in the middle of the two extremes.

Coming from someone who likes glossy displays, you'll like this one. I hadn't even thought about the finish (since first unboxing mine) until I read your post...


----------



## asonenine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the coating on this monitor like? Is it closer to "semi glossy" or "matte"?
> 
> I don't like matte coatings at all but if it is "semi glossy" then it would probably be ok.


Coming from someone who has only ever owned glossy coated monitors, I didn't care for it.

It's a way lighter matte coating than I've seen on other monitors, but it's still very firmly in the matte category "semi-glossy" . I'm sure I would have been able to get used to it if I didn't have to send mine back, but I definitely noticed a fairly big difference when looking at it next to my glossy displays.


----------



## Alag28

So um a acer rep thru cdw put my order in for this monitor, when it shipped, inwas charged instantly and i saw it on my cc online banking as pending. 2 days later it dissapeared... Its been 2 weeks and half and the charge is still "dissapeared" .... Lol explainations?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asonenine*
> 
> Coming from someone who has only ever owned glossy coated monitors, I didn't care for it.
> 
> It's a way lighter matte coating than I've seen on other monitors, but it's still very firmly in the matte category "semi-glossy" . I'm sure I would have been able to get used to it if I didn't have to send mine back, but I definitely noticed a fairly big difference when looking at it next to my glossy displays.


I'll agree that it's not like a glossy finish, but it definitely doesn't have any of the haze or grainy effect of matte either. Believe me, I would love for this (and other "gaming" oriented monitors) to have a straight glossy finish. I know everyone's taste is going to be different and that's why I am actually ok with manufacturers coming in in the middle ground vs one extreme or the other. It's good to see anything but a matte finish on a monitor aimed purely at gamers, namely one with Gsync.

Maybe I have gotten used to the semi glossy finish because my previous panel was a Benq BL2710PT. When I first got this monitor I compared both side by side for a while and the Acer has an even more tolerable semi glossy finish. If there are varying degrees of coating this one has a fairly light anti glare coating IMO. Too bad manufacturers don't just associate a number or scale for the anti glare coating and that way we wouldn't have to take someone else's word for it.


----------



## mistax

newegg just got some more.


----------



## DFroN

I'm ready to buy a new monitor and on paper this Acer has the specs I want but I can't bring myself to pull the trigger on a monitor of this price with all these issues. Interestingly it seems Acer have removed the XB270HU from their own website, scan.co.uk have removed it from sale on their website and OCUK are now offering an extra layer of service by offering a tested replacement from a new batch with supposedly better QC from Acer, although this only applies to backlight bleed, the dead pixel policy is unclear as Acer would allow 12 dead pixels which is absolutely unacceptable on a monitor of this price.

I have funds ready, I want to buy a 1440+ 144Hz IPS G-sync monitor, it shouldn't be this hard!


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I'm ready to buy a new monitor and on paper this Acer has the specs I want but I can't bring myself to pull the trigger on a monitor of this price with all these issues. Interestingly it seems Acer have removed the XB270HU from their own website, scan.co.uk have removed it from sale on their website and OCUK are now offering an extra layer of service by offering a tested replacement from a new batch with supposedly better QC from Acer, although this only applies to backlight bleed, the dead pixel policy is unclear as Acer would allow 12 dead pixels which is absolutely unacceptable on a monitor of this price.
> 
> I have funds ready, I want to buy a 1440+ 144Hz IPS G-sync monitor, it shouldn't be this hard!


Just pulled the trigger myself on this monitor yesterday, although it's back ordered at Amazon US. Just bought a Dell U2715H last week, but I can't really stand the tearing in games and Vsync is hit or miss. And besides that, the Dell has some minor uniformity issues and some minor BL bleeding. I just really really hope that I'll get a version of the Acer without any major issues. I can live with some minor uniformity issues and some minor backlight bleeding, just as long as it's nothing too obvious. If I want a near perfect screen I'd have to shell out $1500+ on an Eizo CG or NEC SpectraView, but those will definitely not be suitable for gaming.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Too bad manufacturers don't just associate a number or scale for the anti glare coating and that way we wouldn't have to take someone else's word for it.


They do... Its just hard to find that info anywhere... Its called the "haze value" or something like that.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asonenine*
> 
> It's a way lighter matte coating than I've seen on other monitors, but it's still very firmly in the matte category "semi-glossy" . I'm sure I would have been able to get used to it if I didn't have to send mine back, but I definitely noticed a fairly big difference when looking at it next to my glossy displays.


Do you mean it is more "semi glossy" or more "matte"? You said "but it's still very firmly in the matte category "semi-glossy" " I am confused lol.


----------



## Nicholars

Its weird how all the high end monitors have matte coatings, for example the rog swift has a very bad matte coating apparently... I went in "PC world" the other day and about 50% of the low end cheap consumer PC's (although the better ones in the shop but still low end by people that go on this forum etc.) have nice glossy screens, apple has glossy screens, a lot of the monitors on the all in one PC's have glossy screens... and it just looks better than matte in every way except you need to avoid reflections... so in these cheap PC's you can get a glossy screen but in any high end monitor from asus, acer etc. they are all matte.... and these are supposed to be the ones with the best image quality... Other than reflections, glossy is better image quality full stop. No idea why they do this...


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Its weird how all the high end monitors have matte coatings, for example the rog swift has a very bad matte coating apparently... I went in "PC world" the other day and about 50% of the low end cheap consumer PC's (although the better ones in the shop but still low end by people that go on this forum etc.) have nice glossy screens, apple has glossy screens, a lot of the monitors on the all in one PC's have glossy screens... and it just looks better than matte in every way except you need to avoid reflections... so in these cheap PC's you can get a glossy screen but in any high end monitor from asus, acer etc. they are all matte.... and these are supposed to be the ones with the best image quality... Other than reflections, glossy is better image quality full stop. No idea why they do this...


I beg to differ. I absolutely hate glossy panels. Why the hell would you want to have a panel that reflects things back at you? Sure, the perceived contrast might be higher, but the image is ruined otherwise as you see a lot of reflections, especially on darker content. Why do you think that all professional grade monitors for color critical work from Eizo and NEC are matte? It's simply better.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> I beg to differ. I absolutely hate glossy panels. Why the hell would you want to have a panel that reflects things back at you? Sure, the perceived contrast might be higher, but the image is ruined otherwise as you see a lot of reflections, especially on darker content. Why do you think that all professional grade monitors for color critical work from Eizo and NEC are matte? It's simply better.


Better at removing reflections yes.... If you play games in a room with moderate light eg. not next to a window then you don't get any reflections... other than reflections (which can be easily avoided) matte is worse image quality in every way, glossy looks sharper, has richer colors, blacks look better etc. My monitor has a "NEC opticlear" glossy coating... so clearly NEC do not think matte is better unless it is for professional use.. where the priority is absolute accuracy in an office environment, not how nice the image looks. Also every TV uses a glossy coating, even the £2000 ones, why? because it simply looks better.


----------



## asonenine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Do you mean it is more "semi glossy" or more "matte"? You said "but it's still very firmly in the matte category "semi-glossy" " I am confused lol.


Apologies, left an incomplete thought in there in the process of editing my post haha.

To my eyes, semi-glossy is a bit of a misnomer for the coating they've used. It's just a light matte. It's not grainy, but it's not the lightest I've ever seen either. If you know that you're bothered by matte coatings, I would try to take a look at one in person before taking the plunge. I had sort of talked myself into thinking it wouldn't be something I cared about, but it was a slight mark against the monitor for me based on my personal preferences. For what it's worth, I'm planning on ordering another one soon, so it wasn't a deal breaker.

Agree completely with your subsequent post, it would be nice to have more options with monitors like this. I can certainly understand why people like matte coatings and the convenience they offer, but nothing beats the image clarity of a glossy monitor. I actually have my setup fairly close to a window and reflections have never really been an issue for me. Maybe I'm just not sensitive to them or something, but unless I have a monitor angled directly towards where the light is coming in, it's a total non-issue. Unfortunately, I can't see that trend really changing. I highly doubt we'll see a monitor with these sort of capabilities without some sort of matte finish in the near future.


----------



## mistax

based on what i can tell. The biggest thing with this monitor is dirt, dead pixel, and light bleed? I assume if you can avoid those 3 you're golden on this monitor?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> based on what i can tell. The biggest thing with this monitor is dirt, dead pixel, and light bleed? I assume if you can avoid those 3 you're golden on this monitor?


They are the most common issues. My panel has ips glow which is terrible on factory but once everything was tweaked looks amazing.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> The backlight bleed is actually worse than I thought. Not sure what I want to do though, it doesn't seem to detract from my enjoyment of the monitor so far. Obviously the camera's exposure makes it look worse than it does to the naked eye, but it's still pretty disconcerting.


Looks like mine BUT unless I'm in totally black (rarely) room I don't see it because my main lighting is on the same side .... I really don't care now as it's right for me otherwise!

I have many other things to focus on in life.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They are the most common issues. My panel has ips glow which is terrible on factory but once everything was tweaked looks amazing.


Settings? to try for giggles.

SS


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Settings? to try for giggles.
> 
> SS


18 brightness *varies by panel*
colors from this thread somewhere..not home right now to take a pic but I would prefer to upload a video.

Will post color settings when I do.


----------



## SkepticatOC

Got mine today at the local Microcenter. Oh boy, this thing is sweet. Turned 144Hz and G-Sync on with MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4.

Comparing this to Acer K272HUL 1440p/60Hz and Adaptive V-Sync. Panel is almost perfect: No light bleed, no stuck pixels, no dirt. However, IPS Glow is quite intense.
There were two hair thin smudges that almost gave me a heart attack as they looked like scratches.


----------



## barsh90

Third panel arrived (this time from overstock.com). I fixed the exposure so pretty much that's how it looks to the naked eye. Visible even in a well litten room. No deadpixels nor dirt whatsoever.



What the **** is wrong with acer!!


----------



## barsh90

On a second note. On every panel i have owned if you use your left thumb as leverage right next to the user mode button and you slightly pull the monitor from the lower right corner towards you with your right hand the bleeding goes away. Seems that the panel is not perfectly flat, which may be causing the bleeding.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> I beg to differ. I absolutely hate glossy panels. Why the hell would you want to have a panel that reflects things back at you? Sure, the perceived contrast might be higher, but the image is ruined otherwise as you see a lot of reflections, especially on darker content. Why do you think that all professional grade monitors for color critical work from Eizo and NEC are matte? It's simply better.


Oh yeah, well I say shampoo is better than conditioner! So put that in your pipe and smoke it...

It is all personal preference and everyone perceives the finishes differently. I have trouble reading and focusing on heavy matte displays because of the grainy appearance. Both finishes have pros and cons and manufacturers know this. That is why we are seeing more "semi glossy" or light anti glare coatings like the one on this monitor. It probably doesn't totally satisfy those who want one extreme or the other, but it is a good balance between both IMO. So one finish isn't necessarily better than the other, it depends entirely on the user's taste, preference, and lighting conditions.


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> based on what i can tell. The biggest thing with this monitor is dirt, dead pixel, and light bleed? I assume if you can avoid those 3 you're golden on this monitor?


Not if you care about colors looking the same across the screen such as white, gray, light blue etc. If a half white, half brown image doesn't bother you, then you will be golden. Based on my two samples, uniformity on this panel is trash and that has nothing to do with backlight bleed. If you want my honest opinion, this thing has the uniformity of a $150 TN panel, its a piece of **** and I want this damn thing OFF MY DESK.
I'm starting to think that monitors are like headphones. If they have the word "gaming" in the name, then run like hell and don't look back.

The below image, while taken with a phone, happens to be a very accurate representation of the uniformity of this panel. Look at the gray bar on the left and on the right. On the right, its gray. On the left, its brown. If you can live with that and not go insane, then go ahead and get yourself one.










Oh, in case some of you are wondering, this is not the case with all LED edge lit displays. When I returned my first acer, I walked into the Newegg will call lobby and they had monitors on display. There was an asus TN panel on display, a 4K one I think. It had nice clean whites all across the panel. Nice bright white, not this piss yellow blotchy crap this Acer has. So I know its possible. Acer just can't seem to get it right.


----------



## t1337dude

What the heck is with the shoprunner feature on Newegg? It wasn't available before I bought the monitor so I paid extra for fast shipping, and then once I had my monitor I noticed it became available, and now that I'm sending it back for a refund I can see that shoprunner is no longer available. What's the deal with that?


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> Not if you care about colors looking the same across the screen such as white, gray, light blue etc. If a half white, half brown image doesn't bother you, then you will be golden. Based on my two samples, uniformity on this panel is trash and that has nothing to do with backlight bleed. If you want my honest opinion, this thing has the uniformity of a $150 TN panel, its a piece of **** and I want this damn thing OFF MY DESK.
> I'm starting to think that monitors are like headphones. If they have the word "gaming" in the name, then run like hell and don't look back.
> 
> The below image, while taken with a phone, happens to be a very accurate representation of the uniformity of this panel. Look at the gray bar on the left and on the right. On the right, its gray. On the left, its brown. If you can live with that and not go insane, then go ahead and get yourself one.


You're being pretty dramatic. Yes, the QC on this panel is terrible. But your image isn't a "very accurate representation of the uniformity of this panel". It's a representation of the uniformity of YOUR panel. My screen has other problems, but I see no appreciable uniformity issues, and many other people have no issues with theirs on that front.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> You're being pretty dramatic. Yes, the QC on this panel is terrible. But your image isn't a "very accurate representation of the uniformity of this panel". It's a representation of the uniformity of YOUR panel. My screen has other problems, but I see no appreciable uniformity issues, and many other people have no issues with theirs on that front.


Yeah, to add to this, my current Dell U2715H also has some uniformity issues (albeit minor). The review sample of the Dell TFT Central received actually had horrendous uniformity issues.


----------



## Nicholars

Other than the obviously appalling uniformity on the panel you got... those monitors do look nice.... the colors are well saturated and it looks high contrast for an IPS screen. As with most monitors these days... looks like a nice monitor IF you are lucky and get a good one... The quality control on screens these days really is not acceptable!


----------



## moonbogg

Well hopefully its not all of them, because I might take a chance on one more of these. If that one sucks, I'm so done unless someone invites me to Acer to choose the best one out of 100.


----------



## mitsuhide

Alright. Got my second monitor today from B&H Photo. Second one is even worst than the first one.

At least half a dozen dust behind the panel type of defects.

Video of all the defects can be seen here: https://youtu.be/9AShk2J16tY


----------



## keodark

Would you keep this monitor?

I received my April 2015 (Manufactured date) XB270HU today from Best Buy for Business. They shipped it in the retail box, but it didn't suffer any obvious damage, and internal packing materials were intact and did not appear to have been from a return.

There are two possible dirt specks obscuring 3-5 pixels each, one dead center, maybe 4 inches from the top. The other in the upper-right corner. There is one dead pixel in the upper-right corner. All of them disappear when I lean back to normal viewing distance, and I'm not OCD enough to care about them if I can't see them without hunting for them on a white screen.

The backlight bleed started out minimal, but after "warming up" for a few hours, it's now quite noticeable only in the bottom-right corner. The bleed in the upper-right and lower-left corners are ignorable. However, with a moderately lit room, dark scenes in TV episodes are completely washed out and yellow in the bottom-right corner. This is at Brightness 30 with stock color settings (I haven't tried an ICC profile yet. I don't have a calibrator).

The IPS glow is normal, and equivalent to the amount of glow on my cheap $200 "secondary" Asus IPS display.

The below image is a screen capture from a video on an iPhone 5. In person, it's a bit worse than this.



Would you keep this monitor or return it and hope that batches in a few months will have less BLB? I'm not going to play the lottery again with the current batches.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keodark*
> 
> Would you keep this monitor?
> 
> I received my April 2015 (Manufactured date) XB270HU today from Best Buy for Business. They shipped it in the retail box, but it didn't suffer any obvious damage, and internal packing materials were intact and did not appear to have been from a return.
> 
> There are two possible dirt specks obscuring 3-5 pixels each, one dead center, maybe 4 inches from the top. The other in the upper-right corner. There is one dead pixel in the upper-right corner. All of them disappear when I lean back to normal viewing distance, and I'm not OCD enough to care about them if I can't see them without hunting for them on a white screen.
> 
> The backlight bleed started out minimal, but after "warming up" for a few hours, it's now quite noticeable only in the bottom-right corner. The bleed in the upper-right and lower-left corners are ignorable. However, with a moderately lit room, dark scenes in TV episodes are completely washed out and yellow in the bottom-right corner. This is at Brightness 30 with stock color settings (I haven't tried an ICC profile yet. I don't have a calibrator).
> 
> The IPS glow is normal, and equivalent to the amount of glow on my cheap $200 "secondary" Asus IPS display.
> 
> The below image is a screen capture from a video on an iPhone 5. In person, it's a bit worse than this.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you keep this monitor or return it and hope that batches in a few months will have less BLB? I'm not going to play the lottery again with the current batches.


Given the price paid, I don't think it's a keeper. Some reports are saying that recently Acer has stepped up it's QC, so maybe a batch released end of May / early June will have better results? I have mine on backorder from Amazon, so maybe they'll get one of those new batches and I'll receive one of the better ones? Will report in once I've received mine.

I find it interesting that most panels seem to have bleeding in the lower right corner, as if the bezel is too tight or loose there.


----------



## Exolaris

Honestly that's one of the better one's I've seen in terms of backlighting. TFTCentral noted no backlight leakage on their review model, so an ideal panel is possible to get, but from what I've seen the chances of getting one with no bleed at all is not very good. If you're not interested in playing the lottery and you're not OK with that level of bleed, I'd definitely give it another month or so.


----------



## SkepticatOC

I am asking myself right now: is 144Hz plus G-Sync worth $400-450 premium at the expense of IPS glow and lack of inputs. Pill tough to swallow.

What's crazy my $350 Acer K272HUL has better panel uniformity, less IPS glow but of course it is 60Hz...


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkepticatOC*
> 
> What's crazy my $350 Acer K272HUL has better panel uniformity, less IPS glow but of course it is 60Hz...


This is my 3rd panel and none of them look as perfect as my old asus pb278q; which has no bleeding, dead pixels nor dpots. Pitiful, just pituful....


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> This is my 3rd panel and none of them look as perfect as my old asus pb278q; which has no bleeding, dead pixels nor dpots. Pitiful, just pituful....


I'm becoming more and more doubtful about my order of the Acer. I think what I'll do is once I receive the Acer, compare it to the Dell U2715. If the Acer has all sorts of problems, I might just send back the Acer and deal with the trade-offs I have to make with the Dell.

What I think might've happened with the Acer is that they underestimated demand and were scrambling to keep up with demand and mostly concerned about getting as many units off the production line as possible. Hopefully they have slowed down their production process a bit and added the necessary QC steps to ensure quality. You'd think they don't want to ruin their reputation right now (not that I ever thought highly of Acer products in the past, but this is a good opportunity for them to change my mind).


----------



## SkepticatOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> This is my 3rd panel and none of them look as perfect as my old asus pb278q; which has no bleeding, dead pixels nor dpots. Pitiful, just pituful....


Yeah, at $800 I will only accept perfection... My ancient 1080p Vizio 26" IPS LED TV has no glow or light bleeding. Of source it is not AH-VA, has about 32ms of input lag, but still. Will decide tonight if I am returning XB270HU...


----------



## Spiriva

Hmm id just bite the bullet and placed an order on one of these monitors, going to replace my old Asus Swift Rog. Nothing wrong with it, execpt I want the nice colors from an IPS panel instead







Hopefully I dont get any dead pixels or dirt/cloth on it, altho in Sweden when you order anything online you have two weeks to send it back for a full refound.


----------



## Shardnax

I ordered one of these on Amazon a little over a week ago, estimated to ship from early to mid-June, I'm hoping the delay is because Acer is getting their QC problems reined in and I won't get a stinker.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> I'm becoming more and more doubtful about my order of the Acer. I think what I'll do is once I receive the Acer, compare it to the Dell U2715. If the Acer has all sorts of problems, I might just send back the Acer and deal with the trade-offs I have to make with the Dell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I ordered one of these on Amazon a little over a week ago, estimated to ship from early to mid-June, I'm hoping the delay is because Acer is getting their QC problems reined in and I won't get a stinker.


Yeah same here, ordered from Amazon this week. Hoping the same!


----------



## ozzy1925

I know they are different types of monitors but i dont know if it worth to try another one from amazon or should i just get the samsung LS34E790C?


----------



## moonbogg

Looking at t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkepticatOC*
> 
> I am asking myself right now: is 144Hz plus G-Sync worth $400-450 premium at the expense of IPS glow and lack of inputs. Pill tough to swallow.
> 
> *What's crazy my $350 Acer K272HUL has better panel uniformity*, less IPS glow but of course it is 60Hz...


Finally people start noticing this. I don't see how people can just ignore colors not being the same across the panel. I find that completely unacceptable.


----------



## SkepticatOC

I wonder if we wish impossible from IPS technology... Will wait and see how other similar models come out.


----------



## wuttqq

Will computex deliver a competitor (with better qc) to this monitor?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkepticatOC*
> 
> I wonder if we wish impossible from IPS technology... Will wait and see how other similar models come out.


Perhaps we're asking too much at this stage, since 144Hz IPS technology is very new. AU Optronics is currently the only manufacturer that makes 144Hz IPS (actually it's AHVA, which is very similar to IPS) panels. Perhaps their manufacturing process will become more efficient as they learn how to make these, which will result in a lower % of bad panels.

At the same time, a big part of the problem seems to be Acer. Backlight bleeding and especially uniformity issues are more related to the monitor manufacturer (Acer) and not the panel manufacturer (AU Optronics).

It will be interesting to see how the soon to be released Asus MG279Q will fare. It will probably use the same AU Optronics panel used in the Acer and I'm interested in seeing whether there will be just as many QC issues as with Acer.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Perhaps we're asking too much at this stage, since 144Hz IPS technology is very new. AU Optronics is currently the only manufacturer that makes 144Hz IPS (actually it's AHVA, which is very similar to IPS) panels. Perhaps their manufacturing process will become more efficient as they learn how to make these, which will result in a lower % of bad panels.
> 
> At the same time, a big part of the problem seems to be Acer. Backlight bleeding and especially uniformity issues are more related to the monitor manufacturer (Acer) and not the panel manufacturer (AU Optronics).
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the soon to be released Asus MG279Q will fare. It will probably use the same AU Optronics panel used in the Acer and I'm interested in seeing whether there will be just as many QC issues as with Acer.


It's unfortunate that the ASUS is freesync rather than Gsync.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yep I agree. The manufacturer of the assembled monitor (panel+electronics+bezel) is to blame.


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Yep I agree. The manufacturer of the assembled monitor (panel+electronics+bezel) is to blame.


I think so as well. The panel is capable of producing clean white color because a small area has it on mine. I think the assembly is sloppy or something with the panel and/or diffuser not being parallel and being slightly bent which causes the distortions in luminance uniformity.
I have to keep mine and accept the issues, because I can't risk a gamble on another. Newegg is going to tell me to go to hell if I do this again and start charging big restocking fees I'm sure and I might end up with the same issue again, or worse. Then I'm really screwed.


----------



## Phaelynar

I dont have any color issues on my panel...so pretty happy with mine thus far.

We all new in a sense we were going to be guinea pigs from the get go. None of the issues are very surprising to me.


----------



## Malinark

Got one made in May from Newegg. couple of dead pixel.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> Not if you care about colors looking the same across the screen such as white, gray, light blue etc. If a half white, half brown image doesn't bother you, then you will be golden. Based on my two samples, uniformity on this panel is trash and that has nothing to do with backlight bleed. If you want my honest opinion, this thing has the uniformity of a $150 TN panel, its a piece of **** and I want this damn thing OFF MY DESK.
> I'm starting to think that monitors are like headphones. If they have the word "gaming" in the name, then run like hell and don't look back.
> 
> The below image, while taken with a phone, happens to be a very accurate representation of the uniformity of this panel. Look at the gray bar on the left and on the right. On the right, its gray. On the left, its brown. If you can live with that and not go insane, then go ahead and get yourself one.


At this point I have gotten so used to the growing number of complaints about this monitor it only makes me feel better when I see things like this. Why? Because it appears that I got a diamond in the rough and really lucked out in the panel lottery. The TFT Central review reported moderate screen uniformity with some deviance at the edges/corners, but they warned that it will vary from screen to screen.

@Malinark

That is a very good panel.


----------



## CallsignVega

My sample is pretty good (one of the first in the country). No dead/stuck pixels, panel uniformity is pretty good and back light bleed is minimal (don't get confused with IPS glow). Although I do have three small specks of dust under the AR film. Not a huge deal as I have to go looking for them to notice, but still a silly issue none the less. With the large amount of dust complaints, it's almost like AUoptronics cheapened out and applies the AR film on their panels in a non-environmentally controlled factory. Pretty silly decision. But this is China we are talking about so nothing surprises me.


----------



## LordVarian

Since Asus has just announced their new monitor, i'm going to cancel my order for this. After trying 7 times and failing, i've lost my patience.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> Since Asus has just announced their new monitor, i'm going to cancel my order for this. After trying 7 times and failing, i've lost my patience.


when is the Asus expected to be released to the masses?


----------



## Strider49

I almost took the plunge on one of these. Now that I know that ASUS will release a competitor model, the PG279Q, I'm going to wait for that one instead. Hopefully it will have better construction quality than the Acer, a matte bezel, the design of the ROG Swift and none of the issues that plague this monitor.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> when is the Asus expected to be released to the masses?


No definitive release date yet but definitely this year. Hopefully soon, because i trust Asus' QC more than i do Acers. The announcement was today.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> when is the Asus expected to be released to the masses?


Not known yet. Hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Not known yet. Hopefully it won't take too long.


Would be nice if hardware vendors would actually have their hardware available immediately after announcing it, instead of people having to wait for months on end.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Would be nice if hardware vendors would actually have their hardware available immediately after announcing it, instead of people having to wait for months on end.


Indeed, now i definitely get the asus PG279Q with gsync. I trust the asus in the QC department and I already tried the acer one 3 times, all had defects. At this point im not bother to try again. So long acer.

Also the asus one is matte!! Not to mention the hdmi and extra connections.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Indeed, now i definitely get that asus one with gsync. I trust the asus in the QC department and I already tried the acer one 3 times, all had defects. At this point im not bother to try again. So long acer.
> 
> Also the asus one is matte!!


My predicament is that I want to return my Dell U2715 and I have until end of June to do so. I highly doubt this Asus monitor will be released before then. And I don't have a back-up monitor.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Would be nice if hardware vendors would actually have their hardware available immediately after announcing it, instead of people having to wait for months on end.


I hear that. I'd can my order and order the Asus immediately if I could. If I luck out and get a decent XB I'll keep it, I'll return it and wait on the Asus if not.


----------



## sok0

If the Asus has the same matte anti-glare finish on it as its TN predecessor, then they will have a hard time selling them. The finish on the Acer is WAY better. Although if they were the same, Id take Asus over Acer any day.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Indeed, now i definitely get the asus PG279Q with gsync. I trust the asus in the QC department and I already tried the acer one 3 times, all had defects. At this point im not bother to try again. So long acer.
> 
> Also the asus one is matte!! Not to mention the hdmi and extra connections.


What Asus with G-SYNC? i thought it will be with freesync


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> What Asus with G-SYNC? i thought it will be with freesync


http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync#post_23978910

Just got announced today


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> What Asus with G-SYNC? i thought it will be with freesync


You're thinking of the MG279Q, which was announced at the beginning of the year and still hasn't been released. Don't forget that Asus doesn't have the most forgiving return policy, and their last two sync monitors have had delayed releases. Not to mention the Swift was not free of technical and QC issues. It could be a "grass is greener on the other side" deal

Personally I don't care what you guys do with your money and time. I am interested in the windowed Gsync announcement though.


----------



## CallsignVega

Considering it took Asus like eleven months to ship the TN ROG Swift after announcement, I wonder how long it will take them with the IPS version. If they put that same crap AR film on it, the Acer will still be better. That film on the Swift is utter garbage.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> You're thinking of the MG279Q, which was announced at the beginning of the year and still hasn't been released. Don't forget that Asus doesn't have the most forgiving return policy, and their last two sync monitors have had delayed releases. Not to mention the Swift was not free of technical and QC issues. It could be a "grass is greener on the other side" deal
> 
> Personally I don't care what you guys do with your money and time. I am interested in the windowed Gsync announcement though.


Isn't windowed G-sync already live? I installed a new Nvidia driver yesterday and my Nvidia control panel now has the option to enable G-sync for both windowed and fullscreen.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Considering it took Asus like eleven months to ship the TN ROG Swift after announcement, I wonder how long it will take them with the IPS version. If they put that same crap AR film on it, the Acer will still be better. That film on the Swift is utter garbage.


I'm sure most will only take the delay as positive news, like they are using the extra time to improve overall quality. Or maybe not given all the technical (not necessarily QC) issues that plagued the Swift. I wonder if it's slated to use the same panel...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Isn't windowed G-sync already live? I installed a new Nvidia driver yesterday and my Nvidia control panel now has the option to enable G-sync for both windowed and fullscreen.


Good call, I don't have the latest driver installed yet. I am swapping my primary OS SSD drive (120 GB) for a 480 GB today. I did have trouble disabling Gsync for benchmarking this weekend though. It would just recheck itself after I hit apply.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Isn't windowed G-sync already live? I installed a new Nvidia driver yesterday and my Nvidia control panel now has the option to enable G-sync for both windowed and fullscreen.


Yep. It was a driver update that enabled this feature, so it's live for all currently existing G-Sync monitors.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sok0*
> 
> If the Asus has the same matte anti-glare finish on it as its TN predecessor, then they will have a hard time selling them. The finish on the Acer is WAY better. Although if they were the same, Id take Asus over Acer any day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Considering it took Asus like eleven months to ship the TN ROG Swift after announcement, I wonder how long it will take them with the IPS version. If they put that same crap AR film on it, the Acer will still be better. That film on the Swift is utter garbage.


If it uses the same panel as the acer then it will very likely be the same coating.. I think they add the coating at AUO when they make the panel... Not Asus etc.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If it uses the same panel as the acer then it will very likely be the same coating.. I think they add the coating at AUO when they make the panel... Not Asus etc.


It is the same panel. Correct, but the partner could tell AUOptronics what film to apply. I'd wager the film will be identical to the Acer. Maybe by then they will get the dust particle quality control issue resolved.


----------



## Exolaris

Starting to struggle with this one. I'm sitting on an Acer with a decent amount of backlight bleed. It's still in the return window, not sure if I should play the Acer lotto or wait for the Asus to come out.


----------



## t1337dude

Asus announcing their offering does change things a bit but honestly it's one of those things that's so far off it seems like I'd be better off picking up the Acer and then just selling the Acer when the Asus comes out if it's better.

I'm currently stuck here with my U2412M until my XB270HU refund processes. Seems like BH Photo Video raised their prices back to $800 so Newegg will probably have to be my choice again. I just wonder how many times I'll need to replace it before I get a good one. My first one had very little IPS Glow and BLB but noticeable dust stuck in the panel. The 2nd one had more dust, a lot more IPS glow and possibly BLB.

One things for sure - it's hard to be without a 1440P, 144Hz, IPS, G-Sync monitor.


----------



## Vladislavs

haha you right, that Asus might be still a good 3-6 months away


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> haha you right, that Asus might be still a good 3-6 months away


If it came out this year, I'd be surprised. But I'd be happy if Asus surprised me. I don't mind shuffling around monitors in the meantime.


----------



## Vladislavs

Im thinking about (available in august!) Acer Ultrawide 3440 by 1440p 34 inch 75 hz, that size is perfect, but im not sure if 75 hz is a too big sacrifice for that size ehh 27 is kinda small nowadays isnt it?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Im thinking about (available in august!) Acer Ultrawide 3440 by 1440p 34 inch 75 hz, that size is perfect, but im not sure if 75 hz is a too big sacrifice for that size ehh 27 is kinda small nowadays isnt it?


Personal preference of course. 34" is a bit small for a curved monitor IMO. Seems like it would only be good for the person sitting close and directly in front of it - which is great if you aren't trying to entertain people, but I often like to use my PC in a room with various people in various seating locations. In my circumstances I need to opt for monitors that are less restricting with viewing angle. If there was no curve, I'd be a little more interested in it.

Also, the rumored $1,300 price seems high. Acer just doesn't really seem capable of the build quality warranting such a price, and it comes with the trade-off of 69Hz. They probably included worthless built-in speakers to inflate the price. Even the XB270HU seems a little overpriced given the build quality (which is fairly bad even compared to many $300 monitors). It's a bit difficult rationalizing the cost of these monitors when we're basically only in it for the temporarily exclusive panel technology. A year from now it's likely there will be significantly better monitors for the price as more high refresh rate IPS G-Sync monitors became available.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> haha you right, that Asus might be still a good 3-6 months away


AU Optronics is a panel company formed by Acer and BenQ and located very close to Acer's HQ. It wouldn't surprise me at all if AUO had a deal for something like 6 or 9 months for Acer exclusivity hence why Acer was first by a long shot to announce and put out these new monitors.


----------



## vladz

Do you think The asus ips gsync monitor no more ips glow???


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Do you think The asus ips gsync monitor no more ips glow???


Most likely not, as IPS glow is inherent to the IPS technology, hence the name. Unless it makes use of an A-TW polarizer, which I find very unlikely, you'll always have some degree of IPS glow.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Do you think The asus ips gsync monitor no more ips glow???


No of course not. It uses the exact same panel as this Acer. There are ways to lessen the glow, and certain panel models will have more glow than other panel models, but it is part of how IPS tech looks like. And being that the panels are exactly the same, the glow will be exactly the same.


----------



## Nicholars

Does this panel have bad IPS glow then? I hate IPS glow to be honest, but the IPS glow on my NEC 20WGX2 is just about acceptable. Because it is more of a red and silver color which is less annoying than white glow. I already pre ordered the asus then cancelled it twice... I don't know what to do... I don't like the low contrast and glow on IPS screens but then other than that this panel looks good and there is not much else coming out this year.

Can anyone post some picture of the glow on medium brightness (about 120-170cdm2) with a good camera? Bad photos make it look 10x worse.


----------



## Luck100

Has anybody bought this monitor recently in the EU? Did you get a good quality panel, or did you return and how difficult was the return process?

I'm thinking about ordering from Amazon.de (to be delivered to Ireland), but all the quality issues have put me off. I know there is a new Asus IPS/1440p/Gsync monitor announced this weekend but I'm getting tired of waiting. Any relevant experiences you can share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> No of course not. It uses the exact same panel as this Acer. There are ways to lessen the glow, and certain panel models will have more glow than other panel models, but it is part of how IPS tech looks like. And being that the panels are exactly the same, the glow will be exactly the same.


This. It appears that although people want to believe otherwise Asus is just a client of Acer/AU Optronics and has to follow their lead with this panel technology. Acer/AU developed the tech first so they make all the rules, like allowing Asus to release a Freesync version first while Acer released their Gsync version. I am willing to bet the Asus IPS PG279Q won't be released for quite some time as per their agreement for using the same panel. Don't forget they are both partners with Nvidia too, and that's why they are both the only manufacturers making these types of monitors at the moment. Although it appears that they are competitors they are actually partners benefiting from the same technology Acer/AU developed before anyone else, including the 1st Swift.

In light of recent events it isn't likely Asus is just going to obtain a competing panel out of nowhere all of the sudden. Seems to me that the 1st Swift was just released to gauge interest/demand among the gaming market.


----------



## I--S

I find both my XB270HU and my partner's Benq GW2765ht have a gold colour "IPS glow" - they are both using AUO AHVA panels.

My older LG 23EA63V and my partner's nexus 5 phone have grey/white ips glow from the LG IPS panels.

My monitors at work are Samsung S24C650 displays, using Samsung PLS panels. These exhibit a blue IPS glow.

The colour is down to the technology, and the Asus monitor will use the same panel as the Acer, so will display similar glow.

Remember also that at any given viewing distance, a larger monitor will exhibit more ips glow than a smaller one, due to the larger viewing angle to the corners.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Does this panel have bad IPS glow then? I hate IPS glow to be honest, but the IPS glow on my NEC 20WGX2 is just about acceptable. Because it is more of a red and silver color which is less annoying than white glow. I already pre ordered the asus then cancelled it twice... I don't know what to do... I don't like the low contrast and glow on IPS screens but then other than that this panel looks good and there is not much else coming out this year.
> 
> Can anyone post some picture of the glow on medium brightness (about 120-170cdm2) with a good camera? Bad photos make it look 10x worse.


Compared to the 4 or 5 other IPS panels I have had in the past few years I would consider this to be slightly more than average IPS glow in this panel.
You would probably be happier on another panel type. If you are looking for a newer display with a few bells and wistles you could look into this 34" 21:9 VA type curved monitor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0JC-0007-00D81


----------



## Skoobs

I believe IPS glow is a result of edge-lit IPS panels. My IPS has no glow, and it has full backlighting.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> I believe IPS glow is a result of edge-lit IPS panels. My IPS has no glow, and it has full backlighting.


Nope, it's not related to the backlight technology. It's an artifact of the actual display technology. TN will show sever color shifts at different angles. IPS will give you a white/gold/blue glow depending on the technology used. VA will show you off-center contrast shifts.

The only reason that you don't have glow might be that you have a panel with A-TW polarizer film, which mostly eliminates glow. This used to be quite common on IPS type panels a few years ago, I don't know why they stopped using it. Perhaps because it adds to the price.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Has anybody bought this monitor recently in the EU? Did you get a good quality panel, or did you return and how difficult was the return process?
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering from Amazon.de (to be delivered to Ireland), but all the quality issues have put me off. I know there is a new Asus IPS/1440p/Gsync monitor announced this weekend but I'm getting tired of waiting. Any relevant experiences you can share would be greatly appreciated.


Im waiting for delivery today, they said they would come after 17.00 (Swedish time) hopefully its a good one w/o all kinds of dead pixels and dirt








Got it from Inet.se


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Im waiting for delivery today, they said they would come after 17.00 (Swedish time) hopefully its a good one w/o all kinds of dead pixels and dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it from Inet.se


Just curious why you ordered it from inet - was it because it's local for you? Seems about 100 euros cheaper on amazon.de.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Just curious why you ordered it from inet - was it because it's local for you? Seems about 100 euros cheaper on amazon.de.


I got it now, no dead pixels or dirt or anything







Absolutly amazing colors! I switch to this from the Rog Swift and its really amazing how much better this looks, the games just look awesome!









Inet is about 1000km (or 100 "real" miles







) away from my home, Inet is located in Gothenburg and i live up north in Sweden. Im not sure how the policy is when i order out side of Sweden, but if you order anything in Sweden online, you have two weeks by law to send it back to the shop, no questions ask for a full repay. Seeing ppl had much problems with this monitor with dead pixels etc, i tought it was a good idea









Any how 5/5 awesome monitor, buy one!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

So is this screen worth the money? I'm looking for a new 1440p panel that can refresh at 144hz and has low input lag. I hate that Gsync and Freesync lock you to a particular GPU manufacturer, and I hate that Gsync is such an expensive addition. I've used non-IPS panels my entire life and do not need super accurate colour reproduction. I game and browse the web. I was thinking of upgrading to a 980ti to run the 2560x1440 pixels at above 60 FPS, which is what I'm used to. I would, however, love to try an IPS panel and be happy for the next 3-4 years.

The problem is, to upgrade to a 980ti and Predator XB270HU would cost approximately €1900. That is a grotesque amount of money that is exacerbated by the dwindling value of the EURO. Are there are any recommendations other than the ROG Swift and IPS Acer model? I intend to wait until the 390 is released to see whether it's close to the performance of a 980ti but more around the price of a 980. If it's not worth it, I'll get a second-hand 980 Classy or something like that and overclock it until it's good enough for 1440p.

But do I really need Gsync or Freesync? I really don't like tearing and have had to use Vsync on a couple of occasions. Which also meant I had to reduce the graphics quality to make up the performance difference. I don't mind this in certain situations, but it's a pain in others.

Are there even any really good 1440p monitors with 144Hz refresh rate and low input lag?


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> So is this screen worth the money? I'm looking for a new 1440p panel that can refresh at 144hz and has low input lag. I hate that Gsync and Freesync lock you to a particular GPU manufacturer, and I hate that Gsync is such an expensive addition. I've used non-IPS panels my entire life and do not need super accurate colour reproduction. I game and browse the web. I was thinking of upgrading to a 980ti to run the 2560x1440 pixels at above 60 FPS, which is what I'm used to. I would, however, love to try an IPS panel and be happy for the next 3-4 years.
> 
> The problem is, to upgrade to a 980ti and Predator XB270HU would cost approximately €1900. That is a grotesque amount of money that is exacerbated by the dwindling value of the EURO. Are there are any recommendations other than the ROG Swift and IPS Acer model? I intend to wait until the 390 is released to see whether it's close to the performance of a 980ti but more around the price of a 980. If it's not worth it, I'll get a second-hand 980 Classy or something like that and overclock it until it's good enough for 1440p.
> 
> But do I really need Gsync or Freesync? I really don't like tearing and have had to use Vsync on a couple of occasions. Which also meant I had to reduce the graphics quality to make up the performance difference. I don't mind this in certain situations, but it's a pain in others.
> 
> Are there even any really good 1440p monitors with 144Hz refresh rate and low input lag?


Yes it is worth the money if you can get a panel without defects. Getting that panel is the hard part, so it's up to you to decide if you're willing to go through potentially multiple returns to get a good unit. If you don't care about IPS, the ROG Swift is going to have everything you need and will have lower input lag than the Acer by virtue of being a TN panel. Most people say the benefits of Gsync are substantial - frankly, I don't notice it, but I've never really had screen tearing to begin with. Supposedly G-sync is more effective and noticeable at lower frame rates, but I've never really gamed with equipment that would bring me below 60 fps so I can't say.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Yes it is worth the money if you can get a panel without defects. Getting that panel is the hard part, so it's up to you to decide if you're willing to go through potentially multiple returns to get a good unit. If you don't care about IPS, the ROG Swift is going to have everything you need and will have lower input lag than the Acer by virtue of being a TN panel. Most people say the benefits of Gsync are substantial - frankly, I don't notice it, but I've never really had screen tearing to begin with. Supposedly G-sync is more effective and noticeable at lower frame rates, but I've never really gamed with equipment that would bring me below 60 fps so I can't say.


I don't care about IPS in the way I don't care about Gsync or Freesync. In other words, I don't know what I'm missing. It's going to be impossible for me to test this out. Finding an IPS panel somewhere might not be impossible, though.

I'm in your camp. I rarely play below 60 FPS. I've never had a stupidly high-end system, but I don't need to have every piece of eye-candy cranked to the max. I'd rather 60-90 frames consistently with slightly lower settings than 40-60 at the highest.

So are there any ROG Swift-type panels without G-Sync for £200 less?


----------



## orange2k

I think it's worth the money!

I guess I was one of the lucky ones to get a good panel on the first try!!

With Gsync on I don't feel i'm in the low 40 fps, lower you can feel it a little bit

gsync for games and ulmb for desktop use (can't use both at the same time and reduces the yelowish of the screen that in game you don't see anyway)


----------



## HBizzle

So I have until Friday to decide if I want to return my monitor. Has BLB in the lower left corner that is noticeable during dark scenes in games, yellow BLB in the right corner, and dirt/dust that I was able to flick up to the very top of the screen that was dead center nearly at one point.

For approx $800 I am torn about whether or not I should return it, and I purchased it from Amazon. What say you Overclock.net?


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I got it now, no dead pixels or dirt or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutly amazing colors! I switch to this from the Rog Swift and its really amazing how much better this looks, the games just look awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inet is about 1000km (or 100 "real" miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) away from my home, Inet is located in Gothenburg and i live up north in Sweden. Im not sure how the policy is when i order out side of Sweden, but if you order anything in Sweden online, you have two weeks by law to send it back to the shop, no questions ask for a full repay. Seeing ppl had much problems with this monitor with dead pixels etc, i tought it was a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any how 5/5 awesome monitor, buy one!


Thanks, glad to hear you got a good one!


----------



## Falkentyne

I asked this before but no one replied.

Have any of you attempted to contact Acer about how to enter the service menu?
I can't do it myself; their phone# requests a product serial# or part number in order to get monitor support.
Just tell them that you want to enter the service menu to fine tune and change the overdrive settings (they can be changed from 1 to 100) which could affect quality in gsync or ULMB.

I'm sure they will tell you if you explain to them that you want access to the low level overdrive settings.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I asked this before but no one replied.
> 
> Have any of you attempted to contact Acer about how to enter the service menu?
> I can't do it myself; their phone# requests a product serial# or part number in order to get monitor support.
> Just tell them that you want to enter the service menu to fine tune and change the overdrive settings (they can be changed from 1 to 100) which could affect quality in gsync or ULMB.
> 
> I'm sure they will tell you if you explain to them that you want access to the low level overdrive settings.


If I don't get a stinker I'll try to remember to call and ask, though, it'll be at least a week if Amazon's shipping estimate is right.


----------



## mistax

I just got mine, I check for dead pixel on multiple color background doesn't seem to be any, Did 100% brightness and it seem to be minimal bleeding on the monitor. The only thing i couldn't really tell was if there was dirt or dust. I used a white background to look and nothing came up.

If all is good i think im going to keep this.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I just got mine, I check for dead pixel on multiple color background doesn't seem to be any, Did 100% brightness and it seem to be minimal bleeding on the monitor. The only thing i couldn't really tell was if there was dirt or dust. I used a white background to look and nothing came up.
> 
> If all is good i think im going to keep this.


There are plenty of perfect monitors out there, you certainly don't have to feel guilty for not finding anything wrong with it. Enjoy it, it is an awesome monitor if you get a good one.


----------



## Falkentyne

Test it on Eizo monitor test.

http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html

if it's good then GRATS ON WINNING THE PANEL LOTTERY!
Be very lucky.


----------



## LordVarian

7th one. Tried to cancel but they already shipped it. No dead pixels or dust though.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Thought I'd chip in. I just sent back my second unit for RMA today. First one had ridiculous amounts of backlight bleed. Second one didn't, but had 2 dead pixels. Both monitors had dozens of stuck/lit subpixels. Interestingly enough, they're not at all visible unless you're looking straight at them from up close. I would not have done an RMA on my first one if it weren't for the massive backlight bleed, despite the dozens of bad subpixels. I'm guessing that's going to be present on all units.

I don't get why the quality on such high end monitors is this bad. And now they've announced a 21:9 format 144Hz model of this monitor. I'm starting to hope I have to RMA my 3rd unit so I can just get a refund and wait it out for that one.


----------



## intrigger

Ordered 3 of these back in April from Amazon, didn't get them till May 9th. Finally got a chance to try them and they look fine (I hope).

Had a few initial scares a) thought there was a massive block of dead pixels but it was the refresh rate bar that I activated lol and b) one of the monitors would black out if I tried to run it at 144hz however it turned out to be a bad cable (cable matters)....

What is the best way to check for dead pixels?

On a black screen, I cannot see much light bleed, but again not sure if I am checking correctly.

I hope my initial thoughts are correct because I ordered these from amazon USA and living abroad... Returns will be a nightmare...

Any guidance will be much appreciated


----------



## intrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Thought I'd chip in. I just sent back my second unit for RMA today. First one had ridiculous amounts of backlight bleed. Second one didn't, but had 2 dead pixels. Both monitors had dozens of stuck/lit subpixels. Interestingly enough, they're not at all visible unless you're looking straight at them from up close. I would not have done an RMA on my first one if it weren't for the massive backlight bleed, despite the dozens of bad subpixels. I'm guessing that's going to be present on all units.
> 
> I don't get why the quality on such high end monitors is this bad. And now they've announced a 21:9 format 144Hz model of this monitor. I'm starting to hope I have to RMA my 3rd unit so I can just get a refund and wait it out for that one.


I didn't know this! Can't find any info on the web. Can you share a link please?


----------



## mistax

oh, i guess i do have light bleed, bottom right corner. On 100% brightness it kinda yellowish. I then compared it to my crossover. Which also has about the same amount of lightbleed on bottom right D=. So maybe im just blind.


----------



## Vipu

So Acer still have same QC problems?

Will wait for Asus then I guess, hope they release them soon, bit cheaper too please!


----------



## mistax

this is the xb270hu


this is the crossover


when just looking at it straight on i don't really see anything, but it's more pronounce when i take a picture of it with my phone.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> this is the xb270hu
> 
> 
> this is the crossover
> 
> 
> when just looking at it straight on i don't really see anything, but it's more pronounce when i take a picture of it with my phone.


Depending on what you have the exposure set on, It can make it look just absolutely terrible.
Thats why a lot of people were just taking screen shots of a vid they took, then it looks more like real life.



I havent seen one yet with less glow than mine









Feel like i won the lottery lol


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Thought I'd chip in. I just sent back my second unit for RMA today. First one had ridiculous amounts of backlight bleed. Second one didn't, but had 2 dead pixels. Both monitors had dozens of stuck/lit subpixels. Interestingly enough, they're not at all visible unless you're looking straight at them from up close. I would not have done an RMA on my first one if it weren't for the massive backlight bleed, despite the dozens of bad subpixels. I'm guessing that's going to be present on all units.
> 
> I don't get why the quality on such high end monitors is this bad. And now they've announced a 21:9 format 144Hz model of this monitor. I'm starting to hope I have to RMA my 3rd unit so I can just get a refund and wait it out for that one.


That new monitor is 75hz not 144hz.


----------



## mistax

so i recorded a video and did a SS, it looks alot better than the photo i took.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Depending on what you have the exposure set on, It can make it look just absolutely terrible.
> Thats why a lot of people were just taking screen shots of a vid they took, then it looks more like real life.
> 
> I havent seen one yet with less glow than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel like i won the lottery lol


My first monitor was like that. It barely even shows up in a picture in a dark room. It actually makes me a bit mad because I know I won't get another monitor with nearly non-existent levels of IPS glow. Seems like on average, there's a lot of glow in these monitors. My 2nd monitor, which is more along the lines of what's more commonly shown in pictures here, has rather annoying IPS glow. Doesn't even have to be on a black screen to see how it washes out my image in the bottom right corner.

I'm definitely on the edge of decision. I'm not even sure if I should try again with competitor monitors beginning to make their way. Even though I couldn't really utilize an upgrade with my U2412M, I'm getting more tempted to focus on upgrading my PC so I'm better prepared to utilize 144Hz once these monitors hit the market.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> My first monitor was like that. It barely even shows up in a picture in a dark room. It actually makes me a bit mad because I know I won't get another monitor with nearly non-existent levels of IPS glow. Seems like on average, there's a lot of glow in these monitors. My 2nd monitor, which is more along the lines of what's more commonly shown in pictures here, has rather annoying IPS glow. Doesn't even have to be on a black screen to see how it washes out my image in the bottom right corner.
> 
> I'm definitely on the edge of decision. I'm not even sure if I should try again with competitor monitors beginning to make their way. Even though I couldn't really utilize an upgrade with my U2412M, I'm getting more tempted to focus on upgrading my PC so I'm better prepared to utilize 144Hz once these monitors hit the market.


What was wrong with the first one? Dead pixles?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> What was wrong with the first one? Dead pixles?


A big long piece of dust on the right side of my screen covering a bunch of pixels. My 2nd monitor which is currently being processed for a refund also had a hair stuck in the panel, but this piece of dust was trapped in the backlight (was white, yet mostly showed up on white).

Considering there's been bad luck, even with the May models, I'm beginning to lose confidence when it comes to trying for a better panel. It's a little too much of a headache for a monitor that has relatively poor build quality (the LED light bleeding through all the buttons is something you'd expect from a monitor costing under $200).


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> That new monitor is 75hz not 144hz.


There was a new new one listed as IPS 144Hz a few days ago.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> There was a new new one listed as IPS 144Hz a few days ago.


Yeah its not 21:9 its 16:9. Exact same specs as this monitor.


----------



## mistax

guess i spoke to soon. After restarting my computer i noticed 2 red pixel dead center of my screen. I'm assuming either stuck or dead pixel? I didn't catch it until i looked again on white, light blue, and green background. I couldn't find it anything else.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordVarian*
> 
> 
> 
> 7th one. Tried to cancel but they already shipped it. No dead pixels or dust though.


Do they all have IPS glow like that? Is it the photo making it look much worse? That looks absolutely terrible. If that is on 100% brightness with a crappy camera then it will look 10x worse than it actually does... I pre ordered an asus MG279Q with the same panel so I frigging hope it is nothing like that in real life.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> There was a new new one listed as IPS 144Hz a few days ago.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> There was a new new one listed as IPS 144Hz a few days ago.


There is also a 21:9 144 Hz but it is a VA panel with a 2560x1080 resolution.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> this is the crossover
> 
> 
> when just looking at it straight on i don't really see anything, but it's more pronounce when i take a picture of it with my phone.


At least the bleeds "match" in that it almost looks like the corners have a lighter colors design pattern to them that is spread across all monitors. lol.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Do they all have IPS glow like that? Is it the photo making it look much worse? That looks absolutely terrible. If that is on 100% brightness with a crappy camera then it will look 10x worse than it actually does... I pre ordered an asus MG279Q with the same panel so I frigging hope it is nothing like that in real life.


Its slightly better than the photo, still very pronounced glow in the bottom right and the top right on dark backgrounds. The brightness is at 24.


----------



## LordVarian

Just a heads up for anyone interested in the new ASUS monitor it will definitely have the same IPS glow as this monitor.



Picture taken from Computex in a pretty well lit environment.

EDIT : Release date confirmed for Q3. Price around $800

http://www.pcgamer.com/144-hz-g-sync-ips-asus-pg2749q-monitor-coming-q3-for-800/


----------



## Nicholars

Argh that looks terrible... I hope the MG279Q (freesync) is not as bad as that, or that the camera and high brightness are making it look a lot worse.

If it is ok at 120-150cdm brightness then that is alright, don't care if it is bad at high brightness as I don't use it anyway.


----------



## mistax

Those 2 specific pixels on different colored backgrounds. I assume i can use light pressure to get these unstuck right?


----------



## t1337dude

Anyone notice that retailers are already selling refurbs for this monitors for $100 off? Both Newegg and Acer seem to be doing this. I wonder if the refurbs actually are fixed or what....


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Anyone notice that retailers are already selling refurbs for this monitors for $100 off? Both Newegg and Acer seem to be doing this. I wonder if the refurbs actually are fixed or what....


Probably not, given Acer's dead pixel policy of <5 dead pixels not considered a problem.


----------



## Judah R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Anyone notice that retailers are already selling refurbs for this monitors for $100 off? Both Newegg and Acer seem to be doing this. I wonder if the refurbs actually are fixed or what....


Was wondering this also, I am about to buy the new Acer XB270HU from newegg tomorrow to replace my asus rog that broke on me recently , but some of these quality issues are scaring me. I was disappointed at my asus rog monitor after it didnt last 1 year.


----------



## EniGma1987

Im selling my monitor that has less than average BLB and only 1 or 2 dead pixels in very unnoticeable places if you want a guaranteed monitor instead.


----------



## mistax

what i linked earlier are those dead or stuck pixels.


----------



## hiarc

Just got mine and I see no dead pixels so far or any excessive glow, the glow is actually just a bit brighter than Rikuo's. All I found was a really tiny speck of dust that I cannot even see less than a feet away from the monitor (just temporary while I was testing it







). For reference I ordered it this past Monday (6/1). Looks like QC is better now.


----------



## G227

Hi all!

I have a quick q-sync question. *Do you know if there is a way to check if its "on"/working?* I think Swift changes colors, but no such thing happens on Acer and I need to check if my games are using it because I get terrible screen tearing in TW3 if I put it at full screen and set unlimited FPS. The issue goes away in borderless mode, but I need to check that the new drivers in fact do work and support G-sync in windowed mode. I tried to read few last pages, but couldn't find anything.

Thanks a lot! And sorry if the question was answered before!


----------



## sok0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G227*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I have a quick q-sync question. *Do you know if there is a way to check if its "on"/working?* I think Swift changes colors, but no such thing happens on Acer and I need to check if my games are using it because I get terrible screen tearing in TW3 if I put it at full screen and set unlimited FPS. The issue goes away in borderless mode, but I need to check that the new drivers in fact do work and support G-sync in windowed mode. I tried to read few last pages, but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Thanks a lot! And sorry if the question was answered before!


As far as I know, if you set the 3D settings to G-Sync for the monitor technology , enabled gsync in the nvidia control panel, it should be working. Ive heard gsync has issues with Witcher 3 when using AA.


----------



## EniGma1987

Even if you set ULMB in the monitor and enable GSync in the control panel the drivers will still enable GSync in games and switch back to ULMB on desktop. The switch is obvious because of the brightness change.


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a quick q-sync question. Do you know if there is a way to check if its "on"/working? I think Swift changes colors, but no such thing happens on Acer and I need to check if my games are using it because I get terrible screen tearing in TW3 if I put it at full screen and set unlimited FPS. The issue goes away in borderless mode, but I need to check that the new drivers in fact do work and support G-sync in windowed mode. I tried to read few last pages, but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Thanks a lot! And sorry if the question was answered before!


Simple pause your game and press the menu second to the last then press up you will see for example

144hz
Normal
Gsync mode(gsync working)

144hz
Normal
Normal mode(gsync not working)


----------



## ricindem

how do you get ulmb to stay on? i can never use it in a game just on the desktop which is useless

like i somehow got it to work once when i first got the monitor and then never again like uhhh

as far as i can tell when i start a full screen game the monitor reverts 120hz

neither gsync or ulmb are on

how do i stop that?


----------



## ricindem

every game but witcher on my computer reverts the monitor to 120 mode

man what


----------



## ricindem

OK i figured out what my problem was

some games set their own resolution/refresh rate for some reason and idk how to change it lol

maybe like a command line target idk?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricindem*
> 
> OK i figured out what my problem was
> 
> some games set their own resolution/refresh rate for some reason and idk how to change it lol
> 
> maybe like a command line target idk?


In Nvidia control panel > manage 3d settings and go to every game you play and under "prefer maximum refresh rate" put it too "highest available".


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricindem*
> 
> OK i figured out what my problem was
> 
> some games set their own resolution/refresh rate for some reason and idk how to change it lol
> 
> maybe like a command line target idk?


You might want to edit your first post so you don't post 3 in row like that ^ ^ ^. It helps to condense an already very large thread, so it's easier to read through. I don't have that issue, but it likely depends on the games you own. The Witcher 3, Watch Dogs, and Dragon Age Inq. all cap out at 144 Hz if you can get them up that high. I have two 980s and and at ultra settings I am not that close to 144 FPS in most of them. I usually favor better graphics vs higher framerate for those kinds of games anyways.


----------



## super2007

I can't decide what i should do. Mine arrived with 15+ dead pixels







No glow on edge just that it has 15+ dead pixels.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *super2007*
> 
> I can't decide what i should do. Mine arrived with 15+ dead pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No glow on edge just that it has 15+ dead pixels.


Ergh I will not be buying any acer products


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *super2007*
> 
> I can't decide what i should do. Mine arrived with 15+ dead pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No glow on edge just that it has 15+ dead pixels.


Return it, Obviously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Ergh I will not be buying any acer products


wat


----------



## super2007

ya thats what i am planning on doing. I might hold off on 144 until Asus IPS 144hz arrives around August


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> wat


You can buy it if you want, the branding is aimed at people like you.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *super2007*
> 
> ya thats what i am planning on doing. I might hold off on 144 until Asus IPS 144hz arrives around August


I don't know man, Acer has a strict "more than 15 dead pixels" return policy. Better search for at least one more, or hope some serious backlight bleed develops all of the sudden...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just kidding buddy! Return that abomination of a panel and get yourself a better one! FYI the Asus will be using the same panel though...


----------



## super2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I don't know man, Acer has a strict "more than 15 dead pixels" return policy. Better search for at least one more, or hope some serious backlight bleed develops all of the sudden...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding buddy! Return that abomination of a panel and get yourself a better one! FYI the Asus will be using the same panel though...


you sure its the same Panel?? Can someone else confirm this? If this is the case i might request RMA instead of returning it


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *super2007*
> 
> you sure its the same Panel?? Can someone else confirm this? If this is the case i might request RMA instead of returning it


If you mean the asus... yes because its the only 144hz 1440p ips (AHVA) panel in production ATM so any 1440 144hz 1440p IPS (AHVA) will be the same panel.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You can buy it if you want, the branding is aimed at people like you.


I would love to hear the explanation of "People like you"

All i said was "wat" To a blanket term of "I'm not going to buy anything acer" Because people are having some issues with a newly released monitor, That's just silly.

But by means, It's your money you're free to buy/ boycott any brand you feel like.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> I would love to hear the explanation of "People like you"
> 
> All i said was "wat" To a blanket term of "I'm not going to buy anything acer" Because people are having some issues with a newly released monitor, That's just silly.
> 
> But by means, It's your money you're free to buy/ boycott any brand you feel like.


Yeah, I didn't want to touch that one until you responded. That came off pretty condescending, but we all have been misunderstood or misinterpreted tones and sarcasm on forums before. But yeah, I was hoping that just came across worse than it really was...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *super2007*
> 
> you sure its the same Panel?? Can someone else confirm this? If this is the case i might request RMA instead of returning it


Well seeing as Asus doesn't make panels and Acer/AU Optronics does it only makes sense. Especially seeing that AU's 144 Hz IPS is the only one of its kind. That and they have both released announced identical type monitors and no one else has. The XB270HU and MG279Q both use the same panel, although they cater to different GPU brands, and they both are releasing a 34" 1440p Gsync monitor that also seemingly will use the same AU panel. So they seem to have a partnership/deal in which AU (Acer's company) is supplying them both with these panels. The Swift also used an AU panel too, just to shed some more light on it.

I would wager that we won't see another 144 Hz IPS panel from another panel manufacturer for at least 6 more months. AU beat everyone to it so that why Acer has come out so aggressively with Asus trailing behind them.


----------



## super2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, I didn't want to touch that one until you responded. That came off pretty condescending, but we all have been misunderstood or misinterpreted tones and sarcasm on forums before. But yeah, I was hoping that just came across worse than it really was...
> Well seeing as Asus doesn't make panels and Acer/AU Optronics does it only makes sense. Especially seeing that AU's 144 Hz IPS is the only one of its kind. That and they have both released announced identical type monitors and no one else has. The XB270HU and MG279Q both use the same panel, although they cater to different GPU brands, and they both are releasing a 34" 1440p Gsync monitor that also seemingly will use the same AU panel. So they seem to have a partnership/deal in which AU (Acer's company) is supplying them both with these panels. The Swift also used an AU panel too, just to shed some more light on it.
> 
> I would wager that we won't see another 144 Hz IPS panel from another panel manufacturer for at least 6 more months. AU beat everyone to it so that why Acer has come out so aggressively with Asus trailing behind them.


so no really benefit in getting/waiting on the asus ips model in august? if its the same panel i am not expecting any diffrence. Am i better off with RMA and hope for a better replacement? because the acer was $680


----------



## super2007

and Do we know if Asus would be better? or sticking to this


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *super2007*
> 
> and Do we know if Asus would be better? or sticking to this


Well lots of members assume it will because of Asus' prominence in the gaming community, but they will be basically the same inside. Kinda like with GPUs where the tech is Nvidia's but they give it to several manufacturers to resell because consumers like variety. Rebranding is nothing new in the world of computer hardware.

I just went with the Acer because I didn't want to wait 6 months or longer for this type of panel. Unfortunately time doesn't sit still for the rest of the hardware in our systems.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *super2007*
> 
> and Do we know if Asus would be better? or sticking to this


You guys might be interested in *THIS* ...









See ASUS PG279Q vid


----------



## Nicholars

Ergh if that is the same panel as the asus and acer... It looks like it has a lot of BLB and glow EVEN in that well lit showroom... I hope that is because it is at 100% brightness and that the Asus MG279Q I ordered is not like that...


----------



## Attomsk

Just curious, how many people who bought this monitor own other IPS displays? How does it look in comparison? I have only owned two IPS displays before but they both look like the photos in this thread when photographed while displaying a black background. Here is a picture of one of my IPS displays:



During normal photo editing and gaming use it looks fantastic (way better than the TN display I have next to it). IPS technology is not perfect but in my opinion it beats the heck out of TN. Also, in person this HP monitor looks much better than it does in this photo.


----------



## t1337dude

I have the Dell U2412M IPS monitor and the IPS glow is a lot more severe on it than on the XB270HU. But during normal use it has never really bothered me or stuck out to me, except perhaps in very dark scenes. My first XB270HU had very little IPS glow, and compared to my U2412M it was nearly non-existent. On my 2nd XB270HU, the IPS glow was a lot more pronounced (especially in the bottom right corner). It even slightly washes out non-dark images. But overall I'd say it was still better than my U2412M in that department.

Even though I really want another XB270HU like my first one in terms of glow, I won't get my hopes up, and will be thankful just to get one without any major noticeable flaws.


----------



## gavros777

I bought an eizo monitor from amazon. It has severe cross hatching and i just found a dead pixel. The seller in his return policy lists that i need to pay for return shipping and a restocking fee. I am a prime member with amazon but the item is not on amazon prime. Is there a way to avoid the restocking fee and paying to ship it back?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> I bought an eizo monitor from amazon. It has severe cross hatching and i just found a dead pixel. The seller in his return policy lists that i need to pay for return shipping and a restocking fee. I am a prime member with amazon but the item is not on amazon prime. Is there a way to avoid the restocking fee and paying to ship it back?


This really is not the place to post about every other monitor you buy just because at one point you bought and returned some XB270HU's.

You are out of luck unless you work it out with the 3rd party. You did not buy it from Amazon, you basically bought it from that guy. Pretty sure his policies supercede amazons. Lesson learned to not buy from 3rd party sellers I guess?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> This really is not the place to post about every other monitor you buy just because at one point you bought and returned some XB270HU's.
> 
> You are out of luck unless you work it out with the 3rd party. You did not buy it from Amazon, you basically bought it from that guy. Pretty sure his policies supercede amazons. Lesson learned to not buy from 3rd party sellers I guess?


The seller agrees to Amazon's conditions and guidelines when they sell something there, their policies mean nothing if there's an actual problem with an item. If a seller doesn't respond you can file an A-Z and Amazon will undoubtedly side with the buyer and force the seller to take a return. It's the same on eBay. Unfortunately you can't force an exchange on a big store.

My XB is shipping today and should arrive Thursday, here's hoping I get a good one.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The seller agrees to Amazon's conditions and guidelines when they sell something there, their policies mean nothing if there's an actual problem with an item. If a seller doesn't respond you can file an A-Z and Amazon will undoubtedly side with the buyer and force the seller to take a return. It's the same on eBay. Unfortunately you can't force an exchange on a big store.
> 
> My XB is shipping today and should arrive Thursday, here's hoping I get a good one.


His problem is not in getting a refund if you read his post. His post is complaining about restocking fees. Amazon's T&C's do not dictate that a 3rd party seller can't charge a restocking fee as far as I'm aware. He also stated that the item is not prime eligible, which negates any prime membership benefits through Amazon in the first place.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> This really is not the place to post about every other monitor you buy just because at one point you bought and returned some XB270HU's.
> 
> You are out of luck unless you work it out with the 3rd party. You did not buy it from Amazon, you basically bought it from that guy. Pretty sure his policies supercede amazons. Lesson learned to not buy from 3rd party sellers I guess?


The question is mostly about amazon's return policy when you buy from a 3rd party seller and can affect even those who buy an acer xb from a 3rd party seller from amazon. They will find the information very helpful too.

And by the way this is not the place to be rude either.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The seller agrees to Amazon's conditions and guidelines when they sell something there, their policies mean nothing if there's an actual problem with an item. If a seller doesn't respond you can file an A-Z and Amazon will undoubtedly side with the buyer and force the seller to take a return. It's the same on eBay. Unfortunately you can't force an exchange on a big store.
> 
> My XB is shipping today and should arrive Thursday, here's hoping I get a good one.


Thanks a lot for the informative reply!


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the informative reply!


His reply was not informative at all given your question. Read Amazon's policy. They will assist you in the event that the seller is not complying with a return, but in no manner, shape, or form can they control or authorize a 3rd party seller to forfeit their restocking fee policy.

There is also a very clear cut and dry statement by amazon regarding their prime membership benefits and that they only apply to 3rd party resellers if an item is marked as prime eligible, which you clearly stated it wasn't.

I really am not sure what you are asking for here, as everything is clearly detailed and defined in Amazon's return policy and prime membership policy.

I will quote them directly for you:
Quote:


> The steps to place an order with a third-party seller are the same as placing any other order on Amazon.com. Payment for your order may be processed immediately, instead of when the order is shipped. Amazon will disburse your funds to the third-party seller but never pass along your payment information.
> 
> If the third-party seller's items aren't fulfilled by Amazon, then your order will be fulfilled directly by the seller who will *also handle all of their customer service, unless the seller's listing is eligible for Amazon Prime*. Because Amazon.com isn't directly involved in the completion of sales arranged with third-party sellers, you'll need to contact the third-party seller directly for the following issues:
> 
> To check on your order or shipment status.
> To schedule or reschedule services.
> To cancel an order and receive a refund.
> *To return an order.*
> 
> If a dispute arises between you and a third-party seller, and you can't reach an agreement with them, the Amazon.com A-to-z Guarantee is available to you. For more information, go to A-to-z Guarantee Protection.


----------



## EniGma1987

Restocking Fees should not apply when an item is RMA'd for replacement or refund due to manufacture defect, only when returned to be resold. The purpose is to reimburse the seller from the financial hit of having to sell the product as open box afterward, but if the monitor is broken it isnt going to be resold and is sent back to the manufacturer for replacement or repair.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Restocking Fees should not apply when an item is RMA'd for replacement or refund due to manufacture defect, only when returned to be resold. The purpose is to reimburse the seller from the financial hit of having to sell the product as open box afterward, but if the monitor is broken it isnt going to be resold and is sent back to the manufacturer for replacement or repair.


I thought the same thing but wasn't sure about it. Thank you so much for clarifying it. I will let you guys know how it goes in my case.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> His reply was not informative at all given your question. Read Amazon's policy. They will assist you in the event that the seller is not complying with a return, but in no manner, shape, or form can they control or authorize a 3rd party seller to forfeit their restocking fee policy.
> 
> There is also a very clear cut and dry statement by amazon regarding their prime membership benefits and that they only apply to 3rd party resellers if an item is marked as prime eligible, which you clearly stated it wasn't.
> 
> I really am not sure what you are asking for here, as everything is clearly detailed and defined in Amazon's return policy and prime membership policy.
> 
> I will quote them directly for you:


I was providing broad information on how they handle seller 'policies' and mentioned the A-Z claim in the case that they aren't accommodating about waiving a restocking fee or return shipping. Amazon might cover the fee themselves if they want to keep a large store but there's nothing stopping them from telling them to do it or be banned from selling there.

Here are the A-Z specifics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"You can file a claim when all of the following applies:

You have contacted the third-party seller through Your Account.
You have waited two business days for a response.
Your request meets one of our A-to-z Guarantee conditions below.

The third-party seller failed to deliver the item by 3 days past the maximum estimated delivery date or 30 days from the order date, whichever is sooner.
*The item you received was damaged, defective, or materially different from the item represented on the product detail page.*
The third-party seller agreed that they'd refund you, and they either haven't refunded you at all or the refund is in the wrong amount.

Note: If you refuse the package and the return does not have tracking information, your claim may not be covered.

You need to return an item that was shipped from a location outside of the United States and the third-party seller provided neither a return address in the United States nor free return shipping to an international address.
*You were not satisfied with the quality of the eligible services performed by the third-party seller."*



I can agree that this isn't the thread to be asking about it.

Edit: Grammar fix.


----------



## gavros777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I was providing broad information on how they handle seller 'policies' and mentioned the A-Z claim in the case that they aren't accommodating about waiving a restocking fee or return shipping. Amazon might cover the fee themselves if they want to keep a large store but there's nothing stopping them from telling them to do it or be banned from selling there.
> 
> Here are the A-Z specifics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "You can file a claim when all of the following applies:
> 
> You have contacted the third-party seller through Your Account.
> You have waited two business days for a response.
> Your request meets one of our A-to-z Guarantee conditions below.
> 
> The third-party seller failed to deliver the item by 3 days past the maximum estimated delivery date or 30 days from the order date, whichever is sooner.
> *The item you received was damaged, defective, or materially different from the item represented on the product detail page.*
> The third-party seller agreed that they'd refund you, and they either haven't refunded you at all or the refund is in the wrong amount.
> 
> Note: If you refuse the package and the return does not have tracking information, your claim may not be covered.
> 
> You need to return an item that was shipped from a location outside of the United States and the third-party seller provided neither a return address in the United States nor free return shipping to an international address.
> *You were not satisfied with the quality of the eligible services performed by the third-party seller."*
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree that this isn't the thread to be asking about it.
> 
> Edit: Grammar fix.


Thank you so much for the thankful replies.
But i kinda feel sad i'm not welcomed here because instead of returning an acer xb i return a different monitor while my question is about the return process which can affect also acer xb owners.


----------



## Shardnax

Have many people been having issues with the DP cable provided with this? This thread has me wondering if I'm going to need to buy one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavros777*
> 
> Thank you so much for the thankful replies.
> But i kinda feel sad i'm not welcomed here because instead of returning an acer xb i return a different monitor while my question is about the return process which can affect also acer xb owners.


I wasn't trying to imply that you don't belong in the thread; only that your question would've been better suited for another thread as it's not directly related to the topic.


----------



## Exolaris

Second panel came in. Significantly less backlight bleed than my first, no dead pixels. One small dust/dirt speck though. Unsure if i'll stay with this or my other panel with heavier bleed. The speck is unnoticeable on all but a white screen, the bleed unnoticeable on all but a black screen. Have to choose the lesser of two evils I suppose.


----------



## gavros777

Update about my situation. The third party seller on amazon just provided me a prepaid shipping label and also informed me they're going to refund me as soon they receive the monitor.

So pretty much if the item is defective, restocking fees and paying to ship it back doesn't apply.

I hope some of you guys find this information useful.


----------



## Shardnax

Mine got here as I was on my way out, I'll be testing it whenever I get home. I really hope I got a good one







.


----------



## vladz

^

Finger cross but that monitor is awesome jaw dropping specs(so far)


----------



## sakete

Mine just got shipped out by Amazon, should receive it Monday.


----------



## Shardnax

Everything seems to be in order but, I've never had an IPS before so I have no idea on the difference between glow and bleed. It looked like there were a few dead or stuck pixels on all white but I didn't see any clusters. ULMB is available at 120hz for whatever reason.

Image dump, EXIF data intact.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Everything seems to be in order but, I've never had an IPS before so I have no idea on the difference between glow and bleed. It looked like there were a few dead or stuck pixels on all white but I didn't see any clusters. ULMB is available at 120hz for whatever reason.
> 
> Image dump, EXIF data intact.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Basically, glow will increase/decrease depending on the viewing angle. Backlight bleed will remain constant no matter the viewing angle.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Everything seems to be in order but, I've never had an IPS before so I have no idea on the difference between glow and bleed. It looked like there were a few dead or stuck pixels on all white but I didn't see any clusters. ULMB is available at 120hz for whatever reason.
> 
> Image dump, EXIF data intact.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ewww. That looks like some pretty bad bleed and backlight uniformity to me


----------



## Shardnax

Looking at it straight on with all black it seems like very minor bleed everywhere but the bottom right and right bottom which is mild I'd say. I don't find it too distracting and I'm not sure it's worth an exchange or return unless it got much worse.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Looking at it straight on with all black it seems like very minor bleed everywhere but the bottom right and right bottom which is mild I'd say. I don't find it too distracting and I'm not sure it's worth an exchange or return unless it got much worse.


If you don't find it distracting I wouldn't let other people's opinion sway you too much. Some people are more sensitive to it than others.


----------



## Shardnax

I'll give it some time and see how it progresses while I'm within my exchange/return period.

I'm having a weird issue whenever I used a scaled up resolution, the mouse gets super slow on the outer edges of the scaled image. Does anyone else have problems with scaled resolutions? I've only tried with G-sync on so far, I'll test off, V-sync on/off, and ULMB on/off later today.


----------



## EniGma1987

So here are some sample pictures I took showing IPS glow and what it is, since most people seem to think backlight bleed is IPS glow. These are all taken from a plain black image being displays

straight on, very slight glow in the top and bottom corners on the right:


extreme off axis to the left and slightly above the panel. Showing extreme white glow. This is the same 100% black image being displayed as all pictures:


less off axis to the left, same height. See how the glow follows your angle of view:


straight on, but off axis height wise. See how the glow is now split, with the white glow staying on the right side of view and a more blueish glow on the left. Again, straight on but just too high:


small off axis to the right this time, the blue glow has grown more. Just barely a hint of the white glow from the right side:


And back to proper viewing height and mostly straight viewing but a little bit off to the left side:


Of course in normal viewing of content it mostly looks fine and the glow issue is hidden a lot, but it is still present:


----------



## Shardnax

So the cloudy brightness in the bottom right of my monitor is just glow? It seems to intensify after the monitor has been on for a few hours.


----------



## ssiperko

Here is my issue in the best detail I can provide.

I have a Z97 4790k at 4.9 GHz stable with 32 BG of 2400 MHz ram stable and 2 EVGA GTX980 KingPins all water cooled.

Before I got this monitor and ran 3D Mark Fire Strike in test 1 on a 1080p 60 MHz refresh monitor with vsync off I would get frame rates from 135 to 147 fps. With the XB270HU in SLI mode I can't get over 110 fps in any bench mark test or game regardless of gsync on/off, vsync on/off or the refresh rate settings becontrolled by the application or not. I have tried all driver from 344.xx to the cirrent 353.06 with no changes. I bought a new display port cable to test, no change. I've used the unsigned Acer monitor driver and the PnP driver also, no changes.

IF I run with SLI disabled I can get over 110 fps in lesser stressful bench mark tests just as I should but even when I test with those lesser stressful (Cloud Gate is over 200 fps with a single card) applications in SLI I am frame capped at 110 fps without making any change other than switching SLI on.

I have called Acer support but to this time haven't be able to hold long enough to get a answer/help.
I'm trying to find out 1st how to access the factory menu to do a reset.

Even if both gsync and vsync are enabled and the monitor is set to 144 MHz refresh rate I should get a max fps of 144 regardless of single card or SLI mode.

I have a very acceptable screen with only normal glow in the lower right corner which doesn't bother me so I'm fortunate in have that and no pixel issues!

I'm not sure if this is a monitor issue, a gsync chip issue or driver issue. I've tried searches to see if there are other cases and can't seem to find any but maybe not to many people are running this monitor (single) in SLI mode and doing these tests to realize it's even happening.

SS


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Here is my issue in the best detail I can provide.
> 
> I have a Z97 4790k at 4.9 GHz stable with 32 BG of 2400 MHz ram stable and 2 EVGA GTX980 KingPins all water cooled.
> 
> Before I got this monitor and ran 3D Mark Fire Strike in test 1 on a 1080p 60 MHz refresh monitor with vsync off I would get frame rates from 135 to 147 fps. With the XB270HU in SLI mode I can't get over 110 fps in any bench mark test or game regardless of gsync on/off, vsync on/off or the refresh rate settings becontrolled by the application or not. I have tried all driver from 344.xx to the cirrent 353.06 with no changes. I bought a new display port cable to test, no change. I've used the unsigned Acer monitor driver and the PnP driver also, no changes.
> 
> IF I run with SLI disabled I can get over 110 fps in lesser stressful bench mark tests just as I should but even when I test with those lesser stressful (Cloud Gate is over 200 fps with a single card) applications in SLI I am frame capped at 110 fps without making any change other than switching SLI on.
> 
> I have called Acer support but to this time haven't be able to hold long enough to get a answer/help.
> I'm trying to find out 1st how to access the factory menu to do a reset.
> 
> Even if both gsync and vsync are enabled and the monitor is set to 144 MHz refresh rate I should get a max fps of 144 regardless of single card or SLI mode.
> 
> I have a very acceptable screen with only normal glow in the lower right corner which doesn't bother me so I'm fortunate in have that and no pixel issues!
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a monitor issue, a gsync chip issue or driver issue. I've tried searches to see if there are other cases and can't seem to find any but maybe not to many people are running this monitor (single) in SLI mode and doing these tests to realize it's even happening.
> 
> SS


Have you tried the latest driver? There is a 353.12 Driver hotfix that resolves some Gsync issues.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> So the cloudy brightness in the bottom right of my monitor is just glow? It seems to intensify after the monitor has been on for a few hours.


Depends. Does that cloudy brightness grow more as you move your head left and shrink as you move your head right? If so, then it is IPS glow. If it stays the same then it is backlight bleed.

@ssiperko, have you tried installing Afterburner or Precision X and made sure that any frame limiting is disabled? Nvidia now has an option to turn on a frame limiter through the drivers. Either way, I am pretty sure it is an Nvidia issue and not the monitor as you can get more than 110fps outside of SLI mode, so the problem has to be with the drivers when using SLI.


----------



## ssiperko

Hum .....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Have you tried the latest driver? There is a 353.12 Driver hotfix that resolves some Gsync issues.


Hum ..... did that JUST come out like yesterday?

I'm at the office but I will check when I get home and try it if I don't have it.

SS


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Hum .....
> Hum ..... did that JUST come out like yesterday?
> 
> I'm at the office but I will check when I get home and try it if I don't have it.
> 
> SS


No, came out June 2nd.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> No, came out June 2nd.


I'm sure I have tried it then but I will verify .... I have every driver set from Nov to now saved.

Thanks though +1 rep for responding!

SS


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Depends. Does that cloudy brightness grow more as you move your head left and shrink as you move your head right? If so, then it is IPS glow. If it stays the same then it is backlight bleed.
> 
> @ssiperko, have you tried installing Afterburner or Precision X and made sure that any frame limiting is disabled? Nvidia now has an option to turn on a frame limiter through the drivers. Either way, I am pretty sure it is an Nvidia issue and not the monitor as you can get more than 110fps outside of SLI mode, so the problem has to be with the drivers when using SLI.


If I look at it straight on it looks much like your first, fifth, and sixth pictures.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Have you tried the latest driver? There is a 353.12 Driver hotfix that resolves some Gsync issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Depends. Does that cloudy brightness grow more as you move your head left and shrink as you move your head right? If so, then it is IPS glow. If it stays the same then it is backlight bleed.
> 
> @ssiperko, have you tried installing Afterburner or Precision X and made sure that any frame limiting is disabled? Nvidia now has an option to turn on a frame limiter through the drivers. Either way, I am pretty sure it is an Nvidia issue and not the monitor as you can get more than 110fps outside of SLI mode, so the problem has to be with the drivers when using SLI.


I just ran SLI in 1080 mode (vrs 1440) and was NOT frame capped in SLI with gsync enabled - windowed (which is how Fire Strike ran) full screen mode in the NVidia control panel.

Just to be clear I had my monitor set to 1920x1080 in Windows 7 Pro 64 bit running the 353.12 drivers. IF I run 2560x1440 with the EXACT settings I am frame locked at 110 fps. My test 1 average fps was 121.46 at std clocks where at 2560x1440 at ANY clock the average fps would 110.xx.

As I had suspected and informed a Acer level 2 tech earlier it may be a 1440 setting issue and now I tested it to verify I am correct as when I set my resolution 1920x1080 I get a normal run for my system spec which was a 19685 with an average of 135.26 fps in test 1.

I hope all the work I AM DOING is beneficial here.









SS


----------



## I--S

I have just done a test with my SLI 770s.

I am NOT frame-capped at 110fps in 2560x1440.

I ran heaven 4.0 in 2560x1440 and lowered some of the settings (AA 2x, quality medium, tessellation low) in order to make it possible for my cards to push the frame rate higher, and quickly got frame-rates into the 130s.

I hope I haven't misunderstood your issue?


----------



## Velsu

I just got my monitor. Im moving from 24" IPS Dell with 8 MS input lag and i must say i was blown off by the performance of this monitor. I felt like i discovered gaming once again. It's a Satuday and i couldnt wait to wake up and start playing on this beast, it is indeed a game changer.

Only downside is that IPS glow/backlight bleed (i cant recognize which is which) thats ruining my experience in dark games and whne i play in dark room during the night. My screen has no dead pixels and its perfect in that matter, but the bottom right corner during the night is just ugly, ruins my immersion in some games.

I bought the monitor personally in a local shop (they only had 2 units) and i did not think to test it in dark room so i thought its perfect. The other one had 2 dead pixels on top and left corners so i choose this one.

Now im debating if i should return it, the only problem is that in my country we got REALLY limited supply of these, so its either get money back and go back to my old monitor, or drive around the country to search for another monitor that could be worse than this one. And yes, stock is so low, that we cant order it online at the moment and shops do not even list them on their websites, so its a treasue hunt for these monitors.
I could order from amazon germany or uk shop, but then with each return i need to pay shipping costs which are about 50$ each and i believe i would fast go bankrupt if too many of them are in such condition.

I need to consider what to do, because the performance during the day and brighter games is just A-M-A-Z-I-N-G, but playing dark titles during the night might be troublesome.


----------



## I--S

What are your settings? The default "standard" mode is terribly bright, and on mine measures 978:1 contrast ratio. At just over 300cd/m2, that gives a black level at 0.31 cd/m2.

My calibrated display at 100cd/m2 has contrast at 1100:1, for a black level of 0.09cd/m2 - i don't find it bothersome in games at all, but certainly would if trying to run in the default mode.

Try following some of the settings and calibration files posted by tftcentral, or by myself earlier in this or the other thread on this monitor.


----------



## Velsu

Only thing that i tried was to lower brightness to 30 and i left it at it. But i will try to play with calibration, never did it in my life so i hope its not hard. Thanks for suggestion









Edit: Does calibration ends on setting the user profile, RGB to 50,45,46, brightness to 24 and temp to user or there is something more You can do?


----------



## I--S

Install the .icc profile into windows


----------



## Nicholars

What is 144hz with normal Vsync like? eg. if the monitor is set at 144hz but the Vsync is at 72fps? Does this look better / worse than a normal 60hz monitor Vsync at 60fps?


----------



## Shardnax

Acer support refuses to give me the button combination to access the service menu, twenty minutes of my life down the tube.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> I have just done a test with my SLI 770s.
> 
> I am NOT frame-capped at 110fps in 2560x1440.
> 
> I ran heaven 4.0 in 2560x1440 and lowered some of the settings (AA 2x, quality medium, tessellation low) in order to make it possible for my cards to push the frame rate higher, and quickly got frame-rates into the 130s.
> 
> I hope I haven't misunderstood your issue?


Sounds like you nailed it.
I haven't run Heaven yet but in FS and Cloud Gate I'm capped. When my monitor is set to 2560x1440.

SS

written in crayon


----------



## Hawawaa

Well I'll be ordering my first monitor on amazon so wish me luck (2nd one will be ordered next weekend). (fingers crossed)


----------



## Judah R

Hi, just wanted to post about the Acer XB270HU I got tuesday from newegg.

Very happy with the monitor, no dead pixels / dust that I saw a lot of people complain about.

Small amount of blacklight bleed, bottom right corner, but its barely noticeable, I have brightness set to 50

Gsync works soooo much better then my old Asus Rog Swift...... which would "flicker" at loading screens and sometimes in game to the point I turned it off... the Acer never flickers even on load screens and is very smooth in games.

IPS panel really has excellent color.

Overall very happy with purchase, manufacture date is May.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judah R*
> 
> Hi, just wanted to post about the Acer XB270HU I got tuesday from newegg.
> 
> Very happy with the monitor, no dead pixels / dust that I saw a lot of people complain about.
> 
> Small amount of blacklight bleed, bottom right corner, but its barely noticeable, I have brightness set to 50
> 
> Gsync works soooo much better then my old Asus Rog Swift...... which would "flicker" at loading screens and sometimes in game to the point I turned it off... the Acer never flickers even on load screens and is very smooth in games.
> 
> IPS panel really has excellent color.
> 
> Overall very happy with purchase, manufacture date is May.


Awesome, I hope I get one from that batch!!! Good to hear from people who have positive experience and not just the bad ones.


----------



## Velsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I--S*
> 
> What are your settings? The default "standard" mode is terribly bright, and on mine measures 978:1 contrast ratio. At just over 300cd/m2, that gives a black level at 0.31 cd/m2.
> 
> My calibrated display at 100cd/m2 has contrast at 1100:1, for a black level of 0.09cd/m2 - i don't find it bothersome in games at all, but certainly would if trying to run in the default mode.
> 
> Try following some of the settings and calibration files posted by tftcentral, or by myself earlier in this or the other thread on this monitor.


So i changed display settings on monitor and installed the icc profile and i must say the screen looks amazing now, its very crisp and colors are beautiful. That glow/bleed on bottom right corner got slightly lower, to the point that im considering keeping that monitor with me, because this is a common stuff for this type of monitor and it would prolly be hard to find anything better than that.

During the day its not visible at all anymore, during the night its a bit annoying yellowish cloud, but as i said, after calibrating its only visible in dark games and i can live with that because the performance of this screen is out of this planet.

Thank You for Your help.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judah R*
> 
> Hi, just wanted to post about the Acer XB270HU I got tuesday from newegg.
> 
> Very happy with the monitor, no dead pixels / dust that I saw a lot of people complain about.
> 
> Small amount of blacklight bleed, bottom right corner, but its barely noticeable, I have brightness set to 50
> 
> Gsync works soooo much better then my old Asus Rog Swift...... which would "flicker" at loading screens and sometimes in game to the point I turned it off... the Acer never flickers even on load screens and is very smooth in games.
> 
> IPS panel really has excellent color.
> 
> Overall very happy with purchase, manufacture date is May.


You may have a defective ROG Swift. I own one and have never had any flickering issues that you described.

Congrats on your new Acer Predator. I love mine and won the monitor lottery as well. Couldn't be happier...that is until the Acer XR341CKA is released in September


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> You may have a defective ROG Swift. I own one and have never had any flickering issues that you described.
> 
> Congrats on your new Acer Predator. I love mine and won the monitor lottery as well. Couldn't be happier...that is until the Acer XR341CKA is released in September


From what I read that was an issue with the g-sync module when FPS drop to 0. It should be completely fixed now however. Not sure if the fix was driver side, module side or both though.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> From what I read that was an issue with the g-sync module when FPS drop to 0. It should be completely fixed now however. Not sure if the fix was driver side, module side or both though.


Recent patch of 353 driver has addressed this issue... at least the majority of the users has stated so


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Recent patch of 353 driver has addressed this issue... at least the majority of the users has stated so


Ah, thanks for the update. So it was a driver issue.


----------



## sakete

So, received my XB270HU today. Uniformity seems good, haven't been able to test back light bleed yet since it's still bright out. Had what appeared to be hair behind the screen, but was able to flick that away. Only have one dead pixel in the bottom right corner, so not super noticeable but I notice it now since I discovered it. All in all, given the reputation of this screen, I seem to have a fairly good one









Not sure if it's actually a dead pixel or a stuck pixel. It's just black basically. Doesn't become a different color depending on the background, so it might just be a dead pixel. Will now test it in a game real quick to see what all this Gsync fuss is all about


----------



## Judah R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> You may have a defective ROG Swift. I own one and have never had any flickering issues that you described.
> 
> Congrats on your new Acer Predator. I love mine and won the monitor lottery as well. Couldn't be happier...that is until the Acer XR341CKA is released in September


Actually I did send in my Rog Swift for RMA warranty service on saturday, after about 9 months of owning it the right side would have terrible horizontal lines distortions , specially when it was set to 120hz or 144hz mode. It might have be crapping out for a few months prior. That was part of my reason to try the Acer, I'm assuming I will get a refurbished rog swift monitor back in a couple weeks, and I plan to sell that one, <3 the Acer <3 .


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So, received my XB270HU today. Uniformity seems good, haven't been able to test back light bleed yet since it's still bright out. Had what appeared to be hair behind the screen, but was able to flick that away. Only have one dead pixel in the bottom right corner, so not super noticeable but I notice it now since I discovered it. All in all, given the reputation of this screen, I seem to have a fairly good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's actually a dead pixel or a stuck pixel. It's just black basically. Doesn't become a different color depending on the background, so it might just be a dead pixel. Will now test it in a game real quick to see what all this Gsync fuss is all about


So I think the Gsync is a great feature, definitely eliminates all the tearing. Also like the faster response time. Still not sure if it's worth the extra money over the Dell U2715H though.

Also, this Acer has one dead pixel and has some backlight bleed in the bottom right corner. The Dell is more or less perfect (minor bleeding upper left corner). It does seem that the ips glow effect is less pronounced on the Acer vs the Dell, and contrast also appears to be higher vs the Dell. I tested uniformity with a calibration device, and it's not great but adequate for my purposes. In this price class good uniformity will be very hard to find.

Have a few more days to make up my mind until the return window for the Dell closes.


----------



## Hawawaa

My monitor was on back order on Amazon until beginning of July but the next morning after I ordered I got an email stating I'll have it Friday. Well thats quicker than expected.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Looks like members have generally been having better luck as of late with their monitors. Hopefully Acer has ironed out the wrinkles in their manufacturing process.

I have been thoroughly enjoying my first Witcher 3 playthrough on this monitor.


----------



## Exolaris

Just received panel #3, a May 2015 mfg. date. Still backlight bleed issues with the bottom right portion of the panel it seems. No dust/dead pixels. Frankly I'm not sure how many more times Newegg will be willing to let me RMA these.


----------



## dyst0pia

I guess I'm running into pretty bad luck then, with all the reports of May 2015 panels looking good. Dust and dead pixels on my first, and a dead pixel on this second. I'm not sure whether to gamble on another RMA or just accept the 1 dead pixel. Opinions?


----------



## thrgk

does swift have quality control issues? I was going to go acer but I do not want to go through 5 panels before I get a good one


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyst0pia*
> 
> I guess I'm running into pretty bad luck then, with all the reports of May 2015 panels looking good. Dust and dead pixels on my first, and a dead pixel on this second. I'm not sure whether to gamble on another RMA or just accept the 1 dead pixel. Opinions?


I'd keep the dead pixel. If that's your only issue, you are fortunate.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Just received panel #3, a May 2015 mfg. date. Still backlight bleed issues with the bottom right portion of the panel it seems. No dust/dead pixels. Frankly I'm not sure how many more times Newegg will be willing to let me RMA these.


Yeah, sucks man. I'm contemplating returning mine right before 30-day return window and playing it out until the Asus PG279Q is released. Don't really like the glossy bezel and my SO hates it. Also have 1 dead pixel and for this price I want it to be perfect.


----------



## Attomsk

Got mine in the mail today from B&H Photo Video (Free 1 day shipping!).

Have to say I am really impressed by this monitor. No dead/hot pixels from what I can see. Yes, the bottom right corner is slightly lighter when displaying a black screen. I pretty much only notice it when the computer is booting up and then never see it again. Its not noticeable during dark scenes in games.

Here's a pic of it on my desk next to my old monitors haha


----------



## Hawawaa

I'll post this here too- I just got mine, pixel perfect and no light bleed (thank god). Need to calibrate it with my spyder4... pictures later.







(also may model if you were wondering)


----------



## thrgk

has anyone seen the acer refurbs?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Acer-XB-27-WQHD-2560-x-1440-16-9-LED-Widescreen-Monitor-XB270HU-bprz-/251952910449

$700, think they come scratch free? its direct from acer and cant see a contact option on ebay to ask


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Got mine in the mail today from B&H Photo Video (Free 1 day shipping!).
> 
> Have to say I am really impressed by this monitor. No dead/hot pixels from what I can see. Yes, the bottom right corner is slightly lighter when displaying a black screen. I pretty much only notice it when the computer is booting up and then never see it again. Its not noticeable during dark scenes in games.
> 
> Here's a pic of it on my desk next to my old monitors haha


What size are those monitors flanking it?


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> What size are those monitors flanking it?


My old ones on the sides are 22 inches.


----------



## fjaeger

I've gotten 3 bad monitors in a row, this is ridiculous. It's not Amazon's fault, either, so I feel bad for making them pay all these shipping fees. Get it together, Acer.


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all I am selling mine as I am going to be running one Fury X...haven't decided on what display.
0 Dead Pixels, No dirt, hair or smudging. I find the IPS glow to be perfectly acceptable with brightness at around 20ish and the screen is still plenty bright down to even 0. No strange color uniformity, never had the banding or dropped G Sync issue or any odd problems. Literally a cherry sample but I just don't see myself enjoying it without G Sync as much....and there are so many of you trying to get a good panel. I will list on the marketplace when I get a chance to get some pictures up...my s4 camera is terrible.

Selling in US48 only sorry guys...originally was trying local but I live in an area were very few people buy hardware like this. We have no Fry's or Microcenter and our Best Buy carries only low end stuff.
I also never bothered to register it yet for warranty and still have the invoice(came from Acer directly). I am sure whoever ends up with it can register it for warranty.


----------



## LordVarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> I've gotten 3 bad monitors in a row, this is ridiculous. It's not Amazon's fault, either, so I feel bad for making them pay all these shipping fees. Get it together, Acer.


I got a good one on the 8th try. Good luck!


----------



## thrgk

What are the problems people have been having? Just Dead pixels or/and back light issues?

Are the newer batches from newegg better ?


----------



## Falkentyne

I still wish I knew how to get into the service menu so I can change the overdrive settings from 1-100, for perfect fine tuning.

I would love to try the monitor with ULMB and a 980 Ti if I could access the low level overdrive settings. Having 100 values to choose from could let you control the ghosting and fine tune it to whatever color transition you want. It was this fine tuning (in the Asus VG248QE) that would allow to remove (95%) of all of the overdrive artifacts in Lightboost mode, and even though the service menu was a no-brainer to enter (Power on holding down the menu button, that's all!), no one at the time even knew that you could adjust overdrive in lightboost (Tracefree in the OSD was greyed out). I only found out one day when I was massively bored, after experimenting, long after I had retired my two VG248's for an XL2720Z.

Just off, low and high (or whatever the three presets are) are simply not enough. Until someone finds out the entry code, this is unfortunately a no-buy.


----------



## Exolaris

Anyone had any framerate issues since getting this monitor? I can't think of anything in my build that has changed except this monitor. Occasionally, my framerate in games will randomly hard lock at 20 fps and nothing but a reboot will fix it. Occasionally disconnecting and reconnecting the displayport cable takes care of it as well. This has happened both with a 970 SLI setup and a 780 setup. It's definitely monitor specific, if I unplug the displayport, all my windows will pop up on my other monitor running at 60 fps. Plug it back in, windows swap back over to my Acer at 20 fps.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Anyone had any framerate issues since getting this monitor? I can't think of anything in my build that has changed except this monitor. Occasionally, my framerate in games will randomly hard lock at 20 fps and nothing but a reboot will fix it. Occasionally disconnecting and reconnecting the displayport cable takes care of it as well. This has happened both with a 970 SLI setup and a 780 setup. It's definitely monitor specific, if I unplug the displayport, all my windows will pop up on my other monitor running at 60 fps. Plug it back in, windows swap back over to my Acer at 20 fps.


No such problems here. Have you tried the latest driver?


----------



## Nicholars

Does anyone at all have a panel without red and silver glow? Or with no backlight bleed?

Just wondering if it is actually possible to get these monitors with no BLB and low amounts of the red glow. Some angles the glow is silver and some it is red. other than that these are nice screens... the contrast and color is very nice for IPS. But the red glow and BLB ergh.... mainly red glow in bottom right and BLB in top left...

is it possible to get these panels without a red glow in the bottom right (on dark images with not much light in room at night it is very obvious on this one)


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Does anyone at all have a panel without red and silver glow? Or with no backlight bleed?
> 
> Just wondering if it is actually possible to get these monitors with no BLB and low amounts of the red glow. Some angles the glow is silver and some it is red. other than that these are nice screens... the contrast and color is very nice for IPS. But the red glow and BLB ergh.... mainly red glow in bottom right and BLB in top left...
> 
> is it possible to get these panels without a red glow in the bottom right (on dark images with not much light in room at night it is very obvious on this one)


The glow you're describing is characteristic of AHVA/IPS/PLS panels. It's unavoidable. The red glow in the bottom right, however, is back light bleeding and that can be avoided. For that you can try exchanging it for another panel. Or if you want to get creative, you can try disassembling the screen (NOT RECOMMENDED, WILL VOID WARRANTY!!!) and try to fix it yourself. Search people that bought the cheap Korean displays who have tried fixing their back light bleeding issues, that will give you some clues as to what might be causing it.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> The glow you're describing is characteristic of AHVA/IPS/PLS panels. It's unavoidable. The red glow in the bottom right, however, is back light bleeding and that can be avoided. For that you can try exchanging it for another panel. Or if you want to get creative, you can try disassembling the screen (NOT RECOMMENDED, WILL VOID WARRANTY!!!) and try to fix it yourself. Search people that bought the cheap Korean displays who have tried fixing their back light bleeding issues, that will give you some clues as to what might be causing it.


Thanks... I have read a few times about the bottom right red glow... can anyone with this panel tell me if they do NOT have any / hardly any red glow in the bottom right? It is really pretty bad on this panel... ruins an otherwise very nice monitor on dark scenes.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Mine now has almost zero backlight bleed, but it took a few months to slowly dissipate. I still have slight glow, but it doesn't bother me because it's invisible as long as it is viewed from where I sit at my desk (and only on very dark backgrounds). Also my previous Benq BL2710PT had more severe glow, so this is a step up from that. Every panel will be different though and you might have to go through a handful to find one that suits you...

IMO glow (depending on the amount) is a small price to pay for this type of monitor that does basically everything well. It is really it's only weakness, but it is to be expected with these types of panels. It is either glow with IPS types or poor viewing angles and color with TN. The backlight bleed should diminish over time, it definitely did with mine.


----------



## vladz

^^

But still ips all the way  i dont want back to TN panel anymore....


----------



## Nicholars

I will accept a small amount of BLB and some IPS glow is expected... But the panel I have the bottom right glow is excessive... it takes up approx 1/4 of the screen at night and is MUCH worse than the 4 other corners... If it did not have the bottom right red bleed (even visible in daylight on black backgrounds and very obvious in the dark) I would probably keep this panel... But the bottom right red colored bleed pretty much ruins dark scenes... I just want to know that if I return for a replacement instead of refund that it is actually possible to get a panel without a large amount of red bleed / glow in the bottom right.


----------



## sakete

It should be possible to get a good panel. A lot of people have gotten a good panel or one with minor issues. Mine doesn't have severe issues, just one dead pixel so I'll be swapping it out in a month or so.


----------



## s1rrah

Mine came in from Amazon today and preliminary check shows it to be mostly flawless; tiny _tiny_ bit of backlight bleed at top edge but so minor as to be all but unnoticeable. No dead pixels or smudges or any of the other problems folk have run in to.

I already know I vastly prefer the IPS panel to the ROG Swift I've been using for the past few days and as much as I like the SWIFT's build quality, it will be going back to Amazon.

BTW:

Is there any way to tell that G-sync is on/working? That's one nice thing about the SWIFT as well ... it has that indicator light at the bottom which really helps troubleshooting potential problems.

Otherwise, I'm so stoked I don't have to do the lottery thing ...


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> BTW:
> 
> Is there any way to tell that G-sync is on/working? That's one nice thing about the SWIFT as well ... it has that indicator light at the bottom which really helps troubleshooting potential problems.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm so stoked I don't have to do the lottery thing ...


The first button left of the blue light. Click it twice. then press the button next to it once. it will take you to the info screen. If G-Sync is on it will say NVIDIA G-Sync. If it's not on. it will say NORMAL or ULMB


----------



## vladz

Is it ok that the gsync is working on a desktop?


----------



## s1rrah

Once set up at home, I found there is indeed some visible backlight bleed on my unit.

For some reason, my cel phone really overcompensates for the low lighting in my room and therefore this photo looks 10x worse in the photo than it does with the naked eye. In fact, it's sort of difficult to see the bleed in the Acer at all unless I specifically go looking for it; even the Samsung S27850D right next too it, also appears to have minor bleed but I honestly can't see that monitors bleed at all when just using the monitor.

....



...

As mentioned, it's not that bad at all in just normal usage ...

Not sure if I'm going to gamble on the exchange process or just keep it as I could easily live this one.

Anyway, though this might be useful to you all ...


----------



## Stars

Hey guys,

reporting back after a couple of months owning this monitor.

I havend noticed any inversed pixel effect so far- not 1 time. Also no unintended flickering.

Did anyone have the 2 mentioned things ever? Cause so far it looks like this monitor is completely free of the inversed pixels and flickering.

While I prefer the Asus build quality of the ROG over the Acer and the fact that you get a HDMI port, I was thinking about selling the Acer and getting the new PG279Q ROG.

However, knowing that the VG248Q as well as the PG278Q had the inversed pixels, Im not really sure the new one is free of inversed pixels and flickering.

Also the antiglare coating on the Acer is right about perfect. It doesnt glare too much and its also not too aggressive.

Doesnt the Freesync Asus 27" with the same panel as the Acer have this aggressive Antiglare Coating again, which they also used on the PG278Q? Which would probably mean that the new ROG will have the same coating- which I didnt like at all.

So IMO, there are too many question marks with the new PG279Q, whether it will have inversed pixels, flickering and what type of antiglare coating. And everyone who got an ACER can be happy with the monitor in my book, given it has a close to perfect antiglare coating and none of the inversed pixels or flickering bs.


----------



## -terabyte-

Pixel inversion is a problem with TN panels only as far as I know. Since this is an IPS-type panel it doesn't apply.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Pixel inversion is a problem with TN panels only as far as I know. Since this is an IPS-type panel it doesn't apply.


I can deny that statement- my old Sony 46W4000 TV, which is a S-PVA has pixel inversion.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> reporting back after a couple of months owning this monitor.
> 
> I havend noticed any inversed pixel effect so far- not 1 time. Also no unintended flickering.
> 
> Did anyone have the 2 mentioned things ever? Cause so far it looks like this monitor is completely free of the inversed pixels and flickering.
> 
> While I prefer the Asus build quality of the ROG over the Acer and the fact that you get a HDMI port, I was thinking about selling the Acer and getting the new PG279Q ROG.
> 
> However, knowing that the VG248Q as well as the PG278Q had the inversed pixels, Im not really sure the new one is free of inversed pixels and flickering.
> 
> Also the antiglare coating on the Acer is right about perfect. It doesnt glare too much and its also not too aggressive.
> 
> Doesnt the Freesync Asus 27" with the same panel as the Acer have this aggressive Antiglare Coating again, which they also used on the PG278Q? Which would probably mean that the new ROG will have the same coating- which I didnt like at all.
> 
> So IMO, there are too many question marks with the new PG279Q, whether it will have inversed pixels, flickering and what type of antiglare coating. And everyone who got an ACER can be happy with the monitor in my book, given it has a close to perfect antiglare coating and none of the inversed pixels or flickering bs.


No, the Freesync Asus (the MG279Q) has a fairly mild coating compared to the PG278Q. It's more comparable to the Acer. See the TFT Central review.


----------



## I--S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Did anyone have the 2 mentioned things ever? Cause so far it looks like this monitor is completely free of the inversed pixels and flickering.
> .


I have pixel inversion under specific circumstances. The only time I've seen it (and not bothered by it) is when dragging a window in windows 7 with the graphics in Windows Classic mode - it doesn't occur in Aero.

However, it can be provoked by using the pixel inversion tests on lagom.nl. Patterns 1, 2a and 2b invoke mild inversion, 3, 4a and 4b provoke significant inversion artefacts:



Patterns 5-7b do not invoke any artefacts.

The chances are that if you don't use windows basic mode that you'll never encounter this effect in practice. I have never seen it occur otherwise.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> I can deny that statement- my old Sony 46W4000 TV, which is a S-PVA has pixel inversion.


I stand corrected then, ignore me


----------



## thrgk

how do i test for dead pixels? just hooked mine up,, do I just do full screen of red green and blue and if there is no out of place ones im fine?


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how do i test for dead pixels? just hooked mine up,, do I just do full screen of red green and blue and if there is no out of place ones im fine?


http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php

Just look on all the different colored backgrounds at full screen and visually examine.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> No, the Freesync Asus (the MG279Q) has a fairly mild coating compared to the PG278Q. It's more comparable to the Acer. See the TFT Central review.


As far as I've read (TFTCentral) ... the new Asus is using the very same LG panel that the Acer uses ...

On another note, did more careful inspection of the new Acer today, with power off and there are those damn smudges under the panel surface.

Lordy I can't believe how bad Acer did on the QC for this thing.


----------



## jagsta21

just got mine today no dirt or dead pixels acceptable black light bleed this thing is huge! dwarfs my 23" 1080


----------



## s1rrah

Apparently Amazon Prime has pulled it from availability due to the mass of user returns/exchanges. This is the message they have up on the XB270HU page:

"_*Item Under Review*
While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)

We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible._"

...

Wow.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Apparently Amazon Prime has pulled it from availability due to the mass of user returns/exchanges. This is the message they have up on the XB270HU page:
> 
> "_*Item Under Review*
> While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)
> 
> We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible._"
> 
> ...
> 
> Wow.


i hope the new asus ips wont have the same problems


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> As far as I've read (TFTCentral) ... the new Asus is using the very same LG panel that the Acer uses ...


It is actually an AU Optronics AHVA panel, currently the only one of it's kind (144 Hz IPS variant). The new Asus Swift PG279Q will undoubtedly use the same panel too, since nobody else has released anything similar yet. Interestingly Acer is AU Optronics parent company, so that explains why Acer has come out guns blazing into the gaming monitor market.

I am just glad that Acer/AU at least had the guts to research, design, and manufacturer this type of panel before anyone else, regardless of the initial reports of poor quality control. It is actually important that this type of panel has some success because other manufacturers will undoubtedly follow suit. But right now this panel and the 34" variant are the only game in town...


----------



## Falkentyne

The problem is, AU does not ASSEMBLE The panel.
Acer does.

The dust behind the panel is from dust getting behind the anti-glare coating somehow or from defective coating sheets used.
AU doesn't put coating on the panels. The manufacturers do.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I want to be corrected.


----------



## thrgk

why when i alt tab out of game it takes forever, is this due to gsync?


----------



## s1rrah

I was just checking to see if Amazon Prime was offering new stock and came across this mes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> It is actually an AU Optronics AHVA panel, currently the only one of it's kind (144 Hz IPS variant). The new Asus Swift PG279Q will undoubtedly use the same panel too, since nobody else has released anything similar yet. Interestingly Acer is AU Optronics parent company, so that explains why Acer has come out guns blazing into the gaming monitor market.
> 
> I am just glad that Acer/AU at least had the guts to research, design, and manufacturer this type of panel before anyone else, regardless of the initial reports of poor quality control. It is actually important that this type of panel has some success because other manufacturers will undoubtedly follow suit. But right now this panel and the 34" variant are the only game in town...


Thanks for clarifying that ...

I recalled TFTCentral's review saying the Acer and upcoming Asus use the same panel ... I had thought that said it was an LG IPS panel ...

...

On another note, I've sent the first one back to Amazon for a refund and just today ordered another from Newegg ... I just don't think I can live with the much poorer colors of the SWIFT, even though everything about it is perfect ...

I would almost rather play on my 27" 1440p Samsung PLS panel over the Swift as the colors are just so so much better ... I defer to the Swift, though simply cause the motion is so smooth ... but man do I hope I get an acceptable Acer on this second one ...

The tech can perfect itself/progress fast enough ... LOL ...

I'm sure all the backlight bleed issues have something to do with weird mounting pressures within the units themselves as just a slight bit of pressure on certain areas of the edge will totally eliminate the bleeding; IPS glow is one thing and backlight bleed is another. The IPS glow, which should affect the entire panel uniformly is indeed a symptom of the tech ... but these glaring bleed spots folk are seeing is something else entirely and is certainly a defect of the manufacturing/build process; it would seem some vendor, some day, should be able to nail that problem for good.

New Acer should be in by Monday ... and I have till the 18th of July to return the SWIFT to my local Microcenter; so fingers crossed on this 2nd Acer unit ...


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> why when i alt tab out of game it takes forever, is this due to gsync?


Are you using the 353.30 drivers?

I've noticed with that newest driver, it tends to freeze & take a little longer alt-tabbing in/out of stuff.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Are you using the 353.30 drivers?
> 
> I've noticed with that newest driver, it tends to freeze & take a little longer alt-tabbing in/out of stuff.


yea latest drivers, ill try the older ones and see, thanks

Thought this might be a monitor issue was scared lol


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> why when i alt tab out of game it takes forever, is this due to gsync?


New hot-fix drivers 353.38 fix this: ''Delays when starting or switching apps & games with GSYNC enabled''.

I had the same ''bug''. It,s much better with newest hotfix.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> New hot-fix drivers 353.38 fix this: ''Delays when starting or switching apps & games with GSYNC enabled''.
> 
> I had the same ''bug''. It,s much better with newest hotfix.


Awesome. Installing now.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The problem is, AU does not ASSEMBLE The panel.
> Acer does.
> 
> The dust behind the panel is from dust getting behind the anti-glare coating somehow or from defective coating sheets used.
> AU doesn't put coating on the panels. The manufacturers do.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I want to be corrected.


I am not 100% sure but I think the coatings ARE put on at AUO.


----------



## t1337dude

G-Sync kicks so much ass. It's really hard for me to understand the finer points of the technology, but switching back and forth between my 1200p 60Hz Dell and my Acer really hammers it in for me.

I get to play with my new 980 Ti tomorrow, so hopefully games should be extra smooth with that FPS (coming from a 980).


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> G-Sync kicks so much ass. It's really hard for me to understand the finer points of the technology, but switching back and forth between my 1200p 60Hz Dell and my Acer really hammers it in for me.
> .


^^ this

It really is a significant advance ... I could never play at 40ish FPS prior to G-sync ... now it's like I hardly even notice ... so awesome.


----------



## AMDATI

Great panel, ugly build quality. Since my PC doubles as a HTPC and gaming machine, having this sit in my living room with the gloss and red ring would just look tacky. I'd just buy a vesa mount, but that still doesn't take care of the glossy bezel. Ugh, I want to like this monitor, but all it has going for it is the panel specs. Outside of that, it's $200+ more expensive than Asus's freesync 144hz IPS panel, and Asus's build look is perfect. I've even considered buying it even though I don't own an AMD card, but I do want gsync. If Acer had gone the way of a better exterior appearance along with correcting out of the box defects, I wouldn't have even minded dropping $800 on this monitor in a heartbeat.

Best I can do is wait for Asus's Gsync version to come out.

Acer for me, has always had bad build qualities in one way or another. Especially when it comes to things like backlight bleed.. Bought an Acer monitor in 2009, and even then it suffered from horrid backlight bleed....not even just along the corners, but deep into the screen, 4 inches inside the borders, and this wasn't a cheap screen. Even worse, it also suffered from power light bleed! So that blue power light would bleed into a whole section of the screen. I find Acer's build qualities don't stand the test of time either. Eventually their menu buttons wear out within a couple of years on a lot of their models, which can be a big issue, both for general usage/calibration, and resale. When a button doesn't stand up to being pressed a couple of times a week, you know you've got some build quality issues. I have buttons on 10 and even 50 year old devices that still work just fine. Even seen Acer monitors with the panel itself not aligned inside the housing properly.


----------



## s1rrah

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Acer for me, has always had bad build qualities in one way or another. Especially when it comes to things like backlight bleed.. Bought an Acer monitor in 2009, and even then it suffered from horrid backlight bleed....not even just along the corners, but deep into the screen, 4 inches inside the borders, and this wasn't a cheap screen. Even worse, it also suffered from power light bleed! So that blue power light would bleed into a whole section of the screen. I find Acer's build qualities don't stand the test of time either. Eventually their menu buttons wear out within a couple of years on a lot of their models, which can be a big issue, both for general usage/calibration, and resale. When a button doesn't stand up to being pressed a couple of times a week, you know you've got some build quality issues. I have buttons on 10 and even 50 year old devices that still work just fine. Even seen Acer monitors with the panel itself not aligned inside the housing properly.


I agree 100% ...

I currently have a Acer just delivered from Newegg but don't even know if I want to open it or just send it right back since I so love the build quality of the Asus Swift I've used for the past week ... the build quality, the insanely good OSD controls ... that GamePlus crosshair thing (which I first thought was gimmicky but which really has changed me from a crappy CS:GO player to a almost okay player) ...

But the IPS, man ... really far and away better than TN ...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## criznit

While I was in the process of buying, the price dropped from $699 to $599 (Refurbish)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251952910449


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> While I was in the process of buying, the price dropped from $699 to $599 (Refurbish)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251952910449


Hmm wonder if the panels are problem free, or if it is acceptable to refurbish them and ship em off with a few dead pixels.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Hmm wonder if the panels are problem free, or if it is acceptable to refurbish them and ship em off with a few dead pixels.


I will soon find out. The last 2 refurbished monitors I've had have been perfect (minus Fedex man handling my packages). I will post pics when I receive it.


----------



## AMDATI

Refurbished are just ones that were sent back, that the factory/seller deems ok for resale. Since they deemed it ok to send you a brand new product with defects like backlight bleed and dust in the screen in the first place, what makes you think refurbished will be of higher quality? It's most likely going to have issues, hence why it's at a discount. Even worse, refurbished products aren't covered by warranties...so they get to screw you there too. You're essentially, stuck with the crap they sell you.

Think with your heads people. Refurbished allows them to sell products with defects and without warranties. Refurbished is not a second step of quality control. They're not going to look close enough to notice the dust on the screen, or the backlight bleed. They're going to turn it on, go through the menu's to make sure the buttons work, then turn it off and repackage it. They probably spend 30 seconds with each unit before deciding it's refurbished.

Products aren't refurbished this early in the game without serious issues.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Refurbished are just ones that were sent back, that the factory/seller deems ok for resale. Since they deemed it ok to send you a brand new product with defects like backlight bleed and dust in the screen in the first place, what makes you think refurbished will be of higher quality? It's most likely going to have issues, hence why it's at a discount. *Even worse, refurbished products aren't covered by warranties...so they get to screw you there too. You're essentially, stuck with the crap they sell you.*
> 
> Think with your heads people. Refurbished allows them to sell products with defects and without warranties. Refurbished is not a second step of quality control. They're not going to look close enough to notice the dust on the screen, or the backlight bleed. They're going to turn it on, go through the menu's to make sure the buttons work, then turn it off and repackage it. They probably spend 30 seconds with each unit before deciding it's refurbished.
> 
> Products aren't refurbished this early in the game without serious issues.


Yea think with your head ... or MAYBE just try reading the item description









Typical (limited) 90 day warranty ... you pay the shipping ... see *HERE* ... how could you miss it.

When is someone going to disassemble one of these to see how easy it is to repair the BLB?


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Refurbished are just ones that were sent back, that the factory/seller deems ok for resale. Since they deemed it ok to send you a brand new product with defects like backlight bleed and dust in the screen in the first place, what makes you think refurbished will be of higher quality? It's most likely going to have issues, hence why it's at a discount. Even worse, refurbished products aren't covered by warranties...so they get to screw you there too. You're essentially, stuck with the crap they sell you.
> 
> Think with your heads people. Refurbished allows them to sell products with defects and without warranties. Refurbished is not a second step of quality control. They're not going to look close enough to notice the dust on the screen, or the backlight bleed. They're going to turn it on, go through the menu's to make sure the buttons work, then turn it off and repackage it. They probably spend 30 seconds with each unit before deciding it's refurbished.
> 
> Products aren't refurbished this early in the game without serious issues.


All fair points, but I've had ZERO issues with all the refurbished monitors/TV I've purchased in the past. The Benq monitor I have now is a refurb and it came with the V2 firmware with zero issues. The samsung monitor I had prior was a refurb and had zero issues but was banged on by Fedex before they delivered it. I understand buying a used/refurbished items is a gamble, but so far I'm winning. Plus if there are any issues, I can always send it back for my money so win/win.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yea think with your head ... or MAYBE just try reading the item description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical (limited) 90 day warranty ... you pay the shipping ... see *HERE* ... how could you miss it.
> 
> When is someone going to disassemble one of these to see how easy it is to repair the BLB?


So let's be hypothetical, you buy a unit for $599. It's defective, backlight bleed and dust under the screen....you send it back.....that's $30 out of your pocket. They send another one, same defects, less or worse....send it back again? Another $30. You're now at $659 total paid. Care to try your luck 4 more times and pay full price for a refurbished product? No, they hinge these things on people not wanting to go through the added trouble and cost. So typically, the buyer just keeps the defective unit and convinces themselves it's not soo bad. Newegg for example, has a 15% restocking fee...That's $119 if you decide to return it!

This is a product I simply wouldn't take a chance on, and would urge others to shy away from until it's assured the output is better from the manufacturer. I'd say even 50% defect rate is low, it's practically near 100%.

Or buy from Amazon, at least they will pay for return shipping....but there's a reason why....they cost more.


----------



## vladz

Is anyone like to try the scotch brite method? I wanna try it to a our glossy panel but im scared to scratch my screen :-(


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Great panel, ugly build quality.
> 
> Acer for me, has always had bad build qualities in one way or another. Especially when it comes to things like backlight bleed.. Bought an Acer monitor in 2009, and even then it suffered from horrid backlight bleed....not even just along the corners, but deep into the screen, 4 inches inside the borders, and this wasn't a cheap screen. Even worse, it also suffered from power light bleed! So that blue power light would bleed into a whole section of the screen. I find Acer's build qualities don't stand the test of time either. Eventually their menu buttons wear out within a couple of years on a lot of their models, which can be a big issue, both for general usage/calibration, and resale. When a button doesn't stand up to being pressed a couple of times a week, you know you've got some build quality issues. I have buttons on 10 and even 50 year old devices that still work just fine. Even seen Acer monitors with the panel itself not aligned inside the housing properly.


That is undoubtedly why Acer/AU also sold the rights of this panel to Asus, reputation among gamers. Until now Acer has been focused on lower budget markets and has never really catered to the higher end enthusiast/gaming crowd like Asus consistently does. Acer is now apparently pushing to break into the gaming market with their Predator line and only time will tell how everything holds up, or whether they are truly making an effort to push higher quality.. It is obvious that many members are hesitant given the companies (and this monitor's) track record. A cool quote I saw in a Forbes gaming article the other day applies to this;
Quote:


> Quality is never an accident, it is the result of intelligent effort.


I personally use a VESA mount so the glossy bezel is the only feature that detracts from the (nearly perfect) panel itself. I honestly don't even notice it anymore and really don't spend much time dwelling on it either. I am person that some minor thing/detail can drive me mad, but fortunately that is not one of those things. But I can totally understand why that, and other small design choices can be annoying and unacceptable to others. Build quality aside this thing performs amazing if you get your hands on a defect free version. I do wonder how it will hold up over time though...


----------



## criznit

IF the monitor has a defect on it, I will send it back and get a full refund. I have a no nonsense policy when it comes to selling/buying an item and this won't change anytime soon. Like I said, I've had luck on my side with all my refurbished items having ZERO defects on them, so it won't hurt if I go 3:1 lol.


----------



## s1rrah

My second try was the charm ... this latest unit I got from Newegg seems to be about as perfect as one is going to get with this monitor ...

I did black and white as my camera's overdriven "auto" filter totally adds all sorts of colors to the screen. The teensy bit of bleed spots at top are completely invisible in regular use or with the naked eye. Since cel phone cameras so totally over drive the lighting enhancement, you can see them in the photo...

Overall, though ... seems like it's a keeper; which sort of sucks cause I now have to take the ROG Swift back and I've really grown to like that Swift ... such epic design and OSD ... just a TN panel, ...

The slight glow in the lower right quarter of the screen is just IPS glow; this monitor has none of that ugly yellow bleed that so many have in the right bottom corner.

...



...


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Is anyone like to try the scotch brite method? I wanna try it to a our glossy panel but im scared to scratch my screen :-(


my suggestion is to get some kind of matte tape....heck even electrical tape would look better than gloss. The problem with using the scratch pad method is it may not give the desired result, since it is plastic. Plus you have to do it just right otherwise you'll end up with an uneven look. it truly is very hard to get an even appearence, you'll most likely scratch one part more than another, and it will show across a screen bezel. You also have to make sure all the scratching is exactly the same direction.

best way to do it is to mark an outline of your screen on a piece of cardboard, then cut up some scratch pads and glue them to the outline, then use that as a whole single scrub to do your entire screen all at once in a couple of back/forth motions, being careful to not come into contact with the screen itself. I would say to make the side bezel pad areas larger, as wide as the stroke you'll be making, to ensure consistent contact during the whole back and forth motion.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> my suggestion is to get some kind of matte tape....heck even electrical tape would look better than gloss. The problem with using the scratch pad method is it may not give the desired result, since it is plastic. Plus you have to do it just right otherwise you'll end up with an uneven look. it truly is very hard to get an even appearence, you'll most likely scratch one part more than another, and it will show. You also have to make sure all the scratching is exactly the same direction.
> 
> best way to do it is to make an outside of your screen on a piece of cardboard, then cut up some scratch pads and glue them to the outline, then use that as a whole single scrubbed to do your entire screen all at once in a couple of back/forth motions, being careful to not come into contact with the screen itself.


I'm going to do the scotch brite thing once I'm sure this screen is 100% and won't need to be returned ...

I think it will be rather simple to get an even look using just the pad ... and the bezel is raised away from the screen enough that accidentally hitting the screen really won't be an issue...


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I'm going to do the scotch brite thing once I'm sure this screen is 100% and won't need to be returned ...
> 
> I think it will be rather simple to get an even look using just the pad ... and the bezel is raised away from the screen enough that accidentally hitting the screen really won't be an issue...


But you need to get the inner part of the bezel that meets the screen, that part is also glossy and is what causes annoying reflections from the screen, so you'll either want to remove the bezel or tape around the screen so you wont scratch the actual screen.


----------



## vladz

^

How bout to put a carbon fiber sticker(black)


----------



## Nicholars

Please post up your solutions to mod the ugly bezel (removable that does not void warranty)

Also what did you do about that horrible blue LED that leaks through the buttons...

Eugh ACER what are you thinking with the design of your monitors


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Please post up your solutions to mod the ugly bezel (removable that does not void warranty)
> 
> Also what did you do about that horrible blue LED that leaks through the buttons...
> 
> Eugh ACER what are you thinking with the design of your monitors


I am going to use this method once I've owned the monitor for a few months and am sure it's problem free...

...




...

For the LED, I simply used a small square of black electric tape.

And I agree ... Acer has a completely sucky industrial design team.

I paid the rather high price for the panel and 144hz IPS alone (decided to just live with the design issues) ...


----------



## fjaeger

Amazon doesn't even offer the monitor anymore... That means if I send back this one they sent me with awful backlight bleed, I won't be able to get a replacement, huh? Sigh...


----------



## s1rrah

EDIT: wrong information


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I think vendors are realizing they have a cluster xxxx on their hands ... my local Fry's has this monitor listed for $599.99 ... and even more crazy ... my local MicroCenter lists it for $499.99 ... these are *NEW* units and not refurbs ...
> 
> The plot thickens....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/439999/XB270H_Abprz__27_Full_HD__G-Sync_LCD_Display


the one you linked is the1080p one


----------



## s1rrah

Duh ... my bad ...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

After using mine for a week ... I've begun to notice some things.

The few true "backlight bleed" spots it has are tiny (see top right area) ... very hard to see and my eye never wanders too them. In fact, that picture above is with a cel phone, which totally exacerbates these spots and in regular viewing, they are all but invisible.

The IPS glow is fairly uniform, as with all IPS monitors but for whatever reason, the glow (and it really is glow and not BLB) is more noticeable in the lower right corner.

If I move my head slightly to the right, the glow in the lower right completely disappears and if I move my head to the left, it extends out and merges with the rest of the screens typical glow.

I am going to attempt to make a video of this because it really is perplexing; typically, once one moves back a designated few feet away from the screen, most IPS glow will completely disappear ... then reappear as you get closer to the monitor.

With this Acer screen, even once backed away a few feet and after the rest of the screens noticeable glow areas disappear, the lower right just slightly remains ... yet move your head a tiny bit to the right at the same viewing distance and that right lower corner glow nicely disappears as well.

I'm wondering if internally, there is some leakage from that *ridiculous* power LED that might be leaking light in to the panel in the lower right there? This could possibly explain why the glow is strangely persistent in that area (in so many of these monitors), even after all other normal glow areas have disappeared. In fact, when I covered the power LED with a small bit of electrical tape (cause it's so damn bright) ... this right bottom corner IPS glow area actually seemed to increase a bit, as though blocking the frontal output of the blue LED caused further light to bounce back in to the interior of the monitor...

Again, in the lower right, there is ZERO backlight bleed ... I know the difference very well. Backlight bleed does not disappear with slight horizontal shifts of one's viewing angle ... IPS glow, on the other hand, does.

The glow in the lower right is completely unobtrusive in games but since I've been thinking about it, of course my OCD kicks in when viewing movies that have black bars at top and bottom ... though even then, if I were able to turn my OCD off, it really wouldn't be distracting in the least (like say, a bad BLB spot would be) ...

But I wonder what makes that glow area so atypical of IPS in general with this display? I can't stop thinking it might be that power LED since I've heard of other Acer horror stories where the power LED would actually bleed in to the panel's visible space.

Somebody figure out a way to kill that LED, please ... I'm dieing to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> ...
> 
> After using mine for a week ... I've begun to notice some things.
> 
> The few true "backlight bleed" spots it has are tiny (see top right area) ... very hard to see and my eye never wanders too them. In fact, that picture above is with a cel phone, which totally exacerbates these spots and in regular viewing, they are all but invisible.
> 
> The IPS glow is fairly uniform, as with all IPS monitors but for whatever reason, the glow (and it really is glow and not BLB) is more noticeable in the lower right corner.
> 
> If I move my head slightly to the right, the glow in the lower right completely disappears and if I move my head to the left, it extends out and merges with the rest of the screens typical glow.
> 
> I am going to attempt to make a video of this because it really is perplexing; typically, once one moves back a designated few feet away from the screen, most IPS glow will completely disappear ... then reappear as you get closer to the monitor.
> 
> With this Acer screen, even once backed away a few feet and after the rest of the screens noticeable glow areas disappear, the lower right just slightly remains ... yet move your head a tiny bit to the right at the same viewing distance and that right lower corner glow nicely disappears as well.
> 
> I'm wondering if internally, there is some leakage from that *ridiculous* power LED that might be leaking light in to the panel in the lower right there? This could possibly explain why the glow is strangely persistent in that area (in so many of these monitors), even after all other normal glow areas have disappeared. In fact, when I covered the power LED with a small bit of electrical tape (cause it's so damn bright) ... this right bottom corner IPS glow area actually seemed to increase a bit, as though blocking the frontal output of the blue LED caused further light to bounce back in to the interior of the monitor...
> 
> Again, in the lower right, there is ZERO backlight bleed ... I know the difference very well. Backlight bleed does not disappear with slight horizontal shifts of one's viewing angle ... IPS glow, on the other hand, does.
> 
> The glow in the lower right is completely unobtrusive in games but since I've been thinking about it, of course my OCD kicks in when viewing movies that have black bars at top and bottom ... though even then, if I were able to turn my OCD off, it really wouldn't be distracting in the least (like say, a bad BLB spot would be) ...
> 
> But I wonder what makes that glow area so atypical of IPS in general with this display? I can't stop thinking it might be that power LED since I've heard of other Acer horror stories where the power LED would actually bleed in to the panel's visible space.
> 
> Somebody figure out a way to kill that LED, please ... I'm dieing to see if it makes any difference.


Good analysis, I've noticed the same thing about the bottom right corner. It's not BLB, but glow. And yeah, that power led is horrible, way too bright.


----------



## criznit

I just received my unit (refurbished from acer) and all I can say is WOW. Now with any refurb you run a chance of getting some defects, but so far the only thing I've seen was minor dust in between the monitor (top left and bottom right but VERY hard to see unless you're looking for it) and a small part is chipped of on the back (can only notice it if it's pointed out). Now between this and my benq XL2730z, I have to say the colors are better on the acer (obviously) BUT the build quality is excellent on the benq. While I'm typing, the monitor is swaying a bit as if I'm banging on the keys, so I don't know if that's normal or not. But so far so good.


----------



## ssiperko

It seems that Acer has released a signed driver. Mine installed through Windows update last night.

SS


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> ...
> 
> After using mine for a week ... I've begun to notice some things.
> 
> The few true "backlight bleed" spots it has are tiny (see top right area) ... very hard to see and my eye never wanders too them. In fact, that picture above is with a cel phone, which totally exacerbates these spots and in regular viewing, they are all but invisible.
> 
> The IPS glow is fairly uniform, as with all IPS monitors but for whatever reason, the glow (and it really is glow and not BLB) is more noticeable in the lower right corner.
> 
> If I move my head slightly to the right, the glow in the lower right completely disappears and if I move my head to the left, it extends out and merges with the rest of the screens typical glow.
> 
> I am going to attempt to make a video of this because it really is perplexing; typically, once one moves back a designated few feet away from the screen, most IPS glow will completely disappear ... then reappear as you get closer to the monitor.
> 
> With this Acer screen, even once backed away a few feet and after the rest of the screens noticeable glow areas disappear, the lower right just slightly remains ... yet move your head a tiny bit to the right at the same viewing distance and that right lower corner glow nicely disappears as well.
> 
> I'm wondering if internally, there is some leakage from that *ridiculous* power LED that might be leaking light in to the panel in the lower right there? This could possibly explain why the glow is strangely persistent in that area (in so many of these monitors), even after all other normal glow areas have disappeared. In fact, when I covered the power LED with a small bit of electrical tape (cause it's so damn bright) ... this right bottom corner IPS glow area actually seemed to increase a bit, as though blocking the frontal output of the blue LED caused further light to bounce back in to the interior of the monitor...
> 
> Again, in the lower right, there is ZERO backlight bleed ... I know the difference very well. Backlight bleed does not disappear with slight horizontal shifts of one's viewing angle ... IPS glow, on the other hand, does.
> 
> The glow in the lower right is completely unobtrusive in games but since I've been thinking about it, of course my OCD kicks in when viewing movies that have black bars at top and bottom ... though even then, if I were able to turn my OCD off, it really wouldn't be distracting in the least (like say, a bad BLB spot would be) ...
> 
> But I wonder what makes that glow area so atypical of IPS in general with this display? I can't stop thinking it might be that power LED since I've heard of other Acer horror stories where the power LED would actually bleed in to the panel's visible space.
> 
> Somebody figure out a way to kill that LED, please ... I'm dieing to see if it makes any difference.


Great explanation/example of BLB vs IPS Glow ... +R









It is quite frustrating to listen to so many users in these monitor threads confuse the two. I see 3 BLB hotspots in the upper right corner and possibly another in the UR center. That is typical glow in the lower right as you said but strange it doesn't disappear, or at least diminish as you move back. Could be the power LED bleeding like you said. Which leads to ................

WHO IS GOING TO BE THE 1ST TO AT LEAST DISASSEMBLE THE BEZEL ... and check the Power LED bleed? And more importantly see if a simple frame straightening could cure the majority of BLB problems as many have done with the OC Korean panels! Heck someone way back in the infancy of this thread resorted to putting a large exterior clamp that successfully solved his BLB


----------



## ozzy1925

back in amazon stock :
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UPVXDA8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Good analysis, I've noticed the same thing about the bottom right corner. It's not BLB, but glow. And yeah, that power led is horrible, way too bright.


I'm going to do a little experiment in the next day or two ... to try and nail down whether the bottom right IPS glow situation is related to the power LED or not.

As mentioned earlier, once I covered the power LED with electrical tape, that atypical right corner IPS glow seemed to intensify a bit ... as though blocking the LED forced more light to travel back in to the monitor body/internals and thereby affect the panel backlighting.

So what I'm going to do is take a dark room photo of an all black screen, with something blocking the power LED but which isn't actually adhered to the surface of the bezel ... so that in the photo the power LED will be blocked from view but there won't actually be any material physically covering the LED (like tape) ... I'll probably construct some thing out of paper to do this...

Then I'll remove this and then tape a bit of tin foil directly over the entire power LED area; I'll most likely use electrical tape with tin foil adhered to the sticky side ... so that there will be even more of the LED light bounced back into the monitor than there would be if just using all black electrical tape ... then take another photo ...

The camera will be mounted on a tri pod and will employ the same settings for both photos ...

If the photo with the tin foil taped over the power LED shows markedly more of the increased IPS glow than the one without, then it's probably safe to say that the power LED is bleeding into the monitors internal/panel space and causing more IPS glow in the lower right corner ...

(more later) ...


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> back in amazon stock :
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UPVXDA8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


Thank you I am giving it another go of it and am ordering it again.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Thank you I am giving it another go of it and am ordering it again.


np,i hope you win the lottery this time


----------



## vladz

Goodluck (liam neeson line on taken)


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I'm going to do a little experiment in the next day or two ... to try and nail down whether the bottom right IPS glow situation is related to the power LED or not.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, once I covered the power LED with electrical tape, that atypical right corner IPS glow seemed to intensify a bit ... as though blocking the LED forced more light to travel back in to the monitor body/internals and thereby affect the panel backlighting.
> 
> So what I'm going to do is take a dark room photo of an all black screen, with something blocking the power LED but which isn't actually adhered to the surface of the bezel ... so that in the photo the power LED will be blocked from view but there won't actually be any material physically covering the LED (like tape) ... I'll probably construct some thing out of paper to do this...
> 
> Then I'll remove this and then tape a bit of tin foil directly over the entire power LED area; I'll most likely use electrical tape with tin foil adhered to the sticky side ... so that there will be even more of the LED light bounced back into the monitor than there would be if just using all black electrical tape ... then take another photo ...
> 
> The camera will be mounted on a tri pod and will employ the same settings for both photos ...
> 
> If the photo with the tin foil taped over the power LED shows markedly more of the increased IPS glow than the one without, then it's probably safe to say that the power LED is bleeding into the monitors internal/panel space and causing more IPS glow in the lower right corner ...
> 
> (more later) ...


I can 99% guarantee you it is not the LED... A lot of these panels have red glow in the bottom right, the Mg279Q have the same problem. I found that a 6500k light positioned carefully will help (when gaming at night). I think what you are seeing is a visual illusion and the LED actually makes zero difference... But I could be wrong I have only used the Mg279q but it has exactly the same problem whether the light is on or off... What was acer thinking releasing a £700 monitor with the glossy bezel and a bright blue cheap looking LED that cannot be turned off!


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I can 99% guarantee you it is not the LED... A lot of these panels have red glow in the bottom right, the Mg279Q have the same problem. I found that a 6500k light positioned carefully will help (when gaming at night). I think what you are seeing is a visual illusion and the LED actually makes zero difference... But I could be wrong I have only used the Mg279q but it has exactly the same problem whether the light is on or off... What was acer thinking releasing a £700 monitor with the glossy bezel and a bright blue cheap looking LED that cannot be turned off!


They were thinking: GAMING!! Let's make it as flashy as possible!! That will SELL SELL SELL!!

I'm pretty sure that's what they were thinking. That's what happens when you involve marketing people in the design process. You get a ***** product.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> They were thinking: GAMING!! Let's make it as flashy as possible!! That will SELL SELL SELL!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what they were thinking. That's what happens when you involve marketing people in the design process. You get a ***** product.


Looks like the marketing team did their job, then.
They made a monitor which sold well, while pissing off a bunch of arrogant rude elitist evil overclock.net jerks who think their opinion is God.

Why not make your own monitor and do better than Acer and show us how it's done properly? Oh wait--you cant.

Their only fault is the QA issues with dust (which are pretty massive).


----------



## Luck100

Stock seems to have dried up in Europe. I ordered 3+ weeks ago and no sign of any units shipping


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Looks like the marketing team did their job, then.
> They made a monitor which sold well, while pissing off a bunch of arrogant rude elitist evil overclock.net jerks who think their opinion is God.
> 
> Why not make your own monitor and do better than Acer and show us how it's done properly? Oh wait--you cant.
> 
> Their only fault is the QA issues with dust (which are pretty massive).


Lol, you're ok in my book.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Why not make your own monitor and do better than Acer and show us how it's done properly? Oh wait--you cant.


He can't, but hopefully ASUS can


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Looks like the marketing team did their job, then.
> They made a monitor which sold well, while pissing off a bunch of arrogant rude elitist evil overclock.net jerks who think their opinion is God.
> 
> Why not make your own monitor and do better than Acer and show us how it's done properly? Oh wait--you cant.
> 
> Their only fault is the QA issues with dust (which are pretty massive).


What you mean people who want their £700 high end monitors to look like high quality tastefully designed products as opposed to glossy black plastic and orange? To be fair it is not THAT bad IF you cover up the orange on the base with something... But they certainly could have done better... I could have done better definitely...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> He can't, but hopefully ASUS can


At least Acer and AUO (which stands for Acer Unipac Optronics) had the balls to research and develop this technology long before anyone else thought it relevant. Asus will just jump on the bandwagon and rebrand the same panel. LG and Samsung probably won't even answer with a competing panel any time soon. Although Acer is not synonymous with gaming at least they have helped to give the stagnant gaming monitor market a slight push in the right direction. These types of monitors are a huge risk because of their price and picky target market.

I have said this before, but it is important that a monitor like this (and the Swift) do well so manufacturers keep filling the demand. I'd rather pay a premium for a panel like this then the "240 Hz" LCD TVs that get all the attention of the marketing execs. I know the quality of the first batches was questionable, but thankfully they even tried in the first place. It could be a lot worse than it is, this panel could still not even exist...


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> It could be a lot worse than it is, this panel could still not even exist...


I did not have a 144hz 27" gysnc ips before they released it. I still don't have one after returning 7 defective panels. Might as well still not exist as far as I'm concerned









Trolling aside, I am glad some folks got good ones or are happy with there's. However, I'm not going to give a company kudos for releasing a product when they half ass the QA hoping the specs on the box will help people ignore the flaws. I agree that its important for models like this to do well to encourage their development; however, I disagree on supporting a product that obviously have too lax standards of production. If everyone settles, it send the message that cutting corners is ok. The market will support it. I would rather send the message of "we not buying your broke crap until you fix it".

Just my 2 cents..not worth much but as much as anyone else I suppose.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> I did not have a 144hz 27" gysnc ips before they released it. I still don't have one after returning 7 defective panels. Might as well still not exist as far as I'm concerned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling aside, I am glad some folks got good ones or are happy with there's. However, I'm not going to give a company kudos for releasing a product when they half ass the QA hoping the specs on the box will help people ignore the flaws. I agree that its important for models like this to do well to encourage their development; however, I disagree on supporting a product that obviously have too lax standards of production. If everyone settles, it send the message that cutting corners is ok. The market will support it. I would rather send the message of "we not buying your broke crap until you fix it".
> 
> Just my 2 cents..not worth much but as much as anyone else I suppose.


yeah, most of the people reviewing it are giving it 4-5 stars even though they clearly state Con's of backlight bleed, dust under the screen, and the glossy bezel. sure it may be a great panel, but for the price premium it definitely needs better quality control. You're literally paying a $500 premium for Gsync, 22hz extra, and 360 pixels in height and 580 pixels in width.

I'm thinking the screen may not even actually meet the specs it advertises, and people might eventually find this out. It might be using some kind of trickery to emulate 144hz or emulate IPS, but fall short.....on top of that the longevity might not be there either. there's definitely got to be something wrong, considering no one else is bothering to release their panels yet. you don't even see 1080p IPS 120hz panels (except on large TV's), let alone 144hz. I'm just thinking there's some fundamental flaw in the technology that will rear its ugly head eventually and everyone who spent $800 will be crying bloody murder.

I saw a review showing some really bad ghosting.

https://youtu.be/J3o-qga86Jg?t=306

I counted and I can see at least 4 pixels of ghosting length. Even beside another 144hz monitor (granted TN), it ghosts perceptively more. If it's 144hz, there should be no perceptible difference...otherwise the pixels simply aren't changing within the required timescale.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> I did not have a 144hz 27" gysnc ips before they released it. I still don't have one after returning 7 defective panels. Might as well still not exist as far as I'm concerned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling aside, I am glad some folks got good ones or are happy with there's. However, I'm not going to give a company kudos for releasing a product when they half ass the QA hoping the specs on the box will help people ignore the flaws. I agree that its important for models like this to do well to encourage their development; however, I disagree on supporting a product that obviously have too lax standards of production. If everyone settles, it send the message that cutting corners is ok. The market will support it. I would rather send the message of "we not buying your broke crap until you fix it".
> 
> Just my 2 cents..not worth much but as much as anyone else I suppose.


I totally understand, there are always multiple varying points of view with basically everything. You certainly have earned the right to have a cynical point of view. I am not saying that Acer did a wonderful job, but at least they did something. I am sure Asus would agree with that too.

I am just looking at it in a very broad sense and am shocked at how much attention is given to these "high speed" LCD TVs that can sell for upwards of thousands of dollars and are basically useless to the average buyer given modern broadcast framerates. It is just amazing the lengths they will go to make you think you need to buy a new TV every couple of years. In the mean time we only now have a single IPS panel that is capable of upwards of 120 Hz without overclocking. It is amazing that we don't have at least a little more variety, or interest from a marketing perspective.

I don't fault some people for waiting for greener grass from Asus (especially folk like yourself) despite it being the same panel. It is unfortunate that we (as gaming enthusiasts) have to play the lottery for so many of our basic hardware components.

@AMDATI

I can see why you would doubt specs given by hardware manufacturers in light of some recent issues. For the sake of marketing many embellish and exaggerate, but I don't know guy. You have to wear a pretty thick tinfoil hat to believe that, let alone produce any kind of proof. AHVA is a known variant of Samsung's IPS and it even exhibits the same glow. Im not sure how you "fake" or exaggerate 144 Hz without obviously dropping frames. The dig on longevity could be valid until you cite a lack of competing panels as your reasoning. There are no competing panels because AU beat everyone to it. LG and Samsung (the main panel manufacturers) don't focus their resources on gaming anything really. This monitor has had plenty of debate surrounding it since it was first announced, but these assumptions are kinda out of left field.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Well I just got mine, May 2015 build, and I have mixed feelings. Coming from an overclocked Overlord Tempest, there are two things I notice immediately:

1. With G-Sync, motion clarity is fantastic. It is leagues ahead of the Tempest.

2. The yellow bleed/glow in all the corners is terrible. Dark scenes, black screens, the yellow tint in the corners is obvious and annoying. The lower right corner especially suffers. Even after lowering the brightness to 24, it stands out. While my Tempest IPS panel has some glow, it is not nearly this noticeable nor such an ugly yellow color.

Also, I have one stuck pixel and what appears to be a speck of dirt about the size of two pixels. As of right now I am thinking I will be sending this back to Newegg. (Good thing I got that 3 month Premier membership). Stinks because I absolutely love the fluid motion clarity. I just don't know if I can live with this yellow glow.

I am running on about 30 straight hours awake so I am going to sleep on it. Tomorrow I am going to hook my Tempest back up and take some side-by-side photos next to the Predator to show the difference, and will post. I don't know if what I am seeing on my Predator is considered "normal" glow for this monitor. Maybe I was just spoiled by my Overlord (A+ Korean panel) in this regard.

Will update with comparison photos.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Well I just got mine, May 2015 build, and I have mixed feelings. Coming from an overclocked Overlord Tempest, there are two things I notice immediately:
> 
> 1. With G-Sync, motion clarity is fantastic. It is leagues ahead of the Tempest.
> 
> 2. The yellow bleed/glow in all the corners is terrible. Dark scenes, black screens, the yellow tint in the corners is obvious and annoying. The lower right corner especially suffers. Even after lowering the brightness to 24, it stands out. While my Tempest IPS panel has some glow, it is not nearly this noticeable nor such an ugly yellow color.
> 
> Also, I have one stuck pixel and what appears to be a speck of dirt about the size of two pixels. As of right now I am thinking I will be sending this back to Newegg. (Good thing I got that 3 month Premier membership). Stinks because I absolutely love the fluid motion clarity. I just don't know if I can live with this yellow glow.
> 
> I am running on about 30 straight hours awake so I am going to sleep on it. Tomorrow I am going to hook my Tempest back up and take some side-by-side photos next to the Predator to show the difference, and will post. I don't know if what I am seeing on my Predator is considered "normal" glow for this monitor. Maybe I was just spoiled by my Overlord (A+ Korean panel) in this regard.
> 
> Will update with comparison photos.


If it's to the point that it's annoying then you should return it and try again; I had a similar one the first try and couldn't stand the ugly yellow bleed in a couple corners. My second one is near perfect with almost no actual bleed and just a bit of IPS glow.

I use my Acer for movies just as much as games and any amount of bleed that interferes (especially with movies) is totally unacceptable ... there are good panels ... just have to roll the die.


----------



## s1rrah

BTW:

I've posted some more Acer vs Swift photos ... this time with side view and top view angles ... but the front view between the two monitors remains remarkably similar/outstanding:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1562779/acer-xb270hu-vs-rog-swift-pg278q-side-by-side-photos-both-excellent-for-differing-reasons/10#post_24125238

...

FYI.


----------



## AMDATI

Samsung are basically the largest panel manufacturer in the world. Samsung is actually one of the biggest companies in the world, if not the biggest. It's probably bigger than apple and microsoft and google combined. It even has a military division, and an entire city. Samsung is in the business of everything; from insurance to hospitals. And I don't just mean hospital electronics, I mean actual hospitals. Samsung hospitals.

Acer on the other hand, isn't really known for cutting edge technology. I'm just thinking they cut corners in big ways and their specs may not be completely true. For example, the panel might only be 100hz....or even just below 120hz. The 4ms response time might not be Grey to Grey, which would put the actual response time significantly higher. It's odd that ghosting can be noticed on a 144hz display.

The fact that samsung didn't have this first, on top of the fact that they haven't even talked about competing while this panel has been out for months, and only Asus is coming out with a 144hz IPS that also isn't delivered yet, makes it really weird. One would wonder why in more than 6 months, no other company has jumped on the 144hz IPS bandwagon.

Just like how the GTX 970 had different specs than advertised, this Acer 144hz IPS might too. Granted, even a 100Hz IPS monitor would be satisfactory, but here's a big thing to wonder.....why isn't this 144Hz monitor 3D vision ready? Could it be...that it isn't actually capable of handling the required refresh rate, and they quietly didn't add it, hoping people wouldn't realize that their specs aren't all they're chalked up to be.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Samsung is actually one of the biggest companies in the world, if not the biggest. It's probably bigger than apple and microsoft and google combined. It even has a military division, and an entire city. Samsung is in the business of everything; from insurance to hospitals. And I don't just mean hospital electronics, I mean actual hospitals. Samsung hospitals.


LOL ...

That's it, I want to work for Samsung.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Samsung are basically the largest panel manufacturer in the world. Samsung is actually one of the biggest companies in the world, if not the biggest. It's probably bigger than apple and microsoft and google combined. It even has a military division, and an entire city. Samsung is in the business of everything; from insurance to hospitals. And I don't just mean hospital electronics, I mean actual hospitals. Samsung hospitals.
> 
> Acer on the other hand, isn't really known for cutting edge technology. I'm just thinking they cut corners in big ways and their specs may not be completely true. For example, the panel might only be 100hz....or even just below 120hz. The 4ms response time might not be Grey to Grey, which would put the actual response time significantly higher. It's odd that ghosting can be noticed on a 144hz display.
> 
> The fact that samsung didn't have this first, on top of the fact that they haven't even talked about competing while this panel has been out for months, and only Asus is coming out with a 144hz IPS that also isn't delivered yet, makes it really weird. One would wonder why in more than 6 months, no other company has jumped on the 144hz IPS bandwagon.
> 
> Just like how the GTX 970 had different specs than advertised, this Acer 144hz IPS might too. Granted, even a 100Hz IPS monitor would be satisfactory, but here's a big thing to wonder.....why isn't this 144Hz monitor 3D vision ready? Could it be...that it isn't actually capable of handling the required refresh rate, and they quietly didn't add it, hoping people wouldn't realize that their specs aren't all they're chalked up to be.


So.... much..... incorrect .... lol


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> So.... much..... incorrect .... lol


The tin foil is strong with that one, lol.

LG already has (for several years now) an IPS panel that can be overclocked to 120 Hz but they don't seem to care enough to produce one for the gaming community. It is all about demand the Benjamin's and apparently Samsung and LG just see enough reason to research and produce such a thing. An article came out last year that AU was developing a 144 Hz IPS panel, so this isn't news to the panel world that they had been pursuing it.

If this panel does well then maybe other manufacturers will see enough reason to jump into the competition, but who knows. The gaming/enthusiast market isn't an easy one to please. The price has to be right (below $800 usually) and the final product has to be perfect. Any other takers? Apparently only Acer and Asus so far...


----------



## SideWays408

My xb270hu is perfect and i have no glow in the corners. I do have 1 dead pixel but its only there sometimes.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> The tin foil is strong with that one, lol.
> 
> LG already has (for several years now) an IPS panel that can be overclocked to 120 Hz but they don't seem to care enough to produce one for the gaming community. It is all about demand the Benjamin's and apparently Samsung and LG just see enough reason to research and produce such a thing. An article came out last year that AU was developing a 144 Hz IPS panel, so this isn't news to the panel world that they had been pursuing it.
> 
> If this panel does well then maybe other manufacturers will see enough reason to jump into the competition, but who knows. The gaming/enthusiast market isn't an easy one to please. The price has to be right (below $800 usually) and the final product has to be perfect. Any other takers? Apparently only Acer and Asus so far...


With as much scepticism as I have towards his/her post, people were accusing the same group of 'tin foil hat wearing people' as being ignorant and stupid when they began noticing VRAM issues with their 970's. If anyone was following the 970 thread on OCN during that time, you would have seen that three-four weeks before the poop hit the fan, a small group of people were claiming their 970's were experiencing issues with games like Unity, Dying Light and Shadow of Mordor. These people were shot down rather rudely. Four weeks later those dismissive hypocrites were nowhere to be seen, or were casually jumping on the new bandwagon and hating on nVidia.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> The tin foil is strong with that one, lol.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> *So.... much..... incorrect .... lol*
Click to expand...

I'd say it is so strong that he is beyond "The Hat" and lives in the depths of SUNGAI LEMBING MINE in Malaysia!

Should I really say what everyone is thinking? ... nope not worth our time ... TBG ...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> With as much scepticism as I have towards his/her post, people were accusing the same group of 'tin foil hat wearing people' as being ignorant and stupid when they began noticing VRAM issues with their 970's. If anyone was following the 970 thread on OCN during that time, you would have seen that three-four weeks before the poop hit the fan, a small group of people were claiming their 970's were experiencing issues with games like Unity, Dying Light and Shadow of Mordor. These people were shot down rather rudely. Four weeks later those dismissive hypocrites were nowhere to be seen, or were casually jumping on the new bandwagon and hating on nVidia.


When I first addressed his post I did with the caveat that I understood why he would think that in light of recent issues. With that being said you could say that about almost any hardware these days, but it is just an argument that holds no weight whatsoever. Gsync matches the framerate of both the GPU and monitor so it likely wouldn't work properly if Acer managed to "fake" or embellish the 144 Hz spec. And it is already well known that the panel is an AHVA panel which is a variant of IPS, so this isn't just a TN masquerading as an IPS either. I'm sorry but regardless of recent history it is just a BS argument to make and then not back it up with anything. Couple that with his rant about Samsung supremacy and it sounds as ridiculous as the conspiracy theory that there are chem trails being pumped into the skies above us, or that 911 was an inside job...

Not to say that there is no conspiracy or cover ups in our society. It is just to easy to make these accusations without any proof. I don't believe any of that nonsense unless there is irrefutable evidence backing it up.


----------



## Falkentyne

Anyone tried this to get into the factory menu?

1. Press and hold the "AUTO" & "MENU" button,
2. Then press "POWER" button to turn ON the lcd monitor.
3. Now press the "MENU" button to open the OSD menu, at the bottom of menu, you get the extra selection, Go and select it, then you can login to factory service mode.

Is there even an auto button on this monitor?


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> When I first addressed his post I did with the caveat that I understood why he would think that in light of recent issues. With that being said you could say that about almost any hardware these days, but it is just an argument that holds no weight whatsoever. Gsync matches the framerate of both the GPU and monitor so it likely wouldn't work properly if Acer managed to "fake" or embellish the 144 Hz spec. And it is already well known that the panel is an AHVA panel which is a variant of IPS, so this isn't just a TN masquerading as an IPS either. I'm sorry but regardless of recent history it is just a BS argument to make and then not back it up with anything. Couple that with his rant about Samsung supremacy and it sounds as ridiculous as the conspiracy theory that there are chem trails being pumped into the skies above us, or that 911 was an inside job...
> 
> Not to say that there is no conspiracy or cover ups in our society. It is just to easy to make these accusations without any proof. I don't believe any of that nonsense unless there is irrefutable evidence backing it up.


That makes no sense. A monitor doesn't need to be 144hz to be gsync compatible. You can set most regular monitors to 75hz at one step below native resolution.....but that doesn't mean it's actually doing 75hz, it's more of a compatibility mode that is still only actually doing 60hz.

I never said the panel type was incorrect. I said the refresh rate may not be exactly accurate. There are TV's right now that advertise as 240hz, that only have an 8ms response time, which means you could never actually fit 240hz in that response time. So screen manufacturers in general get away with a lot of little lies, white lies, omittances, and technicalities.

Did you know that a monitor can have a gray to gray response time of 8ms, and in actuality, have an average response time of 24ms? Now granted, in order to get 144hz, you'd only need a response time of 7ms. But if the panel is 4ms gray to gray, and the actual response time is 2-3 times that, you can end up coming short. And since the monitor is essentially designed around variable refresh rate, you might not even actually realize you're not getting the full 144hz. One second you might for example, get 110hz, and the next 119hz, and the next 122hz, etc. From the monitors hardware guts standpoint, it's doing what it's supposed to...but from the panels stand point, it could be a different story.

If someone had a high speed camera and physically counted the average frames per second being actually displayed, it'd be interesting to see what the results are when it comes to consistency in the frame rate delivery along with the time it takes for a pixel to actually change from gray to gray, black to white, and from color to color.

For an $800 panel with a 144hz refresh rate and ULMB, there's really no reason to not include 3D vision support, and why they didn't is suspect. It's also not like you can force it....it's set in stone, it will never support it. There's not going to be some hacked driver to bring in support for it.

Another thing is it only supports ULMB up to 100Hz, when most monitors supporting ULMB support it at 120hz.

And then there's the fact that even though this thing has been talked about for at least 6 months if not longer, there hasn't been any kind of competition delivered yet....even Asus's 144hz version is looking at a q3-q4 release....maybe. That's quite a while to let Acer be the 'top dog' and lose sales. You spend $800 on a monitor and you're probably going to keep it for a few years at least, even if something better does come out. Even at $800 I would say the market for these specs is pretty big.

It just seems like they're trying to cover up that it's not all it's cracked up to be, despite how good it is, the 144hz realistically might need an asterisk next to it.

I wouldn't call it a rant about samsung supremacy...samsung is simply a HUGE company. They have their hands in everything. Don't believe me? Take a gander and have your mind blown: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Afpey7Eldo

Fact: Samsung is bigger than Apple, Google, and Microsoft combined.

Turns out my tinfoil cap is more like a thinking cap.

By the way, I found out what Newegg has been doing with all the returns, they've got a refurbished sale going on for $679. I wouldn't touch it though, even though I can afford it without worry about money, I still don't like to spend it poorly. You're almost guaranteed to get dead pixels, screen smudges, scratches, dust specks, etc.


----------



## Nicholars

Please... I am going to avoid being rude...

But the monitor is 144hz... it just definitely is and there is no way that they can "fake" it...

So just leave it at that ok.

Although I must admit reading your mis-informed logic is quite funny.

Literally... if I actually tried, I don't think I could have got more stuff wrong than your last post...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> When I first addressed his post I did with the caveat that I understood why he would think that in light of recent issues. With that being said you could say that about almost any hardware these days, but it is just an argument that holds no weight whatsoever. Gsync matches the framerate of both the GPU and monitor so it likely wouldn't work properly if Acer managed to "fake" or embellish the 144 Hz spec. And it is already well known that the panel is an AHVA panel which is a variant of IPS, so this isn't just a TN masquerading as an IPS either. I'm sorry but regardless of recent history it is just a BS argument to make and then not back it up with anything. Couple that with his rant about Samsung supremacy and it sounds as ridiculous as the conspiracy theory that there are chem trails being pumped into the skies above us, or that 911 was an inside job...
> 
> Not to say that there is no conspiracy or cover ups in our society. It is just to easy to make these accusations without any proof. I don't believe any of that nonsense unless there is irrefutable evidence backing it up.


I understand. His argument may not have made a lot of sense to me, but your response reminded me of the same response a lot of people had towards the 970 thing. They kept asking "where's the evidence"? Someone would provide a screenshot and they'd be called conspiracy theorist clowns and laughed off. I'm not saying this is the _same_ situation. It just reminded me of it.

By the way, @AMDATI, that video is interesting. I'm watching it now. I will of course do my own fact checking to corroborate.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> That makes no sense. A monitor doesn't need to be 144hz to be gsync compatible. You can set most regular monitors to 75hz at one step below native resolution.....but that doesn't mean it's actually doing 75hz, it's more of a compatibility mode that is still only actually doing 60hz.


I didn't say that a monitor needs to be any specific refresh rate to be a Gsync monitor. I said that higher refresh rates than what the monitor is capable wouldn't work properly with Gsync. It wouldn't sync properly if the monitor wasn't truly outputting 144 Hz, but it does very consistently. That is all the proof you need right there. As usual an internet debate focuses on little straw man argument in an attempt to discredit the opponent.

You said that it was probable that it would end up being discovered to not be an IPS panel, which it technically speaking isn't. But that is just semantics because of trademarks not the actual internal technology.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I'm thinking the screen may not even actually meet the specs it advertises, and people might eventually find this out. It might be using some kind of trickery to emulate 144hz or emulate IPS, but fall short.....on top of that the longevity might not be there either. there's definitely got to be something wrong, considering no one else is bothering to release their panels yet. you don't even see 1080p IPS 120hz panels (except on large TV's), let alone 144hz. I'm just thinking there's some fundamental flaw in the technology that will rear its ugly head eventually and everyone who spent $800 will be crying bloody murder.


Oh and maybe it wasn't a rant as much as a profession of brand allegiance. What does the size of Samsung have to do with anything? The truth is that manufacturers like Samsung and LG just don't focus their attention on this market. It is a shame because they put out cutting edge technology for the mobile, and home consumer electronics markets routinely. The technology (and marketing) used in LCD TVs isnt the same as computer monitors, but I guess you just can't tell the difference. I have used this technology as a comparison before, but mainly to convey disgust that the home entertainment market seemingly receives more attention than the gaming market.


----------



## karkee

Does the acer have a built in scaler?


----------



## FreeElectron

Is this monitor still the only IPS, 1440P, 100+ hz with blur reduction technique?


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Is this monitor still the only IPS, 1440P, 100+ hz with blur reduction technique?


Yes. But in a month or two Asus's version should be out. It should be around the same price point or cheaper, and possibly include a few extra features like 3D vision and extra video output options, along with a better looking exterior. I'm sure there probably won't be dust in the screen issues either.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Yes. But in a month or two Asus's version should be out. It should be around the same price point or cheaper, and possibly include a few extra features like 3D vision and extra video output options, along with a better looking exterior. I'm sure there probably won't be dust in the screen issues either.


hopefully better quality as well.
I don't want to ship a monitor back internationally!!


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Yes. But in a month or two Asus's version should be out. It should be around the same price point or cheaper, and possibly include a few extra features like 3D vision and extra video output options, along with a better looking exterior. I'm sure there probably won't be dust in the screen issues either.


Rumors are saying now that it might be more like Q4 before the Asus is released.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Yes. But in a month or two Asus's version should be out. It should be around the same price point or cheaper, and possibly include a few extra features like 3D vision and extra video output options, along with a better looking exterior. I'm sure there probably won't be dust in the screen issues either.


Also slim chance the Asus has more than a single input, multi inputs would only hurt its response time. Cheaper? I highly doubt that, especially the way it's being hyped by everyone. I'm betting it will come in between $800-$850, and people would still buy it. Especially if it is to have more strict QC like most are theorizing...


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Also slim chance the Asus has more than a single input, multi inputs would only hurt its response time. Cheaper? I highly doubt that, especially the way it's being hyped by everyone. I'm betting it will come in between $800-$850, and people would still buy it. Especially if it is to have more strict QC like most are theorizing...


The guy asked if it was the only 1440p IPS 100hz+ monitor. It's ironic that you talk about promoting other brands, when hating on other brands is as good as promoting the brand you're defending.

There's nothing wrong with looking at other brands, in fact, since the ASUS will be using the same exact panel as the XB270HU, brand only matters in features offered, build quality, and pricing.

ASUS already does offer a freesync version of the same exact panel as the HX270HU. It's called the ASUS MG279Q. It has HDMI and Displayport, so there goes your assertion that it won't have those things. It's $600, the price difference being $200 less because it lacks a G-sync module. The G-sync version will be the exact same monitor, except with ULMB and possibly 3D vision. On top of that, the ASUS MG279Q already includes built in speakers, which will probably also be in the Gsync version. The build quality on the ASUS MG279Q is a pretty good matte too.

Honestly, I'd of bought the ASUS MG279Q already if I didn't have an Nvidia card and didn't want Gsync. I could probably still buy one and install a gsync module myself, but I wouldn't risk it with a $600 piece of hardware even despite being quite tech savvy.

Considering we'll be spending ~$800 on a monitor that will be used for years, I don't think waiting even 2 months or so is unreasonable, especially with the potential for better features, build quality and quality control. I don't need a monitor that bad that I can't wait a little longer for a monitor I will probably keep more than 5 years. I've had the same monitor since 2009....I can wait a bit longer. I'm sure a lot of people feel the same way.

I'm loyal to no brand. Only features and quality.


----------



## BangBangPlay

My last three monitors were Acer (this one), Benq, and Asus so I don't follow one specific brand. This monitor is by far the best of the three though, especially performance/gaming wise. I get what best fits my needs and the XB270HU is that and then some. Acer beat everyone to the punch and I commend them for it, regardless of what others have experienced. I guess I got lucky, but so did a lot of other people it appears. I think they and their monitor have gotten a bad rap because of overall perception of their brand amongst enthusiasts. Asus has had *technical and QC issues* (and delays) in the not so distant past, but those seem to be forgotten because of their overall image of a gaming centered brand. I just find it laughable seeing that both monitors will use the exact same panel that Acer researched and developed.

In the mean time people like yourself that have nothing better to do while they continue to wait kick more dirt on the brand. I just hope 1440p is still relevant by the time your dream panel comes out. This industry doesn't sit still after all. I wanted a monitor that would complete all the effort and money I spent on my build and Acer delivered. That's all that really matters to me.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> The guy asked if it was the only 1440p IPS 100hz+ monitor. It's ironic that you talk about promoting other brands, when hating on other brands is as good as promoting the brand you're defending.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with looking at other brands, in fact, since the ASUS will be using the same exact panel as the XB270HU, brand only matters in features offered, build quality, and pricing.
> 
> ASUS already does offer a freesync version of the same exact panel as the HX270HU. It's called the ASUS MG279Q. It has HDMI and Displayport, so there goes your assertion that it won't have those things. It's $600, the price difference being $200 less because it lacks a G-sync module. The G-sync version will be the exact same monitor, except with ULMB and possibly 3D vision. On top of that, the ASUS MG279Q already includes built in speakers, which will probably also be in the Gsync version. The build quality on the ASUS MG279Q is a pretty good matte too.
> 
> Honestly, I'd of bought the ASUS MG279Q already if I didn't have an Nvidia card and didn't want Gsync. I could probably still buy one and install a gsync module myself, but I wouldn't risk it with a $600 piece of hardware even despite being quite tech savvy.
> 
> Considering we'll be spending ~$800 on a monitor that will be used for years, I don't think waiting even 2 months or so is unreasonable, especially with the potential for better features, build quality and quality control. I don't need a monitor that bad that I can't wait a little longer for a monitor I will probably keep more than 5 years. I've had the same monitor since 2009....I can wait a bit longer. I'm sure a lot of people feel the same way.
> 
> I'm loyal to no brand. Only features and quality.


Is it actually possible to do that with the MG279Q? (install a gsync module)


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Is it actually possible to do that with the MG279Q? (install a gsync module)


Yeah, from what I've seen you can install gsync modules on pretty much any monitor with a displayport. But I don't think they sell them separately anymore. I know they had a service where you could get them professionally installed in your display in early 2014. I think it required a bit of tweaking for each monitor to work properly. There's some older videos on youtube of people installing gsync manually.

So the only limiting factor probably is the fact that you can't buy them separately anymore.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Yeah, from what I've seen you can install gsync modules on pretty much any monitor with a displayport. But I don't think they sell them separately anymore. I know they had a service where you could get them professionally installed in your display in early 2014. I think it required a bit of tweaking for each monitor to work properly. There's some older videos on youtube of people installing gsync manually.
> 
> So the only limiting factor probably is the fact that you can't buy them separately anymore.


I thought it was just one model (asus VG something) ? Because the Gsync modules are programmed for individual monitors?

but if I could buy a gsync module and put it in an MG279Q as opposed to buying the Acer then I would be tempted... But unfortunately I don't think it is possible.


----------



## Swolern

I have a perfect Acer XB270HU for sale in the marketplace if anyone is interested. Too busy with work to enjoy.


----------



## fjaeger

4th monitor they sent me is the worst yet. There's a HUGE gap between the bezel and the screen. You can see the backlight directly; there's a strip of white light along the top of the screen, along with a ton of backlight bleed in the same area.

It's almost comical how bad the quality control on these things is. I'd just give up and wait for the ASUS, but it's supposedly not going to be released until Q4. And from what I hear, the QC on the original ROG Swifts was terrible, too.

Edit: Here it is at 24 brightness. Beautiful.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> The guy asked if it was the only 1440p IPS 100hz+ monitor. It's ironic that you talk about promoting other brands, when hating on other brands is as good as promoting the brand you're defending.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with looking at other brands, in fact, since the ASUS will be using the same exact panel as the XB270HU, brand only matters in features offered, build quality, and pricing.
> 
> ASUS already does offer a freesync version of the same exact panel as the HX270HU. It's called the ASUS MG279Q. It has HDMI and Displayport, so there goes your assertion that it won't have those things. It's $600, the price difference being $200 less because it lacks a G-sync module. The G-sync version will be the exact same monitor, except with ULMB and possibly 3D vision. On top of that, the ASUS MG279Q already includes built in speakers, which will probably also be in the Gsync version. The build quality on the ASUS MG279Q is a pretty good matte too.
> 
> Honestly, I'd of bought the ASUS MG279Q already if I didn't have an Nvidia card and didn't want Gsync. *I could probably still buy one and install a gsync module myself, but I wouldn't risk it with a $600 piece of hardware even despite being quite tech savvy.*
> 
> Considering we'll be spending ~$800 on a monitor that will be used for years, I don't think waiting even 2 months or so is unreasonable, especially with the potential for better features, build quality and quality control. I don't need a monitor that bad that I can't wait a little longer for a monitor I will probably keep more than 5 years. I've had the same monitor since 2009....I can wait a bit longer. I'm sure a lot of people feel the same way.
> 
> I'm loyal to no brand. Only features and quality.


So it's possible to purchase the module and install it yourself?

Maybe I'm being over-optimistic, but wouldn't it make sense for nVidia to offer the module as an add-on for any monitor that has the right specifications and is eligible for a firmware update (if it is needed). Someone has a 290X and buys the MG279Q. Then he changes to Pascal and adds a G-sync module to the same monitor. This is surely an overly-simplistic mindset, but everyone wins here. You can still buy AMD 'cause you can just disable the G-sync module and go back to Freesync.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjaeger*
> 
> 4th monitor they sent me is the worst yet. There's a HUGE gap between the bezel and the screen. You can see the backlight directly; there's a strip of white light along the top of the screen, along with a ton of backlight bleed in the same area.
> 
> It's almost comical how bad the quality control on these things is. I'd just give up and wait for the ASUS, but it's supposedly not going to be released until Q4. And from what I hear, the QC on the original ROG Swifts was terrible, too.
> 
> Edit: Here it is at 24 brightness. Beautiful.


That's bad.

Either Acer have made so much money on these monitors that they don't care if they receive a ton as returns 'cause they can just resell them again and hope they find someone who doesn't care or isn't as keen, or they're losing a lot of money on returns and repairs like Microsoft did with the 360. I read the other day that it cost $1.5 billion for Microsoft to provide support for the overheating issue.


----------



## AMDATI

Yeah I suppose it's not possible to put Gsync separately into a monitor anymore, and it would have to be setup specifically for a monitors model number.

That's why they don't support freesync....even though all it would take is a little software. They want people to choose gsync or nothing, which I find a little closed off and they get bad marks for that. But at the same time, gsync is way better, down to the power management driving the pixels being better. It really does offer a superiority over freesync.

Acer is definitely reselling the sent back monitors, without even bothering to fix them. The problem is, even the Asus freesync version suffers from some of the same issues, such as smudges behind the screen, looking like someone took a greasy finger across it. They are all the same panel produced by Acer. I haven't heard about any dust speck issues with the Asus version though. The returned screens can't ever be fixed, they were born defective.

I doubt Acer is losing money at all. The panel probably costs less than half the retail cost to produce. In fact, without gsync, it might even cost the same or less than a typical TN panel to produce! If not, only slightly more. They're also probably getting Gsync modules for $25 and adding a $200 premium. They priced it so high because they knew they'd be making out like bandits even with the lesser sales numbers, along with protecting their other lower end panel sales.

With the dust and smudge issues, these panels were definitely processed in some back alley factory without clean room conditions.


----------



## Oncoguitar

If anyone cares, I have uploaded a very-high quality ICC profile for a great calibration of this screen (MUCH better than the one Acer claims to use for their site...), and you can find it *HERE*

[EDIT] No, this is not the one TFT Central has uploaded. This one is much higher quality. I made this one myself and I let my spectrometer run curves for 10 hours to get it as accurate as possible.

Set your display brightness to 24, then under the 'User' defined Color Temp, set Red to 50, Green to 46 and Blue to 43, and make sure your gamma is set to 2.2. Enjoy!


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> If anyone cares, I have uploaded a very-high quality ICC profile for a great calibration of this screen (MUCH better than the one Acer claims to use for their site...), and you can find it *HERE*
> 
> [EDIT] No, this is not the one TFT Central has uploaded. This one is much higher quality. I made this one myself and I let my spectrometer run curves for 10 hours to get it as accurate as possible.
> 
> Set your display brightness to 24, then under the 'User' defined Color Temp, set Red to 50, Green to 46 and Blue to 43, and make sure your gamma is set to 2.2. Enjoy!


Pointless to have a 'highly accurate' profile since it was only calibrated for your particular screen. Every panel will have differences. The most accurate profile you can get for your particular screen is one you make yourself with a colorimeter or spectrometer.


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> If anyone cares, I have uploaded a very-high quality ICC profile for a great calibration of this screen (MUCH better than the one Acer claims to use for their site...), and you can find it *HERE*


will try this tonight!! thanks


----------



## Apk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Pointless to have a 'highly accurate' profile since it was only calibrated for your particular screen. Every panel will have differences. The most accurate profile you can get for your particular screen is one you make yourself with a colorimeter or spectrometer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> If anyone cares, I have uploaded a very-high quality ICC profile for a great calibration of this screen (MUCH better than the one Acer claims to use for their site...), and you can find it *HERE*
> 
> [EDIT] No, this is not the one TFT Central has uploaded. This one is much higher quality. I made this one myself and I let my spectrometer run curves for 10 hours to get it as accurate as possible.
> 
> Set your display brightness to 24, then under the 'User' defined Color Temp, set Red to 50, Green to 46 and Blue to 43, and make sure your gamma is set to 2.2. Enjoy!


I agree with sakete... this profile was made specifically for your monitor, and a less specific profile like the one from TFT Central would probably be better suited for a large range of screens.

I personally tried the settings and ICC profile from TFT Central and found them to be really... "off" from the colors I'm used to seeing, calibrated by my Spyder4, while others swear by it. With the QC issues I'm sure the color consistency from panel to panel is off.


----------



## dopamine00

I just ordered my Acer XB270HU on Monday and received it this afternoon. The panel looks fantastic (0 imperfections) but I'm having issues with the refresh rate. I can set the refresh rate to 85hz at maximum. Anything else (100, 120, 144) reverts back to the previously set refresh rate. I'm using a GTX 690 and a 15ft DP to MiniDP cable because the 690 only has MiniDP. Think it could be the cables fault?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopamine00*
> 
> I just ordered my Acer XB270HU on Monday and received it this afternoon. The panel looks fantastic (0 imperfections) but I'm having issues with the refresh rate. I can set the refresh rate to 85hz at maximum. Anything else (100, 120, 144) reverts back to the previously set refresh rate. I'm using a GTX 690 and a 15ft DP to MiniDP cable because the 690 only has MiniDP. Think it could be the cables fault?


Yea, I don't think that cable is going to fly.


----------



## Apk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopamine00*
> 
> I just ordered my Acer XB270HU on Monday and received it this afternoon. The panel looks fantastic (0 imperfections) but I'm having issues with the refresh rate. I can set the refresh rate to 85hz at maximum. Anything else (100, 120, 144) reverts back to the previously set refresh rate. I'm using a GTX 690 and a 15ft DP to MiniDP cable because the 690 only has MiniDP. Think it could be the cables fault?


It might be time to move past that 600 series card


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Samsung is actually one of the biggest companies in the world, if not the biggest. It's probably bigger than apple and microsoft and google combined. It even has a military division, and an entire city. Samsung is in the business of everything; from insurance to hospitals. And I don't just mean hospital electronics, I mean actual hospitals. Samsung hospitals.


LOL ...

That's it, I want to work for Samsung.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopamine00*
> 
> I just ordered my Acer XB270HU on Monday and received it this afternoon. The panel looks fantastic (0 imperfections) but I'm having issues with the refresh rate. I can set the refresh rate to 85hz at maximum. Anything else (100, 120, 144) reverts back to the previously set refresh rate. I'm using a GTX 690 and a 15ft DP to MiniDP cable because the 690 only has MiniDP. Think it could be the cables fault?


I use a mini DP to DP at 120hz all the time ...

Haven't tried it at 144hz, though but I know it works fine with my laptop (GTX970m) and my 120hz monitor at work...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> LOL ...
> 
> That's it, I want to work for Samsung.


Ironic that was coming from a guy who lectured me about not defending brands, although his screename is yet another major brand. This monitor's threads have attracted quite an amusing peanut gallery.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Ironic that was coming from a guy who lectured me about not defending brands, although his screename is yet another major brand. This monitor's threads have attracted quite an amusing peanut gallery.


Stating a fact about a company is not defending brands or even promoting them. It's a fact: Samsungs revenue was over 300 billion. That's more than Microsoft, Apple, and Google combined. In fact, I am very critical of AMD's offerings and performance over the last few years.

I own a Panasonic stereo (and microwave), a Samsung SSD, a western digital HDD, an Intel CPU, an Nvidia videocard made by Zotac, a Cooler Master power supply & keyboard with Cherry MX switches made in Germany, G. Skill RAM, An Asrock motherboard. etc etc.

What I am definitely not a fan of though, is quality issues, which are still being reported in the latest manufactured parts. It's also already a verified guarantee that the monitor does at times fall outside of its full 144hz specifications. Your monitor could say 144Hz, your FPS counter could say 144Hz, but as far as your panel is physically concerned, it's not doing that.

4ms Gray to Gray can mean 6-10ms black to black response times, and since not all color changes happen equally, quite a few changes can fall outside of the required 7ms to get true 144hz. Let's be clear here.....the moment your pixel response time falls outside of 7ms, is the moment you are absolutely no longer within the 144hz specification.

Now granted, it's still a beautiful panel, specs wise, even if it was only 120hz, but with the quality control being what it is, along with the build quality, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who values making good purchases.

With the ASUS version, you're potentially getting 3D vision, an HDMI port, better build quality, better quality control, and built in speakers too....all at the same price point. I personally would love to have a cheap pair of speakers built into my monitor, if only for when I don't feel like putting on my Sennheiser headphones. It'd be perfect for youtube videos and such, along with lite casual gaming. Good space saver. I'd chuck an extra $70 into buying 3D vision glasses if its supported, but I'd be happy if it eve only included speakers and a quality matte body. With it just around the corner, potentially within 2 months, it could potentially mean competition that drives prices down and quality control could be better by then.

I will be keeping any monitor I buy next, for at least 5 years, and I'm sure by then, 144hz 1440p gaming will be possible in even the lower end videocards. I personally couldn't deal with the gloss bezel and base for that long, especially once it starts showing wear and tear. So when I make a monitor purchase, I want it to be a good one.

I could buy ten xb270hu's with cash right now if I wanted without hurting my pocket book. But I prefer to spend my money wisely. Life may be too short to constantly wait....but it's also too short to live with buyers remorse from bad purchase decisions.


----------



## sakete

So I received my second XB270HU today. The first one was overall fine, but it had one dead pixel and at this price range I want it to be perfect. The 2nd monitor has zero dead pixels! It did have a speck of dust in the top right, but I was able to flick that down to the bottom right all the way to the edge and now I can't see it anymore. I also don't see any obvious BLB, just some glow depending on viewing angles (and again guys, glow is normal for these IPS type screens). The glow actually appears to be a little less pronounced than first XB270HU I have. Will be able to see better when it's dark out but so far so good. Either way will give it a week to settle in and break in a bit.


----------



## BangBangPlay

@AMDATI

You don't own the monitor and are basing everything you opine here from what you read. You see I do own the monitor and got a damn near perfect panel on my first shot. So our varying opinions come from very different experiences. That is why you undoubtedly continue referencing other brands while I just reference Acer and their sister company AUO that designed the panel.

I don't care so much about the quality control issues because they don't effect me directly, or the "build quality" because I use a vesa wall mount (have never installed the stand) and it is the only monitor of its kind. Although the ladder doesn't necessarily excuse the glossy bezel, lack of 3D (does anyone care?) or so so OSD, it ultimately doesn't bother me because it is totally unique. Nothing else available now or for a while (likely Q4 this year) will do what this monitor does, period.

As far as your 144 Hz conspiracy theory goes, hypothetically that would mean that the coveted Asus monitor will also be affected. Back to reality, 144 frames a second are 144 frames a second unless the monitor is dropping frames. The GPU is producing that many frames so the monitor has to be displaying it because they are synced. I don't always game at the monitors peak framerate, I tend to fall between 72-90 FPS right now in the Witcher and it is nothing short of amazingly smooth and responsive. I'll admit that I was surprised to see them release it at 144 Hz instead of 120 Hz when it was announced, but that doesn't mean that it is being overclocked. Besides you can set the framerate cap to anything you want in the CP, I still have my desktop set to 120 Hz.

You can do whatever you want with your time and money. That is your right, it doesn't effect me or the monitor I use daily in the slightest. I'm not going to try to sway you one way or another. I just don't think it's right to spread misinformation and doubt just because you don't like a brand or the product they produced. So I will call you out on it...


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> If anyone cares, I have uploaded a very-high quality ICC profile for a great calibration of this screen (MUCH better than the one Acer claims to use for their site...), and you can find it *HERE*
> 
> [EDIT] No, this is not the one TFT Central has uploaded. This one is much higher quality. I made this one myself and I let my spectrometer run curves for 10 hours to get it as accurate as possible.
> 
> Set your display brightness to 24, then under the 'User' defined Color Temp, set Red to 50, Green to 46 and Blue to 43, and make sure your gamma is set to 2.2. Enjoy!


I tried your settings, and they actually made my firefox browsing better. More defined fonts. What is the contrast you have your set at?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoadingX2eat*
> 
> I tried your settings, and they actually made my firefox browsing better. More defined fonts. What is the contrast you have your set at?


For what it's worth ... his profile and OSD settings also look fantastic on my Acer .... I prefer the brightness a bit higher, though. But overall ... very good colors and especially black levels and contrast ...


----------



## dopamine00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopamine00*
> 
> I just ordered my Acer XB270HU on Monday and received it this afternoon. The panel looks fantastic (0 imperfections) but I'm having issues with the refresh rate. I can set the refresh rate to 85hz at maximum. Anything else (100, 120, 144) reverts back to the previously set refresh rate. I'm using a GTX 690 and a 15ft DP to MiniDP cable because the 690 only has MiniDP. Think it could be the cables fault?


Thanks to those who replied with useful information. I'm happy to say the my cable was the issue.

Initally the bad cable I purchased was a Cable Matters 15ft DP to Mini DP.

Ineffective Cable: Cable Matters® Gold Plated Mini DisplayPort (Thunderbolt™ Port Compatible) to DisplayPort Cable in Black 15 Feet - 4K Resolution Ready

I did some research and found this site which describes the apparent plague of non-VESA spec cables. It's worth a read if you're in my stuation and want/need to use DP to Mini DP cable. They also have a database of products compliant with their spec. I imagine it's not complete, but it's a good reference.

Displayport.org How to Choose a DisplayPort Cable, and Not Get a Bad One!

I ended up going with a Accell 6ft DP to Mini DP cable. It allows me to enable 144hz without issue. I didn't know it at the time of posting, but the Cable Matters cable actually caused other issues. The Acer XB270HU would turn off (No Signal message) whenever I launched a game. I could only use it if I did a clean wipe of the Nvidia drivers and had no other monitors plugged in.

Working Cable: Accell B143B-007J UltraAV Mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort 1.2 Cable with Latch, White, 6.6-Feet


----------



## karkee

A small question I am thinking about buying this monitor.

Is it possible if you have nvidia to use for example display -> no scaling ? Because ive been searching but cant find if you can do it because I thought the monitor has no real scaler?

I am actually not really interested in all the gsync stuff... all I want is an IPS with good quality and be able to use 120 hz and nvidia no display scaling option. So maybi the asus with freesync would be better option?


----------



## LoadingX2eat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> A small question I am thinking about buying this monitor.
> 
> Is it possible if you have nvidia to use for example display -> no scaling ? Because ive been searching but cant find if you can do it because I thought the monitor has no real scaler?
> 
> I am actually not really interested in all the gsync stuff... all I want is an IPS with good quality and be able to use 120 hz and nvidia no display scaling option. So maybi the asus with freesync would be better option?


the Asus with Freesync would be cheaper. (ASUS MG MG279Q)

As for the no scaling I attached a screenshot. Not sure if this is what you're looking for.


----------



## dopamine00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> A small question I am thinking about buying this monitor.
> 
> Is it possible if you have nvidia to use for example display -> no scaling ? Because ive been searching but cant find if you can do it because I thought the monitor has no real scaler?
> 
> I am actually not really interested in all the gsync stuff... all I want is an IPS with good quality and be able to use 120 hz and nvidia no display scaling option. So maybi the asus with freesync would be better option?


I'm not sure what you're referring to by "no scaling". I do use Windows scaling because my eyes are bad and 1440p with text is almost unreadable (in my perception). Bare in mind this this display will only let you take advantage of variable refresh rate (Nvidia = GSync, AMD = Freesync) if you have a Nvidia card. You should be looking at a Freesync monitor if you have an AMD graphics card.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> A small question I am thinking about buying this monitor.
> 
> Is it possible if you have nvidia to use for example display -> no scaling ? Because ive been searching but cant find if you can do it because I thought the monitor has no real scaler?
> 
> I am actually not really interested in all the gsync stuff... all I want is an IPS with good quality and be able to use 120 hz and nvidia no display scaling option. So maybi the asus with freesync would be better option?


Display-no scaling won't do anything if the monitor does not have a hardware scaler. It's all handled by the GPU.
Even if you select it, it will still be GPU scaled.

This only applies to resolutions under native.

"Display -no scaling" allows the monitor itself to control the aspect and scaling settings. So if there are screen emulation sizes or 1:1 / aspect settings in the OSD, you can select those to get a proper 1:1 image of lower screen resolutions like 1024x768 (with black bars) or an aspected 1024x768 that is stretched vertically to the top and bottom edges, with the horizontal left/right having black bars to preserve the aspect ratio, and so on.

If a monitor doesn't have a scaler or the scaler is handled by the GPU, the GPU drivers will handle this instead, and every lower resolution will be treated like a native resolution to the monitor.


----------



## Benji2d

So I bought this monitor a couple hours ago hesitantly after reading nearly every post in this thread, but I have been waiting too long to get this monitor I couldn't help entering the apparent lottery. Even the guy who sold it to me had returned 2 of them due to dead pixels (then gave up), but I still left with the last one in the store knowing that it's from the original bad batch sent to Australia. I haven't had a chance to actually fully test it, but have turned it on to view bad ips glow.... The bottom right yellow glow is there, but it is not bad at all, probably wouldn't have even realized it was there if I wasn't made aware of it by reading about it! Mind you this is only been tested on the start up screen as I haven't plugged it in to computer (but this also confirmed no stuck white pixels too).... Anyways I feel I may be on a winner, I will keep you updated.
I just feel if you are like me not knowing whether to buy this monitor or not and you want to know every little bit of info you can find on this monitor, here's my input so far ?

Update: after 24 hours of use:
I've ran a few tests and there are no dead/stuck pixels. and no dust of any kind. But, I stand corrected on the ips glow, it is definitely noticeable, but I'm convincing myself it's not that bad. But contemplating returning it in 2 weeks when the new shipment come in lol.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Display-no scaling won't do anything if the monitor does not have a hardware scaler. It's all handled by the GPU.
> Even if you select it, it will still be GPU scaled.
> 
> This only applies to resolutions under native.
> 
> "Display -no scaling" allows the monitor itself to control the aspect and scaling settings. So if there are screen emulation sizes or 1:1 / aspect settings in the OSD, you can select those to get a proper 1:1 image of lower screen resolutions like 1024x768 (with black bars) or an aspected 1024x768 that is stretched vertically to the top and bottom edges, with the horizontal left/right having black bars to preserve the aspect ratio, and so on.
> 
> If a monitor doesn't have a scaler or the scaler is handled by the GPU, the GPU drivers will handle this instead, and every lower resolution will be treated like a native resolution to the monitor.


Ok , so the acer doesnt have a hardware scaler as far as I can find? But the upcoming Asus will have? Or will both dont have a hardware scaler?

I am trying to decide either to wait for the Asus since all the Acer lottery and get a QNIX untill than or just get the acer... as I really need a new monitor right now -.-


----------



## thrgk

So for games where I get fps at 100 or around there is ULMB better to use than Gsync in that case ? What is the ulmb range? I thought it was 80 to 100 so I could just make max fps in bf4 95 and be set ?

Is ulmb enabled through OSD? I never used it before


----------



## Exolaris

Anyone have any idea why I'm getting screen tearing at 120hz with Gsync enabled? Vsync is off in my games and globally in the Nvidia control panel. I'm using a 980 ti.


----------



## vladz

^

I think you need to turn ON the vsync either game profile or globally( just do globally)


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^
> 
> I think you need to turn ON the vsync either game profile or globally( just do globally)


You don't have to have V-Sync on to have G-Sync work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why I'm getting screen tearing at 120hz with Gsync enabled? Vsync is off in my games and globally in the Nvidia control panel. I'm using a 980 ti.


Are you sure G-sync is actually enabled?

Go into the menu on the OSD & select info, See what "Mode" says.


----------



## Nomei

is there a noticable difference in response time between Acer XB270HU 4ms and Asus ROG Swift 1ms? I am planing to buy one of those for gaming especially for CSGO.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomei*
> 
> is there a noticable difference in response time between Acer XB270HU 4ms and Asus ROG Swift 1ms? I am planing to buy one of those for gaming especially for CSGO.


The Swift is def more snappy. .....


----------



## s1rrah

But the Acer is no slouch .. really fast for an IPS panel.


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> You don't have to have V-Sync on to have G-Sync work.


Mmmm in my case i need to turn ON my vsync because i always hit 170fps to 180fps on bf4 i notice the gsync is not working because my fps boost to 160fps and up. That happened when the new nvidia driver came well im gonna try to turn off agsin my vsync then let see what happen.
Quote:


> is there a noticable difference in response time between Acer XB270HU 4ms and Asus ROG Swift 1ms? I am planing to buy one of those for gaming especially for CSGO.


Sir i own a rog swift my kdr on bf4 is still the same using the xb270hu. For 800$ go for ips you will never regret the beauty of ips monitor 1ms vs 4ms i cant see the difference(just me) but the color no contest if you love eye candy like i said you will never regret the beauty of this monitor.the build quality sucks but the specs is jaw dropping(for now)


----------



## Washuu

First one I sent back for dead pixels and dust in the lamination. Second one, light bleed, and one partially dead pixel in the lower right that I can barely see. Basically, I do not want to send another one back so I am just going to keep it. The light bleed has actually gotten a bit better over the week. Both were purchased from Amazon and manufactured in May. The second one had Acer anti-tamper tape over the lid where as the first one did not.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washuu*
> 
> First one I sent back for dead pixels and dust in the lamination. Second one, light bleed, and one partially dead pixel in the lower right that I can barely see. Basically, I do not want to send another one back so I am just going to keep it. The light bleed has actually gotten a bit better over the week. Both were purchased from Amazon and manufactured in May. The second one had Acer anti-tamper tape over the lid where as the first one did not.


Ouch, that sounds a lot like you got a returned unit sold to you under the guise of being a brand new item. Illegal to say the least.

I think May is the last manufacturing date period, because people buying the unit even within the last 24 hours all say it was made in May, and I've not seen a June or July manufacturing date reported yet.

Maybe they halted production on the panel altogether, that may also be why Asus hasn't delivered their G-sync version.

People who bought the ASUS MG279Q have reported the same issues as Acer buyers, which is no wonder, because it's the same exact panel.

Quote:


> Cons: I've returned the monitor once already and now will be twice due to some weird smudges on the screen. They look like someone wiped the screen with greasy fingers and left some residue, but the weird thing is that these smudges are only visible when the screen in on. When I turn the screen off the display looks clean and crisp. I'm wondering if this is something on the inside or has something to do with the panel. I ran Jscreenfix just to see if it helped the issue at all and it did not.
> I've also had one stuck pixel on the first display and a line of stuck pixels on the second.


Quote:


> Manufacturer Response:
> Dear Cade,
> 
> Thank your for your time in posting a review about our products. We are sorry to hear your experience with the monitor (smudges on screen) we apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. Just to check, have you tried using a different cable or use the monitor to a different computer to see if the issue will still exist? If you need further assistance, just email me at [email protected] and place the case#N150713996 in the subject line for reference.
> 
> Thank you for choosing ASUS!
> 
> Best regards,
> Jerry A
> ASUS Customer Loyalty


Ouch lol! Bad response.

Alteast ASUS is replying though. Acer has literally said nothing during this whole issues. Basically been completely quiet, won't even respond to customers nor issue apologies nor cover shipping costs in good faith!

That's what Acer is counting on though, for people to be soo wary with sending it back, especially at their own cost, that they just keep their damaged product. Acer knows it has potentially millions of dollars worth of defective product on its hands. They had to know before they even sent these things out after production.

If this monitor was $500, I could overlook the QC issues....but at the premium of $800 with a glossy build, that's just a slap in the face to have QC issues.

If the Hololense comes out before ASUS's gsync version, I might buy that instead


----------



## Washuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> If this monitor was $500, I could overlook the QC issues....but at the premium of $800 with a glossy build, that's just a slap in the face to have QC issues.


Yeah, quite annoying at least. I live rather far away from the closest UPS and FedEx depots so I end up paying lots in gas to drop off a return package to Amazon.

I just noticed that the lower "pixel" seems to actually be dust. It moves with viewing angle. The glossy build does not bother me too much. I plan on desk mounting the monitors soon.


----------



## Malinkadink

Microcenter got 3 units in recently near me, i can check the manufacturing date on the outside of the box yeah? might be worth going over to check them out and see if they are from May also or possibly June.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Microcenter got 3 units in recently near me, i can check the manufacturing date on the outside of the box yeah? might be worth going over to check them out and see if they are from May also or possibly June.


My local Microcenter also had a new shipment .... even though I'm totally pleased with mine, I still almost bought one just to "look at" ... LOL ... like a crack addict or something. LOL ..


----------



## theMillen

so i know this monitor does not officially support 3d vision.. and ive asked in the owners thread to no avail. but has anyone tried 'hacking' around the official support? i remember a few years ago ppl were able to force/hack unsupported 120hz samsungs into working. maybe just on the newer ones that support ulmb at 120hz?


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> You don't have to have V-Sync on to have G-Sync work.
> Are you sure G-sync is actually enabled?
> 
> Go into the menu on the OSD & select info, See what "Mode" says.


Yep, 120hz G-sync enabled in OSD.


----------



## Polska

Ugh I think my monitor is a lemon. I get red artifacts if I use ULMB (any refresh rate), or gync on 120hz or above. Ugh gotta drive so far for the exchange, will see if the store does a quick exam for me onsite of the replacement.

Also I didn't question it at time of purchases, but the Acer sticker on the 3 boxes on the shelf was broken. Do you think they are reselling returned and/or refurbished units? Everything inside was in plastic and taped up, looked untouched.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> so i know this monitor does not officially support 3d vision.. and ive asked in the owners thread to no avail. but has anyone tried 'hacking' around the official support? i remember a few years ago ppl were able to force/hack unsupported 120hz samsungs into working. maybe just on the newer ones that support ulmb at 120hz?


Wait, new ones support ULMB at 120?


----------



## Falkentyne

There's apparently a firmware update that allows 120hz ULMB (someone posted a screenshot of "ULMB only available at 85, 100, 120hz") and it working at 120hz, but 0% chance of any gsync monitor being user flashable. They're shipping from the factory this way.
I'd hate to see a testUFO alien invasion strobe crosstalk test for this. Probably looks awful compared to 100hz.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1

This feels like Benq V4 Z series firmware all over again. New AMA mode, no mention or marketing of it, just quietly being shipped as a "Displayport loss of signal fix" LOL (yes it does fix that). Except these were user flashable (with much difficulty).


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Wait, new ones support ULMB at 120?


yup, newer ones (i think may or later, might be april not 100%) have newer firmware and do 120hz ULMB i can comfirm this i got min the other day flawless panel with 120hz ULMB







and hay-oh seen you a bit in the 980 ti owners club


----------



## Tablo

Heads up it's back on Amazon with Prime for 750$. Tempted to bite, it was under review for a few days before.
On the flipside 980 Tis aren't super readily available so maybe I'll just wait...


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> Heads up it's back on Amazon with Prime for 750$. Tempted to bite, it was under review for a few days before.
> On the flipside 980 Tis aren't super readily available so maybe I'll just wait...


So....under review...then $50 knocked off....too fishy. My guess is they know something is wrong with the stock, and the price change tips their hand. I wouldn't even be surprised if the stock they have left is the returned stock, hoping to chuck that first. I mean they list it as 7-19 in stock generally, which is a low number considering all of the replacements they have to send out.

As good as Amazons return/replacement policy is, I wouldn't want to go through the hassle of returning 3 monitors.

I could honestly save more than $50 shopping at newegg, considering 12% taxes on $800 is over $96. Of course, you'd have to get a good one the first time around, because after a return or two, you're only saving as much as Amazon.

If you look at the latest review, two weeks in a user had some serious issues. Would hate for that to happen after 30 days and then have to screw around with Acer's RMA process.

Basically it's "Here's $50 off because we know you're probably going to have to ship it back to RMA....good luck!"

I think what retailers should start doing is stop selling it entirely until the quality control issues are fixed. If no one is willing to sell it, Acer would be forced to deal with the QC issues.

Still would probably wait for Asus's version. Or if the Hololense comes out with windows 10, screw buying a new monitor! I'm gonna empty a room and live in it.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> So....under review...then $50 knocked off....too fishy. My guess is they know something is wrong with the stock, and the price change tips their hand. I wouldn't even be surprised if the stock they have left is the returned stock, hoping to chuck that first. I mean they list it as 7-19 in stock generally, which is a low number considering all of the replacements they have to send out.
> 
> As good as Amazons return/replacement policy is, I wouldn't want to go through the hassle of returning 3 monitors.
> 
> I could honestly save more than $50 shopping at newegg, considering 12% taxes on $800 is over $96. Of course, you'd have to get a good one the first time around, because after a return or two, you're only saving as much as Amazon.
> 
> If you look at the latest review, two weeks in a user had some serious issues. Would hate for that to happen after 30 days and then have to screw around with Acer's RMA process.
> 
> Basically it's "Here's $50 off because we know you're probably going to have to ship it back to RMA....good luck!"
> 
> I think what retailers should start doing is stop selling it entirely until the quality control issues are fixed. If no one is willing to sell it, Acer would be forced to deal with the QC issues.
> 
> Still would probably wait for Asus's version. Or if the Hololense comes out with windows 10, screw buying a new monitor! I'm gonna empty a room and live in it.


I got one from the new stock from Amazon after I requested a replacement from the first one I received. I tested the second monitor and here are my results:

I used a i1 Display Pro colorimeter with the included software.
Target luminance is 100cd/m² and target white point is 6500K.

Results:
Luminance: 99 cd/m²
Whitepoint: 6473K
Black depth: 0.088 cd/m²
Calibrated contrast ratio: 1125:1

Not bad for an IPS type monitor.

Also no noticeable bleeding, no dead pixels, acceptable glow. I think this second one is a keeper. The bleeding is actually better than the Dell U2715H I had first, before I decided to go the Gsync route. But I must have been lucky with this panel, it's quite good!


----------



## AMDATI

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0AJ35P8734

Look at that crap, $999 at newegg. Was $750 at Amazon for about 6 hours, back up to $800. What's up with the pricing on this thing? Well I know, it's because newegg is probably out of stock and not carrying it anymore at the moment, so it's listing other sellers pricing....but geez that's insanely overpriced by $200! You'd have to be dumb to buy that, when you could buy it directly from Acer at the $800 price point.

And as for Amazon, their algorithms basically change prices even with one sale. i.e. Increased demand, increased price...especially when there's only ~10 in stock, that's basically a +10% reduction in stock, so the algorithms see that as a huge shift.

It seems like no one wants to have anything to do with this monitor, except refurbish companies and third parties looking to over price. Hopefully Acer will get its act together on QC. It looks like we may be nearing a precipice where stock will run out entirely, and in fact, there hasn't been any production of the panel since May. My guess is they halted production, knowing there were serious issues with the QC and is trying to offload what it can.

I would honestly rather buy something like this at Walmart for the easy return since the final price will basically be the same, but even they don't actually carry it anymore on their site.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acer/45030104

Still waiting on Asus, and on day 1, I will buy the PG27. Pricing might even drop by $50-$100 by then. My guess is it will be cheaper just to dethrone the XB27. Also my guess is Acer is waiting on X number of sales or time before allowing Asus to sell any of the panels, since anything having the same panel would be in direct competition.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> So....under review...then $50 knocked off....too fishy. My guess is...
> 
> I'm gonna empty a room and live in it.


You realize that your last 3 posts in this forum have been pure fallacious speculation. To boot, Amazon is now selling the XB for around $795, so that kinda pokes holes in your wild slippery slope conspiracy theory. But that doesn't bother you, you just switch it up. Most of what you allege here is based on flawed logic/reasoning.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0AJ35P8734
> 
> Look at that crap, $999 at newegg. Was $750 at Amazon for about 6 hours, back up to $800. What's up with the pricing on this thing? Well I know, it's because newegg is probably out of stock and not carrying it anymore at the moment, so it's listing other sellers pricing....but geez that's insanely overpriced by $200! You'd have to be dumb to buy that, when you could buy it directly from Acer at the $800 price point.
> .


duuuude... take the crazy elewhere... the newegg price you linked is not sold by newegg but a 3rd party who can set whatever price they want (much like amazon 3rd party, they always gouge) newegg price is down there at 799, but OOS. why are you still in this thread if all you do it piss on it?


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> duuuude... take the crazy elewhere... the newegg price you linked is not sold by newegg but a 3rd party who can set whatever price they want (much like amazon 3rd party, they always gouge) newegg price is down there at 799, but OOS. why are you still in this thread if all you do it piss on it?


Newegg was out of stock, and I already stated that it was a third party seller. If talking about a product going up from $800 to $999 is 'pissing' on it, then so be it....but at that point, it wouldn't be unreasonable now would it? I like the panel features, just not the build quality and control quality. Many buyers agree. When people complain about the dust, smudges, red lines and backlight bleed....are they 'pissing' on it?


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> You realize that your last 3 posts in this forum have been pure fallacious speculation. To boot, Amazon is now selling the XB for around $795, so that kinda pokes holes in your wild slippery slope conspiracy theory. But that doesn't bother you, you just switch it up. Most of what you allege here is based on flawed logic/reasoning.


Once again, I stated in a post that it went from $750 and back up again in a matter of hours....so you're trying to point out something I already clearly stated. I was merely speaking about how Amazons pricing algorithms adjust soo rapidly based on sales and stock numbers. You ever stop to think that maybe....you...are the problem?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Once again, I stated in a post that it went from $750 and back up again in a matter of hours....so you're trying to point out something I already clearly stated. I was merely speaking about how Amazons pricing algorithms adjust soo rapidly based on sales and stock numbers. You ever stop to think that maybe....you...are the problem?


Lol, so I tell you that your arguments are all logical fallacies and you respond by using another fallacious argument? That's called poisoning the well, aka argumentum ad hominem, which deflects the argument back at your opponent. You also use red herring, slippery slope, cherry picking (texas sharpshooter), etc.

Alas, I am not arguing any points, I am just poking holes in yours. Oh and Amazon dropped the price back down to $749, so that must mean that they are up to something bad by your reasoning...

If anyone hasn't seen this yet there is a member who posted how to dismantle and clean the dirt from beneath the protective coating here in the discussion forum. It looks like it is fairly easy and only requires a putty knife, a screwdriver, and a microfiber cloth.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Lol, so I tell you that your arguments are all logical fallacies and you respond by using another fallacious argument? That's called poisoning the well, aka argumentum ad hominem, which deflects the argument back at your opponent. You also use red herring, slippery slope, cherry picking (texas sharpshooter), etc.
> 
> Alas, I am not arguing any points, I am just poking holes in yours. Oh and Amazon dropped the price back down to $749, so that must mean that they are up to something bad by your reasoning...
> 
> If anyone hasn't seen this yet there is a member who posted how to dismantle and clean the dirt from beneath the protective coating here in the discussion forum. It looks like it is fairly easy and only requires a putty knife, a screwdriver, and a microfiber cloth.


You keep saying logical fallacies and use terms like poisoning the well....yet have zero actual examples of doing so. It's like you're used to believing that if you say things are true, that they become truth. It also seems very much like you're just being contrarian. It's like you're literally inventing a whole argument backstory so that you can somehow appear to be correct in your assertions....and it's pretty transparent.

Quote:


> If anyone hasn't seen this yet there is a member who posted how to dismantle and clean the dirt from beneath the protective coating here in the discussion forum. It looks like it is fairly easy and only requires a putty knife, a screwdriver, and a microfiber cloth.


Ok, but....

1) This doesn't apply at all
2) This voids your warranty
3) This shouldn't be required for an $800+ product.
4) This can introduce more dust (less visible, smaller, but greater amounts)

If someone wants to try it, fine by me.....But I wouldn't exactly say "Oh you can't talk about the dust as a negative aspect because you can take a putty knife, a screwdriver, void your warranty, take it apart, and clean the dust off yourself!......so....uh....Take that!".

I mean at this point, I'm not even sure what you're trying to argue here.....except arguing for the sake of arguing...i.e. contrarian.

I think I know what's going on though....you post on these forums about 1-2 times a day, every single day, on average, for 2 years straight....so you feel some kind of ownership of or attachment to, these forums....It's something out of place on your shelf to you, even if you are wrong in feeling that way. So you see something you don't like about a product you do like, and you go into argument mode, in an unreasonable fashion.....even if the discussion you're ranting against is completely expected and reasonable.

I think I've pretty much got you pegged....and honestly, you'd probably be better off not replying further, because nothing you can say can make any positive contribution to this discussion.....just more ghost claims of 'logical fallacies' and being argumentative....for the sake of arguing.

I think you can get your arguing fix elsewhere on these forums...or better yet....on completely different site forums.


----------



## Falkentyne

I muted that guy a long time ago. I guess "bang" is still at it, except he's now trolling other people (since he can't troll me because of ignore).

It's best not to reply to him. Just put him on ignore. All he does is flame people and troll all the monitor threads. You'll be happier that way.


----------



## BangBangPlay

You don't know that it voids your warranty, but ignorance has never stopped you from trying to make a point. I wasn't posting that to make a point either, but of course you imagined that I did. Just because you asked; You poison the well (ad hominem) by trying to attack my character and motives, which has nothing to do with the wild claims you have made here. You introduced a red herring/slippery slope when you likened the XB270HU to other hardware that has employed the use of false marketing specs, and asserted that Acers products don't last respectively. You cherry pick numbers (like online prices and negative reviews) to help strengthen your argument/theories about selling refurbished monitors and overall reception of the monitor. Hell you just straight make up facts to come to complete illogical conclusions (like your Samsung love fest among others). And to boot you consistently use straw man as a way to get out of actually explaining your wild claims.

You are wrong to assume (again) that I am trying to win an argument, I just call BS when I see it. If anyone is transparent its you, seeing as you don't own or plan to own the product being discussed here. You do deserve to know that your logic is flawed, although I'll admit that you do have a vivid imagination..


----------



## fastpcman12

so my moniotor came in, what adapter do i need to purchase to get my mac book pro haswell connected to it?


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I muted that guy a long time ago. I guess "bang" is still at it, except he's now trolling other people (since he can't troll me because of ignore).
> 
> It's best not to reply to him. Just put him on ignore. All he does is flame people and troll all the monitor threads. You'll be happier that way.


Yep, just blocked him too. Basically argues just to argue then tries to make wild assertions about the other person in an attempt to goad them into arguing with him, where he'll make further baseless assertions until the argument becomes soo deluded that there's no point to it....and that's when someone like him feels like they've won...and it's sad. There's at least one of him on every forum.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I muted that guy a long time ago. I guess "bang" is still at it, except he's now trolling other people (since he can't troll me because of ignore).
> 
> It's best not to reply to him. Just put him on ignore. All he does is flame people and troll all the monitor threads. You'll be happier that way.


thank you for that, i thought it may be the case but... i seemed to twitch everytime i saw his posts, so ignore it is!


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> so my moniotor came in, what adapter do i need to purchase to get my mac book pro haswell connected to it?


mini displayport to displayport


----------



## asonenine

Has anyone received one from Amazon after the recent re-stock? I have one coming in sometime tomorrow. Second try after receiving one with a number of issues a few months back. Interested to hear how they've been coming in lately. I had previously committed to waiting until Microcenter got them in stock, but the guy I talked to there was under the impression they wouldn't be getting any more in for a bit.


----------



## Kfizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asonenine*
> 
> Has anyone received one from Amazon after the recent re-stock? I have one coming in sometime tomorrow. Second try after receiving one with a number of issues a few months back. Interested to hear how they've been coming in lately. I had previously committed to waiting until Microcenter got them in stock, but the guy I talked to there was under the impression they wouldn't be getting any more in for a bit.


I got one from amazon a week ago. It is a keeper and on my first attempt. Just minor backlight bleed but you have to be looking for it on a black background. The glow isn't bad on this thing either, maybe the best I have seen out of the many ips screens I have owned. One ultra tiny dust particle in the bottom right corner of the matte coating, but i have to be like 3 inches from the screen and on a 100% bright white background to even see it so not bad. No dead pixels.

I don't think I would even attempt to switch this panel out based off the other terrible stories I read going through 3-5 to get a good one.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kfizzle*
> 
> I got one from amazon a week ago. It is a keeper and on my first attempt. Just minor backlight bleed but you have to be looking for it on a black background. The glow isn't bad on this thing either, maybe the best I have seen out of the many ips screens I have owned. One ultra tiny dust particle in the bottom right corner of the matte coating, but i have to be like 3 inches from the screen and on a 100% bright white background to even see it so not bad. No dead pixels.
> 
> I don't think I would even attempt to switch this panel out based off the other terrible stories I read going through 3-5 to get a good one.


It's relatively easy to clean the dirt ...

See this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/1800#post_24172844


----------



## asonenine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kfizzle*
> 
> I got one from amazon a week ago. It is a keeper and on my first attempt. Just minor backlight bleed but you have to be looking for it on a black background. The glow isn't bad on this thing either, maybe the best I have seen out of the many ips screens I have owned. One ultra tiny dust particle in the bottom right corner of the matte coating, but i have to be like 3 inches from the screen and on a 100% bright white background to even see it so not bad. No dead pixels.
> 
> I don't think I would even attempt to switch this panel out based off the other terrible stories I read going through 3-5 to get a good one.


That's good to hear. I could live with something minor like that.

Interesting about the dirt as well, but I honestly wouldn't feel all that comfortable opening up an $800 monitor Day 1. Shouldn't be a thing. Still, it's nice to know there's some recourse for the issue. I'm just hoping Acer broke out the vacuum and cleaned the place they're assembling them


----------



## BangBangPlay

I'm not trying to argue with or debate anyone, that is pointless on the Internet. I just question the motives of a few members who post here with no intention of ever buying this monitor. Figures they brand me as a troll and put me on ignore. Doesn't bother me as long as other members can see through their BS too.

I don't go poking around in forums I have no business posting in, just sayin.


----------



## Hawawaa

2nd acer on amazon is good!


----------



## Xipe

I take other XB270HU today. It has 1 dead pixel.
Then i put off monitor and push the zone of deadpixel with my finger 30-40 times (give soft-mid)
Power on and dead pixel repair. AMAZING.

Try it and comment plz.


----------



## LotionExplosion

100hz w/ ULMB or 144hz standalone? This is for gaming (FPS games and whatnot).. Not sure if I should just get one of those 120hz ULMB tn panels or get this. I already have an IPS panel at home so I'm used to the awesome colors.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LotionExplosion*
> 
> 100hz w/ ULMB or 144hz standalone? This is for gaming (FPS games and whatnot).. Not sure if I should just get one of those 120hz ULMB tn panels or get this. I already have an IPS panel at home so I'm used to the awesome colors.


The newer xb270hu panels shipping out actually have 120hz ulmb


----------



## Xipe

March and april date of factory have 120hz ULMB


----------



## asonenine

Just got mine in from the $750 post-recall Amazon group. Happy to report I received a MUCH better panel this go around. The only issue I can really see is a few stuck pixels, but I have a feeling I'll be able to get those out. There's the standard right corner thing everyone talks about, but aside from that it appears I've lucked out. Suppose it's no coincidence I won the 120hz ULMB lottery as well, as it must be from the newer batch.

Pretty pumped. Trying to find a monitor was starting to drive me nuts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> If anyone cares, I have uploaded a very-high quality ICC profile for a great calibration of this screen (MUCH better than the one Acer claims to use for their site...), and you can find it *HERE*
> 
> [EDIT] No, this is not the one TFT Central has uploaded. This one is much higher quality. I made this one myself and I let my spectrometer run curves for 10 hours to get it as accurate as possible.
> 
> Set your display brightness to 24, then under the 'User' defined Color Temp, set Red to 50, Green to 46 and Blue to 43, and make sure your gamma is set to 2.2. Enjoy!


Huuuuuge thank you for posting this. I honestly thought this monitor had subpar colors and I was just going to have to live with it, but this color profile puts it right on par with my glossy AH-IPS Dell. Highly recommended.


----------



## LotionExplosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> March and april date of factory have 120hz ULMB


So as long as I get this monitor with a factory date of March 2015 or more recent I should get a 120hz ULMB monitor? Thanks!


----------



## Xipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LotionExplosion*
> 
> So as long as I get this monitor with a factory date of March 2015 or more recent I should get a 120hz ULMB monitor? Thanks!


Yes.


----------



## LotionExplosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> Yes.


Does it state manufactured date on the box by chance? I have a store near my house that has these.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LotionExplosion*
> 
> Does it state manufactured date on the box by chance? I have a store near my house that has these.


I believe the only spot it says is on the back of the actual monitor.

I'd say you have a high chance of getting the 120hz model though, Since they've been selling like hotcakes.


----------



## BangBangPlay

If anyone was curious, the recent first tear down of this panel to remove dust specs (that was documented in the owners forum) does not void your warranty. According to Raxus there are no void or manufacturer's stickers to mess with...


----------



## mkyeny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LotionExplosion*
> 
> Does it state manufactured date on the box by chance? I have a store near my house that has these.


There is a sticker on the outside of the box that has the date on it, it'll be on one of the narrow sides of the box. I have tried 2 of the May 2015 from Newegg that did *not* have 120hz ulmb but 3 different April 2015 from Amazon did have it. So, I'm not sure what the deal with that is.


----------



## Xipe

I tried March of amazon Spain, and have 120hz ULMB.
I have now April form alternate Germany and have too 120hz ULMB


----------



## fastpcman12

just got mine from newegg. huge dead pixel smack dab in the middle of my screen. it's going back!


----------



## AMDATI

I don't think you can send it back legitimately with just one dead pixel. I think typically it takes at least 5 dead pixels. I still wouldn't be able to stand even just 1 dead pixel though. Probably best to check on the return policy before trying to return, otherwise they might just send it right back to you.

I try to not shop at newegg anymore. It's actually cheaper on Amazon, even with tax!

Newegg just isn't the place it used to be. I'll still buy misc computer parts from them, but for anything with potential returns, I wouldn't even bother with newegg, their return policy makes them look like crooks compared to Amazon.


----------



## LotionExplosion

Well, I picked up a monitor, packaged on April, it has no dead pixels or anything, but it's only 100hz for ULMB









That's okay I guess because ULMB makes my screen way too dark anyways.


----------



## Xipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> just got mine from newegg. huge dead pixel smack dab in the middle of my screen. it's going back!


Try it:
I take other XB270HU today. It has 1 dead pixel.
Then i put off monitor and push the zone of deadpixel with my finger 30-40 times (give soft-mid)
Power on and dead pixel repair. AMAZING.

Try it and comment plz.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> If anyone cares, I have uploaded a very-high quality ICC profile for a great calibration of this screen (MUCH better than the one Acer claims to use for their site...), and you can find it *HERE*
> 
> [EDIT] No, this is not the one TFT Central has uploaded. This one is much higher quality. I made this one myself and I let my spectrometer run curves for 10 hours to get it as accurate as possible.
> 
> Set your display brightness to 24, then under the 'User' defined Color Temp, set Red to 50, Green to 46 and Blue to 43, and make sure your gamma is set to 2.2. Enjoy!


Awesome, i just tried your profile now and for me this was alot better then the one from tft-central.

thank you, +rep!


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LotionExplosion*
> 
> Well, I picked up a monitor, packaged on April, it has no dead pixels or anything, but it's only 100hz for ULMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay I guess because ULMB makes my screen way too dark anyways.


For 2 weeks I was using ULMB and Gsync mode and switching between them and didn't notice too much brightness difference. Today when I start PC the display was too dark. I checked it and it was switched to ULMB. When I turn ULMB off or switched to gsync it was ok. I am using recomended settings 24 50 2.2.
Also noticed there are separate brightness/contrast settings in monitor for ULMB on/off.

Anyone have some experience with this ? What settings are good for ULMB ?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I don't think you can send it back legitimately with just one dead pixel. I think typically it takes at least 5 dead pixels. I still wouldn't be able to stand even just 1 dead pixel though. Probably best to check on the return policy before trying to return, otherwise they might just send it right back to you.
> 
> I try to not shop at newegg anymore. It's actually cheaper on Amazon, even with tax!
> 
> Newegg just isn't the place it used to be. I'll still buy misc computer parts from them, but for anything with potential returns, I wouldn't even bother with newegg, their return policy makes them look like crooks compared to Amazon.


I think Amazons return policy should be LAW and it should be ILLEGAL for any shop to have any other returns policy...

We are the customers and without customers none of these shops would exist... if manufacturers are going to put out products with MASSIVE variability, eg. one monitor is absolute junk and another is almost perfect (same model) then we should be given an absolutely zero hassle full refund, no questions asked. It should be illegal to have any other policy than what Amazon uses.

Amazons policies should be the RULE not the EXCEPTION!!!


----------



## vladz

^

+ 144hz


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I think Amazons return policy should be LAW and it should be ILLEGAL for any shop to have any other returns policy...


^^^this.

Love Amazon Prime ...

Even my local Micro Center sales people will tell me, "take it home .. it's like a 30 day demo!" ...

Newegg sucks ass (though I bought both of my GTX 980's from them; feckin re stocking fee ...


----------



## wholeeo

So with these new XB270HU's having 120hz ULMB, is it possible that they can be hacked to support 3D vision somehow?


----------



## thrgk

Anyone have a screen where like lines appear on the top when its off? Like after I clean it it looks fine, but then a few days later(when its off) like lines appear like wolverine barely scratched the top all the way across lol. I have 3 days left to return so I think I will get a replacement.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So with these new XB270HU's having 120hz ULMB, is it possible that they can be hacked to support 3D vision somehow?


lol, you had the SAME idea as me, unfortunately no one will answer so i assume the answer is no \o/ ive asked that exactly in about 3 places


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> lol, you had the SAME idea as me, unfortunately no one will answer so i assume the answer is no \o/ ive asked that exactly in about 3 places


From research people have made unsupported monitors which were capable work with edid overrides. Perhaps someone will try it and let us know







, most likely not,


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> From research people have made unsupported monitors which were capable work with edid overrides. Perhaps someone will try it and let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , most likely not,


yeah, if i had a 3d vision 2 kit i would in a heartbeat!


----------



## fastpcman12

tried it, playing arround with the dead pixel. can't get it to remove.

already contactred newegg for a rma. they said yes. i have neweg g premier too. glad i paid the extra for it.

ther eis singnficant backbleed. way worse than my qnix


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Whelp, I'm joining the crowd with this monitor. So far the lottery has not been kind to me, though Amazon has









First monitor had ridiculous light bleed - almost 30% of the screen would glow on the right side, left side had 1 green/stuck pixel, upper left had 1 dead pixel.

Second monitor looked significantly better - almost no lightbleed except a little on the bottom right. very little. Significant dust behind the panel though on the right side and right in the middle was either a blotch of dead pixels or dust.. I sort of think it was dead pixels because I couldn't get it to move, but almost looked like hair in there too, right in the middle







I was able to flick the dust on the right almost all the way off, but looking at the center and seeing that blotch was not pleasant, so back it goes. And personally, I would not rip open my Acer to get the dust out I don't think. Way too nervous about causing damage and voiding the warranty.

Hoping 3rd times a charm.


----------



## hammelgammler

Does anyone know why it's not possible to use ULMB and GSync at the same time?
It would be so nice if someone could hack it to enable both.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayFiveAlive*
> 
> Whelp, I'm joining the crowd with this monitor. So far the lottery has not been kind to me, though Amazon has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First monitor had ridiculous light bleed - almost 30% of the screen would glow on the right side, left side had 1 green/stuck pixel, upper left had 1 dead pixel.
> 
> Second monitor looked significantly better - almost no lightbleed except a little on the bottom right. very little. Significant dust behind the panel though on the right side and right in the middle was either a blotch of dead pixels or dust.. I sort of think it was dead pixels because I couldn't get it to move, but almost looked like hair in there too, right in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to flick the dust on the right almost all the way off, but looking at the center and seeing that blotch was not pleasant, so back it goes. And personally, I would not rip open my Acer to get the dust out I don't think. Way too nervous about causing damage and voiding the warranty.
> 
> Hoping 3rd times a charm.


I think someone pointed out that opening up the Acer doesn't void any warranty. There's no tape or sticker for them to know if you did. Having said that - you probably would want to do that in a dust-free environment, and who the hell has one of those?









I'm really curious about everyone flicking their dust off. I tried everything imaginable to "flick" or move the dust in my defective panels and I had no luck at all whatsoever.

My lucky panel was #5. Good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Does anyone know why it's not possible to use ULMB and GSync at the same time?
> It would be so nice if someone could hack it to enable both.


They are fundamentally different technologies from what I understand.


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I think someone pointed out that opening up the Acer doesn't void any warranty. There's no tape or sticker for them to know if you did. Having said that - you probably would want to do that in a dust-free environment, and who the hell has one of those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really curious about everyone flicking their dust off. I tried everything imaginable to "flick" or move the dust in my defective panels and I had no luck at all whatsoever.
> 
> My lucky panel was #5. Good luck.


Haha yeah, I know they said that, but I'm more worried about me getting a little crazy with the putty knife due to nerves and scratching the screen or something! lol

For flicking the dust, I literally just flicked my finger fairly hard against the display-pointing the direction I wanted the dust to go and it did a little hop over about half an inch. Did that over and over and was able to get it near the edge.


----------



## qgshadow

Hey guys,

I just bought this monitor and was wondering if you can switch from ULMB to G-SYNC with the Nivida Software without the need of using the OSD. I would run the monitor at 120hz of course to support the ULMB.

Thanks.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Yeah, Raxus confirmed that at least partial disassembly won't void the warranty. Granted nothing is broken and it is reassembled properly of course.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, Raxus confirmed that at least partial disassembly won't void the warranty. Granted nothing is broken and it is reassembled properly of course.


I'd like to open up my monitor and take a crack at lessening any possible light bleed...but I'll wait until at least a dozen of you guys do it first


----------



## qgshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qgshadow*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just bought this monitor and was wondering if you can switch from ULMB to G-SYNC with the Nivida Software without the need of using the OSD. I would run the monitor at 120hz of course to support the ULMB.
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Does anyone know why it's not possible to use ULMB and GSync at the same time?
> It would be so nice if someone could hack it to enable both.


Gsync uses a variable refresh rate, whereas ULMB uses a fixed refresh rate. While you can technically probably combine the two technologies, do you really want the screen to be strobing at varying rates while it's constantly adjusting to the framrate (which is what Gsync does). I'm sure that would look quite awful.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qgshadow*
> 
> Anyone?


y not just try it???


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> tried it, playing arround with the dead pixel. can't get it to remove.
> 
> already contactred newegg for a rma. they said yes. i have neweg g premier too. glad i paid the extra for it.
> 
> ther eis singnficant backbleed. way worse than my qnix


Experiences like this make it really hard for me to switch from my QNIX. Especially when it overclocks to 120hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> My lucky panel was #5. Good luck.


All that shipping back and forth..... sounds like a nightmare


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Gsync uses a variable refresh rate, whereas ULMB uses a fixed refresh rate. While you can technically probably combine the two technologies, do you really want the screen to be strobing at varying rates while it's constantly adjusting to the framrate (which is what Gsync does). I'm sure that would look quite awful.


Exactly, variable strobing would look awful and very distracting to say the least


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> All that shipping back and forth..... sounds like a nightmare


Naw, all shipping was paid by Newegg - all I had to do was put the monitor in the box it came in, slap on the label, and drop it off at the post office a couple blocks away.

Certainly was a little bit of work, but far from what I'd describe a nightmare. And in the end, I think I might have got something extra out of it. Too soon to tell yet.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Experiences like this make it really hard for me to switch from my QNIX. Especially when it overclocks to 120hz.
> All that shipping back and forth..... sounds like a nightmare


Well since it is a lottery you could end up with a decent panel on the first shot. There are several members (myself included) that didn't have to deal with doing any returns. This is really no different buying any monitor nowadays.


----------



## vladz

Hi can you pls share your brightness settings on gaming....


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Hi can you pls share your brightness settings on gaming....


I have my brightness at 42, gives you 160 cm/m2. Calibrated mine with an i1Display Pro and set it to 160 cd/m2 (ISO 3664 condition P2) . 120 brightness is too dim for me and it's meant for a dark room. I have a backlight and a window behind my monitor so I like it to be even with the day.thumb.gif

In case you're curious about my other settings (although all monitors are slightly different, I have seen the trend of dropping green to 45ish, and dropping blue just under to 44ish)-

Calibrated to D65/6500k:

Brightness - 42
Contrast - 50
Gamma - 2.2

Colour Temp User-
Red 50
Green 45
Blue 44


----------



## AMDATI

So according to the latest review on newegg, there is a June model now, and it came in perfect condition. Perhaps they've finally solved the QC issues, or it's just a lucky buyer (if you consider 6 returns 'luck'). I'd still be weary because there's going to be vendors with older april/may stock, and they'll be pushing that first. But if they have fixed the QC issues for June builds, then all one has to do is wait a month or so for the older stocks to get cleared out by other buyers.


----------



## deizel5

Will Newegg refund you if you go with with their premiere option and your monitor is messed up? I don't feel like playing lottery so if im not happy with it im probably just going to want a refund.


----------



## AMDATI

Newegg premier is pricey, and there's no trial really, it's an automatic amount deducted from your account....basically the same amount it'll cost you to return it once. I think Amazon is a better option because you don't need to be an amazon prime member to return stuff for free.

Newegg basically milks you into not paying for its restocking fee's and returns....by charging you money. Sure you might pay less, but you're still being charged for something Amazon does for free.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> So according to the latest review on newegg, there is a June model now, and it came in perfect condition. Perhaps they've finally solved the QC issues, or it's just a lucky buyer (if you consider 6 returns 'luck'). I'd still be weary because there's going to be vendors with older april/may stock, and they'll be pushing that first. But if they have fixed the QC issues for June builds, then all one has to do is wait a month or so for the older stocks to get cleared out by other buyers.


I don't see the review, did they take it down?


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> I don't see the review, did they take it down?


It's on there- here it is copy/pasted:

Pros: I reviewed earlier but I'm writing again hoping someone might find this helpful.

Like I said before it is the best monitor for gaming as of July 2015.

Cons: I had to RMA 6 times through 2 different vendors.
Finally I've received one dated "June 2015"

It came as perfect condition. I mean 'perfect'

Every monitor I received that dated before May 2015 were bad. I think ACER was in hurry to release this monitor before ASUS does. Now ASUS hasn't come up with IPS Gsync yet. I found that maybe it's hard for them to come up with IPS 144hz 1440p Gsync monitor that superior than this one?

Other Thoughts: I went through HELL for whole month, my first order was 27th of June, but at the end I wanted to have this monitor so bad (with good condition) so I'm good now.

My local UPS thinks I'm a seller of this monitor lol...

Anyway, I think if you getting this monitor dated after June 2015, it is good chance that you can get the perfect one. So it's higher chance for you if you thinking buying one. Good luck, it's that good monitor. For now...


----------



## tlamming

Well, Amazon is out of stock, so I'm hoping they get a shipment of "new" builds. I bought 3 and two were fine, the last had a dead pixel in the center, so back it went. Now to wait for 1-4 weeks


----------



## JayFiveAlive

May be a silly question, but how can you verify the hertz for ULMB?


----------



## Falkentyne

If you are not using internet explorer, you can just open
http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1

and check what is reported.
And pretty sure the video card control panel will tell you what refresh rate you are currently at. Or you can go into the monitor "system info" in the OSD; pretty sure every monitor has an "information" window somewhere where the current resolution and/or refresh rate is shown.


----------



## vladz

^
Yah monitor info second to the last button press it and then press up arrow


----------



## thrgk

Has anyone experienced coating issues? IT seems like I have streaks that are permanent on one side of the screen, I am not sure if its the coating or just the LCD screen towel I use to clean my screen.

Edit: Here is a picture of my issue. Any idea what it is?


----------



## AMDATI

That's an odd question because wouldn't you have noticed the coating issue when you unboxed it?

I use a dollar store microfiber sponge with a stretchy grip, and isopropyl alcohol. have never worn off the coating on a screen. if it doesn't come clean after that, then there's something wrong.


----------



## Rynji

I bought my Acer XB270HU after discovering that my QNIX did not overclock to 120Hz anymore with a 980Ti (did not even clock at 110Hz properly).
It is a refurbished one (new panel) from March 2015 and it's perfect!
No dead/stuck pixels, minimal backlight bleed (only IPS glow on the lower right corner and a tiny backlight bleed spot on the top to the left) nothing too distracting.
It also does 120Hz ULMB, so i guess they updated the firmware while they were at it or it came with the panel.

The best thing? It cost me 'only' 607 euro's including shipping and it included a 14-day return service, so it was well worth the shot!
The reason for it being so cheap was that it was sold by a shop selling returned items ("Coolblue TweedeKansje", Dutch).


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rynji*
> 
> I bought my Acer XB270HU after discovering that my QNIX did not overclock to 120Hz anymore with a 980Ti (did not even clock at 110Hz properly).
> It is a refurbished one (new panel) from March 2015 and it's perfect!
> No dead/stuck pixels, minimal backlight bleed (only IPS glow on the lower right corner and a tiny backlight bleed spot on the top to the left) nothing too distracting.
> It also does 120Hz ULMB, so i guess they updated the firmware while they were at it or it came with the panel.
> 
> The best thing? It cost me 'only' 607 euro's including shipping and it included a 14-day return service, so it was well worth the shot!
> The reason for it being so cheap was that it was sold by a shop selling returned items ("Coolblue TweedeKansje", Dutch).


I found the link on marktplaats... did it say that it had dead pixels but you didn't find any? or...
Just curious what your experience is on this


----------



## deizel5

blbledd.jpg 63k .jpg file


This is my backlight bleed...i think its pretty bad. Very noticeable in dark games, not just noticeable actually more like in my face screaming "here i am look at me".

are they all like this? or should i try for another? no dead pixels that i notice. i got this from microcenter so i can just return it tho theyre an hour away.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> blbledd.jpg 63k .jpg file
> 
> 
> This is my backlight bleed...i think its pretty bad. Very noticeable in dark games, not just noticeable actually more like in my face screaming "here i am look at me".
> 
> are they all like this? or should i try for another? no dead pixels that i notice. i got this from microcenter so i can just return it tho theyre an hour away.


I'd return it, and furthermore, I'd ask them to allow you to test out the next one in the store. If they want to sell something worth several hundred dollars, YOU, as the customer, should have that luxury. And take your time to give it a good look over, don't just turn it on and off. Inspect for dead pixels, dust, smudges, etc.

Many people confuse this with IPS glow, it's not IPS glow...it's backlight bleed.


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I'd return it, and furthermore, I'd ask them to allow you to test out the next one in the store. If they want to sell something worth several hundred dollars, YOU, as the customer, should have that luxury. And take your time to give it a good look over, don't just turn it on and off. Inspect for dead pixels, dust, smudges, etc.
> 
> Many people confuse this with IPS glow, it's not IPS glow...it's backlight bleed.


If it's changing with the angle how you look on it its IPS glow. If its same for different angles its backlight bleed.

My piece had a noticeable backlight bleed in every corner...now after 2 weeks of using backlight bleed is completely gone


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winter2*
> 
> If it's changing with the angle how you look on it its IPS glow. If its same for different angles its backlight bleed.
> 
> My piece had a noticeable backlight bleed in every corner...now after 2 weeks of using backlight bleed is completely gone


I can give a similar testament. This is my 5th monitor, and compared to the previous 4 this one had minor-to-average BLB upon opening (not the best, not the worst). But after waiting a week, it honestly seems like the BLB is gone. Kind of nuts. It went from being annoying, to near non-existent. I'll take some pictures to share with you guys tonight.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I can give a similar testament. This is my 5th monitor, and compared to the previous 4 this one had minor-to-average BLB upon opening (not the best, not the worst). But after waiting a week, it honestly seems like the BLB is gone. Kind of nuts. It went from being annoying, to near non-existent. I'll take some pictures to share with you guys tonight.


I am also a witness to the BLB diminishing over time. Be careful with the pictures because it can be difficult to accurately represent just the bleed the way your eyes see it. I know exactly what you mean though...


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I can give a similar testament. This is my 5th monitor, and compared to the previous 4 this one had minor-to-average BLB upon opening (not the best, not the worst). But after waiting a week, it honestly seems like the BLB is gone. Kind of nuts. It went from being annoying, to near non-existent. I'll take some pictures to share with you guys tonight.


so are there really models of this monitor with less blb than mine that i posted? i can even see it a bit in bright scenes in the right corner. But You dont see much blb even on a black screen in the dark?

also i dont know if im use to my vg278h which is an overly bright tn or what..but i almost think i like the picture on it more than the xb270u. the Acer seems to have really saturated colors and is darker. I calibrated my tn in windows 7 (had to set the gamma bar almost all the way down) and calibrated the acer the same way (had to raise it) but things seem a bit dark. idk


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> so are there really models of this monitor with less blb than mine that i posted? i can even see it a bit in bright scenes in the right corner. But You dont see much blb even on a black screen in the dark?
> 
> also i dont know if im use to my vg278h which is an overly bright tn or what..but i almost think i like the picture on it more than the xb270u. the Acer seems to have really saturated colors and is darker. I calibrated my tn in windows 7 (had to set the gamma bar almost all the way down) and calibrated the acer the same way (had to raise it) but things seem a bit dark. idk


Mine is "perfect" .. the IPS glow is there .. but otherwise, flawless. It almost makes the horror that is a Acer product almost bearable... LOL ...


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Mine is "perfect" .. the IPS glow is there .. but otherwise, flawless. It almost makes the horror that is a Acer product almost bearable... LOL ...


is the glow/bleed like mine or not as bad? in a dark room, totally black picture?


----------



## JayFiveAlive

I am very happy to report I got a perfect panel!!!! I ordered from B&H last week. It came today and 0 dead pixels, 0 dirt/hair and very minimal lightbleed in the lower right corner only - all other corners are fine.

YAYAYAYA. I am so happy to be done returning these, even though I only returned 2. My build date is June, so they appear to be much better than previous build dates.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> is the glow/bleed like mine or not as bad? in a dark room, totally black picture?


Your picture looks like an over exposed cel phone shot ... all IPS panels will have glow across the entire screen/corners if you are viewing from too close to the screen ... this is just a fact of the technology. If you aren't comfortable viewing from at least 2.5 to 3 feet away then IPS/PLS tech screens might not be for you.

But to answer your question? As long as I'm 2.5 to 3+ feet away from my screen, I see absolutely no glow and also no backlight bleed (they are two different things) ... If I move within 1.5ft to 2ft from the screen, I can see the typical glow associated with IPS across the entire screen; this is normal ...

Best,
Joel


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayFiveAlive*
> 
> I am very happy to report I got a perfect panel!!!! I ordered from B&H last week. It came today and 0 dead pixels, 0 dirt/hair and very minimal lightbleed in the lower right corner only - all other corners are fine.
> 
> YAYAYAYA. I am so happy to be done returning these, even though I only returned 2. My build date is June, so they appear to be much better than previous build dates.


Nice man! That light bleed typically diminishes over time. Keep an eye on it the next few weeks when viewing dark screens and you will notice it. In the mean time enjoy it!

Sounds like the newer builds/batches do indeed have a tighter QC from the few reports/reviews I have seen so far.


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Erhm,

So I got home and set up the monitor (I had checked it at work first) and now I have a single dead or stuck pixel near the center, a bit to the right and up. ****. I ran some stuck pixel fixers, tried massaging it and it's a no go.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayFiveAlive*
> 
> Erhm,
> 
> So I got home and set up the monitor (I had checked it at work first) and now I have a single dead or stuck pixel near the center, a bit to the right and up. ****. I ran some stuck pixel fixers, tried massaging it and it's a no go.


If it's always black it might be a bit of dust or dirt stuck inside and not a stuck pixel.

Pull a browser or text document over the spot and line it up so you have the black spot inside a letter "o". Now move your head up and down to look at the spot from different angles. If the spot changes position inside the "o" as you move your head then it's not a dead pixel.


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> If it's always black it might be a bit of dust or dirt stuck inside and not a stuck pixel.
> 
> Pull a browser or text document over the spot and line it up so you have the black spot inside a letter "o". Now move your head up and down to look at the spot from different angles. If the spot changes position inside the "o" as you move your head then it's not a dead pixel.


It's definitely not dirt - it doesn't move and is black at all times except it does light up for red. Ehhhhhhh. I am returning it. I'd be more forgiving if this monitor was like 300-400$, but at almost $800, I need no dead pixels. I don't mind light bleed. Even on this forum, I see the damned thing all the time lol.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayFiveAlive*
> 
> It's definitely not dirt - it doesn't move and is black at all times except it does light up for red. Ehhhhhhh. I am returning it. I'd be more forgiving if this monitor was like 300-400$, but at almost $800, I need no dead pixels. I don't mind light bleed. Even on this forum, I see the damned thing all the time lol.


Really doesn't sound worth it, I'd be worried about getting an RMA monitor with dust, additional dead pixels, or bad BLB.

1 stuck pixel is really good for this monitor. If my first monitor only had one stuck pixel instead of trapped dust, I would've kept it. I received 3 more replacement monitors with defects before getting a monitor that didn't have any screen artifacts.

Odds are over the next 6 months you'll accidentally sneeze or cough, get an uber tiny speck of gunk on the monitor, and it will be all the same. I don't want to dissuade you - if you're unsatisfied you should return it by all means. But if you think you're going to send your monitor back and get a better replacement right off the bat, I honestly think you'd be idealizing the situation.


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Really doesn't sound worth it, I'd be worried about getting an RMA monitor with dust, additional dead pixels, or bad BLB.
> 
> 1 stuck pixel is really good for this monitor. If my first monitor only had one stuck pixel instead of trapped dust, I would've kept it. I received 3 more replacement monitors with defects before getting a monitor that didn't have any screen artifacts.
> 
> Odds are over the next 6 months you'll accidentally sneeze or cough, get an uber tiny speck of gunk on the monitor, and it will be all the same. I don't want to dissuade you - if you're unsatisfied you should return it by all means. But if you think you're going to send your monitor back and get a better replacement right off the bat, I honestly think you'd be idealizing the situation.


It's free exchange for a brand new one, so no RMA risk yet (I only had it one day). I will see how the next one from B&H is. if it's a dud, I may just wait for the ASUS one.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Really doesn't sound worth it, I'd be worried about getting an RMA monitor with dust, additional dead pixels, or bad BLB.
> 
> 1 stuck pixel is really good for this monitor. If my first monitor only had one stuck pixel instead of trapped dust, I would've kept it. I received 3 more replacement monitors with defects before getting a monitor that didn't have any screen artifacts.
> 
> Odds are over the next 6 months you'll accidentally sneeze or cough, get an uber tiny speck of gunk on the monitor, and it will be all the same. I don't want to dissuade you - if you're unsatisfied you should return it by all means. But if you think you're going to send your monitor back and get a better replacement right off the bat, I honestly think you'd be idealizing the situation.


This is some of the worst advice I've seen. Are people now dealing with buyers remorse by trying to get others to accept flaws?

Speck of gunk? Ever heard of cleaning solution?

But this does prove what I've said before...people are soo exhausted with all the returns and flaws that they're basically accepting unacceptable flaws, reasoning that it's not as bad as before.

I know I pay $800 for a monitor that only has some better features than a $250 monitor, I want it to be all good. Basically the only difference between that price range is a few hundred pixels in horizontal and vertical, ~60-80hz extra, and Gsync....and keep in mind, all of that comes at a whopping $550 premium.

So yeah, anyone spending $800 should expect nothing less than flawless. That's the whole point of paying more, for more quality. How much do you think it costs Acer to make the XB27OHU? I guarantee you it's nowhere near the retail price.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> This is some of the worst advice I've seen. Are people now dealing with buyers remorse by trying to get others to accept flaws?
> 
> Speck of gunk? Ever heard of cleaning solution?
> 
> But this does prove what I've said before...people are soo exhausted with all the returns and flaws that they're basically accepting unacceptable flaws, reasoning that it's not as bad as before.
> 
> I know I pay $800 for a monitor that only has some better features than a $250 monitor, I want it to be all good. Basically the only difference between that price range is a few hundred pixels in horizontal and vertical, ~60-80hz extra, and Gsync....and keep in mind, all of that comes at a whopping $550 premium.
> 
> So yeah, anyone spending $800 should expect nothing less than flawless. That's the whole point of paying more, for more quality. How much do you think it costs Acer to make the XB27OHU? I guarantee you it's nowhere near the retail price.


The worst advice you've seen is me telling him to return the monitor if he's unsatisfied?

The price isn't that high because of the quality of its production. It's because of features. You sound really confused. Maybe you should try reading posts more thoroughly before replying to them. But I get the feeling you're just trying to start a fight because you're evidently just hammering away at your keyboard without any thought.


----------



## s1rrah

I'll probably curse myself for life by posting this ... but ..

All the comments on stuck/dead pixels is fascinating as I'm not even sure what they look like ...

In 25+ years of using monitors, from CRT's to LCD's? I have never witnessed a single dead/stuck pixel on any screen I've owned. And I'm *mutant level* OCD about my gear so I think I would have seen/found one had they been there. This includes both my ROG Swift and Acer XB27 screens ...

Pardon the useless post ...


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I'll probably curse myself for life by posting this ... but ..
> 
> All the comments on stuck/dead pixels is fascinating as I'm not even sure what they look like ...
> 
> In 25+ years of using monitors, from CRT's to LCD's? I have never witnessed a single dead/stuck pixel on any screen I've owned. And I'm *mutant level* OCD about my gear so I think I would have seen/found one had they been there. This includes both my ROG Swift and Acer XB27 screens ...
> 
> Pardon the useless post ...


No I have also bought a lot of screens and very rarely ( I don't think at all) have I had a dead pixel, my current monitor has one but it appeared after about 4 years and the monitor is about 7 years old... IDK why people always complain about them, I am more bothered about backlight bleed, screen uniformity etc. they are not as common as some people seem to make out. Pretty much every LCD I have owned (10+) has had some uniforimity or backlight bleed problems, but rarely dead pixels (cannot remember any, and I do check for them).


----------



## JayFiveAlive

I run the IT at a company of 100ish and honestly we've never had a single monitor with a dead pixel in the 7ish years I've been here. Most of our monitors are Dell or Apple cinema/thunderbolt ones. I think they both just have much tighter QC. Acer is known as a cheapy company so it doesn't surprise me







It more surprised me that they entered the higher-end gaming monitor market.

My last cheapy monitor had dead pixels, but any other monitor I've owned didn't have any. I personally would not accept a dead pixel. I even bought a cheapy IPS korean knock-off monitor on ebay and it was flawless.


----------



## Babryn25

Got my first monitor from newegg. Manufacture date is June. There was dust in lower left corner







. Shipped it back same day for exchange.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> Got my first monitor from newegg. Manufacture date is June. There was dust in lower left corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Shipped it back same day for exchange.


Geeez, informative posts like this makes me wonder ...









If all else is good, pixels, IPS glow and especially BLB? Then you may have just passed on a near perfect monitor ignoring a simple 10min fix for dust behind the panel







... see *HERE*









And lets not go to... "Well it's an $800 panel ... blah blah blah ... maybe this doesn't apply in your case (apologies) ... but your @ OCN for a reason ... right?


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> And lets not go to... "Well it's an $800 panel ... blah blah blah ... maybe this doesn't apply in your case (apologies) ... but your @ OCN for a reason ... right?


If you are ok with having to fix a brand new device that you just bought and gave away a good sum of money that is your choice. I am not.


----------



## ssiperko

I read all this cry baby BS and think ya'll have NOTHING but time to blame .... we're sunk and ya'll are pusses.









My only gripe is SLI frame cap at 110fps in benchmarks and games....... minor compared to normal "glow" for the products design capabilities.

I followed you idiots on a 4 lane one way hiway today when yall stopped for some water that passed by ...... ya should've been aborted.









The internet or face to face make no difference to me.... all I need is a time/place within 30 mins.









SS


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I'll probably curse myself for life by posting this ... but ..
> 
> All the comments on stuck/dead pixels is fascinating as I'm not even sure what they look like ...
> 
> In 25+ years of using monitors, from CRT's to LCD's? I have never witnessed a single dead/stuck pixel on any screen I've owned. And I'm *mutant level* OCD about my gear so I think I would have seen/found one had they been there. This includes both my ROG Swift and Acer XB27 screens ...
> 
> Pardon the useless post ...


I have one of the OG Catleap 2B I bought from CallSignVega. He said straight up it had 2 stuck pixels, and said where to look. Sure enough, I found them after some looking. And that's the last time I've noticed them some 3 years on.

So I know they are there, I know my monitor isn't perfect, but it doesn't impact my day to day operation. If I dust it and load a white screen, I can probably still find them.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> If you are ok with having to fix a brand new device that you just bought and gave away a good sum of money that is your choice. I am not.


Exactly. I'm a DIY type of person, but I'm not going to deal with fixing anything brand new and high priced. Time = money. Wasting my time, means I'm practically paying more. So if I spend $800 for something, and spend a half hour fixing it, that's like paying $25 more for it.

I mean we're already talking about a $550 markup just for Gsync, double the refresh rate, and a few hundred pixels in either direction. That really doesn't justify triple the cost, especially since it probably costs Acer pennies on the dollar to make the monitor, especially when you consider how cheap the build quality is.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Exactly. I'm a DIY type of person, but I'm not going to deal with fixing anything brand new and high priced. Time = money. Wasting my time, means I'm practically paying more. So if I spend $800 for something, and spend a half hour fixing it, that's like paying $25 more for it.
> 
> I mean we're already talking about a $550 markup just for Gsync, double the refresh rate, and a few hundred pixels in either direction. That really doesn't justify triple the cost, especially since it probably costs Acer pennies on the dollar to make the monitor, especially when you consider how cheap the build quality is.


While this may be true, if it cost Acer pennies to build this monitor, why is their quality control so poor?

From my understanding, poor quality control can come from a few different places. To keep this simple, we'll deal solely with poor choice in manufacturing plants. One, you are a small companies and cannot afford to produce in more established factories. Two, you are a massive corporation that are tied to using a cheaper plant/cheaper labour/cut corners because you can't afford to use better factories due to the cost of the parts and the relatively small demand. Or three, you are a massive corporation that simply does not give a rats ass and will charge through the roof even if the product is shoddy. The first one is not the case as Acer is not a "small" company. It could well be the third one, but I'm in favour of the second one. With the amount of returns Acer have received, the money saved going with option three may not be worth it.

This is a very simplified way of looking at it, and I'm by no means an expert on economics or electronic manufacturing. It's just a thought.


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I read all this cry baby BS and think ya'll have NOTHING but time to blame .... we're sunk and ya'll are pusses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only gripe is SLI frame cap at 110fps in benchmarks and games....... minor compared to normal "glow" for the products design capabilities.
> 
> I followed you idiots on a 4 lane one way hiway today when yall stopped for some water that passed by ...... ya should've been aborted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internet or face to face make no difference to me.... all I need is a time/place within 30 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


WAT?

Someone check on gramps, I think hes off the meds again!

I for one will not be opening up a monitor and screen without a cleanroom, especially on an 800 dollar monitor you are voiding a warranty on. Why even risk it?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> WAT?
> 
> Someone check on gramps, I think hes off the meds again!


Actually..... I post with more clarity and honesty off my meds.









SS


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Actually..... I post with more clarity and honesty off my meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


----------



## tlamming

Amazon has them on hold again, if anyone was questioning the reports of QC problems on this monitor, this is pretty good proof.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> I for one will not be opening up a monitor and screen without a cleanroom, especially on an 800 dollar monitor you are voiding a warranty on. Why even risk it?


You don't lose the warranty by opening it, therefore the only risk you're imposing on the monitor is yourself.


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> You don't lose the warranty by opening it, therefore the only risk you're imposing on the monitor is yourself.


Would you lose warranty on it if you busted or damaged something in the process though? (Yes, you would). That's what I'd be worried about. If it was a cheaper monitor I'd be more brave about opening it, but I don't normally buy $800 monitors lol.

edit: Erhm, I should say, I don't normally buy $800 monitors for personal use + that need to be opened up to clean out the dust. We have like 30 Apple cinema displays at work that were $1K and no issues that needed me to pry them open-- nor would I in the event it ever had dust... it would go back.


----------



## scaramonga

The main problem with this monitor is not it's faults, rather, the price. Most would be willing to let things 'slip by' if it was a lot cheaper, but when your paying a healthy amount for anything, then, one must expect one to be overly picky.


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> You don't lose the warranty by opening it, therefore the only risk you're imposing on the monitor is yourself.


0% chance on voiding the warranty by just sending it back

>0% chance by opening your 700+ dollar monitor up to do work that is covered under warranty with potential to cause other issue?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlamming*
> 
> 0% chance on voiding the warranty by just sending it back
> 
> >0% chance by opening your 700+ dollar monitor up to do work that is covered under warranty with potential to cause other issue?


No risk, no reward


----------



## Jitesh112

Hi All,

Long time reader 1st time poster. I have bought this monitor and absolutely love it. (May build no dead pixels pretty much perfect monitor) My question is what DP cable are you running? Every cable apart from the Acer supplied cable lowers my refresh rate to 85hz. I require 3m because of my setup. Interesting issue with the StarTech cable that it does run at 144hz and after 5 minutes of use I lose signal or it starts flashing on and off etc.

I have tried older nVidia drivers and new nVidia drivers.

Computer Specs as follows:
I7 5820K
X99 Asus Saberthooth
16gb Corsair Vengence LPX 2666mhz DDR4
Gigabyte 980Ti G1 Gaming
M.2 PCIe 256 Samsung
3Tb WD Black
PCIe Soundblaster Z
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit (will be moving to Windows 10 pro soon)
Corsiar AX860i PSU

Cables that I have tried :

Alogic 3M Version 1.2
Generic Chinese 3M 1.1a
StarTech cerified 3m 1.2

Sorry if I have posted in the wrong section and thank you for your help and input. I was thinking that maybe its a bandwidth issue because of the distance?


----------



## vladz

^

Try accell dp 1.2


----------



## Jitesh112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^
> 
> Try accell dp 1.2


Have just purchased this cable Accell UltraAV® DisplayPort to DisplayPort Version 1.2 Cable - 3 Meters. Hope it works and thanks for your input.


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Have just purchased this cable Accell UltraAV® DisplayPort to DisplayPort Version 1.2 Cable - 3 Meters. Hope it works and thanks for your input.


Thats a good decent cable.....


----------



## doom26464

Just order this monitor today. Hopefully I get a good one for the price. Feeling a bit uneasy about my purchases lol


----------



## Jitesh112

Hi,

Just to keep everyone posted, I tried a DP cable from Cable Chick (www.cablechick.com.au) as I am in Australia. That has fixed the issue and am able to run 2560x1440 @144hz np.

Thanks all for your help


----------



## volcom91c

Just received a June Model. Same problems. Backlightbleeding in all corners. After I turned it on I was so happy nothing. Hour later the whole monitor was Bleeding out of every corner.

This is literally the worst monitor ever released in this price range - I've had 6 monitors myself and a friend who owns a small hardware store has a return rate of over 80%.

People that actually keep this monitor, even if it is faulty are plainly stupid. Like this manufactures will never learn. Acer should of stuck in it's cheapy hardware segment.

Luckily I got official info on the release of the ASUS from a company rep: Probably in September, in Germany at least.
Yes it will also have problems, but NEVER AS BAD as Acer.


----------



## Norlig

Mine only does ULMB at max 100hz, april model.

Is there a firmware somewhere to update it?


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Mine only does ULMB at max 100hz, april model.
> 
> Is there a firmware somewhere to update it?


Nothing I've seen that is available online. Try contacting Acer support though.


----------



## tlamming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Mine only does ULMB at max 100hz, april model.
> 
> Is there a firmware somewhere to update it?


I've heard there is nothing you can do, Acer has no way to upgrade it for you, I dont even think you can send it in.


----------



## fireseed2

hello, just bought the XB270HU, and this is pretty much what my corner bleeding looks like: http://i.imgur.com/98Iolde.jpg
is this considered to be OK / normal or should I return and gamble for a better one?
no dead pixels,
Brightness 77, Contrast 50, Gamma Gaming
Thx


----------



## tlamming

I think its pretty normal, probably coming from the power light bleeding in.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireseed2*
> 
> hello, just bought the XB270HU, and this is pretty much what my corner bleeding looks like: http://i.imgur.com/98Iolde.jpg
> is this considered to be OK / normal or should I return and gamble for a better one?
> no dead pixels,
> Brightness 77, Contrast 50, Gamma Gaming
> Thx


It's pretty difficult for us to tell because everyone's cameras have different exposure settings being used. Is your room green? I almost get the impression your monitor is reflecting the green walls back at the camera. I can see a reflection of white on my monitor if I don't turn my room's lights off.

I'm not sure what specifically causes the yellow glow. At least 3/5 of the Acer XB027HU's had it, to varying degrees.

My Acer looks like this, for reference.



I'm convinced each monitor has different levels of IPS glow, which is tied in with BLB. My monitor has some minor BLB, and minor IPS glow. It gets a bit silvery/white along the edges, and I see the slightest bit of yellow trying to rear its ugly head, but it's too minor to bother me.


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireseed2*
> 
> hello, just bought the XB270HU, and this is pretty much what my corner bleeding looks like: http://i.imgur.com/98Iolde.jpg
> is this considered to be OK / normal or should I return and gamble for a better one?
> no dead pixels,
> Brightness 77, Contrast 50, Gamma Gaming
> Thx


If you have no dead or stuck pixels, I would absolutely keep it. That is not bad light bleed at all... at least from what I can tell. I've had 3 so far and 2 had much worse light bleed than that and one had similar, maybe a tiny bit less.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayFiveAlive*
> 
> If you have no dead or stuck pixels, I would absolutely keep it. That is not bad light bleed at all... at least from what I can tell. I've had 3 so far and 2 had much worse light bleed than that and one had similar, maybe a tiny bit less.


Agreed. Also there's really no way to tell with photos how bad your light bleed is, unless it's abnormally bad. That picture doesn't look abnormally bad to me.


----------



## Rhuarc86

So, looking for some input. Went to start my pc today, monitor light turns blue, but nothing displays on the monitor. PC works fine over hdmi to my projector. Tried a different pc over display port, same thing. Tried a brand new cable with both pc's, still nothing. Can anyone think of anything else? I'm really hesitant to send it in, this one had minimal backlight bleed.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Did you try unplugging the monitor and then plugging it back in. Might need a power cycle to reset the input signal detection. Also, make sure you have all other video outputs from the video card disconnected untl you get the issue resolved.


----------



## fireseed2

thx everyone for your answers.

I tried to turn the brightness down on my phone app, to match the bleed as exactly as i could, so its not overexposed. but it's not yellow its a white glow, maybe a bit stronger that in the picture. as you all say it's hard to get the pic done right.

the wall is white and the color comes from color changing leds, that happened to be green when i tool the picture. the bleed looks the same with the led turned off. In daylight there is no glow at all on my screen.

If I "bend" the corners with my hands the glow disappears.

I try to tell my self it should not bother me, but it kinda does


----------



## deizel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> It's pretty difficult for us to tell because everyone's cameras have different exposure settings being used. Is your room green? I almost get the impression your monitor is reflecting the green walls back at the camera. I can see a reflection of white on my monitor if I don't turn my room's lights off.
> 
> I'm not sure what specifically causes the yellow glow. At least 3/5 of the Acer XB027HU's had it, to varying degrees.
> 
> My Acer looks like this, for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm convinced each monitor has different levels of IPS glow, which is tied in with BLB. My monitor has some minor BLB, and minor IPS glow. It gets a bit silvery/white along the edges, and I see the slightest bit of yellow trying to rear its ugly head, but it's too minor to bother me.


What brightness is your monitor set to? That seems almost impossibly good, ive never seen an xb270hus match that level of darkness or lack of bleed/glow.


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireseed2*
> 
> thx everyone for your answers.
> 
> I tried to turn the brightness down on my phone app, to match the bleed as exactly as i could, so its not overexposed. but it's not yellow its a white glow, maybe a bit stronger that in the picture. as you all say it's hard to get the pic done right.
> 
> the wall is white and the color comes from color changing leds, that happened to be green when i tool the picture. the bleed looks the same with the led turned off. In daylight there is no glow at all on my screen.
> 
> If I "bend" the corners with my hands the glow disappears.
> 
> I try to tell my self it should not bother me, but it kinda does


It can be so much worse haha. Dust, dead pixels, stuck pixels, much much worse lightbleed. I wish I had your monitor


----------



## templetonpeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayFiveAlive*
> 
> It can be so much worse haha. Dust, dead pixels, stuck pixels, much much worse lightbleed. I wish I had your monitor


I agree. My 2nd one was good in the backlight bleed department, but has dust/dirt and a bunch of dead pixels. To get one that good would be an ideal scenario for me.


----------



## bstapley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> So, looking for some input. Went to start my pc today, monitor light turns blue, but nothing displays on the monitor. PC works fine over hdmi to my projector. Tried a different pc over display port, same thing. Tried a brand new cable with both pc's, still nothing. Can anyone think of anything else? I'm really hesitant to send it in, this one had minimal backlight bleed.


Same exact thing just happened to myXB270HU monitor as well. I was dusting my desk and accidentally kicked the power switch on my power strip shutting everything off. I powered everything back on, but the monitor won't display anything. Blue Power led on the bottom right is showing as on, but no display. I've tried replacing power cable and display port cables multiple times with no luck. I also have an Acer B286HK monitor and there is no issues with it (tried the same display port cables and power cables with no issues). I have an MSI GTX 980 if it makes any difference. Weird.....

I called Acer customer service and they are saying that I need to send it back in for repair (with me paying for shipping to their repair center). I'm kind of bummed and hope that I don't get a refurb from them as my monitor is perfect (zero backlight bleed, zero dead pixels etc..). It's a shot in the dark, but before I send it back in, I wanted to see if anybody has any sort of recommendations on how to get it to work?


----------



## bstapley

WAAA!! It's working! I unplugged the monitor and let it sit for like an hour, and then decided to plug it back in and turn it on. Hopefully it will work for you too @Rhuarc86.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> What brightness is your monitor set to? That seems almost impossibly good, ive never seen an xb270hus match that level of darkness or lack of bleed/glow.


My brightness was set to 16 in that picture. Since then I've adjusted my brightness to 20. I assure you that my XB027HU isn't the best of the bunch. I just didn't make the mistake of taking an incredibly over-exposed shot.

The initial picture you quoted fairly represents what I see. To attain it, I did a screen capture of a video. Then I raised the exposure setting in post-processing right up to the point it starts brightening the blackness of the room.

Here's a 2nd picture, this time, taken by the regular picture method.



Doesn't even look like the same monitor does it? Looks more like a garbled mess. If you pay close attention to some reference points, such as the mouse pointer and the LED on the monitor, you get an idea how over-exposed a regular picture is. The LED light looks bright enough to be a laser pointer, and the mouse pointer is so bright against the black background that it looks like some big white dot on the screen (rather than having any sort of defined cursor shape). With enough exposure, the blacks become blue and an IPS glow or BLB becomes much more pronounced that it is in person. That's why it's important that if you're trying to get an idea of how much IPS glow or BLB your monitor has compared to others, you don't want to take an over-exposed shot. You want to take a shot that most accurately represents what you see.

Here is my screencapped picture again, for reference.



Taking a screencap of a video can create an under-exposed picture, so it's important to raise the exposure afterwards to accentuate the monitor and strike the right balance, but you don't want to raise it to the point where deepest blacks (the dark room surrounding the monitor) are raised. Ultimately, this will give you a picture that is slightly underexposed, versus taking a regular picture and getting a dramatically over-exposed picture.

Finally, here's a 3rd picture, which is an adjustment of my initial screencap, but I further adjusted the exposure and gamma offset to represent my monitor with the raised brightness setting.


----------



## deizel5

Thanks for that. I guess im sticking with the one i got then because i dont think there is much to gain. Im getting use to the glow anyway, and besides the lower right corner, i think my vg278h glowed more.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deizel5*
> 
> Thanks for that. I guess im sticking with the one i got then because i dont think there is much to gain. Im getting use to the glow anyway, and besides the lower right corner, i think my vg278h glowed more.


The IPS glow on this monitor isn't half as bad as the Dell U2412M I had. Can't complain at all. The colors are even pretty good out of the box. Never even touched any calibration profiles.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> The IPS glow on this monitor isn't half as bad as the Dell U2412M I had. Can't complain at all. The colors are even pretty good out of the box. Never even touched any calibration profiles.


I agree on the colors comment ...

And oddly enough, I set up a ROG SWift right next to my Acer when I got it and the Swift TN panel's colors were nearly *perfectly* matched with the Acer ... typically, I'll have to calibrate both monitors when running side by side in order to get things to look the same ... but these two look nearly identical color wise (with the Acer having slightly better saturation) ...

Acer IPS at left and Swift TN at right; both uncalibrated and out of box settings:

...



...



...

Totally pleased with the Acer (but I happened to get a perfect one) ...


----------



## DRen72

Yeah I had the Swift too and while it had good colors, the TN panel angle issue was its biggest drawback for me. IPS has none of that of course. Overall I've enjoyed the Acer more.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Yeah I had the Swift too and while it had good colors, the TN panel angle issue was its biggest drawback for me. IPS has none of that of course. Overall I've enjoyed the Acer more.


Me too.

I game almost 100% on the Acer IPS screen ... it's just too damn "rich" in the colors to pass up ... it's a more enjoyable all around screen as far as I'm concerned.

I got the Swift on a whim and since it turned out to be such an utterly perfect panel, and since I think it's *almost* as good as the Acer ... and since I TOTALLY love the physical design of the thing, I decided to keep it. To it's credit, it's still a bit better with CS:GO to me than is the Acer ... but just a hair ... so lighting fast.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> The IPS glow on this monitor isn't half as bad as the Dell U2412M I had. Can't complain at all. The colors are even pretty good out of the box. Never even touched any calibration profiles.


That is the key when quantifying glow, compare it to another IPS variant. When I first got my Acer I set it up next to my previous Benq BL2710PT and did a thorough comparison under different conditions with the same images. The glow was significantly less in the Acer's corners, and isn't visible under most conditions. The Benq's glow was actually visible during normal use, although only mainly in the typical lower right. Being able to directly compare was a huge help vs looking a pictures, going from memory, or just guessing.


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Woooooot!!!!!

4th time is a charm







Got my new monitor for B&H today and it all checks out. No dust, no dead pixels and minimal light bleed in the lower right corner where most seem to have it. I pray a stuck pixel doesn't show up tomorrow or later tonight, but it's like.. perfect for real this time. This is a June build date for the record.

A quick question to the owners out there - do you set your desktop hertz to 144 or what are you all running it at? I read some posts saying 144 is nicer even in the desktop, but will work your gpu more and increase temps, but is there any harm in leaving it at 144 in windows?

Assuming nothing randomly shows up, I would definitely rate this monitor 4 stars. If you get a good one it's absolutely 5 stars, but considering I had 4 before getting a good one.. I will knock a star


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayFiveAlive*
> 
> A quick question to the owners out there - do you set your desktop hertz to 144 or what are you all running it at? I read some posts saying 144 is nicer even in the desktop, but will work your gpu more and increase temps, but is there any harm in leaving it at 144 in windows?


AFAIK, 144 is a no go ATM if you don't want your GPU running full 3D clocks permanently, seemingly some bug?, so I have mine on 120.


----------



## tlamming

This is true. You wanna know what else sucks? Running sli cards, with 3 monitors connected, causes this problem too







no matter what refresh you run.


----------



## JayFiveAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> AFAIK, 144 is a no go ATM if you don't want your GPU running full 3D clocks permanently, seemingly some bug?, so I have mine on 120.


Very good to know - thank you. Set my to 120 now as well.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> AFAIK, 144 is a no go ATM if you don't want your GPU running full 3D clocks permanently, seemingly some bug?, so I have mine on 120.


It's not a bug.
It's how all video cards operate (currently).

144 hz is not a standard refresh rate like 100 and 120hz are.
144 hz uses something called "Reduced Vertical blank" (vertical total).
In the presence of a lower than default VT, the video card will usually not downclock at idle clocks (this applies to both AMD and Nvidia).


----------



## Babryn25

Looks like I am in luck. Second monitor has no dead pixels, dust or bugs. Date is June. I am happy and keeping it!


----------



## Darylrese

I'm thinking of getting a Acer 27 inch XB270HU V2 Predator, what changed in the second revision?

Is it worth an upgrade over my current BENQ 2420T 1080p 120hz monitor?


----------



## Luck100

New review up at Tom's Hardware. Good marks all around.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/acer-xb270hu-27-inch-g-sync-monitor,4238.html


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Acer 27 inch XB270HU V2 Predator, what changed in the second revision?
> 
> Is it worth an upgrade over my current BENQ 2420T 1080p 120hz monitor?


As far as I can tell the only change is that ULMB now works at 120 Hz in addition to 85 Hz and 100 Hz.

It's absolutely worth the upgrade over your current monitor. 2560 x 1440 has around 78% more pixels, G-SYNC is like a gift from gods, the color quality will be a big improvement due to its nice IPS panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> New review up at Tom's Hardware. Good marks all around.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/acer-xb270hu-27-inch-g-sync-monitor,4238.html


Hmm... from the review:

"The screen coating is typical of most computer monitors. It's rare that we see front layers that degrade image quality anymore and this Acer does well in the clarity department."

I have to say, I doubt this coating is "typical." Even newer (and cheaper) monitors I see have a thicker, more grainy coating (TN film?) The XB270HU is the first monitor I've used with this type of coating and I love it.

Good review though, the results are quite consistent with TFTCentral's but they have the V2 version with 120 Hz ULMB. I stand by the statement that this is the best gaming monitor in the world bar none, unless you get a defective one of course.


----------



## barsh90

what's the difference in the new V2 version?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> what's the difference in the new V2 version?


people have more luck getting a unit without defects like no deadpixel,dirt and minimal backlight and some of them gets free usb cable


----------



## Darylrese

I'm just going to wait for the ASUS ROG Swift IPS which is due for release before Christmas. Much better build quality and brand IMO


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm just going to wait for the ASUS ROG Swift IPS which is due for release before Christmas. Much better build quality and brand IMO


Have you any actual experience with the XB270HU? Even if you did, you still can't know the PG279Q will be better since it's not out yet. It's a strong possibility that it will be slightly better built yeah, but Acer did step up the build quality with the XB270HU compared to their other monitors. As for better brand, I don't know about that. ASUS has had a ton of issues with the PG278Q and MG279Q, like Acer with the XB270HU.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Have you any actual experience with the XB270HU? Even if you did, you still can't know the PG279Q will be better since it's not out yet. It's a strong possibility that it will be slightly better built yeah, but Acer did step up the build quality with the XB270HU compared to their other monitors. As for better brand, I don't know about that. ASUS has had a ton of issues with the PG278Q and MG279Q, like Acer with the XB270HU.


At work we received a couple of MG279Q monitors back from unsatisfied customers... dust between the display and the backlight... I could cry, if I only had tears left








I don't know about warranty stickers on the Asus (haven't checked) but my Acer doesn't have any. There's 1 for sale for 419 euros... it supposedly has 3 dead pixels, but it could also be dust... hmmmm choices choices... would look great 2 XB270HU monitors on my desk


----------



## SpacemanSpiff46

Has anyone found a workaround for enabling DSR with SLI with this (or any) G-Sync capable monitor? With a single card, I can activate DSR perfectly ok, but when enabling SLI, the option disappears from NVCP.

Things I tried:
1) Enabling DSR with a single card, then enabling SLI hoping the settings would save and be able to select a higher res in game. No go.
2) Enable Stereoscopic 3D and begin the setup process and then kill the task hoping 3D would still be enabled, thereby forcing GSync off and being able to enable DSR + SLI. No go. The setup process does not recognize this monitor as 3D capable during the setup.

Edit: I also tried the GamenabDSRPatch. http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=398128. While this allows the DSR options to show up in NVCP they do not show up in game as available resolutions.

I can downsample perfectly OK with GeDoSaTo in the games that it supports with SLI (and even Gsync!), but since there is no way to truly disable Gsync, NVCP will not allow SLI+DSR on any monitor that is Gsync capable.

Is there a way to trick Windows/NVCP into thinking that this is not a Gsync capable monitor?

Edit: Scouring the web some more it seems that this may be an issue that includes any and all monitors that use Display Port since Nvidia seems to assume that using a DP port connection means the monitor uses Gsync. Interesting...


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> I'm just going to wait for the ASUS ROG Swift IPS which is due for release before Christmas. Much better build quality and brand IMO


Don't count on it. The Asus MG279Q is having a lot of QC problems too. Amazon rating for it droppped from an initial 4.5 stars to 3.5 stars with more and more disgruntled owners reporting multiple returns of defective units. This story sounds nearly identical to the one for the Acer XB270HU. A few owners got near perfect units, while a vast majority had to return theirs for an exchange or refund. I was one of the lucky few in winning the monitor lottery. I received a unit with no defects, no dead pixels and only minimal IPS glow - phew!









So, I'm really beginning to wonder if the real problem is AU Optronics, who is the actual manufacturer of the panels and that it isn't an Acer or Asus QC at all. We are assuming that AU Optronics ships the units to Acer and Asus who then assemble the monitors and ship them out to retailers. Maybe it's the other way around and AU Optronics is the one doing the final assembly then ships them to Acer and Asus as sealed boxes. In turn, Acer and Asus are not the wiser and ship them out without a second QC checkout process, which in itself is a fail on them. However, this wouldn't explain why the return rate of defective units still seems to be high even though the monitors have been out for several months now. You would have thought that both Acer and Asus would have stepped up their QC efforts to eliminate the shipping of defective units to retailers. It couid also be that they just don't give a damn and are counting on customers to just grit their teeth and accept an inferior product at premium prices


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Don't count on it. The Asus MG279Q is having a lot of QC problems too. Amazon rating for it droppped from an initial 4.5 stars to 3.5 stars with more and more disgruntled owners reporting multiple returns of defective units. This story sounds nearly identical to the one for the Acer XB270HU. A few owners got near perfect units, while a vast majority had to return theirs for an exchange or refund. I was one of the lucky few in winning the monitor lottery. I received a unit with no defects, no dead pixels and only minimal IPS glow - phew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm really beginning to wonder if the real problem is AU Optronics, who is the actual manufacturer of the panels and that it isn't an Acer or Asus QC at all. We are assuming that AU Optronics ships the units to Acer and Asus who then assemble the monitors and ship them out to retailers. Maybe it's the other way around and AU Optronics is the one doing the final assembly then ships them to Acer and Asus as sealed boxes. In turn, Acer and Asus are not the wiser and ship them out without a second QC checkout process, which in itself is a fail on them. However, this wouldn't explain why the return rate of defective units still seems to be high even though the monitors have been out for several months now. You would have thought that both Acer and Asus would have stepped up their QC efforts to eliminate the shipping of defective units to retailers. It couid also be that they just don't give a damn and are counting on customers to just grit their teeth and accept an inferior product at premium prices


I think AU Optronics and the panel itself are part of the problem. 1440p high refresh rate monitors, especially IPS ones, are still in their infancy. The XB270HU was the first.

3.5/5 on Amazon is a cause for concern. The Acer is at 4/5. Had there been no major QC issues, both would be at 5/5 or maybe 4.5/5 at worst (the price and glossy bezel of the Acer would be the reason for deductions).


----------



## Darylrese

The G-Sync version of the Asus MG279Q isn't out yet, is it? The Asus MG279Q is actually very good value at £460 as apposed to the £680 for the Acer.

What happens if you run a freesync monitor with NVidia cards? I guess you can still run 1440p 144hz IPS but lose the adaptive sync technology?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Someone in the owners forum posted that around 11% get sent back according to one reseller, half are refunds and the other half go to Acer for RMA. As much as some would love to believe it is much higher than that, I truly believe that is probably not far from the overall average of all resellers, maybe a shade higher. That is still higher than most monitors, but it certainly isn't as bad as most would theorize after reading posts in these two forums.

The real truth is that people with good monitors (or any type of hardware) just don't all take the time to report about it in the forums. The forums are mainly for those who are either looking to buy it, or folks that have some mud to sling after getting a lemon or two.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Someone in the owners forum posted that around 11% get sent back according to one reseller, half are refunds and the other half go to Acer for RMA. As much as some would love to believe it is much higher than that, I truly believe that is probably not far from the overall average of all resellers, maybe a shade higher. That is still higher than most monitors, but it certainly isn't as bad as most would theorize after reading posts in these two forums.
> 
> The real truth is that people with good monitors (or any type of hardware) just don't all take the time to report about it in the forums. The forums are mainly for those who are either looking to buy it, or folks that have some mud to sling after getting a lemon or two.


^ This, and the average 4/5 ratings on amazon and the like support this idea.


----------



## addicTix

So, I'm done with my Swift.
I have the 4th swift now, and all of them ( except 3rd swift ) had Vertical Lines.
Its very disturbing and once you saw them, you can't overlook them.
I want to buy the Acer XB270HU now, actually its definitely better than swift ( IPS, better coating, less ghosting etc. )... But I read so many problems about dust, dead pixels, extreme BLB etc. ...
So I don't know what to do.

The problem is, I can't refund my things all the time... I mean, its the 4th time that I refund my Swift.
How high is the possibility to get a monitor with dust/dead pixels ? Just an estimate.
I don't care about BLB, as long as its not too extreme. I own a IPS TV and there is BLB, but its not annoying.

What would you guys do ? As I said, I can't return all my monitors, my parents already think I'm insane or something because I returned 4 monitors....


----------



## RAZRr1275

I was wondering if anyone has ordered a XB270HU from secondipity? If you have how did it turn out and what's their warranty like? They have refurbs available for 680 right now and I was thinking about taking the plunge


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> So, I'm done with my Swift.
> I have the 4th swift now, and all of them ( except 3rd swift ) had Vertical Lines.
> Its very disturbing and once you saw them, you can't overlook them.
> I want to buy the Acer XB270HU now, actually its definitely better than swift ( IPS, better coating, less ghosting etc. )... But I read so many problems about dust, dead pixels, extreme BLB etc. ...
> So I don't know what to do.
> 
> The problem is, I can't refund my things all the time... I mean, its the 4th time that I refund my Swift.
> How high is the possibility to get a monitor with dust/dead pixels ? Just an estimate.
> I don't care about BLB, as long as its not too extreme. I own a IPS TV and there is BLB, but its not annoying.
> 
> What would you guys do ? As I said, I can't return all my monitors, my parents already think I'm insane or something because I returned 4 monitors....


I'd say the probability of a defective XB270HU is very similar to the probability of getting a defective PG278Q.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd say the probability of a defective XB270HU is very similar to the probability of getting a defective PG278Q.


Ugh... Then I need a lot of luck.
As I said, I had 4 swifts.
1st: Dead Pixel, Vertical Liens
2nd: Vertical Lines
3rd: Dead Pixel
4th: Vertical Lines

Btw, are the june manufacturings better ?
Sometimes, while reading, it looks like it is better... But sometimes it looks the same as the old manufacturings ( march, april etc. )


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ This, and the average 4/5 ratings on amazon and the like support this idea.


No. If you notice, even the 4/5 star reviews on both newegg and amazon are still from people who have had to replace the monitor 3+ times, or even people who are just dealing with bad backlight bleed or dust or smudges and not bothering to return it.

The fact that there are soo many people returning 3-4 times before getting a good one, is a good sample size to say that that at the very least, 50% of all the monitors are defective, and that's being conservative. This is further shown by the fact that Acer has suffered heavy stock losses.

Let's say 25% of people return the monitor once, 25% more return the monitor twice, and 50% don't need to return the monitor at all....guess what...that adds up to even higher than a 50% defective rate!

The fact that people have had to return the monitor over 4 times shows it can't just be random bad luck.

The monitor has a good rating because it's a 144hz IPS panel with Gsync, so people are rating it high even if it comes severely defective.

Need proof? Of course you do!!!

This guy gave it a 4/5 stars, any other monitor and it'd be an immediate 1 star with these issues, and they're also sending it back! I don't know about you, but I don't give anything 4/5 stars if I have to send it back.


----------



## Levesque

Anyone here ever sent one of those monitor back to Acer?

I was really unlucky and I got some dust/smudge/smears that ''appeared'' after 2 months of owning my XB270HU, so I was out of my exchange window from where i bought it.









2 ''dusts'' appeared at the top left corner and ''fell down'' (sigh) behind the screen leaving a trail of black smudge... Like it's even possible lol after 2 months of using it.







It was a ''perfect'' one when I got it. I called Acer and they asked me to send it back to them. They paid the shipping. At least.

I'm really afraid of Acer ''repair center''.







Will they exchange it or try to ''fix it''? Or sending it back telling me ''it's fine''?

Anyone has experience dealing with Acer directly for this monitor?


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ This, and the average 4/5 ratings on amazon and the like support this idea.


Actually, no it doesn't. Read the warning Amazon posted regarding the XB270HU. They won't sell it directly because of the high defect/return rate. Note the "Item Under Review" notice. Amazon only does this on items with a 30% or higher return rate. Not very many products make it to the breaking point. Apparently, the XB270HU did achieve that wonderfully horrible goal:

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB270HU-bprz-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439984251&sr=8-1&keywords=xb270hu

Don't get me wrong. I love my XB270HU, but have to admit that I did win the monitor lottery. I've read all of the horror stories and have seen all the YouTube and forum posts from folks who did not win that lottery.

And beware of "5-star Syndrome" where customers of a product want it to be so perfect that they will give it a 5-star rating regardless of imperfections or other issues they experienced with it. Some will even go as far as to give "Cons" in their product review, but then still give it 5-stars. Wow, really?? Needless to say, actually read those 5-star ratings and you will better understand what I am talking about. Also, ignore any review that is not a "Verified Purchase".


----------



## dawn1980

Received my Acer Predator XB270HU and its perfect. I tried 4k gaming at 60hz just could't give up the smoothness that my 1080p 120hz monitor vs 4k at 60hz. So after debating with the wife I pulled the trigger on the Acer Predator XB270HU and the difference with gysnc is phenomenal. The ips screen is beautiful and add the smoothness of 144hz/gysnc it really is a gamer's dream monitor! No dead pixels/perfect May build from NewEgg. I'm using a single titan x so there are some titles like GTAV that dip pretty low (30 fps) in fps and the smoothness is there but the sweet spot is between 40-80 fps. I will probably sli down the road once the wife cools down from my two recent purchases! Cheers!


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Received my Acer Predator XB270HU and its perfect. I tried 4k gaming at 60hz just could't give up the smoothness that my 1080p 120hz monitor vs 4k at 60hz. So after debating with the wife I pulled the trigger on the Acer Predator XB270HU and the difference with gysnc is phenomenal. The ips screen is beautiful and add the smoothness of 144hz/gysnc it really is a gamer's dream monitor! No dead pixels/perfect May build from NewEgg. I'm using a single titan x so there are some titles like GTAV that dip pretty low (30 fps) in fps and the smoothness is there but the sweet spot is between 40-80 fps. I will probably sli down the road once the wife cools down from my two recent purchases! Cheers!


Congrats on your monitor lottery win! Did you calibrate it yet? Make sure to download the .icc file from TFT Central as well as the monitor drivers from the Acer website. I created my own .icc using Spyder5Pro, but was not happy with the white balance it wanted to use. The rest of the other colors look great and the monitor was able to achieve 100% sRGB color gamut. I'm going to recalibrate using another 3rd party software to see if it helps with the white balance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Actually, no it doesn't. Read the warning Amazon posted regarding the XB270HU. They won't sell it directly because of the high defect/return rate. Note the "Item Under Review" notice. Amazon only does this on items with a 30% or higher return rate. Not very many products make it to the breaking point. Apparently, the XB270HU did achieve that wonderfully horrible goal:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB270HU-bprz-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B00UPVXDA8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439984251&sr=8-1&keywords=xb270hu
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love my XB270HU, but have to admit that I did win the monitor lottery. I've read all of the horror stories and have seen all the YouTube and forum posts from folks who did not win that lottery.
> 
> And beware of "5-star Syndrome" where customers of a product want it to be so perfect that they will give it a 5-star rating regardless of imperfections or other issues they experienced with it. Some will even go as far as to give "Cons" in their product review, but then still give it 5-stars. Wow, really?? Needless to say, actually read those 5-star ratings and you will better understand what I am talking about. Also, ignore any review that is not a "Verified Purchase".


Yeah I see now. I wish customers would stop giving high ratings if theirs was defective. I won the lottery with mine too; and my first and only one at that. A perfect one is definitely a 5/5 monitor or 4.5/5 monitor if the glossy bezel bothers you a lot.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I would believe that the overall defective number is at or around 30%. Resellers like Amazon are likely stuck with some or all the shipping costs of excessive returns, so they are wise to review those types of products. But still a 70% chance of landing a decent monitor is still pretty good odds. The odds of getting a golden K series CPU is way lower than that...

I hit on my first try (like several other members) and maybe I would be a little more cynical if I had to go through several returns. I knew better than to wait for Asus' version after what happened with the Swift last year.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I would believe that the overall defective number is at or around 30%. Resellers like Amazon are likely stuck with some or all the shipping costs of excessive returns, so they are wise to review those types of products. But still a 70% chance of landing a decent monitor is still pretty good odds. *The odds of getting a golden K series CPU is way lower than that...*
> 
> I hit on my first try (like several other members) and maybe I would be a little more cynical if I had to go through several returns. I knew better than to wait for Asus' version after what happened with the Swift last year.


An average K chip is still a very good performer, though. A 4770K would have averaged at 4.5Ghz. If you couldn't get 4.4 or higher, you lost the silicon lottery. If you could get higher than 4.6Ghz, you won the silicon lottery. The average was 4.5. This still offered stellar performance gains for most tasks. The Acers' "average" performance is what? Only two dead pixels? Really, people consider it a success when they only get a little BLB? I know what you mean, and I don't want to sound picky and annoying, but even if you lost the silicon lottery, you still have a highly functional chip. You lose the monitor lottery, you have an overpriced piece of junk that will remind you of its inadequacies every time you use it.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> An average K chip is still a very good performer, though. A 4770K would have averaged at 4.5Ghz. If you couldn't get 4.4 or higher, you lost the silicon lottery. If you could get higher than 4.6Ghz, you won the silicon lottery. The average was 4.5. This still offered stellar performance gains for most tasks. The Acers' "average" performance is what? Only two dead pixels? Really, people consider it a success when they only get a little BLB? I know what you mean, and I don't want to sound picky and annoying, but even if you lost the silicon lottery, you still have a highly functional chip. You lose the monitor lottery, you have an overpriced piece of junk that will remind you of its inadequacies every time you use it.


I didn't mean to directly compare the two lotteries. Just stating that it has some similarities in the way people behave to the different lotteries. The newest generation of CPUs are good overall performers, but it took Intel a little while to improve Haswell after it was first released. I owned both a golden i5 4670K (4.7 GHz) and then I upgraded to an i7 4790K (4.7 GHz) which was just as good an overclocker. I consider myself much more lucky with the i5 than I was with Devils Canyon because of the status quo.

I would define success by comparing your monitor to the status quo. You have plenty of reason to have high standards for a monitor with a high price tag. But you also have to take into consideration that it is brand new technology and it is still one of a kind. Besides the backlight bleed nearly vanishes after a few weeks, and some members confuse glow (which is basically standard with IPS variants) with bleed. We have always had to compromise (to some extent) with monitors, I guess that still hasn't changed entirely.


----------



## karkee

I got mine this morning at fist everything looks super good, but how to test blacklight bleed and other tests? If no good I can get replacement directly today.

So far I can't spot any dead pixels or dust, and only minor backlight bleed in the lower right corner nothing really special or disturbing...


----------



## Levesque

Dust start ''falling'' behind my screen after I got some ''vibrations'' (a mild bump) on my desk 2 months after buying it.







It was perfect for 2 months: no dead/stuck pixel, almost no bleeding, no dust...

You're never safe with that monitor.... (tinfoil hat).

So I was out of my exchange window and now my XB270HU is at Acer (RMA).







Still waiting to see what they will do.


----------



## karkee

I am really really happy with it, though I dont know yet how to set the right colors. My Whites are quite yellow compare to my Qnix 2710.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> No. If you notice, even the 4/5 star reviews on both newegg and amazon are still from people who have had to replace the monitor 3+ times, or even people who are just dealing with bad backlight bleed or dust or smudges and not bothering to return it.
> 
> The fact that there are soo many people returning 3-4 times before getting a good one, is a good sample size to say that that at the very least, 50% of all the monitors are defective, and that's being conservative. This is further shown by the fact that Acer has suffered heavy stock losses.
> 
> Let's say 25% of people return the monitor once, 25% more return the monitor twice, and 50% don't need to return the monitor at all....guess what...that adds up to even higher than a 50% defective rate!
> 
> The fact that people have had to return the monitor over 4 times shows it can't just be random bad luck.
> 
> The monitor has a good rating because it's a 144hz IPS panel with Gsync, so people are rating it high even if it comes severely defective.
> 
> Need proof? Of course you do!!!
> 
> This guy gave it a 4/5 stars, any other monitor and it'd be an immediate 1 star with these issues, and they're also sending it back! I don't know about you, but I don't give anything 4/5 stars if I have to send it back.


Want more proof? I'm on my third monitor. And even this one has a problem. But I just figured with their track record, even the next one I get is going to have a problem. And maybe even more of a problem than this one. I couldn't deal with the hassle of dismantling and packing and shipping out my monitor and going back to my old one during the RMA process. A lot of people feel the same way and have just "settled." Yes there may be a store that says only 11% get returned. But if you account for everyone settling...considering all the questions people are asking here about whether their monitor is bad enough to swap or just keep...I'd say at least 1/3rd of their monitors are faulty in some way. And I'm being generous there.

The panel manufacturer is part of the problem, sure, but poor design is what leads to back light bleed. And the coating/dust traps and other issues are all in the hands of Acer.

Don't get me wrong. It's a wonderful monitor. If you get a good one. But it's every bit as bad as the ROG Swift in terms of quality control. And for a product in this price range...that's kind of ridiculous. But I also suppose I'd you have the #1 gaming monitor in existence...people will put up with it. As mine isn't perfect. Yet I still love it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I didn't mean to directly compare the two lotteries. Just stating that it has some similarities in the way people behave to the different lotteries. The newest generation of CPUs are good overall performers, but it took Intel a little while to improve Haswell after it was first released. I owned both a golden i5 4670K (4.7 GHz) and then I upgraded to an i7 4790K (4.7 GHz) which was just as good an overclocker. I consider myself much more lucky with the i5 than I was with Devils Canyon because of the status quo.
> 
> I would define success by comparing your monitor to the status quo. You have plenty of reason to have high standards for a monitor with a high price tag. But you also have to take into consideration that it is brand new technology and it is still one of a kind. Besides the backlight bleed nearly vanishes after a few weeks, and some members confuse glow (which is basically standard with IPS variants) with bleed. We have always had to compromise (to some extent) with monitors, I guess that still hasn't changed entirely.


Yeah, I get what you mean. Fair enough.


----------



## karkee

Anyone who has the same Whites as me? I dont know if this is normal or not... my acer on left and qnix on right. I have such yellow Whites it seems like compare to my qnix







(


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Anyone who has the same Whites as me? I dont know if this is normal or not... my acer on left and qnix on right. I have such yellow Whites it seems like compare to my qnix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


Woah. Mine aren't like that.


----------



## addicTix

Got my Acer XB270HU today.
I had the ROG Swift before.

Its a huge difference !
The AG Coating is so much better on the XB270HU, the colors have more "pop" and the viewing angles are awesome.
White is now white and not grey/yellowish like the Swift White

But well... There must be a trade-off, right ?
I got 2 dust spots or dead pixels ( well I'm not sure, if I take a picture of them and zoom-in, they look like dust... but I'm not really sure ).
There's no BLB or at least I can't see it.
I'm not sure if I should return it to get a new one... While gaming, the dust spots or dead pixels aren't visible ( only if I search them )... But while browsing, they're noticeable and distracting....
I don't really want to get a worse one than this... But on the other side, I want a perfect panel. I could accept BLB if its not too aggressive, but dust sposts or dead pixels are so god damn annoying, especially if you know that they exist. You always look for them, but acutally you try to avoid looking after them and you don't want to look over the complete screen because you don't wanna see the dust sposts/dead pixels....

At least, the Acer got no vertical lines sh't like the Swift..... Hell, that was so god damn annoying.....

My Acer is June 2015


----------



## karkee

I don't know if its bad or not but look at difference. Maybi I am just used to the Qnix? I don't know what one is actually accurate but I have a big feeling comparing the 2 that my Whites are so damn weird.

Acer:



Qnix:



Together better picture:


----------



## addicTix

@karkee

Did you try to change the color temperature ?
I have set it to warm and it looks completely normal in my eyes...
Its more white than the white on the swift ( in my eyes )


----------



## karkee

Yes I did, but I dont know why its such different white it doesnt really look like white to more like grey/yellowish


----------



## boredgunner

I wouldn't return it just yet. Have you tried TFTCentral's ICC profile yet? I would consider buying the $130 ColorMunki display and calibrating the display if necessary.


----------



## karkee

Yes I tried TFTcentral ICC profile, does yours have such Whites?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Yes I tried TFTcentral ICC profile, does yours have such Whites?


Nope, my whites aren't so yellow. I wonder if you can get a calibrator from Amazon, use it once, and return it for a refund?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Got my Acer XB270HU today.
> I had the ROG Swift before.
> 
> Its a huge difference !
> The AG Coating is so much better on the XB270HU, the colors have more "pop" and the viewing angles are awesome.
> White is now white and not grey/yellowish like the Swift White
> 
> But well... There must be a trade-off, right ?
> I got 2 dust spots or dead pixels ( well I'm not sure, if I take a picture of them and zoom-in, they look like dust... but I'm not really sure ).
> There's no BLB or at least I can't see it.
> I'm not sure if I should return it to get a new one... While gaming, the dust spots or dead pixels aren't visible ( only if I search them )... But while browsing, they're noticeable and distracting....
> I don't really want to get a worse one than this... But on the other side, I want a perfect panel. I could accept BLB if its not too aggressive, but dust sposts or dead pixels are so god damn annoying, especially if you know that they exist. You always look for them, but acutally you try to avoid looking after them and you don't want to look over the complete screen because you don't wanna see the dust sposts/dead pixels....
> 
> At least, the Acer got no vertical lines sh't like the Swift..... Hell, that was so god damn annoying.....
> My Acer is June 2015


Pics could help... and if the dust spots are in 'easy' locations (on top or on the sides) then you could clean it yourself.
I know I know... for the money you've spent you SHOULD expect nothing less than perfect, but if it's a potential easy fix you might try doing it yourself, especially since you seem to have no other problems with it. If you lived nearby I could help you with it... but I'm guessing you don't live in The Netherlands








You don't know what you'll get in return if you RMA this one.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Pics could help... and if the dust spots are in 'easy' locations (on top or on the sides) then you could clean it yourself.
> I know I know... for the money you've spent you SHOULD expect nothing less than perfect, but if it's a potential easy fix you might try doing it yourself, especially since you seem to have no other problems with it. If you lived nearby I could help you with it... but I'm guessing you don't live in The Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what you'll get in return if you RMA this one.


Thanks for your reply.
Well, they're far away from the bezel.
So not really easy locations









I took a few shots:
http://i.imgur.com/MdWQguR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/UFX9tqK.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ePLuXa3.jpg

Its sad because they're near the middle of the screen... If they were near the bezel, they wouldn't be so distracting...
Thats why I want to RMA it. I mean, I don't think it could get worse. I mean it could, but the chances are low to get more than 2 dust spots again ( especially for June 2015 monitors ), right ?
I'm good with one or two dust spot, if its not like in the middle.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

OK... RMA time it is then


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> OK... RMA time it is then


Man... if I would win the panel lottery.... holy moly.
This monitor is so f*cking awesome, I've never seen such a great picture quality before....
I always had TN before, and with much more aggressive AG Coating....
This one is absoluetly amazing.... I mean, if it has dead pixels or dust, then please somewhere in the corner where its hard to notice...

What would you do ?
I really want to keep that monitor ( the xb270hu, not my model ), because there's no alternate monitor in my eyes ( as I said I had the swift before, the AG Coating was horrible compared to this one and the colors etc. )
Is it possible to ask Acer to clean it for me ? I mean, if they would clean it ( without adding more dust ), then the panel would be perfect.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Man... if I would win the panel lottery.... holy moly.
> This monitor is so f*cking awesome, I've never seen such a great picture quality before....
> I always had TN before, and with much more aggressive AG Coating....
> This one is absoluetly amazing.... I mean, if it has dead pixels or dust, then please somewhere in the corner where its hard to notice...
> 
> What would you do ?
> I really want to keep that monitor ( the xb270hu, not my model ), because there's no alternate monitor in my eyes ( as I said I had the swift before, the AG Coating was horrible compared to this one and the colors etc. )
> Is it possible to ask Acer to clean it for me ? I mean, if they would clean it ( without adding more dust ), then the panel would be perfect.


Well if you *don't* ask then you won't know, right?
Viel glück damit








And I'd definitely want this model again if mine broke


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Well if you *don't* ask then you won't know, right?
> Viel glück damit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd definitely want this model again if mine broke


Hehe danke







!

I mean I want the XB270HU again but not my "broken" model







The XB270HU it self is great, if you get a perfect one.
Btw I got a dead subpixel right now ?

On white background its cyan, on Red background its black... On green or blue background, you can't see it.
Oh and its again in the middle of the screen.

So we got 2 dust spots now and 1 dead sub pixel ?
GG f*cking great ...
http://i.imgur.com/he3af1W.jpg

Edit: .... one "dust" spot was acutally just dirt on the panel, I was able to rub it with my finger nail








Well, but there's still 1 real dust spot ( Yep its real ) and the one dead subpixel on red background


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Anyone who has the same Whites as me? I dont know if this is normal or not... my acer on left and qnix on right. I have such yellow Whites it seems like compare to my qnix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


This is most likely a flaw with the backlight bulbs. They're LED's coated with a yellow phosphor to keep the light from being blue-ish. Completely unfixable. Trying to calibrate around it will just result in wildly inaccurate color reproduction.

I'm sorry that this forum has people who just speak with their foots in their mouths, giving advice on things they have no clue about.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> This is most likely a flaw with the backlight bulbs. They're LED's coated with a yellow phosphor to keep the light from being blue-ish. Completely unfixable. Trying to calibrate around it will just result in wildly inaccurate color reproduction.
> 
> I'm sorry that this forum has people who just speak with their foots in their mouths, giving advice on things they have no clue about.


I thought so because I have a spyder and tried this morning to calibrate it but its impossible. I will return it but its not like all of them have this problem? I will try one more time to get a replacement and after that asking a refund.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I will return it but its not like all of them have this problem?


I don't think so. My white isn't yellowish like this


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I don't think so. My white isn't yellowish like this


Same. My whites are pretty nice..

At this point I might as well mention, approaching a month of ownership and no insects, surprise dead pixels, or any other oddities on my ideal monitor. I'm super happy with the purchase. Unfortunately I'm still going back and forth on my Gtx 980 Ti so I haven't been able to enjoy my setup under ideal conditions. Even on my AMD 5850, the monitor is still pretty dang enjoyable.

Really, it's amazing monitor. Awesome for everything IMO. The great contrast and pixel density makes it very decent for Blu-Ray's for up-close viewing. Still really enjoying it.


----------



## Supra93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Anyone who has the same Whites as me? I dont know if this is normal or not... my acer on left and qnix on right. I have such yellow Whites it seems like compare to my qnix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


I too have this problem. I put my QNIX beside this new monitor and it looks really yellow! I have some BLB but can live with it, I have a pale gray wonky pixel on the lower left and I can live with that but having a yellow screen and paying over double the price than my QNIX is driving me nuts! It also seems worse on the lower half of the screen, almost fading into a light brown.

So I'm not all negative here, playing Crysis 3 on this monitor with G-Sync is so unbelievably smooth I don't know how I gamed before... It's that much of an improvement!

(Manufacture date June 2015 and I do have ULMB 120hz)


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra93*
> 
> I too have this problem. I put my QNIX beside this new monitor and it looks really yellow! I have some BLB but can live with it, I have a pale gray wonky pixel on the lower left and I can live with that but having a yellow screen and paying over double the price than my QNIX is driving me nuts! It also seems worse on the lower half of the screen, almost fading into a light brown.
> 
> So I'm not all negative here, playing Crysis 3 on this monitor with G-Sync is so unbelievably smooth I don't know how I gamed before... It's that much of an improvement!
> 
> (Manufacture date June 2015 and I do have ULMB 120hz)


I already sended it back for another one, going to try one more time that yellow is really really bad and not normal. It actually make me get a headache , like trying to look trough a dirty window.


----------



## Supra93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I already sended it back for another one, going to try one more time that yellow is really really bad and not normal. It actually make me get a headache , like trying to look trough a dirty window.


I've got an RMA open right now as well. See how the next one goes! I'm hooked on G-Sync now though, great tech.


----------



## addicTix

I noticed a cirlce on black backgrounds...
Here a pic: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZT1p1M3FQTklOYUU/view?usp=sharing

Is that normal ?

If you sit right in front of the monitor, its barely noticeable.
But if you look from the side, like on the pic, you can see it clearly


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I noticed a cirlce on black backgrounds...
> Here a pic: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZT1p1M3FQTklOYUU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Is that normal ?
> 
> If you sit right in front of the monitor, its barely noticeable.
> But if you look from the side, like on the pic, you can see it clearly


I noticed this on my monitor when I first got it but after a few weeks I can't seem to find it anymore.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra93*
> 
> I've got an RMA open right now as well. See how the next one goes! I'm hooked on G-Sync now though, great tech.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I already sended it back for another one, going to try one more time that yellow is really really bad and not normal. It actually make me get a headache , like trying to look trough a dirty window.


Glad I'm not alone.. This is my 2nd monitor and the yellow isn't as bad as the first bu yeah it looks like someone took a piss all over the bottom half/some of the top of the monitor. ***? Blueish would be a lot better, and it really shouldn't have any. Probably just going to refund it because of that at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> This is most likely a flaw with the backlight bulbs. They're LED's coated with a yellow phosphor to keep the light from being blue-ish. Completely unfixable. Trying to calibrate around it will just result in wildly inaccurate color reproduction.
> 
> I'm sorry that this forum has people who just speak with their foots in their mouths, giving advice on things they have no clue about.


Some good info. I'm super sensitive to the yellowing, really bothers me and I can't stop seeing it ever. Sounds like it might be a slight issue in every monitor and maybe some people are more tolerant to it than others, then? It's a major issue in both monitors I've had, which is making me doubtful a third would be any better for me considering how much it bothers me. If it's there AT ALL, I'll be unhappy.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Glad I'm not alone.. This is my 2nd monitor and the yellow isn't as bad as the first bu yeah it looks like someone took a piss all over the bottom half/some of the top of the monitor. ***? Blueish would be a lot better, and it really shouldn't have any. Probably just going to refund it because of that at this point.
> Some good info. I'm super sensitive to the yellowing, really bothers me and I can't stop seeing it ever. Sounds like it might be a slight issue in every monitor and maybe some people are more tolerant to it than others, then? It's a major issue in both monitors I've had, which is making me doubtful a third would be any better for me considering how much it bothers me. If it's there AT ALL, I'll be unhappy.


Thats what I am wondering to, are there actually people without having this problem? Otherwise I am going to ask a refund aswell... but than again what to take than!


----------



## Supra93

We're paying a grand for a monitor (CDN) and shouldn't have to deal with this kind of crap. I love the monitor and G-Sync is awesome but I personally think Acer stepped into an arena where it's never been before and is failing. It was a great attempt and had all the qualifications on paper but unfortunately that's it. My 'el-cheapo' Korean monitor should not look better in comparison.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Thats what I am wondering to, are there actually people without having this problem? Otherwise I am going to ask a refund aswell... but than again what to take than!


I'm kind of leaning towards the idea that it is a universal problem and those that say they aren't affected just don't notice it or don't mind it. As for what else to use, I bought a K272HUL (another 1440p 27" Acer) when they were on sale at Newegg for $249 after rebate earlier this month in case this didn't work out since I'm hooked on the resolution at this size. Wanted dual monitors too... had that setup for a couple days, damn that was awesome. But I had to return that to multiple dead pixels and some off whites in the bottom left as well (still looked better than this monitor side by side!), next one gets here tomorrow, and if that's defective too I'm done with Acer & going to buy a Dell or Asus 1440p.

& yeah, totally agree with you Supra93. This has been a really weird experience.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> I'm kind of leaning towards the idea that it is a universal problem and those that say they aren't affected just don't notice it or don't mind it. As for what else to use, I bought a K272HUL (another 1440p 27" Acer) when they were on sale at Newegg for $249 after rebate earlier this month in case this didn't work out since I'm hooked on the resolution at this size. Wanted dual monitors too... had that setup for a couple days, damn that was awesome. But I had to return that to multiple dead pixels and some off whites in the bottom left as well (still looked better than this monitor side by side!), next one gets here tomorrow, and if that's defective too I'm done with Acer & going to buy a Dell or Asus 1440p.
> 
> & yeah, totally agree with you Supra93. This has been a really weird experience.


Yeah but would find it weird that all of them have it , I guess I will try one more time... what has computing come to , you wanna give your money but they can't even make monitors without such faults its quite stupid if you think about it. I mean I rather get a korean monitor than a brand at this point thats just sad!


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Yeah but would find it weird that all of them have it , I guess I will try one more time... what has computing come to , you wanna give your money but they can't even make monitors without such faults its quite stupid if you think about it. I mean I rather get a korean monitor than a brand at this point thats just sad!


My monitor definitely doesn't have that yellow whites issue. Obviously it's not universal, otherwise one of the many glowing professional reviews would've pointed it out. In fact, the TFT Central review indicates the whites being cooler than they should be at default setting, and if I put my Galaxy Note 4 (which has the most accurate colors on a phone and is OLED) side by side with my monitor, the whites on my Note 4 look slightly warmer by comparison.


----------



## lexlutha111384

I just got my XB270HU yesterday and I'm still mopping up brain matter, due to my mind being so blown when I fired up a video game on this thing!!! I think I am getting some light bleed as well. I will post pics later and hopefully u guys can help explain what I'm seeing.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I just got my XB270HU yesterday and I'm still mopping up brain matter, due to my mind being so blown when I fired up a video game on this thing!!!


LOL!

That's *exactly* how I felt the first time I started a game; it just happened to be Crysis 3, in one of those levels with lots of lightning and strobing lights and water dripping down the screen ...

(!!!!!!!!)

Never seen anything quite like that.

Hope it turns out to be a good one for you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> That's *exactly* how I felt the first time I started a game; it just happened to be Crysis 3, in one of those levels with lots of lightning and strobing lights and water dripping down the screen ...
> 
> (!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Never seen anything quite like that.
> 
> Hope it turns out to be a good one for you.


Same here. Compared to a typical monitor, the XB270HU seriously takes gaming to a completely different level. We are forever spoiled. The first game I tried was Metro 2033 Redux, which is exceptionally well optimized and has some of the best visual quality available (and it's one of the most atmospheric shooters ever).


----------



## lexlutha111384

I also ordered a displayport to hdmi cable. I haven't tried it yet, but I am really hoping I can get my PS4 working on this monitor. I know I won't get any of the benefits of the monitor but I just want to play my MKX on PS4








it shod work right? I know I'll only get 60Hz and 1080p but that's fine with me. Please tell me this will work







thanks


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I also ordered a displayport to hdmi cable. I haven't tried it yet, but I am really hoping I can get my PS4 working on this monitor. I know I won't get any of the benefits of the monitor but I just want to play my MKX on PS4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it shod work right? I know I'll only get 60Hz and 1080p but that's fine with me. Please tell me this will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


It should work but you'd be better off using a decent HDTV for the much better contrast ratio and black levels. The only reasons to use the XB270HU are 1440p + G-SYNC or ULMB + high refresh rate.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Same here. Compared to a typical monitor, the XB270HU seriously takes gaming to a completely different level. We are forever spoiled. The first game I tried was Metro 2033 Redux, which is exceptionally well optimized and has some of the best visual quality available (and it's one of the most atmospheric shooters ever).


The Metro games are some of my favorite single player games ever, just brilliant. I had the originals and played through them and then bought the "redux" and have played through them as well. And yeah, they look silly good on the Acer screen ... I still find the games, even the "redux" games to be among the most taxing games I own when played at MAX ... serious card killers ... super fun writing though and as you said, the atmosphere and level design is so gorgeous... before I had the Acer monitor, I would run Last Light Redux at 5120x2880 using Nvidia DSR on my old 1440 Samsung and it was just *RIDICULOUS* looking ... unplayable at max quality but made for some wicked screen shots. I hope Nvidia gets DSR compatible with G sync soon as I loved using DSR with just about everything...


----------



## lexlutha111384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It should work but you'd be better off using a decent HDTV for the much better contrast ratio and black levels. The only reasons to use the XB270HU are 1440p + G-SYNC or ULMB + high refresh rate.


i dont know why but it wont work??? I shut down the PC, plugged in the DP to HDMI cable, plugged that into the PS4 and the Acer keeps saying "No Signal" could it be because GSync is enabled?


----------



## Falkentyne

Gsync monitors are DISPLAYPORT ONLY.
They will not work with HDMI, without some sort of active adapter. Active adapters are much more expensive.
The next version ones may support HDMI And DVI, but the current ones only support DP.

And gsync is enabled through the video card drivers, not through the monitor.


----------



## lexlutha111384

i thought i bought an active adapter, it was like $30 Oh well, i guess my next purchase is an HDTV


----------



## Falkentyne

Can you link the adapter you bought?

The problem is, DVI and HDMI basically use the same signals, but HDMI can transmit audio. So passive adapters will work for those.
While a displayport signal is still digital, a DP cable is far different than dvi or hdmi, so just crossing wires and ground around won't work. Back in the old days of CRT's, you would get an out of scan range error if the signals were incorrect along with the sync and kHz and refresh rate that was being sent. Now all you get is "out of range" and "no signal"


----------



## NemetskyCzar

Hello All,
First Post.
Question;
I've just bought an ACER XB270HU and I'm trying to run it from an EVGA GTX580 1.5Gb. As the XB is Display port only I have had to hook it up to the mini HDMI then through a powered HDMI to DP adapter, alas I get the " NO SIGNAL " message.








Is it possible to make this monitor run on my current set up or is it GTX980TIi time?
Thanks for any assitance.

Ian.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemetskyCzar*
> 
> Hello All,
> First Post.
> Question;
> I've just bought an ACER XB270HU and I'm trying to run it from an EVGA GTX580 1.5Gb. As the XB is Display port only I have had to hook it up to the mini HDMI then through a powered HDMI to DP adapter, alas I get the " NO SIGNAL " message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to make this monitor run on my current set up or is it GTX980TIi time?
> Thanks for any assitance.
> 
> Ian.


If I am not mistaken , WHQD GSync is , as stated above , DP only. GTX 580 has , moreover , not enough. mem and computing power to run the XB by far .. You had better buy a better video card .


----------



## NemetskyCzar

famich,
Thanks very much.
Off to the web to find a card.

Ian.


----------



## edaciosux

Hello all, just picked up my xb270hu from newegg and installed it on my windows 10 desktop.

For some reason the monitor is not being detected in windows 10 and there are no drivers for it. It also appears to be locked at 120hz and does not give me an option for 144hz. Does anyone know whats up with that? Would really like to run things in 144hz...


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edaciosux*
> 
> Hello all, just picked up my xb270hu from newegg and installed it on my windows 10 desktop.
> 
> For some reason the monitor is not being detected in windows 10 and there are no drivers for it. It also appears to be locked at 120hz and does not give me an option for 144hz. Does anyone know whats up with that? Would really like to run things in 144hz...


nothing you just said makes any sense. go into the nvidia control panel and set the resolution/refresh rate manually.


----------



## edaciosux

Capture.JPG 223k .JPG file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> nothing you just said makes any sense. go into the nvidia control panel and set the resolution/refresh rate manually.


that's what i'm saying. it's not showing anything higher than 120hz.

you can take a look in the picture, that might explain it a little better... thanks for the help!

I JUST FIGURED IT OUT!

*The problem is with the nvidia drivers 355.82.* I rolled back and it works perfectly now! Sweet


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edaciosux*
> 
> Capture.JPG 223k .JPG file
> 
> that's what i'm saying. it's not showing anything higher than 120hz.
> 
> you can take a look in the picture, that might explain it a little better... thanks for the help!
> 
> I JUST FIGURED IT OUT!
> 
> *The problem is with the nvidia drivers 355.82.* I rolled back and it works perfectly now! Sweet


To what version?


----------



## edaciosux

353.54


----------



## Reidlos65

I wanted this monitor to work bad, but I am about to return my 3rd one for a refund instead of a replacement. Each one has had "dirt pixels" and dead pixels. I hope another company gets to making something similar soon.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reidlos65*
> 
> I wanted this monitor to work bad, but I am about to return my 3rd one for a refund instead of a replacement. Each one has had "dirt pixels" and dead pixels. I hope another company gets to making something similar soon.


ASUS has one coming out pretty soon, the ROG Swift PG279Q. So far they're the only ones unless you're willing to omit G-SYNC/ULMB.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ah, finally struck out. First two HU's are virtually perfect. Third has a large dirt speck right in the center viewing area. I guess I will order another one for mt 3x Portrait setup while I send this last one back.

I'd be seriously interested to know if all this dirt speck issues are happening at AUOptronics panel factory or Acer's monitor assembly factory.

Funny; all three have different firmware apparently.

January build has slow brightness slider and 100 Hz max ULMB.
April build (dirt speck monitor) has slow brightness slider and 120 Hz max ULMB.
July build has fast brightness slider and 120 Hz max ULMB.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah, finally struck out. First two HU's are virtually perfect. Third has a large dirt speck right in the center viewing area. I guess I will order another one for mt 3x Portrait setup while I send this last one back.
> 
> I'd be seriously interested to know if all this dirt speck issues are happening at AUOptronics panel factory or Acer's monitor assembly factory.


I do not believe it's Acer's quality control problem...

I say this because there is another monitor from Asus which uses the very same panel and if you read through the reviews on Newegg, it's like reading a carbon copy of the review/comments for this Acer monitor at Newegg and other sites.

I'm sorry but I don't remember the exact Asus model but perhaps somebody can reply with it. Seriously, the comments at vendor sites are *identical* ... stuck pixels, dirt under the screen, bad BLB, etc.

So I'd think the manufacturing problems are occurring prior to Acer *or* Asus getting the panels.

*EDIT:*

Here's a quote that I found in just a 5 second perusal of the reviews at Newegg for the Asus MG279Q (which uses the same panel as the Acer XB27OHU):
Quote:


> Cons: - A single dead pixel
> - *Returned 7 times for a combination of things: Dead pixels, dark spots on the back of the screen, backlight bleeding*."


And if you spend some time reading through the many user comments, you'll find that *many* read just like the above quote ... which to me sounds typical of so so many of the complaints related to the Acer.

FYI ...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I do not believe it's Acer's quality control problem...
> 
> I say this because there is another monitor from Asus which uses the very same panel and if you read through the reviews on Newegg, it's like reading a carbon copy of the review/comments for this Acer monitor at Newegg and other sites.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't remember the exact Asus model but perhaps somebody can reply with it. Seriously, the comments at vendor sites are *identical* ... stuck pixels, dirt under the screen, bad BLB, etc.
> 
> So I'd think the manufacturing problems are occurring prior to Acer *or* Asus getting the panels.


I agree. I'm almost positive AUOptronics applies the AR film, so it would be their bad quality control which Acer has to deal with. I'm sure some restitution would have been met.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I do not believe it's Acer's quality control problem...
> 
> I say this because there is another monitor from Asus which uses the very same panel and if you read through the reviews on Newegg, it's like reading a carbon copy of the review/comments for this Acer monitor at Newegg and other sites.
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't remember the exact Asus model but perhaps somebody can reply with it. Seriously, the comments at vendor sites are *identical* ... stuck pixels, dirt under the screen, bad BLB, etc.
> 
> *So I'd think the manufacturing problems are occurring prior to Acer *or* Asus getting the panels*.


I think so too, because both Acer and Asus get this panel: AU Optronics M270DAN02.3 AHVA (IPS-type) panel.
They just stick different electronics (G-Sync/Freesync) in there and put a different bezel and stand around it.

Basically they simply 'get' a panel and build a monitor around it.

The panels are pretty good if it wasn't for that damn dust and BLB...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I agree. I'm almost positive AUOptronics applies the AR film, so it would be their bad quality control which Acer has to deal with. I'm sure some restitution would have been met.


Edited my post .. .it's the Asus MG279Q ... and upon a second visit to it's comments area at Newegg ... I was again struck by the similarities between it and the Acer's user base experiences...


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I agree. I'm almost positive AUOptronics applies the AR film, so it would be their bad quality control which Acer has to deal with. I'm sure some restitution would have been met.


Makes me wonder what Eizo will do with theirs.

Although looking at FP 2421 probably not much


----------



## Gregix

Hi
I am trying to find answer to this q:
In case of AMD card(or integrated Intel's hehe) does ULMB option(as I saw in test enabled from OSD menu) work on this monitor?
I just planned to buy a new PC, Broadwell based, and on first nad sec month it will be without dedicated gfx card, iGPU only. Nd I'm just wandering









If it works on AMD too I can buy fury or so then...just sayin


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> Hi
> I am trying to find answer to this q:
> In case of AMD card(or integrated Intel's hehe) does ULMB option(as I saw in test enabled from OSD menu) work on this monitor?
> I just planned to buy a new PC, Broadwell based, and on first nad sec month it will be without dedicated gfx card, iGPU only. Nd I'm just wandering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it works on AMD too I can buy fury or so then...just sayin


If you're running AMD, the screen you want is the Asus PG278Q. It's the same thing as this one, just in a different body. You won't get ULMB I don't think, but trust me, ULMB is heavily over rated....It gives me a headache, and I personally prefer Gsync/Freesync over ULMB. In other words, ULMB is inferior to adaptive sync technologies. ULMB is primarily good for 3D vision support I think.

I don't see any benefit with ULMB, and it's certainly not worth paying $200 more for ULMB support when you're running an AMD card, even if AMD did support ULMB.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> If you're running AMD, the screen you want is the Asus PG278Q. It's the same thing as this one, just in a different body. You won't get ULMB I don't think, but trust me, ULMB is heavily over rated....It gives me a headache, and I personally prefer Gsync/Freesync over ULMB.


I agree, I tried ULMB 120hz for about 5 minutes, expecting some amazing thing after all I read about it, turned it off and never used it again, yes it reduces the blur a bit, but it also makes the image quality worse and you can see the flickering, I would rather have betting image quality and no flickering. Its like having a monitor with PWM except even worse because its 120hz.


----------



## Gregix

well I just miss old CRT move clarity in some games...I know u can play on LCD good(damn, my son in CS:go on stupid 2412M Dell screen beats my scores constantly) but....
Anyway - if it works on AMD, then maybe, just maybe pick amd card, if not, ill take 980 or 980ti, but order of purchase is:1. PC, 2. Screen, 3. gfx. So 3 months.

I'm thinking about sli too, but I'm not convinced to it yet


----------



## boredgunner

I see no flickering with ULMB at 120 Hz, I never tried it below 120 Hz though. I was upset by the image quality hit but raising brightness to compensate makes the difference not very large at all (supported by TFTCentral's review). However I never use ULMB. Our eyes do perceive motion blur in reality, so in first person games in particular ULMB looks unnatural.


----------



## michalpuk

Hi guys I just got my second monitor, the first one had dead pixels and dust. The new one is better no dust, dead pixels, there is only some backlight bleed, the lower right corner is bit distracting, but I suppose its ok for this monitor standart. I don't wont to play the monitor lottery. First image brightness is 20 second 100.





As I read earlier here maybe it will be less visible after some time. I figured out that if I push the bezel and monitor from back in some spots the bleed go away almost completely, like if the panel is a tiny bit bent.


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michalpuk*
> 
> Hi guys I just got my second monitor, the first one had dead pixels and dust. The new one is better no dust, dead pixels, there is only some backlight bleed, the lower right corner is bit distracting, but I suppose its ok for this monitor standart. I don't wont to play the monitor lottery. First image brightness is 20 second 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I read earlier here maybe it will be less visible after some time. I figured out that if I push the bezel and monitor from back in some spots the bleed go away almost completely, like if the panel is a tiny bit bent.


Exact same issues I had before I gave up trying after getting a refund for monitor number five. Picked up an ROG Swift and the colors are so washed out compared to this panel.

I really wanted to get a good one of these Acers, but dead pixels/dust (ones I ordered from Newegg) and backlight bleed (ordered from Amazon) were just too much given the price of this monitor.


----------



## addicTix

So, I got my XB270HU back from RMA.
No dead pixels and no dust so far.
But there's a yellowish/brownish shift in the bottom of the monitor








Anyone else noticed this on their monitor ?
If so, is there any chance that it will fade away after a while playing with it ?
I'm asking because on my first xb270hu, I had a circle on black backgrounds ( https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZT1p1M3FQTklOYUU/view?usp=sharing )
It disappeared after a while... would be good if this color shift is also just a thing, which disappears after a while... would be high risk if I RMA it again I think....


----------



## TheDoc46

Hi XB270HU owners... Thinking about becoming one of you !

How much heat does this puppy pump out ?


----------



## michalpuk

Yes i to have yellow glow in lower right corner. I think its normal for this monitor, above average ips glow sadly. My old ips screen have the glow at least white and not that visible. Don't think it will fade.
But I can happily say the backlight bleed is now less visible then when i got it.
Heat is no problem for me, its only slightly warm if I touch it from back. My older screen was much warmer.

Have a question for other owners what overdrive are you using, staying with normal? Because on this screen response is variable depending on the framerate if I have bellow 60fps I use extreme, for above normal.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michalpuk*
> 
> Yes i to have yellow glow in lower right corner. I think its normal for this monitor, above average ips glow sadly. My old ips screen have the glow at least white and not that visible. Don't think it will fade.
> But I can happily say the backlight bleed is now less visible then when i got it.


I'm not talking about BLB or IPS Glow.
Its color shifting, like on a white background the bottom is kinda brownish/yellowish


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michalpuk*
> 
> Yes i to have yellow glow in lower right corner. I think its normal for this monitor, above average ips glow sadly. My old ips screen have the glow at least white and not that visible. Don't think it will fade.
> But I can happily say the backlight bleed is now less visible then when i got it.
> Heat is no problem for me, its only slightly warm if I touch it from back. My older screen was much warmer.
> 
> Have a question for other owners what overdrive are you using, staying with normal? Because on this screen response is variable depending on the framerate if I have bellow 60fps I use extreme, for above normal.


Yes, normal works best for me


----------



## TheDoc46

Does g-sync help with smoothing out the mouse too ? I find games that require a controller smoother than ones that use a mouse to move look. (FPS as an example over a driving game)

I've tried different mice, expensive gaming mice, wired and all.

Its not bad, but there's a distinct difference between a mouse controlled game and a joypad controlled game (joypad typically being smoother)

Anyway i'm seriously thinking about ordering one of these.. Except its almost impossible to test drive one without buying.. So was wondering it if helped with the mouse movement being smoother.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Does g-sync help with smoothing out the mouse too ? I find games that require a controller smoother than ones that use a mouse to move look. (FPS as an example over a driving game)
> 
> I've tried different mice, expensive gaming mice, wired and all.
> 
> Its not bad, but there's a distinct difference between a mouse controlled game and a joypad controlled game (joypad typically being smoother)
> 
> Anyway i'm seriously thinking about ordering one of these.. Except its almost impossible to test drive one without buying.. So was wondering it if helped with the mouse movement being smoother.


If you can buy it from a local store with a good return policy then thats how you can test drive it. I got mine from Microcenter and took it back a week later because of really awful ips glow and bleeding too. Also just couldn't stand the look of it, for $800 it looks like a <$200 monitor.


----------



## CallsignVega

Some bad info about ULMB in here. Given everything else equal and refresh rates sufficient enough, impulse type displays are superior to sample-and-hold displays. The only reason the latter exists is due to technical limitations implementing the former.

If one were to start a clean slate to design the "ultimate display technology", it certainly wouldn't include sample-and-hold.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Hi XB270HU owners... Thinking about becoming one of you !
> 
> How much heat does this puppy pump out ?


Mine is cool to the touch all over.


----------



## Gregix

local store u say...
Online prices in Ireland this monitor hits above 1000e, as i remeber 1077e, while on amazon.co.uk price is like 560pounds(~770e).
I do know where here are decent stores to see this monitor alive...


----------



## eucalyptus

I can get this monitor brand new for 570 usd, is it worth it?

I have pre-ordered the Acer Predator X34 but it's a hell of a much money though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I can get this monitor brand new for 570 usd, is it worth it?
> 
> I have pre-ordered the Acer Predator X34 but it's a hell of a much money though.


Definitely worth it, assuming it's the IPS one and not the TN one which has a very similar name. I'd avoid the Predator X34. 34" IPS = insane amount of easily visible IPS glow when sitting in front of it. Even TFTCentral, who is very generous with regards to IPS glow, complained about it. CallsignVega posted this picture recently. The Predator X34 is up front. Don't mind the flawless blacks of the OLED TV in the back.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Definitely worth it, assuming it's the IPS one and not the TN one which has a very similar name. I'd avoid the Predator X34. 34" IPS = insane amount of easily visible IPS glow when sitting in front of it. Even TFTCentral, who is very generous with regards to IPS glow, complained about it. CallsignVega posted this picture recently. The Predator X34 is up front. Don't mind the flawless blacks of the OLED TV in the back.


Owww. that IS bad... guess I won't buy that one


----------



## Malinkadink

Let's all hunker down and refuse to buy these shoddy IPS monitors until we get OLED monitors


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Let's all hunker down and refuse to buy these shoddy IPS monitors until we get OLED monitors


I'll see you in 2020.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I'll see you in 2020.


You got a deal


----------



## HyperMatrix

Am I the only one wondering whether these monitors can be Overclocked with the 2560x1440 165Hz Asus monitor driver when it comes out? It's the same panel...and unless the GSYNC module inside them is different which I haven't heard (though I heard some BS about "binned GSYNC modules" that I don't buy)...it should theoretically be possible, no?


----------



## Falkentyne

Might want to ask ToastyX about that. I know Gsync monitors do NOT have hardware scalers so I don't know what limits the maximum refresh rates on them. It could still be the firmware. Ask him on his forums or PM him.

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Forum-Monitors-Video-Cards


----------



## AMDATI

Honestly, there is no way to know that your refresh rate is actually being implemented.

A lot of monitors people think they're OC'ing, they're not actually doing anything. So you could set it to 165hz, it could seemingly be operating under that in the menu, but in reality the monitor isn't actually doing more than 144hz.

There are a lot of monitors that do 75hz at a less than native resolution, but they're not actually displaying 75 fps, they're still only doing 60hz.

I wouldn't even see the need to attempt to overclock, as the results would probably be impossible to tell, and it could potentially cause visual issues, like gamma shifts and pixel overdrive prediction issues.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Honestly, there is no way to know that your refresh rate is actually being implemented.
> 
> A lot of monitors people think they're OC'ing, they're not actually doing anything. So you could set it to 165hz, it could seemingly be operating under that in the menu, but in reality the monitor isn't actually doing more than 144hz.
> 
> There are a lot of monitors that do 75hz at a less than native resolution, but they're not actually displaying 75 fps, they're still only doing 60hz.
> 
> I wouldn't even see the need to attempt to overclock, as the results would probably be impossible to tell, and it could potentially cause visual issues, like gamma shifts and pixel overdrive prediction issues.


It's quite easy to verify 144Hz vs. 165Hz operation. Just record slomo video and check the number of frame changes. As for the issues you mentioned when overclocking...remember how this panel actually performs better at 144Hz than at 100Hz for example, with faster pixel transition? Who's to say the same wouldn't apply when going from 144Hz to 165Hz? I mean, Asus wouldn't have enabled it if it messed things up. A +14.5% refresh rate boost is no joke. I wouldn't sell my monitor for it...but it still has me intrigued.

Also keep in mind I used to be sent monitors from Korean distributors to test for actual refresh rate vs. reported rate before they sold them as a monitor capable of those rates.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Am I the only one wondering whether these monitors can be Overclocked with the 2560x1440 165Hz Asus monitor driver when it comes out? It's the same panel...and unless the GSYNC module inside them is different which I haven't heard (though I heard some BS about "binned GSYNC modules" that I don't buy)...it should theoretically be possible, no?


These new displays with an HDMI port could have a "Revised" G-Sync module. Yes, the HDMI port does not interface with G-Sync chip but it would be interesting to crack one open and see what's been going on since first release. I wouldn't be surprised if they just put a larger cooling mechanism on the G-Sync module to run 165 Hz. I remember back when the original TN Swift kept getting pushed back, they didn't anticipate the heat generated and had to develop a heat-sink at the last minute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Honestly, there is no way to know that your refresh rate is actually being implemented.
> 
> A lot of monitors people think they're OC'ing, they're not actually doing anything. So you could set it to 165hz, it could seemingly be operating under that in the menu, but in reality the monitor isn't actually doing more than 144hz.
> 
> There are a lot of monitors that do 75hz at a less than native resolution, but they're not actually displaying 75 fps, they're still only doing 60hz.
> 
> I wouldn't even see the need to attempt to overclock, as the results would probably be impossible to tell, and it could potentially cause visual issues, like gamma shifts and pixel overdrive prediction issues.


It actually takes about two seconds to determine if your monitor refresh rate isn't synced with your graphics card setting in Hz. All you do is go here:

http://testufo.com/#test=framerates

Look for the scrolling alien ship to stutter at constant intervals. There is also a "dropped frames" test on the same page which is easy to use but may need a photo with a long exposure time to get accurate results.


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> It's quite easy to verify 144Hz vs. 165Hz operation. Just record slomo video and check the number of frame changes. As for the issues you mentioned when overclocking...remember how this panel actually performs better at 144Hz than at 100Hz for example, with faster pixel transition? Who's to say the same wouldn't apply when going from 144Hz to 165Hz? I mean, Asus wouldn't have enabled it if it messed things up. A +14.5% refresh rate boost is no joke. I wouldn't sell my monitor for it...but it still has me intrigued.
> 
> Also keep in mind I used to be sent monitors from Korean distributors to test for actual refresh rate vs. reported rate before they sold them as a monitor capable of those rates.


Well it's because typically different hardware is needed to drive the pixels properly at a specific refresh rate, and even when it's only settings needed, a lot of those settings are simply hard coded into the functions of the hardware and firmware. Technically without pixel overdrive RTC features, this panel isn't even capable of 144hz without it.....because with the OD set to off, the pixel response time is over 11ms, which is less than the response time needed to draw an actual 144 frames in a second.

Now if you could overclock it, you would definitely need to set the OD to Extreme, since it overshoots by about 21%. That'd give you the 14% overhead needed and then some, but it would still overshoot. You could even potentially get it up to ~175hz, and that would be the optimal refresh rate to make the extreme OD act more like the normal OD. I doubt it'd get that high though.


----------



## Crest

I'm wanting to pick this up to replace my soon to be returned 404k. I'll use this while I wait for a large 4k IPS gaming screen from acer or asus.

Where do you all buy from? And do you return it to Acer or the retailer typically to fix stuck or dead pixels? I think I was spoiled with my HP ZR30w which had 3 years of next day replacement. Called at like 9pm and got a new monitor on my doorstep the next morning. I imagine Acer is no where near that level, but I'm ok with that if the hardware is really solid.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I'm wanting to pick this up to replace my soon to be returned 404k. I'll use this while I wait for a large 4k IPS gaming screen from acer or asus.
> 
> Where do you all buy from? And do you return it to Acer or the retailer typically to fix stuck or dead pixels? I think I was spoiled with my HP ZR30w which had 3 years of next day replacement. Called at like 9pm and got a new monitor on my doorstep the next morning. I imagine Acer is no where near that level, but I'm ok with that if the hardware is really solid.


Why returning the 404k?


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Why returning the 404k?


For me, pretty substantial input latency that I notice nonstop.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Some bad info about ULMB in here. Given everything else equal and refresh rates sufficient enough, impulse type displays are superior to sample-and-hold displays. The only reason the latter exists is due to technical limitations implementing the former.
> 
> If one were to start a clean slate to design the "ultimate display technology", it certainly wouldn't include sample-and-hold.


Great...

Now is there another name for "impulse type displays" ..? And how do we find those who have "impulse" tech, vs "sample & hold" ..?

You may make a good case, but in doing so not helping any of us sort this out. Tons of displays on the market, point to one to buy please. Money is not a problem, finding a display for gaming is. (32" & 27")

This thread is 9 months old, full of crap and you still can't buy a gaming display?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Great...
> 
> Now is there another name for "impulse type displays" ..? And how do we find those who have "impulse" tech, vs "sample & hold" ..?
> 
> You may make a good case, but in doing so not helping any of us sort this out. Tons of displays on the market, point to one to buy please. Money is not a problem, finding a display for gaming is. (32" & 27")
> 
> This thread is 9 months old, full of crap and you still can't buy a gaming display?


Impulse just means the light is "pulsed" at your eyes instead of constant-on. CRT's are impulse type displays by design. Constant on light creates eye tracking motion blur, which is by far the largest cause of a blurry image.

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/oled-motion-blur/

OLED is generally only using sample-and-hold due to brightness issues and being only in 60 Hz formats at this time. Once they pulse the light on future OLEDs with faster refreshes, the technology will almost be a perfect display. Remember, you can't pulse for clearer motion at lower refresh rates like 60. The visible flicker is too annoying.

There are no display technologies yet that would approach being negative attribute free.

I am receiving today a BenQ XL2730Z for testing. I found out that it can do 144 Hz back-light strobing (pulse), do it at brighter cd/m2 than ULMB, and do it with shorter pulse widths for better motion clarity. Yes, it is a TN panel (but a good 8-bit one like the Swift) and will have the viewing angle restrictions of TN, but at least not the awful IPS glow and backlight bleed.


----------



## Falkentyne

Make sure you de-matte that thing! (if it can be dematted).


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, I may attempt a de-matte as the grainyness on these recent TN panels is a bit annoying. At least it's not the super aggressive stuff used on IPS of the past, that stuff was ridiculous.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> but at least not the awful IPS glow and backlight bleed.


I'd rather take the IPS Glow and Backlight bleed instead of the poor viewing angles and worse colors ( Yes, even if the 8 Bit TN Panel, which XL2730Z and Swift use, is better than the average TN Panel, the colors are still not good as the IPS one's etc. ).
Also, Swift and XL2730Z use a much more aggressive AG Coating than the XB270HU. Imo, the coating of the swift was awful ( I think the XL2730Z uses a bit less aggressive one than the Swift, but still very aggressive in my eyes ).

But well, its a matter of taste. I can understand the people who hate IPS glow and BLB


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I'd rather take the IPS Glow and Backlight bleed instead of the poor viewing angles and worse colors ( Yes, even if the 8 Bit TN Panel, which XL2730Z and Swift use, is better than the average TN Panel, the colors are still not good as the IPS one's etc. ).
> Also, Swift and XL2730Z use a much more aggressive AG Coating than the XB270HU. Imo, the coating of the swift was awful ( I think the XL2730Z uses a bit less aggressive one than the Swift, but still very aggressive in my eyes ).
> 
> But well, its a matter of taste. I can understand the people who hate IPS glow and BLB


All true statements. Although I was surprised at how good the TN Swift colors were when it was sitting next to the HU. It was like a 95% solution. But yes IPS glow and serious back light bleed vs poorer viewing angles are a personal choice. I play a lot of dark games and contrasting content and IPS glow renders entire sections of the display almost useless.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> All true statements. Although I was surprised at how good the TN Swift colors were when it was sitting next to the HU. It was like a 95% solution. But yes IPS glow and serious back light bleed vs poorer viewing angles are a personal choice. I play a lot of dark games and contrasting content and IPS glow renders entire sections of the display almost useless.


Hm then the XB270HU is not really good for you, if you don't get one with only a small amount of bleed.
Bu IPS Glow is only visible, if you look from the side on the screen, isn't it ?
Actually, I have no problems with IPS Glow. Only the BLB is visible ( especially in a dark room )

The colors of the 8 Bit TN Panel are good, but after I switched from Swift to XB270HU, there was a, more or less, huge difference. The IPS colors have more "pop" and look "cleaner" than on the TN.
I don't regret the change, especially because all of my swifts ( I had 4 swifts ) had vertical lines which were really distracting. And the AG Coating was horrible imo.


----------



## CallsignVega

No, IPS glow is visible from the normal front seated viewing position.

Here are my three HU's with a solid black background:



People get IPS glow and BLB confused. It doesn't help that they usually overlap.

IPS are fine for bright images in bright rooms but that's it.


----------



## addicTix

Oh I thought this is backlight bleeding.
I thought IPS Glow is just this thing, when you look from the side on the screen and black changes to "white" ( well not actually white but the black glows up like this http://prohardver.hu/dl/cnt/2014-04/107505/dell_up3214q_ips_glow.jpg )

If there would be OLED monitors with 144Hz and 1440p, many problems would be solved.


----------



## Nicholars

backlight bleed definitely makes IPS glow look worse, but they are separate things.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, IPS glow is visible from the normal front seated viewing position.
> 
> Here are my three HU's with a solid black background:
> 
> 
> 
> People get IPS glow and BLB confused. It doesn't help that they usually overlap.
> 
> IPS are fine for bright images in bright rooms but that's it.


Damn, that's pretty intense. Any other monitors similar in hardware? Gsync for me isn't crucial.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Damn, that's pretty intense. Any other monitors similar in hardware? Gsync for me isn't crucial.


If you want a cost effective setup with 3 1440p monitors and high hz while staying under $1k then this is probably the best you can get

LINK

Should hit 96hz easily, but is capable of higher.


----------



## Pragmatist

Edit: Mixed it up with BLB.


----------



## addicTix

Sometimes, I turn off the Monitor while my PC is still running ( because I have to go somewhere etc. ).
When I'm coming back, sometimes it happens that I can't turn my monitor on again.
I press the power button, the monitor boots up but it just shows blackscreen. No Acer boot logo, nothing. Even if I wait a few seconds, the blackscreen doesn't disappear.
I have to turn it off and turn it on several times and then the Acer boot logo shows up, I have to wait a few seconds til it disappears ( thats normal ) and then I can use the screen as always.

Does anyone know why this happens ?
I use the standard DP cable from Acer.
Windows 10 is set to maximum performance, no energy saving options on ( even the option, that the monitor turn off after a while of idling is set to "off" )..
Is there something broken in the monitor ? Like the mainboard ?

My monitor was already in RMA because of dead pixels and dust and they changed the LCD, but even before this issue happend ( with the old LCD, which had dead pixels and dust ). So its not a new issue after RMA, it was there since I have the monitor.
But this issue doesn't happen everytime, sometimes its working perfectly like it should.

Its really annoying when it happens


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> But well, its a matter of taste. I can understand the people who hate IPS glow and BLB


I don't think it helps that some of these monitors blatantly glow more than others. If there's someone can't have any IPS glow at all, whatsoever, then I'm unsure why they'd touch IPS. But if they have a tolerance for a little bit, I think it's possible to buy this monitor multiple times and the IPS glow will either be above or below their tolerance. I believe it varies so wildly that you could probably convince someone that IPS technology is bad altogether if you showed them a few glow-heavy models. Wouldn't be surprised if a few people peaked in this thread, saw a few worst-case examples of IPS glow (overexposed picture and all), and then ran for the hills.


----------



## CallsignVega

IPS glow doesn't really vary from one sample to another. That's backlight bleed. IPS glow is inherent to IPS design and it requires an A-TW polarizer to remove. This particular AUOptronics panel that is used so far in every single 27" 144+ Hz IPS display from Asus, Acer and Eizo in multiple monitor models unfortunately has it pretty apparent.


----------



## Falkentyne

Listen to Vega. he's disassembled many of these panels and knows them inside and out.
BTW is your de-matte service still up and running or did FedEx cause too many problems?


----------



## CallsignVega

Since there are panels today like this monitor here that have much more tolerable AR film, the business isn't there really.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Since there are panels today like this monitor here that have much more tolerable AR film, the business isn't there really.


Especially when guys like me do it themselves


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> IPS glow doesn't really vary from one sample to another. That's backlight bleed. IPS glow is inherent to IPS design and it requires an A-TW polarizer to remove. This particular AUOptronics panel that is used so far in every single 27" 144+ Hz IPS display from Asus, Acer and Eizo in multiple monitor models unfortunately has it pretty apparent.


IPS glow is characterized by steady gradation, no? You used an example of a monitor that appears to have patchy backlight bleed to show an example of how IPS glow exists head on, yet much of that "IPS glow" your showing appears to share more characteristics with BLB than IPS glow. Pay close attention to the corners of the center monitor in your picture. If it were glow, the top corners of the monitor shouldn't be darker than the edges surrounding them.

Personally, I think the backlight bleed obviously has an effect on the IPS glow. More BLB = more evident glow. Monitors with less bleed also have less perspective-dependent glow, where monitors having no bleed exhibit the least amount of glow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Listen to Vega. he's disassembled many of these panels and knows them inside and out.
> BTW is your de-matte service still up and running or did FedEx cause too many problems?


You'll have to excuse me for not automatically accepting someone's word when someone's experience contradicts my own. I've gone through 5 XB270HU's, and I've noticed a blatant correlation between IPS glow and BLB. Monitors I possessed that had less BLB also had less IPS glow.

One of my monitors, for example, had a yellow-ish IPS glow that extended from the bottom right of the screen all the way towards the middle. It depended on my sitting angle how blatant it was. It couldn't be BLB, because BLB doesn't shift with the viewing angle.

Unless we're rewriting the definitions of what we've commonly accepted to be IPS glow or BLB, what he's saying isn't necessarily consistent with my experience - nor the many users here who are aware the difference between BLB and glow yet the problem with their monitor was specifically the glow that adjusts with perspective.

People in this thread have been complaining specifically about their IPS glow, and how it got better or worse after replacements. What Vega's saying quickly dismisses everyone else as being wrong, which makes me inclined to think that perhaps he's one who's wrong in this instance.

Or perhaps we just need a new word for what everyone's experiencing? BLB glow - perhaps?

On paper, I don't understand why IPS glow would vary from model to model. Technically, I'm guessing it shouldn't. But there's clearly some sort of glow effect, which varies with the model. If it's BLB, it's not the usual BLB. It shifts with perspective. BLB also doesn't usually reach the center of the screen (it's something that's usually more noticeable among the edges of the monitors).

AMDATI has pointed out what I'm getting at. But to say virtually every single XB270HU suffers from dramatic variations in BLB sounds a bit extreme. It's not like this is commonly a huge problem with monitors - so why is it a huge problem with this one?


----------



## Nicholars

Yeh from my experience IPS glow is on every panel without a TW polarizer, but if you have bad backlight bleed it can definitely make it look worse.


----------



## CallsignVega

I'm not saying BLB doesn't affect IPS glow. In layman's terms, the IPS glow could "feed" off of the extra light of the back-light bleed. What I'm saying is that give two monitors each with identical BLB, IPS glow should be the same as it's a mechanical component of IPS. Given that yes I do think BLB effects IPS glow, I should have rephrased my original statement.

The picture of the three monitors I have in portrait is a bit misleading. They are at different angles. Put side by side in an A-B comparison, the screens IPS glow perception was relatively the same. Although, they also did not have drastically different BLB.

There is also a misconception that IPS glow is only noticeable from "wide viewing angles". Bit of a misleading term and I've seen some reviewers mention it that way. What I consider a "wide viewing angle" would be 45 degree off-center or more. In a dark/dim room, at that point the IPS glow is so bad it's almost renders the display unusable. The largest issue is when you are sitting front and center. Just that smaller angle from your central vision to the displays corners and sides makes IPS glow apparent and very annoying.

I am testing a BenQ XL2730T at this moment that has a TN panel. Sure, it has off-center color shift of TN, but at least in a dim room with dark content blacks are more or less "uniform" across the entire screen surface. The black point could use some work (blacks appearing as "dark grey"), just like IPS.

Basically IPS has a "trifecta" effect making them poor choices for darker content in light controlled environment.

A: Poor black point.
B: IPS glow.
C: Typically most apparent BLB out of any LCD version.

They all lead to this (X34 panel):










Yes, the effect gets exacerbated by the exposure of the camera, but it is still pretty bad in real viewing.


----------



## Levesque

Finally got my **gasp** 4th XB270HU. Acer ''lost'' my 3rd one (lol, took them 1 month to send me another one) so they finally sent me a ''brand new'' one after calling them non stop... manufactured January 2015 (didn't even knew some were so old). And they didn't update the firmware for higher ULMB. Like I'm even surprised.









No dead pixels, 1 stuck red pixel, 4 dust spots (sigh), no yellow whites/greys, and the most surprising thing to me, no yellow glow/bleeding at all. Screen is totally uniformly black, even in the 4 corners ?!?! The 3 other ones were glowing yellow so much in the 4 corners, but not this one. Big difference. Don't know why the other 3 were glowing so much in the 4 corners compared to this one.

So I will continue using it and see how it's goes... and see if I can live with those 4 dust spots (2 on both sides) and the red pixel in the center.







5 RMAs if I send it back.









But wow, january 2015.

Believe me, that was the last Acer monitors I will ever buy.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Can't you 'flick' the dust spots away? Carefully that is... I once reduced 4 dead pixels to 1 by doing that. The 4th one actually was a dead pixel


----------



## Levesque

I tried, beleive me.









But it's more ''dirt' then dust, so it's ''stuck'' on the screen and not moving.

My first one had ''dusts blobs'' moving all over the screen. But this one, it's really dirt stuck on the screen.









I have 5 el-cheapo 200$ LCD monitors in my lab, so I just checked them for fun, and not a single one of those has any dusts, stuck pixels, dirt or anything. LOL.Good job Acer.


----------



## Stars

Lets hope acer and asus did their homework for the xb271hu and pg279q with so many issues and rmas.

Althouht both of mentioned ones i got had no major issues, i see alot of complaints and some pics with disgusting blb/yellow glow and all possible glow problems, pixel problems etc.

If i get the new models and thy have just 1 annoying issue, theyre going back asap. Im not accepting some trash QC for 800-900 eur. We really need more competitors here. But sadly benq are just some morrons with their 2004-era bezel design. And samsung isnt even interested in the gaming section, they go after the casual consumer. LG remains, but they are very slow with their gaming monitor updates and new models.


----------



## Levesque

Totally agree with you Stars.

What's bugging me with the XB270HU, is that I have around 50 el-cheapo 200$ monitors in my business, and none, not a single one of those (a mix of Samsung, Asus, LG) have any dusts or dirt on the screen, or even dead-pixels! I've checked them all yesterday!

But the 4 XB270HU I got were all having a defect or another. Dusts blobs on the first (big black chunks of... something), lots of dead-pixels on the 2nd, really yelllow white/greys on half the screen on the 3rd, and all those 3 had really yellowish glowing corners. The 4th doesn't have any glow at all. It's impressive. Difference is major. The 4 corners are totally black... But I have dirts stuck on the back of the screen.









I have less problems with all my el-cheapo monitors then with my 800$ cdn monitor.

I deal alot with LG. Their customers services for business is awesome. 2 days exchange, etc. I never have any problems dealing with LG in the last 10 years. Always fast and easy. Acer are the worst I have ever seen. They even lost my 3rd XB270HU so for 1 month, they were telling me they couldn't do anything, or send me another one, coudln't ''localize'' my monitor, etc...







I had to call them non stop and argue alot before finally getting... a january XB270HU without the 120 ULMB firwmare... and defects... again...

Seeing all that dirt-black-smudge behind a 800$ screen is really frustrating. How can so much dirt/smudge get behind the screen?!?!

Over the phone they even told me they had checked it for defects before sending it to me. They also said it was a june model with latest firwmare. Obviously, they were lying.


----------



## Gregix

Service man checked it and took it for himself, don't u think?








And gave u his monitor...
More more im reading this thread, them more im convinced to take 2730z from benq instead.
Had Dell 2412m and glow in dark scenes was killin me. Bright scenes was fine, but films, playing games suck when it went darker...


----------



## caenlen

Just purchased this monitor today, will be here Tuesday, hope I get lucky on the backlight issues, but if it is too bad I can always return it and keep my QNIX... I just hope mine has the 120hz ULMB firmware, I really don't care about gsync so much.

Playing an FPS with 120hz ulmb is mind blowing though.


----------



## TheDoc46

Are there different versions of display port cables needed for gsync to work? My understanding is that they only give you a 3" display port cable.. So pretty much you need to source your own. I have some knocking around from a couple of yrs ago... Is display port like HDMI where as you need to be on the latest version to get the latest feature set ?


----------



## Falkentyne

XB271HU and the HK 4k versions should be out around November. Maybe if people are fast, they can grab one on day one.


----------



## caenlen

Does this monitor have flicker-free / low blue light features?

My qnix has a flicker cause it is PWM and after long sessions sometimes i see flickering in my vision when I close my eyes, would like to upgrade to something nicer.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does this monitor have flicker-free / low blue light features?
> 
> My qnix has a flicker cause it is PWM and after long sessions sometimes i see flickering in my vision when I close my eyes, would like to upgrade to something nicer.


Flicker free yes. A feature tailored for low blue light, not to my knowledge.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Flicker free yes. A feature tailored for low blue light, not to my knowledge.


thanks mate, they only had 3 left in stock on amazon - just grabbed me one. flicker free is all i care about, plus my qnix is struggling to keep its 110hz refresh, 96 is the stable oc i get now, and it doesnt feel near as smooth as 110.

be nice to be at 144









what settings do you use on your monitor mate? you have good taste i would like to mimic your settings and then tinker from there.


----------



## AMDATI

the XB270HU actually uses DC power internally, so you get a flicker free light.


----------



## Levesque

So decided to RMA again.









5th time. Le sigh.

Can't tolerate all those dust spots behind the screen, and the lack of newer firmware with higher ULMB. All those dust blobs all over the screen it's crazy. It's like a 5 years old with dirty hands worked on my monitor.









They just sent me an old XB270HU that was probably RMAed by someone else.

Where I live we have a ''lemon'' policy, that after 3 RMAs/repairs, you can ask for a refund. Let's see how it goes after 4.


----------



## TheDoc46

ok so i'm confused.

There's the Acer XB270HU bprz

and then there's the Acer XB270HU abprz

Newegg has one for $699 and one for $799. Though one time it says one is 1ms and IPS ? and 27" WQHD (2560 x 1440) and on the same page it says its 1920 x 1080

Sort of contradicting itself.. Is there a sku / typo error at Newegg and these two are the same thing ?

Or is one really 1ms and 1920x1080 and they've made a mistake on the very same page saying its 27" WQHD (2560 x 1440)

Here are both links.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009848&cm_re=XB270HU-_-24-009-848-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742&cm_re=XB270HU-_-24-009-742-_-Product


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> ok so i'm confused.
> 
> There's the Acer XB270HU bprz
> 
> and then there's the Acer XB270HU abprz
> 
> Newegg has one for $699 and one for $799. Though one time it says one is 1ms and IPS ? and 27" WQHD (2560 x 1440) and on the same page it says its 1920 x 1080
> 
> Sort of contradicting itself.. Is there a sku / typo error at Newegg and these two are the same thing ?
> 
> Or is one really 1ms and 1920x1080 and they've made a mistake on the very same page saying its 27" WQHD (2560 x 1440)
> 
> Here are both links.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009848&cm_re=XB270HU-_-24-009-848-_-Product
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742&cm_re=XB270HU-_-24-009-742-_-Product


Their naming scheme is so annoying. For the Abprz you'd have to Email newegg and tell them to get their crap together since like you say the page contradicts itself by listing "WQHD" and 1920 x 1080. It is TN though, and that bprz seems to be the original XB270HU that we all know and love and hate.


----------



## TheDoc46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Their naming scheme is so annoying. For the Abprz you'd have to Email newegg and tell them to get their crap together since like you say the page contradicts itself by listing "WQHD" and 1920 x 1080. It is TN though, and that bprz seems to be the original XB270HU that we all know and love and hate.


What's even more worrying, is that they have both listed as IPS.. Even on their eBay site, they have it listed as the XB270HU with 1ms and IPS, which prompted me to check their website.

Geez louise ! that's bad... Even for someone who's been researching this monitor, i nearly pulled the wrong trigger.


----------



## x2601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> So decided to RMA again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th time. Le sigh.
> 
> Can't tolerate all those dust spots behind the screen, and the lack of newer firmware with higher ULMB. All those dust blobs all over the screen it's crazy. It's like a 5 years old with dirty hands worked on my monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just sent me an old XB270HU that was probably RMAed by someone else.
> 
> Where I live we have a ''lemon'' policy, that after 3 RMAs/repairs, you can ask for a refund. Let's see how it goes after 4.


The 5th one I ordered had a large dust spot behind the screen and no dead/stuck pixels. I tapped it and it started to fall so I kept tapping until it fell out of view. Still returned it due to BLB.









Are you ordering directly from Acer? If so, don't they have some kind of service where you can pay a bit more to get a "perfect" panel or something?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2601*
> 
> The 5th one I ordered had a large dust spot behind the screen and no dead/stuck pixels. I tapped it and it started to fall so I kept tapping until it fell out of view. Still returned it due to BLB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ordering directly from Acer? If so, don't they have some kind of service where you can pay a bit more to get a "perfect" panel or something?


I did try the ''taping'' method but it's not working since the blob is a mix of dust/tar. And Acer Texas told me they sent me that pre-production XB270HU, all across america, by mistake and to return it to them anyway... ROFL.

I'm dealing with Acer Canada. I asked them, for each RMA, to CHECK the ?$?/% monitor before sending it back, but no can't do. It's impossible for them to check a monitor before sending a brand new one to me.

Yesterday I was able to ''escalate'' to a ''senior'' employe, and she agreed that 5 RMAs is stupid and shouldn't happen. EVER. So she said someone would call me a couple of hours later to change my monitor for another model: XB271HU... yes she said they have some in stock (but they are so confused and lost, and liars, it's probably not true), or the new 34'' XB341CK.

But! No one called me back yesterday or today. I'm not surprised. Will probably have to call them every day for a couple of weeks before something happens.

Bought my first XB270HU end of june. Since then it was more often in the mail or at Acer then at my place.


----------



## TheDoc46

Why did you deal with Acer? and not the place you purchased it from ?

If there's so much as a speck of dust behind the screen, i'll hit Amazon up for a full refund...


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Sort of contradicting itself.. Is there a sku / typo error at Newegg and these two are the same thing ?


There are 2 different monitors.
The XB270HU that we are discussing here.
And another monitor that usually is called the XB270HA.

XB270HU:
IPS panel
27"
16:9
2560x1440
true 8-bit (no FRC)
G-Sync
ULMB, maxing at 120Hz
price is 750-800 euros (in my country)
http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/UM.HB0AA.001
In my country it's called: EAN 4713147881291 or SKU UM.HB0EE.009

XB270HA:
TN panel
27"
16:9
1920x1080
true 8-bit (no FRC)
G-Sync
ULMB, maxing at 144Hz (I assume)
price is ~500 euros (in my country)
http://www.acer.co.ee/ac/en/EE/content/model/UM.HB0EE.A01
In my country it's called: EAN 4713147427536 or SKU UM.HB0EE.A01

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheDoc46

I guess newegg has a typo in their product description then. They have the XB270HA listed as a XB270HU


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Why did you deal with Acer? and not the place you purchased it from ?
> 
> If there's so much as a speck of dust behind the screen, i'll hit Amazon up for a full refund...


No other choices, where I bought it it's 30 days for a full refund, and the first one I bought started having problems after 35 days...







So I could only deal with Acer directly.


----------



## Falkentyne

ULMB can't strobe at 144hz.
144hz has WAY too much crosstalk for strobing to be feasible because the pixels simply can't complete transitions fast enough.
Benq blur reduction can strobe at 144hz and the crosstalk covers almost half the screen (Even though you can adjust the position).


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> ULMB can't strobe at 144hz.
> 144hz has WAY too much crosstalk for strobing to be feasible because the pixels simply can't complete transitions fast enough.
> Benq blur reduction can strobe at 144hz and the crosstalk covers almost half the screen (Even though you can adjust the position).


What's interesting though is the cross-talk on the 30Z is the same at 144 Hz as it is at 120 Hz.


----------



## addicTix

So.
I returned my monitor 3 days ago because of the yellow color tint.
I got a shipment tracking ID, which didn't work.
I thought "Maybe its just a problem, I'll wait 24hrs".... Oh boy...
Today, I checked the ID again .. - Still not working.
I called DHL and they said me, this ID doesn't exist and my package is gone. It seems like somebody stole it ( maybe the driver or somebody else )

Thats what I call GG


----------



## michaelius

Well as long as you have papers signed by courier who made pick-up it should be DHL problem ?


----------



## Levesque

Acer lost one of my XB270HU. And then, they sent me the wrong monitor from USA to Canada, that was suppose to go to somoene else in the USA. Then they wanted me to pay for both the lost XB270HU and the one I've received by mistake from them. Yeah right.









With Acer, nothing can surprise me anymore.

Keep all your tracking numbers, all your RMAs numbers, everytime you talk with Acer support take the name of the person ALWAYS (that's really really important or else you will have to repeat everything from 0 countless times!), write down everything they say (date and time), always check tracking status, and call them EVERYDAY (even if they say you don't need to) and never beleive anything they say.

I look paranoid, but after 5 RMAs and countless hours repeating the same thing non stop over the phone... beleive me, if things go south with Acer, you will be happy to have write everything down,


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Well as long as you have papers signed by courier who made pick-up it should be DHL problem ?


The problem is, DHL insures up to 500€ - The XB270HU is 750€









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Acer lost one of my XB270HU. And then, they sent me the wrong monitor from USA to Canada, that was suppose to go to somoene else in the USA.
> 
> With Acer, nothing can surprise me anymore.
> 
> Keep all your tracking numbers, all your RMAs numbers, everitime you talk with Acer support take the name of the person ALWAYS, write down everything they said, and never beleive anything they say.
> 
> I look paranoid, but after 5 RMAs and countless hours repeating the same thing non stop over the phone... beleive me, if things go south with Acer you will be happy to have write everything down,


Not Acer lost my monitor, DHL did.


----------



## AndyG

After reading these posts regularly and having owned the XB270HU for two months now, and calibrating, but mainly looking for flaws I thought I should share my experience:

Well, I definitely won the lottery (mine was a batch made in May and shipped to Japan where I live). At first it was all but perfect it really blew me away! Previously I was using the Asus PA238 IPS which when released four years ago was about as good as it got for IPS. There was never any question of going back to TN. So it shows how much better this Acer is.

During the first week I detected a small amount of BLB in the bottom left corner when showing a calibration completely black screen with the lights off. I was little disappointed due to the cost, but in reality when it was in use it couldn't be noticed.

Recently I've kind of felt that the picture is even better, thought it was in my head, so I ran the BLB tests again and totally black screen. Yes, black really is black full screen coverage. Now I am really happy and consider myself very lucky. Despite almost obsessive checking there are no dark pixels, not one and no dust. To my unprofessional but strict eyes it's as good as it could be.

Quick summary, two points: 1. Those who have minor BLB (not IPS glow) it may well improve with a few weeks use. 2. For me ULMB mode is useless, dull and boring. But I got it for high refresh ips with G-Sync so I really don't mind.

Finally, if you get a good one it will be the best monitor you have ever had, even for gaming. It's a terrible shame, and inexcusable that so many have had dead pixels, you name it. Shouldn't have passed QC. (Is there any - I wonder?)

If you decide to buy this monitor there is definitely a risk involved, but most people who have no problems don't post. I wan't planning to but thought I should tell you guys what a properly working non defective version of this IPS 144hz G-Sync screen is like. It's simply wonderful.

Good luck if you buy. (Will quality improve with time? Mmmm not sure, but I would say yes. After all Acer and third parties need to make a profit.)


----------



## Levesque

Finally got my 5th XB270HU. Straight from Acer Tx, all away across America. Was ''verified 2 hours by a technician before sending it to me''.

It's a may 2015 unit, with latest firmware. Pass.

Yellowish greys/whites on the left side? It's still there (they all have this problem). But it's a lot better then my 4 other units. But it's still annoying when surfing the net. So it's almost a FAIL, but can be nice and give a Pass here, since it's seems to be that all XB270HU are suffering from this. Got 5. 5 had it.

No dead pixels, no stuck pixels. Pass.

Nice uniformity all around the screen. My 1st 3 were so insanely bad it's a major difference right there. 4th one was like this. Good. Pass.

Yellowish shiny corners? Nope. Nice blacks all around. Not like the other shining beacons of yellow light corners the 3 first were. The 4th was like this. Pass. Blacks are blacks, not yellow, in the corners.

Dust blobs? 7 all over the screen. .







What can I say.







Was able to get rid/unstuck 5 of those, but 2 small ones on the right side down corner are stuck there for ever. Really small, and 1 inch form the sides...







Failed. Le Sigh. Really Acer? Why can't you do this right lol? 5 units, 5 units with dust blobs... Buy a frakking HVAC and wash your filthy hands!

At this point I'm just LOLing. I really think a ''perfect'' XB270HU doesn't exist. Or it's 1/100, or people just ignore the issues, learn to live with them (BLB, bleeding, yellowish blacks, etc), or plainly don't see them at all. Since I'm a part-time ISF calibrator, I see every flaws on a monitor/TV/projectors etc almost instantly. Trained eye. So Acer can't do it right. That's my conclusion.There is always something. So if it doesn't catch on fire in the next months, I will keep this one, because no point in trying anymore. This is the ''best'' XB270HU I ever got. It's not perfect, because those are like 1/100 probably. I will burn it in, then calibrate it with my i1 Pro, and forget about this nice story with Acer...

I just hope they will do better QC on the upcoming XB271HU. Because right now it totally sux. For 1000$ in Canada, I have 200$ monitors from LG, Dell, Asus (around 50 of those in my business) and they have better QC. Not a single one of those has dust blobs, or dead pixels, or yellowish greys/whites.

And for those that will jump in and say ''but but I have a perfect one!!''. No you don't. You just don't see the flaws, that's it. Or you learned to ignore them. Good for you. And if it's really a ''perfect one'' (which I really really doubt), then go buy a lottery ticket. You got lucky son.

5 RMAs. Still haven't seen a perfect one. It's a unicorn, a myth, for me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Finally got my 5th XB270HU. Straight from Acer Tx, all away across America. Was ''verified 2 hours by a technician before sending it to me''.
> 
> It's a may 2015 unit, with latest firmware. Pass.
> 
> Yellowish greys/whites on the left side? It's still there (they all have this problem). But it's a lot better then my 4 other units. But it's still annoying when surfing the net. So it's almost a FAIL, but can be nice and give a Pass here, since it's seems to be that all XB270HU are suffering from this. Got 5. 5 had it.
> 
> No dead pixels, no stuck pixels. Pass.
> 
> Nice uniformity all around the screen. My 1st 3 were so insanely bad it's a major difference right there. 4th one was like this. Good. Pass.
> 
> Yellowish shiny corners? Nope. Nice blacks all around. Not like the other shining beacons of yellow light corners the 3 first were. The 4th was like this. Pass. Blacks are blacks, not yellow, in the corners.
> 
> Dust blobs? 7 all over the screen. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was able to get rid/unstuck 5 of those, but 2 small ones on the right side down corner are stuck there for ever. Really small, and 1 inch form the sides...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed. Le Sigh. Really Acer? Why can't you do this right lol? 5 units, 5 units with dust blobs... Buy a frakking HVAC and wash your filthy hands!
> 
> At this point I'm just LOLing. I really think a ''perfect'' XB270HU doesn't exist. Or it's 1/100, or people just ignore the issues, learn to live with them (BLB, bleeding, yellowish blacks, etc), or plainly don't see them at all. Since I'm a part-time ISF calibrator, I see every flaws on a monitor/TV/projectors etc almost instantly. Trained eye. So Acer can't do it right. That's my conclusion.There is always something. So if it doesn't catch on fire in the next months, I will keep this one, because no point in trying anymore. This is the ''best'' XB270HU I ever got. It's not perfect, because those are like 1/100 probably. I will burn it in, then calibrate it with my i1 Pro, and forget about this nice story with Acer...
> 
> I just hope they will do better QC on the upcoming XB271HU. Because right now it totally sux. For 1000$ in Canada, I have 200$ monitors from LG, Dell, Asus (around 50 of those in my business) and they have better QC. Not a single one of those has dust blobs, or dead pixels, or yellowish greys/whites.
> 
> And for those that will jump in and say ''but but I have a perfect one!!''. Nope you don't. You just don't see the flaws, that's it. Or you learned to ignore them. Good for you. And if it's really a ''perfect one'' (which I really really doubt), then go buy a lottery ticket. You got lucky son.
> 
> 5 RMAs. Still haven't seen a perfect one. It's a unicorn, a myth, for me.


I think a "perfect" XB270HU just means no dust blobs, no dead/stuck pixels, a minimal amount of BLB (I don't think there's an XB270HU with none), and no really obvious issues like totally messed up uniformity (which I haven't seen mentioned much). They all have a lot of IPS glow, and like you say they either don't notice or learned to ignore.

Mine has two dead pixels and I never returned it since the chances of getting one better than mine are slim. The dead pixels are in the upper right corner and are not noticeable unless I'm specifically looking for them on a white screen. No dust blobs thankfully.


----------



## addicTix

My Acer is currently in RMA, I think I get it back next week.
I hope it has no dust spots or dead pixels and no yellowish colortint on white/grey backgrounds ( my first Acer had really good whites, no yellowish crap ).
I don't really care about BLB... It doesn't bother me. I prefer BLB over dead pixels.

So if I get a screen, without dead pixels, dust and colortint, then I'm good. Its nearly impossible to get this monitor without BLB.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> 5 RMAs. Still haven't seen a perfect one. It's a unicorn, a myth, for me.


Here's the thing: the majority will have a minor problem. Between yellow-ish corners, dust specks and dead pixels (biggest offender), BLB, and etc. - it takes a bit of perseverance to get one with no noticeable problems.

My 5th was a keeper. No dust pixels or dust specks, no yellow-ish whites, no yellow-ish blacks, very insignificant BLB and IPS glow that is significantly less noticeable than any other IPS monitor I've ever seen (particularly compared to my two previous Dell monitors). It'd be pretty difficult for you to argue that I can't see the flaws considering I've already went through multiple returns precisely for experiencing these flaws. Absolutely crushes any monitor in terms of the gaming experience it provides, easily. Even if it did have a stuck pixel in the corner - I'd still consider it way better than what I've seen from a ROG Swift.

I can easily imagine it for some people take more returns (which sounds like your case), and other people it takes less. Just how it is. I'd perfectly understand someone not having the patience to keep doing returns. There are keepers out there. Just not very easy to attain, unfortunately.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Just reading all the horror QC stories just makes me even more grateful to have scored a usable one on the first try. Pre ordered mine directly from Acer and got one without any defective pixels or dust and minimal BLB along the bottom of the screen. Only issue is the rather noticeable IPS glow on the lower corners with it being stronger on the right side but without any other IPS monitor on hand I can't say whether this is normal or excessive. Either way I don't play dark games like Bloodborne on this screen and I always avoid night time cycles in the Witcher 3 and MGS5 so that's pretty much mitigated the problem. Coming from an Asus VG248QE this was a huge jump in just about every way for me and I couldn't be happier with it. No way I'm going to get rid of this monitor to enter a panel lottery on the 34 inch ultra wide Acer.


----------



## AndyG

I mentioned earlier that mine was perfect. In fact there is one very small issue that bothers me in a dark room whilst gaming. It's the blue LED light which is way too bright and no option to lower it. (The on switch). It even bleeds a little into the first push button menu item.

So, I guess I got second prize in the lottery. When buying there were't so many negative posts and they were mostly manufactured late 2014, before May 2015. If I was looking for a monitor now there is no way I would risk it!

QC clearly is really bad and the majority of people (who post) have issues.

I've had mine for a little over 2 months now. I have obsessively checked, calibrated, looked over the screen mm by mm and I can say with certainty that this screen is perfect. No yellows, no dust or dead pixels (I practically counted every darn pixel LOL). I have repeated all my checks just this week, using for some, calibration software. The result is that it's, if anything, slightly better. Burn in I guess. Oh, ULMB is useless, but I never would have used it anyway. It's not a monitor issue, it's just not bright enough for my tastes.

I live in Japan, and the production run was MAY if that helps.

Finally, I got lucky. Now the risks are too big. I wouldn't buy a second. It would be good to know how many units have been sold through, including RMAs. With that figure, and by extensive user review reading it would be possible to get a very approx % of defective units. I do believe it will improve (when?) I say that because by reading all the posts here and other places, if this is representative of the whole picture then Acer would be making a big loss.

Problem may be that Acer does not make the actual screen (forgot companies name). But Acer gets final blame as they should do instensive QC and return any defective unit to the screen maker.

Really, this can't continue. Amazon USA stopped selling them a while back due to complaints/RMA. Its back now! Reduced price!! Amazingly 4 stars!?!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think a "perfect" XB270HU just means no dust blobs, no dead/stuck pixels, a minimal amount of BLB (I don't think there's an XB270HU with none), and no really obvious issues like totally messed up uniformity (which I haven't seen mentioned much). They all have a lot of IPS glow, and like you say they either don't notice or learned to ignore.
> 
> Mine has two dead pixels and I never returned it since the chances of getting one better than mine are slim. The dead pixels are in the upper right corner and are not noticeable unless I'm specifically looking for them on a white screen. No dust blobs thankfully.


I consider mine perfect ... no dust/dirt, no dead pixels, whites are white, blacks are black, zero backlight bleed ... I've posted pics before so won't bother but there *are* perfect ones floating around out there.

Standard IPS glow but I sit just over 3 feet back from the screen and so never notice it. Mine runs multi duty as a daily imaging/graphics monitor, desktop publishing/writing screen and a full time movie/tv watching and gaming screen ... couldn't be happier (other than the ghey arse glossy bezel, which I'll eventually mod and the ridiculously bright power LED ... which I've long since covered with electric tape.

Best gaming screen I've ever used, hands down and no competition. Just played a couple hours of DMC: Devil May Cry last night and every five minutes I just had to stop and move things around on the screen just to marvel at the smoothness of it all ... and that's while averaging only about 80FPS on ULTRA settings ... just liquid butter ...

Had the screen for a good while now and I swear, every time I play/game on it ... I just have to *marvel* at what I'm seeing ...

Never gets old.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyG*
> 
> I mentioned earlier that mine was perfect. In fact there is one very small issue that bothers me in a dark room whilst gaming. It's the blue LED light which is way too bright and no option to lower it. (The on switch). It even bleeds a little into the first push button menu item.


Just a tiny bit of electric tape over the power button will mostly fix that LED problem ... it's a hack but short of removing the bezel and crushing the LED with a pair of pliars (which I've been tempted to do) ... it's about all we've got ...


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> It'd be pretty difficult for you to argue that I can't see the flaws considering I've already went through multiple returns precisely for experiencing these flaws.


So I should keep RMA the XB270HU for 15 times more, 20, until I get one without those stupid dust specks stuck behind the screen?

5 monitors is enough IMHO. It's stupid. Boxing the XB270HU (with a risk or breaking/dropping it each time), taking the risk of breaking it in the mail (or carrier loosing it, stealing it, etc), putting my old 30'' back (and risking dropping it each time). The hours I lost on the phone with Acer (because you have to repeat evetything each time from the beginning and with 4-5 RMAs numbers they get confused fast) and with the carriers.They take my credit card number each time ''in case we don't get your monitor back'', etc. That's enough stress for me.

ALL the 5 had dust specks, and ALL the 5 had yellowish greys/whites on the left side. Take a measure with a good spectrophotometer like the i1 Pro, and it's always there.

I have over 50 el-cheapo 200$ or - monitors in my pharmacy, and not a single one has dust behind the screen. Not one! It's monitors, not keyboards! Dust specks are not suppose to be visible on the screen and a monitor exist to look at it.

I won't continu arguing with people I don't know on the internet. It's not the point of my post. It's just a warning to everyone thinking of buying Acer's ''gaming'' monitors. You're taking a big risk. Dealing with Acer is hell. QC is the worst I have ever seen. Come on! Dust behind every screens for a 850$ cdn monitor! 5 in a row!

I'm really happy for those with a ''perfect'' (yeah right) XB270HU. Don't worry, and be happy. You were really lucky. But for those thinking of buying Acer monitors, think twice. It could be you writing the same nightmare story next time. You've been warned.

Kirk out.


----------



## michalpuk

Have this monitor for month now, blb is much better than when i buy it, can post pic.
Is it normal that glow on this monitor is much more visible on right side? On left side glow is blueish and almost invisible, but from right its white-yellowish.
I was thinking the glow has to be same in all corners, if you sit in dead center.


Screen is taken with 20 brightness and its like it look like in real. i sit 50- 70cm from screen.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michalpuk*
> 
> Have this monitor for month now, blb is much better than when i buy it, can post pic.
> Is it normal that glow on this monitor is much more visible on right side? On left side glow is blueish and almost invisible, but from right its white-yellowish.
> I was thinking the glow has to be same in all corners, if you sit in dead center.
> 
> 
> Screen is taken with 20 brightness and its like it look like in real. i sit 50- 70cm from screen.


It is indeed normal for IPS glow to not be uniform. It's probably common, mine glows a bit more on the right side too.


----------



## AMDATI

Yeah, there shouldn't even been power lights on monitors any more, never had a use for them. It's a kind of vestigial design aspect that is no longer relevant to technology.


----------



## AndyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think a "perfect" XB270HU just means no dust blobs, no dead/stuck pixels, a minimal amount of BLB (I don't think there's an XB270HU with none), and no really obvious issues like totally messed up uniformity (which I haven't seen mentioned much). They all have a lot of IPS glow, and like you say they either don't notice or learned to ignore.
> 
> Mine has two dead pixels and I never returned it since the chances of getting one better than mine are slim. The dead pixels are in the upper right corner and are not noticeable unless I'm specifically looking for them on a white screen. No dust blobs thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> I consider mine perfect ... no dust/dirt, no dead pixels, whites are white, blacks are black, zero backlight bleed ... I've posted pics before so won't bother but there *are* perfect ones floating around out there.
> 
> Standard IPS glow but I sit just over 3 feet back from the screen and so never notice it. Mine runs multi duty as a daily imaging/graphics monitor, desktop publishing/writing screen and a full time movie/tv watching and gaming screen ... couldn't be happier (other than the ghey arse glossy bezel, which I'll eventually mod and the ridiculously bright power LED ... which I've long since covered with electric tape.
> 
> Best gaming screen I've ever used, hands down and no competition. Just played a couple hours of DMC: Devil May Cry last night and every five minutes I just had to stop and move things around on the screen just to marvel at the smoothness of it all ... and that's while averaging only about 80FPS on ULTRA settings ... just liquid butter ...
> 
> Had the screen for a good while now and I swear, every time I play/game on it ... I just have to *marvel* at what I'm seeing ...
> 
> Never gets old.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for posting. I was feeling a bit guilty as mine was the only really positive mini review/comments. I most certainly wasn't trying to gloat, but I thought it important to post. Some may get the mistaken idea that they are all flawed. Still seems very high RMA rate, but really it's by far the best, most beautiful monitor I have ever owned.

The last big leap in PC goodness was going SSD. Of course I have upgraded and built new PCs since then, but it's evolutionary, not revolutionary steady improvement.

This monitor is the first BIG leap for me since SSDs, 3 or so years ago! Get it if you dare. Latest product run recommended.

S1rrah, thanks also for the power led tip.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> Yeah, there shouldn't even been power lights on monitors any more, never had a use for them. It's a kind of vestigial design aspect that is no longer relevant to technology.


What about OLED screens that look like they're powered off on a black screen?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What about OLED screens that look like they're powered off on a black screen?


I would really feel that, an OLED 1440p screen instead of LCD inside my XB270HU







... infinite contrast, no more BLB... awesome... one can only dream..


----------



## AMDATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What about OLED screens that look like they're powered off on a black screen?


I'm assuming your point is that lights are needed to tell if a screen is on or not? I'd say that need is much less than the impact the lights have on users. They could put the light on the back of screens, and even then I'd say it's still not really needed. if your screen isn't responding, then it's either burnt out or your computing device needs to be restarted, so it's easy to infer things without a light.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I'm assuming your point is that lights are needed to tell if a screen is on or not? I'd say that need is much less than the impact the lights have on users. They could put the light on the back of screens, and even then I'd say it's still not really needed. if your screen isn't responding, then it's either burnt out or your computing device needs to be restarted, so it's easy to infer things without a light.


Yeah your assumption is right. On that note, I covered up the power button on my XB270HU with electrical tape although I can still see it a bit (but it's not bothersome at all). The bias light I have plugged into its USB port sort of serves as a power LED, since it turns on/off with the monitor.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I would really feel that, an OLED 1440p screen instead of LCD inside my XB270HU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... infinite contrast, no more BLB... awesome... one can only dream..


Is that what is in cel phones?

I can't tell you how many times I've watched Netflix on my Note 4 or viewed photos on it and thought, "Man! Why couldn't they just make a 27"+ G sync monitor that looks like my Note 4 screen!!!??"

The screen on that phone is just ridiculous...


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Is that what is in cel phones?
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've watched Netflix on my Note 4 or viewed photos on it and thought, "Man! Why couldn't they just make a 27"+ G sync monitor that looks like my Note 4 screen!!!??"
> 
> The screen on that phone is just ridiculous...


Yes it is.

I too want a 27" 1440p OLED 120+ Hz screen. Actually I want a 32" 4K 120+ Hz OLED screen. Low persistence too, please.









Also < $2000.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> I too want a 27" 1440p OLED 120+ Hz screen. Actually I want a 32" 4K 120+ Hz OLED screen. Low persistence too, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also < $2000.


Some things are too good to be true. A 27" 2560 x 1440 120+ Hz G-SYNC OLED monitor is one of such things. So is a 4k 120+ Hz OLED G-SYNC monitor.


----------



## CallsignVega

For those that are interested, I've written a comparison between the TN Swift and the X34. I've located it in my build thread so that I don't spam a large write up in multiple locations.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/60_20#post_24519554


----------



## AndyG

*By Boredgunner: What about OLED screens that look like they're powered off on a black screen?*

Well, I can tell you it's coming. I do some work for Samsung so have access to their R & D. A lot of resources are being put into this as the first company to produce a monitor (or even TV) size screen will rake in the cash.

For obvious reasons I can't give away any thing that hasn't been publicly announced. I could get into a lot, really a lot of trouble!

What I can say is that the problem is Yield. When "pressing" the huge plates that screens are cut off, to put it crudely, it's only viable for small smartphone size screens. It's difficult to find say a 20" x 25" patch without defects.

The vast majority of what is produced is rubbish. The focus of OLED R & D is too vastly improve the production methods in order for it to be viable for mass production. Currently it would cost the maker

many 1,000 dollars to get maybe just ONE flawless patch large enough to produce a monitor. Simply not practical. The tech itself is well understood, it's how to make screens without the vast majority of each production

run useless (due to defects).

It will be years, but it will happen. OLED is so good it would render other technologies obsolete. Such as IPS, TN, Plasma etc would just not be able to match the pure black of an OLED. As you know the black is like the

clean canvas on which images are produced, that's why black is the most important single factor of the many. It affects everything. OLED is the only tech known that can produce real 100% pure black when switched on. The colour gamut and accuracy is out of this world. 5 years maybe? Probably more. A break through in production is needed. Tweaking the current methods does help, but no where near enough.

For now I am very happy with my ACER XB270HU 27" HeHe.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyG*
> 
> *By Boredgunner: What about OLED screens that look like they're powered off on a black screen?*
> 
> Well, I can tell you it's coming. I do some work for Samsung so have access to their R & D. A lot of resources are being put into this as the first company to produce a monitor (or even TV) size screen will rake in the cash.
> For obvious reasons I can't give away any thing that hasn't been publicly announced. I could get into a lot, really a lot of trouble!
> 
> What I can say is that the problem is Yield. When "pressing" the huge plates that screens are cut off, to put it crudely, it's only viable for small smartphone size screens. It's difficult to find say a 20" x 25" patch without defects.
> 
> The vast majority of what is produced is rubbish. The focus of OLED R & D is too vastly improve the production methods in order for it to be viable for mass production. Currently it would cost the maker
> many 1,000 dollars to get maybe just ONE flawless patch large enough to produce a monitor. Simply not practical. The tech itself is well understood, it's how to make screens without the vast majority of each production
> run useless (due to defects).
> 
> It will be years, but it will happen. OLED is so good it would render other technologies obsolete. Such as IPS, TN, Plasma etc would just not be able to match the pure black of an OLED. As you know the black is like the
> clean canvas on which images are produced, that's why black is the most important single factor of the many. It affects everything. OLED is the only tech known that can produce real 100% pure black when switched on. The colour gamut and accuracy is out of this world. 5 years maybe? Probably more. A break through in production is needed. Tweaking the current methods does help, but no where near enough.
> 
> For now I am very happy with my ACER XB270HU 27" HeHe.


Yeah, OLED yields are a known issue. I'm happy enough with my Acer XB270HU... except for games with really dark environments. I have heard that Samsung has a 3440 x 1440 100 Hz VA panel in the works... that combined with variable refresh rate would make me happy.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyG*
> 
> *By Boredgunner: What about OLED screens that look like they're powered off on a black screen?*
> 
> Well, I can tell you it's coming. I do some work for Samsung so have access to their R & D. A lot of resources are being put into this as the first company to produce a monitor (or even TV) size screen will rake in the cash.
> For obvious reasons I can't give away any thing that hasn't been publicly announced. I could get into a lot, really a lot of trouble!
> 
> What I can say is that the problem is Yield. When "pressing" the huge plates that screens are cut off, to put it crudely, it's only viable for small smartphone size screens. It's difficult to find say a 20" x 25" patch without defects.
> 
> The vast majority of what is produced is rubbish. The focus of OLED R & D is too vastly improve the production methods in order for it to be viable for mass production. Currently it would cost the maker
> many 1,000 dollars to get maybe just ONE flawless patch large enough to produce a monitor. Simply not practical. The tech itself is well understood, it's how to make screens without the vast majority of each production
> run useless (due to defects).
> 
> It will be years, but it will happen. OLED is so good it would render other technologies obsolete. Such as IPS, TN, Plasma etc would just not be able to match the pure black of an OLED. As you know the black is like the
> clean canvas on which images are produced, that's why black is the most important single factor of the many. It affects everything. OLED is the only tech known that can produce real 100% pure black when switched on. The colour gamut and accuracy is out of this world. 5 years maybe? Probably more. A break through in production is needed. Tweaking the current methods does help, but no where near enough.
> 
> For now I am very happy with my ACER XB270HU 27" HeHe.


Im sorry but i call this bs. It might have been close to reality like 2-3 years ago, but not in late 2015 for sure. Seeing how lg sells FullHD 50-55" oled TVs for 2200 euro retail price, like final amazon price, it cant be that hard to achieve the same or better yields for 24"-27" monitors, even if they make them 1080p instead of 1440p, which for a start would be ok still.

Yes the yields are still an issue and the biggest factor with oleds, but its nowhere near as what you make it sound like.

If Companies did put enough effort into development we coulda had solid manufactoring processes by now, as LG is showing us. the thing is that it was just way easier for companies to milk the existing technologies like ips and spva and so they went for the easy route. I guess noone can blame them too if ppl kept and still keep buying enough tvs with old tech. Thing is they came up with the bs "curved" gimmick and then 4k, now- since there are no more gimmicks left, they will have to invest into oled researching and optimizing the oled manufacturing process.

Looking at LG progress with oleds, Id speculate that we will have "affordable" desktop monitors in 2-3 years at the latest.


----------



## AndyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Im sorry but i call this bs. It might have been close to reality like 2-3 years ago, but not in late 2015 for sure. Seeing how lg sells FullHD 50-55" oled TVs for 2200 euro retail price, like final amazon price, it cant be that hard to achieve the same or better yields for 24"-27" monitors, even if they make them 1080p instead of 1440p, which for a start would be ok still.
> 
> Yes the yields are still an issue and the biggest factor with oleds, but its nowhere near as what you make it sound like.
> 
> If Companies did put enough effort into development we coulda had solid manufactoring processes by now, as LG is showing us. the thing is that it was just way easier for companies to milk the existing technologies like ips and spva and so they went for the easy route. I guess noone can blame them too if ppl kept and still keep buying enough tvs with old tech. Thing is they came up with the bs "curved" gimmick and then 4k, now- since there are no more gimmicks left, they will have to invest into oled researching and optimizing the oled manufacturing process.
> 
> Looking at LG progress with oleds, Id speculate that we will have "affordable" desktop monitors in 2-3 years at the latest.


Well, I hope you are right, Stars. 2 - 3 years would be great! I don't know what LG are up to. But according to the guys who develop these things, TVs and Monitors can't be compared. If OLED is to have a big impact on the desktop monitor market they want a "wow," factor when finally released. What you said about curved screens being a gimmick, I totally agree. Also I agree that many companies are milking existing technologies. But a lot simply don't have the money to invest in the new equipment needed to make OLED in volumes large enough to be profitable. But that's now, in two or three years maybe different.

If a monitor manufacturer goes down the "cheap OLED" route with only a 1080p screen then I'm sure it could be done in the time line you suggest, perhaps even quicker.

So yeah, for a TVs we already see them, and the quality will slowly improve. For monitors it's not quite there yet. After the tech reaches a level of quality to wow people, and to earn the manufacturer a profit, they will move onto building a large scale factory (economies of scale) then release them.

The timeline I mentioned was what I heard directly from an engineer who's only job is to develop and research production methods. The first OLED monitors will need to be better than the best IPS 144hz high res. currently available, otherwise it will be a giant yawn. I am only talking high quality monitors, the likes of which we haven't seen yet. TVs are very different from monitors even if the same base tech is used.


----------



## AndyG

Ok, I just got home from work (in Japan). *I decided to bring up this OLED topic with the chief R+D manager for all thing OLED at Samsung Japan R+D center. We had an 80 minute very informative and interesting talk.* (For me) I'll summarize what he said, it surprised me, it also turns out we were both to some degree wrong.

1. OLED Monitors are already produced! But the price is so crazy they are only used in professional equipment, such as fibre optic stomach check and much more. Mainly medical plus very delicate engineering. This is because the accurate color reproduction can tell a trained doctor a lot - the tones of red (blood) in the body for example. The equipment itself is very expensive, so the monitor does not make much difference overall - talking 10s of thousand of dollar equipment and much higher.

2. Desktop OLED monitors could be made now, but won't be. Reasons:

3. Cost and Cost. Also the very high wavelength colours, blue and beyond only have a guaranteed life of 700 hours! in the context of a PC monitor. This will improve sooner rather than later and a lot of work is going into it.

4. In his opinion, market place/consumer OLED desktop monitors will not be a common choice for 10 years or more. We are stuck with what we have barring any remarkable new tech discovery or new production process. This was his educated "guesstimate"

5. In his opinion around 5 years later, possibly a little sooner or later OLED desktop monitors will reach the consumer market, but will account for a tiny fraction of sales for the first few years. Due to cost of course. And a few other little bits and pieces.

The 5 year figure does not apply to professional mission critical work where cost is no issue.

6. LGs TVs or any TV cannot be used as a comparison. Remember when plasma TVs were the most popular? What about plasma monitors? Ever seen one? There is much more to it than that, but I can't phrase it without breaking contract.

7. OLED is well understood, and practically ready for use (bar 700 hour problem) But any company, as of now, 2015, would run a massive loss for various reasons. Think of all the costs involved before even making them, that's just to start.

Basically, as of 2015, OLED desktop monitors are not viable due to a lot of problems, cost being one of the biggest.

Of course, maybe some other company has some advanced R+D that is currently secret, but Samsung I feel is a good representation of such technologies. There is no guarantee that fake or semi OLED - marketed as OLED will appear soon however.

If things stay the way they are they will never be sold as consumer goods. But as with all things improvements will be made. It will happen. How many years ago did you first hear about OLED? Quite a few I bet, and look where we are.

We are not even half way to mass production of very expensive, (but acceptable enthusiast solutions) OLED considering the incredible quality to OLED desktop monitors in high street shops. New egg and Amazon, you name it.

It's all rather disappointing, but bar a big breakthrough, that's how it stands as of now.

Everything I have written is public, and comes from a senior OLED engineer at Samsung Japan. A while googling, or talking to an OLED engineer all of this can be found. *But there is a lot of confusion (deliberate) about OLED*. The majority I can't write here, but it doesn't change these facts, it illustrates them.

There are more surprising things I would like to say, but can't. If anyone thinks this is all "b.s." well that's fine. It won't change anything. But I got this info from probably one of the best sources available to anyone.


----------



## Stars

@AndyG- I didnt mean to discredit your informations or whatever, just thought that all that informatiom was a little outdated. See that thing with 700h on blue oleds isnt up to date any more as well. You can google that many companies were able to extend blue oleds by some significant ammount.

Indeed most of the stuff you wrote in the last post, can be found in some 3 years old google links as well. But thats the bottom line here, that information is like 2-3 years old.

The major difference now is- we already have 10-12" oled tablets with ridiculous PPI and affordable 1080p TVs. And Ive read reviews that ppl play android games on their oled tvs or console games and everythings fine even after a few hundred hours.

But ofcourse as long as the TN/IPS/SPVA monitors are so cheap and oled cant compete with those prices, the mass consumer market will just not be viable for oled PC monitors.

I however was talking about "affordable" oled monitors for us gaming enthusiasts, ppl who already buy a 850 eur Gsync IPS monitor







Which is almost 3-4x more expensive than the monitors which the regular joes usually buy. I think the first available oled monitors for enthusiasts will cost 1500-1700 eur as 1440p @ 27" or even 4k @ 27", and I think quite a few enthusiasts would actually buy them (me included) if we are guaranteed to at least get 20-30k hours out of the panel. And I personally think such monitors could be available in 2019 or maybe even 2018, which would be 2-3 years from now as I mentioned before (keep in mind its almost 2016).

Anyways, due to the lack of insider information all we can do is speculate and there is ofcourse no need to get offended at speculations or anything like that.

I generally agree which what you wrote with only 1 exception beeing that I think the first enthusiast oled monitors will hit the market earlier than you think. Heck if not- I will buy a 40-46" 4k oled tv and just use that for gaming, once it comes out ofcourse and wont cost more than 1,5-2k eur or so


----------



## AndyG

@ Stars. Hey man, no problem at all. I am no expert on monitors, I was just passing on what I was told by someone who should be in the know. Actually I didn't know the blue light issue had been solved! Perhaps Samsung are a bit behind a few other companies. (Not that I would ever say that to them - I am not in R + D, so I wouldn't dare!! Ha Ha). I have to say this engineers comments seemed negative to me too, so your opinion is valid and reasonable. Moreover it's clear to me that you have done your googling/research about this topic so I am interested to hear what you think. It's all good and makes the thread better. It actually makes more sense than what I was told. Ahh, I just don't know really. I keep repeating this, but I do hope you are correct. Except cost (according to my engineer buddy) there is no reason that we shouldn't have some great OLEDs in a couple of years. It can be done already - at cost.

So no offence taken at all, and I appreciate you posting to clarify your position.

It's true that while some info is available we are still speculating about the timeline etc. of OLED, so it's good to get a variety of opinions.

We may have drifted somewhat off topic, so I'll add I am still very happy with my ACER. It really is a noticeable improvement from just a year ago, to my eyes anyway. I love it. Now *ACER MUST sort out their QC.* I bet a lot of people have held off buying this due to the high rates of RMAs. I was lucky. Sometimes I still can hardly believe my eyes. I was playing the new Dirt rally pre-release game yesterday and wow! It doesn't have cutting edge graphics, but the Acer brings out the best. 144Hz IPS varient tech with G-Sync! A year ago I only dreamed of of getting such a monitor in IPS. The combo of high refresh, and the superior color and deeper blacks of IPS type (compared to TN) make for a very pleasant viewing experience. G-Sync isn't needed to the same degree with a GTX 980 as that's a good card and runs the game on ultra at over 144Hz! My card is highly over clocked though. It's the Galax HOF (Hall of Fame) line so I expect the best. But as graphic demands continue to get better, or more resource intensive soon even a 980 will struggle (with some new engines). That's when G-Sync will pay off. As long as a 4GB vram buffer is enough that is!?! Ah final thought - I hope that DX12 is going to help us out!, but darn, it's been talked about for a long time now, but only talk. We need it Already!

Cheers!


----------



## spacediver

the sony trimaster oleds have been around for a while.


----------



## michalpuk

Anyone have problems with flickering on some games? It occurs when i turn overdrive to extreme and run at 144hz. It stops when i either run at 60hz or normal overdrive.
You can test it easily here http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php move with the window over screen and you should see it. Its most visible when u move the window slowly to the sides.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michalpuk*
> 
> Anyone have problems with flickering on some games? It occurs when i turn overdrive to extreme and run at 144hz. It stops when i either run at 60hz or normal overdrive.
> You can test it easily here http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php move with the window over screen and you should see it. Its most visible when u move the window slowly to the sides.


I'll try when I get home, but it shouldn't flicker since it doesn't use PWM. I think the only time it visibly flickers is at ULMB 85 Hz and maybe also ULMB 100 Hz, neither of which I've tested either (I've only tested it at 120 Hz, no flicker).


----------



## michalpuk

Ok test it, its a different kind of flicker then what occurs with ulmb on 85hz. I made a video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGrX61IaxBM


----------



## boredgunner

I see, your video makes it very obvious. It's just overdrive artifacts, which are commonplace with overdrive set to Extreme. This is why Normal is the recommended setting.


----------



## michalpuk

But it does not flicker when i run extreme with 60hz. The problem is the amount of blur on this monitor is hz/fps dependent so when I run game 100+fps its nice and sharp but I have only gtx970. So for many new games for example witcher 3 on 40fps it have visibly more blur and I wont to reduced it there by extreme. On 40fps,extreme,144hz it flicker but it stop on 60hz and the amount of blur is same as on 144hz if you run not more then 60fps in game.


----------



## Falkentyne

It's rather obvious.
You're using an IPS monitor.
IPS monitors have slower response times than TN monitors.
At 60hz refresh rate, the response time, before signal processing is 16.7 milliseconds.
So when you push the overdrive high, you are not going to be causing any issues since the response time is not very high to begin with.
At 144hz refresh rate, that is now 6.9ms (1000 / 144) instead of 16.7 ms. that's a huge difference just from the refresh rate.
An IPS tends to have around a 5ms average response time (at best; this Is usually fastest at the top of the screen), so when you push the overdrive limit to extreme at 144hz, you're already over-pushing what the IPS panel is capable of. So you're getting artifacts from overdriving the panel.

You would not get that flickering on a ROG Swift (faster TN panel) but you don't want to use the extreme setting anyway. If it works at 60hz then use it there.


----------



## Luck100

I definitely see flickering with the pattern at both 120Hz and 60Hz when I drag it side-to-side. My overdrive is set at normal.


----------



## AndyG

HI Michapulk,

I want to second what Boredgunner wrote. It's pretty much universal, every review I read recommended *not* to use extreme. I've never even used it except for testing when I got the monitor. My conclusion was the same as the review. Extreme sucks! IMHO it shouldn't be there because it doesn't work most of the time. It's probably only relevant for slower refresh rates, but I'm not sure.

The point is just don't ever use it. It doesn't work properly and is certainly never "necessary." Just put it to normal then forget about that setting. If you are getting flickering or other problem when it's on normal try changing other setting. Make sure NV CP is set up properly for example. I'm sure you will find a solution, but really, don't bother with that extreme setting. Never heard a single positive word about it. Quite the opposite.

GTX 970, especially the highly overclocked ones such as Gigabyte G1 gaming is a very respectable card and should let you play most but not all games maxed out at native 1440p.

Actually I have one (G1 gaming) but I also have a massively OCed

out the box GTX 980 Hof. Base core is 1,304MHz, gaming it always goes to 1,430Mhz. The 970 is not much weaker than a 980, but witcher three at 1,440p at 100Hz is pretty good if you are setting it to high or ultra with a 970 If you turn down *just one* of the heavy resource settings to medium it should work fine, and you won't notice a diference unless you are looking for it. The 970 is approx like a 780ti in many regards, yes I have an OCed 780ti aswell which used to be my gaming gpu. It was excellent, and I have quite a bit of comparison (3Dmark, valley and a few games tried with both and overall I would say they are the same. (When talking pure rendering speed).

Anyway, I am starting to blather, so I finish by recommending - never use extreme overdrive - in most situations it will give a much worse result than leaving it at normal. So fiddle with other stuff, even check cables if your are really stuck. You WILL find a suitable profile with a 970 and Overdrive at normal.

Keep us updated! Good luck!!


----------



## AndyG

Sorry double post, but two more people replied - I hadn't read those. So, must say Falkentyne wrote a great responce. Rather techical, but well put - when compared to my rambling long post.

Lot's of people here who own that monitor will be only too happy to help, so yeah, keep us updated!


----------



## michalpuk

Thx for responses guys, its shame there is not same setting between normal and extreme. I see some images of service menu when you can adjust overdrive more but no one knows how to get there, maybe someday.

The review on asus pg279q is talking about it mainly:
"Well it means that the pixel response times of the screen will vary a little depending on the refresh rate you're using. If you plugged in a 60Hz console, the response times would be ~8.5ms G2G, still very good for an IPS panel. If you use G-sync and the refresh rate fluctuates between 30 and 144Hz, the response times are controlled dynamically and will vary a little as refresh rate changes. To be honest we aren't talking huge differences, although when you combine the slightly higher response time impact on blurring, with the impact of lower refresh rates on perceived blur, you will notice some difference in motion clarity depending on your active refresh rate. The variation in response times isn't really a big factor, and you're more likely to notice the difference in motion clarity caused by the changes in refresh rate anyway. It's just an interesting thing to note. The same thing happened on the Acer XB270HU display, but not on the Asus MG279Q despite the use of the same panel in each display. It seems that the G-sync module is perhaps responsible for dynamically controlling the response times with refresh rate, whereas the FreeSync MG279Q display did not show this."

It has something to do with gsync, in review its 8,5ms on 60hz normal so i can image that on 40fps/hz it will have 10ms maybe more. This is one thing where i like freesync better, do not like this variable response. I just wonted to use extreme only when my fps is low.
And sorry for my English.


----------



## Falkentyne

The service menu matches the OSD overdrive setting exactly; they are linked. It's not 100 different values, unfortunately. Just the same three but with numbers. I had hoped it would have fine settings like the old Asus service menus but that wasn't the case.

It's not like the Asus VG248/VG278H service menus where the "Overdrive gain" setting affected the base tracefree setting but didn't directly change it....e.g. Tracefree 60 set the overdrive gain to 09 (tracefree 00=OD gain 00, TF 20=gain 03, TF 40=gain 06, TF 60=gain 09, TF 80=gain 0C, TF 100=gain 0F), but setting Tracefree to the horrible 100, which also set the overdrive gain to 0F (15 hexadecimal), and then changing the overdrive gain to 09, the overdrive would be far worse (much worse inverse ghosting), than tracefree 60, as the OD gain was a bias on the base tracefree value. (Sort of like how "Color gain" and "color offset" related to each other. Also notice that changing the overdrive gain did NOT directly change the tracefree value (but changing TF did change the OD gain).

Likewise, setting tracefree to 60 (which also set OD gain to 09) and then moving the gain to 0F, was better than Tracefree 100.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> I definitely see flickering with the pattern at both 120Hz and 60Hz when I drag it side-to-side. My overdrive is set at normal.


So now that I've tested it, I actually see that flickering with OD on normal at 144 Hz.


----------



## Luck100

I see flashing on my work monitor too. Dell U3014 2560x1600, 60Hz, TN panel.


----------



## addicTix

4th 270HU, still not good.
2 dust spots.

next please......
Its unbelievable that I get junk panels through RMA. They always say "quality control PASSED". Good joke


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> I see flashing on my work monitor too. Dell U3014 2560x1600, 60Hz, TN panel.


U3014 is IPS.


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> 4th 270HU, still not good.
> 2 dust spots.
> 
> next please......
> Its unbelievable that I get junk panels through RMA. They always say "quality control PASSED". Good joke


Really surprised you havent given up on that by now. After 3 HU's i couldnt stand it. Trying my luck with the PG279Q, my first gets here Sat, hoping not to have to do the RMA roulette again.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Really surprised you havent given up on that by now. After 3 HU's i couldnt stand it. Trying my luck with the PG279Q, my first gets here Sat, hoping not to have to do the RMA roulette again.
> 
> Best of luck mate.


Thanks !
Well its a really good monitor in my opinion, I just need to get a flawless panel.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Really surprised you havent given up on that by now. After 3 HU's i couldnt stand it. Trying my luck with the PG279Q, my first gets here Sat, hoping not to have to do the RMA roulette again.
> 
> Best of luck mate.


Best of luck to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Thanks !
> Well its a really good monitor in my opinion, I just need to get a flawless panel.


And you as well.

It's pretty unfortunate these monitors (1440p 120+ Hz) have such terrible quality control. Seems like nothing has really changed since the 278Q days of yester year.


----------



## AndyG

I agree with Shogon, I posted many pages back that I got a perfect one, I spent many many hours looking for the smallest bit of dust or just one dead pixel. Still 100%.

But, that's not the point, *I was just LUCKY!*

The fact that these QC problems still seem to exist, a lot of them, is staggeringly bad! I mean what's it been, going on a year since initial release, and still the same QC issues?

Personally I can attest to this being a fantastic monitor. IMHO it's best available anywhere - IF you get a good one which is plain luck.

I doubt I would bother with RMA more than twice. With any other monitor it would be cash back or perhaps 1 RMA. It is worth the extra effort with this incredible (only if flawless) monitor to try a few times, despite really serious QC problems.

But....There is no excuse that it's not sorted out by now. I think it means it never will be?* If I hadn't purchased mine several months back, I simply wouldn't consider it now - a year - still same QC problems. That's beyond the pale!!*


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Best of luck to you.
> And you as well.
> 
> It's pretty unfortunate these monitors (1440p 120+ Hz) have such terrible quality control. Seems like nothing has really changed since the 278Q days of yester year.


Not to hijack the thread, but my PG279Q came early, and its great. Keep the faith man, keep the faith. The perfect panel is out there, just have to wade through the crap to get it.


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but my PG279Q came early, and its great. Keep the faith man, keep the faith. The perfect panel is out there, just have to wade through the crap to get it.


I can only speak for the XB270HU, but its pretty annoying to RMA it and go to the post office with it etc. ...
I did it for the 3rd time, still no good panel...... I lose the faith, its still there, but I'm losing it more with every RMA








My Panel has 1 dead sub pixel and 2-3 dust spots


----------



## Evillor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I can only speak for the XB270HU, but its pretty annoying to RMA it and go to the post office with it etc. ...
> I did it for the 3rd time, still no good panel...... I lose the faith, its still there, but I'm losing it more with every RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Panel has 1 dead sub pixel and 2-3 dust spots


I know that one all too well. My 3 XB270HU's were all screwed up bad. I get UPS pickup from my wifes work every wednesday, so had to wait until wed to RMA each time. Got really annoying. Eventually, id had enough.


----------



## jezzer

Still loving this monitor every day, have it since early release and zero issues. Best of luck to people trying to get a good one. It saddens me QC problems with monitors are still existant. Its not only with this model its something every brand has. Unfortunatly its something that will always be there in case of monitors for reasons.


----------



## jezzer

Double post


----------



## myself11

Hi, guys. First post here.

I've just bought the Acer XB270HU at a promo price (667€). It's from July and it didn't look refurbished. I find it too big for my taste (I much prefer 25") and a bit slower than my Alienware AW2310, but I can live with that.

I would like to have your opinion about white color uniformity and the bleed / glow. In totally white background (like Google's main page), I notice the lower half being more yellow than the uper. On dark pages, the top corners are lighter than the rest of the page. Do I sent it back? The second photo is obviously overexposed, but I think it's noticeable the infamous orange glow.


----------



## CallsignVega

I found out what those dust/dirt specks are that people have seen. They aren't in the LCD layer sandwich, they are between the LCD package and the back light. In theory all you would need to do is remove the LCD panel from the monitor housing, remove the LCD panel to back light bracket/frame, lift up the LCD panel (preferably in a clean environment not to introduce more contamination) off the back light and blow with some compressed air. Test the monitor for specks before re-assembly.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I found out what those dust/dirt specks are that people have seen. They aren't in the LCD layer sandwich, they are between the LCD package and the back light. In theory all you would need to do is remove the LCD panel from the monitor housing, remove the LCD panel to back light bracket/frame, lift up the LCD panel (preferably in a clean environment not to introduce more contamination) off the back light and blow with some compressed air. Test the monitor for specks before re-assembly.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> True, but this has already been discussed in the XB270HU's owners thread months ago... in fact I did this myself


Ah cool, can't keep up with thousands of posts over multiple threads.







Did you end up getting all the specks out?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah cool, can't keep up with thousands of posts over multiple threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you end up getting all the specks out?


Yes, and a scratch that looks like 2 grey pixels :/

I also managed to clean some MG279Q monitors from Asus, they use the same panel, or should I say the same dust


----------



## ondoy

sharing these, latest batch of this monitor allows 165hz overclocking...
manufacturing date is september 2015...


----------



## addicTix

@ondoy
I'm jealous.
I'm wondering if Acer would upgrade my XB270HU if I RMA it ( I would RMA it anyway because 2 dust and 1 dead sub )...








You have higher OSD version, higher GSync Version etc...

Do you have the same panel now as the XB271HU because of the 165Hz ?
And do you have any defects like dust, dirt, dead pixels, bad uniformity, color shifting etc. ?
What about IPS Glow/BLB ?


----------



## HKPolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> sharing these, latest batch of this monitor allows 165hz overclocking...
> manufacturing date is september 2015...


How did you get the factory menu??


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HKPolice*
> 
> How did you get the factory menu??


http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/3420#post_24654849

My factory menu looks totally different then the one in the post you quoted but that's expected since I got my XB270HU in August.


----------



## Berzerker7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> sharing these, latest batch of this monitor allows 165hz overclocking...
> manufacturing date is september 2015...


Can confirm. Amazon shipment arrived yesterday, overclock to 165Hz is stable. (Ordered a 2nd today will see if this one as well will work).


----------



## nizoc

Hey folks,

I'd wager there's at least a couple people reading this that took advantage of yesterday's surprise fire sale of this monitor on Newegg and Amazon, as I did. I couldn't resist: A brand new (yes, NOT refurbished) list price yesterday of $662.99 with an automatic coupon for instant discount of 10%, making it $566.99. I ordered it less than 24 hours ago, from Newegg, given that on Amazon I have to pay tax, since they have a warehouse in my state of residence. And Newegg's return policy is comparable to Amazon's, so why not!

I found it curiously interesting that Amazon had the identical price on it after many days of being at $703 or so. It was Prime shipping eligible, so it wasn't like Newegg being a reseller on Amazon's site. No matter, I chose Newegg direct because of the aforementioned tax savings.

I went out last night for a few hours and when I got back late at night I noticed it was out of stock already, lol. Figures, for that price, I am sure those in the community who saw it jumped on the opportunity.

Of course I'm crossing my fingers I get a perfect copy with no dead pixels and minimal light bleed, but hey, it's brand new and I'll just play the RMA game at least once if need be.

The most popular TN monitor right now is that Dell s2716DG, and at the absolute lowest price I've seen it since the black friday craziness till now, was $559 I believe, for a single day. Well, for a few bucks more, this is a no brainer. Glad I waited and waited. Sure, I'd much rather get that XB271HU, with its sexier and slimmer design, apparent improved quality, and 165Hz max, but as we all know it's out of stock almost everywhere, or it's $1000+ for asking prices.

I'll let y'all know soon what I get when it's here.

The bad news is I only have an overclocked GTX 760







Maybe I'll be on the hunt for a significant sale of a 970 or 980.


----------



## ScottishPickle

Hey! I got it for $566!!!!!!!! I'm not sure how or why but l was so close to paying $799! lol

.....and it turned up today. I'm pretty happy right now.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myself11*
> 
> Hi, guys. First post here.
> 
> I've just bought the Acer XB270HU at a promo price (667€). It's from July and it didn't look refurbished. I find it too big for my taste (I much prefer 25") and a bit slower than my Alienware AW2310, but I can live with that.
> 
> I would like to have your opinion about white color uniformity and the bleed / glow. In totally white background (like Google's main page), I notice the lower half being more yellow than the uper. On dark pages, the top corners are lighter than the rest of the page. Do I sent it back? The second photo is obviously overexposed, but I think it's noticeable the infamous orange glow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myself11*
> 
> Hi, guys. First post here.
> 
> I've just bought the Acer XB270HU at a promo price (667€). It's from July and it didn't look refurbished. I find it too big for my taste (I much prefer 25") and a bit slower than my Alienware AW2310, but I can live with that.
> 
> I would like to have your opinion about white color uniformity and the bleed / glow. In totally white background (like Google's main page), I notice the lower half being more yellow than the uper. On dark pages, the top corners are lighter than the rest of the page. Do I sent it back? The second photo is obviously overexposed, but I think it's noticeable the infamous orange glow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myself11*
> 
> Hi, guys. First post here.
> 
> I've just bought the Acer XB270HU at a promo price (667€). It's from July and it didn't look refurbished. I find it too big for my taste (I much prefer 25") and a bit slower than my Alienware AW2310, but I can live with that.
> 
> I would like to have your opinion about white color uniformity and the bleed / glow. In totally white background (like Google's main page), I notice the lower half being more yellow than the uper. On dark pages, the top corners are lighter than the rest of the page. Do I sent it back? The second photo is obviously overexposed, but I think it's noticeable the infamous orange glow.


yours is fine mine is almost similar to yours im keeping mine


----------



## Penal Stingray

Alright I can confirm that the latest batches September-October batch does indeed overclock to 165 HZ! with no form of artifacts. Paid only 566 and gettin the same performance as the PG279Q for almost $200 less! mine got an october build date.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> yours is fine mine is almost similar to yours im keeping mine


whole screen has uneven yellow tint


----------



## hashish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> So I'm planning to try to use this monitor with two computers and because of the lack of ports I originally looked into display port kvm type solutions but didn't find much and what I did find was expensive. I don't want to have to be digging around behind/under the monitor everytime I want to switch, so I was thinking I could just get a small display port extension M/F and swap the cables into the extension. I'm assuming I just need to make sure to get a display port 1.2 or 4k compatible extension to handle [email protected]?


I noticed on ebay that there are some manual Displayport 1.1 selectors out of S. Korea. Anyone tries these yet? I don't need or want a KVM, I just need a switcher. Thanks.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Here is mine at 24 percent brightness using the TFT central settings as you can see on the right side it has bleed on top and bottom corner, when i crank it up to 30 brightness or more the orange bleed gets worst. I suggest you turn the brightness down to 24 (120cd/m2 Luminance) plenty enough for regular usage.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Here is mine at 24 percent brightness using the TFT central settings as you can see on the right side it has bleed on top and bottom corner, when i crank it up to 30 brightness or more the orange bleed gets worst. I suggest you turn the brightness down to 24 (120cd/m2 Luminance) plenty enough for regular usage.


cranking down brightness to mask horrid bleed isn't a solution 24 is too low for most of us who want decent colors and better whites. 50-60 sweet spot IMO
Only time 24 fine is if you live in a cave.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> cranking down brightness to mask horrid bleed isn't a solution 24 is too low for most of us who want decent colors and better whites. 50-60 sweet spot IMO
> Only time 24 fine is if you live in a cave.


It is personal preference.

Also, 120 cd/m2 is what a lot of people use in color work, so I have no idea what you mean about not getting decent colors at this brightness.


----------



## caenlen

i got mine today from newegg, $566 deal like everyone else recently. there is a scratch where the DP plugin is, so they either tested this at the factory or it is a refurb, August panel.... whites are so yellowy I can't stand it, my X-Star 1440p 120hz has 100x better whites/colors than this... i just wish I had freesync/gsync... bah come on samsung pls panels!!!! make some gsync freesync!!!


----------



## ScottishPickle

Same here!


----------



## Dirac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i got mine today from newegg, $566 deal like everyone else recently. there is a scratch where the DP plugin is, so they either tested this at the factory or it is a refurb, August panel.... whites are so yellowy I can't stand it, my X-Star 1440p 120hz has 100x better whites/colors than this... i just wish I had freesync/gsync... bah come on samsung pls panels!!!! make some gsync freesync!!!


I ordered 2 from New Egg as well during that $566 sale. Mine arrived about an hour ago, and of course the ACER seal was broken on the box (on both no less). I would have refused but for some reason UPS didn't ring the bell (I was sitting eating dinner so I would have heard if they did). I'm not even going to open the boxes or anything inside after my issues with the two PG279Q's that arrived opened and resealed with the QC sticker on it. They're probably refurbs or returns or something so I set for UPS to pick them up tomorrow as a refused shipment. Also the boxes are quite beat up and the sticker says Aug 15 manufacturing date so New Egg is probably clearing out the old/returned inventory for these. I am quite jaded and disappointed about monitors in general lately with this being my second attempt and both appear to have been opened at some point prior to delivery (even though they are sold as "new"). Going to try to exchange with New Egg but they are out of stock so who knows.


----------



## whipple16

got one from amazon a few weeks back and found a few dead pixels... I started a return requesting a exchange and sent my original monitor back. Then i saw the deals for the sale price and amazon refunded me the difference but i still have not received my replacement monitor yet.

Just got off of a chat the there CS and they finally told me that a replacement monitor was never shipped because they are out of stock and they are just going to refund my money.

pretty upset since i really liked the monitor but a few dead pixels in the middle of the screen was unacceptable and now im back to only my original 24" LED.....









Although I still have one that i bought off ebay a few months back...









I noticed just now in the settings that my max refresh rate says 60 Hz


----------



## hashish

Well I got an August 2015 panel and does not overclocked, super bummed about that. But I do have newegg premiere..... But i got a good panel, minimal BLB and no dead pixels.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hashish*
> 
> Well I got an August 2015 panel and does not overclocked, super bummed about that. But I do have newegg premiere..... But i got a good panel, minimal BLB and no dead pixels.


august panel for me to but it looks like this in a complete dark room: not this bad irl... but its bad enough im just gonna give and wait for oled


----------



## Armorous

My monitor just showed up from Newegg. No dead pixels, no dust behind the screen (my dell one was returned because of the dust). I haven't noticed any back light bleed and the color uniformity looks good.

I am bummed I got an August model so there is not 165Hz available, but I can live with that given everything else seems ok with the panel.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armorous*
> 
> My monitor just showed up from Newegg. No dead pixels, no dust behind the screen (my dell one was returned because of the dust). I haven't noticed any back light bleed and the color uniformity looks good.
> 
> I am bummed I got an August model so there is not 165Hz available, but I can live with that given everything else seems ok with the panel.


turn off all lights in your room, and when its dark outside, and a play a game like a space sim, or do an all black background.

da yellow ruins da gaming.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> cranking down brightness to mask horrid bleed isn't a solution 24 is too low for most of us who want decent colors and better whites. 50-60 sweet spot IMO
> Only time 24 fine is if you live in a cave.


if your read the tft central review 24 brightness is 120 luminance which is what proffesional photo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> august panel for me to but it looks like this in a complete dark room: not this bad irl... but its bad enough im just gonna give and wait for oled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> turn off all lights in your room, and when its dark outside, and a play a game like a space sim, or do an all black background.
> 
> da yellow ruins da gaming.


i like color yellow its one of my favorite colors it doesnt really bothers me hahaha


----------



## Penal Stingray

Okay heres an update after 5 days of use the backlight bleed has improved a lot guys "You have to be patient let your monitor run for couple weeks the backlight bleed will improve especially the yellowish tint"

Here guys i set my camera to exaggerate the bleed here is the First Day i got mine as you can see the bleed is horrible lol



After 5 Days of use as you can see the backlight bleed improve a lot!



and here is when i set my camera to normal no exaggeration settings



as you can see the backlight bleed is almost gone. so guys i suggest you let your monitor run for couple weeks and let it settle down its been under stress from assembling and shipping it will get better overtime.


----------



## nizoc

Hi again guys,

Got the monitor a couple days ago. Guess I won the lottery too? Other than a minor IPS glow small area (about 2 inches) near the top left corner, the monitor is flawless. No dead pixels, gorgeous. I'm sporting a GTX 760 and G-Sync and 144Hz are definitely working, but I got dual 970's on order on the way for SLI magic









As others stated, there seems to be a "settlement" or "break-in" for these IPS displays, i.e. after a week or two your IPS glow issues should subside, or rather DO subside. So don't judge your IPS glow from the first day of use. Gotta wait. But if you got dead pixels, that sucks and I feel bad for those that get them new.

Speaking of, I was surprised that people got refurbished units from that super deal on Newegg recently (where lots of us got this monitor for $566). I certainly got a brand new one.

The color reproduction is phenomenal on this thing.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I would hazard a guess that all monitor sales (Black Friday, Stephen's Day, Summer Sales, etc notwithstanding) are a backlog of returns and refurbished panels.


----------



## nizoc

Well, if a seller (especially a top notch one like Newegg) says the thing is new in the listing, then it's totally irrelevant what the sales event is for. Either it says refurbished, or not. Period. That's in my book at least. In all my years in ordering online, I've never ordered something that I thought was refurbished/used and came new, or vice versa. Anyway, my XB270HU sure seems new...all the packaging, booklets in the unbroken plastic, the protective film on the sides of the monitor and the base, everything, seems untouched. Even the wiring...you can usually tell it's been unwound even once.

And even if I'm wrong about all the above, it makes me wonder about the fool who returned the monitor I got. Nothing wrong with it ;-)


----------



## yakapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'll try when I get home, but it shouldn't flicker since it doesn't use PWM. I think the only time it visibly flickers is at ULMB 85 Hz and maybe also ULMB 100 Hz, neither of which I've tested either (I've only tested it at 120 Hz, no flicker).


So it's pwm free? I just ordered this monitor.


----------



## yakapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Alright I can confirm that the latest batches September-October batch does indeed overclock to 165 HZ! with no form of artifacts. Paid only 566 and gettin the same performance as the PG279Q for almost $200 less! mine got an october build date.


How can you determine if you received the Sept/Oct batch monitor?

Nevermind... I found it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakapo*
> 
> So it's pwm free? I just ordered this monitor.


No PWM indeed.


----------



## yakapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No PWM indeed.


thanks and repped.


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

edit: wrong thread


----------



## berserkgrrr

I've had this issue ever since I got the monitor. I set my CS:GO Nivida game settings to automatically switch from the global setting of G-SYNC to ULMB. When I launch CS:GO though it doesn't seem to actually switch to ULMB. I have to enter the OSD on the monitor and go into the ULMB ON / OFF screen. I don't need to select anything because the second I go to this screen it then starts. Does anyone else have this issue? Do I have to manually start ULMB every time I want to use it for just one game?


----------



## dangerskew

New here, just got an XB270HU on Christmas and thought I'd report my experience thus far. Lottery wise, I think I came out pretty well with basically no flaws besides a dirt spot in the AG coating that spans a couple of pixels and is only noticed when I go hunting for it. Backlight is good and even, though the test photo I took shows otherwise, it's fine to me. Manufacture date is October 2015 and it is running the newer firmware with a newer G-Sync module.

Coming from an old Acer GD235HZ (5+ year old 23" 1080p 120Hz TN panel), this new monitor has been a *massive* upgrade for me. My first experience with 1440p as well as G-Sync, and I'm loving both. Was a bit concerned about the extra load the higher resolution would put on my GPU, but my 970 is handling it just fine. I actually turned my settings up in The Witcher 3 from what I was running before at 1080p because I found G-Sync to make the 30-40fps range a lot more playable. Colors are dramatically better than what I'm used to and I keep having to pause my gameplay just to bask in this screen's glory.

Little things I've been pleasantly surprised by are how the monitor wakes up from sleep as soon as I release a key on my keyboard. I do wish I could turn off the Acer greeting logo on cold start, though. The USB hub seems to work well too after I turned on "Power-off USB charge" in the settings; well enough to charge my phone which is nice. The stand is very solid - I can't get this thing to wobble no matter how hard I bang my fist onto my desk.

Being able to run at 165Hz was a nice little Christmas surprise feature, as well.

I uploaded some pictures if anyone cares: http://imgur.com/a/MsLEv


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berserkgrrr*
> 
> I've had this issue ever since I got the monitor. I set my CS:GO Nivida game settings to automatically switch from the global setting of G-SYNC to ULMB. When I launch CS:GO though it doesn't seem to actually switch to ULMB. I have to enter the OSD on the monitor and go into the ULMB ON / OFF screen. I don't need to select anything because the second I go to this screen it then starts. Does anyone else have this issue? Do I have to manually start ULMB every time I want to use it for just one game?


I've never had luck having games automatically use ULMB based on driver profile settings. I have to set the whole monitor to ULMB for it to work.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've never had luck having games automatically use ULMB based on driver profile settings. I have to set the whole monitor to ULMB for it to work.


I have the same problem with G-Sync, it's the default profile but sometimes I have to manually set it for games.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I have the same problem with G-Sync, it's the default profile but sometimes I have to manually set it for games.


Hmm that sounds more strange. For me, whatever is in my default profile applies to everything, although if it's ULMB then it also depends on my monitor's OSD settings. Although right now I have a weird issue where my OSD ULMB controls are backwards (ULMB off turns it on and vice versa).

Having to choose between G-SYNC and ULMB is a dilemma I enjoy having though, lol. My new rule of thumb is; if I can maintain 120 FPS in a game, I'll use ULMB instead of G-SYNC. This is because crosstalk is minimized with ULMB + V-Sync opposed to ULMB + variable frame rate. I need to do more testing of 100 Hz ULMB to see if I notice flicker and see if I prefer the smoother motion clarity versus the smoother feel of 144 Hz G-SYNC.


----------



## Shardnax

I'd use it in ULMB UT but, it screws up some of the effects and looks kind of off. It's outstanding for clarity and being able to track things though.


----------



## nizoc

Hi all,

Those of you with October 2015 onwards builds, with the new firmware that allows 165Hz, can you really tell ANY difference between that and 144, in either gaming or in regular OS usage / browsing the net?


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Edit: I thought this was the thread for XB271HU. Oops!


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeGreatGuy*
> 
> I have the newer one with the firmware, and it doesn't even work for me. It seems very unstable.


Wow, can you elaborate? Is it unstable in terms of...what exactly? What are you suffering from? And is it only when you're in OC mode (165Hz)? Is it stable at the normal 144?


----------



## LukeGreatGuy

Edit: I thought this was the thread for XB271HU. Oops!


----------



## yakapo

Tip:
Adding a custom res of 2560 x 1080 on this monitor is useful for certain games that work in ultrawide aspect ratios. Actually I was originally looking for a 21:9 monitor but there aren't a whole lot of 144hz 21:9 monitors out there. In case anyone else was like me







and had issues with the custom res working in games, you have to disable scaling.


----------



## ScottishPickle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Those of you with October 2015 onwards builds, with the new firmware that allows 165Hz, can you really tell ANY difference between that and 144, in either gaming or in regular OS usage / browsing the net?


Yes.


----------



## Iceman2733

Man where are you guys getting these panels for the mid 500ish range. I recently bought one but messed up and got the TN version so back off it goes and gonna order the IPS version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Man where are you guys getting these panels for the mid 500ish range. I recently bought one but messed up and got the TN version so back off it goes and gonna order the IPS version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Newegg had a sale about a month ago where the monitor went for $566. Amazon price matched it the next day. That's where we got it for so cheap.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Man where are you guys getting these panels for the mid 500ish range. I recently bought one but messed up and got the TN version so back off it goes and gonna order the IPS version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg had a sale about a month ago where the monitor went for $566. Amazon price matched it the next day. That's where we got it for so cheap.
Click to expand...

Ok now I am sick lmao.... ? how often have you guys seen them drop the price like that? And that is for a new one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottishPickle*
> 
> Yes.


So for gaming, how are you reliably pushing 145+ FPS? Got a sick system or something?


----------



## nizoc

It's disappointing to find out from folks like TFT CENTRAL that with overclocking to rates above 144Hz with the latest and greatest panels, the overshoot and stuff like that gets affected (in a negative way) and in fact so does the input lag (goes up)









Oh well, guess that means with my as-expected IPS glowing *improvement* (my upper corner looks much less pronounced now with the glow), there is zero reason to return this copy in the hopes of getting an updated-firmware one for the 165Hz...good stuff then







Very happy with my lottery results with my XB270HU.


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Newegg had a sale about a month ago where the monitor went for $566. Amazon price matched it the next day. That's where we got it for so cheap.


That's right. Just by pure luck I happened to check that one day and I saw that price. Then I checked Amazon and it was a match. So late that evening, I decided I better jump on this deal..."I bet this will be sold out by tomorrow, 24 hours tops" and indeed it was! I chose Newegg cuz AMZN for me means +tax (they have a warehouse in my state). And Newegg ain't shabby at all with the RMA stuff if needed


----------



## ScottishPickle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> That's right. Just by pure luck I happened to check that one day and I saw that price. Then I checked Amazon and it was a match. So late that evening, I decided I better jump on this deal..."I bet this will be sold out by tomorrow, 24 hours tops" and indeed it was! I chose Newegg cuz AMZN for me means +tax (they have a warehouse in my state). And Newegg ain't shabby at all with the RMA stuff if needed


Dude! I did the same! I was going to pay the $800 and be happy with it but getting an Oct 2015 with no problems & $566 was too good to be true.

I went with Amazon as l have Prime
I used my old Asus VE278Q today for the first time since about the 20th of December and it was night and day.

I love this monitor. As for getting 165fps plus...that just depends on the game right? And who knows what video card l am going to get next. Surely nVidia will have something new for me to buy this year, right?


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Ok now I am sick lmao.... ? how often have you guys seen them drop the price like that? And that is for a new one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it was for a brand new one. That was the only time that it dropped so low. It was a huge discount. The next lowest that it had ever sold for was around $700. Sorry you missed it.


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Ok now I am sick lmao.... ? how often have you guys seen them drop the price like that? And that is for a new one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FWIW, the only reason I noticed it, was because I happened to be in my "research mode" for upgrading my PC components, and the monitor was definitely on the list. So I started in November doing my homework on what's out there, educating myself on GSYNC vs FREESYNC, IPS vs TN, what horsepower you need for 1440p gaming, the benefits of 144hz, etc. Then I started eyeballing this monitor and the Asus, and then the new releases (the IPS 79q Asus and the 271HU) and even the 34" Acer 100Hz curved panel, and noticing the pricing. Because they were all above what I wanted to spend, I didn't move on anything. So I just continued reading posts, and reviews, and articles, and things about all the tech involved, while every other day perhaps, looking at Amazon or Newegg or Googling these monitors and selecting the "Shopping" tab to see what other E-retailers had em for.

Then that one fateful day, I happened to come across this beauty for $566 on Newegg. "Oooh, what's this?" I said to myself, carefully making sure that A) this was the IPS model, not their abprz one which is a TN and B) it was for a BRAND NEW (not refurbished) panel. Indeed it was! Even if it was an error, because it was NEWEGG, I was confident that in the worst case, they'd make it right. Then I said wait, let's see what AMZN has...BOOM, it was the same price! So then I knew instantly this would not last beyond 24 hours. I moved on it right away. Lo and behold, when I checked the next evening, it was unavailable now.









Now, I have to say, I did hesitate slightly that day, because of the rampant "WATCH OUT!"s from so many reviews on shoddy quality control of ALL these Asus or Acer panels, what with dead pixel or IPS glow issues aplenty, but then I said "Hey for THIS price, and with Newegg or AMZN's return policies, I can't really go wrong and it's worth rolling the dice".

It wouldn't be so bad to have gotten a crappy panel with dead pixels, stuck dust particles, or horrible glow (easy and free and relatively swift return, and I had my old monitor still) but I did not. Despite NOT getting the updated firmware, I did win the lottery. And again, based on some nerdy stuff I came across, overclocking any of these panels is resulting in HIGHER input lag, vs the native 144, and the perceived "increase in smoothness" was just not there. Plus, I'm sporting two GTX 970 cards in SLI, and I most certainly am not going to be upgrading those anytime soon, so yes they're powerful, but I aim to game with ultra/extreme settings in EVERYTHING at 1440p, so attaining 145+ fps is just not in my path forward (I am no CS:Go fan, or whatever that thing is called. I know CS has a massive cult following but I thought it was a lame and boring game since the early days).

So I'm cool with everything.


----------



## yakapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Yes, it was for a brand new one. That was the only time that it dropped so low. It was a huge discount. The next lowest that it had ever sold for was around $700. Sorry you missed it.


I bought mine for $450. It's been as low as $400 on the Acer recertified site. My refurb monitor is in great shape. Maybe one dark pixel (but I can't find it anymore - I tapped on it). Minimal backlight bleed. I thought I was taking a risk, considering how bad this monitor has been for others, but everyone else who bought a refurb had similar results. It doesn't have the newest firmware to hit 165hz but I don't think I could hit 165fps anyway with my gtx970.

http://acerrecertified.com/UM.HB0AA.001


----------



## nizoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakapo*
> 
> I bought mine for $450. It's been as low as $400 on the Acer recertified site. My refurb monitor is in great shape. Maybe one dark pixel (but I can't find it anymore - I tapped on it). Minimal backlight bleed. I thought I was taking a risk, considering how bad this monitor has been for others, but everyone else who bought a refurb had similar results. It doesn't have the newest firmware to hit 165hz but I don't think I could hit 165fps anyway with my gtx970.
> 
> http://acerrecertified.com/UM.HB0AA.001


Yeah, my outgoing monitor is the $1299 MSRP Dell 2707WFP, from 2007. I got it refurbished off Dell.com directly, for $499, EXACTLY 5 years ago (early Jan 2009), and that included a 3 year warranty. The thing was perfect, not a scratch, and never a hiccup.

Sure, y'all probably can say the specs on that thing are garbage compared to this day and age, but the fact is it was a product slapped with a 1299 dollar MSRP lol.

Goes without saying, this replacement XB270HU is, well, light years ahead









Now, the XB270HU *is* chock full of technology, and is the very first of its kind in the world, etc. and so I can understand peoples' apprehensions (including mine) to get refurb, especially because I doubt Acer would match Dell's warranties for refurb displays. Glad yours was a winner though.


----------



## ScottishPickle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizoc*
> 
> Then that one fateful day, I happened to come across this beauty for $566 on Newegg. "Oooh, what's this?" I said to myself, carefully making sure that A) this was the IPS model, not their abprz one which is a TN and B) it was for a BRAND NEW (not refurbished) panel. Indeed it was! Even if it was an error, because it was NEWEGG, I was confident that in the worst case, they'd make it right. Then I said wait, let's see what AMZN has...BOOM, it was the same price! So then I knew instantly this would not last beyond 24 hours. I moved on it right away. Lo and behold, when I checked the next evening, it was unavailable now.


Haha! We got lucky and l don't think the 165hz makes that much of a difference. I was in gift mode for myself (from the wife) and l wasn't 100% sure if l needed a new monitor, l wasn't sold on the reviews of G-sync or 144hz monitors (l am now).

I went through your exact same check list! abprz...nope, ips, yes, am l seeing things?, nope, is this a crazy price and l better get one it definitely! I was going to buy it the day before from newegg. OH and I originally wanted the ASUS ips 144 gsync but im so happy with this.

What makes the biggest difference for me is that l actually enjoy playing games that bit more now. The screen is a joy to look at coming from a TN panel, the color is so vivid without killing your eyes with brightness or ****ty contrast. Thats the end of my review.

As l said before, l would have paid $800 and been fine with it bc im that happy with this monitor.

I have a 970 and it runs 1440p fine and l might pick up a second one soon. I also have a 4790K and a new Samsung 850 Evo 500gb too. 16gb 1600mhz

Anyone play Battlefield 4 or if you're on Steam you should add me.

Origin: ScottishPickle
Steam: [email protected]


----------



## nizoc

^^ Funny you should mention, Scottish. I am looking to buy BF4 this week, finally! And I got a 4790K as well, overclocked to 4.7Ghz reliably (lol what a crazy number, I love it). And I got me a Samsung SSD 850 Pro with that 3D NAND stuff (10 year warranty woot).

Yeah I recommend getting a 2nd 970 for SLI. Shadow of Mordor and Tomb Raider look INSANE with the ultra-everything settings ...

The ONLY thing left for me to do is to definitively decide on whether I should enable or disable VSYNC, now that NVidia gave us the choice. It's SO ANNOYING to read all the posts about this, people are freakin all over the map about it (hence making my choice hard). My inclination is to set VSYNC = OFF at all times.


----------



## ScottishPickle

Yeah l have been reading more and more that OFF is the way to go. I was playing Team Fortress 2 this morning and is was set to off but held it at 165fps (ah! Edit I had changed my settings in the nVidia CP).

I love BF4. I think now with the new maps and all of the patches its a solid game.

You might want to try it out for $5

http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/01/12/ea-announces-subscription-based-origin-access-for-pc


----------



## ScottishPickle

Are you setting V Sync to OFF in the nVIdia CP? nizoc


----------



## boredgunner

Does anyone else see no difference in motion blur or crosstalk when lowering pulse width in ULMB mode? All it does is darken the image. It's nice that they gave us the option, but I find it useless. Lowering it beyond 65 yields too dark of an image at 100 brightness for any purpose in my opinion. I'll just keep it at 100 with 55 brightness with ULMB at 120 Hz.

On that note, my ULMB @ 120 Hz brightness is brighter than TFTCentral suggests. 55 brightness with 100 pulse width and ULMB @ 120 Hz looks about the same to me as 22 brightness with no ULMB.

Also, 60 FPS + black frame insertion looks fine to me in this test with ULMB @ 120 Hz.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=blackframes

But in games, using V-Sync @ 1/2 refresh rate + ULMB @ 120 Hz looks like crap. Way too much crosstalk.


----------



## ScottishPickle

You know l have had this thing for a few weeks now and l haven't used the ULMB mode, so l have a question.

Why would l use this mode over G Sync? Pros and Cons?

I have a 970 and the OCT 2015 model.

I will certainly test it out for you and let you know what l think Boredgunner.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottishPickle*
> 
> You know l have had this thing for a few weeks now and l haven't used the ULMB mode, so l have a question.
> 
> Why would l use this mode over G Sync? Pros and Cons?
> 
> I have a 970 and the OCT 2015 model.
> 
> I will certainly test it out for you and let you know what l think Boredgunner.


G-SYNC removes screen tearing, some microstuttering, and so called "temporal jitters" by syncing the refresh rate to a game's frame rate as you probably know.

ULMB strobes the backlight, turning it off in between pixel transactions and only turning it on for the fully refreshed frames that we see. It eliminates basically all perceived motion blur as it essentially eliminates the sample and hold effect of LCD screens. Not all that unlike how CRTs work I suppose.

So both do something totally different and both are awesome. Too bad both can't be used at once. If you can maintain 120 FPS or more without dips then there's no point in using G-SYNC over ULMB in my opinion.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottishPickle*
> 
> You know l have had this thing for a few weeks now and l haven't used the ULMB mode, so l have a question.
> 
> Why would l use this mode over G Sync? Pros and Cons?
> 
> I have a 970 and the OCT 2015 model.
> 
> I will certainly test it out for you and let you know what l think Boredgunner.


ULMB for motion clarity, gsync for overall smoothness. The difference between the two modes is almost like day and night since gsync is tear/stutter free mode and then once you switch to ULMB, tears and stutters become extremely obvious to notice since it is not masked by any sample and hold blur. Likewise, ULMB is perfect motion clarity mode, then going to gsync you get all this sample and hold blur which gets worst the lower your frame rate is.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> ULMB for motion clarity, gsync for overall smoothness. The difference between the two modes is almost like day and night since gsync is tear/stutter free mode and then once you switch to ULMB, tears and stutters become extremely obvious to notice since it is not masked by any sample and hold blur. Likewise, ULMB is perfect motion clarity mode, then going to gsync you get all this sample and hold blur which gets worst the lower your frame rate is.


This is why V-Sync is also necessary with ULMB. ULMB doesn't work right when frame rate and refresh rate are mismatched, and it flickers a ton at 85 Hz. Flicker is easily noticeable on the desktop at 100 Hz but not in games to me (but you may be more sensitive than me). So optimally it needs to be at 120 Hz or higher, with matching FPS.


----------



## stryker7314

Anyone remove the matte finish on theirs? I'm starting to get the itch to do it.


----------



## C3321J6

Not worth the risk of damaging. I prefer glossy also but the film on this isn't bad.


----------



## Me Boosta

Hey Guys! I could use your advice.

So I got my replacement monitor. This one is a September model which can be overclocked to 165 Hz. There is one single dead (or maybe stuck) pixel in the upper left corner. Honestly, I won't ever notice it unless I go looking for it. And I don't think a single dead pixel is a reason for an RMA.

I RMA'ed the previous model because of terrible uniformity. The monitor was like a tri-color flag with the left having a very yellowish tint and the right had a blue tint. The replacement is far better, but there is still uniformity issues on the corners where there is glow and bleed. I'm going to infer that this is common place in all IPS monitors. I've used several Dell U3415 monitors in my college labs that have the same issue. I know it's caused by the glow because if I tilt my head and move a bit, the uniformity seems to be normal.

Anyway, moving on to the main issue, Backlight Bleed. As you all know, a perfect monitor without any backlight bleed is like a unicorn. Not surprisingly, my replacement also has bleed. There is bleed in all 4 corners, but tbh the lower corners are very minor and not noticeable at all. It is almost entirely masked by IPS glow.

The bleed in the upper corners are more pronounced. I've included pictures. Please let me know what you think. The first one is overexposed and nowhere near as bad as it is in reality. The second picture is an accurate representation of what I really see.






My settings for the first three pictures are Brightness:100 with ULMB enabled. Pulse Width: 90. The fourth picture is without ULMB and Brightness: 32. Even then, the camera pic exaggerates the issue.

I'm contemplating on whether or not to return it. I really don't want to play Frisbee with Newegg. It's a hassle to return it. I don't have a car so I have to walk for nearly a mile with this 22 pounds package in a Snow if i want to drop it off at UPS. The bleed is not noticeable at all in regular use and is only visible in completely pitch black scenes. It is not even noticeable on normal scenes in a completely pitch black room. What do you guys think?

NOTE: The Brightness set to 100 is only with ULMB ON. No sane person would ever run this monitor at 100 brightness. Even at 100 brightness with ULMB, it is still dimmer than 30 brightness without ULMB. The fourth picture is without ULMB at 32 brightness.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Hey Guys! I could use your advice.
> 
> So I got my replacement monitor. This one is a September model which can be overclocked to 165 Hz. There is one single dead (or maybe stuck) pixel in the upper left corner. Honestly, I won't ever notice it unless I go looking for it. And I don't think a single dead pixel is a reason for an RMA.
> 
> I RMA'ed the previous model because of terrible uniformity. The monitor was like a tri-color flag with the left having a very yellowish tint and the right had a blue tint. The replacement is far better, but there is still uniformity issues on the corners where there is glow and bleed. I'm going to infer that this is common place in all IPS monitors. I've used several Dell U3415 monitors in my college labs that have the same issue. I know it's caused by the glow because if I tilt my head and move a bit, the uniformity seems to be normal.
> 
> Anyway, moving on to the main issue, Backlight Bleed. As you all know, a perfect monitor without any backlight bleed is like a unicorn. Not surprisingly, my replacement also has bleed. There is bleed in all 4 corners, but tbh the lower corners are very minor and not noticeable at all. It is almost entirely masked by IPS glow.
> 
> The bleed in the upper corners are more pronounced. I've included pictures. Please let me know what you think. The first one is overexposed and nowhere near as bad as it is in reality. The second picture is an accurate representation of what I really see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My settings for the first three pictures are Brightless:100 with ULMB enabled. Pulse Width: 90. The fourth picture is without ULMB and Brightness: 32. Even then, the camera pic exaggerates the issue.
> 
> I'm contemplating on whether or not to return it. I really don't want to play Frisbee with Newegg. It's a hassle to return it. I don't have a car so I have to walk for nearly a mile with this 22 pounds package in a Snow if i want to drop it off at UPS. The bleed is not noticeable at all in regular use and is only visible in completely pitch black scenes. It is not even noticeable on normal scenes in a completely pitch black room. What do you guys think?


thats normal for IPS panels i had 4 replacements and they had all of those yellowish thing on the corner i say keep it


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> thats normal for IPS panels i had 4 replacements and they had all of those yellowish thing on the corner i say keep it


Yeah, I'm aware that that type of glow is common for IPS monitors and I'm not really concerned that much about it. The glow is not noticeable at all in bright backgrounds. I just wanted to know what this thread thought about the backlight bleed.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware that that type of glow is common for IPS monitors and I'm not really concerned that much about it. The glow is not noticeable at all in bright backgrounds. I just wanted to know what this thread thought about the backlight bleed.


If that's at brightness 100 then it looks good.

Try cutting brightness back to 50 or so. I also found the angle of the monitor can have an affect on noticeable light bleed.

Have mine setup,

Brightness 50
Contrast 50
Gamma 2.5 (Just think things look better with a higher gamma on this monitor)
Color temp Warm

I turn the pixel OC thing off since I think it makes the image look fuzzy.

I set Digital vibrance to 60% in Nvidia control panel for a little extra "pop".

Might not give you a 100% accurate image, but, I found these to be the best looking general settings for mine.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> If that's at brightness 100 then it looks good.
> 
> Try cutting brightness back to 50 or so. I also found the angle of the monitor can have an affect on noticeable light bleed.
> 
> Have mine setup,
> 
> Brightness 50
> Contrast 50
> Gamma 2.5 (Just think things look better with a higher gamma on this monitor)
> Color temp Warm
> 
> I turn the pixel OC thing off since I think it makes the image look fuzzy.
> 
> I set Digital vibrance to 60% in Nvidia control panel for a little extra "pop".
> 
> Might not give you a 100% accurate image, but, I found these to be the best looking general settings for mine.


It's 100 Brightness with ULMB ON. Even at 100 brightness with ULMB, it is still dimmer than 30 brightness without ULMB. If i used 100 brightness without ULMB, my eyes would go blind within a day or two XD. When i have ULMB switched off, I use around 30-35 brightness.

I'm really not sure what settings to use on this monitor. TFT Central's setting don't work as great with the newer models. The newer ones definitely have a more yellow tint (similar to the default settings of the XB271HU) than the previous XB270HUs, but nothing a good calibration can't fix. The settings that i use now are Brightness: 32 without ULMB, 100 with ULMB. Contrast: 50. Gamma: 2.2. RGB Settings 48/44/50. And an ICC profile that i found in the XB270HU owner's club. With these settings, I reduced the Yellow Tint significantly, but i still feel that i can do better.

I've also tried Digital Vibrance, but it didn't really make a huge difference for me. In fact, the colors pop more at my default settings than with Digital Vibrance for some reason. Guess i need to tweak some other settings along with the Digital Vibrance.


----------



## Chargeit

Ah yea, that ULMB reduces brightness. I tested it out a few times and couldn't get over how dark it made the screen. Also not being able to use with Gsync was a no go for me.

I tested out a few of the suggested settings along the way. It was only in the last month or two that I said to hell with them and started using the settings I use now.

I set it up like this while playing through Far Cry 4. At the previous settings everything was just too bland for me. Now that my eyes readjusted to a slightly brighter screen it looks pretty good without going overboard. I do tend to play with the lights on. Though, the room is dimly lit.

I really do suggest testing out disabling the pixel overclock. Man, that one setting just made everything too fuzzy. Honestly I can't tell the difference between it on or off, other then things look cleaner with it off.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> Hey Guys! I could use your advice.
> 
> Even at 100 brightness with ULMB, it is still dimmer than 30 brightness without ULMB.


Only if your pulse width is really low. With ULMB on (120 Hz) and pulse width at 100, I find 55 brightness to be very similar to 22 brightness without ULMB (these are the settings I use). Also I find pulse width adjustment to be useless, the image does not get cleaner by lowering it.


----------



## Me Boosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Only if your pulse width is really low. With ULMB on (120 Hz) and pulse width at 100, I find 55 brightness to be very similar to 22 brightness without ULMB (these are the settings I use). Also I find pulse width adjustment to be useless, the image does not get cleaner by lowering it.


My Pulse Width is at 90. And yes, lowering the pulse width has very diminishing results. I honestly don't know about the brightness on my monitor though. Before I explain, my XB270HU is the newer model with the new firmware. And the monitor definitely has a more yellow tint to it than my previous XB270HU. But that's nothing a good calibration can't fix. Unfortunately, i do not have a calibrator and the recommended settings by TFT Central aren't that great for the updated model. I'm currently using 48/44/50 for RGB. It's much better than the default settings but I still feel that i could do better. ULMB also affects colours, and for me turning on ULMB greatly reduces the yellow tint. The difference in color is one of the main reasons i can't accurate gauge which is brighter (Brightness 100 with ULMB or Brightness 32 without ULMB).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Me Boosta*
> 
> My Pulse Width is at 90. And yes, lowering the pulse width has very diminishing results. I honestly don't know about the brightness on my monitor though. Before I explain, my XB270HU is the newer model with the new firmware. And the monitor definitely has a more yellow tint to it than my previous XB270HU. But that's nothing a good calibration can't fix. Unfortunately, i do not have a calibrator and the recommended settings by TFT Central aren't that great for the updated model. I'm currently using 48/44/50 for RGB. It's much better than the default settings but I still feel that i could do better. ULMB also affects colours, and for me turning on ULMB greatly reduces the yellow tint. The difference in color is one of the main reasons i can't accurate gauge which is brighter (Brightness 100 with ULMB or Brightness 32 without ULMB).


ULMB also makes my screen a bit cooler (color temp) so I lower the Blue value to compensate. I have a much older model although it does have 120 Hz ULMB at least (no 165 Hz overclock mode).


----------



## lolwut1

Hi all,

I have had this monitor for the past 8 months now and so far so good until a few days ago I noticed my phone or any USB devices plugged into the monitor are not getting recognized at all, But my phone is still getting charged. Have checked USB cable that came with monitor is still plugged in and have swaped it to another usb3.0 port and still nothing, I really don't know what to do after that.

Anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwut1*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have had this monitor for the past 8 months now and so far so good until a few days ago I noticed my phone or any USB devices plugged into the monitor are not getting recognized at all, But my phone is still getting charged. Have checked USB cable that came with monitor is still plugged in and have swaped it to another usb3.0 port and still nothing, I really don't know what to do after that.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem before?


Might be a driver issue.

The driver back the GPU's were showing up as ejectable. That has since been fixed. Wonder if that fix didn't somehow mess with the monitors USB functions.


----------



## kaiuk

*Connect to a laptop with a thunderbolt3 to displayport adapter*

Is there anyone managed to drive the monitor with an external adapter (through the thunderbolt port)? I recently got a new XPS 15 (9550) that comes with a thunderbolt 3 port. I bought a USB-C to DisplayPort adapt and hoping to connect the XB270HU with it. However, it doesn't work: Windows 10 doesn't recognise it in the display settings. I am wondering if anyone has similar experience, or better even manage to get it to work.

Currently the work around is a USB3 external display adapter (from pluggable that supports 4k). However, it will be nice to get the thunderbolt working. I have another Dell 27' monitor (U2713HM, also 1440p) and the same adapter works fine with that.


----------



## v1ral

Microcenter has these for less than 600, worth it?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Microcenter has these for less than 600, worth it?


I think it is if you can get a good one (120hz ULMB or that and 165hz). Be prepared for the potential return gauntlet and random quirks of the monitor.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Microcenter has these for less than 600, worth it?


Are you sure its the IPS one and not the TN? I saw them for $499 and it turned out it was the TN, the IPS was still going for $700


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Are you sure its the IPS one and not the TN? I saw them for $499 and it turned out it was the TN, the IPS was still going for $700


okay it seems like its the TN version.... Is IPS the way to go?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Are you sure its the IPS one and not the TN? I saw them for $499 and it turned out it was the TN, the IPS was still going for $700


okay it seems like its the TN version.... Is IPS the way to go?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> okay it seems like its the TN version.... Is IPS the way to go?


Yes.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> okay it seems like its the TN version.... *Is IPS the way to go?*


Most definitely.


----------



## jtom320

I just bought a "clearance" one from Microcenter in VA for 494. It was completely sealed with all accesories. I had the guy at the store open it up for me to take a look.

Got home and it looks like someone took the tip of a knife and just poked a single teeny tiny hole right in middle/bottom portion of the screen. Small but annoying especially on black backrounds. I thought it was dead pixels but I can feel it if I run my finger over it. Then I thought it might be glue or something but nothing could get it off.

Soooooooo dissapointed. Model has barely any backlight bleed. I'm seriously just crushed. I can't even take it back to the Microcenter this week because I live in DC and a trip out to the burbs is just not that easy.

I hope they have a full 30 day return policy on monitors because I don't even know when I'm going to have time to pack it up and lug it back out there but I think when I do I'll get the Predator version of this or the 4k. It really sucks so bad though cause I thought I got a steal here


----------



## LeGiTT

I just bought my XB271BU a week ago and I want your opinions about if I should or not return my monitor. Do you find it acceptable or not.
So there it is :






The quality of the pictures is not ideal but it's all i've got. I would try to post new ones with a better camera when I can.

Info: There is little BLB in the top left corner and down right corner and I also have ips glow but not the white stuff I've seen some of us had.

Regards.


----------



## addicTix

Looks totally okay for me.
I'd keep it if its perfect otherwise, like no dead pixels, dust, good uniformity etc.


----------



## LeGiTT

Thank you for your feedback. And yes, it has no dead pixel, no dust and good uniformity but i wasn't sure about the ips glow.
The screen is just not deep black when i put a black wallpaper on the desktop. Otherwise I am pretty satisfied with my purchase.
For informattion to anyone, it is from the February 2016 batch bought on amazon italy.

Regards to you fellow PC enthousiats.


----------



## AMDATI

That daylight picture looks a bit odd to me, but could just be camera exposure, because digital cameras don't actually represent what we see.

During a decent bit of daylight, the screens contrast should definitely make blacks look pretty black. Even in a dimly lit room the blacks should be fairly black. In general, the monitor should be run at 25-50 brightness. Sometimes I run 70% or higher if it's very bright in the room or if there's a particular game that feels a bit dark.

Unlike TN panels, the gamma won't really change with brightness....but perceived contrast can change with brightness.


----------



## scaramonga

Looks about the best you will ever get, my advice, keep it


----------



## LeGiTT

Thank you Scaramonga.

AMDATI : I understand what is it you said. I took these photos with my old lumia 800 cause that's all I have at the moment. This phone is really really bad at taking photos.
As soon as I have something better and up to date, I will take some more and post them. Anyway, thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Shardnax

It looks good to me other than the brightness seeming too high.


----------



## d0mini

I moved my monitor and now it inexplicably has dirt trapped inside it. I tried to get it out but I just managed to spread it. There are some scratches from previous moves and at this point I am pretty much ready to tear it apart.

If I bought a sheet of polarizer, could I remove the AG coating/polarizer with a scalpel and attach the new one? I don't mind if it looks ghetto or is glossy, at this point I just want a clear monitor.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I moved my monitor and now it inexplicably has dirt trapped inside it. I tried to get it out but I just managed to spread it. There are some scratches from previous moves and at this point I am pretty much ready to tear it apart.
> 
> If I bought a sheet of polarizer, could I remove the AG coating/polarizer with a scalpel and attach the new one? I don't mind if it looks ghetto or is glossy, at this point I just want a clear monitor.


The dirt/dust is most likely between the backlight and the first layer.

If so, removing the top layer won't help.

I had a korean ips OC monitor that i had got dust in the screen. I had to take it apart and blow out the contaminants while lifting up the various layers.
Not too hard but annoying to get it right.


----------



## d0mini

So it might be possible to remove without damaging anything, just by dismantling the monitor? Interesting. I'll look around for pictures/ a guide on how to do it for this monitor.


----------



## xk4l1br3

Hello everyone
I have a very strange issue with my Acer Predator XB270HU
After a long hiatus from using my PC. Approx, 4 Months. I have since picked up a MSI 980
When I hooked up the card my XB270HU flashes the splash screen but will not show anything on the desktop.
Underneath multiple displays it shows that the XB270HU is connected, but will not let me check it.

The screen then goes black and nothing else happens. Is my monitor dead?!

Thank You!


----------



## Ticoturt

*HDMI to DP active converter*

Hi , I’m trying to get a few of my HDMI devices working with the monitor (raspberry pi, switch , PS4/3).
The active converter I bought has only worked in two cases : with the HDMI output of my 1070 gpu and with a MacBook Air - that has a mini dp but is still working through the HDMI to dp converter.

I’m stumped as to why it works with the 1070 HDMI out and nothing else. The converter is supposed to use usb power but the 1070 didn’t need that at all.

Any ideas if this will work at all or should I just return the converter ?


----------



## s1rrah

Nevermind. I got on the phone with Acer and discovered the monitor was still under warranty. I thought for sure the monitor was out of warranty but the tech confirmed it was and I'm sending it to them tomorrow to be fixed or replaced. This is rad as I also developed a cluster of about 40 dead pixels a few months ago, which we also discussed ... super stoked! 


This might have been discussed but I searched the thread and didn't find anything.

Out of nowhere, over the weekend, my XB270HU suddenly would not produce anything other than a 24hz refresh rate. Oddly, this makes my DOS/BIOS text at startup very small and once I'm in windows, things look great but I cannot get the monitor to run at any refresh rate other than 24hz.

In the monitor OSD, all it says is "refresh rate: 24hz" with no option to change it at all. The problem is related to the monitor hardware obviously, as it's present at DOS/BIOS boot level and before windows even loads and so trying to change video drivers, etc. is useless. 

It's not cable related as I've tried three other DP port cables known to work and the problem remains; I've also tried a mini DP to DP cable from my Alienware GTX1070 machine and the problem is still there.

So I'm positive the issue is somewhere in the monitor, itself. 

Any suggestions for fixing this? I'd really love to avoid investing in another monitor right now, LOL ... I've tried accessing the OSD with the DP cable disconnected but for some reason I can't access the OSD like that .... 

Thanks for any assistance,
Joel


----------



## s1rrah

UPDATE:

Got the monitor back from Acer today and to be honest, I'm quite astonished. According to the paper work included with the monitor, they replaced both the mainboard and the panel. I was honestly expecting to get one of the bunk returned panels as this monitor had such issues when it was first released (original, first generation XB270HU) ... but upon firing it up, lo and behold, it's COMPLETELY free of even a *hint* of backlight bleed ... this being my main concern as I hate even a tiny bit of bleed. It's utterly flawless. I'm hoping it goes another three years as I'm still quite happy at 1440p as my go-to gaming res ... 

Also, no visible dead pixels or dirt/dust or any of the other issues that have plagued the AU panels ...

Here's the panel details if anybody is interested:

PANEL: AUO 27H M270DAN02.3 0

Happy ending.


----------

